# The thread for random single confessions!



## Surlysomething

The Lounge has a thread for this and I thought it might work here in BHM/FFA land as well.


Have at it!


----------



## Lavasse

Um what do we confess?

Like things we do or things we like?


----------



## Surlysomething

Anything! It's totally random.


I'll go first. I confess to have started this thread to see if we can have more FUN in BHM land and LESS sexualizing of everything.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I confess that I'm glad that this board has a new confessions thread. I love reading other people's confessions.


----------



## Lavasse

I confess Im a video game nerd


----------



## WillSpark

I confess that I can't stand having a ritualistic repetative life, and am always searching for something new.

I also confess that though I'm openly searching for a relationship, the real prospect of having one scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Smite

I secretly loathe attention whoring threads. Such as "post your pictures in here". It's nice to window shop, but other than that, no thanks.

Oh and I visit Dims more than my own site, and not ashamed of it.


----------



## chicken legs

Big guys make me "Jizz in my pants"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C11ftLeMjlw&feature=related


----------



## persimmon

I confess that most of my hobbies now involve yarn. My husband has issued a "no sheep" moratorium.


----------



## Esther

I confess, I have recently been drawing nothing but amputees in my sketchbook. No idea what triggered the random fascination.


----------



## topher38

Smite said:


> I secretly loathe attention whoring threads. Such as "post your pictures in here". It's nice to window shop, but other than that, no thanks.
> 
> Oh and I visit Dims more than my own site, and not ashamed of it.



I visit smites site more than Dims,


----------



## WillSpark

chicken legs said:


> Big guys make me "Jizz in my pants"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C11ftLeMjlw&feature=related



I confess that I rep-whored too much and now I can't rep the amazingly reppable.


----------



## Melian

Sometimes I pretend that I'm a velociraptor.

(I wish I was joking....)


----------



## ~da rev~

I love spending money on stuff I don't need.


----------



## Catkin

Melian said:


> Sometimes I pretend that I'm a velociraptor.
> 
> (I wish I was joking....)



Me and my sister pretend to be dinosaurs sometimes. I'm 20, she's nearly 18 

EDIT: T-rex is my dino of choice by the way.


----------



## rabbitislove

~da rev~ said:


> I love spending money on stuff I don't need.



I spent $42 dollars ordering online from Abercrombie and Fitch. It was the discount bin, but stilll....


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I confess that I'm always looking at people's location and hoping one day there'll be a gal in Pennsylvania who can appreciate a nerdy, artsy, piscean dreamer like myself.


----------



## Lavasse

I'm the same way but I hope for Wisconsin lol


----------



## Esther

~da rev~ said:


> I love spending money on stuff I don't need.




SAME. Especially if it's something bizarre.
(I type this as I admire my new camel-shaped teapot.)


----------



## Canonista

Even though I don't smoke, I like Zippo lighters. I just ordered three more.

A pink one.

A copper one.

A shamrock Zippo.

My favorite is the 1941 replica brass Zippo.

If any of you ever see THIS ONE for sale anywhere, I want one in the worst way!


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Sometimes I pretend that I'm a velociraptor.
> 
> (I wish I was joking....)



If it's any consolation I catch myself doing the dinosaur scene that Jim Carey did in "Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events" quite often.


----------



## WillSpark

Canonista said:


> Even though I don't smoke, I like Zippo lighters. I just ordered three more.
> 
> A pink one.
> 
> A copper one.
> 
> A shamrock Zippo.
> 
> My favorite is the 1941 replica brass Zippo.
> 
> If any of you ever see THIS ONE for sale anywhere, I want one in the worst way!



Oh hellz yes!

I got a candy apple red one this last christmas. I ran down the flint and am too lazy to go get some so right now it's just sitting there being awesome.


----------



## Louis KC

I confess that I always stare at womens asses and then imagine wearing them like a hat!


----------



## Surlysomething

so much for trying to not sexualize EVERYTHING


----------



## Canonista

WillSpark said:


> Oh hellz yes!
> 
> I got a candy apple red one this last christmas. I ran down the flint and am too lazy to go get some so right now it's just sitting there being awesome.



Click on one of the links I posted. That company sells flints. You can have the mailman bring a few right to your mailbox.


----------



## escapist

I own more pairs of shoes than a man should. I don't know to me you gotta have the right shoes for the right events. I have Hiking boots, Walking shoes, Dress Shoes, Casual shoes, shoes just to match different accessories, belts and watches.

I don't know I just like to Look Good eheheh :happy:


----------



## Louis KC

Surlysomething said:


> so much for trying to not sexualize EVERYTHING



Sorry. I was just being a silly goose. I will confess something that no one knows.

I cried watching I am Legend when Will Smith's character had to kill his own dog.


----------



## Uriel

Louis KC said:


> Sorry. I was just being a silly goose. I will confess something that no one knows.
> 
> I cried watching I am Legend when Will Smith's character had to kill his own dog.



During LotR:Fellowship of the Ring, I cry every time when Boromir dies in Aragorn's arms. I hated Boromir in the book, but Sean Bean did an amazing job bringing compassion to a character that was written as a background character/ catalyst for the story's progression.


-Uriel


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I confess, I like it when a man can cry.......especially if I am the one who makes him cry. What can I say? I have a cold, cruel heart.


----------



## Uriel

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I confess, I like it when a man can cry.......especially if I am the one who makes him cry. What can I say? I have a cold, cruel heart.




Dammit, Dr. P, was it you that wrote that blasted Death-Scene from Fellowship! Aha!!!!


-Uriel


----------



## Hole

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I confess, I like it when a man can cry.......especially if I am the one who makes him cry. What can I say? I have a cold, cruel heart.



LOL. I'm so going to rep you for that one. Right now, it won't let me. 



I confess, I sucked up to my dad today so he could get me icecream.

(Make sure you read it right, you pervs.)


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Uriel said:


> Dammit, Dr. P, was it you that wrote that blasted Death-Scene from Fellowship! Aha!!!!
> 
> 
> -Uriel


Shhhh.If I had written it, I would have killed off all of the elves.


Hole said:


> LOL. I'm so going to rep you for that one. Right now, it won't let me.



:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

A man that works at the convenience store/gas station I stop at every morning to grab a coffee told me I looked good today. I'm not sure how to feel about that.


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> SAME. Especially if it's something bizarre.
> (I type this as I admire my new camel-shaped teapot.)



We have one of those! (well, I don't know if it is the same pot or not, but we have a camel shaped tea pot). We use it all the time, usually attached to the phrase "Should I make up a camel's worth of tea?"


----------



## Esther

Louis KC said:


> Sorry. I was just being a silly goose. I will confess something that no one knows.
> 
> I cried watching I am Legend when Will Smith's character had to kill his own dog.



Man, me too. It was really a horrible scene.

I confess, tragic film or literature involving animals often moves me more than that involving human beings.

(Wanna cry? Read the short comic book 'We3')


----------



## Esther

edx said:


> We have one of those! (well, I don't know if it is the same pot or not, but we have a camel shaped tea pot). We use it all the time, usually attached to the phrase "Should I make up a camel's worth of tea?"




HAHAHA. I'm so glad that somebody else owns one, I think it is so hilarious.
I couldn't quite decide between the camel, or this poorly-designed swan when I was in the store (the tea came out of the swan's ass), but the absurdity of the camel won me over. 
And there's a good chance we have the same one, I think one particular design is sold quite often.


----------



## Lavasse

Esther said:


> HAHAHA. I'm so glad that somebody else owns one, I think it is so hilarious.
> I couldn't quite decide between the camel, or this poorly-designed swan when I was in the store *(the tea came out of the swan's ass)*, but the absurdity of the camel won me over.
> And there's a good chance we have the same one, I think one particular design is sold quite often.




I don't think I can ever drink tea again


----------



## Tad

Yep, same pot.


----------



## Esther

Lavasse said:


> I don't think I can ever drink tea again



No way! Tea tastes much better when a ceramic animal barfs it out into your cup


----------



## Lavasse

Esther said:


> No way! Tea tastes much better when a ceramic animal barfs it out into your cup



Barf is one thing but I meant after hearing about the swan


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I confess that I sometimes envy people that have faith in any form of god or spitituality and sometimes I feel like I am too logical for my own good...also I am very cynical and being that way has gotten me nowhere. It's not something that is a choice because I can't fake it and always revert back to "wow that's a buncha bullshit"


----------



## Esther

Lavasse said:


> Barf is one thing but I meant after hearing about the swan



Haha!!
What, warm, liquid swan poo isn't appealing?


----------



## Lavasse

No not really lol


----------



## Surlysomething

_I won't regret saying this, this thing that I'm saying. 
Is it better than keeping my mouth shut? 
That goes without saying. 
Call, break it off. 
Call, break my own heart. 
*Maybe I would have been something you'd be good at. 
Maybe you would have been something I'd be good at. *
But now we'll never know. 
I won't be sad, but in case I'll go there everyday, to make myself feel bad, 
There's a chance I'll start to wonder if this was the thing to do. 
I won't be out long but I still think it better, 
If you take your time coming over here, 
I think that's for the best. 
Call, break it off. 
Call, break my own heart. 
Maybe I would have been something you'd be good at. 
Maybe you would have been something I'd be good at. 
But now we'll never know. 
I won't be sad, but in case I'll go there everyday, to make myself feel bad, 
There's a chance I'll start to wonder if this was the thing to do. 
I'll start to wonder if this was the thing to do. 
-Tegan & Sara_


----------



## Uriel

Esther said:


> HAHAHA. I'm so glad that somebody else owns one, I think it is so hilarious.
> I couldn't quite decide between the camel, or this poorly-designed swan when I was in the store (the tea came out of the swan's ass), but the absurdity of the camel won me over.
> And there's a good chance we have the same one, I think one particular design is sold quite often.



CAMEL!


I love Camels, Dammit, I want one... Um, does it come in Yellow? 


-Uriel


----------



## Wantabelly

I nearly wet myself laughing at something that isn't even funny


----------



## Melian

Wantabelly said:


> I nearly wet myself laughing at something that isn't even funny



Did it involve a "toe?"

If so, stop reading my mind!


----------



## SMA413

Melian said:


> Sometimes I pretend that I'm a velociraptor.
> 
> (I wish I was joking....)





Catkin said:


> Me and my sister pretend to be dinosaurs sometimes. I'm 20, she's nearly 18
> 
> EDIT: T-rex is my dino of choice by the way.





djudex said:


> If it's any consolation I catch myself doing the dinosaur scene that Jim Carey did in "Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events" quite often.



IC that my sister and I tend to make pterodactyl screeches at each other for no good reason... she's 19 and I'm 23.

This whole dino theme is makin me think of the scene in Step Brothers...

"When I was a kid, when I was a little boy, I always wanted to be a dinosaur, I wanted to be a Tyrannosaurus Rex more than anything in the world, I made my arms short and I roamed the back yard, I chased the neighborhood cats, I growled and I roared, everybody knew me and was afraid of me, and one day my dad said "Bobby, you are 17, it’s time to throw childish things aside" and I said "OK Pop", but he didn't really say that he said that "Stop being a fucking dinosaur and get a job".


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> Did it involve a "toe?"
> 
> If so, stop reading my mind!



Oh, how I wish my rep wasn't spent, hahaha.


----------



## Wantabelly

Melian said:


> Did it involve a "toe?"
> 
> If so, stop reading my mind!



Ha ha, now I confess this is driving me crazy cos i'm too slow to get it! :doh:


----------



## Melian

Wantabelly said:


> Ha ha, now I confess this is driving me crazy cos i'm too slow to get it! :doh:




Ok ok....look at all the camels that have been posted. 

Then think of a hot stream of tea.

Eh?


----------



## Wantabelly

Melian said:


> Ok ok....look at all the camels that have been posted.
> 
> Then think of a hot stream of tea.
> 
> Eh?



Ohhhhhhhhh... ha ha, yeah, it wasn't that. But now that is making me chuckle  It was actually something that could be connected to a camel.... strangely enough.


----------



## Buffetbelly

I confess I volunteered for the Obama campaign and I am a card-carrying member of MoveOn.org.


----------



## cinnamitch

Buffetbelly said:


> I confess I volunteered for the Obama campaign and I am a card-carrying member of MoveOn.org.



Yep i get emails all the time.. Still have my yard signs and my window sign and buttons as well.


----------



## Starling

I confess that I have really elaborate fantasies involving a guy who sits next to me in one of my Lit classes. I'm considering finding a new place to sit, since I can't focus at all when I'm near him. Like today, he kinda leaned back and rubbed his belly a little...I nearly jumped on him then and there.


----------



## Paquito

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess that I sometimes envy people that have faith in any form of god or spitituality and sometimes I feel like I am too logical for my own good...also I am very cynical and being that way has gotten me nowhere. It's not something that is a choice because I can't fake it and always revert back to "wow that's a buncha bullshit"



Quoted because it applies to me too. I envy my friends and their faith sometimes, they seem more at peace, unlike me, who's overanalytical and too logical.


----------



## WillSpark

Starling said:


> I confess that I have really elaborate fantasies involving a guy who sits next to me in one of my Lit classes. I'm considering finding a new place to sit, since I can't focus at all when I'm near him. Like today, he kinda leaned back and rubbed his belly a little...I nearly jumped on him then and there.



Damn you and your amazing ability to tell even short real stories!

I confess that I check the new story board every day hoping for a new Starling story/installment.


----------



## Ry&#333;ri

I confess that I have a fascination w/ fire and as such, keep at least 3 zippos on me at all times. I love the sound they make and when I'm dates I play with them and it tends to annoy my dates.


----------



## phoaglan

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I confess, I like it when a man can cry.......especially if I am the one who makes him cry. What can I say? I have a cold, cruel heart.



You should be spanked.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess that I sometimes envy people that have faith in any form of god or spitituality and sometimes I feel like I am too logical for my own good...also I am very cynical and being that way has gotten me nowhere. It's not something that is a choice because I can't fake it and always revert back to "wow that's a buncha bullshit"



I totally agree with you on this. I really wish I could believe in hope and God and faith and such, but it just doesn't compute in my head. I can never fully understand or believe it. This has probably led to my increased cynicism over the years.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess I love this thread and how popular it's becoming.

It's interesting too!


----------



## ahtnamas

I love meeting people online offline (even if some are scary creepy)


----------



## Lavasse

I am in love with my PS3


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I'm addicted to early 90s sitcoms


----------



## WillSpark

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'm addicted to early 90s sitcoms


 
Full House and Family Matter FTW...though those may be late 80s...

Speakign of which, I have an incredibly eerie love of the 80s, in spite of being a child of the 90s.


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel shitty because I fucked my hair up big time.

Note to self: Do NOT trim your bangs at 11:30pm when you're in a pissy mood or you WILL end up looking like a 14yo girl who just came straight from Supercuts.
:doh:


----------



## Hole

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess that I sometimes envy people that have faith in any form of god or spitituality and sometimes I feel like I am too logical for my own good...also I am very cynical and being that way has gotten me nowhere. It's not something that is a choice because I can't fake it and always revert back to "wow that's a buncha bullshit"



I relate. I believe in God but I miss the faith I used to have. 






I confess I'm drooling over Michael Jackson in his Beat it video.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I confess I really, really want to post something in Hyde Park that I know would get me banned.


----------



## Uriel

I must confess, I would really like to know what Dr. P is on about...

-Uriel


----------



## Melian

ahtnamas said:


> I love meeting people online offline (even if some are scary creepy)



I feel the same way, but it seems that no one really wants to meet me (Ok, one or two do, but it hardly ever works out due to time/location issues). I think I am that scary creepy person you mentioned....



Uriel said:


> I must confess, I would really like to know what Dr. P is on about...
> 
> -Uriel



Same here!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

WillSpark said:


> Full House and Family Matter FTW...though those may be late 80s...
> 
> Speakign of which, I have an incredibly eerie love of the 80s, in spite of being a child of the 90s.



Saved By The Bell, Full House, Family Matters, Home Improvement, Fresh Prince of Bel Air, Step by Step, Boy Meets World, The Wonder Years


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Melian said:


> I feel the same way, but it seems that no one really wants to meet me (Ok, one or two do, but it hardly ever works out due to time/location issues). I think I am that scary creepy person you mentioned....
> 
> 
> 
> Same here!!!



I want to meet you.:wubu: I don't think you're creepy.


Oh wait, I am the person who has "is creepy" written under her name and duct tape as her profile picture. :doh: I guess I can't really judge these things.


----------



## Melian

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I want to meet you.:wubu: I don't think you're creepy.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, I am the person who has "is creepy" written under her name and duct tape as her profile picture. :doh: I guess I can't really judge these things.



Don't forget who GAVE you that "is creepy" title 

And I know you want to meet me. I fear for my panties....


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Melian said:


> Don't forget who GAVE you that "is creepy" title
> 
> And I know you want to meet me. I fear for my panties....



Geez why don't you air all of our personal business.

Of course I remember who told me I'm creepy. That's why I'm so proud of the title.


----------



## WillSpark

Ninja Glutton said:


> Saved By The Bell, Full House, Family Matters, Home Improvement, Fresh Prince of Bel Air, Step by Step, Boy Meets World, The Wonder Years



Fan of about 6 of those, but aware of all of them.


----------



## Canonista

Canonista said:


> Even though I don't smoke, I like Zippo lighters. I just ordered three more.
> 
> A pink one.
> 
> A copper one.
> 
> A shamrock Zippo.
> 
> My favorite is the 1941 replica brass Zippo.
> 
> If any of you ever see THIS ONE for sale anywhere, I want one in the worst way!




Woo hoo!

I just got an e-mail from them telling me they just shipped em' today.

I should have them by Saturday!


----------



## Tanuki

Canonista said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> I just got an e-mail from them telling me they just shipped em' today.
> 
> I should have them by Saturday!



I'm afraid I have the same problem... I'm a zippo addict!


----------



## Uriel

My guilty pleasure movie is Captain Ron. I never fail to laugh when watching it...Odd.


-Uriel


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I confess that when I clicked on the thread "Aquaculture:For or Against" in the lounge, I was actually disappointed that it was IN FACT about fish farming. I had been hoping it was something somehow relating to Aquaman bashing or something.


----------



## kinkykitten

I confess.... I'm currently watching Star Trek


----------



## chicken legs

kinkykitten said:


> I confess.... I'm currently watching Star Trek



Which Star Trek...lol


----------



## kinkykitten

chicken legs said:


> Which Star Trek...lol



Think it was the Next Generation.. 

Watching Seinfeld now... Oh the joys of sitcoms and boredom. I'm at a lose end. Dan got called into work  How dare they.


----------



## Melian

kinkykitten said:


> Think it was the Next Generation..
> 
> Watching Seinfeld now... Oh the joys of sitcoms and boredom. I'm at a lose end. Dan got called into work  How dare they.



You _think _it was TNG???

Somewhere, a trekkie has passed away.

"He's dead, Jim."


----------



## kinkykitten

Melian said:


> You _think _it was TNG???
> 
> Somewhere, a trekkie has passed away.
> 
> "He's dead, Jim."



Lol... I know. I don't really watch it, it was just on the TV at the time and I was semi taking notice. Terrible, I know


----------



## Melian

kinkykitten said:


> Lol... I know. I don't really watch it, it was just on the TV at the time and I was semi taking notice. Terrible, I know




Well, that hardly counts as a "confession," then 

Here's my confession for the day: a coworker is frantically searching the lab right now, looking for a "lost" PCR plate. It's sitting right beside my desk, but I won't tell him it's there for at least another 15 min. 

Because I'm a bitch.


----------



## chicken legs

Melian said:


> Well, that hardly counts as a "confession," then
> 
> Here's my confession for the day: a coworker is frantically searching the lab right now, looking for a "lost" PCR plate. It's sitting right beside my desk, but I won't tell him it's there for at least another 15 min.
> 
> Because I'm a bitch.



Hahahaha....thats effed up.

I confess i look up my own posts to watch my favorite vids..lol


----------



## Surlysomething

This is the second time this week that i'm rocking out to Genesis.


What have you done for ME lately, Phil Collins?
:blink:


----------



## topher38

I would like to learn Esperanto


----------



## kinkykitten

Melian said:


> Well, that hardly counts as a "confession," then .



LOL but it is a confession.. as I don't usually watch it


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that I think Vancouver is the most gorgeous city in the world.
(4 blocks from my work--today)


----------



## Weeze

IC that I want to visit Vancouver now.


----------



## viracocha

Melian said:


> "He's dead, Jim."



He's worse than dead: the brain is gone. 

In the spirit of the thread, I confess that I haven't stopped playing Street Fighter IV (except to go to class, of course) since Tuesday.


----------



## Smite

I love Dim's. Alot.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I confess that I am jealous of Surlysomething because she lives in Vancouver. One of my favorite places on earth. (And great drug stores too, eh?)


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that I think Vancouver is the most gorgeous city in the world.
> (4 blocks from my work--today)


IC you may be right.

It's definitely one of my favorite cities outside the U.S.

-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I confess that I am jealous of Surlysomething because she lives in Vancouver. One of my favorite places on earth. (And great drug stores too, eh?)



Huge drugstores! Haha.


----------



## escapist

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that I think Vancouver is the most gorgeous city in the world.
> (4 blocks from my work--today)



Hey I've been right down there by the bay doing the Saturday-Fish-Market thing! Yeah not a bad place, but its pretty much just like Oregon/Washington USA.


----------



## Tanuki

I confess.... I have a crush :blush:

*giggles like a girl*


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I am getting rather sick of my job.


-Uriel


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I have been buying an insane amount of Screaming Eagle parts on Ebay rebuilding my fatboy and then took a step off the ledge and ordered a new MACBOOK..cause I am tired of wanting one so much, especially when my 14 + 16 yr old nephews got em for xmas....and they gave me credit, so i can pay it off at like $30/monthm


my new paycheck supports none of these spending habits:doh:*


----------



## topher38

I love reading bad pulp Sci-Fi "James Axler type stuff" and writing said same pulp fiction


----------



## Surlysomething

escapist said:


> Hey I've been right down there by the bay doing the Saturday-Fish-Market thing! Yeah not a bad place, but its pretty much just like Oregon/Washington USA.




Honestly, it's not just like Oregon or Washington at all.


----------



## Esther

I confess, I have not been sleeping at night at all lately.


----------



## Surlysomething

i'm surprised how much I miss him


----------



## RacinJason

When she needed me most I walked away because my anger had grown larger then my heart.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

When I stopped being a doormat....it was amazing how many people seemed outraged that I didn't want to be one anymore......


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When I stopped being a doormat....it was amazing how many people seemed outraged that I didn't want to be one anymore......


How DARE you be your own person!? 

On topic, IC that I don't actually hate Vista right at the moment.

-Rusty
(Feisty is more fun  )


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverBomb said:


> How DARE you be your own person!?
> 
> On topic, IC that I don't actually hate Vista right at the moment.
> 
> -Rusty
> (Feisty is more fun  )



I see I tried to rep you in Hyde Park but cannot.......I like you for more than your little......car, you see.......


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I see I tried to rep you in Hyde Park but cannot.......I like you for more than your little......car, you see.......


appreciated. 
I can't rep you either, but you've posted some pretty profound stuff lately along with the silly, flirtatious, and in some cases downright sexy content. 

-Rusty


----------



## Carl1h

I confess that tonight at a restaurant I saw a woman getting a huge plate of food and I wanted to order the same thing that she had for no other reason than it was a huge plate of food.

(My attraction to the huge plate of food transferred somewhat over to her and I found her more desirable just because she had that huge plate of food, until I looked over later and found she hadn't eaten even half of it and she lost her shine.)


----------



## Uriel

I was very decadent recently, and bought myself 4 new fluffy pillows for my bed...

Mmm...new pillows.

Decadent in that I only used one myself, arm underneath, turning it into a 'bow-tie' shape, cheek over (Does that even make sense?). I laughed at buying the other three, but you never know, some day there might be someone in the bed who likes a lot of pillows (shrug). Well, besides the cat...who loves them.



-Uriel


----------



## Melian

I must confess: I am REALLY excited about *potentially* hanging out with two of my awesome American friends from Dims!

(only a few weeks until the conference!)


----------



## Surlysomething

I hate one-upper type (unoriginal) people. It makes me  every time.


----------



## kinkykitten

My confession is......I have a suprise planned for my poorly Mommy (She has Luekemia )

I want to make her feel special cos I love her so much! :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I hope your Mom has a speedy and full recovery, KK


----------



## kinkykitten

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I hope your Mom has a speedy and full recovery, KK



Thanks hun... her chemo is almost complete and she is doing well


----------



## Cors

kinkykitten said:


> Thanks hun... her chemo is almost complete and she is doing well



Glad to hear that! I hope your sweet surprise goes down well.


----------



## MasterShake

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When I stopped being a doormat....it was amazing how many people seemed outraged that I didn't want to be one anymore......


QUOTED FOR THE MF'ING TRUTH IT IS!!1!!11

Myself...I confess that I'm so used to moving every few years that I fear I will always have wanderlust for the rest of my life...and that this will eventually prevent me from having deep friendships and relationships.


----------



## Surlysomething

don't feel like talking to anyone today


listen to music on my headphones...do my work. 
drive down to the beach and chill during lunch






_..I followed your breadcrumbs...they lead down to the sea...._


----------



## Surlysomething

I just met The Submarines! 

They're playing a gig here tonight.


----------



## Paquito

MasterShake said:


> QUOTED FOR THE MF'ING TRUTH IT IS!!1!!11
> 
> Myself...I confess that I'm so used to moving every few years that I fear I will always have wanderlust for the rest of my life...and that this will eventually prevent me from having deep friendships and relationships.



Yea, I can relate to that too. I move pretty much every three years, so I have trust issues and am a pretty closed off person.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> don't feel like talking to anyone today
> 
> 
> listen to music on my headphones...do my work.
> drive down to the beach and chill during lunch



Stop rubbing it in about that cool job and living near the beach, will ya? 



free2beme04 said:


> Yea, I can relate to that too. I move pretty much every three years, so I have trust issues and am a pretty closed off person.



When are you going to close your legs?


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When are you going to close your legs?




Never, NEVA!!!!

I'm sure that when I die, I'm gonna be in an obscene position that makes it impossible to fit into a coffin properly.

"Mommy, why is Grandpa's leg behind his head?"


----------



## biggietrillz166

I confess... I am almost always viewed as the "strong silent" type and "macho", but behind closed doors...

Im a sucker for tear-jerker movies!!

_*The Notebook made me cry like a lost child...*_


----------



## Esther

I confess, I have such anxiety about a presentation tomorrow that I've been roaming the house all night instead of SLEEPING.


----------



## escapist

I confess I love watching *chicken legs* do Yoga. :blush:


----------



## kinkykitten

I confess I'm drinking whiskey to forget I feel like shit :bow: yay


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm not a fan of drama or game players. Sure a lot of people say they aren't, but it makes me seriously angry. Go try and play them with someone else.


I also confess that I love ice cream and Wayne Gretzky.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> I also confess that I love ice cream and Wayne Gretzky.




I agree with the latter.


----------



## Santaclear

Surlysomething said:


> I also confess that I love ice cream and Wayne Gretzky.



I love ice cream too but don't know Gretzky from Dostoevsky.


----------



## Melian

Santaclear said:


> I love ice cream too but don't know Gretzky from Dostoevsky.



Gretzky had more assists 

*was always a fan of Orr*


----------



## Jackoblangada

I confess I am Melian, huge Bobby Orr fan! I even got to see him play once when I was but a wee lad. Ok, maybe not wee, but very young.


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> I confess I love watching *chicken legs* do Yoga. :blush:



IC that confession makes me speechless but then again I'm usually speechless around Escapist:blush::eat2:


----------



## Melian

Jackoblangada said:


> I confess I am Melian, huge Bobby Orr fan! I even got to see him play once when I was but a wee lad. Ok, maybe not wee, but very young.



My mom met him years ago when he was doing some ads for Astro vans, and I grew up in the city where he spent his OHL career. 

So I confess: when I played hockey (for many years), I tried to emulate Bobby Orr and demanded to wear the #4 jersey on every team!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I confess that I'm watching Kickin It Old School right now.


----------



## Jackoblangada

Melian said:


> My mom met him years ago when he was doing some ads for Astro vans, and I grew up in the city where he spent his OHL career.
> 
> So I confess: when I played hockey (for many years), I tried to emulate Bobby Orr and demanded to wear the #4 jersey on every team!



I too tried to emulate him to when I played, also for many years, but I confess I wasn;t nearly good enough. I was a far better goon then I was a shooter. So ended up more like Mcsorley then Orr :blush:


----------



## Esther

I confess... I'm considering studying abroad next year. (Very abroad.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess that I'm watching Kickin It Old School right now.



Do you want those ninety minutes back yet?


----------



## WillSpark

I confess that I'm watching American Idol on DVR wishing I had made it further when I auditioned, and wishing next season's auditions were coming sooner so I could try again.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Do you want those ninety minutes back yet?



Totally, what a stupid fuckin movie, it's amazing to me these things get green lit.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I also confess that I own the Adventures In Babysitting dvd just so I can remember the ridiculous crush I had on Elizabeth Shue when i was a youngster.


----------



## chicken legs

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I also confess that I own the Adventures In Babysitting dvd just so I can remember the ridiculous crush I had on Elizabeth Shue when i was a youngster.



Dammit i can't give you rep yet...i love that movie too.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I also confess that I own the Adventures In Babysitting dvd just so I can remember the ridiculous crush I had on Elizabeth Shue when i was a youngster.



Dude I own this too! Kid with the viking helmet for the win.


----------



## escapist

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I also confess that I own the Adventures In Babysitting dvd just so I can remember the ridiculous crush I had on Elizabeth Shue when i was a youngster.



Babysitting Blues Video!






You were not alone on that one man.​


----------



## Melian

escapist said:


> You were not alone on that one man.



I confess....I am devising a way to take rep away from both of you. LOL.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I confess that I've just poured myself a very large whisky.


----------



## kinkykitten

I confess I'm really pleased and proud of my Mommy

She has just finished her tough grueling course of chemo and is feeling alot better since she has been off the treatment! She celebrated with a well deserved, long awaited huge glass of homemade wine! 

Just hoping her bone marrow test goes ok next week or she has to have risky surgery and transplants. Fingers crossed :happy:

Love you Mom :wubu:


----------



## chicken legs

IC that as much as I would like to be with someone i cant due to circumstances beyond my control, and i am having a glass of champange.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Totally, what a stupid fuckin movie, it's amazing to me these things get green lit.




Funny how we haven't heard from Jamie Kennedy since that stinkfest


----------



## Lavasse

Im in love with my PS3, there I said it.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Funny how we haven't heard from Jamie Kennedy since that stinkfest



Fine with me, I don't find that dude funny at all.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I confess in the winter when I start gettin cabin fever I often think of weird things. Today's thought was the following...

"There's roughly 6.5 billion people on earth, in 2007 if you do the math of estimated babies born per year down to the minute it would be somewhere around 260 babies born per minute on earth...now just Imagine at any given minute throughout the day on earth how many people have a cock in their mouth" 

I bet the number would blow you away (pun intended)


----------



## Tanuki

I confess its Friday and all I wanna do tonight is replay and get stuck in to a old Final Fantasy... or maybe buy Chrono Trigger on DS


----------



## Surlysomething

I slept like crap.
I feel grumpy.
I have cramps.
I HATE my hair.



TGIF already.


----------



## chicken legs

IC i am fighting the pull of gravitation.


----------



## chicken legs

IC i like playing with fat and muscular moobs..or thick


----------



## charlieversion2

I wish I was spending all this time with her instead...


----------



## chicken legs

Ic i have a headache yet I'm listening to Korn and Deftones...and its helping


----------



## chicken legs

FUUUUUCCKKKK i miss clubbing...

This vid is making me itch for feel of music to pulsate through my being 


Layo and Bushwacka...."love story"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWr5x7BSyG4&NR=1


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> IC i like playing with fat and muscular moobs..or thick



Really? I couldn't tell :blush: :happy:


----------



## Smite

I have wasted a collosul amount of money in the past two months. Some on this beauty:







Probably my favorite country album of all time.


----------



## cinnamitch

Love, love love Charley Pride. Truth told i am a sucker for older country music, especially 70's on back. I just downloaded a bunch of Tommy Overstreet and Gary Stewart. Congrats on the Album find. Search the web and you will find alot of stores that sell the vintage vinyl on him and others from around his heyday.


----------



## Carl1h

Smite said:


> I have wasted a collosul amount of money in the past two months. Some on this beauty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably my favorite country album of all time.



My first concert (and my only C+W concert) was in the seventies when my mom and dad took us to see Charlie Pride. Of course that was back when country music was good.


----------



## Smite

Glad to see the Charley Pride love then


----------



## viracocha

I confess that ever since I posted that I'd never had a defining "FFA moment" (thread--> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44555&highlight=Raging+Moments ), I've been completely overwhelmed with raging FFA moments. Admittedly, a lot of from Dims, b/c we've got a ton of hottie-boom-bodies.

Also, IC that I can't stop singing "Dig Lazerus Dig!!!"


----------



## Olga_NYC

Hmm I'll confess that I like reality shows ... a lot :blush: LOL


----------



## Kazak

Esther said:


> (the tea came out of the swan's ass)
> [/IMG]



i've had tea that tasted like it came from there. I hate crapy tea!


----------



## Canonista

Carl1h said:


> My first concert (and my only C+W concert) was in the seventies when my mom and dad took us to see Charlie Pride. Of course that was back when country music was good.



It's not country anymore. It's light rock for rednecks.

Why can't Rascal Flatt's plane crash?


----------



## cinnamitch

Canonista said:


> It's not country anymore. It's light rock for rednecks.
> 
> Why can't Rascal Flatt's plane crash?



I wouldn't wish that on anyone but yeah country has gotten a bit too citified for most purists. Now they want artists who can cross over to the pop markets to garner higher sales. Labels are forgetting what market they are in sometimes. I remember when Reba started out and she is nowhere near what she was back then. When she started out she was embraced by lovers of older country as someone who would carry the torch for the new generation of music lovers to keep country alive and slowly but surely she has become more and more contemporary and "Hollywood" Country now is all about the bells, whistles and loud stage shows that have been choreographed to appeal to a more diverse audience. Thats ok, it just leaves those of us who still remember older country to enjoy those who carry on in that tradition so we can rest assured it will never die away completely.


----------



## Surlysomething

cinnamitch said:


> I wouldn't wish that on anyone but yeah country has gotten a bit too citified for most purists. Now they want artists who can cross over to the pop markets to garner higher sales. Labels are forgetting what market they are in sometimes. I remember when Reba started out and she is nowhere near what she was back then. When she started out she was embraced by lovers of older country as someone who would carry the torch for the new generation of music lovers to keep country alive and slowly but surely she has become more and more contemporary and "Hollywood" Country now is all about the bells, whistles and loud stage shows that have been choreographed to appeal to a more diverse audience. Thats ok, it just leaves those of us who still remember older country to enjoy those who carry on in that tradition so we can rest assured it will never die away completely.



Y'all need to turn your popular radio off.  Alt country has a great traditional sound.

Have a look at Soma FM - Boot Liquor, they play amazing stuff (even awesome oldies)



Sugarland is a very popular band but they have some cool stuff, like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIyxkZod2cM


----------



## Wantabelly

....to watching Lauren Gottlieb over and over and crying cos I know I shouldn't have been so quick to let go. Bollocks


----------



## Smite

Here's another Smite confession: I secretly love King of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## Weeze

Smite said:


> Here's another Smite confession: I secretly love King of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond



That, sir, is because they are fabulous shows.
Add Yes, Dear to that list, plz.


----------



## Esther

Kazak said:


> i've had tea that tasted like it came from there. I hate crapy tea!



The worst is ordering tea from Tim Horton's (I hear this chain is slowly leaking into the U.S. these days) and finding out after you've already driven away that they SQUEEZED the tea bag. Makes it so bitter and grainy.


----------



## TygerKitty

I confess that I own more purses than I could probably ever use in a normal manner and yet, I keep buying more! :doh:


----------



## Carl1h

Aaah, I hit that link and they were playing John Prine. That's enough to keep me listening for a while all by itself.



Surlysomething said:


> Y'all need to turn your popular radio off.  Alt country has a great traditional sound.
> 
> Have a look at Soma FM - Boot Liquor, they play amazing stuff (even awesome oldies)
> 
> 
> 
> Sugarland is a very popular band but they have some cool stuff, like this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIyxkZod2cM


----------



## Uriel

I love the train wreck that is Brett Michael's Rock of Love. It's really sad, the girls are (Mostly) trashy strippers (Yuck), and I have never liked Poison. It's just funny and embarrassing (It can make me wince...alone),
Man, this show is funny...

Same goes for 'I Love Money', although I never watched Flavor of Love. 
All of the hot black girls don't hurt (Um, I like chocolate...Myamee and Saaphyri are my poison on that show...Yes, I know, the spellings of their names is quite retarded, but Flavor Flav picked the names, not I...You know, FF...the crackhead!?!).


-Uriel


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I confess to secretly loving the first two Korn albums.


----------



## escapist

Ninja Glutton said:


> I confess to secretly loving the first two Korn albums.



...and what is wrong with that? I have the entire Korn Discography!


----------



## Smite

SOMETHING TAKES APART OF ME
A CHEAP FUCK FOR ME TO LAY

no, there's nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Smite said:


> SOMETHING TAKES APART OF ME
> A CHEAP FUCK FOR ME TO LAY
> 
> no, there's nothing wrong with that at all.



Haha I said first TWO


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Uriel said:


> I love the train wreck that is Brett Michael's Rock of Love. It's really sad, the girls are (Mostly) trashy strippers (Yuck), and I have never liked Poison. It's just funny and embarrassing (It can make me wince...alone),
> Man, this show is funny...
> 
> Same goes for 'I Love Money', although I never watched Flavor of Love.
> All of the hot black girls don't hurt (Um, I like chocolate...Myamee and Saaphyri are my poison on that show...Yes, I know, the spellings of their names is quite retarded, but Flavor Flav picked the names, not I...You know, FF...the crackhead!?!).
> 
> 
> -Uriel



I've got news for you, Saaphyri is her REAL name. And, yes, I know this because I watch way too much reality tv.


----------



## Uriel

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I've got news for you, Saaphyri is her REAL name. And, yes, I know this because I watch way too much reality tv.



Someone should slap her parents then...





-Uriel

PS:OK, maybe I'll let her mom off of the hook for setting her up with superior genetics...*ahem*


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that I didn't find Body of Lies all that great.

But it wasn't shitty enough to turn off.


Overall rating: Meh.


----------



## kinkykitten

I confess I look like a retard in my newest avatar pic... 

Goofy smile and no make up... fail :doh:


----------



## WillSpark

I confess that I think the confession above me is a load of crap.


----------



## kinkykitten

:blush: I confess that the person above me is too kind :bow:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I confess that I'm currently dieting :blush:


----------



## Melian

I confess that I am going to rape Dr P Marshall.

(but don't tell her...I want it to be a surprise!!)


----------



## Uriel

I confess that a second ago, when spotted the 'Half Bald or Fully Bald' thread, it wasn't Men's heads that popped into my mind. 

Hehehe, and for the record, Bald, Baby!!!


-Uriel


----------



## Surlysomething

I seriously want to see this


Public Enemies


----------



## Carl1h

Whenever I end up playing pirates with my 6yo niece she always takes the role of Captain Bigbelly, even though Captain Bigbelly is obviously *MY* role.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ninja Glutton said:


> I confess that I'm currently dieting :blush:



I confess I'm considering going to a WW meeting because people claim it is not a diet but an eating plan. Don't know....one way to find out


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I confess I'm considering going to a WW meeting because people claim it is not a diet but an eating plan. Don't know....one way to find out



Yeah, I'm not slaving over it or crash dieting, but I'm just trying to make healthier choices. It's not so much about losing weight as it is being generally healthier overall.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ninja Glutton said:


> Yeah, I'm not slaving over it or crash dieting, but I'm just trying to make healthier choices. It's not so much about losing weight as it is being generally healthier overall.



I concur....people always gain the weight back. Better to make healthy changes you can keep rather than diet, IMO


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I concur....people always gain the weight back. Better to make healthy changes you can keep rather than diet, IMO



Yeah, I'm just trying to make my eating habits more balanced. The weight loss isn't what I'm really trying to accomplish. I have a really bad history of diabetes in my family and I just want to try and do what I can to fight that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ninja Glutton said:


> Yeah, I'm just trying to make my eating habits more balanced. The weight loss isn't what I'm really trying to accomplish. I have a really bad history of diabetes in my family and I just want to try and do what I can to fight that.



Good for you. I'm hoping to get my blood pressure medication lowered.


----------



## Tanuki

I confess ... insomnia makes me feel real lonely


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

T-Bear said:


> I confess ... insomnia makes me feel real lonely



Going to Madonna's official website or her "official space" on youtube to watch her videos makes me feel better when I'm down....I'm not kidding


Anyhoo.....try some Armin 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOsV7dN1t3s


----------



## warwagon86

i confess to caring too much sometimes... 

not always best for me but i cant change who i am lol


----------



## Rowan

warwagon86 said:


> i confess to caring too much sometimes...
> 
> not always best for me but i cant change who i am lol



i confess i love war's avatar and im stealing it for my irish self


----------



## warwagon86

Rowan said:


> i confess i love war's avatar and im stealing it for my irish self



haha help yourself


----------



## user 23567

Melian said:


> I confess that I am going to rape Dr P Marshall.
> 
> (but don't tell her...I want it to be a surprise!!)




Sorry Melian I can't let you do that...I'm in charge of protecting her while she's here on our planet.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I confess I'm considering going to a WW meeting because people claim it is not a diet but an eating plan. Don't know....one way to find out



*(((GEF))) WW is an excellent and very simple and HEALTHY plan, I will gladly endorse it any time, I have been on it with my sister for the last 6 weeks and it's working amazing and not feeling very deprived either, PM anytime if you want more insight......xoxo *


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I concur....people always gain the weight back. Better to make healthy changes you can keep rather than diet, IMO



IC that the ONE thing that I've actually stuck with as a lifestyle change from dieting to lose weight years ago is that I now drink skim milk instead of whole milk. There was a time in my life when I thought I could never drink skim milk because it was so 'watered down'. Now when I drink whole milk I think it's too strong of a taste.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that the ONE thing that I've actually stuck with as a lifestyle change from dieting to lose weight years ago is that I now drink skim milk instead of whole milk. There was a time in my life when I thought I could never drink skim milk because it was so 'watered down'. Now when I drink whole milk I think it's too strong of a taste.



It is like that for me with regular soft drinks and iced tea......I cannot stand to drink it if it's not unsweetened/diet because of the sweetness. 
I gain weight like crazy from sweet drinks anyway :doh:


----------



## RacinJason

I watched porn today. Another benefit of having the house to myself. I can walk around in my boxers and watch illicit movies of questionable moral content. I can pee with the bathroom door open, take a hot shower and go to the fridge nekkid and grab a tea to cool off.

When my kid goes to college this fall, I might like this empty house thing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You just pretty much described some of my Friday nights


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I confess I am ridiculously, giddily excited for March 16.:bounce::bounce::bounce:





FFA slumber party!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I confess I am ridiculously, giddily excited for March 16.:bounce::bounce::bounce:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFA slumber party!



Are you having monkeys in assless chaps coming in to strip?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are you having monkeys in assless chaps coming in to strip?



God I hope so.................................


----------



## RacinJason

Try not to overheat, but her is some cowboy monkey goodness.

VIDEO - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYNoQZ5djUA


----------



## AFatChance

*I like meeting cats that are cool.

Too often there are annoying cats you meet*.


----------



## Uriel

When I go to the aquarium store, I carefully wash my hands (Hot water, no soap...just scrub until there isn't any fragrance etc on them, and then... off to the cleaner shrimp tank.

The cleaner shrimp swim up and clean under your nails, eating whatever they find there, but mostly, they remove dead skin (I frequently have chapped hands, from my job). It tickles immensely, and I giggle like a little kid when they work on me. I really want to go diving where they live in the Wild, so that I can visit a cleaner station, wait in line with the groupers, sharks etc.. and open my mouth so that they can zip in and pick my teeth. I've seen it on nature shows, and it looks like so much fun!!!

I love cleaner shrimp!



-Uriel 

View attachment Lysmata_amboinensis.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

oops double post


----------



## chicken legs

Ic i cant eat seafood that looks like GIANT underwater bugs...EWWWWWW
Ex..crabs, shrimp, lobster..etc. (shivers and gets goosebumps)

Also, can't eat escargo,chitterlings, sausage, hamburgers, ribs..etc...lol

I can still stomach chicken breasts and eggs if i don't think about it, but other than that..i am cool.


----------



## Hole

chicken legs said:


> Ic i cant eat seafood that looks like GIANT underwater bugs...EWWWWWW
> Ex..crabs, shrimp, lobster..etc. (shivers and gets goosebumps)
> 
> Also, can't eat escargo,chitterlings, sausage, hamburgers, ribs..etc...lol
> 
> I can still stomach chicken breasts and eggs if i don't think about it, but other than that..i am cool.



Hey chicken,you're similar to me. I don't eat any seafood. I stay away from meat on the bone. I like it minced...burgers,kebabs,nuggets..that sort of thing.And when I think about it, it does make me feel sick. I go through phases where I completely stay away from meat. Today for lunch my dad brought chicken in garlic lemon sauce with rice. I only ate the rice with the potatoes.I tried being a vegetarian. I'm a sucker for burgers and kebabs so it didn't work out.


...........

I confess that sometimes when I go to bed, I wonder if I will wake up. *shrug*


----------



## chicken legs

I traumatized as a child when i read Charlotte's Web...I fell in love with Wilber the pig and have never looked at pork products that same way.

Then later I visited a farm and was like we eat them (chickens, cows, etc).... Ironicaly, when i found out what jello was made of i never looked at Bill Cosby the same either..lol.


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> Hey chicken,you're similar to me. I don't eat any seafood. I stay away from meat on the bone. I like it minced...burgers,kebabs,nuggets..that sort of thing.And when I think about it, it does make me feel sick. I go through phases where I completely stay away from meat. Today for lunch my dad brought chicken in garlic lemon sauce with rice. I only ate the rice with the potatoes.I tried being a vegetarian. I'm a sucker for burgers and kebabs so it didn't work out.
> 
> 
> ...........
> 
> I confess that sometimes when I go to bed, I wonder if I will wake up. *shrug*



I was a vegetarian for 9 years. One day, chicken called to me, and that was that...




I confess that I am a sappy romantic, and I won't even deny that I write poetry. Ha!


-Uriel


----------



## warwagon86

i confess to being one pissed of puppy. i play american football in the UK and we have been screwed over today by the league we miss out on playoffs for first time ever cause the other team cancelled 3 times and cost us just over a grand.

can someone explain to me how the feck that works? sorry rant over


----------



## Melian

Dr. P Marshall said:


> God I hope so.................................



There will be no monkeys.

FACT.

Confession: I have been busted on my dream to create several extremely fat clones of my fiance and have a kinky, nasty orgy with them. (He thought he was joke-busting me, and then was not impressed when he realized I was serious  )


----------



## warwagon86

i confess im scared for my country

recession is kicking in

people losing their jobs

currency is going going gone

and now there are morons trying to restart troubles by killing british soldiers.

its not fair


----------



## MisticalMisty

I had a really awesome date with a very tall *6'4*, sexy as hell BHM. 

I think I'm smitten....he won me over by opening the car door for me..etc and when he kissed me..he wrapped his large hands around my face and slowly kissed me.

*swoon* 

My favorite part..he's solid. Like..his whole upper torso is solid as a rock.

*sigh* :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MisticalMisty said:


> I had a really awesome date with *a very tall *6'4*, sexy as hell BHM. *
> 
> I think I'm smitten....he won me over by opening the car door for me..etc and when he kissed me..he wrapped his large hands around my face and slowly kissed me.
> 
> *swoon*
> 
> My favorite part..he's solid. Like..his whole upper torso is solid as a rock.
> 
> *sigh* :wubu:



Post pix plz kthx


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Melian said:


> There will be no monkeys.
> 
> FACT.
> 
> Confession: I have been busted on my dream to create several extremely fat clones of my fiance and have a kinky, nasty orgy with them. (He thought he was joke-busting me, and then was not impressed when he realized I was serious  )



Oh crap, I forgot. Sorry.:doh: *sigh* I guess I'll have to save the monkeys for another time.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm not feeling that great.


----------



## topher38

I love to go swimm'n with bowlegged women..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

topher38 said:


> I love to go swimm'n with bowlegged women..




My dirty mind won't ask why.....


----------



## topher38

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My dirty mind won't ask why.....


Your dirty could be, I say once more "COULD" be right.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

topher38 said:


> Your dirty could be, I say once more "COULD" be right.


My kind of dirty is ALWAYS right.....  :batting:


----------



## topher38

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My kind of dirty is ALWAYS right.....  :batting:


one more confession, me likes Green Eyed Fairy's dirty right mindedness.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have a really hard time trusting people. Even more so lately.

I hate it but I don't know how to work around it.
(i'm always waiting for the other shoe to drop)


----------



## Uriel

I confess that, while I just ate Mexican food with friends, after work, when I came home, the leftover Chinese food called to me...Ugh!
What was I thinking!?!


Oh, and I watch Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmares, just to watch him tear people apart...It amuses me highly.



-Uriel


----------



## Carl1h

Surlysomething said:


> I have a really hard time trusting people. Even more so lately.
> 
> I hate it but I don't know how to work around it.
> (i'm always waiting for the other shoe to drop)



I feel your pain.

I'm altogether too familiar with that waiting-for-the-other-shoe-to-drop feeling. Still, I feel like I have come to a place where if I can't yet give someone my trust, I can at least give them the benefit of the doubt. I'm mindful of the outcomes but less prone to worry about them and more able to enjoy the ride for the sake of the ride, rather than for the sake of the outcome. Maybe experience has given me some serenity to deal with these things better, or it might just be that I've grown too lazy to get very worked up about it anymore.

I'd like to say that things will get better, but it's now officially Monday and I doubt that anything gets better on a Monday.


----------



## AFatChance

*My friend had a dream last night that her boyfriend was dying and I was getting married. 

She was sad 'cause she was constantly alone after her boyfriend died and I was married.

It would be nice to be in a relationship.*


----------



## ClockworkOrange

I confess that I haven't washed a dish personally in about 15 years


----------



## Kahlan_FFA

I'm annoyed with someone for not calling but even more annoyed with myself for caring.


----------



## Surlysomething

Carl1h said:


> I feel your pain.
> 
> I'm altogether too familiar with that waiting-for-the-other-shoe-to-drop feeling. Still, I feel like I have come to a place where if I can't yet give someone my trust, I can at least give them the benefit of the doubt. I'm mindful of the outcomes but less prone to worry about them and more able to enjoy the ride for the sake of the ride, rather than for the sake of the outcome. Maybe experience has given me some serenity to deal with these things better, or it might just be that I've grown too lazy to get very worked up about it anymore.
> 
> I'd like to say that things will get better, but it's now officially Monday and I doubt that anything gets better on a Monday.




Thanks. I appreciate your reply.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that i'm not fetishy when it comes to liking bigger men. Maybe that's why I don't fit in here much.

I'm not obsessed with bellies or moobs or asses.


----------



## chicken legs

IC that i was kinda peeved after court today..nothing happened but still.

Anyway i saw this vid and put me back in a good mood. I dont know why but it always puts a smile on my face. ("is this really your real phone number" hahahaah funniest line ever)

*Rich Boy....Throw some D's on it*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EWmIq9iRG4

However i saw a remix and i haven't stopped giggling since..its HILARIOUS

*Po' Boy....Throw some Cheese *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRwz65vKHiU&NR=1


----------



## Esther

I confess... I decided to cut out junk food for awhile, and the good, wholesome food is giving me stomach aches!! Isn't it supposed to be the other way around?!


----------



## AFatChance

*I didn't feel like doing laundry -- and still don't.

So, I've worn the same pants for three days now. And I'd already worn them three or times before that.*


----------



## steely

Esther said:


> I confess... I decided to cut out junk food for awhile, and the good, wholesome food is giving me stomach aches!! Isn't it supposed to be the other way around?!



I'm having the same problem.Maybe my body is detoxing from all the junk I like to eat.


----------



## Esther

AFatChance said:


> *I didn't feel like doing laundry -- and still don't.
> 
> So, I've worn the same pants for three days now. And I'd already worn them three or times before that.*



Haha... dude, NO shame in that. Freshly washed pants feel HORRIBLE, I wear them as long as possible.


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> Haha... dude, NO shame in that. Freshly washed pants feel HORRIBLE, I wear them as long as possible.



I disagree. Haha. I can wear pants MAYBE two times then they go in the wash. I LOVE the feeling of clean jeans.


----------



## AFatChance

*I like the smell of clean clothes. I'm just lazy. I live in dorms and you have to

a. PAY for laundry.
b. go down seven floors to do it.*


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I disagree. Haha. I can wear pants MAYBE two times then they go in the wash. I LOVE the feeling of clean jeans.



My jeans would be a nightmare for you! I like them _super_ worked in and loose


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I would love to see a movie that was a mix between Gattaca, Harry Potter and Buck Rogers.


----------



## TraciJo67

chicken legs said:


> I confess I would love to see a movie that was a mix between Gattaca, Harry Potter and Buck Rogers.



::: perk :::

I can absolutely buy into that dream.


----------



## Catkin

AFatChance said:


> *I like the smell of clean clothes. I'm just lazy. I live in dorms and you have to
> 
> a. PAY for laundry.
> b. go down seven floors to do it.*



Yeah, I had that in my first year. Except I think it was *only* 4 or 5 flights...cost about £3 (maybe 4, I forget) just to do one load and dry it! Stoopid dryers. Oh and we had about 10 machines for about 500 students that lived in these particular halls.

Anyway, IC that I want to start a fridge magnet collection for myself, like we have at my family home. So far I have one


----------



## chicken legs

TraciJo67 said:


> ::: perk :::
> 
> I can absolutely buy into that dream.



hehehe...yeah


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I confess I want to use the word "Tenderoni" any chance I get.


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess I want to use the word "Tenderoni" any chance I get.




haha...and why is that?


----------



## kinkykitten

I confess that I didn't get out of bed till 5:30pm :bow::happy:


----------



## Rowan

I confess there was this guy...I probably screwed things up...hadnt met or anything yet, i was just starting to like him, but I dont know if he knows that I screwed up or if he just lost interest all of a sudden since he hasnt talked to me anymore. It's not like he said he was interested...so I guess I shouldnt really care anyway. *shrug*


----------



## MisticalMisty

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Post pix plz kthx



I would..but the pictures we took together suck ass..lol..like..you can see up my nostrils and all sorts of other sadness.

I'm supposed to see him this weekend...I'll take some good ones..I promise!

Oh..and another great thing..he has really muscular thighs..like..one of them held all 400 lbs of me during a super hot make out session..LOL

WOO HOO

Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## chicken legs

MisticalMisty said:


> Oh..and another great thing..he has really muscular thighs..like..one of them held all 400 lbs of me during a super hot make out session..LOL
> 
> WOO HOO
> 
> Is it Saturday yet?



Forget pics...vids.....


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess I want to use the word "Tenderoni" any chance I get.




cuz it's awesome and is a completely ridiculous word that needs to be brought back.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steely said:


> I'm having the same problem.Maybe my body is detoxing from all the junk I like to eat.



I had some really healthy tomato basil soup for lunch today...and my stomach hurt the rest of the afternoon. Stopped at McD's and got the two fish sandwich special....have felt fine ever since. Go figure......



chicken legs said:


> Forget pics...vids.....



I'm with her 



WhiteHotRazor said:


> cuz it's awesome and is a completely ridiculous word that needs to be brought back.



You're awesome enough without that........"awesome" word........


----------



## aduronia

i confess...

i haven't been on this board in forever. life got a little crazy.

i'm listening to natalie merchant's my skin alllmost on repeat.

i screw around way too much on the internet at work. it's a damn good thing one of the guys at our IT company has a crush on me and told me that we can no longer clear our IE histories and i should use firefox to get around it.


----------



## escapist

OK I finaly reallize I truly am a SSBHM, I got on the scale and it said 472 lbs!!! I'm kind amazed I can do Kung Fu at all, or walk or do a lot of things I do.


----------



## Catkin

I am an idiot and possibly the worst student ever. I always always ALWAYS leave my essays til the last minute. Like now - got one in for tomorrow that I've basically just started. Done 300 of 2000 words  I know it'll all get done, even if I have to finish it tomorrow morning. I'm off to play poker later. Oh, I've got my priorities sorted alright!


----------



## Cors

Catkin said:


> I am an idiot and possibly the worst student ever. I always always ALWAYS leave my essays til the last minute. Like now - got one in for tomorrow that I've basically just started. Done 300 of 2000 words  I know it'll all get done, even if I have to finish it tomorrow morning. I'm off to play poker later. Oh, I've got my priorities sorted alright!



I am guilty of that too! Good luck, girlie!


----------



## snowgirl

djudex said:


> If it's any consolation I catch myself doing the dinosaur scene that Jim Carey did in "Lemony Snicket's A Series of Unfortunate Events" quite often.



I keep doing exact the same thing at home too lol. Nice to hear im not alone


----------



## warwagon86

Cors said:


> I am guilty of that too! Good luck, girlie!



me 2 however i have promised not to do that this semester


----------



## topher38

At 39ish I feel time is running out on me.. I know its not but there ya are...Oh also my Wanderlust is getting antsy


----------



## Surlysomething

I think Twitter is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## WillSpark

I have never even touched twitter with my mouse. I'm twitter Ignorant and have zero knowledge of what it really is.


----------



## chicken legs

hehehe..i had to look up twitter too..i thought it was a type of dildo not a messaging service.

ic..that for shits and giggles i bought a dildo while out with my Gay Bff. Man that thing was like baton that cops use. That schwartz was little big:doh: and it was blue...lol. I should've kept as weapon if someone attacked me. The element of surprise always works.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I don't know what Twitter is but for some reason it strikes the idea of female masturbation in my head. So, I confess I'm a dirty minded man.


----------



## Carl1h

Me and my antisocial friends prefer to network using Bitter instead.


----------



## Esther

WillSpark said:


> I have never even touched twitter with my mouse. I'm twitter Ignorant and have zero knowledge of what it really is.



I don't know what it is either!


----------



## Surlysomething

Twitter


I mean really....why do I care what you do* every second of the day*? Get a life. Go for a walk.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Twitter
> 
> 
> I mean really....why do I care what you do* every second of the day*? Get a life. Go for a walk.



Yeah, twitter is extremely lame. Blogs are lame in the first place, and twitter is like a more frequent mini blog that actually says nothing. Being a loser is probably a prerequisite for using this thing.


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Twitter
> 
> 
> I mean really....why do I care what you do* every second of the day*? Get a life. Go for a walk.



Haha!! How insane!


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Yeah, twitter is extremely lame. Blogs are lame in the first place, and twitter is like a more frequent mini blog that actually says nothing. Being a loser is probably a prerequisite for using this thing.




I know. Do we not have enough going on in life by the day, month, year? Why do we need to know what someone's doing every second of the day. I actually miss the days of no cellphone. If I didn't want to be found or talked to it was easier. Now people call while you're in the bathroom and expect you to talk to them while you're doing your business.

I called you! Yeah, so? Leave a message.


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> Haha!! How insane!




Completely. Micro-managing annoys me.


----------



## Rowan

I confess I get tired of people trying to cause drama about every little thing that gets said on here....get a fucking life..jesus


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I know. Do we not have enough going on in life by the day, month, year? Why do we need to know what someone's doing every second of the day. I actually miss the days of no cellphone. If I didn't want to be found or talked to it was easier. Now people call while you're in the bathroom and expect you to talk to them while you're doing your business.
> 
> I called you! Yeah, so? Leave a message.



Hehe...I still don't have a cell phone. 

And hopefully never will.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I confess I just bought my first pair of glasses today. It's nice to see the world clearly once more


----------



## Esther

Boris_the_Spider said:


> I confess I just bought my first pair of glasses today. It's nice to see the world clearly once more



man, you don't realize how blind you truly are until you put on a good pair of glasses... it shocks me every time I decide to wear mine. (Which is probably twice a year.)


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am in Boca Raton for a long weekend and spent an idyllic day on the beach and it was mid 80s napped and read and listened to the ocean, life doesn't get any better then that in my opinion.....ahhh leisure time *


----------



## Surlysomething

I unplugged the bathroom sink myself. That kind of stuff stresses me out.


----------



## Hole

I confess that I feel like crap and I'm not sure why. It could be ONE thing or a number of things. I'm just waiting for it to pass.


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I make the best Margaritas in the World. 
Really, one feels humble, but after the 1oth, 15th, 20th person tells you...
Perhaps it's my unwillingness to make the with short cute (Like lime juice instead of fresh squeezed limes), or use 'well tequila', ew...
I charge the lower well price, but still use the good stuff. I love Margaritas, and just can't bring myself to take short cuts.


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel

Ha, nice Typos, Mr Drinkipants...Ah well, see what I get for posting drunk.



-Uriel


----------



## Esther

I confess, by June 15th my mother will be more tattooed than me... and I feel like we're now in a race.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess i feel like honey bbq chicken ......after a picnic....there was no vegetarians in sight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Uriel said:


> I confess that I make the best Margaritas in the World.
> Really, one feels humble, but after the 1oth, 15th, 20th person tells you...
> Perhaps it's my unwillingness to make the with short cute (Like lime juice instead of fresh squeezed limes), or use 'well tequila', ew...
> I charge the lower well price, but still use the good stuff. I love Margaritas, and just can't bring myself to take short cuts.
> 
> 
> -Uriel



May I ask how you make Margaritas? That sounds like a talent that will never go to waste.....


----------



## protuberance

I confess that a few weeks ago I took a shit in a urinal.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I confess that the flash movie I'm trying to make today is driving me insane. Why won't it work?


----------



## Catkin

Catkin said:


> I am an idiot and possibly the worst student ever. I always always ALWAYS leave my essays til the last minute. Like now - got one in for tomorrow that I've basically just started. Done 300 of 2000 words





Cors said:


> I am guilty of that too! Good luck, girlie!



Thanks, got it done in plenty of time in the end!

I confess...I've done it again though. Got another 2000 words due in for weds! Oops


----------



## Uriel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> May I ask how you make Margaritas? That sounds like a talent that will never go to waste.....




In a nutshell... and this is one at a time, we don't do pitchers or anything.
Mine are quite strong, byt we pour strong with all of our drinks.

12 Oz cup, Btw

8 count of Tequila (About 2 shots worth, or 4 oz) I usually use a Repesado or a silver, Cazadores, Herradura, Patron if someone asks, but I (A) think that the aforementioned two are better than Patron (Even if Snoop Dog sings about it...), and (B) you can't distinguish much in a Margarita anyways, especially with silvers, which are smoother than gold (Jose etc...).

2 count cointreau, about a half ounce (Triple sec, but fancy!), 

No lime juice: 6 squezzed wedges, about one whole lime

Ounce sweet-n-Sour 

Tiny squirt of O.J., mellows out the lime tartness,

I personally like the tart, but I have found that a lot of folks don't. If at home, I replace the O.J. with about a quarter orange or grapefruit.
I'm a citrus lover...ruby-red GF margaritas kick ass...

Float of Gran Marnier Liqueur


Anyways, In less confused format

In a Shaker:

Half fill with Ice
3-4 Oz Cazadores Repesado Tequila
1 Oz Cointreau Bitter Orange Liqueur
1 Oz Sweet-n-Sour 
Squirt of OJ or Grapefruit ( fresh wedge if available)
Juice of a whole Lime, squeezed by hand

Combine ingredients, shake 3-4 good strong shakes (Longer will make it too watery, as the booze melts the ice)

Strain into 12 Oz glass (Salted or not, as the drinker prefers), also half filled with ice, garnish with lime wedge, 
Add 1/2 oz Gran Marnier Float (Refered to as a Cadillac with the Float)

Serve with Tacos!!!
(We have a little Mexican Cantina in the club, and the cook ,Jay, knocks a buck off of your taco bill if he sees you with a Margarita, at my suggestion! I tell folks about it, better business for the both of us!)





My boss (Bar Manager, Chris, also a bartender) laughs at how I make every Margarita a 'Cadillac Margarita' for the normal price, when he and one other bartender just dump tequila, triple sec, sweet-n-sour,lime juice from the bottle (Shudder) into the glass of ice, stir it a couple of times and serve it, tossing in a lime wedge.
I tell him that I am from Arizona, and we take Margaritas seriously there. Don't want to piss off the Spirits of the Desert...

If only we had blenders at work...

-Uriel


----------



## Cors

I wish I could gain 15-20 pounds, preferably on my boyish hips and flat butt...

Pictures of beautiful pear-shaped girls make me so jealous.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Uriel said:


> In a nutshell... and this is one at a time, we don't do pitchers or anything.
> Mine are quite strong, byt we pour strong with all of our drinks.
> 
> 12 Oz cup, Btw
> 
> 8 count of Tequila (About 2 shots worth, or 4 oz) I usually use a Repesado or a silver, Cazadores, Herradura, Patron if someone asks, but I (A) think that the aforementioned two are better than Patron (Even if Snoop Dog sings about it...), and (B) you can't distinguish much in a Margarita anyways, especially with silvers, which are smoother than gold (Jose etc...).
> 
> 2 count cointreau, about a half ounce (Triple sec, but fancy!),
> 
> No lime juice: 6 squezzed wedges, about one whole lime
> 
> Ounce sweet-n-Sour
> 
> Tiny squirt of O.J., mellows out the lime tartness,
> 
> I personally like the tart, but I have found that a lot of folks don't. If at home, I replace the O.J. with about a quarter orange or grapefruit.
> I'm a citrus lover...ruby-red GF margaritas kick ass...
> 
> Float of Gran Marnier Liqueur
> 
> 
> Anyways, In less confused format
> 
> In a Shaker:
> 
> Half fill with Ice
> 3-4 Oz Cazadores Repesado Tequila
> 1 Oz Cointreau Bitter Orange Liqueur
> 1 Oz Sweet-n-Sour
> Squirt of OJ or Grapefruit ( fresh wedge if available)
> Juice of a whole Lime, squeezed by hand
> 
> Combine ingredients, shake 3-4 good strong shakes (Longer will make it too watery, as the booze melts the ice)
> 
> Strain into 12 Oz glass (Salted or not, as the drinker prefers), also half filled with ice, garnish with lime wedge,
> Add 1/2 oz Gran Marnier Float (Refered to as a Cadillac with the Float)
> 
> Serve with Tacos!!!
> (We have a little Mexican Cantina in the club, and the cook ,Jay, knocks a buck off of your taco bill if he sees you with a Margarita, at my suggestion! I tell folks about it, better business for the both of us!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boss (Bar Manager, Chris, also a bartender) laughs at how I make every Margarita a 'Cadillac Margarita' for the normal price, when he and one other bartender just dump tequila, triple sec, sweet-n-sour,lime juice from the bottle (Shudder) into the glass of ice, stir it a couple of times and serve it, tossing in a lime wedge.
> I tell him that I am from Arizona, and we take Margaritas seriously there. Don't want to piss off the Spirits of the Desert...
> 
> If only we had blenders at work...
> 
> -Uriel



Thank you for this, Mr Bartender  :bow: :happy:


----------



## chicken legs

I confess i would love to use lava as a form of molding clay ( like art molding clay).


----------



## WillSpark

IC that I was gone the last three days because I spent all my time at an anime convention.

http://naka-kon.com/

And it was AWESOME! 

I saw someone there who could have been kinkykitten's twin. It was hilarious and freaky, and her name was Sarah. *ghost noises* Ooooooh. 

But then again, I don't then anyone even realized I was gone, so whatever. Hi again! I missed you guys!


----------



## chicken legs

WillSpark said:


> IC that I was gone the last three days because I spent all my time at an anime convention.
> 
> http://naka-kon.com/
> 
> And it was AWESOME!
> 
> I saw someone there who could have been kinkykitten's twin. It was hilarious and freaky, and her name was Sarah. *ghost noises* Ooooooh.
> 
> But then again, I don't then anyone even realized I was gone, so whatever. Hi again! I missed you guys!



Next time take pic..and or vids..




i confess i want to add "Bollywood on Demand" to my cable line up.


----------



## Surlysomething

I can't believe I survived driving in almost white-out conditions.


----------



## orinoco

Surlysomething said:


> I can't believe I survived driving in almost white-out conditions.



i can't believe i survive driving any time i get behind the wheel of a car!


----------



## Carl1h

Surlysomething said:


> I can't believe I survived driving in almost white-out conditions.



I confess that I complained about the cold this morning at 43F/6C. In my defense it has been around 80F/27C here for the last few weeks.


----------



## Esther

orinoco said:


> i can't believe i survive driving any time i get behind the wheel of a car!



Boy, I hear that. I am the most jittery driver ever.


----------



## Lavasse

I confess I can't seem to pull myself away from my PS3 and it's causing me to not get enough sleep most nights lol:doh:


----------



## Chimpi

Lavasse said:


> I confess I can't seem to pull myself away from my PS3 and it's causing me to not get enough sleep most nights lol:doh:



I have been doing the same with various games I play recently, too.
You're not alone.


----------



## escapist

I confess that I'm hoping they will come out with Personal Levitation Devices (Suspensors) like the one the Baron Vladimir Harkonnen used in Dune, so I can just float my big ass around the planet. Granted I've already thought of many other ummmm Fun uses for such a device and a Harem of FFA's Muaahahahahah.  :blush: :happy:

I can't imagine a life better than Food, Women, and Floating, and not necessarily in that order 



Carl1h said:


> I confess that I complained about the cold this morning at 43F/6C. In my defense it has been around 80F/27C here for the last few weeks.



Man I hear ya, its about the same here in Vegas....I cooked today I swear!


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I might have come off a bit more angry than I intended in my last post in 'Small BHMs', but WTF...

Any sort of invalidation of the men here as 'Not Fat Enough' is lame.

Oh, and I confess that I find Feederism disturbing, so Hate away.


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel

escapist said:


> I confess that I'm hoping they will come out with Personal Levitation Devices (Suspensors) like the one the Baron Vladimir Harkonnen used in Dune, so I can just float my big ass around the planet.




Hahaha, I just pictured you, in the Baron's Outfit, with a turkey leg in one hand, and a 18" Deluxe Hero Sandwich in the other, cackling madly and zipping around on a Suspensor Platform.


Hehehehe


Harkonen Grunt: 'Sir, we have Paul Atreides trapped in the Mines, we should crush him now, while he is weak!'

Baron Jeremy Harkonen: 'Hmm...I mean, it's Two-For-One Day at Johnny's Cheesesteak...'

Grunt:' Sir!?! Orders, Sir?'

BJH:'Hmm...Dammit.'

(Another grunt runs up) :"Baron! We have confirmed the Intel that you have requested!'

First Grunt:' You have Atreides' specific location?'

Second Grunt:' Er, no...but we have confirmed that it is, indeed, 'Double Stamp Day' at Johnny's...and the Baron is only 2 stamps away from a free 12" Pizza Steak and Fries Combo.'

BJH:'That settles it! The Mua Dib can wait, there's Onion Rings afoot!!! Quickly now, let us away, before all of the ranch dressing is gone!'

*Zips off on his Suspensor Disk

Apologies to the Dune Fans for spelling errors ...


-Uriel






-Uriel


----------



## Carl1h

Uriel said:


> Oh, and I confess that I find Feederism disturbing, so Hate away.
> 
> 
> -Uriel



You post an awful lot about the food you eat for someone disturbed by feederism.

I'm just saying.


----------



## escapist

Uriel said:


> Hahaha, I just pictured you, in the Baron's Outfit, with a turkey leg in one hand, and a 18" Deluxe Hero Sandwich in the other, cackling madly and zipping around on a Suspensor Platform.
> 
> 
> Hehehehe
> 
> 
> Harkonen Grunt: 'Sir, we have Paul Atreides trapped in the Mines, we should crush him now, while he is weak!'
> 
> Baron Jeremy Harkonen: 'Hmm...I mean, it's Two-For-One Day at Johnny's Cheesesteak...'
> 
> Grunt:' Sir!?! Orders, Sir?'
> 
> BJH:'Hmm...Dammit.'
> 
> (Another grunt runs up) :"Baron! We have confirmed the Intel that you have requested!'
> 
> First Grunt:' You have Atreides' specific location?'
> 
> Second Grunt:' Er, no...but we have confirmed that it is, indeed, 'Double Stamp Day' at Johnny's...and the Baron is only 2 stamps away from a free 12" Pizza Steak and Fries Combo.'
> 
> BJH:'That settles it! The Mua Dib can wait, there's Onion Rings afoot!!! Quickly now, let us away, before all of the ranch dressing is gone!'
> 
> *Zips off on his Suspensor Disk
> 
> Apologies to the Dune Fans for spelling errors ...
> 
> 
> -Uriel
> 
> 
> -Uriel



OK who's been talking? Was it the Chicken? I swear she about died of laughter when she realized I memorized Restaurant and Fast Food Joint Specials (ok maybe she was more just fascinated). Whats even more scary is I tend to backwards remember them too, my favorite was back in the mid 90's when you could get a Real BK Wopper for 99cents and Add extra Lettuce, Pickle, Onion and BBQ Sauce @ no extra Charge!

BTW Uriel, I wanted to find a Pic of the Dune 2000 Barron and just Photoshop my face in  So, way to Visualize it man! I knew I could count on you!


----------



## Cors

Carl1h said:


> You post an awful lot about the food you eat for someone disturbed by feederism.
> 
> I'm just saying.



Nothing wrong with being a foodee.


----------



## Uriel

Carl1h said:


> You post an awful lot about the food you eat for someone disturbed by feederism.
> 
> I'm just saying.



No offense taken at all.


Maybe I should have been more specific. 
Some of the 'Extreme' Feederism is what I find disturbing. 

Posting about what you are eating (I must confess that the idea for that thread was not originally mine, but a suggestion from a Rep) isn't exactly the same as the Fetish of getting aroused to either feeding or being stuffed with food.
And, for what it's worth (Or it's relevance, if any...), I'm not exactly eating 10 pounds of food in a meal (Not that I begrudge those who might want to eat lots).

Anyways, I wasn't trying to fofend the sensibilities of anyone (Namely those who like to feed or be fed, or whatever..), but having it as a Fetish strikes me as odd. This is a great site, however...I don't need to read about it any more than someone would need to read about any of the various Political,Music,What-Not threads.

-Uriel


----------



## kittencat

Like a Rainbow in the Dark! that has been stuck in my mind all day and im proud of it....ohh and Uriel owes me cheescake i have been waiting for it 5 years and still it hasn't happened...i confess that i cant wait till he finally buys it for me ...yum,


----------



## Uriel

kittencat said:


> Like a Rainbow in the Dark! that has been stuck in my mind all day and im proud of it....ohh and Uriel owes me cheescake i have been waiting for it 5 years and still it hasn't happened...i confess that i cant wait till he finally buys it for me ...yum,



Oh yeah, I'm totally getting on that... (Hahaha!)
List of things to do...Get Cat Cheesecake...Oh yeah.


I confess that I have , throughout the years, teased girls with Cheesecake dates...just look at my Myspace comments. It's pretty funny, 4 or 5 in the last 5 years or so...'Hey! We never went for Cheesecake!' 



Hahahaha

Hear that Local guys...??? There's a Hawt BBW that is going to get stood up for a Cheesecake date...someone come and rescue her!!!

-Uriel

PS:Why the fuck are we awake right now???


----------



## escapist

I Confess I LOVE METAL CHICKS! :smitten: (Women who are into Heavy Metal music aren't so bad either)


----------



## Melian

I confess: I am titanium-based.


----------



## Rowan

Carl1h said:


> You post an awful lot about the food you eat for someone disturbed by feederism.
> 
> I'm just saying.



There is quite a difference between enjoying food and talking about it as opposed to eating food to gain mass you know...


----------



## Surlysomething

I have zero motivation today.


----------



## Tad

Uriel said:


> Oh, and I confess that I find Feederism disturbing, so Hate away.





Uriel said:


> Maybe I should have been more specific.
> Some of the 'Extreme' Feederism is what I find disturbing.
> 
> Posting about what you are eating (I must confess that the idea for that thread was not originally mine, but a suggestion from a Rep) isn't exactly the same as the Fetish of getting aroused to either feeding or being stuffed with food.
> And, for what it's worth (Or it's relevance, if any...), I'm not exactly eating 10 pounds of food in a meal (Not that I begrudge those who might want to eat lots).
> 
> Anyways, I wasn't trying to fofend the sensibilities of anyone (Namely those who like to feed or be fed, or whatever..), but having it as a Fetish strikes me as odd. This is a great site, however...I don't need to read about it any more than someone would need to read about any of the various Political,Music,What-Not threads.



Fully agreed that it is odd. But could you humor me with a small experiment?

Imagine a woman running a finger lightly along your collar bone, while making yummy kinds of sounds. Got it?

That is kind of how weight gain makes me feel. Given which, it took me years to really believe that most people honestly don't get any kick from it. I was convinced that people must just be suppressing that because of social pressure. Something so incredibly delightful and titillating, how could anyone not like it?

I'm about thirteen years into really accepting that most people really, truly, don't feel any appeal from it. Which is about three years less than it should have been, but I managed to block out a lot of hints for a long time. I try not to talk about gaining much around here, except on the appropriate board, but I do have some sympathy with people who haven't come fully to grips with that yet, and who have a hard time grokking that someone could reject the "thin is good, fat is bad" message from society, but not find any appeal in weight gain. 

You see it pretty often here, people for whom accepting fat and liking weight gain are so linked that they take too long, upon finding this place which is accepting of fat, to accept that really most of the people here are not into weight gain. So they say a bunch of things in the wrong place around here. I wish it was as easy as putting up better street signs, but it really is hard for a lot of people to accept the division.

In short, sorry, if you stick around here, you'll be subjected to a steady inflow of new comers (and a few of the more obtuse veteran) bringing it up. It is one of the ongoing sources of friction around Dimensions.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Uriel said:


> I confess that I might have come off a bit more angry than I intended in my last post in 'Small BHMs', but WTF...
> 
> Any sort of invalidation of the men here as 'Not Fat Enough' is lame.
> 
> Oh, and I confess that I find Feederism disturbing, so Hate away.
> 
> 
> -Uriel



So, you were hoping to find acceptance here as a fat guy only to find that not all women here even consider you all that big. 

A lot of people into feederism come onto this site looking for that same kind of acceptance for who they are. Yet, they're being told that their desires are "disturbing" by some one who himself is looking for acceptance for who they are. 

WTF? Yeah, I am saying the same thing to myself.


----------



## Melian

Ok...I REALLY must confess:

If I was a penguin, I would be this penguin.


Well...maybe this one, too


----------



## JenFromOC

I really wish I had followed my dream of becoming a medical examiner (as much as I enjoy being a psych tech, medical examiner just sounds so damn important.)


----------



## Uriel

BothGunsBlazing said:


> So, you were hoping to find acceptance here as a fat guy only to find that not all women here even consider you all that big.



That is perfectly fine with me. My defense in the other thread wasn't for myself, but rather at a couple of comments that a guy wasn't fat until 300 pounds... There are a few guys who posted some pics and wondered if they qualified, when they were obviously much smaller than the Mythical benchmark. It smacked a bit like a thread for smaller busted girls, with some guys coming in and saying that women weren't sexy until they hit a DD cup.



BothGunsBlazing said:


> A lot of people into feederism come onto this site looking for that same kind of acceptance for who they are. Yet, they're being told that their desires are "disturbing" by some one who himself is looking for acceptance for who they are.
> 
> WTF? Yeah, I am saying the same thing to myself.



Now here you are correct, and the moment that I looked back (With no Edit option, as time had elapsed) I yelled 'Fuck'...which the cat did not like at all, as my clawed arm attests. What my (very tired at the time, an explanation, not an excuse) brain should have posted reads more like this:

I confess :"When I cam across 'Feederism', for the first time on this site, it was rather shocking to me."

I suppose it's no more disturbing than any other extreme fetish, but (To someone not familiar) it was definitely different...

As well, my statement was based more on the few Stories that I have perused in the Fiction section on the subject, rather than talking with anyone into the Feeder lifestyle or what-not.

So, again (And especially to edx, who I hope was not terribly offended by my unintended, though perhaps callous
statement) I am Sorry for any rudeness.


If anyone else wants to respond to this issue, please do it in PM,as...


I confess that I seem to have derailed the Confessions Thread, and that makes me a bit sad.



-Uriel


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that rotisserie chicken makes me very happy.

I confess that I would like to slaughter most Vancouver drivers.

I confess that i'm pretty tired of life these days.


I confess that I think Ron is a 'big man' for the post above this.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I wish I didn't trust people so much, so when I find out they are not being honest it wouldn't hurt so bad.


----------



## Rowan

thought of posting...thought better of it...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I confess,I really wish that there was separate thread between the women and the men in the nekkid pic post, since all I've seen in this thread every time I check it is a naked dude from compton and old quoted pics of Hole.

like i said, directed to my pm ladies


----------



## Uriel

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess,I really wish that there was separate thread between the women and the men in the nekkid pic post, since all I've seen in this thread every time I check it is a naked dude from compton and old quoted pics of Hole.
> 
> like i said, directed to my pm ladies




I confess that I can't stop laughing because of this...I just went to look and BOOM!!! Lots of Watts, and one quoted pic of the lovely Hole.

WHR, MY pics are too big for PM, what's your email again???




-Uriel


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl

chicken legs said:


> I confess i would love to use lava as a form of molding clay ( like art molding clay).



I confess this is one of the best ideas I've heard. Makes me want to take up an art class on how to go about doing it.

I confess after getting pregnant, I've gone from never wanting to have kids to making it a life goal to have a family of my own. 

I confess I'm scared out of my mind to place my child in adoption, but I'm more scared to raise him myself.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I confess that only a couple years ago did I realize that the Milwaukee Brewers logo was a M and B that formed the baseball glove :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

I really want to see this - Sunshine Cleaning.


----------



## escapist

I confess I think its sad that some people live in a box of misery and pain they constructed for themselves built by a limited vision of the possibilities surrounding thoughts, positions, opinions, and actions. To me it is such a simple thing to acknowledge that things are not always as they seem, people are not always motivated by what I think they are, and outcomes are not always planned or constructed. In fact more often then not, people tend to let life just unfold as it will. Some fight the currents, some curse them, some believe all things to be against them. I prefer to adapt, overcome, and enjony the flow


----------



## Esther

kittencat said:


> Like a Rainbow in the Dark! that has been stuck in my mind all day and im proud of it....ohh and Uriel owes me cheescake i have been waiting for it 5 years and still it hasn't happened...i confess that i cant wait till he finally buys it for me ...yum,



That song has the funniest music video ever!


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> I confess: I am titanium-based.



I don't know why I laughed so hard at this. Might be due to the posts it was placed between, haha.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I confess that I am going to go find what Uriel wrote in the small BHM thread now......


----------



## Surlysomething

escapist said:


> I confess I think its sad that some people live in a box of misery and pain they constructed for themselves built by a limited vision of the possibilities surrounding thoughts, positions, opinions, and actions. To me it is such a simple thing to acknowledge that things are not always as they seem, people are not always motivated by what I think they are, and outcomes are not always planned or constructed. In fact more often then not, people tend to let life just unfold as it will. Some fight the currents, some curse them, some believe all things to be against them. I prefer to adapt, overcome, and enjony the flow




Not all people look at being fucked over as a life experience. Especially if it's happened more than once. Especially if trust is violated and feelings are hurt and people are used. Sometimes they need to feel their anger and pain and not lay down and take it. Some people don't like being a 'mark' or used as some sort of bait.

Sometimes, people need to vent. It could be their only way. Your way isn't the only way.


----------



## escapist

Surlysomething said:


> Not all people look at being fucked over as a life experience. Especially if it's happened more than once. Especially if trust is violated and feelings are hurt and people are used. Sometimes they need to feel their anger and pain and not lay down and take it. Some people don't like being a 'mark' or used as some sort of bait.
> 
> Sometimes, people need to vent. It could be their only way. Your way isn't the only way.



All experience is life experience when added to the collection and pool of events to be harvested, understood, absorbed, and made into a wealth of understanding about the world around ones self. If you read closely I was making the case of: I found it sad that most do not develop the ability to adapt and allow the troubling and overwhelm events to just pass by. They tend to hang on with such thoughts of Anger, revenge, & mistrust. Having been one of those people myself I know all to well how hideous such an event can be. I myself was overloaded and weighed down in a world of violence and pain I created for myself. Until I learned to simply forgive, forget, and move on with my own life for myself and those I cared about. I have many friends, family, and loved ones who are suffering right now in cages and bonds of their own creation, my confession stands as I said it. I find it sad that some can not free themselves from such events and live in peace with not only past events in life but life as it unfolds. I for one will never again willingly choose to abandon myself to such thoughts as "I am a victim" or "someone did such and such to me!" As a father I do my best to instill these concepts in my own children. As a sensei I am afforded the opportunity of teaching it hand in hand with martial concepts at the same time. They are very much the same. 

Here I think Bruce Lee put it very well:


> "Don't get set into one form, adapt it and build your own, and let it grow, be like water. Empty your mind, be formless, shapeless — like water. Now you put water in a cup, it becomes the cup; You put water into a bottle it becomes the bottle; You put it in a teapot it becomes the teapot. Water can flow or it can crash. Be water, my friend." - *Bruce Lee*



Adaptation is the key to human existence, always has been always will be.

I have never made the claim my ways is the only way or the best way. I haven't had such ways of thinking since I was a child. I tend to agree with the great thinkers, fighters, and philosophers of old. In fact I often quote this to my friends family and students who get locked into such ideas as they know the only and best way:



> "There are many paths to the top of the mountain, but the view is always the same." —*Chinese proverb*



I am but a humble traveler on this road of life. I have chosen to learn from the idea's thoughts and concepts of men wiser than myself. My teachers were always the wisest I have known, any faults I bring were from me. :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

escapist said:


> All experience is life experience when added to the collection and pool of events to be harvested, understood, absorbed, and made into a wealth of understanding about the world around ones self. If you read closely I was making the case of: I found it sad that most do not develop the ability to adapt and allow the troubling and overwhelm events to just pass by. They tend to hang on with such thoughts of Anger, revenge, & mistrust. Having been one of those people myself I know all to well how hideous such an event can be. I myself was overwhelmed in a world of violence and pain I created for myself, until I learned to simply forgive, forget, and move on with my own life for myself and those I cared about. I have many friends, family, and loved ones who are suffering right now in cages and bonds of their own creation, my confession stands as I said it. I find it sad that some can not free themselves from such events and live in peace with not only past events in life but life as it unfolds. I for one will never again willingly choose to abandon myself to such thoughts as "I am a victim" or "someone did such and such to me!" As a father I do my best to instill these concepts in my own children. As a sensei I am afforded the opportunity of teaching it hand in hand with martial concepts at the same time. They are very much the same.
> 
> Here I think Bruce Lee put it very well:
> 
> 
> Adaptation is the key to human existence, always has been always will be.
> 
> I have never made the claim my ways is the only way or the best way. I haven't had such ways of thinking since I was a child. I tend to agree with the great thinkers, fighters, and philosophers of old. In fact I often quote this to my friends family and students who get locked into such ideas as they know the only and best way:
> 
> 
> 
> I am but a humble traveler on this road of life. I have chosen to learn from the idea's thoughts and concepts of men wiser than myself. My teachers were always the wisest I have known, any faults I bring were from me. :bow:




I'm glad that works for you. It frees you up to *not be accountable* for anything you've done to hurt another person. Makes life pretty easy.

Me, not so much. I do everything I can *not to hurt people* and I wear my heart on my sleeve. My mistake and that's MY lesson and I do learn from it.


----------



## escapist

Surlysomething said:


> I'm glad that works for you. It frees you up to *not be accountable* for anything you've done to hurt another person. Makes life pretty easy.
> 
> Me, not so much. I do everything I can *not to hurt people* and I wear my heart on my sleeve. My mistake and that's MY lesson and I do learn from it.



Actually it is a system and method of dealing with life that has been around for generations. Christianity as a whole has been familiar with these concepts for over 2000 years and well the Chinese got it way before that. Its a concept that has been around long before me and will be around long after me. We all have ways of coupling and uncoupling thoughts, actions, and reasons to responsibility. I am no different from any other human on this earth. Once again I was much the same I had the same belief that because I believe in being kind and caring to others they should be kind and caring back. Now I'm older and I know better, sometimes people just wanna see the world burn. I think the last Batman Movie made that point pretty well too. Once again I hope its a lesson my own kids learn sooner rather than later. Accepting the world as it is, is the first step to freedom. I'm still not so good hiding my heart on my sleeve so I'm totally with ya on that but I'm not sure its so much a mistake as just my way. I am perfectly willing to let others hurt me cause I put it out there in the first place. I choose not to take offense at the wolf who eats the lamb, he's a wolf, its what he does. Having been a keeper of livestock I do however understand sometimes you have to put it down. Nothing personal against the wolf.


----------



## protuberance

I'd like to kick my ex-girlfriend in the mouth.


----------



## escapist

protuberance said:


> I'd like to kick my ex-girlfriend in the mouth.



I confess I think that proves my point! ROFL  :happy:  :bow:


----------



## chicken legs

I confess i wish i was a monk in the mountains, to bad i don't have a penis


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> I confess i wish i was a monk in the mountains, to bad i don't have a penis



If you did all those Fat Bottom girls would be in trouble  and I'm not sure what kind of monk that would make you lol  :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

escapist said:


> Actually it is a system and method of dealing with life that has been around for generations. Christianity as a whole has been familiar with these concepts for over 2000 years and well the Chinese got it way before that. Its a concept that has been around long before me and will be around long after me. We all have ways of coupling and uncoupling thoughts, actions, and reasons to responsibility. I am no different from any other human on this earth. Once again I was much the same I had the same belief that because I believe in being kind and caring to others they should be kind and caring back. Now I'm older and I know better, sometimes people just wanna see the world burn. I think the last Batman Movie made that point pretty well too. Once again I hope its a lesson my own kids learn sooner rather than later. Accepting the world as it is, is the first step to freedom. I'm still not so good hiding my heart on my sleeve so I'm totally with ya on that but I'm not sure its so much a mistake as just my way. I am perfectly willing to let others hurt me cause I put it out there in the first place. I choose not to take offense at the wolf who eats the lamb, he's a wolf, its what he does. Having been a keeper of livestock I do however understand sometimes you have to put it down. Nothing personal against the wolf.



You kind of lost me. Things are pretty black and white in my world when it comes to feelings. Hurt me? Then you're not worth being in my world.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess i could give up sex in a heart beat for Nirvana.:bow:

Plus i forgot they do have Nuns in the Buddhism so i don't need a penis after all.


----------



## Surlysomething

And yeah, two's company and three's a crowd.

Adios.

:bow:


----------



## Carl1h

chicken legs said:


> I confess i wish i was a monk in the mountains, to bad i don't have a penis



If you did we'd call you Chicken Leg and it would have a whole different meaning.

(cue drum)

Thank you, I'm here all week.


----------



## escapist

Surlysomething said:


> And yeah, two's company and three's a crowd.
> 
> Adios.
> 
> :bow:



and with four your ready to play Co-ed Naked twister I confess I've never done it, but always wanted to...I always just get to distracted to continue with the game. Darn my ADD!


----------



## chicken legs

I confess that i am happy you finally got it and realized "he's just not that into you".


----------



## chicken legs

Carl1h said:


> If you did we'd call you Chicken Leg and it would have a whole different meaning.
> 
> (cue drum)
> 
> Thank you, I'm here all week.



I confess that made me snort..lol


----------



## Surlysomething

games, games, games




so fucking lame


----------



## escapist

I Confess my favorite game is still Supper Mario Brothers. I don't know why but I still play it even if I can win in 45 minutes or less.


----------



## StarScream!

I got a couple random confessions.

A  I made a mistake with my last relationship adventure, lol, sorry about that. :doh:

B  I found my cousin on myspace a few days ago. I havent talked to her in about 10 years. When I was looking on her myspace, I seen pictures of my fathers older brother, and he looks so so old! I have a horrible relationship with my father and Ive only talked to him twice in the last 12 years. Seeing pictures of his brother looking so old made me think that it might not be long, and my dad may be gone and I wont be able to talk to him ever again. This made me bawl for about a half an hour. Now I want to call my dad, but I have no idea what to say, or where to start. My dad is the only person on earth that intimidates me, and Im so scared to call, but I dont want this to turn into another 12 years, or never. 

C  Im currently working on the application and video package to audition for The Biggest Loser :huh:

D  And on a less serious note, Even though Im a death metal musician and have been playing metal for the last 18 years, my current favorite artist is Kelly Clarkson, and all my friends make fun of me because Im ALWAYS listening to her. :batting:

Word -


----------



## Uriel

I confess that (At last night's Burlesque event, St. Patrick's Day Theme) I drank a few too many Irish Car Bombs. Ugh...



-Uriel


----------



## escapist

I confess I would like to Join Starscream on The Biggest looser, may the best man win


----------



## JenFromOC

Uriel said:


> I confess that (At last night's Burlesque event, St. Patrick's Day Theme) I drank a few too many Irish Car Bombs. Ugh...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel




I confess that for once I was kinda glad to be pregnant on St. Patrick's Day so I didn't have a repeat of last year's "Irish Car Bomb" fiasco. Damn that was just hellish.


----------



## Tanuki

I confess I'm developing a pretty big crush... :blush:


----------



## iheartsquishys

I confess I'm going on a date tomorrow night with the hottest guy I've ever met and I'm more nervous than I was during my prom queen speech in 12th grade. I'm completely terrified.


I also confess I check my CP ever 2 minutes just to see if anyone has repped me. :bounce:
I'm addicted to feedback.


----------



## HDANGEL15

StarScream! said:


> I got a couple random confessions.
> 
> 
> C  Im currently working on the application and video package to audition for The Biggest Loser :huh:
> 
> -



*HEY how did the video go....I would love to see it!!! I am so rooting for you hon...I would love to see you get healthier, and see the transformation, live, wishing you all kinds of GOOD KARMA *


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I start a new job tomorrow, more of a career then anything, so excited...had finally found a job after over 6 months, worked 2 months to the day..and got an offer 20% more $ and 4 additional weeks va-cay *


----------



## Rowan

ic I hate these pangs of severe lonliness that come from out of nowhere sometimes


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I'm glad that works for you. It frees you up to *not be accountable* for anything you've done to hurt another person. Makes life pretty easy.
> 
> Me, not so much. I do everything I can *not to hurt people* and I wear my heart on my sleeve. My mistake and that's MY lesson and I do learn from it.



*((SURLY)))

I wanted to REP you for this, however, it says NO..WTF, I haven't posted on here in a week or more.... *


----------



## chicken legs

I confess i never have nor will I cock block/pussy block someone I love, am crushing on, jealous of, or even dislike. I just step back and let them get to know that person and if they need a shoulder I'll be there but I don't interfere unless asked and even then i just help them reflect on the situation and let them choose their own course.

Talking shit about the person they like doesn't make you look any better.


----------



## Esther

I confess... I heard through a mutual friend that somebody I haven't been friends with/talked to for almost 3 years said I looked dirty and ugly when she saw me at work the other day. And although we aren't friends I still cried about it for a good hour.
I'm so angry at myself for letting something so stupid affect me.


----------



## chicken legs

Esther said:


> I confess... I heard through a mutual friend that somebody I haven't been friends with/talked to for almost 3 years said I looked dirty and ugly when she saw me at work the other day. And although we aren't friends I still cried about it for a good hour.
> I'm so angry at myself for letting something so stupid affect me.



Well that was a good reminder of why you weren't friends with that hater, and why would a "mutual friend" even tell you that? I would question both there intents, because i saw you pic and your totally hot.


----------



## JenFromOC

Esther said:


> I confess... I heard through a mutual friend that somebody I haven't been friends with/talked to for almost 3 years said I looked dirty and ugly when she saw me at work the other day. And although we aren't friends I still cried about it for a good hour.
> I'm so angry at myself for letting something so stupid affect me.



Want me to kick her ass for you?


----------



## Esther

chicken legs said:


> Well that was a good reminder of why you weren't friends with that hater, and why would a "mutual friend" even tell you that? I would question both there intents, because i saw you pic and your totally hot.



Well, thank you! I am normally okay with my appearance but deep down, like many people, I am afraid of myself and of what people think of me. Since I know how this feels I _never_ criticize anybody's appearance, it is totally unfair in any situation.
The mutual friend in question tends to get a bit silly whilst drinking and ends up having no discretion... she felt pretty bad for saying anything afterward. That's usually the case with her, she doesn't realize until the damage is done!


----------



## Esther

JenFromOC said:


> Want me to kick her ass for you?



I might take you up on that, I'm warning you!
She was awful in highschool and now I'm almost finished University and she still won't go away. Maybe a clobbering will scare her off


----------



## escapist

I Confess I want tickets to that Chick Fight! :smitten:


----------



## TraciJo67

chicken legs said:


> I confess i never have nor will I cock block/pussy block someone I love, am crushing on, jealous of, or even dislike. I just step back and let them get to know that person and if they need a shoulder I'll be there but I don't interfere unless asked and even then i just help them reflect on the situation and let them choose their own course.
> 
> Talking shit about the person they like doesn't make you look any better.



I confess that if a friend of mine was contemplating a dating opportunity with someone I knew to be a complete asshole, I'd warn her. I'd explain how I came by the knowledge (i.e., if I know it from personal observation, or if I've just heard it second or third hand) and then I'd allow her the opportunity to make up her own mind.

I further confess that I'd feel like a pretty crappy friend if I kept my silence, believing that she needed to "experience and learn" for herself that Gentleman X is really a complete heart-stomping jerk. Better that she go in forewarned, even if she ultimately chooses to make up her own mind.


----------



## chicken legs

TraciJo67 said:


> I confess that if a friend of mine was contemplating a dating opportunity with someone I knew to be a complete asshole, I'd warn her. I'd explain how I came by the knowledge (i.e., if I know it from personal observation, or if I've just heard it second or third hand) and then I'd allow her the opportunity to make up her own mind.
> 
> I further confess that I'd feel like a pretty crappy friend if I kept my silence, believing that she needed to "experience and learn" for herself that Gentleman X is really a complete heart-stomping jerk. Better that she go in forewarned, even if she ultimately chooses to make up her own mind.



lol...actually i was speaking from personal experience of chicks cock blocking me by making up stories and trash talking which ended up backfiring and showing the dude their true colors. So to me one should analyze their intent before dabbling in others business.


----------



## Jackoblangada

I confess, I am dead freakin last in my office March Madness bracket. Soo embarrassed. :blush:

Does any one else think it's funny that the word embarrased contains the phrase "bare assed" when so often being embarrassed occurs whilst being bare assed?


----------



## JenFromOC

Jackoblangada said:


> I confess, I am dead freakin last in my office March Madness bracket. Soo embarrassed. :blush:
> 
> Does any one else think it's funny that the word embarrased contains the phrase "bare assed" when so often being embarrassed occurs whilst being bare assed?



LOL I think you have too much time on your hands...you need a hobby...or an FFA to fill your time hehe

Anyway, I confess that I'm laying in bed eating girl scout cookies...Thin Mints. And a Diet Coke to cancel out the calories. *snark*


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that the game has grown tired for me. And that I feel sorry for her because she doesn't know the whole backstory. I'm sure it will all come out in the wash one day and ALL the players will be made known.

She deserves MUCH better.


----------



## WillSpark

I confess that I just lost The Game and those who have no clue what I'm referring to are lucky and shouldn't question it.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

WillSpark said:


> I confess that I just lost The Game and those who have no clue what I'm referring to are lucky and shouldn't question it.



Damn! Me too :doh: And it's all your fault...


----------



## WillSpark

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Damn! Me too :doh: And it's all your fault...



Hey, I only lost because of Surlysomething's post about how "the game" has grown tiring, and so I directly thought of "The Game." It's not all me!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Either way I just totally lost The Game... I was doing so well! haha


----------



## Surlysomething

I have an unhealthy love of melted cheese. :eat2:


----------



## Weeze

WillSpark said:


> I confess that I just lost The Game and those who have no clue what I'm referring to are lucky and shouldn't question it.



NOT COOL.

Ugh.



I lose.


----------



## Uriel

Jackoblangada said:


> I confess, I am dead freakin last in my office March Madness bracket. Soo embarrassed. :blush:
> 
> Does any one else think it's funny that the word embarrased contains the phrase "bare assed" when so often being embarrassed occurs whilst being bare assed?




I don't follow Basketball much, but...I did pick Pittsburgh to win, prior to the NFL Season, and people are mad at me for that. Like I have some power to Curse their teams (Raiders and Niners around here, both of whom will suck for some time to come...Raiders are my team,btw, but the suck eggs right now).

I love that, as well as Bangkok...Er... Words kick ass.
Don't listen to Jen, keep finding funny things for us all to enjoy. 
Oh, well, listen to SOME of what she says...about finding a lady, of you like... I hear there are some in OC.



(Yes, I am a brat like that)


-Uriel


----------



## escapist

I confess sometimes I get a little crazy late at night and sound like a Vegas pimp when I talk.


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I feel a bit like a Cheater...

I neglect my other Forums for Dims.

So, here I say it Reefcentral.com,Pathfinder (Paizo.com),Harp Forum, Confrontation, Campaign Cartographer Forum and lastly, but certainly not the least the Gencon Forums...I am sorry.

Soon, I shall spend more time with you all, I swear...well, with you,anyways Gencon... (  ).


-Uriel


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I confess I've been painting my garden fence today, and managed to get so much paint in my hair that I just shaved my head to solve the problem.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I say shit in my blog that people probably don't want to read.....I should stop :doh:


----------



## escapist

I wanna be BHM Version of "The Hulk"


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I say shit in my blog that people probably don't want to read.....I should stop :doh:



Nah, you say interesting stuff. Don't stop.


----------



## mrfantasy90

Esther said:


> I confess... I heard through a mutual friend that somebody I haven't been friends with/talked to for almost 3 years said I looked dirty and ugly when she saw me at work the other day. And although we aren't friends I still cried about it for a good hour.
> I'm so angry at myself for letting something so stupid affect me.





You are a beautiful goddess!!! Its amazing that a smart amazing goddess like you would care even the littlest of bits what this loser thinks of beautiful you! :doh:

:wubu:


----------



## Archangel_257

Esther said:


> I confess... I heard through a mutual friend that somebody I haven't been friends with/talked to for almost 3 years said I looked dirty and ugly when she saw me at work the other day. And although we aren't friends I still cried about it for a good hour.
> I'm so angry at myself for letting something so stupid affect me.



You know that just means that that b**** is jealous of you. Girls do that all of the time, at least the ones that I know.


----------



## Smite

"Dropping out" of college was probably the worst thing I ever did...three months ago. :/. Still jobless and bored out of my mind. Being clean is kinda nice, but I still miss the fun :/.


----------



## BarbBBW

I confess, that although I am married, If I know there is a good looking man into BBW, makes me ummm excited....:blush: then the thoughts build as I talk to him and get to know him and then I just wanna HAVE him!!,... buy then,,,, slowly,..i remember I,..am,...married :doh:


----------



## butch

I would love to confess what is on my mind right now, as it fits in this particular confession thread like a hot dog in a bun, but it doesn't seem prudent. Don't want my hopes to be dashed and all.


----------



## Weeze

butch said:


> I would love to confess what is on my mind right now, as it fits in this particular confession thread like a hot dog in a bun, but it doesn't seem prudent. Don't want my hopes to be dashed and all.



Well, we're all here if you wanna talk, butchy 

If you don't feel like sayin' it out in the thread, my PM box is always open.


----------



## Tanuki

krismiss said:


> Well, we're all here if you wanna talk, butchy
> 
> If you don't feel like sayin' it out in the thread, my PM box is always open.



*nod nod* same here if you ever want to talk


----------



## StarScream!

escapist said:


> I wanna be BHM Version of "The Hulk"



I confess that I'm starting to think me and Escapist are the same person...haha, except I'm 3" shorter, 100lbs heavier, and have 3 more feet of hair, but other then that.

How about this Escapist. You can be "The Hulk" and I'll be "The Juggernaut"


----------



## Surlysomething

I had an actual conversation with my Dad last night. One that wasn't awkward or somewhat 'hostile'.


Small miracle.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I confess that "damn it feels good to be a gangsta"


----------



## SMA413

IC that I'm listening to that song right now! 


... and yes it does.


----------



## Esther

mrfantasy90 said:


> You are a beautiful goddess!!! Its amazing that a smart amazing goddess like you would care even the littlest of bits what this loser thinks of beautiful you! :doh:
> 
> :wubu:


Thanks man, you've always got something nice to say. I really appreciate that.



Archangel_257 said:


> You know that just means that that b**** is jealous of you. Girls do that all of the time, at least the ones that I know.



It's weird... the girls I hang out with don't do that at all. I think that's why I get so incredibly bummed when I hear the things she says about me. She used to send me nasty e-mails as well, but those have stopped.
I was the type that laid low in highschool and all through college... I never hung with that bitchy crowd so I'm not used to having people talk around my back like that. 
Seriously wish I'd never met the bitch, there is literally not one other person in my life (that I know of) who slanders me.


----------



## Surlysomething

My cousin's cat scan came back today and it showed that the cancer hasn't spread. Best news i've heard in a LONG time.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i have been really sick for the last 36 hours and had ZERO APPETITE, that NEVER EVER happens to me. I was at day 2 of my NEW job, and got there an hour early and felt so sickly, I put the seat all the way back and tried to nap. My new boss took me out to lunch, and I had not eaten for over 20 hours and ordered a long neglected comfort food that hit the spot. GRILLED CHEESE ON white with Provlone and tons of butter, OMG, I forgot what that was like, freaking delicious, although I couldn't finish one little tiny sandwich. I came home an stripped off my clothes at 6pm and it's now 5am and i just crawled out of bed. 11 hours of SOLID SLEEP should make me feel better, although I am still queasy, thank god for PEPTO BISMAL, my drink of choice next to SUGAR FREE Gingerale...yummm*


----------



## escapist

StarScream! said:


> I confess that I'm starting to think me and Escapist are the same person...haha, except I'm 3" shorter, 100lbs heavier, and have 3 more feet of hair, but other then that.
> 
> How about this Escapist. You can be "The Hulk" and I'll be "The Juggernaut"



Sure I'm not a big fan of funny helmets and besides I'm dying to get into a big pair of stretchy purple pants    :happy:


----------



## StarScream!

escapist said:


> Sure I'm not a big fan of funny helmets and besides I'm dying to get into a big pair of stretchy purple pants    :happy:


I'll wear a funny helmet and a tight red suit.


----------



## escapist

StarScream! said:


> I'll wear a funny helmet and a tight red suit.



I'll admit the sensation of smashing though stuff was fun, I used to be a lineman back in the day and loved smashing though the other team. I pretty much felt invincible so I guess I understand the appeal. I think I just have a thing for flying through the air and smashing stuff Muahahahh ....Ok sometimes I wish didn't destroy my first guitar that way but I'm pretty sure there were some uhhhhh interesting influences happening at the same time....its ok though my 2nd guitar was sooooo much cooler! My first 12 String


----------



## Melian

2 things:

1. There are very few people whom I dislike on this board and, thankfully, they all seem to have disappeared! Good times, right now.

2. I love my fiance, so this isn't going to happen, but sometimes I imagine how much fun it would be to hook up with someone from Dims.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm almost at the burnout stage at work, but thankfully there's light at the end of the tunnel, soonish.


Plus my hair looks great. 



So, I confess that today is feeling better than yesterday.


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I am contemplating rejoining a Gym.



-Uriel


----------



## escapist

Melian said:


> 2. I love my fiance, so this isn't going to happen, but sometimes I imagine how much fun it would be to hook up with someone from Dims.



I think your not alone. I'm willing to bet its a common thought.  :blush: :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess that "damn it feels good to be a gangsta"




I confess that..."I wish I was a little taller, I wish I was a baller"


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I confess that I that I have crush on someone that posts on dims!!


----------



## SMA413

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that..."I wish I was a little taller, I wish I was a baller"



Ic confess that ... "I wanna be a baller. Shot caller. 20 inch blades on the Impalla."


----------



## HDANGEL15

SMA413 said:


> Ic confess that ... "I wanna be a baller. Shot caller. 20 inch blades on the Impalla."



*IC i have no clue what the GORGEOUS (((SMA413))), and the ballsy (((SURLY))) and BHM-ness of WHR are talking about 

IC i am exhausted, still running a fever, but went straight 8 hours at one job, to next for 3 hours, then to an important meeting that got me home at 9:30ish.....BUT VERY GRATEFUL I have these things to tire me out *


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC i have no clue what the GORGEOUS (((SMA413))), and the ballsy (((SURLY))) and BHM-ness of WHR are talking about
> 
> IC i am exhausted, still running a fever, but went straight 8 hours at one job, to next for 3 hours, then to an important meeting that got me home at 9:30ish.....BUT VERY GRATEFUL I have these things to tire me out *




It's a song, lady! And hey, I want to be gorgeous too! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-a58RnOc0A


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> It's a song, lady! And hey, I want to be gorgeous too!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-a58RnOc0A



me too! what the fuck?


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> me too! what the fuck?



But you ARE! ( you can confirm this by posting more shirtless pictures) :blush:


----------



## SMA413

Surlysomething said:


> It's a song, lady! And hey, I want to be gorgeous too!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-a58RnOc0A



Well, I wanna be ballsy too!! lol

But I really wanna be a baller.


----------



## Surlysomething

SMA413 said:


> Well, I wanna be ballsy too!! lol
> 
> But I really wanna be a baller.



It's a blessing and a curse.


----------



## escapist

I confess that FFA Girlfriends are more fun that I probably could have ever imagined before I had one. However, I find myself being abusive with my belly though, kinda like Captin Kirk in this video from mad TV.


----------



## Esther

escapist said:


> I confess that FFA Girlfriends are more fun that I probably could have ever imagined before I had one. However, I find myself being abusive with my belly though, kinda like Captin Kirk in this video from mad TV.




Umm.... haha, I don't think any of the gals on here would mind a man doing that to them


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Surlysomething said:


> Originally Posted by WhiteHotRazor
> me too! what the fuck?
> 
> 
> 
> But you ARE! ( you can confirm this by posting more shirtless pictures) :blush:
Click to expand...




Esther said:


> Originally Posted by escapist
> I confess that FFA Girlfriends are more fun that I probably could have ever imagined before I had one. However, I find myself being abusive with my belly though, kinda like Captin Kirk in this video from mad TV.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.... haha, I don't think any of the gals on here would mind a man doing that to them
Click to expand...



*I heartily second BOTH of these!*


----------



## Surlysomething

I really don't understand the hype around wine. It all tastes the same to me.



I don't get it.


----------



## chicken legs

heheh

Abfab....drunk wine tasting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6r_JnGUexsw


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> It's a song, lady! And hey, I want to be gorgeous too!


*
I DUB thee the *GORGEOUS* O surly ONE
*




WhiteHotRazor said:


> me too! what the fuck?



*O whitehotrazor....GORGEOUS+Handsome+100%MAN YOU ARE DUBBED*



SMA413 said:


> Well, I wanna be ballsy too!! lol
> 
> But I really wanna be a baller.



and you o SMA413....a BALLER YOU SHALL BE!!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I just posted my 3101st and when I saw 3100 it looked pretty cool....
dunno why

IC it's almost FRIDAY and after a full day with NOTHING TO DO at my new job...I was beyond tears with everyone working hard around me *


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I really don't understand the hype around wine. It all tastes the same to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it.



Guhh.. I HATE wine. It is an acquired taste I never bothered to acquire.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

IC I haven't posted on the BHM/FFA forum in forever. 

Also....I got to cuddle with a BHM this weekend. Squee!


----------



## topher38

cute_obese_girl said:


> IC I haven't posted on the BHM/FFA forum in forever.
> 
> Also....I got to cuddle with a BHM this weekend. Squee!


IC I wasn't that BHM but would liked to have been


----------



## Uriel

I confess: I love 'Muffin-Top'!






-Uriel


----------



## kittencat

sheeeeeit muffin top is the best part of the muffin!

i confess i got stood up and it hurt my feelings

-Cat


----------



## Esther

Uriel said:


> I confess: I love 'Muffin-Top'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel




My man had the best muffin top ever... alas, DIETS have destroyed it.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm really looking forward to our big work bash today!


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I'm really looking forward to our big work bash today!



LOVE WORK PARTIES.
Are you friends a lot of your co-workers?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> I'm really looking forward to our big work bash today!



Anything good to eat? how about drink?


----------



## Surlysomething

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Anything good to eat? how about drink?




Catered from here :eat2:

Wine from here

plus open bar


----------



## Melian

I confess, I FUCKING HATE UPS. They are the biggest fuck ups and they somehow manage to accumulate more customs charges than any other service.

I go out of my way to never order anything online if they ship via UPS, but sometimes they _surprise _me and use them anyway. UGH. Sooooo...now I can wait forever while they fail to deliver my package 2-3 times before getting it right.

FAIL.


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> LOVE WORK PARTIES.
> Are you friends a lot of your co-workers?




Oh yeah, it's going to be a blast.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> Catered from here :eat2:
> 
> Wine from here
> 
> plus open bar



Eh, who asked you anyway?  

Hope you have a good time Girlie


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC that i had to get blood work this a.m. on an empty stomach...and I had to pee in a cup too, and couldn't : < 

I had to wait for like an hour to get the *URGE*:*eek:


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC that i had to get blood work this a.m. on an empty stomach...and I had to pee in a cup too, and couldn't : <
> 
> I had to wait for like an hour to get the *URGE*:*eek:




That's happened to me before. It was embarrassing yet funny.


----------



## Surlysomething

I slept until 12:30pm today and probably could have slept the whole day away. But I found some energy and am on my 7th load of laundry. Washed, dryed and folded/put away. Yes, I have that much laundry ALL THE TIME.

..when my place is in chaos, i'm in chaos...funny how relaxed I feel all of a sudden


----------



## chicken legs

Melian said:


> I confess, I FUCKING HATE UPS. They are the biggest fuck ups and they somehow manage to accumulate more customs charges than any other service.
> 
> I go out of my way to never order anything online if they ship via UPS, but sometimes they _surprise _me and use them anyway. UGH. Sooooo...now I can wait forever while they fail to deliver my package 2-3 times before getting it right.
> 
> FAIL.



I can jump out of planes and stuff for fun but driving around in a big truck with no door..IDK...lol

Oh and I confess that i have the table manners of Cookie Monster from Sesame Street.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I confess to writing yet another erotic story...this time with a BHM. It's definitely not vanilla....so if erotica isn't your cup of tea, THEN DON'T CLICK THIS LINK!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1131786


----------



## JenFromOC

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I confess to writing yet another erotic story...this time with a BHM. It's definitely not vanilla....so if erotica isn't your cup of tea, THEN DON'T CLICK THIS LINK!
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1131786



I confess that I should not have read that story while at work...damn. All worked up and no place to go. Hehe...great story


----------



## topher38

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I confess to writing yet another erotic story...this time with a BHM. It's definitely not vanilla....so if erotica isn't your cup of tea, THEN DON'T CLICK THIS LINK!
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1131786



IC I like it and want More of it


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I always fall for the wrong woman.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that I should not have read that story while at work...damn. All worked up and no place to go. Hehe...great story





topher38 said:


> IC I like it and want More of it



Thank you very much to both of you 

Topher I do have more stories. Two on the erotica archive board and two on the new additions board aside from this one. They don't have "BHM" stamped all over them though. One doesn't involve a partner, another has a nameless partner. 
Just try to mix it up


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I am procrastinating going to the Hospital for my knee...
A hope of 'It'll sort itself out' vs. a fear that they will tell me that I can't work for X days has me really depressed... Because I know that I should go.
Meanwhile, VICODIN!!!


-Uriel


----------



## howitzerbelly

I love to be naked.. and have my skinny hot girl friend tell me that she loves my big fat belly and thighs... Its hot!!! She is in great shape and fit.. I don't have to worry about her and skinny guys.. its the fat boys she likes LOL.. SO to you skinny girls who like to be surrounded in wonderful fat.. . I salute you..... oh big girls i love you too.... Its just the contrast of me being big.. and her being so small and delicate!!! hot i say:eat2:


----------



## JenFromOC

Uriel said:


> I confess that I am procrastinating going to the Hospital for my knee...
> A hope of 'It'll sort itself out' vs. a fear that they will tell me that I can't work for X days has me really depressed... Because I know that I should go.
> Meanwhile, VICODIN!!!
> 
> 
> -Uriel



I confess...my hips are killing me and I've been trying to hustle a Vicodin all day. Will you share? lol


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I confess today is my birthday and I could care fuckin less.


----------



## HDANGEL15

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess today is my birthday and I could care fuckin less.


*
awwwww ((((WHR)))) big virtual hugs and sloppy kisses :kiss2: BdAY BOY!!!!!*


----------



## Esther

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess today is my birthday and I could care fuckin less.



Happy birthday though, I hope you aren't saying that because something unpleasant happened!


----------



## Esther

I confess, two of my co-workers are super cute BHM types and it makes going to work such a pleasure


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm going to lose my shit on the guy upstairs. The last place I need to feel angry and annoyed is at home and he's coming dangerously close to having me all up in his face.


----------



## Esther

Is he disruptive?


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> Is he disruptive?




VERY. He's lived in the building forever though so I don't think anything I say to the landlords will have much sway. It pisses me off.


----------



## Surlysomething

Woke up in a pretty good mood.


Then started driving. I confess that I dropped MULTIPLE C-bombs before I was even close to work. Fuckers.


----------



## butch

krismiss said:


> Well, we're all here if you wanna talk, butchy
> 
> If you don't feel like sayin' it out in the thread, my PM box is always open.





T-Bear said:


> *nod nod* same here if you ever want to talk



Thanks to all who responded to my confession. I'm a bit embarrassed to say that what I was referring to wasn't something serious. :blush:

Instead, I was itching to confess that I was in the mood for some nasty business with a guy at least 100 pounds heavier than me. It has yet to happen in my life, and I was seriously craving a big guy when I wrote my confession.

Still embarrassed over here.


----------



## Uriel

My PM box lives constantly at between 94-99%, because I am sentimental, and don't want to delete any of the messages from a certain young lady (Ditto for her, at last reference to the situation...).

I suppose I could just Cut/Paste all of our correspondence, but that would be too simple.


-Uriel


----------



## escapist

Uriel said:


> My PM box lives constantly at between 94-99%, because I am sentimental, and don't want to delete any of the messages from a certain young lady (Ditto for her, at last reference to the situation...).
> 
> I suppose I could just Cut/Paste all of our correspondence, but that would be too simple.
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Ummm actually you could use the save function in the drop down box where the delete is, that's what I did  However I will confess that I still have my first few PM's with chicken legs still in my box even after I deleted everything else :blush: :happy:


----------



## escapist

I confess I think Eckhart Tolle is kind of a Nut Job, but man some of his stuff not only makes seance its changed who I am on the inside and how I "don't react" on the inside or outside.

I just found out that one of the main Guru's I've been listening too for um a year and 1/2 was greatly influenced by him so I check out Eckharts stuff. While insightful and meaningful part of me goes "Maybe this guy is just nuts and everybody likes listening to the 'town nut job'." Granted according to Tolle that is just my ego hanging on to its perceptions of self and now allowing such thoughts to just pass and be still. I will say that its been interesting over the past year or more that as I've learned how to just let things pass and not hang onto them and "Live in the Now" as Eckhart says other peoples "Pain Bodies" keep fighting my non-resistance in a futile search to satisfy their need for fuel. They don't seem to understand I have no feelings about it anymore. Even if I do I'm just aware of those feelings and then I let them pass as quickly as they came. They are almost meaningless.

The part of me that has to agree with him is the part that realized that martial training, mediation, and all such things actually put me on this path a long time ago. One of the main reasons I got into martial arts was in order to train you had to be in the "Now". You couldn't think about the argument you had last night or the crap that happened last week or even that day. You had to trust that the people you were training with could let go of their crap too or you risked serious injury. For 2 - 4 hours a day my mind was free and my body was engaged. :bow:


----------



## kinkykitten

I confess I'm lovesick and lonely


----------



## Uriel

kinkykitten said:


> I confess I'm lovesick and lonely



Where's your Viking at?

Here, this might help...



Summon Viking Spell

Level: 7
Components: One FFA, if nude, the Viking gets an additional -6 penalty to his Saving Throw. One Chocolate Cake, if covered in fruit of the Viking's choice, he incurs an additional -4 penalty to his Saving throw to resist.

Casting time: How fast can you bake?

Description: When casting this spell, the Ritual to be performed goes something like this. Strip down nude/into Viking's favorite outfit/a fur cape and winged helmet. Remove cake from Oven, Frost it, adorn with additional fruit or sprinkles. Open door...Vikings have quite a nose for such treasures.
Dance around naked/scantily clad, careful not to flip the cake onto the frozen ground...
Viking should appear within 2-12 Rounds, drooling and crazed with desire.

Oh, he might want some Cake too... 



-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten

Uriel said:


> Where's your Viking at?
> 
> Here, this might help...
> 
> 
> 
> Summon Viking Spell
> 
> Level: 7
> Components: One FFA, if nude, the Viking gets an additional -6 penalty to his Saving Throw. One Chocolate Cake, if covered in fruit of the Viking's choice, he incurs an additional -4 penalty to his Saving throw to resist.
> 
> Casting time: How fast can you bake?
> 
> Description: When casting this spell, the Ritual to be performed goes something like this. Strip down nude/into Viking's favorite outfit/a fur cape and winged helmet. Remove cake from Oven, Frost it, adorn with additional fruit or sprinkles. Open door...Vikings have quite a nose for such treasures.
> Dance around naked/scantily clad, careful not to flip the cake onto the frozen ground...
> Viking should appear within 2-12 Rounds, drooling and crazed with desire.
> 
> Oh, he might want some Cake too...
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel




LOL that was great! Made me smile  hehe. Will have to give it a go 

We came to England 2 weeks ago so I can spend time with my family. He stayed a week but had to go back last Tuesday so I'm a bit lost lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess today is my birthday and I could care fuckin less.



I guess you also don't care that I started you a birthday thread? 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1132918


----------



## chicken legs

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I guess you also don't care that I started you a birthday thread?
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1132918



i am glad you posted that...


----------



## Uriel

kinkykitten said:


> LOL that was great! Made me smile  hehe. Will have to give it a go
> 
> We came to England 2 weeks ago so I can spend time with my family. He stayed a week but had to go back last Tuesday so I'm a bit lost lol.



Well, even though you don't want to be separated, you should have plenty of friends that miss you terribly back home, no?
Get your butt out there and hang with old friends...


Besides, if he has looked in on this thread...maybe YOU will have a cakewaiting when you get home, and a naked Viking.





-Uriel


----------



## SMA413

IC that it's 2 AM, I'm tired and hopped up on caffeine. I need to stay up til 5 at least. This transitioning to a nocturnal state is killer.


I need to keep my eyes open. LOL


----------



## Esther

I confess I wanna cry.
I hate March/April.


----------



## steely

I confess I am having major anger issues about being diabetic


----------



## Surlysomething

steely said:


> I confess I am having major anger issues about being diabetic




I've gone through a lot of denial/anger stages. Right now i'm in the 'half assed give a shit" phase. Some days are better than others.


You're only human, do the best you can.


----------



## Surlysomething

ps: you make me crazy, Elgin


----------



## SamanthaNY

Esther said:


> I confess I wanna cry.
> I hate March/April.



Why? Spring is usually one of the more popular seasons.


----------



## Esther

SamanthaNY said:


> Why? Spring is usually one of the more popular seasons.



Spring means exams, essays, presentations, and usually a couple thousand dollars in leftover tuition for me! :doh:

I hate it.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Esther said:


> Spring means exams, essays, presentations, and usually a couple thousand dollars in leftover tuition for me! :doh:
> 
> I hate it.



Well dang... I don't blame you! 

Hope it goes fast and stress-free for you.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess due to my legal battle with an ex...I AM IN A VERY FOUL MOOD, and guess what ...this is one of my outlets.

The good thing is ..my lawyer is a really Hot BHM....and i SWEAR i picked him based on his creditials...way back in NOVEMBER...***smiles innocently***


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> I confess due to my legal battle with an ex...I AM IN A VERY FOUL MOOD, and guess what ...this is one of my outlets.
> 
> The good thing is ..my lawyer is a really Hot BHM....and i SWEAR i picked him based on his creditials...way back in NOVEMBER...***smiles innocently***



Ok so uh, I confess she caught me checking out his style. Come on most lawyers kinda suck, are stuffy and uptight. This guy was pretty cool with cool shades and all. I loved that he had a COUCH in front of his desk rather than some crappy little chairs! I give her props for choices in lawyers.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm too trusting.


----------



## Uriel

I'm sometimes too explosive...


----------



## 99Haints

I confess to being a lousy derelict poster. I'll try to jump back in here soon.


----------



## 99Haints

I confess to being a lousy derelict poster. I'll try to jump back in here soon.


----------



## JenFromOC

I confess that someone gave me a thumbs up yesterday...and I really wanted to snap their thumb off. Whew...got that off my chest. LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am on day # 9 of new job...and BORED TO TEARS...they so needed to hire me a year and a half ago...but somehow I have literally nothing constructive to do..so here I find myself past lunch hour POSTING ON DIMS?

big brother are you watching?*


----------



## butch

I still have a lot of regret that I missed the st. pat's day FFA gathering in my neck of the woods.


----------



## LoveBHMS

butch said:


> I still have a lot of regret that I missed the st. pat's day FFA gathering in my neck of the woods.



So do we.


----------



## butch

LoveBHMS said:


> So do we.



Aw, thanks! Next time, I won't drink too much in VA when I need to drive to MD for more drinkies.


----------



## Melian

LoveBHMS said:


> So do we.



SECONDED. I was REEEEEEALLY looking forward to hanging out with you!

But it's cool - I might come back, eventually.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Melian said:


> SECONDED. I was REEEEEEALLY looking forward to hanging out with you!
> 
> But it's cool - I might come back, eventually.



#1 on FFA Pervest 2009 Part Deux Agenda---Trip to liquor store to oggle cashier. Bring cameras.


----------



## Melian

LoveBHMS said:


> #1 on FFA Pervest 2009 Part Deux Agenda---Trip to liquor store to oggle cashier. Bring cameras.



I wouldn't be able to keep a straight face, you know. I'd walk in, practically run over to him and say, "hi remember me??? My friends and I want to bang you. Sound good?"


----------



## Surlysomething

You heard me.


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> You heard me.



I confess, I lol'd


----------



## chicken legs

I confess rubbing, kneading and caressing the juicy parts of others relaxes me:happy:


----------



## LoveBHMS

Melian said:


> I wouldn't be able to keep a straight face, you know. I'd walk in, practically run over to him and say, "hi remember me??? My friends and I want to bang you. Sound good?"



Yeah, we'll be like "Hi! Grab a couple of bottles of Smirnoff and point us to the nearest stockroom with a lock."

Yummmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess as much as i love giving belly rubs and body massages...i also love to lay on my stomach and be rubbed by a big belly or lay on my back and be pinned down by his juicyness.


----------



## Esther

I confess, I actually hate a puppy.
She ate a $125 book which I was not finished with, and will never own again.
(Not to mention several good science fiction novels I hadn't finished, either.)


----------



## escapist

Esther said:


> I confess, I actually hate a puppy.
> She ate a $125 book which I was not finished with, and will never own again.
> (Not to mention several good science fiction novels I hadn't finished, either.)



At least your puppy has good taste :eat2: Mmmmm Sci-Fi :eat1:


----------



## Esther

escapist said:


> At least your puppy has good taste :eat2: Mmmmm Sci-Fi :eat1:



Haha. Well, true.
The one she ate had a BHM in it, and, I suspect an FFA as well :doh:
Guess I'll have to replace it to find out if anything steamy happens.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC it is week #3 in my NEW JOB, and this office is insanely DYSFUNCTIONAL (or rather my dept is)

I am not skilled at office politics, having worked in a family biz my entire life, and am not hip on the GAMES PEOPLE PLAY

I am fortunate, my besty got me the job and she is right down the hall....but my boss communicates ONLY by email, and that is her managerial style of 8 people 

My mentor rocks, but I don't know if I can trust her or not, she tells me all the games she plays with people to EF with em..but she is an amazing teacher *


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> Haha. Well, true.
> The one she ate had a BHM in it, and, I suspect an FFA as well :doh:
> Guess I'll have to replace it to find out if anything steamy happens.



What book was that???? *pen poised, ready to go place a hold at the library*


----------



## stardust77722

hi all i'am new here and decided no better way to make a seen then make a confession and that is I have a crush on someone on this site. 
little hint on who WS


----------



## Tad

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC it is week #3 in my NEW JOB, and this office is insanely DYSFUNCTIONAL (or rather my dept is)
> 
> I am not skilled at office politics, having worked in a family biz my entire life, and am not hip on the GAMES PEOPLE PLAY
> 
> I am fortunate, my besty got me the job and she is right down the hall....but my boss communicates ONLY by email, and that is her managerial style of 8 people
> 
> My mentor rocks, but I don't know if I can trust her or not, she tells me all the games she plays with people to EF with em..but she is an amazing teacher *



You are probably all over this, but when in doubt.....go out of your way to befriend the administrative staff. The receptionist, the admin assistants to the executives (if they slum amongst the mortals), the people in the mail room if your office is that big. One reason is just because a lot of people treat them like crud, and it is nice to be nice, and most of them really are nice people who are a joy to get to know. But the secondary benefit is that they generally know everything that is going on, who is doing what to whom, when re-organizations are happening, and all the other hot gossip. Show that you have their back, and there is a good chance that they'll have yours....which should help protect you from a lot of stuff.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

My sister got in a bad car wreck on Sat and I'm very distraught over it.


----------



## StarScream!

WhiteHotRazor said:


> My sister got in a bad car wreck on Sat and I'm very distraught over it.



That sucks! Hang in there, I hope she is alright.


----------



## StarScream!

I was supposed to have oral surgery to remove some teeth taken out today, but instead I woke up with strep throat.

I'm so afraid of surgery that I'm almost glad I to have strep, lol.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

StarScream! said:


> That sucks! Hang in there, I hope she is alright.



Thanks brotha,she's ok like in the "she'll live" kinda way. 
3 broken ribs,broken leg and broken nose. Plus she's all bruised up and looks like a zombie.


----------



## Zandoz

We've got a road trip Saturday for my mom's birthday. Although for most of my life driving was my favorite thing in the world, I now dread the thought of 8+ hours shoehorned behind the wheel.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that i'm completely in love with a co-worker's '69 cherry red convertible Chevy Impala. :wubu:


----------



## Lavasse

I confess I'm sick of being lonely.


----------



## HDANGEL15

edx said:


> You are probably all over this, but when in doubt.....go out of your way to befriend the administrative staff. The receptionist, the admin assistants to the executives (if they slum amongst the mortals), the people in the mail room if your office is that big. One reason is just because a lot of people treat them like crud, and it is nice to be nice, and most of them really are nice people who are a joy to get to know. But the secondary benefit is that they generally know everything that is going on, who is doing what to whom, when re-organizations are happening, and all the other hot gossip. Show that you have their back, and there is a good chance that they'll have yours....which should help protect you from a lot of stuff.



*(((EDx))) thanks for your feedback, but I currently share my office with all of the DYSFUNCTIONAL admin assts....until we move in a month or 2...they all whine and talk negatively ALL DAY LONG and gossip about the move and I am 200% treating them kindly, respectfully and commenting positively whenever I can without gushing...this is a brand new job for me, and one I am very excited about, but one of my co-workers confided in me that the minute he has another job, he is gone, tired of bein underpaid and overworked, he is a total BUFFOON and toots his own horn far too much and is thought of to be an IDIOT in the office, he referred to our boss that communicates only by email as HITLER......O BROTHER...I don't want to be in a negative place...so gonna keep smiling, being kind and waiting for change*


----------



## HDANGEL15

WhiteHotRazor said:


> My sister got in a bad car wreck on Sat and I'm very distraught over it.


*
WHITE HOTTIERAZOR hope she heals quickly and am grateful she is with us still !!! one day at a time she will IMPROVE!!!*



StarScream! said:


> I was supposed to have oral surgery to remove some teeth taken out today, but instead I woke up with strep throat.
> 
> I'm so afraid of surgery that I'm almost glad I to have strep, lol.



*SS hope you FEEL BETTER soon!!!!
*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am totally craving some cinnamon BEN N JERRYS ice cream after having a conversation about it with a certain handsome BHM from here on im yesterday*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

stardust77722 said:


> hi all i'am new here and decided no better way to make a seen then make a confession and that is I have a crush on someone on this site.
> little hint on who WS



Aha! I knew it! Those are my brother's initials! 
But he's not on this site so it isn't him. False alarm.


----------



## stardust77722

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Aha! I knew it! Those are my brother's initials!
> But he's not on this site so it isn't him. False alarm.



no sadly i dont think he's your brother


----------



## chicken legs

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Thanks brotha,she's ok like in the "she'll live" kinda way.
> 3 broken ribs,broken leg and broken nose. Plus she's all bruised up and looks like a zombie.



Holy cow...maybe she is eligble for home assistance via her health insurance..at least for a while.

My Brother had knee surgery and has been hanging at his girlfriends house 24/7 for all the good tlc..


----------



## iheartsquishys

I confess I'm totally falling in love with the guy from the date I was talking about in post 357 of this thread.


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I think I'm going to be on here a whole lot less in a very short while, but you folks are a really awesome group of people, so it makes me a bit sad.


----------



## oranges

I confess that I think spelling things with z's is really cool.


----------



## Melian

Uriel said:


> I confess that I think I'm going to be on here a whole lot less in a very short while, but you folks are a really awesome group of people, so it makes me a bit sad.



Where are you going?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Uriel said:


> I confess that I think I'm going to be on here a whole lot less in a very short while, but you folks are a really awesome group of people, so it makes me a bit sad.





Melian said:


> Where are you going?



*Yeah! What Mel what said. 

Who else is going to freak us out with mutant creepy-crawlies?*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC when I wake up too much at nite, and can't sleep i feel like *


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

My life is in shambles lately and I'm actually not happy to be home alone the rest of the month...

I cried more when my dog almost died than when my grandmother actually did. (I did mourn though )


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel very deserving of my time off. TEN DAYS IN A ROW. Fuck you alarm clock. 


And I kicked SERIOUS work ass today even though most people probably slacked a lot because of the long weekend.

*
I confess, that today (and since Jan 1), I rocked the shit out of my job.* :bow:


----------



## Esther

Hahaha. Way to go Surly!
Kickin the alarm clock to the curb is probably the best feeling in the world.


----------



## Melian

IC that what I used to feel was only a "preference" for fat men has slowly evolved into a full on fetish. 

It's kind of freaking me out, because sometimes these thoughts are overpowering; they also frequently distract me at work. I don't want to constantly bother my man with my little fantasies and I really don't want to scream out FFA "stuff" while we're having sex (because he'd probably get turned off), so I come here to perv over pictures and purge my thoughts. The problem is that this makes me seem overly sexual and a bit disgusting :doh:

Also, I would never ask my man to gain weight for me, but lately I have been having rape-fantasy dreams about waaay fatter men than him....

*falls asleep on psychiatrist's couch*


----------



## JenFromOC

Melian said:


> IC that what I used to feel was only a "preference" for fat men has slowly evolved into a full on fetish.
> 
> It's kind of freaking me out, because sometimes these thoughts are overpowering; they also frequently distract me at work. I don't want to constantly bother my man with my little fantasies and I really don't want to scream out FFA "stuff" while we're having sex (because he'd probably get turned off), so I come here to perv over pictures and purge my thoughts. The problem is that this makes me seem overly sexual and a bit disgusting :doh:
> 
> Also, I would never ask my man to gain weight for me, but lately I have been having rape-fantasy dreams about waaay fatter men than him....
> 
> *falls asleep on psychiatrist's couch*




Holy shit...I started reading this post and thought I wrote it...either I am evolving as an FFA OR it's these damn pregnancy hormones. *sigh*


----------



## Tanuki

I Confess... I'm no longer single o.o!


----------



## user 23567

Melian said:


> IC that what I used to feel was only a "preference" for fat men has slowly evolved into a full on fetish.
> 
> It's kind of freaking me out, because sometimes these thoughts are overpowering; they also frequently distract me at work. I don't want to constantly bother my man with my little fantasies and I really don't want to scream out FFA "stuff" while we're having sex (because he'd probably get turned off), so I come here to perv over pictures and purge my thoughts. The problem is that this makes me seem overly sexual and a bit disgusting :doh:
> 
> Also, I would never ask my man to gain weight for me, but lately I have been having rape-fantasy dreams about waaay fatter men than him....
> 
> *falls asleep on psychiatrist's couch*




Melian is by far my biggest engaged-lives in another country-doubt we'll ever meet in real life crush :wubu:

sssshhhhhh! don't tell Dr. P


----------



## Melian

grady said:


> Melian is by far my biggest engaged-lives in another country-doubt we'll ever meet in real life crush :wubu:
> 
> sssshhhhhh! don't tell Dr. P



Dr P and I are 2/3 of an FFA team, you know


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

grady said:


> Melian is by far my biggest engaged-lives in another country-doubt we'll ever meet in real life crush :wubu:
> 
> sssshhhhhh! don't tell Dr. P





Melian said:


> Dr P and I are 2/3 of an FFA team, you know



Will you two just get a room.....and then invite me over.:blush:


----------



## user 23567

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Will you two just get a room.....and then invite me over.:blush:



I should have know you were lurking nearby :happy: aliens are very sneaky like that. 

Melian, who's the third member of the FFA Team?


----------



## user 23567

Why can't I rep you Dr. P


----------



## Melian

grady said:


> Melian, who's the third member of the FFA Team?



The sultry and sexy LoveBHMS, of course.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> I Confess... I'm no longer single o.o!


 
*:wubu::wubu:GO T-Bear! That's awesome!:wubu::wubu: *​


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

grady said:


> Why can't I rep you Dr. P



Your earth leaders are obviously out to get me. Or maybe my space phaser is messing with the rep system. It's been acting up lately.


----------



## StarScream!

I confess that I'm extremely lonely right now  I guess drinking can do that to you. *sigh*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i went out with one of my bestfriends last nite to say my brother play in 2 differnt bands, and I had an insanely GOOD TIME, never stopped dancing from 10:15-1:45....*


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I confess I should be in church right now with my family, but I have had such a bad year already I don't see the point in doing anything.


----------



## Melian

StarScream! said:


> I confess that I'm extremely lonely right now  I guess drinking can do that to you. *sigh*



*hug*

You know, I am occasionally free for chat on myspace.....

Just sayin.


----------



## Uriel

T-Bear said:


> I Confess... I'm no longer single o.o!



Awesome!

I remember that we were chatting about this, and you had your fingers crossed (I had mine crossed for you too,just in case).
Glad to hear that some good news has come your way.


----------



## Rowan

I confess that im thankful i have an appointment with my psychiatrist on friday....I definitely need the release of talking to someone. *sigh*


----------



## Melian

Ok....on the theme of my last confession:

IC that tonight, while I am dragged to an Easter dinner at his non-english-speaking parents' house (and we are atheists...), I am going to get overly aroused from watching my man eat. I am also going to massage his belly discretely under the table, whisper some disgusting things to him (in english, ha!), and convince him to fuck me in his childhood bedroom when everyone else is relaxing after dinner. If our 10 yr old nephew walks in while we're doing it, I'm not going to stop either 

WTF is wrong with me


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Melian said:


> Ok....on the theme of my last confession:
> 
> IC that tonight, while I am dragged to an Easter dinner at his non-english-speaking parents' house (and we are atheists...), I am going to get overly aroused from watching my man eat. I am also going to massage his belly discretely under the table, whisper some disgusting things to him (in english, ha!), and convince him to fuck me in his childhood bedroom when everyone else is relaxing after dinner. If our 10 yr old nephew walks in while we're doing it, I'm not going to stop either
> 
> WTF is wrong with me



You are both blasphemous and filthy....and you know coming from me that's meant as a sincere compliment.:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> Ok....on the theme of my last confession:
> ..snip...
> WTF is wrong with me





Dr. P Marshall said:


> You are both blasphemous and filthy....and you know coming from me that's meant as a sincere compliment.:wubu:



*Yeah what she said! There's not a thing wrong with you - sounds like a fun evening to me personally!*


----------



## soleil3313

IC that I ate so much today that my stomach hurts. owwwwwww :eat1:


----------



## Rolf

I confess I found the perfect way to have prime rib is to do a rock salt rubbing. So good...

Now if I had a FFA to go with it... <sigh>


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> I confess I should be in church right now with my family, but I have had such a bad year already I don't see the point in doing anything.



I prayed to the baby Jesus for you..


----------



## chicken legs

I am totally craving a slice of deep fried gold:eat2:


----------



## escapist

I confess I want to be really bad today and start out with All you can eat Pancakes, then go to Sweat Tomato's for lunch, and then Tony Roma's all you can eat ribs for dinner.....I'm feeling like a total PIG OUT day is needed.


----------



## Uriel

Melian said:


> WTF is wrong with me



Nothing at all...
Of course, my opinion may be a bit skewed,as you know, hehehe.


----------



## Hole

I confess that the thread about going down on a girl cracks me up. I visit the thread just for the laughs.:happy:


Cock cheese , ball musk and stinky pussy...:wubu:


----------



## escapist

Hole said:


> I confess that the thread about going down on a girl cracks me up. I visit the thread just for the laughs.:happy:
> 
> 
> Cock cheese , ball musk and stinky pussy...:wubu:



Wait! Where is this thread?


----------



## Uriel

escapist said:


> Wait! Where is this thread?



It's over in the Fat Sexuality section. Some fucktards opened up a can of worms by talking about smelly vaginas, and how they never go down on girls.

Oh, and evidently, I am the only person in the World who has ever eaten pussy without a dental dam. Because when some hot girl corners you, and wants to fuck, you should make sure you see her doctor's note, and have a trusty dental dam handy. Sheesh... (Repeated for anyone who feels like making a comment, who may not have read the other thread) And no, I don't have any nasty STDs.


In lighter news: I confess that Saturday was a very good night for me.


----------



## Esther

Haha. Christ almighty. I could never date such a prude.
All I can say is that if I'm goin' down, my man had better damn well return the favour or MY favours stop too.


----------



## Uriel

Esther said:


> Haha. Christ almighty. I could never date such a prude.
> All I can say is that if I'm goin' down, my man had better damn well return the favour or MY favours stop too.



I don't understand that mindset. Also, the I will if you will, I won't if you don't stance...never been necessary with me. I LOVE going down on a woman, my favorite thing, really. Closest a man ever gets to the Divine, and you can quote me on that.


----------



## TraciJo67

Uriel said:


> It's over in the Fat Sexuality section. Some *fucktards* opened up a can of worms by talking about smelly vaginas, and how they never go down on girls.
> 
> Oh, and evidently, I am the only person in the World who has ever eaten pussy without a dental dam. Because when some hot girl corners you, and wants to fuck, you should make sure you see her doctor's note, and have a trusty dental dam handy. Sheesh... (Repeated for anyone who feels like making a comment, who may not have read the other thread) And no, I don't have any nasty STDs.
> 
> 
> In lighter news: I confess that Saturday was a very good night for me.



  

I think those who have issued the fucktarded statements are probably wishing right now that they could backtrack. 

Coz they've just severely limited their own dating pool, at least when it comes to this neck o' the woods. 

Uriel, on the other hand ... as someone far wittier than I already observed ... that loud rustling sound you're hearing? Loads of panties being dropped (all y'all, a bunch a who-ares, I tells ya ).


----------



## Rolf

Jane Curtin: Earlier this October, Congress extended the period for ratification of the Equal Rights Amendment. Yet, since then not one additional state legislature has ratified this most basic affirmation of human rights. It is time we women took action. As a spokesperson for Weekend Update, I am therefore calling on the women of America to place a moratorium on the act of performing oral sex on any male ... until the ERA is the law. ... Now, this may seem a little harsh [scattered applause] but I feel it is the only alternative that we have. ... I don't know--

Bill Murray: [unhappy and increasingly nervous] Wait - just a minute, here. ... [applause] Jane, I am for ERA as much as you or anybody else but I don't see why I should suffer ... as a result-- because some state legislators in Illinois refuse to back it! I mean, their wives are probably anti-ERA anyway. I mean, wh- what difference is it gonna make?

Jane Curtin: We-e-ell, Bill, maybe this method will make men like you put a little pressure on these state legislators.

Bill Murray: [desperate] Well, Jane, some people react negatively to too much pressure. This could hurt ERA. ... We'd hate to hurt ERA now.

Jane Curtin: [amused] I doubt it, Bill. I think you're just reacting out of self-interest. ...

Bill Murray: [taking a different approach] Well, okay, Jane. But remember that oral sex is a sword that cuts both ways. No oral sex -- you know what I'm saying? [Jane suddenly looks worried] ... I'm talking about a moratorium on guys performing oral sex on girls.

Jane Curtin: [instant conversion] Uh, maybe you're right, Bill, uh-- ... Forget what I said. ...

Bill Murray: [smugly] Okay. That's better, Jane. ...


----------



## Esther

I've never really had to enforce that "it's gonna stop if you stop" ultimatum either, to be honest. Usually the good times flow pretty easily.
I hate prudes.



Uriel said:


> I don't understand that mindset. Also, the I will if you will, I won't if you don't stance...never been necessary with me. I LOVE going down on a woman, my favorite thing, really. Closest a man ever gets to the Divine, and you can quote me on that.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am bummed out that my boss is returning tomorrow, it's been a little less drama and bitching with her out for 6 working days *

*IC I loved that new show *PARKS + RECREATION* right after *THE OFFICE* fkn hysterical*


----------



## JenFromOC

I confess that today I realized that this is as good as it's gonna get...and it isn't very good. *sigh*


----------



## HDANGEL15

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that today I realized that this is as good as it's gonna get...and it isn't very good. *sigh*


*
HEY (((JFOC))) no idea what is going on in your life, but I suspect, that this too shall pass......hang in there..... *


----------



## extra_fat_guy

chicken legs said:


> I prayed to the baby Jesus for you..



Thank you! That was really sweet of you!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that today I realized that this is as good as it's gonna get...and it isn't very good. *sigh*



We both need to do something to cheer ourselves up. I plan on eating a lot like usual. I hope things get better in your life. :kiss2:


----------



## StarScream!

StarScream! said:


> I confess that I'm extremely lonely right now  I guess drinking can do that to you. *sigh*



I confess that I was so drunk that I don't remember posting on Saturday night. Haha.

Oh yeah, I also confess that I had to go to the dentist today, and I was scared and kinda acted like a cry baby. It ended up not hurting too much though. I'm a wuss when it comes to teeth or ear pain.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

StarScream! said:


> I confess that I was so drunk that I don't remember posting on Saturday night. Haha.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also confess that I had to go to the dentist today, and I was scared and kinda acted like a cry baby. It ended up not hurting too much though. I'm a wuss when it comes to teeth or ear pain.




Glad the dentist went well 

I confess....highschool needs to end and I'm so pissed spring break is over. Oh and I also confess my boss hired a stripper. She litterally hired a stripper.....I think I'll be needing purell and lots of it....lol


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Oh....also confess I'm terrified for my doctors appt. today. NinjaGlutton, you know.... but also because my lungs have been going to crap again and I dont want to end up back in the hospital.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

I also confess I think Zach, NinjaGlutton is possibly the most sincere and amazing person in the entire world.:happy:


----------



## Melian

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> I also confess I think Zach, NinjaGlutton is possibly the most sincere and amazing person in the entire world.:happy:



IC that if you start polluting the board with more of that obsessive, lovey crap about another person-you-haven't-met from Dims, I'm going to scream.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> IC that if you start polluting the board with more of that obsessive, lovey crap about another person-you-haven't-met from Dims, I'm going to scream.



*What the smart FA known as MELIAN said x 10 

IC that I got to a 7am drs appointment, to find out that it was scheduled for 7PM!!!!!! What a dork...went on an exciting shopping spree at CVS (drug store)
and still got to work 45 minutes early!*


----------



## Tad

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> IC that I got to a 7am drs appointment, to find out that it was scheduled for 7PM!!!!!! What a dork...went on an exciting shopping spree at CVS (drug store)
> and still got to work 45 minutes early!*



*L* well, at least it wasn't the other way around!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Melian said:


> IC that if you start polluting the board with more of that obsessive, lovey crap about another person-you-haven't-met from Dims, I'm going to scream.



Oh Melian, since I've met you....is it OK for me to pollute the board with lovey crap about you?:wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Takes a deep breath:

IC that Melian is simply, the sweetest, bootifullest - charmingist dimmer-I-have-never-metest EH-VAH! I am your greatest fan - we must meet soon! You are so smart! Your style and wit have no bounds! I just know you and I will be such great friends! Tell me what hair style are you wearing today so we can match! 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

P. Marshall? Did ya hear that? (insert Muttley snicker here)


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

OneWickedAngel said:


> Takes a deep breath:
> 
> IC that Melian is simply, the sweetest, bootifullest - charmingist dimmer-I-have-never-metest EH-VAH! I am your greatest fan - we must meet soon! You are so smart! Your style and wit have no bounds! I just know you and I will be such great friends! Tell me what hair style are you wearing today so we can match!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> P. Marshall? Did ya hear that? (insert Muttley snicker here)


IC having to wait so long before I can rep people again is really, really getting on my nerves. 

I also confess that I know that one wicked angel and I could have the BEST time being blasphemous and filthy together. I just know it!!!!!:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Melian

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Oh Melian, since I've met you....is it OK for me to pollute the board with lovey crap about you?:wubu:



It's not acceptable from anyone. You can e-mail your worship directly to me 



OneWickedAngel said:


> Takes a deep breath:
> 
> IC that Melian is simply, the sweetest, bootifullest - charmingist dimmer-I-have-never-metest EH-VAH! I am your greatest fan - we must meet soon! You are so smart! Your style and wit have no bounds! I just know you and I will be such great friends! Tell me what hair style are you wearing today so we can match!



I wish I had the opportunity to invite you out here say...one year ago. Toronto was infinitely more fun at that time. However, the invite still stands (and I think we should adopt a "latex-superheroes" theme, to the tune of the Watchmen)!


----------



## Hole

I confess I'm sick to death of my father's controling behaviour. He cannot expect me practice his culture and his beliefs as a 21 year old!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Dr. P Marshall said:


> IC having to wait so long before I can rep people again is really, really getting on my nerves.
> 
> I also confess that I know that one wicked angel and I could have the BEST time being blasphemous and filthy together. I just know it!!!!!:wubu::wubu:



*Yeah bay-beeee!*



Melian said:


> ...snip...
> I wish I had the opportunity to invite you out here say...one year ago. Toronto was infinitely more fun at that time. However, the invite still stands (and I think we should adopt a "latex-superheroes" theme, to the tune of the Watchmen)!



*Whoo-hoo! Fully Crushable and the Wannabe Crusher at your service! 
Are you sure it's safe to import such angelic wickedness across country lines?
*


----------



## Esther

StarScream! said:


> I confess that I was so drunk that I don't remember posting on Saturday night. Haha.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also confess that I had to go to the dentist today, and I was scared and kinda acted like a cry baby. It ended up not hurting too much though. I'm a wuss when it comes to teeth or ear pain.



Dude... I think everyone has the right to act like a crybaby at the dentist. It always sucks!!


----------



## Tad

Hole said:


> I confess I'm sick to death of my father's controling behaviour. He cannot expect me practice his culture and his beliefs as a 21 year old!



Well, he is free to expect it.....but it is downright silly of him to do so. Pretty much no surer, more time tested, way to push a young adult away than to demand that they follow your parental desires.

Sorry that you are dealing with all of that


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> I wish I had the opportunity to invite you out here say...one year ago. Toronto was infinitely more fun at that time.



What has happened to Toronto in the interim?


----------



## mrfantasy90

Esther said:


> Haha. Christ almighty. I could never date such a prude.
> All I can say is that if I'm goin' down, my man had better damn well return the favour or MY favours stop too.



Girl, no guy in the world would not return the favor on you :smitten:

Geesh Id be eatin you like I eat pizza!! Hours and hours at a time 


Geeze I hope that wasnt too lewd...:blush:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

Melian said:


> IC that if you start polluting the board with more of that obsessive, lovey crap about another person-you-haven't-met from Dims, I'm going to scream.



look the other thing was stupid and I realize that....and Zach is a friend. sorry if I annoy you but wtv...he's a friend and was feeling down or wtv...so sorry for wanting to cheer someone up. I have nothing against you or anyone here. but if anyone wants to be immature about something that happend like 2 or 3 months ago be my guest. Yeah I was stupid then....we all have moments when we dont think clearly.


----------



## TraciJo67

mrfantasy90 said:


> Girl, no guy in the world would not return the favor on you :smitten:
> 
> Geesh Id be eatin you like I eat pizza!! Hours and hours at a time
> 
> 
> Geeze I hope that wasnt too lewd...:blush:



Yeah, actually, it was <cringe>


----------



## mossystate

That sounds like a good idea for a thread.

" I would be eatin you like I eat........ "



Traci, just thinking how these things could be contained. No need to thank me!


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I feel almost guilty in how free and clear I am in pretty much all aspects of my life. Taxes done, medical bills accounted for, I'm working when so many less fortunate folks aren't. Once I get this knee brace off, I may take up salsa dancing...  OK that would just be for the ladies, but still...


----------



## TraciJo67

mossystate said:


> That sounds like a good idea for a thread.
> 
> " I would be eatin you like I eat........ "
> 
> 
> 
> Traci, just thinking how these things could be contained. No need to thank me!



Now THAT is a thread idea that I could get behind. You just may have something at that, Mossything.

Dude, I would be eating you just like I eat a bratwurst -- skinned, then grilled until burnt to a shrivelled, crunchy crisp.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Melian said:


> IC that if you start polluting the board with more of that obsessive, lovey crap about another person-you-haven't-met from Dims, I'm going to scream.



Hey hey, I just want you to not include me in this bubble. I've barely been around and I am so not inviting that type of thing.

EDIT: And stop using my real name, for serious.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> EDIT: And stop using my real name, for serious.



She's not the one using your real name, for serious.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> She's not the one using your real name, for serious.



Haha that wasn't meant for Melian. I just meant it as a general point of discussion. Although I did title a thread way back with it. I guess it's inconsequential.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> Haha that wasn't meant for Melian. I just meant it as a general point of discussion. Although I did title a thread way back with it. I guess it's inconsequential.




Well, you had her quoted. Just thought I would mention it because Melian hardly comes off as someone that would cross boundaries like that.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> Well, you had her quoted. Just thought I would mention it because Melian hardly comes off as someone that would cross boundaries like that.



She knows I didn't mean her. I would edit it, but it's too late, so it's no biggie.


----------



## Surlysomething

I can waste a whole day of vacation DOING NOTHING. (and love it)


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> I can waste a whole day of vacation DOING NOTHING. (and love it)



You're lucky. I have a massive film history research paper to concoct


----------



## Surlysomething

Ninja Glutton said:


> You're lucky. I have a massive film history research paper to concoct




Not so much lucky, i'm using most of the 46 hours of OT i've racked up the last few months. :bow:

Good luck on your paper!


----------



## Uriel

I confess that when I order from la Carreta, the only delivery Mexican place that I know of, I accidentally over-order, just so I can say to the two old fart cats that I have 'Wow, who ever is going to eat this extra side order of grilled chicken? Man, I wonder...' as they spin circles in kitty-happiness and bliss.


----------



## kittencat

I confess that i am looking forward to friday night and that Hubba Hubba will be pure awesomeness.Also i confess being single is getting to me ..and i need to be around some testosterone.:blush:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I confess that I have been a paper writing machine this evening... I whipped out a 20 page research paper like it was nothing! 

And I am sooo looking forward to the weekend so I can finally enjoy myself again because I'll be on auto-pilot for the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Uriel

kittencat said:


> I confess that i am looking forward to friday night and that Hubba Hubba will be pure awesomeness.Also i confess being single is getting to me ..and i need to be around some testosterone.:blush:



That shouldn't be a problem...plenty of men at HHR, as you well know. 

Unfortunately for you, your fave security guard...what was his name, Gunther? isn't with us anymore, most of the security guards are taken (Even if they are flirty), and I am the only single bartender, so it's the customers for you! Ha...
Some of them are nice fellows, I suppose...
Are you bringing Mikey to C-Block you? Hehe, if not, you can entertain yourself by C-Blocking me...


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Well, you had her quoted. Just thought I would mention it because Melian hardly comes off as someone that would cross boundaries like that.



Thank you :blush:
I may have used it before, but like he said, he DID do it first. Haha.



Ninja Glutton said:


> She knows I didn't mean her. I would edit it, but it's too late, so it's no biggie.



PM'd. I'm sorry that the post was rather cunty, but I considered you as more of an unwilling target. All is well


----------



## Esther

TraciJo67 said:


> Now THAT is a thread idea that I could get behind. You just may have something at that, Mossything.
> 
> Dude, I would be eating you just like I eat a bratwurst -- skinned, then grilled until burnt to a shrivelled, crunchy crisp.



Hahaha... outrageous!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I confess that I had a wet left foot all fuggin' day today which made me hate the world. Now, however, my foot is dry and warm.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dr. P Marshall said:


> IC having to wait so long before I can rep people again is really, really getting on my nerves.
> 
> I also confess that I know that one wicked angel and I could have the BEST time being blasphemous and filthy together. I just know it!!!!!:wubu::wubu:



You back it off right now, Missy!!!!!!

If anyone is going to do any e-obsessing round here then it's me over OWA :wubu:



TraciJo67 said:


> Now THAT is a thread idea that I could get behind. You just may have something at that, Mossything.
> 
> Dude, I would be eating you just like I eat a bratwurst -- skinned, then grilled until burnt to a shriveled, crunchy crisp.



Great....now I'm turned on again. :doh: :blush:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You back it off right now, Missy!!!!!!
> 
> If anyone is going to do any e-obsessing round here then it's me over OWA :wubu:



Sorry, I forgot my place oh mistress of misbehavior.:blush: It won't happen again. Unless you're going to spank me, in which case I will do it again.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that my road trip to the States today was mainly to search for Hershey's Coconut Cream Kisses. But I didn't find any.  I did however find Cookies & Cream Hershey Kisses which i've never had before. :eat2:

Best part of the trip? VERY cute and chatty Canadian customs officer. DAMN, it was good to be home. :blush:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that my road trip to the States today was mainly to search for Hershey's Coconut Cream Kisses. But I didn't find any.  I did however find Cookies & Cream Hershey Kisses which i've never had before. :eat2:
> 
> Best part of the trip? VERY cute and chatty Canadian customs officer. DAMN, it was good to be home. :blush:



Hershey is in PA. If you hit up Hershey Park, go on the Chocolate World ride.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I have been listening to the music of Dima Bilan "the Russian Justin Timberlake"........again. What is wrong with me? I know I am better than this!


----------



## KFD

At this point, I feel that I am just not going to find anything. Maybe i am saying this in an inverse type of wishful thinking. Maybe it is that I am not in that point in my life yet when having someone to be passionate about isn't possible. Whatever the case is, I am convinced that the girl that has an inherent sense of femininity and wit that can keep up with me doesn't exist. Until then, I resort to my big red splashy typeface replies here on Dims...Arrgh...

KDF


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

IC that I'm losing weight.


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> Thank you! That was really sweet of you!




LOL....

I confess i watched this movie waaay to much
:happy:

Talladega Nights - Prayer to Baby Jesus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A0-u85aAYg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that my road trip to the States today was mainly to search for Hershey's Coconut Cream Kisses. But I didn't find any.  I did however find Cookies & Cream Hershey Kisses which i've never had before. :eat2:



*((SURLY))) I live in the states and ever since I saw the post in the foodie board about the DAMN COCONUT CREAM KISSES, I have been hitting up every store I can find, including the Hershey web site, NO LUCK for this girl on the east coast either.......

IC They are proposing a BIGGEST LOSER campaign at my new job, and I am really excited, I want to join in and hopefully MEET any / all BHM that join in..and get to know em!!!!.I have not moved to the new office where HOPEFULLY THEY ARE...so excited for that part too!!!! *


----------



## Surlysomething

Being blown off hurts my feelings more than I care to admit.


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I'm pretty happy to get to meet a bunch of Dimmers tomorrow night, when they visit my Club. Oh, and... Hubba Hubba Revue is loads of Burlesque hotties... Who doesn't love that!?! My favorite dancer Myspaced me yesterday, letting me know that she'll be back in town this Summer, and I confess that I'll be more receptive to her flirting this time around... Oh wait, that's two confessions. 
Fuck it, Im a Gemini, we get two picks...


----------



## SanDiega

I confess that I think writting on a message board is often times more akward then speaking to a bunch of random strangers.


----------



## SMA413

HDANGEL15 said:


> *((SURLY))) I live in the states and ever since I saw the post in the foodie board about the DAMN COCONUT CREAM KISSES, I have been hitting up every store I can find, including the Hershey web site, NO LUCK for this girl on the east coast either.......
> *




IC that earlier this week, someone brought a bag to my floor at the hospital for Easter. They were amazing... until I had one too many. Now the thought just makes me sick. LOL.


If I see any more, I'll let y'all know.


----------



## HDANGEL15

SMA413 said:


> IC that earlier this week, someone brought a bag to my floor at the hospital for Easter. They were amazing... until I had one too many. Now the thought just makes me sick. LOL.
> 
> 
> If I see any more, I'll let y'all know.


*
awww sick from ONE too many KISS....no way......*


----------



## kinkykitten

I confess that I think i've broken a rib... Damn my fragile bones! X(

Also chili rice crackers own... :eat1:


----------



## Hole

I confess that I miss panda so much.


----------



## Esther

kinkykitten said:


> I confess that I think i've broken a rib... Damn my fragile bones! X(
> 
> Also chili rice crackers own... :eat1:



Oh! I hope nothing too drastic happened.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Sorry, I forgot my place oh mistress of misbehavior.:blush: It won't happen again. Unless you're going to spank me, in which case I will do it again.



Oh you clever, clever gurllllllllll.....but you know that I prefer to spank monkey bums....  :wubu:


----------



## Uriel

I confess that a bunch of Dimmers descending on my work was awesome! Thanks to jay west coast, kayrae, high altitude FA, kittencat ( ok, she hangs out with me in RL, but still...) Lina, and from SoCal Stan FA! I didn't see Tania, but I was told that she was there somewhere. Some of them might show up tomorrow as well.Soery if I missed mentioning anybody, I'm pretty tired ATM.
I made Kayrae a bomb Margarita ( Sorry GEF, wish you were there to have one with her), and there was much drunken debauchery. I will not name names, butbone person needed their friends to help carry them out, and I think that kittencat can finally lay to rest wondering if she is any good at Salsa Dancing ( For the eleventh time, Cat, you were awesome).
A bunch if folks took pictures, so I bet that before tooblong, there will be shots in the Wrst Coast Forum, should anyone care to peruse them.
Ron


----------



## Surlysomething

It horrifies me when other teams display 'towel power' when it's really just a Vancouver thing. Especially American teams. Haha.


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> It horrifies me when other teams display 'towel power' when it's really just a Vancouver thing. Especially American teams. Haha.




Ahem! If you look down a little further at the article you cite, it tells you the REAL origin of the rally towel and it just so happens to be as American as the Pittsburgh Steelers thank you very much! You West Van snobs think you created everything when you're just a bunch of Pierre-come-lately's! You may now go cry in your poutine.


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> Ahem! If you look down a little further at the article you cite, it tells you the REAL origin of the rally towel and it just so happens to be as American as the Pittsburgh Steelers thank you very much! You West Van snobs think you created everything when you're just a bunch of Pierre-come-lately's! You may now go cry in your poutine.



The beginning of the article clearly states the Canuck's part of 'towel power' as it pertains to hockey. The incident that started it had NOTHING to do with football. Totally unrelated.

ps: nice try though


----------



## Uriel

Uriel said:


> I confess that a bunch of Dimmers descending on my work was awesome! Thanks to jay west coast, kayrae, high altitude FA, kittencat ( ok, she hangs out with me in RL, but still...) Lina, and from SoCal Stan FA! I didn't see Tania, but I was told that she was there somewhere. Some of them might show up tomorrow as well.Soery if I missed mentioning anybody, I'm pretty tired ATM.
> I made Kayrae a bomb Margarita ( Sorry GEF, wish you were there to have one with her), and there was much drunken debauchery. I will not name names, butbone person needed their friends to help carry them out, and I think that kittencat can finally lay to rest wondering if she is any good at Salsa Dancing ( For the eleventh time, Cat, you were awesome).
> A bunch if folks took pictures, so I bet that before tooblong, there will be shots in the Wrst Coast Forum, should anyone care to peruse them.
> Ron



Typo-Laden post from iPhone... My computer is finally fixed, Woohoo!

I confess that I am giddy at the thought of a certain girl showing up to my work tomorrow night...even if she drinks Gin (Ugh...).


----------



## Surlysomething

Emotionless.


----------



## Esther

I confess, now that I'm done school for the summer, I'm so miserably bored.


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> I confess, now that I'm done school for the summer, I'm so miserably bored.



At least you're done.....

*says the perpetual student*


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> I confess, now that I'm done school for the summer, I'm so miserably bored.



I'm sorry, but I can't help but laugh. I know I'm going to sound entirely like a parent here, probably because I'm a parent and all that*

Believe me, being bored in that sense of things is _good_! That is when you hopefully dream up of the best plans, stories, games, and mischief. Being bored with time on your hands is a gift. It is being bored but also busy that is the really yucky one. Worst case, you've got an entire internet and public library system to amuse yourself with, but I'm sure you can find a lot more to do than that.

* although I'm not single, IC that it is starting to weird me out that there are people on Dimensions who are three times closer in age to my son than to me. Nothing wrong with the younguns being here of course. Just that every now and then I realize how old and irrelevant I must seem! It is one of the less talked about features of the net, that it bridges not just distance and cultures, but also age groups.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> At least you're done.....
> 
> *says the perpetual student*



Haha... well, done for awhile anyway. I've never taken a year off school either.


----------



## Esther

Most people would find this sort of boredom a good thing, I'll admit... so perhaps it is a bit inconsiderate for me to complain about it. It's just my personality type; I dislike free time. I even get bored on vacations. If I'm not doing something constructive with my time (such as working, studying, gardening, cooking, cleaning... or at the very least keeping busy with arbitrary tasks I dream up for myself, such as painting, rearranging furniture, colouring my hair over and over...) I get miserable very quickly. It's just the sort of person I am, I have never been happy vegging out. I don't even watch television! 



edx said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't help but laugh. I know I'm going to sound entirely like a parent here, probably because I'm a parent and all that*
> 
> Believe me, being bored in that sense of things is _good_! That is when you hopefully dream up of the best plans, stories, games, and mischief. Being bored with time on your hands is a gift. It is being bored but also busy that is the really yucky one. Worst case, you've got an entire internet and public library system to amuse yourself with, but I'm sure you can find a lot more to do than that.
> 
> * although I'm not single, IC that it is starting to weird me out that there are people on Dimensions who are three times closer in age to my son than to me. Nothing wrong with the younguns being here of course. Just that every now and then I realize how old and irrelevant I must seem! It is one of the less talked about features of the net, that it bridges not just distance and cultures, but also age groups.


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> Most people would find this sort of boredom a good thing, I'll admit... so perhaps it is a bit inconsiderate for me to complain about it. It's just my personality type; I dislike free time. I even get bored on vacations. If I'm not doing something constructive with my time (such as working, studying, gardening, cooking, cleaning... or at the very least keeping busy with arbitrary tasks I dream up for myself, such as painting, rearranging furniture, colouring my hair over and over...) I get miserable very quickly. It's just the sort of person I am, I have never been happy vegging out. I don't even watch television!



I can understand that. So the reason you can't do something constructive is? That is what I meant by the best time to create stories, mischief, etc. It is the chance for you to fill the time with something that you want to do, or even just something that looks like it would be useful to do.

I'm sure it isn't as easy as that, that there are reasons you've not done that yet....but in the end it is a matter of priorities. If you really want to be doing something, I'm sure you can work your way around the obstacles. (or, you know, Pokemon Platinum just came out, how fast could you make it to distortion world?  )


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> Most people would find this sort of boredom a good thing, I'll admit... so perhaps it is a bit inconsiderate for me to complain about it. It's just my personality type; I dislike free time. I even get bored on vacations. If I'm not doing something constructive with my time (such as working, studying, gardening, cooking, cleaning... or at the very least keeping busy with arbitrary tasks I dream up for myself, such as painting, rearranging furniture, colouring my hair over and over...) I get miserable very quickly. It's just the sort of person I am, I have never been happy vegging out. I don't even watch television!



Time to play with your pokemons.


----------



## Esther

Haha. I get what you're saying, but it really isn't that simple for me, or for anyone for that matter. I'm not sure how young people on this site think I am, but even people who meet me in person tend to think that I'm a young teenager... sixteen or so. I'm not though. I'm not all that easily amused. I can only garden, walk the dog, ride bikes, and all that in the sunshine (it's been raining for days). I can only colour my hair, paint the walls, clean, rearrange the furniture so many times. Reading and creating and cooking are all fun, but even they get old after days and days of doing it. 
Don't get me wrong, I do have a job, I'm not sitting around completely useless all day. But I was busy from 9am til 9pm (or later) every night for about eight months, which suited me quite well. So it's difficult to think up things to do with myself now that I have days off. It has only been three weeks and the house is spotless and I'm already bummed out.


ALTHOUGH. I do play Pokemon, and I didn't know that Platinum was any different from the one I already have! I've played this one over four or five times already so at least I know there's a new game on the horizon for me 




edx said:


> I can understand that. So the reason you can't do something constructive is? That is what I meant by the best time to create stories, mischief, etc. It is the chance for you to fill the time with something that you want to do, or even just something that looks like it would be useful to do.
> 
> I'm sure it isn't as easy as that, that there are reasons you've not done that yet....but in the end it is a matter of priorities. If you really want to be doing something, I'm sure you can work your way around the obstacles. (or, you know, Pokemon Platinum just came out, how fast could you make it to distortion world?  )


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> Time to play with your pokemons.



I actually lol'd at this
Hahaha


----------



## WillSpark

Esther, you should come visit the US for a bit. Catch a ride to one of the major cities....or just come stay with me and we'll have a ball.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess I have a little hockey fever..


SWEEEEEEEEP!

First time in Canuck's history! Bring on round 2, bitches!


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I don't hate Facebook so much now... I spent a good two hours tonight, chatting with an Ex from about 3 years back, and it was a really nice conversation. We might just rekindle our friendship (Nothing romantic/sexual), which was impeded by a mutual friend who was obsessed with her at the time (I decided that the Drama wasn't worth the payoff...that girl had more Drama than a Greek Theater). Anyways, Go Facebook! You are OK, I guess...


----------



## kinkykitten

I confess I'm as horny as *bleeping bleep* and Dan is still fast asleep  arrrgh! Frustration!!!!

Should I wake him? :batting:


----------



## Cors

kinkykitten said:


> I confess I'm as horny as *bleeping bleep* and Dan is still fast asleep  arrrgh! Frustration!!!!
> 
> Should I wake him? :batting:



I vote yes! Depends on how grumpy he gets though!


----------



## Uriel

kinkykitten said:


> I confess I'm as horny as *bleeping bleep* and Dan is still fast asleep  arrrgh! Frustration!!!!
> 
> Should I wake him? :batting:



When girl is horny, the answer to waking the boy is always Yes...Well, unless he has had 2 hours of sleep , and has to work in two more, otherwise...:kiss2:


----------



## kinkykitten

Uriel said:


> When girl is horny, the answer to waking the boy is always Yes...Well, unless he has had 2 hours of sleep , and has to work in two more, otherwise...:kiss2:





Cors said:


> I vote yes! Depends on how grumpy he gets though!



 heh,... he woke up about 5 mins after i posted that.. i was like Moooorning babe!  lol


----------



## Uriel

kinkykitten said:


> heh,... he woke up about 5 mins after i posted that.. i was like Moooorning babe!  lol



Ha, and it's been a little bit..._Someone _had a good morning *   

* Or whatever the Hell time it is in Norway right now...I'm too tired to look.


----------



## Surlysomething

Misplacing my keys in my MAKEUP bag (wtf!) almost gave me a stroke this morning.

Stupid dumb blonde!


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Misplacing my keys in my MAKEUP bag (wtf!) almost gave me a stroke this morning.
> 
> Stupid dumb blonde!



LOL!

Mine were forgotten in the fridge, once. As was the tv remote.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> LOL!
> 
> Mine were forgotten in the fridge, once. As was the tv remote.



I checked the fridge AND the freezer! Haha.
I was shaking by the time I found them. What a cluster!


----------



## Fat Nat

I must confess I have a terrible addiction to Flog It! on TV.. argh! It's sort of awful but I somehow can't drag myself away from it if I see that it's on.


----------



## JenFromOC

I confess that I'm having naughty thoughts today....and I like it :eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Fat Nat said:


> I must confess I have a terrible addiction to Flog It! on TV.. argh! It's sort of awful but I somehow can't drag myself away from it if I see that it's on.



*For those whose minds went straight to the gutter (like mine): 
Flog It! is a British show that features ordinary people selling what might not be ordinary possessions. A team of antique experts give advice about the value of the items in question and in some cases, follow the sale of the items through auction. I guess the American equivalent of this would be Antique Roadshow. (I know a lot less interesting than what we were originally thinking isn't it?!) 
*


----------



## mrfantasy90

Ha ha ha what you need is a nice vacation in New Mexico with a nice fat man, who I bet can alieve your boredome 

We could play pokemon together 




Esther said:


> Haha. I get what you're saying, but it really isn't that simple for me, or for anyone for that matter. I'm not sure how young people on this site think I am, but even people who meet me in person tend to think that I'm a young teenager... sixteen or so. I'm not though. I'm not all that easily amused. I can only garden, walk the dog, ride bikes, and all that in the sunshine (it's been raining for days). I can only colour my hair, paint the walls, clean, rearrange the furniture so many times. Reading and creating and cooking are all fun, but even they get old after days and days of doing it.
> Don't get me wrong, I do have a job, I'm not sitting around completely useless all day. But I was busy from 9am til 9pm (or later) every night for about eight months, which suited me quite well. So it's difficult to think up things to do with myself now that I have days off. It has only been three weeks and the house is spotless and I'm already bummed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALTHOUGH. I do play Pokemon, and I didn't know that Platinum was any different from the one I already have! I've played this one over four or five times already so at least I know there's a new game on the horizon for me


----------



## Catkin

Fat Nat said:


> I must confess I have a terrible addiction to Flog It! on TV.. argh! It's sort of awful but I somehow can't drag myself away from it if I see that it's on.



Those types of programmes are oddly addictive!! I love 'To Buy or Not to Buy' personally (people look at houses, decide whether or not they want to buy one of them lol)  though, one of the presenters has been recently replaced and I am not happy.

I suppose my confession is that I am a typical student, with loads of spare time (though not anymore bah!) who watches crappy mid-morning tv!


----------



## orinoco

OneWickedAngel said:


> *For those whose minds went straight to the gutter (like mine):
> Flog It! is a British show that features ordinary people selling what might not be ordinary possessions. A team of antique experts give advice about the value of the items in question and in some cases, follow the sale of the items through auction. I guess the American equivalent of this would be Antique Roadshow. (I know a lot less interesting than what we were originally thinking isn't it?!)
> *



actually British TV is so cheap that we have had Antiques Roadshow on our screens for decades, we just decided that we needed another copycat show to fill the empty void in our lives


----------



## orinoco

Catkin said:


> Those types of programmes are oddly addictive!! I love 'To Buy or Not to Buy' personally (people look at houses, decide whether or not they want to buy one of them lol)  though, one of the presenters has been recently replaced and I am not happy.
> 
> I suppose my confession is that I am a typical student, with loads of spare time (though not anymore bah!) who watches crappy mid-morning tv!



wait a minute! who got replaced?! I love 'To Buy or Not to Buy'! Ed Hall should be the next King of England 

well when i say i love it what i mean is that i love Ed and Kristian and don't mind Simon or Jenny but i cannot stand any of the others they've had. hang on a jiff, does that make me seem sad when my studenty days left me 10 years ago!


----------



## bigwideland

I am on leave and I am bored, is it wrong to what to go back to work?


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that it's hard to be at work when four blocks away I could be enjoying this! This picture is from a webcam and taken about 4 minutes ago.

Glorious gorgeous sun!


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that it's hard to be at work when four blocks away I could be enjoying this! This picture is from a webcam and taken about 4 minutes ago.
> 
> Glorious gorgeous sun![/QUOTE]
> 
> Goddamn, Vancouver is gorgeous. The man and I are coming out there for a vacation sometime this summer :)


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Goddamn, Vancouver is gorgeous. The man and I are coming out there for a vacation sometime this summer




It totally is and I try and remind myself of that all the time. So many people don't see this kind of beauty every day.

I hope the summer is gorgeous when you make your way out here!


----------



## Esther

bigwideland said:


> I am on leave and I am bored, is it wrong to what to go back to work?



Hahaha! Not at all... I am the same way


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> It totally is and I try and remind myself of that all the time. So many people don't see this kind of beauty every day.
> 
> I hope the summer is gorgeous when you make your way out here!



I'm hoping to venture out that way this summer as well... my man and I were discussing a vacation of some sort, and we're sort of thinking we should see more of Canada before we go anywhere else!


----------



## Esther

Haha! Never been, but once I explore Canada a little further maybe I'll head out your way 




mrfantasy90 said:


> Ha ha ha what you need is a nice vacation in New Mexico with a nice fat man, who I bet can alieve your boredome
> 
> We could play pokemon together


----------



## Esther

mrfantasy90 said:


> Ha ha ha what you need is a nice vacation in New Mexico with a nice fat man, who I bet can alieve your boredome
> 
> We could play pokemon together



Haha! Never been, but once I explore Canada a little further maybe I'll head out your way 




WillSpark said:


> Esther, you should come visit the US for a bit. Catch a ride to one of the major cities....or just come stay with me and we'll have a ball.



Where abouts are you from? 
There are tons of places in the US I'd love to visit, New York being the most cliche and pressing!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I confess I'm so excited about this weekend's NJ Bash I have barely gotten a stitch of work done today and I do mean barely.


----------



## samestar

I confess that at the moment I have nothing to confess!


----------



## RentonBob

IC that now that I have no more "toxic" people in my life, life is even sweeter


----------



## Lavasse

I confess Im not sure its good or bad that I stepped on a scale and it said 500 this week


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that I lost my sex drive for awhile, but luckily I found it before it was picked over by vultures.


----------



## WillSpark

Esther said:


> Where abouts are you from?
> There are tons of places in the US I'd love to visit, New York being the most cliche and pressing!



I'm in the Midwest. Literally biking distance from Kansas City, Missouri. If anything, you could come for the Jazz and BBQ.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I confess I want to go to Vegas as soon as I can!


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that I probably like Cake Day way more than I should.

Haha!

:eat2:


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I just posted this to get Post #666!


----------



## WillSpark

IC I just posted this for reply #666.


----------



## Uriel

WillSpark said:


> IC I just posted this for reply #666.



Satanic High Five!!!


----------



## StarScream!

Uriel said:


> Satanic High Five!!!



IC you guys are dorks....but I'd have probably replied to if I could have gotten 666. haha.


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I think I'm about done with Dims.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Uriel said:


> I confess that I think I'm about done with Dims.




Oh just go and post some nekkid pics already....you will feel much better for doing so


----------



## WillSpark

Uriel said:


> Satanic High Five!!!



Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm tired caring for people that clearly don't care much about me.

Really tired.






game. over.


----------



## Surlysomething

"What's your definition of an FA" always pops up on the main page with a "..." after the "an" and I automatically think _"what's your definition of a boombastic jazz style.."_

haha


i'm tired so shut it


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC I know I need to my tired tail to bed as I am officially tired and yet here I am on Dims at nearly 2 in the am.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I confess that I am young, very fun and easy to chill with, SINGLE and reasonably attractive yet I find it more exciting to stay home on Saturday nights to watch two hours of Three's Company than make the effort to go anywhere lately. Pathetic, I know, but Jack Tripper is more entertaining than anyone I've met lately.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess . . . I'm extremely eager to learn Russian.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I confess that I'm drunk! Who needs to study for finals anyway?!  I'm just ready to be done...


----------



## KotR

I confess to making erotic drawings and writing in absence of the real thing. Which, I suppose has contributed to my escalation from ecchi to light hentai in the anime world.


----------



## soleil3313

IC that I can't wait for another BBW bash!


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that I just couldn't do it this afternoon and left for home.


----------



## Hole

I confess that dealing with someone who is Bipolar is very hard...but I'm trying to be strong,not just for me.


----------



## escapist

Here is my confession:

I think I'm getting so into this BHM thing that I'm starting to be abusive with my belly lol. As a BHM you just haven't lived until you've pinned your girl down for a kiss with your belly and found yourself not sure what turned you on more, her being turned on by it or how cute she looked with just little parts of her poking out from under your belly.


----------



## Uriel

I confess that Spring is my favorite Season, for so many reasons...Did I mention Sundresses!?! Gods, I love Sundresses... and giggly girls yelling from open topped cars 'I love your hair!'...and (When a girl asks why you are on crutches, at the cafe) answering 'Humboldt Squid attack...or shark attack...and getting honest laughter, and snickers that embarrass her, and then she looks at you a little Coy, since she is one of those 'Humor Driven' girls, and she asks if you'd like to get lunch sometime.

Yep, I confess, I fucking love Spring.


----------



## JenFromOC

escapist said:


> Here is my confession:
> 
> I think I'm getting so into this BHM thing that I'm starting to be abusive with my belly lol. As a BHM you just haven't lived until you've pinned your girl down for a kiss with your belly and found yourself not sure what turned you on more, her being turned on by it or how cute she looked with just little parts of her poking out from under your belly.




Well, SOMEONE is a lucky girl. Damn her LOL. I confess, I'm jealous


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that I hope Vancouver WIPES THE FLOOR with Chicago tonight!



Go Canucks!


----------



## escapist

JenFromOC said:


> Well, SOMEONE is a lucky girl. Damn her LOL. I confess, I'm jealous



** Pins you to the wall with this belly and gives you a hug **


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> Here is my confession:
> 
> I think I'm getting so into this BHM thing that I'm starting to be abusive with my belly lol. As a BHM you just haven't lived until you've pinned your girl down for a kiss with your belly and found yourself not sure what turned you on more, her being turned on by it or how cute she looked with just little parts of her poking out from under your belly.





JenFromOC said:


> Well, SOMEONE is a lucky girl. Damn her LOL. I confess, I'm jealous





escapist said:


> ** Pins you to the wall with this belly and gives you a hug **



Fuck now I'M jealous! WAAH! I want a belly pin wall hug even if it's cyber!


----------



## warwagon86

OneWickedAngel said:


> Fuck now I'M jealous! WAAH! I want a belly pin wall hug even if it's cyber!



*pins wickedangel with his belly and plants one right on those juicky big red lips*


----------



## Uriel

I confess that eating crow isn't so bad... a little hot sauce and it goes down OK.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

warwagon86 said:


> *pins wickedangel with his belly and plants one right on those juicky big red lips*



*HAHAHAHAHAHA - just can't resist the ol' Irish Charm!:kiss2:

"juicky"??? Is that how it sounds in a proper brogue? (j/k)*


----------



## escapist

warwagon86 said:


> *pins wickedangel with his belly and plants one right on those juicky big red lips*




*AAAAAAHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhh, You stole me Lucky Charm!*

OneWickedAngel, maybe you should come to Vegas and make sure I'm still magically delicious   :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

I wish I had a tougher heart.


----------



## warwagon86

OneWickedAngel said:


> *HAHAHAHAHAHA - just can't resist the ol' Irish Charm!:kiss2:
> 
> "juicky"??? Is that how it sounds in a proper brogue? (j/k)*



haha find out in 5 weeks im in NYC for 1 night only haha



Surlysomething said:


> I wish I had a tougher heart.



if your heart wasnt strong you wouldnt be here  try to take any positivies from the negatives


----------



## warwagon86

i admit my spelling has been shocking


----------



## chicken legs

IC i love the Hip Hop Abs vid...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89k5EUiGte8








thanks Escapist:wubu:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I confess that  is how I feel... I hate being lonely


----------



## Uriel

I confess that is has officially stopped Raining, and is now Pouring. Oh, how I love thee, Spring...


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i have been working out really hard for the last 3 days in a row in spin class, eating right and getting pretty good sleep...although last nite i went out riding with friends and made the mistake of having one lousy cup of caffeine to stay alert and slept bad all nite, but enjoyed my walk in the light rain this early morning with my bros dog..and my 16 yr old nephew is on his way home and we are gonna do something cool today ....*


----------



## Jackoblangada

IC...I don't want to play anymore


----------



## warwagon86

IC i have quite possibly the wors hangover ever today


----------



## Rowan

warwagon86 said:


> IC i have quite possibly the wors hangover ever today



im good on that..hair of the dog and all...but i guarantee im going to feel like ass tomorrow lol


----------



## Hole

I confess I should not read the penis size thread while I'm trying to finish my thesis for obvious reasons.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess . . . I'm extremely eager to learn Russian.



&#1055;&#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1084;&#1091;?:huh:


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that I want to

feel better
eat better
sleep better
take better care of myself
let go of people that aren't good for me
walk more
socialize more
love the right people

meet the right person


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I am going to be a hypocrite regarding my advice of 'Never play with co-workers'/shit where you eat.. I mean, the new redheaded floor girl is just so adorable. We shall see... Well, if her flirting is sincere,anyways...maybe she'sjust really, really friendly...


----------



## escapist

IC I'm really bad about going to the Doctor about my heart; I know I should but man, I just don't wanna.



Hole said:


> I confess I should not read the penis size thread while I'm trying to finish my thesis for obvious reasons.



Hey, you know what they say. "Its all fun and games till someone looses an eye"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

May I ask what is wrong with your heart?


----------



## escapist

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> May I ask what is wrong with your heart?



All you beautiful FFA's stole my damn heart that's whats wrong! 

heheh ok no really, well as I'm sure you can all imagine being big isn't exactly easy on the body. I've been having rather high blood pressure and now chest pain. My father had his first heart attack near my age, and a major one at 40. Add Edema, back pain and a small list of other issues and yeah I need to go see a Dr. For the most part I just try not to worry to much (I mean what good is that going to do right?).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

You do need to go to the dr by the sound of it.....I have HBP myself. I became pre-eclampsic during my twin pregnancy. Had two lovely daughters from that experience but also came out of it with permanent HBP problems. I have to take two medicines for it daily. I notice a difference if I miss a day.....

You should go, IMO.


----------



## JenFromOC

escapist said:


> All you beautiful FFA's stole my damn heart that's whats wrong!
> 
> heheh ok no really, well as I'm sure you can all imagine being big isn't exactly easy on the body. I've been having rather high blood pressure and now chest pain. My father had his first heart attack near my age, and a major one at 40. Add Edema, back pain and a small list of other issues and yeah I need to go see a Dr. For the most part I just try not to worry to much (I mean what good is that going to do right?).



Gee, I wonder what the doctor will say?


----------



## escapist

Well I went for a 30 minute walk on this dirt path along the side of my housing complex nice little gravel dirt thing, kinda like a nice hiking path. Anyways went down and back Blood Pressure at 144/92 right now. Not to bad, not to good. It was 163/104 when I got back. I just rather be cautious especially since I'm so close to 500 lbs now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

escapist said:


> Well I went for a 30 minute walk on this dirt path along the side of my housing complex nice little gravel dirt thing, kinda like a nice hiking path. Anyways went down and back Blood Pressure at 144/92 right now. Not to bad, not to good. It was 163/104 when I got back. I just rather be cautious especially since I'm so close to 500 lbs now.



When my blood pressure hit the 144/92 range with that twin pregnancy....I was hospitalized for 8 days. 
It's not good.....they especially worry over that bottom number. You should get checked......

Good to hear about your walking though. I have recently taken it back up since last January and I feel so much better for doing so....physically, mentally and emotionally.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dr. P Marshall said:


> &#1055;&#1086;&#1095;&#1077;&#1084;&#1091;?:huh:



I love Languages . . . and for the challenge, everyone keeps saying, "it's really hard! I don't know if you should do it." It's hard? let's do it.



Uriel said:


> I confess that I am going to be a hypocrite regarding my advice of 'Never play with co-workers'/shit where you eat.. I mean, the new redheaded floor girl is just so adorable. We shall see... Well, if her flirting is sincere,anyways...maybe she'sjust really, really friendly...



high five on the red head. Red head Five.


----------



## the hanging belly

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> When my blood pressure hit the 144/92 range with that twin pregnancy....I was hospitalized for 8 days.
> It's not good.....they especially worry over that bottom number. You should get checked......
> 
> Good to hear about your walking though. I have recently taken it back up since last January and I feel so much better for doing so....physically, mentally and emotionally.



Can I just ask, whats the difference between the top and bottom numbers. I think I have a high top number, but my bottom is 82 or something. Ive always been confused by it. I think 120/80 is a good bp, but I'm not sure. I'd love it if somebody could explain to me what the numbers mean.


----------



## Uriel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> high five on the red head. Red head Five.



She didn't work last night, but she showed up anyways. Excellent...

I confess that the confession that I had actually posted would have seemed needlessly mean, and that's not me. So, I confess that, er, I'm really jazzed about actually getting to work 2 whole days this weekend. People don't appreciate the ability to walk, until they spend a chunk of time unable to do so.


In lighter news, I'm off of crutches, Woohoo!


----------



## Melian

the hanging belly said:


> Can I just ask, whats the difference between the top and bottom numbers. I think I have a high top number, but my bottom is 82 or something. Ive always been confused by it. I think 120/80 is a good bp, but I'm not sure. I'd love it if somebody could explain to me what the numbers mean.




120/80 is decent, but it really depends on the person. Some function very well outside of this range (which describes a pressure reading in milimetres mercury, fyi), and it is rather dynamic, changing minute to minute due to any number of factors.

The top number is your systolic number - it refers to the pressure generated when the heart is in systole. This is the highest pressure your arteries can generate when the ventricles are contracting and pumping blood out of the heart.

The bottom number is the diastolic number - it refers to the pressure generated when the heart is in diastole. This is a lower, resting phase when the atria are moving blood but the ventricles are filled with blood, waiting to eject.

Together, this ratio is an indicator of heart function and cardiovascular health.

Hope that was helpful.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love Languages . . . and for the challenge, everyone keeps saying, "it's really hard! I don't know if you should do it." It's hard? let's do it.



As long as it has nothing to do with mail order brides.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dr. P Marshall said:


> As long as it has nothing to do with mail order brides.



WHO TOLD YOU?!?!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love Languages . . . and for the challenge, *everyone keeps saying, "it's really hard! *I don't know if you should do it." *It's hard? let's do it.*
> high five on the red head. Red head Five.



*This is pretty much how the above reads to a sweet, innocent-minded gal such as myself :blush:*

*I'll stand back from my PC now - that lightening bolt is gonna be a doozy! *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

the hanging belly said:


> Can I just ask, whats the difference between the top and bottom numbers. I think I have a high top number, but my bottom is 82 or something. Ive always been confused by it. I think 120/80 is a good bp, but I'm not sure. I'd love it if somebody could explain to me what the numbers mean.





> What is Blood Pressure?
> Blood is carried from the heart to all parts of your body in vessels called arteries. Blood pressure is the force of the blood pushing against the walls of the arteries. Each time the heart beats (about 60-70 times a minute at rest), it pumps out blood into the arteries. Your blood pressure is at its highest when the heart beats, pumping the blood. This is called systolic pressure. When the heart is at rest, between beats, your blood pressure falls. This is the diastolic pressure.
> 
> *Blood pressure is always given as these two numbers, the systolic and diastolic pressures. Both are important. Usually they are written one above or before the other, such as 120/80 mmHg. The top number is the systolic and the bottom the diastolic. *When the two measurements are written down, *the systolic pressure is the first or top number, and the diastolic pressure is the second or bottom number *(for example, 120/80). If your blood pressure is 120/80, you say that it is "120 over 80."
> 
> Blood pressure changes during the day. It is lowest as you sleep and rises when you get up. It also can rise when you are excited, nervous, or active.
> http://www.lifeclinic.com/focus/blood/whatisit.asp



Sounds like Melian described it, too  :bow:


----------



## chicken legs

Melian said:


> 120/80 is decent, but it really depends on the person. Some function very well outside of this range (which describes a pressure reading in milimetres mercury, fyi), and it is rather dynamic, changing minute to minute due to any number of factors.
> 
> The top number is your systolic number - it refers to the pressure generated when the heart is in systole. This is the highest pressure your arteries can generate when the ventricles are contracting and pumping blood out of the heart.
> 
> The bottom number is the diastolic number - it refers to the pressure generated when the heart is in diastole. This is a lower, resting phase when the atria are moving blood but the ventricles are filled with blood, waiting to eject.
> 
> Together, this ratio is an indicator of heart function and cardiovascular health.
> 
> Hope that was helpful.




Dang it i have to spread more rep around...your so bad ass


----------



## Jackoblangada

Melian said:


> 120/80 is decent, but it really depends on the person. Some function very well outside of this range (which describes a pressure reading in milimetres mercury, fyi), and it is rather dynamic, changing minute to minute due to any number of factors.
> 
> The top number is your systolic number - it refers to the pressure generated when the heart is in systole. This is the highest pressure your arteries can generate when the ventricles are contracting and pumping blood out of the heart.
> 
> The bottom number is the diastolic number - it refers to the pressure generated when the heart is in diastole. This is a lower, resting phase when the atria are moving blood but the ventricles are filled with blood, waiting to eject.
> 
> Together, this ratio is an indicator of heart function and cardiovascular health.
> 
> Hope that was helpful.




Thank you Dr. Melian...oh damn...now got the image of Melian in nothing but a Dr's coat in my head. There goes my productivity....


----------



## escapist

Jackoblangada said:


> Thank you Dr. Melian...oh damn...now got the image of Melian in nothing but a Dr's coat in my head. There goes my productivity....



What your only just now having that fantasy? 



chicken legs said:


> Dang it i have to spread more rep around...your so bad ass



What? No! Hands of she is mine.......ok maybe we can share


----------



## Melian

escapist said:


> What your only just now having that fantasy?
> 
> 
> 
> What? No! Hands of she is mine.......ok maybe we can share




I love that all it takes is a little second year physiology blurb about blood pressure to turn you people into ravenous beasts 

And I've mentioned it before, but I DO have a lab coat...and it is covered in bloodstains, fluorescent dyes and chemical burns. Hehehe. SEXY.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> And I've mentioned it before, but I DO have a lab coat...and it is covered in bloodstains, fluorescent dyes and chemical burns. Hehehe. SEXY.



Add chem lab safety goggles and 'tis pure :smitten:


----------



## Melian

edx said:


> Add chem lab safety goggles and 'tis pure :smitten:



+ latex gloves

+ UV shield

And did I mention that I have my Mask Fit certificate? 

RAWR


----------



## Jackoblangada

Melian said:


> IAnd I've mentioned it before, but I DO have a lab coat...and it is covered in bloodstains, fluorescent dyes and chemical burns. Hehehe. SEXY.



Actually, yes, yes it is


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> What? No! Hands of she is mine.......ok maybe we can share



HUH?.....


Jeez...If somebody is bad ass then there just bad ass.



Respect


----------



## WillSpark

Well, Melian, you know what they say, Chemists do it on the table...periodically.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC WillSpark told a really bad (insert rim shot here) joke (but I laughed anyway).


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confress I'm really full . . . and I wish I had someone to rub my belly right now.


----------



## Teleute

Melian said:


> + latex gloves
> 
> + UV shield
> 
> And did I mention that I have my Mask Fit certificate?
> 
> RAWR



Pleh latex gloves... go nitrile!  I deal with a lot more solvents in my lab, and I don't require surgery-level precision, so we stick with nitrile. Extra bonus: nitrile is less stinky. 

Oh yeah, confessions... IC that I MIGHT have checked out chubby police officer in tight uniform directing traffic today. And I MIGHT have almost run over the curb while doing so. Which would have been just about the most awkward thing to explain ever.


----------



## Melian

Teleute said:


> Pleh latex gloves... go nitrile!  I deal with a lot more solvents in my lab, and I don't require surgery-level precision, so we stick with nitrile. Extra bonus: nitrile is less stinky.



Nitrile sucks 

I do small surgeries, tissue dissections and DNA extractions (the pre-Qiagen way - phenol-chloroform)....not possible with gloves that fit like plastic wrap. Hehe.

And now, IC that I want to know what Teleute does in her lab. I think I will PM her


----------



## chicken legs

IC i have a thing for wearers of latex...(damn you hot ob/gyn for starting that fetish).


----------



## Uriel

OneWickedAngel said:


> IC WillSpark told a really bad (insert rim shot here) joke (but I laughed anyway).



I confess...When I saw Rim Shot, I wasn't thinking about Drums...yes, I am a Dirty Boy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> IC WillSpark told a really bad (insert rim shot here) joke (but I laughed anyway).





Uriel said:


> I confess...When I saw Rim Shot, I wasn't thinking about Drums...yes, I am a Dirty Boy.



*IC I really like the way Uriel thinks! *


----------



## Surlysomething

Day 4 of eating better. And surprise surprise, I feel better.


+ i'm glad my parents are home..i'm an adult and still hate when my Dad is out of the country


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am bored at work, and went to my boss to ask for a meaty project that would challenge and keep me busy...she doesn't know enough to give me one...my mentor (her underling) does though*


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Day 4 of eating better. And surprise surprise, I feel better.
> 
> 
> + i'm glad my parents are home..i'm an adult and still hate when my Dad is out of the country




It's amazing how quickly you start feeling better after just a few days of healthy eating!! It's been over a week for me and the energy increase is incredible.


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> It's amazing how quickly you start feeling better after just a few days of healthy eating!! It's been over a week for me and the energy increase is incredible.




It's crazy how much better one can feel for sure.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> It's crazy how much better one can feel for sure.



*amen to that....I am starting in a company wide BIGGEST LOSER competition for $1000... and I wANT to WIN dammit!!!

I have been eating totally clean and working out very very hard at the gym all week in anticipation...and am tired but FEEL GOOD*


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

IC the boulevard is not that bad.


----------



## kinkykitten

I confess I'm increasingly worried about my Mom 

I mean you know about how serious it is, but when the physical effects of chemo set in such as hair loss and weakness... it really hits home. It hurts to see her so poorly....


----------



## Surlysomething

kinkykitten said:


> I confess I'm increasingly worried about my Mom
> 
> I mean you know about how serious it is, but when the physical effects of chemo set in such as hair loss and weakness... it really hits home. It hurts to see her so poorly....




I remember seeing my Mom go through chemo and it's heartbreaking. Talk to her as much as you can so she knows you're thinking of her.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that i'm thrilled to find out a good friend is pregnant with her first child but at the same time i'm sad that we live so far away from each other..


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that I want to bail on a meeting I have tonight so I can go and watch the hockey game. Who plans meetings during the playoffs? :doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I went to the companys (home office which I have not ever been to) and weighed in for their *BIGGEST LOSER COMPETITION*....hoping to meet some nice larger fellah's.......no such luck really...but I just signed up for the biggest loser club and am again motivated to get fit, and OFF My blood pressure meds, which I am convinced are purely a result of weight gain, and not age.....*


----------



## chicken legs

LOL IC that i went to check out a downed Pc in my company's Lead Investigator's office ..just because he is totally hot and I've been crushing on his Bhmness for years....YUMMMM:eat2:


----------



## Esther

I confess, I miss my man friend already and they're only _recording_. Then comes the tour. 
I make a point of not being bitchy and demanding but I'm certainly allowed to mope in private, and I plan on doing just that.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that Chicago outplayed Vancouver. :bow:


Great series though!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

^ BIG confession...it's gotta kill inside.


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ^ BIG confession...it's gotta kill inside.




I give props to the better team. 



 Canadians are nice like that.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

You Canadians always win my heart but sometimes you need some good ole American bitterness haha.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> You Canadians always win my heart but sometimes you need some good ole American bitterness haha.




That's probably why they come to American sites


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> You Canadians always win my heart but sometimes you need some good ole American bitterness haha.




Oh, don't worry. It's election day here in BC, my bitter is in check. Haha.


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> I give props to the better team.
> 
> 
> Canadians are nice like that.



I'm sad to see Vancouver lose, but I'm excited by how good Chicago is--it makes for exciting hockey  And if Detroit wins, a Chicago - Detroit conference final? When did THAT last happen? 

I only regret that after calling Chicago to beat Calgary in the first round, I thought they'd suffer a bit from the "happy to have made it this far" bug and lose the second round to Van-city. So while I had a lot of admiration for Chicago I picked the Canucks to win this one in my playoff pool :doh: 

Hmmm, way off topic here. Well, I'm not single, but I can be random and I can confess....

IC that I still dream of someone starting up a pick-up hockey league, restricted to guys who are at least medically obese or something like that. I'd love to play, but I know I'm not going to be keeping up with thinner guys for 60 minutes, no matter how much biking I've been doing.


----------



## Starling

I confess that I woke up next to the sexy BHM I've been crushing on for months. I also confess that we weren't wearing clothes. I also confess that I have no idea how that happened...and lastly I confess that the only thing I could think to do under the circumstances was give him a high five, say "call me," and leave.


----------



## chicken legs

Starling said:


> I confess that I woke up next to the sexy BHM I've been crushing on for months. I also confess that we weren't wearing clothes. I also confess that I have no idea how that happened...and lastly I confess that the only thing I could think to do under the circumstances was give him a high five, say "call me," and leave.



A "high five"....ahahhahhaahahah...you're so bad....but that sounds like something i would do....hahhahahha


----------



## Tad

Starling said:


> I confess that I woke up next to the sexy BHM I've been crushing on for months. I also confess that we weren't wearing clothes. I also confess that I have no idea how that happened...and lastly I confess that the only thing I could think to do under the circumstances was give him a high five, say "call me," and leave.



Let me summarize my reactions to this post:    :bounce:

ETA: in case that wasn't clear, sorry that you don't remember more, but glad that you managed to let him know you were interested in him....


----------



## Melian

IC that I HATE it when people ask me for medical advice, then don't listen to the advice and argue with me about why I'm wrong. 

If you think you know more than I do about a topic, then don't ask me for advice :doh:


----------



## escapist

I Confess I'm a SSBHM with a Webcam and know how to use it for $3.95 per minute.  :blush:

Muahahah I'm F'n HUGE AND SEXY, Deal With It!


----------



## Esther

I confess, I have an unhealthy obsession with ketchup. 
I put it on foods that it probably shouldn't be anywhere near.


----------



## StarScream!

Esther said:


> I confess, I have an unhealthy obsession with ketchup.
> I put it on foods that it probably shouldn't be anywhere near.



ME TOO!!!! I go through so much damn ketchup. I'd probably put it on you and eat you if I could...lol...just kidding...maybe...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I confess that the last 3 minutes of the Wings vs Ducks game almost caused me to have a heart attack. I'm extremely happy that we have an original 6 Western Conference Final.  Yay!


----------



## Surlysomething

First date jitters and it's not until tomorrow. :blush:


----------



## Esther

StarScream! said:


> ME TOO!!!! I go through so much damn ketchup. I'd probably put it on you and eat you if I could...lol...just kidding...maybe...



It's just so taaasty....


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> First date jitters and it's not until tomorrow. :blush:




Yay!!! I kinda like those jitters for some reason, it's so exciting.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Esther said:


> I confess, I have an unhealthy obsession with ketchup.
> I put it on foods that it probably shouldn't be anywhere near.



I confess that I read in a health magazine recently how just a spoonful of ketchup is helpful in fighting cancer.....cooking tomatoes breaks down something in them called lycopene which is a powerful antioxidant.....




> Antioxidants protect the human body from cell and tissue damage, which occurs when harmful molecules called free radicals, released as oxygen, are metabolized by the body.
> 
> Lycopene, a carotenoid responsible for the red color in tomatoes and other fruits, has long been known as a powerful antioxidant that decreases cancer and heart-disease risk. Carotenoids, along with phenolic acids and flavonoids, are all phytochemicals, the nutritionally beneficial ac
> http://news.bio-medicine.org/medicine-news-2/Cooking-tomatoes-boosts-disease-fighting-power-8305-1/



In other words.....you're eating something very healthy...so why stop?


----------



## Esther

AMAZING!! Hahaha. Thank you for posting this.
(continues eating ketchup with PB&J)



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I confess that I read in a health magazine recently how just a spoonful of ketchup is helpful in fighting cancer.....cooking tomatoes breaks down something in them called lycopene which is a powerful antioxidant.....
> 
> In other words.....you're eating something very healthy...so why stop?


----------



## Esther

I confess, I might like chocolate soy milk MORE than chocolate milk. I'm crossing over to the darkside!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

feeling blue...in more ways than one...


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> I confess, I might like chocolate soy milk MORE than chocolate milk. I'm crossing over to the darkside!!!



IC I think that soy "ice cream" is often better than the milk stuff, at least when it comes to fruit flavors. Sadly I have issues with soy, so I can't do more than have tiny tastes of it when my wife has it.


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


> feeling blue...in more ways than one...


IC that Surly looks pretty even when she screws around with the color settings...

Good artwork, and I hope you feel cheerier soon.

-Rusty


----------



## Surlysomething

CleverBomb said:


> IC that Surly looks pretty even when she screws around with the color settings...
> 
> Good artwork, and I hope you feel cheerier soon.
> 
> -Rusty



Thanks, i'm working on the cheery thing.


----------



## TraciJo67

IC that I miss my Mossything's cheery, light 'n lively Dims posts. Come out ... come out ... wherever you are, Mossy.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Ic I'd like to move to Costa Rica and just live a lot more simple of life.


----------



## chudnecko

ic: i have Penis envy


----------



## WillSpark

I confess that I am leery but incredibly happy about things to come this summer and next year.


----------



## Esther

I've never tried soy ice cream products, but I'm excited to hunt some down and do a taste-test!! (Soy milk is very, very new to me!)
And now that you mention it, I was surprised to learn how many of my friends had stomach issues with the soy based alternatives to meat and dairy.... I'd say it's almost as common as lactose intolerance!!



edx said:


> IC I think that soy "ice cream" is often better than the milk stuff, at least when it comes to fruit flavors. Sadly I have issues with soy, so I can't do more than have tiny tastes of it when my wife has it.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that I bought a really comfy/cute pair of DKNY flip/flops tonight. I shouldn't have spent the money...

A little retail therapy...never hurt anyone, right?


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that I bought a really comfy/cute pair of DKNY flip/flops tonight. I shouldn't have spent the money...
> 
> A little retail therapy...never hurt anyone, right?



I am a rampant shopping advocate!! There is NOTHING wrong with spending a little cash when you feel bummed out in my opinion! It's your hard-earned money and if you can make it work to cheer you up, doooo it!


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> I've never tried soy ice cream products, but I'm excited to hunt some down and do a taste-test!! (Soy milk is very, very new to me!)



My wife really likes the "So-Good" soy milk and soy 'ice-cream.' It can be hit and miss about which stores carry the frozen stuff, and some that do only have the chocolate and vanilla, but her favorite is the boysenberry, second is the strawberry.

For digestive things, most people who have issues with soy will be helped a lot with something like Beano (something you can buy in any drug store, near the antacids), as their problem is a protein that they lack the enzyme to break down. In my case, aside from that I seem to have other issues to do with the form of sulphur in it, which beano won't help with.


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> I am a rampant shopping advocate!! There is NOTHING wrong with spending a little cash when you feel bummed out in my opinion! It's your hard-earned money and if you can make it work to cheer you up, doooo it!




I did! And it's not like I blew a grand or anything. Feels good!


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess i'm a little out of my comfort zone today as i'm wearing a shortish skirt (bare-legged) - actually, EVERYTHING i'm wearing is new. 

I also confess that i'm really hard on myself.


----------



## escapist

I C, part of me wants to stay big forever but I know my heart just can't take it anymore. I have to drop to whatever my weight is thats good for my heart. I love being a big guy though. I'm hopeful I can stop around 300 and just be a big in shape 300 lb guy.

To all those who loved me as a SSBHM Thanks it was fun, but I have to stay healthy and my heart just can't work this hard anymore or it will get to big for my body. .....it really was fun though.

Top Weight: 486 lbs (Last day in Hospital)

....today.....going to the Gym again if they have equipment that can support me.


----------



## steely

escapist said:


> I C, part of me wants to stay big forever but I know my heart just can't take it anymore. I have to drop to whatever my weight is thats good for my heart. I love being a big guy though. I'm hopeful I can stop around 300 and just be a big in shape 300 lb guy.
> 
> To all those who loved me as a SSBHM Thanks it was fun, but I have to stay healthy and my heart just can't work this hard anymore or it will get to big for my body. .....it really was fun though.
> 
> Top Weight: 486 lbs (Last day in Hospital)
> 
> ....today.....going to the Gym again if they have equipment that can support me.



I C, Sometimes your health has to take precedence. I have found that out in the past 4 months after my diabetes diagnosis. I have lost 50 pounds but still have a long way to go. I hope I can be a BBW and be healthy, too. Good Luck in your journey.:bow:


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I confess i'm a little out of my comfort zone today as i'm wearing a shortish skirt (bare-legged) - actually, EVERYTHING i'm wearing is new.
> 
> I also confess that i'm really hard on myself.



Sexy lady is sexy


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Sexy lady is sexy




awww, thanks :blush:


----------



## chicken legs

I confess that i have yet again surprised Escapist with the depth of my fa'ism...


***directs him the library section of dims***


----------



## Melian

IC that I may have bruised my fiance's butt due to constant squeezing :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that THIS rocks my world.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm super fucking tired of being the nice one all the time.


That might change.


----------



## escapist

Surlysomething said:


> I'm super fucking tired of being the nice one all the time.
> 
> 
> That might change.



I confess I find that funny as hell considering the definition:

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/surly

*surly*
_Adjective_
[-lier, -liest] bad-tempered and rude [from obsolete sirly haughty]


----------



## Surlysomething

Well, that's the rub. I'm pretty fucking nice to people I like and people that are nice to me. When they're not? You do the math.





escapist said:


> I confess I find that funny as hell considering the definition:
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/surly
> 
> *surly*
> _Adjective_
> [-lier, -liest] bad-tempered and rude [from obsolete sirly haughty]


----------



## escapist

Surlysomething said:


> Well, that's the rub. I'm pretty fucking nice to people I like and people that are nice to me. When they're not? You do the math.



If they aren't nice to you then why do they really matter? Just be you, you can't win over the whole world. Trust me I know, I used to be one of the people who tried till I realized some people are just happy to hate. Now I'm almost happy when people are mean to me; it shows there true colors and I no longer have to wonder where they stand.


----------



## Surlysomething

escapist said:


> If they aren't nice to you then why do they really matter? Just be you, you can't win over the whole world. Trust me I know, I used to be one of the people who tried till I realized some people are just happy to hate. Now I'm almost happy when people are mean to me; it shows there true colors and I no longer have to wonder where they stand.



Some people hate because they're given reason to. Food for thought.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am a recovering *HATER* struggling one day at a time*


----------



## Esther

I confess, I miss my man lately.


----------



## butch

IC that I had a dream last night about the fat guy I have a crush on, and there was no sex at all in the dream. 

Also, two dimmers were in the dream, and all 4 of us were on a school bus. Odd.


----------



## HDANGEL15

butch said:


> IC that I had a dream last night about the fat guy I have a crush on, and there was no sex at all in the dream.
> 
> Also, two dimmers were in the dream, and all 4 of us were on a school bus. Odd.



*Interesting, I had a dream about 2 dimmers, I HAVE NEVER SPOKEN TO, and don't have crushes on, just from seeing their photos etc...and this is NOT the first time............

ok..running out to find a life immediately*


----------



## butch

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Interesting, I had a dream about 2 dimmers, I HAVE NEVER SPOKEN TO, and don't have crushes on, just from seeing their photos etc...and this is NOT the first time............
> 
> ok..running out to find a life immediately*



I think I need to do that, too. Anyone have a life for sale? 

IC that I sometimes wonder if my fat guy crush lurks here at Dims. Anyone have a guess as to what percentage of the US 'SSBHM' population lurks/posts on Dims?


----------



## HDANGEL15

butch said:


> IC that I sometimes wonder if my fat guy crush lurks here at Dims. Anyone have a guess as to what percentage of the US 'SSBHM' population lurks/posts on Dims?



*IDK ..but I doubt it's much of a percentage of BHM that know about dimensions....just my humble opinion*


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that when I hear grown women still calling their father's "Daddy" it makes my skin crawl a little.


:doh:


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that when I hear grown women still calling their father's "Daddy" it makes my skin crawl a little.
> 
> 
> :doh:




Hahahaha.
Rachel Ray had her mother do a guest appearance on her cooking show earlier this week, and she actually referred to her as "Mommy" the entire time. It made me hate her THAT much more.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that when I hear grown women still calling their father's "Daddy" it makes my skin crawl a little.
> 
> 
> :doh:



Lol, it skeeves me, too. However, I love to toss that word out at any guy I wish to sexually tease....in a very non-serious way. It sure seems to get their attention


----------



## Surlysomething

I read this chick's blog on another site and she's funny and super-smart but a couple times a year she talks about her mini-vacations to hook-up with a married guy. I can't comment because it sort of pisses me off when she talks about it. Like lovey dovey crap. I'm so NOT a prude but I can't figure out why it pisses me off so much. But it does.


Weird for sure.


----------



## Zandoz

At 52+ years old, 500+ lbs, and being the poster boy for Murphy's Law, my neighbors have got me looking at scooters. One neighbor collects & repairs them, the other just got one a few weeks back and is having a blast.

If I don't come to my senses, this is not likely to end well...physically and/or financially.


----------



## Melian

IC that when someone PMs me (on several occasions) to suggest that I'm not answering his PMs fast enough, it only causes me to wait EVEN LONGER before sending the next message. Eventually, I will just stop answering.

Yeah.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> IC that when someone PMs me (on several occasions) to suggest that I'm not answering his PMs fast enough, it only causes me to wait EVEN LONGER before sending the next message. Eventually, I will just stop answering.
> 
> Yeah.



I agree. The easiest way to get someone to ignore you forever is to whine for attention.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that if it was possible I would have sex with this car.

I heart you, fully loaded black Audio R8. :wubu:


----------



## Melian

^^^This exact model was parked across the street from my house last summer when one of the car shows hit T.O.

So....IC that I think I left a snail trail on someone's hot car. (too much?)


----------



## Captain Save

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that if it was possible I would have sex with this car.
> 
> I heart you, fully loaded black Audio R8. :wubu:



I wold be among the ten most wanted by the authorities across the continent for all the things I would do behind the wheel of this car.
I wonder how much it would cost to rent one for a road trip? Immaterial; it would be worth it.
:kiss2:




Melian said:


> ^^^This exact model was parked across the street from my house last summer when one of the car shows hit T.O.
> 
> So....IC that I think I left a snail trail on someone's hot car. (too much?)



It's only too much if no one got satisfied.


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that if it was possible I would have sex with this car.
> 
> I heart you, fully loaded black Audio R8. :wubu:




And obviously it should read AUDI. Not audio. But the extra "O" might come in handy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> I wold be among the ten most wanted by the authorities across the continent for all the things I would do behind the wheel of this car.
> I wonder how much it would cost to rent one for a road trip? Immaterial; it would be worth it.
> :kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only too much if no one got satisfied.



It's not very roomy inside for....extra curricular activities. But the hood is rather spacious... :blush:


----------



## Captain Save

Surlysomething said:


> It's not very roomy inside for....extra curricular activities. But the hood is rather spacious... :blush:



I wonder what people would think when they saw a dent right in the center of the hood? A nice evening breeze across the body can be sensuous. Hmmm...:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> I wonder what people would think when they saw a dent right in the center of the hood? A nice evening breeze across the body can be sensuous. Hmmm...:wubu:



Oh no, that car can't be dented. I'll have to think up another plan.


----------



## joeantonio25

i confess its been a while since my last post, where i got a bit kinky way too much TMI, im fairly new here always been on the sidelines reading! so i hope not to offend this time ide like to make new friends bbw and ffa alike! :blush: 

View attachment IMAGE_00034.jpg


----------



## Lizzy...

I confess that the thing I hate most in the world right now is when guys that once showed interest in me randomly start ignoring me. It has happened far too often and I do not understand why!


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I still haven't gone to sleep after work last night...but it's my BIRTHDAY!!! I don't want to miss any of it sleeping...Dammit.


----------



## Rowan

I confess...I dont know whats gotten into me today. I went and walked a mile before work and now im going to go work out again with the trainer at the gym here at work over my hour lunch break. This is very very odd for me.


----------



## Surlysomething

I miss you.


----------



## Captain Save

I confess to having no greater desire than to be the knight in shining armor to the damsel in distress. It's gotten me into bad situations in the past, and it's not likely to change.


----------



## steely

IC I live Captain Save's sig line.


----------



## Captain Save

steely said:


> IC I live Captain Save's sig line.



I confess my sig really describes my temperament; thank you very much for letting me know I'm not the only one. :blush:


----------



## BarbBBW

IC I have 2 personalities!! One flirty and one just plain naughty!!
One caring and loving the other completely heartless


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BarbBBW said:


> IC I have 2 personalities!! *One *flirty and *one* just plain naughty!!
> *One* caring and loving *the other* completely heartless



*I realize I may get hit with your heartless side for pointing this out and I freely admit I've never been the best at math, but umm... Wouldn't that be FOUR personalities? :doh:*


----------



## BarbBBW

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I realize I may get hit with your heartless side for pointing this out and I freely admit I've never been the best at math, but umm... Wouldn't that be FOUR personalities? :doh:*



true
better if I word it as such,...IC I have 2 personalities!! One flirty &caring and loving and one just plain naughty &completely heartless

Damn vodka always fucking with my thinking skills !! LOL


----------



## Uriel

I confess that the other morning, I was distracted by the presence of 'the girl', and...left her car door unlocked. Um... her car was robbed, stereo stolen, speakers trashed.... But, I bought her way mkore awesome new ones, and a much better stereo!! I rule.

PS: I'm still not allowed to play any of MY music...she hates Metal, but we can agree on Ministry and Skinny Puppy (And Styx, oddly...), so I''m OK.


----------



## Esther

Uriel said:


> I confess that the other morning, I was distracted by the presence of 'the girl', and...left her car door unlocked. Um... her car was robbed, stereo stolen, speakers trashed.... But, I bought her way mkore awesome new ones, and a much better stereo!! I rule.
> 
> PS: I'm still not allowed to play any of MY music...she hates Metal, but we can agree on Ministry and Skinny Puppy (And Styx, oddly...), so I''m OK.



For you it may just be common courtesy to replace your lady friend's stolen stereo system... but to ME that is so incredibly gentlemanly of you!!!! I know very few guys who would actually man up to a mistake like that!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Uriel said:


> I confess that the other morning, I was distracted by the presence of 'the girl', and...left her car door unlocked. Um... her car was robbed, stereo stolen, speakers trashed.... But, I bought her way mkore awesome new ones, and a much better stereo!! I rule.
> 
> PS: I'm still not allowed to play any of MY music...she hates Metal, but we can agree on Ministry and Skinny Puppy (And Styx, oddly...), so I''m OK.





Esther said:


> For you it may just be common courtesy to replace your lady friend's stolen stereo system... but to ME that is so incredibly gentlemanly of you!!!! I know very few guys who would actually man up to a mistake like that!



*I totally second that, Esther. You, Sir Uriel are my fave -okay my only- blue-haired archangel are a gentleman indeed. I can't rep you yet, but I will keep coming back here until I can!*


----------



## Uriel

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I totally second that, Esther. You, Sir Uriel are my fave -okay my only- blue-haired archangel are a gentleman indeed. I can't rep you yet, but I will keep coming back here until I can!*



gentleman, well, yes... I also went to Good Vibrations and bought her the new 'Toy' that she had been talking about ( the girls there made similar comments about my Awesomeness) as an I'm really sorry about the Car..' present, and yesterday we went shopping and I picked up the tab at MAC, as well as Victoria's Secrets... Ok, the last one was for me. I'm a wacky present-buying fool like that.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie

I secretly have a shrine in worship of Brandon Sanderson just recently created because of his new book and all his other books. *bows down* Sandersonism. :wubu:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I confess I just killed a drifter...actually I just ate some chicken wings but the former sounded better.


----------



## BarbBBW

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess I just killed a drifter...actually I just ate some chicken wings but the former sounded better.



actually eating chicken wings sounded better to me:eat1:! LOL although still just as messy:doh:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I also confess I want to hit my friend in the head with a large brick because all he talks about is mowing his lawn...I get it, the grass grows, you mow it, no need to go into details about it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I lost my job this week, but am sorta kinda excited to have a minimally paid summer vacation on UNCLE SAM, after paying for it for many decades....riding the bike many places, working my 2nd job part time and doing some dog/house sitting, selling ads for a publication, doing some typesetting, and maybe getting back into real estate......sounds not so bad*


----------



## escapist

Uriel said:


> Ministry and Skinny Puppy



RRRRRRRaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

that is some bad ass driving music, I always have to be careful about getting speeding tickets when I hear Ministry.


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I lost my job this week, but am sorta kinda excited to have a minimally paid summer vacation on UNCLE SAM, after paying for it for many decades....riding the bike many places, working my 2nd job part time and doing some dog/house sitting, selling ads for a publication, doing some typesetting, and maybe getting back into real estate......sounds not so bad*



Sorry about your job. Or should I be?  Sounds like you have a good summer all planned out.


----------



## Melian

escapist said:


> RRRRRRRaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> that is some bad ass driving music, I always have to be careful about getting speeding tickets when I hear Ministry.



Jesus Built My Hotrod....

That's a roadkill-maker, right there. Although, IC, I have only ever been ticketed while listening to Hocico. Doing 170km/h in a 60  

(luckily, speed laws weren't so tough, back then)


----------



## powderfinger

I confess I faked the moon landing. I also confesse I made up an excuse not to drive home and see my mom today when the real reason I didn't want to go is because tonight is all you can eat hot wings night at my favorite bar.


----------



## Uriel

Melian said:


> Jesus Built My Hotrod....
> 
> That's a roadkill-maker, right there. Although, IC, I have only ever been ticketed while listening to Hocico. Doing 170km/h in a 60
> 
> (luckily, speed laws weren't so tough, back then)



Only time I was ever involved in a high speed ticket (I wasn't driving), it was Slayer...Don't drive to Angel of Death, folks...


----------



## BarbBBW

Uriel said:


> Only time I was ever involved in a high speed ticket (I wasn't driving), it was Slayer...Don't drive to Angel of Death, folks...



Pulled over listening to Metallica ! I had tinted windows on my car,.. so both officers slowly approached my car with guns drawn!! It was so funny i couldnt stop laughing, so they made me take a DUI test. I was fine ,.. no drinks,.. just me, my hot car with tinted windows and METALLICA BLASTING!! AWESOME!!
no ticket though, i was wearing a very low cut blouse,... so you know me!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess I just killed a drifter...actually I just ate some chicken wings but the former sounded better.



Was that drifter......errrrrrr those wings barbecued?



WhiteHotRazor said:


> I also confess I want to hit my friend in the head with a large brick because all he talks about is mowing his lawn...I get it, the grass grows, you mow it, no need to go into details about it.



It sounds like your best friend is Hank Hill....



HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I lost my job this week, but am sorta kinda excited to have a minimally paid summer vacation on UNCLE SAM, after paying for it for many decades....riding the bike many places, working my 2nd job part time and doing some dog/house sitting, selling ads for a publication, doing some typesetting, and maybe getting back into real estate......sounds not so bad*




Oh no! I'm so sorry. Hey, after some of your posts over the bullshit you got there, doesn't sound like a big loss anyway. Glad to hear that you have a good attitude, again!, and have your summer planned out. I hope you have a terrific time


----------



## Melian

IC that I get a lot of stupid songs stuck in my head. 

The one I have today is possibly the stupidest ever (previously, the stupidest was Turkey in the Straw):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgocE-JfWFI

(who else watched Sesame Street in the 80's when it was basically a 1h acid trip?)


----------



## powderfinger

Melian said:


> IC that I get a lot of stupid songs stuck in my head.
> 
> The one I have today is possibly the stupidest ever (previously, the stupidest was Turkey in the Straw):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgocE-JfWFI
> 
> (who else watched Sesame Street in the 80's when it was basically a 1h acid trip?)



So trippy, they even had a Phillip Glass segment once, Sesame Street used to rule hard.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> IC that I get a lot of stupid songs stuck in my head.
> 
> The one I have today is possibly the stupidest ever (previously, the stupidest was Turkey in the Straw):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgocE-JfWFI
> 
> (who else watched Sesame Street in the 80's when it was basically a 1h acid trip?)



*I think the teletubies were even TRIPPIER.....and psychedelic as well *:happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I was at the gym early today...and there was a guy there that I talk to generally and he had a very fat friend with him.

He brought said friend to the 2nd class I took, a sorta high reps/ weight class..can't think of the name of it..but ME the eternal FFA couldn't stop stealing serious glances at his HUGE GUT, especially if it sneaked out from under his wife beater... 

did I mention he had a huge belly and a very tight wife beater on...:smitten:*


----------



## Esther

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I was at the gym early today...and there was a guy there that I talk to generally and he had a very fat friend with him.
> 
> He brought said friend to the 2nd class I took, a sorta high reps/ weight class..can't think of the name of it..but ME the eternal FFA couldn't stop stealing serious glances at his HUGE GUT, especially if it sneaked out from under his wife beater...
> 
> did I mention he had a huge belly and a very tight wife beater on...:smitten:*



I used to browse in a certain clothing store I don't really like because one of the sales clerks was this cute, chubby tattooed guy who tended to wear tight white wife beaters and v-neck t-shirts. :wubu: I love me a good tight white t-shirt.


----------



## CleverBomb

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess I just killed a drifter...actually I just ate some chicken wings but the former sounded better.


I killed a 2 liter bottle of Fresca in Reno, just to watch my diet. 

-Ruisty


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> I used to browse in a certain clothing store I don't really like because one of the sales clerks was this cute, chubby tattooed guy who tended to wear tight white wife beaters and v-neck t-shirts. :wubu: I love me a good tight white t-shirt.



*i couldn't rep you...but was gonna say...we are sisters by a different mother...that is so totally something I do...

One day I got the gas nozzle stuck in my cars gas tank :doh: I know..who does that? I DID..and this very cute BHM at the store came out and used his mighty force to get it outta there LMAO....it was kinda funny and very embarrassing at the same time..I so wanted to just hit on him..but he was young young young....and MY INSTINCTS said....grow up...

but IC I go there to lurk and catch glimpses all the same.....*


----------



## Surlysomething

I stayed home from work today because I have a shitty headache and needed to sleep and relax. Oh, surprise. I get woken up by the apartment above me getting their hardwood floor sanded and finished. This was at 10am and it's 2:30pm and they're still going strong. They might as well come down and SAND MY FUCKING BRAIN it's so loud.

I confess i'm PISSED.


----------



## hossbabyjr

i confess...i just got back from a work-out, and i have a serious craving for pizza and beer.

oh...i also confess that i have just bought a ticket to see the midnite showing of Transformers II tomorrow nite (the movie should be good, but i'm really lookin forward to seein Megan Fox:bounce!


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> I stayed home from work today because I have a shitty headache and needed to sleep and relax. Oh, surprise. I get woken up by the apartment above me getting their hardwood floor sanded and finished. This was at 10am and it's 2:30pm and they're still going strong. They might as well come down and SAND MY FUCKING BRAIN it's so loud.
> 
> I confess i'm PISSED.




10am-6:30pm.  And all I can smell now is varnish. I think I should get a day's worth of my rent back as a refund. Fuckers.


----------



## Surlysomething

today = one of the worst days of my life


----------



## escapist

I confess I love my naughty life! Mahahahah 

** Snaps another picture of his belly to tease with **


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> today = one of the worst days of my life



Sorry to hear that.....I hope today is going better.


----------



## Surlysomething

edx said:


> Sorry to hear that.....I hope today is going better.




Thanks. Sometimes the axe needs to fall hard if change is going to happen.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm not much of a crier, but some co-workers expressed how much they missed me while I was gone and that got me a bit teary.


It's going to ruin my rep though!


----------



## Hole

I confess I'm heart broken over Michael Jackson's death. I feel like it's real and not at the same time.


----------



## Uriel

Hole said:


> I confess I'm heart broken over Michael Jackson's death. I feel like it's real and not at the same time.



My condolences. While I wasn't a big fan of MJ, I know how much you loved him, and how much it must be hurting. I remember when Carey Grant died, I was just a kid, but I cried and cried, because I had so wanted to meet him some day and do my impression of him saying 'Judy! Judy!'

-Ron


----------



## Hole

Uriel said:


> My condolences. While I wasn't a big fan of MJ, I know how much you loved him, and how much it must be hurting. I remember when Carey Grant died, I was just a kid, but I cried and cried, because I had so wanted to meet him some day and do my impression of him saying 'Judy! Judy!'
> 
> -Ron



Thank you.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that when i'm stressed I don't realize that I bounce my right leg all day.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I confess that as much as I love the comfort of my bed, I hate that I've been forced into it for the past two days because of this damn flu!


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that when i'm stressed I don't realize that I bounce my right leg all day.




and today it's my left leg

plus i'm losing weight...my jeans can be pulled off without undoing..kinda good, kinda bad at the same time


----------



## Zandoz

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that when i'm stressed I don't realize that I bounce my right leg all day.



I bounce my leg...and/or rock side to side <shrug>. For some reason it totally gets on my wife's nerves.


----------



## WillSpark

I want a hug.

I'm not sad or depressed and nothing bad really happened to me to make me _need_ a hug. I just really want one.


----------



## BarbBBW

WillSpark said:


> I want a hug.
> 
> I'm not sad or depressed and nothing bad really happened to me to make me _need_ a hug. I just really want one.



((((((((WILL)))))))) Big Hugs for you hunny!!!
if I were closer to you I would hug you for real,.. hope this will help for now


----------



## Captain Save

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that when i'm stressed I don't realize that I bounce my right leg all day.



May your stress subside, and fade into the background like an unpleasant memory.
:bow: 


Maybe that's why my daughter does it when she's in the car, and I don't notice it until I come to a stop and the car is still going back and forth at the stop light. I'm still not used to it.


----------



## chicken legs

IC my feelings can only be described by the song "Blue" by A Perfect Circle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5xuY3OFHvA


----------



## Uriel

WillSpark said:


> I want a hug.
> 
> I'm not sad or depressed and nothing bad really happened to me to make me _need_ a hug. I just really want one.



Aww man..I'd hug ya, but I'm too far away. I'm a 'Huggin' Fool'...

Not an hour ago, I had the Awesome-est Hug in the World, from 'the Girl'.
She also works at my club, and we were both all nasty with spilled booze, sweaty, she smelled vaguely of bleach (She works on the Floor at my work...Ah, Work Romance), and was pouty and sad at smelling of bleach...
Hug in my garage driveway (Her saying 'You are really sweaty'...but still nuzzling my neck), my hands working at her poor sore shoulders...
Ahem...Er.

Um, I confess that I sure did enjoy that Hug... Dammit, she's in Santa Barbara from Sunday until Wednesday... 
At least I can catch up on my Nerdery, as my Gamer friends have been feeling very neglected...


----------



## Esther

I confess... I hate making friends with people who have no friends, because then I become 100% responsible for their fucking entertainment all of the goddamn time.
GET THIS GIRL AWAY FROM ME


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> I confess... I hate making friends with people who have no friends, because then I become 100% responsible for their fucking entertainment all of the goddamn time.
> GET THIS GIRL AWAY FROM ME



Over the past year or so, almost every single one of my friends has moved away. I'm down to like 1 friend while I look for some more. You would be my friend, right? I'd be cool about it!


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> Over the past year or so, almost every single one of my friends has moved away. I'm down to like 1 friend while I look for some more. You would be my friend, right? I'd be cool about it!




I should probably rephrase what I meant, since I'm honestly not a total heartless monster!
I don't like it when someone gets incredibly clingy and follows me around everywhere instead of trying to make other new friends. I dislike being responsible for someone's happiness all the time, and then having them act all hurt and jealous when I want to do things without them!


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> I should probably rephrase what I meant, since I'm honestly not a total heartless monster!
> I don't like it when someone gets incredibly clingy and follows me around everywhere instead of trying to make other new friends. I dislike being responsible for someone's happiness all the time, and then having them act all hurt and jealous when I want to do things without them!



It's too late, first impressions are everything!


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm starting to understand the hermit mentality.


People suck ass.


----------



## BarbBBW

Surlysomething said:


> I'm starting to understand the hermit mentality.
> 
> 
> People suck ass.



well i still love ya


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I am beyond giddy... last night/early this morning, the girl and I sort of simultaneously dropped the 'L' word...



-Uriel


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> I should probably rephrase what I meant, since I'm honestly not a total heartless monster!
> I don't like it when someone gets incredibly clingy and follows me around everywhere instead of trying to make other new friends. I dislike being responsible for someone's happiness all the time, and then having them act all hurt and jealous when I want to do things without them!



BITCH!


LOL....just kidding. I know what you mean, though - with a few of my "friends" I really have to suppress the urge to push them into traffic. The type of people who message you the second you log onto MSN every time (even if it's at a bizarre hour, just to send an email), leave 5 messages on your voicemail every damn day, want to know your plans every weekend, drop by your house unannounced, show up at places because they think you might be there, ask where you buy all your clothes (then try to buy all the same ones :doh, etc etc. Lame sauce.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> BITCH!
> 
> 
> LOL....just kidding. I know what you mean, though - with a few of my "friends" I really have to suppress the urge to push them into traffic. The type of people who message you the second you log onto MSN every time (even if it's at a bizarre hour, just to send an email), leave 5 messages on your voicemail every damn day, want to know your plans every weekend, drop by your house unannounced, show up at places because they think you might be there, ask where you buy all your clothes (then try to buy all the same ones :doh, etc etc. Lame sauce.



EXACTLY. You must know exactly how I feel, haha. It's nice for someone to think you're cool or whatever, but the cling factor can get really distressing.
There's a music festival near my town every summer that I always look forward to, and this girl actually told me straight up that she intended to come even though she doesn't like any of the bands, just to "follow me around all day." She then begged me not to "abandon" her. She's twenty eight!!! Like I want to babysit her from noon til 2am on my favourite day of the year? Fuck yourself pal!


----------



## Tad

Clearly Esther and Melian are just as awesome IRL as they seem here, hence those more awesomeness-challenged seek to attach themselves and soak some of it up!


----------



## Melian

edx said:


> Clearly Esther and Melian are just as awesome IRL as they seem here, hence those more awesomeness-challenged seek to attach themselves and soak some of it up!



It's because we're robots


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> It's because we're robots



Yes, that would explain it. :bow:

But clearly someone needs to ramp up production at the "awesome FFA factory," as the prototypes seem to be performing exceptionally well.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i had no idea how much I missed making out and kissing and cuddling and mens scratchiness on my cheek.....OMG it's been a long time...and is amazing that LUST and DEISRE and mutual .....WANT*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC i had no idea how much I missed making out and kissing and cuddling and mens scratchiness on my cheek.....OMG it's been a long time...and is amazing that LUST and DEISRE and mutual .....WANT*




Does this mean you got laid? :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

HDANGEL15 said:


> *[F]IC i had no idea how much I missed making out and kissing and cuddling and mens scratchiness on my cheek.....OMG it's been a long time...and is amazing that LUST and DEISRE and mutual .....WANT[/FONT]*



*I hear you HD! Whether or not it goes further, there is just something in the dynamic collide of the physical, the emotional and the not-so-simple headiness of all the promise in THAT moment that just rocks!  Here's to you feeling that more often!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Does this mean you got laid? :bow:


*
wow I think it MIGHT *



OneWickedAngel said:


> *I hear you HD! Whether or not it goes further, there is just something in the dynamic collide of the physical, the emotional and the not-so-simple headiness of all the promise in THAT moment that just rocks!  Here's to you feeling that more often!*



*THAT moment..you got it sister....I haven't experienced that this year..and ya it is pretty amazing *


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I confess that I can't deal with humid weather. I'm a Scot, we thrive on rain. I think my eyeballs are sweating


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I am rather annoyed at both my girlie and my best friend...since they both kept at me to leave the concert that I was at today, until I just said 'Fuck It' and left...right in the middle of the headliner's (Necrophagist) set...Oh well, I suppose I can see them the next time they come from Germany. :|

My friend was really tired, and needed me to walk her to her car (Bad neighborhood), and there were no re-entries, once you left...

My Girlie missed me (She just came back from out of town),but...WTF.

Anyways, yeah... I almost saw all of the bands that I had been looking forward to seeing for 6 months.

Uriel


----------



## Esther

Uriel said:


> I confess that I am rather annoyed at both my girlie and my best friend...since they both kept at me to leave the concert that I was at today, until I just said 'Fuck It' and left...right in the middle of the headliner's (Necrophagist) set...Oh well, I suppose I can see them the next time they come from Germany. :|
> 
> My friend was really tired, and needed me to walk her to her car (Bad neighborhood), and there were no re-entries, once you left...
> 
> My Girlie missed me (She just came back from out of town),but...WTF.
> 
> Anyways, yeah... I almost saw all of the bands that I had been looking forward to seeing for 6 months.
> 
> Uriel




That is one of my biggest pet peeves (what your friend did, not your lady friend); if someone isn't the concert-going type, it is so inconsiderate to go anyway and get all bummed out and tired and ruin everyone else's time.


----------



## CherryRVA

Esther said:


> That is one of my biggest pet peeves (what your friend did, not your lady friend); if someone isn't the concert-going type, it is so inconsiderate to go anyway and get all bummed out and tired and ruin everyone else's time.



Yer darn right, I agree with you on this. If I am with somebody at a show and I'm just not into it, I'll grab a beer, find a place to sit and write....always have a pen, a sharpie and my journal with me. Never get bored that way.  It's the polite thing to at least let everybody enjoy themselves.


----------



## GainTo260

I confess: Ned Fox's stories both turn me on and make me hungry. Thanks, Ned... where ever you are.


----------



## scorpioinco

Apparently I am attracted to mentally unstable liars, cheaters, and professional victims, or they're the ones attracted to me. ;p I love to smell good all the time not just dates, axe, good colognes etc, dunno why I think it's a comfort thing.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm nervous about the birthday present I got my Mom for her 50th. I hand picked a bonsai tree from an authentic Japanese bonsai garden and I want her to love, love, love it. It's a Banyan tree and it actually has tiny fruit on it right now.


So nervous.


----------



## BarbBBW

scorpioinco said:


> Apparently I am attracted to mentally unstable liars, cheaters, and professional victims, or they're the ones attracted to me. ;p I love to smell good all the time not just dates, axe, good colognes etc, dunno why I think it's a comfort thing.



No wonder I am drawn to you!! I dunno if its the AXE or the allure of the other , mentally unstable liars, cheaters, and professional victims!!

hehehehhe 
Just playing


----------



## BarbBBW

Surlysomething said:


> I'm nervous about the birthday present I got my Mom for her 50th. I hand picked a bonsai tree from an authentic Japanese bonsai garden and I want her to love, love, love it. It's a Banyan tree and it actually has tiny fruit on it right now.
> 
> 
> So nervous.



It sounds gorgeous!! She will love it, if it is from you, you know how moms are!!! Dont be nervous! You know your mom the best


----------



## scorpioinco

BarbBBW said:


> No wonder I am drawn to you!! I dunno if its the AXE or the allure of the other , mentally unstable liars, cheaters, and professional victims!!
> 
> hehehehhe
> Just playing




;p 

lol


----------



## Surlysomething

I can't get enough strawberry stuff.

Jams and tarts and big baskets of fresh berries. :eat2:

Gotta love summer.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I confess, ashamedly, that I actually saw Transformers 2

ugggghhhh


----------



## Melian

Lately, all I want to eat is fresh summer fruit, especially the dragon fruit.







It's so tasty AND it looks like the frozen flame


----------



## Surlysomething

the incessant, overt sexuality that some people on this site share on a regular basis

no. one. cares.


----------



## TraciJo67

Surlysomething said:


> the incessant, overt sexuality that some people on this site share on a regular basis
> 
> no. one. cares.



Well, I care, Tina. It gives me something to shake my finger at, and that's a very fine thing


----------



## Surlysomething

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, I care, Tina. It gives me something to shake my finger at, and that's a very fine thing




I was going to say something about your finger and where you could stick it, but then I realized it might come off sexual.


----------



## Surlysomething

I must confess that I totally LOVE when the boys of summer show up.

I've been seeing so many hot BHM's that it's hard to control myself. :blush:




Keep up the good work, boys.


----------



## TraciJo67

Surlysomething said:


> I was going to say something about your finger and where you could stick it, but then I realized it might come off sexual.



What in the hell is sexual about my nose? Huh? 

(p.s. I am as annoyed about it as you are, but it also gives me fodder for PM discussion, and nosy bird as I am, it's at least something to talk about)


----------



## Surlysomething

TraciJo67 said:


> What in the hell is sexual about my nose? Huh?
> 
> (p.s. I am as annoyed about it as you are, but it also gives me fodder for PM discussion, and nosy bird as I am, it's at least something to talk about)




Haha. I'm sure there's NOTHING sexual about your nose. (or at least I hope not)


----------



## lilme

I now I am very late for this but
I confess that I have two dachshunds and there awesome.
LOL ok I confess that my fav song is Banana pancakes good beat.:happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I am going to the allgoodfestival.com tomorrow and am so happy to be sharing an incredible weekend with some really amazing friends, as well as a few 10000 i haven't met yet....life is good*


----------



## samuraiscott

I like a girl from INDY. A lot.


----------



## Hole

I confess I am so hungry and I am secretly happy my lovely BHM left half his pizza for me to eat.:eat2:


----------



## IszyStone

I confess that I watch NCIS every chance I have.


----------



## BarbBBW

ic that being married doesnt always mean you get sex,.. thats a stupid MYTH


----------



## Esther

I confess that I may actually quit my job.
I recieved a drunkenly garbled text message from my boss tonight at about 9:30pm basically saying that nobody is coming in to work with me tomorrow because he and the assistant manager are too drunk and too far away, and that it would "be a good idea" to find someone to come in.
So it is my responsibility to begin tracking down the ONLY other available employee on a Saturday night, in order to cover for my MANAGERS tomorrow, or else I work the entire shift alone without being able to use the washroom or eat lunch (while still getting deducted for breaks... and they'll still pay themselves for the hours they are absent). 

I cannot believe this is considered acceptable.


----------



## pdesil071189

I :smitten:Love:smitten: to drink but I can't Handle liquor that well. I usually have to wake up at 4 am to puke. Sad part is im only 20 ​


----------



## BarbBBW

pdesil071189 said:


> I :smitten:Love:smitten: to drink but I can't Handle liquor that well. I usually have to wake up at 4 am to puke. Sad part is im only 20 ​



wow that sucks!! drink less,.. and wait till u r 21 lol


----------



## pdesil071189

BarbBBW said:


> wow that sucks!! drink less,.. and wait till u r 21 lol



Lol What a "Buzz Kill" Yep you caught me im BUI (Blogging Under The Influence)​


----------



## steely

BarbBBW said:


> ic that being married doesnt always mean you get sex,.. thats a stupid MYTH



I feel you, girl!


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to being tired and overwhelmed from the past week and weekend.

I don't feel like doing much....so I haven't done anything today. I don't feel like talking...nothing.

I grabbed a coffee, the paper and that's about it. The couch has been my companion for the day.


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> I confess that I may actually quit my job.
> I recieved a drunkenly garbled text message from my boss tonight at about 9:30pm basically saying that nobody is coming in to work with me tomorrow because he and the assistant manager are too drunk and too far away, and that it would "be a good idea" to find someone to come in.
> So it is my responsibility to begin tracking down the ONLY other available employee on a Saturday night, in order to cover for my MANAGERS tomorrow, or else I work the entire shift alone without being able to use the washroom or eat lunch (while still getting deducted for breaks... and they'll still pay themselves for the hours they are absent).
> 
> I cannot believe this is considered acceptable.



That is completely unacceptable.

Start looking for another job and, once you've secured that, quit in some spectacular manner that fucks them all over.


----------



## William

Record the message 

For leverage!!

William




Melian said:


> That is completely unacceptable.
> 
> Start looking for another job and, once you've secured that, quit in some spectacular manner that fucks them all over.


----------



## Surlysomething

I fucking refuse to deal with their shit anymore.


Refuse.


----------



## TraciJo67

IC, I often wonder if people realize just how public Dims (and other sites, for that matter) is ... and that at any time their spouse ... boss ... friends ... coworkers ... CHILDREN ... could stumble across their online posts/photos/behaviors.


----------



## William

Don't forget how long Google will keep a cached copy of your post 

William





TraciJo67 said:


> IC, I often wonder if people realize just how public Dims (and other sites, for that matter) is ... and that at any time their spouse ... boss ... friends ... coworkers ... CHILDREN ... could stumble across their online posts/photos/behaviors.


----------



## Surlysomething

TraciJo67 said:


> IC, I often wonder if people realize just how public Dims (and other sites, for that matter) is ... and that at any time their spouse ... boss ... friends ... coworkers ... CHILDREN ... could stumble across their online posts/photos/behaviors.




It's mind-boggling. And Facebook? These kids have no idea that their future employers are going to see EVERYTHING they post.

eeediots.


----------



## Captain Save

Regarding the longevity of deeds done online, I've heard it said that once something hits the internet, it lives forever in some form. That being said, even though Dims is not accessible from computers at my job, I go to work every day confident that my gossipy coworkers know a lot more about me than they let on, including my activity here. The same goes for anyone who knows my reclusive ass IRL.

I'm sure it should bother me in some way, but for some reason I can't quite put my finger on any possible reasons why. Until I can figure out that reason, I'm gonna keep on floating on....


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I confess that I'm starting to feel too big. I'm probably going to start cutting some weight.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> That is completely unacceptable.
> 
> Start looking for another job and, once you've secured that, quit in some spectacular manner that fucks them all over.



I'm definitely going to start looking around. There are so many things that go on at my workplace that bother me already, this was the icing on the cake. One of these days they are gonna get caught doing this kind of shit. (Because this kind of stupidity occurs every single week.)


----------



## Esther

TraciJo67 said:


> IC, I often wonder if people realize just how public Dims (and other sites, for that matter) is ... and that at any time their spouse ... boss ... friends ... coworkers ... CHILDREN ... could stumble across their online posts/photos/behaviors.



This is the reason I do not use my real name, delete my photos after a few days, and have never specified where I live, work, or go to school in any forum posts. I dislike the idea of my identity floating around on the internet.


----------



## William

You could have called yourself Jane Doe!

William 



Esther said:


> This is the reason I do not use my real name, delete my photos after a few days, and have never specified where I live, work, or go to school in any forum posts. I dislike the idea of my identity floating around on the internet.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to wanting a day of lounging by the ocean, complete with creamsicles, good books, sand between my toes, naps in the shade, the smell of coconut lotion, hot dogs and salt and vinegar chips. Frisbee tossing. Sand castle building. Wading in the warm water while basking in the glory of the Pacific Ocean. Then heading home with warm skin, red cheeks and a happy glow.

:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TraciJo67 said:


> IC, I often wonder if people realize just how public Dims (and other sites, for that matter) is ... and that at any time their spouse ... boss ... friends ... coworkers ... CHILDREN ... could stumble across their online posts/photos/behaviors.



This explains why everyone at work looks at me funnier than usual now.....:doh:


----------



## BarbBBW

TraciJo67 said:


> IC, I often wonder if people realize just how public Dims (and other sites, for that matter) is ... and that at any time their spouse ... boss ... friends ... coworkers ... CHILDREN ... could stumble across their online posts/photos/behaviors.



lving life, with what ifs.... just kills it for me. What if this, that ,or the other thing. Some things in life ARE personal. True on the web you are taking a chance putting it out there. But This is me wether all those people see all my post or p0ics or whatever, this is who I am like or leave, or deal with it best you can! :bow:


----------



## TraciJo67

BarbBBW said:


> lving life, with what ifs.... just kills it for me. What if this, that ,or the other thing. Some things in life ARE personal. True on the web you are taking a chance putting it out there. But This is me wether all those people see all my post or p0ics or whatever, this is who I am like or leave, or deal with it best you can! :bow:



Barb, I agree that being obsessed with the "what if's" can be just as bad a practice as not thinking about them at all.

But taking certain precautions to ensure that one is protected from their child stumbling across nude pictures or the boss sees some petulant rant (I shudder at that one) or the spouse sees some heavy-duty flirting and all of a sudden he/she is filled with painful doubt ... these things are, to me, risky enough to ensure that I'm going to at least think before I take certain actions. As far as YOUR behavior bothering me, or anyone else's, for that matter ... if/when that is the case, I have an ignore button and the blessed ability to see only what I want to see, whether I do exercise that option or not. I'm not complaining about MY discomfort. I am openly wondering if the people who do behave badly (i.e., fat-hating or racist/homophobic rants, for example) ever think about the possible repurcussions. Or if they just assume -- as I have, for a long time -- that the internet affords more anonymity than it truly does. I've recently had family members and friends ask me what Dimensions is. They've read comments from other Dims members on my Facebook page. I have to admit, I've shared more personal information here than I would have, had I thought about the possibility that certain family members would one day stumble in and look around.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm sucking back a Mocha frap at 8:51am. Viva la Humpday!

(and i'm wearing a VERY white t-shirt that I hope I keep white all day and I confess to thinking I probably won't)


----------



## Surlysomething

TraciJo67 said:


> Barb, I agree that being obsessed with the "what if's" can be just as bad a practice as not thinking about them at all.
> 
> But taking certain precautions to ensure that one is protected from their child stumbling across nude pictures or the boss sees some petulant rant (I shudder at that one) or the spouse sees some heavy-duty flirting and all of a sudden he/she is filled with painful doubt ... these things are, to me, risky enough to ensure that I'm going to at least think before I take certain actions. As far as YOUR behavior bothering me, or anyone else's, for that matter ... if/when that is the case, I have an ignore button and the blessed ability to see only what I want to see, whether I do exercise that option or not. I'm not complaining about MY discomfort. I am openly wondering if the people who do behave badly (i.e., fat-hating or racist/homophobic rants, for example) ever think about the possible repurcussions. Or if they just assume -- as I have, for a long time -- that the internet affords more anonymity than it truly does. I've recently had family members and friends ask me what Dimensions is. They've read comments from other Dims members on my Facebook page. I have to admit, I've shared more personal information here than I would have, had I thought about the possibility that certain family members would one day stumble in and look around.



I look at the stuff people post and i'm glad I use my brain.


----------



## BarbBBW

TraciJo67 said:


> Barb, I agree that being obsessed with the "what if's" can be just as bad a practice as not thinking about them at all.
> 
> *But taking certain precautions to ensure that one is protected from their child stumbling across nude pictures or the boss sees some petulant rant (I shudder at that one) or the spouse sees some heavy-duty flirting and all of a sudden he/she is filled with painful doubt ... these things are, to me, risky enough to ensure that I'm going to at least think before I take certain actions.* As far as YOUR behavior bothering me, or anyone else's, for that matter ... if/when that is the case, I have an ignore button and the blessed ability to see only what I want to see, whether I do exercise that option or not. I'm not complaining about MY discomfort. I am openly wondering if the people who do behave badly (i.e., fat-hating or racist/homophobic rants, for example) ever think about the possible repurcussions. Or if they just assume -- as I have, for a long time -- that the internet affords more anonymity than it truly does. I've recently had family members and friends ask me what Dimensions is. They've read comments from other Dims members on my Facebook page. I have to admit, I've shared more personal information here than I would have, had I thought about the possibility that certain family members would one day stumble in and look around.



I agree with you 100% there!!


----------



## Esther

I think I'd feel worse about the idea of my boss seeing my admittedly petulant rant if I wasn't 100% in the right.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to feeling extremely wiped out...not feeling very productive.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I confess that I'm starting to feel too big. I'm probably going to start cutting some weight.



I confess that I am considering a diet again myself


----------



## BarbBBW

IC I am just feeling ,.. i dunno ,... sad tonight?? just down, sad, overwhelmed by life i suppose.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*(((BARB BBW)))
big squishy hugs to you gf*


----------



## Tanuki

I confess I'm having a massive relapse... not good, not good at all


----------



## HDANGEL15

*(((T-Bear)))
relapse on WHAT substance?
got someone to call, I HOPE!!!
you don't have to be alone...*


----------



## Tanuki

*hugs*

Thank you!

Relapse health wise, I had been having a good patch but things have just built up and its getting on top of me now, Thanks again :3


----------



## Kbbig

First confession, let's see...

I confess that I am on the fence about really letting myself go. I still wish to fit in some cool clothes that I have grown out of, yet I also want to get so big I burst out of my current clothes. And my true confession is, I think I won't be able to get much bigger without not liking it. Or not, we'll see.


----------



## Uriel

I confess that I don't really come on here any more, and I don't really miss it either.RL, girl, work, huge vet bills (Cat will live, but he owes me over 2K for fixing his kidneys...but he's worth it)... and a general lack of interest in people talking endlessly about being fat... 
I suppose my focus is about being me (Whatever/whoever that is at the moment in Life), not about being fat.
Ah well. I am glad that you folks have somewhere to hang out and enjoy each others company.

Uriel


----------



## Surlysomething

Uriel said:


> I confess that I don't really come on here any more, and I don't really miss it either.RL, girl, work, huge vet bills (Cat will live, but he owes me over 2K for fixing his kidneys...but he's worth it)... and a general lack of interest in people talking endlessly about being fat...
> I suppose my focus is about being me (Whatever/whoever that is at the moment in Life), not about being fat.
> Ah well. I am glad that you folks have somewhere to hang out and enjoy each others company.
> 
> Uriel




Wow, nice way to burn the site. I figure if people don't want to come here, they don't. Why all the drama about it? Who gives a shit.


----------



## Uriel

Surlysomething said:


> Wow, nice way to burn the site. I figure if people don't want to come here, they don't. Why all the drama about it? Who gives a shit.



How did I burn the site exactly?

I can't be the only one who finds endless talk about being fat boring and wishes that there was (occasionally) instead talk about something else by people who happen to be fat. I was lucky enough to meet a few folks from here, when they visited my work in the last several months, and they were all very nice.
However, a couple of them went on and on about being fat, there weren't enough fat people at my club, how did I like being fat etc... It's just not something that I feel needs to be expounded on and gone over infinitely.
Through PMs, I know that I am not alone in this thought.

I don't think that I have brought any Drama in the least. This is a thread about confessions. My confession was merely that I have lost any real desire to frequent Dims. I never said it was something that made me happy, or that I felt that I had 'Outgrown' the place or what-not, just that I find myself too wrapped up in my outside life to spend any real time talking about how big my belly is etc...


----------



## Surlysomething

Uriel said:


> How did I burn the site exactly?
> 
> I can't be the only one who finds endless talk about being fat boring and wishes that there was (occasionally) instead talk about something else by people who happen to be fat. I was lucky enough to meet a few folks from here, when they visited my work in the last several months, and they were all very nice.
> However, a couple of them went on and on about being fat, there weren't enough fat people at my club, how did I like being fat etc... It's just not something that I feel needs to be expounded on and gone over infinitely.
> Through PMs, I know that I am not alone in this thought.
> 
> I don't think that I have brought any Drama in the least. This is a thread about confessions. My confession was merely that I have lost any real desire to frequent Dims. I never said it was something that made me happy, or that I felt that I had 'Outgrown' the place or what-not, just that I find myself too wrapped up in my outside life to spend any real time talking about how big my belly is etc...




It's just funny to me how people go on about the site. The site hasn't changed. It's about being fat or big or whatever, that's not going away. I rarely talk abut my 'belly', who are you hanging out with? Haha. It is what it is, dude.

People on line do it all the time...MY LIFE IS SO MUCH BETTER NOW I DON'T NEED THIS PLACE rants. Ok, ok. We get it, you've got shit going on. Why not just not show up at all? Haha. Would you go to a WOW forum and expect them to talk about the Golf channel?


----------



## Uriel

Surlysomething said:


> It's just funny to me how people go on about the site. The site hasn't changed. It's about being fat or big or whatever, that's not going away. I rarely talk abut my 'belly', who are you hanging out with? Haha. It is what it is, dude.
> 
> People on line do it all the time...MY LIFE IS SO MUCH BETTER NOW I DON'T NEED THIS PLACE rants. Ok, ok. We get it, you've got shit going on. Why not just not show up at all? Haha. Would you go to a WOW forum and expect them to talk about the Golf channel?



You seem to have missed my point entirely, which is odd, since you seem like an intelligent person. I didn't say that my life was better, far from it. It is merely busy. I never 'needed' this place, I just found and enjoyed it for what it was, a forum for expressing ideas and thoughts (You know, like my thought/confession about not really having any desire to hang out here anymore...).
Nor was there any 'Rant'. You have ranted, I have ranted, I think we both know what a Rant looks like, and there was nothing rant-like in my post. And the belly thing was specifically meant regarding My belly, not anyone else's. 

Now, here's where I don't post anymore on this subject, and here's where you don't reply...if you can bring yourself to do so. We will just let the thread get back to what folks come here for: Confessions.


Ron

PS: Despite my Nerdiness, I am not a WoW player, though I am a (shitty) golfer.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to_ still_ being mind-boggled by people EVERY SINGLE DAY.


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to_ still_ being mind-boggled by people EVERY SINGLE DAY.



Same here.


----------



## escapist

Uriel said:


> I confess that I don't really come on here any more, and I don't really miss it either.RL, girl, work, huge vet bills (Cat will live, but he owes me over 2K for fixing his kidneys...but he's worth it)... and a general lack of interest in people talking endlessly about being fat...
> I suppose my focus is about being me (Whatever/whoever that is at the moment in Life), not about being fat.
> Ah well. I am glad that you folks have somewhere to hang out and enjoy each others company.
> 
> Uriel



I think what my fine friend is really expressing (and I hope he doesn't mind me taking the liberty to say) is: Life is hard enough. Why hang out in a place were people use other people as an emotional dumping ground? I often feel that way, but sometimes it is fun to just express my perspective on the thoughts and words of others. I think its just important to not allow it to get the better of you and if it does, I think your doing the right thing...just take a break. I do it all the time. I am not here every day, but still here every few weeks. There are some wonderful people here and I love the exchanges I have with them.

just my 2 cents


----------



## HDANGEL15

T-Bear said:


> *hugs*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Relapse health wise, I had been having a good patch but things have just built up and its getting on top of me now, Thanks again :3


*
(((T-Bear))) I sure hope it seems a little better today then yesterday....
BE POSITIVE...xoxo ANGEL*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Kbbig said:


> First confession, let's see...
> 
> I confess that I am on the fence about really letting myself go. I still wish to fit in some cool clothes that I have grown out of, yet I also want to get so big I burst out of my current clothes. And my true confession is, I think I won't be able to get much bigger without not liking it. Or not, we'll see.



*(((Kbbig))) can't say I have noticed ou around the BHM boards ...but you sound like many guys I talk to regularly...scared of the point of NO RETURN...

I hear you, constant YO YO dieter here.....*


----------



## chicken legs

I confess i have many things to confess but i dont have the guts to do it.


----------



## Esther

escapist said:


> I think what my fine friend is really expressing (and I hope he doesn't mind me taking the liberty to say) is: Life is hard enough. Why hang out in a place were people use other people as an emotional dumping ground? I often feel that way, but sometimes it is fun to just express my perspective on the thoughts and words of others. I think its just important to not allow it to get the better of you and if it does, I think your doing the right thing...just take a break. I do it all the time. I am not here every day, but still here every few weeks. There are some wonderful people here and I love the exchanges I have with them.
> 
> just my 2 cents




Well, you can definitely take breaks from this site without turning it into a production that might offend people.


----------



## Carl1h

Esther said:


> Well, you can definitely take breaks from this site without turning it into a production that might offend people.



Oh come on, there is a longstanding tradition of announcing that one will be gone. If anything the one in question should be criticized for being short and lacking in vitriolic flair. Today's readers are jaded by such things as reality TV shows and require much more drama to hold their attention.


----------



## Esther

Carl1h said:


> Oh come on, there is a longstanding tradition of announcing that one will be gone. If anything the one in question should be criticized for being short and lacking in vitriolic flair. Today's readers are jaded by such things as reality TV shows and require much more drama to hold their attention.




Maybe I'm just not a fan of that nonsense and drama at all. I don't watch television.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

I confess that I would really like to date a FFA. 

I have always been lucky and found women that liked me for me but after checking this site out and seeing all the great FFA's out there I must admit that it would be cool to date someone that actually was physically attracted to me for my size first. 

Of course I would want them to like me for who I was too eventually... LOL


----------



## BarbBBW

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I confess that I would really like to date a FFA.
> 
> I have always been lucky and found women that liked me for me but after checking this site out and seeing all the great FFA's out there I must admit that it would be cool to date someone that actually was physically attracted to me for my size first.
> 
> Of course I would want them to like me for who I was too eventually... LOL



yes, finding DIMS, is alot of FUN for people of size. Its freedom, and fun for men and women of size and people who like us for our size!! its amazingly awesome isnt it?
Go for the looks first then see if they like your personality, hehhe but thats just me!!


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

BarbBBW said:


> yes, finding DIMS, is alot of FUN for people of size. Its freedom, and fun for men and women of size and people who like us for our size!! its amazingly awesome isnt it?
> Go for the looks first then see if they like your personality, hehhe but thats just me!!



LOL, you're cracking me up! You're smoking hot, I'm sure you get lots of attention! :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to not feeling very well even though I slept in a bit and went into work late....I really should have stayed home all day.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> Maybe I'm just not a fan of that nonsense and drama at all. I don't watch television.



*tried to rep you..but no karma left for me right now...thanks for saying what you mean..and meaning what you say...*


----------



## BarbBBW

Stevenz1inoc said:


> LOL, you're cracking me up! You're smoking hot, I'm sure you get lots of attention! :eat2:



haha well thank you! But I am married, and have a very bad rep around DIMS for being,...hmm attention whore, pic slut, and all around annoying ,... so if you "like" me as a friend ,..just FYI keep it on the d/l hehehe
you will make many more friends here that way!:bow:


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

BarbBBW said:


> haha well thank you! But I am married, and have a very bad rep around DIMS for being,...hmm attention whore, pic slut, and all around annoying ,... so if you "like" me as a friend ,..just FYI keep it on the d/l hehehe
> you will make many more friends here that way!:bow:



LOL, too funny!


----------



## scorpioinco

Melian said:


> Jesus Built My Hotrod....
> 
> That's a roadkill-maker, right there. Although, IC, I have only ever been ticketed while listening to Hocico. Doing 170km/h in a 60
> 
> (luckily, speed laws weren't so tough, back then)



Used to find myself doing that in my Monte Carlo when listening to Green Machine by Kyuss, that song kicks so much ass.


----------



## escapist

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I confess that I would really like to date a FFA.
> 
> I have always been lucky and found women that liked me for me but after checking this site out and seeing all the great FFA's out there I must admit that it would be cool to date someone that actually was physically attracted to me for my size first.
> 
> Of course I would want them to like me for who I was too eventually... LOL



Are you sure that's what you want? I have FFA's in my life and I love 'em to death and I gotta say the FFA/BHM part is really just a bonus to the relationship. Its like the icing on the cake. I don't think it would last if it was any other way. I've never had one of those Physical first ones last long unless you learn how to turn it into something more FAST and I'm talking hours to days.


----------



## Melian

scorpioinco said:


> Used to find myself doing that in my Monte Carlo when listening to Green Machine by Kyuss, that song kicks so much ass.



That's a coincidence - my best speeding was always done in a red 1995 Monte Carlo SS! Memories :happy:


----------



## escapist

I confess seeing a hypnotized guy on stage try to teach a teddy bear to "paw" its self in the ass while it masturbated was about the damn funniest thing I've EVER SEEN....man you gotta love them Vegas shows...fun night...fun night...PS I have free tickets to the next show if someone can get here in the next 12 hours lol.


----------



## unconventional

I confess that I am a horrible driver, so bad in fact i got pulled over yesterday for doing the speed limit.


----------



## jewels_mystery

I confess that I am feeling a lost. I will be finishing up my degree in less than 5 months and hitting 40 in 2 months. Wondering what state I am going to move too and hoping its the last move. Don't know where the road is going to lead me.


----------



## Melian

unconventional said:


> I confess that I am a horrible driver, so bad in fact i got pulled over yesterday for doing the speed limit.



That sounds like you were just dealing with horrible cops who had 5 min left in their shift and had not yet met the daily ticketing quota. Unless, of course, you were swerving all over the road or going the wrong way


----------



## escapist

I confess I find it hilarious that some hatters got to hate. People who hold onto grudges and "personal injustices" for months and years crack me up. I mean who are they really punishing? The person they are mad at or themselves for still being mad at it long after the other person blew it of with no more consideration than that last scrap of half eaten used toast from a breakfast that wasn't even that good.

Oh well its still good for a chuckle when I see it happen.


----------



## BigChaz

escapist said:


> I confess I find it hilarious that some hatters got to hate. People who hold onto grudges and "personal injustices" for months and years crack me up. I mean who are they really punishing? The person they are mad at or themselves for still being mad at it long after the other person blew it of with no more consideration than that last scrap of half eaten used toast from a breakfast that wasn't even that good.
> 
> Oh well its still good for a chuckle when I see it happen.



I've been a mad hatter about what you did to me for over 8 years now.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigChaz said:


> I've been a mad hatter about what you did to me for over 8 years now.



I have been hating on him for over a decade. He's not talking me out of it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC that I am in between medical providers and 4 scripts ran out monday and I am scared of crashing or having a rebound effect from not taking them for 2 weeks....I kinda have felt all day like I am coming down from some heavy acid....and have some bad sweats going on and am trying hard to focus...feeling like ADHD is 10fold right now..struggling to focus....feeling seriously emotional...hungry, yada yada yada...god i hope this passes soon.... went to natural vitamin store to see what I could get in a relatively inexpensive way to help me through this rough patch..........*


----------



## escapist

BigChaz said:


> I've been a mad hatter about what you did to me for over 8 years now.



You know what the judge said! There just wasn't enough proof to warrant a restraining order get over it! Beside the doctor said that stuff was treatable!


----------



## unconventional

Melian said:


> That sounds like you were just dealing with horrible cops who had 5 min left in their shift and had not yet met the daily ticketing quota. Unless, of course, you were swerving all over the road or going the wrong way





Haha no I had my baby sticker on the car and my friend in the back seat with no passanger so they thought I stole the van and we were ransacking garages. Im sorry im 19 my friends 21, and theres a baby here, why would i take my 7 month old to ransack garages? its a fun story.


----------



## scorpioinco

Melian said:


> That's a coincidence - my best speeding was always done in a red 1995 Monte Carlo SS! Memories :happy:



Thats too friggin weird lol, I had an 4.3 LS and it was a purple burgundy color depending on the light. Was a two seater backseat was all subwoofers and amps. ;p 

I was racing to lunch one day from work and hit a pothole doin 85 in a 55 and threw my tierod, car spun all over for like 150 feet until i could manage to get it on the shoulder. This old guy in a truck behind me pulls up to see if im ok and he whips out his hip flask sayin I damn near gave em a heart attack and offered me a swig of his whiskey lol.

I confess I miss that car <sigh>


----------



## OneHauteMama

I confess that I worry too much about things I cannot change.


----------



## BarbBBW

scorpioinco said:


> Thats too friggin weird lol, I had an 4.3 LS and it was a purple burgundy color depending on the light. Was a two seater backseat was all subwoofers and amps. ;p
> 
> I was racing to lunch one day from work and hit a pothole doin 85 in a 55 and threw my tierod, car spun all over for like 150 feet until i could manage to get it on the shoulder. This old guy in a truck behind me pulls up to see if im ok and he whips out his hip flask sayin I damn near gave em a heart attack and offered me a swig of his whiskey lol.
> 
> I confess I miss that car <sigh>



lol better to miss that car then your life!!! Speeding isnt worth it!! It just isnt, its higher insurance, dangerous, and as you lived thru, can be fatal. Please BECAREFUL out there!! damn! we need to keep all these members of DIMS!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC the CHEST BEATING on *the insecure BHM* thread is a good chuckle.....*


----------



## Vallum

I confess that being rejected _does_ hurt me, whether I show that to the world or not

I confess that I have feelings and am a very sensitive man

I confess that I think men should be more open about thier feelings, rather then feel obligated to stuff them inside to show an idealism of what a, 'man,' should be.

And I confess that confessing can take a load off my mind :happy:


----------



## BigChaz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC the CHEST BEATING on *the insecure BHM* thread is a good chuckle.....*



I printed that thread out and taped it to my mirror. I stand in the mirror every morning and flex while I look at it and make menacing sounds. After I do that little ritual, I go outside and yell at the early morning sun. I yell out the names and descriptions of all the men and women who bothered me at some point the previous day and I scream my vengeance.

Then I go to work and do pretty normal stuff.


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> I printed that thread out and taped it to my mirror. I stand in the mirror every morning and flex while I look at it and make menacing sounds. After I do that little ritual, I go outside and yell at the early morning sun. I yell out the names and descriptions of all the men and women who bothered me at some point the previous day and I scream my vengeance.
> 
> Then I go to work and do pretty normal stuff.


*
heeheh love that..*


----------



## scorpioinco

BarbBBW said:


> lol better to miss that car then your life!!! Speeding isnt worth it!! It just isnt, its higher insurance, dangerous, and as you lived thru, can be fatal. Please BECAREFUL out there!! damn! we need to keep all these members of DIMS!!



Aww thanks.

I found this pic on my harddrive, I thought it was fitting lol.


----------



## escapist

Vallum said:


> I confess that I think men *should be more open about thier feelings*, rather then feel obligated to stuff them inside to show an idealism of what a, 'man,' should be:



I confess I'm confused. Did you just tell us we should be your ideal of a man?

How about we all just choose to be who we are and learn and as each day presents new challenges and opportunities to grow and evolve at our own pace?

I confess in my experience having feelings is great but I've always found them as a better guide than a captain. I still acknowledge the existence of my feelings I just choose the duration and extent I give them space in my heart in my mind. Sometimes my feelings do me no good, so I tend to make the choice of A. Let them be felt and move on. B. Feel them later when I have time for it. or C. Enjoy them in the moment because its a good time and place for them to be felt.

I confess I have a personal dislike of the word should whenever its attached to anything outside my realm of influence. That especially goes for things like, "people should", "I should", "They should". It just reminds me to much of my younger years when I had boundary issues and I didn't understand that the only person I truly have any rights over is me. Everybody else is free to do as they please devoid of my own values, virtues, or modes of thinking and feeling.

** I apologize if any feelings were harmed in the creation of this post it was not the intent of the author and director to do so. **


----------



## BigChaz

escapist said:


> I confess I'm confused. Did you just tell us we should be your ideal of a man?
> 
> How about we all just choose to be who we are and learn and as each day presents new challenges and opportunities to grow and evolve at our own pace?
> 
> I confess in my experience having feelings is great but I've always found them as a better guide than a captain. I still acknowledge the existence of my feelings I just choose the duration and extent I give them space in my heart in my mind. Sometimes my feelings do me no good, so I tend to make the choice of A. Let them be felt and move on. B. Feel them later when I have time for it. or C. Enjoy them in the moment because its a good time and place for them to be felt.
> 
> I confess I have a personal dislike of the word should whenever its attached to anything outside my realm of influence. That especially goes for things like, "people should", "I should", "They should". It just reminds me to much of my younger years when I had boundary issues and I didn't understand that the only person I truly have any rights over is me. Everybody else is free to do as they please devoid of my own values, virtues, or modes of thinking and feeling.
> 
> ** I apologize if any feelings were harmed in the creation of this post it was not the intent of the author and director to do so. **




I confess that I think you wrote way too many paragraphs on a one sentence statement by another poster.

She said she thinks men should be more open about their feelings, not that you need to change who you are. I confess that I think you might have some sort of issue.


----------



## Vallum

escapist said:


> I confess I'm confused. Did you just tell us we should be your ideal of a man?
> 
> How about we all just choose to be who we are and learn and as each day presents new challenges and opportunities to grow and evolve at our own pace?
> 
> I confess in my experience having feelings is great but I've always found them as a better guide than a captain. I still acknowledge the existence of my feelings I just choose the duration and extent I give them space in my heart in my mind. Sometimes my feelings do me no good, so I tend to make the choice of A. Let them be felt and move on. B. Feel them later when I have time for it. or C. Enjoy them in the moment because its a good time and place for them to be felt.
> 
> I confess I have a personal dislike of the word should whenever its attached to anything outside my realm of influence. That especially goes for things like, "people should", "I should", "They should". It just reminds me to much of my younger years when I had boundary issues and I didn't understand that the only person I truly have any rights over is me. Everybody else is free to do as they please devoid of my own values, virtues, or modes of thinking and feeling.
> 
> ** I apologize if any feelings were harmed in the creation of this post it was not the intent of the author and director to do so. **


I confess I was being very vague in the comment, just releasing some built-up stress. So, I'm sorry you determined my positions in a philosophical manner of how everyone should change their personalities and, overall, Aesthetics to be of a very specific outlet, when in reality, I was doing no such thing intentionally. If being more specific, I would have wanted men, or rather people in general now that I'm thinking about it, to be more open to anything outside the conformed idealism of a human being in the area, usually for the example here, emotions. I.E. If a world traveler purchases a home in a small country town. The small country town subconsiously expects the world traveler to fit into the small country town mold and BE a small country town person, when the world traveler is, indeed, not a small country town person. I'm sorry for the bad example, and I hope you get the jest of what I'm saying.

I confess I didn't expect someone to get angry at me for the very same reasons I posted the confession, and I'm shocked and laughing about it now from the irony to this situation, It doesn't happen often, and I'm enjoying this rare moment of life

Anyways, to answer your question escapist, no, I did not judge what should be your ideal of a man, only a vague comment that portrayed an illusion of such, for not every post of mine throughly explains exactly what I feel, and I'm sorry for that. I was bloody tired and I will strive not to do so again, (for, really, I didn't mean to put it as such).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

escapist said:


> I confess I'm confused. Did you just tell us we should be your ideal of a man?
> 
> How about we all just choose to be who we are and learn and as each day presents new challenges and opportunities to grow and evolve at our own pace?
> 
> I confess in my experience having feelings is great but I've always found them as a better guide than a captain. I still acknowledge the existence of my feelings I just choose the duration and extent I give them space in my heart in my mind. Sometimes my feelings do me no good, so I tend to make the choice of A. Let them be felt and move on. B. Feel them later when I have time for it. or C. Enjoy them in the moment because its a good time and place for them to be felt.
> 
> I confess I have a personal dislike of the word should whenever its attached to anything outside my realm of influence. That especially goes for things like, "people should", "I should", "They should". It just reminds me to much of my younger years when I had boundary issues and I didn't understand that the only person I truly have any rights over is me. Everybody else is free to do as they please devoid of my own values, virtues, or modes of thinking and feeling.
> 
> ** I apologize if any feelings were harmed in the creation of this post it was not the intent of the author and director to do so. **




I'm still mad at you.......don't pretend that you don't care


----------



## Vallum

BigChaz said:


> I confess that I think you wrote way too many paragraphs on a one sentence statement by another poster.
> 
> She said she thinks men should be more open about their feelings, not that you need to change who you are. I confess that I think you might have some sort of issue.



Exactly

except one thing: I'm a dude x_x and that I think, in a totally heterosexual kind of way, men should be more open about their feelings


----------



## escapist

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm still mad at you.......don't pretend that you don't care



I only care on Saturdays.....Oh Crap its Saturday...ummm....errrr :blush:


----------



## BigChaz

Vallum said:


> I'm a dude



Oops. I blame my pre-conceived notions of maleness that have lead me believe that only a woman would bring up males needing to show more emotion. I shall have to rethink this!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

escapist said:


> I only care on Saturdays.....Oh Crap its Saturday...ummm....errrr :blush:



Post some pics and I might get over myself....errrrrrrr I mean it


----------



## Esther

I confess, I officially miss my man friend. I held up pretty well for a few weeks though.


----------



## BarbBBW

Vallum said:


> Exactly
> 
> except one thing: I'm a dude x_x and that I think, in a totally heterosexual kind of way, men should be more open about their feelings



LOL love when that happens always good for a laugh


----------



## escapist

BigChaz said:


> I confess that I think you wrote way too many paragraphs on a one sentence statement by another poster.
> 
> She said she thinks men should be more open about their feelings, not that you need to change who you are. I confess that I think you might have some sort of issue.



You think I might have some sort of issue? I told you exactly what the issue was how can you miss it?

"I confess I have a personal dislike of the word should whenever its attached to anything outside my realm of influence. That especially goes for things like, "people should", "I should", "They should". It just reminds me to much of my younger years when I had boundary issues and I didn't understand that the only person I truly have any rights over is me. Everybody else is free to do as they please devoid of my own values, virtues, or modes of thinking and feeling."

When the word should is centered around another's behaviors or actions should implies that one has a personal belief attached to how they think other "SHOULD" behave. As if they have any say so on how someone feels thinks or behaves. If they had no desire to force people into such a position why not state that something more like: "I personally believe men do not express their feelings openly enough. I believe that men could benefit from being more open about their feelings."

I don't know maybe I should write Dr. Phil and see if he can identify my plethora of deep seeded underling psychological issues. Perhaps with that and the rest of America watching I can see the errors of my ways and change.....na probably not!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Post some pics and I might get over myself....errrrrrrr I mean it



My Photographer is on vacation....ok no she keeps hording the pictures all to herself...I'm sure there is video lurking out there too.


----------



## escapist

Vallum said:


> I confess I was being very vague in the comment, just releasing some built-up stress. So, I'm sorry you determined my positions in a philosophical manner of how everyone should change their personalities and, overall, Aesthetics to be of a very specific outlet, when in reality, I was doing no such thing intentionally. If being more specific, I would have wanted men, or rather people in general now that I'm thinking about it, to be more open to anything outside the conformed idealism of a human being in the area, usually for the example here, emotions. I.E. If a world traveler purchases a home in a small country town. The small country town subconsiously expects the world traveler to fit into the small country town mold and BE a small country town person, when the world traveler is, indeed, not a small country town person. I'm sorry for the bad example, and I hope you get the jest of what I'm saying.
> 
> I confess I didn't expect someone to get angry at me for the very same reasons I posted the confession, and I'm shocked and laughing about it now from the irony to this situation, It doesn't happen often, and I'm enjoying this rare moment of life
> 
> Anyways, to answer your question escapist, no, I did not judge what should be your ideal of a man, only a vague comment that portrayed an illusion of such, for not every post of mine thoroughly explains exactly what I feel, and I'm sorry for that. I was bloody tired and I will strive not to do so again, (for, really, I didn't mean to put it as such).



LOL who said I was mad? I just don't like the word should that's all  You would not be the first to make crazy post at 3am. As to your analogy story, the formation and creation of social structures and public opinion is a complex realm and the manipulation of such considered almost a black art. Many wish to pose control and bend it to the will of one and sometimes many. The NAACP. The NRA. The lone gunman in a bell-tower. The TV Commentator. The Critic with a grudge. The blind man on the street begging for change. Perhaps the best anyone can do without stepping on the rights of others is to simply align yourself with those who feel and think as you do and learn how to tolerate the differences of those who disagree with your ideals.

I confess I'm not even sure why I'm posting all this I had little to no intent of derailing the thread. They say confession is good for the soul.


----------



## BigChaz

escapist said:


> You think I might have some sort of issue? I told you exactly what the issue was how can you miss it?
> 
> "I confess I have a personal dislike of the word should whenever its attached to anything outside my realm of influence. That especially goes for things like, "people should", "I should", "They should". It just reminds me to much of my younger years when I had boundary issues and I didn't understand that the only person I truly have any rights over is me. Everybody else is free to do as they please devoid of my own values, virtues, or modes of thinking and feeling."
> 
> When the word should is centered around another's behaviors or actions should implies that one has a personal belief attached to how they think other "SHOULD" behave. As if they have any say so on how someone feels thinks or behaves. If they had no desire to force people into such a position why not state that something more like: "I personally believe men do not express their feelings openly enough. I believe that men could benefit from being more open about their feelings."
> 
> I don't know maybe I should write Dr. Phil and see if he can identify my plethora of deep seeded underling psychological issues. Perhaps with that and the rest of America watching I can see the errors of my ways and change.....na probably not!
> 
> 
> 
> My Photographer is on vacation....ok no she keeps hording the pictures all to herself...I'm sure there is video lurking out there too.




You should sit back and relax and stop making angry essays on the internet! I confess that I think it will do you a lot of good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

escapist said:


> LOL who said I was mad?



We all know that you're one of those people that stays mad about stuff forever....don't deny it now.


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> You should sit back and relax and stop making angry essays on the internet! I confess that I think it will do you a lot of good.



*i saw his lips moving..but didn't really hear anything coherent........

*


----------



## BigChaz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i saw his lips moving..but didn't really hear anything coherent........
> 
> *



I confess that every time I see your avatar, I think of a Chinese buffet. That's a good thing, by the way.


----------



## BarbBBW

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i saw his lips moving..but didn't really hear anything coherent........
> 
> *



I confess that you my dear, make me laugh ALOT
In many different threads, when I read what you wrote i actually do Laugh Out Loud! and I just wanna say thank you for that


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> I confess that every time I see your avatar, I think of a Chinese buffet. That's a good thing, by the way.



*well that's because I have a MANEKI NEKO as my avatar and also have 2 of them on my lower back...for good luck...and cause *I THINK* they are cute; but they are generally seen in many asian style restaurants and are known as the *WELCOMING CAT* also....$ cat /  cat...among other things

see the link for further def: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maneki_Neko*



BarbBBW said:


> I confess that you my dear, make me laugh ALOT
> In many different threads, when I read what you wrote i actually do Laugh Out Loud! and I just wanna say thank you for that



*thanks hon...appreciate the feedback..you clearly need to REP ME MORE heheheehe*


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

i confess i have not cooked a meal more difficult than grilled cheese since my daughter left for vacation 10 days ago...since i don't have to! 

i also confess i still own an entire box of 8 track tapes...:blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

Although I like my new haircut, part of me is heartbroken that my long ringlets are gone...


----------



## BarbBBW

Surlysomething said:


> Although I like my new haircut, part of me is heartbroken that my long ringlets are gone...



ohhhhh I wanna see!!


----------



## ESPN Cutie

*I have a huge "girl crush" on Lauren Conrad, "LC", from MTV's The Hills. It's my fav reality show and the only one I really watch. I think LC's beyond beautiful and I love her personality and style; the kind of person I would want to be BFF with.

I am also "girl crushing" on Cheryl Cole and Alex Curran (English WAGs). These women arr both ridiculously HOTT and ooze sex appeal. Love 'em.*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC that MY BOSS reeks of cigarettes and likes to work closely with me and I CANT STAND THAT smell...she is like a chimney...

guess I have to get some gentle air freshner to drown out that aroma...every inch of her stinks of smoke *


----------



## chicken legs

I confess someone  helped me release my emotional valve this past Tuesday:blink:




:batting:


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> I confess someone  helped me release my emotional valve this past Tuesday:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :batting:



I confess that "I kissed a girl, and I liked it!"  :blush: :happy:


----------



## Esther

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC that MY BOSS reeks of cigarettes and likes to work closely with me and I CANT STAND THAT smell...she is like a chimney...
> 
> guess I have to get some gentle air freshner to drown out that aroma...every inch of her stinks of smoke *



Yikes!
I don't mind the smell of cigarette smoke (I'm dating a smoker), but why is it that some smokers smell so much worse than others? I never notice it on my boyfriend, but one of my co-workers is like that... he has the worst coffee-and-smoke breath on the planet, I can't stand being near him!


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> Yikes!
> I don't mind the smell of cigarette smoke (I'm dating a smoker), but why is it that some smokers smell so much worse than others? I never notice it on my boyfriend, but one of my co-workers is like that... he has the worst coffee-and-smoke breath on the planet, I can't stand being near him!



Hygiene. I'm assuming your bf brushes his teeth, showers regularly, washes his clothes, possibly chews gum. Some people just.....don't.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Hygiene. I'm assuming your bf brushes his teeth, showers regularly, washes his clothes, possibly chews gum. Some people just.....don't.



*MY BOSS seems to have very good hygenine..but smokes in her car like a chimney is my guess..smokes at home..and her clothes reek, she lives on nicotine and caffeine...any new ink to share with the masses at DIMS? *


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Although I like my new haircut, part of me is heartbroken that my long ringlets are gone...



*DID I MISS THE NEW do thread?????? :doh:*


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *MY BOSS seems to have very good hygenine..but smokes in her car like a chimney is my guess..smokes at home..and her clothes reek, she lives on nicotine and caffeine...any new ink to share with the masses at DIMS? *



Yeah, if it's JUST the cig smell, then hotboxing yourself in a car everyday for a commute will do it. I reek after sitting in my chain-smoking friend's car, even after 10 min with the windows down.

As for the ink pics, they will be coming soon. I had a lot done in a short time frame, so the skin is incredibly red and irritated looking right now. Once it looks acceptable, I'll post in the tattoo thread 

(I actually thought of you for a moment while getting the ink done!)


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I tried a new ride in FFA Fetishland....:blink:





:batting:


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to watching Cops only because 3/4 of the officers are baby-faced, hottie BHM's. 


Officer, arrest me, PLEASE! I'm been a very bad girl. 



Haha.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess i wanted to pull a cop over ...

OMG he was huge (thick and muscular) and totally stuffed in the car...it was HOT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fNs...545258D3&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=80


----------



## Rainy

3 months ago, I ran a sub 21 minute 5k race in my current gym kit. :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Yeah, if it's JUST the cig smell, then hotboxing yourself in a car everyday for a commute will do it. I reek after sitting in my chain-smoking friend's car, even after 10 min with the windows down.
> 
> As for the ink pics, they will be coming soon. I had a lot done in a short time frame, so the skin is incredibly red and irritated looking right now. Once it looks acceptable, I'll post in the tattoo thread
> 
> (I actually thought of you for a moment while getting the ink done!)



*awwww I am touched.....it's ouchie having it done..I used to chomp on popsicle sticks when getting mine done.....*


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *awwww I am touched.....it's ouchie having it done..I used to chomp on popsicle sticks when getting mine done.....*



The first side didn't really bother me, but the second side (done a few days later) hurt like a motherfucker and is taking way longer to heal. I guess I used up all my resources healing the first side. Anyway, pics are up for your perusal.


----------



## CherryRVA

I confess that the walls on my heart are starting to come down. And I'm enjoying it, even though I am kinda scared. :wubu:


----------



## BarbBBW

IC that i am sad my daughter started school today. UGH 3rd grade is the grade of real knowledge!! I am scared for her, but so hopeful! I know she will do great! But as a mom, I want her back home doing crafts and swimming with me instead lol


----------



## fatgirlflyin

BarbBBW said:


> IC that i am sad my daughter started school today. UGH 3rd grade is the grade of real knowledge!! I am scared for her, but so hopeful! I know she will do great! But as a mom, I want her back home doing crafts and swimming with me instead lol



Its really hard watching them start to grow up huh? I have to get my daughter a training bra before she starts school this year and I'm just not ready for it!


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

CherryRVA said:


> I confess that the walls on my heart are starting to come down. And I'm enjoying it, even though I am kinda scared. :wubu:



That's a good thing! Walls suck


----------



## CherryRVA

Stevenz1inoc said:


> That's a good thing! Walls suck



Yeah, well the guy who the walls are coming down for is 6'5"...I'm pretty sure he can probably see over them or something... LOL


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

CherryRVA said:


> Yeah, well the guy who the walls are coming down for is 6'5"...I'm pretty sure he can probably see over them or something... LOL



Yeah, I'm sure he can!


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that I wish I had the weekend back...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that I wish I had the weekend back...


Awesome photo, Surly! I'd want a weekend like that back also.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to be really worried and stressed out about a potentially HUGE issue at work, but today it was resolved in one email. 

Sleepness nights kind of worried.


I feel like getting seriously drunk right now and sleeping for a week. :blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

OneWickedAngel said:


> Awesome photo, Surly! I'd want a weekend like that back also.




thanks, lady!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I confess that I have a crush on a graphic designer.


----------



## CherryRVA

I confess that I am not quite as hardcore and jaded as I have been and that for the first time in my life, I truly feel safe.:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CherryRVA said:


> I confess that I am not quite as hardcore and jaded as I have been and that for the first time in my life, I* truly feel safe*.:bow:



*And isn't that one of the most bestest, serene feelings ever?!*:happy:
Sending good vibes you continue to feel that way for a very, very, v-e-r-y long time!:bow:


----------



## TraciJo67

IC that I just returned from some retail therapy at Macy's, and I feel goooooooooooood.


----------



## Surlysomething

It was so motherfucking hot last week that I complained that I wanted cooler temps. We've got them now but today is our summer work pool party and it's actually kind of chilly out.


Be careful what you wish for. 


Plus I have cramps (that's for all you guys out there, haha)


----------



## Melian

IC that my job is killing me, slowly and painfully....


----------



## Esther

My man just left again today for another few weeks on the road (after having one week home). I confess, I'm actually more sad this time around than I was last time.


----------



## Tanuki

I confess I am utterly bored... and lonely


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I had a really fun weekend camping in JIM THORPE, PA, took a new 23 yr old friend up with me to meet about 30 friends of mine. He got to ride on back of a generous friends' motorcycle yesterday for a 60 mile mountainous ride; as did I. HE WAS GRINNING EAR TO EAR, and so happy and full of joy. We had great campfires every nite, and good weather til about 2am and it rained and rained..we went to CABELLAS today on our way home,and I AM EXHAUSTED!!!!! *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I had a really fun weekend camping in JIM THORPE, PA, took a new 23 yr old friend up with me to meet about 30 friends of mine. He got to ride on back of a generous friends' motorcycle yesterday for a 60 mile mountainous ride; as did I. HE WAS GRINNING EAR TO EAR, and so happy and full of joy. We had great campfires every nite, and good weather til about 2am and it rained and rained..we went to CABELLAS today on our way home,and I AM EXHAUSTED!!!!! *



You make me so jealous with all these camping trips with your friends!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You make me so jealous with all these camping trips with your friends!



*awww I LOVE CAMPING..next weekend is GA, and then home 1 weekend and then upstate PA to the GRAND CANYON there, and then Canada for the holiday...if I am ever in your area you could come join...the more the merrier, and my family is welcoming..my friend that came with this weekend, only knew 1-2 of the 30-40 there, and left with a boat load of new friends *


----------



## Carl1h

I confess that it has been many years since I listened to Silly Wizard, but tonight they are chasing away my blues in a most pleasant fashion.


----------



## CherryRVA

IC that I am completely smitten with the new guy in my life. He actually let me drive his car this weekend, which he has never done with anybody before.

Heh....and IC that I could've parked closer to the door when he had to go clock out from work yesterday...but I just wanted to watch him walking towards me...mmm yum :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *awww I LOVE CAMPING..next weekend is GA, and then home 1 weekend and then upstate PA to the GRAND CANYON there, and then Canada for the holiday...if I am ever in your area you could come join...the more the merrier, and my family is welcoming..my friend that came with this weekend, only knew 1-2 of the 30-40 there, and left with a boat load of new friends *




I would love that! I live in Western NC- let me know if any of those trips brings you this way!


----------



## Kazak

IC Im tired of being told " I think it would be beter if we were just friends." I have enough friends thank you. What I need is someone to love & be loved by, other than as a friend.


----------



## cammy

IC - I hate where hubby insisted we move and its beginning to affect my marriage.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that it hurts more than i'd like to admit that none of my four younger sisters called to say how sorry they were that my pet had to be put to sleep yesterday.

Disappointing and a bit heartbreaking.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Two of the hottest big guys on TV: Grizz and Dot Com. I rilly love Dot Com...


----------



## Esther

I confess, I'm starting to feel like someone's out to get me and I'm actually really scared.


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that it hurts more than i'd like to admit that none of my four younger sisters called to say how sorry they were that my pet had to be put to sleep yesterday.
> 
> Disappointing and a bit heartbreaking.



I am sorry to hear that about your pet and your family.


----------



## escapist

I confess there are some amazing people in my life who help me to see things from new perspectives and angles I never could have dreamed of. Its quite awesome when others can paint the world in a new light and I see it as even more beautiful than it was before.

*** Thanks ***

Also I admit, I'm a sucker when it comes to Aussie girls!


----------



## chicken legs

i confess i made Escapist a fan of Natalie Tran's CommunityChannel

http://www.youtube.com/user/communitychannel


----------



## WillSpark

Esther, it's me isn't it? I'm sorry. I'll stop creeping under your streetlight from now on.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that it hurts more than i'd like to admit that none of my four younger sisters called to say how sorry they were that my pet had to be put to sleep yesterday.
> 
> Disappointing and a bit heartbreaking.



*(((SURLY))) Nothing in the world (IMHO) more painful then that...are you getting another pet soon? I was miserable when I put my doggie down, but have the most amazing PUDDY CAT now..and am grateful

IC I Dislocated my HIP (which is a total replacement) and the screws are loose, while getting off a motrocycle. I have told my dr. I thought this was happening for a year, and he disagreed. I have to wait to see a surgeon and get operating room scheduled, could be weeks on crutches :doh:*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *(((SURLY))) Nothing in the world (IMHO) more painful then that...are you getting another pet soon? I was miserable when I put my doggie down, but have the most amazing PUDDY CAT now..and am grateful
> 
> IC I Dislocated my HIP (which is a total replacement) and the screws are loose, while getting off a motrocycle. I have told my dr. I thought this was happening for a year, and he disagreed. I have to wait to see a surgeon and get operating room scheduled, could be weeks on crutches :doh:*




Thanks, lady. No more pets for this girl for awhile. I think i'll just worry about myself for a bit. 

Sorry about your hip too! That sounds damn uncomfortable.


----------



## NemoVolo

I confess...I fell for a guy who likes BBWs and can't be happy he is dating a skinny chick.


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *(((SURLY))) Nothing in the world (IMHO) more painful then that...are you getting another pet soon? I was miserable when I put my doggie down, but have the most amazing PUDDY CAT now..and am grateful
> 
> IC I Dislocated my HIP (which is a total replacement) and the screws are loose, while getting off a motrocycle. I have told my dr. I thought this was happening for a year, and he disagreed. I have to wait to see a surgeon and get operating room scheduled, could be weeks on crutches :doh:*



Oh man... 
I hope you're back on the bikes again soon!
Broke my leg a few years back, and was off bikes for a year and a half... (Recovered just in time for it to start snowing again, had to wait until the next spring. Was NOT a happy camper.)

-Rusty
(Suzuki Burgman 650, Vespa LX150S, among others)


----------



## occowboysfan94

IC my weight gain has ruined my social life.


----------



## Tad

Surly: sorry about your pet.....it is a rough thing to go through for certain. I hope you get some time to mourn it properly.

HDAngel: Ouch! I hope they can slot you in soon, and that all goes silky-smooth so that you are up and kicking (not to mention riding) soon!

NemoVolo: I admit I'm a bit confused....maybe I mis-remember, but I thought you were at least fairly chubby? (I vaguely recall you talking about having thigh rub troubles somewhere). Is it that you want to be thinner and he doesn't like that? Or that he only likes women fatter than you are?


----------



## mergirl

ESPN Cutie said:


> *I have a huge "girl crush" on Lauren Conrad, "LC", from MTV's The Hills. It's my fav reality show and the only one I really watch. I think LC's beyond beautiful and I love her personality and style; the kind of person I would want to be BFF with.
> 
> I am also "girl crushing" on Cheryl Cole and Alex Curran (English WAGs). These women arr both ridiculously HOTT and ooze sex appeal. Love 'em.*


Just as long as you don't want to marry them!


----------



## balletguy

I confess that I was at a NJ beach on Sunday and saw 3 BBW's they looked beautifull in their bathing suits. I confess that I could not keep my yeys off them


----------



## Surlysomething

Tad said:


> Surly: sorry about your pet.....it is a rough thing to go through for certain. I hope you get some time to mourn it properly.




Thank you, i'm doing well. Relief is a good thing.


----------



## project219

I confess that my body hurts all over right now.


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC I had Revision Hip surgery yesterday to my right hip: after 5 yrs, I. Realized that I was dislocating my hip regularly_getting off my motorvlcycle. The gOod surgeon replaced my liner + gave me a bigger femur ball. Recovery is great, and I go home Thursday ; )


----------



## Tad

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC I had Revision Hip surgery yesterday to my right hip: after 5 yrs, I. Realized that I was dislocating my hip regularly_getting off my motorvlcycle. The gOod surgeon replaced my liner + gave me a bigger femur ball. Recovery is great, and I go home Thursday ; )



Good news! Glad it went well and recovery is going smoothly


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC I had Revision Hip surgery yesterday to my right hip: after 5 yrs, I. Realized that I was dislocating my hip regularly_getting off my motorvlcycle. The gOod surgeon replaced my liner + gave me a bigger femur ball. Recovery is great, and I go home Thursday ; )



Glad to hear that things are mending nicely


----------



## NemoVolo

Tad said:


> NemoVolo: I admit I'm a bit confused....maybe I mis-remember, but I thought you were at least fairly chubby? (I vaguely recall you talking about having thigh rub troubles somewhere). Is it that you want to be thinner and he doesn't like that? Or that he only likes women fatter than you are?



Neither. 

I am fairly chubby (5'2", 240-245lbs). 

I'm upset that he likes my size/me/heavier women but he's dating a really skinny girl for convenience (she's a co-worker so he could see her all the time, even though I understood the situation and was alright we couldn't be together _constantly_). It's frustrating; why can't the skinny girls leave the FAs alone?


----------



## ESPN Cutie

NemoVolo said:


> It's frustrating; why can't the skinny girls leave the FAs alone?



*I get that you're frustrated, but I don't know how fair that statement is. 

Are you sure your crush's girlfriend knows that he's an FA? Are you sure that she's just dating him so no one else can have him? 

I'm kinda small (5'2'', 120) and I wouldn't date a guy who I knew was a FA and wanted to be with a big girl; it would bother me too much. How do you know this girl knows he's an FA? For all you know, he may tell you he's a FA and that he likes big girls and then tell her that he finds skinny girls amazing and could never see himself with a big girl. Just saying.

I guess, my point is that maybe the problem is not skinny girls wanting to date FA's; maybe its FA's - who claim to want a big girlfriend - dating skinny girls.*


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC I had Revision Hip surgery yesterday to my right hip: after 5 yrs, I. Realized that I was dislocating my hip regularly_getting off my motorvlcycle. The gOod surgeon replaced my liner + gave me a bigger femur ball. Recovery is great, and I go home Thursday ; )


Hooray! 
Best wishes for a prompt recovery!

-Rusty


----------



## HDANGEL15

Tad said:


> HDAngel: Ouch! I hope they can slot you in soon, and that all goes silky-smooth so that you are up and kicking (not to mention riding) soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news! Glad it went well and recovery is going smoothly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Eyed Fairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that things are mending nicely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CleverBomb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!
> Best wishes for a prompt recovery!
> 
> -Rusty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! i am doing fantastic, had a good nites sleep in my clean house with clean sheets, and my purring kitty!!! Had coffee in my own kitchen, had a SHOWER!!! yeah....washed my hair, dried it  Had a gf take me to get a MANI + PEDI (it's a girl thing) :happy: and I feel HUMAN again...life is good, on the road to RECOVERY!!! one step at a time*
Click to expand...


----------



## rockabelly

IC I had a mad passionate steamy crush on a mysterious woman. Every time i saw her I unknowingly bit my lip and my nostrils flared. Every time she looked at me, I felt a rush of endorphins. When she spoke to me, the entire world faded from existence.


----------



## Surlysomething

Screw it, I have more than one (and I started this thread) Go for it, people.


I confess to spending an hour on my feet today. Trimming nails, soaking, Burt's Bee's Coconut foot cream being slathered on them...it was heavenly

I also confess to dropping $7 on a magazine today. :blush: But it's Instyle's Fall edition and it's huge and it's...Instyle, the bible...I couldn't help myself.

:bow:


----------



## ESPN Cutie

*I confess that although I am not a baseball girl (although I am a Yankee whore); I love watching the Little League World Series. Maybe its because I love watching ESPN and I'm going crazy waiting for football season to start (the pre-season games aren't cutting it for me). But, these kids are such cuties, I love it!

Also, I confess I love the LLWS theme song, "Walk Tall."*


----------



## Clonenumber47

Well, I confess, I wasn't always "out of the pantry" when it came to admitting I was an FA.

Like may others, I wasn't ready to openly admit my preferences. It took a wonderful woman to coax me out of my shell. (Long story short, she wouldn't date me unless I was open with everyone on having a preference specifically for large women.)

I am very happy she did bait me out like that. I have never been happier about who I am and what I like since she helped open the door for me. Strange thing is, I never knew what I was scared of to begin with.

I have since spent a lot of my time and efforts to help people realize it is OK to be plus sized, as well as the fact that it is OK to like the plus-sized.

Although things between me and her ended rather badly, I still thank her for helping mold me into the person I am today.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to not feeling well..


I think i'm getting the dreaded summer cold.  Makes sense seeing i've been crabby and headachey and tired for a few days. Now I have the sniffles and sneezes and a worse headache. I call bullshit, this is August!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Clonenumber47 said:


> Well, I confess, I wasn't always "out of the pantry" when it came to admitting I was an FA.
> 
> Like may others, I wasn't ready to openly admit my preferences. It took a wonderful woman to coax me out of my shell. (Long story short, she wouldn't date me unless I was open with everyone on having a preference specifically for large women.)
> 
> I am very happy she did bait me out like that. I have never been happier about who I am and what I like since she helped open the door for me. Strange thing is, I never knew what I was scared of to begin with.
> 
> I have since spent a lot of my time and efforts to help people realize it is OK to be plus sized, as well as the fact that it is OK to like the plus-sized.
> 
> Although things between me and her ended rather badly, I still thank her for helping mold me into the person I am today.



I liked reading this- thanks for posting/sharing


----------



## project219

I confess that I ate a 3 foot long piece of fried dough that I got after work. Now I feel sick.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I confess that I'm the world's biggest procrastinator. Supposed to be writing a short film to shoot over the winter but finding it much more fun to kick back and read a book or mess about on the internet


----------



## SMA413

ESPN Cutie said:


> *I confess that although I am not a baseball girl (although I am a Yankee whore); I love watching the Little League World Series. Maybe its because I love watching ESPN and I'm going crazy waiting for football season to start (the pre-season games aren't cutting it for me). But, these kids are such cuties, I love it!
> 
> Also, I confess I love the LLWS theme song, "Walk Tall."*



IC that my McAllister Park kids are 2-0.  First San Antonio team in the history of Little League to make it to the World Series.


----------



## rockabelly

IC that as the new guy, i'm trying too hard and sound like a dork. i also confess to having a huge ego.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll

a huge...oh wait...he said ego...:doh:

ic that i have pm'd with said new guy and he is very nice...and a gardener too!


----------



## Horseman

I confess that I haven't read this whole thread. I just came in at the end and posted this lame confession.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC I find Horseman's confession amusing and oddly refreshing in its honesty.

I came in to confess, even though I am very full from dinner, someone in my building is baking bread and that wonderful, wonderful smell is making me soooo hungry!


----------



## Horseman

OneWickedAngel said:


> IC I find Horseman's confession amusing and oddly refreshing in its honesty.



I confess that you certainly have me figured out. I am both honest and odd!


----------



## ESPN Cutie

SMA413 said:


> IC that my McAllister Park kids are 2-0.  First San Antonio team in the history of Little League to make it to the World Series.


*That's great! Best of luck to your kiddos!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC that my job is really wearing me down this week, after an entire week off in hospital and home recovering 

my boss is insane, asking me for a drs note :doh: I mean i was in the friggin HOSPITAL, did she think I made that up? SHe just nitpicks at me all day and NEVER EVER tells me I done good, just what I DONE WRONG, not a healthy way to build character. THE PAY IS only a small step above UNEMPLOYMENT, but I am pretty grateful to have a reason to get out of bed.

I have had friends from WI + MI staying with me since I got out of the hospital on Friday, and they were supposed to be riding around and taking trips to DC and such; instead they have totally cleaned my house from top to bottom, cleaned and power washed my decks; done laundry, vacuumed and THEY LEARNED to use the spray bottle on PUMPKIN, he's not that happy about that, my beastie boy (Maine Coon)

IC I also kinda feel like an outsider here, lately *


----------



## rockabelly

bobbleheaddoll said:


> a huge...oh wait...he said ego...:doh:
> 
> ic that i have pm'd with said new guy and he is very nice...



IC that you are just too sweet


----------



## CherryRVA

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC that my job is really wearing me down this week, after an entire week off in hospital and home recovering
> 
> my boss is insane, asking me for a drs note :doh: I mean i was in the friggin HOSPITAL, did she think I made that up? SHe just nitpicks at me all day and NEVER EVER tells me I done good, just what I DONE WRONG, not a healthy way to build character. THE PAY IS only a small step above UNEMPLOYMENT, but I am pretty grateful to have a reason to get out of bed.
> 
> I have had friends from WI + MI staying with me since I got out of the hospital on Friday, and they were supposed to be riding around and taking trips to DC and such; instead they have totally cleaned my house from top to bottom, cleaned and power washed my decks; done laundry, vacuumed and THEY LEARNED to use the spray bottle on PUMPKIN, he's not that happy about that, my beastie boy (Maine Coon)
> 
> IC I also kinda feel like an outsider here, lately *



Good lord, what a piece of work your boss is....heh, just show her the incision or something from the surgery LOL maybe she'll think twice about asking you for a doctor's note.

That is so sweet of your friends to take care of you like that while you were recuperating. :bow:

I dunno why you'd feel like an outsider lately, the place wouldn't be the same without you....


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> Good lord, what a piece of work your boss is....heh, just show her the incision or something from the surgery LOL maybe she'll think twice about asking you for a doctor's note.
> 
> That is so sweet of your friends to take care of you like that while you were recuperating. :bow:
> 
> I dunno why you'd feel like an outsider lately, the place wouldn't be the same without you....


*
right....heres my 30 staples B_iatch....what do you think of them....think that sort of thing would go over well...... heehehe...I get them out tomorrow...

You are sweet hon....I am so blessed to have such good friends, we are taking off for the GRAND CANYON of PA tomorrow, them on bikes and me with my new 23 yr old *BUDDY* that loves to camp, although I am getting a room to share with a gf from Indiana meeting us and probably about 20-30 others of us crazy sober bikers *


----------



## mickey

Surlysomething said:


> LESS sexualizing of everything.



I confess that I tend to sexualize everything.


----------



## Surlysomething

mickey said:


> I confess that I tend to sexualize everything.




It can be pretty off putting. And this is coming from someone that has a very healthy sex drive.


----------



## SanDiega

I confess that I would rather pay the fine for wasting water then plant ugly drought tolerant shrubs and sacrafice my beautiful roses.

apologies to mother earth


----------



## Tad

SanDiega said:


> I confess that I would rather pay the fine for wasting water then plant ugly drought tolerant shrubs and sacrafice my beautiful roses.
> 
> apologies to mother earth



How many roses do you have? 

One thing you can do to help meet things part way, maybe, is re-cycle water. If you are doing dishes, use a dishpan then carry the leftover water out to the roses. If you have a washing machine which empties into a wash tub, if you remember at the right time put a bucket under the hose when you hit the rinse cycle. And whatever else you can think of. Now if you have only a few roses that might make a big difference, if you have a yard full I guess not, but it cant hurt!


----------



## Kazak

IC that I think SanDiega is beautiful, that I crocheted a hat for a female friend (after she said she thinks its better if we were just friends) and that the depression has been really bad the last couple of months. And lastly, IC this post goes against the title of this thread because I made more than a single confession!


----------



## Surlysomething

Super sick and tired of family head-games and bullshit. I'm way too old for this crap.


----------



## Paquito

IC that it's a very bad thing that _I'm_ the voice of morality for my friends.

A very, _very_ bad thing.


----------



## SanDiega

Tad said:


> How many roses do you have?
> 
> One thing you can do to help meet things part way, maybe, is re-cycle water. If you are doing dishes, use a dishpan then carry the leftover water out to the roses. If you have a washing machine which empties into a wash tub, if you remember at the right time put a bucket under the hose when you hit the rinse cycle. And whatever else you can think of. Now if you have only a few roses that might make a big difference, if you have a yard full I guess not, but it cant hurt!




Good idea. I only have 5, planning on putting in a few more this spring. They are all wilting at the moment from the heat.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I can't believe it is SEPTEMBER 1st? FUCKING A....is summer almost over....

IC I AM REALLY REALLY PISSED that my fatboy is still at the shop and I missed riding it this ENTIRE SEASON!!!!!!!!! ALthough to be fair I can't ride until I see the DR again 9/21, if he gives me the nod to ride then....time will tell....*


----------



## cammy

Come visit GF - its always summer here!


----------



## skinny_fatman

I confess that my belly is not round or ball like when stuffed full of food, but it seems to take on odd plasticiney like-shapes which i am not so keen on


----------



## CherryRVA

I/C that today seems like the slowest day in weeks....and I feel with absolutely nothing to do, I should have the afternoon off.

I/C it has been the roughest summer (for me) on record, but I am happy that I have come out of it better than when I went into it.


----------



## chicken legs

IC i stumbled across a naughty ad for safetyware


----------



## HDANGEL15

cammy said:


> Come visit GF - its always summer here!



*DUDETTE---- I am so due for another visit to FL....My boss fucked me up today and decided I can't go to canada this weekend 

I'm not entitled to 2 hours off early, since I had an entire 4 days off for hip replacement :doh:

a co-worker took 6 days off for an eye infection is welcomed back with a fruit/food basket 

IC I AM FEELING NO LOVE AT WORK AND REALLY REALLY SAD + PISSED OFF :really sad:*


----------



## CherryRVA

chicken legs said:


> IC i stumbled across a naughty ad for safetyware



Oh Good Lord, thank you for posting this link. Green Giant and I watched it last night and could not stop laughing!

Although, I think you would agree with me if I said that ad would be 100% more awesome if it were BHMs instead of the skinny guys.


----------



## Melian

Here's a confession for you:

Once a month, or less, I log on to Fantasy Feeder to look for new stories and to skim over the forum (no, that is not the whole confession, although it is bad enough!). That site is generally gross and annoying, though - way too many retards PM me thinking I'm a BBW, even though my profile says "FFA, Married, Not looking to chat," etc, and a startling percentage of posters in the forum seem to be illiterate. Still....for some reason, I am totally pissed off when, despite hardly ever even appearing online over there, people keep rating my profile as "fake." 

WTF?

Yeah, I'm secretly an old man who lives in his parents' basement (but they died 25 years ago and are still rotting on the couch upstairs), jerks off to crudely drawn Sailor Moon inflation pics, and has severe incontinence issues. Gawd.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> Here's a confession for you:
> 
> Once a month, or less, I log on to Fantasy Feeder to look for new stories and to skim over the forum (no, that is not the whole confession, although it is bad enough!). That site is generally gross and annoying, though - way too many retards PM me thinking I'm a BBW, even though my profile says "FFA, Married, Not looking to chat," etc, and a startling percentage of posters in the forum seem to be illiterate. Still....for some reason, I am totally pissed off when, despite hardly ever even appearing online over there, people keep rating my profile as "fake."
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Yeah, I'm secretly an old man who lives in his parents' basement (but they died 25 years ago and are still rotting on the couch upstairs), jerks off to crudely drawn Sailor Moon inflation pics, and has severe incontinence issues. Gawd.




I totally called this.


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> I totally called this.





I'm that transparent, huh?

Well excuse me, then....there's a crayon sketch of Sailor Pluto beside me that looks like it wants some cream.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> I'm that transparent, huh?
> 
> Well excuse me, then....there's a crayon sketch of Sailor Pluto beside me that looks like it wants some cream.




Hahahaha. SO gross.


----------



## chicken legs

CherryRVA said:


> Oh Good Lord, thank you for posting this link. Green Giant and I watched it last night and could not stop laughing!
> 
> Although, I think you would agree with me if I said that ad would be 100% more awesome if it were BHMs instead of the skinny guys.



IC that idea put me into daydream mode ***drools***


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i have been UNFRIENDED on FACEBOOK...how lame? 

IC I cried watching OPRAHS season opener in CHICAGO LIVE with none other then the BEP....sharing the video here..and probably a few other places....I thought it was cool* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6518MXL737E


----------



## chicken legs

IC i feel naughty for laughing at this

Thanks The Juicy One..


----------



## escapist

I confess I find myself falling deeper in love and I didn't know it was possible. :wubu: :blush:


----------



## JenFromOC

Melian said:


> Here's a confession for you:
> 
> Once a month, or less, I log on to Fantasy Feeder to look for new stories and to skim over the forum (no, that is not the whole confession, although it is bad enough!). That site is generally gross and annoying, though - way too many retards PM me thinking I'm a BBW, even though my profile says "FFA, Married, Not looking to chat," etc, and a startling percentage of posters in the forum seem to be illiterate. Still....for some reason, I am totally pissed off when, despite hardly ever even appearing online over there, people keep rating my profile as "fake."
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Yeah, I'm secretly an old man who lives in his parents' basement (but they died 25 years ago and are still rotting on the couch upstairs), jerks off to crudely drawn Sailor Moon inflation pics, and has severe incontinence issues. Gawd.



They keep rating it "fake" because everyone thinks that FFA's don't exist LOL


----------



## Goreki

Melian said:


> Here's a confession for you:
> 
> Once a month, or less, I log on to Fantasy Feeder to look for new stories and to skim over the forum (no, that is not the whole confession, although it is bad enough!). That site is generally gross and annoying, though - way too many retards PM me thinking I'm a BBW, even though my profile says "FFA, Married, Not looking to chat," etc, and a startling percentage of posters in the forum seem to be illiterate. Still....for some reason, I am totally pissed off when, despite hardly ever even appearing online over there, people keep rating my profile as "fake."
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Yeah, I'm secretly an old man who lives in his parents' basement (but they died 25 years ago and are still rotting on the couch upstairs), jerks off to crudely drawn Sailor Moon inflation pics, and has severe incontinence issues. Gawd.


Pics or it didn't happen never applies when proving you're a woman. Especially if you're a hot woman. I'll go and vote real on you XD

Oh, and you need to open a window upstairs, circulate some air and let some flesh stripping bugs in. The couch, alas, will always be stained.


----------



## Horseman

JenFromOC said:


> They keep rating it "fake" because everyone thinks that FFA's don't exist LOL



I'm only jumping in at this point to confess that I *love* the "unstable and bitchy" icon, am intrigued by a woman who wants "to start a fight," and I'm all about some Travis Tritt.


----------



## Merc Mike

I confess today is my first day posting on this forum. ^_^ I am a bored white nerd hailing out of O-town Florida, I'm 22 (Turning 23 Oct 28).

So far most of these threads are cool. I like the attitude most people give off and the sort of "Flirtacious" kind of vibe going about. It's always cool to have a good humor and I'm glad alot of people do have that around here.

I'm always a lurker first...just to make sure people are cool, have some sort of brains before going on their forum's. I've been an FA since I was 18. One of these days I'll find one of the FA type Clubs (I think there is a big one in Tampa?) and hang out with some of you I know who travel about that way.

I hope to chat with you all alot more. I've just not had the courage to really include myself. I am always afraid of :doh: moments...I have alot of them.


----------



## Melian

JenFromOC said:


> They keep rating it "fake" because everyone thinks that FFA's don't exist LOL





Goreki said:


> Pics or it didn't happen never applies when proving you're a woman. Especially if you're a hot woman. I'll go and vote real on you XD
> 
> Oh, and you need to open a window upstairs, circulate some air and let some flesh stripping bugs in. The couch, alas, will always be stained.



LOL! No way am I posting a pic on _that _site. Full of fucking creepers....present company excluded, of course 

Goreki: next time I murder someone, I am enlisting you as Chief of Body Disposal Operations.


----------



## BigChaz

IC that I woke up this morning and had absolutely zero desire to cook breakfast. So I hate half of a cold pizza instead. It was delicious. And so guilty. 

IC that the half of the cold pizza I ate was also my roommates. I owe him a pizza.


----------



## escapist

I confess that I went out for Dim Sum the other day, and I felt like I had to keep up with the food. It came at a hurried pace, one plate after the next. My belly groaned, and yet I ate on in the frenzy filled atmosphere. Watching me devour one item after the other, I could feel my girls eagerness; as if the patting on my huge leg startling the little chair underneath me wasn't enough of a sign. I would pause for a moment, drink an ice tea, and as soon as I put the glass down another little Chinese server was filling my glass again. I ate, and ate, continuing to gorge myself on little custard filled pastries, bits rice wrapped seafood and finally the main course. When all was said and done the we had eaten 32 little plates of food and three large main courses. I didn't dare tell anybody about the freshly made burrito I ate only moments before going to the restaurant. I mean what would they think of my appetite then?


----------



## veil

i confess i'm just coming into myself as an FFA (within spitting distance of 30, at that). i've just broken up with my bf of close to a decade (he is not fat, but that is not the reason why, the physical attraction is only one component of the body/mind/spirit triumvirate). i'm not looking for a partner, serious or casual, right now, just admiring and coming to terms with myself & who i am, what i like, and how i want things to be. this board is amazing & warm & well... somewhat intimidatingly flirtacious but all of these things are good.

i also confess that since i started school/quit work i let my WoW account lapse and i am really regretting that. my mage just hit 80!


----------



## HDANGEL15

veil said:


> i confess i'm just coming into myself as an FFA (within spitting distance of 30, at that). i've just broken up with my bf of close to a decade (he is not fat, but that is not the reason why, the physical attraction is only one component of the body/mind/spirit triumvirate). i'm not looking for a partner, serious or casual, right now, just admiring and coming to terms with myself & who i am, what i like, and how i want things to be. this board is amazing & warm & well... somewhat intimidatingly flirtacious but all of these things are good.



*Welcome back ((VEIL))) and ya it's all good .....it's cool to realize who/what you are...and what rocks your world. I have no regrets ever since I came to understand it as good as one can....not that I can ever explain it LOLOL :doh:*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IC that I miss the warm comfort of a hug. 

I was watching TV tonight with my roommates who are dating each other and It made me sick how happy they were sitting there with eachother her playing with his hair, and him playing with her hand . . . sappy bastards . . . I'm just jealous.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC that I miss the warm comfort of a hug.
> 
> I was watching TV tonight with my roommates who are dating each other and It made me sick how happy they were sitting there with eachother her playing with his hair, and him playing with her hand . . . sappy bastards . . . I'm just jealous.



*((((HOZAY))) small warm cyber hugs out to you my brother...I feel ya...I am part of a cult that is big on HUGS, so I get a lot of em every time I go their *SPECIAL* meetings.....*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *((((HOZAY))) small warm cyber hugs out to you my brother...I feel ya...I am part of a cult that is big on HUGS, so I get a lot of em every time I go their *SPECIAL* meetings.....*



thanks . . . oooo I like *special* meetings.


----------



## JenFromOC

Melian said:


> LOL! No way am I posting a pic on _that _site. Full of fucking creepers....present company excluded, of course
> 
> Goreki: next time I murder someone, I am enlisting you as Chief of Body Disposal Operations.



Oh no fucking way would I ever post a pic on that site...I'm with you on that...


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm DONE with quite a few people in my life. No more being the one to instigate bloody anything. Fairweather 'friends' and 'family' have absolutely NO place in my life anymore. Real life and online.

Go fuck yourselves.


----------



## escapist

I confess I'm missing someone and things just don't feel so up and happy anymore


----------



## Lavasse

Lavasse said:


> I confess Im not sure its good or bad that I stepped on a scale and it said 500 this week



I stepped on the same scale and now it said 480.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Lavasse said:


> I stepped on the same scale and now it said 480.


*
awesome for you ((LAVASSE)) I Take it you want to lose a few...GOOD ON YOU!!! if that's your goal *


----------



## cammy

IC that when I have gum I chew the entire pack in less than an hour...and don't ask me to share.


----------



## Esther

cammy said:


> IC that when I have gum I chew the entire pack in less than an hour...and don't ask me to share.



omg... haha. I do the same thing. I love chewing gum but when it has lost its flavour it makes me gag and I can't bear to have it in my mouth anymore... so I just get a fresh piece. And another fresh piece. And another...


----------



## BigChaz

IC I do the gum thing too when I have Juicy Fruit. Damn I love me some Juicy Fruit gum.


----------



## Lavasse

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> awesome for you ((LAVASSE)) I Take it you want to lose a few...GOOD ON YOU!!! if that's your goal *



Wasnt realy a goal, I actually thought I had gained weight lately lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess . . . that when I got home from work, the first thing I did was jump on Dims . . .


----------



## pdesil071189

I confess that I miss the 90's


----------



## WillSpark

I confess that I'm appreciating Shadenfruede right now.


----------



## Esther

pdesil071189 said:


> I confess that I miss the 90's



I DON'T. They were brutal for me!


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

veil said:


> i confess i'm just coming into myself as an FFA (within spitting distance of 30, at that). i've just broken up with my bf of close to a decade (he is not fat, but that is not the reason why, the physical attraction is only one component of the body/mind/spirit triumvirate). i'm not looking for a partner, serious or casual, right now, just admiring and coming to terms with myself & who i am, what i like, and how i want things to be. this board is amazing & warm & well... somewhat intimidatingly flirtacious but all of these things are good.
> 
> i also confess that since i started school/quit work i let my WoW account lapse and i am really regretting that. my mage just hit 80!



How could you let your WoW account lapse? Thats terrible!


----------



## Sixe

pdesil071189 said:


> I confess that I miss the 90's




Me too! where has the good music gone?


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel like I got hit by a truck in my dreams.

On the other hand, my hair looks great.


Hahaha.


----------



## cammy

Surlysomething said:


> I feel like I got hit by a truck in my dreams.
> 
> On the other hand, my hair looks great.



A good hair day trumps everything.


----------



## Starling

A month or so ago I moved to Europe for part of the school year. My friends all joked before I left that being surrounded by some of what they think are the most beautiful men in the world will "cure" me of my attraction to fat guys. Well, I confess that I have yet to find someone here who is as cute or interesting as my chubby American housemate. Go figure .


----------



## Melian

Starling said:


> A month or so ago I moved to Europe for part of the school year. My friends all joked before I left that being surrounded by some of what they think are the most beautiful men in the world will "cure" me of my attraction to fat guys. Well, I confess that I have yet to find someone here who is as cute or interesting as my chubby American housemate. Go figure .



You should tell your friends that they were right - there are so many gorgeous European men. Then send them several pics of you groping some fat German dudes.


----------



## BigChaz

IC that I just got back from the Big and Tall store to see if I could find a belt I like since JC Penny had approximately two belts in my size in their B&T department. While there, I found out that within the span of two weeks I've already gone up a pants size now that I have a source of clothes that fit...

My second confession is that on the way home from the store I stopped at a KFC All you can eat buffet because I've never seen one before and wanted to check it out. I ate 5 full plates of fried chicken, macaroni and cheese, mashed potatos, and coleslaw. 

I'm not sure if knowing I can get new clothes on a whim locally is a good or a bad thing, haha. I'm leaning towards good pretty heavily.


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> You should tell your friends that they were right - there are so many gorgeous European men. Then send them several pics of you groping some fat German dudes.



I was thinking on a similar wavelength to this.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I confess that I always check in and read this thread but never post anything. 

I confess that I've had a cold for the past few days that just won't go away and while sick in bed with nothing better to do I started reading my online diary from the beginning (2001) and by the time I reached 2003 I wanted to cough on all my old boyfriends and give them my sick germs. I confess re-reading my past is entertaining but makes me grateful to be older and wiser!


----------



## BigChaz

I confess that I went back to KFC for lunch today and partook of the all you can eat buffet again.

It's so crispy and delicious...I am a weak man.


----------



## JenFromOC

I confess that I am struggling every day with Post Partum Depression. It's so bad and I can't bring myself to talk about it with anyone. The worse part is, my husband pretty much thinks I'm just making it up  I wish I was one of those people that could reach out to others....


----------



## chicken legs

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that I am struggling every day with Post Partum Depression. It's so bad and I can't bring myself to talk about it with anyone. The worse part is, my husband pretty much thinks I'm just making it up  I wish I was one of those people that could reach out to others....



This is a start..

BIG CYBER HUGS


and takes lots of B-complex vitamins..it helps



***takes own advice...lol***


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that I am struggling every day with Post Partum Depression. It's so bad and I can't bring myself to talk about it with anyone. The worse part is, my husband pretty much thinks I'm just making it up  I wish I was one of those people that could reach out to others....




May I ask how long you have had it? It should only last around two weeks after delivery- with the second week not being as bad as the first. I had it quite badly after the birth of my twins- big hormone crash there. 
Let me know if I can help....and if it's lasting a long time, you might need to see your doctor....you might need some meds to help bump you along......


----------



## JenFromOC

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> May I ask how long you have had it? It should only last around two weeks after delivery- with the second week not being as bad as the first. I had it quite badly after the birth of my twins- big hormone crash there.
> Let me know if I can help....and if it's lasting a long time, you might need to see your doctor....you might need some meds to help bump you along......



My daughter is 2 months old and it just gets worse everyday. LOL I am on Prozac...hoping to switch back to Wellbutrin XL. I've battled depression for years and years, but this is the absolute worst I have ever felt. I have made an appointment with my doc to discuss it. I was just venting, mostly because my hubby thinks I'm just being dramatic or something. Other than that, life is great!!! I have the cutest baby hahahahaha also, I'm nuts


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> I confess that I went back to KFC for lunch today and partook of the all you can eat buffet again.
> 
> It's so crispy and delicious...I am a weak man.



hahaha, that's awesome. I thought this was great because I remember reading about your first visit.


----------



## Sixe

I confess i prefer A&W over mcdonalds.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JenFromOC said:


> My daughter is 2 months old and it just gets worse everyday. LOL I am on Prozac...hoping to switch back to Wellbutrin XL. I've battled depression for years and years, but this is the absolute worst I have ever felt. I have made an appointment with my doc to discuss it. I was just venting, mostly because my hubby thinks I'm just being dramatic or something. Other than that, life is great!!! I have the cutest baby hahahahaha also, I'm nuts



It's okay...perhaps switching meds will help you? I'm sure your husband's attitude isn't helping you to get well, either. Could you have your doctor call him to explain so alleviating that end might give you what you need to get well? 

I have had my own experience with depression so I understand. Hang in there....you will find your better tomorrow...and be glad you waited for it


----------



## Esther

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that I am struggling every day with Post Partum Depression. It's so bad and I can't bring myself to talk about it with anyone. The worse part is, my husband pretty much thinks I'm just making it up  I wish I was one of those people that could reach out to others....




I'm so sorry this is happening to you. Even if you can't bring yourself to reach out to your family and friends, at the very least reach out to your doctor. He/she might be able to recommend a medication that you can take temporarily, or even certain lifestyle changes you can make that can help fight the depression. Just having it out in the open, even if it isn't with your family or friends, can help you to realize that you are not alone in this.

The exact same thing happened to my mother after having one of my siblings, actually. For her it was weird because it wasn't typical depression... it manifested mostly in anxieties about food and eating. Almost every food was making her nauseous with its taste or colour or texture, and when she tried to force herself to eat, she couldn't bring herself to swallow anything because she was convinced that she would choke or throw up. Everyone thought she was doing it for attention or to lose the baby weight but when she really starting wasting away they started to realize something was wrong.
Mind you, this was in the 80s and nobody really knew about post partum depression at the time... there is absolutely no reason for someone to not know about this type of depression today.


----------



## escapist

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that I am struggling every day with Post Partum Depression. It's so bad and I can't bring myself to talk about it with anyone. The worse part is, my husband pretty much thinks I'm just making it up  I wish I was one of those people that could reach out to others....



You need to send him to a Dr. or something cause this is serious stuff, & its far more common than a lot of people think. It can have serious and drastic effects on a relationship. There is a reason a lot of people have relationship issues after kids, and it not always what people think it is. I know one woman who went just full on NUTS! 

I think you are one of those people who can reach out cause you just did. :happy:

**Hugs with his big ol' squishy belly in the way**


----------



## escapist

Oh I confess that sometimes I'm not as cool as I think I am. Sometimes I need to chill out & take my own advice. Also I need to give the ones I love space, and remember to step up so they know they can depend on me. :doh:


----------



## Tad

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that I am struggling every day with Post Partum Depression. It's so bad and I can't bring myself to talk about it with anyone. The worse part is, my husband pretty much thinks I'm just making it up  I wish I was one of those people that could reach out to others....



As others said, this is a start, and do please follow up with your doctor.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> May I ask how long you have had it? It should only last around two weeks after delivery- with the second week not being as bad as the first.



Really? Dang, wish I'd realized that years ago....maybe I could have gotten my wife to see her doctor instead of just slogging through it for a year  Although I think part of it there was triggered by a baby with bad colic, who cried for 12 hours a day unless he was on you....and she is not a touchy-feely person, so having someone on her that much was incredibly draining. (secondarily, I went through several months where I was more or less not allowed to touch my wife because she was so over-loaded on touch, which was.....very weird).

Which gets me thinking, Jen, aside from the usual facts of having a baby in the house (small amounts of broken sleep, zero time of your own, constant focus on a being which is the embodiment of egotism--albeit a very cute and lovable embodiment), are there particular issues going on that could be making things worse on you? Are you getting any other adult contact? Baby especially fussy or sick? Have you had trouble sleeping when you do get a chance, etc? I'm just thinking that the stress of a young baby plus a history of depression is surely enough to give anyone difficulties, but also wondering if there are any other factors?

And one more time, I'll say reach out. Maybe your husband doesn't understand, but there ARE people who will. Get your support where you can.


----------



## JenFromOC

Thank you for all of your support and advice. I am working with my doctor, but Tad is completely right. There are a few other issues that are compounding all of these feelings. Aside from the fact that my husband doesn't know how to deal with me, I also keep having minor medical problems just one right after another. My friends and family are really good at reaching out to me and making me leave the house because...after years of knowing me....they know how I can get when depressed. Also, I am taking 6 months of maternity leave and there have been some recent major changes affecting my position at work....on top of all of the furlough days, etc. (I work for the State of California). Hell, I feel better already. Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Tad

Hey Jen, just a thought--do you know how you want your husband to deal with you currently? If so, have you told him? I don't know him, but I'll say that I know I can be pretty obtuse at times, because I have a model in my head of how things work, and sometimes it just is not tracking reality at all well, but I'm still using it.


----------



## JenFromOC

Tad said:


> Hey Jen, just a thought--do you know how you want your husband to deal with you currently? If so, have you told him? I don't know him, but I'll say that I know I can be pretty obtuse at times, because I have a model in my head of how things work, and sometimes it just is not tracking reality at all well, but I'm still using it.



I've told him, but honestly, I don't expect him to understand because I don't even really get it. To be perfectly honest, I just don't want him to think any of it is directed at him LOL I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Kazak

IC I need to get healthy.Monday my blood pressure was 204/154!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Kazak said:


> IC I need to get healthy.Monday my blood pressure was 204/154!



*ya that is pretty high Kazak....on meds now for it?*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Kazak said:


> IC I need to get healthy.Monday my blood pressure was 204/154!



Was that checked by a doctor?


----------



## Kazak

the nurse did my bp the doc didnt say anything. not on meds, no primary care doc. i gota call & find one monday.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Kazak said:


> the nurse did my bp the doc didnt say anything. not on meds, no primary care doc. i gota call & find one monday.



*The doctor wasn't alarmed by this? I SURE AM 

You really NEED a DR. this is an alarmingly HIGH BP...

just saying...take care of YOURSELF my friend...

PLEASE!!! :bow:*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *The doctor wasn't alarmed by this? I SURE AM
> 
> You really NEED a DR. this is an alarmingly HIGH BP...
> 
> just saying...take care of YOURSELF my friend...
> 
> PLEASE!!! :bow:*




The nurse didn't say ANYTHING? are you sure you have the numbers right, Kazak? You realize you're getting into really dangerous territory if those numbers are right....



> If left uncontrolled, high systolic pressure can lead to stroke, heart attack, congestive heart failure, kidney damage, blindness, or other conditions. While it cannot be cured once it has developed, ISH can be controlled.
> http://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/hbp/hbp/whathbp.htm





> At what level does high blood pressure cause a stroke? ex:210/140?
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090912195846AAAYRsq




You can go to any fire department and ask them to check your blood pressure for you with a real arm cuff. It it's in that range, then I think you need to get to the Emergency Room......


----------



## Kazak

the nurse said i could stroke out any second & that i should see a doc about it. and it WAS the emergency room that i was at.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Kazak said:


> the nurse said i could stroke out any second & that i should see a doc about it. and it WAS the emergency room that i was at.



...............perhaps you can call them and get the exact reading? It would be in your chart.


----------



## Chef

IC that I miss the 80s. The music, my youth, my first love...

I also tend to chew the entire pack of gum in a few hours.. love love anything strong cinnamon.. 

And I really want pizza. thin crispy crust.. lots of toppings.. lots of cheese..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Chef said:


> IC that I miss the 80s. The music, my youth, my first love...
> 
> I also tend to chew the entire pack of gum in a few hours.. love love anything strong cinnamon..
> 
> *And I really want pizza. thin crispy crust.. lots of toppings.. lots of cheese..*



Share and I will tell you I love you.....you don't have to believe me after I'm done.....:batting:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Kazak said:


> the nurse said i could stroke out any second & that i should see a doc about it. and it WAS the emergency room that i was at.



*you were at the emergency room and you are told to see a dr? and they didn't put you in a room for fear of your having a STROKE then and there 

and the nurse & Dr dismissed you with no meds or any directions to help this situation:doh:*


----------



## Kazak

HDANGEL15 said:


> *you were at the emergency room and you are told to see a dr? and they didn't put you in a room for fear of your having a STROKE then and there
> 
> and the nurse & Dr dismissed you with no meds or any directions to help this situation:doh:*


i went to the er for my knee. soft tissue ouchie. they took xrays which wont show soft tissue problems. then gave me an ace bandage & a script for vicodin. doc didnt say one word about the bp


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kazak said:


> IC I need to get healthy.Monday my blood pressure was 204/154!





HDANGEL15 said:


> *you were at the emergency room and you are told to see a dr? and they didn't put you in a room for fear of your having a STROKE then and there
> 
> and the nurse & Dr dismissed you with no meds or any directions to help this situation:doh:*





Kazak said:


> i went to the er for my knee. soft tissue ouchie. they took xrays which wont show soft tissue problems. then gave me an ace bandage & a script for vicodin. doc didnt say one word about the bp



*WTF?!?! Are you serious?! That cannot be right!
It's Monday and you better be getting ready to go to the doctor's office THIS MORNING! And when you get there let him/her know what transpired. At best the numbers were read/entered wrong. At worst the ER nurse and doc have to be very much in the wrong for releasing you in such condition and something needs to be done! Because OMG! 204/154! It begs to ask how many others have been (mis?)treated/diagnosed in such a manner? 

In either case, yes, you need to start doing everything you have to do to bring those numbers down Kazak. *


----------



## Tad

One thing to make sure of, is that the cuff is big enough to measure you well. If you measure BP with a cuff that is too small, the reading will be elevated. I don’t know how big of a guy you are or how big your arms are, but I know some of the BBW get this problem. If you have a tape-measure around (or even a piece of string and a ruler) you might want to measure your upper arm, then check with them when they go to test it again that the cuff is rated for your size. 

There is a resource page here: http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/lgbpcuffs.htm

And there are a number of threads in the health board that cover some or all of this, look at the useful threads thread here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38809

Do get it looked into--don't assume it was a cuff issue. But just be aware of some of the issues, to help ensure you get appropriate treatment.

Good luck!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tad said:


> One thing to make sure of, is that the cuff is big enough to measure you well. If you measure BP with a cuff that is too small, the reading will be elevated. I dont know how big of a guy you are or how big your arms are, but I know some of the BBW get this problem. If you have a tape-measure around (or even a piece of string and a ruler) you might want to measure your upper arm, then check with them when they go to test it again that the cuff is rated for your size.
> 
> There is a resource page here: http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/lgbpcuffs.htm
> 
> And there are a number of threads in the health board that cover some or all of this, look at the useful threads thread here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38809
> 
> Do get it looked into--don't assume it was a cuff issue. But just be aware of some of the issues, to help ensure you get appropriate treatment.
> 
> Good luck!



Tad's right about the cuff- it has to be the proper size. However, at such a high reading, it's worth having it checked again properly.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

First, a little background: I just drove past a Chick-fil-A that had the following written on its sign:

Family Hour
Puppets of Praise

I confess I now must go and immediately form a rock band so I can call it Puppets of Praise. 

I will be holding auditions at the compound this Thursday from 3-7 pm. In the detached garage, behind the social realist portrait of me. Ask the monkeys where to park.


I also confess that in my absence I have been hard at work on my life's goal which is to bring all of you (and I do mean ALL of you) a brave new dystopian future brimming with paramilitary monkeys wearing assless chaps. 


What???!???!!!???


----------



## BigChaz

Dr. P Marshall said:


> First, a little background: I just drove past a Chick-fil-A that had the following written on its sign:
> 
> Family Hour
> Puppets of Praise
> 
> I confess I now must go and immediately form a rock band so I can call it Puppets of Praise.
> 
> I will be holding auditions at the compound this Thursday from 3-7 pm. In the detached garage, behind the social realist portrait of me. Ask the monkeys where to park.
> 
> 
> I also confess that in my absence I have been hard at work on my life's goal which is to bring all of you (and I do mean ALL of you) a brave new dystopian future brimming with paramilitary monkeys wearing assless chaps.
> 
> 
> What???!???!!!???



It appears that someone is posting while intoxicated


(I am intoxicated)


----------



## DannyDapper

chicken legs said:


> Big guys make me "Jizz in my pants"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C11ftLeMjlw&feature=related



That Video is SOOOOOOO hot haha


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

BigChaz said:


> It appears that someone is posting while intoxicated
> 
> 
> (I am intoxicated)



This is very exciting. I haven't been doing this long and I already have my first dissident.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess its my friday and I'm looking foward to hibernating underneath a very juicy belly:wubu:



sorry for being a grumpenstien


----------



## Kazak

IC I'm craving: smoked salmon blini with sourcream & capers; pelmini; piroshky. just like babashka used to make. :eat1:


----------



## Tad

Im not single, but I guess this has kind of become the all-purpose confessions thread for the BHM board?

My wife had picked up a package of individually wrapped Dove brand chocolates. The other night she opened it up, had a couple, and realized that on the inside of the foil there was printed inspirational messages. I forget what the ones she had said, but they were along the lines of Find your passion! 

She offers me one, I open it up, pop the chocolate in my mouth, then read my inspirational message: 

A push up bra isnt cheating. 



I nearly spat out the chocolate with how hard I was laughing (that danger sobered me up enough to be safernot going to waste decent chocolate!). It seemed even funnier to me because in a pic Id snapped last week for the what are you wearing now thread, I realized after Id posted it that it really emphasized my moobs. I couldn't help thinking "Is someone telling me that I'm getting to the point that I could use some support?


----------



## Melian

I just read something on the FA/FFA board that reinforced something I'd been feeling ever since that board opened. 

Soooo....I think I won't be bothering to post over there much, anymore.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> I just read something on the FA/FFA board that reinforced something I'd been feeling ever since that board opened.
> 
> Soooo....I think I won't be bothering to post over there much, anymore.



We would rather have you here anyways


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> We would rather have you here anyways



:happy: :wubu:


----------



## chicken legs

Melian said:


> I just read something on the FA/FFA board that reinforced something I'd been feeling ever since that board opened.
> 
> Soooo....I think I won't be bothering to post over there much, anymore.




I confess i would like you to pm me on what you read because you dont get flustered very often


----------



## Esther

chicken legs said:


> I confess i would like you to pm me on what you read because you dont get flustered very often



IC, I am also curious!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Esther said:


> IC, I am also curious!



Yes, I want to know too.


----------



## WillSpark

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Yes, I want to know too.



I'm not even an FFA and color me curious!


----------



## Paquito

I can know too?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

free2beme04 said:


> I can know too?



No, YOU can't. You have funions to steal and man-worms to seduce. Wait! can man-worms be seduced with funions?????

<----- Off to buy a case of funions.


----------



## mergirl

Dr. P Marshall said:


> No, YOU can't. You have funions to steal and man-worms to seduce. Wait! can man-worms be seduced with funions?????
> 
> <----- Off to buy a case of funions.


Oh Dr P... I wish i had rep..
I have missed you and your worm lovin goodness! 
xx


----------



## Melian

Goddamn, you guys....I'll just tell you.

Read the Rationalized Castration thread, and see if you can find the shit that annoys me. LOL.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> Goddamn, you guys....I'll just tell you.
> 
> Read the Rationalized Castration thread, and see if you can find the shit that annoys me. LOL.



Read thread, didn't much care for it...so I made a fake post in it for ya. I hope it helps liven up the discussion.


----------



## strangeangel

DannyDapper said:


> That Video is SOOOOOOO hot haha




Indeed it sure is!!! haha.:eat2:


----------



## Tad

I read the thread, responded to that comment, but I want to add one more thing: I think even the poster in question would agree that he does not speak for all other FA, or likely even most.

Although I'm finding the FA board to about as interesting as I expected it to be


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

mergirl said:


> Oh Dr P... I wish i had rep..
> I have missed you and your worm lovin goodness!
> xx



I have missed you too.:wubu:


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> I confess its my friday and I'm looking foward to hibernating underneath a very juicy belly:wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for being a grumpenstien




:smitten: Its all good babe, thanks for your help this week :happy:


----------



## chicken legs

i confess that i just wanted to see if this symbol.. ~:> ..... would work



AAnnnnndddd


it didnt


----------



## Melian

IC that I tried to rep Esther for eating a tin of sardines (I only rep important things...), but was denied by the cruel rep lords once again


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> IC that I tried to rep Esther for eating a tin of sardines (I only rep important things...), but was denied by the cruel rep lords once again



Hahahaha... it is repworthy feat, I admit it


----------



## Kazak

IC I just repped Esther. not as much as you woulda got from Melian but i did my best.


----------



## mergirl

Hmm.. i eat tins of sardines and even mackerel in tomato sauce! COLD!!
NOM NOM NOM!!!! 
I even eat Swedish raw fish ...right out of the jar!!! muwahahahaha!..
i am kinna disgusting..but proud.


----------



## Melian

mergirl said:


> Hmm.. i eat tins of sardines and even mackerel in tomato sauce! COLD!!
> NOM NOM NOM!!!!
> I even eat Swedish raw fish ...right out of the jar!!! muwahahahaha!..
> i am kinna disgusting..but proud.



I was able to rep your grossness


----------



## veil

i confess that when i'm wearing heels i pretend i'm joan holloway from mad men so that i can walk with good posture in a straight line.


----------



## WillSpark

I wanted to Rep Melian for her avi, but alas...no rep to give lest it doth be spread forth first and foremost.


----------



## Sixe

I confess i smoke even though i can feel my lungs getting worse.


----------



## rockabelly

IC I have gotten into the Halloween spirit early this year and can hardly wait until candy time. (as if, I haven't started eating Halloween candy yet) I just love the shit out if spooky movies, too. Zombie movies are my personal favorite. I'm writing my second short horror film since I'm inspired. October is the best! Food, booze, and women with ravenous libidos dressing up in naughty costumes all in one glorious day. What's not to like?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

rockabelly said:


> IC I have gotten into the Halloween spirit early this year and can hardly wait until candy time. (as if, I haven't started eating Halloween candy yet) I just love the shit out if spooky movies, too. Zombie movies are my personal favorite. I'm writing my second short horror film since I'm inspired. October is the best! Food, booze, and women with ravenous libidos dressing up in naughty costumes all in one glorious day. What's not to like?



I'm with you on the Halloween love 
I dress up for my job every year (work in a place for children). I recently saw a Halloween door wreath and thought what a groovy idea! I'm thinking of making several of them with my girls to give to my relatives as gifts


----------



## Melian

rockabelly said:


> IC I have gotten into the Halloween spirit early this year and can hardly wait until candy time. (as if, I haven't started eating Halloween candy yet) I just love the shit out if spooky movies, too. Zombie movies are my personal favorite. I'm writing my second short horror film since I'm inspired. October is the best! Food, booze, and women with ravenous libidos dressing up in naughty costumes all in *one glorious day*. What's not to like?



Too bad it's not one of those years where Halloween falls on some crappy day, like a Wednesday, thus forcing everyone to have 2-3 costumes (one for the actual night, and additional ones for the inevitable Fri/Sat parties).



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm with you on the Halloween love
> I dress up for my job every year (work in a place for children). I recently saw a *Halloween door wreath *and thought what a groovy idea! I'm thinking of making several of them with my girls to give to my relatives as gifts



That sounds like fun. Post pics of the finished products :happy:


----------



## WillSpark

IC I'm in a really good place right now. Things are going great and I have things to look forward too and friends to do it with. I'm just a happy camper.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I am rewatching one of my favorite movies..."Bram Stoker's Dracula"


----------



## jenboo

I confess that I am soooooooo excited to find a place like dimensions!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

jenboo said:


> I confess that I am soooooooo excited to find a place like dimensions!



Welcome to the Boards, Jen


----------



## Tanuki

I confess I haven't been on Dims in a little while 


...But I'm back now


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

T-Bear said:


> I confess I haven't been on Dims in a little while
> 
> 
> ...But I'm back now




Welcome BACK, T-Bear


----------



## BHMluver

Kazak said:


> IC I need to get healthy.Monday my blood pressure was 204/154!



I don't mean to bud in but I'm Registered Nurse. If the above numbers are correct I STRONGLY encourage you to bag whoever sent you out of the office, got to the nearest E.R., get treated and find yourself a _real_
frickin' Dr.

BHMluver


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> I confess I haven't been on Dims in a little while
> 
> 
> ...But I'm back now



*Awesome! Welcome back Tanuki! Now shut up and post pics; IMMEDIATELY!
Greenie you KNOW you wanted to say it - lol*


----------



## Tanuki

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Welcome BACK, T-Bear





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Awesome! Welcome back Tanuki! Now shut up and post pics; IMMEDIATELY!
> Greenie you KNOW you wanted to say it - lol*



Oh you~

I will see what I can do :wubu:


----------



## Melian

IC that I read all the BHM/FFA stories as soon as they are posted, and then yearn for MOAR, like a ravenous beast.

And I keep toying with the idea of writing a story, but never have enough time to really get started. Also, all my "material" consists of disjointed little hardcore/extreme fetish fantasies that may or may not be of interest to anyone else. 

Yeah.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> IC that I read all the BHM/FFA stories as soon as they are posted, and then yearn for MOAR, like a ravenous beast.
> 
> And I keep toying with the idea of writing a story, but never have enough time to really get started. Also, all my "material" consists of disjointed little hardcore/extreme fetish fantasies that may or may not be of interest to anyone else.
> 
> Yeah.



IC, I do the same thing.

I think you should write!

write.... WRITEEEE


----------



## Tad

Melian (and Esther too)--if you read a lot of the BBW/FA stories, you'll see that many of them are essentially "disjointed little hardcore/extreme fetish fantasies" just sort of, kind of, strung together. And yah, they get readers.

The literary bar may have been set a bit higher on the BHM/FFA stories, but that doesn't mean that there is no interest in things that are less full story with plot and character development, and more fantasy sequence. As you said, there is not all that much in the way of BHM/FFA stories being posted.

In other words, I agree with Esther--and send the same words back to her, too!

ETA: I should get back to writing too....but yours is bound to be hotter!


----------



## Melian

Maybe you should both get writing and I will....uh...supervise 

See, I'm not really concerned about readers either - as selfish as it sounds, I would primarily be writing for my own enjoyment, but even *I* am not really interested in reading the crap that I would produce. Haha.


----------



## escapist

I confess while on a road trip I went to lunch with one group, got sandwiches, and secretly sent another member to get me burgers....I ate all of it before anybody was even done with a small 6" sub.


----------



## stldpn

I confess that today I went out and shared (6 pieces) a gumby's 24" meat lover's pizza with a co-worker, and now I've guilted my unknowing secretary into making a run down to backyard burger.


----------



## Tad

stldpn said:


> I confess that today I went out and shared (6 pieces) a gumby's 24" meat lover's pizza with a co-worker, and now I've guilted my unknowing secretary into making a run down to backyard burger.



Are secretaries ever really that unknowing? If she's smart she won't let on that she knows....but in my experience the clerical and support staff are the ones who know what is going on more than anyone else


----------



## stldpn

Tad said:


> Are secretaries ever really that unknowing? If she's smart she won't let on that she knows....but in my experience the clerical and support staff are the ones who know what is going on more than anyone else



No she seriously had no idea. Because of the current economic status I've only got her for half days two days a week... she picked monday's and fridays.

Part of me suspects she's a feeder at heart, but i don't know many vegan feeders, I think she's just like everyone else these days sucking up and holding on to her job anyway she knows how.


----------



## escapist

I confess for being a BHM/FFA Board, this board seems to be turning into a BHM/FA board. Seems like much of the current discussions are centered around gay men, bad relationships, labeling others based on ones own moral values.

Where have all the good times gone?


----------



## jewels_mystery

I confess that I have been thinking about the cutest BHM I met yesterday while waiting for the bus. :smitten: He struck up a conversation and seemed like a nice guy. Unfortunetly some of his coworkers came over and they went off somewhere.


----------



## Surlysomething

escapist said:


> I confess for being a BHM/FFA Board, this board seems to be turning into a BHM/FA board. Seems like much of the current discussions are centered around gay men, bad relationships, labeling others based on ones own moral values.
> 
> Where have all the good times gone?




Sounds like pretty normal board stuff to me.


----------



## Dusselchen

Your reaction to my confession broke my heart. No, I'm not crazy! And no, none of my friends talked me into this. I am a FFA, and I'm born as an FFA.
Respect it, accept it or leave me!


----------



## Surlysomething

I sprained my ankle today at Wal-Mart. 


Fat. girl. down. Haha.


----------



## escapist

I confess I just pigged out. Not sure if I was stressed about stressing out a loved one who was under a time constraint, but I ate a HUGE Chimichanga, rice, beans, chips, cheese, salsa, guacamole, 2x Double Doubles, and a strawberry shake. Feels like I just ate a mountain.


ohhhhh man....
Where are my Oompa loompa's to roll me around?


----------



## TraciJo67

stldpn said:


> I confess that today I went out and shared (6 pieces) a gumby's 24" meat lover's pizza with a co-worker, and now I've guilted my unknowing secretary into making a run down to backyard burger.



Do secretaries really make burger runs? I'm not being snarky. I'm clueless. My clerical staff would balk BIG TIME at even the whiff of running personal errands for us. In fact, I'd probably be disciplined if I suggested it. But then, why would I send someone who makes probably $15-$20 per hour out to get my lunch when he/she could be spending that time actually ... working? Obviously, things are very different in the public sector. I'm envious. I want my own Jeeves to order around. I've some dry cleaning that could be sent out, and damn if the soles of my shoes couldn't use a re-heeling


----------



## OneHauteMama

I confess that I have the CUTEST BHM in my class... He's sweet, funny, crazy like me, etc. and I find him insanely attractive in all respects. But he's younger than me by 6 years and I really don't know if I should pursue anything because I'm back at that shy/awkward/newly single stage and don't know how to really "read" a guy anymore.


----------



## Dmitra

Speaking as a seriously old fart, GO FOR IT!!! 6 years is a mere blip unless he's not legal, of course. It's risky and scary but sometimes the plunge is just screaming TAKE ME TAKE ME. Furthermore, as The Doors once said, "The time you wait subtracts from joy!" 





OneHauteMama said:


> I confess that I have the CUTEST BHM in my class... He's sweet, funny, crazy like me, etc. and I find him insanely attractive in all respects. But he's younger than me by 6 years and I really don't know if I should pursue anything because I'm back at that shy/awkward/newly single stage and don't know how to really "read" a guy anymore.


----------



## Tad

OneHauteMama said:


> I confess that I have the CUTEST BHM in my class... He's sweet, funny, crazy like me, etc. and I find him insanely attractive in all respects. But he's younger than me by 6 years and I really don't know if I should pursue anything because I'm back at that shy/awkward/newly single stage and don't know how to really "read" a guy anymore.



What harm in finding out more? If you don't do anything, you won't know if it could work. I mean, you might get clsoer to him, then find that you just are too different with that age gap....but you may not. You won't find out if you don't try. And you already know that he is sweet, funny, and has excellent taste (given that he likes you)....so I suspect that at worst things don't work out. It doesn't sound like he'd be cruel or a jerk or anything like that.


----------



## Esther

IC, I have a terrible cavity on one of my teeth and I can't stop chomping down on it and sucking air through it. It's like I'm expecting it to miraculously not hurt anymore!


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> IC, I have a terrible cavity on one of my teeth and I can't stop chomping down on it and sucking air through it. It's like I'm expecting it to miraculously not hurt anymore!



In your future, I see a dentist....making a lot of money. Haha.

And to continue my story-related confession, IC that I did start writing a story, only to realize that some of my content is probably not allowed on this site. Or any, for that matter :doh:


----------



## RobitusinZ

I am ridiculously turned on by women with stretchmarks on their breasts.


----------



## mergirl

RobitusinZ said:


> I am ridiculously turned on by women with stretchmarks on their breasts.


See..thats a good turn on to have, cause most women i know have at least a few stretchmarks on their boobies.!!


----------



## RobitusinZ

mergirl said:


> See..thats a good turn on to have, cause most women i know have at least a few stretchmarks on their boobies.!!



Please don't get me started...it's hard enough to control myself when thinking of ONE woman's titty-marks (TM), but now I'm adding all of you women you know too....

*looks at something on his PC, growls, then whimpers*


----------



## stldpn

TraciJo67 said:


> Do secretaries really make burger runs? I'm not being snarky. I'm clueless. My clerical staff would balk BIG TIME at even the whiff of running personal errands for us. In fact, I'd probably be disciplined if I suggested it. But then, why would I send someone who makes probably $15-$20 per hour out to get my lunch when he/she could be spending that time actually ... working? Obviously, things are very different in the public sector. I'm envious. I want my own Jeeves to order around. I've some dry cleaning that could be sent out, and damn if the soles of my shoes couldn't use a re-heeling



Yes actually my secretary does make lunch runs, post office runs, supply runs, etc. She is my representative and helper in a number of capacities that aren't strictly related to the hospital. For example, I'm involved in the local rotary club, if I have responsibilities with them (like calling other members or organizing a flyer for a food drive) that I'm not physically able to meet I hand them to her. Basically the way it's looked at in my business is it would be a bigger waste of resources to have me down at kinkos making brochures when I could be in the office overseeing my dept. The fifteen bucks an hour she makes is peanuts compared to the loss of payroll that would occur if twenty of my technicians were standing around staring at each other trying to figure out what to do about a sand lake hospital network failure. They pay me salary so they have someone to answer for an entire dept, which means that while I have a life, the life gets put on hold if my dept isn't running smoothly.

So I suppose if you want your shoes resoled and your laundry done you might want to think about getting into upper mgt but remember don't come complaining to me if you find out that getting your shoes shined means going in for a lot of unpaid OT.
As I said before, given the current economic climates I don't suppose she'd balk at me asking her to do a number of other personal projects.


----------



## RobitusinZ

I think there's a difference between a "secretary" and "clerical staff".

Our VP has a secretary...his own personal assistant...who we all pretty much take advantage of when she goes out to get lunch.

On the other hand, our department has an administrative assistant, but she doesn't do any sort of errands for anybody or anything.

I guess the semantics matter.


----------



## stldpn

RobitusinZ said:


> I think there's a difference between a "secretary" and "clerical staff".
> 
> Our VP has a secretary...his own personal assistant...who we all pretty much take advantage of when she goes out to get lunch.
> 
> On the other hand, our department has an administrative assistant, but she doesn't do any sort of errands for anybody or anything.
> 
> I guess the semantics matter.



I don't know that the semantics matter so much as the role of the actual secretary, personal assistant, clerical assistant etc in the office these days. Fifty years ago when typing on a typewriter, operating a mimeo, working the phone those were thought of as hard skills that women went to tech school for, now it's taken for granted that a minimum wage employee can do that with 15 minutes of training. Is that true, probably not, it's just that the underlying skills of a good secretary are mostly soft ones like good organizational ability, good people skills, dealing with persnikkety office equipment, and those are things you don't know till they're already on the job. 

Secretaries are regarded as unskilled labor that can be disposed of whenever the payroll get's tight. Flexibility is key right now. That's why secretaries that want to keep their jobs do so much without complaining about how the boss is using them for stuff that isn't spelled out in their job description.


----------



## TraciJo67

stldpn said:


> Secretaries are regarded as unskilled labor that can be disposed of whenever the payroll get's tight. Flexibility is key right now. That's why secretaries that want to keep their jobs do so much without complaining about how the boss is using them for stuff that isn't spelled out in their job description.



I truly thought that the days of ordering one's secretary to go out and pick up a few sandwiches/dry cleaning/kids from daycare, etc were over. I do understand what the roles of management are vs. frontline staff, and skilled vs. unskilled labor (although I think you're underestimating the importance of the 'unskilled' end in how smoothly -- or unsmoothly -- a business functions). Your example of having you down at Kinkos making copies isn't appropriate for what we were discussing, since sending one's secretary to Kinkos would be considered a business related function. Sending her out to buy your lunch? Dubious. Taking orders for a business luncheon? Probably part 'n parcel of what he/she signed on for. 

I was being tongue-in-cheek about wishing for my own personal Jeeves. Sure, I want a maid, a personal assistant, and a pocket chef. Who doesn't? But then, if I had the means for a collection of people to look after my personal needs, I wouldn't be working for a living myself. 

Also, shortly after graduating from college, I worked as an administrative assistant. I learned a thing or two about "unskilled" labor, being that I lacked the skills to be anything close to competent in that field. Fortunately, it was a position assigned through a temp agency, and when I figured out that I sucked in a major, rapidly approaching incompetence kinda way, I was able to exit stage left under my own steam without being shown the door by simply asking for another assignment. It wasn't an easy job by any means, and I daresay that many skilled professionals wouldn't have been able to handle it, either. 

I doubt very much that the upper echelon of management truly views your secretaries as disposal commodities in the same way that you seem to. Unless your business is one that doesn't rely on communicating with the public, keeping records, running the office smoothly and seamlessly (and knowing how to fix those pesky machines that the rest of us have neither the patience nor inclination for but DAMNED if we need them when we need them, and yesterday). These are skills that not everyone has. I lack them. I appreciate them enormously in the people who are employed to do just this. And however they may be classified by the labor department, I'd hardly call them unskilled. And it's not easy to find qualified people to do these things. I've never known an office -- and I have worked in many of them, in many different capacities -- to view their secretarial/administrative staff in a callous or dismissive manner.


----------



## SanDiega

I confess I am thinking of running away to europe this summer rather than finding an actual job.


----------



## OneHauteMama

I confess that, until today, I have never met a human being for the first time and wanted to punch them square in the face...I guess there's a first time for everything...


----------



## Horseman

SanDiega said:


> I confess I am thinking of running away to europe this summer rather than finding an actual job.



I confess that I'm jealous.


----------



## CherryRVA

I confess that I just had an unexpected BHM experience at work....which is funny because I work with all females.

Our copier was acting up and I asked the office manager to call the company we rent it from to send out some techs to come look at it.

They sent out two BHMs....much older than what I would normally look at, but attractive definitely. They were working with one of my coworkers on her stuff, so I said I would go to lunch early and be back...had some errands to run.

Well, apparently they finished up with her work sooner than expected, they had to wait for me to come back. So they went to the diner next door. It is a teeny tiny place, but everybody around here loves it....yummy greasy and cheap diner food with fast service. 

I get back from lunch and then they show up. I'm working on my copies and all they can talk about is how great the food was, how much they ate, how stuffed they were. They actually said I should call their company once a week to say the copier is broken so they can come to the diner and have lunch more often! LOL

I couldn't stop blushing while they were talking like that....and I kept thinking, what would they think if they only knew that I'm into BHMs?

Made a boring afternoon better, definitely.... :happy:


----------



## stldpn

TraciJo67 said:


> I truly thought that the days of ordering one's secretary to go out and pick up a few sandwiches/dry cleaning/kids from daycare, etc were over. I do understand what the roles of management are vs. frontline staff, and skilled vs. unskilled labor (although I think you're underestimating the importance of the 'unskilled' end in how smoothly -- or unsmoothly -- a business functions). Your example of having you down at Kinkos making copies isn't appropriate for what we were discussing, since sending one's secretary to Kinkos would be considered a business related function. Sending her out to buy your lunch? Dubious. Taking orders for a business luncheon? Probably part 'n parcel of what he/she signed on for.
> 
> I was being tongue-in-cheek about wishing for my own personal Jeeves. Sure, I want a maid, a personal assistant, and a pocket chef. Who doesn't? But then, if I had the means for a collection of people to look after my personal needs, I wouldn't be working for a living myself.
> 
> Also, shortly after graduating from college, I worked as an administrative assistant. I learned a thing or two about "unskilled" labor, being that I lacked the skills to be anything close to competent in that field. Fortunately, it was a position assigned through a temp agency, and when I figured out that I sucked in a major, rapidly approaching incompetence kinda way, I was able to exit stage left under my own steam without being shown the door by simply asking for another assignment. It wasn't an easy job by any means, and I daresay that many skilled professionals wouldn't have been able to handle it, either.
> 
> I doubt very much that the upper echelon of management truly views your secretaries as disposal commodities in the same way that you seem to. Unless your business is one that doesn't rely on communicating with the public, keeping records, running the office smoothly and seamlessly (and knowing how to fix those pesky machines that the rest of us have neither the patience nor inclination for but DAMNED if we need them when we need them, and yesterday). These are skills that not everyone has. I lack them. I appreciate them enormously in the people who are employed to do just this. And however they may be classified by the labor department, I'd hardly call them unskilled. And it's not easy to find qualified people to do these things. I've never known an office -- and I have worked in many of them, in many different capacities -- to view their secretarial/administrative staff in a callous or dismissive manner.



Did I say that my secretary wasn't important.. I don't think so. Perhaps you have the mistaken impression that I'm dismissive of her abilities or even her value as a person. Without her being there as support staff I wouldn't be able to get nearly as much done with my week. 

But she is support staff, and what I think you fail to realize is that in times like these when payroll is a more closely guarded expense, hourly support staff are the first to suffer the slings and arrows. After all they pay guys like me a salary, they don't care if I put in a 40hr week or an 100 hr week they expect me to finish my work. If I need to cut 40,000 out of my quarterly I'll get rid of 4 clericals before I'll part with someone who is actively focused on a dept project. 

The eschelon as you call them the VP's and Board members of a hospital never explicitly say that they think of clerical staff as being disposable. But when they send down the orders that they expect you to cut your budget by 15% you can pretty much guess where that's supposed to come from. When things pick back up again and they grant your request to hire some clerical staff they want to pay minimum starting wages. 

Unlike a lot of people in my field I still remember what it was like to wash dishes, and be a line cook in a hotel kitchen. All jobs have pressure, all jobs will make you sweat, it's just that when you're in management you're not supposed to let anybody see you sweat. The higher you climb the more you realize that voluntarily putting a few clerical staff on a temporary lay off is a much kinder thing than allowing boardmembers to decide who stays based on what they "think" you need.


----------



## Melian

OneHauteMama said:


> I confess that, until today, I have never met a human being for the first time and wanted to punch them square in the face...I guess there's a first time for everything...



You made it this long without having that happen?

That is a serious accomplishment! I want to punch randoms almost every day!


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> You made it this long without having that happen?
> 
> That is a serious accomplishment! I want to punch randoms almost every day!




I feel the same way. There are probably only a small amount of people I don't want to neck punch.


----------



## OneHauteMama

Surlysomething said:


> I feel the same way. There are probably only a small amount of people I don't want to neck punch.



I'm pretty tolerant, I guess. I mean, I'll give someone a chance. If they're an asshole, I'll try to de-assholify them by being nice...but this person...OH MY GOD! I wanted to stab her in the urethra.


----------



## RobitusinZ

OneHauteMama said:


> I wanted to stab her in the urethra.



I confess...this is going to be added to my vulgar argot post-haste.


----------



## Kazak

OneHauteMama said:


> I wanted to stab her in the urethra.



I LOVE THIS! it made me laugh. and something like 99.99% of the people i meet get an axe to the face, in my mind.


----------



## WillSpark

OneHauteMama said:


> I'm pretty tolerant, I guess. I mean, I'll give someone a chance. If they're an asshole, I'll try to de-assholify them by being nice...but this person...OH MY GOD! I wanted to stab her in the urethra.



I know what you mean. There are some people that actually make my brain cells want to slit their metaphorical little brain-cell-wrists, down a bucket of pills, and deliver a swift kick to the kidneys of these people just before keeling over.


----------



## Horseman

1. I confess that last night I revealed a lot of very personal information to someone in a lengthy telephone call; things I've never told anyone else and that I couldn't believe I was telling her even as they were coming out of my mouth.

2. I confess that I'm both a little worried and a little glad that I did it.


----------



## littlefairywren

Horseman said:


> 1. I confess that last night I revealed a lot of very personal information to someone in a lengthy telephone call; things I've never told anyone else and that I couldn't believe I was telling her even as they were coming out of my mouth.
> 
> 2. I confess that I'm both a little worried and a little glad that I did it.



Kudos my friend:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to loving weekends where i'm not required to wear makeup. There's something about that fresh from the shower look. Baby-faced. It makes me feel younger.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I confess that I'm seriously considering shaving my head again, despite the fact that winter is just round the corner.


----------



## warwagon86

i confess im scared nervous everything you possibly can be about my final year at uni!

im going to do well i promise myself that but i want to go to america and I have been applying for everything and anything!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Miami


You made my day. Thank you. 


Vancouver


----------



## RobitusinZ

IC, I've missed someone, and am glad I was able to talk to them just recently.


----------



## escapist

warwagon86 said:


> i confess im scared nervous everything you possibly can be about my final year at uni!
> 
> im going to do well i promise myself that but i want to go to america and I have been applying for everything and anything!!!



I Conffess your confession made me think of this: 




Ramstein Amerika Video​


----------



## JenFromOC

I confess that 2 (maybe 3) shots of Jager plus a couple (or more) beers makes for a really good time...and although I don't remember much of that night, it is forever memorialized on the Butterfly Lounge website. LOL Also, I learned that hangovers are 500x worse when you have an infant. That is all.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I am sooo sick I can barely see to type this, I missed Halloween with my son (arrggghhh), 3 days of work (im a workaholic..arghhh), cuddle time (arrrghhhh), and more doctors visit are in the horizon(noooooooooo).

Oh I forgot...I cant drive....dannnngggiiiiittttt.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

chicken legs said:


> I confess I am sooo sick I can barely see to type this, I missed Halloween with my son (arrggghhh), 3 days of work (im a workaholic..arghhh), cuddle time (arrrghhhh), and more doctors visit are in the horizon(noooooooooo).
> 
> Oh I forgot...*I cant drive*....dannnngggiiiiittttt.



Is this because you're too fat? 

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## chicken legs

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is this because you're too fat?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon



Yeah...I am to Phat and Sexy to drive my Camry....

come a little closer I have a secret to tell you...***cough***....


----------



## happytinygal

1.I confess that I saw a SSBHM yesterday and I was drooling almost so hot chubbylicious all around:blush:thank you god:bow:
2.that I feel like screaming at the moment aswell


----------



## escapist

I confess that cute little FFA's make me want to huge them and love them and squish them...I do my best not to call them George though. :wubu:


----------



## Lavasse

Horseman said:


> 1. I confess that last night I revealed a lot of very personal information to someone in a lengthy telephone call; things I've never told anyone else and that I couldn't believe I was telling her even as they were coming out of my mouth.
> 
> 2. I confess that I'm both a little worried and a little glad that I did it.



Would this happen to be the one who drives you crazy in the other topic?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> I confess that cute little FFA's make me want to huge them and love them and squish them...I do my best not to call them George though. :wubu:



OMG I LOVE YOU!!!!! 





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JlVqfC8-UI

That is among my top fave cartoons - EVER and damn it I can't rep you for it! 
Somebody, rep Escapist for me PLEASE! PLEASE! PLEASE!


----------



## escapist

I confess I have no self control sometimes. I just demolished a HUGE bag of chips, and I really didn't even want one.


----------



## Esther

escapist said:


> I confess I have no self control sometimes. I just demolished a HUGE bag of chips, and I really didn't even want one.



Ugh I do that with chips too. It's the only food I can't stop eating once I start.


----------



## escapist

Esther said:


> Ugh I do that with chips too. It's the only food I can't stop eating once I start.



Yeah whats up with that? I think its the salt or something. I didn't even like this kinda chips lol. Now if it was Kettle chips....yeah I would have meant to do it lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

escapist said:


> I confess I have no self control sometimes. I just demolished a HUGE bag of chips, and I really didn't even want one.





Esther said:


> Ugh I do that with chips too. It's the only food I can't stop eating once I start.





escapist said:


> Yeah whats up with that? I think its the salt or something. I didn't even like this kinda chips lol. Now if it was Kettle chips....yeah I would have meant to do it lol.



I have heard there is some evil little thing in our food referred to as MSG. 


> MSG - Slowly Poisoning America:
> Monosodium Glutamate (MSG) Causes Obesity
> "I don't eat much. I eat healthy. Why am I so fat?" Have you heard those words from your friends and family, as I have? Here's an answer to their question. Doctor Sica gives us a very good description of the current science about this horrible substance which has been in so much of our food (at least in the U.S.) since about 1947.
> 
> To get a handle on what to look for on food labels, you need to print out a list of all the disguises food manufacturers use for it. Here is a web site with a good list for you:
> 
> http://www.truthinlabeling.org/hiddensources.html
> 
> THE MD'S EXPLANATION OF THE CAUSE OF OBESITY
> 
> "From: Robban Sica, MD
> Subject: Please read
> Date: Sun, 27 May 2007
> 
> This is critical to your health for you to know!
> 
> MSG - The Slow Poisoning Of America
> 
> MSG Hides Behind 45+ Names, Such As 'Natural Flavoring.' MSG Is Also In Your Favorite Coffee Shops And Drive-Ups
> 
> I wondered if there could be an actual chemical causing the massive obesity epidemic. So did a friend of mine, John Erb. He was a research assistant at the University of Waterloo in Ontario, Canada, and spent years working for the government.
> 
> He made an amazing discovery while going through scientific journals for a book he was writing called 'The Slow Poisoning of America.' In hundreds of studies around the world, scientists were creating obese mice and rats to use in diet or diabetes test studies. No strain of rat or mice is naturally obese, so the scientists have to create them. They make these morbidly obese creatures by injecting them with MSG when they are first born. The MSG triples the amount of insulin the pancreas creates, causing rats (and humans?) to become obese. They even have a title for the fat rodents they create: 'MSG-Treated Rats.'
> 
> I was shocked too. I went to my kitchen, checking the cupboards and the fridge. *MSG was in everything: The Campbell's soups, the Hostess Doritos, the Lays flavored potato chips, Top Ramen, Betty Crocker Hamburger Helper, Heinz canned gravy, Swanson frozen prepared meals, Kraft salad dressings, especially the 'healthy low fat' ones.*
> 
> The items that didn't have MSG marked on the product label had something called 'Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein,' which is just another name for Monosodium Glutamate.
> 
> It was shocking to see just how many of the foods we feed our children everyday are filled with this stuff. They hide MSG under many different names in order to fool those who carefully read the ingredient list, so they don't catch on. (Other names for MSG: 'Accent' - 'Agino moto' - 'Natural Meet Tenderizer', etc) But it didn't stop there. When our family went out to eat, we started asking at the restaurants what menu items had MSG.
> 
> Many employees, even the managers, swore they didn't use MSG. But when we ask for the ingredient list, which they grudgingly provided, sure enough MSG and Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein were everywhere:
> 
> *Burger King
> McDonalds
> Wendy's
> Taco Bell
> 
> And every restaurant like: TGIF, Chili's, Applebee's and Denny's use MSG in abundance. Kentucky Fried Chicken seemed to be the WORST offender: MSG was in EVERY chicken dish, salad dressing and gravy. No wonder I loved to eat that coating on the skin. Their secret spice was MSG.
> *
> So, why is MSG in so many of the foods we eat?
> 
> Is it a preservative or a vitamin?? Not according to my friend John. In the book he wrote, an expose of the food additive industry called 'The Slow Poisoning of America' he said *that MSG is added to food for the addictive effect it has on the human body. *Here's the web site where you can buy the book, if you're interested:
> 
> http://www.spofamerica.com
> 
> Even the propaganda website sponsored by the food manufacturers' lobby group supporting MSG at:
> 
> http://www.msgfacts.com/facts/msgfact12.html
> 
> explains that the reason they add it to food is to make people EAT MORE OF THEIR PRODUCTS.
> 
> A study of the elderly showed that people eat more of the foods it is added to. The Glutamate Association lobby group says eating more benefits the elderly, but what does it do to the rest of us? 'Betcha can't eat just one,' takes on a whole new meaning where MSG is concerned! And we wonder why the nation is overweight?
> 
> The MSG manufacturers themselves admit that it addicts people to their products. It makes people choose their product over others, and makes people eat more of it than they would if MSG wasn't added.
> 
> Not only is MSG scientifically proven to cause obesity, it is an addictive substance! Since its introduction into the American food supply fifty years ago, MSG has been added in larger and larger doses to the pre-packaged meals, soups, snacks and fast foods we are tempted to eat everyday. The FDA has set no limits on how much of it can be added to food. They claim it's safe to eat in any amount. How can they claim it safe when there are hundreds of scientific studies with titles like these?
> 
> 'The monosodium glutamate (MSG) obese rat as a model for the study of exercise in obesity'. GobattoCA, Mello MA, Souza CT, Ribeiro IA.Res Commun Mol Pathol Pharmacol. 2002.
> 
> 'Adrenalectomy abolishes the food-induced hypothalamic serotonin release in both normal and monosodium glutamate-obese rats'. Guimaraes RB, Telles MM, Coelho VB, Mori C, Nascimento CM, Ribeiro Brain Res Bull. 2002 Aug.
> 
> 'Obesity induced by neonatal monosodium glutamate treatment in spontaneously hypertensive rats: an animal model of multiple risk factors'. Iwase M, Yamamoto M, Iino K, IchikawaK, Shino hara N, Yoshinari Fujishima Hypertens Res. 1998 Mar.
> 
> 'Hypothalamic lesion induced by injection of monosodium glutamate in suckling period and subsequent development of obesity'. Tanaka K, Shimada M, Nakao K, Kusunoki Exp Neurol. 1978 Oct.
> 
> Yes, that last study was not a typo, it WAS written in 1978. Both the 'medical research community' and 'food manufacturers' have known about MSG's side effects for decades! Many more studies mentioned in John Erb's book link MSG to Diabetes, Migraines and headaches, Autism, ADHD and even Alzheimer's. But what can we do to stop the food manufactures from dumping fattening and addictive MSG into our food supply and causing the obesity epidemic we now see?
> 
> Even as you read this, G. W. Bush and his corporate supporters are pushing a Bill through Congress called the 'Personal Responsibility in Food Consumption Act' also known as the 'Cheeseburger Bill.' This sweeping law bans anyone from suing food manufacturers, sellers and distributors. Even if it comes out that they purposely added an addictive chemical to their foods. Read about it for yourself at Yahoo.com. The Bill has already been rushed through the House of Representatives and is due for the same rubber stamp at Senate level. It is important that Bush and his corporate supporters get it through before the media lets everyone know about 'MSG, the intentional Nicotine for food.'
> 
> Several months ago, John Erb took his book and his concerns to one of the highest government health officials in Canada. While sitting in the Government office, the official told him 'Sure, I know how bad MSG is. I wouldn't touch the stuff.' But this top level government official refused to tell the public what he knew.
> 
> The big media doesn't want to tell the public either, fearing legal issues with their advertisers. It seems that the fallout on fast food industry may hurt their profit margin. The food producers and restaurants have been addicting us to their products for years. Now we are paying the price for it. Our children should not be cursed with obesity caused by an addictive food additive. But what can I do about it?... I'm just one voice.
> 
> What can I do to stop the poisoning of our children, while our governments are insuring financial protection for the industry that is poisoning us?
> 
> This e-mail is going out to everyone I know in an attempt to tell you the truth that the corporate owned politicians and media won't tell you . The best way you can help to save yourself and your children from this drug-induced epidemic, is to forward this e-mail to everyone. With any luck, it will circle the globe before politicians can pass the legislation protecting those who are poisoning us. The food industry learned a lot from the tobacco industry. Imagine if big tobacco had a bill like this in place before someone blew the whistle on Nicotine?
> 
> If you are one of the few who can still believe that MSG is good for us, and you don't believe what John Erb has to say, see for yourself. Go to the National Library of Medicine, at
> 
> http://www.pubmed.com
> 
> Type in the words 'MSG Obese' and read a few of the 115 medical studies that appear.
> 
> We the public, do not want to be rats in one giant experiment and we do not approve of food that makes us into a nation of obese, lethargic, addicted sheep, feeding the food industry's bottom line, while waiting for the heart transplant, diabetic induced amputation, blindness or other obesity induced, life threatening disorders [like cancer]. With your help we can put an end to this poison. Do your part in sending this message out by word of mouth, e-mail or by distribution of this print-out to all your friends all over the world and stop this 'Slow Poisoning of Mankind' by the packaged food industry.
> 
> Blowing the whistle on MSG is our responsibility. Get the word out!"
> 
> Thank you Dr. Sica. I'll do what I can to get it to my circle of readers. I know they will help as well.
> 
> Bill Henderson Author, "Cure Your Cancer" and "Cancer-Free"



http://www.advancedhealthplan.com/msg.html

That MSG explains why I get so addicted to McDonalds food when I allow myself to go there.......


----------



## escapist

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have heard there is some evil little thing in our food referred to as MSG.
> 
> 
> http://www.advancedhealthplan.com/msg.html
> 
> That MSG explains why I get so addicted to McDonalds food when I allow myself to go there.......



This also explains why I lost so much weight last year when I stopped eating out and for the most part only ate chicken, vegetables, and fruit.


----------



## WillSpark

The thing is MSG, as it says stands for monosodium glutomate. All that really is is a fancy phrase describing a compound made from one molecule of sodium and some glucose (sugars that occur naturally). This, chemically, does not cause an addictive reaction.

It is very much a case of mental illness, where your body reacts as you think it should though not necessarily as it would. People have claims all the way from addiction to rash side effects, but all it does is flavor food. If I were to make up a word, it would "deblandify" it, or if you want to go by a certain new ad campaign, MSG is pure Umami, or savoryness, that just improves food. The "Addiction" people face can be drawn to just spacing out or enjoying the food.

I've taken the culinary courses to back this up. The rousing against MSG is mostly blowing smoke, and the reason such instances occur in lab rats is because they introduce the MSG, which is primarily a sugar that when taken into the body is stored as fat, is introduced at incredibly high levels, levels that when proportionalized to humans is impossible to intake just by eating food that use it. 

It's almost like saying "We held a study where people snorted a large amount of pepper. They sneezed. Therefore we can confirm that all sneezes are caused specifically by pepper."

However, I will say eating food without MSG can prove beneficial, as it does count as an artificial or manufactured flavoring. And in removal of foods that contain it people are also removing any other toxins or manufactured chemicals which occur in such processed foods that may also contain MSG. MSG itself however, is very much a plus to add to food, as it helps boost flavor, where the majority if not all of the negatives are "False facts" created by media or word-of mouth.


----------



## Melian

That was a lot to read (and I apologize, I did not read it all - I'm in a rush to go supervise an exam.....), but one quick thought came to mind:

We have 4 conventional "tastes": sweet, salty, sour and bitter. The Japanese coined the term "umami," or "savoury," to describe a fifth taste. Not everyone can taste it, but the chemical responsible - you guessed it - MSG!

Oddly enough, the Japanese (and many other Asian cultures who use a lot of MSG) are much thinner, on average, versus North Americans. Discuss


----------



## JenFromOC

I confess that I'm not going to use the term FFA to describe myself anymore. I did just fine before I knew about it...LOL. I always say, "I like big boys" or "I like fat guys." It's straightforward and doesn't require any explanation. I feel liberated LOL


----------



## RobitusinZ

Melian said:


> That was a lot to read (and I apologize, I did not read it all - I'm in a rush to go supervise an exam.....), but one quick thought came to mind:
> 
> We have 4 conventional "tastes": sweet, salty, sour and bitter. The Japanese coined the term "umami," or "savoury," to describe a fifth taste. Not everyone can taste it, but the chemical responsible - you guessed it - MSG!
> 
> Oddly enough, the Japanese (and many other Asian cultures who use a lot of MSG) are much thinner, on average, versus North Americans. Discuss



I have heard of the term "umami" going as far back as my high school biology class, so, say 1994. Before that, I've always been told there were 5 tastes, with the 5th being described in various stages as "the taste of protein" or "the taste of meat". Is it really something the Japanese coined recently?


----------



## Melian

RobitusinZ said:


> I have heard of the term "umami" going as far back as my high school biology class, so, say 1994. Before that, I've always been told there were 5 tastes, with the 5th being described in various stages as "the taste of protein" or "the taste of meat". Is it really something the Japanese coined recently?



Oh no, definitely not a recent term (clearly, if you heard it in hs, haha). That particular taste has been appreciated for a very long time, but I believe it was linked to MSG in the 90's.


----------



## warwagon86

i confess i got wasted on monday - while taking prescription meds which was quite stupid lol


----------



## OneWickedAngel

warwagon86 said:


> i confess i got wasted on monday - while taking prescription meds which was quite stupid lol



*"lol"?!?!?!?! Really?  Really?

Dude, I know you're an adult but... CYBER BITCH SLAP*


----------



## warwagon86

i know not the best move but now im merry but didnt take any meds today


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> That was a lot to read (and I apologize, I did not read it all - I'm in a rush to go supervise an exam.....), but one quick thought came to mind:
> 
> We have 4 conventional "tastes": sweet, salty, sour and bitter. The Japanese coined the term "umami," or "savoury," to describe a fifth taste. Not everyone can taste it, but the chemical responsible - you guessed it - MSG!
> 
> Oddly enough, the Japanese (and many other Asian cultures who use a lot of MSG) are much thinner, on average, versus North Americans. Discuss



BAM! The second piece of my post!


----------



## escapist

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that I'm not going to use the term FFA to describe myself anymore. I did just fine before I knew about it...LOL. I always say, "I like big boys" or "I like fat guys." It's straightforward and doesn't require any explanation. I feel liberated LOL



Yeah those are the cues I always watched for. Or, "My ex was a big guy", or anything like that. Once I had these Tiny little sisters all of 105 lbs each (how you stay that small in your 30's I don't know) they were both so cute and all over me. I wasn't sure what the deal was at first, yes I did make them laugh with some well placed vocal impressions (something I do often when I'm drunk). Anyways, I strait up asked them if I was to over the top for them and they both just smiled and said, "No, you remind us of our Dad actually!" (who I found out was a big guy too) I ended up dating one of them...man it was good too 

So guys, listen to her, do yourself a favor on that one, listen for the, "I like big guys" it really might mean you have more of a chance than, "Just friends."


----------



## escapist

Melian said:


> That was a lot to read (and I apologize, I did not read it all - I'm in a rush to go supervise an exam.....), but one quick thought came to mind:
> 
> We have 4 conventional "tastes": sweet, salty, sour and bitter. The Japanese coined the term "umami," or "savoury," to describe a fifth taste. Not everyone can taste it, but the chemical responsible - you guessed it - MSG!
> 
> Oddly enough, the Japanese (and many other Asian cultures who use a lot of MSG) are much thinner, on average, versus North Americans. Discuss



So anybody else use this:




Basically you can turn any meal into Food Crack with it. I've done it. For a while I was cooking lunches for everybody at work. I would only charge $5 and a made pretty good profit, but from time to time I would use this stuff and man oh man did people EAT!


----------



## JenFromOC

warwagon86 said:


> i confess i got wasted on monday - while taking prescription meds which was quite stupid lol



Wait...this is bad? LOL I haven't figured out a way to abuse my prescriptions yet. Maybe I need some new meds. haha


----------



## chicken legs

IC that due to some recent activities and improvement of health...my IQ and fiestyness(? word ?) have taken a dive.


I really have mixed feelings on this and will illustrate with "smilies".


Part 1

:eat1:
:huh:
:batting:
:kiss2:

:wubu:
:kiss2:
:bow:


----------



## chicken legs

Part 2 (had to seperate due to "smilies" rule")




:blush:
:batting:




:happy:


Maybe i should repost this under Fine Arts...lol..its an abstract true love story


----------



## warwagon86

JenFromOC said:


> Wait...this is bad? LOL I haven't figured out a way to abuse my prescriptions yet. Maybe I need some new meds. haha



depends lol i broke both bones in my left arm playing football so they are intense painkillers

i take 6 4 times a day but trying not to take them unless needed

but when i did i had 2 vodkas and i was away with the fairies


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

escapist said:


> So anybody else use this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically you can turn any meal into Food Crack with it. I've done it. For a while I was cooking lunches for everybody at work. I would only charge $5 and a made pretty good profit, but from time to time I would use this stuff and man oh man did people EAT!



Funny you should mention this because I just saw it for the first time yesterday at the store. I was checking it out and wondering if I should try it. I always like to try new things. Now that you say it's so good I'm going to have to pick some up the next time I'm there. :eat2:


----------



## escapist

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Funny you should mention this because I just saw it for the first time yesterday at the store. I was checking it out and wondering if I should try it. I always like to try new things. Now that you say it's so good I'm going to have to pick some up the next time I'm there. :eat2:



Well it ties into our MSG conversation. The company said they don't add MSG to it but its derived from plants so it contains a certain amount of naturally occurring MSG. They will not disclose how much though. So if you do I recommend only adding 1-2 drops for an entire meal. I've noticed if I eat to much it actually makes me dizzy and shake a bit, but my blood sugar is not so good.


-----------------------------------------
No for my confession: I confess I'm about to try some drastic measures. I was starting to workout 5 days a week then got sick and that kind of put me behind schedule. Now I'm contemplating an intense workout routine that could possibly have me seeing 400 by early next year. I have nothing but free time on my hands and this is a sorely needed change for me. I'm having a hard time seeing myself in any job or doing anything at 500 lbs. I don't mind being Fat, but I like to be somewhat fit. I prefer to think in terms of fitness rather than weight-loss, but sometimes it can be hard. I saw that guy on Biggest looser do the 100 lbs in 8 weeks and I'm wondering how close I can get to that if I really put my mind to it. If I do obtain fast results I will probably take it but then slow down once I hit 400 and start building bulk with some lifting programs.

So basicly:
Step 1: High Cardio, Mild Lifting
Step 2: Mid Cardio, High Lifting
Step 3: High Cardio, High Lift
Step 4: High Cardio Intensity (but less time doing it), Mid-Mild Lifting.

All of this done on with a week long rest rotation added in every 3 weeks. 

I don't know where all this is gonna take me, but I'm curious to see.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I am curious to see were it goes to


----------



## chicken legs

I confess that sometimes I go to the Home page of the forum area and checkout "Currently Active Users" to checkout those who sign in and dont post/rarely post. Its cool to see what makes people delurk.

Ok and yeah I'm a bit of a stalker...


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I confess that I am in a very happy smiley mood... And I confess that I'm more excited about the reason I feel this way! :happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

I just made banana bread and it's still warm from the oven.

I confess to wanting to eat the WHOLE thing right now. :eat2:

(but I won't)


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I just made banana bread and it's still warm from the oven.
> 
> I confess to wanting to eat the WHOLE thing right now. :eat2:
> 
> (but I won't)



Ooooh....I would have. Nom nom nom. Should have made 2 loaves


----------



## Esther

IC, I really should be going to the doctor but I refuse to take sick days from work.

(For the record, it's nothing contagious!)


----------



## chicken legs

I confess Escapist gave me a sweet *REWARD*:bow:


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> I confess Escapist gave me a sweet *REWARD*:bow:



 I have no idea what she's talking about :blush: :wubu:


----------



## warwagon86

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I confess that I am in a very happy smiley mood... And I confess that I'm more excited about the reason I feel this way! :happy:



mmmm i wonder???


----------



## ButlerGirl09

warwagon86 said:


> mmmm i wonder???




You can wonder all you want, mister! Ha  :batting:


----------



## LoveBHMS

I/C I've just officially given up on everything.

It's not about attitude or anything else. Some of us were just never meant to be in relationships. There is some intangible quality about me that makes men consider me not good enough to be LTR material. 

Giving up is liberating. No more disappointment. No more trying and failing, no more being hopeful. I've just come to terms with the fact i'm going to be alone forever.


----------



## escapist

LoveBHMS said:


> I/C I've just officially given up on everything.
> 
> It's not about attitude or anything else. Some of us were just never meant to be in relationships. There is some intangible quality about me that makes men consider me not good enough to be LTR material.
> 
> Giving up is liberating. No more disappointment. No more trying and failing, no more being hopeful. I've just come to terms with the fact i'm going to be alone forever.



Don't be so quick to blame yourself. Relationships take time, patients, understanding, desire, forgiveness, wit, the wisdom to know when to win, and when to loose because sometimes winning is loosing in a relationship. Most importantly a relationship takes more than one person.

I confess I have personally found it helpful to stay in the now and focus on the relationship as it is today and build it up each moment I can so when the times are rough we both have reason to pull though to bring the good times back.


----------



## LoveBHMS

Trying for me is futile. It's like if you've been banging your head against a wall for a long time, it feels good to stop.

I can't do it. I'm too old, to ugly, too high strung. Men only want women who are sweet and easygoing and never challenge them. That's not me. I'm also not pretty enough or young enough anymore. 

I've just accepted that nobody will ever love me because i'm inherently flawed in that way and nobody will ever consider me good enough. I can be a slampiece, a friend, a friend with benefits....just not a real partner. Nobody wants me in their life full time.

And YES I know it's my own fault, I'm not blaming anyone else and not failing to look inward on this one. It's just that i'm flawed beyond repair and i accept that. It's nothing that can be fixed or changed.


----------



## chicken legs

LoveBHMS said:


> Trying for me is futile. It's like if you've been banging your head against a wall for a long time, it feels good to stop.
> 
> I can't do it. I'm too old, to ugly, too high strung. Men only want women who are sweet and easygoing and never challenge them. That's not me. I'm also not pretty enough or young enough anymore.
> 
> I've just accepted that nobody will ever love me because i'm inherently flawed in that way and nobody will ever consider me good enough. I can be a slampiece, a friend, a friend with benefits....just not a real partner. Nobody wants me in their life full time.
> 
> And YES I know it's my own fault, I'm not blaming anyone else and not failing to look inward on this one. It's just that i'm flawed beyond repair and i accept that. It's nothing that can be fixed or changed.



Sounds like you are hitting another level of understanding an enlightenment...

Congratulations:bow:

I'm not the Energizer Bunny...i dont want someone to want me in their life full time...I need time for me..you know...to recharge the batteries..


----------



## escapist

LoveBHMS said:


> Trying for me is futile. It's like if you've been banging your head against a wall for a long time, it feels good to stop.
> 
> I can't do it. I'm too old, to ugly, too high strung. Men only want women who are sweet and easygoing and never challenge them. That's not me. I'm also not pretty enough or young enough anymore.
> 
> I've just accepted that nobody will ever love me because i'm inherently flawed in that way and nobody will ever consider me good enough. I can be a slampiece, a friend, a friend with benefits....just not a real partner. Nobody wants me in their life full time.
> 
> And YES I know it's my own fault, I'm not blaming anyone else and not failing to look inward on this one. It's just that i'm flawed beyond repair and i accept that. It's nothing that can be fixed or changed.



I think you missed my point entirely. We are all flawed. We are all imperfect. It is our imperfections that bind us together and give us common ground to understand one another. I have found for myself that to understand such flaws tends to give rise to a desire to give space to others so they can cope with there own issues without adding mine on top of it.

You are right that men want a partner that is sweet, and easygoing, but I think your wrong on the challenging part. If there was no challenge there would be no pursuit, if there was no pursuit there would be no reward in the victory or in the satisfaction over-coming what a challenge can bring. Keep in mind there is a difference between being a challenge, and being down right confrontational and unmovable.

I confess I have always had a thing for a woman that is stubborn but knows when to give in. You might think it would take away from a real conquest but often I see it as proof and evidence of true love...often I find myself falling even deeper for such a woman.


----------



## Melian

LoveBHMS said:


> Trying for me is futile. It's like if you've been banging your head against a wall for a long time, it feels good to stop.
> 
> I can't do it. I'm too old, to ugly, too high strung. Men only want women who are sweet and easygoing and never challenge them. That's not me. I'm also not pretty enough or young enough anymore.
> 
> I've just accepted that nobody will ever love me because i'm inherently flawed in that way and nobody will ever consider me good enough. I can be a slampiece, a friend, a friend with benefits....just not a real partner. Nobody wants me in their life full time.
> 
> And YES I know it's my own fault, I'm not blaming anyone else and not failing to look inward on this one. It's just that i'm flawed beyond repair and i accept that. It's nothing that can be fixed or changed.



I know you're upset, so a lot of this is probably hyperbole, but you have to know that this statement is untrue. You are not "too old" or "too ugly," (high strung....maybe a little  ) - you're very attractive and, if anything, you're about the "right" age, where you're young enough to have your pick of the legal men, but old enough not to be an idiot about it.

The men you meet is mainly a random phenomenon, so their quality is controlled by luck, to a large degree. You have unfortunately met some real pieces of shit....but they disguise themselves, so you can't logically eliminate them off the bat, and then you become invested in something that ultimately tanks. This says more about them than it does of you.

If you need to take a break, do it, by all means, but it seems drastic to just give up when nothing intrinsic to you is the problem.


----------



## LoveBHMS

It is me that's the problem. I'm not going to run around blaming anyone else or saying "some men are just jerks" or whatever. Those same jerks manage to find great relationships with other women and treat them nicely.

I am inherently flawed. I don't know why and I wish it wasn't the case, but it is. I just gave up because keeping up hope was going to kill me and i realized this past couple of days (with the BHM you know about) that if i can't get him I can't get anyone. I knocked myself out to make it work, but at the end of the day, there is just something about me that makes men look at me and know they can do better.

I totally blame myself, this is not about needing to look inward and figure out what to fix. It can't be fixed because i have some innate flaw that tells me then can do better. Nobody would settle for me and i get that now. I could be a slampiece or a friend but i'm tired of being those things. 

giving up is hearbreaking and liberating all at once. but i know i'll be alone forever and it makes me really sad. I'm not putting it on the tragedy level of like AIDS or famine or genocide---my little life is not significant---but it just makes me really sad to think of being alone forever and never having anyone to love or care about me. I can't imagine I'm that bad, but apparently I am.


----------



## djudex

It's probably not much consolation but I can understand and sympathize with where you're coming from. I haven't thrown in the towel but I've come to realize that as a compatible personality type I just don't match up with a lot of people. I imagine it's likely I'll never be married or even have a long term relationship of more than a year or two and you're right, it's both liberating and horribly deflating.

Come on up to Canada and we'll drink Bailey's, eat terrible food and commiserate. :eat1:


----------



## escapist

I confess I just got felt up....and I liked it! Maybe Man-Boobs arn't such a bad thing :blush:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

escapist said:


> I confess *I just got felt up....and I liked it!* Maybe Man-Boobs arn't such a bad thing :blush:



Am I the only one hearing him sing this to the tune of "I Kissed A Girl"?


----------



## escapist

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Am I the only one hearing him sing this to the tune of "I Kissed A Girl"?



lol, no I just read my own post and just heard it too


----------



## escapist

I confess I just got a Fohawk and I kinda like it


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> I confess I just got a Fohawk and I kinda like it



:batting: :batting: Pics please?! :batting: :batting:


----------



## Melian

escapist said:


> I confess I just got a Fohawk and I kinda like it



For shame. Shave your head and be rid of that thing 

Alternately, shave the sides into a REAL mohawk.


----------



## Jackoblangada

Melian said:


> For shame. Shave your head and be rid of that thing
> 
> Alternately, shave the sides into a REAL mohawk.



Got's to agree with the lady...but that would probably be obvious


----------



## Kazak

Melian said:


> For shame. Shave your head and be rid of that thing
> 
> Alternately, shave the sides into a REAL mohawk.



I 100% agree! You Sir, should be ashamed! unless your ol'lady told you she digs it, then she should be ashamed!


----------



## escapist

Kazak said:


> I 100% agree! You Sir, should be ashamed! unless your ol'lady told you she digs it, then she should be ashamed!



Yeah she even said I cut it to short....she likes, she just wants it longer. I'll try for pics tomorrow everybody.


----------



## Melian

Kazak said:


> I 100% agree! You Sir, should be ashamed! unless your ol'lady told you she digs it, then she should be ashamed!



LOL! *Somebody's *got to be ashamed, over there


----------



## escapist

Melian said:


> LOL! *Somebody's *got to be ashamed, over there



Naw, I rocked a great red mohawk back in my high school days. These days I do have to be a little bit more of a conformist. I does help when your in the hot seat convincing companies to spend thousands of dollars on you to make their website.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

IC I'm back in full force and glad you all behave yourselves so well.


----------



## Tad

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> IC I'm back in full force and glad you all behave yourselves so well.



WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!​
PS. I'm glad you are back


----------



## Melian

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> IC I'm back in full force and glad you all behave yourselves so well.



What have YOU been reading - escapist got a faux-hawk!

You may need to ban him


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Hmmmm...reviewed the forum rules...we haven't made one for faux-hawks...yet...

Need pics to have official judging don't we? lol


----------



## escapist

Respect the Hawk Dammit!


----------



## Melian

escapist said:


> Respect the Hawk Dammit!



LOL. You can't abbreviate "faux-hawk" to "hawk." That's like riding a moped and saying, "hey ladies, check out my chopper."


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

No respect until we can accurately judge it, Mr. Man.

and yeah I'd accept you saying Respect the Faux more than Respect the Hawk.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> LOL. You can't abbreviate "faux-hawk" to "hawk." That's like riding a moped and saying, "hey ladies, check out my chopper."








*...and rep!*


----------



## escapist

Yeah see I'm onto all of ya'. I know what your really after gosh darn you tricky women...you just want more pix of me  so I drew you one Hahahah here ya go!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> Yeah see I'm onto all of ya'. I know what your really after gosh darn you tricky women...you just want more pix of me  so I drew you one Hahahah here ya go!


*
Drat! You figured us wimmin's out!




...and counter rep!
Nice art work by the way!

*​


----------



## escapist

OneWickedAngel said:


> *
> Drat! You figured us wimmin's out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and counter rep!
> Nice art work by the way!
> 
> *​



Heheheh they had it coming


----------



## Kazak

Melian said:


> LOL. You can't abbreviate "faux-hawk" to "hawk." That's like riding a moped and saying, "hey ladies, check out my chopper."



a fa-awk perhps?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kazak said:


> a fa-awk perhps?



Did you just cuss??


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> LOL. You can't abbreviate "faux-hawk" to "hawk." That's like riding a moped and saying, "hey ladies, check out my chopper."


Damn you Rep overlords!!!


----------



## Kazak

OneWickedAngel said:


> Did you just cuss??



me?! no! never! but if you're requesting it I could. in a p.m. of course =°)


----------



## Starling

I confess that in the course of daily life, I met my first ever feeder/feedee couple. And I confess I'm a little disappointed with how uncomfortable I felt around them. I thought I was cooler than that. In other news, I confess that exactly a month from today I'll be back in the good old USA, and I'm much more excited than I expected to be.


----------



## Melian

escapist said:


> Yeah see I'm onto all of ya'. I know what your really after gosh darn you tricky women...you just want more pix of me  so I drew you one Hahahah here ya go!



Totally wasn't my intent - I know what you look like 

I am just a mohawk avenger, if you will. I feel the need to battle faux-hawks and their message of contained-rebellion wherever they may strike!!!!


----------



## Melian

Kazak said:


> a fa-awk perhps?



How about fauxk (pronounced as "folk")?


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I'm lovin the fohawk..


----------



## Paquito

IC that I missed Dims alot. Glad to be back.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that I am glad that Free2be is back :wubu: :happy:


----------



## shhtx1970

I confess it would be nice to have a girlfriend for the holidays.


----------



## Kazak

shhtx1970 said:


> I confess it would be nice to have a girlfriend for the holidays.



screw the holidays, it'd be nice just to have a girlfriend.


----------



## Kazak

I Confess!!!!!!! I did it. You can take down the roadblocks down now you got me.


----------



## escapist

Kazak said:


> screw the holidays, it'd be nice just to have a girlfriend.



I confess I'm wondering if any BHM's would be interested in having a PUA workshop in Vegas where you learn skills like, opening, rapport building, kino-escalation (Kino short for: Kinesthetic), Gambits, number/kiss closing, overall how to make that initial connection that has real chance real fast.

As always I'm available for chat's, advice, and direction via PM.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> I confess I'm wondering if any BHM's would be interested in having a PUA workshop in Vegas where you learn skills like, opening, rapport building, kino-escalation (Kino short for: Kinesthetic), Gambits, number/kiss closing, overall how to make that initial connection that has real chance real fast.
> 
> As always I'm available for chat's, advice, and direction via PM.



"...PUA workshop in Vegas..."

I confess I suddenly feel like some commodity in a business transaction after reading that  . 
Will this workshop come with a cheesy 70s looking video enactment similar to the old Driver's Ed film?


----------



## Kazak

IC: 
I feel useless, like I have no value a person, as a human being. Completely worthless. I feel like I'm incapable of being loved. The only thing I want, I've ever wanted, is to have someone to love and be loved by. My heart is full of love but I've never had anyone to give it to. Its like the love just sits there and after a while it starts to rot. And that rotting love turns to pain and depression, then self-hatred. I try and I try but I can't fix it, and it just hurts more every day.
Just needed to vent emotionaly.


----------



## escapist

OneWickedAngel said:


> "...PUA workshop in Vegas..."
> 
> I confess I suddenly feel like some commodity in a business transaction after reading that  .
> Will this workshop come with a cheesy 70s looking video enactment similar to the old Driver's Ed film?



It depends, in the past I had guys who needed to start with the 1950's school video of how to have good hygiene. Its a little sad when you find out how many guys have had no clue that just looking good and smelling clean can be HUGE (I can't even name how many times I've women open me {start a conversation out of the blue} because I look or smell good).

If by commodity if you mean: _some good for which there is demand, but which is supplied without qualitative differentiation across a market._ Well then perhaps you are. To those who have not yet developed the skills of creating a comfortable, wonderful, fun, engaging environment or personality that has the potential of producing great lasting relationships, you are the rarest commodity of all. Due to supply and demand you have become commodity to which no price can truly be set. Personally I believe everyone does themselves a disservice when they do not realize how rare and in demand they are, or that there is potentially someone out there who has been wanting someone just like you to be in their life.

All right, now I just reviled that I'm a bit of a hopeless romantic too.

WOW and sorry I didn't even read this yet:


Kazak said:


> IC:
> I feel useless, like I have no value a person, as a human being. Completely worthless. I feel like I'm incapable of being loved. The only thing I want, I've ever wanted, is to have someone to love and be loved by. My heart is full of love but I've never had anyone to give it to. Its like the love just sits there and after a while it starts to rot. And that rotting love turns to pain and depression, then self-hatred. I try and I try but I can't fix it, and it just hurts more every day.
> Just needed to vent emotionally.


That's EXACTLY what I'm talking about! Don't give up, there is hope. Finding the right person is actually a skill that can be developed. If I told you, you had to talk to 250 random strangers to find that one person you were truly looking for, would you do it? If so...PM me.


----------



## chicken legs

OneWickedAngel said:


> "...PUA workshop in Vegas..."
> 
> I confess I suddenly feel like some commodity in a business transaction after reading that  .
> Will this workshop come with a cheesy 70s looking video enactment similar to the old Driver's Ed film?




lol...

It'll look like the new David Zucker inspired Snoop vid


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> lol...
> 
> It'll look like the new David Zucker inspired Snoop vid



No I was thinking more like one like this: Strongbad Hygene.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kazak said:


> IC:
> I feel useless, like I have no value a person, as a human being. Completely worthless. I feel like I'm incapable of being loved. The only thing I want, I've ever wanted, is to have someone to love and be loved by. My heart is full of love but I've never had anyone to give it to. Its like the love just sits there and after a while it starts to rot. And that rotting love turns to pain and depression, then self-hatred. I try and I try but I can't fix it, and it just hurts more every day.
> Just needed to vent emotionaly.



I hear (and feel) you, {{{ Kazak }}}; we all need to vent every now. 

It's better to vent than to explode.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> It depends, in the past I had guys who needed to start with the 1950's school video of how to have good hygiene. Its a little sad when you find out how many guys have had no clue that just looking good and smelling clean can be HUGE (I can't even name how many times I've women *open me *{start a conversation out of the blue} because I look or smell good).
> 
> If by commodity if you mean: _some *good *for which there is demand, but which is supplied without qualitative differentiation across a market._ Well then perhaps you are. To those who have not yet developed the skills of creating a comfortable, wonderful, fun, engaging environment or personality that has the potential of producing great lasting relationships, you are the rarest commodity of all. Due to supply and demand you have become commodity to which no price can truly be set. Personally I believe everyone does themselves a disservice when they do not realize how rare and in demand they are, or that there is potentially someone out there who has been wanting someone just like you to be in their life.
> 
> All right, now I just *reviled* that I'm a bit of a hopeless romantic too.
> ...snip...



The use of the word "good" as a noun (specifically for a thing nonetheless) in reference to a female, wow...just wow. All the pretty verbiage behind it does not negate the underlying "ick" feel for this. Afterall, the objective of this PUA (Pick Up Artist?) workshop is to teach the presumed hapless how to do what? Oh yeah - get the _goods_.  

From what little I know of you (and I concede outside of our banter here in these threads - I know next to naught), this is not the exact intent of the proposed workshop. I get that, I really do, because yes, that video on the basics would be VERY helpful. Still, I hope you can see how it currently "reads" a little insulting, at least to me. 

by the way: "reviled"? nice Freudian! And I'm so not going to touch "open me" except to say "wish bone" 



chicken legs said:


> lol...
> 
> It'll look like the new David Zucker inspired Snoop vid



So wrong, and yet so dead on! LOL! Rep given! 



escapist said:


> No I was thinking more like one like this: Strongbad Hygene.



ROFLMAO! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! WHY CAN'T I REP YOU FOR THIS! 
AARRRGHHH!


----------



## escapist

OneWickedAngel said:


> The use of the word "good" as a noun (specifically for a thing nonetheless) in reference to a female, wow...just wow. All the pretty verbiage behind it does not negate the underlying "ick" feel for this. Afterall, the objective of this PUA (Pick Up Artist?) workshop is to teach the presumed hapless how to do what? Oh yeah - get the _goods_.
> 
> From what little I know of you (and I concede outside of our banter here in these threads - I know next to naught), this is not the exact intent of the proposed workshop. I get that, I really do, because yes, that video on the basics would be VERY helpful. Still, I hope you can see how it currently "reads" a little insulting, at least to me.
> 
> by the way: "reviled"? nice Freudian! And I'm so not going to touch "open me" except to say "wish bone"
> 
> 
> 
> So wrong, and yet so dead on! LOL! Rep given!
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! WHY CAN'T I REP YOU FOR THIS!
> AARRRGHHH!



No insult is intended or implied. Personally there is nothing wrong with a man feeling the want or need of a woman. For those who have never really had one fall asleep in their arms or whisper, "I love you" a woman is still a thing, an object. Until a true connection is developed and made it is often difficult to overcome. We all tend to make surface level evaluations and judgments and to see things as objects and/obstacles to be avoided or obtained. Often guys have issues of seeing past the physical in the first place which leads them to believe certain women (or any woman) is unobtainable and therefor they never even attempt to engage in conversation, get a name, a number, or anything that could lead to further contact.

You might think its ridiculous, unbelievable, or silly, but I have had guys into there 40's who were still struggling with these issues and saw there virginity as something they would just have to live with and try to move past their wants and needs to have a meaningful relationship and someday a family.

I do not think less of a man or a woman who objectifies persons opposite sex because they have not developed the skills to open the box and have real meaningful relationships yet or enough exposure to build up a resistance to such thoughts. 

Ultimately a seasoned man knows that meeting women and having great relationships has little to do with working on women, and it has everything to with working on and developing himself.


----------



## WillSpark

Alright! I confess!

I enjoy spending time with my family on Thanksgiving more than I enjoy the food! *GASP!* 

Don't get me wrong, I _love_ Thanksgiving dinner, but there's nothing like seeing my whole family just there.


----------



## escapist

WillSpark said:


> Alright! I confess!
> 
> I enjoy spending time with my family on Thanksgiving more than I enjoy the food! *GASP!*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I _love_ Thanksgiving dinner, but there's nothing like seeing my whole family just there.



I confess I'm a little bit envious cause I totally agree family is everything, screw the holiday excuses, spending time with those you love is what its really all about. I am happy to at least have 1 or 2 people around me this weekend that I care about.


----------



## SanDiega

IC that I drunkenly old the host of the part I was at last night that I was in chubby chaser heaven. Not sure how he took it.


----------



## escapist

IC I'm not trying to derail all these threads today, I'm just trying to fill my need to post by posting any random thoughts that happen as I see/read them.


----------



## 99Haints

IC I've just been fired suddenly, and without warning or explanation-and all I feel is releif.


----------



## jewels_mystery

99Haints said:


> IC I've just been fired suddenly, and without warning or explanation-and all I feel is releif.



I do not know to say congrats or I am sorry. Good luck in your job search. I can relate though. I got fired from a job once and it was one of the happiest days of that year.


----------



## escapist

99Haints said:


> IC I've just been fired suddenly, and without warning or explanation-and all I feel is releif.



Yeah that is happening to a lot of people these days.


----------



## Melian

IC that I now doubt my marriage will last.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

IC that I don't quite know what to do with myself having found out this weekend that I have an older sister. Pretty nice early Christmas present though.


----------



## 99Haints

jewels_mystery said:


> I do not know to say congrats or I am sorry. Good luck in your job search. I can relate though. I got fired from a job once and it was one of the happiest days of that year.



It's a cause for congrats, and thank you! It was only a temp position, and I couldn't have weathered much more of it, but couldn't quite justify walking out on it, either. Pennies from heaven.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> IC that I now doubt my marriage will last.



I hope everything's all right.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> IC that I now doubt my marriage will last.



Here's crossing fingers for a Christmas miracle that whatever it is will work itself out for you both.



Boris_the_Spider said:


> IC that I don't quite know what to do with myself having found out this weekend that I have an older sister. Pretty nice early Christmas present though.


That is awesome; congrats on your newly extended family!


----------



## CherryRVA

IC that it does not yet feel like Xmas for me. Green Giant has been out of town since 11/25 and is not due back til next week (around 21st). I haven't even put up Xmas decorations or bought presents (mostly due to being broke til payday which isn't til tomorrow).

IC that I didn't think (before he left) it was going to hurt this much for him to be gone. I guess I was never totally "in love" with anybody before him, because this seperation has felt awful.


----------



## Tad

99Haints said:


> IC I've just been fired suddenly, and without warning or explanation-and all I feel is releif.



Errr....congratulations? I guess it was fortunate the way it worked out, so that you get unemployment. Good luck on the job hunt!



Melian said:


> IC that I now doubt my marriage will last.



Oh no! My heart is going out to you. As Angel said, hopefully some Christmas magic will help you two find a way to patch up whatever is falling apart, but most of all please take care of yourself.



Boris_the_Spider said:


> IC that I don't quite know what to do with myself having found out this weekend that I have an older sister. Pretty nice early Christmas present though.



 Wow, that must have been a shock! I hope you end up liking her. Will you get to meet her any time soon?


----------



## MaybeX

Random _single _confessions? Here's a double-header: Didn't meet an FFA until the year 2000. Still hoping to meet another.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> IC that I now doubt my marriage will last.




I really hope that's not the case, lady.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Tad said:


> Wow, that must have been a shock! I hope you end up liking her. Will you get to meet her any time soon?



That's where the story goes strange as I've actually known her all my life, but I've known her as my aunt. My Grandparents sued my parents for custody of her when she was three months old (which is a long, involved story for another day) and my Grandparents agreed to let my parents keep in contact with her on the condition that she wasn't told the truth and was raised as my Grandparents' daughter.

Apparently she found out when she was 7 (she found her birth certificate) and was sworn to secrecy but last week she told my parents that she knew and this weekend she visited and told me, my brother and my younger sister.

It was a pretty huge bomb to drop ('Hi, I'm actually your sister'), and I'm not sure whether it would have been easier had she been someone I'd never met rather than a pretty seismic shift in the relationship with someone I already knew, but either way I'm not sure I really care because all I know is that I can't wipe the grin off my face.


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> IC that I now doubt my marriage will last.



It'll either work out or it won't, but try to make the holiday season happy. This is a stressful time of year, but try to make it all the better through people you find comfort in.


On that note, IC that I plan to wear my santa hat all week, because corporate Christmas is my favorite holiday ever!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Boris_the_Spider said:


> That's where the story goes strange as I've actually known her all my life, but I've known her as my aunt. My Grandparents sued my parents for custody of her when she was three months old (which is a long, involved story for another day) and my Grandparents agreed to let my parents keep in contact with her on the condition that she wasn't told the truth and was raised as my Grandparents' daughter.
> 
> Apparently she found out when she was 7 (she found her birth certificate) and was sworn to secrecy but last week she told my parents that she knew and this weekend she visited and told me, my brother and my younger sister.
> 
> It was a pretty huge bomb to drop ('Hi, I'm actually your sister'), and I'm not sure whether it would have been easier had she been someone I'd never met rather than a pretty seismic shift in the relationship with someone I already knew, but either way I'm not sure I really care* because all I know is that I can't wipe the grin off my face*.



WOW! Talk about _life is stranger than fiction_! The only thing that needs to be known is what I've highlighted above. Family shocks like that can go in so many different directions; and not all of them pleasant. As crazy at it is, at least this is something that's brought you happiness. :happy:


----------



## Tad

Boris_the_Spider said:


> I'm not sure I really care because all I know is that I can't wipe the grin off my face.



Wow, what a story! Is she older than you? Anyway, glad that you are glad.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

She's older than me by five years. And as you say, as long as I'm happy what does it matter how it came about. 

Thanks for the positive messages, everyone


----------



## chicken legs

IC I cant live without my random dance sessions


----------



## OneWickedAngel

chicken legs said:


> IC I cant live without my random dance sessions



IC I want the 5:08 minutes of my life wasted on this back


----------



## chicken legs

OneWickedAngel said:


> IC I want the 5:08 minutes of my life wasted on this back



Jeez, naughty butt, what did you think it was..hrmmmm


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> Jeez, naughty butt, what did you think it was..hrmmmm



I confess I put music on for Chicken Legs and now I'm doing my own Cardio-Martial Arts Dance moves!


----------



## escapist

escapist said:


> I confess I put music on for Chicken Legs and now I'm doing my own Cardio-Martial Arts Dance moves!



Man I almost forgot how Alive I feel when I get a good workout in. Its time to start conditioning for this summer anyways. I got some mountains to hike this year 

I confess I can't wait to get back to doing this:


----------



## Melian

escapist said:


> Man I almost forgot how Alive I feel when I get a good workout in. Its time to start conditioning for this summer anyways. I got some mountains to hike this year
> 
> I confess I can't wait to get back to doing this:



Aw, I remember that pic! That was the only image I knew of you for a long time, back in the day :happy:


----------



## escapist

Melian said:


> Aw, I remember that pic! That was the only image I knew of you for a long time, back in the day :happy:



hehe yeah hard to believe I've gained like 60-80 lbs since then! I love hiking and stuff though. I was kinda shy back then  Man a lot has changed lol. If only I truly understood the depths of an FFA's attraction to the gravitational pull of my belly back then


----------



## OneWickedAngel

chicken legs said:


> Jeez, naughty butt, what did you think it was..hrmmmm


Maybe it is the lousy mood I've been in, but I was not in the least entertained by this "session". :huh:



escapist said:


> I confess I put music on for Chicken Legs and now I'm doing my own Cardio-Martial Arts Dance moves!


Proof I'm still in a lousy mood: The thought of ^^THAT^^ didn't even crack a smile. 



escapist said:


> Man I almost forgot how Alive I feel when I get a good workout in. Its time to start conditioning for this summer anyways. I got some mountains to hike this year
> 
> I confess I can't wait to get back to doing this:


IC that even after seeing ^^THAT^^ my sucky mood fest continues *sigh* :really sad:


----------



## escapist

OneWickedAngel said:


> Maybe it is the lousy mood I've been in, but I was not in the least entertained by this "session". :huh:
> 
> 
> Proof I'm still in a lousy mood: The thought of ^^THAT^^ didn't even crack a smile.
> 
> 
> IC that even after seeing ^^THAT^^ my sucky mood fest continues *sigh* :really sad:



** Sends his squishes your way **

------------------------------------
I confess that I'm excited that tomarrow is the 1 year date from when Chicken Legs and I started talking to each other (Yeah I'm sentimental like that, back off  ...I even saved our first few PM's)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> ** Sends his squishes your way **
> 
> ------------------------------------
> I confess that I'm excited that tomarrow is the 1 year date from when Chicken Legs and I started talking to each other (Yeah I'm sentimental like that, back off  ...I even saved our first few PM's)



NOT helping dude. :really sad: :really sad:


----------



## Tad

OneWickedAngel said:


> Maybe it is the lousy mood I've been in,



YMMV, but my sovereign remedy for a lousy mood is to listen to Terry Jacks' song "Seasons in the Sun" on repeat until it begins to seem funny. It is just so wallowing in horribleness that it seems to magnetically attract all the other negative thoughts, and when I'm done with the song it takes most of them with it, or something like that. (You may have to choose your own personal "favorite" cheesy sad song).

In neat, I think cheerful, news:

- A decade or so the US gave back the Panama Canal to Panama, amidst predictions that the Panama government would ruin the thing. Instead business is booming, transit times have gone down, they've been saving a good chunk of the profits, and they are now investing in expanding its capacity. So yah, sometimes the 'little guy' does OK. (plus it is an excuse to trot out my favorite anagram: "a man, a plan, a canal, Panama")

- Scientists are speculating that the H1N1 may actually knock out one of the other strains of flu that have been circulating, a strain that actually causes greater degrees of illness in general. Even pandemics have silver linings.

- The father of "Balloon Boy" has been sentenced to jail time. Sometimes being an irresponsible publicity hound will have its consequences!

- Every time that they seriously study caffeine (or at least: coffee and tea), they seem to find new health benefits! So go have a cup of warm tea and enjoy your anti-oxidants 

- Baseball pitcher Roy Halliday (spelling) was recently traded from the Toronto Blue Jays to the Phillies. He took out a full page ad in a Toronto newspaper today to thank the fans in Toronto. Even some athletes who make mega-millions still have class.

Who else has good thoughts to share?


----------



## Esther

IC, the thought of going to work right now is making me want to cry.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> IC, the thought of going to work right now is making me want to cry.



<insert pep-talk here>


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Who else has good thoughts to share?



I do, for once....

Just got approval to take my yearly conference trip to Seattle in May 2010 and I will be meeting up with a few lovely people from this board while I'm out there


----------



## Tanuki

I confess I have been away too long >.<!


----------



## ~da rev~

Every year around this time, I feel depressed. Depressed because I don't have a Santa Suit. 

;_;


----------



## JenFromOC

SanDiega said:


> IC that I drunkenly old the host of the part I was at last night that I was in chubby chaser heaven. Not sure how he took it.



LOL...that's hilarious. I was at a bar the other night with a friend and I randomly said, "Mmmm" when a big guy walked by. She looked at me and said, "Geesh...you and fat guys..." LOL


----------



## escapist

I confess being Fat and Happy isn't always happy. I've put on so much weight lately from being happy and content with my life that little things creped up on me I didn't really notice before. I hate to be negative or to be swallowed up in it at all but man it sucks when your size gets in the way of doing things with the people you love. Or more so to the point it sucks when those feelings transfer out to others around you and get miss-read (not that I want them to be picked up on at all in the first place).

I think what really got me was the first place we went to had not a single seat that I could sit on!   I feel like an alien living in a world made for smaller frailer people. Like Superman in a Fat-Hulks body. I know its rare to run into someone my size in public, but WTF why can't businesses have like 1 big person sized chair or bench to sit on.

The only thing I can really do is hit the gym and hope to take some of this off, at least at 400 lbs I can kind of fit in this world....kind'a.


----------



## 0nlnn

I confess that I _still_ haven't finished reading the Dark Tower series. I started reading it back in '03 and I finally got around to trying to finish it. About a quarter way through of Song of Susannah, and things are starting to get a bit weird o.o


----------



## viracocha

I confess that I'm excited/sad to start going out as a single person. 

And that I'm so much more productive now that it's freaking me out. Must find distractions...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

0nlnn said:


> I confess that I _still_ haven't finished reading the Dark Tower series. I started reading it back in '03 and I finally got around to trying to finish it. About a quarter way through of Song of Susannah, and things are starting to get a bit weird o.o



The World Has Moved On........


----------



## escapist

I confess I feel like Turning on my webcam and working out...oh well no FFA's are on my list right now to watch it


----------



## Surlysomething

escapist said:


> I confess I feel like Turning on my webcam and working out...oh well no FFA's are on my list right now to watch it




just do it for the love of the burn

or something like that.

:blink:


----------



## escapist

Surlysomething said:


> just do it for the love of the burn
> 
> or something like that.
> 
> :blink:



Yeah it was something like that (already finished). I have to build my cardio back up so I can go hiking this summer. So I'm starting with just 20 minutes every other day. I can be up to 40 minutes 2x a day in about 4 months. The hikes are about 2 hours intense cardio and rock climbing.


----------



## ChubbyDucky

I confess I sometimes shut off my phone, exit AIM, turn off fb chat and play the Sims2 for HOURS.

I like to call it a Sims Coma.


----------



## ChubbyDucky

OH and that I'm posting on this site instead of doing work.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

escapist said:


> Yeah it was something like that (already finished). I have to build my cardio back up so I can go hiking this summer. So I'm starting with just 20 minutes every other day. I can be up to 40 minutes 2x a day in about 4 months. The hikes are about 2 hours intense cardio and rock climbing.




Don't know if you are already aware of it but the Health Forum has a "Daily Exercise Report" thread as a sticky at the top of it. It's a great place to go for encouragement if you are interested. Would love to hear about your progress


----------



## escapist

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don't know if you are already aware of it but the Health Forum has a "Daily Exercise Report" thread as a sticky at the top of it. It's a great place to go for encouragement if you are interested. Would love to hear about your progress



Nope didn't know that, you know me, I rarely leave the BHM/FFA part of the board.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I'm jonesing for an adventure..but on a budget..lol

I happen to catch a full episode of Samantha Brown's Great Weekends on the Travel Channel and she was featuring my Dad's hometown and current home for my big Sis...Philadelphia. Her show gives alot of great tips...***cough RentonBob**..for those who travel alot.


----------



## FishCharming

0nlnn said:


> I confess that I _still_ haven't finished reading the Dark Tower series. I started reading it back in '03 and I finally got around to trying to finish it. About a quarter way through of Song of Susannah, and things are starting to get a bit weird o.o



IC that after reading all of the dark tower series, and a whole bunch of Stephen King's other works for the easter eggs, i had the buyer's remorse...


----------



## FishCharming

IC that even though i just had a major falling out with my best friend/room mate i'm excited for the oportunies that will result.


----------



## kinkykitten

I confess... I need another beer :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to struggling pretty hard the last few months....emotionally i'm up and down like a roller-coaster and I really, REALLY hope things get better soon.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I've watched "Inglorious Basterds" 7 times in the past two weeks.

Christoph Waltz is amazing. I'm a fan of languages, and he speaks German, French, and English so well and eloquently.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I've watched "Inglorious Basterds" 7 times in the past two weeks.
> 
> Christoph Waltz is amazing. I'm a fan of languages, and he speaks German, French, and English so well and eloquently.



I confess that I haven't seen "Inglourious Basterds" yet. I want to see it, but I've spent the last few days watching season 3 of "The West Wing."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I need to also Watch Casanova so I can see what all this Oliver Platt huff is about.


----------



## NYC_FFA

You should also watch "Huff" if you want to see his full acting range. There's also a moment when his best friend walks in, and Oliver is still tied up to his bed from the night before. Hot! :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I've watched "Inglorious Basterds" 7 times in the past two weeks.
> 
> Christoph Waltz is amazing. I'm a fan of languages, and he speaks German, French, and English so well and eloquently.



*I watched it for the first time 2 days ago.....really enjoyed it...as always TRANTINO is amazing to me

great scripting, acting, accents

IC i have been in a very self indulgant tear involving an extra project for $$$ that has consumed me literally morning noon and night since Thanksgiving!! It is on press now..so DONE DEAL!!! Rented my basement apt finally and now it is TIME FOR 2010 TO BE ALL ABOUT ME!!!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I've watched "Inglorious Basterds" 7 times in the past two weeks.
> 
> Christoph Waltz is amazing. I'm a fan of languages, and he speaks German, French, and English so well and eloquently.



Awesome movie, worth the repeat, I watched it again (4th time) last night. You can tell Pitt was having so much fun in his role! Oh, you forgot, Waltz also speaks fluent Italian.



NYC_FFA said:


> I confess that I haven't seen "Inglourious Basterds" yet. I want to see it, but I've spent the last few days watching season 3 of "The West Wing."



Love! Love! Love! "The West Wing" !!! Sheen was amazing as Bartlett. 



NYC_FFA said:


> You should also watch "Huff" if you want to see his full acting range. There's also a moment when his best friend walks in, and Oliver is still tied up to his bed from the night before. Hot! :blush:



Never saw "Huff" but, I might have to now just for that scene. :blush:



HDANGEL15 said:


> *I watched it for the first time 2 days ago.....really enjoyed it...as always TRANTINO is amazing to me
> 
> great scripting, acting, accents
> 
> IC i have been in a very self indulgant tear involving an extra project for $$$ that has consumed me literally morning noon and night since Thanksgiving!! It is on press now..so DONE DEAL!!! Rented my basement apt finally and now it is TIME FOR 2010 TO BE ALL ABOUT ME!!!*



That's right!!! Go GET 'EM girl!


----------



## Melian

I was just on the national news commenting on how much I hate vampire movies and teenagers. Hahahaha. If I find a video tomorrow, I may post a link.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Melian said:


> I was just on the national news commenting on how much I hate vampire movies and teenagers. Hahahaha. If I find a video tomorrow, I may post a link.



Me too! Twilight-crazy teenagers are the worst. I wish John Hughes was still alive to show today's teenagers what normal high school romances (and unrequited loves) look like.

I must add that I am watching "Pretty In Pink" as I type this. :wubu:


----------



## WillSpark

There are no vampires in Twilight. There are also no werewolves. There are only abominations taking a sort-of-maybe-if-you-squint vampire and werewolf blurry shapes.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FishCharming said:


> IC that even though i just had a major falling out with my best friend/room mate i'm excited for the oportunies that will result.



"Every ending is a new beginning". Good attitude- hope things work out for the best for you  



Melian said:


> I was just on the national news commenting on how much I hate vampire movies and teenagers. Hahahaha. If I find a video tomorrow, I may post a link.



OoooOOooo I would LOVE to see it! 


I haven't seen Inglorious Basterds yet.....but I plan on it!


----------



## escapist

Melian said:


> I was just on the national news commenting on how much I hate vampire movies and teenagers. Hahahaha. If I find a video tomorrow, I may post a link.



Is this a bad time to bring up that you look like a Goth Vampire Teen?  :blush:  :happy:


----------



## escapist

I confess I wonder sometimes if some people are just naturally a'holes and bitchy or is it a learned skill. You know like that Nature VS Nurture discussion on psychology. Often the sly nasty comments come out so easy its as if the core of the person was hand crafted by all that is rotten in the universe and still left to rot for a few more years. Till it ripens to a certain level of putrescent sludge that can just spew from the mind for the whole world to see how nasty the person is on the inside.

I also often wonder while people who have most likely suffered torture torment and verbal ridicule by others would then seek to do the same to others just because they do not agree with who they are. In a world of size acceptance you would think it beneficial to first accept yourself as you are and learn accept others as they are; rather than verbally or mental do to them, what has so often been done to you.

I'm sure at this very moment there are those reading this who can't wait to make their _cute jokes_ or snarky off handed comments rather than face the reality that they mean to do harm. The ego has such a grasp our natures I can see why so many religious schools of thought center around overcoming such things to become enlightened individuals. For me its a certain Buddhist quote that comes to mind: "He who loves himself harms not another". For those of the Christian mindset the bible has similar phrasesRomans 13:10) "Love worketh no ill to his neighbor".

Like so often people much wiser than myself have come to realize if you want to change the world, the best place to start is with yourself. There are so many great and wonderful people on this board I hope they keep being such and touching the lives of others by the good nature of who they really are. I feel so lucky to have such great relationships with so many of you. From PM's, to IM's, to Video chats, I think so many of you are truly wonderful. From the smaller BHM's to my Super Sized Brothers and of course you amazing FA/FFA's you all have a special pla....ok I'm gonna like gush all over the place lol time to stop.

I'll put it like this: I confess, I love my Dims friends :happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

Today is Peculiar People Day. Here is something peculiar...I love Elvis and think he was very hot, even when he got kinda fat and weird toward the end (yeah, the fat guy thing is just part of me LOL). He always looked sad though (maybe it was the substance abuse), and when I see him, I want to help him. Except that....he's dead. Anyway, post something peculiar....Glory, glory Halleluuuuujah. Ricky Nelson was hot too.

I think this post was too "peculiar" for my Facebook friends and family LOL.


----------



## Melian

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> "Every ending is a new beginning". Good attitude- hope things work out for the best for you
> 
> 
> 
> OoooOOooo I would LOVE to see it!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen Inglorious Basterds yet.....but I plan on it!



I'm sending you the link (and sending to Surlysomething, too) - I'm in the last ten seconds. Can you say FAMOUS?!


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> I'm sending you the link (and sending to Surlysomething, too) - I'm in the last ten seconds. Can you say FAMOUS?!



I wanna see!


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> I wanna see!



PMing you. If anyone else wants to see the clip, PM me and I'll pass it along.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> PMing you. If anyone else wants to see the clip, PM me and I'll pass it along.



Just watched the clip. I have two things to say:

1) I agree 100%
2) I am amazed at your cat ears and how insanely cute they are on you


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> Just watched the clip. I have two things to say:
> 
> 1) I agree 100%
> 2) I am amazed at your cat ears and how insanely cute they are on you



Awwww :blush:


----------



## RJI

Love the hat, perfect for your debut... now on to Canadian Idol?


----------



## Melian

RJI said:


> Love the hat, perfect for your debut... now on to Canadian Idol?



*SCREEEEECH*

Heh...as if. 

Oh and btw, I just watched that video for the second time and must add that I normally don't look so frozen. It was a combination of the journalist attacking me from out of nowhere, and the fact that it was -20C outside (and I am clearly not warm).


----------



## ChubbyDucky

I confess I am listening to Empire State of Mind so much that I'm starting to learn how to rap like Jay-Z. Completely by accident.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am fantasizing about warm beaches and a very special sexy fat man mostly nekid......with me*


----------



## CherryRVA

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I am fantasizing about warm beaches and a very special sexy fat man mostly nekid......with me*



IC that I am doing the exact same thing this morning...cause the Green Giant and I are going to Orlando this weekend, be back in a week. :happy: I'm hoping it'll turn the tide a bit....January is such a yucky bleak month.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> *SCREEEEECH*
> 
> Heh...as if.
> 
> Oh and btw, I just watched that video for the second time and must add that I normally don't look so frozen. It was a combination of the journalist attacking me from out of nowhere, and the fact that it was -20C outside (and I am clearly not warm).



hahaha, i couldn't stop laughing. That was an awesome news debut. 


"Stupid and annoying"


----------



## RJI

CherryRVA said:


> IC that I am doing the exact same thing this morning...cause the Green Giant and I are going to Orlando this weekend, be back in a week. :happy: I'm hoping it'll turn the tide a bit....January is such a yucky bleak month.



I hope it warms up before you guys get there! Its been cold in Florida this winter. I usually go down a lot but scrapped a few getaways due to the cold


----------



## lovelocs

IC that I am considering ditching my upside down house, dead end job and crap possessions and driving to Montreal. Today sucked that badly...


----------



## Tad

lovelocs said:


> IC that I am considering ditching my upside down house, dead end job and crap possessions and driving to Montreal. Today sucked that badly...



Montreal is pretty awesome.....but I hope the suckage diminishes enough that if you move it is to go to something good, not escape something bad!


----------



## lovelocs

Tad said:


> Montreal is pretty awesome.....but I hope the suckage diminishes enough that if you move it is to go to something good, not escape something bad!




Thanks...We'll see


----------



## escapist

I confess I've been playing Techno Mix DJ all day and now Chicken is posting her kinky club exploites...but the dance show here in the house is where the real party is at :wubu: :blush: :happy:

Mix Components:
- Crystal Method
- VNV Nation
- apoptygma berzerk
- paul oakenfold
- Robert Miles
- ...and oh so much more...


----------



## LoveBHMS

> I also often wonder while people who have most likely suffered torture torment and verbal ridicule by others would then seek to do the same to others just because they do not agree with who they are. In a world of size acceptance you would think it beneficial to first accept yourself as you are and learn accept others as they are; rather than verbally or mental do to them, what has so often been done to you.



Because for some people, they consider this to be "their turn" to be the bullies and jerks. A site such as this offers a lot of protection as far as letting people say pretty much what they want so long as it doesn't obviously break the rules, so you get personality types who don't seem to have any outlets for anger or rage in their real lives, or who seem to feel powerless. They come on Dims and link up with a few like minded individuals and troll around being assholes and high-five each other in private for being 'clever'.

In answer to your question, i think it's a learned skill but I also think it takes a particular personality type to be able to lack empathy for others, and to choose to wait breathlessly for their turn to attack rather than think "hey, I hated it when that was done to me, I should just leave others alone."

I also do think they know they're causing harm. I think they get off on it. Any protests to the contrary are just a little more snark. The feigned innocence of "but I was only joking...." is nonsense.


----------



## IszyStone

I confess to liking imaginary people way too much...and talking to them also.


----------



## Tyrael

I must confess, i havent confess in a while...

so i confess.... that i need to get some more sleep these days.


----------



## Melian

escapist said:


> I confess I've been playing Techno Mix DJ all day and now Chicken is posting her kinky club exploites...but the dance show here in the house is where the real party is at :wubu: :blush: :happy:
> 
> Mix Components:
> - Crystal Method
> - VNV Nation
> - apoptygma berzerk
> - paul oakenfold
> - Robert Miles
> - ...and oh so much more...




Dude....I am going to see Crystal Method tomorrow night!!! Small venue, too :happy:


----------



## strangeangel

Melian said:


> Dude....I am going to see Crystal Method tomorrow night!!! Small venue, too :happy:



Awwwwwww  *envious*


----------



## djudex

I confess I have a cold and I would happily saw my head off and stuff it in a sink full of hot water for the next few days. :really sad:


----------



## chicken legs

I think I just got coughed on..


----------



## escapist

Melian said:


> Dude....I am going to see Crystal Method tomorrow night!!! Small venue, too :happy:



That rocks, they play here @ The Pearl (In the Palms Casino) from Time to time. I think thats where Chicken saw NIN last time they were here.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to deleting 4 pages of old subscriptions. Haha.


I need a life.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I'm eating sunflower seeds like this hamster.

I miss my pet hamster..Hamy..what I was eight..lol

I think I'm having pet withdrawls..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

chicken legs said:


> I confess I'm eating sunflower seeds like this hamster.
> 
> I miss my pet hamster..Hamy..what I was eight..lol
> 
> I think I'm having pet withdrawls..



The other day I went to my local farmer's market, and one of the farmers stuck some grass in my face and said "go ahead, eat it, they're sunflower shoots!" so I did, and I was blown away, they tasted like sunflower seeds. Grass have never been so delicious.


----------



## chicken legs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The other day I went to my local farmer's market, and one of the farmers stuck some grass in my face and said "go ahead, eat it, they're sunflower shoots!" so I did, and I was blown away, they tasted like sunflower seeds. Grass have never been so delicious.



That sounds delicious. I never heard of that...I have to find some around here to munch on:eat2: ***starts googling**:happy:


----------



## LoveBHMS

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The other day I went to my local farmer's market, and one of the farmers stuck some grass in my face and said "go ahead, eat it, they're sunflower shoots!" so I did, and I was blown away, they tasted like sunflower seeds. Grass have never been so delicious.



Oh wow! That sounds incredible. I am crazy about sunflower seeds and am now dying to try this also. i've never heard of it but i think a food board post is in my future if i track these down.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The other day I went to my local farmer's market, and one of the farmers stuck some grass in my face and said "go ahead, eat it, they're sunflower shoots!" so I did, and I was blown away, they tasted like sunflower seeds. Grass have never been so delicious.



What, are you serious? How have I never heard about this. I am going to go eat grass ASAP.


----------



## Melian

IC, my life is generally a boring piece of shit, but two of the most important dates in....I don't know how long....are rapidly approaching:

Feb 9th - Bioshock II release
March 9th - FFXIII release

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I'm getting so excited, and already have a Lightning cosplay costume in the works.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> March 9th - FFXIII release



Fuck. Yes. I am currently playing my way through Mass Effect 2 and soon i have FFXIII! This is a good year.


----------



## iheartsquishys

I confess I'm ready hide my intended's copy of Mass Effect 2. I've been patient and understanding but I need some squishy time.


----------



## BigChaz

iheartsquishys said:


> I confess I'm ready hide my intended's copy of Mass Effect 2. I've been patient and understanding but I need some squishy time.



Do not do this.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I'm getting so excited, and already have a Lightning cosplay costume in the works.



Hubby going to go as Snow?


----------



## iheartsquishys

I also confess in October I'm marrying the guy I was nervous about going on a date with the first time I posted on this thread.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1124683#post1124683


----------



## iheartsquishys

BigChaz said:


> Do not do this.


You're probably right on this one. Even if it got him away from the game, watching him cry wouldn't really be a turn on anyways.


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> Do not do this.



Definitely. Results could be devastating.




djudex said:


> Hubby going to go as Snow?



He could totally pull it off, too, but he never wants to cosplay (well....he does WANT to, but is too lazy). And then he's envious of all the free shit I get at the cons. Ha!


----------



## djudex

I confess I need someone to come help me test out the bounciness factor of the new bed I'm having delivered on Thursday. Ladies, who's in? :bounce:


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> I confess I need someone to come help me test out the bounciness factor of the new bed I'm having delivered on Thursday. Ladies, who's in? :bounce:



Is that even a question?


----------



## BigChaz

rabbitislove said:


> Is that even a question?



After you finish helping him, can you come help me test mine. I just got one of those SPACE AGE SUPER FOAM MATTRESSES and it could use some testing as well.

Just thought I'd ask


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Is that even a question?



Come on over, I'll make s'mores.


----------



## StarWitness

djudex said:


> I confess I need someone to come help me test out the bounciness factor of the new bed I'm having delivered on Thursday. Ladies, who's in? :bounce:



Airfare to Canada isn't cheap, you big tease.


----------



## djudex

StarWitness said:


> Airfare to Canada isn't cheap, you big tease.



If you're near a Westjet hub it's cheap like borscht!


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that my sleep is so screwed up that I don't know if i'm coming or going.

:blink:


----------



## Tad

iheartsquishys said:


> I also confess in October I'm marrying the guy I was nervous about going on a date with the first time I posted on this thread.



Hey, congrats!!!!! 

Also glad to see you posting again


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess last night I sent some more riske pictures to someone on here, and it was the first time I had shared pictures of that caliber. It felt good, and I can see myself doing it again. Building up the confidence little by little. 

Thanks person I sent the pictures to.


----------



## RJI

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> The other day I went to my local farmer's market, and one of the farmers stuck some grass in my face and said "go ahead, eat it, they're sunflower shoots!" so I did, and I was blown away, they tasted like sunflower seeds. Grass have never been so delicious.



They were sprouts and are one of the best things you can put in your body.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

RJI said:


> They were sprouts and are* one of the best things you can put in your body*.



I beg to differ there, Mr SexTaco.....


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Come on over, I'll make s'mores.



Im vegetarian, so I cant have marshmellows (the gelatin). 

We can make sundaes though.....


----------



## rabbitislove

BigChaz said:


> After you finish helping him, can you come help me test mine. I just got one of those SPACE AGE SUPER FOAM MATTRESSES and it could use some testing as well.
> 
> Just thought I'd ask



I wish my real life was like this board sometimes...


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Im vegetarian, so I cant have marshmellows (the gelatin).
> 
> We can make sundaes though.....



I'm in like Flynn! :eat1::wubu:


----------



## IszyStone

I didn't fold the clothes I washed today. They sit in my laundry basket getting ever wrinklier as I type.


----------



## RJI

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I beg to differ there, Mr SexTaco.....




I guess i should add "with nutritional value" to my previous post....


----------



## Jackoblangada

I confess, I have really come to hate this place...so see ya.


----------



## RJI

best post ever!


----------



## Surlysomething

Jackoblangada said:


> I confess, I have really come to hate this place...so see ya.




Why? It's really just what you make of it.


----------



## BigChaz

Jackoblangada said:


> I confess, I have really come to hate this place...so see ya.



Bye bye Jackoblangada

I confess I am addicted to Burger King double cheeseburgers. FOUR DOUBLE CHEESEBURGERS. FOUR DOLLARS. FOUR. It's like the best snack deal ever.


----------



## djudex

I confess that I looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove Pizza 73 chicken nuggets. I think they put crack in the batter or something. That and the honey mustard dip is like liquid awesome.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

RJI said:


> I guess i should add "with nutritional value" to my previous post....



Actually I have an argument for that, too, but I digress again Mr Taco


----------



## stldpn

BigChaz said:


> Bye bye Jackoblangada
> 
> I confess I am addicted to Burger King double cheeseburgers. FOUR DOUBLE CHEESEBURGERS. FOUR DOLLARS. FOUR. It's like the best snack deal ever.



I like Dairy queen better the burgers just taste... better 4 for $5 and top it off with a blizzard


----------



## rabbitislove

BigChaz said:


> Bye bye Jackoblangada
> 
> I confess I am addicted to Burger King double cheeseburgers. FOUR DOUBLE CHEESEBURGERS. FOUR DOLLARS. FOUR. It's like the best snack deal ever.



Best segway EVAR!!!!! Chaz, I confess Im not leaving this board because you bust my shit up son!


----------



## NYC_FFA

I confess...

On the way to work this week, there was the cutest BHM on the subway. He was standing nearby across the way, and I kept sneaking glances. (Yes, I'm attached, but there's nothing wrong with looking!)

So, BHMs out there...were any of you riding the subway down to Brooklyn this week? :blush: If you're reading, thanks for making my day!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Theres a very good looking BHM at work; by the grace of GOD he works in a different dept. so I have nothing to do with him. Last week, we had a company wide meeting (only about 30 of us), and I sat very close to him, and I hope no one noticed me practically drooling and salivating watching him squeezed into the chair that was clearly too small for him :smitten:....studying his belly, his folds, his rolls.........ahhhh 

minor tehcnicality.....CEO's SON-IN-LAW........:doh:*


----------



## BubbleButtBoy

I've never been in a relationship with a person I've found physically attractive, yet convinced myself that I like them for their looks.


----------



## Sixe

I have never been in a relationship. (had chance's but always found myself backing away from such things. ahh regets, arn't they lovely?) p.s. girls have cooties.


----------



## escapist

Sixe said:


> I have never been in a relationship. (had chance's but always found myself backing away from such things. ahh regets, arn't they lovely?) p.s. girls have cooties.



Yeah I used to have the problem once upon a time. I let all sorts of silly things keep me back....that was, until I realized they were just silly. I was better off screwing up and experiencing life than hiding behind the door doing nothing.


----------



## RJI

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Actually I have an argument for that, too, but I digress again Mr Taco



"Arguing" with you sounds like it could be fun.


----------



## Esther

I confess! I didn't realize how busy I've been until I logged in here and a pop-up appeared at the top of the screen, suggesting that I "engage in a conversation with another member". Haha. Oh boy.


----------



## JenFromOC

Not really a confession but I was in Vegas alllllll weekend....mmm...just big men from all over the world. It's like a BHM buffet.


----------



## BigChaz

My parents were in town a few days and just left. When my mom was leaving, she told me "you look great after having dropped some weight."

I confess I've put on a ton of weight since I saw them a few months ago...it just hangs lower now thanks to gravity. Little does she know!


----------



## PeanutButterfly

IC I played stalker today and found out the name of this totally hot BHM (the one with the perfect jeans :wubu Hellooooo Eric, hehe. Now I just need some balls so I can approach this beefy God.


----------



## desertcheeseman

I confess that my deepest desire is to be pursued by a strong, confident, assertive, and sexy woman. But every time a woman shows even the slightest bit of initiative, I get scared and run away. It never occurs to me that the things I hate about myself might be the things she finds the most attractive.


----------



## escapist

I confess Official Measurements have been taken......the belly has grown!



*IT IS NOW: 71" *


----------



## Rainy

My girlfriend and I effectively ended it last night. I confess that in the time I've known her I've put on over 2 stone and added 5 inches to my waist, but don't know what to do next...


----------



## escapist

Rainy said:


> My girlfriend and I effectively ended it last night. I confess that in the time I've known her I've put on over 2 stone and added 5 inches to my waist, but don't know what to do next...



Muhahahah, I know what I would do! Celebrate my freedom and have some fun :happy:. Spend at least a year re-discovering who I am by myself, travel the globe, soak up the amazing moments held in every breath....oh wait thats not what I would do. Thats pretty much what I did last time I had a major break up.


----------



## vardon_grip

escapist said:


> Muhahahah, I know what I would do! Celebrate my freedom and have some fun :happy:. Spend at least a year re-discovering who I am by myself, travel the globe, soak up the amazing moments held in every breath....oh wait thats not what I would do. Thats pretty much what I did last time I had a major break up.



Or you could just say, "Sorry to hear about your breakup. I hope you feel better soon" and make it about their situation, not yours.


----------



## vardon_grip

Rainy said:


> My girlfriend and I effectively ended it last night. I confess that in the time I've known her I've put on over 2 stone and added 5 inches to my waist, but don't know what to do next...



Sorry to hear about your breakup. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Rainy

It's fair enough. Maybe it's the right time for change. I finish university in a few months with nothing penciled in vis-a-vis jobs etc. I could go anywhere or do anything, career- or travel-wise. Rather than turning over a new leaf maybe it's time to be buying a new book!


----------



## Paquito

Rainy said:


> My girlfriend and I effectively ended it last night. I confess that in the time I've known her I've put on over 2 stone and added 5 inches to my waist, but don't know what to do next...



Sorry about that man.


----------



## escapist

vardon_grip said:


> Or you could just say, "Sorry to hear about your breakup. I hope you feel better soon" and make it about their situation, not yours.



Or maybe I could just be me and say something I would really say that would come from how I really feel. I believe in forward thinking and enjoying the moment not reflecting on pain.



Rainy said:


> It's fair enough. Maybe it's the right time for change. I finish university in a few months with nothing penciled in vis-a-vis jobs etc. I could go anywhere or do anything, career- or travel-wise. Rather than turning over a new leaf maybe it's time to be buying a new book!



Well with whatever you do in the future just think on this quote:

Above all, be true to yourself, and if you cannot put your heart in it, take yourself out of it. -- Hardy D. Jackson


----------



## Paquito

escapist said:


> Or maybe I could just be me and say something I would really say that would come from how I really feel. I believe in forward thinking and enjoying the moment not reflecting on pain.



It's not a bad thing to have a positive, forward thinking attitude. But here, it just comes off as insensitive. We don't even know how serious his relationship was, you could at least offer your condolences.


----------



## siren_

escapist said:


> Muhahahah, I know what I would do! Celebrate my freedom and have some fun :happy:. Spend at least a year re-discovering who I am by myself, travel the globe, soak up the amazing moments held in every breath....oh wait thats not what I would do. Thats pretty much what I did last time I had a major break up.



I'm with escapist.
It's a lot of fun to do anything you want without worrying about what someone else might think of it. You're free, man. Have fun. Do everything she never liked ya doing. >


----------



## chicken legs

Rainy...I agree with Escapist ..take some time to heal and get to know yourself again. Enjoy the rest of your educational experience and chalk up your past relationship as a learning experience and beware of the "rebound relationship".


----------



## escapist

free2beme04 said:


> It's not a bad thing to have a positive, forward thinking attitude. But here, it just comes off as insensitive. We don't even know how serious his relationship was, you could at least offer your condolences.



Once again, it will never happen. I don't like receiving condolences, so I will probably always be the last to give them. After going though some hard things like death of my loved ones and the end of a 10+ year marriage I learned the hard way it is much better to just press on. Never liked a pity party they are just no fun. Perhaps your being overly-sensitive in your belief that my thoughts are insensitive. The thing thats really being missed is he got my point and took it in the positive light it was presented.

Perhaps this might explain why I don't feel bad about experiencing such things: Once I learned that the deeper the pain the more profound the learning moment I started to embrace such things. Yes I can be self-centered because I can only relate to my own experiences and reactions to an experience or how I might perceive the experience might be felt. I have no ability to see though someone's eyes and actually know their mind, thoughts or feelings. I can only empathize with them via my own interpretation of how I could/would feel. I'm pretty sure this how most people experience things.

So what am I left with? Well the only option I can see is to be myself and express what I think and feel on the situation. Not sure how many times I can keep saying it. I deal with things my way, you deal with them your way. You like comfort and condolences, thats fine. Just because you like it don't expect that others do. I can not help that you do not perceive my words they way they were intended. I do not try to cater to everybody's likes or dislikes. Its a useless feat that gets the caterer nowhere in life.

If you have anything more you wish to understand about how I think and feel you (and everybody else) are free to use the PM function and ask me.



siren_ said:


> I'm with escapist.
> It's a lot of fun to do anything you want without worrying about what someone else might think of it. You're free, man. Have fun. Do everything she never liked ya doing. >



Exactly! Life has a funny way of granting us these moments where we truly get to explore things we usually wouldn't. Great discovery's of self, humanity, and universe have come from such moments.


----------



## Paquito

I'm not advocating pity parties here. Everyone has to move on after a certain point. But I believe in having a period where you can feel those feelings. Like if a friend of mine had a relationship end, I'd be there to comfort them, talk it out, get out those emotions. I see that as healthier than trying to immediately bounce back. And if that works for you, Escapist, then congratulations. But personally, I've always seen that the people who move on with their lives easier are the ones who let themselves rebuild at their own pace. And the people that just immediately push it off and go on the rebound just end up cracking and breaking down.

That's just me relating my experiences, just like you do.


----------



## chicken legs

IC this is insensitive and this is just effed up


----------



## escapist

free2beme04 said:


> I'm not advocating pity parties here. Everyone has to move on after a certain point. But I believe in having a period where you can feel those feelings. Like if a friend of mine had a relationship end, I'd be there to comfort them, talk it out, get out those emotions. I see that as healthier than trying to immediately bounce back. And if that works for you, Escapist, then congratulations. But personally, I've always seen that the people who move on with their lives easier are the ones who let themselves rebuild at their own pace. And the people that just immediately push it off and go on the rebound just end up cracking and breaking down.
> 
> That's just me relating my experiences, just like you do.



Once again your not understanding me...


escapist said:


> Muhahahah, I know what I would do! Celebrate my freedom and have some fun :happy:. *Spend at least a year re-discovering who I am by myself*, travel the globe, soak up the amazing moments held in every breath....oh wait thats not what I would do. Thats pretty much what I did last time I had a major break up.



I've posted about it many times before. I spent over a year swearing off women. That year was all about dealing with the end of a 10+ year marriage and re-identifying who I was, what I want, and how to continue. It was incredibly difficult and painful. At first I was angry when others wouldn't join me in my self-made pit of despair. Over time I learned that the path being presented me was exactly what I needed. My very good friend was also a therapist yet I felt like I never got to really vent or get the "pity" I was wanting. What I did get was a big heaping spoon full of recovery that took me some time to truly understand. Often it was him simply changing the subject to, "so what are you doing now, and tomorrow". Sometimes it was a book, sometimes it was a quote. It might sound like tough love, but now I see just how full of love it really was.

So once again, insensitive is a point of view totally held by ones perspective. Perhaps if you had traveled my road you would understand just how full of feeling I really am when it comes to what its like to have ones life utterly ruined at the loss of someone you love. I lost my wife, my children, my dogs, my home, I lost everything.

So when I give suggestions about moving forward you, Vardon Gimp or whoever won't assume you really know me or how I feel about others. Perhaps you might realize that things that might sound shallow are full of a deeper more profound understanding then you give it.


----------



## Paquito

escapist said:


> Once again your not understanding me...
> 
> 
> I've posted about it many times before. I spent over a year swearing off women. That year was all about dealing with the end of a 10+ year marriage and re-identifying who I was, what I want, and how to continue. It was incredibly difficult and painful. At first I was angry when others wouldn't join me in my self-made pit of despair. Over time I learned that the path being presented me was exactly what I needed. My very good friend was also a therapist yet I felt like I never got to really vent or get the "pity" I was wanting. What I did get was a big heaping spoon full of recovery that took me some time to truly understand. Often it was him simply changing the subject to, "so what are you doing now, and tomorrow". Sometimes it was a book, sometimes it was a quote. It might sound like tough love, but now I see just how full of love it really was.
> 
> So once again, insensitive is a point of view totally held by ones perspective. Perhaps if you had traveled my road you would understand just how full of feeling I really am when it comes to what its like to have ones life utterly ruined at the loss of someone you love. I lost my wife, my children, my dogs, my home, I lost everything.
> 
> So when I give suggestions about moving forward you, Vardon Gimp or whoever won't assume you really know me or how I feel about others. Perhaps you might realize that things that might sound shallow are full of a deeper more profound understanding then you give it.



That's all good stuff, and you're right; I know nothing about your life. Hell, none us know each other well enough to really give good advice. It's a fallacy of ignorance, and we all do it because this isn't real life. But I will consider this


escapist said:


> Muhahahah, I know what I would do! *Celebrate my freedom and have some fun *:happy:. Spend at least a year re-discovering who I am by myself, travel the globe, soak up the amazing moments held in every breath....oh wait thats not what I would do. Thats pretty much what I did last time I had a major break up.



insensitive. We'll just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## chicken legs

IC its annoying when people miss the point of a post and go on a crusade about how it was said.


----------



## escapist

free2beme04 said:


> That's all good stuff, and you're right; I know nothing about your life. Hell, none us know each other well enough to really give good advice. It's a fallacy of ignorance, and we all do it because this isn't real life. But I will consider this
> 
> 
> insensitive. We'll just have to agree to disagree.



Well since you're PM button seems to be broken we can continue to do this here I guess. 

I don't know why you continue to focus on my comments and not see that others are saying the same thing I am. 



chicken legs said:


> Rainy...*I agree with Escapist ..take some time to heal and get to know yourself again*. Enjoy the rest of your educational experience and chalk up your past relationship as a learning experience and beware of the "rebound relationship".





siren_ said:


> I'm with escapist.
> It's a lot of fun to do anything you want without worrying about what someone else might think of it. *You're free, man. Have fun. Do everything she never liked ya doing.* >



Is there are reason all your responses are directed at me when others are saying exactly what I am? Have you ever gone though a painful break-up and felt how blissful it can be to realize you are free of the pain that existed in the relationship? Perhaps if you have you would truly understand why I said "*Celebrate my freedom and have some fun*". To me nothing was more beautiful than the day I made my first hike by myself. Climbed to the top of the trail sat in the silence, alone, and truly happy again. I knew in that moment life would be ok. I was free of my past, my pain, and so much of the heartache I had carried with me for so long.


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> IC its annoying when people miss the point of a post and go on a crusade about how it was said.



I confess I'm getting tired of breaking down what I say for people to understand. WTF why do people really need to constantly enforce that their perspective is the only true and correct one? I mean geezzzz Opinions are like A'hole's we all got one right?


----------



## Paquito

chicken legs said:


> IC its annoying when people miss the point of a post and go on a crusade about how it was said.



IC that this was completely unnecessary. 









Now, IC that I'm watching American Idol, and feeling very underwhelmed. Where's that underdog, soulful singer that can stir emotions? Is America completely tapped out of undiscovered talent?


----------



## Paquito

Also IC that this case we learned about in Psychology class is still freaking me out. So this college guy was studying for a chemistry test while is friend was practicing his fencing moves. So somehow, the friend accidently jammed his fencing sword through the guys nose and right through the frontal lobe. Completely messed his memory capabilities up. He has his long term memory still in tact, but he's lost the ability to transfer memories from his short term memory to his long term. He's spent his entire life after the accident studying for that chemistry test because he keeps forgetting things after 30 seconds.


----------



## chicken legs

IC i like this thread...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

IC I have the most messed up dreams when I'm on cold medications...then I spend the next few days trying to analyze those strange dreams and end up making my head hurt.


----------



## escapist

free2beme04 said:


> Also IC that this case we learned about in Psychology class is still freaking me out. So this college guy was studying for a chemistry test while is friend was practicing his fencing moves. So somehow, the friend accidently jammed his fencing sword through the guys nose and right through the frontal lobe. Completely messed his memory capabilities up. He has his long term memory still in tact, but he's lost the ability to transfer memories from his short term memory to his long term. He's spent his entire life after the accident studying for that chemistry test because he keeps forgetting things after 30 seconds.



Thats Funny! just the other day I was telling Chicken Legs about a guy we covered in one of my classes about how he he had a metal spike blown though his frontal lobe severing the connection so he couldn't control his emotional states. Ok, maybe not funny, but certainly ironic.


----------



## Paquito

escapist said:


> Thats Funny! just the other day I was telling Chicken Legs about a guy we covered in one of my classes about how he he had a metal spike blown though his frontal lobe severing the connection so he couldn't control his emotional states. Ok, maybe not funny, but certainly ironic.



Yea we studied that case too. It's crazy how each part of the brain controls the aspects that make ourselves who we are.


----------



## escapist

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> IC I have the most messed up dreams when I'm on cold medications...then I spend the next few days trying to analyze those strange dreams and end up making my head hurt.



Oh man! I so want to tell this XXX rated dream I just had....I'll just say this, Orgy, and a 10 inch midget dessed in WoW armor but only the Cloak, Helm, and boots LOL...oh man...<starts looking up the number for a therapist>


----------



## Melian

escapist said:


> Thats Funny! just the other day I was telling Chicken Legs about a guy we covered in one of my classes about how he he had a metal spike blown though his frontal lobe severing the connection so he couldn't control his emotional states. Ok, maybe not funny, but certainly ironic.





free2beme04 said:


> Yea we studied that case too. It's crazy how each part of the brain controls the aspects that make ourselves who we are.



Phineas Gage - classic psychology and neurobiology case study.

IC that I have no concrete plan for the future, careerwise, and it's troubling. Anyone want to employ men when I finish my PhD?


----------



## vardon_grip

escapist said:


> So when I give suggestions about moving forward you, Vardon Gimp or whoever won't assume you really know me or how I feel about others. Perhaps you might realize that things that might sound shallow are full of a deeper more profound understanding then you give it.



Gimp? Is that the best you can do? How does that deep and profound person you call yourself justify (lame) name calling? You could have been secure in your first response and let it go, but you weren't and couldn't. At least you have proven my pointyou havent stopped making it about you. I said that you could (as an option) focus on the person who shared part of their life and yet you continue on and on about yourself. 

I dont assume to know you. I know who you are. EVERYONE on this board knows what youre about because you NEVER STOP TALKING ABOUT YOURSELF. It doesnt matter what the subject of the post or whether or not your opinion is asked for, you're not one to pass up the opportunity to make the focus about you. 

Had a breakup? Let me tell you about me!
Positive thinking? Hell, Ill tell you how I came up with the term!
Girl trouble? Listen up loser; this is how I get the stripper pussy!
Shy around women? Hey, I got a seminar and you can pay me to tell how I get the stripper pussy!
Bought a pack of Juicy Fruit gum? Youre not chewing it right-Ill show you how to chew it!

BTW-Things that sound shallow are shallow. There is no hidden, deeper meaning to shallow no matter how you try to spin it.


----------



## escapist

I confess someone needs to get a grip


----------



## JenFromOC

escapist said:


> I confess I'm getting tired of breaking down what I say for people to understand. WTF why do people really need to constantly enforce that their perspective is the only true and correct one? I mean geezzzz Opinions are like A'hole's we all got one right?



Actually, not everyone has an asshole...about 1 in 5000 births have what's called an imperforate anus. Just a fun fact.


----------



## escapist

JenFromOC said:


> Actually, not everyone has an asshole...about 1 in 5000 births have what's called an imperforate anus. Just a fun fact.



Ummmmm ewww? I almost started laughing until I thought that out. The phrase, "All dressed up with no place to go" comes to mind.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I confess that I am always attracked to women that are not available. Maybe its just my way of not putting myself out there since I know I don't have a chance with them.


----------



## escapist

extra_fat_guy said:


> I confess that I am always attracked to women that are not available. Maybe its just my way of not putting myself out there since I know I don't have a chance with them.



At least now you know. Now you are free to do something different next time


----------



## WillSpark

vardon_grip said:


> Gimp? Is that the best you can do? How does that deep and profound person you call yourself justify (lame) name calling? You could have been secure in your first response and let it go, but you weren't and couldn't. At least you have proven my pointyou havent stopped making it about you. I said that you could (as an option) focus on the person who shared part of their life and yet you continue on and on about yourself.
> 
> I dont assume to know you. I know who you are. EVERYONE on this board knows what youre about because you NEVER STOP TALKING ABOUT YOURSELF. It doesnt matter what the subject of the post or whether or not your opinion is asked for, you're not one to pass up the opportunity to make the focus about you.
> 
> Had a breakup? Let me tell you about me!
> Positive thinking? Hell, Ill tell you how I came up with the term!
> Girl trouble? Listen up loser; this is how I get the stripper pussy!
> Shy around women? Hey, I got a seminar and you can pay me to tell how I get the stripper pussy!
> Bought a pack of Juicy Fruit gum? Youre not chewing it right-Ill show you how to chew it!
> 
> BTW-Things that sound shallow are shallow. There is no hidden, deeper meaning to shallow no matter how you try to spin it.



You are correct sir!


----------



## HDANGEL15

vardon_grip said:


> Gimp? Is that the best you can do? How does that deep and profound person you call yourself justify (lame) name calling? You could have been secure in your first response and let it go, but you weren't and couldn't. At least you have proven my pointyou havent stopped making it about you. I said that you could (as an option) focus on the person who shared part of their life and yet you continue on and on about yourself.
> 
> I dont assume to know you. I know who you are. EVERYONE on this board knows what youre about because you NEVER STOP TALKING ABOUT YOURSELF. It doesnt matter what the subject of the post or whether or not your opinion is asked for, you're not one to pass up the opportunity to make the focus about you.
> 
> Had a breakup? Let me tell you about me!
> Positive thinking? Hell, Ill tell you how I came up with the term!
> Girl trouble? Listen up loser; this is how I get the stripper pussy!
> Shy around women? Hey, I got a seminar and you can pay me to tell how I get the stripper pussy!
> Bought a pack of Juicy Fruit gum? Youre not chewing it right-Ill show you how to chew it!
> 
> BTW-Things that sound shallow are shallow. There is no hidden, deeper meaning to shallow no matter how you try to spin it.



*thanks for saying what everyone on the DIMS BOARDS KNOWS to be true* :doh:


----------



## chicken legs

vardon_grip said:


> I dont assume to know you. I know who you are. EVERYONE on this board knows what youre about because you NEVER STOP TALKING ABOUT YOURSELF. It doesnt matter what the subject of the post or whether or not your opinion is asked for, you're not one to pass up the opportunity to make the focus about you.
> 
> 
> BTW-Things that sound shallow are shallow. There is no hidden, deeper meaning to shallow no matter how you try to spin it.



Who doesn't talk about themselves on this board? 

Who doesn't post their opinion on this board?

Why can't I be popular enough to have a anti-fan club?


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> Who doesn't talk about themselves on this board?
> 
> Who doesn't post their opinion on this board?
> 
> Why can't I be popular enough to have a anti-fan club?



Well apparently there is a formula. You have to relate to the post and talk about your own experiences. If you do it enough times you to can have your own fan club of haters. :happy:


----------



## Paquito

Well according to this thread, I'd say that me and Vardon are co-presidents. I would like to appoint HD and Will as our vice presidents. Can we get your autograph for our flag, Escapist? Preferably on the back of a napkin that you got a stripper's phone number from?


----------



## escapist

free2beme04 said:


> Well according to this thread, I'd say that me and Vardon are co-presidents. I would like to appoint HD and Will as our vice presidents. Can we get your autograph for our flag, Escapist? Preferably on the back of a napkin that you got a stripper's phone number from?



Ok if your going to represent me at least get the stories straight. I Don't Even Go To Strip Clubs. I haven't been to one in over 13 years. The strippers I know were friends of friends or neighbors who eventually became my friends and whatnot.

2nd, if I put anything on the back of a napkin it was probably a drawing or a sales pitch at a lunch-in. Remember according to my rule book I need a photo, a first and last name, and e-mail or facebook address.

Now, lets start talking about membership due's. Chicken says she's collecting (She's my Pimp).


----------



## chicken legs

Fudge getting numbers, I actually dated strippers and convinced some of my friends to be strippers...where are my haters dammit. 

FYI: I am the treasure of the fan club and will be collecting dues on the 1st.

***rubs hands together while salivating over pyramid schemes and future paysite***


----------



## JenFromOC

I confess that I am enjoying this thread a little too much.


----------



## escapist

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that I am enjoying this thread a little too much.



I confess your not alone.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that as soon as I viewed this thread, I wanted oreos :blink:


----------



## escapist

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that as soon as I viewed this thread, I wanted oreos :blink:



I confess there is something to be said for Chocolate on the outside and creamy in the middle.  :eat2: :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> I confess there is something to be said for Chocolate on the outside and creamy in the middle.  :eat2: :happy:



:doh: I confess I groaned out loud when I read that!


----------



## escapist

OneWickedAngel said:


> :doh: I confess I groaned out loud when I read that!



I confess my faviorte cookies are Chocolate Chip and/or No Bake Chocolate Peanut Butter Cookies. :eat2:

I think I'm going to blame my Chocolate Cravings on Chicken Legs, she really opened that door and got me hooked  :blush: :happy:


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I"m watching the Original Jersey Shore....Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I seemed to have moved on to Lorna Doon cookies today......but only if I can dunk 'em


----------



## escapist

I confess was caught lovingly stroking & conversing with my belly. :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^ Are there any oreos in it?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i confess its 3:52am here and after reading your posts about oreos im going to the 24 hour super marrket to pick up some milk,oreos, and cat food lol

i confess i told my wife im going to the store to get cat food and her reply was this late and i told her i was bored 

oreos here here i come


----------



## CherryRVA

I confess after reading about the Oreos, I am thinking about baking some chocolate chip cookies after I go pick up Green Giant from work. I have a feeling it's gonna be a long night, so why not have cookies too? :happy:


----------



## escapist

Man....I want more cookies, I ate all mine  Someone FEED ME! :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I confess all this talk of oreos has made me crave chocolate in every form. 

Not all that fond of oreos. (oh I know blasphemy)


----------



## CherryRVA

I confess that I tried something earlier that I'd never thought of before and it was yummy. Banana bread, heated up with some melted butter on it...then drizzled with chocolate sauce, paired with a glass of milk. It was definitely something I will do again.

And I also confess...I'm probably going to Hell for showing Green Giant how to make "5 Minute Microwave Chocolate Mug Cake" cause now he makes them all the time.....LOL I don't even like it that much, but he's like "hooray, cake every nite" :eat2::eat1:


----------



## NYC_FFA

escapist said:


> Man....I want more cookies, I ate all mine  Someone FEED ME! :eat2: :eat1:



I will. :blush:


----------



## escapist

NYC_FFA said:


> I will. :blush:



I confess you will have to give me 30 minutes or so I'm stuffed full of Chinese food right now. Went out on the town with some friends for dinner tonight....but yea...30 minutes....I'll be ready :eat2:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC its late here, and I should be asleep since I work tomorrow. But I am just a substitute teacher, so who cares if I fall asleep in class.


----------



## escapist

extra_fat_guy said:


> IC its late here, and I should be asleep since I work tomorrow. But I am just a substitute teacher, so who cares if I fall asleep in class.



ROFL



Man I remember teachers like that. We had this one guy who let our class get away with the craziest stuff, and we loved it every time he sub for our class....One kid wrote his paper about how he wanted to be the worlds biggest pot grower. The teacher said, "Well its good to have goals and ambitions."...hehehe


----------



## extra_fat_guy

escapist said:


> ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I remember teachers like that. We had this one guy who let our class get away with the craziest stuff, and we loved it every time he sub for our class....One kid wrote his paper about how he wanted to be the worlds biggest pot grower. The teacher said, "Well its good to have goals and ambitions."...hehehe


As a substitute teacher I just make sure the kids are not hurting each other, having sex, or burning the place down. Oh and as long as they don't give me any crap its all good.


----------



## escapist

extra_fat_guy said:


> As a substitute teacher I just make sure the kids are not hurting each other, having sex, or burning the place down. Oh and as long as they don't give me any crap its all good.



Uhhhhhhh WOW, I really hope you're exaggerating and things wouldn't get that bad.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

escapist said:


> Uhhhhhhh WOW, I really hope you're exaggerating and things wouldn't get that bad.


At some schools I have worked at it is that bad. One school the kids have been known to sneak off to the parking lot to have sex. So you never know with kids today.


----------



## escapist

I confess that after lunch today I feel like the "Extra Fat Guy". :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## escapist

extra_fat_guy said:


> At some schools I have worked at it is that bad. One school the kids have been known to sneak off to the parking lot to have sex. So you never know with kids today.



You know what now that I think about it, ok yeah, that happened at my school too. I lived so close to school it wasn't a big deal to go off campus (they all thought I was 18 cause I was so big). I was thinking more like, somewhere in an office supply room or something. I'm fairly certain everybody who had Photography made out with their girlfriends in the dark room like I did. I wasn't quite crazy enough to go beyond that.


----------



## PeanutButterfly

I confess I met someone pretty awesome on here recently.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I confess I've never eaten an oreo, but all this talk of them has made me hungry.


----------



## Zowie

I haven't had an oreo in ages... I'll buy a box tomorrow and call it lunch.

I confess that I spent an hour modelling for my drawing class (kept the undies on however) and loved it. I might just make that my career. Stand still and get paid for it? Let me think... Yes.


----------



## Joe944

Damn, I need to be an artist! Better work on those stick figures..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that this song makes me want to be a go-go dancer.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLZ5GpjSaa8


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I just mixed a Pinot Grigio with V8's V-fusion and its Fantastic.


----------



## curvalicious

chicken legs said:


> I confess I just mixed a Pinot Grigio with V8's V-fusion and its Fantastic.



that's an interesting concoction.


I confess that I need a better sleep schedule since its 6am and I'm still wide awake!


----------



## Joe944

Mixing wine makes me.  

It's 4am and I'm halfway done with work!


----------



## chicken legs

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> IC that this song makes me want to be a go-go dancer.....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLZ5GpjSaa8



I confess I watched General Hospital because of Ricky Martin and Antonio Sabato Jr.

I also confess I haven't drunk any alcoholic beverages in a while, and a half a glass of the wine/V8 mix, really effected me. It tasted like a wine cooler with a kick.


----------



## Esther

IC that I see my boss more than my own boyfriend these days. DEPRESSING.


----------



## escapist

Esther said:


> IC that I see my boss more than my own boyfriend these days. DEPRESSING.



That sucks! <HUGS You>


----------



## Zowie

Esther said:


> IC that I see my boss more than my own boyfriend these days. DEPRESSING.



I confess the same, but the boss doesn't make me want to throw him out the window at least.


----------



## escapist

I confess I'm starting to feel like I might just be a tasty looking piece of meat and nothing more.


----------



## Zowie

It always helps to change the avatar, in that case.

But I assure you that you aren't. ^^


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> I confess I'm starting to feel like I might just be a tasty looking piece of meat and nothing more.



I confess ..It wasn't me ***hides BBQ sauce***


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> I confess ..It wasn't me ***hides BBQ sauce***



yeah....sauce....

I confess life is still good and only getting better.


----------



## IszyStone

I confess that I am way too busy to be writing this


----------



## escapist

I confess I'm to sleepy to be doing anything.


----------



## escapist

I confess I'm getting this for chicken legs so she can get me food and go Drifting at the same time.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

escapist said:


> I confess I'm starting to feel like I might just be a tasty looking piece of meat and nothing more.



Geesh! You say that like there's a problem.  Just lay back and ignore the cutlery.


----------



## escapist

OneWickedAngel said:


> Geesh! You say that like there's a problem.  Just lay back and ignore the cutlery.


----------



## Bearsy

I'm planning and hosting a party for a friend and I keep getting reminded to "invite hot guys that are worth talking to"... I feel kind of offended that I'm never considered worth talking to just cause I'm fat.

:/


----------



## Zowie

Can I come? I love parties, and I promise to talk to you. ^^
But well, maybe it's not a fat-ness thing, more of a "you're a friend so I don't even think of you as a guy" thing?


----------



## Esther

Bearsy said:


> I'm planning and hosting a party for a friend and I keep getting reminded to "invite hot guys that are worth talking to"... I feel kind of offended that I'm never considered worth talking to just cause I'm fat.
> 
> :/



That's rude as fuck. If I ever had a male friend say that to me I would cry.


----------



## mischel

Bearsy said:


> I'm planning and hosting a party for a friend and I keep getting reminded to "invite hot guys that are worth talking to"... I feel kind of offended that I'm never considered worth talking to just cause I'm fat.
> 
> :/



omg! Have you thought about inviting fat guys only now?
What a perfect chance to test if she's a good friend .
Doesn't MTV make any kind of shows about situations in life?
This could be the "best friend test roundup" show. 

Anyway, Esther is right. This is either super dump or coldly calculating.


----------



## chicken legs

Bearsy said:


> I'm planning and hosting a party for a friend and I keep getting reminded to *"invite hot guys that are worth talking to*"... I feel kind of offended that I'm never considered worth talking to just cause I'm fat.
> 
> :/



How popular are you? Are you like the Million Dollar Match Maker or something? Hrmmmmm...I get the impression you are a big guy with a big personality..sooo you really have to start communicating with this person on a intimate level to get them to understand that you are only interested in them. You might intimidate them on not only a physical level but on a social one as well. But this is only speculation based on my experiences.


----------



## Bearsy

bionic_eggplant said:


> Can I come? I love parties, and I promise to talk to you. ^^
> But well, maybe it's not a fat-ness thing, more of a "you're a friend so I don't even think of you as a guy" thing?



Well it's not just from one person, I've gotten it from at least three and I only know one of them.
But yeah, 100% if you can get to downtown, Buffalo, NY this Friday night you can come. Any of you guys really. Just PM if you're serious.



Esther said:


> That's rude as fuck. If I ever had a male friend say that to me I would cry.


Yeah it sure made me feel pretty shitty.



mischel said:


> omg! Have you thought about inviting fat guys only now?
> What a perfect chance to test if she's a good friend .
> Doesn't MTV make any kind of shows about situations in life?
> This could be the "best friend test roundup" show.
> 
> Anyway, Esther is right. This is either super dump or coldly calculating.


I don't know many fat guys, and the ones I do know are very, very socially awkward... the kind of people who quiet a room when they walk in because people feel very uncomfortable around them. 
And I know I need to give these guys opportunities, but a party this important and with this much money being put into it, I can't have that happen. 
The room itself is $1,200 for the two nights the host rented it for, and how this goes down will effect my future party planning opportunities.



chicken legs said:


> How popular are you? Are you like the Million Dollar Match Maker or something? Hrmmmmm...I get the impression you are a big guy with a big personality..sooo you really have to start communicating with this person on a intimate level to get them to understand that you are only interested in them. You might intimidate them on not only a physical level but on a social one as well. But this is only speculation based on my experiences.



I am, without trying to sound haughty, really freaking popular, 
I'm the guy that everyone knows and everyone's heard of. 
In fact I'm so popular I'm kind of sick of it. 
I don't have very many close friends, but I have something like 250-300 acquaintances that "freaking love me, man!" at parties. And many more that know me in passing.
I've never been a matchmaker or anything though.
Idk... the girls who have said this, I'm not into at all, but it just hurts to know I'm not even worth an afterthought in someone's mind.

I remember one day a few months ago I was chillin with 4 other friends, 2 guys 2 girls, and one of them joked about an orgy and said "the 4 of us" even though there were 5 people in the room. 
I can't even be a member of a fictional, hypothetical, joke-orgy that was invented in the mind of a wasted college student.


----------



## chicken legs

Bearsy said:


> I remember one day a few months ago I was chillin with 4 other friends, 2 guys 2 girls, and one of them joked about an orgy and said "the 4 of us" even though there were 5 people in the room.
> I can't even be a member of a fictional, hypothetical, joke-orgy that was invented in the mind of a wasted college student.



LOL ..that was a serious cock-block. Just because someone says they are your friend doesn't mean they are always going to be friendly. I have five brothers who would get really catty when chicks were around. Sometimes the jabs were more overt than others.

Cock blocking is a definate indicator that they feel you are competition. In this case, it came out in the way of a freudian slip.


----------



## escapist

Bearsy said:


> I'm planning and hosting a party for a friend and I keep getting reminded to "invite hot guys that are worth talking to"... I feel kind of offended that I'm never considered worth talking to just cause I'm fat.
> 
> :/





bionic_eggplant said:


> Can I come? I love parties, and I promise to talk to you. ^^
> But well, maybe it's not a fat-ness thing, more of a "you're a friend so I don't even think of you as a guy" thing?



Thats exactly what it sounds like to me. My female friends ask them for the hook up. I can't say I've ever felt offended by it, cause they are just friends. Sounds like you are not wanting to be "just a friend" to this friend. It also sounds like your feeling self conscious about your fat in the first place. Not sure which came first, chicken or the egg.

Something else to wrap your head around is, are they wanting a hot guy just for a booty call? Are you wanting to be "just a booty call"? Not sure what I'm saying? Ask them this, "Well I know some 'hot guys' but they are kind of A-Holes about it, but I also know some great fun guys that are just cool to hang with. Which do you want?" her response might be rather telling of what she is looking for.

Most people who just want a booty call don't really care who or what you are about. They only what you look like. Most people who want more care about deeper things like, can we really connect?


----------



## Joe944

I've been involved with throwing more parties than I can remember, and yes fat guys and girls are usually not the preferred sort to invite at these sort of ocassions. 

It sounds more like your friends just want it to be a good party, which would mean having a lot of hot guys and girls to interact. If you have too many of one or the other the party would be a bust. Usually it's guys making sure there will be enough chicks at a party, since that tends to happen more often than vice versa. Though I have been at some all-chick parties before.

Now if this is an individual girl coming up to you, one that you have interest in of course, and asks you to make sure there are hot guys specifically for them to hook up with then it's a bit different..


----------



## Esther

escapist said:


> Thats exactly what it sounds like to me. My female friends ask them for the hook up. I can't say I've ever felt offended by it, cause they are just friends. Sounds like you are not wanting to be "just a friend" to this friend. It also sounds like your feeling self conscious about your fat in the first place. Not sure which came first, chicken or the egg.
> 
> Something else to wrap your head around is, are they wanting a hot guy just for a booty call? Are you wanting to be "just a booty call"? Not sure what I'm saying? Ask them this, "Well I know some 'hot guys' but they are kind of A-Holes about it, but I also know some great fun guys that are just cool to hang with. Which do you want?" her response might be rather telling of what she is looking for.
> 
> Most people who just want a booty call don't really care who or what you are about. They only what you look like. Most people who want more care about deeper things like, can we really connect?



I don't think being asked to play matchmaker or being considered "just a friend" by this girl is the issue here. Implying that he isn't even "worth talking to" is, as I said earlier, rude as fuck.


----------



## Melian

IC that my 2009/10 students are waaaay stupider than the class from 2008/09!!! And they are supposed to be specialists, too.

I am marking their exams right now and have had to refrain from writing "WTF???" on at least 15 of them


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> IC that my 2009/10 students are waaaay stupider than the class from 2008/09!!! And they are supposed to be specialists, too.
> 
> I am marking their exams right now and have had to refrain from writing "WTF???" on at least 15 of them



Damn! That bad huh? Scary...


----------



## Melian

OneWickedAngel said:


> Damn! That bad huh? Scary...



Two of these students are MDs....they could be YOURS! dun dun dun...

But yeah, it's highly unimpressive.


----------



## stldpn

Melian said:


> IC that my 2009/10 students are waaaay stupider than the class from 2008/09!!! And they are supposed to be specialists, too.
> 
> I am marking their exams right now and have had to refrain from writing "WTF???" on at least 15 of them



The amount of "What happened here???"comments that I get to write on papers and quarterly reviews has increased exponentially over the years. I'm not sure what has happened, but I don't think it's really been positive.


----------



## Paquito

IC that I'm anxious to get back my midterm results. I'm trying to be patient since it is Spring Break, but I'm just nervous.

EDIT: And I hope none of my tests warranted a WTF


----------



## escapist

Melian said:


> IC that my 2009/10 students are waaaay stupider than the class from 2008/09!!! And they are supposed to be specialists, too.
> 
> I am marking their exams right now and have had to refrain from writing "WTF???" on at least 15 of them



ROLF, I had an astronomy course where 75% of the class were failing. They all wanted to blame the teacher for not being interesting to them. They wanted to know how I was still getting a high grade when the class sucked so bad. I said, I don't care if the class sucks. I'm not there to like my teacher. I'm there to learn. I paid for the class with cash out of my own pocket, and its the last class required for my degree so I FORCED every bit of information into my head regardless of how I felt about it.

My point? I met far to many students who are just there to play on mommy and daddy's dime. If they happen to get an education fine, but it seemed like a very low priority to them. They would blow of quizzes and vital lectures for a party or something "more important" to them. Yes it did tend to upset me when they wanted my notes because I was always in class and one of the few who could regularly score an A/B grade...ok I'm ranting now. I just don't understand why people don't take classes that someone pays for as serious.

Of course there is always the chance that you struck statistical gold and got a group that really is as dumb as a box of rocks lol


----------



## ogie

i confess that i stared at a blank screen trying to write something smart of hilarious for this thread and failed miserably.


----------



## NYC_FFA

I confess that the other day, I inadvertently embarrassed a BHM at my workplace. He offered to go grab some lunch with me, and I forgot about the fact that the restaurant is basically a lunch counter with narrow space between the counter and the wall. :doh: He got half-way into the restaurant before saying he wasn't going to eat there because he was "claustrophobic."

I felt really horrible.  I wanted to apologize but didn't know how to go about doing it without embarrassing him further.


----------



## escapist

I Confess I just did 40 minutes of Cardio (mostly kickboxing) and I feel great. I got my heart rate monitor fixed so I can finally track performance. Good news was I was in the 140-150 bpm range almost the entire time. The bad news was it was way too easy to get it that high and not that easy to keep it down.

Oh well its a start....I also confess that I wonder what will happen if I just keep eating like I am but keep training hard.


----------



## Joe944

Look at the fat MMA guy who is on this season of the ultimate fighter, he's in shape and works out a lot. Yet he still has a belly.


----------



## escapist

Joe944 said:


> Look at the fat MMA guy who is on this season of the ultimate fighter, he's in shape and works out a lot. Yet he still has a belly.



Heheh yeah I've been that guy. The only reason I can't do MMA anymore is my right eye. The Retina is hanging on by a thread. I took a really nasty right thrust punch to the temple a few years ago and Doctor said I was done unless I want to go blind. So now I just train and teach. I've been a really bum though. I know Randy Couture is in town and I haven't been down to visit him.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I just made my first multi-quote message....teehee.

and it only took me 3 years to do it..:doh:


----------



## likeitmatters

escapist said:


> Heheh yeah I've been that guy. The only reason I can't do MMA anymore is my right eye. The Retina is hanging on by a thread. I took a really nasty right thrust punch to the temple a few years ago and Doctor said I was done unless I want to go blind. So now I just train and teach. I've been a really bum though. I know Randy Couture is in town and I haven't been down to visit him.




so I guess the term you are a lover and not a fighter fits...

or is it "liver" lol


:bow::bow:


----------



## Bearsy

IC that I cannot traverse the city while wearing work boots again. My feet/ankles are in so much pain today. But it was definitely worth it!


----------



## escapist

likeitmatters said:


> so I guess the term you are a lover and not a fighter fits...
> 
> or is it "liver" lol
> 
> 
> :bow::bow:



Well what I consider a fight and what others consider a fight are probably different anyways. I'd say they are both a big part of me, just ask Chicken how I get when fighting comes up.


----------



## Melian

free2beme04 said:


> IC that I'm anxious to get back my midterm results. I'm trying to be patient since it is Spring Break, but I'm just nervous.
> 
> EDIT: And I hope none of my tests warranted a WTF



Question: Design an ideal anti-Parkinson's drug, describing chemical structure, pharmacokinetic/dynamic properties, advantages over current treatments and other relevant information.

Answer from tard: I would take a substantia nigra biopsy and graft it into the patient.......

WTF?

*this actually happened....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> Question: Design an ideal anti-Parkinson's drug, describing chemical structure, pharmacokinetic/dynamic properties, advantages over current treatments and other relevant information.
> 
> Answer from tard: I would take a substantia nigra biopsy and graft it into the patient.......
> 
> WTF?
> 
> *this actually happened....



Okay, now that really IS effin' scary.


----------



## BigChaz

IC that I just moved to a new town (Pensacola, FL) and I am kinda stressin over the making friends part of moving to a new place. I mean, I know I'll make friends, but it's still something you think about a lot in a new town!


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> Question: Design an ideal anti-Parkinson's drug, describing chemical structure, pharmacokinetic/dynamic properties, advantages over current treatments and other relevant information.
> 
> Answer from tard: I would take a substantia nigra biopsy and graft it into the patient.......
> 
> WTF?
> 
> *this actually happened....



Who knew grafts could act as drugs!?


----------



## escapist

Melian said:


> Question: Design an ideal anti-Parkinson's drug, describing chemical structure, pharmacokinetic/dynamic properties, advantages over current treatments and other relevant information.
> 
> Answer from tard: I would take a substantia nigra biopsy and graft it into the patient.......
> 
> WTF?
> 
> *this actually happened....



Ok, I get that they totally missed the question, but are they suggesting transplanting healthy neurons from a donor brain too one suffering the mtDNA mutations in the substantia nigra neurons usually associated with Parkinson's? It would be cool if it could be done and the host brain could actually make use of the healthy cells. I'm fairly certain that the closest thing to it would be the introduction of stem cells. Perhaps your student used to watch a lot of Star Trek or Frankenstein movies. Points for clever but totally impractical surgery? I'm glad this wasn't my Doctor suggesting it cause I would have to laugh at 'em.


----------



## Zowie

I confess I'm ridiculously happy. My fundrasing is done, my works are in, March break starts NOW, I'm single, and I'm going to NYC next thursday.
Legendary!


----------



## CleverBomb

Melian said:


> Question: Design an ideal anti-Parkinson's drug, describing chemical structure, pharmacokinetic/dynamic properties, advantages over current treatments and other relevant information.
> 
> Answer from tard: I would take a substantia nigra biopsy and graft it into the patient.......
> 
> WTF?
> 
> *this actually happened....


Ah, treating it as a hardware problem.

Remove and replace components to isolate the defective component.

Install serviceable component.

Problem solved. 

-Rusty


----------



## escapist

CleverBomb said:


> Ah, treating it as a hardware problem.
> 
> Remove and replace components to isolate the defective component.
> 
> Install serviceable component.
> 
> Problem solved.
> 
> -Rusty



Yeah now if only the human brain worked that way. Unfortunately that is where the 100% Unique OS for the body is installed. To date, we don't have a way to clone/image the original drive, or do a hot-swap of that device. So I'm not sure if you would really want a fresh install, even if we could do the hot-swap.


----------



## ~da rev~

I'll confess, I'm back from a night of bars and i'm typing rather well! I'm about 7 beers deep, and I'm not a huge drinker, and I'm doing just fine with this typing. Well, time for me to pass out now. Probably.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess that sometimes I just want to bust out my wrap it up box when it comes to the long winded, those who repeat the same story, etc...lol...


----------



## Joe944

I can come home after 30 drinks and I will still manage to type flawlessly.

So the girl who inspired me to find this site hadn't gotten back to me for a couple weeks and out of the blue wants to get together!


----------



## Zowie

Joe944 said:


> I can come home after 30 drinks and I will still manage to type flawlessly.
> 
> So the girl who inspired me to find this site hadn't gotten back to me for a couple weeks and out of the blue wants to get together!



Sweetness. She was probably building up the courage to actually ask, no? 
Anyway, go for it! Is she nice?


----------



## Joe944

I don't think so, she doesn't seem like the shy type at all. After she contacted me randomly on myspace we had only sent a couple messages back and forth and all of a sudden just didn't respond a couple weeks ago. 

As far as nice goes, suppose I'll have to find out.


----------



## Melian

escapist said:


> Ok, I get that they totally missed the question, but are they suggesting transplanting healthy neurons from a donor brain too one suffering the mtDNA mutations in the substantia nigra neurons usually associated with Parkinson's? It would be cool if it could be done and the host brain could actually make use of the healthy cells. I'm fairly certain that the closest thing to it would be the introduction of stem cells. Perhaps your student used to watch a lot of Star Trek or Frankenstein movies. Points for clever but totally impractical surgery? I'm glad this wasn't my Doctor suggesting it cause I would have to laugh at 'em.



Yeah, he wanted to graft live neurons....it has been done in fetal rats, so it is possible, but thats not the point...he was asked for a DRUG. He is taking a course that focuses on drugs and drug design. I mean, read the goddamn question


----------



## likeitmatters

I have a major weakness for very tall big bellied men....there I said it...someone like the late andre the giant drives me wild and I also have a major weakness for men with super huge feet so I can massage them..

:bow:


----------



## deanbpm

At the age of 26 I still feel the need to peek under the wrapping paper of my Christmas presents to see what Santa has given me.


----------



## powderfinger

I confess every 3 or 4 months I remember this website exists, show up post in a couple of threads, look at all the random picture threads people post (both men and women so I don't feel like a total creeper), forget about dimensions for a while then repeat the process.


----------



## escapist

I confess I almost died of laughter




today when Chicken legs told me she heard a great rumor.

...I love Haters.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

I confess that I never did anything crazy on spring break, and now I wish I did.


----------



## Melian

*St Patrick's day related confession*

IC that when my husband drinks a few pitchers of beer and stuffs himself with chicken wings, he is allowed to do ANYTHING to me, afterwards


----------



## escapist

Melian said:


> *St Patrick's day related confession*
> 
> IC that when my husband drinks a few pitchers of beer and stuffs himself with chicken wings, he is allowed to do ANYTHING to me, afterwards



ROFL, I commend him on the fact that he can do anything after that. I'd be surprised if I could walk after a few pitchers of beer.


----------



## Melian

escapist said:


> ROFL, I commend him on the fact that he can do anything after that. I'd be surprised if I could walk after a few pitchers of beer.



He's Polish 

I've seen him go through a few pitchers in <2h, and have his buzz wear off an hour or so later. It's insane.


----------



## escapist

Melian said:


> He's Polish
> 
> I've seen him go through a few pitchers in >2h, and have his buzz wear off an hour or so later. It's insane.



Woah Sooo not me I'd be like this:





...in fact you know that little 103 lb. FFA I talk about dating? She used to drink me under the table. I almost felt good the few times I had to carry her to bed. At least she wasn't invincible.


----------



## stldpn

Melian said:


> He's Polish
> 
> I've seen him go through a few pitchers in <2h, and have his buzz wear off an hour or so later. It's insane.



People always talk about oh he's Russian/Polish/Austrian/whatever he can really drink. But I've never seen more spirits consumed with so little result as the week I spent with a group of Turkish guys. They have this stuff called Raki, it's anise flavored and ridiculous good. Yet I've never seen Turkey portrayed as a liquor loving boozy country.

anyways I confess, I feel jealous not being in NJ this weekend,


----------



## Melian

stldpn said:


> People always talk about oh he's Russian/Polish/Austrian/whatever he can really drink. But I've never seen more spirits consumed with so little result as the week I spent with a group of Turkish guys. They have this stuff called Raki, it's anise flavored and ridiculous good. Yet I've never seen Turkey portrayed as a liquor loving boozy country.
> 
> anyways I confess, I feel jealous not being in NJ this weekend,



Heh...I think most Eastern European (and yeah, Turkey counts as SE, I am aware...) countries fall under that booze-tolerating genetic umbrella, in general. My lab manager is from Serbia, and he loves to brag about how he could probably survive off of fermentation alone


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC that I am probably going to watch to much basketball, and eat way to much during the NCAA tourny


----------



## deanbpm

Melian said:


> Heh...I think most Eastern European (and yeah, Turkey counts as SE, I am aware...) countries fall under that booze-tolerating genetic umbrella, in general. My lab manager is from Serbia, and he loves to brag about how he could probably survive off of fermentation alone



There is a big Polish community where I live and they can drink even the most hardened drinking Brit under the table.


----------



## escapist

deanbpm said:


> There is a big Polish community where I live and they can drink even the most hardened drinking Brit under the table.



Yeah I got a buddy who is a Polish Jew, and OMG can that boy drink!


----------



## CleverBomb

Melian said:


> Heh...I think most Eastern European (and yeah, Turkey counts as SE, I am aware...) countries fall under that booze-tolerating genetic umbrella, in general. My lab manager is from Serbia, and he loves to brag about how he could probably survive off of fermentation alone


In wine there is wisdom.
In beer there is strength.
In water there is bacteria. 
-D. Auerbach

-Rusty


----------



## WillSpark

CleverBomb said:


> In wine there is wisdom.
> In beer there is strength.
> In water there is bacteria.
> -D. Auerbach
> 
> -Rusty



In wine there's shmaltzyness.
In beer there's a false sense of confidence.
In water there's no alcohol.
-Me


----------



## Bearsy

IC that the "Hotter Boy" thread in the Lounge makes me feel a little bleh cause there's no fat guys in it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Bearsy said:


> IC that the "Hotter Boy" thread in the Lounge makes me feel a little bleh cause there's no fat guys in it.



I recently posted Seth Rogen just the other night....

In the original thread I posted Gerard Depardieu and James Belushi. 

I have also seen other big guys in the first thread. Second one just hasn't taken off as much as the original. 

Oh, and some BBW prefer thin men. Just like some BHM prefer petite women.


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I recently posted Seth Rogen just the other night....
> 
> In the original thread I posted Gerard Depardieu and James Belushi.
> 
> I have also seen other big guys in the first thread. Second one just hasn't taken off as much as the original.
> 
> Oh, and some BBW prefer thin men. Just like some BHM prefer petite women.



no offense but IC that seth rogen is now considered a BHM GEF? Don't get me wrong he's super funny, and a little chunky, but not really a BHM. I've yet to see someone diggin out the pics of Robbie Coltrane in a bathtub yet. So I too remain a little discouraged with what the ladies here tend to provide in the way of interpretation of what makes a guy sexy. I mean I'd love to waddle for the pleasure of all.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I feel the same all the time Stdlpn......and I will give you the same advice the ladies get.....feeling good about yourself comes from within. Not from validation of others. 

I see the gorgeous FFAs digging all over you guys.....not sure what it is you have to feel bad about on Dims.....:blink:

Oh and keep in mind, that's exactly how the bigger ladies might feel when we see the guys all over this board wanting uber thin women. 


And yeah....I do consider Seth Rogen on the bigger side. I tend to dig "small BHM" mostly myself. 

We all get to like what we like, eh?


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I feel the same all the time Stdlpn......and I will give you the same advice the ladies get.....feeling good about yourself comes from within. Not from validation of others.
> 
> I see the gorgeous FFAs digging all over you guys.....not sure what it is you have to feel bad about on Dims.....:blink:
> 
> Oh and keep in mind, that's exactly how the bigger ladies might feel when we see the guys all over this board wanting uber thin women.
> 
> 
> And yeah....I do consider Seth Rogen on the bigger side. I tend to dig "small BHM" mostly myself.
> 
> We all get to like what we like, eh?



I do suppose the difference might be that I don't readily open a thread about sexy goils here and fill it with pictures of waifs with the intention of hurting anyone's feelings do I? the fact that we have thin ffas that come in and post pictures is not a slight to the bbw ffas. If we were all drooling over pics of tiny swimsuit models it might be diff.
I love my own big girl and sometimes her assertions that I don't love her fat just as much as I do my own hurt. Unfortunately those assumptions are pretty common, and I don't know how to solve them because the discussion always turns into the battle of ego and who has a right to feel what. I never feel allowed to feel.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stldpn said:


> I do suppose the difference might be that I don't readily open a thread about sexy goils here and fill it with pictures of waifs with the intention of hurting anyone's feelings do I? the fact that we have thin ffas that come in and post pictures is not a slight to the bbw ffas. If we were all drooling over pics of tiny swimsuit models it might be diff.
> I love my own big girl and sometimes her assertions that I don't love her fat just as much as I do my own hurt. Unfortunately those assumptions are pretty common, and I don't know how to solve them because the discussion always turns into the battle of ego and who has a right to feel what. I never feel allowed to feel.



I think it's big reach on your part to say that the intention of that thread was to hurt anyone's feelings. People can post pics of big men in that thread. YOU can post a picture of big men in that thread. It's pretty open to whatever someone finds attractive. 

You're allowed to feel whatever you want, far as I'm concerned. Just because people might not agree with you doesn't mean you're being stifled. 

Everyone here has probably felt as you do at one time or another. This place is a mixed bag. Have to take the bad with the good.


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think it's big reach on your part to say that the intention of that thread was to hurt anyone's feelings. People can post pics of big men in that thread. YOU can post a picture of big men in that thread. It's pretty open to whatever someone finds attractive.
> 
> You're allowed to feel whatever you want, far as I'm concerned. Just because people might not agree with you doesn't mean you're being stifled.
> 
> Everyone here has probably felt as you do at one time or another. This place is a mixed bag. Have to take the bad with the good.



I'm not sure it's a reach when I'm asked to respect the ego of all the bbw here no matter where I am on the boards and yet my ego is always an afterthought in the process. Men be they thin or large rarely receive audience for their body image issues because the issues themselves are considered emasculating.


----------



## escapist

stldpn said:


> I'm not sure it's a reach when I'm asked to respect the ego of all the bbw here no matter where I am on the boards and yet my ego is always an afterthought in the process. Men be they thin or large rarely receive audience for their body image issues because the issues themselves are considered emasculating.



*....Annnnnnnndddd REP*


----------



## Bearsy

stldpn said:


> I'm not sure it's a reach when I'm asked to respect the ego of all the bbw here no matter where I am on the boards and yet my ego is always an afterthought in the process. Men be they thin or large rarely receive audience for their body image issues because the issues themselves are considered emasculating.



This is exactly what I was saying with my post... if I went and made a thread featuring only supermodels all sweaty and oily I'd get torn apart by the ladies of the forum.


----------



## stldpn

Bearsy said:


> This is exactly what I was saying with my post... if I went and made a thread featuring only supermodels all sweaty and oily I'd get torn apart by the ladies of the forum.



Well I think unfortunately due to the context of the forums and the dynamic of the situation irl. We'll always either struggle to gain equality among our peers or settle for being a distant third in the pecking order.


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think it's big reach on your part to say that the intention of that thread was to hurt anyone's feelings. People can post pics of big men in that thread. YOU can post a picture of big men in that thread. It's pretty open to whatever someone finds attractive.
> 
> You're allowed to feel whatever you want, far as I'm concerned.* Just because people might not agree with you doesn't mean you're being stifled. *
> 
> Everyone here has probably felt as you do at one time or another. This place is a mixed bag. Have to take the bad with the good.



It probably wasn't the *intent* of the thread. That said, due to this site's demographics (many more BBWs than FFAs), it's not unexpected that what would be posted could be seen as unfavorable to BHMs -- particularly because it was posted in the Lounge forum. In the BBW forum the same content would be perfectly acceptable. (I.e., "Guys BBWs Think are Hot") 
As a counterexample, how long would a BHM's "Hot Girls Thread" featuring conventionally-attractive women (i.e., not BBWs) last in the Lounge before deletion -- and how much hostility would it provoke before then? The closest thing to that (and not very close, actually) is the FFA picture post thread in the BHM/FFA forum.

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb

Bearsy said:


> This is exactly what I was saying with my post... if I went and made a thread featuring only supermodels all sweaty and oily I'd get torn apart by the ladies of the forum.


It took me many more words to say essentially the same thing.

-Rusty
("Verbose" is that appellation that follows my given name yet preceeds my surname.)


----------



## CleverBomb

CleverBomb said:


> It took me many more words to say essentially the same thing.
> 
> -Rusty
> ("Verbose" is that appellation that follows my given name yet preceeds my surname.)


IC that "Long-winded" is my middle name.

-Rusty


----------



## stldpn

IC that soon someone will want to resume confessing so I confess that when they do come back and ask us to get on topic I might be a touch quietly resentful.

Also, I confess that up until about 30 minutes ago I was walking around in the house, windows wide open in nothing but my boxers and really enjoying life.


----------



## chicken legs

chicken legs said:


> I confess that sometimes I just want to bust out my wrap it up box





CleverBomb said:


> IC that "Long-winded" is my middle name.
> 
> -Rusty



IC it sounds like you need one of these..:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to wanting to sleep...all. the. time.

3 months of insomnia and now I can't stop sleeping.. :happy:


----------



## escapist

Bearsy said:


> This is exactly what I was saying with my post... if I went and made a thread featuring only supermodels all sweaty and oily I'd get torn apart by the ladies of the forum.



Oh trust me the wolves get blood thirsty for so much less. Often you can just say a word, project an opinion, talk to much about yourself like me. I find that brings them out just fine  It usually just doesn't bother me that much. I don't know why, but in my sick world being hatted is almost like being loved. Its kid of like the saying, "you can only hurt the ones you love", type thing. I mean feeling such strong emotions good or bad can be quite a strong connection. Reminds me of the story's where the 'Good Guy' and the 'Bad Guy' become best friends because in the end they are the only ones who truly understand each other.

Soooo yeah, in the end, I am one of those who can take perverse pleasure in others loathing me. It just tells me I'm doing something right hehehe. :happy:


----------



## Bearsy

IC that I've been super bummed lately. I've got multiple friends from my high school class that are married and looking to buy their first homes already and I've never even been on a date before.


----------



## Melian

IC that I was a _little _pissed off yesterday, when no one except my husband and my mother remembered my birthday. A big party, presents and loads of attention weren't necessary, but it would have been nice if 1-2 friends could have bothered to say "happy birthday." Bah.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

happy belated birthday :bow:


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> IC that I was a _little _pissed off yesterday, when no one except my husband and my mother remembered my birthday. A big party, presents and loads of attention weren't necessary, but it would have been nice if 1-2 friends could have bothered to say "happy birthday." Bah.



Happy birthday!


----------



## HDANGEL15

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MELIAN


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I got a package in the mail, video game related, and it reminded me of Melian for a very specific reason.


----------



## Melian

LOL! You guys are making me feel like a guilty attention whore now  But thank you!! 

Also: I drank away the feelings of bitterness towards my friends. So now I'm back to only being bitter about my job


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> IC that I was a _little _pissed off yesterday, when no one except my husband and my mother remembered my birthday. A big party, presents and loads of attention weren't necessary, but it would have been nice if 1-2 friends could have bothered to say "happy birthday." Bah.



.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:
(hangs head in shame for being so busy partying in Jersey I missed the birthday - I sorry)
*BELATED LOVE IS BETTER THAN NO LOVE RIGHT???*​


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> IC that I was a _little _pissed off yesterday, when no one except my husband and my mother remembered my birthday. A big party, presents and loads of attention weren't necessary, but it would have been nice if 1-2 friends could have bothered to say "happy birthday." Bah.



I know how that feels! 
Happy belated!


----------



## Melian

OneWickedAngel said:


> .
> BELATED LOVE IS BETTER THAN NO LOVE RIGHT



Awwwww...you know I wasn't upset with anyone here. Just kind of miffed that the people I see every damn day of my life didn't say anything. I'll take whatever kind of love you want to give :kiss2:



Esther said:


> I know how that feels!
> Happy belated!



:kiss2: to you, too. I bet you're playing that new Pokemon.


----------



## ~da rev~

I think the fact that my clothes are taking forever to dry is the thing that is driving me mad right now. I'm about to explode.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

IC that I won't be posting pics of anyone but supermodels in my favorite hot boy thread now


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverBomb said:


> It probably wasn't the *intent* of the thread. That said, due to this site's demographics (many more BBWs than FFAs), it's not unexpected that what would be posted could be seen as unfavorable to BHMs -- particularly because it was posted in the Lounge forum. In the BBW forum the same content would be perfectly acceptable. (I.e., "Guys BBWs Think are Hot")
> As a counterexample, how long would a BHM's "Hot Girls Thread" featuring conventionally-attractive women (i.e., not BBWs) last in the Lounge before deletion -- and how much hostility would it provoke before then? The closest thing to that (and not very close, actually) is the FFA picture post thread in the BHM/FFA forum.
> 
> -Rusty



We've rehashed this argument over and over. What pisses me off about it is that guys on the BHM board get to say what they like over and over....as they should. Seems like it's only wrong when a BBW likes a thin person.

Get over it.

No one is a victim because some women like to look at pics of celebrities. No one here can bullshit me and say they haven't looked at pics of women in magazines and found them attractive. 

It's a harmless thread, IMO.

P.S. THERE IS A HOT GIRLS THREAD IN THE LOUNGE. Has been there a longggggggggg time now (since May 2008).
Oh and most of the pics in it were posted by BBW. No pissiness, no pettiness, no jealousy....not from the women anyway 

Wow, you really thought that such a thread would have been deleted because some BBW didn't like it?


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40953


Oh and I fuck thin men, too. Should I turn in my fat girl card?


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We've rehashed this argument over and over. What pisses me off about it is that guys on the BHM board get to say what they like over and over....as they should. Seems like it's only wrong when a BBW likes a thin person.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> No one is a victim because some women like to look at pics of celebrities. No one here can bullshit me and say they haven't looked at pics of women in magazines and found them attractive.
> 
> It's a harmless thread, IMO.
> 
> P.S. THERE IS A HOT GIRLS THREAD IN THE LOUNGE. Has been there a longggggggggg time now (since May 2008).
> Oh and most of the pics in it were posted by BBW. No pissiness, no pettiness, no jealousy....not from the women anyway
> 
> Wow, you really thought that such a thread would have been deleted because some BBW didn't like it?
> 
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40953
> 
> 
> Oh and I fuck thin men, too. Should I turn in my fat girl card?



Look, lets be honest, that thread is not a supermodel thread. It's had generous contribution by the male FAs here and from the rest of the board.

We're allowed to say what we want *here* cuz this is the BHM board. We get a tiny little corner, and we share it. We don't have paysite models. We are a minority. There are a lot of big guys here who are willing to say they're an FA first and a big guy second. I mean really, seriously. What are you saying to the men here who are super sized when you talk about only thinking guys the size of seth rogen and smaller are sexy? You're doing the same damn thing society does. You're marginalizing and castrating a fat man based on size. And the fact that I, and others, are sitting here asking you to put your hurt feelings aside for a moment and think about how you might be making someone else feel when you've come into their area and made comments about them as a group that are insensitive offends you? I've been told repeatedly that there are bbw ffas that don't like this thing or don't like that thing. And I'm asked to be respectful, and for the most part I am. 

But, now that I raise an issue with something you're doing in a common area, you can't even begin to humble yourself enough to say something along the lines of. "Well shit, maybe I really am doing something that has the potential to make someone else feel bad. Maybe I should take this stuff to my own bbw board, where it's not mixed company and I can still enjoy it just as much as I ever did." Cause when it's posted to the common boards, we look, and more so than your lovely little skinny guys (that everyone seems to stick up for but that's another rant) we get bummed because we all get to see that the majority of you are only looking at guys that are nothing like us. 

Think of it this way, if you were living with somebody who filled a coffee table full of playboy bunnies would it make you a tad uncomfortable? Would you feel uncomfortable having to ask them to put it away? That's why anyone who's making an honest effort not to be rude puts that crap away in a more private setting without even being asked. Now you've been officially explicitly told what my personal issue is with the current threads in the common areas. Please feel free to continue to make me uncomfortable by telling me that I'm a jerk for asking.

Everyone here is welcome to think whatever they like about me. I've said that from post one. But I have no apology to offer for pointing out that you have been rude. If you take that personally, well, you're less than what I thought you were. I'm not asking you to be a different person, only to think about your audience.


----------



## Paquito

I'd rather a girl be honest about liking skinny guys than post pictures of bigger guys so not to rub anyone the wrong way. It's their preference. Not all women on this site like bigger partners, just like we have males that don't like larger people either. I understand that with the severe ratio of BBWs/FAs to BHMs/FFAs it seems like large men aren't accounted for outside of the BHM board, but the women who post in the Hot Boys thread are just complying with the rules of the thread: if they think a skinny man is hot, then they'll post a skinny guy. If they think a fat man is hot, then they'll post him too.

Besides, if memory serves me correctly, there are large men in the thread.


----------



## stldpn

free2beme04 said:


> Besides, if memory serves me correctly, there are large men in the thread.



Posted after someone asked "where are the real men?" somewhere around post 30. So I obliged by posting some pics of MY friends.

My point remains though, if the post wasn't in an area marked "fat sexuality" I wouldn't take issue with the teenage girl drooling. I wouldn't even give a crap because I prolly wouldn't be looking at it. Posting a thread called "sexy men" in a board called "fat sexuality" sort of implies you might see some fat blokes doesn't it though? 

But please feel free to capitulate to the reasoning that it's all ok cause it's "just" preference. I'm ok with them not liking me, I guarantee you they don't like me now. I simply don't like them coming in here acting like pointing out that it's insensitive makes me or anyone else a dullard or a wimp.


----------



## Paquito

stldpn said:


> Posted after someone asked "where are the real men?" somewhere around post 30. So I obliged by posting some pics of MY friends.
> 
> My point remains though, if the post wasn't in an area marked "fat sexuality" I wouldn't take issue with the teenage girl drooling. I wouldn't even give a crap because I prolly wouldn't be looking at it. Posting a thread called "sexy men" in a board called "fat sexuality" sort of implies you might see some fat blokes doesn't it though?
> 
> But please feel free to capitulate to the reasoning that it's all ok cause it's "just" preference. I'm ok with them not liking me, I guarantee you they don't like me now. I simply don't like them coming in here acting like pointing out that it's insensitive makes me or anyone else a dullard or a wimp.



Isn't the Hotter Boy Thread in the Lounge?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stldpn said:


> Look, lets be honest, that thread is not a supermodel thread. It's had generous contribution by the male FAs here and from the rest of the board.



What thread are you referring to? The hot girl thread? Most of the posts in it were made by BBW...pay attention. And....it's full of celebrities....thin celebrities just like the hot boy thread. And...it's in the lounge....too. 

So if you feel threatened by the way another man looks, it shouldn't be allowed anywhere on the boards? It's in the lounge. It's there for entertainment. Make it sinister if you must....but that's really in your own head 




stldpn said:


> We're allowed to say what we want *here* cuz this is the BHM board. We get a tiny little corner, and we share it. We don't have paysite models. We are a minority. There are a lot of big guys here who are willing to say they're an FA first and a big guy second.



I said that part myself in my previous post, did I not? What does that have to do with a thread IN THE LOUNGE???? 
Errrmmmm...where do I "have a paysite model" or do paysite modeling? I used to post pics on the weight board from time to time for free. Just like guys get to post pics on the boards for free. Don't quite get what the paysite board has to do with the discussion at hand......

You're an FA? Jolly ho....then you of all people should be appreciative of each and every person getting to choose their own preferences. 



stldpn said:


> I mean really, seriously. What are you saying to the men here who are super sized when you talk about only thinking guys the size of seth rogen and smaller are sexy?



Please quote me where I said that? I said I have a preference. What does that say to SS men? How is that any different than the message being sent to the SSBBW FFAs on this board? I said something against someone? Where? 
Oh, and I do find some of the bigger guys attractive....._never_ said I didn't.....but that's not what the argument is about, is it?

You're reaching again.....



stldpn said:


> You're doing the same damn thing society does. You're marginalizing and castrating a fat man based on size. And the fact that I, and others, are sitting here asking you to put your hurt feelings aside for a moment and think about how you might be making someone else feel when you've come into their area and made comments about them as a group that are insensitive offends you? I've been told repeatedly that there are bbw ffas that don't like this thing or don't like that thing. And I'm asked to be respectful, and for the most part I am.




Stop pretending to be a martyr. We all get to like what we like. Make this argument to the next guy that says he prefers thin women and maybe I could take you seriously. You "and others" are asking me to not post in the hot boy thread in the lounge? Wow....that's a little assuming and arrogant, isn't it? 
Put your own hurt feelings aside and let everyone have fun and be able to like what they prefer. 

What kind of message are you sending to the smaller BHM here by saying that I am wrong to like them? I have seen them express hurt feelings on this board over not being big enough for some. Don't the people that prefer them get to like what they like and express what they like? I'm wrong to say I like small BHMs????? When they are part of this board??? I should follow them around and tell them to fatten up? :blink:



stldpn said:


> But, now that I raise an issue with something you're doing in a common area, you can't even begin to humble yourself enough to say something along the lines of. "Well shit, maybe I really am doing something that has the potential to make someone else feel bad. Maybe I should take this stuff to my own bbw board, where it's not mixed company and I can still enjoy it just as much as I ever did." Cause when it's posted to the common boards, we look, and more so than your lovely little skinny guys (that everyone seems to stick up for but that's another rant) we get bummed because we all get to see that the majority of you are only looking at guys that are nothing like us.



If you think I have done something wrong, then report me. I'm sick of your histrionics that I have seen on other boards. You have admitted you love to start shit with people. 
It's not cute or amusing. 

I'm allowed to come here and look at men of whatever size is here and like what I naturally like. It's not an insult to anyone for me to defend the rights of BBW and you have no right to be angry because I dare to like men of varying sizes. 

There are bi-sizuals all over these boards....accept it. 



stldpn said:


> Think of it this way, if you were living with somebody who filled a coffee table full of playboy bunnies would it make you a tad uncomfortable? Would you feel uncomfortable having to ask them to put it away? That's why anyone who's making an honest effort not to be rude puts that crap away in a more private setting without even being asked. Now you've been officially explicitly told what my personal issue is with the current threads in the common areas. Please feel free to continue to make me uncomfortable by telling me that I'm a jerk for asking.



A thread in the lounge isn't mine or anyone else's coffee table in a private home, now is it? 

Victims aren't attractive...no matter what their size. Just saying that in an off-handed way 



stldpn said:


> Everyone here is welcome to think whatever they like about me. I've said that from post one. But I have no apology to offer for pointing out that you have been rude. If you take that personally, well, you're less than what I thought you were. I'm not asking you to be a different person, only to think about your audience.



Lol, you're not the type to apologize, admit when you're wrong .... I have seen that about you already in the other parts of the forum. 
No worries....I won't lose any sleep :happy:


----------



## stldpn

free2beme04 said:


> Isn't the Hotter Boy Thread in the Lounge?



could be... there's two threads in common areas... both of which I find ridiculous. But I think the original thread that sparked my issue was in fat sexuality.


----------



## Paquito

stldpn said:


> could be... there's two threads in common areas... both of which I find ridiculous. But I think the original thread that sparked my issue was in fat sexuality.



The Post Pictures of Nude Men one?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stldpn said:


> could be... there's two threads in common areas... both of which I find ridiculous. But I think the original thread that sparked my issue was in fat sexuality.



HOT BOY THREAD is the thread first mentioned (or at least THAT is what *I* have been discussing all along :blink...parts 1 and 2 ARE IN THE _LOUNGE_

as is the hot girl thread.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> The Post Pictures of Nude Men one?



If I have my best guess on that one, it was meant as a broad message about objectification. But I can't really tell you what was in the mind of the OP...perhaps she wants to see nekkid people? Women have been begging guys to post pics of themselves on the weight board since I first hit this place.....if they don't oblige, I guess resorting to magazine images is the only option left? *shrugs*


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If I have my best guess on that one, it was meant as a broad message about objectification. But I can't really tell you what was in the mind of the OP...perhaps she wants to see nekkid people? *shrugs*



I'd probably say that I'd move it to the Lounge, since it's not exactly fat-specific. Nakedness for all!
Revolution!
Naked Revolution!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> I'd probably say that I'd move it to the Lounge, since it's not exactly fat-specific. Nakedness for all!
> Revolution!
> Naked Revolution!



Lol, I like how you think


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What thread are you referring to? The hot girl thread? Most of the posts in it were made by BBW...pay attention. And....it's full of celebrities....thin celebrities just like the hot boy thread. And...it's in the lounge....too.
> 
> So if you feel threatened by the way another man looks, it shouldn't be allowed anywhere on the boards? It's in the lounge. It's there for entertainment. Make it sinister if you must....but that's really in your own head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that part myself in my previous post, did I not? What does that have to do with a thread IN THE LOUNGE????
> Errrmmmm...where do I "have a paysite model" or do paysite modeling? I used to post pics on the weight board from time to time for free. Just like guys get to post pics on the boards for free. Don't quite get what the paysite board has to do with the discussion at hand......
> 
> You're an FA? Jolly ho....then you of all people should be appreciative of each and every person getting to choose their own preferences.
> 
> 
> 
> Please quote me where I said that? I said I have a preference. What does that say to SS men? How is that any different than the message being sent to the SSBBW FFAs on this board? I said something against someone? Where?
> Oh, and I do find some of the bigger guys attractive....._never_ said I didn't.....but that's not what the argument is about, is it?
> 
> You're reaching again.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop pretending to be a martyr. We all get to like what we like. Make this argument to the next guy that says he prefers thin women and maybe I could take you seriously. You "and others" are asking me to not post in the hot boy thread in the lounge? Wow....that's a little assuming and arrogant, isn't it?
> Put your own hurt feelings aside and let everyone have fun and be able to like what they prefer.
> 
> What kind of message are you sending to the smaller BHM here by saying that I am wrong to like them? I have seen them express hurt feelings on this board over not being big enough for some. Don't the people that prefer them get to like what they like and express what they like? I'm wrong to say I like small BHMs????? When they are part of this board??? I should follow them around and tell them to fatten up? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think I have done something wrong, then report me. I'm sick of your histrionics that I have seen on other boards. You have admitted you love to start shit with people.
> It's not cute or amusing.
> 
> I'm allowed to come here and look at men of whatever size is here and like what I naturally like. It's not an insult to anyone for me to defend the rights of BBW and you have no right to be angry because I dare to like men of varying sizes.
> 
> There are bi-sizuals all over these boards....accept it.
> 
> 
> 
> A thread in the lounge isn't mine or anyone else's coffee table in a private home, now is it?
> 
> Victims aren't attractive...no matter what their size. Just saying that in an off-handed way
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, you're not the type to apologize, admit when you're wrong .... I have seen that about you already in the other parts of the forum.
> No worries....I won't lose any sleep :happy:



Are you done? Cause I'm still only profoundly disgusted by the fact that all you ladies are standing up for this crap. I confess I see now that no matter how many times I try to point out that the behavior is hurtful you ladies will continue to add insult to discomfort by telling us that we're whining.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stldpn said:


> Are you done? Cause I'm still only profoundly disgusted by the fact that all you ladies are standing up for this crap. I confess I see now that no matter how many times I try to point out that the behavior is hurtful you ladies will continue to add insult to discomfort by telling us that we're whining.



Who is this "we" you keep referring to? 

And yeah....I'm quite done with you.


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I recently posted Seth Rogen just the other night....
> 
> In the original thread I posted Gerard Depardieu and James Belushi.
> 
> I have also seen other big guys in the first thread. Second one just hasn't taken off as much as the original.
> 
> Oh, and some BBW prefer thin men. Just like some BHM prefer petite women.



Just for the record... Your "fat" hot men. All under 250lbs. And given what I've seen here not exactly typical of the bhm you find here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stldpn said:


> Just for the record... Your "fat" hot men. All under 250lbs. And given what I've seen here not exactly typical of the bhm you find here.



I will be sure to check with you first before I post any more pictures of what I find attractive. 

As a 269 lb "small end BBW" thanks for letting me know that the "smaller" people don't really count. 

How's that for some victimhood? 


P.S. If you hadn't pissed me off, I was going to tell you how much I liked your pics with the new haircut in the other thread.


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who is this "we" you keep referring to?
> 
> And yeah....I'm quite done with you.



I speak for me. But when I say us, I mean any man who bothers to bring up this issue that as you say has been brought up over and over. I think this posturing is disgusting! I still believe in declarative sentences! That's why I added the link.


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> P.S. If you hadn't pissed me off, I was going to tell you how much I liked your pics with the new haircut in the other thread.



It's ok I still know I'm cute


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stldpn said:


> I speak for me. But when I say us, I mean any man who bothers to bring up this issue that as you say has been brought up over and over. I think this posturing is disgusting. I still believe in declarative sentences. That's why I added the link.




Blah blah blah


----------



## BigChaz

I confess that lately I have been going overboard on the food, big time. And I couldn't be happier! Not pictured is the loaf of garlicky buttered bread and the last slice of a german chocolate cake. I am stuffed!


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Blah blah blah



Its ok I now realize that secretly you're probably experiencing some self loathing cause you thought for a split second that I was some sort of cute and cuddly guy that would put up with your insensitivity just because I thought you were hot.. which I do think you're hot don't get me wrong. But, I already have someone that gives me indigestion when she's angry.


----------



## stldpn

BigChaz said:


> I confess that lately I have been going overboard on the food, big time. And I couldn't be happier! Not pictured is the loaf of garlicky buttered bread and the last slice of a german chocolate cake. I am stuffed!



when you say garlicky buttered bread did it by any chance actually have big chunks of garlic? cause that's my favorite.


----------



## BigChaz

stldpn said:


> when you say garlicky buttered bread did it by any chance actually have big chunks of garlic? cause that's my favorite.



I take a bulb of garlic and roast it in the oven with salt and olive oil so it gets that nice mellow garlicky flavor and then whisk it with some melted butter so that I have a delicious garlic spread


----------



## stldpn

BigChaz said:


> I take a bulb of garlic and roast it in the oven with salt and olive oil so it gets that nice mellow garlicky flavor and then whisk it with some melted butter so that I have a delicious garlic spread



Years ago I was taught to husk it and score then drop it in the pan and sear it lightly so it actually comes out looking like a big garlic flower. I'll take a pic next time I do it. I also like making the knots for myself that way no one can complain about getting half a clove in every knot.


----------



## chicken legs

IC men who can cook are H-O-T.


----------



## Venom

chicken legs said:


> IC men who can cook are H-O-T.



I agree, especially when they can clean up afterwards too


----------



## Esther

Venom said:


> I agree, especially when they can clean up afterwards too



I have yet to date a man who would do the cleaning up part! I know neat boys are out there, but whereeee


----------



## BigChaz

At the risk of sounding like I am trying to pander to the ladies here, I can't stand a dirty house. Hell, look at the stovetop in my pics. Pretty clean!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigChaz said:


> I confess that lately I have been going overboard on the food, big time. And I couldn't be happier! Not pictured is the loaf of garlicky buttered bread and the last slice of a german chocolate cake. I am stuffed!





BigChaz said:


> I take a bulb of garlic and roast it in the oven with salt and olive oil so it gets that nice mellow garlicky flavor and then whisk it with some melted butter so that I have a delicious garlic spread





BigChaz said:


> At the risk of sounding like I am trying to pander to the ladies here, I can't stand a dirty house. Hell, look at the stovetop in my pics. Pretty clean!



Marry me already, will ya? I've got the rings!


----------



## WillSpark

OWA, I thought what we had was special!!! 


I also have to confess I've been on a streak of dumb knowitall debates that only end in badness, yet I keep getting a thrill out of them along with the knowledge that I am correct and confident about it and therefore end up the winner, but still, at what cost. Damn me and my debate-aholism.


----------



## Paquito

I confess that I was testing how high I can kick with my roommate in the kitchen, (incidentally, I can go over his head, so points for me) and i slipped on the floor. Landed on my side, spent a few minutes writhing in pain and laughing uncontrollably.

One of those nights.


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> I confess that lately I have been going overboard on the food, big time. And I couldn't be happier! Not pictured is the loaf of garlicky buttered bread and the last slice of a german chocolate cake. I am stuffed!



OMG....I would do terrible things to you to get at that. :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stldpn said:


> Its ok I now realize that secretly you're probably experiencing some self loathing cause you thought for a split second that I was some sort of cute and cuddly guy that would put up with your insensitivity just because I thought you were hot.. which I do think you're hot don't get me wrong. But, I already have someone that gives me indigestion when she's angry.



I'm crushed now.....but I have my boyfriend in reality to console me. 



BigChaz said:


> I confess that lately I have been going overboard on the food, big time. And I couldn't be happier! Not pictured is the loaf of garlicky buttered bread and the last slice of a german chocolate cake. I am stuffed!



What is it exactly? It looks wonderful :smitten:



chicken legs said:


> IC men who can cook are H-O-T.





Venom said:


> I agree, especially when they can clean up afterwards too



I definitely concur. :bow:


----------



## Bearsy

chicken legs said:


> IC men who can cook are H-O-T.



Big men who can't cook are oxymorons, no?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> Big men who can't cook are oxymorons, no?



Bearsy sweetie, as I'm sure several women here can tell you, you'd be surprised by how many BHMs (and SBHMs) can eat a gazillion omelettes, but couldn't heat water for a hard-boiled egg if their life depended on it. Go figure.


----------



## stldpn

OneWickedAngel said:


> Bearsy sweetie, as I'm sure several women here can tell you, you'd be surprised by how many BHMs (and SBHMs) can eat a gazillion omelettes, but couldn't heat water for a hard-boiled egg if their life depended on it. Go figure.



Yet another example of how Chinese all you can eat buffet's have ruined civilization.


----------



## chicken legs

OneWickedAngel said:


> Bearsy sweetie, as I'm sure several women here can tell you, you'd be surprised by how many BHMs (and SBHMs) can eat a gazillion omelettes, but couldn't heat water for a hard-boiled egg if their life depended on it. Go figure.



LOL, I've only dated 3 guys who could whip it up in a kitchen and two out of those 3...were cooks in gourmet rooms. Sooooo, Bearsy....you can cook? yes?no?

On a side note....I can follow a recipe but to whip something up off the top of my head...nope.


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> LOL, I've only dated 3 guys who could whip it up in a kitchen and two out of those 3...were cooks in gourmet rooms. Sooooo, Bearsy....you can cook? yes?no?
> 
> On a side note....I can follow a recipe but to whip something up off the top of my head...nope.



Wow did this start something @ our place! She just complained she doesn't really eat my food because I devourer it with my ravenous appetite before she can get to it....Bah! Whatever! I saved some Stir Fry from last night. 


...Ok, maybe there is some truth to it. :blush:


I love my own food Muahahah!


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> Wow did this start something @ our place! She just complained she doesn't really eat my food because I devourer it with my ravenous appetite before she can get to it....Bah! Whatever! I saved some Stir Fry from last night.
> 
> 
> ...Ok, maybe there is some truth to it. :blush:
> 
> 
> I love my own food Muahahah!



heheheheh...IC the fire in his eyes as he angrily devoured the cinnamon roll caught me off guard and turned me on....:eat2:


----------



## BigChaz

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What is it exactly? It looks wonderful :smitten:



It's an incredibly simple dish, actually. I doubled the following recipe:



> Ingredients
> 1 yellow and 1 orange bell pepper, cored and cut into 1-inch wide strips
> 1 zucchini, quartered lengthwise and cut into 1-inch cubes
> 1 yellow onion, peeled and sliced into 1-inch strips
> 5 garlic cloves, lightly smashed
> 3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
> salt and pepper
> 1/2 tablespoon dried Italian herb mix
> 1/2 pound penne pasta
> 2 cups marinara sauce
> 3/4 cup frozen peas, thawed
> 1/2 cup grated fontina cheese
> 1/4 cup grated mozzarella cheese
> 2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese, plus more for topping
> 1 tablespoon butter, cut into small pieces
> 2 tablespoons chopped parsley
> 
> 
> Method
> 
> 1. Preheat the oven to 450 degrees.
> 
> 2. On a baking sheet, toss the peppers, zucchini, garlic, and onions with olive oil, 1/2 teaspoon salt, 1/4 teaspoon pepper, and dried herbs.
> 
> 3. Roast until tender, about 15 to 20 minutes. When they’re done, lower oven temperature to 400 degrees.
> 
> 4. Meanwhile, bring a large pot of salted water to a boil over high heat. Add the pasta and cook for about 5 to 6 minutes, until al dente. Drain, reserving 1/2 cup of the pasta water.
> 
> 5. In a large bowl, toss the drained pasta with the roasted vegetables, marinara sauce, cheeses, peas, 1/2 teaspoon salt, and 1/4 teaspoon pepper.
> 
> 6. Gently mix until all the pasta is coated with the sauce and the ingredients are combined. If your mixture seems a bit too thick, add some of the reserved pasta water until you reach the desired consistency. Remember that the pasta will continue to cook in the oven and absorb some of the sauce/liquid.
> 
> 7. Pour the pasta into a greased baking dish. Top with extra Parmesan cheese and butter pieces. Bake until top is golden and cheese melts, about 20 minutes. Top with parsley.



I cook several times a week (Try to make two days of food at a time), maybe we should start a "what did you eat and recipe" thread here in the bhm/ffa forum. It would be fun to compare meals / share recipes! I bet lot's of people on here are great cooks, no reason not to share the wealth!


----------



## Bearsy

chicken legs said:


> LOL, I've only dated 3 guys who could whip it up in a kitchen and two out of those 3...were cooks in gourmet rooms. Sooooo, Bearsy....you can cook? yes?no?



I can't even comprehend not being able to cook. At least something small?

And oh yes, I can COOOOK! I love to do it, as well. Not just out of necessity.


----------



## Zowie

Yay, cooking. I have a huge respect for anyone who understands the beauty of food. It's so.... WOAH. Best thing ever.
I wish I had more time to cook. -.-


----------



## luv_it_here

My random confession is that I'm listening to this

http://www.box.net/shared/static/4cqliyfxp5.mp3

and it's a heaping plate of awesome.


----------



## stldpn

BigChaz said:


> It's an incredibly simple dish, actually. I doubled the following recipe:
> 
> 
> 
> I cook several times a week (Try to make two days of food at a time), maybe we should start a "what did you eat and recipe" thread here in the bhm/ffa forum. It would be fun to compare meals / share recipes! I bet lot's of people on here are great cooks, no reason not to share the wealth!



I confess that I love ham. I further confess that as I was meandering through sam's club this afternoon a full size ham practically jumped into my cart at 89 cents/lb.And now is where I confess that I have no idea how I'm going to manage to consume the leftovers for at least two days without becoming bored. Any ideas that don't involve a ton of starch?


----------



## Surlysomething

stldpn said:


> I confess that I love ham. I further confess that as I was meandering through sam's club this afternoon a full size ham practically jumped into my cart at 89 cents/lb.And now is where I confess that I have no idea how I'm going to manage to consume the leftovers for at least two days without becoming bored. Any ideas that don't involve a ton of starch?




Ham and cheese omlettes!


----------



## WillSpark

Soup. You can dice up ham into almost any soup you desire.

Ham is to soups what bacon is to salads.

Also, speaking of bacon, choping it and quick-frying it in a bit of aolive oil gives it a great bacony flavor that works for lots of things.


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> Ham and cheese omlettes!



To be honest, I already sort of have the egg angle covered. My home made ham, egg and cheese on half a bagel is quite good. Cold ham and mustard on a toasted onion bagel is my favorite.:eat2: But between the butter, the pork and the carbs it has a tendency to make my stomach misbehave a bit, soup sounds good too though. My sister used to make a ham and cream of potato thing that was pretty good.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IC I love finding rep from FFA's in the morning when I wake up. It's the first thing I go when I wake up, stumble over to the computer and check dims.:blush:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC i just watched a turtle hump a shoe on youtube.

i feel a bit weird now:doh:


----------



## Esther

I confess, poptarts are ruining my life.


----------



## Zowie

Esther said:


> I confess, poptarts are ruining my life.



...How?

I confess the same as Hozay. Wake up, check Dims, then move to email, and finally do the whole food-shower-clothes thing.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...How?
> 
> I confess the same as Hozay. Wake up, check Dims, then move to email, and finally do the whole food-shower-clothes thing.


I would do the same if I got out of bed early enough. I tend to stay in bed until I am about late for work.


----------



## chicken legs

Bearsy said:


> I can't even comprehend not being able to cook. At least something small?
> 
> And oh yes, I can COOOOK! I love to do it, as well. Not just out of necessity.




IC your hottness factor has gone up even more...


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...How?
> 
> I confess the same as Hozay. Wake up, check Dims, then move to email, and finally do the whole food-shower-clothes thing.



I'm not gonna lie, I was high when I wrote that.
But seriously... I can't stop with the poptarts. A large percentage of my diet has been nutritionally void for the past couple of weeks. Damn you frosted cherry!


----------



## Paquito

IC that I have to take stupid pictures of the stupid moon in all of its stupid phases. And I got to experience the pleasure of standing in the rain, cold, looking up at the cloudy sky for a tiny glimpse of that damned satellite. 

Balls.


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I was high when I wrote that.
> But seriously... I can't stop with the poptarts. A large percentage of my diet has been nutritionally void for the past couple of weeks. Damn you frosted cherry!



Hahahahaha! I love you.


----------



## CherryRVA

I confess that I am starting to enjoy cooking for my BHM, even though I HATE cooking. I was never taught how to cook when I was growing up, endured jokes like "Oh, SHE's cooking!! call Poison Control!!" (even though my cooking never made anybody sick). So the thought of me having to cook generally sends me into a panic attack. He's on a new night shift, which sucks, but I get up early in the mornings to cook us breakfast when he comes home, before I have to leave for work. 

Stupid as it sounds over things as simple as pancakes, bacon, french toast, and breakfast burritos, I'm am starting to feel tons more confident. He's actually thanked me/complimented me every time, so I guess I must be doing something right. He's still in charge of dinners, but apparently the breakfast thing is mine now. And it isn't so bad....it's awesome to actually be with somebody who enjoys my cooking.:eat1:


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> Stupid as it sounds over things as simple as pancakes, bacon, french toast, and breakfast burritos, I'm am starting to feel tons more confident. He's actually thanked me/complimented me every time, so I guess I must be doing something right. He's still in charge of dinners, but apparently the breakfast thing is mine now. And it isn't so bad....it's awesome to actually be with somebody who enjoys my cooking.:eat1:



*
(((CHERRY))) good to see you here..and nothing like breakfast...the most enjoyed meal of the day 24 hours a DAY...always a JOY...

we gotta git together ...spring is here, summer is coming...let me know a fun show...to ride down for??*


----------



## chicken legs

IC its only fitting that the first pic I posted is of hottie bhms..


----------



## BigChaz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> (((CHERRY))) good to see you here..and nothing like breakfast...the most enjoyed meal of the day 24 hours a DAY...always a JOY...
> 
> we gotta git together ...spring is here, summer is coming...let me know a fun show...to ride down for??*



I don't trust people who don't enjoy a good breakfast.


----------



## WillSpark

I don't think I did too well in this Music Theatre major audition and it's really stressing me out.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

WillSpark said:


> I don't think I did too well in this Music Theatre major audition and it's really stressing me out.



Sorry to hear that bro, I know how much a pain auditions can be.


----------



## WillSpark

Thanks, Hozay. I don't think it went BAD. But for some reason I walked out of there with this vague sense that I didn't do too well. Concidering the limited number of spots (16-36 out of 400-500), that's the part that's getting me. So finger-crossed, hoping but not in a good place. Considering this decision has a bearing on the next 3-4 years of my life it's pretty intense.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> Thanks, Hozay. I don't think it went BAD. But for some reason I walked out of there with this vague sense that I didn't do too well. Concidering the limited number of spots (16-36 out of 400-500), that's the part that's getting me. So finger-crossed, hoping but not in a good place. Considering this decision has a bearing on the next 3-4 years of my life it's pretty intense.



NO PRESSURE


----------



## WillSpark

free2beme04 said:


> NO PRESSURE



Yeah. no big deal. 

At least I still have the Glee Audition.


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> P.S. THERE IS A HOT GIRLS THREAD IN THE LOUNGE. Has been there a longggggggggg time now (since May 2008).
> Oh and most of the pics in it were posted by BBW. No pissiness, no pettiness, no jealousy....not from the women anyway
> 
> Wow, you really thought that such a thread would have been deleted because some BBW didn't like it?
> 
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40953
> 
> 
> Oh and I fuck thin men, too. Should I turn in my fat girl card?


First off, I'm replying about a week late, and you thrashed most of this out with other posters.

The linked thread isn't at all objectionable -- the fact that it was almost entirely posted to by women shaped its tone and how it was perceived. Because of that, it is *not *the same as the hypothetical thread that I suggested might be inappropriate in The Lounge. 

It was dormant for four months before you bumped it just then. In fact, I had forgotten that I had actually chatted with you on it back in May of '08 

And to at least pretend to be on topic, IC that I wonder what one can redeem a fat girl card for.... 

-Rusty
(Thin man who has yet to have anyone turn in their fat girl card to him. Present it for special consideration, yes, but not actually hand it over.)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CleverBomb said:


> *First off, I'm replying about a week late, and you thrashed most of this out with other posters.*
> 
> ..snip..



As you state, it was thrashed out and the thread returned to its normal posting, why would you even WANT to come back and rehash? 

IC I hope no one else responds and starts off yet another three plus pages of this crap up again. It's an argument where everyone loses. Especially in a thread that doesn't have ish to do with the subject being argued about. 

*PLEASE DO NOT RESPOND TO THIS!*​


----------



## escapist

I confess I got a bit upset today and went for a walk to work it out of my system then got upset that my walk which used to take me 20 minutes took me about 40 minutes . It was nice that the fire of my frustration is now feeding into my desire to be Fit & Fat again. I think I just had more fun in the 320-400 range rather than the 420-500 range.

I know I can't make it happen overnight, but I know I can do it day by day one walk at a time. I've done it before, I'm doing it again. A few weeks ago I could hardly walk 10 minutes. Now I'm up to 30-40 minutes. :happy:

Any other SSBHM/SSBBW's trying to do this I just have one thing to note: Tiger Balm is your friend!


----------



## stldpn

escapist said:


> I confess I got a bit upset today and went for a walk to work it out of my system then got upset that my walk which used to take me 20 minutes took me about 40 minutes . It was nice that the fire of my frustration is now feeding into my desire to be Fit & Fat again. I think I just had more fun in the 320-400 range rather than the 420-500 range.
> 
> I know I can't make it happen overnight, but I know I can do it day by day one walk at a time. I've done it before, I'm doing it again. A few weeks ago I could hardly walk 10 minutes. Now I'm up to 30-40 minutes. :happy:
> 
> Any other SSBHM/SSBBW's trying to do this I just have one thing to note: Tiger Balm is your friend!



I'm not a ssbhm but I too am in the process of trying to get back "in shape." For several years, I lifted as an amateur competitor. I cut back from 5 days to 4 days last year and about four months ago I stopped going pretty much altogether. Last month, I made the decision that I didn't like how I felt. This month I'm back in there 3-4 days a week, and feeling a little better. I've only lost 8lbs so far and it's all baby steps.


----------



## escapist

stldpn said:


> I'm not a ssbhm but I too am in the process of trying to get back "in shape." For several years, I lifted as an amateur competitor. I cut back from 5 days to 4 days last year and about four months ago I stopped going pretty much altogether. Last month, I made the decision that I didn't like how I felt. This month I'm back in there 3-4 days a week, and feeling a little better. I've only lost 8lbs so far and it's all baby steps.



Hahah yeah I had a lap top put in front of me yesterday with the web browser open to one of the Strong Men Competitions as "Hint". I think I've got a long ways to go before I do something like that, but if I hit 300-320 I could see myself doing it. Even just for fun. I think what surprises most people is I don't loose weight focusing on weight-loss. I only focus on fitness as in, my strength, recovery time, and endurance. I'm sure your like me where you hit a point when it feels like your eating all the time just to give your body enough fuel for what your doing. I almost got sick of eating ...hehehe....almost.

Today was great though I'm starting to feel the craving for the workouts again.


----------



## Zowie

I confess that I am much too amused by saying Fit and Fat. Say it, try it. Fitanfat. It has nice mouth action.

Anyway, I confess that I am ridiculously proud of myself. I got into the University of my choice (Emily Carr, Illustration Bachelors), which means I'll most probably be moving to Vancouver. I've been bouncing around all day.  So happy!


----------



## stldpn

escapist said:


> Hahah yeah I had a lap top put in front of me yesterday with the web browser open to one of the Strong Men Competitions as "Hint". I think I've got a long ways to go before I do something like that, but if I hit 300-320 I could see myself doing it. Even just for fun. I think what surprises most people is I don't loose weight focusing on weight-loss. I only focus on fitness as in, my strength, recovery time, and endurance. I'm sure your like me where you hit a point when it feels like your eating all the time just to give your body enough fuel for what your doing. I almost got sick of eating ...hehehe....almost.
> 
> Today was great though I'm starting to feel the craving for the workouts again.



I rarely get the point where I feel like I'm eating all the time, but I do get to the point where I feel like I'm always cooking or making my way through the grocery store.


----------



## escapist

stldpn said:


> I rarely get the point where I feel like I'm eating all the time, but I do get to the point where I feel like I'm always cooking or making my way through the grocery store.



Yeah, I did lots of prep cooking, mostly chicken and fish. I do just love the feeling of being healthy as on ox.


----------



## stldpn

escapist said:


> Yeah, I did lots of prep cooking, mostly chicken and fish. I do just love the feeling of being healthy as on ox.



I get bored with too much of the same thing way too easily. Which means that I end up cooking a lot more often in smaller portions.


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess that I am much too amused by saying Fit and Fat. Say it, try it. Fitanfat. It has nice mouth action.
> 
> Anyway, I confess that I am ridiculously proud of myself. I got into the University of my choice (Emily Carr, Illustration Bachelors), which means I'll most probably be moving to Vancouver. I've been bouncing around all day.  So happy!



Congratulations! That is amazing. A few of my friends moved to Vancouver. I hear it's really beautiful!


----------



## escapist

IC there is a strong chance I'll be near by in Seattle Washington.


----------



## escapist

stldpn said:


> I get bored with too much of the same thing way too easily. Which means that I end up cooking a lot more often in smaller portions.



My only real obstetrical is my feeder(s). They don't seem to understand that I don't really even crave carbs or sugar when I'm seriously working out.


----------



## escapist

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess that I am much too amused by saying Fit and Fat. Say it, try it. Fitanfat. It has nice mouth action.



Yess well Fat and Fit does happen


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

escapist said:


> My only real obstetrical is my feeder(s). They don't seem to understand that I don't really even crave carbs or sugar when I'm seriously working out.



all workouts make me really hungry. but nothing in this world makes me hungrier than heavy back squats. I eat like a beast after them non stop for like 3 days.


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> My only real obstetrical is my feeder(s). They don't seem to understand that I don't really even crave carbs or sugar when I'm seriously working out.



LOL....

Feeders in this case mean ...him and his appetite.


----------



## stldpn

Geodetic_Effect said:


> all workouts make me really hungry. but nothing in this world makes me hungrier than heavy back squats. I eat like a beast after them non stop for like 3 days.



Well squats essentially work all of the largest muscles, I confess I'm always a little jealous of people that can do them regularly. I spend twice as much time on the leg press because I can't do them anymore.


----------



## escapist

stldpn said:


> Well squats essentially work all of the largest muscles, I confess I'm always a little jealous of people that can do them regularly. I spend twice as much time on the leg press because I can't do them anymore.



Yeah I broke down and got Knee Wraps because I was doing them 3x a week around 160-200 of them depending on my program. Still hurts but ya really do have to do them.


----------



## liz (di-va)

Have y'all seen this show?
http://www.hgtv.ca/ontv/titledetails.aspx?titleid=111163
I searched the title on the forums and didn't see it, so my apologies if it's a dupe. But anyhow, the husband is tooooooooootally a BHM.


----------



## Melian

Last year, when I went to a conference in DC, I met the hottest fat guy who worked at a liquor store (LoveBHMs can confirm that he was HOT).

IC that I still think about this guy a lot, and wonder several things. I was mad flirting with him, and as he was telling me his plans for St Patrick's day (and I was sort of hoping to bring my FFA entourage and crash those plans), some stupid customer showed up and proceeded to ask him hundreds of questions about wine. I waited around for a few minutes, but then decided that I was being creepy and left.

So now I wonder if all that flirting was one-sided, or did he also want to nail me? Also, I wonder if he ever thought about me again, since I've thought about him soooo many times. Ah....way to be emo


----------



## djudex

Don't worry, he wanted to nail you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> Don't worry, he wanted to nail you.



I agree!:bow:


----------



## Esther

OneWickedAngel said:


> I agree!:bow:



I triple agree!


----------



## stldpn

escapist said:


> Yeah I broke down and got Knee Wraps because I was doing them 3x a week around 160-200 of them depending on my program. Still hurts but ya really do have to do them.



Yeah I actually ruptured my ACL a little while back, but even before that squats always felt a little iffy with a replacement hip joint. So no more squats for me, just means a lot of extra time spent in the gym to accomplish the same thing.


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Don't worry, he wanted to nail you.





OneWickedAngel said:


> I agree!:bow:





Esther said:


> I triple agree!



You guys have no way of knowing  (but thanks for the confidence).


----------



## Zowie

I think the only way to truly find the answer is to go see him again!
And bring the rest of us along to confirm said "hotness".


----------



## WillSpark

Melian said:


> You guys have no way of knowing  (but thanks for the confidence).



Well, it's _YOU_ so it's a pretty safe assumption.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I think that I should of put another name instead of LovesBigMen.
Maybe should of made it like lilmushroom.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I am short, slim, and look younger then my age. Everyone tells me that I will be happy for this when older buy hey I am young. Not seeing it yet cause I dunno you tell me whats good about looking younger then your age :doh:


----------



## ouroboros

I confess to having the same problem as lovesbigmen


----------



## FishCharming

ic that when i was working in this liquor store in DC the HOTTEST lady i'd ever seen came in and was flirting with me and i couldn't think of anything to say so i started blabbering about my st patty's day plans and this absolute jerk came in and started asking a hundred questions and it was all i could do not to strangle him. And then when the hotty left i was so pissed that i actually stabbed the guy with a cork screw and tried to chase after the girl but when i jumped over the counter i slipped in the guy's blood and landed on my head and when i woke up i was in jail... 

... okay, IC that that was a total fabrication but if it was me when melian came in that's totally how it would have happened


----------



## FishCharming

IC that for the first time in a long time i wake up with a smile on my face


----------



## LovesBigMen

ouroboros said:


> I confess to having the same problem as lovesbigmen



Ah well I knew I was not alone.


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think the only way to truly find the answer is to go see him again!
> And bring the rest of us along to confirm said "hotness".



Man, I would love to go back to DC. What a great trip. However, it is not in the budget or the schedule right now...plus, he may not even work there anymore! Tell you what: you head down there and I'll tell you the location of the store  Scream my name at least once when you guys hook up.



WillSpark said:


> Well, it's _YOU_ so it's a pretty safe assumption.



Pfffff 



FishCharming said:


> ic that when i was working in this liquor store in DC the HOTTEST lady i'd ever seen came in and was flirting with me and i couldn't think of anything to say so i started blabbering about my st patty's day plans and this absolute jerk came in and started asking a hundred questions and it was all i could do not to strangle him. And then when the hotty left i was so pissed that i actually stabbed the guy with a cork screw and tried to chase after the girl but when i jumped over the counter i slipped in the guy's blood and landed on my head and when i woke up i was in jail...
> 
> ... okay, IC that that was a total fabrication but if it was me when melian came in that's totally how it would have happened



Hahahahahaha. That was amazing  (but there was NO WAY this guy could jump over the counter....mmmm).


----------



## Melian

LovesBigMen said:


> I think that I should of put another name instead of LovesBigMen.
> Maybe should of made it like lilmushroom.





ouroboros said:


> I confess to having the same problem as lovesbigmen



You guys can contact Conrad to change your names, if you like. Or, you can just abandon those profiles and create new ones with your desired name - it's not like you're losing a long posting history or anything


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Hahahahahaha. That was amazing  (but there was NO WAY this guy could jump over the counter....mmmm).



if it was for you i bet he could have pole vaulted!


----------



## Bearsy

IC that I recently realized that I'm still in love with my friend from highschool... I met her in Algebra in 9th grade and we super clicked, but for all my attempts she's shot me down each time with the "I love you too, but it's like a brother" line. She acknowledged a few times that we were great together and that her best conversations are consistently with me. I think that kept the flame going.
We drifted apart after highschool but the feeling stuck for a while... I thought I was over her, but she just got engaged and when I found out, all these feelings came rushing back.
I feel like an early 90s romcom. It sucks.
Oh limerance, they name is Muur'n.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Bearsy said:


> IC that I recently realized that I'm still in love with my friend from highschool... I met her in Algebra in 9th grade and we super clicked, but for all my attempts she's shot me down each time with the "I love you too, but it's like a brother" line. She acknowledged a few times that we were great together and that her best conversations are consistently with me. I think that kept the flame going.
> We drifted apart after highschool but the feeling stuck for a while... I thought I was over her, but she just got engaged and when I found out, all these feelings came rushing back.
> I feel like an early 90s romcom. It sucks.
> Oh limerance, they name is Muur'n.


That sucks Bearsy. You have two options. The first is go to her, and tell her how you feel. If you do that I would do it soon, and not at the wedding. The other option is just move on. I just know what I would do. Moving on is hard. I know because I had to do it. You have to decide what you want to do, and then do it.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Melian said:


> You guys have no way of knowing  (but thanks for the confidence).




The only way he didn't is if he was gay.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I just made plans to day to spend time with a *GOOD FRIEND* and her husband riding...she started off the entire convo (calling me at 8:30 on my day off) on a note of negativity...telling me where she likes to ride...no interest in my ideas at all

IC SHE IS WAY TOO CONTROLLING and has blinders on....i know that, cause i see me in her....and it's really helped me open up a lot to others ideas/suggestions when making plans*


----------



## stldpn

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I just made plans to day to spend time with a *GOOD FRIEND* and her husband riding...she started off the entire convo (calling me at 8:30 on my day off) on a note of negativity...telling me where she likes to ride...no interest in my ideas at all
> 
> IC SHE IS WAY TOO CONTROLLING and has blinders on....i know that, cause i see me in her....and it's really helped me open up a lot to others ideas/suggestions when making plans*



Out of curiosity where did you decide to ride?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Melian said:


> You guys can contact Conrad to change your names, if you like. Or, you can just abandon those profiles and create new ones with your desired name - it's not like you're losing a long posting history or anything



Well okie doke this is true, but eh I don't dislike the name and also I would have to get another email I know its easy, but LBM has gotten to me I will keep it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

stldpn said:


> Out of curiosity where did you decide to ride?



*we took gorgeous secondary roads through rolling country side, saw beautiful new dogwoods barking....and daffodils freshly blooming and went to this really quaint pizza place called *PIZZA HUT* for crispy thin crust $10 large pizza ..SCORE!!! then we split up and i took off on my own for the next 3 hours, just more sweet country roads....I have 675 more miles until my new bike is broken in and i can tear it up on hwys to get places!!! *which i will do saturday / sunday* *


----------



## Esther

IC... I'm getting tired of the same old shit.


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC its 3:52am and I have been lying awake in bed for almost an hour.


----------



## Esther

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC its 3:52am and I have been lying awake in bed for almost an hour.



HATE THAT.
I'm a bad sleeper too.


----------



## stldpn

HDANGEL15 said:


> *we took gorgeous secondary roads through rolling country side, saw beautiful new dogwoods barking....and daffodils freshly blooming and went to this really quaint pizza place called *PIZZA HUT* for crispy thin crust $10 large pizza ..SCORE!!! then we split up and i took off on my own for the next 3 hours, just more sweet country roads....I have 675 more miles until my new bike is broken in and i can tear it up on hwys to get places!!! *which i will do saturday / sunday* *



pizza hut is quaint? I didn't get that memo


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IC I'm a little anxious and feel that I should already be waiting in line. But they don't open until 9!


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC I'm a little anxious and feel that I should already be waiting in line. But they don't open until 9!



Waiting in line for what? Pizza hut? 

Oh, oh, and I confess I'm awesomesauce at drawing. I'll show you guys when I'm completely done, but it's pretty amazing. o_o


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Waiting in line for what? Pizza hut?
> 
> Oh, oh, and I confess I'm awesomesauce at drawing. I'll show you guys when I'm completely done, but it's pretty amazing. o_o



hahaha, not quite, but maybe I'll pick up some pizza on the way home. 

Waiting in line for my iPad.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Waiting in line for my iPad.



Sweet o__o I want to get one too, but well, I already have a laptop (but it weighs a ton >.>) so it'd be a little redundant to get an iPad... But they're so cool. 
Let me play with it a little? =D


----------



## Tyrael

IC: The last couple of days im somewhat exploding with so many feelings!

Started off sad, then happy, then a bit stupid and insecure what is slowly fading into confused sad ... i dont know o.o...

But most of all... all those switches tire me out completely ... o.o


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Sweet o__o I want to get one too, but well, I already have a laptop (but it weighs a ton >.>) so it'd be a little redundant to get an iPad... But they're so cool.
> Let me play with it a little? =D



heh heh, play with it a little.


----------



## WillSpark

iPads are a comedy goldmine!


----------



## NYC_FFA

I confess that I was out last night, and I saw a very good-looking BHM singing karaoke. He was singing "She's Always a Woman" by Billy Joel, and I wanted to tell him he was great...but I was too shy to tell him so. :doh: Not that anything would have happened, being an engaged woman and all, but I still wish I could have told him that he had a very nice voice.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> iPads are a comedy goldmine!



*I'm sorry, but every time I see the word iPad, I keep thinking it's some new hi-tech feminine product. *


----------



## Zowie

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I'm sorry, but every time I see the word iPad, I keep thinking it's some new hi-tech feminine product. *


Not a great name... But what else, iTablet? iRead? iR-Awesomeforowningoneofthese?

I'm an Apple whore. >.>


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i read the Twilight Saga... they came and took away my man card this morning


----------



## RentonBob

FishCharming said:


> IC that i read the Twilight Saga... they came and took away my man card this morning



I think you can get it back if you watch Animal House, Die Hard, Caddyshack and Rocky in the same day. Check with your legal representative....


----------



## chicken legs

FishCharming said:


> IC that i read the Twilight Saga... they came and took away my man card this morning



IC that made me lol.


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I'm sorry, but every time I see the word iPad, I keep thinking it's some new hi-tech feminine product. *



Exactly!

Plus. If I wanted a clunkier not-phone-having iPhone, I'd have gotten an iTouch and at least still had the ability to put it in my pocket!


----------



## HDANGEL15

stldpn said:


> pizza hut is quaint? I didn't get that memo



*i guess you had to be there, but my gf said her favorite ride (which is where we went on Friday to go eat pizza)...so I MADE THE ASSumption that it was some cool out of the way place they rode 50 miles to go to....NOT A FREAKING PIZZA HUT....:doh:*


----------



## stldpn

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i guess you had to be there, but my gf said her favorite ride (which is where we went on Friday to go eat pizza)...so I MADE THE ASSumption that it was some cool out of the way place they rode 50 miles to go to....NOT A FREAKING PIZZA HUT....:doh:*



heh heh.... yeah, nice


----------



## fishstick

Melian said:


> Last year, when I went to a conference in DC, I met the hottest fat guy who worked at a liquor store (LoveBHMs can confirm that he was HOT).
> 
> IC that I still think about this guy a lot, and wonder several things. I was mad flirting with him, and as he was telling me his plans for St Patrick's day (and I was sort of hoping to bring my FFA entourage and crash those plans), some stupid customer showed up and proceeded to ask him hundreds of questions about wine. I waited around for a few minutes, but then decided that I was being creepy and left.
> 
> So now I wonder if all that flirting was one-sided, or did he also want to nail me? Also, I wonder if he ever thought about me again, since I've thought about him soooo many times. Ah....way to be emo



Being a man myself,or so I have been told, he wanted to nail you.

Also, I would like to nail you. I do not work in a liquor store, but I have lots of liquor...


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I watched a movie about the AMISH last nite and then was inspired to ride up to lancaster, PA, where said movie took place....and lo and behold EASTER must be a big deal...CAUSE THE BUGGIES were out more then I have ever seen em today...and I slowed down whenever I passed a horse buggy but mostly to gawk inside at them  which is kinda funny, cause usually a child is staring out the back at us...

I am really fascinated by them as a cult..it's not like you can join....or marry into the sect...in fact its kinda incestuous (at least my understanding limited as it is)*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

What movie did you watch, Wendy? I have only been to Amish country once.....but the food was really good.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Kinda confused with one thing a bit.. haha

I want to talk to this BHM on monday I hope my hopes are up:happy: and I don't chicken out.:doh:

And not sure if I should post a pic. :blush:


----------



## djudex

LovesBigMen said:


> I want to talk to this BHM on monday I hope my hopes are up:happy: and I don't chicken out.:doh:



DO IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!



> And not sure if I should post a pic. :blush:



DO IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!


----------



## LovesBigMen

djudex said:


> DO IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!
> 
> 
> 
> DO IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!




Okay I WILL  , I WILL DO BOTH hehe.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess . . . I had a very light and heartening conversation last night with a lovely FFA.


----------



## Esther

IC,this is starting to get scary again.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Esther said:


> IC,this is starting to get scary again.



???????????????


----------



## Esther

Geodetic_Effect said:


> ???????????????




I live in a weird town full of weird, upsetting people.


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> I live in a weird town full of weird, upsetting people.



canada is a little scary that way... you should jump ship and come stateside. Buffalo is lovely this time of year


----------



## Venom

I confess that I'm debating "breaking" something in my apartment so that I can call the hot new maintenance man who's work shirt is a bit to small to come fix whatever I break... again


----------



## Esther

FishCharming said:


> canada is a little scary that way... you should jump ship and come stateside. Buffalo is lovely this time of year



I think it's mostly just because I live in a really small town where a lot of people are really petty and become obsessed with other peoples' business. I feel like if I moved to a larger city there would be fewer stalkers, less phone/facebook harassment, less home vandalism... there is a really unsettling amount of that stuff where I live.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Esther said:


> I think it's mostly just because I live in a really small town where a lot of people are really petty and become obsessed with other peoples' business. I feel like if I moved to a larger city there would be fewer stalkers, less phone/facebook harassment, less home vandalism... there is a really unsettling amount of that stuff where I live.



probably not.


----------



## Esther

Geodetic_Effect said:


> probably not.



Really?
I feel like you have a chance to be more anonymous in a bigger city. To fade away and keep busy. In a city where everyone has lived there for their entire lives, and everyone knows everyone, and there is a lack of jobs so many people are unemployed and bored and bitter, you get those obsessive creeps that have known you and claim to have "hated" you since fourth grade... so even though they are now 28 years old they creep around your workplace, throw eggs at your house in the night, shoot pellet guns through your windows, prank call your phone, spread rumours amongst your friends, create multiple fake facebook accounts to send you hate mail. I really think this sort of creepy, obsessive behaviour is worse in small towns where nobody has anything better to do.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Esther said:


> Really?
> I feel like you have a chance to be more anonymous in a bigger city. To fade away and keep busy. In a city where everyone has lived there for their entire lives, and everyone knows everyone, and there is a lack of jobs so many people are unemployed and bored and bitter, you get those obsessive creeps that have known you and claim to have "hated" you since fourth grade... so even though they are now 28 years old they creep around your workplace, throw eggs at your house in the night, shoot pellet guns through your windows, prank call your phone, spread rumours amongst your friends, create multiple fake facebook accounts to send you hate mail. I really think this sort of creepy, obsessive behaviour is worse in small towns where nobody has anything better to do.



it might not be the exact same scenario, as in they probably didn't know you your whole life. but all that same shit happens. i have a pellet gun hole in my front window right now. i find the phone pranks most annoying.


----------



## Esther

Geodetic_Effect said:


> it might not be the exact same scenario, as in they probably didn't know you your whole life. but all that same shit happens. i have a pellet gun hole in my front window right now. i find the phone pranks most annoying.



It's definitely annoying when random people are doing it to you for no reason, but it is much worse when it is one or two people obsessing over you and tormenting you for personal reasons. Then it goes past simply being annoying and becomes frightening.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Esther said:


> It's definitely annoying when random people are doing it to you for no reason, but it is much worse when it is one or two people obsessing over you and tormenting you for personal reasons. Then it goes past simply being annoying and becomes frightening.



i don't think it is possible for something to frighten me.


----------



## Esther

Geodetic_Effect said:


> i don't think it is possible for something to frighten me.



That must be nice.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Esther said:


> That must be nice.



it has it's advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Zowie

I confess, (And this is going to be a mini-rant) I am very much fed up with my fellow classmates. I work my ass off trying to get stuff in on time, often having to cut the quality of my work, just to come in the day the project is due to find that over HALF the class (12 on 19) haven't finished nor are even close to being so. And so, the teacher sets an extension date, and the ones who actually did pull all-nighters instead of partying get absolutely no recognition. Makes me very angry. 

Mkay, I'm going to go back to class now. Sorry about it.


----------



## Tyrael

Hmmm thats really worthless... they could atleast give u some recognition or free time 

Good luck with the rest of your lesson:happy:



bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, (And this is going to be a mini-rant) I am very much fed up with my fellow classmates. I work my ass off trying to get stuff in on time, often having to cut the quality of my work, just to come in the day the project is due to find that over HALF the class (12 on 19) haven't finished nor are even close to being so. And so, the teacher sets an extension date, and the ones who actually did pull all-nighters instead of partying get absolutely no recognition. Makes me very angry.
> 
> Mkay, I'm going to go back to class now. Sorry about it.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Esther said:


> Really?
> I feel like you have a chance to be more anonymous in a bigger city. To fade away and keep busy. In a city where everyone has lived there for their entire lives, and everyone knows everyone, and there is a lack of jobs so many people are unemployed and bored and bitter, you get those obsessive creeps that have known you and claim to have "hated" you since fourth grade... so even though they are now 28 years old they creep around your workplace, throw eggs at your house in the night, shoot pellet guns through your windows, prank call your phone, spread rumours amongst your friends, create multiple fake facebook accounts to send you hate mail. I really think this sort of creepy, obsessive behaviour is worse in small towns where nobody has anything better to do.


Sorry to hear your having to deal with that stuff. I grew up in a small town where everybody knew your business, and talked about each other. I didn't have to deal with windows getting shot out just because I lived outside of town. Prank phone calls really suck.


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> Really?
> I feel like you have a chance to be more anonymous in a bigger city. To fade away and keep busy. In a city where everyone has lived there for their entire lives, and everyone knows everyone, and there is a lack of jobs so many people are unemployed and bored and bitter, you get those obsessive creeps that have known you and claim to have "hated" you since fourth grade... so even though they are now 28 years old they creep around your workplace, throw eggs at your house in the night, shoot pellet guns through your windows, prank call your phone, spread rumours amongst your friends, create multiple fake facebook accounts to send you hate mail. I really think this sort of creepy, obsessive behaviour is worse in small towns where nobody has anything better to do.



tell you what, buy me a dinner or three and i'll come up there and set some houses on fire for you


----------



## stldpn

Geodetic_Effect said:


> i don't think it is possible for something to frighten me.



Well you aren't a woman either are you? I'm just thinking to myself. If this was happening to my sister, as much as she might deserve it some days, I'd probably be pretty pissed that someone was running around maliciously trying to scare her. And if the culprit was obvious, some words would have been had by now, if not between the two of us, between myself and the local law enforcement. It's not like stalking isn't a crime or anything.

For all the grief I may give the ladies here, I don't really cotton to the idea of making their lives miserable irl.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, (And this is going to be a mini-rant) I am very much fed up with my fellow classmates. I work my ass off trying to get stuff in on time, often having to cut the quality of my work, just to come in the day the project is due to find that over HALF the class (12 on 19) haven't finished nor are even close to being so. And so, the teacher sets an extension date, and the ones who actually did pull all-nighters instead of partying get absolutely no recognition. Makes me very angry.
> 
> Mkay, I'm going to go back to class now. Sorry about it.



That happened to me all the time in college. I guess that's just how it works?


----------



## Esther

stldpn said:


> Well you aren't a woman either are you? I'm just thinking to myself. If this was happening to my sister, as much as she might deserve it some days, I'd probably be pretty pissed that someone was running around maliciously trying to scare her. And if the culprit was obvious, some words would have been had by now, if not between the two of us, between myself and the local law enforcement. It's not like stalking isn't a crime or anything.
> 
> For all the grief I may give the ladies here, I don't really cotton to the idea of making their lives miserable irl.



Thank you. I was going to say it, but I didn't want to seem like I was playing the gender card.
Not all of those things are happening at once right now, I was just listing the sort of petty things that tend to go on in this stupid little town I live in. But some of them are happening to a young, female family member of mine because an older man has become obsessed with her. It sure would be nice if she were a boy and I wouldn't have to constantly worry about her walking alone.


----------



## Esther

FishCharming said:


> tell you what, buy me a dinner or three and i'll come up there and set some houses on fire for you



Haha. I could use a bodyguard, sir!



extra_fat_guy said:


> Sorry to hear your having to deal with that stuff. I grew up in a small town where everybody knew your business, and talked about each other. I didn't have to deal with windows getting shot out just because I lived outside of town. Prank phone calls really suck.



It's definitely the worst part of living in a small town. If someone is out to get you, it's not hard for them to find out your phone number, where you live, where you work... everyone knows everyone.
A few years ago a girl's cat was gutted and left on her porch for her to find in the morning. Turns out a boy in her class did it because he just didn't like her. It disturbs me how easily he found out where she lived.


----------



## stldpn

Esther said:


> Thank you. I was going to say it, but I didn't want to seem like I was playing the gender card.
> Not all of those things are happening at once right now, I was just listing the sort of petty things that tend to go on in this stupid little town I live in. But some of them are happening to a young, female family member of mine because an older man has become obsessed with her. It sure would be nice if she were a boy and I wouldn't have to constantly worry about her walking alone.



When it comes to intimidation, I generally have no issue with women playing "the gender card." My dad being what he was and knowing what guys like himself were like with women took my older sisters to the gun range with him regularly during their teen years. Guys have that unfortunate tendency to use physical strength and intimidation with women and that's unfortunate. Knowing that your female relatives have the tools and skills they need to look out for themselves removes some of the worry. IC I'm not inviting a gun control convo just stating opinion.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Esther said:


> Thank you. I was going to say it, but I didn't want to seem like I was playing the gender card.
> Not all of those things are happening at once right now, I was just listing the sort of petty things that tend to go on in this stupid little town I live in. But some of them are happening to a young, female family member of mine because an older man has become obsessed with her. It sure would be nice if she were a boy and I wouldn't have to constantly worry about her walking alone.



that's what guns are for.


----------



## WillSpark

Esther, sorry about the stalking and creepy phone calls. I'll stop if you want. 


....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Who has the biggest.........gun?


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who has the biggest.........gun?



Are you really ready for the answer to that? It could be shocking.


----------



## djudex

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who has the biggest.........gun?



Remember to pose your answer in the form of a confession contestants!

IC I like my gun, it's average for my size.

But then again I'm 6'7 :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I shall cover my innocent eyes and run screaming from the thread now V.V


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Who has the biggest.........gun?



-----not me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I couldn't see your response GE


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I shall cover my innocent eyes and run screaming from the thread now V.V



Innocent eyes? I know damn well you do it with the light on...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stldpn said:


> Innocent eyes? I know damn well you do it with the light on...



Only if I'm not alone


----------



## CherryRVA

I/C last night with Mr. Green Giant made me giggle....

He cooked a ton of food last night....a ham, mashed potatos, green bean casserole, and corn. Sooooo good. Afterwards I was curled up next to him and he looks at me and said "Why is it you always want to cuddle up to me....or my stomach...right after we finish eating? It's always right after eating..."

A little later I said "Well, I can't give you a logical answer...but my smart ass answer would be you're full...satiated...comfy. Less likely to escape."

He said "Ohhh...so that's why you like fat guys..."

Which in turn makes me blush furiously....I swear satellites could prolly see me from space or something.


----------



## Tyrael

IC: i really think i hitted a depression by now...

and i dont want any1.. to feel bad about it ..
and 1 person in particulair..

Cuzz it probably has to do with so many things..
and so many years of keeping things for myself..

Its just that it became a bit to much...
to be honest... i really cryed last night .. like a little girl..
Last time i cryed before that.. really has to be like 5 to 10 years ago..
so it atleast felt i little bit right.. even while it isnt..

And yes i have spoken with a docter about it ... but he wanted to get my diabetes on track first..

plus i really dont want to involve any people in my private life....

Well thats out there...
People you can go back to your confessions...


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Only if I'm not alone



I tried it with a black light on years ago. Not an experience 
I'd readily repeat.


----------



## Zowie

stldpn said:


> I tried it with a black light on years ago. Not an experience
> I'd readily repeat.



Silly question, but what's wrong with a black light? >.> Besides making everyone pasty-white.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> Silly question, but what's wrong with a black light? >.> Besides making everyone pasty-white.



Organic matter glows under a black light. You never really realize how much organic matter you have lying around.


----------



## Zowie

stldpn said:


> Organic matter glows under a black light. You never really realize how much organic matter you have lying around.



Oooohhh. Ew. Nevermind, thanks for the warning.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oooohhh. Ew. Nevermind, thanks for the warning.



Yeah, I had to bleach the sheets... twice.


----------



## Zowie

I'd rather be ignorant as to what lurks in my sheets, honestly.

IC that I'm home alone, playing loud music, just fixed myself dinner (chicken, chicken sauce, and fries) and singing along with a mouthful of food and a glass of wine. This living alone thing would probably suit me.


----------



## Tyrael

Sounds like ur having a good time ^^

With my parents its almost like im home alone every day xD


----------



## Zowie

Ah see, I wish I had that. I'm painfully aware of them, all the time. I love my parents, they're great people and I get along with them wonderfully, but heck it's time to move out. A few more months. ^^'


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'd rather be ignorant as to what lurks in my sheets, honestly.
> 
> IC that I'm home alone, playing loud music, just fixed myself dinner (chicken, chicken sauce, and fries) and singing along with a mouthful of food and a glass of wine. This living alone thing would probably suit me.



What's chicken sauce?


----------



## Zowie

Yeah, that wasn't clear. Okay, you gys don't have St-Hubert, but I hear it's like Swiss Chalet. Please tell me you have that. 
It's the brown gravy sauce you get when you cook a chicken, only I buy it seperately 'cause it's wednesday and I was lazy.
But it's so good o_o I could drink the stuff on it's own.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Yeah, that wasn't clear. Okay, you gys don't have St-Hubert, but I hear it's like Swiss Chalet. Please tell me you have that.
> It's the brown gravy sauce you get when you cook a chicken, only I buy it seperately 'cause it's wednesday and I was lazy.
> But it's so good o_o I could drink the stuff on it's own.



I'm thinking it's just a pan sauce, like a gravy made from the chicken drippings and such. Sounds . . . good?


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm thinking it's just a pan sauce, like a gravy made from the chicken drippings and such. Sounds . . . good?



Exactly, I realized I made a terrible description of it. But anyway, it's delicious, as horrible as it is is. Fat and sodium and more fat, it makes me happy. >.>


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Exactly, I realized I made a terrible description of it. But anyway, it's delicious, as horrible as it is is. Fat and sodium and more fat, it makes me happy. >.>



That sounds exactly like a pan sauce, fat, salt, some more fat, and a pinch of delicious. From my studies in the food realm, I, personally of course, wouldn't recommend drinking it straight. That's too much delicious for one body to handle.


----------



## Zowie

You should have told me that before I drank the rest of the pot. 
I may be a foodie, but i have a horrible addiction to junk like this.


----------



## Tad

They don't have Swiss Chalet, either. After one of my wife's friends moved to Boston we had to take her care packages of the packets of swiss chalet sauce you can buy in stores....not the same as the real thing, but it kept her sane while she slowly got over her Swiss Chalet addiction.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> They don't have Swiss Chalet, either. After one of my wife's friends moved to Boston we had to take her care packages of the packets of swiss chalet sauce you can buy in stores....not the same as the real thing, but it kept her sane while she slowly got over her Swiss Chalet addiction.



Yeah, we don't have swiss chalet, I had to look it up to see what it was.I guess no fry sauce for me.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that today at school there was both a HARD lock down, and a fire drill right after I was just wondering what other drills there might be.

Been also oddly using as much of my time trying to do things like cleaning what ever I can it's weird 

Yup yup...


----------



## Zowie

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that today at school there was both a HARD lock down, and a fire drill right after I was just wondering what other drills there might be.
> 
> Been also oddly using as much of my time trying to do things like cleaning what ever I can it's weird
> 
> Yup yup...



You enjoy cleaning? MARRY ME. D: 
I seem to have misplaced the floor. There's that much crap lying around.


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> You enjoy cleaning? MARRY ME. D:
> I seem to have misplaced the floor. There's that much crap lying around.



Haha I actually can have messy room sometimes, usually don't enjoy cleaning but it must be done just must.


----------



## Zowie

I go with the theory that one day I'll get house-elves and they'll do the job for me. Meanwhile, I'll wallow in my tip.
At least, I'm not disgusting, there's no food or bugs. And I know where everything is. It's just messy.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Do you mean house keepers haha some are short, and ah your just orginized chaose, well that's not bad at all yeah.


----------



## Zowie

No no, house-elves, like in Harry Potter. (NERDFIVE!)


----------



## LovesBigMen

Oh like doby(spelt it wrong) doh :doh:
But I know what you mean :nerd high five:


----------



## escapist

I confess sometimes I forget that the most important time to fight is when you don't even see the battle. Its easy to slip into a false sense of security thinking everything is ok. Live and learn right?


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Remember to pose your answer in the form of a confession contestants!
> 
> IC I like my gun, it's average for my size.
> 
> But then again I'm 6'7 :blink:



Aye papi!!


----------



## likeitmatters

rabbitislove said:


> Aye papi!!




I have a cannon and forget a gun lol


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Aye papi!!



How you doin'? :batting:


----------



## rabbitislove

Tyrael said:


> IC: i really think i hitted a depression by now...
> 
> and i dont want any1.. to feel bad about it ..
> and 1 person in particulair..
> 
> Cuzz it probably has to do with so many things..
> and so many years of keeping things for myself..
> 
> Its just that it became a bit to much...
> to be honest... i really cryed last night .. like a little girl..
> Last time i cryed before that.. really has to be like 5 to 10 years ago..
> so it atleast felt i little bit right.. even while it isnt..
> 
> And yes i have spoken with a docter about it ... but he wanted to get my diabetes on track first..
> 
> plus i really dont want to involve any people in my private life....
> 
> Well thats out there...
> People you can go back to your confessions...



Awe. You can always talk to us boo. I hope you get everything in order with your doctor and feel better.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to not having the internet at home right now. Finances have been tight and I had to make some tough choices. I have access at work so I decided to take a break and get some money in order.

Surprisingly it hasn't been as hard as I thought it would be. Our public libraries have free access and I have a mobile browser on my cell phone (and I have it internet all day at work). I can get my fix here and there. 

Life often throws you lemons and you have to make something out of them. I prefer lemon pies or tarts myself. Ha. I'm making my rent and car payments and have food in the fridge and a job and i'm thankful. The interweb can wait. 

Struggling kills me, but it really does make you stronger and appreciate what you do have.

See, that wasn't so hard to admit. :blush:


----------



## djudex

Surlysomething said:


> Life often throws you lemons and you have to make something out of them. I prefer lemon pies or tarts myself.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I must confess that I'm a bit nervous right now.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Surlysomething said:


> Life often throws you lemons and you have to make something out of them. I prefer lemon pies or tarts myself.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

NYC_FFA said:


>



HAHAHAHA, it had to be him.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I must confess that I'm a bit nervous right now.



*y is HOZAY nervois?*


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Struggling kills me, but it really does make you stronger and appreciate what you do have.


So true!! What a good way to look at it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am house sitting for 3 dogs and I lost the key and had to walk on a ledge and climb in the window i left open for the dogs *they already tore out the screen) and licked me to death while i struggled to climb all the way in....
*
:doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *y is HOZAY nervois?*



well I sent some pictures to someone and I was nervous about how they were going to receive them or what they were going to think about them.


----------



## NYC_FFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAHA, it had to be him.



If only he would make trouble with me...*sigh...* :wubu:


----------



## LoveBHMS

Melian said:


> Last year, when I went to a conference in DC, I met the hottest fat guy who worked at a liquor store (LoveBHMs can confirm that he was HOT).
> 
> IC that I still think about this guy a lot, and wonder several things. I was mad flirting with him, and as he was telling me his plans for St Patrick's day (and I was sort of hoping to bring my FFA entourage and crash those plans), some stupid customer showed up and proceeded to ask him hundreds of questions about wine. I waited around for a few minutes, but then decided that I was being creepy and left.
> 
> So now I wonder if all that flirting was one-sided, or did he also want to nail me? Also, I wonder if he ever thought about me again, since I've thought about him soooo many times. Ah....way to be emo



I confirm this was one hot fat dude.

Also if it makes you feel better BB....I know who this customer was who showed up and she and her coworkers used to come into the bar where i worked and were fucking annoying and demanding as well as bad tippers.

But yeah. Hot. Fat. Dude.

We (the posse) should have busted up his St. Patricks Day plans.


----------



## stldpn

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> well I sent some pictures to someone and I was nervous about how they were going to receive them or what they were going to think about them.



So I'm guessing they were unaware that you smile a lot? 
It's all good man.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> well I sent some pictures to someone and I was nervous about how they were going to receive them or what they were going to think about them.


*
so do tell.........*


----------



## Zowie

IC that I'm smiling like the fool I really am. 

Hope it works out for you, Hozay, but I'm sure you have no worries. :happy:

On a completely unrelated note, has anyone every noticed that there on more posts in BHM/FFA than in BBW?


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> IC that I'm smiling like the fool I really am.
> 
> Hope it works out for you, Hozay, but I'm sure you have no worries. :happy:
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, has anyone every noticed that there on more posts in BHM/FFA than in BBW?



Nope didn't notice that but woo hoo!


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


>



I like using stun gun Knuckles when punching life in the face...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

chicken legs said:


> I like using stun gun Knuckles when punching life in the face...



hahahaha, seriously, I think I just pissed my pants laughing. What the fuck, that was so random. Fucking Stun Knuckles. Oh man . . . you people in Vegas, only you would use some shit like that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> so do tell.........*



You know, I got some feedback, and I think the customer was satisfied with the product.


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> I like using stun gun Knuckles when punching life in the face...
> 
> 
> HaHA WOW thats great I need one of those vegas is dangerous


----------



## chicken legs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahahaha, seriously, I think I just pissed my pants laughing. What the fuck, that was so random. Fucking Stun Knuckles. Oh man . . . you people in Vegas, only you would use some shit like that.



hehehehe...

thats notin'...You wanna see tough? Check out my Afro Ninja


----------



## chicken legs

LovesBigMen said:


> chicken legs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like using stun gun Knuckles when punching life in the face...
> 
> 
> HaHA WOW thats great I need one of those vegas is dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe...yeah...there trippy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

chicken legs said:


> hehehehe...
> 
> thats notin'...You wanna see tough? Check out my Afro Ninja



hhahaha, I've only seen the afro ninja part, I didn't know the rest of those gems existed. Awesome.


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> LovesBigMen said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe...yeah...there trippy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe thats why not many people from vegas visit the strip because they know how it is haha.
Click to expand...


----------



## escapist

Whats funny is Chicken Legs and I talk about Stun Knuckles all the time. 

I'm partial to Sap Gloves myself.


----------



## chicken legs

LovesBigMen said:


> chicken legs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe thats why not many people from vegas visit the strip because they know how it is haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...the strip is ok. Its the suburbs you have to worry about..
Click to expand...


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> LovesBigMen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...the strip is ok. Its the suburbs you have to worry about..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly crud I live in the suberbs (not saying anything else haha)
Click to expand...


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> On a completely unrelated note, has anyone every noticed that there on more posts in BHM/FFA than in BBW?



I have noticed that on average we have more people viewing and participating here than the BBW group. The only area that seems to be consistently busier mid day is the paysite area.

I have to admit I kinda like it...


----------



## Zowie

stldpn said:


> I have noticed that on average we have more people viewing and participating here than the BBW group. The only area that seems to be consistently busier mid day is the paysite area.
> 
> I have to admit I kinda like it...



Paysite area or the fact that we're busier here?  Be clear.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> Paysite area or the fact that we're busier here?  Be clear.



not much into the pay site goils... there's something lost when I have to pay for something that a hundred other guys are also paying to see


----------



## Zowie

Oh, yeah. But I figure ninty-nine percent just live with the preview picture, no?

I'll confess, kudos to the BBW industry. You can get paid to just be attractive yet not necessarily show any pinkbits.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh, yeah. But I figure ninty-nine percent just live with the preview picture, no?
> 
> I'll confess, kudos to the BBW industry. You can get paid to just be attractive yet not necessarily show any pinkbits.



maybe... all the same if I wanted to get off on watching a show I'd probably take the ten minute trip up the road to the swingers club. Porn is ok, but it's absolutely not a way to get through my day. I need someone in my life who is also... attainable? special? not going to give me scabies or carpal tunnel?


----------



## Zowie

Bahaha, that's the worst website for a swingers club. Their picture looks like my neighbor's house, hilariously enough.

And of course, the real thing is better than porn, but porn is much easier to come by and won't call you a week later.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Bahaha, that's the worst website for a swingers club. Their picture looks like my neighbor's house, hilariously enough.
> 
> And of course, the real thing is better than porn, but porn is much easier to come by and won't call you a week later.



We all know you want some awesomesauce BHM porn. Just cut to the chase.


----------



## FishCharming

gotta admit that the "complimentary buffet" caught my eye, lol


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> Bahaha, that's the worst website for a swingers club. Their picture looks like my neighbor's house, hilariously enough.
> 
> And of course, the real thing is better than porn, but porn is much easier to come by and won't call you a week later.



Actually I hear it's quite nice. But that's a matter of opinion.

Porn is just not my thing.


----------



## stldpn

FishCharming said:


> gotta admit that the "complimentary buffet" caught my eye, lol



in reality, there's not enough lysol in all the world to get me out there. But it's always interesting to find you have options. And from what I understand they're perfectly ok with us big boys.


----------



## HDANGEL15

stldpn said:


> Actually I hear it's quite nice. But that's a matter of opinion.
> 
> Porn is just not my thing.


*
what's porn and a swingers club have to do with each other?
swingers clubs IS the real deal *IMHO**


----------



## stldpn

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> what's porn and a swingers club have to do with each other?
> swingers clubs IS the real deal *IMHO**



just a shorthand response to bionic... 

Neither one really meets my needs honestly. So that's about all they have in common.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess . . . although the break for the day was probably something that was a good idea, I missed you dearly, Life seems a little mundane without you now.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I finally started setting up my Facebook page.


----------



## BigChaz

chicken legs said:


> IC I finally started setting up my Facebook page.



Good luck. I gave up on social networks a long time ago. I just don't give enough shits about anyones day to go and read about it. 

The worst thing about social networks is that people think you are freakin crazy when you tell them "Oh I don't have a facebook/twitter/myspace/anal gallery/etc". It's almost like they get suspicious about you, like "hrm..what is he hiding?" Or when someone is like "YOU DIDN'T COME TO MY THINGER MAJIG!" and when I say "you didnt invite me!" they go "Well it was on my facebook!"

I'm not hiding anything! I just don't give a fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. I am an awesome friend; I am just not awesome enough to keep myself informed about everyone else's life down to the scale of what they had for dinner yesterday.

That's my rant. Thanks for reading!


----------



## chicken legs

no problem.

I really didn't have the energy to be social the past few years because of a shitty relationship and family issues. Plus, I've never been outgoing, but my friends and family are already on there so I figure what the hay.


----------



## StridentDionysus

I confess that I don't like younger people calling me sir or mister. I'm only 23 damn it! :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

StridentDionysus said:


> I confess that I don't like younger people calling me sir or mister. I'm only 23 damn it! :doh:



I feel you on that. I usually just reply "are you serious? Sir?!?!?" when I'm done doing whatever it is I'm doing I'll usually say thank you ma'am/sir. See how those whipper snappers like it!


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel you on that. I usually just reply "are you serious? Sir?!?!?" when I'm done doing whatever it is I'm doing I'll usually say thank you ma'am/sir. See how those whipper snappers like it!




Those of us that squash the younger generation saying Sir and Ma'am only add to why they have turned out to be so disrespectful. "kids" today have no respect for the older generations like we did back when I was younger or even before that. And if we dig down deep to look at the root cause it is this. We are not ok with getting older. By being called Sir or Ma'am we think it makes us look old. Embrace who you are no matter what age and if that's how they were taught to respect those older than them, by all means let them do it.


And to keep this thread on track...

IC that I find confident men sexy as hell.


----------



## BigChaz

I say "yes ma'am" and "yes sir". I definitely say it to people older than me. I also say it to people my age. Yes sir and yes ma'am are something you say to people you respect. So if you ask me to do something, acknowledge something, or whatever and I respond "yes sir", it is not because I think you are older than me or something, it is because I respect you enough to acknowledge you and do as you have requested of me. As a matter of course, I do not call people I do not respect ma'am and sir.

When the rare person gets on me and acts upset at my yes sir or yes ma'am, I often times wonder if they don't want the respect that goes along with it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lol, I never learned to say sir or mamam at home.....it's actually something I learned in high school ROTC. We were expected to use it as a polite show of respect. 

I still continue to use it to this day.....because I view it as simple good manners.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> I say "yes ma'am" and "yes sir". I definitely say it to people older than me. I also say it to people my age. Yes sir and yes ma'am are something you say to people you respect. So if you ask me to do something, acknowledge something, or whatever and I respond "yes sir", it is not because I think you are older than me or something, it is because I respect you enough to acknowledge you and do as you have requested of me. As a matter of course, I do not call people I do not respect ma'am and sir.
> 
> When the rare person gets on me and acts upset at my yes sir or yes ma'am, I often times wonder if they don't want the respect that goes along with it.



Oddly enough. Even though I don't like people saying sir or ma'am to me, and it's not just an age thing I just feel to cool to be taken so seriously, I finish all of my sentences with sir or ma'am out of respect.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm calling bullshit on life.



+ I like Timbits way too much


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I sooooo need a makeover...this facebook thing is making me batty. However, its really cool to get into contact with my relatives.


----------



## stldpn

I confess my trip to the gulf this weekend was an utterly fantastic experience that left me wondering when I was going to find the time to go back.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I should go on dims at least once a day is that wierd oh well I just missed like a day or two and I miss alot


----------



## WillSpark

Now I feel like a picwhore again.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> Now I feel like a picwhore again.



Well isn't that special! IC I feel like a perv again - wonder what's the correlation?


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> Well isn't that special! IC I feel like a perv again - wonder what's the correlation?



Not sure but I like it. It feels like I provide you with perverted enjoyment and in return I get a boost of self-esteem and the knowledge that I can make you feel good and dirty.


----------



## stldpn

I C that I'm still daydreaming about early retirement even though I don't have a "real job" right now.


----------



## likeitmatters

I work only 20-25 hours a week and I am almost debt free and my bills total no more 250.00 a month.

and my confession is that I am uber cheap and want everything for free or as close to free. I look on craigs list for free items so I do not need to pay for them or go dumpster diving for other things....

:happy:


----------



## Nutty

I confess that I feel the need to confess


----------



## Linda

Nutty said:


> I confess that I feel the need to confess



Come lay on my confessional couch and tell me your woes.


----------



## Zowie

IC that as much as I bitch and whine, I really adore being student, I wish I could keep it up for longer. Maybe I will do a masters after all.


----------



## Nutty

Linda said:


> Come lay on my confessional couch and tell me your woes.



hahhaha


----------



## escapist

I confess after seening Chicken Legs getting her fighting spirit back all I can think of is this scene from Raising Arizona.


----------



## Guinness

IC that more ffa's need to join this board. Two of them that I really liked seem to have disappeared and one was probably my favorite


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> I confess after seening Chicken Legs getting her fighting spirit back all I can think of is this scene from Raising Arizona.



heheh...that was too funny


----------



## warwagon86

i confess my uni work is killing me!

4 more weeks and i will need to blow off some major steam!


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I am thinking . . . :happy:


----------



## BigChaz

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that I am thinking . . . :happy:



Don't hurt yourself


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> Don't hurt yourself



Nah no worries on that part I am thinking of someone  it only makes me happy :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC that i had a great nite....talked to my favorite Big handsome guy *CRUSH* and he uplifted my spirits on the way to a dinner celebrating my 14 yrs of sobriety!!!

IC i was really disappointed my 17 year old nephew didn't make it to the meeting, cause he lost his 3rd learners permit and now is SOL....had a fight with his mom and dad....so stayed home *


----------



## LovesBigMen

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC that i had a great nite....talked to my favorite Big handsome guy *CRUSH* and he uplifted my spirits on the way to a dinner celebrating my 14 yrs of sobriety!!!
> 
> [Yay HDANGEL15 that is great and positive news *


----------



## BigChaz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC that i had a great nite....talked to my favorite Big handsome guy *CRUSH* and he uplifted my spirits on the way to a dinner celebrating my 14 yrs of sobriety!!!
> 
> IC i was really disappointed my 17 year old nephew didn't make it to the meeting, cause he lost his 3rd learners permit and now is SOL....had a fight with his mom and dad....so stayed home *



How do you lose your learners permit three times? He got three traffic violations? How long does he have to wait before he can try again?


----------



## LovesBigMen

IC i was really disappointed my 17 year old nephew didn't make it to the meeting, cause he lost his 3rd learners permit and now is SOL....had a fight with his mom and dad....so stayed home [/SIZE][/FONT][/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry I haddent read this one forget what I said doh I am an idiot


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *14 yrs of sobriety!!!
> 
> *




*HUGE *CONGRATS, lady! That's so awesome!! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

LovesBigMen said:


> HDANGEL15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *IC that i had a great nite....talked to my favorite Big handsome guy *CRUSH* and he uplifted my spirits on the way to a dinner celebrating my 14 yrs of sobriety!!!
> 
> [Yay HDANGEL15 that is great and positive news *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> YUP, all good on that front
> 
> 
> 
> BigChaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you lose your learners permit three times? He got three traffic violations? How long does he have to wait before he can try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HE is a total stoner at 17 and he physically LOST IT, they won't let him have a new one for 6 months, kinda messes up his entire summer and starting school in the fall
> 
> 
> 
> Surlysomething said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE CONGRATS, lady! That's so awesome!! :bow::bow::bow:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks (((SURLY))) *
Click to expand...


----------



## djudex

HDANGEL15 said:


> *HE is a total stoner at 17 and he physically LOST IT*



:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I confess that I ate popeye's, wendy's, and del taco all in one day on sunday :eat1:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i was on the phone talking about food and then ordered 2 medium thin and crispy light cheese/normal tomato sauce/mushroom/onion pizzas for pickup in 15 minutes for $5.98 each *


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I really thought it was FRIDAY! Today, but no its just thursday haha
still today was nice oddly it rained and is very cool brrr.... chilly


----------



## BigChaz

IC that I went clothes shopping today and my pants waist size has gone up 4 inches in a very small amount of time. My secondary confession is that next door to the clothing store is a damn stored named "FUDGE". I went and bought a lot of fudge. That should be against the law to sell fudge next door to a clothing store for fat dudes. But it was pretty damn convenient.

IC I am weak willed.


----------



## stldpn

BigChaz said:


> IC that I went clothes shopping today and my pants waist size has gone up 4 inches in a very small amount of time. My secondary confession is that next door to the clothing store is a damn stored named "FUDGE". I went and bought a lot of fudge. That should be against the law to sell fudge next door to a clothing store for fat dudes. But it was pretty damn convenient.
> 
> IC I am weak willed.



Capitalism is all about location. When I was an intern, one of the main radiology centers available to the ladies needing a mammogram was located RIGHT NEXT TO a Hagen Daaz franchise. The ladies complained about the sexism of it but I strongly suspect the franchise owner was laughing all the way to the bank.

I C I'm feeling rather lonely today.


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> IC that I went clothes shopping today and my pants waist size has gone up 4 inches in a very small amount of time. My secondary confession is that next door to the clothing store is a damn stored named "FUDGE". I went and bought a lot of fudge. That should be against the law to sell fudge next door to a clothing store for fat dudes. But it was pretty damn convenient.
> 
> IC I am weak willed.



I think it gets to everyone at least it does to me :O


----------



## WillSpark

BigChaz said:


> My secondary confession is that next door to the clothing store is a damn stored named "FUDGE". *I went and bought a lot of fudge*.



Well, I'd hope so.

At leazst you can't blame them for false advertising.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C That I got my T-Shirt today YAYz!

My friend did an awesome job :happy::bow: 

View attachment Happy Buddah T-Shirt.jpg


----------



## WillSpark

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C That I got my T-Shirt today YAYz!
> 
> My friend did an awesome job :happy::bow:



It's asian but somehow also mexican. 

FFA team shirt, right there. Up there with the "I <3 Fat Boys" tee.


----------



## LovesBigMen

WillSpark said:


> It's asian but somehow also mexican.
> 
> FFA team shirt, right there. Up there with the "I <3 Fat Boys" tee.



Haha I thought since I know english and spanish might as well have both of them. And then the happy buddah just cause hes happy and hefty


----------



## likeitmatters

how I feel about love and myself...non existence and too filled with hurt and pain for me to deal with.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOQvUSrIrcE


----------



## warwagon86

bionic_eggplant said:


> IC that as much as I bitch and whine, I really adore being student, I wish I could keep it up for longer. Maybe I will do a masters after all.



hahaha me too and as much as i am stressed i have applied for masters too


----------



## likeitmatters

warwagon86 said:


> hahaha me too and as much as i am stressed i have applied for masters too



r u professional students? meaning you stay in school sort of forever? I can just imagine the bill for student loans if you use them...good luck.


----------



## Zowie

Haha, no, I would never be a professional student. I'm in Quebec, so cegep is super-cheap, it makes it easier for people to do 3 or 4 degrees before they decide what they'd like to do for real. Even University tuition is pretty cheap compared to the states.

There's just something about being a student that rocks. Mostly because you know, it won't last forever. So you enjoy it more that way.


----------



## veil

bionic_eggplant said:


> IC that as much as I bitch and whine, I really adore being student, I wish I could keep it up for longer. Maybe I will do a masters after all.



do it. don't put it off because it just gets more intimidating and the time out of school goes by way faster than you think.


----------



## Hole

I confess that I've kinda missed this place.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hole said:


> I confess that I've kinda missed this place.



Speaking on behalf of this place, it pretty much missed you as well.


----------



## warwagon86

likeitmatters said:


> r u professional students? meaning you stay in school sort of forever? I can just imagine the bill for student loans if you use them...good luck.



hahaha no i wish i was! here in the UK education is much cheaper.


----------



## Zowie

Warwagon, what are you studying?

No offense, likeitmatters, but make it sound like a bad thing that we're continuing our studies.


----------



## likeitmatters

bionic_eggplant said:


> Warwagon, what are you studying?
> 
> No offense, likeitmatters, but make it sound like a bad thing that we're continuing our studies.




I have met and lived with one man who was a professional student kid you not. He was in school for at least 10 years and kept changing his major every few years....sorry if you thought I was making you sound like that just brought a memory I had forgotten..

good luck in your studies...

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## veil

likeitmatters said:


> I have met and lived with one man who was a professional student kid you not. He was in school for at least 10 years and kept changing his major every few years....sorry if you thought I was making you sound like that just brought a memory I had forgotten..
> 
> good luck in your studies...
> 
> :bow::bow::bow:



ahh, professional students vs. grad school students... that's definitely a horse of a different color. i wish i had gone into grad school after college, but at the same time, i wouldn't have chosen the path i'm on now without more maturity and perspective.

that said, if you know what you want to do for the rest of your life, i say go for it as soon as possible. just remember that real life doesn't start when you get the degree; we're all living real lives right now, no matter what it is we do.


----------



## Zowie

likeitmatters said:


> I have met and lived with one man who was a professional student kid you not. He was in school for at least 10 years and kept changing his major every few years....sorry if you thought I was making you sound like that just brought a memory I had forgotten..
> 
> good luck in your studies...



Most people who are in school for longer than the average time just have a lot of trouble deciding exactly what they want to do in life due to multiple interests. I wouldn't call it professional student if he was actually studying.

A professional student is the kid who only does the bare minimum to be able to be accounted for as a full-time student, and only scrapes by in classes by begging for a passing grade, and has absolutely no interest in ever graduating or getting a career.


----------



## warwagon86

bionic_eggplant said:


> Warwagon, what are you studying?
> 
> No offense, likeitmatters, but make it sound like a bad thing that we're continuing our studies.



law and criminology! however i am growing tired at the minute i just need a break


----------



## Esther

warwagon86 said:


> law and criminology! however i am growing tired at the minute i just need a break



A break isn't a bad idea. I was feeling the same way... I became very rundown and depressed from being so busy for the last four years of my life. So I took a year off to work and earn tuition money... and it totally rejuvenated my love for school. I can't wait to go back and finish my studies this year!!


----------



## Tad

Smart, Esther! I know I really burned out part way through Uni, almost failing one term due to a complete and total lack of effort. I managed to re-focus somewhat after that and got through OK, but in full hindsight I should have arranged to have taken a year off, I think I would have ended up getting much more out of my studies.


----------



## Esther

Tad said:


> Smart, Esther! I know I really burned out part way through Uni, almost failing one term due to a complete and total lack of effort. I managed to re-focus somewhat after that and got through OK, but in full hindsight I should have arranged to have taken a year off, I think I would have ended up getting much more out of my studies.



That's kind of what happened to me. My grades weren't as good as I would have liked the last semester I was in school, and I completely froze up on one term paper and didn't complete it... just out of sheer anxiety. That's never happened to me before. It was totally embarrassing, and of course I failed that class. I was so upset with myself for wasting my own time and money like that. I figured that was a sign I needed some rest. I think if I had pushed myself to finish the last few credits I needed, I would have done very poorly.


----------



## Tad

In my case I was essentially saved by being in co-op (four months school, four months out working). Gave me just enough breathing room to finish staggering through. Although my final two school terms were back to back, and I was pretty much losing it by the end of that, thank goodness I'd snuck in an extra technical credit early on, and had unabashadely chosen a couple of easy non-tech electives in that last term.

Some people seem to get invigorated by school, but while I enjoyed it I just found it so draining.


----------



## chicken legs

Ic I need a break from Facebook.


----------



## BigIzzy

chicken legs said:


> Ic I need a break from Facebook.



IC that I might lose my sanity if I took a break from Facebook:doh:


----------



## stldpn

chicken legs said:


> Ic I need a break from Facebook.



It's funny that episode of south park was on again last night.


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> Ic I need a break from Facebook.



I took a break from it once and then missed like a bunch of big stuff, but then when I am on checking it everyday mostly nothing big happens


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C That I don't remember how much being sick sucks until it happens again
Blah being sick sucks.
The chicken soup is good though :happy:


----------



## NYC_FFA

IC that I have been doing Script Frenzy (writing a 100 page script in a month), and I am ridiculously behind and have little to no chance of finishing in time. I'm only at 35 pages, 65 to go. Oh well. My 35 pages are awesome. :happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

NYC_FFA said:


> IC that I have been doing Script Frenzy (writing a 100 page script in a month), and I am ridiculously behind and have little to no chance of finishing in time. I'm only at 35 pages, 65 to go. Oh well. My 35 pages are awesome. :happy:



"YOU CAN DO IT" lol like the guy says in a bunch of the Adam sandler movies. But you really can do it If you did 35 you can do it all better then I could ever do.


----------



## CastingPearls

BigIzzy said:


> IC that I might lose my sanity if I took a break from Facebook:doh:


Agreed. Definitely a psychotic break.


----------



## WillSpark

IC I'm a little too proud of this:

View attachment 79182


All it is is a chocolate bowl made with that balloon trick with some whipped choco-coffee mousse. Not hard to make at all, but I'm still proud of the compliments it got.


----------



## Hole

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Speaking on behalf of this place, it pretty much missed you as well.



I will speak for you and say I think you speak for yourself. 

Thanks though.


----------



## FishCharming

i totally missed you too! okay, i don't actually know you but that doesn't mean i didn't miss you, right? crap... now i'm all confused.


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, Fish, I had the same reaction. I only recognized Hole because a few other people had talked about her.
But welcome back, Hole!


----------



## chicken legs

Hole said:


> I confess that I've kinda missed this place.



Where have you been young lady..**points finger**.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Hole said:


> I confess that I've kinda missed this place.



Ah yes welcome back haha even though I don't know you, and I was here after you haha, but same welcome back


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel like an afterthought.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I feel like an afterthought.



Never . . .


----------



## stldpn

Surlysomething said:


> I feel like an afterthought.



you were missing?


----------



## isamarie69

IC that im random.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Surlysomething said:


> I feel like an afterthought.



Definitly not cause I remember you well not personaly haha you don't know me. But the way I remember you seem like you are pretty cool not an afterthought. Don't think like that chipper up.:happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

isamarie69 said:


> IC that im random.



Hmm haha seems like you are pretty random, but random is good.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I have been using the word indeed way to much latly 

Also I/C that PROM is tomorrow excited going with some of my awesome friends :happy: YAY!

Haha . . . tis all.:happy:


----------



## Zowie

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that I have been using the word indeed way to much latly
> 
> Also I/C that PROM is tomorrow excited going with some of my awesome friends :happy: YAY!
> 
> Haha . . . tis all.:happy:



Hahaha, I feel like such a goof, but that put a smile on my face. My neighbour's is coming up, I'm super excited, we went dress-shopping and all that jizz. I wish colleges had proms.


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I feel like such a goof, but that put a smile on my face. My neighbour's is coming up, I'm super excited, we went dress-shopping and all that jizz. I wish colleges had proms.



Really thats awesome I am glad it put a smile on your face.
:happy:


----------



## spiritangel

IC all this chilly cold weather makes me wish I had someone to snuggle and watch dvd's with


----------



## stldpn

spiritangel said:


> IC all this chilly cold weather makes me wish I had someone to snuggle and watch dvd's with



IC it's going to be 90 tomorrow here


----------



## CastingPearls

It was 80 here today and I spent a good deal of it soaking up the sun...I really think I have S.A.D. and this day brought out the best in me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess . . . I'm in LOVE and I don't care who KNOWS IT!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd0VBm8gU5o


----------



## isamarie69

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that I have been using the word indeed way to much latly
> 
> Also I/C that PROM is tomorrow excited going with some of my awesome friends :happy: YAY!
> 
> Haha . . . tis all.:happy:



Have a great time, Im jelous i never got to go.


----------



## isamarie69

WillSpark said:


> IC I'm a little too proud of this:
> 
> View attachment 79182
> 
> 
> All it is is a chocolate bowl made with that balloon trick with some whipped choco-coffee mousse. Not hard to make at all, but I'm still proud of the compliments it got.



Looks yummy! And i bet it was to make.


----------



## spiritangel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess . . . I'm in LOVE and I don't care who KNOWS IT!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd0VBm8gU5o




I loooove that movie through the swirly whirly gumdrops

just tooo cool and congrats

IC I am a bit dissappointed that not more people participated in my silent auction today or the games and fun stuffs in my facebook group but sooo grateful to the people that have


----------



## LovesBigMen

isamarie69 said:


> Have a great time, Im jelous i never got to go.




Oh haha thanks I will have fun and dance dance dance which I don't usually do or go to dances plus I dance terribly hahaha.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess . . . I'm in LOVE and I don't care who KNOWS IT!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd0VBm8gU5o



Haha CONGRATS! I gotta say I should of known ey good for you man.


----------



## warwagon86

i confess i am so so hungover and have been sick all day 

but i am unusually horny lol


----------



## LovesBigMen

Hahaha I/C that there is an up side to everything


----------



## Surlysomething

warwagon86 said:


> i confess i am so so hungover and have been sick all day
> 
> but i am unusually horny lol




I always get like that when i'm sick. Weird, eh?


----------



## Sixe

I confess i just turned down a ice cold beer so i could watch disaster movie.


and this movie is just awful.


----------



## ~da rev~

I hate to say it, but this I'm watching the original Nightmare on Elm Street for the first time ever. Pretty good thus far.


----------



## WillSpark

Sixe said:


> I confess i just turned down a ice cold beer so i could watch disaster movie.
> 
> 
> and this movie is just awful.



And the worst part is that it's one of the better ones in the series of "movie" movies.


----------



## warwagon86

Surlysomething said:


> I always get like that when i'm sick. Weird, eh?



i know right!!! but i swear to god if i had tried anything with anyone yesterday i would have died in agony!!! my head was like a bazooka ready to blow!


----------



## BigChaz

I confess I had a dream about dimensions today while while catching some shut eye after a ridiculously late night. It was kind of strange to be dreaming about someone I've never met. I private messaged her on here to talk about something she said, we started talking, I ended up driving to her over a long weekend one day, and we fell in love and ended up together. But the really strange part of the dream is that everyone here was watching the whole thing on their own TVs. What the heck is up with that?

Anyways, I am not going to say which lady from here it was in my dream, but she was pretty cool in my dream relationship!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> I confess I had a dream about dimensions today while while catching some shut eye after a ridiculously late night. It was kind of strange to be dreaming about someone I've never met. I private messaged her on here to talk about something she said, we started talking, I ended up driving to her over a long weekend one day, and we fell in love and ended up together. But the really strange part of the dream is that everyone here was watching the whole thing on their own TVs. What the heck is up with that?
> 
> Anyways, I am not going to say which lady from here it was in my dream, but she was pretty cool in my dream relationship!



that does sound pretty trippy . . . so who was it?


----------



## gobettiepurple

BigChaz said:


> I confess I had a dream about dimensions today while while catching some shut eye after a ridiculously late night. It was kind of strange to be dreaming about someone I've never met. I private messaged her on here to talk about something she said, we started talking, I ended up driving to her over a long weekend one day, and we fell in love and ended up together. But the really strange part of the dream is that everyone here was watching the whole thing on their own TVs. What the heck is up with that?
> 
> Anyways, I am not going to say which lady from here it was in my dream, but she was pretty cool in my dream relationship!



*Perhaps your subconcious is trying to tell you something . . . ?*


----------



## spiritangel

BigChaz said:


> I confess I had a dream about dimensions today while while catching some shut eye after a ridiculously late night. It was kind of strange to be dreaming about someone I've never met. I private messaged her on here to talk about something she said, we started talking, I ended up driving to her over a long weekend one day, and we fell in love and ended up together. But the really strange part of the dream is that everyone here was watching the whole thing on their own TVs. What the heck is up with that?
> 
> Anyways, I am not going to say which lady from here it was in my dream, but she was pretty cool in my dream relationship!



hmm thinking you should definately pm this person


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I didn't think someone so awesomesauce could exist.


----------



## warwagon86

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I didn't think someone so awesomesauce could exist.



Hozay you are smitten my man!

well done


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I didn't think someone so awesomesauce could exist.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZb4QalPe_4&feature=related 

Enjoy, it is a good feeling indeed


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZb4QalPe_4&feature=related
> 
> Enjoy, it is a good feeling indeed








AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Oh Tad, that is freaking PER-FECT!

And you're right, that is such a wonderful feeling!


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZb4QalPe_4&feature=related
> 
> Enjoy, it is a good feeling indeed



oh my but that is adorable!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZb4QalPe_4&feature=related
> 
> Enjoy, it is a good feeling indeed


OMG that just made me laugh AND cry. That girl bunny is SO me. Even down to the eyelashes.LOLOLOL


----------



## Bearsy

The girl from this post just broke up with her boyfriend this week. I'm thinking of making a move, but I don't want to be the rebound, but I worry that if I wait too long I'll be screwed.


----------



## Tad

Bearsy said:


> The girl from this post just broke up with her boyfriend this week. I'm thinking of making a move, but I don't want to be the rebound, but I worry that if I wait too long I'll be screwed.



How well do you know her? Are you a good enough friend to know at all how she is feeling/doing after the break-up? Do you have any reason to suspect that she might be interested in you?


----------



## Bearsy

We've been tight since high school, but all throughout I had feelings for her and they came to a head around senior year when I realized I was in love with her.

After that year ended though we don't get to see each other much, but we keep in contact through Facebook and texts all the time.

But anytime I see her the feelings come rushing back and a few weeks ago I saw her for the first time in ~4 months and when we hugged I just didn't want to let go. I realized how much I missed her and loved being around her. 

I know it's cliche to quote songs to explain your feelings but the song "_You Never Knew_" by Immortal Technique(minus the HIV and jail part) is exactly how I feel about this girl. I could care less about a physical relationship (although that would be fine with me, of course) but I just want to spend all my time with her. I'm so much more attracted to her mind than I am to her body. But the fact that she's a fox is a positive(or maybe a negative, I don't know).

I told her one time that I really was into her. I don't think I said love, but I was pretty drunk so I may have, but her response was "I love you like a brother" so that's about the extent of it. 
She talks about how she misses me and that the last great conversation she had was one of our all-nighters over some 40s of malt liquor in a stranger's apartment that we ended up in after a party at a friend's house.


I haven't spoken to her in a couple weeks(phone's off) and I found out about the breakup through her ex, whom I am now friends with, and I don't want to start off asking her how she's doing for fear that I'll look like a vulture.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZb4QalPe_4&feature=related
> 
> Enjoy, it is a good feeling indeed



hahahaah, that's pretty much how I'm feeling spot on.


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZb4QalPe_4&feature=related
> 
> Enjoy, it is a good feeling indeed



Hahaha okay, awesome. But I'm much more Thumper too.


----------



## WillSpark

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> that does sound pretty trippy . . . so who was it?



Me. It was me.


----------



## BigChaz

WillSpark said:


> Me. It was me.



WillSpark, I like you man, I think you are one cool cat. However, I don't *like* you, if you catch my drift. I am sorry to let you down. 

I'll make you a deal. Legally become a woman (with all the necessary equipment installed) and I will at least take you out on a date. Get back to me when it's done and let's talk.


----------



## WillSpark

Dude, at this point you're only lying to yourself.


----------



## Paquito

We all remember the time you imitated all of Will's poses. Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## spiritangel

IC that I am overwhelmed with happiness at having been told I have helped someone open up to lifes possibilities and someone else start back to their creative self, and somewhat humbled as well to know that I have had such an impact in such a short amount of time


----------



## Tad

spiritangel said:


> IC that I am overwhelmed with happiness at having been told I have helped someone open up to lifes possibilities and someone else start back to their creative self, and somewhat humbled as well to know that I have had such an impact in such a short amount of time



Yay you! It is great to be a catalyst for good


----------



## spiritangel

Tad said:


> Yay you! It is great to be a catalyst for good



huggles thanks Tad, well glad it was a catalyst for good change although I guess its all perception

IC I seem to be lacking patience atm and want to know everything now lol and I know I cant but that doesnt stop me from wanting to know some of the answers to stuff


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that my top favorite shows are Bones, Criminal Minds, Big Bang Theory, Glee, and House.:happy:

Haha truthfully I have to many to list.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that my top favorite shows are Bones, Criminal Minds, Big Bang Theory, Glee, and House.:happy:
> 
> Haha truthfully I have to many to list.



you should watch Chuck.


----------



## spiritangel

Geodetic_Effect said:


> you should watch Chuck.



love Chuck, but might be because I have a thing for geeky guys :wubu:


----------



## escapist

I Confess my girlfriend is so cute and lovable she makes my face hurt from smiling and laughing all the time. :wubu: She leaves me with just 1 conundrum, how can I cram more hours in the day so I can hold her even more. :blush: :happy:

Its just nice to actually have a crush on the person you share so much of your life with and they feel pretty much the same way.


----------



## Bearsy

Geodetic_Effect said:


> you should watch Chuck.



That's what I'm doing right now!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Geodetic_Effect said:


> you should watch Chuck.



Ah yes I will have to check it out it does look awesome haha:happy:


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am liking putting myself first in my life for a change and actually doing things for myself that I enjoy


----------



## LovesBigMen

spiritangel said:


> IC I am liking putting myself first in my life for a change and actually doing things for myself that I enjoy



That is very good, because you should always put your self first.


----------



## NYC_FFA

IC that...I'm getting married!

Finally, after 3 long years of being engaged, my BHM hubby and I are getting married! :wubu:

IC that I also just got Netflix, and my queue is now full of sappy romantic movies. I watched the unsappy (but very good) "When Harry Met Sally" on Sunday, and I'm looking for more good film romances. Any suggestions?


----------



## escapist

I Confess that sometimes when you think things just can't get any better, they actually do! :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

NYC_FFA said:


> IC that...I'm getting married!
> 
> Finally, after 3 long years of being engaged, my BHM hubby and I are getting married! :wubu:
> 
> IC that I also just got Netflix, and my queue is now full of sappy romantic movies. I watched the unsappy (but very good) "When Harry Met Sally" on Sunday, and I'm looking for more good film romances. Any suggestions?




congrats 



and I am a sucker for a mushy chick flick

if you havent seen forgetting sarah marshall yet you absolutely must

erm the wedding planner, how to loose a guy in 10 days, and the other one that pair did together

ooooh sooo many good uns


----------



## OneWickedAngel

NYC_FFA said:


> IC that...I'm getting married!
> 
> Finally, after 3 long years of being engaged, my BHM hubby and I are getting married! :wubu:
> 
> IC that I also just got Netflix, and my queue is now full of sappy romantic movies. I watched the unsappy (but very good) "When Harry Met Sally" on Sunday, and I'm looking for more good film romances. Any suggestions?



*Congrats! Congrats! Congrats! Congrats! Congrats! Congrats! *​
Add to your list: If you like classics go for the entire Thin Man series with Myrna Loy and William Powell. And anything with Kate Hepburn and Spencer Tracy together (especially Adam's Rib); the chemistry between those two is amazing.


----------



## Tad

NYC_FFA said:


> IC that...I'm getting married!
> 
> Finally, after 3 long years of being engaged, my BHM hubby and I are getting married! :wubu:



Congrats! :bow:


----------



## FishCharming

NYC_FFA said:


> IC that...I'm getting married!
> 
> Finally, after 3 long years of being engaged, my BHM hubby and I are getting married! :wubu:
> 
> IC that I also just got Netflix, and my queue is now full of sappy romantic movies. I watched the unsappy (but very good) "When Harry Met Sally" on Sunday, and I'm looking for more good film romances. Any suggestions?



What Dreams May Come


----------



## CastingPearls

NYC_FFA said:


> IC that...I'm getting married!
> 
> Finally, after 3 long years of being engaged, my BHM hubby and I are getting married! :wubu:
> 
> IC that I also just got Netflix, and my queue is now full of sappy romantic movies. I watched the unsappy (but very good) "When Harry Met Sally" on Sunday, and I'm looking for more good film romances. Any suggestions?


Mazel tov!!! May all your dreams come true!


----------



## LovesBigMen

NYC_FFA said:


> IC that...I'm getting married!
> 
> Finally, after 3 long years of being engaged, my BHM hubby and I are getting married! :wubu:
> 
> IC that I also just got Netflix, and my queue is now full of sappy romantic movies. I watched the unsappy (but very good) "When Harry Met Sally" on Sunday, and I'm looking for more good film romances. Any suggestions?



YAY! Congrats!


----------



## Melian

IC that djudex got me so hot and bothered. LOL. Showers just won't be the same for a few weeks, at least.....:smitten:


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> IC that djudex got me so hot and bothered. LOL. Showers just won't be the same for a few weeks, at least.....:smitten:



:flex:
:jiggle:
:batting:


----------



## Zowie

NYC_FFA said:


> IC that...I'm getting married!



That's fantastic, congradulations!



Melian said:


> IC that djudex got me so hot and bothered. LOL. Showers just won't be the same for a few weeks, at least.....:smitten:



I don't even know what to say to this, except that it put a big smile on my face. Eh, congradulations as well?


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC that I wish something good would happen for me soon.


----------



## NYC_FFA

spiritangel: I LOVE "Forgetting Sarah Marshall!" Fantastic movie, and the puppet musical is hilarious!

FishCharming: That's funny because "What Dreams May Come" is one of my fiance's favorite movies. So sad, but so good.

OneWickedAngel: I haven't seen "Adam's Rib," but I love classic movies. I'm adding it to my Netflix queue now.

Thanks for the suggestions, and keep them coming!


----------



## spiritangel

hugs glad we could help and yep cant wait to see what he does with the muppets considering he co wrote and is starring in the new muppet movie 


you could go (I am a huge fan of old musicals) 

Singing in the rain, Funny face, Gigi, seven brides for seven brothers, Brigadoon, Easter Parade, to name but a few


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> :flex:
> :jiggle:
> :batting:



......slut. 



bionic_eggplant said:


> Eh, congradulations as well?



Heh...not quite. However, sitting across from that man is enough to .....

(and at this point, I paused..."how gross do I really want to be," she thought? "Do I want to say something lovely that warms the hearts of strangers? Do I want to say something profound that inspires and uplifts?".....)

......burn a hole in my panties and make my gynecologist weep.

:eat2:


----------



## BigIzzy

Melian said:


> ......slut.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh...not quite. However, sitting across from that man is enough to .....
> 
> (and at this point, I paused..."how gross do I really want to be," she thought? "Do I want to say something lovely that warms the hearts of strangers? Do I want to say something profound that inspires and uplifts?".....)
> 
> ......burn a hole in my panties and make my gynecologist weep.
> 
> :eat2:



PERFECT!:bow:


----------



## Paquito

Melian said:


> ......slut.
> 
> 
> 
> Heh...not quite. However, sitting across from that man is enough to .....
> 
> (and at this point, I paused..."how gross do I really want to be," she thought? "Do I want to say something lovely that warms the hearts of strangers? Do I want to say something profound that inspires and uplifts?".....)
> 
> ......burn a hole in my panties and make my gynecologist weep.
> 
> :eat2:



I found that very warming and profound. Probably not nearly as warm as your panties were, but profound nonetheless.


----------



## Zowie

HAHAHA. I almost sprayed coffee through my nose. Brilliant.
That totally made my morning! I'll have to remember that one.
I'm glad you guys had a good time.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess, there's absolutely no way I'm going to be able to concentrate at work today. 

I hate you . . . in the most loving way possible.


----------



## rellis10

I confess...i may not have been completely honest with the man at the jobcentre this morning.

Well that's what he gets for making me go there every week instead of every two weeks. :happy:


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess, there's absolutely no way I'm going to be able to concentrate at work today.
> 
> I hate you . . . in the most loving way possible.



You're welcome.  Call it sweet revenge?


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> ......burn a hole in my panties and make my gynecologist weep.
> 
> :eat2:



HAHAHAHAHAHA. This is why you're the best.


----------



## JenFromOC

extra_fat_guy said:


> IC that I wish something good would happen for me soon.



It will....you have to make it happen. I finally learned that. Wishing you the best


----------



## JenFromOC

escapist said:


> I Confess that sometimes when you think things just can't get any better, they actually do! :happy:



Also, in my case, sometimes when you think things can't get any worse...they get better! LOL


----------



## escapist

JenFromOC said:


> Also, in my case, sometimes when you think things can't get any worse...they get better! LOL



Now that sounds particularly awesome!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Melian said:


> ....
> 
> ......burn a hole in my panties and make my gynecologist weep.
> 
> :eat2:





Hahaha oh my gosh AMAZING! Well put.



JenFromOC said:


> It will....you have to make it happen. I finally learned that. Wishing you the best



Indeed this is true 

And I/C that I finally got my internet back so now I will, be laughing today and not being able to tell people why xD.
I also confess this was and awesome couple of days.


----------



## Smite

People who used to hang with me on the other site knew I worked at a train place. This year they're making us wear a engineer's outfit, overalls, denim shirt, trian hat.

I kinda like it. *ashamed*


----------



## spiritangel

Smite said:


> People who used to hang with me on the other site knew I worked at a train place. This year they're making us wear a engineer's outfit, overalls, denim shirt, trian hat.
> 
> I kinda like it. *ashamed*



I soo want to see that and think its adorable


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC that I am happy a good friend sent me a message today. But I am also sad that so many people in oklahoma were hit by tornados. My family was lucky, but so many people weren't.


----------



## Esther

IC, I'm feeling annoyed by a certain few girls who keep pestering my boyfriend. I might have to slap a few skanks.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Esther said:


> IC, I'm feeling annoyed by a certain few girls who keep pestering my boyfriend. I might have to slap a few skanks.



and it goes a little something like this...







or maybe even this...


----------



## Esther

Hahahahaha. Those clips instantly made me feel better.


----------



## Paquito

IC that I had super awesome fun time with some of my friends tonight. It was the official kickoff for summer, and it was incredible. We harassed Walmart employees by taking the big bouncy balls from the toy section and hiding them all over the store, had a 15 minute dance party in the parking lot for a growing crowd of rednecks until we were kicked out, rapped with a gas station attendant, and played Truth or Dare in a park.

I love summer.


----------



## warwagon86

hahahaha lock laying the law!! that cheered me up


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Esther said:


> Hahahahaha. Those clips instantly made me feel better.





warwagon86 said:


> hahahaha lock laying the law!! that cheered me up



Hee-Hee! You're welcome, my job is done! :bow:


----------



## rellis10

IC that i like to sing at the top of my voice when nobody's around....but i am probably the worst singer in the world


----------



## Zowie

I confess that I am very happy to be nearly finished cegep. Two classes down, seven to go. I just want to get my ass out of here and start university.


----------



## chicken legs

OneWickedAngel said:


> and it goes a little something like this...



heheh...here is a weird ass Russian chick fight


----------



## Surlysomething

I think I work with the most miserable people that have ever existed.


So, I confess to missing my old job so much.


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I think I work with the most miserable people that have ever existed.
> 
> 
> So, I confess to missing my old job so much.




Aw 
It's hard enough to get up for work every morning without your co-workers with making it worse. I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## NYC_FFA

IC that I went to see "Please Give" tonight, and now I cannot get the image of Oliver Platt making out with Amanda Peet on the spa table out of my head...

:blush:

That Amanda Peet is a lucky girl.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I want to punch my dad's wife in the face so fucking hard. So fucking hard. So. Fucking. Hard.

Hard.

Fucking hard.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Well then I/C that I don't know what to do now, but have been told I will know what to do when the time comes.

Also I/C that I am very sleepy haha


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC insomnia leads me to finding out things I really could have happily gone the rest of my life without ever knowing about and now that crap is forever seared in my brain. 

And no, I won't say what because, trust me, you DON'T want to know.


----------



## Esther

OneWickedAngel said:


> IC insomnia leads me to finding out things I really could have happily gone the rest of my life without ever knowing about and now that crap is forever seared in my brain.
> 
> And no, I won't say what because, trust me, you DON'T want to know.



Hahahaha. I know how you feel... I couldn't sleep so I just went and streamed a rather traumatizing movie that someone warned me not to watch. I regret it!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I can fall asleep easy...no brainer...but STAY ASLEEP?

onlyl with complete sleep deprivation...maybe *


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I was wronge I am not happy. 
But I am not sad or mad I am content.


But I am at a loss I don't know what to do, I have it and I am blank
My mind doesn't know what to do my heart doesn't know and my gut doesn't know what to do and I feel dumb for not knowing, even though I shouldn't know.

And I can't say why I am confused or which ever just cause I just like had to say it 

Okie doke that was fun? haha:happy:


----------



## rellis10

IC I REAAAAALLY dont want to go to the jobcentre tommorow...every time i go there it destroys my soul a little more.


----------



## Zowie

rellis10 said:


> IC I REAAAAALLY dont want to go to the jobcentre tommorow...every time i go there it destroys my soul a little more.



Don't go. No one likes to lose their soul.


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> Aw
> It's hard enough to get up for work every morning without your co-workers with making it worse. I'm sorry to hear that.




Thanks, chickie. I just do my best to make it through the day and get the hell home. Haha.


----------



## Bearsy

IC my depression is coming back, hard. This is shitty.


----------



## escapist

I confess reading this thread makes me feel like I might be one of the few happy people in the universe lol.


----------



## spiritangel

Bearsy said:


> IC my depression is coming back, hard. This is shitty.



huggles Bearsy look after yourself 


IC I need someone to take pics of me cause I can never get all of me in photos


----------



## JenFromOC

Bearsy said:


> IC my depression is coming back, hard. This is shitty.



I hear ya


----------



## djudex

escapist said:


> I confess reading this thread makes me feel like I might be one of the few happy people in the universe lol.



I feel happy!

:happy:


----------



## escapist

djudex said:


> I feel happy!
> 
> :happy:



RRRRRRRREeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppppp!

See great reply's like that just make me want to... to..... SING!


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that every guy that I break up with (or divorce in this case) all of a sudden greatly improves their life. Like, it becomes a million times better.They become real go-getters, find better jobs, lose weight (not that I support this lol) and even get married. What the hell? 

I guess the lesson here is....if you want your life to get better, date Jen. It will end soon enough with a nasty break up, but hey, you'll get that job you always wanted...


----------



## Zowie

I confess my life is going pretty amazingly right now. I got my second job for the summer, working in a dry goods store, it's interesting and really quiet, and got a rasie at my tabacconist's job. I finished college, I'm in love with an amazing guy, and I'm moving away at the end of the summer.


----------



## cakeboy

I confess that while my life is going swimmingly right now, I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess my life is going pretty amazingly right now. I got my second job for the summer, working in a dry goods store, it's interesting and really quiet, and got a rasie at my tabacconist's job. I finished college, I'm in love with an amazing guy, and I'm moving away at the end of the summer.



Sounds great! Happy for you....


----------



## BigChaz

IC that in another thread I just complained / ranted about clothes not fitting properly yet I just finished my "second dinner" which consisted of an entire large pizza...

I think I need to work on my portion control. I already ate dinner tonight, I just ate a large pizza, and honestly I don't even feel like im stuffed. I could fit more! 

I am a bad, bad man. A bad man who loves him some pizza and has poor portion control.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess my life is going pretty amazingly right now. I got my second job for the summer, working in a dry goods store, it's interesting and really quiet, and got a rasie at my tabacconist's job. I finished college, I'm in love with an amazing guy, and I'm moving away at the end of the summer.



This is crazy bizzare, because there's this girl who I care about so much I can't put into words, and well she just finished college, got a second job, and a raise at her first, and she's moving at the end of the summer too . . .


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> This is crazy bizzare, because there's this girl who I care about so much I can't put into words, and well she just finished college, got a second job, and a raise at her first, and she's moving at the end of the summer too . . .



Not to mention that you're making everything even better for her. 

Hahaha, virtual face-sucking.


----------



## JenFromOC

BigChaz said:


> IC that in another thread I just complained / ranted about clothes not fitting properly yet I just finished my "second dinner" which consisted of an entire large pizza...
> 
> I think I need to work on my portion control. I already ate dinner tonight, I just ate a large pizza, and honestly I don't even feel like im stuffed. I could fit more!
> 
> I am a bad, bad man. A bad man who loves him some pizza and has poor portion control.



Um...are you trying to turn me on? Cuz...it's....not....working....


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> Um...are you trying to turn me on? Cuz...it's....not....working....



Damn, I wish it was working


----------



## OneWickedAngel

JenFromOC said:


> Um...are you trying to turn me on? Cuz...it's....not....working....





BigChaz said:


> Damn, I wish it was working


----------



## stldpn

IC that I have a scratchy throat and at the moment I'm so pissed about the mere possibility that I might get a cold that it's ridiculous.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Random confession eh? 

Yes. I did it. It was me. I can't lie about it anymore. 

And that thing on tuesday? Yes. That was me too.

I confess that I am nicer than I need to be to some people. I need to be a bit more selfish.


----------



## warwagon86

i confess that i am stuck in Ireland becasue of the stupid Icelandic volcano!!! i need to be in London for wednesday and i need to be in the states the following Thursday!!!!

so therofre i confess im a stressed out pup


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> I confess that I am nicer than I need to be to some people. I need to be a bit more selfish.




I/C that I also well was to nice to people befor I have learned to be more of not letting people walk all over me anymore. 

SO " You can do it!":happy:


----------



## CherryRVA

I/C that I am starting to lose faith in a friend and it sucks. It's like watching a train wreck.

What is it about big chicks who lose weight, then don't know how to act/conduct themselves? She's lost 40lbs on some crazy ass diet and now she's messin around with somebody she def shouldn't... cause he's married.

But of course, since his significant other "lost her job, became complacent with the relationship, and let herself go...'health-wise' (re: she gained weight)"...and my friend acts like it's an excuse to do what she wants with this guy. Oh, I guess since he's a weightlifter with six pack abs, that makes it ok. Yuck.


----------



## Tad

JenFromOC said:


> IC that every guy that I break up with (or divorce in this case) all of a sudden greatly improves their life. Like, it becomes a million times better.They become real go-getters, find better jobs, lose weight (not that I support this lol) and even get married. What the hell?
> 
> I guess the lesson here is....if you want your life to get better, date Jen. It will end soon enough with a nasty break up, but hey, you'll get that job you always wanted...



Or maybe the lesson is: date Jen, and you'll have that internal growth and changes that, down the road a little bit, will help lead to really great things. 

Because I don't think people suddenly get it together, it is just that the pre-cursor to change is often not so obvious. So I'm guessing that if so many of them have had this same pattern, there is something they all got from dating you.

Now, why the heck they were then dumb enough to lose you, that I don't know. Eejits!



bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess my life is going pretty amazingly right now. I got my second job for the summer, working in a dry goods store, it's interesting and really quiet, and got a rasie at my tabacconist's job. I finished college, I'm in love with an amazing guy, and I'm moving away at the end of the summer.



Ah, to be young, in love, employed, and striking out into the world.....it is a good time! Enjoy! (not saying the good times won't last, just that each is different, so enjoy the flavor of this one for all that it is worth).

ETA: I guess I shouldn't post here without a confession....hmmmm.... OK here is one: I was coming down the stairs an hour ago, and could almost feel what another hundred pounds of fat would be like as it jiggled and wobbled. When fantasy is so intense that you can feel it, it is bordering on disturbing.


----------



## veil

Tad said:


> Or maybe the lesson is: date Jen, and you'll have that internal growth and changes that, down the road a little bit, will help lead to really great things.
> 
> Because I don't think people suddenly get it together, it is just that the pre-cursor to change is often not so obvious. So I'm guessing that if so many of them have had this same pattern, there is something they all got from dating you.



wow, that's an absolutely amazing way to reframe that. it's happened to me too, and i never really considered it in that positive light.


----------



## JenFromOC

veil said:


> wow, that's an absolutely amazing way to reframe that. it's happened to me too, and i never really considered it in that positive light.



Yes, thank you Tad...but damn, he totally took the wind out of my sails! LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15

JenFromOC said:


> IC that every guy that I break up with (or divorce in this case) all of a sudden greatly improves their life. Like, it becomes a million times better.They become real go-getters, find better jobs, lose weight (not that I support this lol) and even get married. What the hell?
> 
> I guess the lesson here is....if you want your life to get better, date Jen. It will end soon enough with a nasty break up, but hey, you'll get that job you always wanted...



*interesting...every girl my brother breaks up with GETS MARRIED in the very next relationship..it's been years of this...he wants a movie about it...as it has become comical*


----------



## escapist

HDANGEL15 said:


> *interesting...every girl my brother breaks up with GETS MARRIED in the very next relationship..it's been years of this...he wants a movie about it...as it has become comical*



They already made that movie. Its called "Good Luck Chuck".


----------



## LovesBigMen

escapist said:


> They already made that movie. Its called "Good Luck Chuck".




Haha I was about to say that


----------



## Esther

IC... I am tired of hating myself.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I confess that I just watched "Showgirls" from start to finish


----------



## escapist

Ninja Glutton said:


> I confess that I just watched "Showgirls" from start to finish



OMG watch for signs of Neurological Damage....the fact you told us this might be the first sign  :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

What is this "Showgirls"?


----------



## rellis10

IC i'm about as nervous as i'v ever been as i get ready for my interview today. Wish me luck


----------



## Sasquatch!

I hope it goes well Rellis--what is the job?


----------



## talpa

rellis10 said:


> IC i'm about as nervous as i'v ever been as i get ready for my interview today. Wish me luck


Good luck.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sasquatch! said:


> What is this "Showgirls"?



I'd tell you, but then I'd have to kill myself.


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> IC... I am tired of hating myself.



I suppose saying "Then take a rest from that" would be a little facile, but not sure what else to say....other than I can't imagine what anyone would hate about you, so it must be hard work indeed to hate yourself 



rellis10 said:


> IC i'm about as nervous as i'v ever been as i get ready for my interview today. Wish me luck



Good luck!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> What is this "Showgirls"?



Only the best movie EVER!!!


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> I hope it goes well Rellis--what is the job?





talpa said:


> Good luck.





Tad said:


> Good luck!




Thanks to you all for the good luck, i think it paid off. The interview went well despite my cold, it seemed to die down a bit just in time. They seemed pretty impressed with me and i couldnt help but overhear that two of the interviewees hadnt even turned up....so i'm really confident about this one.

And to Sasquatch, the job's an admin assistant role for a training/community centre, advertised exclusively for the long term unemployed like (unfortunatly) myself.

Again, thank you all for the good luck :bow:


----------



## freakyfred

I confess I have a very late assignment I keep putting off doing. Idk what's wrong with me but everytime I try to start it I end up deleting what I have. 

im dum


----------



## bigbri

Let's not forget to say "yuck" about the guy involved. He does not have a right to extracurriculars because his woman has gained a few pounds. Maybe if he spent as much time romancing his woman as he must spend in the gym getting his "6 pack", she would take more interest in her health. A pass has to be caught to be worth anything.


----------



## Sasquatch!

> Sasquatch, the job's an admin assistant role for a training/community centre


Sounds like a pretty sweet gig! I found a job last month but it's in no way something I want to do on the longer term. Just finished updating my CV and about to delete my facebook in the run up to another massive application binge.


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> Sounds like a pretty sweet gig! I found a job last month but it's in no way something I want to do on the longer term. Just finished updating my CV and about to delete my facebook in the run up to another massive application binge.



Ah, i know the feeling. It's always better to get a job while you're in one though, so i reckon you'll be fine. Hope you find something you're happy to spend a long time in.

This job's only for six months if i get it, so after that i'm stuck in the job hunt again unless i can convince them to find a loophole and keep me on


----------



## stldpn

I confess... procrastination is not just for students. As a new teacher teaching a class that has only been taught once before on a new campus that is undergoing the accreditation process I'm supposed to submit copies of the test I intend to use as my final to both the dean and the head of dept at another campus by tomorrow. I've yet to begin  so I'll be working most of the night to find the 100 questions I want to use in my final.


----------



## Zowie

stldpn said:


> I confess... procrastination is not just for students. As a new teacher teaching a class that has only been taught once before on a new campus that is undergoing the accreditation process I'm supposed to submit copies of the test I intend to use as my final to both the dean and the head of dept at another campus by tomorrow. I've yet to begin  so I'll be working most of the night to find the 100 questions I want to use in my final.



Q: Who has the better beard?
a. Santa Claud
b. Chuck Norris
c. TEACHER


That was on my high school economics exam. He was so cool.


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> IC... I am tired of hating myself.



I'm feeling you on this one, kiddo.


----------



## NYC_FFA

IC that I should be sleeping, but I'm listening to my new "Glee" soundtrack instead...oops.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> Q: Who has the better beard?
> a. Santa Claud
> b. Chuck Norris
> c. TEACHER
> 
> 
> That was on my high school economics exam. He was so cool.



I don't do Multiple choice. The kids end up hating me because if i do a multiple choice they have to really know their shit to pass it. I do however do bonus questions like 

What 1983 movie starred Mathew Broderick as a hacker? What was the name of the process used to locate computers in his Area code? Describe the process.

That one was worth 5 points.


----------



## Tad

stldpn said:


> I don't do Multiple choice. The kids end up hating me because if i do a multiple choice they have to really know their shit to pass it.



Really? As a student I always loved multiple choice because if you had a vague clue you could usually figure out which answer had to be right! But I admit sample size = 1 for me is <<< than whatever sample size of students you've observed--just stunned to hear that some people see it that way.


----------



## stldpn

Tad said:


> Really? As a student I always loved multiple choice because if you had a vague clue you could usually figure out which answer had to be right! But I admit sample size = 1 for me is <<< than whatever sample size of students you've observed--just stunned to hear that some people see it that way.



If I do multiple choice, I build the test in such a way that there are no "throw away" answers.


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> Really? As a student I always loved multiple choice because if you had a vague clue you could usually figure out which answer had to be right! But I admit sample size = 1 for me is <<< than whatever sample size of students you've observed--just stunned to hear that some people see it that way.



See, I like multiple choice too for the reason, at least you get a suggestion, instead of being totally clueless.

I love interesting bonus questions. A science teacher asked us to write the best science/math-related joke we could think of. 
Why did the chicken cross the Mobius strip? To get to the same side!


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> IC... I am tired of hating myself.



i'm going to go ahead and offer my services as a surrogate self-flagellation boy. For the low low price of a sushi dinner i will hate my self twice as much as normal so as to carry your burden! throw in some mochi ice cream and i'll even break out the whips! 

seriously though, i dont really hate myself that much though so it's not really too huge a burden to double it up 

and i'll spare you the platitudes but there's not many people around here that really deserve to hate themselves so go easy or you'll go blind! wait, that's from something totally different... :doh:


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I have alot to do today and I shouldn't be on here then 
:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC a special person has me really confused.


----------



## MaybeX

Discovered that nowdays two 20 oz. beers gets me tipsy. :blush:


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm awake at 2am (not uncommon for me anyway) and writing a story for my competetive hobby because i've been lazy and the deadline's tommorow night.

Naughty Me.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that the more I think about it...the more it bothers me. And, I admit, I'm a little surprised by it. Ok, and a tad hurt as well. 

Do I get an award for being vague? LOL


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> IC that the more I think about it...the more it bothers me. And, I admit, I'm a little surprised by it. Ok, and a tad hurt as well.
> 
> Do I get an award for being vague? LOL



I don't think such an award exists. Sorry


----------



## MaybeX

I confess I have never seen LOST, and have no regrets about it whatsoever.


----------



## spiritangel

extra_fat_guy said:


> IC a special person has me really confused.



hugs I hate that feeling hope you get some clarity soon


----------



## extra_fat_guy

spiritangel said:


> hugs I hate that feeling hope you get some clarity soon


Thanks. Things have gotten better.


----------



## JenFromOC

JenFromOC said:


> IC that the more I think about it...the more it bothers me. And, I admit, I'm a little surprised by it. Ok, and a tad hurt as well.
> 
> Do I get an award for being vague? LOL



Nevermind, I've gone from being bothered....to being done. Thanks for listening, everyone


----------



## djudex

That was quick whatever it was.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I had really high blood pressure when I went to the doctor today. Completely out of the ordinary for me. And I'm very irritated about it. He even put me on medication. WTF?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I had really high blood pressure when I went to the doctor today. Completely out of the ordinary for me. And I'm very irritated about it. He even put me on medication. WTF?



I was on 2 medications for it. Regular exercise took me off of one. Now I only take a diuretic to pull excess fluid out of my blood.


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i totally had a pig out day... i had to run to the grocery store after work and they always have these things that look sort of like canolis but instead of a crispy shell it's a flaky one. anyways, every time i go i look at these things and decide against them since one pastry is like a daily allotment of calories, but not today. today not only did i buy them but i ate three, and then drank two beers and ate a giant plate of nachos and slipped into a fatabetic come for 2 hours... :blush:


----------



## Tad

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I had really high blood pressure when I went to the doctor today. Completely out of the ordinary for me. And I'm very irritated about it. He even put me on medication. WTF?



He put you on medication after just _one_ high blood pressure reading? To me that sound irresponsible to the point of being dangerous! I'd read up on the medication before you started taking it....and go post on the health board (if you haven't) with your numbers and the meds, we have a number of members who could give you better advice.....I'm thinking it would make sense to get a number of measurements on different days/time of day, etc, but at the same time if you are in a potentially dangerous situation then should not hesitate on taking the meds, etc.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I had really high blood pressure when I went to the doctor today. Completely out of the ordinary for me. And I'm very irritated about it. He even put me on medication. WTF?



I'd definitely get a second opinion. I had the same thing happen with a doctor. My BP has always been great. Then one day they take it and its really high. Tried to get me on meds but I am not a fan of taking drugs so I went to a different doctor. A few doctors actually. They took many BP readings, even did a tilt table test and my BP is great. New doctor said they probably just used a cuff that was too small. Between human error, computer error if they use the machine to take your BP, and the fact that your BP is constantly changing, there should definitely be multiple tests administered by multiple people to come to an accurate conclusion.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I'd definitely get a second opinion. I had the same thing happen with a doctor. My BP has always been great. Then one day they take it and its really high. Tried to get me on meds but I am not a fan of taking drugs so I went to a different doctor. A few doctors actually. They took many BP readings, even did a tilt table test and my BP is great. New doctor said they probably just used a cuff that was too small. Between human error, computer error if they use the machine to take your BP, and the fact that your BP is constantly changing, there should definitely be multiple tests administered by multiple people to come to an accurate conclusion.



He's absolutely right about the cuff size. I have had a too high reading from a too small cuff. Always insist on a large cuff and make them take it on the same arm every time.
Also, my allergy medication can drive my blood pressure up- so perhaps it would help to make sure you're not taking anything before you get it tested again.


----------



## JenFromOC

Thanks everyone...I'm a nurse so I did discuss those things with him right away. We talked about that I was sick, holding the baby while they were taking my BP, it was only one reading, the small cuff to chubby arm ratio, etc. We actually discussed several options and chose a diurectic instead of an actual BP medication for those and some other medical reasons. He's been my doctor for almost 20 years so I trust his judgement. Also, I refused a second reading during the visit because if it was higher, that would have opened a whole 'nother can o' worms. Once I've had a high reading, I get freaked out and it goes downhill from there.


----------



## Bearsy

There is a girl in my life who wants to hook up, but I know she's also looking for a relationship. Problem is she's dumber than a bag of rocks and has a grating personality. IC I'm thinking of hooking up with her a few times and dumping her.


----------



## freakyfred

Bearsy said:


> There is a girl in my life who wants to hook up, but I know she's also looking for a relationship. Problem is she's dumber than a bag of rocks and has a grating personality. IC I'm thinking of hooking up with her a few times and dumping her.



Dude don't do that. If you don't want a relationship and you know she's looking for one, don't mess with her head. This could turn out real bad D:


----------



## Paquito

Bearsy said:


> There is a girl in my life who wants to hook up, but I know she's also looking for a relationship. Problem is she's dumber than a bag of rocks and has a grating personality. IC I'm thinking of hooking up with her a few times and dumping her.



...seriously? This really seems like an acceptable thing to do? Don't complain about relationship problems or wanting to date someone really badly when you're willing to do that to a girl.


----------



## Tad

Bearsy said:


> . IC I'm thinking of hooking up with her a few times and dumping her.



a) mean.

b) bad karma.

c) when some girl treats you like trash, we'll point, laugh, and say 'you were owed that one' and that just wouldn't be pretty, what with all those smudged computer monitors from us trying to point at you.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Bearsy said:


> There is a girl in my life who wants to hook up, but I know she's also looking for a relationship. Problem is she's dumber than a bag of rocks and has a grating personality. IC I'm thinking of hooking up with her a few times and dumping her.



*OUCH...how would that feel if some chick used you like that? and you were really into her???????*


----------



## WillSpark

Bearsy said:


> There is a girl in my life who wants to hook up, but I know she's also looking for a relationship. Problem is she's dumber than a bag of rocks and has a grating personality. IC I'm thinking of hooking up with her a few times and dumping her.



Dick move, man.

Dick. Move.


----------



## Joe944

If you're honest with her and play it right you can hook up with her while letting her know you aren't really interested in a relationship.


----------



## spiritangel

Bearsy said:


> There is a girl in my life who wants to hook up, but I know she's also looking for a relationship. Problem is she's dumber than a bag of rocks and has a grating personality. IC I'm thinking of hooking up with her a few times and dumping her.



That would leave me feeling omg sooo low, womens self esteem can be a fragile thing, and every action we take has consequences far beyond the ripples we see when first dropping the pebble in the pond

I would hate for a guy to do that to me, have actually had guys chat me up, get to know me really well in the hopes they could use a visit to me as a holliday and a hook up, I am just not that kind of girl (mind you this was pre meeting my ex) and was so annoyed at them wasting my time like that they were never spoken to again as I know I am worth more than that, at least tell her you can hook up but that it be upfront the worst that can happen is she says no, but often women look at getting over that first hurdle and hooking up with someone as he will be mine soon so really think about this one bearsy, plus do you really want the he will sleep with anything that moves rep? because while it doesnt matter to a lot of people I certainly dont want to be with someone who has slept with every woman he can get his hands on

just some of my thoughts

Hugs and good luck


----------



## veil

Bearsy said:


> There is a girl in my life who wants to hook up, but I know she's also looking for a relationship. Problem is she's dumber than a bag of rocks and has a grating personality. IC I'm thinking of hooking up with her a few times and dumping her.




i hope this is an "i confess" in the need-penance sort of confession. that's a shit thing to do, and kind of a weird counterpoint to the issue you yourself mentioned with a bit back.


----------



## Zowie

I confess I really want to go against everyone else and tell you to go for it. Heck, you only live once, and the outcome might be a surprise. 

But I won't say that. Because I need to support my fellow wimmins.

DO IT! LIVE DANGEROUSLY!


----------



## CastingPearls

bad bad juju man.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I've discovered that some of the most ditsy seeming women I have met in my life aren't really dumb. 

There is a difference.

The dumbest people are ones that always assume things, IMO.


----------



## SanDiega

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The dumbest people are ones that always assume things, IMO.



Now that is some wisdom right there.


----------



## crazygood

Joe944 said:


> If you're honest with her and play it right you can hook up with her while letting her know you aren't really interested in a relationship.



If by "play it right" you mean he should be completely open and upfront about not wanting a relationship with her from the get-go and if she still is interested in sleeping with him and he truly believes that she understands that nothing else will come of it, then yeah, go for it. 

Otherwise, no, just no.


----------



## Joe944

crazygood said:


> If by "play it right" you mean he should be completely open and upfront about not wanting a relationship with her from the get-go and if she still is interested in sleeping with him and he truly believes that she understands that nothing else will come of it, then yeah, go for it.
> 
> Otherwise, no, just no.



Yeah that's what I meant. If you come across the right way and aren't a complete asshole it is possible to hook up with a girl on a friends-only basis. If you seriously don't like the girl and don't feel like you respect her enough to handle something like that just don't go for it. Who knows though she may grow on ya.


----------



## crazygood

Joe944 said:


> Yeah that's what I meant. If you come across the right way and aren't a complete asshole it is possible to hook up with a girl on a friends-only basis. If you seriously don't like the girl and don't feel like you respect her enough to handle something like that just don't go for it. Who knows though she may grow on ya.



Okay, cool, just wanted to make sure we're all on the same page here. LOL Nothing wrong with a friends with benefits thing, as long as there's good communication and mutual respect.


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess I really want to go against everyone else and tell you to go for it. Heck, you only live once, and the outcome might be a surprise.
> 
> But I won't say that. Because I need to support my fellow wimmins.
> 
> DO IT! LIVE DANGEROUSLY!



I was gonna tell him to go for it too...


----------



## stldpn

I confess.. I wrote a few notes that looked like this back in the day.


----------



## Linda

stldpn said:


> I confess.. I wrote a few notes that looked like this back in the day.



That website is my new favorite.


----------



## Zowie

stldpn said:


> I confess.. I wrote a few notes that looked like this back in the day.



Haha, I'm not looking forwards to that, I'm moving in with 5 strangers in August. I bet there will be lots of "I lick my cheese" notes in the fridge.


----------



## stldpn

Linda said:


> That website is my new favorite.




The roommate stuff on that board reminds me of my college years. There was always a post it war brewing.


----------



## stldpn

bionic_eggplant said:


> Haha, I'm not looking forwards to that, I'm moving in with 5 strangers in August. I bet there will be lots of "I lick my cheese" notes in the fridge.



Hopefully they are tolerant people and you are tolerant as well. Roommates will prepare you well for all the people you have to sit 2 ft away from in your professional life and loathe quietly


----------



## Lamia

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He's absolutely right about the cuff size. I have had a too high reading from a too small cuff. Always insist on a large cuff and make them take it on the same arm every time.
> Also, my allergy medication can drive my blood pressure up- so perhaps it would help to make sure you're not taking anything before you get it tested again.



I tried to tell my last nurse that and she got bitchy with me. I said this cuff is too small and is going to have a higher reading. She just acted like I was the dumbest person on the planet and said "This is as big as they come" which is a @#[email protected] lie because I've had huge cuffs before. My blood pressure when taken with a big cuff is 112/72 with a small cuff is 130/86. 

I have lone atrial fib and they put me on cardizem which when I take it my blood pressure measures at 86/60 ish....I can barely function. So I don't take it. I use it only when I am feeling an attack come on which is about once every 3 years.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that being moved to the "friend zone" hurts a little.


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> Haha, I'm not looking forwards to that, I'm moving in with 5 strangers in August. I bet there will be lots of "I lick my cheese" notes in the fridge.



Oh my God. I lived with three strangers first year... and by the end of the year there was actually a post-it note battle going on that divided the house. Two of the girls were leaving douchey, unnecessary notes everywhere that were utterly infuriating for the other girl and I. Literally... if one of us ran late one day and left a single dish on the counter, we'd come home to a note: "Wash your dishes". I finally snapped and took all the notes down... and then the note-leavers confronted ME about being passive-aggressive!!! "You know, it was really immature to take the notes down."
AHHH.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> Oh my God. I lived with three strangers first year... and by the end of the year there was actually a post-it note battle going on that divided the house. Two the girls were leaving douchey, unnecessary notes everywhere that were utterly infuriating for the other girl and I. Literally... if one of us ran late one day and left a single dish on the counter, we'd come home to a note: "Wash your dishes". I finally snapped and took all the notes down... and then the note-leavers confronted ME about being passive-aggressive!!! "You know, it was really immature to take the notes down."
> AHHH.



In college I had a roommate who liked to do the note thing. The thing was, it was my apartment. I paid every cent of every bill because he was down on his luck and I was giving him a place to stay for free. I came home to notes like every day. I confronted him about it and said "If you have a problem, tell me. I will work it out with you."

Well, one day I came home from school and found that he wasn't home but he had left the eye of the stove on. So I wrote a note that said "Sucks." and put all his shit (like 10 things) outside of the apartment. He ended up moving back in with his parents in an entirely different city. Billy, you suck. How did you ever get such a hot girlfriend? I will never know, you gross slob.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> In college I had a roommate who liked to do the note thing. The thing was, it was my apartment. I paid every cent of every bill because he was down on his luck and I was giving him a place to stay for free. I came home to notes like every day. I confronted him about it and said "If you have a problem, tell me. I will work it out with you."
> 
> Well, one day I came home from school and found that he wasn't home but he had left the eye of the stove on. So I wrote a note that said "Sucks." and put all his shit (like 10 things) outside of the apartment. He ended up moving back in with his parents in an entirely different city. Billy, you suck. How did you ever get such a hot girlfriend? I will never know, you gross slob.



Hahahahahaha.
What is it with complete ding-a-lings getting hot girlfriends/boyfriends? Idgi.


----------



## WillSpark

Esther said:


> Hahahahahaha.
> What is it with complete ding-a-lings getting hot girlfriends/boyfriends? Idgi.



Um we already have a thread pertaining to a that type of issue. 

"All the nice girls love a bastard!"


----------



## NYC_FFA

JenFromOC said:


> IC that being moved to the "friend zone" hurts a little.



Been there, and totally agree.


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> IC that being moved to the "friend zone" hurts a little.



If you go way deep into the friend zone, I have a nice little home set up. Visit me.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Wow I am dumb just saw the complement rep things yeah thank you all for that they were great!
 *BIG HUGS FOR ALL* your just just amazing people:happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I feel just so darn loved :blush:
You all gave me some love here is some LOVE back <33333
Lil bit of my HEART of all of you just GREAT GREAT people much love to you all *HUGS HUGS HUGS*:happy:
I am so happy right now and not just, because I came back from a great pool party :happy:


----------



## Marky85

i confess i feel im finally at peace with being fat and have no desire to hold it in, in public anymore.i also confess i'm a big gaming and sc-fi nerd


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lamia said:


> I tried to tell my last nurse that and she got bitchy with me. I said this cuff is too small and is going to have a higher reading. She just acted like I was the dumbest person on the planet and said "This is as big as they come" which is a @#[email protected] lie because I've had huge cuffs before. My blood pressure when taken with a big cuff is 112/72 with a small cuff is 130/86.
> 
> I have lone atrial fib and they put me on cardizem which when I take it my blood pressure measures at 86/60 ish....I can barely function. So I don't take it. I use it only when I am feeling an attack come on which is about once every 3 years.



I'm kind of a bitchy type when someone pisses me off myself. I would tell the doctor about that nurses issues and ignorance


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that sometimes I enjoy myself a little too much


----------



## warwagon86

JenFromOC said:


> IC that sometimes I enjoy myself a little too much



lol i know that feeling im nursing a 4 day hangover....i thought i was fine but no im not and i have hit the wall


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I was just going to take like a nap and ended up sleeping for 5 hours 
opps:happy:


----------



## Joe944

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that I was just going to take like a nap and ended up sleeping for 5 hours
> opps:happy:



I was supposed to sleep 8 hours and slept 4 instead.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Joe944 said:


> I was supposed to sleep 8 hours and slept 4 instead.


aww passes some sleep to you :happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Grr I/C that my IM's are being hecka lame yahoo and msn what the heck geeze


----------



## stldpn

I confess I have absolutely no desire to work and every intention of going home and sleeping the rest of the day away.


----------



## rellis10

IC i just spent over two hours obsessing over an online Literacy test just so i can avoid doing a single day re-cap course in it sometime next week. I finally got the 'High Level 2' score that i knew i could attain so i could get out of the course.


----------



## escapist

IC I'm totally shocked to find out I'm 512 lbs. I walked for an hour today then swam a 1/2 hour tonight. I think I'm starting to see what others are saying about me being a really fit/healthy/strong Fat guy.


----------



## Melian

IC that this place is like an addiction.

Not a pleasant one, like "Oh I'm totally addicted to this delicious cake," and not even an addiction to something that's destructive, but at least worthy of the title. It's not "this coke is so powerful and the high is so good, I just can't stop doing it!!!"

No. It's more like meth. Nobody really wants to be using, but they tried it when they were vulnerable, got sucked in and now they can't pull away, despite all efforts. 

Yeah. This place is meth.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that instead of going somewhere far....I should have been looking in my own backyard. I found something pretty cool.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> IC that this place is like an addiction.
> 
> Not a pleasant one, like "Oh I'm totally addicted to this delicious cake," and not even an addiction to something that's destructive, but at least worthy of the title. It's not "this coke is so powerful and the high is so good, I just can't stop doing it!!!"
> 
> No. It's more like meth. Nobody really wants to be using, but they tried it when they were vulnerable, got sucked in and now they can't pull away, despite all efforts.
> 
> Yeah. This place is meth.



*LMFAO* (good thing nobody is around at the moment). Yes--that is just about exactly how I feel a lot of days.



JenFromOC said:


> IC that instead of going somewhere far....I should have been looking in my own backyard. I found something pretty cool.



 (and yes, it is amazing how often that can happen!)


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

I confess that I have a few things to confess!

1) I met someone really awesome last night!

2) I drank alot last night and enjoyed it, (but I'm not usually a big drinker)!

3) I had more fun last night than I ever imagined I could! 

4) I cant wait to see her again! :smitten:


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> IC I'm totally shocked to find out I'm 512 lbs. I walked for an hour today then swam a 1/2 hour tonight. I think I'm starting to see what others are saying about me being a really fit/healthy/strong Fat guy.



Its about time..dang it. Jeeezzzzz. :wubu:


----------



## FishCharming

i believe in you escapist


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Yeah. This place is meth.



Mmmmm meth


----------



## Carrie

Lamia said:


> I tried to tell my last nurse that and she got bitchy with me. I said this cuff is too small and is going to have a higher reading. She just acted like I was the dumbest person on the planet and said "This is as big as they come" which is a @#[email protected] lie because I've had huge cuffs before. My blood pressure when taken with a big cuff is 112/72 with a small cuff is 130/86.


I'm kinda late to the party re. this topic, but I just wanted to mention that if the small cuffs are all a healthcare provider has, consider having them take your bp using the cuff on your more slender forearm instead of your bulkier upper arm. At my doctor's office, all of the nurses know how to do that - they do have one large cuff, but I think they like not having to go chase it down in another exam room!


----------



## stldpn

Melian said:


> IC that this place is like an addiction.
> 
> Not a pleasant one, like "Oh I'm totally addicted to this delicious cake," and not even an addiction to something that's destructive, but at least worthy of the title. It's not "this coke is so powerful and the high is so good, I just can't stop doing it!!!"
> 
> No. It's more like meth. Nobody really wants to be using, but they tried it when they were vulnerable, got sucked in and now they can't pull away, despite all efforts.
> 
> Yeah. This place is meth.



so why aren't more of the posters dropping weight and losing teeth?


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Yeah. This place is meth.



Ugh, I just came back from Vancouver, don't talk to me about meth, they have a huge problem. I swear to god, it must be the most miserable drug in existance.


----------



## Joe944

420 for the win.  Actually I stopped smoking bud for the most part too a while back. I'm quite drug and alcohol free these days, rather surreal.


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I'm thinking about marriage again. For awhile, I didn't feel like I could ever find someone who would want me enough for it. And now... I don't care. I know that's what I want in the end and I can dream about it before finding the right person, not just after it. I just have to find someone who's worthy of me, instead of the other way around


----------



## Esther

IC, I have the worst luck.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Esther said:


> IC, I have the worst luck.



I know the feeling. I always joke around saying if it wasn't for bad luck I wouldn't have any luck at all. Keep your head up I am sure your luck will change.


----------



## Joe944

IC that I drank way too much coffee at work, at least I got a lot done.


----------



## KittyKitten

Melian said:


> IC that this place is like an addiction.
> 
> Not a pleasant one, like "Oh I'm totally addicted to this delicious cake," and not even an addiction to something that's destructive, but at least worthy of the title. It's not "this coke is so powerful and the high is so good, I just can't stop doing it!!!"
> 
> No. It's more like meth. Nobody really wants to be using, but they tried it when they were vulnerable, got sucked in and now they can't pull away, despite all efforts.
> 
> Yeah. This place is meth.



LOL, it is like an addiction. I'm been coming on these forums more often posting about a variety of subjects. It is so damn addictive.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Damn it is addicting, well I have lost the whole I have to get on part, but then when I don't get on there is so much I need to read when I get back xD:happy:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC I dated a stripper. Not the brightest thing I have ever done. lol


----------



## NYC_FFA

IC that I finally know why so many people elope, and I understand Pam from "The Office" when she says, "This is our wedding...why did we invite all these people?"

My values and my fiance's values seem to be clashing with my parents values so much with this wedding. Everything from alcohol (my parents don't want it served) to gay friends bringing their partners ("Will they be all over each other?") seems to be an issue. Tonight, my mother accused me of not only engaging in an inappropriate relationship with a male friend but also being unappreciative of her and my dad. 

I am on the brink of pulling out the "It's my wedding!" line, and my wedding is still months away...  Any suggestions on how to cope?


----------



## LovesBigMen

NYC_FFA said:


> IC that I finally know why so many people elope, and I understand Pam from "The Office" when she says, "This is our wedding...why did we invite all these people?"
> 
> My values and my fiance's values seem to be clashing with my parents values so much with this wedding. Everything from alcohol (my parents don't want it served) to gay friends bringing their partners ("Will they be all over each other?") seems to be an issue. Tonight, my mother accused me of not only engaging in an inappropriate relationship with a male friend but also being unappreciative of her and my dad.
> 
> I am on the brink of pulling out the "It's my wedding!" line, and my wedding is still months away...  Any suggestions on how to cope?




Damn! Well Missy it is your wedding your parents already had there freaking wedding if they are just going to be bringing in a bunch of negativity and not understanding that what they say is just an oppinion not a final desition. What are they thinking you serve that alcohol and you let the gay partners come together it's the 21 century for goodness sake.
And don't let them get to you like bring you down or anything, because that day is YOUR day not theres yours and your soon to be husband. If they don't have anything positive to say they should not say anything.
You be *HAPPY* 
So put a smile on your face you seem like and AWESOME women and I hope all the best for you!:happy:


----------



## WillSpark

NYC_FFA said:


> IC that I finally know why so many people elope, and I understand Pam from "The Office" when she says, "This is our wedding...why did we invite all these people?"
> 
> My values and my fiance's values seem to be clashing with my parents values so much with this wedding. Everything from alcohol (my parents don't want it served) to gay friends bringing their partners ("Will they be all over each other?") seems to be an issue. Tonight, my mother accused me of not only engaging in an inappropriate relationship with a male friend but also being unappreciative of her and my dad.
> 
> I am on the brink of pulling out the "It's my wedding!" line, and my wedding is still months away...  Any suggestions on how to cope?



I'm sure this isn't the corrent verbal response, but dammit this _is_ your wedding and if they don't approve of something they can suck it.


----------



## crazygood

extra_fat_guy said:


> IC I dated a stripper. Not the brightest thing I have ever done. lol



Why? I have family members (yes, more than one!) who are strippers/exotic dancers and they have good relationships with their partners. Are you sure the problem in this relationship was her profession? Seriously, this is judgmental and offensive.


----------



## Zowie

crazygood said:


> Why? I have family members (yes, more than one!) who are strippers/exotic dancers and they have good relationships with their partners. Are you sure the problem in this relationship was her profession? Seriously, this is judgmental and offensive.



It depends on experiences. A friend (okay, more of a friend of friend) worked as a stripper for a while and always had problems with boyfriends getting ridiculously jealous after the stripper-as-girlfriend novelty wore off.


----------



## crazygood

bionic_eggplant said:


> It depends on experiences. A friend (okay, more of a friend of friend) worked as a stripper for a while and always had problems with boyfriends getting ridiculously jealous after the stripper-as-girlfriend novelty wore off.



But that really wasn't her issue, was it? It was the partner's insecurities. Maybe that's what the OP was referring to, his insecurities and jealousy? I didn't read it that way, but then, it wasn't a detailed post.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

crazygood said:


> Why? I have family members (yes, more than one!) who are strippers/exotic dancers and they have good relationships with their partners. Are you sure the problem in this relationship was her profession? Seriously, this is judgmental and offensive.



It just warms my heart to know there are strippers out there that have good relationships. Even though its none of your business I didn't have a problem with her job.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

crazygood said:


> But that really wasn't her issue, was it? It was the partner's insecurities. Maybe that's what the OP was referring to, his insecurities and jealousy? I didn't read it that way, but then, it wasn't a detailed post.



I didn't know this was a random detailed confession thread. Thats right its not. Its the random single confession thread. That being said I will let everyone figure out what I was actually saying. The person who guesses right gets a prize.


----------



## JenFromOC

extra_fat_guy said:


> I didn't know this was a random detailed confession thread. Thats right its not. Its the random single confession thread. That being said I will let everyone figure out what I was actually saying. The person who guesses right gets a prize.



I don't want the prize, it just wouldn't be fair considering the fact that I know the details...I just want to reiterate the fact that it's a random single confession thread and you can confess whatever the fuck you want to. 

And, for the record crazygood, it had nothing to do with insecurity and/or jealousy....the bitch may have been the best stripper to grace the Earth, but we may never know cuz she never wanted to work. And she was a cheater. And an all around horrible, horrible human being. Now I'm just pissed....


----------



## occowboysfan94

I confess these last 2 weeks have been the worst of my life.


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> I don't want the prize, it just wouldn't be fair considering the fact that I know the details...I just want to reiterate the fact that it's a random single confession thread and you can confess whatever the fuck you want to.
> 
> And, for the record crazygood, it had nothing to do with insecurity and/or jealousy....the bitch may have been the best stripper to grace the Earth, but we may never know cuz she never wanted to work. And she was a cheater. And an all around horrible, horrible human being. Now I'm just pissed....









I tease because I love. And I'm a jerk. Mostly the jerk thing.


----------



## JenFromOC

occowboysfan94 said:


> I confess these last 2 weeks have been the worst of my life.



Sorry to hear that *HUGS*


----------



## JenFromOC

IC...it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## JenFromOC

djudex said:


> I tease because I love. And I'm a jerk. Mostly the jerk thing.



Sorry lol...I'm in a lot of pain this morning which is putting a damper on my mood. This place doesn't need any more negativity and I sure did add to it.


----------



## occowboysfan94

JenFromOC said:


> Sorry to hear that *HUGS*



I was going to head off to bed in a shitty mood but thanks to you my spirits are up. So thank you i really needed a hug.


----------



## Melian

extra_fat_guy said:


> I didn't know this was a random detailed confession thread. Thats right its not. Its the random single confession thread. That being said I will let everyone figure out what I was actually saying. The person who guesses right gets a prize.



Hope it's not the herps!


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> Sorry lol...I'm in a lot of pain this morning which is putting a damper on my mood. This place doesn't need any more negativity and I sure did add to it.



Don't even worry about it, I've got enough happy stored up to fuel me for decades and leftovers to share! :happy:



Melian said:


> Hope it's not the herps!



lawl!


----------



## djudex

IC that getting my new Blackberry at work today is making me far more excited than it should be.

Fuck it!


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Melian said:


> Hope it's not the herps!



No it wasn't that. I didn't get a VD. But that was a good guess. I tried to give you rep for that guess, but I have have to spread it around first.


----------



## stldpn

NYC_FFA said:


> IC that I finally know why so many people elope, and I understand Pam from "The Office" when she says, "This is our wedding...why did we invite all these people?"
> 
> My values and my fiance's values seem to be clashing with my parents values so much with this wedding. Everything from alcohol (my parents don't want it served) to gay friends bringing their partners ("Will they be all over each other?") seems to be an issue. Tonight, my mother accused me of not only engaging in an inappropriate relationship with a male friend but also being unappreciative of her and my dad.
> 
> I am on the brink of pulling out the "It's my wedding!" line, and my wedding is still months away...  Any suggestions on how to cope?



Not trying to be an ass but, if you expect your parents to assist financially with the wedding you can bet your boots that they're going to want input. If on the other hand you are paying for this thing on your own, you SHOULD tell them firmly and politely that the only thing you need from them is moral support.


----------



## Sasquatch!

extra_fat_guy said:


> I have have to spread it around first.



*raises an eyebrow*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

stldpn said:


> Not trying to be an ass but, if you expect your parents to assist financially with the wedding you can bet your boots that they're going to want input. If on the other hand you are paying for this thing on your own, you SHOULD tell them firmly and politely that the only thing you need from them is *moral support*.



That should be _morale_ support. The parents have obviously already put in their two cents on morals, making what should be one of the best times in her life more stressful than it needs to be. 

NYC_FFA, If your parents are putting in a good chunk for the wedding, then I agree with Stldpn, it's considerably harder to just tell them where they can go. If this is the case, (and if you ca, afford to do so), try a compromise: you and your fiancé will get the alcohol. If your parents aren't the ones paying for it, they can try to complain, but they cant stop you and a good time is had by all who imbibe. However, as for their preconceived notions of your friends' behaviors (gay or otherwise), explain to your parents nicely that this is about you and not the two of them and you want all of the people YOU care about to celebrate with you, not just the people they care about and they are just going to have to deal with it.


----------



## crazygood

extra_fat_guy said:


> Even though its none of your business I didn't have a problem with her job.



Then why did you mention it?


----------



## extra_fat_guy

crazygood said:


> Then why did you mention it?



Because I felt like it, and lots of people on here already knew about her.


----------



## crazygood

extra_fat_guy said:


> Because I felt like it, and lots of people on here already new about her.



Ah, well, since everyone else knows you're not being rude and sexist, it's all good.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

crazygood said:


> Ah, well, since everyone else knows you're not being rude and sexist, it's all good.



I really don't care if I am being rude or sexist. If someone dates a stripper, and it works out good for them.


----------



## NYC_FFA

OneWickedAngel said:


> That should be _morale_ support. The parents have obviously already put in their two cents on morals, making what should be one of the best times in her life more stressful than it needs to be.
> 
> NYC_FFA, If your parents are putting in a good chunk for the wedding, then I agree with Stldpn, it's considerably harder to just tell them where they can go. If this is the case, (and if you ca, afford to do so), try a compromise: you and your fiancé will get the alcohol. If your parents aren't the ones paying for it, they can try to complain, but they cant stop you and a good time is had by all who imbibe. However, as for their preconceived notions of your friends' behaviors (gay or otherwise), explain to your parents nicely that this is about you and not the two of them and you want all of the people YOU care about to celebrate with you, not just the people they care about and they are just going to have to deal with it.




Thanks for the advice. I am much, much more concerned about my gay and lesbian friends feeling welcome at my wedding than the alcohol issue. I'm trying not to be ungrateful because yes, my parents are helping out with paying for it, but sometimes its difficult because my values and my parents' values clash quite a bit.


----------



## escapist

I confess so far the strippers I've dated were fun in small doses. I don't think they were bad people or anything. After I got to know them better I realized they just weren't what I wanted. It had little to do with the job, and everything to do with their "issues".


----------



## JenFromOC

I confess, I'm laughing so hard right now. Also, listening to a Meatloaf song. And eating Chocolate Cheerios. And waiting for someone to correct my poor punctuation. LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> I confess, I'm laughing so hard right now. Also, listening to a Meatloaf song. And eating Chocolate Cheerios. And waiting for someone to correct my poor punctuation. LOLOLOLOLOLOL



I confess I'm happy you're posting so much again. Always puts a smile on my face to read what you write. 

I also confess, we use an instant messaging system at work, and every time someone types LOL through it at work, I always type "EL OH EL" and I tell them it's in spanish. I know it's not funny, just sharing.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I'm happy you're posting so much again. Always puts a smile on my face to read what you write.
> 
> I also confess, we use an instant messaging system at work, and every time someone types LOL through it at work, I always type "EL OH EL" and I tell them it's in spanish. I know it's not funny, just sharing.



Actually, it made me el oh el....thank you, I needed that


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Actually, it made me el oh el....thank you, I needed that



I've been meaning to write you too, so don't let me forget.


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


> I tease because I love. And I'm a jerk. Mostly the jerk thing.



IC my mom just got two ubber cute kittens (sisters) :wubu: and one is black/white (Pepper) and the other is a calico (Amber) and now I visit alllll the time..lol.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I'm happy you're posting so much again. Always puts a smile on my face to read what you write.
> 
> I also confess, we use an instant messaging system at work, and every time someone types LOL through it at work, I always type "EL OH EL" and I tell them it's in spanish. I know it's not funny, just sharing.



*((HOZAY)))) you are always a laugh riot *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I'm happy you're posting so much again. Always puts a smile on my face to read what you write.
> 
> I also confess, we use an instant messaging system at work, and every time someone types LOL through it at work, I always type "EL OH EL" and I tell them it's in spanish. I know it's not funny, just sharing.



You are a bad boy.....because now I'm tempted to write this to one of the spanish interpreters at my job on the messenger.....just betting they don't think I'm very funny either :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are a bad boy.....because now I'm tempted to write this to one of the spanish interpreters at my job on the messenger.....just betting they don't think I'm very funny either :doh:



Hahahaha! DO IT!!!


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Hahahaha! DO IT!!!



Me gustaría hacer el amor a un elefante bebé, si éste ha dulces ojos en mí, pero no creo que la gente estaría muy apreciar de mis acciones. Pero Hozay, hozay eres verdaderamente el elefante en esta historia. Yo le enamora con cacahuetes - tostados, salados, cubiertos de chocolate, lo que su corazón desea.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Me gustaría hacer el amor a un elefante bebé, si éste ha dulces ojos en mí, pero no creo que la gente estaría muy apreciar de mis acciones. Pero Hozay, hozay eres verdaderamente el elefante en esta historia. Yo le enamora con cacahuetes - tostados, salados, cubiertos de chocolate, lo que su corazón desea.



That's not the first time someone has used a baby elephant as a euphemism for me, nor the first time someone has told me all the things they want to win me over with. 

Call me :wubu::smitten:


----------



## CastingPearls

Baby elephant! ROFL! This thread is so full of WIN!


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> That's not the first time someone has used a baby elephant as a euphemism for me, nor the first time someone has told me all the things they want to win me over with.
> 
> Call me :wubu::smitten:



:smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> :smitten: . . . :smitten:



:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## stldpn

escapist said:


> I confess so far the strippers I've dated were fun in small doses. I don't think they were bad people or anything. After I got to know them better I realized they just weren't what I wanted. It had little to do with the job, and everything to do with their "issues".



Let's be honest though... the issues are generally what attracted them to the job. I dated a few bartenders in my day. And while there are a few people in those professions that are straight arrows there are definite reasons why people want to be paid in tips, in cash, daily. Substance abuse is one of the biggest. 

Substance abuse doesn't make a person evil. But it can contribute to the hangups that make them damn near impossible to date.

I confess I still tip well because I know that it's a shitty bottom rung job that few people are good at.


----------



## Bearsy

I confess I'm sick of getting friend zoned. It doesn't even phase me anymore when it happens. Now I'm just bored by it. It's always the same thing... "I value our friendship too much"... how can you value the friendship when we see each other maybe 10 times a year at the most?


----------



## Esther

Bearsy said:


> I confess I'm sick of getting friend zoned. It doesn't even phase me anymore when it happens. Now I'm just bored by it. It's always the same thing... "I value our friendship too much"... how can you value the friendship when we see each other maybe 10 times a year at the most?



Ah, that sucks dude. I'm not gonna lie, I say that sort of thing to guys I'm just not attracted to in that way... it's not so much "friend zoning", but a way to try and let the guy down easy (even though it is a cheesy worn out line that still hurts peoples' feelings). There's a good chance the girls you're referring to are using that line the same way. But really, would you even want someone who isn't that interested in you to string you along? Take it as a sign that it won't ever be, and keep on keepin' on... you deserve to find someone who thinks you're amazing!


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> Me gustaría hacer el amor a un elefante bebé, si éste ha dulces ojos en mí, pero no creo que la gente estaría muy apreciar de mis acciones. Pero Hozay, hozay eres verdaderamente el elefante en esta historia. Yo le enamora con cacahuetes - tostados, salados, cubiertos de chocolate, lo que su corazón desea.






HAHA WOW!!! I am so happy I can read spanish xD:happy:


----------



## veil

IC i need to learn spanish!


----------



## LovesBigMen

veil said:


> IC i need to learn spanish!




You should Veil you should well I have just always known spanish xD, but you should so learn it.:happy:


----------



## veil

LovesBigMen said:


> You should Veil you should well I have just always known spanish xD, but you should so learn it.:happy:



i know some, enough to ask for directions etc, and i studied latin for a few years so when i read it i can usually get the gist of the text, but i'd love to speak it fluently, enough to use in clinical practice.


----------



## LovesBigMen

veil said:


> i know some, enough to ask for directions etc, and i studied latin for a few years so when i read it i can usually get the gist of the text, but i'd love to speak it fluently, enough to use in clinical practice.



Well I believe you will be able to speak fluently cause your AWESOME like that :happy: and a very good person


----------



## Zowie

I confess, I'm a horrible driver. There is no way I'm getting my license this year.


----------



## CastingPearls

veil said:


> IC i need to learn spanish!


<pssssst....Google Translate>


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, I'm a horrible driver. There is no way I'm getting my license this year.



What I can't believe that sounds like nonsense you are probably awesome or practice xD:happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

CastingPearls said:


> <pssssst....Google Translate>




What!?!?! CastingPearls it doesn't work all the time its good to learn new things too xD:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

LovesBigMen said:


> What!?!?! CastingPearls it doesn't work all the time its good to learn new things too xD:happy:


ROFL!!! no no no! I'm not discounting learning another language (I've got Polish and Spanish Rosetta Stones) but in a pinch, Google Translate is the gato's culo.


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, I'm a horrible driver. There is no way I'm getting my license this year.



Good luck on your test! If it's any consolation, I was brutal too and I NEVER thought I was gonna be a driver... but I passed somehow!


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, I'm a horrible driver. There is no way I'm getting my license this year.



I passed with 2 points above the failing score. YOU'VE GOT IT GIRL.


----------



## Bearsy

Esther said:


> Ah, that sucks dude. I'm not gonna lie, I say that sort of thing to guys I'm just not attracted to in that way... it's not so much "friend zoning", but a way to try and let the guy down easy (even though it is a cheesy worn out line that still hurts peoples' feelings). There's a good chance the girls you're referring to are using that line the same way. But really, would you even want someone who isn't that interested in you to string you along? Take it as a sign that it won't ever be, and keep on keepin' on... you deserve to find someone who thinks you're amazing!



"I know we have a real strong connection, but I'm still not over *him*"
:/
It's been over a year.
Fuck it, don't chase 'em, replace 'em.


----------



## JenFromOC

Bearsy said:


> I confess I'm sick of getting friend zoned. It doesn't even phase me anymore when it happens. Now I'm just bored by it. It's always the same thing... "I value our friendship too much"... how can you value the friendship when we see each other maybe 10 times a year at the most?




That's why I just cut shit off immediately. It's mean at first, but it really saves the whole stupid, "I just wanna be friends...blah, blah, blah...." Whatever!!! What stupid ass chick would "friend zone" you anyway?


----------



## smiley55

sorry in advance i don't mean to be a party pooper, but i never told anyone this before and I just have to get it out somewhere. and hope this might be a safe place to do so..

i confess that I have been indifferent about finding love or being in love with someone else (in the past present etc w/e) for years. 

There I said it. *phew*

Good day,

S.


----------



## JenFromOC

smiley55 said:


> sorry in advance i don't mean to be a party pooper, but i never told anyone this before and I just have to get it out somewhere. and hope this might be a safe place to do so..
> 
> i confess that I have been indifferent about finding love or being in love with someone else (in the past present etc w/e) for years.
> 
> There I said it. *phew*
> 
> Good day,
> 
> S.



I totally get it...


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that my work day was completely hellish....as well as a mathematical impossiblilty. I then came home and now am doing the single mommy thing...I'm so overly happy that I have the next 3 days off. What the hell will I do with all that time? hehe


----------



## LovesBigMen

CastingPearls said:


> ROFL!!! no no no! I'm not discounting learning another language (I've got Polish and Spanish Rosetta Stones) but in a pinch, Google Translate is the gato's culo.



Ah well when you mean it that way xD :happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

smiley55 said:


> sorry in advance i don't mean to be a party pooper, but i never told anyone this before and I just have to get it out somewhere. and hope this might be a safe place to do so..
> 
> i confess that I have been indifferent about finding love or being in love with someone else (in the past present etc w/e) for years.
> 
> There I said it. *phew*
> 
> Good day,
> 
> S.




Its good to let it out and many people are like that you are not alone :happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC that my office-mate has been on vacation for a FULL WEEK  and I am totally bummed she is gonna be back today. TIME to plug in the ear buds again full time, she is 200% drama and annoying *


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, I'm a horrible driver. There is no way I'm getting my license this year.



Well, on the bright side, if you can learn to drive in Montreal then you are laughing anywhere else in Canada! Drivers in Montreal, on average, are more aggressive and assume a higher level of competence in other drivers than you see elsewhere in the country. So if you are not ready for your test....go take it when you get to Vancouver


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> Well, on the bright side, if you can learn to drive in Montreal then you are laughing anywhere else in Canada! Drivers in Montreal, on average, are more aggressive and assume a higher level of competence in other drivers than you see elsewhere in the country. So if you are not ready for your test....go take it when you get to Vancouver



Thanks for the support everyone!
Haha, it's actually worse, since I'm in the suburbs people are CRAZY. And my instructor makes me laugh, "Just cut that bitch off, or she'll do it to you."

Montreal, where you learn to drive like an asshole.


----------



## veil

bionic_eggplant said:


> Thanks for the support everyone!
> Haha, it's actually worse, since I'm in the suburbs people are CRAZY. And my instructor makes me laugh, "Just cut that bitch off, or she'll do it to you."
> 
> Montreal, where you learn to drive like an asshole.



huh, and i was JUST about to offer to teach you to drive in boston!


----------



## Zowie

veil said:


> huh, and i was JUST about to offer to teach you to drive in boston!



Why? Just as bad?

I was amazed when I went to Vancouver. Drivers stop for pedestrians, give priority to bicycles, observe traffic signals... 
While here, I've had my back wheel clipped 4 times already this summer while cycling, and nearly been run over twice while walking.


----------



## balletguy

I find that that most of the time the larger the city the more you will get the crazy drivers. I live in the country now, and people actually wave with all 5 fingers


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> I was amazed when I went to Vancouver. Drivers stop for pedestrians, give priority to bicycles, observe traffic signals...
> While here, I've had my back wheel clipped 4 times already this summer while cycling, and nearly been run over twice while walking.



Hahaha-- biking and walking in Montreal was always interesting; I have to admit I always got a bit of an adrenaline rush from biking there, because I felt you had to be alert and on the ball at all times. But I was fortunate enough never to get clipped! (just blew out spokes and axles going over lovely roads)


----------



## KittyKitten

balletguy said:


> I find that that most of the time the larger the city the more you will get the crazy drivers. I live in the country now, and people actually wave with all 5 fingers



That is so true. Gawd, I can't stand driving.


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> Hahaha-- biking and walking in Montreal was always interesting; I have to admit I always got a bit of an adrenaline rush from biking there, because I felt you had to be alert and on the ball at all times. But I was fortunate enough never to get clipped! (just blew out spokes and axles going over lovely roads)



But they're going to fix the roads! One day! They promised!

Hahaha. I had a friend here for Europe, he couldn't understand why the roads were so bad. He even asked if we got earthquakes and that might be the reason.


----------



## balletguy

bionic_eggplant said:


> But they're going to fix the roads! One day! They promised!
> 
> Hahaha. I had a friend here for Europe, he couldn't understand why the roads were so bad. He even asked if we got earthquakes and that might be the reason.



I am starting to like dirt roads...


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i am totally going to do something i definitely shouldn't with someone i work with... 

this is absolutely going to be one of those "in hindsight..." type situations...

:huh:


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> IC that i am totally going to do something i definitely shouldn't with someone i work with...
> 
> this is absolutely going to be one of those "in hindsight..." type situations...
> 
> :huh:



Just don't sex with them. Everything else can be dealt with.
But if that's what you're hinting at... Sex away!


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> IC that i am totally going to do something i definitely shouldn't with someone i work with...
> 
> this is absolutely going to be one of those "in hindsight..." type situations...
> 
> :huh:



Just do it (do her?). Do it and don't regret it. Life is too short.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that my mom just saved me from a complete emotional meltdown. Hopefully my daughter, Peyton, has a lovely night with grandma! lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

JenFromOC said:


> IC that my mom just saved me from a complete emotional meltdown. Hopefully my daughter, Peyton, has a lovely night with grandma! lol



*YAH GRANDMA!!!! :kiss2:*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i should be heading to the gym to meet trainer right now....and I am just gonna do laundry instead..........i stayed at work 2 hours late..to get off 5 hours early tomorrow....and am just ready to vege...........*


----------



## FishCharming

sex with them? lawl! ahh eggy, you make me laugh!

and yeah, i think i totally am... let the drama begin!


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that my ex husband really makes me scratch my head...I'm really sick so I don't feel like going to the store. I asked him to pick up diapers for Peyton and some cold medicine for me. He said yes to the diapers....no to the cold medicine. Dick. LOL


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> IC that my ex husband really makes me scratch my head...I'm really sick so I don't feel like going to the store. I asked him to pick up diapers for Peyton and some cold medicine for me. He said yes to the diapers....no to the cold medicine. Dick. LOL



What an idiot. 
At least you know that there are many men here who would gladly fetch you cold medicine if given the chance. And cook you soup, and give you a massage, and do everything so you feel better.


----------



## Christov

I flirt with the idea of bigamy not on the principle that I want to dip my dick in multiple ladies or because I have commitment issues, but because I honestly believe I can love multiple people on the same and equal level in terms of a relationship.


----------



## Malachi26

I confess that I often tell people and myself that I don't have any regrets in life. But secretly, I do.


----------



## JenFromOC

Christov said:


> I flirt with the idea of bigamy not on the principle that I want to dip my dick in multiple ladies or because I have commitment issues, but because I honestly believe I can love multiple people on the same and equal level in terms of a relationship.



Huh. Makes sense. I like that.


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> Huh. Makes sense. I like that.



But, can the people you love deal with you loving others as equals? 
That's where the problems begin.


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> But, can the people you love deal with you loving others as equals?
> That's where the problems begin.



Yeah, I know...that's why I don't do it LOL


----------



## Christov

bionic_eggplant said:


> But, can the people you love deal with you loving others as equals?
> That's where the problems begin.


Exactly. Unless you specifically search out like-minded people, but even then, you're not guaranteed to 'love' these people in a way that would make a bigamous relationship work.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> IC that my ex husband really makes me scratch my head...I'm really sick so I don't feel like going to the store. I asked him to pick up diapers for Peyton and some cold medicine for me. He said yes to the diapers....no to the cold medicine. Dick. LOL



You know I would get you some medicine if I could. I hope you get to feeling better soon.


----------



## shortfat

Malachi26 said:


> I confess that I often tell people and myself that I don't have any regrets in life. But secretly, I do.



I think we all have them, but would you do anything over. I'm 55 and have many regrets, but would not necessarily change anything if I could do it over. I am afraid I would not have the good things I have now, if it weren't for the wrong choices I made long ago. Just a thought.


----------



## Bearsy

Bearsy said:


> There is a girl in my life who wants to hook up, but I know she's also looking for a relationship. Problem is she's dumber than a bag of rocks and has a grating personality. IC I'm thinking of hooking up with her a few times and dumping her.



So this same girl; I tell her I'm not looking for any kind of relationship but if she wanted to get physical and thats it it would be cool. Kind of a dick thing to say, but whatever. We've texted a few times and sexted once, then I send her a link to This video, "What's it Gonna Be" by Mike O'Connel ft. Dr. Ken Jeong and she replies


> "LMFAO!!!!!!!! Omgg i loveee it && I think you too!!!!!!!!! "


Keep in mind, we've only met once. And had 3-4 text conversations that never lasted any longer than 15 minutes. I think it's time to cut some ties. 

Edit: Video is sexual in content and contains strong language and a tiny Asian Dr dressed in a shiny silver velor full body jumpsuit.


----------



## JenFromOC

Bearsy said:


> So this same girl; I tell her I'm not looking for any kind of relationship but if she wanted to get physical and thats it it would be cool. Kind of a dick thing to say, but whatever. We've texted a few times and sexted once, then I send her a link to This video, "What's it Gonna Be" by Mike O'Connel ft. Dr. Ken Jeong and she replies
> Keep in mind, we've only met once. And had 3-4 text conversations that never lasted any longer than 15 minutes. I think it's time to cut some ties.
> 
> Edit: Video is sexual in content and contains strong language and a tiny Asian Dr dressed in a shiny silver velor full body jumpsuit.



LOL I'm thinking she was joking when she said she "loved" you? How bad could it be? It's just sex...


----------



## Paquito

Bearsy said:


> So this same girl; I tell her I'm not looking for any kind of relationship but if she wanted to get physical and thats it it would be cool. Kind of a dick thing to say, but whatever. We've texted a few times and sexted once, then I send her a link to This video, "What's it Gonna Be" by Mike O'Connel ft. Dr. Ken Jeong and she replies
> Keep in mind, we've only met once. And had 3-4 text conversations that never lasted any longer than 15 minutes. I think it's time to cut some ties.
> 
> Edit: Video is sexual in content and contains strong language and a tiny Asian Dr dressed in a shiny silver velor full body jumpsuit.



Erm these days, "love" is used to describe a myriad of things. I tell my friends I love them, my mailman that I love him for bringing me good news, and I even tell posters that I love them on here. Hell, I've proposed to posters here like 35712309857125 times.

I don't think she's actually in love with you.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I miss my BHM pizza delivery guy


----------



## escapist

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I miss my BHM pizza delivery guy



lol what did he bring, Double Meat Sausage?


----------



## WillSpark

escapist said:


> lol what did he bring, Double Meat Sausage?



.*rimshot*


----------



## JenFromOC

escapist said:


> lol what did he bring, Double Meat Sausage?



He sure did....extra large too....now I really, really, really want pizza. LOL


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

JenFromOC said:


> He sure did....extra large too....now I really, really, really want pizza. LOL



He sounds like a lucky pizza guy! I wonder if I could get a job at that pizza place...


----------



## occowboysfan94

Bionic is right Jen there are plenty of us men that would love to fetch medicine, cook and give you a massage. Hell I'd do that regardless if you were sick on not.



bionic_eggplant said:


> What an idiot.
> At least you know that there are many men here who would gladly fetch you cold medicine if given the chance. And cook you soup, and give you a massage, and do everything so you feel better.


----------



## JenFromOC

Bearsy said:


> So this same girl; I tell her I'm not looking for any kind of relationship but if she wanted to get physical and thats it it would be cool. Kind of a dick thing to say, but whatever. We've texted a few times and sexted once, then I send her a link to This video, "What's it Gonna Be" by Mike O'Connel ft. Dr. Ken Jeong and she replies
> Keep in mind, we've only met once. And had 3-4 text conversations that never lasted any longer than 15 minutes. I think it's time to cut some ties.
> 
> Edit: Video is sexual in content and contains strong language and a tiny Asian Dr dressed in a shiny silver velor full body jumpsuit.



LOL I'm laughing so hard...."If you really care about that vagina of yours, you shouldn't leave it in the hands of an amateur..."


----------



## rellis10

occowboysfan94 said:


> Bionic is right Jen there are plenty of us men that would love to fetch medicine, cook and give you a massage. Hell I'd do that regardless if you were sick on not.



Amen!

IC, I have a crush on Jen, mainly because she's nice about my pics


----------



## Linda

IC that there is no place like home.


----------



## Zowie

I confess, there's a roomfull of Indian people being loud and telling me I'm not eating enough and how will I ever find a good husband with that haircut and why am I not studying to be an engineer like everyone else?
 Freaking hilarious.


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, there's a roomfull of Indian people being loud and telling me I'm not eating enough and how will I ever find a good husband with that haircut and why am I not studying to be an engineer like everyone else?
> Freaking hilarious.



LOL @ finding a good husband with that haircut....bwahahhahahhaa. Sorry, it made me laugh.


----------



## stldpn

I confess today I inadvertently put a hot pot ( It wasn't boiling so I really did assume it wasn't going to be an issue) on my mother's wooden table and ruined the finish. On finding the mess, I rearranged the linens on the table to cover it up. I don't plan on admitting culpability when she discovers it in six months.


----------



## smiley55

JenFromOC said:


> I totally get it...



thanks jen as well as others who gave me comfort! im workin on it i gotta change this i don't even know how to flirt anymore lol! the old me has dipped out and i miss her!! 

ty


----------



## BigChaz

stldpn said:


> I confess today I inadvertently put a hot pot ( It wasn't boiling so I really did assume it wasn't going to be an issue) on my mother's wooden table and ruined the finish. On finding the mess, I rearranged the linens on the table to cover it up. I don't plan on admitting culpability when she discovers it in six months.



That sucks 

I am so go spoiled with granite counter-tops in my kitchen right now. I don't know how I will ever go back to anything non-granite again.


----------



## stldpn

BigChaz said:


> That sucks
> 
> I am so go spoiled with granite counter-tops in my kitchen right now. I don't know how I will ever go back to anything non-granite again.



Yeah well I was cooking her lunch, and answering her cries of pain. Thus I'm going to pull a big blankety face when she goes into the dining room and changes the linens on the table she never uses to reflect her Christmas decorating needs. Chances are she'll blame it on her BF first.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that my friend he loves doing pasteries well he was making cream puffs and eclars (bad spelling eh) all I have to say is damn I wish I would of walked to his house and stole some of those good desserts.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I totally get off on these vids of the late Yokozuna and of this mixed wrestling match involving a SSBHM(warning lots of juicy wobbling and such).


----------



## WillSpark

I don't think it's possible to take me seriously with this avatar.


----------



## Esther

WillSpark said:


> I don't think it's possible to take me seriously with this avatar.



but... scalies are srs business.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that some people are just down right IDIOTS! xD goodness .:happy:


----------



## escapist

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that some people are just down right IDIOTS! xD goodness .:happy:



Did someone mention PUA here?   ROFL


----------



## LovesBigMen

escapist said:


> Did someone mention PUA here?   ROFL




I believe so this place was nuts last night it was funny though I was laughing at peoples dumbness man :happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Oh oh oh . . . I/C that soccer in Spanish is way funner then it in English alone with it being more amusing :happy:


----------



## rellis10

IC that even though i havent botched up anything at work yet, i'm really nervous about tommorow when i'm gonna be learning the ropes alongside the regular receptionist. There's some pretty confusing paperwork that'll be placed on my shoulders in about a weeks time, not to mention taking a boatload more phonecalls


----------



## LovesBigMen

rellis10 said:


> IC that even though i havent botched up anything at work yet, i'm really nervous about tommorow when i'm gonna be learning the ropes alongside the regular receptionist. There's some pretty confusing paperwork that'll be placed on my shoulders in about a weeks time, not to mention taking a boatload more phonecalls




Don't worry you will do great if you believe you will! 
:happy:
So believe


----------



## stldpn

IC that drinking rum and playing on a slip-n-slide really is a younger man's game.


----------



## HDANGEL15

WillSpark said:


> I don't think it's possible to take me seriously with this avatar.



*are you a gator now?*


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I have the biggest smile on my face right now. Sometimes cool things happen unexpectedly.


----------



## JenFromOC

stldpn said:


> IC that drinking rum and playing on a slip-n-slide really is a younger man's game.



That is just....awesome.


----------



## BigChaz

I confess that I have way too much food for my own good.

Pulled pork and a HUUUUUGE pecan pie! Good times ahead folks. Good times ahead.


----------



## Zowie

All in favour of going to Chaz for dinner? Aye.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> All in favour of going to Chaz for dinner? Aye.



I may have some left if you guys hurry.


----------



## stldpn

JenFromOC said:


> That is just....awesome.



It was totally fun while it lasted. Bunch of fat guys sliding a bit too far and eating dirt sandwiches.


----------



## CastingPearls

bionic_eggplant said:


> All in favour of going to Chaz for dinner? Aye.


That food porn made me so hungry. <sigh>


----------



## chicken legs

bionic_eggplant said:


> All in favour of going to Chaz for dinner? Aye.



AYE:eat2:

I got the Cool Whip


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

I'm rather horny...:blush:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC I am so tired on the drama thats going on here. Not sure I want to see how its all going to end.


----------



## escapist

extra_fat_guy said:


> IC I am so tired on the drama thats going on here. Not sure I want to see how its all going to end.



Why having visions of a shotgun massacre or something?


----------



## Zowie

I confess, I don't feel like doing anything today. I just want to lie in bed.


----------



## Melian

IC that I might assault a protester anytime between now and the end of g20. Tomorrow, I'm giving a talk at the MCC (where g20 is being held), and if I run into any protesters on the way, it's going to seriously sour the day.

Protesters are one of the things that I just can't stand, no matter the cause. Even if I AGREED with the cause (>99% of the time, this is not the case, because it's always socialist crap...), I still would not support protesting, because it is so innately stupid. Anyone who wants to waste days, sometimes weeks of their time to stand outside, disturbing the city, holding dumbass signs and screaming at someone who isn't listening deserves a genital-kicking into sterility.

And now, IC that I am so satisfied after that rant


----------



## FrankWhite333

I want an FFA :doh:


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> IC that I might assault a protester anytime between now and the end of g20. Tomorrow, I'm giving a talk at the MCC (where g20 is being held), and if I run into any protesters on the way, it's going to seriously sour the day.
> 
> Protesters are one of the things that I just can't stand, no matter the cause. Even if I AGREED with the cause (>99% of the time, this is not the case, because it's always socialist crap...), I still would not support protesting, because it is so innately stupid. Anyone who wants to waste days, sometimes weeks of their time to stand outside, disturbing the city, holding dumbass signs and screaming at someone who isn't listening deserves a genital-kicking into sterility.
> 
> And now, IC that I am so satisfied after that rant



Oh, that's right, you have the G20, that's pretty cool. Good luck with your talk, though! 

I'm not a huge fan of protesters either. I recommend you stay away from art/lit/polisci students. Christ, as soon as something goes wrong, they start planning their picket signs.
There just seems to be more effective methods to get a point across than standing around and bugging everyone.


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh, that's right, you have the G20, that's pretty cool. Good luck with your talk, though!
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of protesters either. I recommend you stay away from art/lit/polisci students. Christ, as soon as something goes wrong, they start planning their picket signs.
> There just seems to be more effective methods to get a point across than standing around and bugging everyone.



Thanks 

And yeah, I don't see how having politicians laugh at your efforts and then ignore you, while also causing the general population to think that you're retarded is considered an effective strategy by so many people!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Protesting does work.



In conjunction with other methods of changing the status quo etc... 

In other words, complaining never changed anything. Changing things changed things.

Damn I am eloquent.


----------



## veil

Melian said:


> Thanks
> 
> And yeah, I don't see how having politicians laugh at your efforts and then ignore you, while also causing the general population to think that you're retarded is considered an effective strategy by so many people!



yeah protests never work and definitely never raise public awareness and outrage!


yes, all these were partnered with work being done in other areas as mister sasquatch pointed out, but protest can be a very effective tool in terms of publicizing one's cause and generating interest & awareness which lead to action, and action taken by many more individuals than would have otherwise known or cared about the issue.


----------



## Melian

Well, I guess it must work sometimes, because they keep doing it....but it's still annoying as fuck.

Basically, if I'm apathetic to some issue, and then I see douchebags protesting about it, I'll take the opposite stance every time.


----------



## veil

Melian said:


> Well, I guess it must work sometimes, because they keep doing it....but it's still annoying as fuck.
> 
> Basically, if I'm apathetic to some issue, and then I see douchebags protesting about it, I'll take the opposite stance every time.



i can totally understand, a lot of protesters just yell and are very disorganized & incoherent (especially the anarchist protests i've seen, lordy). a well planned protest can do some good, it won't fix the issue but a lot of the time what's needed is more people & support involved. sometimes people who didn't know, or care, either way can have their worldview changed just through new information or a new perspective.


as for the last point... i think that says more about you than the protests


----------



## Melian

veil said:


> as for the last point... i think that says more about you than the protests



Oh yes, it does say a lot, but the take-home point is that I don't support douchebaggery


----------



## extra_fat_guy

escapist said:


> Why having visions of a shotgun massacre or something?



Only if I worked in the post office. I just prefer to stay away from all this drama. I know this place changes just like everything else, but I guess I will just try to ignore it, or not spend so much time here.


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> Only if I worked in the post office. I just prefer to stay away from all this drama. I know this place changes just like everything else, but I guess I will just try to ignore it, or not spend so much time here.



I confess the verbal debates feel like this scene from White Chicks on "you momma jokes"..heheheh

Just view it as entertainment...and have a laugh at our expense:happy:


----------



## chicken legs

I also confess I had to look up G20 and then thought of Melian saying this to the protesters and some of the dimmers saying this to guys.."HOLD MY POODLE!"hahaha


----------



## djudex

veil said:


> yeah protests never work and definitely never raise public awareness and outrage!
> 
> 
> yes, all these were partnered with work being done in other areas as mister sasquatch pointed out, but protest can be a very effective tool in terms of publicizing one's cause and generating interest & awareness which lead to action, and action taken by many more individuals than would have otherwise known or cared about the issue.



What the hell!? Get back in to the kitchen you!! 

/runs for the hills


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i loathe all the posts on here with links in them *


----------



## veil

djudex said:


> What the hell!? Get back in to the kitchen you!!
> 
> /runs for the hills



says the man who posts pics of his cooking & swank kitchen all the time 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC i loathe all the posts on here with links in them *



yeesh sorry.


----------



## djudex

veil said:


> says the man who posts pics of his cooking & swank kitchen all the time



That reminds me, here's what's on the block for tonight!

...let's see...5 minutes a pound at 375 degrees....


----------



## Bearsy

Bearsy said:


> I confess I'm sick of getting friend zoned. It doesn't even phase me anymore when it happens. Now I'm just bored by it. It's always the same thing... "I value our friendship too much"... how can you value the friendship when we see each other maybe 10 times a year at the most?



Let's bring this number up to a solid 5 times this past week. I'm done putting myself out there for a while. Back to my comfort zone I go.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I tend to push people away 




damn down fall


----------



## escapist

I confess I've had a pretty good day even though I didn't really go anywhere.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC I applied for a job today in a city that I said I would never work in, but I really need a job.


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i'll be outside the G20 protesting Drama and Links in posts... and corsets.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> IC that i'll be outside the G20 protesting Drama and Links in posts... and corsets.



...why would you protest corsets? Who doesn't love corsets?


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...why would you protest corsets? Who doesn't love corsets?



i just always have trouble finding them in my size... and it's hard to run from the police while wearing one.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> i just always have trouble finding them in my size... and it's hard to run from the police while wearing one.



The police are SO going to hit you with the sound cannon 

(they really should have invested in the heat cannon, though...)


----------



## Bearsy

FishCharming said:


> IC that i'll be outside the G20 protesting Drama and Links in posts... and corsets.



I'm really want to go to the G20 protests. But the group from Buffalo that's going (Buffalo State Students for Peace) did the fundraising Tuesday and it costs something like $200 for food and gas and whatnot. I don't have that kind of scratch.


----------



## FishCharming

Bearsy said:


> I'm really want to go to the G20 protests. But the group from Buffalo that's going (Buffalo State Students for Peace) did the fundraising Tuesday and it costs something like $200 for food and gas and whatnot. I don't have that kind of scratch.



we can carpool bearsy! as long as you're also against corsetry... none of that global economy crap in my car...


----------



## Tenacious Dave

Ninja Glutton said:


> I confess that I'm always looking at people's location and hoping one day there'll be a gal in Pennsylvania who can appreciate a nerdy, artsy, piscean dreamer like myself.



lol same here but obviously in Birmingham -UK!


----------



## Zowie

I talked back to some skank in the pub tonight. On one hand, I feel good about it, but I usually make a point of being nice to everyone, so I feel stupid for treating her like a skank.


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> I talked back to some skank in the pub tonight. On one hand, I feel good about it, but I usually make a point of being nice to everyone, so I feel stupid for treating her like a skank.



I'm not nice to everyone (I know you're shocked) but I don't even bother with skanks when I'm out. I usually get into it with drunk dudes who can't keep their mouths shut. LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> I'm not nice to everyone (I know you're shocked) but I don't even bother with skanks when I'm out. I usually get into it with drunk dudes who can't keep their mouths shut. LOL



a Few things. 

I confess I'm glad you treated a skank like the skank she was. 

Two, I miss you. 

Three, I got hit on today. It was very interesting. We went bowling for work, it was like a get together. Well I'd gotten a vibe from one of the women there, but I didn't think about it too much, because I'm not looking. Well today, she shows up, she's been drinking, I've been drinking. She comes up to me and starts talking about how she doesn't like that I sit so far away, and she says "every time you walk by, I just think to myself 'he's so cute'" At this point she starts rubbing my chest with her hand. I kind of just laugh and talk to her about random things. Well I noticed that her brother keeps on looking at me. As I continue to kick ass at bowling, she keeps on coming up and talking to me and being handsy. Being the classsy gentleman I am, I never put a hand on her. I turn around after one of my throws down the lane, and I see her holding hands with her "brother." Well her brother wasn't her brother, but her man. She was hitting on me this whole time, and her man was right there. Awkward. 

That's my story.


----------



## Lamia

IC that I peep at everyone's profile and if it's blank I start to doubt their sincerity.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Lamia said:


> IC that I peep at everyone's profile and if it's blank I start to doubt their sincerity.



Likewise, I feel that people with full profiles have too much invested here.....




:happy:


----------



## Zowie

Lamia said:


> IC that I peep at everyone's profile and if it's blank I start to doubt their sincerity.



Where's Free/Paquito when you need him? 




Sasquatch! said:


> Likewise, I feel that people with full profiles have too much invested here.....
> 
> :happy:



While I was being a creeper on your profile, I noticed you've been here for 5 years. And I thought you were brand new.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> a Few things.
> 
> I confess I'm glad you treated a skank like the skank she was.
> 
> Two, I miss you.
> 
> Three, I got hit on today. It was very interesting. We went bowling for work, it was like a get together. Well I'd gotten a vibe from one of the women there, but I didn't think about it too much, because I'm not looking. Well today, she shows up, she's been drinking, I've been drinking. She comes up to me and starts talking about how she doesn't like that I sit so far away, and she says "every time you walk by, I just think to myself 'he's so cute'" At this point she starts rubbing my chest with her hand. I kind of just laugh and talk to her about random things. Well I noticed that her brother keeps on looking at me. As I continue to kick ass at bowling, she keeps on coming up and talking to me and being handsy. Being the classsy gentleman I am, I never put a hand on her. I turn around after one of my throws down the lane, and I see her holding hands with her "brother." Well her brother wasn't her brother, but her man. She was hitting on me this whole time, and her man was right there. Awkward.
> 
> That's my story.



Hahaha, I'm going to have to beat all these other women off you. But your skank beats my skank, for sure.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> I talked back to some skank in the pub tonight. On one hand, I feel good about it, but I usually make a point of being nice to everyone, so I feel stupid for treating her like a skank.



hah, free/paquito made me notice something. On my post from above, where I was talking about getting hit on, I was trying to quote this post, not Jens. I had a lot of beer at the bowling alley, so forgive me.

Thanks Paq.


----------



## Sasquatch!

> While I was being a creeper on your profile, I noticed you've been here for 5 years. And I thought you were brand new.


I hope that doesn't make me any less exciting?


----------



## chicken legs

IC I've subscribed to very energetic Bhm's youtube channel


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Where's Free/Paquito when you need him?



What what, a lion for a profile picture and no other information, despite the fact that I've been here since '07 seems suspicious? BLASPHEMY.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> What what, a lion for a profile picture and no other information, despite the fact that I've been here since '07 seems suspicious? BLASPHEMY.



Fucking jailbait.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hah, free/paquito made me notice something. On my post from above, where I was talking about getting hit on, I was trying to quote this post, not Jens. I had a lot of beer at the bowling alley, so forgive me.
> 
> Thanks Paq.



I hadn't even noticed you'd quoted Jen. See, everything is about me, even if it isn't.  Or I was just too hung over.


----------



## djudex

I noticed but I sure as heck wasn't going to be the one to point it out


----------



## veil

djudex said:


> That reminds me, here's what's on the block for tonight!
> 
> ...let's see...5 minutes a pound at 375 degrees....



looks lovely dahling, when it's done just bring it to me, mm? i'll be sunning myself on the deck.






ta dear!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Veil, you look impeccable. ALWAYS. How on earth do you manage it?


----------



## veil

Sasquatch! said:


> Veil, you look impeccable. ALWAYS. How on earth do you manage it?




well... i love to mess with people's heads. i do yoga & dance for fitness, but i also lift weights. i can change oil, tie a tourniquet, mend just about any clothing item, forage for food, start a fire with damp wood (it still takes a while), fight off an attacker (off a friend, not myself sadly), lift and carry sixty pounds and--through my boss, oddly enough, the kung fu cupcake baker--am figuring out which martial art is right for me so i can find a positive channel for my aggression.

so what does this have to do with messing with people's heads? i love to be super feminine & girly, and i pride myself on my strength, physically, emotionally and mentally. many people still don't expect women to be able to demonstrate strength, especially not superfeminine ones. when my boyfriend (who has had serious back surgery) & i went camping, i did most of the carrying heavy stuff in my three inch wedge heels (very comfy, very stable, very sexy*) and the guy at the next campsite laughed, at first, as i started pulling stuff out of the car with difficulty (being short=less leverage) and then gradually stopped when it became clear i wasn't fucking around, and that i could do all of this.

i have limits, though, please don't think i'm bragging & trying to say i'm she-hulk or something.

this doesn't mean, by the by, that i equate all strength with what i do, there are so many kinds of strength & power, BUT that said...

i love being feminine and i love being strong.

and i especially love fucking with others' preconceptions & stereotypes.



*a good motto, i think.


----------



## djudex

veil said:


> looks lovely dahling, when it's done just bring it to me, mm? i'll be sunning myself on the deck.



Won't be a problem, luckily I bring it with me everywhere I go. It's like my own personal sack o' happy!


----------



## JenFromOC

veil said:


> well... i love to mess with people's heads. i do yoga & dance for fitness, but i also lift weights. i can change oil, tie a tourniquet, mend just about any clothing item, forage for food, start a fire with damp wood (it still takes a while), fight off an attacker (off a friend, not myself sadly), lift and carry sixty pounds and--through my boss, oddly enough, the kung fu cupcake baker--am figuring out which martial art is right for me so i can find a positive channel for my aggression.
> 
> so what does this have to do with messing with people's heads? i love to be super feminine & girly, and i pride myself on my strength, physically, emotionally and mentally. many people still don't expect women to be able to demonstrate strength, especially not superfeminine ones. when my boyfriend (who has had serious back surgery) & i went camping, i did most of the carrying heavy stuff in my three inch wedge heels (very comfy, very stable, very sexy*) and the guy at the next campsite laughed, at first, as i started pulling stuff out of the car with difficulty (being short=less leverage) and then gradually stopped when it became clear i wasn't fucking around, and that i could do all of this.
> 
> i have limits, though, please don't think i'm bragging & trying to say i'm she-hulk or something.
> 
> this doesn't mean, by the by, that i equate all strength with what i do, there are so many kinds of strength & power, BUT that said...
> 
> i love being feminine and i love being strong.
> 
> and i especially love fucking with others' preconceptions & stereotypes.
> 
> 
> 
> *a good motto, i think.



Can't rep you right now...but I think you're awesome!


----------



## HDANGEL15

JenFromOC said:


> Can't rep you right now...but I think you're awesome!



*ditto..but i wanna be Veil when i grow up - she's hot and amazing  *


----------



## chicken legs

IC I'm watching a really funny movie ***looks around***









hrmmmmm


----------



## KittyKitten

Being on Dims is quite a surprising experience. I'm so used to most internet boards where there is little to no moderation and everyone cusses each other out as they please, lol. People are too nice here.


----------



## LovesBigMen

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ditto..but i wanna be Veil when i grow up - she's hot and amazing  *



Agreed :happy:


----------



## vardon_grip

IC that I had a great day today. Afternoon bocce, cigars and wine in the park; then dinner @ Sam Woo bbq and finished with a fabulous chinese massage! 50 mins/full body-$15!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC I just had to tell a male who didn't have a clue as to whom he was dealing with, that I'd turn him on, turn him out and have his ass in a sling at a gay bukkake party within a year and he'd like it, if he didn't leave me the fuck alone.

THAT sent him running. 

C'mon! He admitted he had to look up bukkake when I used it in an earlier email. And he thought he could play with ME?


----------



## Gyrene

OneWickedAngel said:


> C'mon! He admitted he had to look up bukkake when I used it in an earlier email. And he thought he could play with ME?



I told you I was SORRY, now will you just please tell me what this "buk cake" is and where I can find this tasty treat?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gyrene said:


> I told you I was SORRY, now will you just please tell me what this "buk cake" is and where I can find this tasty treat?



HAHAHAHA! Dammit I already gave you rep!


----------



## Gyrene

OneWickedAngel said:


> HAHAHAHA! Dammit I already gave you rep!



Yes, yes you did ... thanks for the Fruit Loops Sam's, or Tucan's. Much appreciated. Now gimme some of that Buk Cake :eat1:


----------



## Kazak

IC that I dig all the cartoon avatar pics.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that things are starting to look up. Maybe.


----------



## Sasquatch!

JenFromOC said:


> IC that things are starting to look up. Maybe.



Hoooooo Raaaa!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Kazak said:


> IC that I dig all the cartoon avatar pics.



*me 2.....i wrote a certain artistic someone....hoping one day this angel can have her on *


----------



## Melian

Gyrene said:


> Yes, yes you did ... thanks for the Fruit Loops Sam's, or Tucan's. Much appreciated. Now gimme some of that Buk Cake :eat1:



For that, you'll have to go to an alley, close your eyes and suck it out of a tube....

South Park style.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> For that, you'll have to go to an alley, close your eyes and suck it out of a tube....
> 
> South Park style.



 Aaargh! I'm on a rep time out!


----------



## LovesBigMen

IC that I got a new avatar WOOT!!!!!
I am a child sorry I had to just point it out and not let people just slowly notice xD.:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Gyrene said:


> I told you I was SORRY, now will you just please tell me what this "buk cake" is and where I can find this tasty treat?


Bukkake and tasty treat in the same thread is KILLING ME. Thanks for the bruised ribs from ROFL laughing.....ugh.....out of goddang rep. Shit. Oh that's another party....LOL


----------



## Wanderer

As much as I love answering implied questions, there's no way I'm explaining bukkake in open forum. Instead, I'll provide a link to the cleanest description out there.

And it's still not suitable for work, or for those who have not yet reached their local age of majority.


----------



## Paquito

That reminds me of my senior prom...


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> That reminds me of my senior prom...


Jeez must've been one helluva prom.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> *Jizz* must've been one helluva prom.



Minor correction


----------



## Paquito

OneWickedAngel said:


> Minor correction



Why must you continually win at life when I can't rep you or your bitchin' avatar?

And returning my tux to the rental place afterwards was very awkward...


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Minor correction


Oh man that puts a bad taste in my mouth....MWAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Paquito said:


> Why must you continually win at life when I can't rep you or your bitchin' avatar?
> 
> And returning my tux to the rental place afterwards was very awkward...



Hey, you can always return to give rep (hint) without any questions about stains ever asked. 
We both know who gets the awesomestsauce award for the avatar. The gurl gots her sum talent I tells ya!!



CastingPearls said:


> Oh man that puts a bad taste in my mouth....MWAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!


(insert rim shot here)


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> Oh man that puts a bad taste in my mouth....MWAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!



so you'd officially consider that a joke in bad taste?

I confess I wish I felt like I had more options at this point in my life. The world used to be full of possibility.


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> so you'd officially consider that a joke in bad taste?
> 
> I confess I wish I felt like I had more options at this point in my life. The world used to be full of possibility.


Honey, it's only too late when you're six feet under.

And officially I don't consider ANY jokes in bad taste.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC that my niece's kitten must love fat because she won't leave me alone unless I let her take nap on my belly.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

extra_fat_guy said:


> IC that my niece's kitten must love fat because she won't leave me alone unless I let her take nap on my belly.



Is it wrong that IC I'm suddenly wishing I was a certain niece's kitten. :blush::blush:


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I can't hold it together. Tomorrow is June 23rd.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

OneWickedAngel said:


> Is it wrong that IC I'm suddenly wishing I was a certain niece's kitten. :blush::blush:



I do love it when a woman uses my belly to take a nap.


----------



## chicken legs

CastingPearls said:


> Oh man that puts a bad taste in my mouth....MWAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!!!!



IC it tastes just like bubble gum


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I am a lamo for announcing my new avatar. 

So yeah what's up all I am very bored I should get on during the after noon haha cause going on later there isn't much ACTION!!!!! xD.
:happy:


----------



## supersizebbw

IC that for reasons best known to myself, I shall be ditching an interview for a part-time job scheduled for tomorrow.....those reasons have absolutely nothing to do with the fact that I got free tickets to watch a major west end play "Enron" scheduled for the same time tomorrow.

IC that when i get home tomorrow evening, when questioned, i shall omit the fact that i ditched said interview or watched said play. :blush:


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> IC it tastes just like bubble gum




Hahahahahahahahahahaha 
She would know that's all I have to say 

she speaks the TRUTH haha.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that I am a lamo for announcing my new avatar.
> 
> So yeah what's up all I am very bored I should get on during the after noon haha cause going on later there isn't much ACTION!!!!! xD.
> :happy:



Well you should do something that gets things stirred up. People will jump right in if you start something.


----------



## LovesBigMen

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well you should do something that gets things stirred up. People will jump right in if you start something.




Oh well I didn't mean it in a bad way haha I ment it in the best way why shouldnt people know haha it's good to spice things up or sweeten it it's fun to do so.

GOO CHICKEN 

I didn't mean what I said in anybad way I hope you know that or believe me haha.:happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Now I feel bad OY'

I didn't mean it in anybad way I sware 
DUH':doh:


----------



## JenFromOC

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that I am a lamo for announcing my new avatar.
> 
> So yeah what's up all I am very bored I should get on during the after noon haha cause going on later there isn't much ACTION!!!!! xD.
> :happy:



I don't think it's lame! I announced my avatar too....cuz I was so damn excited. Bionic is so awesomesauce, I can't even thank her enough LOL.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LovesBigMen said:


> Oh well I didn't mean it in a bad way haha I ment it in the best way why shouldnt people know haha it's good to spice things up or sweeten it it's fun to do so.
> 
> GOO CHICKEN
> 
> I didn't mean what I said in anybad way I hope you know that or believe me haha.:happy:



I know you didn't mean it in a bad way. I was just teasing you. I complained about the drama the other day, so I wouldn't want to see anything bad get started.


----------



## chicken legs

I blame Sex in the City 2...they are an evil influence..lol


----------



## LovesBigMen

JenFromOC said:


> I don't think it's lame! I announced my avatar too....cuz I was so damn excited. Bionic is so awesomesauce, I can't even thank her enough LOL.



Haha okie doke  YAY for these awesome AVATARS!!!!!:happy:




extra_fat_guy said:


> I know you didn't mean it in a bad way. I was just teasing you. I complained about the drama the other day, so I wouldn't want to see anything bad get started.



Oh haha phew
Well I don't like drama let me tell you that I would try to not make anydrama in anyway and if I ever say the wrong thing to someone I probably would try to make it good again haha I hate DRAMA good lord.
Well thanks for teasing me I may have just dodged something jk jk.
:happy:Still thanks .


----------



## chicken legs

Wait what are we talking about..lol:blush:


----------



## JenFromOC

supersizebbw said:


> IC that for reasons best known to myself, I shall be ditching an interview for a part-time job scheduled for tomorrow.....those reasons have absolutely nothing to do with the fact that I got free tickets to watch a major west end play "Enron" scheduled for the same time tomorrow.
> 
> IC that when i get home tomorrow evening, when questioned, i shall omit the fact that i ditched said interview or watched said play. :blush:



As Wanda Sykes would say, "Stick with your lie!" LOL Words to live by....


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> I blame Sex in the City 2...they are an evil influence..lol




I must watch it then Muahahahaha.
But there not bad influence they make people go enjoy life more xD.

Um I won't be doing anything though, just cause haha I am not as awesome as you


----------



## LovesBigMen

Aaaaaaand now I am confused xD HAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## chicken legs

LovesBigMen said:


> Aaaaaaand now I am confused xD HAHAHAHAHAHA.



errraaa..avatars...thats it ..avatars...


----------



## chicken legs

LovesBigMen said:


> I must watch it then Muahahahaha.
> But there not bad influence they make people go enjoy life more xD.
> 
> Um I won't be doing anything though, just cause haha I am not as awesome as you



and you have yet to get a ***cough*** fake I.D. ***cough***


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> errraaa..avatars...thats it ..avatars...






Ohhhhhhhhhhh hey hey hey Chicken you should ask for one yeah yeah


----------



## chicken legs

LovesBigMen said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh hey hey hey Chicken you should ask for one yeah yeah



That means I have to learn how to upload pictures and junk..


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LovesBigMen said:


> Haha okie doke  YAY for these awesome AVATARS!!!!!:happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh haha phew
> Well I don't like drama let me tell you that I would try to not make anydrama in anyway and if I ever say the wrong thing to someone I probably would try to make it good again haha I hate DRAMA good lord.
> Well thanks for teasing me I may have just dodged something jk jk.
> :happy:Still thanks .




I try not to start any drama either, but sometimes it just happens. 

IC I saw the first sex in the city movie wasn't my choice, but I did see it.


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> That means I have to learn how to upload pictures and junk..



You can do it though.
All I did was right click it and clicked on save image and wala there I had the pic. and I then you know how to put a pic up here  on your avatar you can sooooo do it.


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> I try not to start any drama either, but sometimes it just happens.
> 
> IC I saw the first sex in the city movie wasn't my choice, but I did see it.



Then don't see the second one...its kinda looooonnnng..or maybe it just felt that way..lol. I saw the first one on HBO so it wasn't that bad because I multi-tasked while watching it.


----------



## LovesBigMen

extra_fat_guy said:


> I try not to start any drama either, but sometimes it just happens.
> 
> IC I saw the first sex in the city movie wasn't my choice, but I did see it.



Opps just saw this I was wrong this place has it going on haha
and yeah I know what you mean it does just happen sometimes if it does I try not to fuel it xD.

Never mind Chicken is write hahaha


----------



## chicken legs

LovesBigMen said:


> You can do it though.
> All I did was right click it and clicked on save image and wala there I had the pic. and I then you know how to put a pic up here  on your avatar you can sooooo do it.



Mayane, it took me 2 years to learn how to post links, and 3 years to post pics (from google) and multi-quote....:blush:


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> Mayane, it took me 2 years to learn how to post links, and 3 years to post pics (from google) and multi-quote....:blush:



Haha well then xD
You can still do it it's not hard at all it took me a while to find out how to do many things aswell, but I figured it out slowly and them bam got it.
And I try to be positive to everyone and "YOU CAN DO IT" Chicken beleive it haha. I don't think this will take long to learn and come on a AVATAR made my bionic_eggplant the magnifasint haha.


(bad spelling hehehe)


----------



## chicken legs

IC the "Little Engine that could" just came to mind...








I shall rise to the ranks of pic-whoredom...**raises fists in the air**


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> IC the "Little Engine that could" just came to mind...
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> I shall rise to the ranks of pic-whoredom...**raises fists in the air**



Woo hoo pic- whordom is always fun *raises fists in the with ya *:happy:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

chicken legs said:


> IC the "Little Engine that could" just came to mind...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall rise to the ranks of pic-whoredom...**raises fists in the air**



Well I am already a pic whore, but we could always use more in the club.


----------



## Zowie

LovesBigMen said:


> Haha well then xD
> You can still do it it's not hard at all it took me a while to find out how to do many things aswell, but I figured it out slowly and them bam got it.
> And I try to be positive to everyone and "YOU CAN DO IT" Chicken beleive it haha. I don't think this will take long to learn and come on a AVATAR made my bionic_eggplant the magnifasint haha.
> 
> 
> (bad spelling hehehe)



No no no. Escapist said he'd make avatars, I'm waiting to see if he'll stand up to it.


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> No no no. Escapist said he'd make avatars, I'm waiting to see if he'll stand up to it.




Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh
well then xD I didn't know that hahahahahahahahahaha!:happy: xD

I got Chicken all pumped up though now what xD.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> No no no. Escapist said he'd make avatars, I'm waiting to see if he'll stand up to it.



And the gauntlet has been thrown.

BRING IT ON BIZNATCH.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Oh well she did the dramatic fist raise we must not make the awesome moment gone xD.:happy:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LovesBigMen said:


> Opps just saw this I was wrong this place has it going on haha
> and yeah I know what you mean it does just happen sometimes if it does I try not to fuel it xD.
> 
> Never mind Chicken is write hahaha



Well it dies out fast sometimes. I think some people just go to bed early, or wait till its really late to get on here. If I had something to keep me occupied I probably wouldn't be on here for such long periods of time.


----------



## LovesBigMen

extra_fat_guy said:


> Well it dies out fast sometimes. I think some people just go to bed early, or wait till its really late to get on here. If I had something to keep me occupied I probably wouldn't be on here for such long periods of time.





Haha yeah like it died out now xD. I was like aww and then I was like people have lives and things to do that's good.
I should go to bed early then haha.
And me to if I had something to do I probably wouldn't be on here still haha.:happy:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LovesBigMen said:


> Haha yeah like it died out now xD. I was like aww and then I was like people have lives and things to do that's good.
> I should go to bed early then haha.
> And me to if I had something to do I probably wouldn't be on here still haha.:happy:



I tried to stay away a little more last week, but I just couldn't do it. I think I have a problem.


----------



## LovesBigMen

extra_fat_guy said:


> I tried to stay away a little more last week, but I just couldn't do it. I think I have a problem.



ME too it's like I just want to go on once a day to keep up xD.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LovesBigMen said:


> ME too it's like I just want to go on once a day to keep up xD.



I know what you mean. I just have to stay kept up on everything. There are a lot of threads I read, but I just don't post in them. Since I am a pic whore I always check the number of views on my pic thread, and think about taking new pics.


----------



## LovesBigMen

extra_fat_guy said:


> I know what you mean. I just have to stay kept up on everything. There are a lot of threads I read, but I just don't post in them. Since I am a pic whore I always check the number of views on my pic thread, and think about taking new pics.



Haha yeah I read a lot of well not really I don't read A LOT of threads haha. I post alot I just have to post sometimes I feel.
And haha PICTURE WHORE :happy:
Well thats cool though not something bad or wrong haha.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LovesBigMen said:


> Haha yeah I read a lot of well not really I don't read A LOT of threads haha. I post alot I just have to post sometimes I feel.
> And haha PICTURE WHORE :happy:
> Well thats cool though not something bad or wrong haha.



Now I am trying to become a non-picture posting whore to add to my list of titles. I guess that would just be a plain posting whore instead of a non-picture posting whore. lol.


----------



## LovesBigMen

extra_fat_guy said:


> Now I am trying to become a non-picture posting whore to add to my list of titles. I guess that would just be a plain post whore instead of a non-picture posting whore. lol.



Oh haha why so well what ever decision you make is good. 
haha we have stolen the thread hmm...
I/C that I am watching Sin City silly movie.:happy:


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LovesBigMen said:


> Oh haha why so well what ever decision you make is good.
> haha we have stolen the thread hmm...
> I/C that I am watching Sin City silly movie.:happy:



Would that make us thread stealing whores?


----------



## LovesBigMen

extra_fat_guy said:


> Would that make us thread stealing whores?




Oh my gosh we are thread stealing whores OR were just bored xD.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LovesBigMen said:


> Oh my gosh we are thread stealing whores OR were just bored xD.



I think we are just bored. I don't want to be a 3 title whore just 2.


----------



## LovesBigMen

extra_fat_guy said:


> I think we are just bored. I don't want to be a 3 title whore just 2.



Haha okie doke then we are just bored I can take that one, because I am bored xD.

Fun conversation though haha.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LovesBigMen said:


> Haha okie doke then we are just bored I can take that one, because I am bored xD.
> 
> Fun conversation though haha.



Yeah just have to make your own fun sometimes on here. :happy:

Trying to come up with something else to confess. Maybe its that I have run out of things to confess.


----------



## LovesBigMen

extra_fat_guy said:


> Yeah just have to make your own fun sometimes on here. :happy:
> 
> Trying to come up with something else to confess. Maybe its that I have run out of things to confess.




Haha yeah well that's the way fun is made sometimes .

I/C that I am just here online and watching t.v. The Hard Times of RJ Berger haha.:happy:


----------



## Esther

IC, I can't sleep at night!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> IC, I can't sleep at night!



*I can fall asleep...but can't stay asleep....my latest homeopathic cure into SLEEP is VALERIAN / PASSION FLOWER ...available at any vitamin world....

it helps me feel SLEEPY...so that even when I wake up...i don't get so restless...but TIRED...and go back to sleep easier..Melatonin is part of it too, but alone, that did nothing for me

just a suggestion*


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I can fall asleep...but can't stay asleep....my latest homeopathic cure into SLEEP is VALERIAN / PASSION FLOWER ...available at any vitamin world....
> 
> it helps me feel SLEEPY...so that even when I wake up...i don't get so restless...but TIRED...and go back to sleep easier..Melatonin is part of it too, but alone, that did nothing for me
> 
> just a suggestion*



Supposedly putting hops and lavender in a mesh bag in your pillow case is good for this. I haven't tried it though.


----------



## Esther

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I can fall asleep...but can't stay asleep....my latest homeopathic cure into SLEEP is VALERIAN / PASSION FLOWER ...available at any vitamin world....
> 
> it helps me feel SLEEPY...so that even when I wake up...i don't get so restless...but TIRED...and go back to sleep easier..Melatonin is part of it too, but alone, that did nothing for me
> 
> just a suggestion*



Thanks for the suggestion, I will see if they have that stuff at my local health food store. I have tried taking anti-nausea medication since it often has a drowsy effect, and I've tried the sleepy teas, but I haven't ventured into the homeopathic cures yet. I'm definitely willing to give it a go, though - I can't keep staying up all night like this.
Geodetic_Effect, thanks for your suggestion as well. I'm gonna see if I can get my hands on some of that stuff too - I need all the help I can get.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I didn't know I was going to, but I walked long distance with my friends fun yeah well no, haha I was wearing flip flops so my feet burn now in the bottom front and I am walking really weird. I think it kinda looks like the way a penguin walks haha.:happy:

It's good to laugh at one self xD.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC that I am in a house full of women right now.


----------



## Zowie

extra_fat_guy said:


> IC that I am in a house full of women right now.



That is good, unless you're related to them. 


I confess, I always think of sleep as a 'reset' button, but it isn't. I'm still a little drunk. 

It's our provincial holiday today. St Jean Baptiste. Also known as National Hangover Day.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

bionic_eggplant said:


> That is good, unless you're related to them.
> 
> 
> I confess, I always think of sleep as a 'reset' button, but it isn't. I'm still a little drunk.
> 
> It's our provincial holiday today. St Jean Baptiste. Also known as National Hangover Day.



I am related to 3 of them. My niece was having a slumber party, and she is 5. I just thought it sounded cool. lol.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess that I have had a double and I am feeling lightheaded.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess working only half a day is marvelous.


----------



## Esther

I confess, going to work half into the day is terrible.


----------



## JenFromOC

*saunters in slowly*

IC that my anti-social side has been dominant as of late. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> *saunters in slowly*
> 
> IC that my anti-social side has been dominant as of late. Did I miss anything?



You missed EVERYTHING.


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> *saunters in slowly*
> 
> IC that my anti-social side has been dominant as of late. Did I miss anything?



The orgies. SO MANY ORGIES.


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> *saunters in slowly*
> 
> IC that my anti-social side has been dominant as of late. Did I miss anything?



I ate an entire family of midgets right out of their den.


----------



## RentonBob

Paquito said:


> The orgies. SO MANY ORGIES.


And BHM midget porn


----------



## Gyrene

RentonBob said:


> And BHM midget porn



Imagine if a SSBHM were on top in this scenario, it would remind one of a solo act.


----------



## MaybeX

I confess, I am NOT built for hot weather.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Paquito said:


> The orgies. SO MANY ORGIES.



I must have missed the orgies. Someone needs to let me know when they are happening.


----------



## WillSpark

JenFromOC said:


> *saunters in slowly*
> 
> IC that my anti-social side has been dominant as of late. Did I miss anything?



Missed the lesbian love-fest too.


----------



## Esther

WillSpark said:


> Missed the lesbian love-fest too.



And it was GLORIOUS


----------



## JenFromOC

Damn....I always miss good stuff.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC there is a very very handsome VERY LARGE BHM that just joined my gym and is there every single day EXACTLY WHEN I AM....

MY TRAINER is going to hook me up with him :smitten:


details to COME *


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> IC, I can't sleep at night!



All sorts of causes, with no doubt all sorts of possible solutions. I'll just mention a couple of solutions that have worked in our house.

- St. John's Wort tea in the evening. It is reputed to be an anti-depressant, but when my wife's brain has been on fast-forward with no shut off....it seems to just about knock her out. Not sure quite what the effect is. For me, or for her when not mentally burned-out, it is almost more like a very mild mental stimulant.

- When my body clock has shifted away from the schedule I need it to be on, melatonin pills in the evening seem to help. They help your body feel like it is time to go to bed....not perfect, but if it is just a shifted clock they seem to help (can find them at the drug store)




HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC there is a very very handsome VERY LARGE BHM that just joined my gym and is there every single day EXACTLY WHEN I AM....
> 
> MY TRAINER is going to hook me up with him :smitten:
> 
> 
> details to COME *



Oh, looking forward to details!


----------



## stldpn

IC I stepped on a piece of glass on my way to the Bathroom. IC I was also fed some sort of mango dressing without my knowledge despite the fact that they were well aware of my mango allergy. IC that one week into my stay here at the rehab center, I'm ready to sue.


----------



## KittyKitten

Looking at one pic of me and noticed how annoying my overbite looks! Arggghhhhh! Looking like Mr Ed's baby sister. He haw


----------



## LovesBigMen

Well psh I missed Happyfaces picture.


And and and

I/C that I will never be taken seriously with this avatar hahahahaha
AWESOME!!!!!:happy:


----------



## stldpn

LovesBigMen said:


> Well psh I missed Happyfaces picture.
> 
> 
> And and and
> 
> I/C that I will never be taken seriously with this avatar hahahahaha
> AWESOME!!!!!:happy:



Why in the world would you ever want to be taken seriously?


----------



## KittyKitten

LovesBigMen said:


> Well psh I missed Happyfaces picture.
> 
> 
> And and and
> 
> I/C that I will never be taken seriously with this avatar hahahahaha
> AWESOME!!!!!:happy:



I take you seriously! It's somewhere in the cleavage thread.


----------



## KittyKitten

stldpn said:


> IC I stepped on a piece of glass on my way to the Bathroom. IC I was also fed some sort of mango dressing without my knowledge despite the fact that they were well aware of my mango allergy. IC that one week into my stay here at the rehab center, I'm ready to sue.



Wow!!! That is terrible


----------



## LovesBigMen

stldpn said:


> Why in the world would you ever want to be taken seriously?




Haha exactly I didn't say AWESOME!!!!! sarcasticly 
Haha I like not being taken seriously  :happy:
Oh here sometimes if I am well psh damn that's never going to happen I am not going to be serious psh xD.


----------



## LovesBigMen

happyface83 said:


> I take you seriously! It's somewhere in the cleavage thread.



Haha well why thank you Happyface.
It's cool not being taken seriously since I basicly am never serious hahaha.


----------



## stldpn

happyface83 said:


> Wow!!! That is terrible



I've had worse. But I'm more than a little peeved. Especially about the glass thing.


----------



## KittyKitten

LovesBigMen said:


> Haha well why thank you Happyface.
> It's cool not being taken seriously since I basicly am never serious hahaha.



You're still cool peeps


----------



## LovesBigMen

haha sorry wrote another same reply this is nonsense
this doesn't mean I am not a serious person cause I am very serious and pay attention to things . . . oooooooo squirl.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Wow hahahahaha
I/C that I didn't know I would feel so dumb reading so many comments that some people wrote today pfthahahahahahahahaha.
:happy: It seems to be getting a bit serious.
Ah I have an idea let lighten up yeah for old times sake WOOPY!!!!!


----------



## LovesBigMen

happyface83 said:


> You're still cool peeps



Damn why do I keep missing things hahahahahaha.
Well awesome I like being cool with the surrounding people .


----------



## IszyStone

I thought mean things about a random lady at the movie theater today.

As I walked out of the bathroom into the lobby(ish) area or our tiny theater I had a single, and very loud hiccup. The area was semi-crowded because people were waiting for a theater to be cleaned so they could go in, and one lady said, quite loudly to me "Everyone Heard That." I just looked at her smiled and walked on. She didn't say it very nicely and I didn't appreciate that.


----------



## Esther

I don't understand why she would make such a big deal out of a hiccup. I'd say that's one of the least embarrassing involuntary bodily functions. (And even if you had farted really loudly instead... why on earth would someone feel the need to comment on it and make it worse than it already is?)


----------



## Gyrene

i confess that until today I didn't realize Golden Corrall had a breakfast buffett on the weekend. I didn't know what I was missing out on. It's hog heaven, quite literaly. I've never seen pork prepared in so many delicious ways!

PS - I could never quite you Golden Corall ... I love you!


----------



## IszyStone

I'm doing an internal happy dance because I've finally discovered another Hawaii person here!!!

and those thing the titley area are supposed to be  but they were converted to lower case.


----------



## LovesBigMen

IszyStone said:


> I thought mean things about a random lady at the movie theater today.
> 
> As I walked out of the bathroom into the lobby(ish) area or our tiny theater I had a single, and very loud hiccup. The area was semi-crowded because people were waiting for a theater to be cleaned so they could go in, and one lady said, quite loudly to me "Everyone Heard That." I just looked at her smiled and walked on. She didn't say it very nicely and I didn't appreciate that.



Haha she really did over react people who try to put there bad day on others not right haha.
Well haha I would of been imature for I am someone and kept hiccuping.
Okay no I wouldn't no no yes I would .


Gyrene said:


> i confess that until today I didn't realize Golden Corrall had a breakfast buffett on the weekend. I didn't know what I was missing out on. It's hog heaven, quite literaly. I've never seen pork prepared in so many delicious ways!
> 
> PS - I could never quite you Golden Corall ... I love you!



And I always see the commercials for it and I go all =P~ looks so good, but never actually been to the place.



IszyStone said:


> I'm doing an internal happy dance because I've finally discovered another Hawaii person here!!!
> 
> and those thing the titley area are supposed to be  but they were converted to lower case.



WOOT WOOT WOOT!!!!!
Well for you haha that's awesome!!!!!
:happy:
Wow this doesn't happen very often that you find someone close this is really great plus I just feel like being happy xD.


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC that I am tired of un-necessary drama.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

Sasquatch! said:


> IC that I am tired of un-necessary drama.



I felt the same way a couple of days ago. Now I just don't give a fuck. If people want to bitch and moan at each other on here I say go for it. 

IC I just wanted to post something to get to my 500 post.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I feel very sick (I think I'm severely dehydrated) and considering a trip to the ER. All of my friends say "Yes, go" but if I can find just one person to say, "Eh, don't bother going..." then I'll just stay home and suffer. I hate going to the doctor. Hate it.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I feel very sick (I think I'm severely dehydrated) and considering a trip to the ER. All of my friends say "Yes, go" but if I can find just one person to say, "Eh, don't bother going..." then I'll just stay home and suffer. I hate going to the doctor. Hate it.



I am not going to tell you not to go. I hate going to the doctor too. You should go because you don't want to get sicker, and you have a little girl that needs her mom to be well.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I feel very sick (I think I'm severely dehydrated) and considering a trip to the ER. All of my friends say "Yes, go" but if I can find just one person to say, "Eh, don't bother going..." then I'll just stay home and suffer. I hate going to the doctor. Hate it.



Fuck it. Stay Home, you work in the medical field. You know what you need to do. Fluid up and rest up. You'll feel better soon.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

TheWickedlyTwistedOne said:


> I confess that I am a woman of average body weight that likes a man with padding.



This sounds like a pretty good confession for this area. Welcome?


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I'm glad that I went to the ER...they had to rule out viral meningitis. Also, lumbar punctures hurt like hell.


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I'm glad that I went to the ER...they had to rule out viral meningitis. Also, lumbar punctures hurt like hell.



Ouch, hope you're all ok 


IC I'm not entirely looking forward to watching the upcoming England vs Germany match in a crowded, hot and most probably drunk filled bar....but i told my friends i would, so i have to now


----------



## HDANGEL15

rellis10 said:


> Ouch, hope you're all ok
> 
> 
> IC I'm not entirely looking forward to watching the upcoming England vs Germany match in a crowded, hot and most probably drunk filled bar....but i told my friends i would, so i have to now



*LIFE IS SHORT...you will learn in time.......MAKE YOURSELF happy..no one else can..people pleasing gets TIRED...just saying *


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC I saw England's hideous defeat coming. And enjoyed it.


----------



## rellis10

HDANGEL15 said:


> *LIFE IS SHORT...you will learn in time.......MAKE YOURSELF happy..no one else can..people pleasing gets TIRED...just saying *



I dont normally do stuff like that anyway, i actually wanted to watch this match with my friends though. It wasnt a completely bad experience, i caught up with a couple of friends i hadnt seen in AGES and (I confess) I had fun shouting at a football match at the top of my voice and not being looked at like a loony


----------



## Zowie

I read the first book of "Kick-Ass"... MY GOD. I want to make a comic book so bad.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I know I confess this all the time, but DAMN YAHOO IM is just so dumb I dislike it very much so. *pout*


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

LovesBigMen said:


> I know I confess this all the time, but DAMN YAHOO IM is just so dumb I dislike it very much so. *pout*



I concur. I actually uninstalled it and deleted my yahoo account after I found out you have to pay for a premium account to use POP3. Stupid Yahoo.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I have started to doubt that I even deserve someone great. I don't know, I just had this fucking revelation today like, wow. The weird part is, I'm not even upset about it. Just...wow. What a revelation.


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC that I have a lust problem.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I have started to doubt that I even deserve someone great. I don't know, I just had this fucking revelation today like, wow. The weird part is, I'm not even upset about it. Just...wow. What a revelation.



I confess you're being absurd.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess you're being absurd.



Fuck you LOL...let me have my moment. I also confess that I post shit here that I can't post on Facebook...because then everyone thinks I'm depressed. At least you guys just make fun of me....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Fuck you LOL...let me have my moment. I also confess that I post shit here that I can't post on Facebook...because then everyone thinks I'm depressed. At least you guys just make fun of me....



HAHAHA, fine fine, have your moment. 

I was also going to just say, I confess I have this thing about looking at new threads in order, always from oldest to newest posted. But when I see that you replied to something, I skip my rigid attention to detail and go straight to your posts. For several reasons . . .


----------



## Melian

IC that it's REALLY alarming to open a thread containing supposedly-sexy pictures, only to learn that the guy looks way too much like my dad.


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I have started to doubt that I even deserve someone great. I don't know, I just had this fucking revelation today like, wow. The weird part is, I'm not even upset about it. Just...wow. What a revelation.



IC that when somebody as clearly amazing as you says something like that my heart sinks a little.


----------



## WillSpark

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I have started to doubt that I even deserve someone great. I don't know, I just had this fucking revelation today like, wow. The weird part is, I'm not even upset about it. Just...wow. What a revelation.



Honestly guys, if Jen, as amazing as she is, is starting to think this way, I think we should all just pack it in. There's no hope for us out there if not one great guy is gonna step up for her. Hozay, get on it, or hope be damned for us all!


----------



## rellis10

WillSpark said:


> Honestly guys, if Jen, as amazing as she is, is starting to think this way, I think we should all just pack it in. There's no hope for us out there if not one great guy is gonna step up for her. Hozay, get on it, or hope be damned for us all!



Heck to that...i'm gonna buy a ticket to america and ask Jen to marry me before it's too late


----------



## smiley55

rellis10 said:


> Heck to that...i'm gonna buy a ticket to america and ask Jen to marry me before it's too late



this totally made me smile rellis! you are such a good guy! 

and Jen good luck don't give up you are such a lovely person, it will work out i'm sure and i hope you will feel better soon!


----------



## stldpn

Gyrene said:


> i confess that until today I didn't realize Golden Corrall had a breakfast buffett on the weekend. I didn't know what I was missing out on. It's hog heaven, quite literaly. I've never seen pork prepared in so many delicious ways!
> 
> PS - I could never quite you Golden Corall ... I love you!



I only have two words for you 
* FRIED HAM*


----------



## NYCGabriel

IC:
I used to shoplift a lot when I was younger
I enjoyed being a bouncer a little too much
I like indulging in a bit schadenfreude once in awhile


----------



## LovesBigMen

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I concur. I actually uninstalled it and deleted my yahoo account after I found out you have to pay for a premium account to use POP3. Stupid Yahoo.



Well your solution BETTER haha mind dumb I just uploaded the new version hahaha.:happy:


----------



## Linda

IC that ice cream continues to make me sick to my stomach and so that means no more for me ....ever. Phooey!!


----------



## Bearsy

bionic_eggplant said:


> I read the first book of "Kick-Ass"... MY GOD. I want to make a comic book so bad.



A friend and I have been wanting to write a graphic novel for some time. Maybe we'll have to include you in the process?


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that lately there have been a great deal of 18-24 year old men that are trying to date(?) hook up with (?) me and I am slightly confused. I don't think a 21 year old would know what to do with me. Not in a bad way....just in a sense that I'm approaching my mid-30's and I have a very young daughter. It just seems that there would be fresher prospects on the horizon for a young buck.


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> IC that lately there have been a great deal of 18-24 year old men that are trying to date(?) hook up with (?) me and I am slightly confused. I don't think a 21 year old would know what to do with me. Not in a bad way....just in a sense that I'm approaching my mid-30's and I have a very young daughter. It just seems that there would be fresher prospects on the horizon for a young buck.



Being from the south, whenever I hear someone call someone else a "buck" I imagine them getting shot.

Do you want to shoot them, Jen? Do you? They just wanna get laid is all. No reason to kill them


----------



## escapist

JenFromOC said:


> IC that lately there have been a great deal of 18-24 year old men that are trying to date(?) hook up with (?) me and I am slightly confused. I don't think a 21 year old would know what to do with me. Not in a bad way....just in a sense that I'm approaching my mid-30's and I have a very young daughter. It just seems that there would be fresher prospects on the horizon for a young buck.



IC that this is one of the funniest post I've read in a while. Apparently you are unaware that many people (guys and girls alike) have a thing for hooking up with someone older while they are young.


----------



## LovesBigMen

JenFromOC said:


> IC that lately there have been a great deal of 18-24 year old men that are trying to date(?) hook up with (?) me and I am slightly confused. I don't think a 21 year old would know what to do with me. Not in a bad way....just in a sense that I'm approaching my mid-30's and I have a very young daughter. It just seems that there would be fresher prospects on the horizon for a young buck.





escapist said:


> IC that this is one of the funniest post I've read in a while. Apparently you are unaware that many people (guys and girls alike) have a thing for hooking up with someone older while they are young.



I must say JenFromOC this seems to be the case xD. I know alot of guys who rather mature  women. Everything I am saying is only in a positive way to you .


----------



## escapist

LovesBigMen said:


> I must say JenFromOC this seems to be the case xD. I know alot of guys who rather mature  women. Everything I am saying is only in a positive way to you .



Very nicely put. I was just trying not to put in to much detail and back it up with experiences.


----------



## LovesBigMen

escapist said:


> Very nicely put. I was just trying not to put in to much detail and back it up with experiences.



Well why thank you .


----------



## escapist

LovesBigMen said:


> Well why thank you .



Doitashimashite


----------



## OneWickedAngel

NYCGabriel said:


> IC:
> I used to shoplift a lot when I was younger
> I enjoyed being a bouncer a little too much
> I like indulging in a bit schadenfreude once in awhile



IC you and I would get along quite well!


----------



## escapist

NYCGabriel said:


> IC:
> I used to shoplift a lot when I was younger
> I enjoyed being a bouncer a little too much
> I like indulging in a bit schadenfreude once in awhile



Hahah how did I miss this one! ROFL Me too! Been there done that wouldn't mind doing it again tomorrow lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> IC that lately there have been a great deal of 18-24 year old men that are trying to date(?) hook up with (?) me and I am slightly confused. I don't think a 21 year old would know what to do with me. Not in a bad way....just in a sense that I'm approaching my mid-30's and I have a very young daughter. It just seems that there would be fresher prospects on the horizon for a young buck.



Fuck YA!!! I'm 25! baby, every day it becomes clearer and clearer, I'm the one.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC it's a quarter to four in the morning here. 
IC I'm not in the least bit sleepy.
IC I will probably regret it later, but
IC I'm in a mood to prey.
*(No, that was NOT a typo.)*


----------



## HDANGEL15

JenFromOC said:


> IC that lately there have been a great deal of 18-24 year old men that are trying to date(?) hook up with (?) me and I am slightly confused. I don't think a 21 year old would know what to do with me. Not in a bad way....just in a sense that I'm approaching my mid-30's and I have a very young daughter. It just seems that there would be fresher prospects on the horizon for a young buck.



*dudette I got more then 2 decades on you...
and know all this way too well...
<sigh>

YOU ARE A GORGEOUS WOMAN....

OF course they want them some JEN OC*


----------



## Zowie

Bearsy said:


> A friend and I have been wanting to write a graphic novel for some time. Maybe we'll have to include you in the process?



For sure, I have some skills. Or I can just fetch coffee, whatever.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> For sure, I have some skills. Or I can just fetch coffee, whatever.



SOME SKILLS?! 
*SOME SKILLS?!?!?! *​*
Yeah, 'cause about a dozen people here have some seriously kick-ass avatars for absolutely no freaking reason what so ever!*


----------



## JenFromOC

OneWickedAngel said:


> IC it's a quarter to four in the morning here.
> IC I'm not in the least bit sleepy.
> IC I will probably regret it later, but
> IC I'm in a mood to prey.
> *(No, that was NOT a typo.)*



In the mood to prey? Good thing you're all the way across the country...we'd be a dangerous pair muahahhahahhaa


----------



## JenFromOC

escapist said:


> IC that this is one of the funniest post I've read in a while. Apparently you are unaware that many people (guys and girls alike) have a thing for hooking up with someone older while they are young.



Fuck. Is that all? I don't remember having that "thing" but....nevermind. I did. I dated a 28 year old when I was 18. Oh, it's all coming back to me. I thought he was so old.


----------



## stldpn

OneWickedAngel said:


> SOME SKILLS?!
> *SOME SKILLS?!?!?! *​*
> Yeah, 'cause about a dozen people here have some seriously kick-ass avatars for absolutely no freaking reason what so ever!*



I don't have an avatar...  are you flouting your avatar?


----------



## Tad

Linda said:


> IC that ice cream continues to make me sick to my stomach and so that means no more for me ....ever. Phooey!!



Have you tried frozen soy products? I know that doesn't sound appealing, but for fruit flavors I think they are actually better than ice cream (there is some OK chocolate, but so far I've not tasted frozen chocolate soy that was better than premium chocolate ice cream). It can be harder to find, and generally costs more, but it really is quite good! (my wife can't have dairy, I can't really have soy, so we have both in the house and taste the other, so have done the comparisons)



JenFromOC said:


> IC that lately there have been a great deal of 18-24 year old men that are trying to date(?) hook up with (?) me and I am slightly confused. I don't think a 21 year old would know what to do with me. Not in a bad way....just in a sense that I'm approaching my mid-30's and I have a very young daughter. It just seems that there would be fresher prospects on the horizon for a young buck.



You are in your mid-30s  Holy cats, I thought you were a decade younger than that! No offense intended--just from your pics, not anything about your posting. Well, maybe some of the younger guys hitting on you are as confused as I was?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

stldpn said:


> I don't have an avatar...  are you flouting your avatar?



*I wasn't before you asked, but now that you have, why YES, yes I am!*


----------



## stldpn

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I wasn't before you asked, but now that you have, why YES, yes I am!*



so you're a fancy pants with an avatar now?


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, thanks OWA. I've just been too much time on professional illustration websites and... well, I need to work harder, christ, or there's no way I'm ever going to be rich and famous.

I feel bad for the avatars, mind you. I still have a few to do, but I need to learn to draw a motorcycle first.


----------



## CastingPearls

Actually, STLDPN, you ARE in one of Bionic Eggplant's doodles if I recall....hmmmm...and it was QUITE funny!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

stldpn said:


> so you're a fancy pants with an avatar now?



*Oh Stldpn sweetie! I'm a fancy, with or without an avatar, with or without pants for that matter!*  :kiss2:


----------



## Kazak

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> YOU ARE A GORGEOUS WOMAN....*



I don't know about gorgeous. Gorgeous is for regular women. I don't think there's a word that's good enough to describe Miss Jen. ;o)



HDANGEL15 said:


> *OF course they want them some JEN OC*


 doesn't everyone?


----------



## Kazak

IC that I have been seriously considering shaving off the facial hair. Haven't shaved since August 28, 2006. Any suggestions?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Kazak said:


> IC that I have been seriously considering shaving off the facial hair. Haven't shaved since August 28, 2006. Any suggestions?



Oh sure, NOW, you change you avatar (adorable btw) so we can't take one more gander at you and be able to make a decision! Harumph! 
(*Yes, that's a request for pics*)

Have you started to tan yet for the season? There may be noticeable demarcation if you have.


----------



## JenFromOC

Kazak said:


> IC that I have been seriously considering shaving off the facial hair. Haven't shaved since August 28, 2006. Any suggestions?



I like the beard...in combo with the tats....yum. I'd do you. Are you over 18?


----------



## Kazak

JenFromOC said:


> Are you over 18?


 wow! am I over 18? 
I'm not over anyone. (or under or next to anyone either.)


----------



## WillSpark

escapist said:


> IC that this is one of the funniest post I've read in a while. Apparently you are unaware that many people (guys and girls alike) have a thing for hooking up with someone older while they are young.



These men are called meercats. They are opposite cougars. I have decided this.


----------



## Zowie

Kazak said:


> wow! am I over 18?
> I'm not over anyone. (or under or next to anyone either.)



She won't take you unless you're 18 or younger.


I like that word, meerkat.


----------



## Kazak

bionic_eggplant said:


> She won't take you unless you're 18 or younger.



sounds about right for my luck.

well in that case just think of me as two 18yr olds (with three yrs left over)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> I like the beard...in combo with the tats....yum. I'd do you. Are you over 18?



So now that I know you want Jailbait, are we still on or what? I mean, I've 25, and if you think about it like this we can make it work You said you're 30, which by the way I think is an amazing Age. Nothing sexier than a 30 year old. Now when you were 18 and "barely legal" I was 13, super jailbait, and when I was 18, you were 23, also, super jailbait. So if you keep that ratio up, which we will because we're aging at the same rate, I will always be the perfect jailbait age for you . . . so what do you say?


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So now that I know you want Jailbait, are we still on or what? I mean, I've 25, and if you think about it like this we can make it work You said you're 30, which by the way I think is an amazing Age. Nothing sexier than a 30 year old. Now when you were 18 and "barely legal" I was 13, super jailbait, and when I was 18, you were 23, also, super jailbait. So if you keep that ratio up, which we will because we're aging at the same rate, I will always be the perfect jailbait age for you . . . so what do you say?



You're wrong, my sexy Arizonian...I will be 33 in 2 weeks (or so)...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> You're wrong, my sexy Arizonian...I will be 33 in 2 weeks (or so)...



Even better. Besides age is just a number. Age only matters with wine and cheese.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Even better. Besides age is just a number. Age only matters with wine and cheese.



Ah yes one gets better as they mature.
Take this Jail bait Jen take it hahaha take him:happy:


----------



## Kazak

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh sure, NOW, you change you avatar (adorable btw) so we can't take one more gander at you and be able to make a decision! Harumph!
> (*Yes, that's a request for pics*)
> 
> Have you started to tan yet for the season? There may be noticeable demarcation if you have.



sorry Beautiful Lady, my phone won't post pics. if you really want some send me an email address and I'll take some pics just for you and send them.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh sure, NOW, you change you avatar (adorable btw) *so we *can't take one more gander at you and be able to make a decision! Harumph!
> (*Yes, that's a request for pics*)
> 
> Have you started to tan yet for the season? There may be noticeable demarcation if you have.





Kazak said:


> sorry Beautiful Lady, my phone won't post pics. if you really want some send me an email address and I'll take some pics just for you and send them.



:doh: I said "we". All of _us_ should have the equal chance to to opine in your bearded query or it's not fair.


----------



## Kazak

sorry


OneWickedAngel said:


> (*Yes, that's a request for pics*)


thought it was a personal request. my phone still won't let me post if it wasn't a personal one.


----------



## chicken legs

IC This picture makes me lol every time I see it...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess . . . I sometimes check Dims before I go to sleep, to see if Jen is on . . . I have a cougar crush. :wubu:


----------



## IszyStone

I Confess that I fell in love with Twilight three and a half years ago and still love it very much today. Because of that love I will wait 3 hours in a line today to see Eclipse and I am proud to do so as a long time twihard. (For the Record: I'm team Emmett, Edward and Jacob don't please me.)


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess . . . I sometimes check Dims before I go to sleep, to see if Jen is on . . . I have a cougar crush. :wubu:



You would probable be able to crush that cougar, yes.


----------



## BigChaz

IszyStone said:


> I Confess that I fell in love with Twilight three and a half years ago and still love it very much today. Because of that love I will wait 3 hours in a line today to see Eclipse and I am proud to do so as a long time twihard. (For the Record: I'm team Emmett, Edward and Jacob don't please me.)



I confess that I am tired of seeing Twilight everywhere I go.

Why are girls so attracted to homosexuals? I just don't understand this craze.


----------



## Paquito

IszyStone said:


> I Confess that I fell in love with Twilight three and a half years ago and still love it very much today. Because of that love I will wait 3 hours in a line today to see Eclipse and I am proud to do so as a long time twihard. (For the Record: I'm team Emmett, Edward and Jacob don't please me.)



So if I want to attract you, all I need to do is bleach my skin pale-white, cover myself in glitter, and just walk out into the sun?


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> So if I want to attract you, all I need to do is bleach my skin pale-white, cover myself in glitter, and just walk out into the sun?


And stop a speeding car with only your body. Worth a shot, no?


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> So if I want to attract you, all I need to do is bleach my skin pale-white, cover myself in glitter, and just walk out into the sun?



Along with the lion suit, the cape, and the caramel.


----------



## CastingPearls

bionic_eggplant said:


> Along with the lion suit, the cape, and the caramel.


I think he's all set....ROFL


----------



## Paquito

- Lion Suit
- Cape
- Caramel
- Body Glitter

I'm gonna need a professional photographer by the time I'm ready to post a picture. So many demands people!


----------



## IszyStone

I confess that I am officially less cool than I was yesterday.


----------



## Zowie

IszyStone said:


> I confess that I am officially less cool than I was yesterday.



Why? You're always cool.


----------



## Linda

IC that the Verizon store irritates me. They made the business move to have a greeter who checks everyone in to hopefully improve flow. It is still a very long process.


----------



## Kazak

IszyStone said:


> I confess that I am officially less cool than I was yesterday.



how so? I think your just as cool as always.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess . . . I sometimes check Dims before I go to sleep, to see if Jen is on . . . I have a cougar crush. :wubu:



I confess that the sweet comments/compliments I receive from all of you just make me smile. Thanks for being good to me


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i had a great workout tonite...but my amazing tuna steak w/black pepper and grilled asparagus just didn't do it for me.......still hungry....

IC i love chobani greek blueberry yogurt *


----------



## Linda

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC i had a great workout tonite...but my amazing tuna steak w/black pepper and grilled asparagus just didn't do it for me.......still hungry....
> 
> IC i love chobani greek blueberry yogurt *





I love that Chobani Yogurt but the palmegranite......not so much.


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> I love that Chobani Yogurt but the palmegranite......not so much.


I love all the Chobani. I just put a little honey in it. Even the honey one, I put more honey in...LOL


----------



## Linda

Linda said:


> I love that Chobani Yogurt but the palmegranite......not so much.



Wow I spell bad lol sorry

pomegranate


----------



## CastingPearls

Linda said:


> Wow I spell bad lol sorry
> 
> pomegranate


Growing up we called them Chinese Apples. Easier to spell too.


----------



## stldpn

BigChaz said:


> I confess that I am tired of seeing Twilight everywhere I go.
> 
> Why are girls so attracted to homosexuals? I just don't understand this craze.



cuz girls are weird like that...


----------



## LovesBigMen

IszyStone said:


> I confess that I am officially less cool than I was yesterday.





Who the hell made IszyStone thing she is officially less cool now huh cause I am going to kick your ass.
hahaha okay fine I can't kick anyones ass. But I can sure make you feel bad.
:happy:
And don't think your less cooler your probably more cooler .

Damn why do I give so many complements to people hahahaha.:happy:


----------



## chicken legs

stldpn said:


> cuz girls are weird like that...



Guys usually have a better collection of eyecandy like this collection of superchubs...mmmmm:eat2:


----------



## IszyStone

LovesBigMen said:


> Who the hell made IszyStone thing she is officially less cool now huh cause I am going to kick your ass.
> hahaha okay fine I can't kick anyones ass. But I can sure make you feel bad.
> :happy:
> And don't think your less cooler your probably more cooler .
> 
> Damn why do I give so many complements to people hahahaha.:happy:



Aww, thank you. But, because of my love of all asses, please spare them .


----------



## fatkid420

JenFromOC said:


> IC that lately there have been a great deal of 18-24 year old men that are trying to date(?) hook up with (?) me and I am slightly confused. I don't think a 21 year old would know what to do with me. Not in a bad way....just in a sense that I'm approaching my mid-30's and I have a very young daughter. It just seems that there would be fresher prospects on the horizon for a young buck.





im 25 with my head on straightish me thinks 


i will accept your challange :wubu:


----------



## LovesBigMen

IszyStone said:


> Aww, thank you. But, because of my love of all asses, please spare them .



Hmm how shall I spare them wait what hahaha.:happy:


----------



## fatkid420

i must confess that it has been just over three months since i last had sex. this dry spell sucks and my hands are tired


----------



## WillSpark

fatkid420 said:


> i must confess that it has been just over three months since i last had sex. this dry spell sucks and my hands are tired



I know man. Been 18 years here. Rough stuff.


----------



## fatkid420

WillSpark said:


> I know man. Been 18 years here. Rough stuff.



damn, thats diciplin


----------



## HDANGEL15

WillSpark said:


> I know man. Been 18 years here. Rough stuff.



*hmmm so how long on this sight illegally  

seeing you signed up 2 yrs ago*


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hmmm so how long on this sight illegally
> 
> seeing you signed up 2 yrs ago*



Wait for it....



Fucking Jailbait.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> Wait for it....
> 
> *Fucking Jailbait.*



Isn't that what WillSpark is hoping someone will be doing with him to give his (very strong) hands a rest?


----------



## JenFromOC

*holds up a cookie* Look, little boys! I brought cookies!

Jailbait. It does a body good.


----------



## Melian

IC that when I'm scanning the updated threads and see that one of a few certain people was the last to post, I avoid reading the thread.

So, without naming names, I'd like to thank those 3-4 people for either being so disgusting, condescending, illiterate, egotistical, generally annoying, or any combination of those qualities - you are keeping me on task at work!


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> IC that when I'm scanning the updated threads and see that one of a few certain people was the last to post, I avoid reading the thread.
> 
> So, without naming names, I'd like to thank those 3-4 people for either being so disgusting, condescending, illiterate, egotistical, generally annoying, or any combination of those qualities - you are keeping me on task at work!



Well, we know it's not Jen 

I'll admit, I kind of do the same thing. I'll usually read, but I won't rush to it like I do to other users. It's more of, "Okay...what now?" attitude.


----------



## Gyrene

Melian said:


> IC that when I'm scanning the updated threads and see that one of a few certain people was the last to post, I avoid reading the thread.
> 
> So, without naming names, I'd like to thank those 3-4 people for either being so disgusting, condescending, illiterate, egotistical, generally annoying, or any combination of those qualities - you are keeping me on task at work!



IC that this post cut me deeply. 

I appoligize to those I offended with my appearances here, and I promise you all I'll quit posting to avoid any further disgusting, condescending, illiterate, egotistical, and generally annoying behavior.

Adios, Sayonara, Au Revoir! God speed ...

Gyrene


----------



## CastingPearls

Gyrene said:


> IC that this post cut me deeply.
> 
> I appoligize to those I offended with my appearances here, and I promise you all I'll quit posting to avoid any further disgusting, condescending, illiterate, egotistical, and generally annoying behavior.
> 
> Adios, Sayonara, Au Revoir! God speed ...
> 
> Gyrene


However, all those characteristics are entirely desirable in Hyde Park and are in fact, encouraged. Now is YOUR CHANCE to become a forum alpha male.


----------



## Melian

LOL. I said I'm not naming names, you guys....so don't bait me 

Besides, this IS the thread for random single confessions, and cryptic posts are very random!


----------



## spiritangel

Melian said:


> LOL. I said I'm not naming names, you guys....so don't bait me
> 
> Besides, this IS the thread for random single confessions, and cryptic posts are very random!



Its all my fault I admitt it now everyone can get on with their day the secret is out  shock I know but well you know no pleasing everyone 

Move along people nothong to see here


----------



## Melian

spiritangel said:


> Its all my fault I admitt it now everyone can get on with their day the secret is out  shock I know but well you know no pleasing everyone
> 
> Move along people nothong to see here



I'm glad you're taking responsibility for your actions, spiritangel. It took a lot of courage.


----------



## spiritangel

Melian said:


> I'm glad you're taking responsibility for your actions, spiritangel. It took a lot of courage.



I am a strong believer in taking responsibility for my actions always now we can all move onto other confessions


----------



## Paquito

I've only been on this site "legally" for like... 2 months.

I'd like to be the poster child for jailbait, please and thank you


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, we know it's not Jen
> 
> I'll admit, I kind of do the same thing. I'll usually read, but I won't rush to it like I do to other users. It's more of, "Okay...what now?" attitude.



How do you know it's not me? LOL


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

IC that I'm starting to get worried about the two essays I have to hand in on Tuesday. Must procrastinate no longer. I also confess that its been way too long since I logged onto this site.


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> How do you know it's not me? LOL



She posted right after you. THEREFORE. 


I confess, I'm fed up with people. Working in customer service is making me hate the human race more and more.


----------



## KittyKitten

Jen, I thought you were 22! I'm dead serious!


----------



## JenFromOC

happyface83 said:


> Jen, I thought you were 22! I'm dead serious!



LOL Thank you....that's really sweet  It's true though....I will be 33 on the 12th.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> I've only been on this site "legally" for like... 2 months.
> 
> I'd like to be the poster child for jailbait, please and thank you



Whaaaaaaaaaaaat haha I turned eightteen in March damn it I am older then you what the heck man hahahaha.:happy:


And no you guys I am one of those annoying people along with the other words haha.
I am sorry you avoid the threads, because of me no, but seriously I think I am one of the people hahaha seriously hahaha. Yeah .

Oh I/C that today has been an awesome day in my life. Opps haha I almost said my name I don't know why, but yeah.

Oh yeah so you really were jail bait, doesn't the wait to be eight teen seem to take for ever haha.


----------



## escapist

I confess I have some awesome friends here on this board.

Thanks for letting me rant and work thought my stuff. :happy:


----------



## Kazak

IC I made a new friend today. yay me!


----------



## WillSpark

fatkid420 said:


> damn, thats diciplin


i no rite.


HDANGEL15 said:


> *hmmm so how long on this sight illegally
> 
> seeing you signed up 2 yrs ago*


You got me. I signed up when I was 16. My legitimate 18th birthday was June 12th.


OneWickedAngel said:


> Isn't that what WillSpark is hoping someone will be doing with him to give his (very strong) hands a rest?


Damn straight


Melian said:


> IC that when I'm scanning the updated threads and see that one of a few certain people was the last to post, I avoid reading the thread.
> 
> So, without naming names, I'd like to thank those 3-4 people for either being so disgusting, condescending, illiterate, egotistical, generally annoying, or any combination of those qualities - you are keeping me on task at work!


I apologize for being any/all of the above.


Paquito said:


> I've only been on this site "legally" for like... 2 months.
> 
> I'd like to be the poster child for jailbait, please and thank you



I think I've got you beat as far as jailbait goes. You old guys don't even know.
Then again...I don't know respect or how to grow a proper neckbeard, so I guess we're even.


----------



## Paquito

I joined when I was 15. So I win as far as being younger when I joined. However, I posted no pics since I was too young, so perhaps you are the winner.

But being jailbait in itself is full of win, so I'm happy to share the title.


----------



## JenFromOC

Maybe someday I'll share the story of how I became a jailbait lovin' cougar. It's long and I'm too lazy to type it now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Maybe someday I'll share the story of how I became a jailbait lovin' cougar. It's long and I'm too lazy to type it now.



I've got my bag of oreos and I'm all ears.


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, we call all sit around Jen while she tells us the story.

Hozay, pass the oreos.


----------



## WillSpark

Sto-wee Time! Sto-wee time!


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I think a few youngins roun chere need a lill somptin somptin..


----------



## spiritangel

IC this thread often cracks me up but also

IC I would truly like to know how I got the two bruises on my tummy


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC on another thread that I had a first date today with a nice respectful guy ...but i COULDN"T keep my eyes off his HUGE nostrils THANK GOD HE CLIPPED them...

how shallow is that...*


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> Maybe someday I'll share the story of how I became a jailbait lovin' cougar. It's long and I'm too lazy to type it now.



I've got a bag of ears and I'm all oreos.


----------



## CleverBomb

Paquito said:


> I've got a bag of ears and I'm all oreos.


They're not really _his_ ears -- he's just borrowing them from some friends, Romans, and countrymen. 

-Rusty


----------



## Paquito

CleverBomb said:


> They're not really _his_ ears -- he's just borrowing them from some friends, Romans, and countrymen.
> 
> -Rusty



God no, I save cutting off my ears and giving them as presents for second dates.


----------



## SailorCupcake

I confess that I cry during Disney movies. Every one.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

SailorCupcake said:


> I confess that I cry during Disney movies. Every one.



HAAHAHAHA . . . I'm laughing with you.


----------



## Hole

I confess that I love these two. (Shay Carl and his wife)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdmUeOqTCg4&feature=related


----------



## chicken legs

Hole said:


> I confess that I love these two. (Shay Carl and his wife)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdmUeOqTCg4&feature=related



I love his channel and they are such a uber cute BHM/FFA couple...yaaay:happy:


----------



## Hole

chicken legs said:


> I love his channel and they are such a uber cute BHM/FFA couple...yaaay:happy:



 Agreed! I know it sounds corny but I really want that some day.

P.S I don't know if she's exactly an FFA. He was thin when they met but she obviously isn't *not* enjoying him with the 4 kids and all.  Whatever-They're happy and that's what counts.


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> I love his channel and they are such a uber cute BHM/FFA couple...yaaay:happy:



Yeah they are and there funny too .
I found his channel last year I was like YAY!!! haha.:happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I'm having the strangest chat conversation with my cousin's boyfriend...


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

chicken legs said:


> I love his channel and they are such a uber cute BHM/FFA couple...yaaay:happy:





she is hella cute


----------



## Kazak

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I'm having the strangest chat conversation with my cousin's boyfriend...



stealing your cousins bf?


----------



## JenFromOC

Kazak said:


> stealing your cousins bf?



No LOL....but I just realized that he's being inappropriate. My attempts to diffuse him have been unsuccessful.


----------



## Kazak

JenFromOC said:


> No LOL....but I just realized that he's being inappropriate. My attempts to diffuse him have been unsuccessful.


 IC 
I wanna be inappropriate


----------



## Kazak

IC I don't fel like going to the gym. anyone want to go with me? lying in bed feels sooooo much better than the gym.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Kazak said:


> IC I don't fel like going to the gym. anyone want to go with me? lying in bed feels sooooo much better than the gym.



*IC I just went to the grocery store and got my favorite bulk treat (milk chocolate malted balls) and ate them before HEADING TO THE GYM for crazy 1.5 hour kickbox/bootcamp class......*


----------



## fatkid420

SailorCupcake said:


> I confess that I cry during Disney movies. Every one.




i cry like a little girl every time i watch the ending of the movie Rudy when the coach puts him in the game. i have no idea why its so emotional to me.


----------



## NYCGabriel

I confess:
my struggle with cyclothymia isn't going well
I'm still pissed at the job situation
i knocked someone down on the bus when they were being obnoxious. i pretended it was an accident when it made a sharp turn


----------



## SailorCupcake

fatkid420 said:


> i cry like a little girl every time i watch the ending of the movie Rudy when the coach puts him in the game. i have no idea why its so emotional to me.



I'm so glad I'm not alone in stuff like that haha.


----------



## fatkid420

SailorCupcake said:


> I'm so glad I'm not alone in stuff like that haha.




i try so hard to suck it up and contain myself when im around other people but if im watching it alone i need tissues lol.


----------



## veil

BigChaz said:


> I confess that I am tired of seeing Twilight everywhere I go.
> 
> Why are girls so attracted to homosexuals? I just don't understand this craze.



don't dis homosexuals like that, jerk! 

honestly though i... don't really get it. i think at thirteen i might have*, back then i conflated love with possessiveness and "mysterious" read as "interesting" rather than "patronizing/shady". i think there's commentary on cultural narratives of ownership & romance but that's for another day.



*iszy, i am not calling you thirteen! you are cool, i love tons of goofy stuff so i don't judge folks for their tastes


----------



## JenFromOC

fatkid420 said:


> i try so hard to suck it up and contain myself when im around other people but if im watching it alone i need tissues lol.



And....he has a sensitive side...cute.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> And....he has a sensitive side...cute.



JEN!!!!!!! sorry, I just wanted to say your name.

How would you feel about me saying your name . . . during coitus?

Edit: HAHAAH I had to come back and edit this. I read it after I posted it and laughed at hoe inappropriate that was, and possibly creepy. 

But if anyone else wants me to sing their name from the mountain tops, just let me know.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> JEN!!!!!!! sorry, I just wanted to say your name.
> 
> How would you feel about me saying your name . . . during coitus?
> 
> Edit: HAHAAH I had to come back and edit this. I read it after I posted it and laughed at HOE inappropriate that was, and possibly creepy.
> 
> But if anyone else wants me to sing their name from the mountain tops, just let me know.



God I love Freudian slips......


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> JEN!!!!!!! sorry, I just wanted to say your name.
> 
> How would you feel about me saying your name . . . during coitus?
> 
> Edit: HAHAAH I had to come back and edit this. I read it after I posted it and laughed at hoe inappropriate that was, and possibly creepy.
> 
> But if anyone else wants me to sing their name from the mountain tops, just let me know.




Super creeper. Please don't ever do that, to anyone.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

CastingPearls said:


> God I love Freudian slips......



hahaha, I didn't even notice I wrote hoe . . . I think I might be in trouble.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, I didn't even notice I wrote hoe . . . I think I might be in trouble.



Hmmm so now I'm a garden tool....


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> And....he has a sensitive side...cute.



I know, it's adorable. I wonder if he cries at 4 year old threads too?


----------



## JenFromOC

Paquito said:


> I know, it's adorable. I wonder if he cries at 4 year old threads too?



Geez, you are a 13 year old asshole....which is really hot. Wanna do it?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Geez, you are a 13 year old asshole....which is really hot. Wanna do it?



FUCK!

how did you get there so fast?


----------



## Zowie

JenFromOC said:


> Geez, you are a 13 year old asshole....which is really hot. Wanna do it?



Hahaha, you know, it's pretty rare that he sounds young. We jailbaits are good at hiding our age.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> FUCK!
> 
> how did you get there so fast?



Our love knows no bounds, time limits, or laws.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> FUCK!
> 
> how did you get there so fast?



I think it's the caramel and glitter. He one-upped you on that front.


----------



## Paquito

I use glitter as a diversion, caramel as an adhesive to avoid escape, and the cape in order to create an ambiance of security. And the lion costume is just a lion costume.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

I confess that at the end of Toy Story 3 I wanted to cry a little, but held it in and kept my composure in front of all my friends. I felt a bit self-conscious about all my action figures I have in my attic lol


----------



## WillSpark

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> JEN!!!!!!! sorry, I just wanted to say your name.
> 
> How would you feel about me saying your name . . . during coitus?
> 
> Edit: HAHAAH I had to come back and edit this. I read it after I posted it and laughed at hoe inappropriate that was, and possibly creepy.
> 
> But if anyone else wants me to sing their name from the mountain tops, just let me know.



Could you sing _my_ name from the mountain tops, Hozay? I just think it'll sound beautiful in your smooth latin tongue.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> JEN!!!!!!! sorry, I just wanted to say your name.
> 
> How would you feel about me saying your name . . . during coitus?
> 
> Edit: HAHAAH I had to come back and edit this. I read it after I posted it and laughed at hoe inappropriate that was, and possibly creepy.
> 
> But if anyone else wants me to sing their name from the mountain tops, just let me know.





WillSpark said:


> Could you sing _my_ name from the mountain tops, Hozay? I just think it'll sound beautiful in your smooth latin tongue.



You guys are trying to give me a run for creeper title. 



IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN


Besides, I'm thinking that one of our new posters has already taken it...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> You guys are trying to give me a run for creeper title.
> 
> 
> 
> IT AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN
> 
> 
> Besides, I'm thinking that one of our new posters has already taken it...



hahaha, it's interesting once you're part of a forum, and you see new people come alone, and then they do something "taboo" or something just off the fucking wall.

But true, I will not compete for your creeper status.


----------



## Paquito

Besides, you've got the heart of Jen-ita. What more could you possibly need?

Now sing, you magnificent creeper songbird.


----------



## WillSpark

I must confess that this thing Paco and I have going in the next thread over is incredibly entertaining.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> I must confess that this thing Paco and I have going in the next thread over is incredibly entertaining.



We better get tons of rep for this.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> We better get tons of rep for this.



Hell I'd have already repped you if I could. I'm worried we both may have hit that point of being just too damn reppable.


----------



## CastingPearls

I tried to rep you both but I think I'm on a time-out.


----------



## Kazak

Paquito said:


> We better get tons of rep for this.



where? where? I want to read the show and be entertained!


----------



## Paquito

Kazak said:


> where? where? I want to read the show and be entertained!



Self-esteem thread. GET TO IT.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> Self-esteem thread. GET TO IT.


Oh yes. QUITE entertaining.


----------



## Paquito

CastingPearls said:


> Oh yes. QUITE entertaining.



If you like my work, feel free to check out the *Explicit thread, since I'm having a grand ole time there too.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> If you like my work, feel free to check out the *Explicit thread, since I'm having a grand ole time there too.


Been there. Done that. Bought the lion suit and glitter.


----------



## Paquito

CastingPearls said:


> Been there. Done that. Bought the lion suit and glitter.



Make sure to tune in when I get blocked by someone else, hopefully there will be a huge party and parade in my honor.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> Make sure to tune in when I get blocked by someone else, hopefully there will be a huge party and parade in my honor.


In some circles, being put on ignore, infracted or banned are considered worthy aspirations. Don't do it. Think of the pink frills. That one killed me. I almost peed myself.


----------



## stldpn

I confess I have less and less interest in visiting this place.


----------



## Paquito

CastingPearls said:


> In some circles, being put on ignore, infracted or banned are considered worthy aspirations. Don't do it. Think of the pink frills. That one killed me.* I almost peed myself*.



This makes everything totes worth it.


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> In some circles, being put on ignore, infracted or banned are considered worthy aspirations. Don't do it. Think of the pink frills. That one killed me. I almost peed myself.



The thing is people get highly highly involved in their own self importance. If you only post to demonstrate how important you are, whether it's the martyrdom "goodbye cruel board" speech or the authoritarian "this thread is too old and you can't make relevant posts to it without complaint" speech without suffering a bit of commentary on your self important douche baggery it's time to hang up your skates. 

Lack of common courtesy... it's epidemic. It's so easy to be an ass when you can't be punched.


----------



## Paquito

I only accept passive-agressiveness in the form of a post-it note.


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> The thing is people get highly highly involved in their own self importance. If you only post to demonstrate how important you are, whether it's the martyrdom "goodbye cruel board" speech or the authoritarian "this thread is too old and you can't make relevant posts to it without complaint" speech without suffering a bit of commentary on your self important douche baggery it's time to hang up your skates.
> 
> Lack of common courtesy... it's epidemic. It's so easy to be an ass when you can't be punched.


My philosophy is there's something for everybody and if a couple of regular posters want to have an imaginary pillowfight wearing imaginary lingerie, this forum is big enough to handle a little much needed comic relief. Some people take themselves too seriously. 

I don't have anyone on ignore. Even people who've unequivocally stated they loathe me. If anyone has me on their ignore list ...boo fucking hoo. I'll live. That's THEIR cross to bear.


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> I only accept passive-agressiveness in the form of a post-it note.










Edit: This note is quite interesting now that I look at it. I meant to type "You smell like you licked a dead mans butt" and it looks like I ended up somewhere in the middle.


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> My philosophy is there's something for everybody and if a couple of regular posters want to have an imaginary pillowfight wearing imaginary lingerie, this forum is big enough to handle a little much needed comic relief. Some people take themselves too seriously.
> 
> I don't have anyone on ignore. Even people who've unequivocally stated they loathe me. If anyone has me on their ignore list ...boo fucking hoo. I'll live. That's THEIR cross to bear.



You have people here that thrive on making everything personal though...no? I mean seriously, you have people here who assume that everyone is going to agree with them on everything. And when you don't agree, it's cuz you're too stupid to see their irrefutable logic, not because there's more than one way to skin the cat.


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> Edit: This note is quite interesting now that I look at it. I meant to type "You smell like you licked a dead mans butt" and it looks like I ended up somewhere in the middle.



Eh its fine, not like I can't say I haven't done either.


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> Eh its fine, not like I can't say I haven't done either.



We should start a club. All clubs start with at least two members...


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> We should start a club. All clubs start with at least two members...



The asshole club? Hopefully I did a decent job while you were away. Taking over two threads and fighting levels of dickery is kinda my thing.


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> The asshole club? Hopefully I did a decent job while you were away. Taking over two threads and fighting levels of dickery is kinda my thing.



I've been rather busy at work the past two weeks or so, barely anytime to do anything else! I am glad you kept up the work while I was gone. Good job, son.


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> I've been rather busy at work the past two weeks or so, barely anytime to do anything else! I am glad you kept up the work while I was gone. Good job, son.



You welcome, bra. We're going to be the most popular club since my 7th grade Chess Club.


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> You welcome, bra. We're going to be the most popular club since my 7th grade Chess Club.



Oh good, I was worried we would be as unpopular as the anime club.


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> You have people here that thrive on making everything personal though...no? I mean seriously, you have people here who assume that everyone is going to agree with them on everything. And when you don't agree, it's cuz you're too stupid to see their irrefutable logic, not because there's more than one way to skin the cat.


Yes but at a certain point (sometimes immediately) you realize that those people are way too emotionally invested in being 'right' to try to reason with them. 

I like Paquito et al's style in that when they sense hostility they begin to clown around. One's passive-aggressiveness can be interpreted as another's passive-resistance to baiting. 

The individual who must always be right gets irritated (which you should know by now, only delights me whether an observer or participant), the one who is clearly unhinged gets confused or provides even more fodder for a forum rumble and virtual assbeating, and once in a great while, an individual either backs off or concedes his/her/its error.


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> Yes but at a certain point (sometimes immediately) you realize that those people are way too emotionally invested in being 'right' to try to reason with them.
> 
> I like Paquito et al's style in that when they sense hostility they begin to clown around. One's passive-aggressiveness can be interpreted as another's passive-resistance to baiting.
> 
> The individual who must always be right gets irritated (which you should know by now, only delights me whether an observer or participant), the one who is clearly unhinged gets confused or provides even more fodder for a forum rumble and virtual assbeating, and once in a great while, an individual either backs off or concedes his/her/its error.




I think the main bone of contention. Is that asshole behavior, intentional or not, causes a lot of decent people to flee this site. I know you remember nutty... you're seriously going to try to tell me that all of the picking was something other than a vague attempt by other posters to shit on him to make themselves feel better? There comes a point where it's not cute it's just annoying.


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> I think the main bone of contention. Is that asshole behavior, intentional or not, causes a lot of decent people to flee this site. I know you remember nutty... you're seriously going to try to tell me that all of the picking was something other than a vague attempt by other posters to shit on him to make themselves feel better? There comes a point where it's not cute it's just annoying.


What happened with Nutty was shameful. There's a world of difference between Nutty's behavior (no claims of superiority, intellectual or moral, an admitted lack of sophistication and experience, and one of the most peaceful humble naive' people I've ever come across on boards)(and this ain't my first rodeo) and how he was treated than what we're talking about today. You also know exactly how I felt about the whole Nutty thing. 

His thread--something to the effect of 'I confess to lurking the BBW threads' didn't attract the usual suspects, did it? You and I both know there are members who have nothing better to do than scan threads to gleefully cut someone down and then the vultures descend on the wounded target. It's like a pre-school massacre. And afterwards there's nothing but 'who me's?' and 'he asked for it's' etc. ad nauseum. 

Comparing THOSE people to a few harmless clowns, that entire travesty-- is apples and oranges.


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> What happened with Nutty was shameful. There's a world of difference between Nutty's behavior (no claims of superiority, intellectual or moral, an admitted lack of sophistication and experience, and one of the most peaceful humble naive' people I've ever come across on boards)(and this ain't my first rodeo) and how he was treated than what we're talking about today. You also know exactly how I felt about the whole Nutty thing.
> 
> His thread--something to the effect of 'I confess to lurking the BBW threads' didn't attract the usual suspects, did it? You and I both know there are members who have nothing better to do than scan threads to gleefully cut someone down and then the vultures descend on the wounded target. It's like a pre-school massacre. And afterwards there's nothing but 'who me's?' and 'he asked for it's' etc. ad nauseum.
> 
> Comparing THOSE people to a few harmless clowns, that entire travesty-- is apples and oranges.



Seriously? I see somebody getting their ass covered by one of the people who rode nutty out on a rail. I see similarity. Birds of a feather et. all.


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> Seriously? I see somebody getting their ass covered by one of the people who rode nutty out on a rail. I see similarity. Birds of a feather et. all.


I concede there is similarity. I'm not blind. But Nutty was a nice guy trying to make friends and IMO this guy is alienating everyone and I'm less inclined to take up for him.


----------



## stldpn

CastingPearls said:


> I concede there is similarity. I'm not blind. But Nutty was a nice guy trying to make friends and IMO this guy is alienating everyone and I'm less inclined to take up for him.



So because you don't feel a connection to mildly you don't have an issue with his mistreatment? fair enough, but remember, it's only ok till it's you.


----------



## Paquito

So there's been a cease-fire...

Just in case you wanted to know.


----------



## CastingPearls

stldpn said:


> So because you don't feel a connection to mildly you don't have an issue with his mistreatment? fair enough, but remember, it's only ok till it's you.


This guy gives as good as he gets and doesn't need my help. He's not a little kid and the particular bird he's currently cockfighting with doesn't appear to be winning anyway. 

I don't rush to take up for people who dismiss me during an exchange in case you missed those posts. However even I see that thread has degraded to a useless clusterfuck and it's doubtful it's salvageable. 

And if your memory serves you correctly I do take up for people I have no connection with if I think they're right or being bullied. You're either being deliberately obtuse or have a very selective memory.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC this "discussion" between the two of you has gone on long past the point where anyone else other than the two of you gives a crap anymore.

The pill of chill, both of you, take it, now -- _please_?

We now return this board back to Random Single Confessions.


----------



## BigChaz

I confess that I am eating a cheesecake right now. At 9:45 PM. And this cheesecake is covered in chocolate, caramel, and nuts. And I do not feel guilty. At all. Because cheesecake is awesome. AWESOME.


----------



## stldpn

OneWickedAngel said:


> We now return this board back to Random Single Confessions.



I confess... I let it go twenty minutes ago when I dropped a pic on the GPAPY thread...

And you only repped my sig.


----------



## Paquito

IC that I'm chugging Sunkists because it's so damn hot here.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

stldpn said:


> I confess... I let it go twenty minutes ago when I dropped a pic on the GPAPY thread...
> 
> And you only repped my sig.



I just saw your pic and I'm while I'm not sorry I used the rep here on your sig. I seriously owe you more rep for that pic. :bow:


----------



## Paquito

IC that this encourager is getting on my damn nerves. If I wanted to cam, I'd probably be doing that and not ignoring you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigChaz said:


> I confess that I am eating a cheesecake right now. At 9:45 PM. And this cheesecake is covered in chocolate, caramel, and nuts. And I do not feel guilty. At all. Because cheesecake is awesome. AWESOME.


Cheesecake IS awesome! Sounds delish!



Paquito said:


> IC that I'm chugging Sunkists because it's so damn hot here.


I know! I think I've drunk at least two gallons of iced tea since I've come home and had salad for dinner because it's too blessed hot to even eat anything warm! And more of these insane temps tomorrow! *grumble*


----------



## Paquito

OneWickedAngel said:


> Cheesecake IS awesome! Sounds delish!
> 
> 
> I know! I think I've drunk at least two gallons of iced tea since I've come home and had salad for dinner because it's too blessed hot to even eat anything warm! And more of these insane temps tomorrow! *grumble*



Yea, we've put a ban on using the oven for cooking, cuz it is way too hot for that bullshit. Not to mention that my room gets hotter than any other, so it's about 10 degrees hotter in here than in any other part of the house.


----------



## chicken legs

Paquito said:


> IC that this encourager is getting on my damn nerves. If I wanted to cam, I'd probably be doing that and not ignoring you.



IC I want to see.


----------



## chicken legs

stldpn said:


> I think the main bone of contention. Is that asshole behavior, intentional or not, causes a lot of decent people to flee this site. I know you remember nutty... you're seriously going to try to tell me that all of the picking was something other than a vague attempt by other posters to shit on him to make themselves feel better? There comes a point where it's not cute it's just annoying.



IC I want to rep you but can't and I want to see you on cam.


----------



## Paquito

chicken legs said:


> IC I want to see.



eh it's not much. Tight clothes, stripping off shirt and shorts down to underwear, maybe an eating session or two. For you though, I'd throw in the rare "licking chocolate sauce off the moobs."

Just another Tuesday night.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

chicken legs said:


> IC I want to rep you but can't and *I want to see you on cam.*



*Here's a teaser*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Paquito said:


> eh it's not much. Tight clothes, stripping off shirt and shorts down to underwear, maybe an eating session or two. For you though, I'd throw in the rare "licking chocolate sauce off the moobs."
> 
> Just another Tuesday night.



Nothing personal CL, grabs popcorn *BUMP*


----------



## chicken legs

Paquito said:


> eh it's not much. Tight clothes, stripping off shirt and shorts down to underwear, maybe an eating session or two. For you though, I'd throw in the rare "licking chocolate sauce off the moobs."
> 
> Just another Tuesday night.



GOOOODAMMMMM...drooolllssss...grrrrrrr:bow:


----------



## Paquito

You mean not everyone does that? Crazy...


----------



## chicken legs

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Here's a teaser*



I reallllllyyyy love the pic when he was on the beach...grrrr


----------



## chicken legs

Paquito said:


> You mean not everyone does that? Crazy...



Only the ones with big conjones...


----------



## Paquito

I mean I can excuse those who don't have big enough moobs to do it, but it's a good time.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I have a tape measure...(What all size fetishes are equipped with them..lol)


----------



## taobear

chicken legs said:


> IC I have a tape measure...(What all size fetishes are equipped with them..lol)



Never bring a tape measure into the bedroom. That's my policy.


----------



## chicken legs

taobear said:


> Never bring a tape measure into the bedroom. That's my policy.



***uses Jedi mind trick*** 

Your belleh needs measuring.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

chicken legs said:


> ***uses Jedi mind trick***
> 
> Your belleh needs measuring.



LMAO! I &#9829; U!
(Hey, I'm out of rep, I gots nuttin' but &#9829; for you baby  )


----------



## taobear

chicken legs said:


> ***uses Jedi mind trick***
> 
> Your belleh needs measuring.



Oh my.... :blush:


----------



## Paquito

chicken legs said:


> ***uses Jedi mind trick***
> 
> Your belleh needs measuring.



You'd be the best tailor EVER.


----------



## chicken legs

OneWickedAngel said:


> LMAO! I &#9829; U!
> (Hey, I'm out of rep, I gots nuttin' but &#9829; for you baby  )



muhahahah...gracias..

IC I used to go by sweetdemon..lol


----------



## taobear

I have a pair of 54 inch jeans I sometimes still wear but I need suspenders or a belt


----------



## escapist

taobear said:


> Never bring a tape measure into the bedroom. That's my policy.



lol should I even say that we have more than one? She about died when we ran out of length measuring my belly.


----------



## chicken legs

taobear said:


> I have a pair of 54 inch jeans I sometimes still wear but I need suspenders or a belt



Hrmmm...I just need to know if they are boxers, briefs, boxer/briefs, or thongs and if your comfortable with adoration.


----------



## taobear

escapist said:


> lol should I even say that we have more than one? She about died when we ran out of length measuring my belly.



You need a nine footer they make them. I just get a little skittish when the women start talking about measuring things.


----------



## taobear

chicken legs said:


> Hrmmm...I just need to know if they are boxers, briefs, boxer/briefs, or thongs and if your comfortable with adoration.



I like briefs they keep every thing in their own compartment.. LOL And yes I am comfortable with adoration


----------



## stldpn

IC that I'm only a piece of manflesh to be measured


----------



## escapist

taobear said:


> You need a nine footer they make them. I just get a little skittish when the women start talking about measuring things.



Yeahhhhh, I don't think I need to get into that. I think Chicken spilled the beans or gave a hint on that one on another thread.


----------



## taobear

escapist said:


> Yeahhhhh, I don't think I need to get into that. I think Chicken spilled the beans or gave a hint on that one on another thread.



Beans no one said there would be beans. I'm there.


----------



## taobear

taobear said:


> Beans no one said there would be beans. I'm there.



I like them baked


----------



## escapist

IC I just ate an entire Large Supreme Pizza & I'm going to the "Chicken" to work rubbing my belly....soooo sorry she can't post for a while.


----------



## taobear

escapist said:


> IC I just ate an entire Large Supreme Pizza & I'm going to the "Chicken" to work rubbing my belly....soooo sorry she can't post for a while.



That's just mean


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that adults have way more fun. And yes I am 18, but that means I have just started my adult journey not really at the fun part.


----------



## Paquito

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that adults have way more fun. And yes I am 18, but that means I have just started my adult journey not really at the fun part.



You, me, and WillSpark will have to band together to get used to this crazy new world of adulthood. 

Sounds like a sitcom.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> You, me, and WillSpark will have to band together to get used to this crazy new world of adulthood.
> 
> Sounds like a sitcom.



I'd watch it. If the our last exchange was any indicator, it would beat out most syndicated TV shows today. It'd combine the ADD that comes with watching cartoons and the trashiness of reality TV. It's a winning formula.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I have absolutely no idea what's going on in this thread today....I read every post and my only question is, HUH?


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC that I'm gone for a couple of days and too much happens.

3 people are dead, 1 has had a sex change and 18 have become communists.


----------



## stldpn

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I have absolutely no idea what's going on in this thread today....I read every post and my only question is, HUH?



It's ok I'm having the same issue.


----------



## stldpn

I confess I've never been a great lover, a fantastic friend or a wonderful son. But, I never ever realized that it it was actual hate I was dealing with.


----------



## veil

CastingPearls said:


> It's like a pre-school massacre...



IC when i read that i thought of my half dozen little cousins all staggering around pretending they were being poisoned by some vegetable they didn't want to eat, all making gagging & choking noises til they fall clumsily & dramatically on the ground.

then popping up and asking if they finish it can they have a popsicle?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I have absolutely no idea what's going on in this thread today....I read every post and my only question is, HUH?



It's okay baby, just come with me. We'll have some wine, snickers bars, diet coke, and oreos. We can talk all about your day and I can explain this all to you.


----------



## Melian

Goddamn, it's sexy when men speak German. Especially when they sound angry.

How's that for random?


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Goddamn, it's sexy when men speak German. Especially when they sound angry.
> 
> How's that for random?



Hahaha, I've always thought that as well. Not just German, but any strong tongue.

I confess... There's nothing better than watermelon. I would trade anything for watermelon, right now.


----------



## CastingPearls

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I've always thought that as well. Not just German, but any strong tongue.
> 
> I confess... There's nothing better than watermelon. I would trade anything for watermelon, right now.


I like when you say 'strong tongue'.


----------



## CastingPearls

veil said:


> IC when i read that i thought of my half dozen little cousins all staggering around pretending they were being poisoned by some vegetable they didn't want to eat, all making gagging & choking noises til they fall clumsily & dramatically on the ground.
> 
> then popping up and asking if they finish it can they have a popsicle?


Actually it's a push-pop, but yeah...pretty much.


----------



## taobear

IC that I'm feeling frisky and if I don't get out of my cage I'm gonna start throwing things.


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I've always thought that as well. Not just German, but any strong tongue.
> 
> I confess... There's nothing better than watermelon. I would trade anything for watermelon, right now.



Sex.

I will trade you watermelon for sex RIGHT NOW.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

veil said:


> ...snip...
> 
> then popping up and asking if they finish it can they have a *popsicle*?





CastingPearls said:


> Actually it's a *push-pop*, but yeah...pretty much.








*popsicle*





*push-pop*

I would take one of each right now:eat2:!


----------



## Paquito

I love the push pop cuz you think "oh no, its leveling out, there must not be any left." Then BAM, you push that fucker and there's even more deliciousness.


----------



## Kazak

stldpn said:


> It's ok I'm having the same issue.



it's RANDOM confessions. so the posts don't have to go together. random thoughts. random actions. random-ness-y-osity. it don't gota make no sense.


----------



## taobear

I always wanted to be a Marine but the recruiter laughed me out of his office when I tried to join at 18. I still feel desire, even thought I'm to old now.


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm in a depressed mood right now...i need some cheering up


----------



## BigChaz

rellis10 said:


> IC I'm in a depressed mood right now...i need some cheering up



Hey kid. Cheer up.


----------



## SailorCupcake

rellis10 said:


> IC I'm in a depressed mood right now...i need some cheering up



Awwww cheer up!!!! Have some cupcakes!!!!


----------



## rellis10

SailorCupcake said:


> Awwww cheer up!!!! Have some cupcakes!!!!



Oooooo...cupcakes :eat2:


----------



## taobear

SailorCupcake said:


> Awwww cheer up!!!! Have some cupcakes!!!!



MMMMMMMMM cupcakes


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> IC I'm in a depressed mood right now...i need some cheering up


Awww...what can we do to help??


----------



## rellis10

CastingPearls said:


> Awww...what can we do to help??



I dont know but now that i have cupcakes i'm a little better


----------



## Linda

rellis10 said:


> IC I'm in a depressed mood right now...i need some cheering up



ok joke....


Why was the chicken happy? 

Everything was eggcellent.


----------



## CastingPearls

Okay...another joke...

Two blondes walking on either side of a road.
One calls out to the other, "How do I get to the other side??"
Other calls out, "Hellooooooooo you're already ON the other side!!!"


----------



## rellis10

Linda said:


> ok joke....
> 
> 
> Why was the chicken happy?
> 
> Everything was eggcellent.





CastingPearls said:


> Okay...another joke...
> 
> Two blondes walking on either side of a road.
> One calls out to the other, "How do I get to the other side??"
> Other calls out, "Hellooooooooo you're already ON the other side!!!"



Lol, thanks girls


----------



## taobear

CastingPearls said:


> Awww...what can we do to help??



I know a nice full body hug with a wiggle in at the end............ Oh my, did it just get warm in here? 

I'm not flirting with ya rellis10 just thinking about what would cheer me up..


----------



## BigChaz

SailorCupcake said:


> Awwww cheer up!!!! Have some cupcakes!!!!



If you have cupcakes I would really like one or five. Please. I am willing to beg.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess I am a faker.


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> I confess I am a faker.



About what?


----------



## rellis10

taobear said:


> I'm not flirting with ya rellis10 just thinking about what would cheer me up..



Haha, ya know what...it really wouldnt bother me if you were flirting. I'v learnt by now to accept compliments wherever they come from


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigChaz said:


> About what?



I pretend to be BigChaz on other internet forums.


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> I pretend to be BigChaz on other internet forums.



Eh, I'm cool with that.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I wasn't asking permission


----------



## BigChaz

I confess that I just ate 19 jalapeno poppers. Deep fried and full of cream cheese, sausage, and cheddar cheese...and wrapped in bacon...and I don't regret a second of it. Because of the bacon. Bacon is the great equalizer.

Oh man. So good.Love me some bacon.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> Sex.
> 
> I will trade you watermelon for sex RIGHT NOW.



Are you kidding me? It so fucking damp here, even if you were the hottest, most intelligent, charming, witty guy on this side of the planet... Watermelon wins. 



BigChaz said:


> I confess that I just ate 19 jalapeno poppers. Deep fried and full of cream cheese, sausage, and cheddar cheese...and wrapped in bacon...and I don't regret a second of it. Because of the bacon. Bacon is the great equalizer.
> 
> Oh man. So good.Love me some bacon.



Hmmm... watermelon and bacon.


----------



## Esther

IC, I'm surprised a certain douche-nozzle is still kicking around here.


----------



## Esther

Also, I'm gonna go ahead and call my own intelligence into question for using the term 'douche-nozzle'. It'll save him the trouble of coming in here and doing that for me .


----------



## djudex

omg is it me?!


----------



## Paquito

omg is it djudex?



!


----------



## djudex

Nah, it can't be me. I'm more of a bonch-hozzle than a douche-nozzle.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I'm eating green grapes and watching my one of my son's favorite shows...106 and Park..lol.


----------



## escapist

BigChaz said:


> I confess that I just ate 19 jalapeno poppers. Deep fried and full of cream cheese, sausage, and cheddar cheese...and wrapped in bacon...and I don't regret a second of it. Because of the bacon. Bacon is the great equalizer.
> 
> Oh man. So good.Love me some bacon.



I confess I'm totally with BigChaz on this one :eat1:


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that tattoos turn me on so much....like, so fucking much. Damn.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> IC that tattoos turn me on so much....like, so fucking much. Damn.



I confess I like the previous poster's Avatar. 

I also confess I'm done making dirty/raunchy/innapro comments about her. 

In case it was going to far or creepin' her out.


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I like the previous poster's Avatar.
> 
> I also confess I'm done making dirty/raunchy/innapro comments about her.
> 
> In case it was going to far or creepin' her out.



Yeah, cuz I get so creeped out by you, Hozay. LOL Is this because I haven't posted anything of substance recently?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> Yeah, cuz I get so creeped out by you, Hozay. LOL Is this because I haven't posted anything of substance recently?



I promised I'd come back and say something inappropriate, most likely related to breasts somehow. 

so here it is 

titties titties . . . titties titties titties. 

Jen-ita has titties. 

I now write you a haiku to further creep you out 

Blonde and beautiful
Teasing the big handsome men
Jen-ita's titties

hahaha,


----------



## fatkid420

stldpn said:


> Lack of common courtesy... it's epidemic. It's so easy to be an ass when you can't be punched.



preach on my brotha from anotha motha.

I confess that i loose more brain cells from reading dims then doing drugs...

I confess to getting naked the other day with someones wife and (edited for explicit content).


----------



## Zowie

fatkid420 said:


> I confess that i loose more brain cells from reading dims then doing drugs...



No offense, really, but why bother saying this? You know you'll get stomped on by a number of people.


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> No offense, really, but why bother saying this? You know you'll get stomped on by a number of people.



It's possible he enjoys the negative reaction that he gets...negative reinforcement is very powerful.


----------



## Esther

djudex said:


> omg is it me?!



mmmmmmaybe


----------



## Melian

fatkid420 said:


> I confess that i *loose *more brain cells from reading dims then doing drugs...



We'll have to act quickly and clean this place up - he can't afford to *loose *another cell!


----------



## Paquito

Too late. That clearly happened years ago.


----------



## JenFromOC

Melian said:


> We'll have to act quickly and clean this place up - he can't afford to *loose *another cell!



LOL...we are like the group of really mean kids that sit in the cafeteria and make fun of everyone else.


----------



## chicken legs

fatkid420 said:


> preach on my brotha from anotha motha.
> 
> I confess that i loose more brain cells from reading dims then doing drugs...
> 
> I confess to getting naked the other day with someones wife and (edited for explicit content).




IC I love the song..La La Land.

However, I am surprised that Disney's Demi Lavado made a song with the same title and it has 41 million plus views....***looks over to son***hrmmm.


----------



## Joe944

I just bought a motorcycle, and riding is so much damn fun!


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> Are you kidding me? It so fucking damp here, even if you were the hottest, most intelligent, charming, witty guy on this side of the planet... Watermelon wins.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... watermelon and bacon.



I actually meant I would give you watermelon for sex. I can also throw in bacon, which, I discovered recently, isn't a wholly terrible combination. Here in Missouri we get us some amazingly fresh watermelon. Meat too. Our beef is the best.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> I actually meant I would give you watermelon for sex. I cna also throw is bacon, which, I discovered recently, isn't a wholly terrible combination. Here in Missouri we get us some amazingly fresh watermelon. Meat too. Our beef is the best.



That actually sounds delicious. I really want to nom on some.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to really loving the heat we have this week.

And Oreo's.




And the thought of throat-punching just about everyone.


Single confessions, my ass. It's all about multiples these days.


----------



## JenFromOC

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to really loving the heat we have this week.
> 
> And Oreo's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the thought of throat-punching just about everyone.
> 
> 
> Single confessions, my ass. It's all about multiples these days.



Ahhh, yes...throat-punching. My favorite activity.


----------



## JenFromOC

fatkid420 said:


> I confess to getting naked the other day with someones wife and (edited for explicit content).



1. I used to be someone's wife.

2. Do you have any tats? 

3. Do you like older women?

4. Wanna do it?

haha


----------



## veil

BigChaz said:


> If you have cupcakes I would really like one or five. Please. I am willing to beg.



ha ha! i get to bring home the day olds to my roommates & friends. it's weird the cupcakes are old--it's right there in the name--yet still my loyal comrades clamor for them.



escapist said:


> I confess I'm totally with BigChaz on this one :eat1:



IC that after a fourteen hour migraine & an eight hour shift on my feet even thinking about that makes me want to renounce food for the rest of my life. i'm exaggerating veerrrry slightly.


----------



## bigpulve

I have nothing to confess, I just wanted to be part of the cool kids.


----------



## BigChaz

veil said:


> ha ha! i get to bring home the day olds to my roommates & friends. it's weird the cupcakes are old--it's right there in the name--yet still my loyal comrades clamor for them.
> 
> 
> 
> IC that after a fourteen hour migraine & an eight hour shift on my feet even thinking about that makes me want to renounce food for the rest of my life. i'm exaggerating veerrrry slightly.



There is nothing wrong with a day old cupcake. You would become my cupcake enabler.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bigpulve said:


> I have nothing to confess, I just wanted to be part of the cool kids.



I suggest you confess something quick, or us cool kids are going to start making fun of you . . . Quick style.


----------



## bigpulve

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I suggest you confess something quick, or us cool kids are going to start making fun of you . . . Quick style.


Ive always wanted to go to one of the people dress up as furry mascots and fuck parties to see what all the fuss was about. :blush:


----------



## Paquito

bigpulve said:


> Ive always wanted to go to one of the people dress up as furry mascots and fuck parties to see what all the fuss was about. :blush:



Keep it up and you might get to sit at the end of the our cool kid table.


----------



## veil

Paquito said:


> Keep it up and you might get to sit at the end of the our cool kid table.



i'm all "i don't care what table i sit at! they're all just cliques! i don't care at all!"

...but deep down, i really do. then i go write sad stuff for the dims high poetry journal.


----------



## Zowie

I confess... I sat at the "loser" table in the cafeteria, in highschool. But I had such a good time there, and became friends with great people, I actually kind of miss it.


----------



## Paquito

IC that I sat at one of the cooler tables, and I was kinda miserable the entire time.


----------



## bigpulve

Paquito said:


> Keep it up and you might get to sit at the end of the our cool kid table.


Whose back do I have to scratch to get some clout around here..





















and by scratch I mean buy lots of blow and hookers.


----------



## Zowie

bigpulve said:


> Whose back do I have to scratch to get some clout around here..
> and by scratch I mean buy lots of blow and hookers.



No no no. Keep your hookers. Give me a back scratch, and you can sit at the table. Add a headrub to that, and I'll give you Paquito's seat.


----------



## Paquito

You'll need a bitchin leather jacket and a bionic_eggplant avatar.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> No no no. Keep your hookers. Give me a back scratch, and you can sit at the table. Add a headrub to that, and I'll give you Paquito's seat.



Fine, I'll just take my clothes off, lie on the table, cover myself in assorted cakes and pies, and just let nature take its course.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Fine, I'll just take my clothes off, lie on the table, cover myself in assorted cakes and pies, and just let nature take its course.



...Oh my. I guess I could live with that.


----------



## bigpulve

bionic_eggplant said:


> No no no. Keep your hookers. Give me a back scratch, and you can sit at the table. Add a headrub to that, and I'll give you Paquito's seat.


Ive got this pile of blow Scarface style though. 

I love giving and receiving noggin massages.


----------



## bigpulve

Paquito said:


> You'll need a bitchin leather jacket and a bionic_eggplant avatar.


Leather jacket- check


----------



## BigChaz

bigpulve said:


> Ive got this pile of blow Scarface style though.
> 
> I love giving and receiving noggin massages.



So basically you like getting your head touched


----------



## freakyfred

I confess that I illegally watch TV shows and films on the internet!!!


----------



## SailorCupcake

I confess that I just ate a bag of milano cookies at 1:32 am. :eat2: :eat1: and it was so worth it.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bigpulve said:


> Ive got this pile of blow Scarface style though.
> 
> I love giving and receiving noggin massages.
> 
> 
> 
> BigChaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically you like getting your head touched
Click to expand...


Damn I &#9829; u Chaz! 



Paquito said:


> Fine, I'll just take my clothes off, lie on the table, cover myself in assorted cakes and pies, and just let nature take its course.


*grabbing plenty of wet-naps, this is gonna be messy* Are you familiar with the phrase "feeding frenzy"?


----------



## Sasquatch!

SailorCupcake said:


> I confess that I just ate a bag of milano cookies at 1:32 am. :eat2: :eat1: and it was so worth it.



Milano cookies?


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> Milano cookies?



Yep, cookies shaped like Alyssa Milano.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC I just tried to stay awhile, but I couldn't. Then I thought I would just lurk, but I couldn't do that either.


----------



## escapist

I confess I'm both excited and terrified that I just signed up to get my BS Degree. Excited to get the paper, terrified to pay the $$$.


----------



## Kazak

escapist said:


> I confess I'm both excited and terrified that I just signed up to get my BS Degree. Excited to get the paper, terrified to pay the $$$.



I will side step the obvious jokes & just say congrats & good luck.


----------



## Zowie

Kazak said:


> I will side step the obvious jokes & just say congrats & good luck.



Hahahaha I'm glad I'm not the only one who caught that. But good luck, Escapist! Money is only temporary, and education is forever!
Speaking of which, I've reached my summer goal for saving cash for university. I'm glad about that.


I confess... It makes me laugh when I tell people I did Fine Arts, and now Illustration. But they heard, "I did Finance, and now Administration."


----------



## IszyStone

IC that I am currently drooling like a St. Bernard.


----------



## escapist

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahahaha I'm glad I'm not the only one who caught that. But good luck, Escapist! Money is only temporary, and education is forever!
> Speaking of which, I've reached my summer goal for saving cash for university. I'm glad about that.
> 
> 
> I confess... It makes me laugh when I tell people I did Fine Arts, and now Illustration. But they heard, "I did Finance, and now Administration."



ROFL, yeah, I'm still struggling with my Major. You know I should stick to a similar degree but I have tons of experience already in the IT Web Application Development world.

As someone who has pissed away 20k just having a "Hell of a Party" and spoiling an expensive as hell girlfriend, I know all to well how fast it can go. I didn't keep track of the books but I can tell you I spent more money in one year than some people make in a lifetime...I only wish I wasn't a stupid kid back then and used it to pay for the same school I'm now taking loans out for ....live and learn right?


----------



## taobear

IC that I'm attracted to unusual women from those that wear mens clothing such as hats all the way to body modification like piercings and tattoos it makes me think, what are they hiding. 
Just like I always wondered about Thelma on Scooby Do and what she looked like under that bulky sweater.


----------



## bigpulve

I confess that I believe im stuck in the middle right now.

Im not big enough for most FFAs, yet not small enough for regular girls.

This must be what white guys who act gangsta feel like.


----------



## Paquito

bigpulve said:


> I confess that I believe im stuck in the middle right now.
> 
> Im not big enough for most FFAs, yet not small enough for regular girls.
> 
> This must be what white guys who act gangsta feel like.



If you ever, EVER feel like you can relate to a wigga, you should probably get professional help.


----------



## ~da rev~

I am no longer a Michigander (person from Michigan). Now I am a Texan. (person from Texas)

Woo hoo!


----------



## Linda

IC that I would like to poke my eyes out after going to the grocery store and seeing how people


----------



## Kazak

IC i'm bored and need something to do


----------



## NYCGabriel

stldpn said:


> I confess I've never been a great lover, a fantastic friend or a wonderful son. But, I never ever realized that it it was actual hate I was dealing with.



Is this THE real confession or have you something else?


----------



## veil

Linda said:


> IC that I would like to poke my eyes out after going to the grocery store and seeing how people



how people... what? what? i'm in suspense!


----------



## Linda

Linda said:


> IC that I would like to poke my eyes out after going to the grocery store and seeing how people





veil said:


> how people... what? what? i'm in suspense!



Oh geez. Thank you Veil. I didn't even know my thought got cut off....


IC that I would have liked to poke my eyes out this morning after going to the grocery store and seeing how people were dressed. Please!!! Cover up those parts that children shouldn't even know about yet!!

:doh:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Linda said:


> Please!!! Cover up those parts that children shouldn't even know about yet!!
> 
> :doh:



OMG their duodenum was showing!?


----------



## CleverBomb

IC that I'm having way too much fun making posts out of song lyrics.

-Rusty
(I already have an iPod -- _in my *mind!*)_


----------



## Linda

Sasquatch! said:


> OMG their duodenum was showing!?



LMAO!!!!

Nooooo but I swear I saw someone's vagina.


----------



## veil

Linda said:


> LMAO!!!!
> 
> Nooooo but I swear I saw someone's vagina.



um, not to be rude but i think most children have already seen those during their grand entrance to the world. 

really though, that sounds like a remarkably unclassy outfit you saw.


----------



## Linda

veil said:


> um, not to be rude but i think most children have already seen those during their grand entrance to the world.
> 
> really though, that sounds like a remarkably unclassy outfit you saw.



Not the C Section babies!! lol
...and why do you think they dont talk for a year.....post traumatic stress.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC I'm way too happy to be going to a *Grease* Sing-a-Long tonight with friends than is probably warranted, and I don't care! 

Grease is the Word - LOL!:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> IC I'm way too happy to be going to a *Grease* Sing-a-Long tonight with friends than is probably warranted, and I don't care!
> 
> Grease is the Word - LOL!:happy:



It really sucks that I cannot rep you again right now- Grease rep ftw!!! :bow:


----------



## calauria

stldpn said:


> cuz girls are weird like that...



STOP!! It's romantic!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

IC that it's 4:17 in the morning and I genuinely don't know why I'm still up.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

OneWickedAngel said:


> IC I'm way too happy to be going to a *Grease* Sing-a-Long tonight with friends than is probably warranted, and I don't care!
> 
> Grease is the Word - LOL!:happy:



I went to a Grease Sing-A-Long too and was more than a little excited! It was outside in the park and I had so much fun singing along to all the songs and doing the Hand Jive. Grease is the word!


----------



## fatkid420

i confess that i masturbate before i pray which makes me wonder if god hates me?


----------



## fatkid420

bionic_eggplant said:


> No offense, really, but why bother saying this? You know you'll get stomped on by a number of people.



because a brotha needs haters, if you dont have anyone who hates you then you are doing something wrong. 

hate is a great motivator to accomplish wonderful things. 

people dont understand that all i say is just bullshit. i like to read responses to stupid shit i say because people take it so serious lol.


----------



## fatkid420

JenFromOC said:


> 1. I used to be someone's wife.
> 
> 2. Do you have any tats?
> 
> 3. Do you like older women?
> 
> 4. Wanna do it?
> 
> haha



1. I have tattoo's, lots of them.
2. I love vagina.
3. The older the berry the sweeter the juice?
4. Lets do the damn thing.
5. Show me your genitals.


----------



## FishCharming

fatkid420 said:


> 1. I have tattoo's, lots of them.
> 2. I love vagina.
> 3. The older the berry the sweeter the juice?
> 4. Lets do the damn thing.
> 5. Show me your genitals.



hahahaha! hey escapist, i think you have a new PUA candidate!


----------



## FishCharming

IC: It's a fez. I wear a fez now. Fez's are cool.


----------



## bigpulve

I confess that I kinda want to take a shirtless picture, but really dont want too. lol


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I want a shake weight but then I saw the SNL parody and feel dirty for wanting one.


----------



## Paquito

IC that my profile picture isn't a lion fountain anymore.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> IC that my profile picture isn't a lion fountain anymore.



 You do, actually. 
So hey, how you doin?


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> You do, actually.
> So hey, how you doin?



Sexy _and_ political, that's a deadly combination. Maybe they'll deport me to Canada instead of Mexico .


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Sexy _and_ political, that's a deadly combination. Maybe they'll deport me to Canada instead of Mexico .



I've noticed a lack of Hispanics up here in any case.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Paquito said:


> IC that my *profile *picture isn't a lion fountain anymore.



No, you don't look illegal at all! But dang you are CUTE and _young_ (for an old woman like me).


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I signed in just to check out a yougin's profile pic, and I think they might need to steal my signature line..cutie.


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm awake at 3:40am watching a wrestling show and i need to be awake at 7am to get ready for work


----------



## LovesBigMen

chicken legs said:


> I confess I want a shake weight but then I saw the SNL parody and feel dirty for wanting one.



I think you should get it because it would be funny and it might work to.
Two in one .



Paquito said:


> IC that my profile picture isn't a lion fountain anymore.



Wow I had no idea you were hispanic xD. Well I shall say looking cool and of course you look illegal your hispanic man haha. I am not being racist I am hispanic too haha. Nah but you dont look illegal.



rellis10 said:


> IC I'm awake at 3:40am watching a wrestling show and i need to be awake at 7am to get ready for work



You rebellious you :happy:


----------



## Paquito

LovesBigMen said:


> I think you should get it because it would be funny and it might work to.
> Two in one .
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I had no idea you were hispanic xD. Well I shall say looking cool and of course you look illegal your hispanic man haha. I am not being racist I am hispanic too haha. Nah but you dont look illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> You rebellious you :happy:



Haha the point is to look illegal, gotta take the jabs at the Arizona immigration law.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> Haha the point is to look illegal, gotta take the jabs at the Arizona immigration law.



Haha oh well then YES you look illege xD.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> IC that my profile picture isn't a lion fountain anymore.


Yes you DO look illegal. Now shut up and get in my trunk.

PS I left a juice box and a bag of Skittles in there for ya.


----------



## Paquito

CastingPearls said:


> Yes you DO look illegal. Now shut up and get in my trunk.
> 
> PS I left a juice box and a bag of Skittles in there for ya.



What's it gonna take for you to not drop me off in Arizona?


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> What's it gonna take for you to not drop me off in Arizona?


It's gonna be hot in that trunk. You should take off your clothes. LOL


----------



## Paquito

CastingPearls said:


> It's gonna be hot in that trunk. You should take off your clothes. LOL



Funny, I took some nekkid pics earlier. But I guess you get to see the real thing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I live in az . . . Best law ever. Except not really.


----------



## Paquito

I mean I can totes hop the fence again, but it's such an inconvenience.


----------



## bigpulve

Oh to be a white male in America.


----------



## taobear

bigpulve said:


> Oh to be a white male in America.



LOL ever see "Falling Down" ?


----------



## bigpulve

taobear said:


> LOL ever see "Falling Down" ?



nope. 

10char


----------



## Bearsy

taobear said:


> LOL ever see "Falling Down" ?



Amazing movie.


----------



## taobear

Yeah it was I watched over the weekend again. I completely relate to to the main character Michael Douglas played the silent stewing anger it made you want to scream. William 'D-Fens' Foster "I'm the bad guy?" 
"How did that happen?"


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC that I am over a lot of things, and some people. I am to the point that I don't really care anymore. No matter what I do things never work out for me. There are only so many times I can get knocked down, and still want to get up. Who knows maybe next time I will just lay there.


----------



## JenFromOC

extra_fat_guy said:


> IC that I am over a lot of things, and some people. I am to the point that I don't really care anymore. No matter what I do things never work out for me. There are only so many times I can get knocked down, and still want to get up. Who knows maybe next time I will just lay there.



Wanna talk? You have my number....you should use it more often....


----------



## JenFromOC

taobear said:


> LOL ever see "Falling Down" ?



I love that movie....


----------



## Kazak

extra_fat_guy said:


> IC that I am over a lot of things, and some people. I am to the point that I don't really care anymore. No matter what I do things never work out for me. There are only so many times I can get knocked down, and still want to get up. Who knows maybe next time I will just lay there.



i know exactly how you feel, that's how i feel most of the time. ftw!


----------



## LovesBigMen

I CONFESS that today ended WONDERFUL, AMAZING, AWESOMETASTIC!!!!!
:happy::happy:


----------



## escapist

I confess I'm on a "The Big Bang Theory" Marathon. I'm also disturbed how relatable the characters and comical cometary is.


----------



## IszyStone

I confess that I'm scared because I'm trying to watch Predators at 11:47 p.m...maybe I should wait till tomorrow morning to continue this.


----------



## Kazak

escapist said:


> I confess I'm on a "The Big Bang Theory" Marathon. I'm also disturbed how relatable the characters and comical cometary is.



is this a result of my bazinga? did chicken start watching it, get hooked and now has you watching?
IC I can totally relate to Lenard. and kinda Raj.


----------



## escapist

Kazak said:


> is this a result of my bazinga? did chicken start watching it, get hooked and now has you watching?
> IC I can totally relate to Lenard. and kinda Raj.



Aaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnd Kazak for the WIN! Thats pretty much what happend.


----------



## theronin23

Ok...here goes...*sigh*

IC that my self-worth is completely shot right now, and I would give anything to have someone to at least cuddle with.


----------



## Kazak

IC I been craving Rusian food, but there are no good places near by. I think I just might have to go to COSTA MESA to eat something. Moscow Deli of Orange County, but I've heard iffy reviews. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## veil

i confess i dealt with stress yesterday by getting drunk. i don't usually drink much, and while i avoided being hungover, by dealing with stress unproductively i made my TMJ and neck spasm approximately ten trillion times worse and i am hurting today.

in short, i confess i am stupid & need to take better care of myself.


----------



## JelloPrincess

IC that I want to eat a whole box of pizza one day. In the company of a penguin.


----------



## FishCharming

JelloPrincess said:


> IC that I want to eat a whole box of pizza one day. In the company of a penguin.



you've never eaten a whole pizza before? i do all the time, with any number of flightless birds


----------



## JelloPrincess

FishCharming said:


> you've never eaten a whole pizza before? i do all the time, with any number of flightless birds



No not yet....but I plan on it soon:eat1: care to join me?!


----------



## FishCharming

JelloPrincess said:


> No not yet....but I plan on it soon:eat1: care to join me?!



i'd love to but unfortunately, due to a past incident, i'm not allowed within 300 ft. of any penquins...

And IC: i'm also dealing with workday stress by drinking, and i couldn't feel better about it =)


----------



## theronin23

JelloPrincess said:


> No not yet....but I plan on it soon:eat1: care to join me?!



But...if someone joined you, wouldn't that not be eating a whole one yourself? Unless your pizza partner procured a personal pizza. 

Yes. My alliteration skills are like woah.


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> But...if someone joined you, wouldn't that not be eating a whole one yourself? Unless your pizza partner procured a personal pizza.
> 
> Yes. My alliteration skills are like woah.



woah indeed...


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> woah indeed...



I think I just sprained my brain reading all those Ps. 

I confess... I was supposed to cross into the states today to go buy a cheaper coffee machine with a friend, and then sneak it past customs.


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think I just sprained my brain reading all those Ps.
> 
> I confess... I was supposed to cross into the states today to go buy a cheaper coffee machine with a friend, and then sneak it past customs.



smuggler!!!! i'm totally calling homeland security!


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think I just sprained my brain reading all those Ps.
> 
> I confess... I was supposed to cross into the states today to go buy a cheaper coffee machine with a friend, and then sneak it past customs.



Replace "coffee maker" with "baby," and you've got my early years summed up more or less.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> Replace "coffee maker" with "baby," and you've got my early years summed up more or less.



Weren't they stuffed with cocaine too?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

:doh: WOW!...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Anyone that can come up with a cool name like Jello Princess is okay with me.


That is all.


----------



## bigpulve

I confess I did not know there was a difference between fat and husky.


----------



## CastingPearls

bigpulve said:


> I confess I did not know there was a difference between fat and husky.


When I was a kid the little fat kid section in the clothing store was called Chubettes and Huskies. LOL


----------



## Paquito

I had to wear "Husky" size pants when I was a kid. That was a mindfuck.


----------



## bigpulve

Well yeah I know about the "husky" size...


I just found out from 2 different people, that theres a difference...


Btw I am Husky or so I have been told.


----------



## spanky.pinata

Esther said:


> SAME. Especially if it's something bizarre.
> (I type this as I admire my new camel-shaped teapot.)



I confess I would love a camel-shaped teaot...awesome...awesome to the max =)


----------



## bladenite78

I confess I ran a small video game/music cd empire when I was a sophomore in high school with a friend of mind who was doing the books for his Uncle's mid level distribution company. And then I got caught because I was stuffing the plastic security braces and wrappers in my own couch and chairs in the living room...the crackling noise gave it away one night when my dad sat down to watch a game...yeah that wasnt fun :blush:


----------



## Esther

CastingPearls said:


> When I was a kid the little fat kid section in the clothing store was called Chubettes and Huskies. LOL



Hahahaha! Awwww... that really is a mindfuck for little kids.


----------



## Esther

IC, I have been considering chopping all my hair off simply because I hate dealing with it in the humidity.


----------



## taobear

Esther said:


> Hahahaha! Awwww... that really is a mindfuck for little kids.



I don't know I always felt proud to be big. Until I started trying to date


----------



## taobear

Esther said:


> IC, I have been considering chopping all my hair off simply because I hate dealing with it in the humidity.



I started shaving my head now I have to wear a hat in air conditioning. I like hats though


----------



## taobear

JelloPrincess said:


> IC that I want to eat a whole box of pizza one day. In the company of a penguin.



Would you share the anchovies with the penguin?


----------



## Bearsy

I confess that I have no idea what to do with my hair/beard. I haven't really gotten a haircut since 2004(other than a trim here and there) and I'm kind of over the ponytail. But I don't know what to do. I haven't known any other style my entire adult life. Plus I want something that flatters my face.


----------



## Fuzzy

every time I trim my goatee.. I want to shave it all off.. but with summer, I've got to have a tanned face.. I wonder if my chin isn't tan.


----------



## FishCharming

JelloPrincess said:


> No not yet....but I plan on it soon:eat1: care to join me?!



IC: That you inspired me to go and get a pizza. I couldn't eat the whole thing myself since i had to feed the spawn but i got chicken wings too to make up the difference =)

although on such short notice the only dining companion i could find was a homeless guy in a bigbird suit. i made him watch while i ate. 








moments before The Great Southern Penguin Tragedy
(that's a penguin tank to the left)


----------



## taobear

FishCharming said:


> IC: That you inspired me to go and get a pizza. I couldn't eat the whole thing myself since i had to feed the spawn but i got chicken wings too to make up the difference =)
> 
> although on such short notice the only dining companion i could find was a homeless guy in a bigbird suit. i made him watch while i ate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moments before The Great Southern Penguin Tragedy
> (that's a penguin tank to the left)



LOL you said spawn......


----------



## KittyKitten

Today is my birthday! YAYYYYYY


----------



## taobear

Happy Birthday Girl


----------



## Kazak

happyface83 said:


> Today is my birthday! YAYYYYYY



HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAPPY FACE!!!


----------



## KittyKitten

Thanks guys!


----------



## taobear

come a little closer little missy and I'll give you a big surprize. LOL


----------



## KittyKitten

taobear said:


> come a little closer little missy and I'll give you a big surprize. LOL



OH yeah!!!!!! Bad boy!


----------



## taobear

spanky.pinata said:


> I confess I would love a camel-shaped teaot...awesome...awesome to the max =)



I read this twice before I realized you meant camel shaped teapot instead of camel toe :eat2:


----------



## taobear

happyface83 said:


> OH yeah!!!!!! Bad boy!



I ain't bad I'm just that good. hee hee hee hee


----------



## KittyKitten

taobear said:


> I ain't bad I'm just that good. hee hee hee hee


----------



## taobear

happyface83 said:


>



Just stand still long enough and you will enjoy


----------



## KittyKitten

taobear said:


> Just stand still long enough and you will enjoy



Hey now, you are making me blush! :blush:


----------



## taobear

happyface83 said:


> Hey now, you are making me blush! :blush:



Hee hee hee If only I could feel the warmth of that blush


----------



## taobear

Okay now it's me that is feeling flushed


----------



## Tad

spanky.pinata said:


> I confess I would love a camel-shaped teaot...awesome...awesome to the max =)



We have one, actually  Although, being us, we sometimes ask the other "Would you like some camel-spew?" after having made tea 

(ETA: to make sense of the above, the tea pours out through the camel's mouth)


----------



## Melian

happyface83 said:


> Today is my birthday! YAYYYYYY



Happy fucking birthday


----------



## taobear

Melian said:


> Happy fucking birthday



That's like the fucking coolest link


----------



## Tad

IC that I've hit that point in the summer where I can't make a decent 'fat' belly. I was in a fat mood, went to a mirror to indulge in some fat posturing....and nope, just couldn't look it right. Happens in the summer, with lots of biking and other activities I drop a few pounds, maybe turn a few more to muscle, and while I still end up with a gut, it just doesn't have enough fullness to look pleasing to my eye, no matter how much I push it out, slouch, etc.

Ah well, come Winter I should get it back again.


----------



## chicken legs

Melian said:


> Happy fucking birthday



Fuck I want to go shopping.


----------



## CastingPearls

happyface83 said:


> Today is my birthday! YAYYYYYY


Happy Birthday Happyface!


----------



## KittyKitten

CastingPearls said:


> Happy Birthday Happyface!



Thansk Casting Pearls, thanks everyone!


----------



## taobear

if you drop any cake in your lap I' clean it up for ya.:blush:


----------



## theronin23

IC that I added an avatar and uploaded a profile picture for the first time today, and it makes me feel more like an actual member now lol


----------



## rellis10

I confess that i was ready to start writing my first weight related story for these boards.....but now i'm sat staring at a blank word document with no idea what to write


----------



## chicken legs

rellis10 said:


> I confess that i was ready to start writing my first weight related story for these boards.....but now i'm sat staring at a blank word document with no idea what to write



How about a big guy and a petite ffa... **gets lost in fantasy**


----------



## rellis10

chicken legs said:


> How about a big guy and a petite ffa... **gets lost in fantasy**



That sounds like a good id......*gets lost in another fantasy*


----------



## taobear

chicken legs said:


> How about a big guy and a petite ffa... **gets lost in fantasy**



Big man and an ity biddy woman oh my I have lost my train of thought my hands are shaking MMust complete posssst. I want this so bad ooooh I made a mess. One of my biggest problems is that fourteen and fifteen year-olds like to flirt so much. I would never do anything but that makes it even tougher. when women pat me on the head like a pet usually it's their daughter giving me the grief. 
I confess I'm thinking about becoming a monk, seriously. Too much stimuli I am going now


----------



## chicken legs

taobear said:


> Big man and an ity biddy woman oh my I have lost my train of thought my hands are shaking MMust complete posssst. I want this so bad ooooh I made a mess. *One of my biggest problems is that fourteen and fifteen year-olds like to flirt so much.* I would never do anything but that makes it even tougher. when women pat me on the head like a pet usually it's their daughter giving me the grief.
> I confess I'm thinking about becoming a monk, seriously. Too much stimuli I am going now



Thats a no no..you're going in time out.


----------



## chicken legs

IC that this the creepiest  shit EVAR.


----------



## BigChaz

chicken legs said:


> IC that this the creepiest  shit EVAR.



I confess I think it's honestly pretty funny. Sorry if I am supposed to be horrified folks!


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

chicken legs said:


> IC that this the creepiest  shit EVAR.



Creepy is definitely the right word for that.


----------



## Zowie

...I hate to sound stupidly logical, but considering how much Stlpdn annoys the shit out of some people, why hasn't anyone suspected this of being a ghost account for some prick who can't deal with him face to face and just wants to get him banned?

I mean, why steal someone's identity for an internet board that deals with body preference. As evil plans go, that's a shitty one. At least get some money out of it.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...I hate to sound stupidly logical, but considering how much Stlpdn annoys the shit out of some people, why hasn't anyone suspected this of being a ghost account for some prick who can't deal with him face to face and just wants to get him banned?
> 
> I mean, why steal someone's identity for an internet board that deals with body preference. As evil plans go, that's a shitty one. At least get some money out of it.



Because then 90% of the internet would be suspected "ghost" accounts


----------



## KittyKitten

I find it hard to believe because me and Stl were cool and he seemed to be a very intelligent and awesome guy. I'm skeptical.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> Because then 90% of the internet would be suspected "ghost" accounts



I think they are. 
I confess, I'm actually white, male, middle aged, and the pictures I've posted I stole off someone else's facebook.

One day, I'll get a cat, and I will name him BullShit, just so I can call him.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

Can't say I know the guy particularly well as I've not been around here much, hence why I'm probably less skeptical than perhaps I should be. I do agree that it sucks as an identity theft plan though.


----------



## TraciJo67

I think it happens a lot. Married guy, wants to play around. Or insecure person who doesn't believe that he/she can relate to other people on his/her own merit. 

I can't post the details of stldpn's PM to me, but I will say this: In another thread, I challenged his credentials as a medical professional (because he didn't sound very 'medical' or 'professional') and he responded to the challenge with a name, a school in which 'he' obtained his degree, where the residency was completed, and a list of places where 'he' practiced. The name and all information was correct (I called and checked) but the good doctor was in fact still practicing, in another state, nowhere close to where stldpn lives and works. And when I called him on it, he admitted the deception. He had his own list of reasons (all of which were exceptionally self-involved, self-deluded, and ridiculous). 

You don't have to believe a word of what I say. Look at his profile. Look at the threads in which he's contributed pictures. Doesn't it strike you as a bit odd that he removed all of the photos shortly after being called a fraud? I don't think it's a stretch to assume that he knew the real doctor would be doing some investigating, and soon. 

I have no sympathy for him. I believe that he perpetuated the fraud for his own very, very selfish reasons. And it annoys the hell out of me that he's been using his 'credentials' to bully and browbeat women. And he's hurt people who cared about the person they thought him to be. And the truth probably is, he's married or otherwise involved, and this was his secret hideaway on the side. He was just exceptionally stupid to take on another real identity. 

Sheesh. Ever heard of Second Life, stiddlepin?


----------



## BigChaz

TraciJo67 said:


> I think it happens a lot. Married guy, wants to play around. Or insecure person who doesn't believe that he/she can relate to other people on his/her own merit.
> 
> I can't post the details of stldpn's PM to me, but I will say this: In another thread, I challenged his credentials as a medical professional (because he didn't sound very 'medical' or 'professional') and he responded to the challenge with a name, a school in which 'he' obtained his degree, where the residency was completed, and a list of places where 'he' practiced. The name and all information was correct (I called and checked) but the good doctor was in fact still practicing, in another state, nowhere close to where stldpn lives and works. And when I called him on it, he admitted the deception. He had his own list of reasons (all of which were exceptionally self-involved, self-deluded, and ridiculous).
> 
> You don't have to believe a word of what I say. Look at his profile. Look at the threads in which he's contributed pictures. Doesn't it strike you as a bit odd that he removed all of the photos shortly after being called a fraud? I don't think it's a stretch to assume that he knew the real doctor would be doing some investigating, and soon.
> 
> I have no sympathy for him. I believe that he perpetuated the fraud for his own very, very selfish reasons. And it annoys the hell out of me that he's been using his 'credentials' to bully and browbeat women. And he's hurt people who cared about the person they thought him to be. And the truth probably is, he's married or otherwise involved, and this was his secret hideaway on the side. He was just exceptionally stupid to take on another real identity.
> 
> Sheesh.* Ever heard of Second Life, stiddlepin?*



I think thats what he was working on.


----------



## Paquito

In other news, I'm a Samoan pirate. BELIEVE IT.


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I believe it :bow:


----------



## KittyKitten

TraciJo67 said:


> I think it happens a lot. Married guy, wants to play around. Or insecure person who doesn't believe that he/she can relate to other people on his/her own merit.
> 
> I can't post the details of stldpn's PM to me, but I will say this: In another thread, I challenged his credentials as a medical professional (because he didn't sound very 'medical' or 'professional') and he responded to the challenge with a name, a school in which 'he' obtained his degree, where the residency was completed, and a list of places where 'he' practiced. The name and all information was correct (I called and checked) but the good doctor was in fact still practicing, in another state, nowhere close to where stldpn lives and works. And when I called him on it, he admitted the deception. He had his own list of reasons (all of which were exceptionally self-involved, self-deluded, and ridiculous).
> 
> You don't have to believe a word of what I say. Look at his profile. Look at the threads in which he's contributed pictures. Doesn't it strike you as a bit odd that he removed all of the photos shortly after being called a fraud? I don't think it's a stretch to assume that he knew the real doctor would be doing some investigating, and soon.
> 
> I have no sympathy for him. I believe that he perpetuated the fraud for his own very, very selfish reasons. And it annoys the hell out of me that he's been using his 'credentials' to bully and browbeat women. And he's hurt people who cared about the person they thought him to be. And the truth probably is, he's married or otherwise involved, and this was his secret hideaway on the side. He was just exceptionally stupid to take on another real identity.
> 
> Sheesh. Ever heard of Second Life, stiddlepin?



Wow that is so unfortunate.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> In other news, I'm a Samoan pirate. BELIEVE IT.



Bitch, I was a Samoan pirate way before you ever thought of being one.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Bitch, I was a Samoan pirate way before you ever thought of being one.



I thought you were my parrot. Get your fake lives straight, woman! (assuming you are, in fact, a woman)


----------



## Kazak

Paquito said:


> In other news, I'm a Samoan pirate. BELIEVE IT.



I for one do not believe it, an ass pirate maybe, but not a Samoan pirate.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> I thought you were my parrot. Get your fake lives straight, woman! (assuming you are, in fact, a woman)



I think I'm actually a ghost account you created so I could validate your posts and increase the size of your internet penis.


----------



## FishCharming

IC That there is no such thing as an FFA. All of the supposed FFAs are, in fact, ghost accounts that i manage. sorry gents, but since my stldpn account got busted i figure it's time to give it up. thanks for playing along fellas =)


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think I'm actually a ghost account you created so I could validate your posts and increase the size of your internet penis.



I think _I'm_ actually your ghost account to validate _your_ posts and increase the size of _your_ internet penis.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> I think _I'm_ actually your ghost account to validate _your_ posts and increase the size of _your_ internet penis.



That would be most likely, as you have my internet-penis-jizz as an avatar.


----------



## Esther

IC, I'm an actual ghost.


----------



## CleverBomb

Paquito said:


> In other news, I'm a Samoan pirate. BELIEVE IT.


Nah, you're actually Samoan else.

-Rusty


----------



## Fuzzy

Star Wars Subway Car


----------



## chicken legs

TraciJo67 said:


> **snip***
> I challenged his credentials as a medical professional (because he didn't sound very 'medical' or 'professional') and he responded to the challenge with a name, a school in which 'he' obtained his degree, where the residency was completed, and a list of places where 'he' practiced.
> 
> Sheesh. Ever heard of Second Life, stiddlepin?




ahahah...DAAMMMNN...that was some good detective work. That was better than Colombo.


----------



## bigpulve

I confess, older then 22 year old women is the way for me to go.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I am craving peppered beef jerky right now.:eat2:


----------



## StridentDionysus

I confess that I find the Mel Gibson tapes hilarious. :happy:


----------



## theronin23

StridentDionysus said:


> I confess that I find the Mel Gibson tapes hilarious. :happy:



How can ya not?!

"I'M GONNA BURN THE HOUSE DOWN, BUT YOU'RE GONNA BLOW ME FIRST!"

I have a friend who has informed me he will not be adding "But you're gonna blow me first." to the end of every paragraph.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess the peer pressure to post a pic on facebook is getting to me...**looks over at the camera**.


----------



## IszyStone

IC that my current photo shoot for Post Your Sexiest Pics Nekkid (2) is going pretty well, but is full of awkward positions that make me feel silly.


----------



## Kazak

IszyStone said:


> IC that my current photo shoot for Post Your Sexiest Pics Nekkid (2) is going pretty well, but is full of awkward positions that make me feel silly.



wow the thought of you nekkid in awkward positions.........


----------



## Dibaby35

TraciJo67 said:


> I think it happens a lot. Married guy, wants to play around. Or insecure person who doesn't believe that he/she can relate to other people on his/her own merit.
> 
> I can't post the details of stldpn's PM to me, but I will say this: In another thread, I challenged his credentials as a medical professional (because he didn't sound very 'medical' or 'professional') and he responded to the challenge with a name, a school in which 'he' obtained his degree, where the residency was completed, and a list of places where 'he' practiced. The name and all information was correct (I called and checked) but the good doctor was in fact still practicing, in another state, nowhere close to where stldpn lives and works. And when I called him on it, he admitted the deception. He had his own list of reasons (all of which were exceptionally self-involved, self-deluded, and ridiculous).
> 
> You don't have to believe a word of what I say. Look at his profile. Look at the threads in which he's contributed pictures. Doesn't it strike you as a bit odd that he removed all of the photos shortly after being called a fraud? I don't think it's a stretch to assume that he knew the real doctor would be doing some investigating, and soon.
> 
> I have no sympathy for him. I believe that he perpetuated the fraud for his own very, very selfish reasons. And it annoys the hell out of me that he's been using his 'credentials' to bully and browbeat women. And he's hurt people who cared about the person they thought him to be. And the truth probably is, he's married or otherwise involved, and this was his secret hideaway on the side. He was just exceptionally stupid to take on another real identity.
> 
> Sheesh. Ever heard of Second Life, stiddlepin?



This kind of crap has happened to me so much online it's not even funny. I mean the lies and deception. People get off on trying to be something they are not and we want to believe them because..well who the hell really does these kind of things? Funny though they didn't know what they were getting into coming here. LOL NOTHING get's past people here for long. I swear there are quite a few that posts here that would make excellent detectives. Gratz to you for doing the research work to find out the truth so nobody else is abused here. Too bad we can't figure out who is his wife. LOL


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I am not a mod, but I feel the need to remind every one that when a thread is closed while moderators "sort things out" we really are not supposed to drag the issue to another thread, however unintentionally, and continue to speak on it there. 

The issue with "stiddlepin" should probably be dropped for a while from the boards until the mods gives clearance.


----------



## Dibaby35

Ahh didn't know there was a thread stopped. Well thanks for the heads up


----------



## IszyStone

I confess that I hate centipedes, and wish they would all die or lose their sense of hiding in blankets, and were easier to kill, and were slower. I really don't like them.


----------



## CastingPearls

IszyStone said:


> I confess that I hate centipedes, and wish they would all die or lose their sense of hiding in blankets, and were easier to kill, and were slower. I really don't like them.


Wait...WHAT??? They hide in BLANKETS?????


----------



## fatkid420

i confess to being addicted to money


----------



## Paquito

IC that I finally got to an orthodontist today. Unfortunately, I have to get 4 teeth removed before any work can start. But I'm excited nonetheless.


----------



## Surlysomething

HAHAHAHAHAHA.

I really needed to laugh out-loud.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that braces suck thankfully I will be getting them off this year.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> IC that I finally got to an orthodontist today. Unfortunately, I have to get 4 teeth removed before any work can start. But I'm excited nonetheless.



You will hate your orthodontist with a passion for the entire lenght of your treatement. You will think of plans to kill his children and torture his dog and blow up the sports car he got to buy with the money you're paying him. You will wake up sweating in the middle of the night with a splitting headache and want to blow up his office. You will create a voodoo doll of him after his apparatus he's placed in your mouth made you drool uncontrollably while you were trying to ask a girl out.

But it's so worth it. I still stop in the mirror and smile at myself think, Oh, you sexy bitch you.  And it's been nearly two years since I finished everything.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> You will hate your orthodontist with a passion for the entire lenght of your treatement. You will think of plans to kill his children and torture his dog and blow up the sports car he got to buy with the money you're paying him. You will wake up sweating in the middle of the night with a splitting headache and want to blow up his office. You will create a voodoo doll of him after his apparatus he's placed in your mouth made you drool uncontrollably while you were trying to ask a girl out.
> 
> But it's so worth it. I still stop in the mirror and smile at myself think, Oh, you sexy bitch you.  And it's been nearly two years since I finished everything.



My heart was built for hating those that wrong me. :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

Bionic is right though...you will have murderous intent, but in the end you'll be very happy. I had to have a root canal and crown in one of my top front teeth and it's really tricky to anesthetize that area. Some days I was numb up to my forehead, some days I needed more painkillers mid-procedure. I almost broke the assistant's wrist when she held my hand for one of the shots. 

But now I can smile.


----------



## Paquito

I already have tons of hatred for anyone doing things to my teeth. When I was a lot younger, my dentist had to do some extensive work on my teeth (I fell off my bunk bed and broke open one of my teeth). He had to take out like 3 teeth, put on a couple of caps, do fillings, and a whole lot of other painful things. He started with four shots in the mouth that were supposed to numb me, but in reality just intensified the pain about tenfold. I was writhing in pain and in tears by the time I was done.

Oh Dr. Raj, if I ever see you again, I will destroy you.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> I already have tons of hatred for anyone doing things to my teeth. When I was a lot younger, my dentist had to do some extensive work on my teeth (I fell off my bunk bed and broke open one of my teeth). He had to take out like 3 teeth, put on a couple of caps, do fillings, and a whole lot of other painful things. He started with four shots in the mouth that were supposed to numb me, but in reality just intensified the pain about tenfold. I was writhing in pain and in tears by the time I was done.
> 
> Oh Dr. Raj, if I ever see you again, I will destroy you.



You win. The worst I ever got was headgear.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> You win. The worst I ever got was headgear.



Headgear? I'll give you a shiny nickel if you have a picture rockin' the headgear. :smitten:


----------



## LovesBigMen

I hate braces never thought about hurting the orthadontist though hahaha.
xD


----------



## bigpulve

I confess, that I think a friendship is coming to an end, and I really wish it wouldnt.


----------



## Bearsy

IC I'm disappointed in myself. The cute waitress at TGI Fridays was giving me the eye every time she came to our table. I didn't make any attempt though 
I didn't want to get shot down in front of my friend. Or at all really, but I think if I was alone I would have made an attempt.
Plus I wasn't sure if that's even acceptable to do, like don't they probably get sick of hearing lines all the time?
I don't think it was just flirting for the job, cause she was for all intents and purposes ignoring my table mate.


----------



## taobear

Bearsy said:


> IC I'm disappointed in myself. The cute waitress at TGI Fridays was giving me the eye every time she came to our table. I didn't make any attempt though
> I didn't want to get shot down in front of my friend. Or at all really, but I think if I was alone I would have made an attempt.
> Plus I wasn't sure if that's even acceptable to do, like don't they probably get sick of hearing lines all the time?
> I don't think it was just flirting for the job, cause she was for all intents and purposes ignoring my table mate.



I always end up making a fool of myself unless I'm working. Otherwise I have no pride. I have asked a woman to marry me at a laundromat, we flirted until her boyfriend showed up. That sucked but I wouldn't change it if I had the chance. Thats the key for me leave my pride at home but I'm still single so maybe I'm not the one to listen too.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Headgear? I'll give you a shiny nickel if you have a picture rockin' the headgear. :smitten:



I have mad skillz at avoiding the camera. I barely have any pictures where you can see my braces.


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> I have mad skillz at avoiding the camera. I barely have any pictures where you can see my braces.



IC that I can only picture this on the sketch version of BE, I think your drawings have become the 'real' image I have of you 

Also, IC that I was kind of jealous of kids who got braces. (I've never admitted that before) My dentist pulled some teeth (including my 'fangs') and said "that will give you enough room, your teeth should be OK." And they are.....OK....but not as good as they could have been (one sticks out a bit, I have some cross bite and some overbite, etc). Or maybe it was just that my older brother got them, and I didn't? (his teeth were worse, it wasn't a favoritism or running out of money thing, but somehow he ended up with more looks overall, plus the perfect teeth...).


----------



## FishCharming

IC i bought a car yesterday. It is a complete rusted out shitbox but it's mine. I've gone through some horribly crushing madness over the last few years that almost completely broke me. During all of this i lost my pride and independence and ended up leaning way too heavily on other people. So although this piece of crap car that is falling apart not so slowly isn't much to look at, it is a firm step towards regaining what i've lost, both materially and psychologically. and it's about damn time


----------



## Tad

*high fives Fish* Awesome!


----------



## JenFromOC

I confess that it's time for me to bounce on out of here, I's been fun, enlightening, informational, etc. And I want to thank all of you for bringing a smile to my face.Carry on, have lots of fun.....and Maybe I will cross paths with you again. Love you guys


----------



## theronin23

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that it's time for me to bounce on out of here, I's been fun, enlightening, informational, etc. And I want to thank all of you for bringing a smile to my face.Carry on, have lots of fun.....and Maybe I will cross paths with you again. Love you guys



Like...for good?


----------



## Tad

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that it's time for me to bounce on out of here, I's been fun, enlightening, informational, etc. And I want to thank all of you for bringing a smile to my face.Carry on, have lots of fun.....and Maybe I will cross paths with you again. Love you guys



You'll be missed for sure, Jen. But you gotta do what you gotta do....but I do hope you'll be back to visit some day :bow:


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that it's time for me to bounce on out of here, I's been fun, enlightening, informational, etc. And I want to thank all of you for bringing a smile to my face.Carry on, have lots of fun.....and Maybe I will cross paths with you again. Love you guys



Part of me wants to go all Jeniffer Hudson/Holliday on you and belt "And I Am Telling You (You're Not Going)," but if it's the right choice for you, then I can only hope to see you again someday.


----------



## escapist

IC I just talked to a graduate of the place I was going to go to school. He says don't do it. Save my money and invest it in myself and real business opportunities and prospects. I hate hard choices like this. I don't know why but I was really liking the idea of getting a Masters, I'm kind of wondering if I really am just to old now days and he's right. Perhaps I should just take that money and invest it into doing what I know and what I love.


----------



## fatkid420

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that it's time for me to bounce on out of here, I's been fun, enlightening, informational, etc. And I want to thank all of you for bringing a smile to my face.Carry on, have lots of fun.....and Maybe I will cross paths with you again. Love you guys



good times, hope you find whatever it is you are searching for.


----------



## butch

IC that I just saw a pic of John Goodman on the cover of a tabloid, and it said he lost 200 lbs, and he looked like he did.


----------



## Heyyou

taobear said:


> I ain't bad I'm just that good. hee hee hee hee



hey stop flirting with my wifey!


----------



## JelloPrincess

oh dear we won't speak of penguins any longer then! 
P.S. The spawn is adorable!!


----------



## taobear

Heyyou said:


> hey stop flirting with my wifey!



LOL You actually expect me to take that serious? I checked out your other posts. White Power?? LOL.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess that everytime I hear the term "wifey" I think about Terry Crews.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I subscribed to the Ronin's Repository..


----------



## theronin23

chicken legs said:


> I confess I subscribed to the Ronin's Repository..




HAHA, I got the new subscription e-mail and I was like Who's that? then I saw the avatar and I'm like holy shit, CL subscribed! lol


----------



## vanilla_gorilla_503

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that it's time for me to bounce on out of here, I's been fun, enlightening, informational, etc. And I want to thank all of you for bringing a smile to my face.Carry on, have lots of fun.....and Maybe I will cross paths with you again. Love you guys



wow i join and people leave..lol FML


----------



## chicken legs

theronin23 said:


> HAHA, I got the new subscription e-mail and I was like Who's that? then I saw the avatar and I'm like holy shit, CL subscribed! lol



hahahah..oh shit now you'll see all my freaky favorites..hahaha.


----------



## BigChaz

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that it's time for me to bounce on out of here, I's been fun, enlightening, informational, etc. And I want to thank all of you for bringing a smile to my face.Carry on, have lots of fun.....and Maybe I will cross paths with you again. Love you guys



The fuck.





NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that it's time for me to bounce on out of here, I's been fun, enlightening, informational, etc. And I want to thank all of you for bringing a smile to my face.Carry on, have lots of fun.....and Maybe I will cross paths with you again. Love you guys



Wow...that was quite sudden.

I'm so sorry to see you leave, your comments about my pictures and other things have really helped me to realise there are women out there that would like the way I look. You are an amazing woman, Jen, and i wish you all the best.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I confess I am sooooooo nervous for college ugh.


----------



## chicken legs

Ic I specialize in giving massages to huge asses and thighs.


----------



## WillSpark

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that it's time for me to bounce on out of here, I's been fun, enlightening, informational, etc. And I want to thank all of you for bringing a smile to my face.Carry on, have lots of fun.....and Maybe I will cross paths with you again. Love you guys



But....but....


----------



## KittyKitten

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that it's time for me to bounce on out of here, I's been fun, enlightening, informational, etc. And I want to thank all of you for bringing a smile to my face.Carry on, have lots of fun.....and Maybe I will cross paths with you again. Love you guys



Oh Jen! You'll be back!


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> I confess that it's time for me to bounce on out of here, I's been fun, enlightening, informational, etc. And I want to thank all of you for bringing a smile to my face.Carry on, have lots of fun.....and Maybe I will cross paths with you again. Love you guys



Also, dont be a stranger, if you ever need a chat you know there are people here to listen. You could even use my msn/aim if you're desperate to talk


----------



## Zowie

She'll be back. This place is like crack.


----------



## rellis10

bionic_eggplant said:


> She'll be back. This place is like crack.



*wipes white powder off nose* Sorry, what was that?


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> She'll be back. This place is like crack.



No, it's meth. We've been over this.

Throw in some jailbait and we'll get her back yet.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> No, it's meth. We've been over this.
> 
> Throw in some jailbait and we'll get her back yet.



Quick! Post a picture!

Seriously, Jen. If you're not around, who are all the guys going to salivate over?


----------



## rellis10

WillSpark said:


> Throw in some jailbait and we'll get her back yet.



*Covers genitals* NO DAMMIT!


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> Quick! Post a picture!
> 
> Seriously, Jen. If you're not around, who are all the guys going to salivate over?



Did I ever tell you how sexy I always thought your nipples were?


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i went to a big quarry with tons of friends today to swim...and someone I ride with and have known for 10 yrs took his shirt off......:smitten:

first of all he has put on like 50# 

2nd of all..he had these huge mama tittys with MASSIVE NIPPLES...i couldn't stop staring....and he wanted to know when we are going riding 

and tons of ink that i hate LOL....*


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC i went to a big quarry with tons of friends today to swim...and someone I ride with and have known for 10 yrs took his shirt off......:smitten:
> 
> first of all he has put on like 50#
> 
> 2nd of all..he had these huge mama tittys with MASSIVE NIPPLES...i couldn't stop staring....and he wanted to know when we are going riding
> 
> and tons of ink that i hate LOL....*



I recommend that you ride him... I mean with him.

I'm sorry, it had to be said.


----------



## HDANGEL15

bionic_eggplant said:


> I recommend that you ride him... I mean with him.
> 
> I'm sorry, it had to be said.


*
yeah...that's not happening....

a/ i'm not that kinda girl
b/ he's looking for a child bearing wife

c/i'm not her*


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I'm kind of enjoying having my bannination run tonight. Though I hope I don't get too drunk on power. 

I also confess it's kind of entertaining that we have a regular and persistent troll on the BHM/FFA board.


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> yeah...that's not happening....
> 
> a/ i'm not that kinda girl
> b/ he's looking for a child bearing wife
> 
> c/i'm not her*



Not cool. Nevermind, there are plenty of other guys to be had.

And Banshee, you rock. Is it the same guy? He's like a pet now.

"Aw, who's a good troll! You are! You are! Here, have an opinion you can rip appart. Goooood trolly-wolly!"


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Yep same guy...not understanding his persistence. But his persistence is slightly admirable...


----------



## theronin23

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Yep same guy...not understanding his persistence. But his persistence is slightly admirable...



Empasize slightly, you don't want him getting a big head.


----------



## Paquito

IC that my internet connection is about to give me an aneurysm. I really really really want to throw this laptop through the window.

And bionic has incredible nipples.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Yes yes...very slightly...

I think you all should be more concerned about my getting drunk on power...Banshee the Banninator...might become like Trogdor. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3cTPrWoHnM&feature=related


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> IC that my internet connection is about to give me an aneurysm. I really really really want to throw this laptop through the window.
> 
> And bionic has incredible nipples.



I know that feeling. I would have done it last week, 'cept I was in the basement. 
I'm actually considering that same pose as a picture. 

And I confess, I occasionally wander into 'Hyde Park' to read a few things. I always run right back out. There is some crazy shit going on in there.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I know that feeling. I would have done it last week, 'cept I was in the basement.
> I'm actually considering that same pose as a picture.
> 
> And I confess, I occasionally wander into 'Hyde Park' to read a few things. I always run right back out. There is some crazy shit going on in there.



Honestly, if you want to keep your sanity, don't venture there. It's such a clusterfuck, and there aren't even any picture threads to alleviate the tension.

Although it is cathartic to bash racists and bigots when you have some pent up aggression to let out.


----------



## Tad

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Yes yes...very slightly...
> 
> I think you all should be more concerned about my getting drunk on power...Banshee the Banninator...might become like Trogdor.



Ya know, somehow I just have a hard time picturing you drunk on power. I've tried, but just can't summon it up. Maybe we need to commision BionicEggplant to put together a drunk-on-power-banshee pic?


----------



## Zowie

Nah, I've got other stuff to do this morning. But I found this for you! (granted, it's for deviantart.com, but a mod-hate is a mod-hate anyday.)


----------



## Zowie

...I found another. It made me giggle. x3






(because I feel guilty if I don't... these belong to JollyJack )


----------



## KittyKitten

bionic_eggplant said:


> She'll be back. This place is like crack.



This place is so f-cking addictive.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Awww I can't rep you for those wonderful mod strips.  Guess I need to go spread it around more!

And Tad - You know I'm often on power trips!! LOL hahahaha yeah right.


----------



## CherryRVA

I/C that I am excited. Green Giant and I will be moving from VA to Seattle in about 3 weeks. It wasn't supposed to happen til after Labor Day, but he got a job offer today and it would be just wrong to pass it up. The money is better than what he is making here. Unfortunately, they need him sooner rather than later.

So, three weeks to tie up loose ends, get stuff packed or sold and say goodbyes to my family & friends here.

I can't sleep right now, my brain just won't shut off.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> I/C that I am excited. Green Giant and I will be moving from VA to Seattle in about 3 weeks. It wasn't supposed to happen til after Labor Day, but he got a job offer today and it would be just wrong to pass it up. The money is better than what he is making here. Unfortunately, they need him sooner rather than later.
> 
> So, three weeks to tie up loose ends, get stuff packed or sold and say goodbyes to my family & friends here.
> 
> I can't sleep right now, my brain just won't shut off.



*damn girl..so i have to make another trip out west to finally meet you..after i met you a year ago here..and we live only a few 100 miles apart : <

I have a friend from DIMS coming up north to visit this weekend, and we are going to DC to see stuff and maybe MT VERNON too...should be a blast!!!

GOOD LUCK GF..happy for you that all is well..is job hunting for you so easy in your profession?*


----------



## Tad

CherryRVA said:


> I/C that I am excited. Green Giant and I will be moving from VA to Seattle in about 3 weeks. It wasn't supposed to happen til after Labor Day, but he got a job offer today and it would be just wrong to pass it up. The money is better than what he is making here. Unfortunately, they need him sooner rather than later.
> 
> So, three weeks to tie up loose ends, get stuff packed or sold and say goodbyes to my family & friends here.
> 
> I can't sleep right now, my brain just won't shut off.



Wow, exciting times! I'm sure the next few weeks will fly past, and in a month you'll be there and it will be awesome


----------



## KittyKitten

I confess that this board is one of the coolest of all the boards on Dims. Folks here are so nice and have a great sense of humor that I really don't see too much in certain other Dims sections. There is none of that grudge-holding and tired bitterness that is all too common in certain sections. Oh and the guys here are cool n' adorable!


----------



## Bearsy

I confess that I absolutely love my new avatar!!


----------



## CherryRVA

HDANGEL15 said:


> *damn girl..so i have to make another trip out west to finally meet you..after i met you a year ago here..and we live only a few 100 miles apart : <
> 
> I have a friend from DIMS coming up north to visit this weekend, and we are going to DC to see stuff and maybe MT VERNON too...should be a blast!!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK GF..happy for you that all is well..is job hunting for you so easy in your profession?*



Thanks hun'. I know it sucks, I wish I'd had a chance to meet up with you before this move. But hey, you'll always have a friend out that way. 

I've been looking for a job. Unfortunately for what I do, nobody ever seems to want to hire you unless you are already in the area. Nobody ever wants to pay moving expenses. But it doesn't bother me. I will apply for jobs once I get there. And if I end up doing another job instead of what I've been doing for 17 years, so be it. Either way, Green Giant and his family won't let me fall through the cracks. They care for me as much as I do them. My plan is to get settled, work for about a year and go back to school for something completely different than I've ever done before. Something that I've wanted to do for years, but there were always excuses...no money, not enough time, some people told me that I wasn't smart enough or that I'd never be able to make a living doing what I want to do. He wants to help me do what it is that I want to do. He believes in me. And I believe in him too. :happy:


----------



## CherryRVA

Tad said:


> Wow, exciting times! I'm sure the next few weeks will fly past, and in a month you'll be there and it will be awesome



Yeah, I think it will be. His family has already helped us find an apartment there and everything. The move will be the hard part. I know I'll miss my family and I have to re-home my pitbull (but she'll be living with one of my dearest friends and will be spoiled rotten and treated like a princess), but really, I'm ready for this change, this adventure. I'm ready to just let go and move forward.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> Thanks hun'. I know it sucks, I wish I'd had a chance to meet up with you before this move. But hey, you'll always have a friend out that way.
> 
> I've been looking for a job. Unfortunately for what I do, nobody ever seems to want to hire you unless you are already in the area. Nobody ever wants to pay moving expenses. But it doesn't bother me. I will apply for jobs once I get there. And if I end up doing another job instead of what I've been doing for 17 years, so be it. Either way, Green Giant and his family won't let me fall through the cracks. They care for me as much as I do them. My plan is to get settled, work for about a year and go back to school for something completely different than I've ever done before. Something that I've wanted to do for years, but there were always excuses...no money, not enough time, some people told me that I wasn't smart enough or that I'd never be able to make a living doing what I want to do. He wants to help me do what it is that I want to do. He believes in me. And I believe in him too. :happy:


*
and what is it that you really want to do?*


----------



## CherryRVA

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> and what is it that you really want to do?*



Get a degree in architectural history and teach...or possibly consult or work for state government. Ok, here's an example of what I'm talking about.

http://www.styleweekly.com/ME2/dirmod.asp?sid=&nm=&type=Publishing&mod=Publications%3A%3AArticle&mid=8F3A7027421841978F18BE895F87F791&tier=4&id=6324F3167D224C1F9668CC1AE80572C2

This guy is amazing..


----------



## LovesBigMen

happyface83 said:


> I confess that this board is one of the coolest of all the boards on Dims. Folks here are so nice and have a great sense of humor that I really don't see too much in certain other Dims sections. There is none of that grudge-holding and tired bitterness that is all too common in certain sections. Oh and the guys here are cool n' adorable!



Heck yes!



Bearsy said:


> I confess that I absolutely love my new avatar!!



And I know freaking avatars freaking aweosme


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> Get a degree in architectural history and teach...or possibly consult or work for state government. Ok, here's an example of what I'm talking about.



*JUST DO IT!!!!
You are young...anything is possible!!*


----------



## Heyyou

taobear said:


> LOL You actually expect me to take that serious? I checked out your other posts. White Power?? LOL.



white FONT power. reading comprehension is key


----------



## JenFromOC

happyface83 said:


> I confess that this board is one of the coolest of all the boards on Dims. Folks here are so nice and have a great sense of humor that I really don't see too much in certain other Dims sections. There is none of that grudge-holding and tired bitterness that is all too common in certain sections. Oh and the guys here are cool n' adorable!



I could not agree more....


----------



## Surlysomething

Someone I love and care about is very, very sick and in the hospital.

I feel helpless.


----------



## JenFromOC

Surlysomething said:


> Someone I love and care about is very, very sick and in the hospital.
> 
> I feel helpless.



I'm sorry, Surly....I hate that helpless feeling.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Surlysomething said:


> Someone I love and care about is very, very sick and in the hospital.
> 
> I feel helpless.



I'm so sorry, that has to be the absolute worst feeling. Many positive thoughts and healing vibes for you and your loved one. *hugs*


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, ladies.

He was found unconscious and had been that way for an hour before being found and taken to the hospital. Renal failure...dialysis. Cat scans and MRI's. Still unconscious and in very serious condition. Some vitals improving though and no bleeding in the brain.

We are hopeful and keeping positive thoughts.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that not only is my new bf super hot....he's also the best lover imaginable.


----------



## fatkid420

JenFromOC said:


> IC that not only is my new bf super hot....he's also the best lover imaginable.



be sure to let him know he is one lucky man :bow:

i confess i am jealous....


----------



## Paquito

IC that I feel really bad for my friend. Apparently he was around some extended family (he's first generation Chinese-American) and they all told him that he was fat. 

He's like 5'9 and maybe 170 pounds. And he's got tons of body image issues, and a bit body dysmorphic. He always says that he's huge, but he's carrying around like 5 extra pounds at the most. And his family is always making snide and rude comments about his weight.


----------



## fatkid420

Paquito said:


> IC that I feel really bad for my friend. Apparently he was around some extended family (he's first generation Chinese-American) and they all told him that he was fat.
> 
> He's like 5'9 and maybe 170 pounds. And he's got tons of body image issues, and a bit body dysmorphic. He always says that he's huge, but he's carrying around like 5 extra pounds at the most. And his family is always making snide and rude comments about his weight.



i confess you should convince him to join and post pictures of himself on the BHM forum, perhaps the Internet ego stroking will do him some good.

you didnt tell him about the dimensions forums? how good of a friend are you to this portly fellow, or are you embarrassed to tell people in real life you post here?


----------



## Paquito

fatkid420 said:


> i confess you should convince him to join and post pictures of himself on the BHM forum, peraps the internet ego stroking will do him some good.



Yea, if I even suggested to him that he could qualify at all as a BHM, he would probably start an extreme diet. He's got some serious self-esteem issues. And he really is at a "normal" weight for his height.


----------



## Lavasse

I confess I think I dislocated my hip or something tonight when I was drying off after my shower. Or pulled something, or I dunno but my leg hurts.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC that I wish my life was just a bad dream, so I could wake up and everything would be ok.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> Yea, if I even suggested to him that he could qualify at all as a BHM, he would probably start an extreme diet. He's got some serious self-esteem issues. And he really is at a "normal" weight for his height.



Yeah, I totally understand where you're comin' from Paquito. You gotta be really careful with people with BDD, one wrong thing can set them off into a spiral of essentially self-harm.


----------



## escapist

I confess I'm going to put off school for 1 more year. I just finished yet another day of training at my new company and found out they pay for school after 1 year on the job.....soooooo yeah, almost free school here I come


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> IC that I wish my life was just a bad dream, so I could wake up and everything would be ok.



IC that it will. You have way bigger conjones than I in many ways.


----------



## chicken legs

JenFromOC said:


> IC that not only is my new bf super hot....he's also the best lover imaginable.



Ic my pervy side wants details...enjoy the goodness.


----------



## HDANGEL15

extra_fat_guy said:


> IC that I wish my life was just a bad dream, so I could wake up and everything would be ok.



*this too shall change...give time time

extra big (((((extra_fat_guy)))))))) HUGS coming your way hon*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i saw an amazing shirt alotta you's would love at a festival this weekend

I"M FAT LETS PARTY!!!
*
http://www.seibei.com/shop/iflp.html

yeah i don't know how to do those fancy links in a link think....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Surlysomething said:


> Someone I love and care about is very, very sick and in the hospital.
> 
> I feel helpless.



I'm so sorry, it is such a horrible feeling. Even more so when it is someone you're close to. Sending positives for their rapid recovery and for your spirits. Hope all is well soon.


----------



## JenFromOC

chicken legs said:


> Ic my pervy side wants details...enjoy the goodness.



I will be providing pervy pic goodness soon....LOL


----------



## Paquito

JenFromOC said:


> I will be providing pervy pic goodness soon....LOL



Now I don't wanna leave my computer for fear of missing them.

I hate my job.


----------



## Dibaby35

I confess I just wasted some time here when I have a ton of work piling up. Bad me!


----------



## willowmoon

Dibaby35 said:


> I confess I just wasted some time here when I have a ton of work piling up. Bad me!



>slap on the wrist<


----------



## LovesBigMen

extra_fat_guy said:


> IC that I wish my life was just a bad dream, so I could wake up and everything would be ok.



Im sorry man give it time is all I can say.



chicken legs said:


> Ic my pervy side wants details...enjoy the goodness.



Damn it my pervy side also wants sed details xD


----------



## Zowie

I confess, Im looking forwards to moving, but it hit me yesterday how much Im going to miss my friends. Of course Ill keep in contact with them, but itll be very different.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

chicken legs said:


> IC that it will. You have way bigger conjones than I in many ways.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *this too shall change...give time time
> 
> extra big (((((extra_fat_guy)))))))) HUGS coming your way hon*





LovesBigMen said:


> Im sorry man give it time is all I can say.



Thanks ladies. I just don't know what I am going to do. It might be time for some major changes in my life.


----------



## LovesBigMen

extra_fat_guy said:


> Thanks ladies. I just don't know what I am going to do. It might be time for some major changes in my life.



Oh my what kind of changes?


----------



## extra_fat_guy

LovesBigMen said:


> Oh my what kind of changes?



I am still thinking about it. I just know things are not working for me know, so something has to be done.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, Im looking forwards to moving, but it hit me yesterday how much Im going to miss my friends. Of course Ill keep in contact with them, but itll be very different.



That's always the hardest part. It takes a ton of work to maintain friendships when there's distance, but you guys can manage it.


----------



## Bearsy

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, Im looking forwards to moving, but it hit me yesterday how much Im going to miss my friends. Of course Ill keep in contact with them, but itll be very different.



Where ya headed?


----------



## Zowie

Bearsy said:


> Where ya headed?



I'm moving to Vancouver for school.  I mean, it's absolutely thrilling either way, and I can't wait. Just that, it's really far away. It's not like I can come home every weekend.


----------



## fatkid420

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm moving to Vancouver for school.  I mean, it's absolutely thrilling either way, and I can't wait. Just that, it's really far away. It's not like I can come home every weekend.



Blunt Brother's and the New Amsterdam Cafe are two of my favorite places to visit in Vancouver such a beautiful city. i am jealous, lets hope in november California legalizes so we can be hip like Vancouver!


----------



## HDANGEL15

extra_fat_guy said:


> I am still thinking about it. I just know things are not working for me know, so something has to be done.


*
CHANGE IS GOOD.....the one thing you can count on in life *


----------



## Zowie

fatkid420 said:


> Blunt Brother's and the New Amsterdam Cafe are two of my favorite places to visit in Vancouver such a beautiful city. i am jealous, lets hope in november California legalizes so we can be hip like Vancouver!



You would not believe the amount of times I've heard this.

"Dude! I'm moving to Vancouver for university!"
"That's great! They have the best weed there!"
"I said I was going to university."
"So?"


----------



## freakyfred

bionic_eggplant said:


> You would not believe the amount of times I've heard this.
> 
> "Dude! I'm moving to Vancouver for university!"
> "That's great! They have the best weed there!"
> "I said I was going to university."
> "So?"



UUUUGH

That made me rage a little.


----------



## Zowie

freakyfred said:


> UUUUGH
> 
> That made me rage a little.



Nerd-five, my man. Or at least serious-student-five.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Nerd-five, my man. Or at least serious-student-five.



We need a nerd group jumping high five. Or a huddle.


----------



## freakyfred

bionic_eggplant said:


> Nerd-five, my man. Or at least serious-student-five.



YEAH

It's not all about drinking and drugs. I hate that unfortunately-kinda-true stereotype.


----------



## Paquito

I hate it when my classmates are always going on about getting wasted and taking various drugs that have been cut up my less-than-hygienic dealers.

It's like "hey asshole, you have a test the day after you're gonna go party. Are you really paying thousands of dollars to fail at life?"


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I confess that at this very moment I wish I had a hot tub and a nice bottle of German Riesling. 

(Would be nice way to relax after a stressful week)

Really hoping tomorrow is more relaxing. (It better be! Friday is supposed to be stress free right?)


----------



## Zowie

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I confess that at this very moment I wish I had a hot tub and a nice bottle of German Riesling.
> 
> (Would be nice way to relax after a stressful week)
> 
> Really hoping tomorrow is more relaxing. (It better be! Friday is supposed to be stress free right?)



Now that you mention it... I really want that too.


----------



## RentonBob

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I confess that at this very moment I wish I had a hot tub and a nice bottle of German Riesling.
> 
> (Would be nice way to relax after a stressful week)
> 
> Really hoping tomorrow is more relaxing. (It better be! Friday is supposed to be stress free right?)



Well no hot tub but, I have the wine and I'll need it to replenish my fluids after donating platelets in the morning


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

RentonBob said:


> Well no hot tub but, I have the wine and I'll need it to replenish my fluids after donating platelets in the morning



Oh Really?? 

Only wine in the house right now is a dutch chocolate merlot. I'm beginning to think that sounds like a good idea for the moment.


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> I'm moving to Vancouver for school.  I mean, it's absolutely thrilling either way, and I can't wait. Just that, it's really far away. It's not like I can come home every weekend.



My sister and my brother's girlfriend are heading that way at the end of the summer. I hear it is beautiful there!


----------



## Esther

Also, I would like the mention... just because you smoke weed, does not mean you fail at life. I smoke weed, and am generally happy and doing well (and my grades are quite lovely for the record). People who smoke weed and then ruin their lives would probably have failed with or without the weed... because partying the night before an exam just displays all-around bad judgement.
HOWEVER, I do not in any way agree with the use of chemical substances.


----------



## Zowie

Esther said:


> Also, I would like the mention... just because you smoke weed, does not mean you fail at life. I smoke weed, and am generally happy and doing well (and my grades are quite lovely for the record). People who smoke weed and then ruin their lives would probably have failed with or without the weed... because partying the night before an exam just displays all-around bad judgement.
> HOWEVER, I do not in any way agree with the use of any chemical substances.



No, of course. And I'm not saying that I spend my life with my nose behind a book, I quite like to go out and drink. It just bugs me that the only part people retain of me going to Vancouver to study is that Vancouver has better pot.


----------



## Paquito

No, it just really irritates me when I hear my classmates talk about how they got bombed the night before, then had to drag themselves to a test the next day and want to bitch about how they failed a test. I like to go out, I've become less of a homebody. But I'm not paying thousands of dollars and not take my studies seriously.


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> But I'm not paying thousands of dollars and not take my studies seriously.



That's part of the problem right there though... a lot of those kids aren't paying thousands of dollars to study, their parents are.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> That's part of the problem right there though... a lot of those kids aren't paying thousands of dollars to study, their parents are.



This is true, and another thing that irritates me.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Well I am paying for my studies soo I wont be goofing off in this place of partying that is wonderful. But if my parents paid for my studies I still wouldnt goof of esspecially since its there money.


----------



## RentonBob

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Oh Really??
> 
> Only wine in the house right now is a dutch chocolate merlot. I'm beginning to think that sounds like a good idea for the moment.



I have a choice between Maui Splash from the Tedeschi Vinyards on Maui or Chateau St Michelle Chardonnay.... Hmmmm... Both


----------



## FishCharming

RentonBob said:


> I have a choice between Maui Splash from the Tedeschi Vinyards on Maui or Chateau St Michelle Chardonnay.... Hmmmm... Both



oooh, oooh, The Chateau St Michelle!!! I really have no idea which one's better, but the Chateau sounds all frenchy and satisfies my ignorance


----------



## FishCharming

IC: I might be addicted to reading the Craigslist Missed Connections forum. I don't know if it's creepy-voyeur interest or i'm just hoping to find one for me but i just can't stop myself!


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> My sister and my brother's girlfriend are heading that way at the end of the summer. I hear it is beautiful there!



My brother and his family live out there, and I don't think they'll ever be leaving. Mind you, he is extremely successful, so they can afford a nice place in a nice location, the only knock I hear much of about Vancouver is how expensive it is.... I interviewed for a job out there about five years ago, and the housing prices just boggled me. Two bedroom basement apartments were renting for almost 50% more than we pay for mortgage and property taxes (admittedly, we have a exceptionally cheap house, but still). But if you can find somewhere affordable, or have the money, it sure does seem like a nice place. (although.....being a chunky guy and an FA I was wondering how I'd fit in....they seem obsessed with outdoor sports. I like to bike and ski, but a lot of the people I talked with out there were really hardcore, like running up mountains was their idea of weekend fun).

However, IC that I'm still jealous of BE!


----------



## MasterShake

FishCharming said:


> IC: I might be addicted to reading the Craigslist Missed Connections forum. I don't know if it's creepy-voyeur interest or i'm just hoping to find one for me but i just can't stop myself!


I love those!!!

I also C that I love the Rants and Raves, esp when some fed up guy or girl goes on a sarcastic rant about how hypocritical the other sex is.


----------



## RentonBob

FishCharming said:


> oooh, oooh, The Chateau St Michelle!!! I really have no idea which one's better, but the Chateau sounds all frenchy and satisfies my ignorance



Its actually a Washington wine but, is very good :eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething

I lost my sweet friend tonight.

Rest in peace, Sam. I love you.


----------



## taobear

Surlysomething said:


> I lost my sweet friend tonight.
> 
> Rest in peace, Sam. I love you.



Sorry Surly. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## fatkid420

Paquito said:


> I hate it when my classmates are always going on about getting wasted and taking various drugs that have been cut up my less-than-hygienic dealers.
> 
> It's like "hey asshole, you have a test the day after you're gonna go party. Are you really paying thousands of dollars to fail at life?"



i must confess my girlfriend just said she would rather throw her life away using drugs then reading dimensions all day.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that you shouldn't talk shit on Fat Kid's girlfriend....she's probably awesome. 

Here's a pic of me with my hot piece of ass boyfriend....guess who?




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chicken legs

Surlysomething said:


> I lost my sweet friend tonight.
> 
> Rest in peace, Sam. I love you.



Oh wow, I was really hoping he would pull through. I'm so sorry for the loss of your good friend.


----------



## chicken legs

JenFromOC said:


> IC that you shouldn't talk shit on Fat Kid's girlfriend....she's probably awesome.
> 
> Here's a pic of me with my hot piece of ass boyfriend....guess who?



I don't have a clue but his nails look nice and trim.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I lost my sweet friend tonight.
> 
> Rest in peace, Sam. I love you.


*
(((SURLY)))) you have another angel to watch over you...

my prayers go out to Sams' Friends and family that he/she is at peace now *


----------



## HDANGEL15

JenFromOC said:


> IC that you shouldn't talk shit on Fat Kid's girlfriend....she's probably awesome.
> 
> Here's a pic of me with my hot piece of ass boyfriend....guess who?



*i have to ASSume its the FATKIDstoner*


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i have to ASSume its the FATKIDstoner*



...Really?


----------



## HDANGEL15

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...Really?



*IDK.....he's bragging bout getting a MARRIED WOMAN..she's married, they live near enough...they both want to brag about how amazingly talented their NEW LOVER IS.....and he's tattooed

one minute she is abandoning DIMS and returns after an entire 2 days AND she has a BF :doh:

....makes as much sense as the above to me *


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IDK.....he's bragging bout getting a MARRIED WOMAN..she's married, they live near enough...he's tattooed
> 
> one minute she is abandoning DIMS and returns after an entire 2 days AND she has a BF :doh:
> 
> ....makes as much sense as the above to me *



No no no, I thought the same, but I was afraid of just being my usual paranoid self.

Jen... I am dissapoint? Well at least tell him to stop annoying us.


----------



## freakyfred

IC I need to get the hell out of this house. Really out staying my welcome and since my little sister can do no wrong, I'm always the bad guy. It's not as bad as it sounds but I still feel like a leech. I hope I get one of those jobs I applied for >:


----------



## Surlysomething

Thank you for the messages everyone, here and privately.

He was a sweet, young, special man that will always hold a big place in my heart.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that this board has turned into one big freaking drama pit.


Keep your private lives private people. Seriously.


----------



## Linda

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that this board has turned into one big freaking drama pit.
> 
> 
> Keep your private lives private people. Seriously.





While some of us do, other people need to get it out there. They need that feedback and interaction with others about things that are going on in their lives.


----------



## Zowie

IC I often doodle in between browsing or when I'm waiting for someone to reply. This one had a few relating to this board, so I figured I'd post it.


----------



## Paquito

I would so worship that Jesus. Move over my Virgin of Guadalupe statue, it's time for Bazooka Jesus.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> IC I often doodle in between browsing or when I'm waiting for someone to reply. This one had a few relating to this board, so I figured I'd post it.



That picture of you at the laptop is top-notch.


----------



## theronin23

YES! Bazooka Jesus! I'd rep you if I could, but I can't yet. Now I can say it exists lol


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> IC that you shouldn't talk shit on Fat Kid's girlfriend....she's probably awesome.
> 
> Here's a pic of me with my hot piece of ass boyfriend....guess who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I dont know who it is...but i'm jealous of him. He's found a grear gal in you Jen


----------



## Surlysomething

Linda said:


> While some of us do, other people need to get it out there. They need that feedback and interaction with others about things that are going on in their lives.




I'm talking about the people that unleash the drama here. About here.

It's really unnecessary.


----------



## calauria

Bearsy said:


> IC I'm disappointed in myself. The cute waitress at TGI Fridays was giving me the eye every time she came to our table. I didn't make any attempt though
> I didn't want to get shot down in front of my friend. Or at all really, but I think if I was alone I would have made an attempt.
> Plus I wasn't sure if that's even acceptable to do, like don't they probably get sick of hearing lines all the time?
> I don't think it was just flirting for the job, cause she was for all intents and purposes ignoring my table mate.



Go there by yourself and chat her up!!


----------



## KittyKitten

I confess that I'm worried and I'm just ranting. I have a close friend whose obviously depressed but uses alcohol and cocaine to medicate himself. He's trying to fight off his cocaine addiction, it's so bad that he handed me his debit card to hold for him so that he won't buy his fix. The devil (his drug drug dealer), keeps trying to call him, but he's trying his best to ignore her. He's also visually impaired, but he's stubborn. No matter what I do to help and make him see the light, he can't quit his drinking. "This is my last drink for today then I'll stop, no more", he often repeats but never follows through cause he goes right back to doing it the next day.

Alot of the things that has happened in his life, is sadly, because of his bad choices. He's too trusting of people but I hope he has learned his lesson. He's like my older brother that I never had. It's sad seeing him this way.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Surlysomething said:


> I lost my sweet friend tonight.
> 
> Rest in peace, Sam. I love you.





happyface83 said:


> I confess that I'm worried and I'm just ranting. I have a close friend whose obviously depressed but uses alcohol and cocaine to medicate himself. He's trying to fight off his cocaine addiction, it's so bad that he handed me his debit card to hold for him so that he won't buy his fix. The devil (his drug drug dealer), keeps trying to call him, but he's trying his best to ignore her. He's also visually impaired, but he's stubborn. No matter what I do to help and make him see the light, he can't quit his drinking. "This is my last drink for today then I'll stop, no more", he often repeats but never follows through cause he goes right back to doing it the next day.
> 
> Alot of the things that has happened in his life, is sadly, because of his bad choices. He's too trusting of people but I hope he has learned his lesson. He's like my older brother that I never had. It's sad seeing him this way.



Hopefully he does learn and stoppes happyface


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I lost my sweet friend tonight.
> 
> Rest in peace, Sam. I love you.



I'm really sorry to hear about your loss. I hope you're holding up okay.


----------



## Esther

happyface83 said:


> ... Alot of the things that has happened in his life, is sadly, because of his bad choices. He's too trusting of people but I hope he has learned his lesson. He's like my older brother that I never had. It's sad seeing him this way.



Oh man... one of my best friends traveled down a similar road for many years. I had to watch her battle with every drug under the sun... but finally when she was on the verge of losing everything, she cleaned herself up and got her life back. I am so sorry to hear that this is happening to someone you care about... and I hope that he will be able to overcome his addiction too.


----------



## HDANGEL15

happyface83 said:


> I confess that I'm worried and I'm just ranting. I have a close friend whose obviously depressed but uses alcohol and cocaine to medicate himself. He's trying to fight off his cocaine addiction, it's so bad that he handed me his debit card to hold for him so that he won't buy his fix. The devil (his drug drug dealer), keeps trying to call him, but he's trying his best to ignore her. He's also visually impaired, but he's stubborn. No matter what I do to help and make him see the light, he can't quit his drinking. "This is my last drink for today then I'll stop, no more", he often repeats but never follows through cause he goes right back to doing it the next day.
> 
> Alot of the things that has happened in his life, is sadly, because of his bad choices. He's too trusting of people but I hope he has learned his lesson. He's like my older brother that I never had. It's sad seeing him this way.



*GF i feel ya...BUT he needs to hit his bottom on his own...its called an ADDICTION for a reason....you need to hit up either a ALANON or NORANON meeting...you can't help him, until he gets there on his own....just my 2 cents, from lots of experience*


----------



## KittyKitten

LovesBigMen said:


> Hopefully he does learn and stoppes happyface





Esther said:


> Oh man... one of my best friends traveled down a similar road for many years. I had to watch her battle with every drug under the sun... but finally when she was on the verge of losing everything, she cleaned herself up and got her life back. I am so sorry to hear that this is happening to someone you care about... and I hope that he will be able to overcome his addiction too.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *GF i feel ya...BUT he needs to hit his bottom on his own...its called an ADDICTION for a reason....you need to hit up either a ALANON or NORANON meeting...you can't help him, until he gets there on his own....just my 2 cents, from lots of experience*



Thanks for the support guys. I hope he sees the light one day soon.


----------



## rellis10

IC i'm bored as hell and need something to do


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

HDANGEL15 said:


> *GF i feel ya...BUT he needs to hit his bottom on his own...its called an ADDICTION for a reason....you need to hit up either a ALANON or NORANON meeting...you can't help him, until he gets there on his own....just my 2 cents, from lots of experience*



You're exactly right.

For anyone who has a loved one with an addiction or is dealing with an addiction themselves. Browse the forums, lots of help and nice people there. 

http://www.soberrecovery.com/


----------



## freakyfred

IC I drew a duck in a top hat.









rellis10 said:


> IC i'm bored as hell and need something to do



Draw ducks in top hats!!!


----------



## Paquito

IC that I have anatidaephobia.

THANKS FREAKYFRED


----------



## Zowie

freakyfred said:


> IC I drew a duck in a top hat.



If you're gonna challenge my shtick...


----------



## freakyfred

bionic_eggplant said:


> If you're gonna challenge my shtick...








Your move


----------



## WillSpark

View attachment 82624
..................


----------



## Paquito

IC that since absolutely no one has a problem dropping plans with me at the last minute or can't find time to invite me to anything, I might as well just hole myself up in my room for the next 3 weeks until I move.

Also, lolcats and epic drawing battles make me feel slightly better.


----------



## Zowie

I drew a duck... chasing Paquito. And just Paquito, because I had the same happen to me today and it blows.


----------



## Paquito

^ my life is fucking complete.


----------



## CastingPearls

Am I the only person who gets happy whenever eggplant posts a new doodle?


----------



## Paquito

CastingPearls said:


> Am I the only person who gets happy whenever eggplant posts a new doodle?



No, my pants just got shorter cuz I hate the idea.

My avatar is all sorts of win.


----------



## theronin23

CastingPearls said:


> Am I the only person who gets happy whenever eggplant posts a new doodle?



My mindset is that if I hope, and I REALLY believe, one day, I'll be in a doodle lol


----------



## LovesBigMen

freakyfred said:


> IC I drew a duck in a top hat.
> 
> 
> Draw ducks in top hats!!!



AWEOsome!!!



Paquito said:


> IC that I have anatidaephobia.
> 
> THANKS FREAKYFRED



And Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! 



freakyfred said:


> Your move



nice haha



bionic_eggplant said:


> I drew a duck... chasing Paquito. And just Paquito, because I had the same happen to me today and it blows.


oh my gosh that made me laugh xD



CastingPearls said:


> Am I the only person who gets happy whenever eggplant posts a new doodle?



nope you are not alone look at me I am like a kid in a candy stor ^_^



theronin23 said:


> My mindset is that if I hope, and I REALLY believe, one day, I'll be in a doodle lol



Just ask politly and one day out of no where awesomeness shall appear


----------



## Tad

You kids!

(although I've been chased by ducks....they are not nearly as innocent as they'd have you believe......if they think you have food and you aren't forking it over, it is swarming time!)


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Am I the only person who gets happy whenever eggplant posts a new doodle?



nooo I love them they are soo in need of their own thread


----------



## rellis10

I confess i really REALLY want to get writing again with my hobby, but i know if i do i'm going to burn out sooooo quickly there'd be no point.


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> I confess i really REALLY want to get writing again with my hobby, but i know if i do i'm going to burn out sooooo quickly there'd be no point.


You won't know until you try and keep trying and not give up.

What I've done is keep a steno-pad with me at all times (and I have probably a half-dozen everywhere) and jot down thoughts and go back to them to expound later if I'm not feeling very inspired at the moment or it's not realistic, like at work or during something else that demands my attention. Then it remains a pleasurable activity and I don't have to agonize about writer's block or time constraints and can return to my notes at any time.


----------



## IszyStone

I confess that I think any hobby writers who don't feel it's worth it to start up again should just do it! (I'll do it with you like a "we like writing but burn out really fast" support group!)


----------



## CastingPearls

IszyStone said:


> I confess that I think any hobby writers who don't feel it's worth it to start up again should just do it! (I'll do it with you like a "we like writing but burn out really fast" support group!)


I will too!!!!!!!


----------



## Tad

IszyStone said:


> I confess that I think any hobby writers who don't feel it's worth it to start up again should just do it! (I'll do it with you like a "we like writing but burn out really fast" support group!)





CastingPearls said:


> I will too!!!!!!!



OK, you convinced me, I just banged out a thousand or two words....darned thing it not turning out as short as I'd intended though, so don't know when I'll get it finished.


----------



## ashblonde

The enjoyment of creating something that is totally yours carries infinite satisfaction. I look back at my writing from when I was a youngster and even if it's a trite and silly, they're all pieces of who I was at that given time. I highly, HIGHLY recommend picking up the pen, so to speak, and let it rip.


----------



## Zowie

I confess, I'm completely exhausted. Mentally more than anything else, too.


----------



## Paquito

IC that I had a really weird day. Like 5 o'clock, this attorney that works with us tells me and my coworkers that he needs two witnesses for a will reading pronto, since the man is on his deathbed. So he ends up picking me and L., my coworker. Well after fumbling for an excuse for 10 minutes, she tells him that she has a schedule that she maintains everyday and just doesn't want to go. Well I'm not fucking happy to go either, but I sucked it up. So we had to pick up a notary, find another witness, and get to the nursing home. By the time that we found another person and finished the reading, it was an hour later. I could have shaved off 30 minutes if my damn coworker would have gone too. 

Definitely one of my 5 top awkward situations.


----------



## bigpulve

IC I went to a casting for biggest loser, because my mother told me I would meet a girl, and I met a girl. Not just any girl, but my type of girl too.


and I was kinda amazed... There were 500 people in front of us.


----------



## bigpulve

And heard the funniest thing ever. I had a guy 6'3 400+ say to me and I quote. "fat people fucking disgust me" I laughed for 20 minutes straight.


----------



## SailorCupcake

IC that I watch Teen Mom. I admit it.


----------



## bladenite78

SailorCupcake said:


> IC that I watch Teen Mom. I admit it.



the show on Mtv? love that show, children thrust into an adult world clinging to their child like ways while raising their own child. Its addictive like pistachios


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I feel very alone.


----------



## Sasquatch!

*feels the very alone person*

Mmmmm perky!


----------



## theronin23

SailorCupcake said:


> IC that I watch Teen Mom. I admit it.



The first season from 16 and Pregnant to Teen Mom was like HEROIN for me!


----------



## Paquito

My high school _was_ Teen Mom. Just a lot more drama and babies in camo.


----------



## RentonBob

IC that it was 86 here today, no A/C, gonna sleep in the buff with the fan on high :shocked:


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> IC that it was 86 here today, no A/C, gonna sleep in the buff with the fan on high :shocked:



*dude why no AC? bhm need cool air...even this smaller chickade MUST HAVE AC...*


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *dude why no AC? bhm need cool air...even this smaller chickade MUST HAVE AC...*



LOL... Over here only 10% of the homes have A/C


----------



## SailorCupcake

theronin23 said:


> The first season from 16 and Pregnant to Teen Mom was like HEROIN for me!




I KNOW. I can't stop watching it....it's like a train wreck....


----------



## Tad

Paquito said:


> My high school _was_ Teen Mom. Just a lot more drama and babies in camo.





That is scary.


----------



## SanDiega

SailorCupcake said:


> IC that I watch Teen Mom. I admit it.



I am obsessed with this show, and I hardly watch TV. Also, how cute is Amber's BHM boyfriend Gary?


----------



## Paquito

IC that even though everyone abandoned plans this summer, I've managed to twist it around to make it my fault.

This is a new low for me.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> IC that even though everyone abandoned plans this summer, I've managed to twist it around to make it my fault.
> 
> This is a new low for me.



Dude no no no no no do not blame your self go to them and tell them to fuck them selves sure its not nice but ey if my friends were like that shit they wouldnt be friends.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I sware I kill threads for a little bit people avoid where I write


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

IC I finally started watching Warehouse 13 and I love it. 

Also, there are parts that are too geeky for my guy to understand and for that I love it extra much.


----------



## Paquito

LovesBigMen said:


> Dude no no no no no do not blame your self go to them and tell them to fuck them selves sure its not nice but ey if my friends were like that shit they wouldnt be friends.



It's weird, because I thought I was a pretty confrontational person, telling people to suck it or shove it all the time. But I'm such a little bitch when it comes to my friends.

I need to get back to some serious ass-kicking.


----------



## vardon_grip

Paquito said:


> It's weird, because I thought I was a pretty confrontational person, telling people to suck it or shove it all the time. But I'm such a little bitch when it comes to my friends.
> 
> I need to get back to some serious ass-kicking.



Dudenodontgetdownonyourselfandshitjesuswhereareallthecommasandperiodsthatsucksdonkeysandmonkeysareatthezoo


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> It's weird, because I thought I was a pretty confrontational person, telling people to suck it or shove it all the time. But I'm such a little bitch when it comes to my friends.
> 
> I need to get back to some serious ass-kicking.



Wanna fight


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> Wanna fight



Can you do it as Christopher Walken?


----------



## CastingPearls

STOP EVERYTHING until I get my popcorn and Slurpee!!!!


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> Can you do it as Christopher Walken?



I AM Christopher Walken, sir.


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> I AM Christopher Walken, sir.



How did I not deduce this from the avatar?

You've really packed on the pounds there, Walken.

:eat2:


----------



## bigpulve

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMZwZiU0kKs


----------



## Bearsy

I like the taste of most cough syrups.


----------



## Esther

IC, I just can't get into salt and vinegar chips. I find them sour as fuck.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> IC, I just can't get into salt and vinegar chips. I find them sour as fuck.



Esther, you know I find you super delicious, I've mentioned it before. But this could be a SERIOUS hindrance in our online relationship. Salt and Vinegar Chips are my favorite.


----------



## WillSpark

Esther said:


> IC, I just can't get into salt and vinegar chips. I find them sour as fuck.



I agree. They are awful. Just awful.


----------



## IszyStone

IC that I LOVE salt and vinegar chips!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IszyStone said:


> IC that I LOVE salt and vinegar chips!



Exactly!!!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> It's weird, because I thought I was a pretty confrontational person, telling people to suck it or shove it all the time. But I'm such a little bitch when it comes to my friends.
> 
> I need to get back to some serious ass-kicking.



Just saw this woo. But ahh I see, but yeah you need to get back to kicking some serious ass you know cause its fun to do and fun to watch


----------



## FishCharming

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> IC I finally started watching Warehouse 13 and I love it.
> 
> Also, there are parts that are too geeky for my guy to understand and for that I love it extra much.



the first season was great! i'm kind of disappointed with the new season though. i don't know if they got new writers or what but it's all just super cheesy now. 

great firefly reunion in one of the episodes though =)


----------



## FishCharming

IC i don't like potato chips at all; too greasy


----------



## CastingPearls

Esther said:


> IC, I just can't get into salt and vinegar chips. I find them sour as fuck.


I agree with you 100%. The smell nauseates me too.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

IC that this board has become one of my favorites lately. You guys have been so funny and entertaining. It's like there is a new energy around here and I'm loving it! :bow: :happy:


----------



## WillSpark

CastingPearls said:


> I agree with you 100%. The smell nauseates me too.



It's salt and vinegar. Would you put salt in vinegar and then eat it (or drink it)? Personally, I want to not vomit. Gimme cheddar and sour cream, or sour cream and onion, or heck, just straight up 'original' flavor.


----------



## BigChaz

WillSpark said:


> It's salt and vinegar. Would you put salt in vinegar and then eat it (or drink it)? Personally, I want to not vomit. Gimme cheddar and sour cream, or sour cream and onion, or heck, just straight up 'original' flavor.



You are clearly inferior in your tastes.


----------



## WillSpark

BigChaz said:


> You are clearly inferior in your tastes.



Clearly either a misquote or you didn't realize that I said I _*didn't*_ eat things that taste awful.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

WillSpark said:


> Clearly either a misquote or you didn't realize that I said I _*didn't*_ eat things that taste awful.



I have to agree with Chaz, you pallet is clearly not as refined as it could be.


----------



## WillSpark

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I have to agree with Chaz, you pallet is clearly not as refined as it could be.



As one who has demonstrated a prowess for creating good-looking desserts, I would have thought one such as yourself would be more prone to partaking in pleasing snack choices. Now I must seriously doubt the way those desserts would have tasted. I mean, someone with tastebuds so warped as to enjoy salt and vinegar chips is probably oversalting baked goods and adding anchovies to their pizza.


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> As one who has demonstrated a prowess for creating good-looking desserts, I would have thought one such as yourself would be more prone to partaking in pleasing snack choices. Now I must seriously doubt the way those desserts would have tasted. I mean, someone with tastebuds so warped as to enjoy salt and vinegar chips is probably oversalting baked goods and adding anchovies to their pizza.



Anchovies to pizza is the best idea anyone ever had.

Salt and Vinegar chips is the worst.

Although, I'm one of those people who'll eat anything if it's covered in chocolate.  chocolate anchovie pizza...


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> Anchovies to pizza is the best idea anyone ever had.
> 
> Salt and Vinegar chips is the worst.
> 
> Although, I'm one of those people who'll eat anything if it's covered in chocolate.  chocolate anchovie pizza...



What about chocolate coated salt & vinegar chips?

Also, yum - http://www.taquitos.net/snacks.php?snack_code=450


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> What about chocolate coated salt & vinegar chips?
> 
> Also, yum - http://www.taquitos.net/snacks.php?snack_code=450



Hahaha, you know, I sell those Miss Vickie's chips at one of my jobs, and they never get bought. I'm always returning them because they go bad.

And...maybe. They'd be stomachable, at least.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

djudex said:


> What about chocolate coated salt & vinegar chips?
> 
> Also, yum - http://www.taquitos.net/snacks.php?snack_code=450



ah, Miss Vickies has some of the best salt and vinegar chips.


----------



## KittyKitten

I locked my keys in the car with the engine on, lol


----------



## bigpulve

mini bags of popcorn are gods gift to me.


----------



## Paquito

happyface83 said:


> I locked my keys in the car with the engine on, lol



I can break into your car if you need me to. I've had to break into mine when I locked the keys in there. I pick up a lot of things on the streets...

I can only eat salt and vinegar chips in small quantities. I prefer sour cream and onion or barbeque. And if they're in Ruffle form, I'll be very content.


----------



## KittyKitten

Paquito said:


> I can break into your car if you need me to. I've had to break into mine when I locked the keys in there. I pick up a lot of things on the streets...
> 
> I can only eat salt and vinegar chips in small quantities. I prefer sour cream and onion or barbeque. And if they're in Ruffle form, I'll be very content.



My friend couldn't break into the car, so I had to call AAA.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I went to eat here today, finally, and it's just a block away from my house. I don't know why I never went before. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTKysI59HAw&feature=related

Delicious.


----------



## CastingPearls

In Canada they have this potato chip flavor not sold here in the states, called 'all dressed' and Lays makes the best IMO but the weird thing is they do have salt and vinegar BUT IT WORKS. I dunno how.

By the way--pallets are in warehouses and are also called 'skids'. Palates are your sense of 'taste' and the roof of your mouth. (Sorry, it's an OCD thing with me....)


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm bored out of my whits and searching for random crap to download for no particular reason.


----------



## freakyfred

IC that I have been netless for a week. Have I missed anything?


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I went to eat here today, finally, and it's just a block away from my house. I don't know why I never went before.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTKysI59HAw&feature=related
> 
> Delicious.



LOL... Sorry I put that in your head


----------



## spiritangel

bionic_eggplant said:


> Anchovies to pizza is the best idea anyone ever had.
> 
> Salt and Vinegar chips is the worst.
> 
> Although, I'm one of those people who'll eat anything if it's covered in chocolate.  chocolate anchovie pizza...




I love anchovies, especially on my pizza, I mean if you dont like them you dont have to have them on your half but smother mine with them please


----------



## Lavasse

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I went to eat here today, finally, and it's just a block away from my house. I don't know why I never went before.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTKysI59HAw&feature=related
> 
> Delicious.



They had me until they said the burgers are covered in lard 

But they won me back when they said if you're over 350 you eat free


----------



## Ola

I confess that I'm good at losing track of time. :bounce:


----------



## WillSpark

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I went to eat here today, finally, and it's just a block away from my house. I don't know why I never went before.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTKysI59HAw&feature=related
> 
> Delicious.



I Am Jealous.

It is the very top of my bucket list to order and eat a quadruple bypass.


----------



## Bearsy

Esther said:


> IC, I just can't get into salt and vinegar chips. I find them sour as fuck.



Salt and Vinegar potato chips are one of the only foods on earth that can just be mentioned and my mouth begins to literally water.
Now I'm so hungry.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I went to eat here today, finally, and it's just a block away from my house. I don't know why I never went before.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTKysI59HAw&feature=related
> 
> Delicious.



I'll be eating here once I qualify for the free meal.


----------



## Bearsy

WillSpark said:


> I Am Jealous.
> 
> It is the very top of my bucket list to order and eat a quadruple bypass.



I could eat there for free. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cph2QjATgeo


----------



## CherryRVA

I/C that I had the best breakfast buffet ever this morning and I coulda smacked my best friend for it. We went to a place that is across the road from her apartment. It just looks from the outside like some crappy hole in the wall dive.

We went in and it was great. I love southern breakfast food and this place was awesome. Some buffets here...*cough* Golden Corral *cough*...let's just say it tastes like "yeah, we're cooking for 200 people this morning". This place...all their stuff was as good as my mom's. It was HEAVENLY.

And Green Giant and I leave Virginia to move to Seattle on Aug. 9th. I looked at my friend this morning and said "Bee-yotch, you couldn't have told me about this place, oh I dunno, over the last 3 plus years I've known you?"

Needless to say, I have informed Green Giant of this place and we have a date for breakfast next Saturday morning.


----------



## lovelocs

Bearsy said:


> Salt and Vinegar potato chips are one of the only foods on earth that can just be mentioned and my mouth begins to literally water.
> Now I'm so hungry.



Hope you got your chips. These byotches are my weakness. 

View attachment miss vickies.jpg


----------



## bigpulve

I just had chicken and waffles. never again.



and I just called not nice, because I didnt genuinely offer a girl Ive know for 3 weeks and met once to stay at my house.


----------



## Bearsy

lovelocs said:


> Hope you got your chips. These byotches are my weakness.



Unfortunately no... there's next to no food in my house currently. Being broke and in college sucks.


----------



## Zowie

I confess...







...It's small comfort to know I'm not the only one. (xkcd)


----------



## Sasquatch!

Similarish start for me....

1--Wake up.

2--Bathroom.

3--Computer.

4--Breakfast.

5--Clothes.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> Salt and Vinegar potato chips are one of the only foods on earth that can just be mentioned and my mouth begins to literally water.
> Now I'm so hungry.


 


lovelocs said:


> Hope you got your chips. These byotches are my weakness.


 
Oh frack it all to hell peeps! Now I want to get on a train and travel 45 minutes to the nearest place I know for sure would have them, because I don't want to wait until tomorrow when I get to work. Grrr!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Sasquatch! said:


> Similarish start for me....
> 
> 1--Wake up.
> 
> 2--Bathroom.
> 
> 3--Computer.
> 
> 4--Breakfast.
> 
> 5--Clothes.


 
So you sit at your computer and have breakfast _before_ getting dressed?! Really?? :batting: 

IC I'm calling shenanigans! You know there's only one acceptable way for you to prove this to the ladies... See you on the nekkid boards


----------



## Sasquatch!

OneWickedAngel said:


> So you sit at your computer and have breakfast _before_ getting dressed?! Really?? :batting:
> 
> IC I'm calling shenanigans! You know there's only one acceptable way for you to prove this to the ladies... See you on the nekkid boards



Getting dressed should be one of the last things you do before leaving the house--what if you get coffee or toothpaste down your shirt? I'd rather play it safe! :happy:


----------



## retardia

I confess I had a date last night with a very skinny guy and spent the whole time checking out the big guys stuffed into their cinema seats. :blush:


----------



## taobear

retardia said:


> I confess I had a date last night with a very skinny guy and spent the whole time checking out the big guys stuffed into their cinema seats. :blush:



LOL poor guy


----------



## retardia

taobear said:


> LOL poor guy



I'm almost certain he didn't notice, so that's something at least!


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I am nervous about college, but the PLUS about it is BHM college guys


----------



## IszyStone

IC that I watched Next Food Network Star for the first time tonight and immediately starting routing for Tom, for multiple reasons. One of them being that he had an awesome presentation. :eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15

CherryRVA said:


> I/C that I had the best breakfast buffet ever this morning and I coulda smacked my best friend for it. We went to a place that is across the road from her apartment. It just looks from the outside like some crappy hole in the wall dive.
> 
> We went in and it was great. I love southern breakfast food and this place was awesome. Some buffets here...*cough* Golden Corral *cough*...let's just say it tastes like "yeah, we're cooking for 200 people this morning". This place...all their stuff was as good as my mom's. It was HEAVENLY.
> 
> And Green Giant and I leave Virginia to move to Seattle on Aug. 9th. I looked at my friend this morning and said "Bee-yotch, you couldn't have told me about this place, oh I dunno, over the last 3 plus years I've known you?"
> 
> Needless to say, I have informed Green Giant of this place and we have a date for breakfast next Saturday morning.



*dayum..can't believe you are moving to the left coast 

kinda jealous *


----------



## Esther

Hahahaha. I am super late to the chip debate, but...



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Esther, you know I find you super delicious, I've mentioned it before. But this could be a SERIOUS hindrance in our online relationship. Salt and Vinegar Chips are my favorite.



I'm sorry, I'm sorry... I just can't do it  They make my lips burn!




WillSpark said:


> It's salt and vinegar. Would you put salt in vinegar and then eat it (or drink it)? Personally, I want to not vomit. Gimme cheddar and sour cream, or sour cream and onion, or heck, just straight up 'original' flavor.



Sour cream and onion is my FAVOURITE!!




CastingPearls said:


> I agree with you 100%. The smell nauseates me too.



I am the same way... I prefer to be nowhere near them! I can't even do all-dressed because I can detect the taste in there.



However... I love anchovy pizza. Actually, I love anchovy everything.


----------



## Paquito

IC that this morning I filled up my car with some motor oil, so I was running a little low and I was headed to the beach.

So I get back home like 30 minutes ago, and I notice that there are some oil stains streaked across my hood. I open the hood, and what do I see? The entire right side of my engine covered in oil. And then I see that the cap was sitting right next to the hole. Yep, I somehow forgot to screw the cap back on.

I amaze myself sometimes.


----------



## bigpulve

Did you at least remember to put the 710 in?


----------



## Paquito

bigpulve said:


> Did you at least remember to put the 710 in?



...what's a 710?

Have I mentioned that I'm completely ignorant about car stuff? Because that makes the story even better.


----------



## SailorCupcake

I confess that I got stung by a mean jelly fish! boohooooooo


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm considering pulling a sicky off work tommorow.....but probably wont


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

SailorCupcake said:


> I confess that I got stung by a mean jelly fish! boohooooooo



I heard on Mythbusters that if you pour Vodka over the sting area it might help reduce the pain.

Then again, you could just drink it with some OJ or Cranberry and it might do the same thing!


----------



## rellis10

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I heard on Mythbusters that if you pour Vodka over the sting area it might help reduce the pain.
> 
> Then again, you could just drink it with some OJ or Cranberry and it might do the same thing!



Not to be vulgar or anything....but peeing on jellyfish stings works. something in it neutralises the sting.


----------



## CastingPearls

Stevenz1inoc said:


> I heard on Mythbusters that if you pour Vodka over the sting area it might help reduce the pain.
> 
> Then again, you could just drink it with some OJ or Cranberry and it might do the same thing!


Peeing (or pouring urine) on it is supposed to be an old remedy too.
Never tried it, hope to never have to.


----------



## CherryRVA

HDANGEL15 said:


> *dayum..can't believe you are moving to the left coast
> 
> kinda jealous *



I can't believe it myself kinda. But we've gotten the situation straight with the dogs, we've both given notice at our jobs, we're getting the packing done this week. We're all set to spend time with family and friends before we leave. By this time next week, we'll have already been on the road 15 hours. Hopefully we'll be rolling into Washington by Thursday or Friday. It will be nice, cause it will give us 6 days to get stuff set up before he starts work.

Needless to say, his family and friends are ecstatic we'll be there soon.


----------



## shhtx1970

I love to give women massages. I do not know why but I can watch a movie with a woman and my hand gets possessed by just massaging a woman's back (in those places where she just relaxes) as I watch and the hand does not stop for a while, it just does not get tired, sometimes both my hands if we are on the couch and she places her legs on my lap I just begin massaging them. 

I think I am possessed by the caress/massage spirits because I do not tired doing it like some people.

But sadly, I have not had a woman's back in over a year to massage


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

rellis10 said:


> Not to be vulgar or anything....but peeing on jellyfish stings works. something in it neutralises the sting.





So if you got stung in the face you'd pee on it?

By all means you take care of that there. I think I'll stick with the Vodka!


----------



## bigpulve

Paquito said:


> ...what's a 710?
> 
> Have I mentioned that I'm completely ignorant about car stuff? Because that makes the story even better.


hahahahahahahaha.



flip oil upside down and you get 710.


----------



## Paquito

bigpulve said:


> hahahahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> flip oil upside down and you get 710.



You're a sneaky sneaky bastard. 


You'll do fine here. And yea, I'm getting some first thing tomorrow.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C wrong about college I may be starting next semster ... my damn procrastination always kicks me in the ass heh


----------



## theronin23

I was like WTF about what was being hotly debated in the "Things The Opposite Gender Should Know" thread, so I decided I needed to perform a (purely scientific) experiment.

I'm happy to confess...well...let's just say I don't need to go practice.

Does this mean I get to yell "Lubricate, Ho!" with righteous anger now?


----------



## rellis10

IC....last night i was pathetic. 

I cried like i havent cried in years...and not just because i watched Shine and it opened me up. Not even because something awful had happened to me. It just happened, for NO reason of any real magnitude.


----------



## Melian

IC that it gives me special pleasure everytime someone PMs me to say, "I thought you were a man until you posted a picture."

:kiss2: to the most recent one.


----------



## theronin23

IC I saw this in the Post Secret archive, and it made me mad


----------



## vardon_grip

Melian said:


> IC that it gives me special pleasure everytime someone PMs me to say, "I thought you were a man until you posted a picture."
> 
> :kiss2: to the most recent one.



Unfortunately...I get the same messages.


----------



## bigpulve

Paquito said:


> You're a sneaky sneaky bastard.
> 
> 
> You'll do fine here. And yea, I'm getting some first thing tomorrow.



Blinker fluid levels good?


----------



## bigpulve

Im going to play broomball in a couple hours. I cant wait.


----------



## Tad

bigpulve said:


> Im going to play broomball in a couple hours. I cant wait.



Cool....I've not played broomball since University, but I used to really enjoy it. Have fun!


----------



## Paquito

bigpulve said:


> Blinker fluid levels good?



Yea, I think I'm alright. My car hasn't exploded yet, so I consider that a victory.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> IC that it gives me special pleasure everytime someone PMs me to say, "I thought you were a man until you posted a picture."
> 
> :kiss2: to the most recent one.



I hate it when you disappear. it turns my world upside down.


----------



## SanDiega

IC that I am very excited to be moving away to college in another state in a couple weeks, but leaving my first BHM, who is too adorable and sexy for words, is one of the hardest things I have ever done.


----------



## HDANGEL15

theronin23 said:


> IC I saw this in the Post Secret archive, and it made me mad



*interesting post secret..cause that specific photo has been circulating for years and years ......

i went to see an amazing post secrets show in Baltimore, MD at the Visionary Arts Museum...it was cool and fun*


----------



## Melian

vardon_grip said:


> Unfortunately...I get the same messages.



Post more convincing pictures 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I hate it when you disappear. it turns my world upside down.



:wubu:

It's not like you don't know where to find me , but yeah, I haven't been around as much for two reasons. 1) I was on vacation, 2) I am in the process of being diagnosed with multiple sclerosis. Both result in less online perving time.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> I am in the process of being diagnosed with multiple sclerosis.



Well that blows...now I have to up my timetable to steal you from your husband :doh:

Seriously though, that does suck balls


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> Seriously though, that does suck balls




Seriously that does suck  

We're here for you Melian <3


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> IC that it gives me special pleasure everytime someone PMs me to say, "I thought you were a man until you posted a picture."
> 
> :kiss2: to the most recent one.



Hahahaha. This rules.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> I am in the process of being diagnosed with multiple sclerosis.



This however, does not rule. I'm always available via PM if you feel like talking about it.
Hang in there.


----------



## djudex

I confess I saw this and immediately thought of how the folks here would get a kick out of it.


----------



## theronin23

djudex said:


> I confess I saw this and immediately thought of how the folks here would get a kick out of it.



If this was facebook, I would "like" this.


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Well that blows...now I have to up my timetable to steal you from your husband :doh:
> 
> Seriously though, that does suck balls





rabbitislove said:


> Seriously that does suck
> 
> We're here for you Melian <3





Esther said:


> This however, does not rule. I'm always available via PM if you feel like talking about it.
> Hang in there.



Thanks guys :happy:

Sorry to just slip that one in there, haha, but I've been in this diagnosis process for a while now, so the shock aspect is kind of over. There is no official diagnosis of anything yet - just debilitating pain and numbness. It was originally thought to be a spinal nerve problem, but things have complicated and that story doesn't work so well anymore. Anyway, I'm trying not to dwell on it, so back to random confessions.


----------



## Stevenz1inoc

djudex said:


> I confess I saw this and immediately thought of how the folks here would get a kick out of it.




Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

djudex said:


> I confess I saw this and immediately thought of how the folks here would get a kick out of it.





theronin23 said:


> If this was facebook, I would "like" this.



...and Facebooked! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## rellis10

IC i cant come up with an adequate answer for the youtube project....good lord that makes me sound dull


----------



## bigpulve

ic that dating is more of a hassle then I feel like dealing with. has there ever been an old cat dude?


----------



## freakyfred

ic i'm currently addicted to tumblr. so many pretty pictures.


----------



## SailorCupcake

IC that I ate too much cookie dough. I know it isn't good for me but.......curse you tastiness!!!


----------



## escapist

Working - I confess I love the money and hate the loss of all my free time. I got so used to just playing for hours on end day in and day out. I can't wait till I get to use some of my vacation and I've only been working for 3 weeks.


----------



## rellis10

escapist said:


> Working - I confess I love the money and hate the loss of all my free time. I got so used to just playing for hours on end day in and day out. I can't wait till I get to use some of my vacation and I've only been working for 3 weeks.



IC....I know EXACTLY what you mean


----------



## Zowie

escapist said:


> Working - I confess I love the money and hate the loss of all my free time. I got so used to just playing for hours on end day in and day out. I can't wait till I get to use some of my vacation and I've only been working for 3 weeks.



Same here... I'm actually quitting one of my jobs soon, so I can enjoy a little more time with my friends and family before I leave.


----------



## Sasquatch!

SailorCupcake said:


> IC that I ate too much cookie dough. I know it isn't good for me but.......curse you tastiness!!!



.......


.....


....

You are just so unbearably adorable, ya know?


----------



## SailorCupcake

Sasquatch! said:


> .......
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> You are just so unbearably adorable, ya know?



:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: thank youuuuuu. that made me blush THAT much.


----------



## ~da rev~

I'm rather toasty right now. That's what I'm confessing to you, forum. I also changed my avatar and profile pic, which has been the same for a while. Now it's different. 

Whoomp, there it is!


----------



## Zowie

~da rev~ said:


> I'm rather toasty right now. That's what I'm confessing to you, forum. I also changed my avatar and profile pic, which has been the same for a while. Now it's different.
> 
> Whoomp, there it is!



The forum says it's good to see you again, Sir.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> The forum says it's good to see you again, Sir.



The forum whisperer, I presume?


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> The forum whisperer, I presume?



...Fine. I think it's good to see him. The rest of you can just go on hatin'.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...Fine. I think it's good to see him. The rest of you can just go on hatin'.



Easy Eggs, don't get your back up. I'm only playing around.


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> Easy Eggs, don't get your back up. I'm only playing around.



Eggs is over easy.  Don't worry, I know you were. I'm happy to see you too.


----------



## ~da rev~

I prefer my eggs scrambled!

Take what that statement however you want. 

D:


----------



## FishCharming

IC that if i had some sort of doomsday device at this moment you'd all be fucked... just one of those days


----------



## rellis10

FishCharming said:


> IC that if i had some sort of doomsday device at this moment you'd all be fucked... just one of those days



Not if i get there first


----------



## Zowie

~da rev~ said:


> I prefer my eggs scrambled!
> 
> Take what that statement however you want.
> 
> D:



Oh baby, you can scramble me anyday?


----------



## Sasquatch!

*throws some cheese and herbs on eggplant and begins to beat her with a fork*


----------



## bigpulve

IC bc im single I am going to hit the gym at 10pm on a Friday.




actually the confession is that I love the gym. lol


----------



## freakyfred

ic im being a mr grumpy pants


----------



## OneWickedAngel

freakyfred said:


> ic im being a mr grumpy pants



Then by all means take those pants OFF!

Just sayin'


----------



## freakyfred

OneWickedAngel said:


> Then by all means take those pants OFF!
> 
> Just sayin'



i lol'd. thanks for that :>


----------



## WillSpark

IC I'd like to know if I should start a pic thread of my own. Would anyone even be interested in that?


----------



## Albino_taters

IC that I work at a brewery and don't like beer.


----------



## Paquito

IC that two of my friends got engaged today. 

One is going to have an underwear wedding on Halloween. She's pretty exhibitionist, so we're all going to be pretty close to naked. I'm excited, but just a bit nervous. But when the bride is telling me that she'll be in a white corset, stockings, and boots, how do I really turn down that offer? Better get my formal wedding underwear out...

The other is one of my closest friends. I'm happy for her, but I can't help but have a bad feeling about this. They're been dating for maybe 6 months - 1 year. But they've been off and on a lot, and with his career he's only home on weekends. It just..feels too soon I guess. And the guy freaking _hates_ me. He gets mad when her and I text, and the last time I saw them in public together, he stared daggers at me until I left. And he's so clingy and dependent on her emotionally. Like the last time they broke up (for maybe a week), he was talking suicide.

Going to be an interesting couple of months for me.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC that the last couple of years have been really bad for me. Life shouldn't be this hard. A good friend that I met here told me I should do what I need to, and not worry about what other people think. Thats what I am going to do. Also, I would just like to thank that friend for all the late night chats we have had.


----------



## rellis10

Paquito said:


> One is going to have an underwear wedding on Halloween. She's pretty exhibitionist, so we're all going to be pretty close to naked. I'm excited, but just a bit nervous. But when the bride is telling me that she'll be in a white corset, stockings, and boots, how do I really turn down that offer? Better get my formal wedding underwear out...



I confess.....this sounds TERRIFYING to me!


----------



## spiritangel

hugs Paquito dont you hate that feeling my ex had a friend who totally hated me and she was a total bitch to him whenever I was around it was crazy

I actually stopped myself going to a friends ceromony once I had such a bad feeling I just couldnt bring myself to go as I was scared I would say something 

IC I am being selfish and going home tommorrow and I dont care what my cousin thinks the kids all know and know it isnt because of them and that is all I care about


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> IC that two of my friends got engaged today.
> 
> One is going to have an underwear wedding on Halloween. She's pretty exhibitionist, so we're all going to be pretty close to naked. I'm excited, but just a bit nervous. But when the bride is telling me that she'll be in a white corset, stockings, and boots, how do I really turn down that offer? Better get my formal wedding underwear out...
> 
> The other is one of my closest friends. I'm happy for her, but I can't help but have a bad feeling about this. They're been dating for maybe 6 months - 1 year. But they've been off and on a lot, and with his career he's only home on weekends. It just..feels too soon I guess. And the guy freaking _hates_ me. He gets mad when her and I text, and the last time I saw them in public together, he stared daggers at me until I left. And he's so clingy and dependent on her emotionally. Like the last time they broke up (for maybe a week), he was talking suicide.
> 
> Going to be an interesting couple of months for me.



Wear the green underwear . . . 

And stare at that mother fucker back.


----------



## CastingPearls

spiritangel said:


> hugs Paquito dont you hate that feeling my ex had a friend who totally hated me and she was a total bitch to him whenever I was around it was crazy
> 
> I actually stopped myself going to a friends ceromony once I had such a bad feeling I just couldnt bring myself to go as I was scared I would say something
> 
> IC I am being selfish and going home tommorrow and I dont care what my cousin thinks the kids all know and know it isnt because of them and that is all I care about


So true, I've not attended weddings (wouldn't be a maid of honor in one) because I just had a bad feeling the marriages wouldn't make it. And unfortunately they didn't. Not even a year.


----------



## Paquito

MULTI-QUOTING GO!



rellis10 said:


> I confess.....this sounds TERRIFYING to me!



My friends are weird haha. She was considering doing a burlesque show at the reception. She's also a Suicide Girl. Soooo....this sounds like the perfect ceremony for her.



spiritangel said:


> hugs Paquito dont you hate that feeling my ex had a friend who totally hated me and she was a total bitch to him whenever I was around it was crazy
> 
> I actually stopped myself going to a friends ceromony once I had such a bad feeling I just couldnt bring myself to go as I was scared I would say something
> 
> IC I am being selfish and going home tommorrow and I dont care what my cousin thinks the kids all know and know it isnt because of them and that is all I care about





CastingPearls said:


> So true, I've not attended weddings (wouldn't be a maid of honor in one) because I just had a bad feeling the marriages wouldn't make it. And unfortunately they didn't. Not even a year.




Yea, I find myself in this place right now. I mean I want to support her and be there for her, but I just don't see them working out. He's always clinging to her, and she's a really independent person. He's taken her phone numerous times to text me when I've sent her something. None of her friends get a good vibe from him. I just get a bad vibe from the whole situation.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Wear the green underwear . . .
> 
> And stare at that mother fucker back.



Hopefully they coordinate with the color scheme. I mean I only have one piece of clothing to match to, so I want to make it count. I'm already in talks to be the "flower girl," just instead of flowers I'd use tacos. And instead of a cutesy little dress, a mexican flag boxer briefs.

Oh yea, I just stare at him right back. When he texts me with her phone, I just make fun of his grammar and spelling until she gets the phone back. I ran into them at the movies a week ago. I proceeded to hug her for about 2 minutes, and then we talked for another ten. The ENTIRE time I was there, he just stood there with his arms crossed, eyes bugging out. So when I finally said goodbye, I made sure to wave to both of them, looking him straight in the eye.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> My friends are weird haha. She was considering doing a burlesque show at the reception. She's also a Suicide Girl. Soooo....this sounds like the perfect ceremony for her.



Just sayin'...That sounds like a hell of a reception. Switch the underwearemony for a Repo! The Genetic Opera themed ceremony, along with a nice gothic cake, and you have my idea of a perfect wedding.


----------



## rellis10

I confess...i will probably only have a couple of hours sleep before work tommorow because i really want to watch the TNA Hardcore Justice ppv that's on tonight. And since i'm English, it's on at 1am


----------



## freakyfred

Oh you crazy kids and your wrassling


----------



## JenFromOC

WillSpark said:


> IC I'd like to know if I should start a pic thread of my own. Would anyone even be interested in that?



YES..........yes.


----------



## WillSpark

JenFromOC said:


> YES..........yes.



Jen, you know I love ya, but if you're the only one I'll probably just stick to the general threads.


----------



## JenFromOC

WillSpark said:


> Jen, you know I love ya, but if you're the only one I'll probably just stick to the general threads.



LOL Well, hey....a girl can get excited, right? :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

The more guys have their own threads, the less likely I am to accidentally run into unwanted nudity. So yeah, go fer it!


----------



## theronin23

IC that I just gave my first "You break her heart, I'll break your neck" speech ever to a guy about one of my good friends.

It felt right XD


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> IC I'd like to know if I should start a pic thread of my own. Would anyone even be interested in that?



Well, it would make for easier fappabilty to have it all in one thread. The girlies are running out of space on their Bookmarks tab for all the fave Will shots!
(Of course I could just be speaking for myself here...):blush::blush:



WillSpark said:


> Jen, you know I love ya, but if you're the only one I'll probably just stick to the general threads.



Dude, you posted it at midnight on a Saturday/Sunday night; you could not have picked a worst time to post such a query. It's like putting a really good, but brand new show on at 10pm on a Friday night. Give the ladies time to see the post first.


----------



## freakyfred

Sasquatch! said:


> The more guys have their own threads, the less likely I am to accidentally run into unwanted nudity. So yeah, go fer it!



But unwanted nudity makes the world go round!


----------



## JenFromOC

OneWickedAngel said:


> Dude, you posted it at midnight on a Saturday/Sunday night; you could not have picked a worst time to post such a query. It's like putting a really good, but brand new show on at 10pm on a Friday night. Give the ladies time to see the post first.



LOL I would be the only asshole sitting at home on a Saturday night.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

JenFromOC said:


> LOL I would be the only asshole sitting at home on a Saturday night.



Jenn, sweet cheeks, you may be a lot of things, but an asshole is not one of them! 
At least not for that reason!


----------



## WillSpark

Good point, OWA. I will try again.

*Would anyone care if I started my own picture thread?*

Yays or Nays, please.


----------



## JenFromOC

WillSpark said:


> Good point, OWA. I will try again.
> 
> *Would anyone care if I started my own picture thread?*
> 
> Yays or Nays, please.



Will, I hate repeating myself LOL....OWA, I may not be an asshole, but I'm definitely a perv.


----------



## theronin23

IC I am fucking DRUNK right now. And caffeinated on top of it.


----------



## JenFromOC

theronin23 said:


> IC I am fucking DRUNK right now. And caffeinated on top of it.



There really is no better combo. Congrats! lol


----------



## WillSpark

JenFromOC said:


> Will, I hate repeating myself LOL....OWA, I may not be an asshole, but I'm definitely a perv.



Okay, I confess I just wanted to hear you say that again.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess throwaway statements can cripple me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> Good point, OWA. I will try again.
> 
> *Would anyone care if I started my own picture thread?*
> 
> Yays or Nays, please.


 
*YAY!*Did you hear that? ​ 


JenFromOC said:


> Will, I hate repeating myself LOL....OWA, I may not be an asshole, but I'm definitely a perv.


And OWA stands behind Jenn on the perv line forming to the left...



theronin23 said:


> IC I am fucking DRUNK right now. And caffeinated on top of it.





JenFromOC said:


> There really is no better combo. Congrats! lol


 
I &#9829; a man who can fuck while he's drunk, and caffeinated and can post on Dims to tell us about it, all at the same time. Now that's talent! (And one very patient fuckee)


----------



## theronin23

OneWickedAngel said:


> I &#9829; a man who can fuck while he's drunk, and caffeinated and can post on Dims to tell us about it, all at the same time. Now that's talent![/COLOR]



Then I'm your man OWA!...just saying...I'm a horny drunk, like...EXTREMELY so.


----------



## theronin23

IC, I drank almost half a 750 mL bottle of 153 proof (76.5%) grain alcohol. And I'm already sobering up. I don't know WTF is going on.


----------



## WillSpark

I stumbled stupidly into Hyde Park today, and a lot of what's happening in there makes me sad to share resources and oxygen with certain people.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> I stumbled stupidly into Hyde Park today, and a lot of what's happening in there makes me sad to share resources and oxygen with certain people.



It's something I only recommend with extreme caution.

You were hilarious, if that makes it any better.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> It's something I only recommend with extreme caution.
> 
> You were hilarious, if that makes it any better.



It does. Danke.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> It does. Danke.



I promise that the other boards aren't as crazy. And the only way to survive Hyde Park is with a pillow to scream into because of the ignorance and a biting wit.


----------



## chicken legs

WillSpark said:


> Good point, OWA. I will try again.
> 
> *Would anyone care if I started my own picture thread?*
> 
> Yays or Nays, please.



LOL..its obvious to me you want to show off the goods...so go for it.

Just keep an eye on the view count and don't worry about the number of actual posts.


----------



## WillSpark

chicken legs said:


> LOL..its obvious to me you want to show off the goods...so go for it.
> 
> Just keep an eye on the view count and don't worry about the number of actual posts.



Well actually, that's why I asked. I don't necessarily want to if it'll just disappear or noone'll necessarily care. I'd love to if it were wanted, but I don't just want to be another pic threader jumping on the bandwagon. That said, thanks to those who've "Yay'd" so far.


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> IC I am fucking DRUNK right now. And caffeinated on top of it.



Red Bull and Vodka FTW!!! mmmmmmmm :eat2:


----------



## JenFromOC

Paquito said:


> I promise that the other boards aren't as crazy. And the only way to survive Hyde Park is with a pillow to scream into because of the ignorance and a biting wit.



Normally, I enjoy the ignorance of others but Hyde Park actually angers me. Like, I can't even go there at all. Maybe when I'm in a better place in my life LOL


----------



## Zowie

The more picture threads the better. Just sayin'. 

I confess... Despite disliking heights, I ADORE rollercoasters! They are ridiculously fun. And beaver tails are delicious.


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> Red Bull and Vodka FTW!!! mmmmmmmm :eat2:



LOL, no, actually, it was 153 proof grain alcohol and caffeine pills.


----------



## bigpulve

IC... well not really a confession more just to brag. :happy:


I put up 405 last night on my Romanian dead lift after squatting. Thats the most Ive done ever for a dead lift. Hopefully regular dead lift gets there in the next week or so.


----------



## Lady Bella UK

WillSpark said:


> Good point, OWA. I will try again.
> 
> *Would anyone care if I started my own picture thread?*
> 
> Yays or Nays, please.



Yay :wubu: I am 26 though, which makes me feel like a fat lovin' cougar...

Bella xXx


----------



## chicken legs

bigpulve said:


> IC... well not really a confession more just to brag. :happy:
> 
> 
> I put up 405 last night on my Romanian dead lift after squatting. Thats the most Ive done ever for a dead lift. Hopefully regular dead lift gets there in the next week or so.



I want pix...and more bragging.

I forgot to say ic..


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I went OFF yesterday and I'm still raging on the inside today but I used it to clean, do laundry, and catch up on paperwork...lol.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that Peyton is sooo my child. After her bath the other night, I was drying her off on my bed. Eminem's "Without Me" was playing and she jumped up and started dancing in the middle of the bed...naked. Arms in the air....shaking her head around. All I could think was, wow. Wow. LOL


----------



## FishCharming

Lady Bella UK said:


> Yay :wubu: I am 26 though, which makes me feel like a fat lovin' cougar...
> 
> Bella xXx



well i'm 27 which makes me feel like a big fat cradle robber =)


----------



## WillSpark

Lady Bella UK said:


> Yay :wubu: I am 26 though, which makes me feel like a fat lovin' cougar...
> 
> Bella xXx



Not a cougar until 35, and even then there must be a ten year age difference. You're more like a Puma.


----------



## bigpulve

chicken legs said:


> I want pix...and more bragging.
> 
> I forgot to say ic..



oh really? I think itd be boring to see me dead lifting.


----------



## theronin23

IC I should _probably_ stay off DIMs when I'm drunk...:blush:


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> IC I should _probably_ stay off DIMs when I'm drunk...:blush:



Hahaha, internet and drunkedness is the best! 
Although, I'm only slightly tipsy now. Whatisthis.


----------



## MasterShake

IC I'm feeling a bit down after finding an amazingly awesome job opportunity posted two days ago, only to find it's already been taken down.


----------



## MasterShake

theronin23 said:


> IC, I drank almost half a 750 mL bottle of 153 proof (76.5%) grain alcohol. And I'm already sobering up. I don't know WTF is going on.


What's going on is we're getting brick-faced this weekend!

JAEGER BOMBS FOR TEH ALLS!!!







Sorry ladies, but this alky-hall is TAKEN!!!


----------



## bigpulve

IC i feel I am 15 years older than I actually am. Mentally anyway.


----------



## Zowie

MasterShake said:


> What's going on is we're getting brick-faced this weekend!
> 
> JAEGER BOMBS FOR TEH ALLS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies, but this alky-hall is TAKEN!!!



A friend gave me one of those at a bar once, after I had a few drinks. A combination of being giggly and not wearing my glasses made me miss the fact that there was a second glass involved... I got it in the face. Serious face-palming all 'round.


----------



## HDANGEL15

bigpulve said:


> IC... well not really a confession more just to brag. :happy:
> 
> 
> I put up 405 last night on my Romanian dead lift after squatting. Thats the most Ive done ever for a dead lift. Hopefully regular dead lift gets there in the next week or so.



*nothing wrong with bragging...working out / lifting is COOL *


----------



## bigpulve

I love lifting. Nothing much compares to it in my book. Just getting into the gym, lifting heavy weights makes me feel manly. Haha. That and working on cars.


----------



## KittyKitten

Ugh............. I Confess, That Tom Cruise Wannabe On The State Farm Commercial Irritates Me To No End! I'm Sick Of His Smiley Face!

http://www.statefarm.com/discountdoublecheck/


----------



## BBW4Chattery

I confess I just tried to make my 1st ever cup of coffee and it was disgusting.

Apparently, I only like coffee if it is smothered in syrups, sugars, creams, and costs $5 a cup.

Ugh.


----------



## JenFromOC

MasterShake said:


> What's going on is we're getting brick-faced this weekend!
> 
> JAEGER BOMBS FOR TEH ALLS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies, but this alky-hall is TAKEN!!!



I have done very bad things after drinking Jager Bombs. Oh, man.


----------



## Bearsy

Mavourneen told me she loves me today... I said I did too, but honestly, I'm not sure. I mean I love her, but Idk if I LOVE her... I've never really been in love before though, so maybe I do. Idk. I just don't want to fuck it up. I don't want to hurt her.


----------



## theronin23

Bearsy said:


> Mavourneen told me she loves me today... I said I did too, but honestly, I'm not sure. I mean I love her, but Idk if I LOVE her... I've never really been in love before though, so maybe I do. Idk. I just don't want to fuck it up. I don't want to hurt her.



Then step one is don't be half-truthful about Love. That'll hurt her worse than anything. Figure out whether you do or you don't before you say anything.

Just sayin'


----------



## Paquito

Bearsy said:


> Mavourneen told me she loves me today... I said I did too, but honestly, I'm not sure. I mean I love her, but Idk if I LOVE her... I've never really been in love before though, so maybe I do. Idk. I just don't want to fuck it up. I don't want to hurt her.



Ouch. Tough situation. I mean I'm in the honesty camp, but there's really no way of answering an "I Love You" when not reciprocating the same feeling and have it go over well.


----------



## Bearsy

Well I do love her. I can't go any length of time without thinking about her, we're always in communication, I'm happy just to sit next to her in silence, yanno? She makes me happy in a way that I've _never_ been before... I'm just wary cause I've only experienced limerence, not (like you said) reciprocated feelings and the one time I expressed love for another girl, she used me for a couple months to get back at her ex and then dropped me like a bag of dirt when he wanted her back.
All the signs point to the fact that it's love. Idk. Maybe I'm just over thinking it.


----------



## Paquito

Bearsy said:


> Well I do love her. I can't go any length of time without thinking about her, we're always in communication, I'm happy just to sit next to her in silence, yanno? She makes me happy in a way that I've _never_ been before... I'm just wary cause I've only experienced limerence, not (like you said) reciprocated feelings and the one time I expressed love for another girl, she used me for a couple months to get back at her ex and then dropped me like a bag of dirt when he wanted her back.
> All the signs point to the fact that it's love. Idk. *Maybe I'm just over thinking it.*



IMO you are. Because from what you've described, I'd say you're in love. Don't let the baggage cause you to over think it. I've seen people try to rationalize it or critically look at it, and it ends with them ending the relationship because they just can't get past their...past.

Just enjoy it man!


----------



## MasterShake

JenFromOC said:


> I have done very bad things after drinking Jager Bombs. Oh, man.


I want to be your next very bad thing!








BBW4Chattery said:


> I confess I just tried to make my 1st ever cup of coffee and it was disgusting.
> 
> Apparently, I only like coffee if it is smothered in syrups, sugars, creams, and costs $5 a cup.
> 
> Ugh.


You may have just brewed it too strong, or too bitterly. Were you using instant, ground? Details ma'am!



bigpulve said:


> I love lifting. Nothing much compares to it in my book. Just getting into the gym, lifting heavy weights makes me feel manly. Haha. That and working on cars.


You need to move to KC. I need a weightlifting mentor/partner. Add a few calibers to the Gun Show ifyouknowwhatimean.


----------



## Zowie

I confess, even if I didn't need it nor wanted it, I'm still dissapointed I failed my driving test. -.-


----------



## djudex

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, even if I didn't need it nor wanted it, I'm still dissapointed I failed my driving test. -.-



I failed my first time too. I pulled a little too far in to an intersection trying to turn left and wasn't able to make it through so I backed up a bit to get out of the crosswalk. The way the guy reacted you thought I had just pulled out a rifle and aimed it at the Pope ffs.


----------



## retardia

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, even if I didn't need it nor wanted it, I'm still dissapointed I failed my driving test. -.-



Sorry to hear that, bionic. I failed mine first time, too, and I know a girl who took 8 tries to pass her test. Just pick yourself up and try again. I was no way near as nervous the second time around, if that helps any!


I confess I don't think I want to do a masters at university. I just want to get married and have babies :blush:


----------



## JenFromOC

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, even if I didn't need it nor wanted it, I'm still dissapointed I failed my driving test. -.-



My sister blew out the tire of my dad's car during her driving test. She fucked up the 3 point turn LOL Oh fuck, I'm laughing so hard right now....


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, even if I didn't need it nor wanted it, I'm still dissapointed I failed my driving test. -.-



Hey, I failed my G1 twice and G2 once. The reasons:

G1-1: drove through a yellow light, while it was raining and someone was tailgating me. Because it would be better to have screached to a halt 

G1-2: one back wheel touched the curb during parallel park.

G2-1: dropped to 99km/h while merging on highway (despite explicitly asking beforehand how close to the speed limit they wanted us to stay, and having the instructor say +/- 5km).

It's all just cash-grab faggotry, so don't worry about it.


----------



## bigpulve

MasterShake said:


> You need to move to KC. I need a weightlifting mentor/partner. Add a few calibers to the Gun Show ifyouknowwhatimean.



Hey man I would move to a better city if I could. If you have any question or want to know anything just hit me up. Il be glad to assist.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

retardia said:


> Sorry to hear that, bionic. I failed mine first time, too, and I know a girl who took 8 tries to pass her test. Just pick yourself up and try again. I was no way near as nervous the second time around, if that helps any!
> 
> 
> *I confess I don't think I want to do a masters at university. I just want to get married and have babies :blush:*



Let's do this . . .


----------



## inkedinto

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, even if I didn't need it nor wanted it, I'm still dissapointed I failed my driving test. -.-




Aww maybe you were driving *Too* well. Don't you need to drive like a maniac to pass drivers tests in Quebec? 


IC that I've not gotten dressed in 4 days now.. other then throwing a sweatshirt and boxers on to go get the mail..too hot for clothes! I am totally taking advantage of this lonely apartment in the nude until my roomies move in at the end of the month.. haha! *runs around* 

(and sorry no camera for shots for the nekkid thread.. i'm a naked in person only kinda girl)


----------



## KittyKitten

Have you ever had one of those days or even weeks where you are just tired of yourself? You just want to be someone else? I'm sick of being me right now......it's weird


----------



## Bearsy

Paquito said:


> IMO you are. Because from what you've described, I'd say you're in love. Don't let the baggage cause you to over think it. I've seen people try to rationalize it or critically look at it, and it ends with them ending the relationship because they just can't get past their...past.
> 
> Just enjoy it man!



That's what I'm gonna do 

I overthink everything though. Like unless I'm wasted, I don't even speak without analyzing every possible outcome of the conversation. I wish I had some way to shut off/tone down my brain without intoxicants.
I've never even successfully meditated after 3 years of trying. I just don't know how to go "quiet"


----------



## bigpulve

IC I just took a few pictures....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Bearsy said:


> That's what I'm gonna do
> 
> I overthink everything though. Like unless I'm wasted, I don't even speak without analyzing every possible outcome of the conversation. I wish I had some way to shut off/tone down my brain without intoxicants.
> I've never even successfully meditated after 3 years of trying. I just don't know how to go "quiet"



Then you would fully understand *this*.


----------



## Esther

IC... I'm finally ready to admit that BK veggie burgers taste good.


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC that I am disappointed Esther eats at BK, but not that she eats vegetarian food.


----------



## Tad

Bearsy said:


> Well I do love her. I can't go any length of time without thinking about her, we're always in communication, I'm happy just to sit next to her in silence, yanno? She makes me happy in a way that I've _never_ been before... I'm just wary cause I've only experienced limerence, not (like you said) reciprocated feelings and the one time I expressed love for another girl, she used me for a couple months to get back at her ex and then dropped me like a bag of dirt when he wanted her back.
> All the signs point to the fact that it's love. Idk. Maybe I'm just over thinking it.





Bearsy said:


> That's what I'm gonna do
> 
> I overthink everything though. Like unless I'm wasted, I don't even speak without analyzing every possible outcome of the conversation. I wish I had some way to shut off/tone down my brain without intoxicants.
> I've never even successfully meditated after 3 years of trying. I just don't know how to go "quiet"



I can sympathize, particularly about over thinking things!

When my now wife first told me she loved me (back when we'd been dating for a little while), I was in a state somewhat like yours. After thinking about it for a day I told her, approximately I know I like you, lust for you, and long for you when we arent together. Im not ready yet to say I love you, Im just not sure what love is and what it feels like and I dont want to just throw it around. For now, I know about those first three Ls for sure. It took me at least a few more weeks (maybe longer, I dont remember exactly now) to be sure I was ready to use the fourth L.


----------



## shparks

My single confession is that I have never not been single.


----------



## MasterShake

Esther said:


> IC... I'm finally ready to admit that BK veggie burgers taste good.



I confess I've never seen a veggie burger on BK's menu. 

I also confess that the BK taco that I DO see on the menu scares me. 

Maybe Esther will hold my hand when I order one after she's done holding my hand for the professional waxing!


----------



## Mordecai

I tried a BK veggie burger but I didn't like it. I was very curious.


----------



## Esther

Sasquatch! said:


> IC that I am disappointed Esther eats at BK, but not that she eats vegetarian food.



Hahaha. Trust me, I did NOT want to like BK... but then I tried it, and now I can't deny its tastiness!



MasterShake said:


> I confess I've never seen a veggie burger on BK's menu.
> 
> I also confess that the BK taco that I DO see on the menu scares me.
> 
> Maybe Esther will hold my hand when I order one after she's done holding my hand for the professional waxing!



BK TACO!!! I'm guessing the items on the menu vary from place to place... 'cause I have never heard of it! If the taco is too scary, I'll beat it up for you before you try it 



Odenthalius said:


> I tried a BK veggie burger but I didn't like it. I was very curious.



Even though these restaurants are supposed to abide by a standard, I still think the quality of fast food depends on where you get it... I had a BK veggie burger in Buffalo NY like five years ago that was just horrid, so I boycotted them. Then I tried it in my own town just recently and it was amazing!


----------



## WillSpark

MasterShake said:


> I confess I've never seen a veggie burger on BK's menu.
> 
> I also confess that the BK taco that I DO see on the menu scares me.
> 
> Maybe Esther will hold my hand when I order one after she's done holding my hand for the professional waxing!



Those tacos are so good.


----------



## CastingPearls

WillSpark said:


> Those tacos are so good.


I've had 'em. They're delicious.


----------



## bigpulve

since no one wants to see these shirtless photos I might as well discard them. lol


----------



## HDANGEL15

bigpulve said:


> since no one wants to see these shirtless photos I might as well discard them. lol



*wait wait...pls share kthanx + rawr*


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I wonder if you guys just ignore me cause you think I am not real (which I hope not cause hell I am real okay haha) Or just cause you guys/gals dislike me. But eh it doesnt matter right haha eh


----------



## CastingPearls

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that I wonder if you guys just ignore me cause you think I am not real (which I hope not cause hell I am real okay haha) Or just cause you guys/gals dislike me. But eh it doesnt matter right haha eh


I think of you and bionic as little internet sisters. I could read an entire thread with the two of you, chicken legs (and the usual suspects) and I howl. I just don't post here often because technically, I'm not single.


----------



## theronin23

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that I wonder if you guys just ignore me cause you think I am not real (which I hope not cause hell I am real okay haha) Or just cause you guys/gals dislike me. But eh it doesnt matter right haha eh



I don't ignore you! *hugs*


----------



## KittyKitten

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that I wonder if you guys just ignore me cause you think I am not real (which I hope not cause hell I am real okay haha) Or just cause you guys/gals dislike me. But eh it doesnt matter right haha eh



I don't ignore you. You are awesome! I haven't seen you in a while! I have the same feeling sometimes, some people think I'm weird.


----------



## bigpulve

Im getting cold feet about the whole posting the pictures thing because well... as the adage goes whats on the internet is there forever.


----------



## KittyKitten

bigpulve said:


> Im getting cold feet about the whole posting the pictures thing because well... as the adage goes whats on the internet is there forever.



Did you post them using 'manage attachments'? I just found out you can always remove those pics anything when you go to user cp and scroll down to 'attachments'.


----------



## bigpulve

happyface83 said:


> Did you post them using 'manage attachments'? I just found out you can always remove those pics anything when you go to user cp and scroll down to 'attachments'.



I just looked at them and I realized I was in my underwear. :blush:


----------



## KittyKitten

bigpulve said:


> I just looked at them and I realized I was in my underwear. :blush:



:blush::blush:


----------



## bigpulve

Alright now dont say anything about not smiling. lol.


----------



## LovesBigMen

CastingPearls said:


> I think of you and bionic as little internet sisters. I could read an entire thread with the two of you, chicken legs (and the usual suspects) and I howl. I just don't post here often because technically, I'm not single.



Aww  Thanks and psh not technicly single psh I don't care your awesome you can post were ever you wont :happy: thanks for that  little internet sisters haha woo hoo!



theronin23 said:


> I don't ignore you! *hugs*



Aww thanks Ronin *hugs* your the best 



happyface83 said:


> I don't ignore you. You are awesome! I haven't seen you in a while! I have the same feeling sometimes, some people think I'm weird.



Haha your AWESOMEER  and psh yeah the feeling dang you feeling I shall punch it in the face if it could feel ahahahah. And your not weird and if you are your the super great wonderful kind of weird okay:happy:

All people you know who you are well the people here that said that great stuff thank you and others I talk to your all awesome and yeah even the people I dont talk to your also awesome.
I gotta stop using awesome so much xD


----------



## Mordecai

You can substitute rad for awesome.


----------



## retardia

I confess that I'm sad enough to have wished on all 11 shooting stars that I saw last night :blush:



bigpulve said:


> Alright now dont say anything about not smiling. lol.


 
Ooh you look all strong and soft. Great pic!


----------



## Sasquatch!

"You must spread some attention around before before giving LovesBigMen any more............ stalker"


----------



## Esther

bigpulve said:


> Alright now dont say anything about not smiling. lol.



I'm glad to see that you decided to post your scandalous photo after all! :smitten:


----------



## LovesBigMen

Odenthalius said:


> You can substitute rad for awesome.



Ohhhh rad is an awesome word woot woot!



Sasquatch! said:


> "You must spread some attention around before before giving LovesBigMen any more............ stalker"



And hahahahahahaha awesome I mean RAD
You are a stalker I new it


----------



## bigpulve

retardia said:


> Ooh you look all strong and soft. Great pic!





Esther said:


> I'm glad to see that you decided to post your scandalous photo after all! :smitten:



Thanks ladies. Im debating starting a thread, just not sure yet.


----------



## freakyfred

IC i just make 3 crappy flash movies about ducks. Was fun!

also I kinda wanna make a thread like WillSpark but i'd feel like a copycat


----------



## bigpulve

I think the women folk wouldnt mind to much if any of us men folk made a picture thread.


----------



## Linda

freakyfred said:


> IC i just make 3 crappy flash movies about ducks. Was fun!
> 
> also I kinda wanna make a thread like WillSpark but i'd feel like a copycat



If Will minds (which I doubt) doesn't it make up for it if the rest of us dont???


----------



## Paquito

Well you could just as easily say that Will copied Jude, who copied NinjaGlutton, who copied etc. etc. make to the first fat caveman who devoted an entire wall to his own form, instead of adding to the other walls.


----------



## Esther

bigpulve said:


> Thanks ladies. Im debating starting a thread, just not sure yet.



I vote.... DO IT


----------



## Paquito

Paquito said:


> Well you could just as easily say that Will copied Jude, who copied NinjaGlutton, who copied etc. etc. *make* to the first fat caveman who devoted an entire wall to his own form, instead of adding to the other walls.



Since this computer isn't letting me edit, this is supposed to be "back."

Also, IC that I feel like an asshole because I'd rather have my family just drop my stuff off and leave tomorrow morning, instead of waiting until Sunday to leave. I appreciate they want to help, but...


----------



## Paquito

Clogging this motherfucka up with confessions.

So I'm listening to this guy hitting on one of the employees at the hotel. She's Chinese, he's white. A few of the high moments:

"Yea it's so easy to tell between Chinese people and other Asians. You people are usually so much taller than the others!"

"So the guy turned out to be English - well you know, ENGRISH."

"I love Koreans, but your people are fine too."

"You know your English is pretty good for an immigrant."




Like...wtf.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> Since this computer isn't letting me edit, this is supposed to be "back."
> 
> Also, IC that I feel like an asshole because I'd rather have my family just drop my stuff off and leave tomorrow morning, instead of waiting until Sunday to leave. I appreciate they want to help, but...



I had the EXACT same feeling when I moved out the first time by myself. I say fuck it, let the stay, help with the work, It's better than you having to do it by yourself. Trust me. And then Sunday, you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I had the EXACT same feeling when I moved out the first time by myself. I say fuck it, let the stay, help with the work, It's better than you having to do it by yourself. Trust me. And then Sunday, you can do whatever you want.



Yea I mean the packing and unloading is a bitch, and I don't _hate_ them being here. It's just that now they've invited even more family members to drive three hours here to help (when it's only a carload of stuff), so I want to be grateful that they're making the trip here. But...the freedom. It's screaming my name.

And now I feel like a brat. :/


----------



## Sasquatch!

You are.

You Brat.

They'll be gone soon enough


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> Clogging this motherfucka up with confessions.
> 
> So I'm listening to this guy hitting on one of the employees at the hotel. She's Chinese, he's white. A few of the high moments:
> 
> "Yea it's so easy to tell between Chinese people and other Asians. You people are usually so much taller than the others!"
> 
> "So the guy turned out to be English - well you know, ENGRISH."
> 
> "I love Koreans, but your people are fine too."
> 
> "You know your English is pretty good for an immigrant."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like...wtf.



He's so getting laid tonight.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> He's so getting laid tonight.



I know right? I'm so impressed by his PUA skills.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> I know right? I'm so impressed by his PUA skills.



I think I've got that guy.

"Your lebanese right? I LOVE lebanese chicks!" I told him I wasn't, but half-indian. "I LOVE half indian chicks!" And as he was leaving, "Allah Akbar!"

THXSIRHAVEANICEDAYKTHXBYENOW.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think I've got that guy.
> 
> "Your lebanese right? I LOVE lebanese chicks!" I told him I wasn't, but half-indian. "I LOVE half indian chicks!" And as he was leaving, "Allah Akbar!"
> 
> THXSIRHAVEANICEDAYKTHXBYENOW.




How could you NOT drop your pants when he Allah-Akbar-ed you? You just passed on a winner, my friend.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> How could you NOT drop your pants when he Allah-Akbar-ed you?



IT'S A TRAP!


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that even though I'm happy my boyfriend wants to be healthier and more active, I'm worried what will happen if he starts losing weight. And he knows. He asked if 10 pounds either way would really matter that much. 
*sigh* yes.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> IC that even though I'm happy my boyfriend wants to be healthier and more active, I'm worried what will happen if he starts losing weight. And he knows. He asked if 10 pounds either way would really matter that much.
> *sigh* yes.



Such is life. Compromise.


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> Such is life. Compromise.



And I'm suppose to trust advice from an aspartame fan? D=

But yep, that's the plan if we come to that. Where there's a will, there's a way ^^


----------



## Esther

Amaranthine said:


> IC that even though I'm happy my boyfriend wants to be healthier and more active, I'm worried what will happen if he starts losing weight. And he knows. He asked if 10 pounds either way would really matter that much.
> *sigh* yes.



I'm in the same boat as you, girl. My boyfriend dropped 20 pounds in the past year. It made my heart hurt a little bit, but I kept my mouth completely shut... 'cause really, I would hope he would still love me/want to have sex with me if my body changed for whatever reason.


----------



## katybug

They say "You won't find the right one, if you're afraid to let go of the wrong one."

I confess I have been holding on to an unhealthy relationship because I've been afraid of being alone. Well, I finally let him go...


----------



## djudex

katybug said:


> They say "You won't find the right one, if you're afraid to let go of the wrong one."
> 
> I confess I have been holding on to an unhealthy relationship because I've been afraid of being alone. Well, I finally let him go...



Did he make a squelchy sound when he hit?


----------



## Sasquatch!

> And I'm supposed to trust advice from an aspartame fan? D=



Ouch Girl.


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> Ouch Girl.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

katybug said:


> They say "You won't find the right one, if you're afraid to let go of the wrong one."
> 
> I confess I have been holding on to an unhealthy relationship because I've been afraid of being alone. Well, I finally let him go...



Good for you. That takes a big person.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Oh man this is a good one. I confess, that there is a random woman sleeping on my couch. I don't even know her name.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh man this is a good one. I confess, that there is a random woman sleeping on my couch. I don't even know her name.



If it's my mom you have a lot of explaining to do.


----------



## bigpulve

IC Ive been told Im good at erotic description... Not sure how since I suck at writing usually.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh man this is a good one. I confess, that there is a random woman sleeping on my couch. I don't even know her name.



i can think of only one thing to do in this situation... stack every piece of furniture in the room on her, decorate with christmas lights, take pictures and post up all over town "Do you know this woman?" fliers! or, you could just ask her her name when she wakes up...


----------



## chicken legs

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh man this is a good one. I confess, that there is a random woman sleeping on my couch. I don't even know her name.



Do you consider her attractive?...just curious..lol


----------



## theronin23

IC that I'm really drunk right now, and drunk posting is becoming a PROBLEM for me lol


----------



## lovelocs

theronin23 said:


> IC that I'm really drunk right now, and drunk posting is becoming a PROBLEM for me lol




I, for one, am glad you're drunk. Have one for me.

IC that I love this guy, Justin, on Twitter:
http://twitter.com/shitmydadsays


----------



## bigpulve

"A parent's only as good as their dumbest kid. If one wins a Nobel Prize but the other gets robbed by a hooker, you failed."



Im cracking up on this one.


----------



## RentonBob

IC Its supposed to be in the mid 90's here again today so, I'm going to head to the movies to get out of the heat


----------



## chicken legs

lovelocs said:


> I, for one, am glad you're drunk. Have one for me.
> 
> IC that I love this guy, Justin, on Twitter:
> http://twitter.com/shitmydadsays



Dammit I can't rep..that is some funny shit..lol


----------



## LovesBigMen

I confess I just got back from Arizona the Grand Canyon and it sure is grand and great freaking wonderful everyone should at least go once in there life time. The weather was great too . Go there haha.


----------



## Zowie

I had an amazing weekend. I'm not really one for nightclubs, but it was my friend's birthday and we danced up a storm. The place had a whole bunch of stripper poles set up, and man, after a few drinks they are a lot of fun.  This morning we all woke up early and went inner-tubing on the river, it was amazing! I'll see if I can rustle up a few pictures to post here.


----------



## bigpulve

[Insert Eggplant on stripper pole request]


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

chicken legs said:


> Do you consider her attractive?...just curious..lol



Heh, yes, she was moderately attractive.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C buzzed people are funny hahahahaha


----------



## Paquito

IC that I'm all unpacked and settled into my new apartment.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> IC that I'm all unpacked and settled into my new apartment.



How are the moving contingent?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> IC that I'm all unpacked and settled into my new apartment.



And your my age you make me feel lazy haha


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> And your my age you make me feel lazy haha



*prods LBM with a long stick*


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> *prods LBM with a long stick*



What why hahaha I should
I/C I feel like posting one of my silly pics, but then I am like nahhh hhaha


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> What why hahaha I should
> I/C I feel like posting one of my silly pics, but then I am like nahhh hhaha



*prods even more determinedly at the mention of pictures*


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> *prods even more determinedly at the mention of pictures*



Hey hey okay maybe I will post a pic cause the prodding hurts but it will only be up for a little and its silly so you have been warned haha


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i've been watching Huge all day... don't judge me!


----------



## LovesBigMen

FishCharming said:


> IC that i've been watching Huge all day... don't judge me!



Hey who ever judges you for that is a meanie cause Huge is awesome you know!


----------



## FishCharming

LovesBigMen said:


> Hey who ever judges you for that is a meanie cause Huge is awesome you know!



except i feel all creepy watching a show for fat 16 y/o girls... lol


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> except i feel all creepy watching a show for fat 16 y/o girls... lol



There might be a reason for that


----------



## LovesBigMen

FishCharming said:


> except i feel all creepy watching a show for fat 16 y/o girls... lol



There not really 16 though so its all good


----------



## Kazak

LovesBigMen said:


> Hey hey okay maybe I will post a pic cause the prodding hurts but it will only be up for a little and its silly so you have been warned haha


still waiting......
will it help if I poke and prod??


----------



## LovesBigMen

Kazak said:


> still waiting......
> will it help if I poke and prod??



I did post a pic earlier its gone now sorry next time ey


----------



## Kazak

LovesBigMen said:


> I did post a pic earlier its gone now sorry next time ey



where did you post it. i kept checking in and looking but never saw it. BEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theronin23

IC I made a brand new video! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqZ_un_RrXY


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> I had an amazing weekend. I'm not really one for nightclubs, but it was my friend's birthday and we danced up a storm. The place had a whole bunch of stripper poles set up, and man, after a few drinks they are a lot of fun.  This morning we all woke up early and went inner-tubing on the river, it was amazing!



Ah, the joys of being not-quite-jailbait age  To be out drinking and dancing, yet up early the next morning for some adrenalin and exercise! 

(OK, I'm mostly jealous 'cause I want to go whitewater rafting....sounds like you had a great weekend!)


----------



## Amaranthine

[frustration]

IC that it's really really annoying when people say they'll do something and fail to follow through. Especially when you're looking forward to it and got up early specifically for the occasion.

Also, IC that it's rather difficult not to put some kind of blame on them when it isn't really their fault.

[/frustration]


----------



## LovesBigMen

Kazak said:


> where did you post it. i kept checking in and looking but never saw it. BEH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



#69 http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1532231#post1532231

It was there but I took it down it was just me in a sombrero and pancho holding a tequila bottle


----------



## WillSpark

LovesBigMen said:


> #69 http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1532231#post1532231
> 
> It was there but I took it down it was just me in a sombrero and pancho holding a tequila bottle



And it was gorgeous too. You all should be jealous of us for getting to see it.


----------



## FishCharming

WillSpark said:


> And it was gorgeous too. You all should be jealous of us for getting to see it.



true story. i think i actually transcended a little...


----------



## LovesBigMen

WillSpark said:


> And it was gorgeous too. You all should be jealous of us for getting to see it.



Haha thank you Will 



FishCharming said:


> true story. i think i actually transcended a little...



And okie doke then haha


----------



## Kazak

LovesBigMen said:


> And your my age you make me feel lazy haha



IC i was wondering just what is your age? if i may ask.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Kazak said:


> IC i was wondering just what is your age? if i may ask.



Same as Paquito I think if he is 18 yeah were the same age haha I am 18


----------



## Paquito

LovesBigMen said:


> Same as Paquito I think if he is 18 yeah were the same age haha I am 18



18 here suckas!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> 18 here suckas!



Oh yeahhhhh I was right


----------



## theronin23

IC after having given up on it at the end of season 8, today I got sucked back into Degrassi. Started season 9 today. I've watched 13 episodes today so far. I have a feeling I'll be starting season 10 tomorrow.

God help me.


----------



## Ample Pie

IC that I have the biggest crush on Mark Addy and it's become very intense lately.


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> IC after having given up on it at the end of season 8, today I got sucked back into Degrassi. Started season 9 today. I've watched 13 episodes today so far. I have a feeling I'll be starting season 10 tomorrow.
> 
> God help me.



It goes there.


----------



## bigpulve

IC that Ill be deadlifting 405 Friday... Im excited.


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that I found it hilarious when my 89 year old neighbor was hitting on my boyfriend- he was asking for help as she pulled him into her house, but I was laughing too hard to be of any aid. 

Also, IC that I turned bright red when she proclaimed that she liked chubby guys, because both my boyfriend and my best friend knew to look RIGHT AT ME. Hey, at least I know she has good taste.


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I found it hilarious when my 89 year old neighbor was hitting on my boyfriend- he was asking for help as she pulled him into her house, but I was laughing too hard to be of any aid.
> 
> Also, IC that I turned bright red when she proclaimed that she liked chubby guys, because both my boyfriend and my best friend knew to look RIGHT AT ME. Hey, at least I know she has good taste.



Take a good look, that may be you in fitty-eleven years.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i totally effed up my checking account and was crying on the phone to the bank about $245 of overdraft charges I OBVIOUSLY DON"T HAVE....

why the fuck do they kick you so freaking hard WHEN YOU ARE ALREADY DOWN??*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

theronin23 said:


> Take a good look, that may be you in fitty-eleven years.



Oh manDims really needs to get on the *Like" button idea. It's perfect for lines like these that are perfect, but can't be Repped.


----------



## LovesBigMen

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh manDims really needs to get on the *Like" button idea. It's perfect for lines like these that are perfect, but can't be Repped.



Agreed! (10 characters needed psh what is this nonsense)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

OMG! IC I just geek-gasmed! 

Why oh why can't this be a movie for realz yo?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Nf-m6WGl4


----------



## Sasquatch!

OneWickedAngel said:


> OMG! IC I just geek-gasmed!
> 
> Why oh why can't this be a movie for realz yo?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Nf-m6WGl4



Everyone I know who's seen that has said the exact same thing.


----------



## LovesBigMen

OneWickedAngel said:


> OMG! IC I just geek-gasmed!
> 
> Why oh why can't this be a movie for realz yo?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Nf-m6WGl4



wow that was cool!


----------



## Mordecai

Sasquatch! said:


> Everyone I know who's seen that has said the exact same thing.



I love that trailer so very much.


----------



## Tad

OneWickedAngel said:


> OMG! IC I just geek-gasmed!
> 
> Why oh why can't this be a movie for realz yo?!



I'm not generally a fan of movies based on comic books.....but that looked amazing, and yah, would love it if it was for real!


----------



## Captain Save

I can't watch that trailer more than once; I'll end up right back where I was in high school, standing on the corner in the cold November rain, waiting for the comic store to open. I can't go back to 20 books a month; like most adult males, I have responsibilities that would get forgotten or ignored for my habit.

What's really bad is that I was a Marvel guy who didn't care for DC too much, and I confess, I'd be all over that if I saw it in the store.


----------



## FishCharming

OneWickedAngel said:


> OMG! IC I just geek-gasmed!
> 
> Why oh why can't this be a movie for realz yo?!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7Nf-m6WGl4



ZOMG!!!!11!!!11!! SHAAAAAAZAM!!!!


----------



## FishCharming

I Confess that come November i will not be participating on the Dims board... or anything else for that matter :smitten:


----------



## Paquito

FishCharming said:


> I Confess that come November i will not be participating on the Dims board... or anything else for that matter :smitten:



I'm...happy for you?


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> I Confess that come November i will not be participating on the Dims board... or anything else for that matter :smitten:



I don't get it, but congrats!


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigChaz said:


> I don't get it, but congrats!



He means he will be engrossed in said videogame.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> He means he will be engrossed in said videogame.



Haha thats exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Haha thats exactly what I was thinking



Saying, I fancy being engrossed in something this november.... LBM--what are you up to?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Saying, I fancy being engrossed in something this november.... LBM--what are you up to?



Hmm what are you thinking about huh
I am up to no good as always just kidding I am being an angel of course pshhh:happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Hmm what are you thinking about huh
> I am up to no good as always just kidding I am being an angel of course pshhh:happy:



Sure you are... 

November is national novel-writing month and let's just say I could do with a _little_.....inspiration...


----------



## LovesBigMen

Oh yeah I confess when I was young I wanted to be a rugby player when I grow up as you can see they would break me *sigh*
Maybe someday though haha oh who am I kidding


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Sure you are...
> 
> November is national novel-writing month and let's just say I could do with a _little_.....inspiration...



ooooo and who is the lucky one to inspire you huh 
I love these little faces haha :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Oh yeah I confess when I was young I wanted to be a rugby player when I grow up as you can see they would break me *sigh*
> Maybe someday though haha oh who am I kidding



You could still do it, if you're speedy enough.


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> You could still do it, if you're speedy enough.



or if you have really good health insurance...


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> or if you have really good health insurance...



Damn, I forget you lot are in the dark ages.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> You could still do it, if you're speedy enough.



Hmm yeah I can't run really fast haha



FishCharming said:


> or if you have really good health insurance...




and yeahhhh I actually do, but I decided I want to be able to go places and walk


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Hmm yeah I can't run really fast haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeahhhh I actually do, but I decided I want to be able to go places and walk



We used to be forced to play rugby 2-3 times a week in school til the age of 16. Heck, even the girls had a go.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> We used to be forced to play rugby 2-3 times a week in school til the age of 16. Heck, even the girls had a go.



Oh nice well not here I was foced to play like woosy games they were lame. I wanted to play dodge ball, but we couldnt even play that they said it was to dangerous pshhh who cares it was fun haha


----------



## Amaranthine

LovesBigMen said:


> Oh nice well not here I was foced to play like woosy games they were lame. I wanted to play dodge ball, but we couldnt even play that they said it was to dangerous pshhh who cares it was fun haha



I'm small too- I feel like I'd get owned if I got 10 feet from people playing Rugby. 

Even dodgeball doesn't workout for me- apparently my face is just a magnet for flying balls. And, that just sounds terrible.


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Oh nice well not here I was foced to play like woosy games they were lame. I wanted to play dodge ball, but we couldnt even play that they said it was to dangerous pshhh who cares it was fun haha



It can be dangerous. I ended up in hospital, then 4 weeks in bed after a dodgeball injury.

Right before the National Championships too. :doh:


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> I'm small too- I feel like I'd get owned if I got 10 feet from people playing Rugby.
> 
> Even dodgeball doesn't workout for me- apparently my face is just a magnet for flying balls. And, that just sounds terrible.



ba-dum che!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Amaranthine said:


> I'm small too- I feel like I'd get owned if I got 10 feet from people playing Rugby.
> 
> Even dodgeball doesn't workout for me- apparently my face is just a magnet for flying balls. And, that just sounds terrible.



Oh I always would get hit by the balls in the head I am a little tromitized just kidding but there scary I wont lie just I would like to play dodge ball but not that rough you know haha.
Also we had like soft balls you know now that I think about it I am glad we didn't get to play dodge ball you opens my eyes and showed me its dangerous to crap why is everything dangerous


Sasquatch! said:


> It can be dangerous. I ended up in hospital, then 4 weeks in bed after a dodgeball injury.
> 
> Right before the National Championships too. :doh:



Yeah see we wouldnt play rough and we didn't have championships it was just all in fun.


----------



## Kazak

LovesBigMen said:


> Oh yeah I confess when I was young I wanted to be a rugby player when I grow up as you can see they would break me *sigh*
> Maybe someday though haha oh who am I kidding



you should start a "petite female" rugby league :smitten:


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Yeah see we wouldnt play rough and we didn't have championships it was just all in fun.



There's no rough or soft play at dodgeball. There is simply dodgeball.

I'm still bitter about the whole thing. Highlight of my sports career and I end up spending the next six months spectating my team mates kicking ass.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Kazak said:


> you should start a "petite female" rugby league :smitten:



That would be awesome!!! But maybe later haha cause school is going to be a time sucker


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> There's no rough or soft play at dodgeball. There is simply dodgeball.
> 
> I'm still bitter about the whole thing. Highlight of my sports career and I end up spending the next six months spectating my team mates kicking ass.



Yeah there were just rubber balls that hurt as heck. Sorry you had to miss it and that I ended digging that up haha memories are always good though right well the good ones are hmm well then yeahhh haha


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Yeah there were just rubber balls that hurt as heck. Sorry you had to miss it and that I ended digging that up haha memories are always good though right well the good ones are hmm well then yeahhh haha



Well....humourous related one....when I got back home (in crutches), my mother stole them from under me, leaving me hopping like a lunatic...and took the opportunity to CUT MY PONYTAIL OFF!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Well....humourous related one....when I got back home (in crutches), my mother stole them from under me, leaving me hopping like a lunatic...and took the opportunity to CUT MY PONYTAIL OFF!



hahahahaha ohhh how I love memories


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> hahahahaha ohhh how I love memories



Did Poco G do sports in School?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Did Poco G do sports in School?



Oh nah unless you count marching band as one haha and I don't at least not my band cause we sucked xD
Well I gotta go chinese food


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Oh nah unless you count marching band as one haha and I don't at least not my band cause we sucked xD
> Well I gotta go chinese food



I read "chinese" as a verb then. :doh:

Enjoy!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> I read "chinese" as a verb then. :doh:
> 
> Enjoy!



Sorry I wrote it out wrong haha.
It was awesome!


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Sorry I wrote it out wrong haha.
> It was awesome!



Excellent--what did you have?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Excellent--what did you have?



Noodles with a bunch of vegies and meat in it and fried rice it was delicious good stuff good stuff


----------



## Sasquatch!

LovesBigMen said:


> Noodles with a bunch of vegies and meat in it and fried rice it was delicious good stuff good stuff



Sounds really bland!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Sounds really bland!



Well I suck at explaining. That is why it sounds bland it would be easier to just hand you some and you taste it then me tell you haha.


----------



## Sasquatch!

*nibbles some food out of Poco G's hand*

*neighs a bit*


----------



## Amaranthine

LovesBigMen said:


> Well I suck at explaining. That is why it sounds bland it would be easier to just hand you some and you taste it then me tell you haha.





Sasquatch! said:


> *nibbles some food out of Poco G's hand*
> 
> *neighs a bit*



I feel as if you've fallen for the scheme of an FFA xD


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> *nibbles some food out of Poco G's hand*
> 
> *neighs a bit*



Well I wsa thinking more of a plate then my hand haha but okay.
And to keep this thread on track

I/C somepeople on tumblr are just mean eh


----------



## LovesBigMen

Amaranthine said:


> I feel as if you've fallen for the scheme of an FFA xD



Haha what psh no *looks around*


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> I feel as if you've fallen for the scheme of an FFA xD



Bliss!   .....


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> Bliss!  .....



Aww- big totoro! 

IC that I have a small, white stuffed totoro sitting on my bed. He's adorable.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Bliss!  .....



aww cute!



Amaranthine said:


> Aww- big totoro!
> 
> IC that I have a small, white stuffed totoro sitting on my bed. He's adorable.



And that is so cool I want one now haha:happy:


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> Bliss!  .....



My Neighbor Totoro was fun but my favorite Miyozaki (?) is Spirited Away


----------



## Sasquatch!

Guess who has a Totoro mousepad?

IC I liked Spirited Away a lot--it was my first Ghibli film.

Different Ghibli films arouse different things in me. They're very powerful.


----------



## bigpulve

I was told I look like a football player today. Felt good.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sasquatch! said:


> Guess who has a Totoro mousepad?
> 
> IC I liked Spirited Away a lot--it was my first Ghibli film.
> 
> Different Ghibli films arouse different things in me. They're very powerful.



So hmm yes that mousepad should be mine just saying even though I have no mouse 



bigpulve said:


> I was told I look like a football player today. Felt good.



And that's awesome damn it I used the word again. Well Bigpulve that is great all that heavy lifting they better thing you look like a football player


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I feel like a big ass little kid today because of the shoes I'm wearing, but I like them, and the socks had to match, so be it.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Damn you facebook, I was searching for the like button for about 20 seconds before realising this is a forum!


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I feel like a big ass little kid today because of the shoes I'm wearing, but I like them, and the socks had to match, so be it.



hahaha, this picture makes it look like you have tiny feet! pimpin shoes though!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I feel like a big ass little kid today because of the shoes I'm wearing, but I like them, and the socks had to match, so be it.


For some unexplainable reason, it makes me think that's what Cookie Monster looks like from the knees down....heh.


----------



## Zowie

I confess, in the name of Pearl, the minute I get anywhere near those shoes, I will draw a cookiemonster on them. 

Also, I confess, I read te names of my customers on their credit card slips... And I had three different "Simon Laflemme"s today. Freaking new John Smith.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> For some unexplainable reason, it makes me think that's what Cookie Monster looks like from the knees down....heh.



I want to rep you for this, but I just know, KNOW you're going to say something so super fantastic after I do, that I'm going to be    I put it here - lol!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I feel like a big ass little kid today because of the shoes I'm wearing, but I like them, and the socks had to match, so be it.



Too damned cute!


----------



## Kazak

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I feel like a big ass little kid today because of the shoes I'm wearing, but I like them, and the socks had to match, so be it.



Mr. Rogers is that you?


----------



## LovesBigMen

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I feel like a big ass little kid today because of the shoes I'm wearing, but I like them, and the socks had to match, so be it.



Hahaha nice shoes!



CastingPearls said:


> For some unexplainable reason, it makes me think that's what Cookie Monster looks like from the knees down....heh.



Oh my gosh perfect!



bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, in the name of Pearl, the minute I get anywhere near those shoes, I will draw a cookiemonster on them.
> 
> Also, I confess, I read te names of my customers on their credit card slips... And I had three different "Simon Laflemme"s today. Freaking new John Smith.



Haha draw cookiemonster ahh genius 



OneWickedAngel said:


> I want to rep you for this, but I just know, KNOW you're going to say something so super fantastic after I do, that I'm going to be    I put it here - lol!



I know just what you mean hahahahaha


----------



## theronin23

Kazak said:


> Mr. Rogers is that you?



My thoughts EXACTLY.


----------



## bigpulve

Because of someone saying something about pokemon, Ive been playing the yellow one online for like 5 days. I havent played this since I was like 10. lol


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I like to listen to Eminem....get really fuckin' pissed off....then switch over to Sublime real quick. You can't be pissed off when you're listening to Sublime. 

The baby is sleeping...the nighttime is my time


----------



## bigpulve

Im at home on a friday... Which isnt all that abnormal. Man I need to get some new friends.... well friends in general.


----------



## Kazak

IC that when I see FishCharming's av Its baby AquaMan holding two green fish.


----------



## BigChaz

I'm right on the cusp of being drunk right now. My friend gifted me 4 amazing bottles of high quality mead and I am indulging.

So ood


----------



## djudex

I confess I've had to make an official 'Dimmers' picture folder on my hard drive tonight.

Mmmm Dimmer chicks.


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> I confess I've had to make an official 'Dimmers' picture folder on my hard drive tonight.
> 
> Mmmm Dimmer chicks.



I have one of those too, but it's labelled "SpankBank".


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> I have one of those too, but it's labelled "*SpankBank*".



*LOLz* & *cringes* simultaneously.


----------



## Mordecai

Does one only make withdrawals from a SpankBank?


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to feeling angry, tired, sad, exhausted, furious, wiped out....did I say tired? 


Yeah, it's been a day.


I also confess to losing my pretty in the last couple of years. It's heartbreaking to me.
Can someone point me in the direction of happyland?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

{{{{{{ Mucho Hugs to you Surly }}}}}}}

Goodness!! It must be something airborne. It seems a lot of us Dims ladies have been/are being hit with this blue exasperation bug these past couple of weeks. 

Here's putting it out there that this ickness quickly passes and you feel your pretty coming back on full force soon!


----------



## CleverBomb

Odenthalius said:


> Does one only make withdrawals from a SpankBank?


They're pretty advanced these days. 
Now there's Online Spanking and Spank-by-Phone service too.

-Rusty


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> I'm right on the cusp of being drunk right now. My friend gifted me 4 amazing bottles of high quality mead and I am indulging.
> 
> So ood



Mead is delicious.


----------



## bladenite78

I confess Im way too caught up in the past hehe


----------



## Surlysomething

OneWickedAngel said:


> {{{{{{ Mucho Hugs to you Surly }}}}}}}
> 
> Goodness!! It must be something airborne. It seems a lot of us Dims ladies have been/are being hit with this blue exasperation bug these past couple of weeks.
> 
> Here's putting it out there that this ickness quickly passes and you feel your pretty coming back on full force soon!




Thanks, lady. I need to get some mojo back SOON.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I confess I went to Zion today it was great and fun! Thought I think I got a cold heh shouldnt have walked in the cold water xD.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, lady. I need to get some mojo back SOON.



*hug*

No decent advice to give, but I empathize for sure.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

I confess I'm sitting in my pajamas right now and my socks don't match.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC I was about to seriously snark on someone's asinine post, but I caught myself just in time.


----------



## JenFromOC

OneWickedAngel said:


> IC I was about to seriously snark on someone's asinine post, but I caught myself just in time.



IC that you should have done it. Also, asinine is my favorite word EVER. I tried to teach it to my friend's 2 year old, but he only got the "ass" part.


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that sometimes religion makes my life really frustrating. There's only one medical insurance provider that covers my home town and my college- it's Catholic. And, they won't cover the ONE prescription I need because it's against the religion. Even though it's PURELY for medical reasons. Thank you for totally considering that I'd be in excruciating pain without it, Catholicism. 
:doh:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone

Amaranthine said:


> IC that sometimes religion makes my life really frustrating. There's only one medical insurance provider that covers my home town and my college- it's Catholic. And, they won't cover the ONE prescription I need because it's against the religion. Even though it's PURELY for medical reasons. Thank you for totally considering that I'd be in excruciating pain without it, Catholicism.
> :doh:



Go to planned parenthood?

http://www.plannedparenthood.org/health-center/findCenter.asp


----------



## Amaranthine

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Go to planned parenthood?
> 
> http://www.plannedparenthood.org/health-center/findCenter.asp



I thought of it- but, it really is meant as a prescription medicine (though the fringe benefits are nice...) I guess we're getting it through Medicare or something now- but it's just ridiculous that they won't cover it no matter what the use. 

I'd be more willing to go to PP if I didn't actually need it as a medicine that should be covered.


----------



## chicken legs

IC this is tasty tasty:eat2:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Ugh, what a waste of pineapple!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> IC that sometimes religion makes my life really frustrating. There's only one medical insurance provider that covers my home town and my college- it's Catholic. And, they won't cover the ONE prescription I need because it's against the religion. Even though it's PURELY for medical reasons. Thank you for totally considering that I'd be in excruciating pain without it, Catholicism.
> :doh:



CATHOLICISM ROCKS!!!!





(I should probably write that I'm being completely sarcastic, because I know the internets like to take shit out of context)


----------



## LovesBigMen

Haha technicly I am cathlic, but I only go to church once a year and I do a bunch of stuff they would say it bad :happy:


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> I have one of those too, but it's labelled "SpankBank".



ghahahahahhaha
You are the best.


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to feeling angry, tired, sad, exhausted, furious, wiped out....did I say tired?
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's been a day.
> 
> 
> I also confess to losing my pretty in the last couple of years. It's heartbreaking to me.
> Can someone point me in the direction of happyland?



I'm sorry to hear you're feeling that way... not exactly sure on the whereabouts of happyland, but I'll be sending positive vibes your way! Hope you feel better.


----------



## FishCharming

chicken legs said:


> IC this is tasty tasty:eat2:



omg, i looooove the black cherry ones! helluva hang over though. it's true, girly drinks are my kryptonite...


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> I'm sorry to hear you're feeling that way... not exactly sure on the whereabouts of happyland, but I'll be sending positive vibes your way! Hope you feel better.



well, as long as your just handing out some vibes i'll totally take some


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i'm surprised how quiet the boards are tonight...


----------



## MasterShake

IC I want to be the fluff in a Jen/Rabbit Oreo sammich!!!


----------



## Goreki

I confess that's it's been far too long that I've been lurking and not posting!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Ugh, im started to come on dims and just peruse for one person's reply. If i don't see that they replied, i just ignore the thread. I'm lame.


----------



## MetalRuss

I confess that I still haven't gotten dressed yet. Curse you, morning laziness!


----------



## Paquito

IC that it's the first day of classes. I'm...excited?


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ugh, im started to come on dims and just peruse for one person's reply. If i don't see that they replied, i just ignore the thread. I'm lame.



You're a nice guy and all but our love can never be.


----------



## rabbitislove

IC Im sad Judex didnt find his loophole to come to Colorado. I think we'd have fun. We could make our beds into bunkbeds so we'd have room for all sorts of activities.


----------



## rabbitislove

MasterShake said:


> IC I want to be the fluff in a Jen/Rabbit Oreo sammich!!!



awe shucks  

That sounds better than the Raw-E-Ohs at whole foods, and those are pretty damn legit


----------



## rabbitislove

Paquito said:


> IC that it's the first day of classes. I'm...excited?



Im excited too. I have so many cool classes on adult development Im having a total nerdgasm.


----------



## theronin23

IC that I'm 1/3 of the way through Mockingjay (the final book in the Hunger Games trilogy) already, and I'll probably finish it before most people actually legit buy it.


----------



## bigpulve

My classes dont start for 2 more weeks. 


IC I sent a text message to my old best friend telling her I missed her...


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that I just stumbled upon a long list of puns. I feel totally ashamed that I read them all. 

...This mushroom walks into a bar and starts hitting on this woman... She, of course, turns him down. Not willing, to give up, he pleads with her... "C'mon lady, I'm a fun guy..."

So ashamed. :doh:


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I just stumbled upon a long list of puns. I feel totally ashamed that I read them all.
> 
> ...This mushroom walks into a bar and starts hitting on this woman... She, of course, turns him down. Not willing, to give up, he pleads with her... "C'mon lady, I'm a fun guy..."
> 
> So ashamed. :doh:



BAD Amaranthine! Look at that...on the new rug too!!


----------



## MetalRuss

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I just stumbled upon a long list of puns. I feel totally ashamed that I read them all.
> 
> ...This mushroom walks into a bar and starts hitting on this woman... She, of course, turns him down. Not willing, to give up, he pleads with her... "C'mon lady, I'm a fun guy..."
> 
> So ashamed. :doh:



Haha, I've been throwing that pun everywhere for years. I'm not ashamed of my lame and constant use of puns. I'm a punslinger, for Pete's sake.


----------



## Mordecai

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I just stumbled upon a long list of puns. I feel totally ashamed that I read them all.
> 
> ...This mushroom walks into a bar and starts hitting on this woman... She, of course, turns him down. Not willing, to give up, he pleads with her... "C'mon lady, I'm a fun guy..."
> 
> So ashamed. :doh:



I love puns and I am not ashamed.


----------



## theronin23

Odenthalius said:


> I love puns and I am not ashamed.



You should be.


----------



## Mordecai

theronin23 said:


> You should be.



Never. Puns are the groan inducing fun torpedoes.


----------



## cakeboy

I confess that I feel good about my body.


----------



## Tad

cakeboy said:


> I confess that I feel good about my body.



That is great, but where is the pun in that?

.....oh wait, this is the confessions thread :doh: Carry on!

(and why don't we have a 'pun'ishment thread?)


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tad said:


> That is great, but where is the pun in that?
> 
> .....oh wait, this is the confessions thread :doh: Carry on!
> 
> *(and why don't we have a 'pun'ishment thread?)*


----------



## theronin23

http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> IC that it's the first day of classes. I'm...excited?



Yay! Mine don't start for another few weeks... but I am REALLY excited!


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i'm sitting here in a towel and feeling kind of photogenic... if only i could figure out how to work my webcam...


----------



## Paquito

rabbitislove said:


> Im excited too. I have so many cool classes on adult development Im having a total nerdgasm.



Lucky. My media and global issues classes seem potentially interesting. But my computer class is actually the history of computers and studying software, nothing done on actual computers. And astronomy makes me want to destroy the universe.

But it was a good first day.



Esther said:


> Yay! Mine don't start for another few weeks... but I am REALLY excited!



I have to admit that my excitement has gone up since freshman year. If it keeps increasing, I'll probably be skipping to class by senior year.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

djudex said:


> You're a nice guy and all but our love can never be.



You're a heart breaker . . .


----------



## JenFromOC

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> Go to planned parenthood?
> 
> http://www.plannedparenthood.org/health-center/findCenter.asp



I'm having a similar problem here....my medical group is Catholic so they won't pre-authorize an IUD. I actually have to go through Planned Parenthood instead of my doctor. So ridiculous.


----------



## chicken legs

Ic I've been lurking due to being to tired/busy to post. I tried post the other day and feel asleep trying to proof read it..lol.


----------



## bigpulve

IC I took a couple more pictures.


----------



## theronin23

IC that it is now 2:30 pm, and thus I'm up WAY too late. Time to get some shut eye.


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that I'm happy I'm not moving until friday because I have a lot of packing left to do...

but also because I'm kinda nervous and I just want another day to be here :blush:


----------



## rellis10

I confess....for some reason I'v been feeling quite lonely today.


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> I confess....for some reason I'v been feeling quite lonely today.



hugs must be something in the air I have been feeling the same way 

big squishy hugs


----------



## WillSpark

I wrote a song and I'm incredibly happy how it came out. Considering it's the first one I've written and completed from the ground up, I'm happy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WillSpark said:


> I wrote a song and I'm incredibly happy how it came out. Considering it's the first one I've written and completed from the ground up, I'm happy.



Sounds like it's YouTube time to me.


----------



## WillSpark

OneWickedAngel said:


> Sounds like it's YouTube time to me.



Oh, it is. I posted the link over in the music thread.

Also, I don't knwo when I got my second light green can but thanks guys!


----------



## bladenite78

IC Im addicted to kit kats in the morning before weight lifting


----------



## rabbitislove

I confess Im taking my new bike, Doris to the store to buy fajita ingredients.

And I might make my own guac


----------



## bladenite78

IC I am not a vegan and I love meat, but Rabbit tempts the soul lol


----------



## FishCharming

bladenite78 said:


> IC I am not a vegan and I love meat, but Rabbit tempts the soul lol



and she's hot


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> and she's hot



Reserving judgement til I see the goods. 






And pics of the meal too


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> Reserving judgement til I see the goods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pics of the meal too



you havn't seen a picture of rabbit? you are missing out sir...


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> you havn't seen a picture of rabbit? you are missing out sir...



Am I? My PC is borked. Sneaking some "Private browsing" on a flattie's PC.


----------



## FishCharming

IC: I am unsubscribing from the big bang theory (actual theory, not the show). when it comes down to it it makes no more sense than any other creation theory, INCLUDING intelligent design... 

I'm currently backing the Cyclical Theory and M-Theory for creation of the universe, it just seems neater...


----------



## spiritangel

IC I want to smack my dr knowing I am on a budget and giving me blood tests and not telling me they were for his medical centre so now I am gonna get into trouble and have to ring up tommorrow to get blood tests when I have my next visit wich means sooo many more visits and blood tests like every fortnight or so sigh grr and annoyed cause I thought it was the same place I always go wich is in town


----------



## rabbitislove

Sasquatch! said:


> Am I? My PC is borked. Sneaking some "Private browsing" on a flattie's PC.



Awe shucks Fish. You know I have mad love for the DILFs 

And Sasquatch! since your such a cutie, this is what I look like  
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1432855&postcount=1498

Thanks blade for the compliments! Ive lost the battery charger for my camera, and so Im without a camera, unfortunatly for an unforseen period of time


----------



## theronin23

rabbitislove said:


> Awe shucks Fish. You know I have mad love for the DILFs
> 
> And Sasquatch! since your such a cutie, this is what I look like
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1432855&postcount=1498
> 
> Thanks blade for the compliments! Ive lost the battery charger for my camera, and so Im without a camera, unfortunatly for an unforseen period of time



I will admit, I had never seen you before either. DEFINITELY adorable. Got that cute hippie but not too hippie thing going for you.


----------



## Sasquatch!

rabbitislove said:


> Awe shucks Fish. You know I have mad love for the DILFs
> 
> And Sasquatch! since your such a cutie, this is what I look like
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1432855&postcount=1498
> 
> Thanks blade for the compliments! Ive lost the battery charger for my camera, and so Im without a camera, unfortunatly for an unforseen period of time



Sasquatch! Approves.


----------



## CastingPearls

rabbitislove said:


> Awe shucks Fish. You know I have mad love for the DILFs
> 
> And Sasquatch! since your such a cutie, this is what I look like
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1432855&postcount=1498
> 
> Thanks blade for the compliments! Ive lost the battery charger for my camera, and so Im without a camera, unfortunatly for an unforseen period of time


You're so cute and blissed out, Rabbit.


----------



## MasterShake

rabbitislove said:


> Awe shucks Fish. You know I have mad love for the DILFs
> 
> And Sasquatch! since your such a cutie, this is what I look like
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1432855&postcount=1498
> 
> Thanks blade for the compliments! Ive lost the battery charger for my camera, and so Im without a camera, unfortunatly for an unforseen period of time


NOES!!! MOAR PLEEZ!!!


----------



## MasterShake

theronin23 said:


> I will admit, I had never seen you before either. DEFINITELY adorable. Got that cute hippie but not too hippie thing going for you.



What's a "too hippie" look?


----------



## Amaranthine

MasterShake said:


> What's a "too hippie" look?



Posing seductively with a tree?


----------



## theronin23

MasterShake said:


> What's a "too hippie" look?









BTW...don't search for hippies on google images. *shudders*...what has been seen....


Although, it is a very fine line with me. Hippies and Goths are kind of like Pirates and Ninjas ideologically.


----------



## LovesBigMen

rabbitislove said:


> Awe shucks Fish. You know I have mad love for the DILFs
> 
> And Sasquatch! since your such a cutie, this is what I look like
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1432855&postcount=1498
> 
> Thanks blade for the compliments! Ive lost the battery charger for my camera, and so Im without a camera, unfortunatly for an unforseen period of time



Yuppers Rabbit is awesome!


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> BTW...don't search for hippies on google images. *shudders*...what has been seen....
> 
> 
> Although, it is a very fine line with me. Hippies and Goths are kind of like Pirates and Ninjas ideologically.



aside from the slight resemblance to Tom Petty, i totally approve


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> Posing seductively with a tree?



There's a story there, methinks


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> aside from the slight resemblance to Tom Petty, i totally approve



Ew.

That. Is. All. (Gosh damn minimum)


----------



## Amaranthine

Sasquatch! said:


> There's a story there, methinks



Well, you know about me and the trees. I just can't help myself. 

Wood jokes are welcome, one and all


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> Well, you know about me and the trees. I just can't help myself.
> 
> Wood jokes are welcome, one and all



It's too easy.


----------



## rellis10

theronin23 said:


> It's too easy.



Someone's gonna take the bait...it's just a matter of time *shifty eyes*


----------



## theronin23

rellis10 said:


> Someone's gonna take the bait...it's just a matter of time *shifty eyes*



*posts up against the wall* Ain't gon' be me. *looks around*


----------



## Amaranthine

theronin23 said:


> *posts up against the wall* Ain't gon' be me. *looks around*



Hrmp. Well you're no fun


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> Hrmp. Well you're no fun



I'm plenty fun, I just don't go for the obvious jokes...'specially when they've already been called out.


----------



## FishCharming

he he he! morning wood


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> he he he! morning wood



I knew someone would do it!







BAD fish, BAD fish!


----------



## FishCharming

theronin23 said:


> I knew someone would do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD fish, BAD fish!



sorry, i have impulse control issues... :blush:


----------



## theronin23

IC it's almost September, and I don't even know what I'm gonna be for Halloween yet, which is almost a SIN for me. I'm thinking I wanna dress up as something COMPLETELY inappropriate for a fat guy to be dressed up as this year lol.


----------



## Amaranthine

theronin23 said:


> IC it's almost September, and I don't even know what I'm gonna be for Halloween yet, which is almost a SIN for me. I'm thinking I wanna dress up as something COMPLETELY inappropriate for a fat guy to be dressed up as this year lol.



Man-Faye?


----------



## Goreki

IC that the more I think about it, the more I am convinced that I should be doing Burlesque classes NOW.
The world needs more chunky burlesque dancers XD


----------



## rabbitislove

theronin23 said:


> BTW...don't search for hippies on google images. *shudders*...what has been seen....
> 
> 
> Although, it is a very fine line with me. Hippies and Goths are kind of like Pirates and Ninjas ideologically.



I think shes cute! She looks like a friend of mine in CO 

IC I made 4 alarm guacamole. I can see the headlines.

"Midwestern family consumes guacamole; beathes fire."


----------



## OneWickedAngel

IC sometimes it really is as simple as THIS


----------



## BigChaz

OneWickedAngel said:


> IC sometimes it really is as simple as THIS



That chart is me!


----------



## Melian

theronin23 said:


> IC it's almost September, and I don't even know what I'm gonna be for Halloween yet, which is almost a SIN for me. I'm thinking I wanna dress up as something COMPLETELY inappropriate for a fat guy to be dressed up as this year lol.



I can help you think of inappropriate things.....

1. Giant aborted fetus.
2. Lady Gaga  
3. Borat in the unitard-thong-bathing-suit-thing
4. Jesus - carry a stuffed goat, for effect (or bring a real one, if you're hardcore)
5. Pedo bear

^that took about 15s to compose. More to come.

ETA: I haven't thought of anything, either, and will accept suggestions.


----------



## bigpulve

I have to confess that there are only 2 things I like about the 4th quarter of the year. College Football and the weather in September through early November. I know I know Im terrible.


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> 2. Lady Gaga



You might just have something there. I need a blonde wig, ridiculous glasses, a shirt I don't mind losing, and about 100 stuffed kermit the frogs!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IC this is an ungodly hour for me to be up at. Switched shifts with someone at work. It's only a couple hours difference, But waking up at five is still not cool.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC this is an ungodly hour for me to be up at. Switched shifts with someone at work. It's only a couple hours difference, But waking up at five is still not cool.



I wake up at 5am Monday through Friday, you'll never like it but, you will get used to it.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> I can help you think of inappropriate things.....
> 
> 1. Giant aborted fetus.
> 2. Lady Gaga
> 3. Borat in the unitard-thong-bathing-suit-thing
> 4. Jesus - carry a stuffed goat, for effect (or bring a real one, if you're hardcore)
> 5. Pedo bear
> 
> ^that took about 15s to compose. More to come.
> 
> ETA: I haven't thought of anything, either, and will accept suggestions.



ooo ooo ooo!!! Giant Aborted Fetus!!!! 

Soooo easy, just get a baldcap, a diaper, some zombie makeup and smear yourself with cream cheese and strawberry jam!


----------



## WillSpark

FishCharming said:


> ooo ooo ooo!!! Giant Aborted Fetus!!!!
> 
> Soooo easy, just get a baldcap, a diaper, some zombie makeup and smear yourself with cream cheese and strawberry jam!



Oooooh, you're gonna have aaants.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess I should not have done exercise at 1am this morning and then passed out on the floor. because today.....pain.


----------



## bigpulve

I got attacked by an 88 year old dementia patient with a can today.


----------



## FishCharming

bigpulve said:


> I got attacked by an 88 year old dementia patient with a can today.



well this sounds like a sexy story


----------



## bigpulve

If you like old guys getting mad over medications.... And it was cane. lol


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> ETA: I haven't thought of anything, either, and will accept suggestions.



Hahaha... I thoroughly enjoyed your list.
I thought of a SUPER funny costume for this year (top secret!!). Its construction will be difficult, I think... but if I pull it off, I will post pictures


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that, being preoccupied with exploring campus, I totally forgot to eat breakfast or lunch...I also got lost. I've walked a few miles today and I know my lack of sunscreen will bite me in the ass.


----------



## djudex

Amaranthine said:


> bite me in the ass.



:happy:

fillertextomgwhydotheydothistous?!


----------



## Kazak

Amaranthine said:


> IC that, being preoccupied with exploring campus, I totally forgot to eat breakfast or lunch...I also got lost. I've walked a few miles today and I know my lack of sunscreen will bite me in the ass.



lucky lack of sunscreen.


----------



## Kazak

theronin23 said:


> IC it's almost September, and I don't even know what I'm gonna be for Halloween yet, which is almost a SIN for me. I'm thinking I wanna dress up as something COMPLETELY inappropriate for a fat guy to be dressed up as this year lol.



tickle me elmo
tinker bell
tom thumb
paris hilton
bond, james bond?


----------



## Surlysomething

I turned 40 on Thursday.


How's that for a confession! :batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

Surlysomething said:


> I turned 40 on Thursday.
> 
> 
> How's that for a confession! :batting:



A very happy belated birthday, Surly :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Surly, sorry to be a pain in the bum but it looks like you typoed your age! It says 40--no way that can be right.


----------



## spiritangel

Surlysomething said:


> I turned 40 on Thursday.
> 
> 
> How's that for a confession! :batting:



happy happy belated birthday


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> I turned 40 on Thursday.
> 
> 
> How's that for a confession! :batting:


Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Bearsy

WillSpark said:


> Oooooh, you're gonna have aaants.



Hahaha me and my friends say that to each other all the time. Or some variation of it.



And as for me:
I've spent the past three days at the church camp where my mom has a trailer. I've been cleaning the trailer inside and out(10 years of grime isn't easy to remove), waxing it, fixing what needed fixing(door in the bathroom, replacing light bulbs, etc). 
And all the while I was planning to surprise my gf with a visit tonight. She and her friend were going over to a mutual friend's house to hang out, watch the Bills game and drink. I was working on getting my butt over there early so I'd be sitting there on the couch when she came in. I'm not supposed to be back in town until Wednesday so I thought something small like that would make for a nice surprise. 
So 3 days of working hard as hell, and I finally get my shit packed in the car, we're heading off church property when madukes all of a sudden decides to turn around and go back. Something about she didn't want to drive an hour just to turn around and come back. I'm fucking livid. I give her 3 days and she can't give me two hours.I didn't even want to be out here in the first place.
/livejournal
I know that's not a confession, but I needed a good rant.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, party people!

My family and friends threw me an AMAZING surprise party. It was actually a combined 40th birthday surprise party for my best friend and I. I've been spoiled rotten. On my actual birthday my parent's took me out for an AMAZING steak dinner. So delicious.

*SPOILED ROTTEN!*

(so many gifts!)


----------



## chicken legs

Ic that I keep changing the name of my robo' hamster.


----------



## theronin23

Kazak said:


> tickle me elmo
> tinker bell
> tom thumb
> paris hilton
> bond, james bond?



1) If I did Paris Hilton, it would end up being something from Repo!, and even if I didn't, good luck finding a pink dress in size "Tent"

2) If I did Bond, I'd get Sean Connery on my case for looking sexier than he did as Bond, and he doesn't discriminate with ass whuppins



Bearsy said:


> madukes all of a sudden decides to turn around and go back.



IC you calling your mother Ma Dukes made me giggle uncontrollably.


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, party people!
> 
> My family and friends threw me an AMAZING surprise party. It was actually a combined 40th birthday surprise party for my best friend and I. I've been spoiled rotten. On my actual birthday my parent's took me out for an AMAZING steak dinner. So delicious.
> 
> *SPOILED ROTTEN!*
> 
> (so many gifts!)



Sounds like a great time.

Happy belated!


----------



## LovesBigMen

Surlysomething said:


> I turned 40 on Thursday.
> 
> 
> How's that for a confession! :batting:



Happy be lated Surly




chicken legs said:


> Ic that I keep changing the name of my robo' hamster.



You have a robo' hamster :O thats so cool I want it haha


----------



## Albino_taters

I love Spaghetti O's...that is it really


----------



## CleverBomb

Kazak said:


> *Fondle* me elmo
> tinker bell
> tom thumb
> *Perez* hilton
> bond, james bond?



Fixed that for ya. 

-Rusty
(just how "inappropriate" were we talking, here, anyhow?)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Im drunk, but it was my sister's birthday, so i couldn't not partake in the festivities.


----------



## MasterShake

IC I get jealous and anti-social when I see so many of my friends married or in serious relationships.

IC I then get really frustrated and annoyed with myself for letting it get to me like it does.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Im drunk, but it was my sister's birthday, so i couldn't not partake in the festivities.



You know, I was just about to give you crap because I didn't get a drunken text, after all the time I've hit you up... but then realized that my phone was on silent last night.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> You know, I was just about to give you crap because I didn't get a drunken text, after all the time I've hit you up... but then realized that my phone was on silent last night.



Hit him up? Domestic violence = not cool, people.


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i am huuuuuuuuuung over... though not as badly as the girl sleeping in my bed right now...


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> IC that i am huuuuuuuuuung over... though not as badly as the girl sleeping in my bed right now...



WHAT?! You skank! 

What happened?


----------



## FishCharming

red bulls, vodka, and exes that are pissed off at their exes are quite the potent mix.


----------



## rabbitislove

MasterShake said:


> IC I get jealous and anti-social when I see so many of my friends married or in serious relationships.
> 
> IC I then get really frustrated and annoyed with myself for letting it get to me like it does.



No shame in that. I get dissapointed in myself that my friends are starting to get married and Im slowly becoming that loser whose never dated a good guy. I try not to let it get me down but it still does

anyway....


FISH!!! You slut!!!! Go YOU!!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

bionic_eggplant said:


> WHAT?! You skank!
> 
> What happened?



I think the word 'skank' is so underutilized. Good job.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rabbitislove said:


> No shame in that. I get dissapointed in myself that my friends are starting to get married and Im slowly becoming that loser whose never dated a good guy. I try not to let it get me down but it still does
> 
> anyway....
> 
> 
> FISH!!! You slut!!!! Go YOU!!!!!!



These lyrics from a song always make me feel like that. 

All my friends are forward-thinking 
Getting hitched and quitting drinking 
And I can feel them pulling away 
As I'm resigned to stay the same 

Now technically imi not head strong about staying the same, but it sure feels like it sometimes.


----------



## Paquito

IC that feeling like I'm forcing myself on my friends if I go over to their apartment has led me to be at home 99% of the time this week (when not in class).

I need a life. Or to move this over to the emotional baggage thread.


I'm so proud of this skankalicious board.


----------



## JenFromOC

MasterShake said:


> IC I get jealous and anti-social when I see so many of my friends married or in serious relationships.
> 
> IC I then get really frustrated and annoyed with myself for letting it get to me like it does.



IC that I wish I had spent more time single.


----------



## FishCharming

thanks. definitely an eventful evening. and a nice day too, aside from the total exhaustion from no sleep, her 6 hours of puking, my gaping head wound, possible concussion and back going out...


----------



## Amaranthine

IC after receiving a brief tour of the city of Buffalo, it seems like a pretty crappy place . I'm glad to have a nice big campus to chill on.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> IC after receiving a brief tour of the city of Buffalo, it seems like a pretty crappy place . I'm glad to have a nice big campus to chill on.



welcome! and yes, it is very shitty and chock full of the ignorant and small minded. but we do great chicken wings and our bars are open until 4am


----------



## theronin23

I confess that I am livid as FUCK right now that LOST (The greatest show in the history of television) is getting snubbed like CRAZY by the Emmys


----------



## Bearsy

Amaranthine said:


> IC after receiving a brief tour of the city of Buffalo, it seems like a pretty crappy place . I'm glad to have a nice big campus to chill on.



Must. Resist. Retaliation.


----------



## Amaranthine

Well, to be fair, it was for my service colloquium, so they purposely showed us all the broken down, vacated parts of Buffalo. That made it a touch less appealing than seeing any of the good parts.


----------



## LovesBigMen

School tomorrow College it's hitting me hard haha


----------



## FishCharming

ic i am moving to toronto so i can meet hipster chicks and fight battles to the death in video game fashion


----------



## Esther

Amaranthine said:


> IC after receiving a brief tour of the city of Buffalo, it seems like a pretty crappy place . I'm glad to have a nice big campus to chill on.



HOWEVER... we are now neighbours. Does that help?


----------



## Bearsy

Amaranthine said:


> Well, to be fair, it was for my service colloquium, so they purposely showed us all the broken down, vacated parts of Buffalo. That made it a touch less appealing than seeing any of the good parts.



Ah well yeah that would help, haha. Are you going to school here now or was this just like a class trip?


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> ic i am moving to toronto so i can meet hipster chicks and fight battles to the death in video game fashion



You really should.

Although, maybe you should fight some hipsters to the death - thin out their population a little.


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> HOWEVER... we are now neighbours. Does that help?



I think most of the board here would approve of you two meeting. Amanthine, got your passport in order? Don't forget that the drinking age in Ontario is 19, so trips to the Canadian side of Niagara Falls will no doubt be arranged in your not too distant future.....


----------



## Amaranthine

Bearsy said:


> Ah well yeah that would help, haha. Are you going to school here now or was this just like a class trip?



I'm going to school here now- University at Buffalo.



Tad said:


> I think most of the board here would approve of you two meeting. Amanthine, got your passport in order? Don't forget that the drinking age in Ontario is 19, so trips to the Canadian side of Niagara Falls will no doubt be arranged in your not too distant future.....



I actually don't have a passport...but when I get it, I'll definitely be going over to Canada eventually...I've...never actually been in a country other than my own  And, I just turned 18! It'll be awhile before I can drink, but I don't really like alcohol anyway.


----------



## FishCharming

Esther AND Amaranthine?!? In my city?!?! zomg... i realize that you both have boyfriends but this is bigger than all of us! This Reeks of destiny!!!


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i've decided to get Pi (the symbol) tattooed on the inside of my left wrist. I briefly thought about getting as much of the sequence as possible done as a tribute the the general mystery of our universe but decided against it after i found out that current calculations are at over a Trillion digits...


----------



## Bearsy

Amaranthine said:


> I'm going to school here now- University at Buffalo.



UB is great, Kid Cudi is actually going to be there for a free concert tomorrow, Idk how you feel about rap but it's pretty cool that this is happening.

And Idk when you got here, but unfortunately most of the summer stuff is winding down, so there isn't much "structured" things to do outside of making one's own fun, but if you look around it's there. Try Bidwell Park on a Friday night, or Cruise Night. Bar crawl in South Buffalo, they never card, haha.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> IC that i've decided to get Pi (the symbol) tattooed on the inside of my left wrist. I briefly thought about getting as much of the sequence as possible done as a tribute the the general mystery of our universe but decided against it after i found out that current calculations are at over a Trillion digits...



Heh, I had seriously considered getting two on my thighs. But I'm going to give it more time until I decide to have something permanent on my body.


----------



## bigpulve

Is it the nerd in me or would I laugh hysterically if I took a girls clothes off and she had a tattoo of Pi on her stomach pointing down?


----------



## Esther

bigpulve said:


> Is it the nerd in me or would I laugh hysterically if I took a girls clothes off and she had a tattoo of Pi on her stomach pointing down?



Hahaha. That's actually pretty funny.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I must confess I had a REALLY good time at work today. The weather was nice, I shot a couple e-mails to some awesome people, and texted a lot. All of it put a smile on my face. 

You guys, make my day.


----------



## Albino_taters

I confess that shopping for shoes is kinda fun but I only own two pair (work and flip-flops) because I have wide feet and only specialty shoe stores carry shoes for wide feet.


----------



## Zowie

I confess... there are two very hot, Eastern-European lesbians sharing the room next to mine. My not-so-straight side is doing a jig.


----------



## cakeboy

I confess that while I work too much to spend quality time with a comely lass and suffer from loneliness occasionally, I am at peace with where I am in life


----------



## bladenite78

IC im tired, my arms feel like twisted pipes of meat hanging loosely from my shoulders, my wrists ache, my fingers feel like Ive put them in a vice and my entire back throbs....all in all not a bad day for back and shoulders and then some boxing lol


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that last night has been another long night of not sleeping and nightmares. Meh, I don't know why. Oh well, I'm starting to feel pretty worn out...but at least getting up in the morning isn't that bad :doh:


----------



## WillSpark

Amaranthine said:


> IC that last night has been another long night of not sleeping and nightmares. Meh, I don't know why. Oh well, I'm starting to feel pretty worn out...but at least getting up in the morning isn't that bad :doh:



You think it's the change in room and sleeping space? I know that since my move I haven't had any dreams at all. I've just fallen asleep then woken up, which is odd for me. So maybe it's just the change affecting your dreams?


----------



## bladenite78

Amaranthine said:


> IC that last night has been another long night of not sleeping and nightmares. Meh, I don't know why. Oh well, I'm starting to feel pretty worn out...but at least getting up in the morning isn't that bad :doh:



Could be any number of things, normally nightmares that reoccur are our body's way of telling us something is amiss within ourselves but it could be different food, something on your mind, missing something or someone etc..being that you just moved to college and everything is different my guess would be modest anxiety


----------



## Amaranthine

WillSpark said:


> You think it's the change in room and sleeping space? I know that since my move I haven't had any dreams at all. I've just fallen asleep then woken up, which is odd for me. So maybe it's just the change affecting your dreams?





bladenite78 said:


> Could be any number of things, normally nightmares that reoccur are our body's way of telling us something is amiss within ourselves but it could be different food, something on your mind, missing something or someone etc..being that you just moved to college and everything is different my guess would be modest anxiety



I've thought of those- it was a almost murder/almost rape dream...so it may just be because my boyfriend is UBER worried that I'll get hurt, and talks about it a lot. Plus I'm just worn out and not feeling quite like me- makings for bad energy. I think everything new here just takes some adjusting too- plus the terrible heat isn't helping my sleeping problem.


----------



## Zowie

I've been properly installed in my new place for... 20 hours now? And it's already a freaking mess.

Oh, and my lesbians are in the downstair's appartment after all... but we can still meet at laundry.


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> I've been properly installed in my new place for... 20 hours now? And it's already a freaking mess.
> 
> Oh, and my lesbians are in the downstair's appartment after all... but we can still meet at laundry.



So I'm impressed.....you've been properly installed for less than 20 hours, and you already know:
- who your downstairs neighbours are
- That they are from Bulgaria
- That they are lesbian.

That is either serious networking skills, or a gossip antenna so good that NASA should be studying it!

Of course the key facts missing are whether or not they are a monogamous couple ....  

Happy settling/exploring! And if the place is such a mess.....do you need to go do laundry?


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> I've been properly installed in my new place for... 20 hours now? And it's already a freaking mess.
> 
> Oh, and my lesbians are in the downstair's appartment after all... but we can still meet at laundry.



"Oops! How did my panties fly into your clothes pile? Let me just reach over and get them." 

*feels a tit in the process"


----------



## Paquito

So my roommate was microwaving some corn dogs on a kid's Hannah Montana plate.

Thirty seconds later...fire. Ring of fiery death, with corn dogs in the middle. Apparently the plate's metallic shine made the thing flammable. Panic. Fear. Prayer.

And then we took the corndogs out (after the fire burned itself out), recooked them, and laughed hysterically.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Fail. For srsly.

Glass is the way to go.


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> Fail. For srsly.
> 
> Glass is the way to go.



_I_ always use normal plates. But my roommate doesn't like to do dishes (and will buy anything Hannah Montana-related), so...

yea.


----------



## Amaranthine

Paquito said:


> So my roommate was microwaving some corn dogs on a kid's Hannah Montana plate.
> 
> Thirty seconds later...fire. Ring of fiery death, with corn dogs in the middle. Apparently the plate's metallic shine made the thing flammable. Panic. Fear. Prayer.
> 
> And then we took the corndogs out (after the fire burned itself out), recooked them, and laughed hysterically.



On a totally unrelated note, loving that Hello Kitty toaster. I'd wonder why it was there, but...there's that Hannah Montana plate too so I just don't want to know


----------



## Paquito

Amaranthine said:


> On a totally unrelated note, loving that Hello Kitty toaster. I'd wonder why it was there, but...there's that Hannah Montana plate too so I just don't want to know



My roommate's a cool chick. And by cool, I mean she loves Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, and Hello Kitty.

I make fun of her for it constantly, and now I can hold it over her head that this obsession almost killed us. Sort of.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> _I_ always use normal plates. But my roommate doesn't like to do dishes (and will buy anything Hannah Montana-related), so...
> 
> yea.



I went through a phase like that. I like to call it my "eating our of recycled takeout containers" phase.
Alternatively I bought plain paper plates. Not that I'm saying it's not fun to see her burn.



Enough whining. Take this!


----------



## Tad

Things we've learned today:

- Hannah Montanna is bad for your health.
- doing dishes leads to increased safety.


----------



## spiritangel

Paquito said:


> My roommate's a cool chick. And by cool, I mean she loves Miley Cyrus, Selena Gomez, and Hello Kitty.
> 
> I make fun of her for it constantly, and now I can hold it over her head that this obsession almost killed us. Sort of.



ok sooo now it all makes sense


and hmm weird usually those plastic plates are melomine and pretty microwave friendly


----------



## Paquito

spiritangel said:


> ok sooo now it all makes sense
> 
> 
> and hmm weird usually those plastic plates are melomine and pretty microwave friendly



I know right? I should be "that guy" and sue Disney for like a billion dollars.


----------



## spiritangel

Paquito said:


> I know right? I should be "that guy" and sue Disney for like a billion dollars.



grr had a great answer to that but got distracted by the whole chirtovian lion thing 

good luck with that though, there should have been a warning saying it wasnt microwave safe though so Id check the plate and any packaging they come in first if it doesnt have that warning your good to go


----------



## Paquito

IC that I just got a weird ass comment. Someone asked me where I'm from, and I told them. Their response? "Oh that's weird, I thought you were Latino or something."

wtf? Just because I wasn't born in Mexico doesn't mean I don't have Latin roots.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> IC that I just got a weird ass comment. Someone asked me where I'm from, and I told them. Their response? "Oh that's weird, I thought you were Latino or something."
> 
> wtf? Just because I wasn't born in Mexico doesn't mean I don't have Latin roots.



Heh, I used to get asked all the time at work where I was "from", because I'm brown, yet speak totally unaccented in both languages. Racist quebecers couldn't deal with that.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Heh, I used to get asked all the time at work where I was "from", because I'm brown, yet speak totally unaccented in both languages. Racist quebecers couldn't deal with that.



It's like "I'm sorry I fucking left my poncho and sombrero at home." 

Sorry, it just really pisses me off. That and getting people who just stare at me, trying to figure out what I am. No joke, in high school I did a little presentation in my creative writing class (said project was about an octopus named Hank who 's a World War II veteran). Public speaking already makes me nervous as fuck, and right when I get started, this guy yells out

"YOU ASIAN MAN?!?!?!"

So I got to spend the next two minutes having people throw out ethnicities that they think I am. So I just go "Oh really, is this the game we're gonna play? Guess my Race? We're really gonna do this, or can I do my presentation?"

Awkward silence. And me wishing harm to 90% of my class.




Yay life.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> "YOU ASIAN MAN?!?!?!"



Hahaha, you're my new favourite Asian man. I've been called EVERYTHING. You name it, I've been called it. I think Icelandic was my favourite.


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, you're my new favourite Asian man. I've been called EVERYTHING. You name it, I've been called it. I think Icelandic was my favourite.



Jamaican? Oh! How about Sri Lankan?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Easy-Indo-Chinan?


----------



## CleverBomb

Paquito said:


> this guy yells out
> 
> "YOU ASIAN MAN?!?!?!"


Secret -- Asian Man!
SecretAsianMan!
They've given you a number
And taken out Lo Mein.

-Rusty
(with apologies for the video's poor sound quality)


----------



## Zowie

WillSpark said:


> Jamaican? Oh! How about Sri Lankan?



Hahaha, I was at a traditional wedding, and one of the passer-bys asked my grandmother if we were Sri Lankan. My granma is the sweetest person I've ever met, and she looked like we was about to punch to that woman. 



Sasquatch! said:


> Easy-Indo-Chinan?



Soviet Canada says YOU CANNOT WATCH.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, you're my new favourite Asian man. I've been called EVERYTHING. You name it, I've been called it. I think Icelandic was my favourite.



I've been called black before. Which was all sorts of awesome.

The speculation can be broken down as follows:


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> Soviet Canada says YOU CANNOT WATCH.



FFS can no-one watch the videos I post!?


----------



## Esther

It wasn't the metallic ring that caused the plate to set on fire, silly... it was the evil.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> It wasn't the metallic ring that caused the plate to set on fire, silly... it was the evil.



I tell my friend all the time that Miley Cyrus is bad for the world. Maybe now she'll open her eyes.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> It wasn't the metallic ring that caused the plate to set on fire, silly... it was the evil.



HAHAHA, how did you KNOW?!?!


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> I've been called black before. Which was all sorts of awesome.
> 
> The speculation can be broken down as follows:



I'm surprised at the number who said "white"


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> I'm surprised at the number who said "white"



I typically get that one from darker skinned Hispanics who think I'm too light. 

It's a crazy life I lead.


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> I typically get that one from darker skinned Hispanics who think I'm too light.
> 
> It's a crazy life I lead.



Livin' la vida Paquito.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> Livin' la vida Paquito.



hahah, you say the funniest shit.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> Livin' la vida Paquito.



I rep you too often, and of course I can't use it when I need it most.


----------



## Mordecai

I've been asked: "What are you?" (that phrase exactly) enough times. Usually I get Pacific Islander (Samoan) but thanks to my ability to pronounce gyro correctly I have had Greek thrown at me. Iranian, Indian, Native American, Japanese, and everything but any sort of Hispanic or black.

One of my favorites was this large African-American lady who kept calling me beautiful after asking my ethnicity. There was also this tiny little Japanese lady who started speaking to me in Japanese then was so embarrassed when I told her I was just a big Mexican.


----------



## bigpulve

I get white 100% of the time. 






but 12 year old oddly frequent.


----------



## FishCharming

i get asked a lot if i'm part asian or part latino, but i'm all polish, go figure...

*cue polish jokes*


----------



## spiritangel

IC I have been having the urge all year to dress sexier, even had the urge to put on lingerie tonight two problems its freezing here and whats the point cause there is no one to wear it for. Wish I would get these whims whith rhyme and reason rather than for the sheer hell of it:doh:


----------



## Goreki

spiritangel said:


> IC I have been having the urge all year to dress sexier, even had the urge to put on lingerie tonight two problems its freezing here and whats the point cause there is no one to wear it for. Wish I would get these whims whith rhyme and reason rather than for the sheer hell of it:doh:



IC I love that confession, And have kind of been trying to do the same thing.


----------



## spiritangel

Goreki said:


> IC I love that confession, And have kind of been trying to do the same thing.



Hugs and thanks, would kinda be nice to have someone to wear it for but yeah also cool cause def shows how much I have repaired my self esteem after a bad relationship and also that I am more accepting of my own personal power
and go for it if it makes you happy that is the important thing


----------



## Tad

re: ethnicities--why do so many people care? I can sort of see it if they are wondering if you might speak a particular language, but otherwise?

re: dressing sexier--for the sheer hell of it is hardly wasted. It is giving support to a feel of wanting to be some particular way....mind body feedback loops, etc.


----------



## Venom

IC that I feel like I fail as a female today, in my class of 180 students (about 170 of which are girls) I was the only girl that laughed when the teacher told a dead baby joke... a few gave me disturbed looks


----------



## theronin23

Venom said:


> IC that I feel like I fail as a female today, in my class of 180 students (about 170 of which are girls) I was the only girl that laughed when the teacher told a dead baby joke... a few gave me disturbed looks



Is it wrong that I'm turned on now?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Short answer? Yes.


----------



## Melian

How many dead babies does it take to paint my garage?


Depends how hard you throw them.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Before or after Amnesty International gets wind of the operation?


----------



## bigpulve

College football starts tonight so Im not moving from the couch.


Also that means I have to lift early today. lol


----------



## Venom

theronin23 said:


> Is it wrong that I'm turned on now?



Nope, dead baby jokes are awesome


----------



## Mordecai

Venom said:


> IC that I feel like I fail as a female today, in my class of 180 students (about 170 of which are girls) I was the only girl that laughed when the teacher told a dead baby joke... a few gave me disturbed looks



Dead baby jokes are never wrong and neither is laughing at dead baby jokes.




Melian said:


> How many dead babies does it take to paint my garage?
> 
> 
> Depends how hard you throw them.



I love me some dead baby jokes.


----------



## Tad

Venom said:


> IC that I feel like I fail as a female today, in my class of 180 students (about 170 of which are girls) I was the only girl that laughed when the teacher told a dead baby joke... a few gave me disturbed looks



At bonding with the other women in class? Maybe a fail...

But I bet there were other women there who thought it was funny, but didn't laugh (don't laugh out loud much, or were nervous enough to suppress that reaction until they saw if others laughed, etc). And I bet some of the guys also remember you, and the professor. 

So, at blending into the crowd, a fail. At impressing the people who might like people like you, probably a success. Whether or not a fail at being a female depends, I suppose, on whether you view blending in or finding those you like as a more female trait 

ETA: the reason I came to the thread today in the first place!

IC that at this time of year, I always feel the pull of the new academic year. On the one hand I feel envious of the people starting or returning to college/university—I loved my time there and I adore that sense of almost limitless future possibilities (or maybe I just miss being that young, despite its inconveniences?). I also have that feeling that it is time for new starts, new beginnings, new places….which always makes it just a little hard to continue with business as usual. I guess you could say I'm just feeling restless?


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> ETA: the reason I came to the thread today in the first place!
> 
> IC that at this time of year, I always feel the pull of the new academic year. On the one hand I feel envious of the people starting or returning to college/universityI loved my time there and I adore that sense of almost limitless future possibilities (or maybe I just miss being that young, despite its inconveniences?). I also have that feeling that it is time for new starts, new beginnings, new places.which always makes it just a little hard to continue with business as usual. I guess you could say I'm just feeling restless?



I LOVE september, it's my favourite time of the year. I can't wait to start classes, I have no idea how I'll deal with life when it's over and I'll have to do the same thing... day after day...


----------



## theronin23

IC I saw that "puppy drowning" video (I'm not convinced it's real), and all I thought was...*shrug* "I'd fuck her."


----------



## LovesBigMen

Venom said:


> IC that I feel like I fail as a female today, in my class of 180 students (about 170 of which are girls) I was the only girl that laughed when the teacher told a dead baby joke... a few gave me disturbed looks



Oh I have heard a lot of dead baby jokes from guy friends and now I laugh at them the jokes that is it's not like anyone would really do any of them which is funny


----------



## bladenite78

Ic Im not sure how I feel today. Its a strange intermediary between being merely placated and something else.


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> IC I saw that "puppy drowning" video (I'm not convinced it's real), and all I thought was...*shrug* "I'd fuck her."



I forget where I read it, and you have no reason to just take my word on it, but from what I know the vid was legit. I wish I could remember, but it was an actual reasoned source.


----------



## Paquito

IC that I went to my college's first football game EVAR. We just got a team set up a year ago, and we won our first game. And for once I had a bit of school spirit, even though sports bore me to death and I know the bare minimum about football.


----------



## theronin23

WillSpark said:


> I forget where I read it, and you have no reason to just take my word on it, but from what I know the vid was legit. I wish I could remember, but it was an actual reasoned source.



It may be a weird stance to take, but I go with "Fake until proven otherwise" for most things I see on the net.


----------



## WillSpark

theronin23 said:


> It may be a weird stance to take, but I go with "Fake until proven otherwise" for most things I see on the net.



No no, I do too. That's what I mean. I just wish I could remember where it was that I saw it shown, but I'm aware of it being real.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> i get asked a lot if i'm part asian or part latino, but i'm all polish, go figure...
> 
> *cue polish jokes*



Polscy ch&#322;opcy s&#261; ......er....poci&#261;gaj&#261;cy (?...I don't know how to say "hot").


----------



## iglooboy55

i break up with a girl,
then get back with her.
being single is hard.


----------



## Wantabelly

IC I was WRONG about someone on here..... surprising how things turn out.


----------



## CherryRVA

I/C that I am wide the hell awake right now when I should be sleeping (2:20AM), wishing my Green Giant was home from work already....damn graveyard shift. 7 more hours...

I/C I am wearing an army green tshirt that says "I should be a 5 star general 'cause I'm so good at making privates stand at attention"


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC a family of 5 visiting from AZ with 21 month old, 4 yr old, 7 yr old and mom + Dad are crashing at my house going on day 4- THEY HAVE TERRORIZED my cat, they are all BOYZ---their idea is slap the cat? WTF

THe 21 month old cried, kicked and screamed for hours 2 nites ago....:doh:

they completely took over my house, rearranged everything

she is an obgyn and here for seminars (so it's not like they are broke) and I bought them food to be nice, thinking they would ask...WHAT DO WE OWE U??

DAMN....how to ruin a good friendship....

o yeah most significantly they TOOK ALL THE FUN out of DYSFUNCTIONAL*


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC I had a fabulous time last night.


----------



## Linda

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC a family of 5 visiting from AZ with 21 month old, 4 yr old, 7 yr old and mom + Dad are crashing at my house going on day 4- THEY HAVE TERRORIZED my cat, they are all BOYZ---their idea is slap the cat? WTF
> 
> THe 21 month old cried, kicked and screamed for hours 2 nites ago....:doh:
> 
> they completely took over my house, rearranged everything
> 
> she is an obgyn and here for seminars (so it's not like they are broke) and I bought them food to be nice, thinking they would ask...WHAT DO WE OWE U??
> 
> DAMN....how to ruin a good friendship....
> 
> o yeah most significantly they TOOK ALL THE FUN out of DYSFUNCTIONAL*




I do things for my friends expecting nothing in return. I do it out of the pure enjoyment of doing it. I never get dissappointed that way.


Just sayin...


----------



## spiritangel

Sasquatch! said:


> IC I had a fabulous time last night.



awesome Sassy glad to hear it


----------



## freakyfred

IC I've been starved for inspiration drawing wise 

I don't even know why I drew this;


----------



## Esther

freakyfred said:


> I don't even know why I drew this;



Maybe you drew it because... IT'S AWESOME.


----------



## rellis10

I confess i'm feeling really bored right now and need something to do


----------



## theronin23

IC My little brother just told me he was a hipster. I told him he was out of the will.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> I confess i'm feeling really bored right now and need something to do



Don't play with yourself, you'll go blind!!!


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Don't play with yourself, you'll go blind!!!



I've got glasses...the damage has already been done dammit!


----------



## Zowie

rellis10 said:


> I've got glasses...the damage has already been done dammit!



Shit, I was going to say this. 

I confess... I pasted two bedroom walls with paper, and painted all sorts of shit on them, it took the better part of the day and... I didn't like it. So it's back in the garbage. UGH.


----------



## rellis10

bionic_eggplant said:


> Shit, I was going to say this.
> 
> I confess... I pasted two bedroom walls with paper, and painted all sorts of shit on them, it took the better part of the day and... I didn't like it. So it's back in the garbage. UGH.



Sounds like something i'd do too, dont worry about it...these things are meant to try us


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, well here's part of it (cough, facebook pic, cough...)






The rest was just mostly abstract.


----------



## freakyfred

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, well here's part of it (cough, facebook pic, cough...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest was just mostly abstract.



You are so cute goshdarn!


----------



## LovesBigMen

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, well here's part of it (cough, facebook pic, cough...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest was just mostly abstract.



FREAKING awesome!!!!!


----------



## bigpulve

Nebraska won so Im happy about that.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that today I believe has been one of my most boring days havn't talked to anyone esspecially since virgin mobile is dumb and they have had an outage for hmm 48 HOURS 
im rarely mad but that pisses me off I am losing money haha anywho yup well at least this day is almost over


----------



## Mordecai

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, well here's part of it (cough, facebook pic, cough...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest was just mostly abstract.



All I see is a cute lady.

Oh, there's the painting.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, well here's part of it (cough, facebook pic, cough...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest was just mostly abstract.



I'm glad you threw him away, it looks like he was about to eat you.


----------



## theronin23

IC that right now, I'm Gleeking out. I set my mp3 player to shuffle only for Glee songs (which I have ALL of) so now I'm just enjoying.


----------



## CastingPearls

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, well here's part of it (cough, facebook pic, cough...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest was just mostly abstract.


you're too cute!


----------



## Paquito

So I'm a fan of the NOH8 Campaign on Facebook, and they just posted about a pastor named Lou Engle rallying against gay marriage in California.

_The controversial evangelical pastor draws thousands of attendees on Saturday to protest gay marriage, abortion, and pornography on the steps of the California state capitol in Sacramento._

So I make the 1st comment:

So he would pass on a gay porno set in an abortion clinic?

8 likes already.



I feel glorious.


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> So I'm a fan of the NOH8 Campaign on Facebook, and they just posted about a pastor named Lou Engle rallying against gay marriage in California.
> 
> _The controversial evangelical pastor draws thousands of attendees on Saturday to protest gay marriage, abortion, and pornography on the steps of the California state capitol in Sacramento._
> 
> So I make the 1st comment:
> 
> So he would pass on a gay porno set in an abortion clinic?
> 
> 8 likes already.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel glorious.



To be fair, I'd pass on that too.


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> To be fair, I'd pass on that too.



Well now at least 16 people disagree with you, sir.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Linda said:


> I do things for my friends expecting nothing in return. I do it out of the pure enjoyment of doing it. I never get dissappointed that way.
> 
> 
> Just sayin...



*Generally I would say the same- but a FAMILY OF 5 (21 month old, 4yr old + 7) came for 1-2 nites- stayed 5 

ALL GOOD though...they left, we spent some time together, with their kids (did I mention I AM NOT A BIG FAN OF CHILDREN? LOL)

and they gave me $$$ to make up for the destruction/devastation of my home and to make sure not to ruin a relationship by taking advantage 
*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...snip...
> I confess... I pasted two bedroom walls with paper, and painted all sorts of shit on them, it took the better part of the day and... I didn't like it. So it's back in the garbage. UGH.


My bathroom was repainted five times in three months until I was happy with the murals I did. So, I fully get this.



bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, well here's part of it (cough, facebook pic, cough...)
> 
> The rest was just mostly abstract.


My what big eyes you have! It must be that huge-ass monster coming up behind you! LOL, I love it, but at the same time, I can see me half-asleep and having a mini heart attack seeing that. Especially if I'm also half drunk - lol. 



Paquito said:


> So I'm a fan of the NOH8 Campaign on Facebook, and they just posted about a pastor named Lou Engle rallying against gay marriage in California.
> 
> ...snip...
> I feel glorious.


BLUNT. FORCE. WIT. enuf sed



HDANGEL15 said:


> ...snip...
> 
> and they gave me $$$ to make up for the destruction/devastation of my home and to make sure not to ruin a relationship by taking advantage


Oh good, it all worked out in the end! (Wait, one of them isn't secretly a member of Dims and saw that earlier post? J/K).


----------



## Goreki

IC that I have two Japanese tests tomorrow that I HAVE to study for today, and all I want to do is go and check out the brand new Op shop which opened in my suburb.


----------



## Zowie

My parent's friends invited me for dinner, and the guy, who works for several vineyards, gave me a whole bunch of bottles of very good wine as I was leaving. Now I want to throw a party.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> My parent's friends invited me for dinner, and the guy, who works for several vineyards, gave me a whole bunch of bottles of very good wine as I was leaving. Now I want to throw a party.



I'm on my way. Please leave the light on.


----------



## bigpulve

school starts tomorrow at 8am.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> I'm on my way. Please leave the light on.



I'll get the cupcakes.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> IC that I have two Japanese tests tomorrow that I HAVE to study for today, and all I want to do is go and check out the brand new Op shop which opened in my suburb.



Op shop?


----------



## spiritangel

Sasquatch! said:


> Op shop?



I think you guys call them thrift shops, also known over here by the term opportunity shops shortened to op shops, also known as 2nd hand stores or by the respective charities that run them


----------



## Goreki

spiritangel said:


> I think you guys call them thrift shops, also known over here by the term opportunity shops shortened to op shops, also known as 2nd hand stores or by the respective charities that run them


What she said, only slightly later, and with the added thing that I found a Buffy lunch box in there and my day is complete!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Aaaaah a charity shop. Nice.

Good find, Goarkie.


----------



## Goreki

Sasquatch! said:


> Aaaaah a charity shop. Nice.
> 
> Good find, Goarkie.


.... was that an attempt to get a flogging, Sir?


----------



## Sasquatch!

*shifty eyes*

*runs*


----------



## rabbitislove

I confess that Im heading back to Colorado tomorrow 
Ill post as soon as I get my internet up and running at my new place!


----------



## topher38

I confession I like IHOP Pigs in a blanket..


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that my life has been turned upside down AGAIN. Shit.


----------



## FishCharming

IC that tomorrow is my daughter's first day of kindergarten. While i am very excited for her and for having a much needed break i also feel like i'm throwing her to the wolves...


----------



## Esther

FishCharming said:


> IC that tomorrow is my daughter's first day of kindergarten. While i am very excited for her and for having a much needed break i also feel like i'm throwing her to the wolves...



Aww. I can only imagine how tough that must be for a parent!


----------



## Tad

FishCharming said:


> IC that tomorrow is my daughter's first day of kindergarten. While i am very excited for her and for having a much needed break i also feel like i'm throwing her to the wolves...



How did it go? (for your nerves....but I guess for her too  )


----------



## FishCharming

Tad said:


> How did it go? (for your nerves....but I guess for her too  )



good! I'll admit i got a little misty eyed once or twice but her older cousin sat with her on the bus and she dove right in making friends in her class so i'm sure she'll be okay. and her teacher is hawt! did i mention that? lol... now i just need to figure out what to do with my new-found freedom.


----------



## KittyKitten

I think I've caught the stomach bug, I feel a dull ache on my stomach and I've been feeling like throwing up. Mom says I may be pregnant, teasingly, I said heck no! LOL. Must be something I hate. I feel like crap missing my day of student teaching.


----------



## Melian

IC that my hatred for society has increased drastically over the last week. Lots of little things contributed.

On the plus side, my experiments are all working and PhD is almost done. Meh. :/


----------



## KittyKitten

Melian said:


> On the plus side, my experiments are all working and PhD is almost done. Meh. :/



Congratulations on finishing your PhD!


----------



## Tad

Sorry to hear about your stomach bug, HappyFace. I hope you can totally get rid of it.

Sorry to hear about your society bug, Melian. I hope you don't manage to totally get rid of it, what with me liking the whole 'living' bit and all. But I do hope you develop a tolerance to this new strain, or some way of avoiding it, or something.


----------



## Tad

doh, too late to edit my post--I forgot to add a confession!

IC that I don’t think I’m going to get down to the weight I did last Summer, forget about the few pounds lower than that which I’d been targeting. ( I tend to go up several pounds in the Winter, down several in the Summer, over the past few years I’d managed to cycle my weight lower by ten pounds overall, but this year is going the other way). 

I blame World of Warcraft, because I’m spending extra time in front of a computer, burning almost no energy, instead of doing anything else and maybe doing even finding something more physically demanding to do.

I further C that, due to my perpetual conflict between wanting to be bigger and wanting to be smaller, I really don’t know exactly how I feel about this.


----------



## Paquito

I'm already behind on school work.


----------



## Zowie

My drawing homework is to do a bunch of portraits, from life. I don't really know anyone in my area well enough to ask them to pose but... yeah, if anyone here would like to, via skype/msn, it'd be really cool of you. Promise, they won't take hours.


----------



## KittyKitten

Tad said:


> Sorry to hear about your stomach bug, HappyFace. I hope you can totally get rid of it.



Thank you Tad, I've been feeling better as the day passes.


----------



## LovesBigMen

feel better Happyface


----------



## Esther

Paquito said:


> I'm already behind on school work.



I'm already behind on school payments.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> I'm already behind on school payments.



My tuition is even payed for yet. Sad face.


----------



## WillSpark

bionic_eggplant said:


> My drawing homework is to do a bunch of portraits, from life. I don't really know anyone in my area well enough to ask them to pose but... yeah, if anyone here would like to, via skype/msn, it'd be really cool of you. Promise, they won't take hours.



My god I'd love to. I love artistic endeavors.

Message me!

And yes, I mean "Message" in both meanings.


----------



## Kazak

IC I smoked cigars for 18 years and quit a couple months ago, but right now for some reason I'm REALLY craving a cigar.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Kazak said:


> IC I smoked cigars for 18 years and quit a couple months ago, but right now for some reason I'm REALLY craving a cigar.



what were some of your favorites?


----------



## CastingPearls

Cigars are hot. Just sayin.


----------



## Kazak

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what were some of your favorites?



CAO's Brazilla Amazon is my #1 but i like anything from CAO, Rocky Patel, Gurkha... i was hooked on the Hoya de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 and dark sumatra for awhile and drew estate's java. i like Partagas Black Label... i like different ones depending on my mood, if i just ate, if i'm drinking and what i'm drinking. i would usually go for more full bodied maduros


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Kazak said:


> CAO's Brazilla Amazon is my #1 but i like anything from CAO, Rocky Patel, Gurkha... i was hooked on the Hoya de Monterrey Excalibur 1066 and dark sumatra for awhile and drew estate's java. i like Partagas Black Label... i like different ones depending on my mood, if i just ate, if i'm drinking and what i'm drinking. i would usually go for more full bodied maduros



Rocky Patel's are some of my favorites. Ghurkas are good, I really got a kick out of Ghurka's Park Avenues. They were just the right cigar for me. I also fell in love with Drew Estate's Tabak Especial: Cafe Con Leche, I loved those after meal. I also really liked, mostly due to time constraints, "NUB'S" have you every tried any of those? I really really liked them.


----------



## Kazak

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Rocky Patel's are some of my favorites. Ghurkas are good, I really got a kick out of Ghurka's Park Avenues. They were just the right cigar for me. I also fell in love with Drew Estate's Tabak Especial: Cafe Con Leche, I loved those after meal. I also really liked, mostly due to time constraints, "NUB'S" have you every tried any of those? I really really liked them.


most of drew estates are too sweet for me and when prices jumped I stopped smoking drew estate. I like nubs but for me they still take half hour to forty five mins to smoke.


----------



## freakyfred

IC I made some really awful pancakes. Too much vanilla extract >:


----------



## Kazak

freakyfred said:


> IC I made some really awful pancakes. Too much vanilla extract >:



you ate them anyway hanh? ic sometimes I put peanut butter on my pancakes. creamy not chunky. and when I was little I used to love karo syrup on my pancakes. but all they sell out here now is the karo for cooking which is different.


----------



## Esther

Whip butter with brown sugar and cinnamon. Spread that on pancakes/waffles....SO GOOD.


----------



## CastingPearls

Sounds good. I put butter and sugar on my pancakes too. But, I don't like fluffy flapjacks..I prefer European style crepes. Also, applesauce and cinnamon sugar is good too.

Hmmmmm...now I'm hungry.


----------



## bigpulve

So... I guess 20 credit hours is a lot. lol. So i dropped english comp 2 out. Now I have 15 hours. 


And I have a job interview tomorrow morning. Ill be a real amurican with 2 jobs and a full time student. haha


----------



## Zowie

I love my crepes with nutella... I'll happily empty a halfjar on a single one.


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> I love my crepes with nutella... I'll happily empty a halfjar on a single one.



When we lived in the outskirts of Paris I'd take the train into the city pretty much just to go to a crepe cart and get one of those (and to wander the streets, and to get away from my parents....). Train fair and the crepe might have added up to a couple of hours of babysitting money, but it was still worth it


----------



## Kazak

Esther said:


> Whip butter with brown sugar and cinnamon. Spread that on pancakes/waffles....SO GOOD.



reminds me of cinnamon toast except regular sugar not brown. we used to also take regular non toasted bread spread sourcream on it then put sugar on top of it.


----------



## Esther

Kazak said:


> reminds me of cinnamon toast except regular sugar not brown. we used to also take regular non toasted bread spread sourcream on it then put sugar on top of it.



I do cinnamon toast, too... haha. White bread, white sugar, cinnamon and butter... possibly the most nutritionally void thing you could ever put in your body. But SO GOOD.
The sour cream and bread thing actually sounds really tasty for some reason.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> Whip butter with brown sugar and cinnamon. Spread that on pancakes/waffles....SO GOOD.



Don't judge me for this, ok? Last weekend I used two whole sticks of butter and a load of brown sugar cinnamon on my pancake breakfast.

I am a horrible person 

(To be fair, it was a shitload of pancakes)


----------



## Kazak

bigpulve said:


> So... I guess 20 credit hours is a lot. lol. So i dropped english comp 2 out. Now I have 15 hours.
> 
> 
> And I have a job interview tomorrow morning. Ill be a real amurican with 2 jobs and a full time student. haha



good luck with the interview


----------



## WillSpark

If available I always add brown sugar to my cream cheese when eating a bagel.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> Don't judge me for this, ok? Last weekend I used two whole sticks of butter and a load of brown sugar cinnamon on my pancake breakfast.
> 
> I am a horrible person
> 
> (To be fair, it was a shitload of pancakes)



Haha... sounds like we'd get along. I put an unholy amount of butter on everything there is to be buttered. I am often asked the question, "Would you like a muffin with your butter?"




WillSpark said:


> If available I always add brown sugar to my cream cheese when eating a bagel.



SO GOOD!!


----------



## Kazak

Esther said:


> The sour cream and bread thing actually sounds really tasty for some reason.



because it is tasty. learned it from the russian grandprents. 

IC I am now hungry for all sorts of Russian food. bad thing is NOwhere to go around here.


----------



## WillSpark

Esther said:


> Haha... sounds like we'd get along. I put an unholy amount of butter on everything there is to be buttered. I am often asked the question, "Would you like a muffin with your butter?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO GOOD!!



I love me some butter. If the butter to item ratio isn't 50-50 it may not be buttery enough for me.....mmmm buttery popcorn....or butter oil substitute, whatever.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Well, I once used 3 butter sticks...to butter my body....oh yeah.... top THAT.


----------



## Esther

Sasquatch! said:


> Well, I once used 3 butter sticks...to butter my body....oh yeah.... top THAT.



That's usually how I get to work. Butt'a myself up and slide down the street.


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> Well, I once used 3 butter sticks...to butter my body....oh yeah.... top THAT.



Oh good lord the image wont go away!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Esther. Rellis. Videos are on the way.


----------



## WillSpark

Esther said:


> That's usually how I get to work. Butt'a myself up and slide down the street.



I butter my feet and use them like socks on smooth tile. I suppose you coudl call me a buttershoes.


----------



## Paquito

I like mounds of butter on my pancakes, and either strawberries with whipped cream or baked cinnamon apples. Oh the noms.

But my favorite breakfast food? Fried tortillas, crispy, with cinnamon sugar sprinkled on top.


----------



## Kazak

Esther said:


> That's usually how I get to work. Butt'a myself up and slide down the street.



oh the things going through my mind


----------



## ~da rev~

WillSpark said:


> I butter my feet and use them like socks on smooth tile. I suppose you coudl call me a buttershoes.



From then on, he was forever to be known as Buttershoes. And so it shall be.


----------



## JenFromOC

Paquito said:


> I like mounds of butter on my pancakes, and either strawberries with whipped cream or baked cinnamon apples. Oh the noms.
> 
> But my favorite breakfast food? Fried tortillas, crispy, with cinnamon sugar sprinkled on top.



OMFG. OMFG. OMFG.


----------



## theronin23

Good lord....at least clean up after yourself.


----------



## JenFromOC

theronin23 said:


> Good lord....at least clean up after yourself.



LOLOL I don't have enough energy to clean up.


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that when we had a fire alarm last night at 5am...I got stuck going out in a VERY thin t-shirt, shorts, and no shoes. This is because while everyone else was fetching warmer clothes...I was trying to find pants, as I sleep without them 

I was freezing, and my thin t-shirt did nothing to hide that fact.

Learn how to use a damn microwave people. REALLY :doh:


----------



## spiritangel

Amaranthine said:


> IC that when we had a fire alarm last night at 5am...I got stuck going out in a VERY thin t-shirt, shorts, and no shoes. This is because while everyone else was fetching warmer clothes...I was trying to find pants, as I sleep without them
> 
> I was freezing, and my thin t-shirt did nothing to hide that fact.
> 
> Learn how to use a damn microwave people. REALLY :doh:





I sleep naked and I always have easy to throw on clothes beside the bed just in case they are needed


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> IC that when we had a fire alarm last night at 5am...I got stuck going out in a VERY thin t-shirt, shorts, and no shoes. This is because while everyone else was fetching warmer clothes...I was trying to find pants, as I sleep without them
> 
> I was freezing, and my thin t-shirt did nothing to hide that fact.
> 
> Learn how to use a damn microwave people. REALLY :doh:



I sleep naked, and when my mom found out, she yelled at me because "there might be a fire."

I guess she was right.


----------



## CastingPearls

I sleep naked just because. I have no excuse.


----------



## Mordecai

Amaranthine said:


> IC that when we had a fire alarm last night at 5am...I got stuck going out in a VERY thin t-shirt, shorts, and no shoes. This is because while everyone else was fetching warmer clothes...I was trying to find pants, as I sleep without them



This sounds like a job for emergency pants and jacket!


----------



## Goreki

ic it's really hard for me to sleep naked for some reason, I just don't feel secure. I did used to have nightmares about the house burning down when I was little though, so maybe it's connected in some strange way.


----------



## Melian

Goreki said:


> ic it's really hard for me to sleep naked for some reason, I just don't feel secure. I did used to have nightmares about the house burning down when I was little though, so maybe it's connected in some strange way.



It's weird, but my mom's house burned down when she was a teenager and they all had to jump out of a 2nd floor window - lost absolutely everything. Before I even knew about this, I had terrible nightmares as a kid about being trapped in a burning house, as if it was some kind of memory transfer. 

Still sleep naked, though


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I sleep naked because after being in clothes all day damn, I can't stand anything else touching me once I'm done for the night. But something like SA, I always keep season appropriate pants, top and a pair of sneakers within easy reach in case of an emergency. That habit has proved useful especially when travelling.


----------



## Goreki

Melian said:


> It's weird, but my mom's house burned down when she was a teenager and they all had to jump out of a 2nd floor window - lost absolutely everything. Before I even knew about this, I had terrible nightmares as a kid about being trapped in a burning house, as if it was some kind of memory transfer.
> 
> Still sleep naked, though


Yeah, but I bet if you had to run away from a house fire naked, your boobs wouldn't hit you in the face as they were bouncing off your knees.... Imma start wearing a bra to bed too now. :doh:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Goreki said:


> Yeah, but I bet if you had to run away from a house fire naked, your boobs wouldn't hit you in the face as they were bouncing off your knees.... Imma start wearing a bra to bed too now. :doh:



That's so hot, Go Ricky.


----------



## spiritangel

hmmm I think someone likes being beaten, he seems to want it quite a lot 

Goreki I would punish him by not flogging him nods 


IC I am bored bored bored and I hate feeling like this with nothing to do cause I am too tired to move but not tired enough to sleep would love a good convo but erm yeah everyone is out and about atm


----------



## Sasquatch!

Awwww but I have tons of alternate pronunciations lined up!


----------



## spiritangel

Sasquatch! said:


> Awwww but I have tons of alternate pronunciations lined up!




Sassy dont make me smack you play nice  gives the evil eye

or you will never taste my cooking


----------



## LovesBigMen

Sure house may burn, but sleeping naked is confy haha


----------



## Paquito

This implies that I would have a problem running out of the house naked.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Paquito said:


> This implies that I would have a problem running out of the house naked.



*giggles* at the truth of it and *drools* at the thought of it.


----------



## spiritangel

OneWickedAngel said:


> *giggles* at the truth of it and *drools* at the thought of it.



I am with you OWA but erm feels wrong after all hes sooo young


----------



## Paquito

spiritangel said:


> I am with you OWA but erm feels wrong after all hes sooo young



HEY

I'm legal.

in terms of age, that is.


----------



## SailorCupcake

I confess that being a freshie in college has kept me too busy but I really want to be back here posting more....


----------



## Tad

I keep a seasonally appropriate house coat hanging near the bed, so I can always grab at least _something_ quickly. In a pinch would probably toss the dirty laundry hamper out the window to have something to pull on later *L*

Hey SailorC--how is college treating you? Don't worry too much about posting for now....you'll probably find in a few weeks that you are ready for a mental vacation more often, and we'll still be around  In the meantime, enjoy being a frosh!


----------



## spiritangel

Paquito said:


> HEY
> 
> I'm legal.
> 
> in terms of age, that is.





hhehe true and you make me laugh wich is such a turn on that and your good looking so umm yeah:blush:

thinks I should not speak when tired


----------



## bigpulve

IC Meghan McCain is hot.


----------



## LovesBigMen

spiritangel said:


> hhehe true and you make me laugh wich is such a turn on that and your good looking so umm yeah:blush:
> 
> thinks I should not speak when tired



No you should speak its the truth hahaha


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i slept naked last night, and so did my guest  unfortunately it was only like an hour of sleep and i feel like a zombie today... and i have to work a double...


----------



## Amaranthine

FishCharming said:


> IC that i slept naked last night, and so did my guest  unfortunately it was only like an hour of sleep and i feel like a zombie today... and i have to work a double...



At least there were no fires!


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> At least there were no fires!



maybe no fire but there was definitely heat! lol, i'm so sorry for saying that; i just couldn't help myself. i am ashamed...


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> This implies that I would have a problem running out of the house naked.


Bullshit unless you show pics.


----------



## BigChaz

I finally bought a scale that works, which leads to my current confession: I confess that I have put on 19lbs in about 5.5 months and don't feel bad about it. I get to eat all the good food I want! I think peanut butter may be the main culprit here. I go through some serious peanut butter. I am addicted, I need help


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that I feel utterly overwhelmed. It feels like in the end, things will always turn out to be my fault. Meh.


----------



## Mordecai

I confess I still miss someone who I haven't had any contact with in almost two years.


----------



## spiritangel

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I feel utterly overwhelmed. It feels like in the end, things will always turn out to be my fault. Meh.



hugs, that just isnt true, yes in anything we always have some responsibility but we cannot choose or force how others will act big squishy hugs pm me if you need a friend or just someone so out of the sitch to bounce it all off. And I hope you find you way through it, also the old one step at a time start at the beginning and work from there helps a lot


----------



## bladenite78

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I feel utterly overwhelmed. It feels like in the end, things will always turn out to be my fault. Meh.



Only because it IS your fault mwuahahahahahahaah....

You will never be asked to do something you can not succeed at. So in reality, you have already won. Don't feel overwhelmed, just take whatever it is even false blame, one step at a time.


----------



## Goreki

spiritangel said:


> Sassy dont make me smack you play nice  gives the evil eye
> 
> or you will never taste my cooking



Heh heh heh.
He'll probably enjoy that too.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I totally would.

Have you ever heard of Zygotic Monkeys, Gorky?


----------



## Mordecai

Gorky's Zygotic Mynci? They split up!


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> I finally bought a scale that works, which leads to my current confession: I confess that I have put on 19lbs in about 5.5 months and don't feel bad about it. I get to eat all the good food I want! I think peanut butter may be the main culprit here. I go through some serious peanut butter. I am addicted, I need help



*chaz this is my current weakness http://ilovepeanutbutter.com/peanut-butter-1.html

white chocolate wonderful....better then sex :bow:*


----------



## BigChaz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *chaz this is my current weakness http://ilovepeanutbutter.com/peanut-butter-1.html
> 
> white chocolate wonderful....better then sex :bow:*



CURSE YOU!

CUUUURRRSEE YYYOOUU!!!!


----------



## theronin23

IC The morbidity of today appeals to my gothness. People sit around and watch a video over and over again of thousands of people dying, and tritely chant "We'll never forget" or some variation of that. We don't sit there and watch the Pearl Harbor bombing footage on December 7th, or the Zapruder film on Nov. 22nd. Faces of Death is banned in some places, but people will watch grainy video of people jumping from whatever story windows over and over again? *shrugs* fine...don't forget, it's great that you don't. I'm just pointing out the delicious morbidity of it all.


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> IC The morbidity of today appeals to my gothness. People sit around and watch a video over and over again of thousands of people dying, and tritely chant "We'll never forget" or some variation of that. We don't sit there and watch the Pearl Harbor bombing footage on December 7th, or the Zapruder film on Nov. 22nd. Faces of Death is banned in some places, but people will watch grainy video of people jumping from whatever story windows over and over again? *shrugs* fine...don't forget, it's great that you don't. I'm just pointing out the delicious morbidity of it all.



The people who faced Pearl Harbor are rather old these days. The current generation didn't grow up with the same things they did. Our "pearl harbor" is 9/11.


----------



## KittyKitten

LovesBigMen said:


> feel better Happyface



Thanks sweetie, I feel so much better today!


----------



## Fallenangel2904

IC the weather the last few days has put me in the BEST mood I've been in in months!! It's been cool, crisp and Autumn-ish and I LOVE it!! Nothing makes me happier in this world then Autumn weather!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigChaz said:


> I finally bought a scale that works, which leads to my current confession: I confess that I have put on 19lbs in about 5.5 months and don't feel bad about it. I get to eat all the good food I want! I think peanut butter may be the main culprit here. I go through some serious peanut butter. I am addicted, I need help





HDANGEL15 said:


> *chaz this is my current weakness http://ilovepeanutbutter.com/peanut-butter-1.html
> 
> white chocolate wonderful....better then sex :bow:*



Oh quitchabitchin and have some more peanut butter :batting: 

View attachment peanutbutter.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh quitchabitchin and have some more peanut butter :batting:



Eating peanut butter has just taken on a new element of seductiveness. Takes a pretty gorgeous woman to make a gob of peanut butter look sexy


----------



## LovesBigMen

happyface83 said:


> Thanks sweetie, I feel so much better today!



YAY! I am happy to hear that 


OWA you guys are evil to chaz xD its wonderful


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess I could do with someone trying to get into my pants right now.

Just so I can blow them off.


----------



## BigChaz

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh quitchabitchin and have some more peanut butter :batting:



Damnit. You guys pressured me


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Amaranthine said:


> Eating peanut butter has just taken on a new element of seductiveness. Takes a pretty gorgeous woman to make a gob of peanut butter look sexy


Thanks Amara! *slowly licks last of peanut butter from spoon*



LovesBigMen said:


> OWA you guys are evil to chaz xD its wonderful


Whaaaat? I didn't do anything! Scouts honor! (I was never a scout)  



BigChaz said:


> Damnit. You guys pressured me


Nice pic! Gee I'm so sorry Chaz, that wasn't my intent at all! *hides dimple that only shows with the wicked grin*



Sasquatch! said:


> I confess I could do with someone trying to get into my pants right now.
> 
> Just so I can blow them off.


Really???? How hard would you blow? :batting:


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> The people who faced Pearl Harbor are rather old these days. The current generation didn't grow up with the same things they did. Our "pearl harbor" is 9/11.



What does the age of the people or what the current generation growing up with have to do with the fact that it's morbid as shit? Less than nothing.


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> What does the age of the people or what the current generation growing up with have to do with the fact that it's morbid as shit? Less than nothing.



OK man, whatever you say.


----------



## theronin23

Y'know, you being combative, then overly dismissive and condescending to me when I did absolutely nothing to you is becoming a pattern. A pattern that's getting really fucking old. Fast.


----------



## Esther

IC, I am now craving pb and j.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> IC, I am now craving pb and j.



Me too . . . but I only have apricot Jam that my grandpa made. And SOMEONE made a big ol' fit about me using apricot jam instead of grape jelly on my pb&j's. She almost bit my head off. 


I also confess, I just got back from playing drums. My uncle hit me up late in the afternoon yesterday telling me he needed someone to fill in, so I did. I had a blast, I haven't played in a while, so it was nice to sit down and hit the skins again.


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> Y'know, you being combative, then overly dismissive and condescending to me when I did absolutely nothing to you is becoming a pattern. A pattern that's getting really fucking old. Fast.



I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Me too . . . but I only have apricot Jam that my grandpa made. And SOMEONE made a big ol' fit about me using apricot jam instead of grape jelly on my pb&j's. She almost bit my head off.
> 
> 
> I also confess, I just got back from playing drums. My uncle hit me up late in the afternoon yesterday telling me he needed someone to fill in, so I did. I had a blast, I haven't played in a while, so it was nice to sit down and hit the skins again.



Hozay, I applaud you. You defy conventions! I am a bit of a PB&J expert and I firmly stand behind grape not being the best jelly for said sandwich. I am firmly on your side in this, my peanut butter friend.


----------



## Mordecai

Great, now I am jonesing for some peanut butter.


----------



## Esther

I prefer peanut butter and strawberry jam!


----------



## theronin23

IC I just got friended on facebook by "Veronica Mars". It's a clever page obviously by someone who knows the show REALLY well. And now, I'm interacting with Veronica Mars via facebook. I'm alternating between laughing my ass off and thanking God for completing my life.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> I prefer peanut butter and strawberry jam!



Hey bebe, why dont you come on over and let me fix you a sandwich?


----------



## CastingPearls

If you warm up raspberry preserves it also doubles as a perfect medium for body painting.......just sayin'....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> If you warm up raspberry preserves it also doubles as a perfect medium for body painting.......just sayin'....



Must spread it before I can give it, CP - darn it!


----------



## CastingPearls

Spread it with a paint brush, baby. Broad strokes.


----------



## spiritangel

CastingPearls said:


> Spread it with a paint brush, baby. Broad strokes.



hey warm melted chocolate works better and is much nicer than that icky body paint stuff you buy as well just sayin 

and yep paintbrush or drizzle with spoon


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> I prefer peanut butter and strawberry jam!



*like* 

IC that I went to a baseball game with a bunch of people today. Already a sign that things wouldn't go well, since I hate watching sports. So as soon as we walk in (with our super ritzy Standing seats for $10, since no one thought to buy the tickets in advance), my friend's flip flop breaks. I give her mine to wear, and I end up spending the entire night barefoot because no stores sold any kind of shoe. My feet were black as hell, and I'm pretty sure I stepped in pizza and beer in the stands. And the damn game lasted for 12 innings. 
12 innings of me standing barefoot. 
I about fucking died. Everyone's all peppy and shit standing around, but I got tired as fuck by the 8th inning. My feet damn sore, standing in God knows what, nobody thinking that we should actually try to find seats because they're all just fine standing for 4 hours. No one thinks that since I've got 70 pounds on the heaviest one that I might be hurting. And half of them spent the game in seats up in BumFuck aisle instead of helping find flip-flops. 

I was so pissed off.
Damn. Just thinking about it makes me angry again. I can't even go back and proofread this shit, which is probably why it's gonna sound dumb as hell.


----------



## Paquito

On a happier confession, IC that I made a late night trip to McDonald's interesting. I don't know if my voice cracked, or I couldn't decide between "I'd like" or "Can I get," but I started out the order in some weird, Can I Have Yo Numba/Bruce from Family Guy/Bon Qui Qui voice. So naturally, I went with it. Had the entire car dying. 

"Esscuse. Me. Can. I. Get. A. Docta. Peppa? Thank. You. Naw. Man. Is. Skraight." (and yea, typing it out doesn't capture the magic, I get it)

It really made up for that baseball game.


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> IC that my hatred for society has increased drastically over the last week. Lots of little things contributed.
> 
> On the plus side, my experiments are all working and PhD is almost done. Meh. :/



Congrats love <3


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> Hey bebe, why dont you come on over and let me fix you a sandwich?



For a second, I thought it said 'Pubic' on the jar.


----------



## spiritangel

IC I am putting love and romance on the backburner, not looking and not stressing over not havinng it ect

been spoiling myself lately by making the effort to cook yummy meals and such and focusing on using my creative energy for new bears and the like and loving life at the moment 

love will come when it comes and at the moment I know how awesome and amazing I am, and how lucky I am to have some amazingly good friends

also IC I am still super excited that my meditation retreat isnt that far way woot


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> For a second, I thought it said 'Pubic' on the jar.



I promise you I'm not following you around and just replying to what you say. But I thought the same fucking thing. I looked at it for a while and I thought to myself "nah, I'm not going to say anything, it was just me."

You ma'am, give me validation.


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I promise you I'm not following you around and just replying to what you say. But I thought the same fucking thing. I looked at it for a while and I thought to myself "nah, I'm not going to say anything, it was just me."
> 
> You ma'am, give me validation.



Hahahaha. Maybe we both just have sick minds.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> Hahahaha. Maybe we both just have sick minds.



I'm calling bullshit, yes, we may have sick minds, but that label looks like it says "pubix"

haha, just thinking about it makes me laugh.


----------



## LovesBigMen

It does look like it says pubix



I have a dirty mind also though xD


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I also confess, I just got back from playing drums. My uncle hit me up late in the afternoon yesterday telling me he needed someone to fill in, so I did. I had a blast, I haven't played in a while, so it was nice to sit down and hit the skins again.



*YOU ROCK!!


IC after an amazing 4 day weekend that ended in working obsessivly on a puzzle w/4 others on a rainy day that I AM DREADING GOING Back to work, and a 5 day week at that *


----------



## bigpulve

IC I think I am the only person alive that doesnt really care about sex. Outside of asexuals anyway.


----------



## cakeboy

IC that I am sitting here at work after a very, very productive day, and I now find myself hornier than the proverbial thrice-endowed billy goat. I think it was the chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Mordecai

I confess I just dropped something on my left big toe.


----------



## FishCharming

IC that I have gone a complete day without taking a single drag of a cigarette! now if you'll excuse me i need to go and stuff my face until the cravings go away...


----------



## Paquito

I'm having sinus problems right now, and of course everything that I want to eat right now involves dairy products. I want cheese fries. I want bowls of cereal. I want my damn cookies and cream ice cream.


----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


> I'm having sinus problems right now, and of course everything that I want to eat right now involves dairy products. I want cheese fries. I want bowls of cereal. I want my damn cookies and cream ice cream.



i'll think of you while i crush mine!


----------



## RentonBob

IC today was just one of those days.... It sucked! :doh:


----------



## theronin23

IC I miss being around the "Celebrating Halloween is EVIL!" people I grew up around. 

Especially now, now that I'm equipped to just look at 'em and go:

Me: "You get a Christmas tree every year?"
Them (undoubtedly): "Of course, it's Christmas!"
Me: "Hypocrite."


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> IC I miss being around the "Celebrating Halloween is EVIL!" people I grew up around.
> 
> Especially now, now that I'm equipped to just look at 'em and go:
> 
> Me: "You get a Christmas tree every year?"
> Them (undoubtedly): "Of course, it's Christmas!"
> Me: "Hypocrite."



Yeah, I'm totally not getting a tree when I finally grow up.


----------



## rabbitislove

I confess Im listening to Sade before class and missing sex like whoa.


----------



## Sasquatch!

rabbitislove said:


> I confess Im listening to Sade before class and missing sex like whoa.



You really are a kinky lil weirdo, ain'tcha? :happy:


----------



## Mordecai

rabbitislove said:


> I confess Im listening to Sade before class and missing sex like whoa.



Sade will do that to a person.


----------



## Esther

I hate Sade because there is this idiot with a metal plate in his forehead who comes into my work and says, 'You got the new CHON-DEY yet' every fucking week even when there isn't any new Sade and... he ruined her for me.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/ C Ill be back later maybe I have hw damn you School college grrr


----------



## JenFromOC

bigpulve said:


> IC I think I am the only person alive that doesnt really care about sex. Outside of asexuals anyway.



You're not the only person.


----------



## FishCharming

JenFromOC said:


> You're not the only person.



NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...!


----------



## BigChaz

Esther gave me a cheesecake recipe on formspring. 

IC that I am going to make a cheesecake and eat way too much of said cheesecake. ESTHER IS AN ENABLER. THIS BOARD IS FULL OF ENABLERS.


----------



## Amaranthine

BigChaz said:


> Esther gave me a cheesecake recipe on formspring.
> 
> IC that I am going to make a cheesecake and eat way too much of said cheesecake. ESTHER IS AN ENABLER. THIS BOARD IS FULL OF ENABLERS.



Doesn't look like any of the enabled are hurrying to escape


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> Doesn't look like any of the enabled are hurrying to escape



I don't really hurry anywhere to be quite honest


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> Esther gave me a cheesecake recipe on formspring.
> 
> IC that I am going to make a cheesecake and eat way too much of said cheesecake. ESTHER IS AN ENABLER. THIS BOARD IS FULL OF ENABLERS.



Oh, that reminds me. I wanted to mention that I only use light cream cheese because I find it easier to blend. Regular is fine too, if you don't mind blending for a while longer.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> Oh, that reminds me. I wanted to mention that I only use light cream cheese because I find it easier to blend. Regular is fine too, if you don't mind blending for a while longer.



Thanks for the tip. (I was already going to sub out the light cream cheese though, heheh)


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that after a lecture on gender today, I'm really craving my first experience with another chick. Girl on girl action, yes please. 

College, what have you done to me?


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> IC that after a lecture on gender today, I'm really craving my first experience with another chick. Girl on girl action, yes please.
> 
> College, what have you done to me?



Something amazing and beautiful


----------



## bladenite78

Amaranthine said:


> IC that after a lecture on gender today, I'm really craving my first experience with another chick. Girl on girl action, yes please.
> 
> College, what have you done to me?



lol Im sure your boyfriend is very supportive of this new found interest


----------



## Amaranthine

bladenite78 said:


> lol Im sure your boyfriend is very supportive of this new found interest



*sigh* Not as much as you'd think. When we had the talk, I had to TALK HIM INTO the concept of a threesome. You know, the good kind :doh:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Amaranthine said:


> *sigh* Not as much as you'd think. When we had the talk, I had to TALK HIM INTO the concept of a threesome. You know, the good kind :doh:



Wait. A young guy that has to be _talked into _a two female/one male threesome? Even when his partner is willing? Really? That is a rarity! 

By the way any threesome with _willing_ participants is a good kind. After all, though ia menage may be popular opinion, it is not absolute. there are people who are wired to desire only to be a couple. Make sure he's willing because _he_ really wants it and not because he's trying to please you. This may be not be the fun thing you imagine if you have to guide/goad him through the process. You may want to consider testing the waters one-on-one first? With his permission of course, because you HAVE to consider his _honest_ feelings as a coupled unit. It's going to be interesting enough working through how YOU feel dealing with the reality of being with another woman on your own the first time. Let alone trying a menage that you had to talk someone into.

"In for a penny, in for a pound" means nothing at the moment of truth if you realize you are in over your head.


----------



## Tad

OneWickedAngel said:


> Wait. A young guy that has to be _talked into _a two female/one male threesome? Even when his partner is willing? Really? That is a rarity!



Not that it ever came up with us, but I would have been pretty leery of such a thing myself. Between "am I stud enough to keep two women happy?" and "how will I feel about her making out with someone else right in front of me?" and "am I going to ruin things from feeling to competitive?" as well as the whole "Wow, there is so much emotional stuff that could go so wrong in something like this....." Yah, the possible downside always seemed pretty high. (If it had come up, I don't know how I would have actually responded, but I do recall thinking about it, and feeling that there was certainly a lot of possibility for bad).

Amaranthine, wouldn't it be simpler to see if your bf would be OK with you having some dates with a woman, rather than trying to combine everything into one?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tad said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Amaranthine, wouldn't it be simpler to see if your bf would be OK with you having some dates with a woman, rather than trying to combine everything into one?



Uh -- did I _not_ suggest something similar in the paragraph following the one you quoted?


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> Not that it ever came up with us, but I would have been pretty leery of such a thing myself. Between "am I stud enough to keep two women happy?" and "how will I feel about her making out with someone else right in front of me?" and "am I going to ruin things from feeling to competitive?" as well as the whole "Wow, there is so much emotional stuff that could go so wrong in something like this....." Yah, the possible downside always seemed pretty high. (If it had come up, I don't know how I would have actually responded, but I do recall thinking about it, and feeling that there was certainly a lot of possibility for bad).
> 
> Amaranthine, wouldn't it be simpler to see if your bf would be OK with you having some dates with a woman, rather than trying to combine everything into one?



Well, he actually likes the idea- he just had some of the same concerns that you mentioned. He'd be totally not okay with me being with someone else without him, and that's the whole reason I mentioned a threesome. 

But, we're having issues anyway right now. We took a break for a week...because with college and all I thought I might need one. He was devastated after the first day. Right now I have WAY more to worry about then getting it on with a girl... Doesn't mean it doesn't pop into my mind though. lol


----------



## Tad

OneWickedAngel said:


> Uh -- did I _not_ suggest something similar in the paragraph following the one you quoted?



Sorry, I missed that part somehow....picked up on the parts before it and after it though  Bad reading comprehension skills today I guess, sorry :bow:


----------



## bigpulve

JenFromOC said:


> You're not the only person.



Well thats good to know. I find it to be kinda boring and work. You too?


----------



## bigpulve

Also Im not too keen on the whole threesome idea personally.


----------



## CastingPearls

Back when I was trying to save my marriage, we had discussed a threesome. However, he changed his mind when I stated that the third person had to be a male. Then he wanted to choose the guy. Then I told him to go to hell.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> Well, he actually likes the idea- he just had some of the same concerns that you mentioned. He'd be totally not okay with me being with someone else without him, and that's the whole reason I mentioned a threesome.
> 
> But, we're having issues anyway right now. We took a break for a week...because with college and all I thought I might need one. He was devastated after the first day. Right now I have WAY more to worry about then getting it on with a girl... Doesn't mean it doesn't pop into my mind though. lol



a break? that's terrible! sooooo... how you doin?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Amaranthine said:


> *sigh* Not as much as you'd think. When we had the talk, I had to TALK HIM INTO the concept of a threesome. You know, the good kind :doh:



*hmmm I am not sure if I missed this....but is here nearby?

I agree with what others said---you alone first might be cooler with a more *EXPERIENCED* chickie

I have done a few 3-some FMF and always knew the MAN QUITE well already (although never my BF just BOY TOYS mostly....it was very hot to see the guy so turned on....and know how much of a fantasy it was for him in all instances!!!! THe women were generally far MORE into ME though (THE newness of pussy) and PUSSY IS SO INTRIGUING....just my experience*


----------



## theronin23

HDANGEL15 said:


> *PUSSY IS SO INTRIGUING*



Quote of the day.


----------



## Esther

IC, I'm starting to think I've had all I can stand.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> IC, I'm starting to think I've had all I can stand.



All you can stand of what? Air?

DONT STOP BREATHING ESTHER.

edit: But seriously though, whatever it is, that sucks. I would kick it in the face / balls / furry ass if I could.


----------



## spiritangel

Esther said:


> IC, I'm starting to think I've had all I can stand.



hugs Esther you ok, anything we can do? hug hug hug hug hug hug hug


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> All you can stand of what? Air?
> 
> DONT STOP BREATHING ESTHER.
> 
> edit: But seriously though, whatever it is, that sucks. I would kick it in the face / balls / furry ass if I could.



DON'T STOP BREATHIN... HOLD ON TO THAT FEEEELIN'...



spiritangel said:


> hugs Esther you ok, anything we can do? hug hug hug hug hug hug hug



Thanks guys. Honestly, it's just a shitty situation that I need to either work on/get out of. I have a history of allowing myself to get walked on.


----------



## spiritangel

Esther said:


> DON'T STOP BREATHIN... HOLD ON TO THAT FEEEELIN'...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Honestly, it's just a shitty situation that I need to either work on/get out of. I have a history of allowing myself to get walked on.



Esther all I can tell you is that for me the best thing is to own who I am personal power and all. I am a bull in a china shop with most things and tend to tackle them head on, but when pushed to far I will walk away set fire to the bridge and not look back

You deserve the best, and you are an amazing and wonderful soul, choose the right thing for yourself and do no feel guilty for doing so. Many hugs and I hope you find your way through this. 

I have a history of that as well and it can be a hard habbit to break you just have to realise you are worth far far far more than that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> IC, I'm starting to think I've had all I can stand.



Cheer up, listen to THIS!!! NOW, before you click the link, it's not the super awesome cool music we listen to, but I was listening to this song when I read your post, so I figured you should listen to it. The strings really cheer me up.


----------



## Esther

spiritangel said:


> Esther all I can tell you is that for me the best thing is to own who I am personal power and all. I am a bull in a china shop with most things and tend to tackle them head on, but when pushed to far I will walk away set fire to the bridge and not look back
> 
> You deserve the best, and you are an amazing and wonderful soul, choose the right thing for yourself and do no feel guilty for doing so. Many hugs and I hope you find your way through this.
> 
> I have a history of that as well and it can be a hard habbit to break you just have to realise you are worth far far far more than that.



Thanks, it means a lot to hear that from you. You're totally right... it is a VERY hard habit to break. I do this kind of thing to myself over and over... and I never realize how bad the situation is until I finally walk away and look back in disbelief at all the shit I put up with.




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Cheer up, listen to THIS!!! NOW, before you click the link, it's not the super awesome cool music we listen to, but I was listening to this song when I read your post, so I figured you should listen to it. The strings really cheer me up.



I think ELO is pretty super awesome! I don't listen to classic rock as much as I probably should... but this song made me smile. That is a very, very good thing right now.
Thanks Hozay


----------



## LovesBigMen

Esther said:


> DON'T STOP BREATHIN... HOLD ON TO THAT FEEEELIN'...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. Honestly, it's just a shitty situation that I need to either work on/get out of. I have a history of allowing myself to get walked on.



I know how that is I would always let people walk on me now I am like screw you go mess with someone else.
Your an amazing person no one should walk over you:happy:


----------



## BigChaz

LovesBigMen said:


> I know how that is I would always let people walk on me now I am like screw you go mess with someone else.
> Your an amazing person no one should walk over you:happy:



I am an amazing person and all I do is walk on people. Literally. My super power is to walk on people's heads without breaking stride.


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> I am an amazing person and all I do is walk on people. Literally. My super power is to walk on people's heads without breaking stride.



Well there are different types of people that are amazing :happy:


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> I am an amazing person and all I do is walk on people. Literally. My super power is to walk on people's heads without breaking stride.



so. fucking. jealous.


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> IC, I'm starting to think I've had all I can stand.



i know this is the wrong thread but (((esther)))! so, since chaz is too far away i'll volunteer for the genital punching position. i do expect crazy bread and an alibi though =)


----------



## bladenite78

Amaranthine said:


> Well, he actually likes the idea- he just had some of the same concerns that you mentioned. He'd be totally not okay with me being with someone else without him, and that's the whole reason I mentioned a threesome.
> 
> But, we're having issues anyway right now. We took a break for a week...because with college and all I thought I might need one. He was devastated after the first day. Right now I have WAY more to worry about then getting it on with a girl... Doesn't mean it doesn't pop into my mind though. lol



Sounds like you have a very sensitive dude, and most likely a very frightened dude as well and with good reason honestly. You just moved into a much bigger pond, you are ridiculously beautiful and have alot of other traits that could easily find themselves endearing to the right person. With you exploring yourself and wanting to try new things you pull further away from what he used to know, not to mention that he has not only guys but girls to worry about as well now. Tread lightly if you want to keep the guy, go head first but be honest with him if you don't. All part of being an adult and having this thing we like to call "choice".


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> Thanks guys. Honestly, it's just a shitty situation that I need to either work on/get out of. I have a history of allowing myself to get walked on.



Well, if you do decide you need someone small and vicious to cut a bitch, you know where to reach me.

Hope you work things out, soon <3


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i am amazed at how many people would not lend me $65, help me fix my car, or help me bury a body... when the zombie apocalypse comes i know who's heads i'll be pouring barbecue sauce on!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Well, if you do decide you need someone BIG and vicious to cut a bitch, you know where to reach me. 


Melian and I can tag team a motherfucker, i'm sure. 





Esther said:


> Thanks, it means a lot to hear that from you. You're totally right... it is a VERY hard habit to break. I do this kind of thing to myself over and over... and I never realize how bad the situation is until I finally walk away and look back in disbelief at all the shit I put up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think ELO is pretty super awesome! I don't listen to classic rock as much as I probably should... but this song made me smile. That is a very, very good thing right now.
> Thanks Hozay


----------



## BigChaz

IC that I am as content as a clam right now. I just ate a pizza, had some gin & tonics, a couple brownies, and now im just winding down the evening waiting for the first episode of this seasons Always Sunny in Philadelphia.

Good night. The only thing that could make tonight better was a hot woman on the couch with me!


----------



## CastingPearls

BigChaz said:


> IC that I am as content as a clam right now. I just ate a pizza, had some gin & tonics, a couple brownies, and now im just winding down the evening waiting for the first episode of this seasons Always Sunny in Philadelphia.
> 
> Good night. The only thing that could make tonight better was a hot woman on the couch with me!


Sounds like the perfect night, 'cept of course you need the chick.


----------



## BigChaz

CastingPearls said:


> Sounds like the perfect night, 'cept of course you need the chick.



Well, we all have to make do with what we have I guess!


----------



## BigChaz

IC I am bored because nobody is posting


----------



## bigpulve

IC this isnt a confession.


One of the big dudes at the gym today was spotting my last set of incline bench at 225 and I got it up 3 times and after hes like " damn I dont even think I could do that. Good job." Its giving me motivation for the next 2 weeks easy.


----------



## Esther

LovesBigMen said:


> I know how that is I would always let people walk on me now I am like screw you go mess with someone else.
> Your an amazing person no one should walk over you:happy:



Thanks for the kind words... coming on here to such nice PMs and responses has made me feel a lot better already 



FishCharming said:


> i know this is the wrong thread but (((esther)))! so, since chaz is too far away i'll volunteer for the genital punching position. i do expect crazy bread and an alibi though =)





Melian said:


> Well, if you do decide you need someone small and vicious to cut a bitch, you know where to reach me.
> 
> Hope you work things out, soon <3





Surlysomething said:


> Well, if you do decide you need someone BIG and vicious to cut a bitch, you know where to reach me.
> 
> 
> Melian and I can tag team a motherfucker, i'm sure.



Hahaha... somehow, with you three at my back, I feel VERY secure 
Thanks guys!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I hate to do this, but I confess I'm really drunk. 

I have a bowling alley right next door to my place, so we went and drank a lot. The guy hooked us up with a lot of free games, so between four people, we spent like 60 bucks for games, shoes, and like six pitchers of beer. At least 8 games of bowling. I'm super drunk, and I'm really proud of myself for typing so well. 

Who wants to fuck? HHAHAHAH. just kidding. PM if you want to though.


----------



## FishCharming

IC that it's kind of scary how easy it is to lie to yourself about some things yet how horribly ineffective it ultimately turns out to be.

it's scary how a smell or touch in a particular place or the way you fall asleep next to someone can bring back unwanted feelings.

it's scary how you can wake up from a dream with an echo of a memory and suddenly old wounds hurt like they're brand new. 

sorry, just one of those mornings. i can already tell how great today is going to be...


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> sorry, just one of those mornings. i can already tell how great today is going to be...



Yeah, really. I just woke up screaming because I had a dream of being chased by dinosaurs. Fucking scary shit, and I'm not even laughing.


----------



## Bigtigmom

escapist said:


> Babysitting Blues Video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were not alone on that one man.​




Best line in that movie is "ah get in the car and run him over!" That's exactly how me and my sister know that movie. But we have alot of quotes for movies instead of using thier actual titles. LOL


----------



## alice

...that I really feel like hanging out with someone but I don't know anyone I feel like hanging out with :/


----------



## Ola

alice said:


> ...that I really feel like hanging out with someone but I don't know anyone I feel like hanging out with :/



Well, if you're anywhere near Gothenburg this problem could easily be rectified.  



I confess that, while I do love my friends, it gets tiresome when more than one of them in the same day decides it would be a good idea to bring a bag of drama to my doorstep and vent for hours.


----------



## Joe944

bionic_eggplant said:


> Yeah, really. I just woke up screaming because I had a dream of being chased by dinosaurs. Fucking scary shit, and I'm not even laughing.



I have a lot of super realistic dreams about aliens basically invading earth and killing everyone off hahaha. I kinda enjoy them actually.


----------



## Captain Save

I confess to needing a laptop so bad I'll have to abandon my ridiculous wish list and buy one just for the internet access.


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that I finally feel pretty confident about declaring Philosophy as one of my majors. No idea what I want for the other yet though. But, I'm pretty excited about it ^^ It's one of those things I've always wanted to do.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am going to a continuing ed class tonite and it's at my previous High School of just a few decades 

and it's kinda freaking me out to go there...

don't remember shit from then....it was the fckin 70s....other then smokin' in the girls room...teachers would NOT COME NEAR THIS specific bathroom *


----------



## Paquito

I _know_ that my Global Issues teacher said repeatedly that our test is Thursday. I know he did. But our syllabus says that the test is today, and the guy I asked also said that today is the day of the test.

I'm going to die.


----------



## Paquito

So this was my Tuesday.

I stayed awake until 230 in the morning studying for the test that I thought was Thursday, but ended up being today. 
Then I woke up at 800 to study more, since I had an additional test to study for.
My eyes are extremely red and irritated, and I don't know why. But they hurt like hell.
When I stepped off the pavement to go to the bus, I landed incorrectly on my ankle and it's been hurting all day. It's not really swollen, but any movement of my foot hurts like a fucker.
The "surprise" test happened. I was pretty prepared, but then I remembered that this really cute girl asked me last week what day the test was on. I told her Thursday. I'm pretty sure she skipped class today. So now it's about 75% my fault that this girl got a zero on her test.
My Astronomy lab was insane, and we all ended up staying until the last minute to finish. I then had to hobble to the subway and barely managed to get to my shuttle. And I missed my favorite show.

Hate. Everything.


----------



## Venom

IC I think my job is trying to sabotage my attempts to become vegan, I have to have a meeting with my manager for me not trying the new pizza we have.


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> So this was my Tuesday.
> 
> I stayed awake until 230 in the morning studying for the test that I thought was Thursday, but ended up being today.
> Then I woke up at 800 to study more, since I had an additional test to study for.
> My eyes are extremely red and irritated, and I don't know why. But they hurt like hell.
> When I stepped off the pavement to go to the bus, I landed incorrectly on my ankle and it's been hurting all day. It's not really swollen, but any movement of my foot hurts like a fucker.
> The "surprise" test happened. I was pretty prepared, but then I remembered that this really cute girl asked me last week what day the test was on. I told her Thursday. I'm pretty sure she skipped class today. So now it's about 75% my fault that this girl got a zero on her test.
> My Astronomy lab was insane, and we all ended up staying until the last minute to finish. I then had to hobble to the subway and barely managed to get to my shuttle. And I missed my favorite show.
> 
> Hate. Everything.



Shit sucks dude. Grab a beer.


----------



## project219

I do not like this weather change... at... all. Just feels odd sitting here in my boxers in the middle of September when it's been in the 50's and sixties the past week or so.


----------



## Esther

project219 said:


> I do not like this weather change... at... all. Just feels odd sitting here in my boxers in the middle of September when it's been in the 50's and sixties the past week or so.



I am right near you so I hear you on the weather change. I sweated my stupid ass off all day in class, plus I have a cold at the same time. Brutal combo.


----------



## Amaranthine

project219 said:


> I do not like this weather change... at... all. Just feels odd sitting here in my boxers in the middle of September when it's been in the 50's and sixties the past week or so.



It was a nice change of pace to not be freezing when we had our...like..10th effing fire drill. LEARN HOW TO COOK. REALLY. MICROWAVES AREN'T THAT HARD TO USE.

*sigh*

That is all.


----------



## Zowie

I finally did something I've been dying to try for a few weeks now... And I think it went okay.


----------



## Paquito

Sprained ankle. Crutches are awesome.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Sprained ankle. Crutches are awesome.



Oh man, that blows. Sorry that happened to you.


...Can I play with your crutches?


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Oh man, that blows. Sorry that happened to you.
> 
> 
> ...Can I play with your crutches?



Thank ya. I think I might get out of a test tomorrow, so there's an upside. 

Of course, as long as you draw a bunch of doodles on the pads.


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> I finally did something I've been dying to try for a few weeks now... And I think it went okay.



does this involve the hot eastern european coeds?


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> does this involve the hot eastern european coeds?



Unfortunately... no. But damn if I'm still trying.


----------



## theronin23

IC I'm watching Dancing With The Stars (gotta support the Situation haha), and I want to give Bristol Palin her next bastard child.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> I finally did something I've been dying to try for a few weeks now... And I think it went okay.



 I'd say you passed with flying colors.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'd say you passed with flying colors.



Well fuck now I want to know what it is. Did she eat a watermelon in one bite or something?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Well fuck now I want to know what it is. Did she eat a watermelon in one bite or something?



Not even close, it was WAY better. It was magical.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> Well fuck now I want to know what it is. Did she eat a watermelon in one bite or something?



Now THAT would be cool. Fuck, I gotta go buy a watermelon now.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> Now THAT would be cool. Fuck, I gotta go buy a watermelon now.



Let's do this


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> Well fuck now I want to know what it is. Did she eat a watermelon in one bite or something?



Hahahaha. I love you Chaz.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> Hahahaha. I love you Chaz.



I <3 you too


----------



## BigChaz

In honor of this thread


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> In honor of this thread



We should take this show on the road! You can be the incredible watermelon-swallowing man... and I'll be... well... I'll have to think of a gimmick.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> We should take this show on the road! You can be the incredible watermelon-swallowing man... and I'll be... well... I'll have to think of a gimmick.



My hot assistant? The assistant has a good job, you know. She gets to sit in my lap and hold the watermelon!


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> My hot assistant? The assistant has a good job, you know. She gets to sit in my lap and hold the watermelon!



So, my line can be, 'I carried a watermelon.'


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> So, my line can be, 'I carried a watermelon.'



Wow. That is a throwback. Props to you foxy lady.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> Hahahaha. I love you Chaz.





BigChaz said:


> I <3 you too



when she said it, it was fine . . . . when you said it, it was creepy. 

Just kidding, anything you say is creepy. You had no chance from the get go Chaz.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> when she said it, it was fine . . . . when you said it, it was creepy.
> 
> Just kidding, anything you say is creepy. You had no chance from the get go Chaz.



I want to feel your skin from the inside


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> In honor of this thread



HAHAHA, awesome. I can't even try it out now. I need a new gimmick. Can I be Esther's assistant?


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> HAHAHA, awesome. I can't even try it out now. I need a new gimmick. Can I be Esther's assistant?



Hrm....yes!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Hrm....yes!



where do I fit into all of this? 

This could go somewhere. 

A Mexican, an American, and two Canadian babes.


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> where do I fit into all of this?
> 
> This could go somewhere.
> 
> A Mexican, an American, and two Canadian babes.



You can be the watermelon


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> A Mexican, an American, and two Canadian babes...



...walk into a bar. The first Canadian babe says..."


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...walk into a bar. The first Canadian babe say..."



"Move, I want to talk to the hot guy behind you."

(I am the guy behind him)


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> "Move, I want to talk to the hot guy behind you."
> 
> (I am the guy behind him)



This is lame. YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO BE A COMEDIAN.


----------



## blubberismanly

I confess that no one knows I like fat guys in the real world...not even my best friend who knows me better than everyone else combined.


----------



## Joe944

Started going back to the gym, boy does that first week suck.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Joe944 said:


> Started going back to the gym, boy does that first week suck.



*IC i started going to the gym at 6:30 am so i can get more done in a day...and I LOVE HOW I FEEL NOW....did it 5 days in a row and wow....so joe...keep on going and in no time you will FEEL SO MUCH BETTER *


----------



## Surlysomething

I've taken a lot of steps to get my health back on track and it's paying off. 


I'm getting my mojo back, bitches! :batting:


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Joe944 said:


> Started going back to the gym, boy does that first week suck.



The pain feels so good.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I've taken a lot of steps to get my health back on track and it's paying off.
> 
> 
> I'm getting my mojo back, bitches! :batting:



:happy:

You'll have to do a dance or something to prove it.


----------



## Venom

IC every time the professor talks about the assimilation of cultures I keep thinking of the borg :doh:


----------



## theronin23

Venom said:


> IC every time the professor talks about the assimilation of cultures I keep thinking of the borg :doh:



resistance is few-tile.


----------



## theronin23

IC I'm sitting here vibrating in my seat because I'm impatiently waiting to be able to call an old friend. My starting my new project is dependent on talking to her about it first.


----------



## rabbitislove

I confess that I need to quit drinking. Im not an alcoholic by any means, but when I get drunk I get stupid. I dont remember my birthday party, and I have random scratches and cuts on my back. 

I also confess I ate some delicious greasy Wendy's fries and a healthy yerba mate.

I also confess with last night and my previous whiny posts, I am ready for next week to not be a shitshow.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I'm looking for the thread where we were talking about peanut butter. Can anybody point the way?


----------



## Paquito

Foodie Board.

*steals a pair of socks as payment*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> Foodie Board.
> 
> *steals a pair of socks as payment*



No, not my socks!!! I'm wearing my favorite yellow pair today.


----------



## Paquito

It kinda looks like a kinky Puritan. Like "yea, I live in an oppressive society, but I get CRAZY too! Look at these socks! Not black, white, or gray. I'm such a naughty God-fearing boy."

I support this.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> It kinda looks like a kinky Puritan. Like "yea, I live in an oppressive society, but I get CRAZY too! Look at these socks! Not black, white, or gray. I'm such a naughty God-fearing boy."
> 
> I support this.



HAHAHA, shit, I was just about to say that he must be the office rebel. You win, sir.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

bionic_eggplant said:


> HAHAHA, shit, I was just about to say that he must be the office rebel. You win, sir.



I am totally the office rebel. Everything matches!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

And for that awesome rebel matching combination you have won an all-expense paid excursion to The Peanut Butter Thread!!!!!! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I haven't had much to say lately....I miss you guys


----------



## theronin23

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I haven't had much to say lately....I miss you guys



We miss you too Jen :/


----------



## CastingPearls

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I haven't had much to say lately....I miss you guys


Miss you, sweetie!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> No, not my socks!!! I'm wearing my favorite yellow pair today.


This time, it's Bert from the knees down. Hmmmm....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I promise this is the last time I'll post anything about my socks,

But I confess that aside from a couple of cashmere socks I have, this pair is my favorite.


----------



## Esther

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I promise this is the last time I'll post anything about my socks,
> 
> But I confess that aside from a couple of cashmere socks I have, this pair is my favorite.



Hahaha. Hozay, you rule.


----------



## Zowie

I think we should have a Hozay's sock thread.


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think we should have a Hozay's sock thread.



But....if you pull out even one thread, the darn things start unraveling 


IC that I'm having intense phantom-fat feelings today, making it really hard to focus on all the other things on which I should be focusing  If I have to get those feelings, couldn't they wait until nothing much is going on?


----------



## CastingPearls

bionic_eggplant said:


> I think we should have a Hozay's sock thread.


I second that!!!! HOZAY SOCK THREAD!!!!!


----------



## Esther

CastingPearls said:


> I second that!!!! HOZAY SOCK THREAD!!!!!



I also concur with this!!

Maybe we can get Hozay to take a picture wearing nothing but one sock


----------



## Zowie

Esther said:


> I also concur with this!!
> 
> Maybe we can get Hozay to take a picture wearing nothing but one sock



Madam, you are a genius.


----------



## CastingPearls

HE WILL
HE WILL
SOCK YOU!!!!

Sung to THIS: <after the KMart ad>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tJYN-eG1zk&ob=av2n


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, I just thought of this. I was grocery shopping and bought a melon just because of Chaz's picture.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I just thought of this. I was grocery shopping and bought a melon just because of Chaz's picture.



It's proportional too!


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I just thought of this. I was grocery shopping and bought a melon just because of Chaz's picture.



Just how awesome are you? Fucking awesome.


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> Just how awesome are you? Fucking awesome.



chaz, what is that on your fridge? magnetic tins?


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> Just how awesome are you? Fucking awesome.



You and I should totally hang out, Sir. With our melons, of course. :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> chaz, what is that on your fridge? magnetic tins?



They are my most commonly used spice tins



bionic_eggplant said:


> You and I should totally hang out, Sir. With our melons, of course. :wubu:



I agree 100%


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

BigChaz said:


> They are my most commonly used spice tins



I'm definitely going to do that. Where do you buy magnetic tins?


----------



## BigChaz

Geodetic_Effect said:


> I'm definitely going to do that. Where do you buy magnetic tins?



I got mine from here: http://www.custommagneticspicerack.com/

But I think Bed Bath and Beyond carries them for cheap now too


----------



## Kazak

a peanut butter thread, a proposed Hozay sock thread, how about a melon thread? Chaz and BE see who can come up with the funniest most crazy pics with their melons


----------



## theronin23

Kazak said:


> see who can come up with the funniest most crazy pics with their melons



I.......

*throws up hands*

It's just too fucking easy.


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> I.......
> 
> *throws up hands*
> 
> It's just too fucking easy.



My melons bring all the boys to the thread.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> My melons bring all the boys to the thread.



MARK IT. B_E's 1,111st post was about her melons!


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> MARK IT. B_E's 1,111st post was about her melons!



If I was home I'd have included pictures.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*RANDOMLY CONFESSING THAT IS strange that there are some reallllllly old threads being revived...and even stranger to see people keep changing their names....and even stranger yet to see peoples names I haven't seen/heard from in years...i am easily amused though*


----------



## Venom

IC that when watching tosh.o I had to stop to see if I an put quarters in my belly button. I failed


----------



## Ola

I confess that I've been procrastinating like crazy today.


----------



## Wantabelly

Ola said:


> I confess that I've been procrastinating like crazy today.



Me too, it's 12.25pm here and i'm still in bed..... i need to drag my bum out of bed and get on with my womanly duties, god damn it!!!.... dishes, laundry, cleaning.... i'm gonna have to stick some music on really loud to motivate me, here goes.....


----------



## Ola

Wantabelly said:


> Me too, it's 12.25pm here and i'm still in bed..... i need to drag my bum out of bed and get on with my womanly duties, god damn it!!!.... dishes, laundry, cleaning.... i'm gonna have to stick some music on really loud to motivate me, here goes.....



No! Noooo! Don't do it!  Damn you Sense of Responsibility! Another soul claimed... ;_;


----------



## Wantabelly

Ola said:


> No! Noooo! Don't do it!  Damn you Sense of Responsibility! Another soul claimed... ;_;



As a woman now on the other side, you can do it.... it feels GOOOOOOD!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL1e544YgoY

Do it!!!!


----------



## theronin23

IC I love that the members of this board are outwardly suffering stupidity less and less.

I <3 you all.


----------



## Goreki

IC I am soo happy to see my old people again after they took off for two months, but I want a house to myself!


----------



## Bearsy

I think I'm a romantic masochist. I know that women are going to completely and utterly destroy everything in my life. But holy shit, they're really, really fun.


----------



## spiritangel

Bearsy said:


> I think I'm a romantic masochist. I know that women are going to completely and utterly destroy everything in my life. But holy shit, they're really, really fun.



hmmm well mayby you are choosing the wrong ones as a way of self preservation or mayby you thive on the destruction 

just a thought hugs bearsy love is a strange and mysterious thing but it can be wonderful and it can be hell


----------



## Zowie

Bearsy said:


> I think I'm a romantic masochist. I know that women are going to completely and utterly destroy everything in my life. But holy shit, they're really, really fun.



Trust me, they won't. It's actually your perspective on heartbreak that ruins things, and pinning it on a girl is kind of silly. It doesn't work out? Fine, move on. You're an awesome person, it's no good dwelling on things that shouldn't be.

~ My first boyfriend was still telling me, a year and a half after we ended it, that I ruined his life. Bull-SHIT.


----------



## rabbitislove

Bionic, I love you <3.

IC I sunbathed nude on my balcony after my internship yesterday  

Soo nice.


----------



## Ola

I confess that I have a Zombie Apocalypse Plan.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Trust me, they won't. It's actually your perspective on heartbreak that ruins things, and pinning it on a girl is kind of silly. It doesn't work out? Fine, move on. You're an awesome person, it's no good dwelling on things that shouldn't be.
> 
> *~ My first boyfriend was still telling me, a year and a half after we ended it, that I ruined his life. Bull-SHIT.*



I had a friend say that to me a few months ago (about his ex) and I said, "Then that makes you a gigantic pussy."

About a week later he finally started getting back to normal.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC this will probably be finished by the end of the day. friggin love caramel corn and haven't had it in years.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> IC this will probably be finished by the end of the day. friggin love caramel corn and haven't had it in years.



this ALMOST makes me want to go to the mall and go to the new place "popcornopulus" so I can get down on some. Maybe some cheese popcorn.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> this ALMOST makes me want to go to the mall and go to the new place "popcornopulus" so I can get down on some. Maybe some cheese popcorn.



when i was younger it was a family tradition pretty much that in december we always got the big metal bucket with 3 chambers in it. the metal tubs that had cheese, regular and caramel popcorn. last time i had popcorn was when the wife and i went to the popcorn factory in the poconos on our honeymoon. blueberry popcorn was great.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I went to a fabulous fundraiser last nite with PAPA GROWS FUNK From new Orleans opening for SOUL LIVE.....freaking amazing...but their were 2 men i found attractive- the first is embarassingly young but big...and the 2nd is the kinda guy that has 2 beers in his hands everytime I looked at him....but he also has 2 harleys.....so......*


----------



## BigChaz

I woke up to this:



> After reading some of your most recent posts, i think you're a complete nob. Not funny. At all. Leave it.



IC it makes me laugh. Ah yes...a person does not like me, allow me to take this advice and leave forever.


----------



## Wantabelly

BigChaz said:


> I woke up to this:
> 
> 
> 
> IC it makes me laugh. Ah yes...a person does not like me, allow me to take this advice and leave forever.



Yes, it was from me..... And you are.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Wantabelly said:


> Yes, it was from me..... And you are.



Damn, my Sarcasmometer seems to be broken. I can't figure out whether that was serious or not.


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> Damn, my Sarcasmometer seems to be broken. I can't figure out whether that was serious or not.



She is being serious. I was being nice and wasn't going to throw any names around! Guess that cat is out of the bag!


----------



## Paquito

When I grow up, I want to be a nob. Just like Chaz. :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

BigChaz said:


> She is being serious. I was being nice and wasn't going to throw any names around! Guess that cat is out of the bag!


Psssht...you're one of my favorite nobs.


----------



## FishCharming

i want to move to florida so i can eat chaz's pulled pork sammiches :eat1:


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> i want to move to florida so i can eat chaz's pulled pork sammiches :eat1:



That's gay, bro.

P.S. - OK, come on down


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> That's gay, bro.
> 
> P.S. - OK, come on down



god chaz! it's only gay if we kiss. 

now hand over the sammich


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> god chaz! it's only gay if we kiss.
> 
> now hand over the sammich



If you two beast that sandwich Lady and The Tramp style, I'm out.


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> ~ My first boyfriend was still telling me, a year and a half after we ended it, that I ruined his life. Bull-SHIT.



I had an ex-boyfriend pull that shit too. THAT kind of attitude is NOT my fault at all. It has nothing to do with me.



BigChaz said:


> She is being serious. I was being nice and wasn't going to throw any names around! Guess that cat is out of the bag!



Well, you can take solace in the fact that everyone else thinks you're great. <3


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that...I am bemused. 

The other day at the dining hall, the guy who was on the cash register that day made small talk with me, and asked me my name on the way out. 

Since then...we've had two fire drills...and he's found me BOTH TIMES (in a group of hundreds of people) and started randomly conversing with me. And waved to me in another eating place.

I haz [friendly] stalker? >.<

This practice of socializing IRL is just beyond me.


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> IC that...I am bemused.
> 
> The other day at the dining hall, the guy who was on the cash register that day made small talk with me, and asked me my name on the way out.
> 
> Since then...we've had two fire drills...and he's found me BOTH TIMES (in a group of hundreds of people) and started randomly conversing with me. And waved to me in another eating place.
> 
> I haz [friendly] stalker? >.<
> 
> This practice of socializing IRL is just beyond me.



i wish i had a stalker! i'd totally just yell into the bushes outside my window whenever i needed anything! it's like having a creepy concierge that may or may not wear your skin as a dress! sooooo exciting!


----------



## Amaranthine

FishCharming said:


> i wish i had a stalker! i'd totally just yell into the bushes outside my window whenever i needed anything! it's like having a creepy concierge that may or may not wear your skin as a dress! sooooo exciting!



Hmm, I feel confident that I wouldn't fit him, so it's okay! The joys of being small :happy: 

And really, any guy that COULD fit into my skin as a dress...is probably wimpy as hell and easy to beat up.


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> Hmm, I feel confident that I wouldn't fit him, so it's okay! The joys of being small :happy:



........heh


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> ........heh



=O 


heeeheeheehee!


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> IC that...I am bemused.
> 
> The other day at the dining hall, the guy who was on the cash register that day made small talk with me, and asked me my name on the way out.
> 
> Since then...we've had two fire drills...and he's found me BOTH TIMES (in a group of hundreds of people) and started randomly conversing with me. And waved to me in another eating place.
> 
> I haz [friendly] stalker? >.<
> 
> This practice of socializing IRL is just beyond me.



HAHAHA, this is great. I had a guy at work today, while I was handing out pumpkin pie samples, just follow me around and talked about pie. I wear a nametag on my hat, and he used my name in every sentence. "I like blueberry pie, Zoë. I make it often. Zoë, can you make pie? Zoë, what's your favourite pie?"
I just thought he was another friendly weirdo until I told one of my roommates, who called it the worst pick-up attempt in history.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> HAHAHA, this is great. I had a guy at work today, while I was handing out pumpkin pie samples, just follow me around and talked about pie. I wear a nametag on my hat, and he used my name in every sentence. "I like blueberry pie, Zoë. I make it often. Zoë, can you make pie? Zoë, what's your favourite pie?"
> I just thought he was another friendly weirdo until I told one of my roommates, who called it the worst pick-up attempt in history.



Zoë, I want some of your pie.


----------



## Amaranthine

bionic_eggplant said:


> HAHAHA, this is great. I had a guy at work today, while I was handing out pumpkin pie samples, just follow me around and talked about pie. I wear a nametag on my hat, and he used my name in every sentence. "I like blueberry pie, Zoë. I make it often. Zoë, can you make pie? Zoë, what's your favourite pie?"
> I just thought he was another friendly weirdo until I told one of my roommates, who called it the worst pick-up attempt in history.



Ahaha- that's great. I would have just asked for his name and done the same thing. "Yes _____, I can make pie. In fact, you look delicious _____. Would you like to be the main ingredient in my next pie ______?"

In a creepy Hannibal Lecter voice.

Oh well, at least he didn't ask you if you liked cream pies.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> HAHAHA, this is great. I had a guy at work today, while I was handing out pumpkin pie samples, just follow me around and talked about pie. I wear a nametag on my hat, and he used my name in every sentence. "I like blueberry pie, Zoë. I make it often. Zoë, can you make pie? Zoë, what's your favourite pie?"
> I just thought he was another friendly weirdo until I told one of my roommates, who called it the worst pick-up attempt in history.



Oh dear lord, the writers of CSI Miami came up with his dialogue.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> Zoë, I want some of your pie.



Baby, I'd love to have you eat my pie.



Amaranthine said:


> Ahaha- that's great. I would have just asked for his name and done the same thing. "Yes _____, I can make pie. In fact, you look delicious _____. Would you like to be the main ingredient in my next pie ______?"
> 
> In a creepy Hannibal Lecter voice.
> 
> Oh well, at least he didn't ask you if you liked cream pies.



Hahaha, man, now I wish I did. I'm considering adding a suugestive pause whenever I do sample peddling. "Sir, would you like to sample my... cupcake? Isn't the icing... creamy?"


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, man, now I wish I did. I'm considering adding a suugestive pause whenever I do sample peddling. "Sir, would you like to sample my... cupcake? Isn't the icing... creamy?"



You'd make employee of the month for sure.


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> You'd make employee of the month for sure.



It's that friendly attitude they're looking for. I could wear nothing but an apron.
And change the L to an R.


----------



## rabbitislove

baby dont leave me!! 
im a wreck without yoooouuuu!!!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

FishCharming said:


> i wish i had a stalker! i'd totally just yell into the bushes outside my window whenever i needed anything! it's like having a creepy concierge that may or may not wear your skin as a dress! sooooo exciting!



That's what I keep telling people! But still they take out restraining orders on me.


----------



## Melian

Dr. P Marshall said:


> That's what I keep telling people! But still they take out restraining orders on me.



Look, it was cool until you started digging around in my garbage and scattering things. I wanted a stalker, not a fucking raccoon.


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Look, it was cool until you started digging around in my garbage and scattering things. I wanted a stalker, not a fucking raccoon.



Hahaha, I laughed so hard at this. Aren't you the raccoon-lady anyway?


----------



## Melian

bionic_eggplant said:


> Hahaha, I laughed so hard at this. Aren't you the raccoon-lady anyway?



Yes, I do like them, but you saw the pics. I clearly don't need any MORE


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Look, it was cool until you started digging around in my garbage and scattering things. I wanted a stalker, not a fucking raccoon.



Hahaha,awesome. 

I confess that although I'm happy and exciting I'm in a management program at work and I've gotten loads of more work and interesting side projects, I'm a little bummed I don't have all the down time I used to have. I had a nice daily e-mail going with someone that blows my mind, and I've been sucking ass at keeping in touch.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> Look, it was cool until you started digging around in my garbage and scattering things. I wanted a stalker, not a fucking raccoon.



Damn if I totally didn't laugh out loud at this!!! Perfect!


----------



## ClockworkOrange

I confess that I'm going to buy every package of mint or mint fudge oreo's that I can find and annihilate them thoroughly. That is all.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Melian said:


> Look, it was cool until you started digging around in my garbage and scattering things. I wanted a stalker, not a fucking raccoon.



Well, if you'd just leave your used underwear and photos of yourself with the eyes already cut out at the end of the driveway like I ASKED you to, we wouldn't have this problem, would we?


----------



## theronin23

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Well, if you'd just leave your used underwear and photos of yourself with the eyes already cut out at the end of the driveway like I ASKED you to, we wouldn't have this problem, would we?



I wouldn't want that...cutting out the eyes is my favorite part.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

theronin23 said:


> I wouldn't want that...cutting out the eyes is my favorite part.



I'm very busy these days. I'm setting up my new place in the alley near Melian's dumpster. Something had to give and I just couldn't give up my daily neighborhood "patrols" and I had to compulsively order and reorder my duct tape collection, so......All I wanted was for her to put in a little effort. You know?


----------



## theronin23

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I'm very busy these days. I'm setting up my new place in the alley near Melian's dumpster. Something had to give and I just couldn't give up my daily neighborhood "patrols" and I had to compulsively order and reorder my duct tape collection, so......All I wanted was for her to put in a little effort. You know?



Here's a thought. Give some bums a few bucks, put webcams on them, and have them "patrol" for you. That way, you can set up your place, reorganize your duct tape AND cut out eyes, all while watching the "patrols" from your computer.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

theronin23 said:


> Here's a thought. Give some bums a few bucks, put webcams on them, and have them "patrol" for you. That way, you can set up your place, reorganize your duct tape AND cut out eyes, all while watching the "patrols" from your computer.



This is a sound idea. Perhaps it's time for me to take on a personal assistant or two. Stalking Melian is kind of time consuming. And I still need to get the soundproofing work redone on my van and buy a bunch of notebooks and pens so I can write obsessively about her for hours and I have to install cameras all over her place and Thursdays are shot, because I set them aside for ranting at random strangers, so.......yeah. I think I need to learn how to delegate. Thanks Theronin.


----------



## BigChaz

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This is a sound idea. Perhaps it's time for me to take on a personal assistant or two. Stalking Melian is kind of time consuming. And I still need to get the soundproofing work redone on my van and buy a bunch of notebooks and pens so I can write obsessively about her for hours and I have to install cameras all over her place and Thursdays are shot, because I set them aside for ranting at random strangers, so.......yeah. I think I need to learn how to delegate. Thanks Theronin.



I want to be so inappropriate right now


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> I want to be so inappropriate right now



Meh, go for it. You already got people calling you a nob...you got nothin' to lose sir.


----------



## WillSpark

Dr. P Marshall said:


> This is a sound idea. Perhaps it's time for me to take on a personal assistant or two. Stalking Melian is kind of time consuming. And I still need to get the soundproofing work redone on my van and buy a bunch of notebooks and pens so I can write obsessively about her for hours and I have to install cameras all over her place and Thursdays are shot, because I set them aside for ranting at random strangers, so.......yeah. I think I need to learn how to delegate. Thanks Theronin.



You think that's hard? I'm trying to stalk you, and with your schedule, this crap ain't going well. I already have three full time hobos working for me and they already use Melian's dumpster for their food supply. Hell, between putting the cameras up to watch your cameras and hacking the feed, plus making sure my current camera in your van isn't blocked by the soundproofing, I can't even find time to write you creepy slash fanfiction about you, melian, and a barrel of monkeys (with me costarring as one of the monkeys in disguise).


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

WillSpark said:


> I can't even find time to write you creepy slash fanfiction about you, melian, and a barrel of monkeys (with me costarring as one of the monkeys in disguise).


Story of my life.

Being creepy is a lot harder than people think. It's really a full time lifestyle commitment.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> I want to be so inappropriate right now



You are a nob, but I'm going to opt for "bell-end"


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm pretty fucking happy to be going away next weekend. Even if it's only for three days.

:bounce:


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I'm pretty fucking happy to be going away next weekend. Even if it's only for three days.
> 
> :bounce:



Woohoo! I just did a little 3 day getaway myself, it was totally awesome. I hope yours rules too!


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> Woohoo! I just did a little 3 day getaway myself, it was totally awesome. I hope yours rules too!




Thanks! I'm going up North for Thanksgiving. Hang out with my bestie and the kids. Play with crazy dogs and stare at beautiful hills and lakes.


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks! I'm going up North for Thanksgiving. Hang out with my bestie and the kids. Play with crazy dogs and stare at beautiful hills and lakes.



That's exactly what I just did, haha! Rented a couple cottages with a ton of friends. But we're in Ontario, so it's probably much more scenic and beautiful where you are 
Hope you have a blast!


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> That's exactly what I just did, haha! Rented a couple cottages with a ton of friends. But we're in Ontario, so it's probably much more scenic and beautiful where you are
> Hope you have a blast!



Fun! I love cottages, especially with friends.

My best friend's live about 5 hours from Vancouver and in the most gorgeous, quiet, peaceful valley. I sleep like the dead there. Haha.


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> Fun! I love cottages, especially with friends.
> 
> My best friend's live about 5 hours from Vancouver and in the most gorgeous, quiet, peaceful valley. I sleep like the dead there. Haha.



It's crazy what a good night's sleep you can get when there isn't any noise or light pollution!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> It's crazy what a good night's sleep you can get when there isn't any noise or light pollution!!




I'll take this, any day :wubu: (after a storm the last time I was there)


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I'll take this, any day :wubu: (after a storm the last time I was there)



Omg, that is SO beautiful. The place we stayed at was pretty flat, but there was a really beautiful lake. I have always wanted to vacation in your neck of the woods... a bunch of my friends moved out there so I may get the chance to do that one of these days!


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> Omg, that is SO beautiful. The place we stayed at was pretty flat, but there was a really beautiful lake. I have always wanted to vacation in your neck of the woods... a bunch of my friends moved out there so I may get the chance to do that one of these days!




Get your butt out here!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Ugh, I just found out that the national bank that I work for is goin to shut down the operation that I work in, across the country, not just my office. Look out for the press release at 11am PST!!!


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ugh, I just found out that the national bank that I work for is goin to shut down the operation that I work in, across the country, not just my office. Look out for the press release at 11am PST!!!



That sucks buddy!! Sorry about that


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ugh, I just found out that the national bank that I work for is goin to shut down the operation that I work in, across the country, not just my office. Look out for the press release at 11am PST!!!



Aw man, that totally sucks  I hope you manage to make like a cat and land on your feet.


----------



## FishCharming

Tad said:


> Aw man, that totally sucks  I hope you manage to make like a cat and land on your feet.



in those snazzy socks? how could he not? lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Heh, thanks guys. It's all very sudden, but bank of america is really goodabout distressed employees. So they've said that a vast majority of employees are going to be moved to other departments. So hopefully everything works out. Still though, there's always that anxiety.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ugh, I just found out that the national bank that I work for is goin to shut down the operation that I work in, across the country, not just my office. Look out for the press release at 11am PST!!!


 
That's craptastic.

Take it from me though, you'll land on your feet just fine.


----------



## Surlysomething

More than 1



shut up, just SHUT THE FUCK UP
you look like a man and not in a good way
quit talking so goddamn much about nothing
I just don't get it or you
SHUT UP
man-hands, man-mouth
please just leave me alone, ok?
get a freakin' job and quit whining about NOTHING
your food stinks
Repeats for truth.
Ok, that's all. *whew*


----------



## escapist

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ugh, I just found out that the national bank that I work for is goin to shut down the operation that I work in, across the country, not just my office. Look out for the press release at 11am PST!!!



I confess this is giving me flashbacks of the training video's we had to watch on insider trading, insider tips, and work place ethics.

Johnny tell's Suzi that there is going to be a press release at 10am about this quarters earnings for his company and if she was smart she would buy more shares ASAP.

Which of the following answers best describes how serious of an issue this is?
A. Who cares I hate these test anyways.
B. Oh man your all going to burn in hell!
C. All of the above.


----------



## Kazak

escapist said:


> I confess this is giving me flashbacks of the training video's we had to watch on insider trading, insider tips, and work place ethics.
> 
> Johnny tell's Suzi that there is going to be a press release at 10am about this quarters earnings for his company and if she was smart she would buy more shares ASAP.
> 
> Which of the following answers best describes how serious of an issue this is?
> A. Who cares I hate these test anyways.
> B. Oh man your all going to burn in hell!
> C. All of the above.



C. All of the above.


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> More than 1
> 
> 
> shut up, just SHUT THE FUCK UP
> you look like a man and not in a good way
> quit talking so goddamn much about nothing
> I just don't get it or you
> SHUT UP
> man-hands, man-mouth
> please just leave me alone, ok?
> get a freakin' job and quit whining about NOTHING
> your food stinks
> Repeats for truth.
> Ok, that's all. *whew*


 
Whoa, I was pretty pissy that day. Haha.


----------



## Goreki

IC I maybe accidentally fell asleep last night in half the clothes I plan to wear to work today.


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that...

It feels really weird being single again =/

Just takes some adjusting to, I suppose :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

IC that I just wrote a new blog and I am extremely happy with it sometimes its nice to take stock and thank the amazing and inspiring people we know


----------



## djudex

Amaranthine said:


> IC that...
> 
> It feels really weird being single again =/
> 
> Just takes some adjusting to, I suppose :happy:



Oh dear... you realize what you've opened up here, right? :blink:


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> IC that...
> 
> It feels really weird being single again =/
> 
> Just takes some adjusting to, I suppose :happy:



Congratulations on your loss? I can't tell the tone of your post at all!


----------



## spockck

i confess i have a crush on my boyfriends best freind


----------



## Kazak

Amaranthine said:


> IC that...
> 
> It feels really weird being single again =/
> 
> Just takes some adjusting to, I suppose :happy:



you ended with a :happy: so I'm going with ... "good for you! you're better off without him!" 
mmmm... but just in case ima throw in... "awww sorry to hear that! there there" *pat on the shoulder*


----------



## LovesBigMen

Amaranthine said:


> IC that...
> 
> It feels really weird being single again =/
> 
> Just takes some adjusting to, I suppose :happy:



Ahhh well a new chapter in life yes :happy:


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> IC that...
> 
> It feels really weird being single again =/
> 
> Just takes some adjusting to, I suppose :happy:



sorry for your situation. the whole going away to college relationship hardly ever works out though. now you get to really experience college as an individual and not just part of a couple. mazeltov!


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> sorry for your situation. the whole going away to college relationship hardly ever works out though. now you get to really experience college as an individual and not just part of a couple. mazeltov!



...Aren't you guys in the same city?

But, sorry, Aramanthine. At least you get to live the wild college life now?


----------



## FishCharming

bionic_eggplant said:


> ...Aren't you guys in the same city?
> 
> But, sorry, Aramanthine. At least you get to live the wild college life now?



what are you suggesting?


----------



## Paquito

IC that I want to go see It's Kind of A Funny Story. Contemplating if the potential lulz factor is greater than the fact that I'll be that guy who goes by himself. :/

Also, it means that you two should pork.


----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


> Also, it means that you two should pork.



isn't she a vegetarian? that means we'd have to soy which doesn't carry the same gravitas...


----------



## Paquito

Toss. That. Salad.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> IC that I want to go see It's Kind of A Funny Story. Contemplating if the potential lulz factor is greater than the fact that I'll be that guy who goes by himself. :/
> 
> Also, it means that you two should pork.



I also want to see that movie, though I also don't wanna go alone like in the theater it self it's okay I am sitting in the dark by my self no biggy, but going out of the theaters sitting there alone I hate that part so I don't go alone anymore.


----------



## Amaranthine

Heh, thank you everyone =] 

Yeah, we're in the same city...but it didn't even feel like we were dating anymore. Just good friends. So we decided to stop pretend we were dating. 

It's...really weird...but probably for the best. 


Aaaaand, IC that my parents are visiting for the weekend and I totally forgot how much they drain me. They're miserable together.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Paquito said:


> IC that I want to go see It's Kind of A Funny Story. Contemplating if the potential lulz factor is greater than the fact that I'll be that guy who goes by himself. :/





LovesBigMen said:


> I also want to see that movie, though I also don't wanna go alone like in the theater it self it's okay I am sitting in the dark by my self no biggy, but going out of the theaters sitting there alone I hate that part so I don't go alone anymore.


*
I love going to the movies alone!!! 
To me it's one of lifes guilty pleasures kinda sorta....I love going early on Friday afternoon ....when a movie opens and no one has seen it yet...and the theatre is empty.....or sat /sun on a beautiful day....
*


----------



## LovesBigMen

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> I love going to the movies alone!!!
> To me it's one of lifes guilty pleasures kinda sorta....I love going early on Friday afternoon ....when a movie opens and no one has seen it yet...and the theatre is empty.....or sat /sun on a beautiful day....
> *



Well that's true and I would feel the same way as you, but I don't drive xD


----------



## bigpulve

IC I did something I never ever thought I would do. I gave permission to four people to play match maker with me. My ex gf, my sorta best friend, my aunt and my brother from another mother.


----------



## ~da rev~

This is one of those songs that can make me tear up due to its epicness. Tear up hardcore.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Pz0TGzqX2k

Especially the end.


----------



## Paquito

IC that a bunch of Dimmers made it into my dream last night.
Relax, not one of THOSE kinds of dreams. The sheets are dry and everything.

So apparently I'm on this school trip to "Universal Studios" (even though it's more like an arcade/that Pizza Place in the Toy Story Movie/an adult Chuck E. Cheese), and somehow I bring along Bionic, Hozay, Will, Alicia Rose, and Casting Pearls. So we're all driving on the road (in matching white little cars, totally sweet), and Bionic keeps passing me. She like squeezes through the lanes, cackling maniacally. We all board this... thing. It's kinda like those big trailers that hold a bunch of cars, except that we can all drive on it... Anyway, I start doing that same squeezing-through-two-lanes-even-though-there's-no-room-but-it's-ok-cuz-it's-totes-a-dream. I get in some kind of trouble, blah blah blah, we get to Universal Studios.

Then Bio, Hozay, Will and I go into the place and start looking for other people to hang out with. My friend Melanie, Casting Pearls and Alicia, and just a bunch of random peeps. I think halfway through it we were trying to get Will to ask out Reggie Rocket (ROCKET POWER), cuz she has to be legal by now.

Yea. Weird night.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> IC that a bunch of Dimmers made it into my dream last night.
> Relax, not one of THOSE kinds of dreams. The sheets are dry and everything.
> 
> So apparently I'm on this school trip to "Universal Studios" (even though it's more like an arcade/that Pizza Place in the Toy Story Movie/an adult Chuck E. Cheese), and somehow I bring along Bionic, Hozay, Will, Alicia Rose, and Casting Pearls. So we're all driving on the road (in matching white little cars, totally sweet), and Bionic keeps passing me. She like squeezes through the lanes, cackling maniacally. We all board this... thing. It's kinda like those big trailers that hold a bunch of cars, except that we can all drive on it... Anyway, I start doing that same squeezing-through-two-lanes-even-though-there's-no-room-but-it's-ok-cuz-it's-totes-a-dream. I get in some kind of trouble, blah blah blah, we get to Universal Studios.
> 
> Then Bio, Hozay, Will and I go into the place and start looking for other people to hang out with. My friend Melanie, Casting Pearls and Alicia, and just a bunch of random peeps. I think halfway through it we were trying to get Will to ask out Reggie Rocket (ROCKET POWER), cuz she has to be legal by now.
> 
> Yea. Weird night.


YAAAAY I made it in someone's dream. <YES I AM THAT POWERFUL!!!>

<Dood..that's a cool dream>

SUPERSTAR!!!! :bow:


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> IC that a bunch of Dimmers made it into my dream last night.
> Relax, not one of THOSE kinds of dreams. The sheets are dry and everything.
> 
> So apparently I'm on this school trip to "Universal Studios" (even though it's more like an arcade/that Pizza Place in the Toy Story Movie/an adult Chuck E. Cheese), and somehow I bring along Bionic, Hozay, Will, Alicia Rose, and Casting Pearls. So we're all driving on the road (in matching white little cars, totally sweet), and Bionic keeps passing me. She like squeezes through the lanes, cackling maniacally. We all board this... thing. It's kinda like those big trailers that hold a bunch of cars, except that we can all drive on it... Anyway, I start doing that same squeezing-through-two-lanes-even-though-there's-no-room-but-it's-ok-cuz-it's-totes-a-dream. I get in some kind of trouble, blah blah blah, we get to Universal Studios.
> 
> Then Bio, Hozay, Will and I go into the place and start looking for other people to hang out with. My friend Melanie, Casting Pearls and Alicia, and just a bunch of random peeps. I think halfway through it we were trying to get Will to ask out Reggie Rocket (ROCKET POWER), cuz she has to be legal by now.
> 
> Yea. Weird night.



1. That dream sounds awesome.

2. .....I'd do Reggie Rocket. 






AW YEEEAAAAAHHHHHH

Bionic can have Tito


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

hahaha, I feel so awesome being in your dream. 

Also, I confess I feel super lucky to have the friends that I have. One of them just called me up and asked me if I wanted to volunteer, (because she had put in a good word for me) at a Kansas City BBQ Society sanctioned cook off here in town, as a judge. She said I Just had to show up from 10am-6pm and eat BBQ and judge. 

How fucking cool is that? I'm looking forward to next saturday.


----------



## BigChaz

I just blinked and had a dream. I killed Paquito for not having me in his crazy dream. S'ok. My dream was awesome.


----------



## Paquito

Well I dream about you all the time, but the board doesn't need to hear about our escapades. Not until I've published my entire memoir, anyway.


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> Well I dream about you all the time, but the board doesn't need to hear about our escapades. Not until I've published my entire memoir, anyway.



Oh, I thought it was one of those situations where he shows up at your funeral, and explains to your poor widow that you were on the down low; your widow isn't really that surprised and they end up going off into a side room together to share memories and cry.


----------



## WillSpark

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahaha, I feel so awesome being in your dream.
> 
> Also, I confess I feel super lucky to have the friends that I have. One of them just called me up and asked me if I wanted to volunteer, (because she had put in a good word for me) at a Kansas City BBQ Society sanctioned cook off here in town, as a judge. She said I Just had to show up from 10am-6pm and eat BBQ and judge.
> 
> How fucking cool is that? I'm looking forward to next saturday.



Psh. Good luck with KC BBQ there. I'd wanna be there just to make sure they live up to reputation.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

WillSpark said:


> Psh. Good luck with KC BBQ there. I'd wanna be there just to make sure they live up to reputation.



Heh, I was waiting for you to say something 

I guess the cool part is they're only using KC beef? 

So we'll see how it goes. 

If anything, I get to eat BBQ for free.


----------



## Zowie

I made it in a dream! Sweet. 

I confess, there are days that I have no patience for people with food allergies. I had a woman on my case today because we don't carry any nut-dairy-egg-gluten free desserts. I just want to whip out my "survival of the fittest" rant and smack her in the face with it. YOU ARE SUPPOSE TO BE DEAD.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> If anything, I get to eat BBQ for free.



This is the part where my hatred of you will cause me to murder you in my dream tonight. With Will and Reggie Rocket hooking up behind me (btw, last night we decided that she's 26. go with it).


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC I love Paquito too much.


----------



## Paquito

Thas' right baby. Let's rechristen that mattress on your wall, eh?


----------



## Sasquatch!

When I make teh suh-weet BHM secks to you I feel like we defy gravity.


----------



## Paquito

Suck on that, Newton.
although I prefer it when Sassy sucks on it...


----------



## Sasquatch!

I am totally naming my wanger Newton.


----------



## Goreki

If you guys don't sell tickets to that, I'll be very disappointed in you both.


----------



## spiritangel

Goreki said:


> If you guys don't sell tickets to that, I'll be very disappointed in you both.



I think cause its my birthday in a few days I should get the first ticket and it should be free

plus someone needs to take pics for the website that will inevitably come from such a pairing


----------



## Tad

bionic_eggplant said:


> I confess, there are days that I have no patience for people with food allergies. I had a woman on my case today because we don't carry any nut-dairy-egg-gluten free desserts. I just want to whip out my "survival of the fittest" rant and smack her in the face with it. YOU ARE SUPPOSE TO BE DEAD.



Aside from that, who makes desserts without eggs, cream, or flour? I mean seriously, go have a bowl of strawberries with sugar or some frozen tofu immitation of ice cream (to be clear, those are both quite good, not dissing them), but don't expect to find a dessert of that type in a bakery :doh:


----------



## spiritangel

IC My sister is trying my patience she promised to lend me her big suitcase to go away instead she sends my nieces broken one (seriously you have to hand move the zips the pulls are missing and both handles are broken) so now intead of having an extra suitcase with me for reverse cycle garbage I have to take two full ones with me hmm wonder if shed be mad if I threw out the blanket she gave me to take its falling appart sigh so much for being reasonably organised and unstressed this is crazy 6hrs on 3 trains with 2 suitcases and a backpack grrrrrrr


----------



## Esther

Tad said:


> Aside from that, who makes desserts without eggs, cream, or flour? I mean seriously, go have a bowl of strawberries with sugar or some frozen tofu immitation of ice cream (to be clear, those are both quite good, not dissing them), but don't expect to find a dessert of that type in a bakery :doh:



That's how I feel about it. It must be incredibly frustrating to live with food allergies, but you should know better than to expect every chain store to carry your odd requests.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I love all the avatars Casting Pearls puts up. 
PANDA'S awesome!!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C that I love all the avatars Casting Pearls puts up.
> PANDA'S awesome!!!!!


YOU is awesome!!! yes you are!!!

(((hugs)))


----------



## LovesBigMen

CastingPearls said:


> YOU is awesome!!! yes you are!!!
> 
> (((hugs)))



Your more awesome you know it is true!
yay hugs woot woot hugs woot woot! I like hugs *hugs back*
:happy:


----------



## chicken legs

IC I smell fresh blood.:eat2:


----------



## BigChaz

I confess I am done messing with Manbeef and I am just going to hope he reforms


----------



## Surlysomething

BigChaz said:


> I confess I am done messing with Manbeef and I am just going to hope he reforms


 

Reforms or conforms?


----------



## TDElazul

I confess that I've yet to tell anyone I know in person that I like being fat and want to gain weight, though my dad probably has already figured it out and doesn't really care, haha.


----------



## theronin23

IC I hate scene kids. Period. Online and IRL. They ruin everything.


----------



## nic_nic07

Just saying...but I just want someone to create a cloning machine...I feel as though it would solve all of my problems. 'Tis my confession of singledom.

:dreamy sigh::


----------



## BigChaz

nic_nic07 said:


> Just saying...but I just want someone to create a cloning machine...I feel as though it would solve all of my problems. 'Tis my confession of singledom.
> 
> :dreamy sigh::



It would definitely solve my dreams.

My dreams of a Chaz army.


----------



## nic_nic07

BigChaz said:


> It would definitely solve my dreams.
> 
> My dreams of a Chaz army.


 

Hate to say it, but that wouldn't solve my problems.


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> It would definitely solve my dreams.
> 
> My dreams of a Chaz army.



Will they all be wearing underwear, spaghetti strainers on their heads, and brandishing whisks?
Because if that's the case, I'll drop art and go into genetics rightaway.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Will they all be wearing underwear, spaghetti strainers on their heads, and brandishing whisks?
> Because if that's the case, I'll drop art and go into genetics rightaway.



Get Melian on this shit.


----------



## Surlysomething




----------



## Esther

Hahahahaha. Surly, that picture made my day.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> Hahahahaha. Surly, that picture made my day.



I'm not fucking kidding, milk shot out of my nose when I saw that. Best LOL cat ever.


----------



## nic_nic07

Running through the grass to instrumental music kitty, is happy.

Nicole is pleased.  And, also needs to say "d'aaawwwwww..."


----------



## LovesBigMen

Wont let me rep you but that pic cat words fit amazing hahahaha!


----------



## Zowie

It's doing the Pépé Le Piew hop!


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


>


I liked it so much I put it on my Facebook wall in response to a former friend who told me to refrain from using 'the four-letter-word' on my wall. I dedicated it to her.


----------



## Surlysomething

Glad you all liked it.


It sums up my life very nicely. Haha.


----------



## ManBeef

BigChaz said:


> I confess I am done messing with Manbeef and I am just going to hope he reforms



I confess I secretly envy you


----------



## ManBeef

CastingPearls said:


> I liked it so much I put it on my Facebook wall in response to a former friend who told me to refrain from using 'the four-letter-word' on my wall. I dedicated it to her.



I also confess I farted a little after seeing this


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that teenagers scare the living shit outta me. 

Oh how I love when random songs pop into my head...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6EQAOmJrbw&ob=av2e


----------



## ManBeef

I made a mess of the toilet seat trying to pee with morning wood


----------



## JenFromOC

I confess that.....


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that I wish the paysite stuff was on a completely different website.


Yeah, yeah. Don't look at it, I get it. But it's my confession! Take that bullshit to shutty-town!


----------



## Mordecai

I felt like going commando today.


----------



## Zowie

I went to bed much to late, woke up in the ass-crack of dawn to go to work, spent an hour in the freezer trying to find a goddamned loaf of sprouted wheat bread because this lady HAD to have it, spending the afternoon doing homework, and then going out dancing with my roomies tonight.  It's good to be a student.


----------



## Mordecai

Dancing? What do you think this is, Footloose?


----------



## Zowie

Odenthalius said:


> Dancing? What do you think this is, Footloose?



Considering my dancing skills, more like Loosefoot.


----------



## Mordecai

bionic_eggplant said:


> Considering my dancing skills, more like Loosefoot.



A foot with much experience.


----------



## BigChaz

I just burned my belly again while cooking dinner 

Getting fatter is like getting a new car - It takes awhile to get used to the new dimensions

edit: maybe i should start cooking in more than my boxers


----------



## theronin23

IC that I have a REALLY bad split lip that hurts like a sonuvabitch, but was extremely hesitant to go for the blistex until now. Reason being, I found out the hard way a couple years back that blistex lip medex glows under blacklight. THAT was an embarrassing work shift, and I've just kind of shied away from it ever since


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> IC that I have a REALLY bad split lip that hurts like a sonuvabitch, but was extremely hesitant to go for the blistex until now. Reason being, I found out the hard way a couple years back that blistex lip medex glows under blacklight. THAT was an embarrassing work shift, and I've just kind of shied away from it ever since



It probably looked like you sucked some dude off right before coming to work


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> It probably looked like you sucked some dude off right before coming to work



Gee, thanks for stating what didn't need to be.

You're like that one guy in every group of friends who when someone's bragging about getting some says some lame thing like "I'm not gonna say either way; but, she's gonna be walking funny for a couple days," yells out, "YEAH, CUZ HE FUCKED HER SO HARD." like a fucking autistic.


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> Gee, thanks for stating what didn't need to be.
> 
> You're like that one guy in every group of friends who when someone's bragging about getting some says some lame thing like "I'm not gonna say either way; but, she's gonna be walking funny for a couple days," yells out, "YEAH, CUZ HE FUCKED HER SO HARD." like a fucking autistic.



Why so serious


----------



## Sasquatch!

Sweet mother of Sound, Ronin. I owe you rep.


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> Why so serious



You tell me.


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> You tell me.



You shouldn't be a dick to me then post that picture, ma'am.


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> You shouldn't be a dick to me then post that picture, ma'am.



OOOO, you posted the drunk pic of me that I fucking posted to the board.

Congrats on your post of no consequence.


----------



## BigChaz

theronin23 said:


> OOOO, you posted the drunk pic of me that I fucking posted to the board.
> 
> Congrats on your post of no consequence.



Ah yes, that was the goal of my post. I'm going to go watch Castle now


----------



## theronin23

BigChaz said:


> Ah yes, that was the goal of my post. I'm going to go watch Castle now



To waste board space for no reason? You passed with flying colors, sir.


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> Sweet mother of Sound, Ronin. I owe you rep.



I got him for you.

IC I took a long nap and now I really need to go to bed.


----------



## Tad

BigChaz said:


> edit: maybe i should start cooking in more than my boxers



Sounds like an apron might also be appropriate? (and I'm guessing the ladies here would not object to those pictures either....)


----------



## JenFromOC

theronin23 said:


> Gee, thanks for stating what didn't need to be.
> 
> You're like that one guy in every group of friends who when someone's bragging about getting some says some lame thing like "I'm not gonna say either way; but, she's gonna be walking funny for a couple days," yells out, "YEAH, CUZ HE FUCKED HER SO HARD." like a fucking autistic.



LOL @ "like a fucking autistic"

Gawd, why do I have to laugh at such inappropriate things?


----------



## Zowie

My roommate was just telling me about her halloween costume, and I confess, I'm a little jealous. She's going to get a load of stuffed dog plushies, put pink ribbons on them, stick them to an outfit, and then wrap a garden hose around herself.
"Bitches and Hoes"


----------



## theronin23

JenFromOC said:


> LOL @ "like a fucking autistic"
> 
> Gawd, why do I have to laugh at such inappropriate things?



Because that's what's SPOSED to make you laugh.


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> My roommate was just telling me about her halloween costume, and I confess, I'm a little jealous. She's going to get a load of stuffed dog plushies, put pink ribbons on them, stick them to an outfit, and then wrap a garden hose around herself.
> "Bitches and Hoes"



Omg. I don't know your roommate so it's okay if I steal that. hahahahaha
Just get a long black wig and wax lips and tie plastic baby dolls all over your body and go as Octomom!


----------



## Zowie

Esther said:


> Omg. I don't know your roommate so it's okay if I steal that. hahahahaha
> Just get a long black wig and wax lips and tie plastic baby dolls all over your body and go as Octomom!



HAHAHA, so innapropriate...


----------



## ManBeef

theronin23 said:


> Gee, thanks for stating what didn't need to be.
> 
> You're like that one guy in every group of friends who when someone's bragging about getting some says some lame thing like "I'm not gonna say either way; but, she's gonna be walking funny for a couple days," yells out, "YEAH, CUZ HE FUCKED HER SO HARD." like a fucking autistic.



LMFAO! I laughed myself right off the bed.


----------



## Joe944

I have nothing in mind to be for Halloween, and I'm too busy to think about it!


----------



## Paquito

IC that life is a hot mess right now. It turns out that class registration for next semester is in 6 days. 
I have no major.
I have no core classes.
And instead of getting to meet with a counselor to discuss what might be a good choice for me, I get to make the decision tonight/tomorrow. 

Stressed.


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> IC that life is a hot mess right now. It turns out that class registration for next semester is in 6 days.
> I have no major.
> I have no core classes.
> And instead of getting to meet with a counselor to discuss what might be a good choice for me, I get to make the decision tonight/tomorrow.
> 
> Stressed.



Why don't you have a major? Just havnt been able to decide or something else?


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> Why don't you have a major? Just havnt been able to decide or something else?



Can't decide. I'm really not passionate about the choices here (or anywhere, really).

I dunno. I hear my friends and classmates talk about how much they love their major, their studies, and I just don't see anything that I'd like enough to study for the next couple of years. Or do for the rest of my life.


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> Can't decide. I'm really not passionate about the choices here (or anywhere, really).
> 
> I dunno. I hear my friends and classmates talk about how much they love their major, their studies, and I just don't see anything that I'd like enough to study for the next couple of years. Or do for the rest of my life.



That is a tough position, man. I can't pretend like I know you well enough to start tossing out suggestions, but I wish you luck! You seem pretty darn smart, for whatever that counts for.


----------



## Vageta

I confess that gummy worms are no substitute for chocolate.


*eat his gummy worms and bitches....


----------



## theronin23

Paquito said:


> Can't decide. I'm really not passionate about the choices here (or anywhere, really).
> 
> I dunno. I hear my friends and classmates talk about how much they love their major, their studies, and I just don't see anything that I'd like enough to study for the next couple of years. Or do for the rest of my life.



Well, just a suggestion, figure out what you love most. Pretty much whatever you love to do you can turn into a career somehow, and it's never too late to change your mind. 

I went 6 years thinking I was going to be a profiler. I had my life and education planned out. Now, after I get my B.A. in Forensic Psych so I have a fallback, I'm going to film school. I mean, you gotta go with something you know you'll LOVE til the day you die.


----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


> Can't decide. I'm really not passionate about the choices here (or anywhere, really).
> 
> I dunno. I hear my friends and classmates talk about how much they love their major, their studies, and I just don't see anything that I'd like enough to study for the next couple of years. Or do for the rest of my life.



ooh, well i totally have suggestions!

Underwater Basket Weaving
Hosiery
Fine Art with an emphasis on sequin themed ensembles
and gynecology


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> Fine Art with an emphasis on sequin themed ensembles



A double major in Liberace and Bob Fosse?


----------



## Paquito

Certificates in Being a Hot Mess and Calling People Skanks in Armani.


----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


> Certificates in Being a Hot Mess and Calling People Skanks in Armani.



certificates arent worth crap these days; what you need is a Master's in Awesomesaucery


----------



## Esther

I still wonder every day what the fuck I should do with my impending honours degree in English Literature (I will have this in six months).
Bad. Choice.


----------



## Paquito

FishCharming said:


> certificates arent worth crap these days; what you need is a Master's in Awesomesaucery



Psh. I know I'm gonna get a certificate in Latin American studies.


... if I take the 3 classes for that certificate, and take Spanish (which would count as an elective in most majors), I could technically put off choosing a major...


----------



## theronin23

IC I'm getting sick and tired of waiting for the Spider-Man: Turn Off The Dark OBC. There isn't even a release date set yet!


----------



## Zowie

Fist-bump to Paquito and Esther. I spent my whole class today seriously contemplating dropping art and going into engineering/physics. I would do it, but considering I'd have to go back and do a bunch of high-school classes... UGH.


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> Fist-bump to Paquito and Esther. I spent my whole class today seriously contemplating dropping art and going into engineering/physics. I would do it, but considering I'd have to go back and do a bunch of high-school classes... UGH.



It's definitely fucking scary. A lot of my friends changed majors a bunch of times and ended up really happy in the end. Sometimes it makes me doubt sticking with mine.


----------



## Paquito

I think I should just try out for the Jersey Shore.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

theronin23 said:


> IC I'm getting sick and tired of waiting for the Spider-Man: Turn Off The Dark OBC. There isn't even a release date set yet!



The show starts previews on November 14 here in New York, Official Broadway opening on December 21st.


----------



## theronin23

OneWickedAngel said:


> The show starts previews on November 14 here in New York, Official Broadway opening on December 21st.



I know when the show starts. I've been following it since it's inception, I'm talking about the OBC, there's no release for that.

I need official lyrics for "Boy Falls From The Sky", the song that's already been played, AND I want more haha


----------



## Vageta

Esther said:


> It's definitely fucking scary. A lot of my friends changed majors a bunch of times and ended up really happy in the end. Sometimes it makes me doubt sticking with mine.



I think the basic truth is the 60% of the majors are useless when you start looking for a job to pay off those student loans. 

I think many of those majors should not be legal as majors but instead minors. too many of my friends have useless majors and are now waiters and waitressess....

Just my $.02


----------



## Esther

Vageta said:


> I think the basic truth is the 60% of the majors are useless when you start looking for a job to pay off those student loans.
> 
> I think many of those majors should not be legal as majors but instead minors. too many of my friends have useless majors and are now waiters and waitressess....
> 
> Just my $.02



Um, I wouldn't go so far as to say that. I will not let myself become a waitress because I know enough to go into post grad studies. You need to specialize your major if you want to get a job.


----------



## Zowie

Esther said:


> Um, I wouldn't go so far as to say that. I will not let myself become a waitress because I know enough to go into post grad studies. You need to specialize your major if you want to get a job.



Not to mention, I really enjoy studying in my field. Tough luck if I can never get a job or commission work. That's what marrying rich is for.


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> Not to mention, I really enjoy studying in my field. Tough luck if I can never get a job or commission work. That's what marrying rich is for.



Publish your own comic, that's how most people get noticed nowadays.


----------



## Vageta

Esther said:


> Um, I wouldn't go so far as to say that. I will not let myself become a waitress because I know enough to go into post grad studies. You need to specialize your major if you want to get a job.



Yea people can go on and get a masters to teach others the knowledge so that they can become waitresses...

Im sorry that sounded mean, and you know I think very highly of you...

Im just sayin...


----------



## Esther

Vageta said:


> Yea people can go on and get a masters to teach others the knowledge so that they can become waitresses...
> 
> Im sorry that sounded mean, and you know I think very highly of you...
> 
> Im just sayin...



Well, you're being a fucking dick right now.


----------



## Vageta

bionic_eggplant said:


> Not to mention, I really enjoy studying in my field. Tough luck if I can never get a job or commission work. That's what marrying rich is for.




I know many who stated the same......only to regret it 


Not an attack....Im sorry in advance


----------



## Esther

Vageta said:


> I know many who stated the same......only to regret it
> 
> 
> Not an attack....Im sorry in advance



I think you should just can it right now.


----------



## Vageta

Esther said:


> Well, you're being a fucking dick right now.





Im being a dick because I care. If I was REALLY a dick Id say, oh yea keep it up, everything will be just fine.

Not that it wont, buts you choose how bumpy the road ahead of you is.

You are ridiculously beautiful and probably pretty darn smart. Think strongly about what you do. You are the master of your own destiny


----------



## FishCharming

what's wrong with being a waitress?? i'm a waiter!


----------



## Vageta

Esther said:


> I think you should just can it right now.




OK my bad. I'll shut up.


:doh:


----------



## Paquito

Vageta said:


> Im being a dick because I care. If I was REALLY a dick Id say, oh yea keep it up, everything will be just fine.
> 
> Not that it wont, buts you choose how bumpy the road ahead of you is.
> 
> You are ridiculously beautiful and probably pretty darn smart. Think strongly about what you do. You are the master of your own destiny



I know what you can do. It starts with an F, and ends with an F.
Care to buy a vowel?

And yes, I'm being a dick.


----------



## Vageta

FishCharming said:


> what's wrong with being a waitress?? i'm a waiter!



I LOVED being a waiter!! Was one for 6 years!! but I didnt go to college and owed $40,000 or more to be a waiter.


I should have kept my big fat mouth shut.

guys Im sorry for speaking my oppinion on this one. My bad!!!

!!Everyone throw rocks at me now!!


----------



## BigChaz

Breaking News: Vageta is a dick


----------



## Zowie

FYI, Esther, my mum had a masters in 16th century english lit, which she says is actually even more useless than my art degrees. But, what she always said, was that "It taught her to think". So go with that?


----------



## Esther

Vageta said:


> Im being a dick because I care. If I was REALLY a dick Id say, oh yea keep it up, everything will be just fine.
> 
> Not that it wont, buts you choose how bumpy the road ahead of you is.
> 
> You are ridiculously beautiful and probably pretty darn smart. Think strongly about what you do. You are the master of your own destiny



Um, I do think strongly about what I do, and it's none of your fucking business. And who the fuck are you to say that you know what choices I should be making?
Presumptuous asshole.


----------



## Venom

Esther said:


> I still wonder every day what the fuck I should do with my impending honours degree in English Literature (I will have this in six months).
> Bad. Choice.



If you can put up with kids look into being a nanny for crazy rich people. A friend of mine got her masters in english and got a nanny job making $75k.


----------



## BigChaz

Venom said:


> If you can put up with kids look into being a nanny for crazy rich people. A friend of mine got her masters in english and got a nanny job making $75k.



ESTHER COULD BE THE NEXT MARY POPPINS HOLY SHIT


----------



## Esther

bionic_eggplant said:


> FYI, Esther, my mum had a masters in 16th century english lit, which she says is actually even more useless than my art degrees. But, what she always said, was that "It taught her to think". So go with that?



What narrow-minded, ignorant pricks don't realize is that you need to think outside the box a bit when trying to apply a University degree to real life. What your mom said is completely true, it teaches you to think and approach the world in a different way. Talking to your faculty's academic counsellor is a great idea, because they can give you all kinds of ideas for post-graduate studies or even just things to apply for, job-wise.


----------



## Vageta

Esther said:


> Um, I do think strongly about what I do, and it's none of your fucking business. And who the fuck are you to say that you know what choices I should be making?
> Presumptuous asshole.




You are right. I am completely wrong. I am a stupid asshole and I misspoke. It is definitely not my place to say anything. I am sorry for offending you. I should learn to think about what I say sometimes and how it might affect others. I could not be more wrong. 

Kill me.:doh:


----------



## djudex

Wow... got all angrified in here....


----------



## Esther

Venom said:


> If you can put up with kids look into being a nanny for crazy rich people. A friend of mine got her masters in english and got a nanny job making $75k.



I wouldn't mind that, I quite like children. I was thinking of teacher's college anyway!


----------



## Esther

djudex said:


> Wow... got all angrified in here....



I can bite when I have to.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> I can bite when I have to.



This arouses me.


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> I can bite when I have to.



you are so hot when you're angry! :wubu:

Vageta, say something else to piss her off! quick man!!!


----------



## Vageta

FishCharming said:


> you are so hot when you're angry! :wubu:
> 
> Vageta, say something else to piss her off! quick man!!!





Dude I am a stupid fuck. I just pissed off my favorite woman on this board.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

DISTRACTION!!!


----------



## BigChaz

yummy yummy


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> yummy yummy



I think it worked. Sir, you and I could be a super-team.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm surprised you guys don't just go to a chat room instead of all these back and forth posts.

Haha


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think it worked. Sir, you and I could be a super-team.



Stopping crime one Krispy Kreme at a time!


----------



## Paquito

Incidentally, I just ate a Krispy Kreme doughnut.

Mind = blown.


----------



## BigChaz

Out of context that picture of me eating a watermelon goes from dumb to flat-out retarded. Out of context that picture of me eating a watermelon on an ipad in your lap goes from chuckle inducing to flat-out gay.

What have we done?


----------



## BigChaz

Paquito said:


> Incidentally, I just ate a Krispy Kreme doughnut.
> 
> Mind = blown.



Fat people like Krispy Kreme. The odds were in our favor.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> Incidentally, I just ate a Krispy Kreme doughnut.
> 
> Mind = blown.


Me too! <eerie>


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> Out of context that picture of me eating a watermelon goes from dumb to flat-out retarded. Out of context that picture of me eating a watermelon on an ipad in your lap goes from chuckle inducing to flat-out gay.
> 
> What have we done?



the homo eroticism is so extreme that it actually works it's way back into being straight. i am sooo turned on right now


----------



## BigChaz

FishCharming said:


> the homo eroticism is so extreme that it actually works it's way back into being straight. i am sooo turned on right now



OH........phew

edit: Fuck it, I am going to Krispy Kreme for breakfast tomorrow, there is one within walking distance of my office.

edit2: I always feel like a fatass eating a box of donuts. They should make glazed donuts that are more filling

edit3: I guess I could go to dunkin donut and get a cake-style donut instead.

edit4: These decisions suck, why is life so hard


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> OH........phew
> 
> edit: Fuck it, I am going to Krispy Kreme for breakfast tomorrow, there is one within walking distance of my office.
> 
> edit2: I always feel like a fatass eating a box of donuts. They should make glazed donuts that are more filling
> 
> edit3: I guess I could go to dunkin donut and get a cake-style donut instead.
> 
> edit4: These decisions suck, why is life so hard



No kidding... I'm dying for a donut now.


----------



## Paquito

BigChaz said:


> edit2: I always feel like a fatass eating a box of donuts. They should make glazed donuts that are more filling



I know right? But cmon, we have to get to the double digits for it to actually be filling.

Also, Krispy Kreme made my totally innocent, Christian roommate make orgasm noises. I love Krispy Kreme.


----------



## CastingPearls

In the interest of full disclosure, I actually ate three.


----------



## nic_nic07

I haven't had a doughnut in a really long time. O_O I just now realized that. 

.....and now I kinda want one. >_< :eat2:


----------



## Sasquatch!

I am LOLing so much at some peoples' online ineptitude.


----------



## Tad

Paquito said:


> Can't decide. I'm really not passionate about the choices here (or anywhere, really).
> 
> I dunno. I hear my friends and classmates talk about how much they love their major, their studies, and I just don't see anything that I'd like enough to study for the next couple of years. Or do for the rest of my life.



OK, trying to make any suggestions through the internet is probably folly, but I'm going to lob a few thoughts your way:

- Your Myers-Briggs temperment came out ENFJ, but really mild on the J. Keirsey would say you were of the idealist type, and a 'teacher' bordering on a 'Champion'. Here is a link to an article on the keirsey.com web site about job types that idealists tend to go for: http://www.keirsey.com/personalityzone/wz21.asp

- Looking at those two, it would suggest to me that you are more apt to want to work more broadly, likely with people, rather than chasing a narrow specialty. Narrow specialties make for easier career paths, but they are not so great to go after if you decide that isn't what you want to do. So in general terms, a 'liberal arts' type education may be a good match for you, rather than trying to take something more applied?

- Of course, it never hurts to figure out a likely first job after schooling, and make sure you have some key courses for it!

- I would think perhaps something where you get more formal studying of people and how they work could be good for you? Something in the social sciences (psychology, sociology, anthropology), or even management science type courses if your school offers them (organizational behavior, economics) as those also give a different window on how people tick and how they behave.

Again, this is random advice from a near total stranger, is worth what you paid for it, no warranty express or implied, your mileage may vary, and use at your own risk!


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that i'm surprised at my resilience.

I'm not often proud of myself, but this past 30 days or so, i'm VERY proud. I'm being pro-active with my life for a change and it's paying off.


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that i'm surprised at my resilience.
> 
> I'm not often proud of myself, but this past 30 days or so, i'm VERY proud. I'm being pro-active with my life for a change and it's paying off.


I'm not surprised -- I figured you for a tough cookie. 

-Rusty


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I confess that i'm surprised at my resilience.
> 
> I'm not often proud of myself, but this past 30 days or so, i'm VERY proud. I'm being pro-active with my life for a change and it's paying off.



*YOU GO GIRL!!! change is good*


----------



## djudex

IC seeing all of these amazing Dimmer FFAs who are in relationships and/or 2000+km away is beginning to drive me a little spare


----------



## Tad

IC that Im stupid hungry this morning. I had my normal breakfast, ate my mid-morning bran muffin by 9:30, ended up eating part of my lunch (5 small rice-stuffed grape leaves) around 10:30, and just had the treat from my lunch (chocolate-chip square) at 11:15. And Im still just ravenous, in the it is hard to think of anything other than food sort of way. :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess I refer to my bedroom as a boudoir.


----------



## ManBeef

nic_nic07 said:


> I haven't had a doughnut in a really long time. O_O I just now realized that.
> 
> .....and now I kinda want one. >_< :eat2:



Get me one of them there cream filled ones please ma'am


----------



## ManBeef

Sasquatch! said:


> I confess I refer to my bedroom as a boudoir.


There is nothing like seeing a nice plump boudoir in a pair of tight jeans... mmmmm.


----------



## Venom

IC I'm starting to feel like a creeper, this girl in my class every day writes her schedule and bills and what not for like 45min, somehow her bank account went down about $3,500 since Tues and I am wondering why.


----------



## Sasquatch!

ManBeef said:


> There is nothing like seeing a nice plump boudoir in a pair of tight jeans... mmmmm.



Do you even know what a boudoir is?


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> Do you even know what a boudoir is?



For some reason, this was VERY funny to me.

I always have been a sucker for reactionary comedy though


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> For some reason, this was VERY funny to me.
> 
> I always have been a sucker for reactionary comedy though


*scratches head*


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> *scratches head*



Y'know how some people laugh when someone says something stupid?

I tend to laugh more at the serious WTF reaction from the people who the person said it to.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Ronin sometimes I worry about you.


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> Ronin sometimes I worry about you.



i think the squatch needs a black cherry mike's hard lemonade also.


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> Ronin sometimes I worry about you.



I get that a lot.


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> I get that a lot.



As a fellow circle member, if you need to chat you know you can shoot me a PM.


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> As a fellow circle member, if you need to chat you know you can shoot me a PM.



Wait...which Circle? Are we thinking of the same Circle here?


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> Wait...which Circle? Are we thinking of the same Circle here?



Yep. I think so.


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> Yep. I think so.



Son. Of. A. Bitch!

Who knew!

I am REALLY happy right now because of this.


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> Son. Of. A. Bitch!
> 
> Who knew!
> 
> I am REALLY happy right now because of this.



We should totally make a secret handshake.


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> We should totally make a secret handshake.



I'm thinking kind of a normal ghetto-ish handshake where at the end we each make our left thumb and forefinger into a half circle and put them up together.


----------



## Surlysomething

I've wanted to confess this for awhile but held back because I didn't want to get a butt-load of flack.

But man, I confess that I mainly hang out in BHM/FFA land now because the FFA's are so amazing. It's not for the BHM anymore. Excluding Hozay of course, because who doesn't love him. 

Maybe i've out-grown it. Maybe my age demographic isn't represented very well. I also don't love 'fat' per say. I like BIG guys. More of the football player build and it doesn't seem like many hang of those types hang out here. And for some reason I just don't 'fit'. 


So that's it in a nut-shell. Whew.


----------



## ManBeef

Sasquatch! said:


> Do you even know what a boudoir is?



You know, Booty, Boudoir? They sound similar? It was a joke... that fell so hard


----------



## ManBeef

Surlysomething said:


> I've wanted to confess this for awhile but held back because I didn't want to get a butt-load of flack.
> 
> But man, I confess that I mainly hang out in BHM/FFA land now because the FFA's are so amazing. It's not for the BHM anymore. Excluding Hozay of course, because who doesn't love him.
> 
> Maybe i've out-grown it. Maybe my age demographic isn't represented very well. I also don't love 'fat' per say. I like BIG guys. More of the football player build and it doesn't seem like many hang of those types hang out here. And for some reason I just don't 'fit'.
> 
> 
> So that's it in a nut-shell. Whew.



So you're saying you want me in elbow pads & a jock strap? It's on like Diddy Kong!


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> I've wanted to confess this for awhile but held back because I didn't want to get a butt-load of flack.
> 
> But man, I confess that I mainly hang out in BHM/FFA land now because the FFA's are so amazing. It's not for the BHM anymore. Excluding Hozay of course, because who doesn't love him.
> 
> Maybe i've out-grown it. Maybe my age demographic isn't represented very well. I also don't love 'fat' per say. I like BIG guys. More of the football player build and it doesn't seem like many hang of those types hang out here. And for some reason I just don't 'fit'.
> 
> 
> So that's it in a nut-shell. Whew.



Nothing wrong with that! I'm not really in BHM territory, and not looking for an FFA, but I hang out here just because I enjoy the ambiance of the board....people here are pretty good at having fun


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> I've wanted to confess this for awhile but held back because I didn't want to get a butt-load of flack.
> 
> But man, I confess that I mainly hang out in BHM/FFA land now because the FFA's are so amazing. It's not for the BHM anymore. Excluding Hozay of course, because who doesn't love him.
> 
> Maybe i've out-grown it. Maybe my age demographic isn't represented very well. I also don't love 'fat' per say. I like BIG guys. More of the football player build and it doesn't seem like many hang of those types hang out here. And for some reason I just don't 'fit'.
> 
> 
> So that's it in a nut-shell. Whew.



That's fine, we just like having you around! Don't leave because you outgrew it.


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> I'm thinking kind of a normal ghetto-ish handshake where at the end we each make our left thumb and forefinger into a half circle and put them up together.



That could work. I'll try and spread it around.


----------



## BigChaz

Surlysomething said:


> I've wanted to confess this for awhile but held back because I didn't want to get a butt-load of flack.
> 
> But man, I confess that I mainly hang out in BHM/FFA land now because the FFA's are so amazing. It's not for the BHM anymore. Excluding Hozay of course, because who doesn't love him.
> 
> Maybe i've out-grown it. Maybe my age demographic isn't represented very well. I also don't love 'fat' per say. I like BIG guys. More of the football player build and it doesn't seem like many hang of those types hang out here. And for some reason I just don't 'fit'.
> 
> 
> So that's it in a nut-shell. Whew.



You just "It's not you, it's me"-ed us.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I've wanted to confess this for awhile but held back because I didn't want to get a butt-load of flack.
> 
> But man, I confess that I mainly hang out in BHM/FFA land now because the FFA's are so amazing. It's not for the BHM anymore. Excluding Hozay of course, because who doesn't love him.
> 
> Maybe i've out-grown it. Maybe my age demographic isn't represented very well. I also don't love 'fat' per say. I like BIG guys. More of the football player build and it doesn't seem like many hang of those types hang out here. And for some reason I just don't 'fit'.
> 
> 
> So that's it in a nut-shell. Whew.




*true that!!!!!!!

a/ gotta love the hozay + big chaz has his moments too 
b/age demographics suck (as most common bhm on here seem to be 18-20 something TOPS
c/i like football playing type guys too (ex jocks that kinda let it go 50#s ago)
d/ but gotta say.... ITS ALLLLL GOOD

e/just as i was about to hit SUBMIT button....i realized that everything changes in life...including the bhm/ffa board......after having been on here for a buncha yrs*


----------



## BigChaz

Fat...fat never changes.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *true that!!!!!!!
> 
> a/ gotta love the hozay + big chaz has his moments too
> b/age demographics suck (as most common bhm on here seem to be 18-20 something TOPS
> c/i like football playing type guys too (ex jocks that kinda let it go 50#s ago)
> d/ but gotta say.... ITS ALLLLL GOOD
> 
> e/just as i was about to hit SUBMIT button....i realized that everything changes in life...including the bhm/ffa board......after having been on here for a buncha yrs*





Surlysomething said:


> I've wanted to confess this for awhile but held back because I didn't want to get a butt-load of flack.
> 
> But man, I confess that I mainly hang out in BHM/FFA land now because the FFA's are so amazing. It's not for the BHM anymore. Excluding Hozay of course, because who doesn't love him.
> 
> Maybe i've out-grown it. Maybe my age demographic isn't represented very well. I also don't love 'fat' per say. I like BIG guys. More of the football player build and it doesn't seem like many hang of those types hang out here. And for some reason I just don't 'fit'.
> 
> 
> So that's it in a nut-shell. Whew.



You two have no idea how completely kind that is for you ladies to say. 

Considering that you both know I think the twos of you are amazing. 

I'm speechless.

haha, somehow I made this about me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You two have no idea how completely kind that is for you ladies to say.
> 
> Considering that you both know I think the twos of you are amazing.
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> haha, somehow I made this about me.



* (((HOZAY)))) its always ALLLLLLL about you...except when its about ME!!!!*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i have no idea what the panda theme is I see on zillions of avatars on here and that I am rather upset no one rep'd me today for my amazing DAY OF THE DEAD AVATAR *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC i have no idea what the panda theme is I see on zillions of avatars on here and that I am rather upset no one rep'd me today for my amazing DAY OF THE DEAD AVATAR *



I was going to make a comment about your avatar, but I didn't know it it was a coincidence, or if you're just amazing. Clearly, it's all about you being amazing.


----------



## BigChaz

I confess that today I cooked a dinner that cannot be forgiven. I am ashamed 
for myself. I got home late and refused to go grocery shopping, so I made an abomination of a meal.

I made some pad thai sauce and cooked up some rice noodles and topped it with spicy salmon fillets. I didn't even have peanuts, lime, or green onion to garnish it with!

I am embarrassed by my actions. (It was tasty though and there was a lot of it, so I guess that counts for something)


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> I confess that today I cooked a dinner that cannot be forgiven. I am ashamed
> for myself. I got home late and refused to go grocery shopping, so I made an abomination of a meal.
> 
> I made some pad thai sauce and cooked up some rice noodles and topped it with spicy salmon fillets. I didn't even have peanuts, lime, or green onion to garnish it with!
> 
> I am embarrassed by my actions. (It was tasty though and there was a lot of it, so I guess that counts for something)



Even my meal was better than yours. That's low, Sir.


----------



## BigChaz

bionic_eggplant said:


> Even my meal was better than yours. That's low, Sir.



I have no excuse


----------



## Paquito

Surlysomething said:


> I've wanted to confess this for awhile but held back because I didn't want to get a butt-load of flack.
> 
> But man, I confess that I mainly hang out in BHM/FFA land now because the FFA's are so amazing. It's not for the BHM anymore. Excluding Hozay of course, because who doesn't love him.
> 
> Maybe i've out-grown it. Maybe my age demographic isn't represented very well. I also don't love 'fat' per say. I like BIG guys. More of the football player build and it doesn't seem like many hang of those types hang out here. And for some reason I just don't 'fit'.
> 
> 
> So that's it in a nut-shell. Whew.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *true that!!!!!!!
> 
> a/ gotta love the hozay + big chaz has his moments too
> b/age demographics suck (as most common bhm on here seem to be 18-20 something TOPS
> c/i like football playing type guys too (ex jocks that kinda let it go 50#s ago)
> d/ but gotta say.... ITS ALLLLL GOOD
> 
> e/just as i was about to hit SUBMIT button....i realized that everything changes in life...including the bhm/ffa board......after having been on here for a buncha yrs*



You guys are awesome anyway, so no flack.


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> IC seeing all of these amazing Dimmer FFAs who are in relationships and/or 2000+km away is beginning to drive me a little spare



2000 km? Who lives there? I thought I was going batty as well. Must be for the same reason. I blamed frustrations at work, I even blamed delirium over my delicious vegan fruitsnacks but it really is just those darn 2000 km.

Also, Im graduating with a masters. Still scary as hell in this job market. Worried Im going to be stripping and my elderly clients will be stuffing their dollar bills in my bra. (and other unsavory places...:doh


----------



## CastingPearls

Sasquatch! said:


> I confess I refer to my bedroom as a boudoir.





ManBeef said:


> There is nothing like seeing a nice plump boudoir in a pair of tight jeans... mmmmm.





Sasquatch! said:


> Do you even know what a boudoir is?





theronin23 said:


> For some reason, this was VERY funny to me.
> 
> I always have been a sucker for reactionary comedy though





Sasquatch! said:


> *scratches head*



C'mon Sassy..that WAS funny!


----------



## Esther

rabbitislove said:


> Also, Im graduating with a masters. Still scary as hell in this job market. Worried Im going to be stripping and my elderly clients will be stuffing their dollar bills in my bra. (and other unsavory places...:doh



I'll be graduating early next year too, it is a weird/scary feeling!


----------



## theronin23

IC my 1,000th post is now 54 posts away, and I'm taking suggestions on what do for it.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I don't get on much anymore. Ya know I am more of just a person who doesn't really contribute to here. I am not looking and all I mostly do is give complaments (which I really mean by the way).
Plus school bleh okie doke night! :happy:


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> I'll be graduating early next year too, it is a weird/scary feeling!



You guys are lucky!

I WILL NEVER GRADUATE. 

Seriously though, enjoy the euphoria of finishing those degrees and try not to worry too much about finding the "perfect" job right away. I don't know anyone who just walked into their dream job right after grad - it usually takes several attempts, so just enjoy what you've got and let whatever happens happen.


----------



## Zowie

My butterflies have butterflies.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Seriously though, enjoy the euphoria of finishing those degrees and try not to worry too much about finding the "perfect" job right away. I don't know anyone who just walked into their dream job right after grad - it usually takes several attempts, so just enjoy what you've got and let whatever happens happen.





Esther said:


> I'll be graduating early next year too, it is a weird/scary feeling!





rabbitislove said:


> Also, Im graduating with a masters. Still scary as hell in this job market.




I totally agree with Melian, and will add that one generally seems more employable when already working, and that once you get working youll start making contacts in that area (and contacts are the source of a lot of jobs), and the first couple of years of almost any job area are doing the scut-work. All of which adds up to saying just go find 'a' job when you start, hopefully with some vague relation to the sort of thing you'd like to be doing, then after a year or two you can start looking for a more appealing job (although in the modern world, most people bounce around between jobs fairly often, so I wont say the job) Although, hopefully 'a' job other than stripping....


----------



## Surlysomething

bionic_eggplant said:


> That's fine, we just like having you around! Don't leave because you outgrew it.


 

I'm not leaving. Just getting that off my chest.


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *true that!!!!!!!*
> 
> *a/ gotta love the hozay + big chaz has his moments too *
> *b/age demographics suck (as most common bhm on here seem to be 18-20 something TOPS*
> *c/i like football playing type guys too (ex jocks that kinda let it go 50#s ago)*
> *d/ but gotta say.... ITS ALLLLL GOOD*
> 
> *e/just as i was about to hit SUBMIT button....i realized that everything changes in life...including the bhm/ffa board......after having been on here for a buncha yrs*


 

Thanks, lady. You're aces in my book as well.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You two have no idea how completely kind that is for you ladies to say.
> 
> Considering that you both know I think the twos of you are amazing.
> 
> I'm speechless.
> 
> haha, somehow I made this about me.


 



We love you HOZAY, it's hard to deny.


----------



## Surlysomething

Paquito said:


> You guys are awesome anyway, so no flack.


 

Back atcha, kiddo.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> Seriously though, enjoy the euphoria of finishing those degrees and try not to worry too much about finding the "perfect" job right away. I don't know anyone who just walked into their dream job right after grad - it usually takes several attempts, so just enjoy what you've got and let whatever happens happen.



Thanks Melian. That's some of the most sincere advice I've been given lately 



Tad said:


> I totally agree with Melian, and will add that one generally seems more employable when already working, and that once you get working youll start making contacts in that area (and contacts are the source of a lot of jobs), and the first couple of years of almost any job area are doing the scut-work. All of which adds up to saying just go find 'a' job when you start, hopefully with some vague relation to the sort of thing you'd like to be doing, then after a year or two you can start looking for a more appealing job (although in the modern world, most people bounce around between jobs fairly often, so I wont say the job) Although, hopefully 'a' job other than stripping....



This is definitely something I'm gonna have to keep in mind. I've been thinking about teacher's college for example, and realistically... well, a friend of mine JUST got his first full-time teaching position in the area and it took him three years. I'm sure I have a bit more bouncing around to do!


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> You guys are lucky!
> 
> I WILL NEVER GRADUATE.
> 
> Seriously though, enjoy the euphoria of finishing those degrees and try not to worry too much about finding the "perfect" job right away. I don't know anyone who just walked into their dream job right after grad - it usually takes several attempts, so just enjoy what you've got and let whatever happens happen.



I am contributing nothing of substance with this post except to say I graduated with a position in my dream job. I worked fucking hard for it though.


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> I am contributing nothing of substance with this post except to say I graduated with a position in my dream job. I worked fucking hard for it though.



Sir, feel free to crush them physically, but do not crush their dreams!!!


----------



## Paquito

Talking about jobs makes my skin crawl. :/ Time to find a sugar mama.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> Talking about jobs makes my skin crawl. :/ Time to find a sugar mama.



At least you're going to graduamacate.


----------



## nic_nic07

IC that I hope I can make it through the rest of this semester without breaking down (emotionally or physically), or gaining 20 unwanted pounds because of stress. =/ Sometimes, I really hate being a college student. True, I know it will be worth it when I walk across the stage after they call my name, but still-sometimes, it sucks. 

(Sorry for the "cool story brah" moment-I've just had a lot on my mind recently...) :blush:


----------



## RentonBob

IC that I really want to go check out the Harry Potter/Hogwarts exhibit at the Pacific Science Center that opens tomorrow


----------



## nic_nic07

RentonBob said:


> IC that I really want to go check out the Harry Potter/Hogwarts exhibit at the Pacific Science Center that opens tomorrow



Shoot. IC that I'm beyond jealous.


----------



## ManBeef

:Confession of a teenage drama queen: My Turtle Beach headset just fucked over... Now COD [email protected] isn't as grand


----------



## HDANGEL15

bionic_eggplant said:


> My butterflies have butterflies.



*relax......breathe......be yourself

ENJOY the weekend...pictures plstxkbai*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Vancouver is the most amazing place ever. 

Why didn't I come here sooner. 

Oh yeah, Zoë is pretty cool too.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Vancouver is the most amazing place ever.
> 
> Why didn't I come here sooner.
> 
> Oh yeah, Zoë is pretty cool too.


This post just makes me happy. Thanks.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Vancouver is the most amazing place ever.
> 
> Why didn't I come here sooner.
> 
> Oh yeah, Zoë is pretty cool too.



I demand a Hozay and Zoe thread.


----------



## djudex

Paquito said:


> I demand a Hozay and Zoe thread.



We can even make a contraction name for them like Bennifer or Brangelina.

I GIVE YOU ..... HOZOE!!


----------



## CastingPearls

I was thinking ZOHAY.....but that works too!


----------



## Surlysomething

Sore, tired and grumpy.

Yep.

:|


----------



## Bearsy

djudex said:


> We can even make a contraction name for them like Bennifer or Brangelina.
> 
> I GIVE YOU ..... HOZOE!!



This reminds me of a friend of mine in highschool called Moses. He was gay so we called him Homoses. I miss that dude.


----------



## samuraiscott

I might cry if I thought it would make me feel better.


----------



## Linda

samuraiscott said:


> I might cry if I thought it would make me feel better.



((((((( hugs Scott ))))))) This too shall pass. Hang in there.

IC that I think this &^&*% pneumonia is back. Can I catch a break?? *shakes fist*


----------



## Bearsy

IC I throughly enjoy watching the show Cougar Town.


----------



## TraciJo67

IC that I am posting this pointless message from my phone as a test to see if it works.


----------



## Venom

IC I should not have gotten drunk at work, I think I creeped out the new guy who is a BHM because Im pretty sure I was not being sneaky in checking him out, and I got phone molested by an old guy.


----------



## Surlysomething

I find you horrifying to look at.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I find you horrifying to look at.



Who?

*so curious now...*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Who?
> 
> *so curious now...*



I love when you make random ass appearances.


----------



## samuraiscott

Linda said:


> ((((((( hugs Scott ))))))) This too shall pass. Hang in there.
> 
> IC that I think this &^&*% pneumonia is back. Can I catch a break?? *shakes fist*



I sure hope you get to feeling better, friend.


----------



## Amaranthine

Linda said:


> ((((((( hugs Scott ))))))) This too shall pass. Hang in there.
> 
> IC that I think this &^&*% pneumonia is back. Can I catch a break?? *shakes fist*



Oh, pneumonia is really the worst- I hope you get to feeling better really soon.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love when you make random ass appearances.



Yeah, my ass is pretty random


----------



## Amaranthine

http://xkcd.com/37/


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> http://xkcd.com/37/



Yep. On a related note, in highschool, there was this dirty douchebag that no one liked, and one day he shows up to chemistry with some kind of white crust in his hair. So we're all laughing at it, making jizz jokes, etc, and he goes, "It's not jizz, it's mousse, ass!"

The moose-ass jokes continued almost daily until we lost contact with the guy after graduation. LOL.


----------



## Surlysomething

Listening to this guy eat lunch every day is like hearing a freaking pack of pigs at a trough. Every. Day.

*hurl*


----------



## Melian

There's nothing classier than constantly posting pics of yourself lying on the floor. 

Oh, wait.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> There's nothing classier than constantly posting pics of yourself lying on the floor.
> 
> Oh, wait.



I'm going to sexy sex you on the floor and take pictures to post. We can be classy together!


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> I'm going to sexy sex you on the floor and take pictures to post. We can be classy together!



Here, let me shove my tits together first. 

Makes a classier picture.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> There's nothing classier than constantly posting pics of yourself lying on the floor.
> 
> Oh, wait.



It's ok, it will probably be another 5-6 months before it happens again.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Here, let me shove my tits together first.
> 
> Makes a classier picture.



Mmm titty smooshing


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> There's nothing classier than constantly posting pics of yourself lying on the floor.
> 
> Oh, wait.



This would have been much more effective if you'd taken similar pictures yourself!
I love you.
:wubu:

On the other hand, the two paintings I picked to analyze for my art history essay turn out to both be about sex. And I trying to write something classy about artistic nudes... Instead I got whores.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> There's nothing classier than constantly posting pics of yourself lying on the floor.
> 
> Oh, wait.



I love you. But you already knew that. I'd like you to, along with the next crop of upskirts, a picture of you passed out lying on the floor. It'll play in to my "finding a hot babe passed out on the floor in my apartment" fantasy. Get on it.


----------



## Amaranthine

Or some of the FFAs can just get together and have a massive orgy- a classy orgy, of course. We can make our own paysite board. 

I'm in.


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> Or some of the FFAs can just get together and have a massive orgy- a classy orgy, of course. We can make our own paysite board.
> 
> I'm in.



I'm in. 
ohaicharacterlimit.


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'd like you to, along with the next crop of upskirts, a picture of you passed out lying on the floor.



Upskirt photos and I was not informed?

You're all out of the will.


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> Upskirt photos and I was not informed?
> 
> You're all out of the will.



Melian likes to randomly email out photos of her penis wearing a skirt


----------



## Paquito

tonight, I AM GOD


----------



## Paquito

My roommate just set of the fire alarm AGAIN and all he and his friend did was laugh at such a crazy coincidence. They're being loud as hell in our dining room. And they've cooked another meal, when he hasn't even done the FUCKING DISHES from the last time they made a meal. Last week. That are still just sitting in the sink. Smelling terrible. 

Fuck. This. Shit. Yo.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*random confession#1 i am happy to be home with furry purrrrrreeerrrrr
rc #2 I am pissed/bummd all together that one of my besties who planned my next trip to FL in 4 weeks just let me know she want to cancel...this is like the 3rd time....of this type...and i told her I am not apt to making plansw/her again...too many other friends want to go with me anyways..*


----------



## FishCharming

changed my avatar and sig in honor of election day. remember to vote for the Oblivion party everyone!


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that last night was the first time I've ever let myself cry in front of someone else. And I don't feel ridiculous. Least everything's worked out now.


----------



## bigpulve

I have a tendency to disable and reinable my okcupid thing. Lets see how long it lasts enabled. lol


----------



## Melian

BigChaz said:


> Melian likes to randomly email out photos of her penis wearing a skirt



It's true. I have so much cock and so many cock-skirts that random mass emails were inevitable.


----------



## supersoup

ic i totally lurk this board all the time because you guys have this amazing sense of camaraderie that i first had when i joined dims a few years ago. things have been so crazy on the main boards the last year or so, and i'm not posting nearly like i used to, so i like to peek in here and revel in what made me love dims so much in the first place. not that the bhm board doesn't have it's share of drama from time to time, but y'all resemble closest the reason i loved this place so much. :happy:


----------



## Tad

Hey Soup, I'm sure nobody would complain about your chiming in at times, even without being an FFA or changing gender. And yah, your reasons are why I mostly participate on this board these days.


----------



## Surlysomething

I love the Otter Cam.


----------



## Surlysomething

supersoup said:


> ic i totally lurk this board all the time because you guys have this amazing sense of camaraderie that i first had when i joined dims a few years ago. things have been so crazy on the main boards the last year or so, and i'm not posting nearly like i used to, so i like to peek in here and revel in what made me love dims so much in the first place. not that the bhm board doesn't have it's share of drama from time to time, but y'all resemble closest the reason i loved this place so much. :happy:


 

It can be pretty fun. I actually have a hard time keeping up with the threads..there's always SOMETHING going on.

Haha.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> I love the Otter Cam.



There is no end to how much I love otters. I won't do any homework today.


----------



## Surlysomething

bionic_eggplant said:


> There is no end to how much I love otters. I won't do any homework today.


 

I remember going to the Stanley Park Zoo/Aquarium as a kid and watching the otters go down their slide. We loved it.

Now there is only one, but when he glides around on his back like the king of the world it always cracks me up.


----------



## BigChaz

Surlysomething said:


> I love the Otter Cam.



Productivity: Destroyed.


----------



## Surlysomething

BigChaz said:


> Productivity: Destroyed.




Then my job here, is done.


----------



## vinarian

I confess, I'm really a jedi-ninja-pirate!


----------



## theronin23

IC, I just got stood the fuck up, hard.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I love the Otter Cam.



I think the otter cam is going to make me late to work.


----------



## Sasquatch!

theronin23 said:


> IC, I just got stood the fuck up, hard.



Don't worry. Plenty of fish out there.


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> Don't worry. Plenty of fish out there.






uh, yeah...


----------



## theronin23

Sasquatch! said:


> Don't worry. Plenty of fish out there.


----------



## Paquito

IC that I apparently have no idea what this thread is actually for. Can't be for RANDOM. CONFESSIONS. THAT ARE RANDOM. since we can just make threads for that.

Thread closed.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> IC that I apparently have no idea what this thread is actually for. Can't be for RANDOM. CONFESSIONS. THAT ARE RANDOM. since we can just make threads for that.
> 
> Thread closed.


Your ass is closed. 

Don't we have enough redundant threads? Let's work with the pre-existing ones before someone else runs in and asks about the weather or how bored they are AGAIN.


----------



## nic_nic07

I dislike the fact that there's this guy in my ochem lab who talks to me all the time while in lab, helps me out if I'm having issues in lab, randomly sings to me while in lab, and throws copious mixed signals my way. Needless to say, I was excited that someone who I know who goes to my college may indeed like me. So, naturally, I looked him up to see if he has a facebook.
...and yet, after facebook stalking him, he has a gf. And has been dating her for a while. 
I still want to add him as a friend on facebook, but a)I have no idea if he even knows my name; and b)if I'm even reading the mixed signals correctly. :/

WTH?


----------



## Paquito

IC that I tried salad for the 1st time. And likely the last time.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> IC that I tried salad for the 1st time. And likely the last time.



What do you mean, tried salad? Lettuce? YOU'RE LEGALLY AN ADULT AND YOU'VE JUST HAD LETTUCE. WTF


----------



## Joe944

Paquito said:


> IC that I tried salad for the 1st time. And likely the last time.



I've had some fantastic salads in my lifetime. Quality ingredients make a huge difference.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> What do you mean, tried salad? Lettuce? YOU'RE LEGALLY AN ADULT AND YOU'VE JUST HAD LETTUCE. WTF



Hahahaha I've had lettuce before. Just not a salad. With all those ingredients. It's scary ok?


----------



## nic_nic07

Paquito said:


> Hahahaha I've had lettuce before. Just not a salad. With all those ingredients. It's scary ok?



I think my mind has been blown. O_O

I cannot believe that you have never had a salad before.
...course, I also grew up w/salad and whatnot, but still-my mind is blown.


----------



## Paquito

Let's take components of salad


Lettuce: it's ok, I'll put it on sandwiches I guess, but it's nothing special
Tomato: I don't eat tomatoes.
Carrots: I don't eat carrots.
Onions: alright again.
Dressings: not a fan. I like Honey Mustard, but Caesar made me retch.

Does it really sound like I'd be someone to eat a salad? Though this one had walnuts and dried apricots, which were tasty.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Let's take components of salad
> 
> 
> Lettuce: it's ok, I'll put it on sandwiches I guess, but it's nothing special
> Tomato: I don't eat tomatoes.
> Carrots: I don't eat carrots.
> Onions: alright again.
> Dressings: not a fan. I like Honey Mustard, but Caesar made me retch.
> 
> Does it really sound like I'd be someone to eat a salad? Though this one had walnuts and dried apricots, which were tasty.



Hozay, you seeing this?! And you called me a fussy eater. 

Paquito... okay, veggies are veggies. They aren't great. But walnuts? And apricots? Those are amazing.

My favoutite salad is endives, walnuts, and bluecheese.


----------



## Paquito

Paquito said:


> Though this one had walnuts and dried apricots, *which were tasty.*



Tasty = I liked them.

Just pointing that out.


----------



## nic_nic07

bionic_eggplant said:


> My favoutite salad is endives, walnuts, and bluecheese.



Oh. Mah. Gosh. I love Bluecheese. :eat1: :eat1: 

Paquito, if you randomly order a salad and I'm near you, I'll take anything you don't want.  I love veggies. And yes, I know I'm a bit on the weird side, and no, I don't care.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> Tasty = I liked them.
> 
> Just pointing that out.



Woah, sorry. I totally missed that. I was chopping onions and crying my eyes out at the time.


----------



## Paquito

bionic_eggplant said:


> Woah, sorry. I totally missed that. I was chopping onions and crying my eyes out at the time.



YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND ME


----------



## BigChaz

Vegetables are delicious, therefore salad is delicious.

That is the way of the universe, sorry folks.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paq, was the carrot grated? I chop lettuce into centimeter strips most of the time I am making a salad.

Also, try mixing balsamic vinegar, mustard and olive oil.


----------



## Zowie

Sasquatch! said:


> Also, try mixing balsamic vinegar, mustard and olive oil.



I could live on this and tomatoes. It make me infinitely happy.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bionic_eggplant said:


> I could live on this and tomatoes. It make me infinitely happy.



I use red balsamic for it. The only way to use mustard.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I confess that shit I havn't been on in like 6 days heh a lot of stuff happend.
Also confess that holy fuck I know I have been a third wheel many times, but it is always awkward everytime. xD hahaha
Also awesome pic BionicEggplant  freaking awesome.
so yup busy. awesome have a great day night everyone.


----------



## theronin23

I love salads, and yes, Bleu Cheese FTW!


----------



## Venom

Bluecheese scares me, I have yet to have worked up the balls to try it.


----------



## FishCharming

Venom said:


> Bluecheese scares me, I have yet to have worked up the balls to try it.



everyone here eats blue cheese on everything! i personally dont like it but it's hard to find any specialty dish that isnt prepared with it.


----------



## Joe944

I like hot sauce on my salads.


----------



## CastingPearls

I can't believe I missed this whole conversation. What an embarrassment.

Paco, I don't even want to know what your colon looks like. <clutches pearls>


----------



## Kazak

Ic I forgot to post this yesterday----
HAPPY DIWALI!!!!!!!


----------



## WillSpark

I like garlic ranch and buffalo hot sauce on my salads together. mmmspicygarlicranch.

Then again, my version of a salad comes with more bacon and cheese than anything green.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*a little birdie told me it is time to fall back tonite....as in an extra HOUR OF SLEEP ....daylight savings time begins at 1am I guess...at least EST*


----------



## Zowie

Kazak said:


> Ic I forgot to post this yesterday----
> HAPPY DIWALI!!!!!!!



Heh, I was just going to say. I'm attempting to make sweets right now.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i fucking LOVE salads. ruby tuesday has this salad that is amazing. it's called the "queenisland" $8 salad but i order it everytime


----------



## Paquito

IC that I really love this whole "zombie battles to the soundtrack of the Beatles" idea I've got.

*pats self on the back*


----------



## FishCharming

Lil BigginZ said:


> i fucking LOVE salads. ruby tuesday has this salad that is amazing. it's called the "queenisland" $8 salad but i order it everytime



Applebee's Santa Fe Chicken is my favorite!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

what the fuck is salad?


----------



## Paquito

The salad is a lie.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what the fuck is salad?



Didn't you say that you grew up in lettuce central?

Also! Happy Diwali, again  I made ladoos!


----------



## vinarian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> what the fuck is salad?



I think its a cheeseburger without the meat, cheese or bun, basically the parts of a cheeseburger that dont matter, apparently some people think its a meal kinda like how some people eat biscuits without the sausage eggs and cheese - silly people eating half a meal!


----------



## vinarian

I miss D.C. - I just can't find good indian anywhere else


----------



## Surlysomething

bionic_eggplant said:


> Didn't you say that you grew up in lettuce central?
> 
> Also! Happy Diwali, again  I made ladoos!




Happy Diwali!


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to sending a super-snarky email to Superstore's head-office after they refused me when I went to return a book I bought YESTERDAY. It was a gift for my Dad for his b-day and I found out he already had it.

Apparently it's their "policy" but nowhere on the receipt does it say they don't accept book returns. Especially when it's been ONE day and the book is huge.

Fuck you, Stupidstore, you rancid piece of shit.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to sending a super-snarky email to Superstore's head-office after they refused me when I went to return a book I bought YESTERDAY. It was a gift for my Dad for his b-day and I found out he already had it.
> 
> Apparently it's their "policy" but nowhere on the receipt does it say they don't accept book returns. Especially when it's been ONE day and the book is huge.
> 
> Fuck you, Stupidstore, you rancid piece of shit.



Yeah, that's a bitch. I mean, it makes sense, because else people tend to buy the book, copy it (it doesn't take too long using a camera), distribute it, and get their money back. But it should be on the receipt that they don't accept returns. And you don't exactly look like a book pirate.


----------



## BigChaz

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to sending a super-snarky email to Superstore's head-office after they refused me when I went to return a book I bought YESTERDAY. It was a gift for my Dad for his b-day and I found out he already had it.
> 
> Apparently it's their "policy" but nowhere on the receipt does it say they don't accept book returns. Especially when it's been ONE day and the book is huge.
> 
> Fuck you, Stupidstore, you rancid piece of shit.



Was the book flagged?


----------



## theronin23

bionic_eggplant said:


> And you don't exactly look like a book pirate.



Eggs....what does a book pirate look like?


----------



## Zowie

theronin23 said:


> Eggs....what does a book pirate look like?



YARRRR. 

Most probably like you.


----------



## theronin23

I was thinking a little something like this.









SHUSH, you're gonna ruin it!


----------



## Lil BigginZ




----------



## theronin23

That WAS a large post.

(Edited to reflect the change in size of the above post from HOLY SHIT, to OH, ok.)


----------



## dro5150

I confess I am in love with a beautiful healthy FFA named JenfromOC


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C I want to say a mean remark right now, but wont. :happy:


----------



## AsianXL

I confess that I am in love with taeyang's music. I repeat, MUSIC.


----------



## LovesBigMen

AsianXL said:


> I confess that I am in love with taeyang's music. I repeat, MUSIC.



Oh my gosh I never though I would hear a guy say this thats cool I don't listen to his music, but I have friends who do.


----------



## Amaranthine

AsianXL said:


> I confess that I am in love with taeyang's music. I repeat, MUSIC.



Aaah, do you like Big Bang too? 

I love K-pop :happy:


----------



## BigChaz

LovesBigMen said:


> I/C I want to say a mean remark right now, but wont. :happy:



I am in the same boat as you! We are awesome.


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> I am in the same boat as you! We are awesome.



Yeah we are pretty awesome :happy: and good people too we are good people xD


----------



## AsianXL

LovesBigMen said:


> Oh my gosh I never though I would hear a guy say this thats cool I don't listen to his music, but I have friends who do.


Well, I speak a bit of Korean, so interest in Taeyang becomes natural. LOL j/k

Do you listen to any Kpop at all?



Amaranthine said:


> Aaah, do you like Big Bang too?
> 
> I love K-pop :happy:


Not Big Bang, though I do listen to others like 2NE1, Wonder Girls, Clazziquai, Epik High, Dynamic Duo, etc.

I assume, you like 2PM? LOL


----------



## Amaranthine

AsianXL said:


> Well, I speak a bit of Korean, so interest in Taeyang becomes natural. LOL j/k
> 
> Do you listen to any Kpop at all?
> 
> 
> Not Big Bang, though I do listen to others like 2NE1, Wonder Girls, Clazziquai, Epik High, Dynamic Duo, etc.
> 
> I assume, you like 2PM? LOL



I adore Epik High, I have all of their music. I'm also big on SS501, Wheesung, and Dynamic Duo - I've actually never listened to 2PM lol


----------



## LovesBigMen

AsianXL said:


> Well, I speak a bit of Korean, so interest in Taeyang becomes natural. LOL j/k
> 
> Do you listen to any Kpop at all?



You speak a bit of Korean cool!
And no I only listen to it when I am hanging out with friends and they decided to put it on. xD


----------



## JenFromOC

dro5150 said:


> I confess I am in love with a beautiful healthy FFA named JenfromOC



Thanks babe 

IC that if you have a mean comment to make LBM, you should just make it....since you're hiding behind the internet anyway :happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

JenFromOC said:


> Thanks babe
> 
> IC that if you have a mean comment to make LBM, you should just make it....since you're hiding behind the internet anyway :happy:



I was just messing Jen hahaha I just had to say that my gut said say this haha I don't know my bad  heh 
what about that weather ey? :happy:
So yuppppppppp have a Coke ehhh ehhh


----------



## Venom

IC that I actually wish that I was still at work, I was having too much fun today.


----------



## AsianXL

I should've went out with the boys instead of doing jack all on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Kazak

bionic_eggplant said:


> Also! Happy Diwali, again  I made ladoos!


 ic 
Zoe ji! Sal Mubarak! HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Even on your own birthday you make me feel like a nothing, a nobody.
Even after I spend all weekend figuring out what to get you.
Even after driving for 45 mins to get to your house in rush hour traffic.
Even when I have to be up at 5:30am for work the next day.

You make me feel worse at 40 than you made me feel at 13, 17, 23, 24, 29, 31, 32, 37, 39... how amazing is that.

Why I haven't driven my car straight into oncoming traffic after I leave, i'll never know.

Time will tell though.

Happy Birthday, Dad.


----------



## prplecat

Surlysomething said:


> Even on your own birthday you make me feel like a nothing, a nobody.
> Even after I spend all weekend figuring out what to get you.
> Even after driving for 45 mins to get to your house in rush hour traffic.
> Even when I have to be up at 5:30am for work the next day.
> 
> You make me feel worse at 40 than you made me feel at 13, 17, 23, 24, 29, 31, 32, 37, 39... how amazing is that.
> 
> Why I haven't driven my car straight into oncoming traffic after I leave, i'll never know.
> 
> Time will tell though.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Dad.


Awww...*gentle hugs* Just try to remember that there is one (at least!) in every family. And set strong boundaries. *hugs again*


----------



## Amaranthine

Surlysomething said:


> Even on your own birthday you make me feel like a nothing, a nobody.
> Even after I spend all weekend figuring out what to get you.
> Even after driving for 45 mins to get to your house in rush hour traffic.
> Even when I have to be up at 5:30am for work the next day.
> 
> You make me feel worse at 40 than you made me feel at 13, 17, 23, 24, 29, 31, 32, 37, 39... how amazing is that.
> 
> Why I haven't driven my car straight into oncoming traffic after I leave, i'll never know.
> 
> Time will tell though.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Dad.



Sometimes the biggest triumphs are when you do something really nice for someone and sacrifice to do it, and meet not even a hint of appreciation in return. It takes a strong person to care when many others would be pushed away. Maybe he just has a lot of issues of his own, and they get taken out on you- the people we're closest to can hurt us the most. So even though he didn't show it, I'm sure that doing what you did meant so much more than if you hadn't done anything at all.

Try not to let it keep you too down =/


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, you two.

It's just heartbreaking that it continues on and on and on...


Today is a better day though, screw him

Haha.


----------



## supersoup

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, you two.
> 
> It's just heartbreaking that it continues on and on and on...
> 
> 
> Today is a better day though, screw him
> 
> Haha.



I go through the same sort of cycle with my mother. We have a blow up fight, I think things are going to be different because I so hope and wish for them to be...and she lets me down, again. Yet I keep trying. I've wondered myself why I don't give up, heh. Just posting to say...I understand, and I'm sorry. It's a specific and awful sort of pain, involving parents.


----------



## chicken legs

Surlysomething said:


> Even on your own birthday you make me feel like a nothing, a nobody.
> Even after I spend all weekend figuring out what to get you.
> Even after driving for 45 mins to get to your house in rush hour traffic.
> Even when I have to be up at 5:30am for work the next day.
> 
> You make me feel worse at 40 than you made me feel at 13, 17, 23, 24, 29, 31, 32, 37, 39... how amazing is that.
> 
> Why I haven't driven my car straight into oncoming traffic after I leave, i'll never know.
> 
> Time will tell though.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Dad.




IC I had a "why so serious" moment with my dad at age 11 and never had parental issues since...well..other than him never speaking directly to me when he was feeling moody/angry.


----------



## Bearsy

You know your life is in a rut when a sex dream is the highlight of your week... I need a new hobby or something.


----------



## Zowie

My highlight is that I'm FINALLY starting to figure out how adobe Illustrator works. I drew a face! It only took me three hours!


----------



## Surlysomething

supersoup said:


> It's a specific and awful sort of pain, involving parents.


 

So true. Maybe one day everything will work out.

Let's hope.


----------



## Surlysomething

chicken legs said:


> IC I had a "why so serious" moment with my dad at age 11 and never had parental issues since...well..other than him never speaking directly to me when he was feeling moody/angry.


 

My Dad loves pushing buttons. I think he gets off on it.


----------



## waynet

I had three hamburgers for lunch, now I am getting hungry again.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Even on your own birthday you make me feel like a nothing, a nobody.
> Even after I spend all weekend figuring out what to get you.
> Even after driving for 45 mins to get to your house in rush hour traffic.
> Even when I have to be up at 5:30am for work the next day.
> 
> You make me feel worse at 40 than you made me feel at 13, 17, 23, 24, 29, 31, 32, 37, 39... how amazing is that.
> 
> Why I haven't driven my car straight into oncoming traffic after I leave, i'll never know.
> 
> Time will tell though.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Dad.





supersoup said:


> I go through the same sort of cycle with my mother. We have a blow up fight, I think things are going to be different because I so hope and wish for them to be...and she lets me down, again. Yet I keep trying. I've wondered myself why I don't give up, heh. Just posting to say...I understand, and I'm sorry. It's a specific and awful sort of pain, involving parents.



*((SURLY + SOUP)))) my heart goes out to you both....Hear related things from many friends...and it breaks my heart. one of my besties had quit smoking for over a year, and saw her mom for 2 days and every button that could get pushed....was...and she has been smoking again ever since....

I always realize that sometimes our own familys are VERY VEry toxic....we can make choices not to inflict this on ourselves....chances are they won't change.....just my 2 cents*


----------



## theronin23

IC I miss the nighttime shenannery on this board. Working nights is great for my biological schedule, but nothing else


----------



## prplecat

Surlysomething said:


> My Dad loves pushing buttons. I think he gets off on it.



Remember the phrase "living well is the best revenge"? Time for you to live very, very well.


----------



## johniav

Sometimes I laugh for vey long peroids when I'm by myself.
This is because I'm consistantly considering comical approaches to life that would be so abnormal that most people would be left speechless. (all harmless ideas) My productive stupidity is very intertaining.


----------



## Venom

IC I feel kinda shitty right now, a few people at my work all got fired and it was for things that I did too. My manager and pretty much most of the store knows I was doing the same things but didn't even get a write up because the manager favors me. I'm happy to still have my job but hate the reason why.


----------



## Paquito

IC that this stupid American Express Giftcard is driving me crazy.

So the other night, I ordered pizza with my friend. The balance came out to $30 (with tip), so I offered to pay for it and he just gave me cash for his portion. I wanted to use said gift card, which should have had about $12 left, and then pay the rest with my debit card. However, the pizza place only scanned the gift card and when I tried to explain that I needed to split between two cards, the guy said that the transaction went through just fine.

Skip ahead 3 days, and I check out the balance online. It says that I still have $17.89 on the card, which doesn't sound right. The card was only supposed to have $25 on it, and the transactions show that I've spent $42. 89. Subtracting $17.89 from that gives me $25, so I'm thinking that it means I have a negative balance. Fine. I call to get it fixed and pay the amount, but the rep tells me that it's a positive balance, not a negative one. WTF. Either my parents gave me a card with $60.78 on it, or the rep and the website are wrong. And I'm not sure what to do about it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> IC that this stupid American Express Giftcard is driving me crazy.
> 
> So the other night, I ordered pizza with my friend. The balance came out to $30 (with tip), so I offered to pay for it and he just gave me cash for his portion. I wanted to use said gift card, which should have had about $12 left, and then pay the rest with my debit card. However, the pizza place only scanned the gift card and when I tried to explain that I needed to split between two cards, the guy said that the transaction went through just fine.
> 
> Skip ahead 3 days, and I check out the balance online. It says that I still have $17.89 on the card, which doesn't sound right. The card was only supposed to have $25 on it, and the transactions show that I've spent $42. 89. Subtracting $17.89 from that gives me $25, so I'm thinking that it means I have a negative balance. Fine. I call to get it fixed and pay the amount, but the rep tells me that it's a positive balance, not a negative one. WTF. Either my parents gave me a card with $60.78 on it, or the rep and the website are wrong. And I'm not sure what to do about it.




Go try and buy something else. I'd it adds THAT total, then you sir, have a magical gift card.


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Go try and buy something else. I'd it adds THAT total, then you sir, have a magical gift card.



*looks down and mutters* I want a magical gift card.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> And I'm not sure what to do about it.



Go buy me a present!  I want a vespa!


----------



## Paquito

Well I bought an island with the magical gift card. Who wants to go on vacation?


----------



## CleverBomb

bionic_eggplant said:


> Go buy me a present!  I want a vespa!


You have good taste in motorbikes.

-Rusty
'09 Vespa 150 S


----------



## Paquito

IC that I feel like I have a lot of projects and tests coming up soon, but I'm not sure...


Meh.


----------



## LovesBigMen

Paquito said:


> IC that I feel like I have a lot of projects and tests coming up soon, but I'm not sure...
> 
> 
> Meh.



Eh I feel the same man I think, because it's more then half way through the semester at least for me it feels like that for me.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I'm out of Diet Coke and have no car which= bad news. Very bad news.


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C I just found my old dims account haha I had forgotten all about it I barley used it. was weird. 



was just weird hahaha I talked to people here and stuff that are still here sorry I am just out of it now.


----------



## Amaranthine

LovesBigMen said:


> Eh I feel the same man I think, because it's more then half way through the semester at least for me it feels like that for me.



I think due dates just tend to concentrate themselves once the second half the semester kicks in. It's like...periods of nothing to do, and then ZOMGWORK. 

Least Christmas break is approaching


----------



## LovesBigMen

Amaranthine said:


> I think due dates just tend to concentrate themselves once the second half the semester kicks in. It's like...periods of nothing to do, and then ZOMGWORK.
> 
> Least Christmas break is approaching



Yeah it's like the teachers chill at first then BAM! hahaha.

Oh yeah good ol Chirstmas Break yay! :happy:


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> I think due dates just tend to concentrate themselves once the second half the semester kicks in. It's like...periods of nothing to do, and then ZOMGWORK.
> 
> Least Christmas break is approaching





LovesBigMen said:


> Yeah it's like the teachers chill at first then BAM! hahaha.
> 
> Oh yeah good ol Chirstmas Break yay! :happy:



Well, speaking as a trainee-lecturer, it's because we actually have to TEACH the students a few things before we can adequately test them on it. 

And it's not all fun and games for the ones doing the marking either - I've got about 6 hours of marking for tonight, and 4th years always come back to bitch about their grades.


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i had to stop by my sister's house to pick up something and noticed they had bought just dance for wii. after a sweaty hour i schooled the entire room full of 10 year olds! nothing like a sweaty, breathless fat-man screaming "you got served!!!" into your face to just make you want to give up on life! those poor dejected little bastards, bwaahaahaaa!!!


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> IC that i had to stop by my sister's house to pick up something and noticed they had bought just dance for wii. after a sweaty hour i schooled the entire room full of 10 year olds! nothing like a sweaty, breathless fat-man screaming "you got served!!!" into your face to just make you want to give up on life! those poor dejected little bastards, bwaahaahaaa!!!



They deserved it.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I can only stand outside in the cold for so long trying to look intimidating. My nips get hard and then I just look silly.


----------



## Zowie

I just opened my bag from the bakery to notice I scored a extra florentine cookie. SWEET.


----------



## WillSpark

You changed your name. I DONUT LIEK CHANGE


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that I want you to stop making me hurt you over and over again. I told you how I feel, but no, that's not enough because you "love" me. That's the reason you're trying to make me feel like I need to be with you again, the reason why you hate everything keeping me from doing so. Right. If you ACTUALLY loved me maybe you'd stop being so fucking selfish about it. I thought this was over- maybe that was just stupidity on my part. You say you're not going to be understanding because it's gotten you no where in the past? You're going to try to push and push what you want because you think it'll do you any better? And then you tell me the whole time you'll just be waiting for me no matter what? You're the one that broke up with me, now you can't take that all of this is your fault? Well...it was your choice- I'm supposed to fix it? I can't. 

Why the fuck can't I just get a break? 

/rant


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I want you to stop making me hurt you over and over again. I told you how I feel, but no, that's not enough because you "love" me. That's the reason you're trying to make me feel like I need to be with you again, the reason why you hate everything keeping me from doing so. Right. If you ACTUALLY loved me maybe you'd stop being so fucking selfish about it. I thought this was over- maybe that was just stupidity on my part. You say you're not going to be understanding because it's gotten you no where in the past? You're going to try to push and push what you want because you think it'll do you any better? And then you tell me the whole time you'll just be waiting for me no matter what? You're the one that broke up with me, now you can't take that all of this is your fault? Well...it was your choice- I'm supposed to fix it? I can't.
> 
> Why the fuck can't I just get a break?
> 
> /rant



I wish this had a "like" button.


----------



## JenFromOC

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I want you to stop making me hurt you over and over again. I told you how I feel, but no, that's not enough because you "love" me. That's the reason you're trying to make me feel like I need to be with you again, the reason why you hate everything keeping me from doing so. Right. If you ACTUALLY loved me maybe you'd stop being so fucking selfish about it. I thought this was over- maybe that was just stupidity on my part. You say you're not going to be understanding because it's gotten you no where in the past? You're going to try to push and push what you want because you think it'll do you any better? And then you tell me the whole time you'll just be waiting for me no matter what? You're the one that broke up with me, now you can't take that all of this is your fault? Well...it was your choice- I'm supposed to fix it? I can't.
> 
> Why the fuck can't I just get a break?
> 
> /rant



Wow. I'm glad you got that all out, girl


----------



## spiritangel

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I want you to stop making me hurt you over and over again. I told you how I feel, but no, that's not enough because you "love" me. That's the reason you're trying to make me feel like I need to be with you again, the reason why you hate everything keeping me from doing so. Right. If you ACTUALLY loved me maybe you'd stop being so fucking selfish about it. I thought this was over- maybe that was just stupidity on my part. You say you're not going to be understanding because it's gotten you no where in the past? You're going to try to push and push what you want because you think it'll do you any better? And then you tell me the whole time you'll just be waiting for me no matter what? You're the one that broke up with me, now you can't take that all of this is your fault? Well...it was your choice- I'm supposed to fix it? I can't.
> 
> Why the fuck can't I just get a break?
> 
> /rant



stick to your guns dont let him get to you, its called emotional manipulation and if it isnt going to work be straight with him, that is soo wrong to play with peoples emotions and such

love can have a dark side but in truth if you really love someone you want them to be happy that is your overall emotion and sometimes that means without you

hugs Hope you find your way through this


----------



## HDANGEL15

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I want you to stop making me hurt you over and over again. I told you how I feel, but no, that's not enough because you "love" me. That's the reason you're trying to make me feel like I need to be with you again, the reason why you hate everything keeping me from doing so. Right. If you ACTUALLY loved me maybe you'd stop being so fucking selfish about it. I thought this was over- maybe that was just stupidity on my part. You say you're not going to be understanding because it's gotten you no where in the past? You're going to try to push and push what you want because you think it'll do you any better? And then you tell me the whole time you'll just be waiting for me no matter what? You're the one that broke up with me, now you can't take that all of this is your fault? Well...it was your choice- I'm supposed to fix it? I can't.
> 
> Why the fuck can't I just get a break?
> 
> /rant



*walk away...don't pick up the phone........feel you*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I torture STINK BUGS (insert evil laugh)...I either put em under really hot water, flush them or my latest is.....putting them under a bottle cap and they die a long slow tortured death*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I torture STINK BUGS (insert evil laugh)...I either put em under really hot water, flush them or my latest is.....putting them under a bottle cap and they die a long slow tortured death*



they are bad down there. when i was living in west virginia they were so bad we had to keep our windows shut during the best seasons of the year. fall and spring because those fuckers would infest your house. no matter how well sealed off you think you got everything those little bastards find a way in.

here in south jersey i have only seen 2  and i fucking love it

some people can't smell them but i can and i can't stand the smell


----------



## Mordecai

I had a pretty eventful couple of weeks and I will declare I am ready for the upcoming downtime.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I gave you all I had....and you tossed it in the trash.


----------



## BigChaz

I need to take a shit but my chair is nice and cozy


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I gave you all I had....and you tossed it in the trash.



:really sad: I don't know what happened but it sounds sucky



BigChaz said:


> I need to take a shit but my chair is nice and cozy



You sir, are classy with a capital smeeeeeeee heeeeeeeeeeeeeee

100 nerd points if you know what that means!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Lil BigginZ said:


> they are bad down there. when i was living in west virginia they were so bad we had to keep our windows shut during the best seasons of the year. fall and spring because those fuckers would infest your house. no matter how well sealed off you think you got everything those little bastards find a way in.
> 
> here in south jersey i have only seen 2  and i fucking love it
> 
> some people can't smell them but i can and i can't stand the smell



*y'know i have never crushed one...so I have no idea why they make me homicidal....seriously? I only see 1 a day generally but WTF :doh:

they should be spreading the word that THEY WILL DIE IF THEY ENTER MY LOG HOME!!!!! insert <evil cackling>*


----------



## Paquito

IC that I feel a lot better after my haircut. My head isn't overheating anymore. I almost thought that she went too short, the sides were approaching Hozay levels of shortness. And since she hadn't done the top yet, I looked like one of the cubano boys or Pauley D. But it all faded in nicely.

IC it's also 3 in the morning, hence this stupid post.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

HDANGEL15 said:


> *y'know i have never crushed one...so I have no idea why they make me homicidal....seriously? I only see 1 a day generally but WTF :doh:
> 
> they should be spreading the word that THEY WILL DIE IF THEY ENTER MY LOG HOME!!!!! insert <evil cackling>*


if you kill them it will attract more. just catch it in some toilet paper and flush them.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm sick as a dog.


----------



## Venom

All this talk about stink bugs makes me want to go find on and squish it, and now I hope I find one outside my work tomorrow (its the only place I ever see them). I have never squished one so I am curious.


----------



## bigpulve

I met a girl. Shes awesome, we have good chemistry and............











she is 6 inches taller than me. lol. Its all good.


----------



## LovesBigMen

bigpulve said:


> I met a girl. Shes awesome, we have good chemistry and............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is 6 inches taller than me. lol. Its all good.



As long as you like each other its all good.  yay!


----------



## CarlaSixx

IC I don't find it fair that guys have better looking bums than women do... and it's especially common with BHMs  share the booty beauty, boys!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I don't find it fair that guys have better looking bums than women do... and it's especially common with BHMs  share the booty beauty, boys!



you can have some of my ass if you want, it's big enough lol.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sick as a dog.



*FEEEEL BETTER NOW!!!!*


----------



## Cors

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I don't find it fair that guys have better looking bums than women do... and it's especially common with BHMs  share the booty beauty, boys!



Second this!!! And oh, share the soft shapely thighs too...


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *FEEEEL BETTER NOW!!!!*


 

Thanks, lady. I'm trying.
I got a solid 8 hours sleep last night so at least I don't feel like a total zombie today.

:happy:


----------



## LovesBigMen

I/C that I spend way to much time watching videos on youtube in stead of doing h.w. oh vey!:happy:


----------



## Boris_the_Spider

I/C that I don't think I'm going to be able to resist the bar of chocolate that's sitting on my desk for much longer.

om nom nom nom


----------



## Melian

This "Movember" shit is really grossing me out - it's just an excuse for hipsters to be extra irritating.

When someone finally decides to do "Fatvember," let me know.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> When someone finally decides to do "Fatvember," let me know.



Now that is a genius idea :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Tad

IC that I wish biking season and down-hill ski season came closer together around here. Right now, after biking to work most days for nearly nine months, my legs are in pretty great shape. But by the time the rocks are all covered on the local ski hills I’ll probably have been off the bike for nearly a month, and no way will I have nearly the tone or endurance that I do now. 

I guess I either need to suck it up and become one of those insane winter cyclists with studded tires on their bike, or move somewhere near mountains, where you don’t need snow in the city to have snow on the slopes. Or, you know, just accept being a bit of a wuss on the ski hill. (putting in enough time on an exercise bike or stairmaster to keep my legs in shape is not even an option. I loathe those things)


----------



## rellis10

CarlaSixx said:


> IC I don't find it fair that guys have better looking bums than women do... and it's especially common with BHMs  share the booty beauty, boys!



I refer you to the Nekkid thread! 

Anyway, back on topic......IC that i'm not entirely looking forward to work tomorrow. Several other people have holidays so I have no idea how much work i'm going to be lumped with.


----------



## Zowie

IC I'm very excited. I got talking with a coworker about adapting sci-fi novels into comic or animation forms over the weekend, and it looks like we're going to be going through with it. I'm meeting him later to look at concepts and design of Vonnegut's Harrison Bergeron. So cool. 

On the other hand... I should be focusing on my schoolwork.


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that my roommate probably thinks I'm a TOTAL creep by now. 

I left my lingerie drawer with my vibrator (bought today!) in it open accidentally...

And I've had a playboy on my desk for a few weeks...but it's vintage! 1950s style. 

I have so much class.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> IC that my roommate probably thinks I'm a TOTAL creep by now.
> 
> I left my lingerie drawer with my vibrator (bought today!) in it open accidentally...
> 
> And I've had a playboy on my desk for a few weeks...but it's vintage! 1950s style.
> 
> I have so much class.



Well, the vibrator...maybe not.

Classic Playboy is stylish.


----------



## bigpulve

Im totally not going on another date in along time. Fuck that shit. Fuck. No Im not telling why. Way to embarrassing.


----------



## JenFromOC

bigpulve said:


> Im totally not going on another date in along time. Fuck that shit. Fuck. No Im not telling why. Way to embarrassing.



Yeah, fuck dating. I'm gonna get some cats.


----------



## Linda

bigpulve said:


> Im totally not going on another date in along time. Fuck that shit. Fuck. No Im not telling why. Way to embarrassing.



Lets all sit around in our flannel pajamas and watch girly movies with a big box of tissue!!

Come on!! Isn't dating supposed to be fun? Meeting interesting people that we can all talk about on here.


----------



## Paquito

IC that my apartment complex is holding a Resident Appreciation Week. Today, they were giving away free pizza from 1-3. I had a Computer test at 1 and a class at 2:30 that usually has a quiz at the beginning, so I figured that I would miss delicious free pizza.

Got a text from my friend asking to go get pizza. I decided to go, even though I'd probably miss a quiz. Ended up with two slices of free pizza and didn't miss a quiz.

BOOYAH


----------



## JulieD

IC that i just now figured out what IC ment...i was going to as someone in chat, because IC i love "click heres" :happy:


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I'm a mad woman, bad woman....that's just what I am


----------



## Paquito

IC that I'm back from my weekend in Redneck Hell. Glad to be in civilization again.


----------



## Venom

Paquito said:


> IC that I'm back from my weekend in Redneck Hell. Glad to be in civilization again.



Whats wrong with rednecks? I escape my city every chance I get to go hang out with some. Also rednecks have the sexiest trucks


----------



## HDANGEL15

*i was chatting with a guy via CL (his post was headed big cuddly teddy bear type), newly separated sending out very mixed signals...but seemed like we should definitely know one another...but he admitted he just really wanted to get laid....

so that should have been the end of that.............but i spotted him yesterday at a Bull/Oyster Roast...and knew him immediately........my friend said he kept checking me out. well i was in the middle of a convo w/someone else, and he came up to me and was like *HEY BLAH BLAH BLAH.....i know you from a ride i went on with **&**&*&(*&(*&98...and i LOL'ed cause I know them, but wasn't on that run and slyly told him *NO DUMBASS CL* ...he was alll embarrassed and slithered away

hahahahaha.....he wrote me today 


did i mention i think men are morons lately?

not any of you of course LOLOLOL*


----------



## Tad

The dumb isn't actually in the ass, although it isn't far away from there either....:doh:

Honestly, I'm so thankful for slowly declining testosterone levels over the years, makes it easier to be somewhat sane. I remember in younger days doing some stupid things, that I knew were stupid, but just couldn't stop.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC i can't wait for thanksgiving. i've been shedding some pounds the last 6 months and i'm going buck wild on thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*at dinner tonite, my boss said HUGe chANGES are coming next week....now she has said this for almost a FULL YEAR..........so wondering if i should believe this or what?

i was very forward with her earlier today and told her....that i would believe it when it happened...she said not to be negative....i told her..i was being realistic and let go of hoping so i can LIVE IN NOW....*


----------



## theronin23

IC I've been away for weeks because of work. I love my new job and gettin' paid fucking ROCKS. 

I should be back now though.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I guess this is kind of a confession. 

For our thanksgiving meal at work, they assigned certain people to a person and you had to write something that you were thankful for about that person. I guess you could say this is what people confessed/were thankful for about me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I guess this is kind of a confession.
> 
> For our thanksgiving meal at work, they assigned certain people to a person and you had to write something that you were thankful for about that person. I guess you could say this is what people confessed/were thankful for about me.


 

Why is ET there? Do you have a love of all things Spielberg or all things with long necks?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Why is ET there? Do you have a love of all things Spielberg or all things with long necks?



ACTUALLY, everything else on there represents me. Some of the people at my office know I have a reoccurring nightmare that involved ET, so as a joke, they threw it in there.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ACTUALLY, everything else on there represents me. Some of the people at my office know I have a reoccurring nightmare that involved ET, so as a joke, they threw it in there.


 

You never cease to amaze me. Haha.


----------



## Paquito

...what's the dream?


----------



## Paquito

IC that threadless.com could make me into a hipster.







Want.


----------



## rellis10

Paquito said:


> IC that threadless.com could make me into a hipster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want.



Are we talking about the shirt or the beard?


----------



## Paquito

The hat.
SHIRT RICK, SHIRT


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I believe HOOZAY really knows how to please the ladies LOLOLOL
you go woman killer!!!!

I also C i am sad....was gonna go out tonite...had an annual date with a gf that I fell out with a year ago over something which i won't go into....well she was also 4 yrs sober ...long story short...she isn't any more *


----------



## Amaranthine

Paquito said:


> The hat.
> SHIRT RICK, SHIRT



That is a pretty badass hat. Though, I could probably be tempted into the beard too. 


....What?


----------



## Zowie

IC this place has been kind of been getting on my nerves lately, and I don't know why. It's just very strange for me to get pissed off at something that's usually my 'relax and be entertained' time.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> IC this place has been kind of been getting on my nerves lately, and I don't know why. It's just very strange for me to get pissed off at something that's usually my 'relax and be entertained' time.



zoe, nooooooooooooooooooooooo!

ic i've been too busy to spend much time here lately and i've missed it.


----------



## FishCharming

IC i slept with my ex tonight... i r a bad person, lol


----------



## Surlysomething

This place is making my eyes almost completely roll back into my head some days.


For real.



Haha.


----------



## JayDanger

Sometimes I'm more proud of my ability to be a cannabis McGuyver than I am of my other, more respectable skills. 

Then I start to question my priorities. Then it becomes 4:30 and the questions kind of stop.

I also confess that I love Canada and don't want to live anywhere else (even though the States can be cool too).


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC i just watched the human centipede

...and i liked it lol


----------



## Zowie

Lil BigginZ said:


> IC i just watched the human centipede
> 
> ...and i liked it lol



I caught myself thinking at work why no one's done a porn version of human centipede.


----------



## JenFromOC

Zowie said:


> IC this place has been kind of been getting on my nerves lately, and I don't know why. It's just very strange for me to get pissed off at something that's usually my 'relax and be entertained' time.



I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## rellis10

Zowie said:


> I caught myself thinking at work why no one's done a porn version of human centipede.



Apparently....they have.

According to wikipedia there's a porno-parody called The Human Sexipede.


----------



## JenFromOC

What is the Human Centipede?


----------



## rellis10

JenFromOC said:


> What is the Human Centipede?



A movie where a mad scientist stitches three people together (ass to mouth) and creates the first ever human centipede......all very normal and happy


----------



## Amaranthine

rellis10 said:


> A movie where a mad scientist stitches three people together (ass to mouth) and creates the first ever human centipede......all very normal and happy



It might as well be a modern day fairy tale! Great for the kids


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JenFromOC said:


> What is the Human Centipede?



You should check it out. I'll let you login with my netflix account so you can watch it. Shit is CRAZY!


----------



## rellis10

IC that while I'm giddy like a schoolgirl because it's snowing alot here, I'm also concerned because I was planning on playing pool with a friend tomorrow and I don't really want to walk into town feet deep in the stuff.


----------



## Vanessa Lutz

I Confess I'm a new FFA! I love growing curves and soft, yummy Tummy's! Just not on me! LOL! Not yet anyway. LOL!! Maybe afters some encouragement!! :eat2:


----------



## JayDanger

Vanessa Lutz said:


> I Confess I'm a new FFA! I love growing curves and soft, yummy Tummy's! Just not on me! LOL! Not yet anyway. LOL!! Maybe afters some encouragement!! :eat2:



Welcome. It's my first day too! FIRST DAY BUDDIES!


----------



## JenFromOC

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You should check it out. I'll let you login with my netflix account so you can watch it. Shit is CRAZY!



You are a true friend LOL


----------



## CastingPearls

I finally saw The Human Centipede. I actually liked it too. LOL (SMH)


----------



## Linda

rellis10 said:


> A movie where a mad scientist stitches three people together (ass to mouth) and creates the first ever human centipede......all very normal and happy





Ok seriously!! The trailer is going to give me freakin nightmares. Why did I do that.

IC sometimes I am an idiot. :doh:


----------



## Paquito

Websites take forever to create.


----------



## supersoup

did anyone else think the human centipede was really tame? no? i was expecting to be grossed out, but i totally wasn't at any point.

maybe i watch way too many truly effed up horror movies, ha.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

supersoup said:


> did anyone else think the human centipede was really tame? no? i was expecting to be grossed out, but i totally wasn't at any point.
> 
> maybe i watch way too many truly effed up horror movies, ha.



I haven't watched it yet but my son did and he said the same thing.


----------



## CastingPearls

supersoup said:


> did anyone else think the human centipede was really tame? no? i was expecting to be grossed out, but i totally wasn't at any point.
> 
> maybe i watch way too many truly effed up horror movies, ha.


I agree. I expected gore and got nuthin.


----------



## theronin23

Human Centipede made me ANGRY. I was expecting it to be good, maybe even shocking. It was genuinely a BAD movie.


----------



## lovelocs

*There's a Human Centipede cat toy on Etsy.* 

View attachment il_570xN.153217902.jpg


----------



## Bearsy

I texted my buddy about holding off on a drug deal cause he owes a friend of his a few hundred bucks. Turns out I sent it to Facebook and not my buddy. It was my status for over an hour haha.


----------



## Mordecai

Zowie said:


> I caught myself thinking at work why no one's done a porn version of human centipede.



They have.


----------



## rellis10

supersoup said:


> did anyone else think the human centipede was really tame? no? i was expecting to be grossed out, but i totally wasn't at any point.
> 
> maybe i watch way too many truly effed up horror movies, ha.



I got the same feeling too actually, and I'm pretty sensetive to horror films, I don't watch many and particularly bad ones stick with me....but this wasnt too bad.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i downloaded the torrent (human centipede) last nite...and am secretly excited to watch it.....and like the reviews from y'all....as I HATE scarey movies *


----------



## theronin23

IC my weed cherry was popped last night.

That is all.


----------



## Zowie

I confess, if it was an option, I could spend the rest of my life in the shower. Maybe make it a bath so I could sleep at night, but truth is, nothing is more wonderful. Fuck pruniness.


----------



## Bearsy

theronin23 said:


> IC my weed cherry was popped last night.
> 
> That is all.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> I confess, if it was an option, I could spend the rest of my life in the shower. Maybe make it a bath so I could sleep at night, but truth is, nothing is more wonderful. Fuck pruniness.


 

I agree. It's my stress reliever.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> I confess, if it was an option, I could spend the rest of my life in the shower. Maybe make it a bath so I could sleep at night, but truth is, nothing is more wonderful. Fuck pruniness.



omg yes! my dream for when i'm rich is to have a giant shower with like ten different nozzles and a comfy floor and one of those tankless water heaters so the water never gets cold! 

whenever i fell sick or just unhappy i turn the shower on, curl up in the bottom of my bathtub and take a nap, lol. probably not the safest thing to do but it's so comforting. fuck it, i'm a Pisces!


----------



## Venom

supersoup said:


> did anyone else think the human centipede was really tame? no? i was expecting to be grossed out, but i totally wasn't at any point.
> 
> maybe i watch way too many truly effed up horror movies, ha.



I found it to be funny as shit. My friends who I got to watch it with me did not think so they pretty much were all disturbed by it. One girl started throwing up twice and then called me the next 3 nights when she woke up from nightmares, it was so awesome.


----------



## Tad

Zowie said:


> I confess, if it was an option, I could spend the rest of my life in the shower. Maybe make it a bath so I could sleep at night, but truth is, nothing is more wonderful. Fuck pruniness.



Oh god yes. One of the things I like about business trips is being able to take as many/as long showers (or baths) as I want without it annoying anyone else (or running up our water and gas bill).

I may barely use our fuel-efficient little car, keep the thermostat turned down all winter, re-cycle, compost, and so forth.....but I suspect I undo the good of all of that with showers


----------



## ManBeef

The Human Centipede was so lame. I was expecting like a horrid mutation of a creature... it was just the creation of a twisted doctor with a serious ass to mouth fetish. Only thing that scared me was that them two girlies had to eat doodoo... no bueno. I guess Germans really do love their skat play?


----------



## lovelocs

I love showers and baths, and it's my one real physical pleasure besides eating.
What do my fellow aquaphiles think of this?
It looks like it'd get all Hentai on you, once you relaxed.

IC I'd enjoy it.

 

View attachment shower.jpg


----------



## JulieD

I/C that I am torn between loving a long hot never ending shower, or a big, comfy bed... I guess I could always stay in my hot never ending shower until my legs hurt, then I can climb in my big comfy bed...


----------



## Vageta

lovelocs said:


> I love showers and baths, and it's my one real physical pleasure besides eating.
> What do my fellow aquaphiles think of this?
> It looks like it'd get all Hentai on you, once you relaxed.
> 
> IC I'd enjoy it.




Looks like something from an H.P.Lovecraft story... lol


----------



## FishCharming

lovelocs said:


> I love showers and baths, and it's my one real physical pleasure besides eating.
> What do my fellow aquaphiles think of this?
> It looks like it'd get all Hentai on you, once you relaxed.
> 
> IC I'd enjoy it.




that looks awesome!


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i only want what i cant (or shouldn't) have. And that if i get what i can't have i figure out a way to fuck it up and throw it away only to want it again...

holy shit i am damaged, lol

Okcupid was sooo right about me as evidenced in my dating persona results:

http://www.okcupid.com/personality?type=RBLM&g=1&o=1


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> IC that i only want what i cant (or shouldn't) have. And that if i get what i can't have i figure out a way to fuck it up and throw it away only to want it again...
> 
> holy shit i am damaged, lol
> 
> Okcupid was sooo right about me as evidenced in my dating persona results:
> 
> http://www.okcupid.com/personality?type=RBLM&g=1&o=1



Took this test just for shits....results were dead-on. I think I'm your female equivalent.

The Sudden Departure


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Took this test just for shits....results were dead-on. I think I'm your female equivalent.
> 
> The Sudden Departure



It's like you're magic. I sit here waiting wishing that you'll show up, and then BAM! you're here. 

So . . . You wanna make out?


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> It's like you're magic. I sit here waiting wishing that you'll show up, and then BAM! you're here.
> 
> So . . . You wanna make out?



Only if you wear that peacoat.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Only if you wear that peacoat.



 oh, you're perfect. Then you can teach me the basics of birds and we'll have another go.


----------



## Paquito

I'm the Boy Next Door.


----------



## Zowie

I like the part where it tells me to stay away from artists. 


The Window Shopper.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Took this test just for shits....results were dead-on. I think I'm your female equivalent.
> 
> The Sudden Departure



haha, you totally are! we should get together and make temporary magic, lol


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> haha, you totally are! we should get together and make temporary magic, lol



Fuck yes. Although, I hope you didn't have to click on that STD link......


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Fuck yes. Although, I hope you didn't have to click on that STD link......



doe's Dr P's Rabid Monkey Crabs count as an STD? if so i might have to go back and check it... other than them though i'm clean. i just cant bring myself to get rid of them, they're such good conversationalists!


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> doe's Dr P's Rabid Monkey Crabs count as an STD? if so i might have to go back and check it... other than them though i'm clean. i just cant bring myself to get rid of them, they're such good conversationalists!



Yeah, that's cool. I've only got herps and the hiv, myself. Nothing fancy.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Yeah, that's cool. I've only got herps and the hiv, myself. Nothing fancy.



wait, those count as STDs? fuck... brb, gotta go retake the test...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

So fucking lame. There is nothin exciting about me. 

I'm The Slow Dancer

Deliberate, gentle, love dreamer.

I want to be damaged so I can be a counterpart to Melian.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> So fucking lame. There is nothin exciting about me.
> 
> I'm The Slow Dancer
> 
> Deliberate, gentle, love dreamer.
> 
> I want to be damaged so I can be a counterpart to Melian.



Haha, Hozay...I'm a Slow Dancer too!

http://www.okcupid.com/the-dating-persona-test?just_after_signup=1&test_key=MTUxNjYzNzk=


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> Haha, Hozay...I'm a Slow Dancer too!
> 
> http://www.okcupid.com/the-dating-persona-test?just_after_signup=1&test_key=MTUxNjYzNzk=



We should slow dance . . . Together


----------



## Paquito

I'm so lame. I'm gonna go re-do it and say I have a bunch of STDs, so I can be cooler.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> We should slow dance . . . Together



It could be the start of something truly special :wubu:


----------



## Zowie

I guess you won't be playing chess after all. 

I confess, the "amazing" works I had to do for the final project of my lifedrawing class are incredibly shitty. But so far they're the best ones here... Wow. Art school flunkies, the bunch of us.


----------



## lovelocs

IC I'm a peach.

http://www.okcupid.com/oktest3?just_after_signup=1&test_key=MTUxNjY3NTc=

IC I'm also late for school. Bye.


----------



## Venom

IC I used the test as a way to procrastinate on studying for a final, and I'm the playstation... I don't know if I take it as good or bad 
http://www.okcupid.com/the-dating-persona-test?just_after_signup=1&test_key=MTUxNjY5MzY=

and I'm sad to have run out of ways to procrastinate for now.


----------



## FishCharming

Venom said:


> IC I used the test as a way to procrastinate on studying for a final, and I'm the playstation... I don't know if I take it as good or bad
> http://www.okcupid.com/the-dating-persona-test?just_after_signup=1&test_key=MTUxNjY5MzY=
> 
> and I'm sad to have run out of ways to procrastinate for now.



Keep on fucking, partner. bwaaahaaahaaa!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Venom said:


> IC I used the test as a way to procrastinate on studying for a final, and I'm the playstation... I don't know if I take it as good or bad
> http://www.okcupid.com/the-dating-persona-test?just_after_signup=1&test_key=MTUxNjY5MzY=
> 
> and I'm sad to have run out of ways to procrastinate for now.



Wanna make out?


----------



## WillSpark

The Boy Next Door

It recommends The Peach and The Maid Of Honor as matches, and The Window Shopper is the female version of me. 

I think I'm cool with that.

And this just further implies my growing relationship with Paquito. This will probably escalate until we make Boy Next Door porn together.


----------



## Paquito

WillSpark said:


> And this just further implies my growing relationship with Paquito. This will probably escalate until we make Boy Next Door porn together.



"He's knocking on the back door... should I let him in? I'm scared!


----------



## JulieD

I/C that I want to be part of the WillSpark and Paquito boy next door porn....being how I'm the Peach, I should fit right in.... 
http://www.okcupid.com/the-dating-persona-test?just_after_signup=1&test_key=MTUxNjc2MjM=


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm a Window Shopper :happy:


----------



## WillSpark

JulieD said:


> I/C that I want to be part of the WillSpark and Paquito boy next door porn....being how I'm the Peach, I should fit right in....
> http://www.okcupid.com/the-dating-persona-test?just_after_signup=1&test_key=MTUxNjc2MjM=



Get locs in here and we'll have ourselves a sexy party x4


----------



## Melian

In some other thread, I just read "come hither look" as "come Hitler look," and am now imagining all kinds of odd scenarios.


----------



## Amaranthine

Melian said:


> In some other thread, I just read "come hither look" as "come Hitler look," and am now imagining all kinds of odd scenarios.



I can hear it now..."Mmm, I want to conquer your Poland!" 
Or for the kinkier BDSM scene: "Oh, tell me how Jewish you are!" 

And that'd be one hell of a mustache ride. 



Right then. Off I go.


----------



## Vageta

Amaranthine said:


> I can hear it now..."Mmm, I want to conquer your Poland!"
> Or for the kinkier BDSM scene: "Oh, tell me how Jewish you are!"
> 
> And that'd be one hell of a mustache ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Right then. Off I go.




Hey hey, lets leave poor little Poland out of this....


----------



## ManBeef

i randomly punch, smack, grab, && drum on my ass... idk why


----------



## Venom

ManBeef said:


> i randomly punch, smack, grab, && drum on my ass... idk why



You could just have a really smackable ass.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I'm a smooth talker. I got it from my papa. 

My interview went well, hopefully I'll get an offer.


----------



## CBV_5150

Ive seen Inception over 30 times...


----------



## rellis10

I confess that i'm annoyed at customs.

Yes, I'm sending a gift...
Oh right, so I have to write what the gift is on this form...
And you're going to put that form on the outside of the package....
So when my girlfriend picks it up several days before christmas she'll know exactly what I bought her....
Do you have any understanding that some presents are meant to be a surprise?!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

rellis10 said:


> I confess that i'm annoyed at customs.
> 
> Yes, I'm sending a gift...
> Oh right, so I have to write what the gift is on this form...
> And you're going to put that form on the outside of the package....
> So when my girlfriend picks it up several days before christmas she'll know exactly what I bought her....
> Do you have any understanding that some presents are meant to be a surprise?!



I'm having the same dilemma. :-(

Let's hug it out . . . And then slow dance.


----------



## rellis10

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm having the same dilemma. :-(
> 
> Let's hug it out . . . And then slow dance.



Sounds just peeeeerfect :wubu:


----------



## Paquito

I'm looking up cartoons to change my facebook pic to, and I innocently type in "rugrats tommy pickles." The SECOND picture up on Bing? Tommy and Chuckie double-teaming Angelica.

Time to kill myself.


----------



## ManBeef

Venom said:


> You could just have a really smackable ass.



But so much that it forces me to indulge in it's meatasticness?


----------



## ManBeef

Paquito said:


> I'm looking up cartoons to change my facebook pic to, and I innocently type in "rugrats tommy pickles." The SECOND picture up on Bing? Tommy and Chuckie double-teaming Angelica.
> 
> Time to kill myself.



You mean kill yoself with a night of hardcore alone sexi time? Because if so my good sir, we are on the SAME PAGE!!! UP TOP! +in air slow mo high five+


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> I confess that i'm annoyed at customs.
> 
> Yes, I'm sending a gift...
> Oh right, so I have to write what the gift is on this form...
> And you're going to put that form on the outside of the package....
> So when my girlfriend picks it up several days before christmas she'll know exactly what I bought her....
> Do you have any understanding that some presents are meant to be a surprise?!


I had the same problem, Rellis. I was sending a couple of DVDs and some candy and it's not exactly legal (okay not at ALL legal) to send candy to that country and it was a birthday gift and I wanted it to be a surprise and I just wrote something I read on the customs slip when I ordered absinth from the Czech Republic: Decorative Glass Bottle FRAGILE.

NOT THAT I'M ENCOURAGING YOU TO DO ANYTHING ILLEGAL.


----------



## Amaranthine

Paquito said:


> I'm looking up cartoons to change my facebook pic to, and I innocently type in "rugrats tommy pickles." The SECOND picture up on Bing? Tommy and Chuckie double-teaming Angelica.
> 
> Time to kill myself.



My first thought: Damn they're hung.


----------



## ManBeef

Amaranthine said:


> My first thought: Damn they're hung.



Rug Rats? More like rug WALRUS with all pork stick they be pack'n... Can I get an AMEN?


----------



## Paquito

Amaranthine said:


> My first thought: Damn they're hung.



I KNOW RIGHT

and then the little kid in me died.


----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


> I KNOW RIGHT
> 
> and then the little kid in me died.



awwwe, that's sad...

i'll totally help you bury the body though


----------



## Kazak

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm having the same dilemma. :-(
> 
> Let's hug it out . . . And then slow dance.



so find someone you trust there, ship to them and they rebox and ship it for you. no outside label.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I'm a smooth talker. I got it from my papa.
> 
> My interview went well, hopefully I'll get an offer.



Why did I read that like you were rapping it?  

P.S. Hope the interview went well!


----------



## theronin23

rellis10 said:


> I confess that i'm annoyed at customs.
> 
> Yes, I'm sending a gift...
> Oh right, so I have to write what the gift is on this form...
> And you're going to put that form on the outside of the package....
> So when my girlfriend picks it up several days before christmas she'll know exactly what I bought her....
> Do you have any understanding that some presents are meant to be a surprise?!



Just tell her not to look at the label/rip it off the package as soon as she gets it. If I remember correctly, the customs label isn't that large, and it's easy to rip off the package without reading it. 

(Yes, I've been in this sitch.)


----------



## Zowie

Or she could just open it right away!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> Or she could just open it right away!



Do you want to open your gift right away?


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Do you want to open your gift right away?



I was the kid who would open wrapped presents before christmas to see what they were, then re-tape them, and blame and scruffiness on the cat. 

Fucking cat always ruining the wrapping.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Be vague. They don't want to know EXACTLY what it is.

Toiletries.
Jewellery.
Multimedia.

Jimminy cricket.


----------



## Paquito

IC that my friend from high school wants everyone to send him a self-portrait for his birthday, which is awesome. I'm gonna need some painter's tape and either spray paint or watercolors...

This might actually get me through finals.


----------



## Paquito

Sasquatch! said:


> Be vague. They don't want to know EXACTLY what it is.
> 
> Toiletries.
> Jewellery.
> Multimedia.
> 
> Jimminy cricket.



Exactly. For the 1st day of Hanukkah I sent Sassy a plaster model of my penis that also makes tacos. I labeled it "art FRAGILE."


----------



## Sasquatch!

Paquito said:


> Exactly. For the 1st day of Hanukkah I sent Sassy a plaster model of my penis that also makes tacos. I labeled it "art FRAGILE."



Best. Tacos. Ever.


----------



## ManBeef

Paquito said:


> Exactly. For the 1st day of Hanukkah I sent Sassy a plaster model of my penis that also makes tacos. I labeled it "art FRAGILE."



Make me a one but of yo booty that makes fudge please


----------



## Surlysomething

After finally resigning myself to the fact that I lost my beloved Ipod, I found it while vacuuming under the couch cushions. I mean who vacuums there on a regular basis? Merry Christmas to me.

I love you, black, beautiful Ipod Nano, filled to capacity. I'm glad you're back in my loving arms. Haha. :wubu:


----------



## lovelocs

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Why did I read that like you were rapping it?
> 
> P.S. Hope the interview went well!



Yeah, kinda felt like Hozay was channeling Snoop, there...


----------



## Linda

rellis10 said:


> I confess that i'm annoyed at customs.
> 
> Yes, I'm sending a gift...
> Oh right, so I have to write what the gift is on this form...
> And you're going to put that form on the outside of the package....
> So when my girlfriend picks it up several days before christmas she'll know exactly what I bought her....
> Do you have any understanding that some presents are meant to be a surprise?!



How come there can't be one customs form? I spent 15 minutes filling one out today to send a book and then waited in line and she said that it was the wrong form. Depending on size there are multiple forms to choose from. So she gave me the correct one, I filled it out and had to wait in the damn line again. Ugh!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

lovelocs said:


> Yeah, kinda felt like Hozay was channeling Snoop, there...



Maybe if the job interview doesn't work out Hozay has a future in rap!


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> After finally resigning myself to the fact that I lost my beloved Ipod, I found it while vacuuming under the couch cushions. I mean who vacuums there on a regular basis? Merry Christmas to me.
> 
> I love you, black, beautiful Ipod Nano, filled to capacity. I'm glad you're back in my loving arms. Haha. :wubu:



so it's true what they say: "once you go black you never go back"?


----------



## Amaranthine

IC...

I tried pot for the first time last night.

My god everything was so funny.


----------



## Vageta

Amaranthine said:


> IC...
> 
> I tried pot for the first time last night.
> 
> My god everything was so funny.




Wow yesterday was your first time? Thats kinda cool..


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> IC...
> 
> I tried pot for the first time last night.
> 
> My god everything was so funny.



next time you get high go and jump on a trampoline! it's a life changing experience!!!


----------



## Amaranthine

FishCharming said:


> next time you get high go and jump on a trampoline! it's a life changing experience!!!



I probably would have fallen off and hurt myself lol

I watched the Itunes visualizer for awhile though...I...could feel it. It was wonderful.


----------



## Vageta

FishCharming said:


> next time you get high go and jump on a trampoline! it's a life changing experience!!!




Or she could find some nice fatboy and smile and ask.."may I jump up and down on your tummy?"


----------



## FishCharming

Amaranthine said:


> I probably would have fallen off and hurt myself lol
> 
> I watched the Itunes visualizer for awhile though...I...could feel it. It was wonderful.



no way! it's the best! you totally feel free and like if you jumped just a little higher you wouldnt ever come back down!

i loved being high but after about a year of smoking i couldn't get high anymore, just stoned or burnt out, no matter what type or method i tried. every couple of years i'd try again but it's never been the same so i just dont do it anymore. 

plus i was never able to drink and smoke together. one sip and one tiny hit and i would get sooo sick.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Vageta said:


> Wow yesterday was your first time? Thats kinda cool..



*i was thinkin' the same thing.....i lost my cherry on that at 13 or so...but growing up in the 70's mighta had something to do w/that *


----------



## FishCharming

IC that my mom might be the best wingman ever, lol!

last night she came into my work to visit with some people and my sister's married friend came with her. the friend spent a good portion of the night bitching about what a terrible husband she has so my mom told her "my son might be just the man you need!" haha

after my boss pointed out that the friend was married my mom said "i know but obviously he isnt taking care of your needs! you should go to kevin's and watch a movie, you know he has a bed in his livingroom, right? don't worry, there doesn't have to be feelings involved!" 

hahahah!!! i love my mommy!


----------



## theronin23

Amaranthine said:


> IC...
> 
> I tried pot for the first time last night.
> 
> My god everything was so funny.



Am I the only one that finds it a little interesting that TWO BHM/FFA board members lost their green virginity in the same week?


----------



## Paquito

IC that I'm so ridiculously unmotivated in life. I have tons of studying to do, and I just don't care. At all.


----------



## thekidstable

Paquito said:


> IC that I'm so ridiculously unmotivated in life. I have tons of studying to do, and I just don't care. At all.



*^this *

For me, only one more _massive_ assignment and finals, but baby I'm burning out big time


----------



## lovelocs

thekidstable said:


> *^this *
> 
> For me, only one more _massive_ assignment and finals, but baby I'm burning out big time



I third this... IC I'm about used up.


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i miss Chaz...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

FishCharming said:


> IC that i miss Chaz...



I warned him that the monkey army would come to collect him when the time was right. Should I unleash them on Florida right now?


----------



## FishCharming

ic that even though my milk expired a week ago i'm still putting it in my coffee. it smells okayish and theres no chunks sooo, that's okay right?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> ic that even though my milk expired a week ago i'm still putting it in my coffee. it smells okayish and theres no chunks sooo, that's okay right?



As long as it tastes okay. Smell is a bad indicator because the milk aroundthe opening of the carton or gallon tends to smell worse than the whole. You're good to go.


----------



## Zowie

And when you're lying in bed in two days with food poisoning,you can blame it on Hozay.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> And when you're lying in bed in two days with food poisoning,you can blame it on Hozay.



this is all some kind of plot to poison me isnt it...?!? damnit hozay! i trusted you!!! i loved you like a brother and now you betray me? just because i'm trying to ball your woman? that is just low sir, just low...


----------



## Paquito

Just use this as an opportunity for Zowie to nurse you back to health. In a slutty nurse outfit.


----------



## FishCharming

Paquito said:


> Just use this as an opportunity for Zowie to nurse you back to health. In a slutty nurse outfit.



ughhhh, i am ill... if only i had a naughty nurse to care for me in my time of torment...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I'm retardedly bored at work. So when I used to come in to work on a slow day we would have taken 400 calls by 9am. It's now 6pm and we only have 30 calls for the day. It'll be like this for the next two weeks. 

So . . . Who wants to send me inappropriate pictures and appropriate along with inappropriate pm's?!?!! Appropriate pictures are welcome too. 

C'mon people, help me out here.


----------



## Zowie

I confess, I am SICK of this waste of time of a class I'm sitting in. We've been sitting in a half baked critique for four hours now, with a fucking long and useless break. I'm tired, I'm stressed out, and I'm just sitting here listening to the chick who NEVER shuts up about Irani politics. 
Im uninspired with school, I'm doing nothing with my life, and hey, it's raining. 

On the upside, I got the first book of Transmetropolitain. It's amazing.


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> Im uninspired with school, I'm doing nothing with my life, and hey, it's raining.



Changing raining to weather in the 20s, and that's my life.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> On the upside, I got the first book of Transmetropolitain. It's amazing.



right?!?! Transmet is Tits!

oh, and fuck your boyfriend! i spent 20 minutes curled up on the floor in fetal position agony... the milk is fine he says...

and on the up side for me: i logged in to okcupid to re-disable my account and somehow ended up with a girl's phone number, lol. weird night!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I love old milk.

Also, along with any NSFW pictures or pm's or safe for work stuff, you're welcome to text me as well.


----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I love old milk.
> 
> Also, along with any NSFW pictures or pm's or safe for work stuff, you're welcome to text me as well.



UGH! Damn the "you-must-sread-the-Reputation-around-before-giving-it-to-Hozay-J-Garseeya-again" pop up bubble! BTW...you are pretty awesome too!:bow:


----------



## ManBeef

i'm an attention whore so ... !!!NOTICE ME NOTICE ME NOTICE ME!!! LOOOOOVE MEEEEE!!!


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that I have a lethal case of End-of-semesteritis. Symtoms include lazing around, skipping really early classes, and not doing an 8 page paper about a building. 

The only effective treatment so far is massive quantities of tea, used in the early morning hours to fuel awakeness.


----------



## ManBeef

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I have a lethal case of End-of-semesteritis. Symtoms include lazing around, skipping really early classes, and not doing an 8 page paper about a building.
> 
> The only effective treatment so far is massive quantities of tea, used in the early morning hours to fuel awakeness.



I have some hydrocortisone...


----------



## ManBeef

So I get asked about my usage of &&. Here is the dealy yo. My son && I both have a slight stutter. Well, his is worse then mine. Mine is more of a delay due to my fast talking && lack of verbally being able to keep up with the mental cue cards. Long story short, when I was telling him a bed time story once I got stuck on and. I said it like way too many times. He almost less laughing. My stutter made him feel a little better. So it became part of my normal type vocabulary. I don't do it to annoy. I sometimes forget that I am doing it. A lost of the words I type oddly are due to words he uses in real life such as tehmote. No matter how many times I correct him. It is a tehmote, not remote. Sorry, I'll try to cut back


----------



## FishCharming

ManBeef said:


> So I get asked about my usage of &&. Here is the dealy yo. My son && I both have a slight stutter. Well, his is worse then mine. Mine is more of a delay due to my fast talking && lack of verbally being able to keep up with the mental cue cards. Long story short, when I was telling him a bed time story once I got stuck on and. I said it like way too many times. He almost less laughing. My stutter made him feel a little better. So it became part of my normal type vocabulary. I don't do it to annoy. I sometimes forget that I am doing it. A lost of the words I type oddly are due to words he uses in real life such as tehmote. No matter how many times I correct him. It is a tehmote, not remote. Sorry, I'll try to cut back



my daughter used to call helicopters Applepoppers, lmao! i finally got her to stop saying it and call them roflcopters but then i realized that that would just make her life more difficult so i get it.


----------



## ManBeef

FishCharming said:


> my daughter used to call helicopters Applepoppers, lmao! i finally got her to stop saying it and call them roflcopters but then i realized that that would just make her life more difficult so i get it.



Lmao!!! That is too cute. Applepoppers... lol they sound delish. I love how kids talk. He has that w for the r thing going. & says the randomist things ever. Like when we play Nazi bad guy zombies... he runs around saying I GOT YOU SON! I GOT YOU SON! THIS IS HOLLYWOOD BABY! LMAO


----------



## Vageta

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I have a lethal case of End-of-semesteritis. Symtoms include lazing around, skipping really early classes, and not doing an 8 page paper about a building.
> 
> The only effective treatment so far is massive quantities of tea, used in the early morning hours to fuel awakeness.



At this point, I have written soooo many damn papers, that I one day will compile them into the most boring book ever! It will be made especially for insomniacs. Guaranteed to put you to sleep in just a few pages...


Hate school ,Hate school Hate school Hate school


----------



## WillSpark

I confess that I'm not a christian, nor any other kind of religion at all in any way, shape, or form, and I don't beleive in any devine holy god or figure like that, but I LOVE CHRISTMAS.

It's my favorite holiday. Putting up and decorating the tree, giving gifts, singing all of the songs, everything. It has such a warm sense of giving and good cheer and love. Sure, I love getting presents and eating christmas food, but really, that's all part of the overarking feeling and emotion this time of year creates for me. I love snow, and I love seeing the ground all white and fluffy. My family always comes together, and it's just a wonderful time of the year. So whatever holidays you celebrate this time of year, or none at all, I hope you have a great December, because everyone deserves to feel the way the holiday season makes me feel. And for those whoa re celebrating christmas specifically in some way, have yourself a merry pagan holiday.


----------



## FishCharming

WillSpark said:


> I confess that I'm not a christian, nor any other kind of religion at all in any way, shape, or form, and I don't beleive in any devine holy god or figure like that, but I LOVE CHRISTMAS.
> 
> It's my favorite holiday. Putting up and decorating the tree, giving gifts, singing all of the songs, everything. It has such a warm sense of giving and good cheer and love. Sure, I love getting presents and eating christmas food, but really, that's all part of the overarking feeling and emotion this time of year creates for me. I love snow, and I love seeing the ground all white and fluffy. My family always comes together, and it's just a wonderful time of the year. So whatever holidays you celebrate this time of year, or none at all, I hope you have a great December, because everyone deserves to feel the way the holiday season makes me feel. And for those whoa re celebrating christmas specifically in some way, have yourself a merry pagan holiday.



Heathen!!!! How dare you betray our lord, turn your back on your maker!!! Sharper than a serpent's tooth is an ungrateful child and you are the fang of the viper itself! 

ya know, and junk


----------



## JulieD

ManBeef said:


> Lmao!!! That is too cute. Applepoppers... lol they sound delish. I love how kids talk. He has that w for the r thing going. & says the randomist things ever. Like when we play Nazi bad guy zombies... he runs around saying I GOT YOU SON! I GOT YOU SON! THIS IS HOLLYWOOD BABY! LMAO



HA! That is awesome! My daughter says bemember instead of remember....

So i bemember this one time when i was cleaning up after cooking dinner, my daughter who was 3 at the time, came hauling ass down the hall way and turned the corner pretty sharp, slide across the kitchen floor about 4 feet and ended up baning into the trash can. She quickly got up, threw her hands up in gangsta signs, approached the trash can and said "What?! You want a piece of me? Huh? You think you can beat me?!" Oh, how I love my Pennsylvanian gang banger!


----------



## ManBeef

JulieD said:


> HA! That is awesome! My daughter says bemember instead of remember....
> 
> So i bemember this one time when i was cleaning up after cooking dinner, my daughter who was 3 at the time, came hauling ass down the hall way and turned the corner pretty sharp, slide across the kitchen floor about 4 feet and ended up baning into the trash can. She quickly got up, threw her hands up in gangsta signs, approached the trash can and said "What?! You want a piece of me? Huh? You think you can beat me?!" Oh, how I love my Pennsylvanian gang banger!



LMMFAO!!! That is too gangsta!!! I almost peed from laughing!!!


----------



## thekidstable

IC that everyime I see that Vageta posted something, that guy from DBZ goes "VAGETA!" in my head and I lol.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess you better knock that shit off. 

Seriously, knock it off.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess you better knock that shit off.
> 
> Seriously, knock it off.



How come you never came to my rescue?


----------



## thekidstable

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess you better knock that shit off.
> 
> Seriously, knock it off.



i am so confused


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

thekidstable said:


> i am so confused



I feel a bit late to the party. 

Maybe out of the loop is a better way of saying it.


----------



## Bearsy

I was just browsing that site where the first two rules always apply and I just saw a picture of Ronin posted in response to a troll thread with the comment "We discuss cakes here" next to it.


----------



## theronin23

Bearsy said:


> I was just browsing that site where the first two rules always apply and I just saw a picture of Ronin posted in response to a troll thread with the comment "We discuss cakes here" next to it.



Yup. I know. Wanna see something even more fucked up? Put "Fat Emo" (without quotes) into google images. I've known about it for years, not really much I can do, as if I really care anyway.

I discuss my infamy in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i24shC0QZBI


----------



## Paquito

thekidstable said:


> i am so confused



Maybe it's best not to chastise other people when you don't have a clue then.


----------



## ManBeef

Paquito said:


> Maybe it's best not to chastise other people when you don't have a clue then.



You know... I gotta admit I get a Lil tingle in my wingle when ever I see you post your smartness... I think I need a cold shower


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that when I feel overwhelmed, I go into shut-down mode. Which is the least effective thing ever. 

Also, 43 dollars is OUTRAGEOUS for shipping. Fuck you priority international.


----------



## Melian

Can't stop laughing at this....







Right, Hozay?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Can't stop laughing at this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, Hozay?



I'm going to quotethe picture. I don't care what Zoë says. 

I seriously saw that right now and almost shot my pants.

I was just thinking about you as well. Perfect timing.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm going to quotethe picture. I don't care what Zoë says.
> 
> I seriously saw that right now and almost shot my pants.
> 
> I was just thinking about you as well. Perfect timing.



She would probably quote this one, herself. And now I'm actually laughing even harder after seeing something related to this image on another thread....ROFL.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> She would probably quote this one, herself. And now I'm actually laughing even harder after seeing something related to this image on another thread....ROFL.



Fucking iPhone. I almost shit my pants, not shot them. 

Yes yes, it was the other thread that brought this full circle.


----------



## Zowie

I found myself rethinking my education, AGAIN, today. The problem is, I've had in my head to go into arts since highschool, so that's what I took, arts. And now I'm considering architechture, which means I need to get a DEC in pure&applied sciences, which means I have to go back and do advanced highschool sciences. And call me a proud bitch, but I am NOT doing AdultEd. So I've resigned myself to working in a grocery store for the rest of my life.


----------



## ManBeef

Zowie said:


> I found myself rethinking my education, AGAIN, today. The problem is, I've had in my head to go into arts since highschool, so that's what I took, arts. And now I'm considering architechture, which means I need to get a DEC in pure&applied sciences, which means I have to go back and do advanced highschool sciences. And call me a proud bitch, but I am NOT doing AdultEd. So I've resigned myself to working in a grocery store for the rest of my life.



can I get a price cut on meats since we have been q-tip friends for 2 years now


----------



## Tad

Zowie said:


> I found myself rethinking my education, AGAIN, today. The problem is, I've had in my head to go into arts since highschool, so that's what I took, arts. And now I'm considering architechture, which means I need to get a DEC in pure&applied sciences, which means I have to go back and do advanced highschool sciences. And call me a proud bitch, but I am NOT doing AdultEd. So I've resigned myself to working in a grocery store for the rest of my life.



But you could make really cool arrangements of fruit with all those repressed architecture desires! 

More seriously, in education you never, ever, go backwards--that is you won't ever educate yourself farther from your goal. At absolute worst you may not much closer, but usually some aspects of it will get you in that direction.

I'd suggest stick out your year in the arts, investigate various programs, investigate various catch-up education options, and most importantly, if you think you really want to go into architecture, arrange to go talk to some! I'd honestly suggest doing a search in Vancouver, find some with offices near you, and cold call them and ask if you could have fifteen minutes of time to talk them at some point.

Now, story time.....a friend of mine wasn't too sure what he wanted to do for sure for post-secondary education....he knew he liked drawing cool looking cars, he was good in technical subjects, so he ended up going into engineering thinking he'd do mechanical. Then at about this time of year he decided he wanted to do architecture, but to get the art portfolio he would need would have been really hard at that point, so he ended up going into civil engineering. He did spend a miserable couple of years designing road embankments and the like after graduation (paying his dues as it were), then got work with a big international architecture company in NYC as one of their civil engineers. He worked on some very cool projects with them, got to transfer offices to Boston when they started a family and didn't want to be Manhattan, and eventually set up on his own as a consulting engineer working with smaller architects and is doing very well for himself and really enjoying what he's doing (he gets drawn into a lot of renovations of old buildings....like if you want to turn an old church into apartments and it has to meet new earthquake standards, how will you do that? You call him).

So he never did become an architect, but he is working in that general field, doing really interesting work, working for himself and making good money. Which is all by way of saying that if you know where you want to get, you don't have to take the beaten path to get there, you can navigate your own route, winding though it may be.

Patience, and good luck!


----------



## FishCharming

Tad said:


> But you could make really cool arrangements of fruit with all those repressed architecture desires!
> 
> More seriously, in education you never, ever, go backwards--that is you won't ever educate yourself farther from your goal. At absolute worst you may not much closer, but usually some aspects of it will get you in that direction.
> 
> I'd suggest stick out your year in the arts, investigate various programs, investigate various catch-up education options, and most importantly, if you think you really want to go into architecture, arrange to go talk to some! I'd honestly suggest doing a search in Vancouver, find some with offices near you, and cold call them and ask if you could have fifteen minutes of time to talk them at some point.
> 
> Now, story time.....a friend of mine wasn't too sure what he wanted to do for sure for post-secondary education....he knew he liked drawing cool looking cars, he was good in technical subjects, so he ended up going into engineering thinking he'd do mechanical. Then at about this time of year he decided he wanted to do architecture, but to get the art portfolio he would need would have been really hard at that point, so he ended up going into civil engineering. He did spend a miserable couple of years designing road embankments and the like after graduation (paying his dues as it were), then got work with a big international architecture company in NYC as one of their civil engineers. He worked on some very cool projects with them, got to transfer offices to Boston when they started a family and didn't want to be Manhattan, and eventually set up on his own as a consulting engineer working with smaller architects and is doing very well for himself and really enjoying what he's doing (he gets drawn into a lot of renovations of old buildings....like if you want to turn an old church into apartments and it has to meet new earthquake standards, how will you do that? You call him).
> 
> So he never did become an architect, but he is working in that general field, doing really interesting work, working for himself and making good money. Which is all by way of saying that if you know where you want to get, you don't have to take the beaten path to get there, you can navigate your own route, winding though it may be.
> 
> Patience, and good luck!



i love Tad's posts! they're always so supportive! Tad, i feel like you might be the father i've always wanted! Tell me that you're proud of me!


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> TAD



That is good advice. My problem is, I know what I want to do. I'm just having a lot of trouble with "art school" and it's aimless, wishy-washy approach to giving us a degree. I do want one, but I'd like to learn something. It's more of a question of motivating myself.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> i love Tad's posts! they're always so supportive! Tad, i feel like you might be the father i've always wanted! Tell me that you're proud of me!



Heh, that's true. Tad gives crazy good advice. Much needed, as well.


----------



## Tad

Well, one more thing: first year of Uni, is often kind of easy/dull. Kids come in with all different levels of preparation. Second year is often quite different, because they know what you've done by then.


----------



## Tad

I'm sorry, I can't help it....I'm a Dad of a twelve year old....at least here there is a small chance someone might pay attention to what I say


----------



## Zowie

Tad said:


> Well, one more thing: first year of Uni, is often kind of easy/dull. Kids come in with all different levels of preparation. Second year is often quite different, because they know what you've done by then.



That's what I've been told. I just need to ride it out and let everyone get their shit together.



Tad said:


> I'm sorry, I can't help it....I'm a Dad of a twelve year old....at least here there is a small chance someone might pay attention to what I say



Hahaha, unfortunately, I still have the attention span of a 12 year old. I've been home for two hours and all I've done is open the article I'm supposed to be reading.


----------



## Venom

IC that something has gone bad in my fridge like a week or 2 ago, instead of getting it out I have avoided the situation by not using my normal fridge for food and am putting it in my beer fridge. I really need to do something but it smells so bad.


----------



## Surlysomething

The older I get, the less I can handle hearing other people eat. Or watching them.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> The older I get, the less I can handle hearing other people eat. Or watching them.



Hahaha, just as long as you don't turn into someone crazy. Some guy gave me shit last week when I was quietly eating my burrito on the bus on the way home from work.


----------



## Zowie

Also.


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> The older I get, the less I can handle hearing other people eat. Or watching them.



oh my god you would hate sharing a meal with me! my jaw pops when i chew, sometimes very loudly! i talked to a doctor about getting it corrected because it annoyed the hell out of my ex and apparently the only way to fix it is to have your jaw broken, reset and wired shut for like three months. i will never love ANYONE enough to go through that to save them a small annoyance, lol.


----------



## JulieD

Zowie said:


> Also.


I am still skepctial....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

JulieD said:


> I am still skepctial....



Hahaha, I told you canadas candy was full of shit. I TOLD you Julie!


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> Also.



Nope.
.....


----------



## JulieD

Zowie said:


> Also.



Zowie, im just saying, it looks too pretty to be real. American candy is wrapped in dull and boring packages, like Hersheys bars, M&Ms, and Snickers... You, my dear, are a very talented artist, and I am wondering if this is one of your concoctions....


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> Also.




Smarties are my go-to candy when I can't decide for myself. I've been eating them since I was a little girl. 

EVERYONE LOVES SMARTIES! 

And when the box is empty you blow on one end and it makes a stupid sound.

Canadians are easy to please.


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> oh my god you would hate sharing a meal with me! my jaw pops when i chew, sometimes very loudly! i talked to a doctor about getting it corrected because it annoyed the hell out of my ex and apparently the only way to fix it is to have your jaw broken, reset and wired shut for like three months. i will never love ANYONE enough to go through that to save them a small annoyance, lol.




It's weird though, I only hate the sound with certain people. Haha. The people I work with horrify me with their eating _style._


----------



## ManBeef

i want candy now


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I'm not quoting the Smarties pic but you guys are making me wanna go jump across the bridge to Windsor and grab some.

I also want an Aero bar (no stinkin' Aero bars here either) And I think there was something called rosebuds I used to love too.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I'm not quoting the Smarties pic but you guys are making me wanna go jump across the bridge to Windsor and grab some.
> 
> I also want an Aero bar (no stinkin' Aero bars here either) And I think there was something called rosebuds I used to love too.



We have a British girl here at work and she brought us some chocolates call rosebuds. Are those the same ones?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> We have a British girl here at work and she brought us some chocolates call rosebuds. Are those the same ones?



I don't know but they were chocolate kinda looked like chocolate stars but smaller and tasted a heck of a lot better


----------



## Paquito

I HAVE SMARTIES.

Chat will be awesomepants.


----------



## Paquito

So I'm looking at this thing of Smarties. And they're the American ones, not the ones Zowie posted. But the label says "Made In Canada."

Mind blown.


----------



## Zowie

Blue Smarties


----------



## Paquito

They look like Chewy Sweet Tarts. Or Shock Tarts.


----------



## Amaranthine

More like fruity mentos.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> They look like Chewy Sweet Tarts.





Amaranthine said:


> More like fruity mentos.



I thought the same thing. they are indeed chocolate though. 

I liked them a bit more than m&m's. they were a bit harder in consistency and had a better crunch. Or it might just be because I have an flavor for all things Canadian.


----------



## Zowie

No no no, they're like M&M's. But better. Why aren't you guys understanding this?! Ammuricans.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'm confused, does the US not have Smarties?


----------



## Amaranthine

This is what I'm used to as Smarties:







They're these oddly flavored, chalky sugar tablet things.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm confused, does the US not have Smarties?



we do, but what we call smarties are a different type of candy. 

they're pretty much just sugar pills.


----------



## Zowie

Amaranthine said:


> This is what I'm used to as Smarties:
> 
> They're these oddly flavored, chalky sugar tablet things.








Edit. Sasquatch wins by default. The UK has the BEST sweets.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> This is what I'm used to as Smarties:
> 
> SNIP SNIP!!! OR Zoë will yell at me.
> 
> 
> They're these oddly flavored, chalky sugar tablet things.



your's are bigger than mine . . .


----------



## ~da rev~

I confess to having too much to drink tonight.

Also, this message took me a while to write, due to the mistakes.


----------



## Paquito

Smarties, yo.

If I was like good at photoshop or whatever, I'd have made the second one all black and white except for the Smarties. But I'm not.


----------



## Tad

"When you eat your Smarties, do you eat the red ones last? Do you suck them very slowly, or crunch them very fast? Eat those candy-coated chocolates, but tell me when I ask, when you eat your Smarties, do you eat the red ones last?"

Remarkably, there is no youtube video of any of the many commercials that used this jingle during my childhood. You'd think Nestle would put one up on their site, so iconic is it!


----------



## spiritangel

Zowie said:


> Blue Smarties



I have always preffered m and m's to smarties

hang on are you telling me that you guys havent had blue smarties before???????? zomg we have had these for ages and ages

and where are the purple ones ?


----------



## JulieD

Zowie said:


> Edit. Sasquatch wins by default. The UK has the BEST sweets.



Wait! Hold the thread! ROCKETS! Omg, I am so changing the name of my smartie shooter to rocket launcher! This excites me to no end! I wonder if they are the same size as American smarties or if they are bigger? This has made my day!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Those aren't smarties, those look like a crappy version of refreshers. Like... I dunno.. sugar violets or something.


----------



## Zowie

spiritangel said:


> I have always preffered m and m's to smarties
> 
> hang on are you telling me that you guys havent had blue smarties before???????? zomg we have had these for ages and ages
> 
> and where are the purple ones ?



We did too. But they went all "natural coloring" on our ass, so for a while they fcked up, I had a whole bunch of packs without even the red ones! So now the colors kind of switch around. Yellow and orange are constants, though.



JulieD said:


> Wait! Hold the thread! ROCKETS! Omg, I am so changing the name of my smartie shooter to rocket launcher! This excites me to no end! I wonder if they are the same size as American smarties or if they are bigger? This has made my day!



No, they're smaller. I've seen bigger ones, but about the size of an aspirin tablet.


----------



## Surlysomething

Tad said:


> "When you eat your Smarties, do you eat the red ones last? Do you suck them very slowly, or crunch them very fast? Eat those candy-coated chocolates, but tell me when I ask, when you eat your Smarties, do you eat the red ones last?"
> 
> Remarkably, there is no youtube video of any of the many commercials that used this jingle during my childhood. You'd think Nestle would put one up on their site, so iconic is it!


 

I <3 the Smartie song!


----------



## theronin23

Zowie said:


>



Yeah, um, I saw the writing on that box fast and wrong the first time and I swear I thought it said "Win Cancer", I was like....fucking Canadians'll do anything to get weed, won't they? lol


----------



## JulieD

Tad said:


> "When you eat your Smarties, do you eat the red ones last? Do you suck them very slowly, or crunch them very fast? Eat those candy-coated chocolates, but tell me when I ask, when you eat your Smarties, do you eat the red ones last?"
> 
> Remarkably, there is no youtube video of any of the many commercials that used this jingle during my childhood. You'd think Nestle would put one up on their site, so iconic is it!



WHOA! They have a song?!? This is just getting better and better...I honeslty don't know if I can handle all of this. I thought I was badass because I have a smartie shooter, then to find out that Canadian smarties are glorified m&ms, and then to learn that English smarties are called rockets...and now...there is a song!!! This is just too much for me to take in! I need time to process all of this Smartie info...just, give me a minute...


----------



## JulieD

I/C.that.my.mom.is.funny.when.she.text.me.she.does.not.know.where.her.space.key.is.on.her.phone.so.she.uses.a.period.in.between.I.have.shown.her.a.few.times.but.like.she.says."The.only.reasone.I'm.texting.you.is.because.its.important.and.I.don't.have.time.to.figure.out.the.keys".oh.mom
Iguessitsbetterthennospaceandtryingtofigurethewordsoutaftertheyhavebeenallclusterfuckedtogether


----------



## Zowie

JulieD said:


> I/C.that.my.mom.is.funny.when.she.text.me.she.does.not.know.where.her.space.key.is.on.her.phone.so.she.uses.a.period.in.between.I.have.shown.her.a.few.times.but.like.she.says."The.only.reasone.I'm.texting.you.is.because.its.important.and.I.don't.have.time.to.figure.out.the.keys".oh.mom
> Iguessitsbetterthennospaceandtryingtofigurethewordsoutaftertheyhavebeenallclusterfuckedtogether



Hahahaha! My mum uses 'txtspk' but makes up words. Sometimes it makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Surlysomething

I really, really need to stay away from the rest of the board.

The craziness there knows no bounds.


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> I really, really need to stay away from the rest of the board.
> 
> The craziness there knows no bounds.



i've been branching out to the lounge and am kind of enjoying it, lol


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> i've been branching out to the lounge and am kind of enjoying it, lol




You wait.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

JulieD said:


> I/C.that.my.mom.is.funny.when.she.text.me.she.does.not.know.where.her.space.key.is.on.her.phone.so.she.uses.a.period.in.between.I.have.shown.her.a.few.times.but.like.she.says."The.only.reasone.I'm.texting.you.is.because.its.important.and.I.don't.have.time.to.figure.out.the.keys".oh.mom
> Iguessitsbetterthennospaceandtryingtofigurethewordsoutaftertheyhavebeenallclusterfuckedtogether



Check out the website www.whenparentstext.com
You should probably submit some entries too of what your mom has sent! haha


----------



## Xevoxify

I confess that I actually enjoy most "chick flicks" even though I say I don't. I really enjoyed Serendipity for example.

Oh, I also really like Smarties (yay Canada!)


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC it's saturday night and i'm laying in bed at 7:53. my life fucking sucks now a days


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Lil BigginZ said:


> IC it's saturday night and i'm laying in bed at 7:53. my life fucking sucks now a days



Amen brother.


----------



## JulieD

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Check out the website www.whenparentstext.com
> You should probably submit some entries too of what your mom has sent! haha



Zomg! too funny! i like the "hug" from dad...

Dad: ({}) 
Me: What?! 
Dad: Its a hug. 
Me: that doesnt mean what you think it means.


----------



## lovelocs

at least 10 characters 

View attachment google.jpg


----------



## Captain Save

I confess to thinking of anatomical definitions for the symbol, and I wonder if I'm right or I just have a dirty mind. Please, someone tell me what it means; not knowing is killing me!


----------



## lovelocs

Captain Save said:


> I confess to thinking of anatomical definitions for the symbol, and I wonder if I'm right or I just have a dirty mind. Please, someone tell me what it means; not knowing is killing me!



**cough, cough, _you're right_, cough cough**


----------



## JulieD

Captain Save said:


> I confess to thinking of anatomical definitions for the symbol, and I wonder if I'm right or I just have a dirty mind. Please, someone tell me what it means; not knowing is killing me!





lovelocs said:


> **cough, cough, _you're right_, cough cough**



you do have a dirty mind too...


----------



## Amaranthine

JulieD said:


> you do have a dirty mind too...



Who doesn't?


----------



## Captain Save

Damn, I can't fool any of you; I have a dirty mind, it's true!


That counts as a confession, right?


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that last night I discovered that four loko, pot, and sleep deprivation is not the best combination. The headache sucked, but I laughed so much my abs started to hurt. Was worth it, I think.


----------



## JulieD

Amaranthine said:


> IC that last night I discovered that four loko, pot, and sleep deprivation is not the best combination. The headache sucked, but I laughed so much my abs started to hurt. Was worth it, I think.



I confess that i think Amaranthine so do all of the previous posted, while posting a karaoke Christmas Song...well, maybe trade the four loko in for something no so lethal....


----------



## Amaranthine

JulieD said:


> I confess that i think Amaranthine so do all of the previous posted, while posting a karaoke Christmas Song...well, maybe trade the four loko in for something no so lethal....



I thought about doing a christmas song, but I was with my friends, and we were playing a card game. So, no Christmas song. Plus I was laughing too much. My friend kept stealing my flipflops and putting him on his head likes ears, and flapping them around.


----------



## luv_it_here

Amaranthine said:


> IC that last night I discovered that four loko, pot, and sleep deprivation is not the best combination. The headache sucked, but I laughed so much my abs started to hurt. Was worth it, I think.



Ok. I knew I liked you. hehehe..


----------



## JulieD

Amaranthine said:


> I thought about doing a christmas song, but I was with my friends, and we were playing a card game. So, no Christmas song. Plus I was laughing too much. My friend kept stealing my flipflops and putting him on his head likes ears, and flapping them around.



DO IT! Go DO IT NOW!


----------



## thekidstable

JulieD said:


> Zomg! too funny! i like the "hug" from dad...
> 
> Dad: ({})
> Me: What?!
> Dad: Its a hug.
> Me: that doesnt mean what you think it means.



lol xD

that's awesome.
that poor man, haha. I hope someone filled him in.


----------



## Zowie

I didn't know if I should put this in the happy/unhappy thread, so this is my happy medium.
I'm happy that I got lots of new clothes!
I'm unhappy at how much it cost. I might just do the bulimic shopper thing and return a load of them.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> I didn't know if I should put this in the happy/unhappy thread, so this is my happy medium.
> I'm happy that I got lots of new clothes!
> I'm unhappy at how much it cost. I might just do the bulimic shopper thing and return a load of them.



make sure you brush your teeth afterward!


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i just now realized that my daughter is a quarter french... fml. 

and yeah, i realize that it's kinda late in life to be just realizing that.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> IC that i just now realized that my daughter is a quarter french... fml.
> 
> and yeah, i realize that it's kinda late in life to be just realizing that.



Polish AND French?? Oh man, she is not going to win at life


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Polish AND French?? Oh man, she is not going to win at life



Just make sure she avoids aggressive Germans...... 

(more seriously, really, who cares? It isn't like 'french' or for that matter 'polish' has enough physical traits that anyone could tell in the great ethnic stew that is north america. And she's getting her culture through you, so culturally she'll be, ummm, ah, .......hey look, snow!)


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Polish AND French?? Oh man, she is not going to win at life



she's 50% polish, 25% french and 25% hungarian. that's a volitile mix right there: angry, rude and incompetent, lol



Tad said:


> Just make sure she avoids aggressive Germans......
> 
> (more seriously, really, who cares? It isn't like 'french' or for that matter 'polish' has enough physical traits that anyone could tell in the great ethnic stew that is north america. And she's getting her culture through you, so culturally she'll be, ummm, ah, .......hey look, snow!)



haha, true story tad!


----------



## Tad

FishCharming said:


> she's 50% polish, 25% french and 25% hungarian. that's a volitile mix right there: angry, rude and incompetent, lol



How does that European joke go, something like: in heaven the banks are swiss, the cooks are french, the cars are german, and the lovers are Italianwhile in hell the banks are italian, the cooks are german, the cars are french, and the lovers are Swiss. 

Lets hope that your daughter gets a 'heavenly' mix of the french sense of style, the Hungarian joy in life, and the polish ability to get through anything!


----------



## RentonBob

Zowie said:


> I didn't know if I should put this in the happy/unhappy thread, so this is my happy medium.
> I'm happy that I got lots of new clothes!
> I'm unhappy at how much it cost. I might just do the bulimic shopper thing and return a load of them.



No need to get all new outfits for me lol


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I know I'm late to this party, but just had to share. American smarties rule.


----------



## CastingPearls

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know I'm late to this party, but just had to share. American smarties rule.


YES SIR! They sure do!!!!!


----------



## Kazak

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know I'm late to this party, but just had to share. American smarties rule.



I was at a craft store the other day standing in line to pay, I look down and on the self was a HUGE roll of Smarties. These things were bigger than silver dollars! Wish I had thought to take a pic.
found'em - www.Smarties.com - mega smarties!


----------



## lovelocs

Hate the winner.
American girl with European candy.
Who could ask for anything more... 

View attachment 1215102250.jpg


----------



## Zowie

RentonBob said:


> No need to get all new outfits for me lol



Hahahaha, it was either that or doing laundry. But you'll be seeing me after work, so I'll be scummy either way.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I confess that I laugh every time I log on and see that someone has bumped the thread "An Ass To Remember" on the Weight Board. Oh Dims.......:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> she's 50% polish, 25% french and 25% hungarian. that's a volitile mix right there: angry, rude and incompetent, lol



I'm a little bit all over Europe, including a bunch of polish and some italian.

So basically, I'll make ya an offer ya can't understand.

*rimshot*


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess I accidentally clicked a link to big cuties. I should have closed the window but I didn't. It was awesome and I feel dirty.


----------



## spiritangel

Sasquatch! said:


> I confess I accidentally clicked a link to big cuties. I should have closed the window but I didn't. It was awesome and I feel dirty.



aww you should have just enjoyed your time there hmmm although 

wondering if your going to accidentally click that erm "link" again


----------



## Sasquatch!

spiritangel said:


> aww you should have just enjoyed your time there hmmm although
> 
> wondering if your going to accidentally click that erm "link" again



I swear my mind is like a magpie. It's going to be very hard not to go back and have a sly look. What can I say? My brain appreciates beauty.


----------



## spiritangel

Sasquatch! said:


> I swear my mind is like a magpie. It's going to be very hard not to go back and have a sly look. What can I say? My brain appreciates beauty.



haha well you know there are oodles of threads here with skimpily clad big girls 

but you know whatever makes you happiest guessing you might have to shock horror subscribe to see more even


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that I just woke up maybe 30 minutes ago.

It feels wonderful :happy:


----------



## BigChaz

IC that I am back. Sup.


----------



## Tad

BigChaz said:


> IC that I am back. Sup.



Woohoo.....everyone sing now: "Our Chaz is back and there's going to be trouble....ooo-waaaa.....ooo-waaaa"


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> IC that I am back. Sup.



This is totally my doing.


----------



## FishCharming

BigChaz said:


> IC that I am back. Sup.



thank god.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have the most amazing Dr. I really do.


----------



## Amaranthine

BigChaz said:


> IC that I am back. Sup.



Finally. Welcome back!


----------



## LovesBigMen

BigChaz said:


> IC that I am back. Sup.



haha finally cause you were getting missed man.


----------



## JulieD

BigChaz said:


> IC that I am back. Sup.



YYYYAAAAYYYYY!


----------



## theronin23

IC I've had three weeks of mandatory overtime at work. 16 hours extra for two weeks, and then this week 19 hours extra. My paycheck is going to be fucking phenomenal but I'm kind of delirious. My work is starting to seep into my dreams and I'm having moments of questioning whether things actually happened or I dreamt it. Tomorrow night is my last night of mandatory OT. Thank God. Then back to some semblance of life


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I haven't been up this early in a LONG time. I know it's not THAT early, but your body gets used to a certain schedule. 

Today is also the last day my department will be open. . . It's kind of sad since we all get along. Happy hour to follow.  someone email or something me, keep me awake.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I haven't been up this early in a LONG time. I know it's not THAT early, but your body gets used to a certain schedule.
> 
> Today is also the last day my department will be open. . . It's kind of sad since we all get along. Happy hour to follow.  someone email or something me, keep me awake.



any news on the san diego job?


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess I find Fish extremely attractive.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to having ZERO patience with the people I work with today.




FRIDAY, what took you so long to get here?


----------



## WillSpark

I confess that even though I often have a confident exterior, I'm still kind of insecure and it really pisses me off, and I'm waiting for someone who can yoink me out of this limbo where I'm somewhere between hopelessness and realizing someone can like me as I am. I'm happy with me. It's the idea that noone else could be that scares the crap out of me.

Sorry. Emo post. Move along, you've all seen this one before.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

OK, we got Chaz back now we need to go Esther and Rabbit hunting. 

ETA: @ Will Spark - Just step into my van and you won't have to worry about any of it anymore.  Seriously, everyone feels insecure. Everyone. I have never met anyone who didn't at some point. I also used to worry a lot more about people liking/approving of me and all it did was cause me a lot of anguish over people who weren't worth it. What I discovered is that if you're happy with yourself and you just do your thing, you tend to attract the right people to you both as friends and as romantic partners. Like seems to find like a lot of the time. And then you end up better off because it's better to be with the people who you can be yourself around than it is to have to spend all of your time "on your guard." Know what I mean?


----------



## WillSpark

Dr. P Marshall said:


> OK, we got Chaz back now we need to go Esther and Rabbit hunting.
> 
> ETA: @ Will Spark - Just step into my van and you won't have to worry about any of it anymore.  Seriously, everyone feels insecure. Everyone. I have never met anyone who didn't at some point. I also used to worry a lot more about people liking/approving of me and all it did was cause me a lot of anguish over people who weren't worth it. What I discovered is that if you're happy with yourself and you just do your thing, you tend to attract the right people to you both as friends and as romantic partners. Like seems to find like a lot of the time. And then you end up better off because it's better to be with the people who you can be yourself around than it is to have to spend all of your time "on your guard." Know what I mean?



I do know what you mean. I guess I just expected to have ladies dripping off of me by now. I should have known that Paquito is not a good way to gauge my expectations of reality. 
Seriously, the insecurities only come from not being insecure about myself the way I am as I see it, but just hoping that I'm not destined to be the only one who's able to love me. (because as it stands, I'm the only one who does. Carnally. On a daily basis)


----------



## JulieD

WillSpark said:


> I confess that even though I often have a confident exterior, I'm still kind of insecure and it really pisses me off, and I'm waiting for someone who can yoink me out of this limbo where I'm somewhere between hopelessness and realizing someone can like me as I am. I'm happy with me. It's the idea that noone else could be that scares the crap out of me.
> 
> Sorry. Emo post. Move along, you've all seen this one before.



Aww, Will....
I/C I want to give Will a hug! :wubu:


----------



## JonesT

I confess that I've been single for almost 2 years and it gets kind of depressing from time to time. Oh yea and I love kids


----------



## JulieD

IC that im glad that there is not a "post your hangover pics" or a "worst pic" thread....i probably could have coverd both with one pic this morning


----------



## Linda

JulieD said:


> IC that im glad that there is not a "post your hangover pics" or a "worst pic" thread....i probably could have coverd both with one pic this morning



IC I have a feeling someone will start one now....


----------



## samuraiscott

I confess I give pretty good advice but sometimes I am in need of a lot of it myself.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to having the most sore back i've ever had.
Combine that with Christmas shopping and other various errands and i'm done.



Robax Platinum better do it's thing.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess this sweater is a hit  and I look sexy.


----------



## theronin23

IC and PROMISE, grain alcohol is strictly for home games from now on. I was a fucking hot mess last night.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i did Bikram Yoga today for 90 minutes in 105 degree room w/nothing but skinnny flexible girls and a few old guys....and ALMOST DIED







ps...gonna go back tomorrow*


----------



## nic_nic07

I confess that sometimes I just want to walk around in Victoria's Secret for the heck of it and try on lingerie, even though I have no reason to buy it.


----------



## Zowie

nic_nic07 said:


> I confess that sometimes I just want to walk around in Victoria's Secret for the heck of it and try on lingerie, even though I have no reason to buy it.



Oh shit! I totally do too. I look pretty snazzy in black lace.


----------



## nic_nic07

Zowie said:


> Oh shit! I totally do too. I look pretty snazzy in black lace.



WOOT!  I have no idea what I look good in so maybe I'll just try on everything. My fear is that I'll love so much the way I look in it and then I'll buy it...even though I have no need to buy it. lol


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that I do it too- it's so much fun. Ever try on that miraculous push-up? It's ALL padding and creates like...monster cleavage O_O


----------



## Zowie

nic_nic07 said:


> WOOT!  I have no idea what I look good in so maybe I'll just try on everything. My fear is that I'll love so much the way I look in it and then I'll buy it...even though I have no need to buy it. lol



Good lord, yes. And the stuff is pricey. One day I'll treat myself and get the whole get-up... and just wear it around the house. Maybe do my vacuuming.



Amaranthine said:


> IC that I do it too- it's so much fun. Ever try on that miraculous push-up? It's ALL padding and creates like...monster cleavage O_O



Hahahaha, love, NOTHING will give me monster cleavage. Or any cleavage. I'm rocking the 1920's figure.


----------



## nic_nic07

Zowie said:


> Good lord, yes. And the stuff is pricey. One day I'll treat myself and get the whole get-up... and just wear it around the house. Maybe do my vacuuming.


Hahaha yes! That would be fantastic.  And then pray that you don't get anything on it because that would just suck beyond all belief.



Amaranthine said:


> IC that I do it too- it's so much fun. Ever try on that miraculous push-up? It's ALL padding and creates like...monster cleavage O_O


Yeah I tried that on once. I felt like an out of proportion freak being I'm bigger busted to begin with and when I put on a tshirt over that bra, my shirt wouldn't fit anymore. O_O Needless to say, I didn't buy that. I'm already big enough. lol


----------



## theronin23

IC that the above might just be my favorite conversation in the history of conversating.


----------



## FishCharming

*LIKE* 

although im thinking it's time to steer the conversation into the panty direction. with pics... kthxbai


----------



## Melian

EW! You guys try that shit on in the store?! You don't know where it's been!!!


----------



## Amaranthine

Melian said:


> EW! You guys try that shit on in the store?! You don't know where it's been!!!



I only try on the bras...and I don't mind my boobs being where other boobs have been. 

Though...if someone's done something else with one of them, I really just don't want to know what it could be.


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> I only try on the bras...and I don't mind my boobs being where other boobs have been.
> 
> Though...if someone's done something else with one of them, I really just don't want to know what it could be.



Then you find out someone thought the padded bra was a set of ass enhancer pads...LOL.

"Why does this bra have skid marks?"


----------



## Amaranthine

VS just needs to start selling these:








Ahaha, I'd just watch to see who actually would try that thing on. I'd probably catch a gay guy first, too.


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> VS just needs to start selling these:
> 
> Ahaha, I'd just watch to see who actually would try that thing on. I'd probably catch a gay guy first, too.



Well fuck, I'd buy one!

(if it was factory sealed, that is....)


----------



## theronin23

Melian said:


> EW! You guys try that shit on in the store?! You don't know where it's been!!!





Amaranthine said:


> I don't mind my boobs being where other boobs have been.



Two things:

1) Melian only boldly goes where no boobs have gone before.

2)....Am...I just...I don't even know what to say right now.


----------



## nic_nic07

theronin23 said:


> IC that the above might just be my favorite conversation in the history of conversating.


Quiet you.  



Amaranthine said:


> VS just needs to start selling these:
> Ahaha, I'd just watch to see who actually would try that thing on. I'd probably catch a gay guy first, too.



Um...that's amazing. While I really don't need that either (damn my ghetto booty-ness), it would be fun to walk around in one and then pretend I was an ass model or whatever the kids are calling it today. lol


----------



## theronin23

nic_nic07 said:


> Quiet you.




yes'm :wubu:


----------



## nic_nic07

theronin23 said:


> yes'm :wubu:



 Yes, you better shaddup. :bow:


----------



## Xevoxify

I confess that, like the other guys, this has to be the best conversation I've seen/heard in days! I would also like to say that I would totally buy my g/f VS under the express understanding that I would get to enjoy her wearing it too! Mmmmm women in VS :eat2:


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that I'm one of the only ones left in the dorm, and it's really weird. The entire campus is totally deserted. Saaaaave me T_T


----------



## Meddlecase

IC that I have a strange desire to uppercut something. I'm not angry or particular violent, save for my biweekly blackouts, but a fight right about now would be oddly pleasurable.


----------



## nic_nic07

Meddlecase said:


> IC that I have a strange desire to uppercut something. I'm not angry or particular violent, save for my biweekly blackouts, but a fight right about now would be oddly pleasurable.



Do what I do when I want to do that-play Grand Theft Auto or play Goldeneye 007. Works every time.


----------



## Meddlecase

nic_nic07 said:


> Do what I do when I want to do that-play Grand Theft Auto or play Goldeneye 007. Works every time.



I'd play GTA4, only my brother lent it out and it mysteriously disapeared(I hate you little bastards) and even worse, the battery pack of my controller broke, and I don't have any money to replace it. So I'm double fucked. I will have to settle for my fantasy of beating the tag team of godzilla and king kong in the green ranger's dragon megazord. Fun.


----------



## Amaranthine

nic_nic07 said:


> Do what I do when I want to do that-play Grand Theft Auto or play Goldeneye 007. Works every time.



I do the same thing. I love whipping out my flamethrower and just going on a rampage. Or the minigun. Though, sometimes it's nice to go back to good old fashioned melee.


----------



## nic_nic07

Amaranthine said:


> I do the same thing. I love whipping out my flamethrower and just going on a rampage. Or the minigun. Though, sometimes it's nice to go back to good old fashioned melee.


Ha! Same here. Or, I'll pick up a prostitute, get my health back and then kill her to get my money back. I'm a sick person. I swear I'm not that sick in real life. lol



Meddlecase said:


> I'd play GTA4, only my brother lent it out and it mysteriously disapeared(I hate you little bastards) and even worse, the battery pack of my controller broke, and I don't have any money to replace it. So I'm double fucked. I will have to settle for my fantasy of beating the tag team of godzilla and king kong in the green ranger's dragon megazord. Fun.



Sounds like fun. Remind me to call you up when I need to have someone beat up. Methinks you have a lot of pent of frustration. O_O


----------



## Meddlecase

nic_nic07 said:


> Sounds like fun. Remind me to call you up when I need to have someone beat up. Methinks you have a lot of pent of frustration. O_O



Not frustration, just boredom and too much imagination.


----------



## nic_nic07

Meddlecase said:


> Not frustration, just boredom and too much imagination.



I know the feeling with boredom and imagination. If I could capture my dreams on film, I would be a great film maker.


----------



## Meddlecase

nic_nic07 said:


> I know the feeling with boredom and imagination. If I could capture my dreams on film, I would be a great film maker.



I have dreamed at least 100 all time classic epics in my lifetime. There needs to be an invention that captures and edits dreams. I would be so rich.


----------



## nic_nic07

Meddlecase said:


> I have dreamed at least 100 all time classic epics in my lifetime. There needs to be an invention that captures and edits dreams. I would be so rich.



Same here. I feel like I could have some great Freudian moments as well with the crazy shit that happens in my dreams sometimes.


----------



## Zowie

I got the BEST card in the mail today.  I'm going to leave the rave kit and the condoms on my dresser for when my mum comes over this week.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> I got the BEST card in the mail today.  I'm going to leave the rave kit and the condoms on my dresser for when my mum comes over this week.



No No, I got the best card in the mail today. I didn't think it was possible, but the person who sent it, was catapulted into a whole new level of badassery. 

Seriously, so fucking awesome.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> No No, I got the best card in the mail today. I didn't think it was possible, but the person who sent it, was catapulted into a whole new level of badassery.
> 
> Seriously, so fucking awesome.



As you've just seen, mine was far better. BE JELLIS.


----------



## nic_nic07

Zowie said:


> As you've just seen, mine was far better. BE JELLIS.



Aw snap. I hope you guys get into a card fight. 
....my money is on Zowie. I'm just sayin.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> No No, I got the best card in the mail today. I didn't think it was possible, but the person who sent it, was catapulted into a whole new level of badassery.
> 
> Seriously, so fucking awesome.





Zowie said:


> As you've just seen, mine was far better. BE JELLIS.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.....

Deal with it


----------



## Meddlecase

IC there's a funeral today. I don't want to go. I hate funerals. I have to go, though, otherwise I'll be a total assface. Sad thing is, I've been anticipating this one for a while now...I need to suck it up.


----------



## Paquito

IC that blah blah blah, wisdom teeth pulled out, blah blah blah, someone kill me.

Also, hiccups and vomiting hurt extra now.

Also also, I got my first IV for the procedure. Not only did the nurse have to do it twice, but the sedation was already pumping through the system so I got hit full blast as soon as the IV was inserted. So I passed out, which was weird.

Me- "Oh man, I feel GOOD. I can already feel it..."
Nurse - "You... aren't supposed to be feeling that yet..."
-BLACKOUT-
Me- "Why am I upside down?"
Nurse- "You passed out."
Me- "Awesome."
Nurse- "How is that awesome?"


----------



## Meddlecase

IC that I love saying that people look like muppets. They rarely actually look like muppets, but I enjoy it anyway.


----------



## nic_nic07

IC that every time I see Polar Express, regardless if it's the entire movie or just 10 random minutes (especially at the start or at the end of the movie), I bawl like a baby. I mean, I love the movie, the soundtrack, and Josh Groban's "Believe" that plays during the credits, but seriously, I hate crying that much in a children's movie.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

IC that for some reason when I'm single I hate to shave, but I love dressing decently.... In other words I just bought some new clothes but look like a grizzly.


----------



## JulieD

IC that i had to get up early to make cheesecake squares for my office Holiday Potluck....so i figured that i might as well use my time poorly...i graped this board. I am normally not a grapist, but today...why the hell not. :happy:


----------



## Melian

JulieD said:


> IC that i had to get up early to make cheesecake squares for my office Holiday Potluck....so i figured that i might as well use my time poorly...i graped this board. I am normally not a grapist, but today...why the hell not. :happy:



It's better to have you grape the board than some retard....

*shit, I'd better stop posting*


----------



## Surlysomething

Dear Santa,

I'm writing to let you know that I've been naughty...
and it was worth it.

You fat, judgmental bastard.

Love,
Tina


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> I'm writing to let you know that I've been naughty...
> and it was worth it.
> 
> You fat, judgmental bastard.
> 
> Love,
> Tina



what's wrong with him being fat?!? sizeist!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> what's wrong with him being fat?!? sizeist!!!


 

Zing! :blush: And there's nothing wrong with him being fat. 

Put a Santa suite on, Fish then we'll talk.


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> Zing! :blush: And there's nothing wrong with him being fat.
> 
> Put a Santa suite on, Fish then we'll talk.



on my way to go pick it up from the dry cleaner's


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> on my way to go pick it up from the dry cleaner's


 

Keep the hat and ditch the rest of the costume, ok?

Pictures are required as well.


----------



## Zowie

FishCharming said:


> on my way to go pick it up from the dry cleaner's



...Skinny, tan, Polish Santa with a drinking problem? I knew we should have put more into the christmas budget.

I confess, I'm very, truly sorry about being such a pain in the ass sometimes.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Keep the hat and ditch the rest of the costume, ok?
> 
> Pictures are required as well.



Oh, QFT!!!!!


----------



## JulieD

IC that i had a randomly fun time causing a little mayhem today. honestly, i was a little out of character all around, im sure my co-workers wish i would call off tomorrow. no harm no foul, i was just trying to keep myself occupied for the most part. unfortunately, i have to deal with the same insufferable crap tomorrow at work, but dont worry, i wont bring it to the boards.


----------



## Meddlecase

IC that I want to try breast milk. I don't know why, I just want to. Don't judge me.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Meddlecase said:


> IC that I want to try breast milk. I don't know why, I just want to. Don't judge me.



cow's milk is better


----------



## Meddlecase

Geodetic_Effect said:


> cow's milk is better



I would assume as much, but this is a curiosity I must indulge in.


----------



## ManBeef

i'm a peeping tom


----------



## penguin

Meddlecase said:


> IC that I want to try breast milk. I don't know why, I just want to. Don't judge me.



It's incredibly sweet. Mine was, at least. The guys I slept with while I was lactating enjoyed it, though the act didn't do anything for me.


----------



## ManBeef

penguin said:


> It's incredibly sweet. Mine was, at least. The guys I slept with while I was lactating enjoyed it, though the act didn't do anything for me.



agreed... it's like fruit juice like almost... something like that


----------



## theronin23

IC that me and my co-workers are keeping tally of how many christmases "we ruin". So far, tonight alone, I ruined four, but saved one, so I'm up 3. Couple people just barely got on the board before we left for the morning.

Evil? Yes. Hilariously fun? Also, yes.


----------



## WillSpark

Zowie said:


> ...Skinny, tan, Polish Santa with a drinking problem? I knew we should have put more into the christmas budget.
> 
> I confess, I'm very, truly sorry about being such a pain in the ass sometimes.



Okay, so so you know, I'd probably have to apologize for that 100 times at least before you would even have to think about apologizing for that sort of thing. And I don't much care for apologizin' so you've got about 98 more to go. There are far more painful ass-splinters than you here. I know 'cuz I'm one of 'em!


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that...it's fucking ridiculous that we get so many pointless arguments on a FORUM. I mean, I know it's enjoyable to go after someone sometimes, but seriously. It's almost Christmas. It's one of the few times of the year that can be light hearted- full of family, and happiness, and egg nog loaded with rum [which may or may not be directly correlated with the happiness part]...don't let internet idiocy get in the way of it v.v


----------



## Paquito

IC that I missed solid food, and Chickfila was completely perfect for lunch today.


----------



## Meddlecase

Amaranthine said:


> IC that...it's fucking ridiculous that we get so many pointless arguments on a FORUM. I mean, I know it's enjoyable to go after someone sometimes, but seriously. It's almost Christmas. It's one of the few times of the year that can be light hearted- full of family, and happiness, and egg nog loaded with rum [which may or may not be directly correlated with the happiness part]...don't let internet idiocy get in the way of it v.v



Pointless arguing makes the internet go around, unfortunately. I couldn't help but chirp in though, that comic sans font was truly offensive.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IC I hate that we gave BEB work to do.


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> IC that...it's fucking ridiculous that we get so many pointless arguments on a FORUM. I mean, I know it's enjoyable to go after someone sometimes, but seriously. It's almost Christmas. It's one of the few times of the year that can be light hearted- full of family, and happiness, and egg nog loaded with rum [which may or may not be directly correlated with the happiness part]...don't let internet idiocy get in the way of it v.v


I'm as guilty of poking a troll as much as the next person but I'm really tired of it too. 
When people say, "Well, then don't post," maybe they should keep that in mind when they don't see regular contributing members around as much.


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> I confess, I'm very, truly sorry about being such a pain in the ass sometimes.



I'd like to use this one.
:blush: Sorry guys.


----------



## Tad

CastingPearls said:


> I'm as guilty of poking a troll as much as the next person but I'm really tired of it too.
> When people say, "Well, then don't post," maybe they should keep that in mind when they don't see regular contributing members around as much.



I confess that sometimes it gives me inordinate glee to press the 'ignore' button


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> I confess that sometimes it gives me inordinate glee to press the 'ignore' button


Not so easy when an entire group of people who you really like is guilty of it too.


----------



## JayDanger

I confess that things kind of got out of hand today. I just get so riled up when someone pulls the "I'm older and smarter than you" as a lame way to gain some kind of superiority. 

Sorry if I kept that going too long. Sometimes I turn into an asshole for no reason.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I confess I hate cleaning up threads.

I know that sometimes the internet turns into serious business but guys, seriously. Everyone has a right to air their grievances and if it appears they should just ignore a thread they're posting in, it's just as easy for us to ignore them too.


----------



## FishCharming

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I confess I hate cleaning up threads.
> 
> I know that sometimes the internet turns into serious business but guys, seriously. Everyone has a right to air their grievances and if it appears they should just ignore a thread they're posting in, it's just as easy for us to ignore them too.



then why'd you close the thread?


----------



## JayDanger

I also must confess that I hate it when forum arguments become personal via pm. If we're all arguing in public that's one thing, but private personal attacks are out of line.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I closed the thread to get rid of the off topic posting/attacks and once I'm done editing it'll be opened again.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

JayDanger said:


> I also must confess that I hate it when forum arguments become personal via pm. If we're all arguing in public that's one thing, but private personal attacks are out of line.



If you receive harassing PMs by all means report them as well. This is NOT acceptable behavior


----------



## JulieD

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> If you receive harassing PMs by all means report them as well. This is NOT acceptable behavior



So, I received a PM too from the same poster (whom i am not going to mention his name because i might accidently misspell it again, and BEB has done enough editing). I would not say that it is harassing, but more of an unwanted nuisance PM trying to get the last word in type that should have stopped when the thread was temporarily closed kind of PM. 

Yeah, I already know that it doesnt count as harassment. Oh well... Haters gonna Hate


----------



## rellis10

IC the last week has been one of the most boring, annoying and frustrating weeks of my life. But it's over now, and it's christmas.


----------



## MasterShake

IC I want to move out to Anaheim badly!


----------



## ManBeef

After a small visit to hentai village, I came across my friend Handelina. We fapped for a while. Oh boy the good times. But I forgot that one must be careful after fapping. I say this because as I was pouring some fresh Billie Blowpop Lemonade it splashed back onto my happy banana jammie bottoms... oy vey


----------



## Kazak

MasterShake said:


> IC I want to move out to Anaheim badly!



why? i live in anaheim. are you stalking me?


----------



## Paquito

IC that I had serious Dims withdrawal these past four days. Glad to be back.


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC I had Paquito withdrawals the past 4 days.


----------



## nic_nic07

IC that I'm freaking cold. ::shivers::


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC I could totally warm Nic up.


----------



## nic_nic07

IC that I would totally be into having that happen. 

:ahem: 

Also, ic that 30 Rock is flippin' amazing. :eat2:


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC it gives me a thrill to flirt openly with hotties.

Never caught 30 Rock. Sounds quite humourous.


----------



## nic_nic07

IC that it's a thrill to flirt with really cuddly guys. :wubu:

It's a great show...course, I watch it since I would bang Alec Baldwin, who plays the male lead, in a heartbeat, but hey. :ahem:


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC I had never considered Alec Baldwin as "Bangable".

Get it while it's hot! And still cuddly!


----------



## nic_nic07

IC that I've thought that since I was um...16. :facepalm:

Yay! ::snuggles:: :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Snuggles? *strikes Ohio off his "Must destroy when overtaking the world" list*


----------



## nic_nic07

Yep, ::snuggles::  

haha YESH! I saved the entire state of Ohio.
...course in all honestly, this state is just plain stupid, so you could just destroy it.


----------



## Sasquatch!

nic_nic07 said:


> Yep, ::snuggles::
> 
> haha YESH! I saved the entire state of Ohio.
> ...course in all honestly, this state is just plain stupid, so you could just destroy it.



IC I could just send a helicopter over, yes.


----------



## nic_nic07

Sasquatch! said:


> IC I could just send a helicopter over, yes.



IC that would probably work out for the best...just let me know so I can tell my loved one/friends/etc. to leave Ohio so they don't, well, sleep with the fishes so to speak.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hey, Fish needs all the chances he can get.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess you two need to get a room!


----------



## nic_nic07

IC that Hozay needs to be bitched smacked.


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC we're already in a room. EVERYBODY ELSE VACATE TO A SAFE PERIMETER.

IC I learned some tricks on Omacron Persii 7.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess you two need to get a room!


*
MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

nic_nic07 said:


> IC that Hozay needs to be bitched smacked.



 . . . Sadness.


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> Hey, Fish needs all the chances he can get.



brother squatch speaks the truth...


----------



## WillSpark

Well, I'm kind of pissed that the northeast waited to have an amazing ginormous blizzard until after I flew home, where it's actually getting too warm for snow, when I've been waiting for it, but at the same time, I'm glad it wasn't around to prevent me from getting home.


----------



## JulieD

IC I do luv me some boys! Even if they keep me up waaaayyyy later then they should....too effin cute! :wubu:


----------



## Bearsy

I confess I missed it here. How is everybody?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

IC That the pasta boat isn't as awesome as the commercial had me believe it was.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> IC That the pasta boat isn't as awesome as the commercial had me believe it was.



Pasta boat?!?! Go on . . .


----------



## lovelocs

https://www.pastaboat.com/

Cathy Mitchell is no Billy Mays, either.

IJS

But BEB, what about it isn't perfect, it does look pretty handy.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

lovelocs said:


> https://www.pastaboat.com/
> 
> Cathy Mitchell is no Billy Mays, either.
> 
> IJS
> 
> But BEB, what about it isn't perfect, it does look pretty handy.



Boiled over in the microwave making a HUGE mess. (maybe because I used rice pasta, but I dunno, nothing warning me to not use rice or even corn pasta)


----------



## lovelocs

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Boiled over in the microwave making a HUGE mess. (maybe because I used rice pasta, but I dunno, nothing warning me to not use rice or even corn pasta)



That sucks. Really. Also, IC that I thought the Pasta Boat was some new calorie and sodium laden dish from the Olive Garden. I was so excited. :eat1:


----------



## Amaranthine

lovelocs said:


> That sucks. Really. Also, IC that I thought the Pasta Boat was some new calorie and sodium laden dish from the Olive Garden. I was so excited. :eat1:



It sounds more like a new kids show. It certainly wouldn't surprise me :huh:


----------



## ManBeef

... I am addicted to porn...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I must confess that I love it when San Diega posts. So you can imagine I about shit my pants when I saw she started a thread AND posted the NEXT day.


----------



## JulieD

IC that I had a freggin awesometastic night last night! I tip my hat to all you sexy nekkid BHMs who shamelessly stripped down to the get down! CP, you know you make things happen...and you so did yesterday! You have way more power then you realize! And to all the ladies who experienced the same joys that I did...ladies chat night ROCKS!


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> IC that I had a freggin awesometastic night last night! I tip my hat to all you sexy nekkid BHMs who shamelessly stripped down to the get down! CP, you know you make things happen...and you so did yesterday! You have way more power then you realize! And to all the ladies who experienced the same joys that I did...ladies chat night ROCKS!


You made chat wonderful too. It WAS a blast, wasn't it?? LMAO


----------



## Surlysomething

I think the fact that the theatre was as cold as an igloo ruined watching True Grit for me.

What, are we supposed to bring our own heat source? Grr!


----------



## nic_nic07

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> . . . Sadness.



IC that I love you, Hozay. :hugs: :wubu:


----------



## FishCharming

i confess that confessions are just awesome! 

i think i'm gunna go buy a wii tomorrow


----------



## thekidstable

FishCharming said:


> i confess that confessions are just awesome!
> 
> i think i'm gunna go buy a wii tomorrow




heh lol



oh u


----------



## penguin

FishCharming said:


> i think i'm gunna go buy a wii tomorrow



Santa brought me one for Christmas. My daughter asked why, so I told her I'd been a very good girl


----------



## Amaranthine

penguin said:


> Santa brought me one for Christmas. My daughter asked why, so I told her I'd been a very good girl



Not for long- the Wii is an instrument of corruption.


----------



## penguin

Amaranthine said:


> Not for long- the Wii is an instrument of corruption.



I was well and truly corrupted before this, but she's far too young to know anything about that!


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC i truly dislike being PM'd by someone who has been a member for several years, never posted, has 0 profile 

AND

his/her pm box is full :doh:


----------



## Amaranthine

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC i truly dislike being PM'd by someone who has been a member for several years, never posted, has 0 profile
> 
> AND
> 
> his/her pm box is full :doh:



I think a lot of us got one.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Amaranthine said:


> I think a lot of us got one.


*
and here i sit thinking i am so truly *unique**


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC i truly dislike being PM'd by someone who has been a member for several years, never posted, has 0 profile
> 
> AND
> 
> his/her pm box is full :doh:


You too, huh? Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Zowie

I didn't get one. BULLSHIT.


----------



## FishCharming

Zowie said:


> I didn't get one. BULLSHIT.



you can totally have mine, yo


----------



## MasterShake

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC i truly dislike being PM'd by someone who has been a member for several years, never posted, has 0 profile
> 
> AND
> 
> his/her pm box is full :doh:


How...how does that happen???


----------



## penguin

woo! I must be part of the gang, because I got one too!


----------



## CastingPearls

I confess that I must have reached celebrity status for someone to start a new thread because I said she creeps me out. 

I'm truly flattered and am eternally grateful to the person who told her what I said, as her PMs to me are as interesting (and enlightening) as all of her threads.


----------



## Zowie

CastingPearls said:


> I confess that I must have reached celebrity status for someone to start a new thread because I said she creeps me out.
> 
> I'm truly flattered and am eternally grateful to the person who told her what I said, as her PMs to me are as interesting (and enlightening) as all of her threads.



Well, wow. Can we talk shit about other people now? 


Also, when I am rich and famous, I will eat nothing but pomegranates. I'll hire cute minions to seed them for me, and then deposit them on my tongue, one by one.


----------



## Paquito

I didn't get a PM either. :/

I hate not being worthy.


----------



## theronin23

Zowie said:


> I didn't get one. BULLSHIT.



Me either! WTF IS THIS SHIT?!


----------



## MasterShake

We should start a non PM getting PM club, in which we mass PM every member and thus immediately invalidate our memberships.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Damn it I didn't get a PM either. 

and CP you realize that you've always been a celebrity right?


----------



## CastingPearls

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Damn it I didn't get a PM either.
> 
> and CP you realize that you've always been a celebrity right?


It's good to be the queen.


----------



## theronin23

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Damn it I didn't get a PM either.
> 
> and CP you realize that you've always been a celebrity right?



Yup, she always has been. That's why I'm parked outside of her house with a camera.

I'm paparazzi. That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that for some reason, I dreamt that members on Dims had been transformed into dancing vegetables, akin to this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRmey2WvWnw

I woke up alone and confused


----------



## JulieD

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC i truly dislike being PM'd by someone who has been a member for several years, never posted, has 0 profile
> 
> AND
> 
> his/her pm box is full :doh:



HA! Me too! What a douchebag!


----------



## JulieD

MasterShake said:


> We should start a non PM getting PM club, in which we mass PM every member and thus immediately invalidate our memberships.



Have you seen the rep whine thread? ot the post count one? why not a PM one...shoot...


----------



## theronin23

IC Every now and then, now especially, I feel like I'd like to be chased by a girl, instead of being the chaser. It just gets really fucking tiring.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that i'm feeling quite mellow on the second to last eve of my holiday vacation. I had a relaxing, low-key, good-time Christmas though and all the time off was much needed and well-used.

Jazz is playing...dinner is cooking. I plan on having more days like this in 2011.


:happy:


----------



## Melian

Going through another "wanting a divorce" phase. This guy gives me way more shit than he is worth, it seems.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Going through another "wanting a divorce" phase. This guy gives me way more shit than he is worth, it seems.



awwwe, that totally sucks... (YAY!!!!!) really, if you need to talk or anything just let me know; i've gone through it and it's a traumatic experience... (WOOT WOOOT!!!)


Hugs! (naked ones)


----------



## MasterShake

Melian said:


> Going through another "wanting a divorce" phase. This guy gives me way more shit than he is worth, it seems.



Sorry to hear that, Melian.


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Going through another "wanting a divorce" phase. This guy gives me way more shit than he is worth, it seems.


I feel your pain. Acutely.


----------



## Melian

Thanks guys. The shitstorm is over, but the shithawks are still circling....


----------



## JulieD

IC that i let unimportant things/people get to me more then I should. Its silly...but for some reason I cant help to be irritated by them. I feel bad for my friends, they have to hear me bitch about it... Sorry guys...I will work on this. Just as a warning though, if i keep it bottled in, I may explode on the very "thing" that bothers me so...and that in its self may be a worthwhile event...


----------



## samuraiscott

IC Changes are coming. Hopefully for the better.


----------



## Bearsy

I've never in all my 21 years successfully completed a Fatality combo in any Mortal Kombat game.


----------



## lovelocs

Bearsy said:


> I've never in all my 21 years successfully completed a Fatality combo in any Mortal Kombat game.



Really? Even I've done that.


----------



## Bearsy

lovelocs said:


> Really? Even I've done that.


----------



## theronin23

Bearsy said:


> I've never in all my 21 years successfully completed a Fatality combo in any Mortal Kombat game.



It's ok Bearsy, neither have I.


----------



## rellis10

theronin23 said:


> It's ok Bearsy, neither have I.



Me neither....you're not alone! :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess it's days like these I like and dislike living in Arizona. It's the middle of winter and it's 75 Yeah it's nice, but where is winter?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess it's days like these I like and dislike living in Arizona. It's the middle of winter and it's 75 Yeah it's nice, but where is winter?



In MI. 

IC I am nervous about being back into a classroom. Been working on my own for about a year now and entering back into a class is some scary stuff.


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess it's days like these I like and dislike living in Arizona. It's the middle of winter and it's 75 Yeah it's nice, but where is winter?



I'm looking forward to this. I'm not coming indoors at ALL next week.


----------



## thekidstable

lovelocs said:


> Really? Even I've done that.



:O
ouch.....

Just shrug it off, bearsy, shrug it off.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to tempting fate when I should know better.

DO NOT LEAVE BHM/FFA LAND!



Bitches be crazy everywhere else on this site.


----------



## Surlysomething

The most common thing running through my head at any given time is

"go fuck yourself"



true story.


----------



## Zowie

I actually work with some very cool people. I went out with them after work... it's nice to know that they're "human".
Although, three oysters isn't really cutting it as dinner.


----------



## cakeboy

Melian said:


> Thanks guys. The shitstorm is over, but the shithawks are still circling....



The ideal cure for post-shitstorm potential shithawkery is to get drunk with me and make out in a dark corner of some Godawful shitty club. This is a verifiable fact.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have ZERO problem with people blocking me on this site and I don't have a problem blocking them in return.

I don't deal with losers in real life either.

For me, it's like culling the herd.


----------



## samuraiscott

I confess I really hope I can find a job soon.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i made a turkey burger last nite and ate it w/jalapeno mustard and I rarely eat beef burgers and couldn't really tell the difference 

it was soooo good and i am making one right now for dinner *


----------



## JulieD

IC that I used a power drill for the first time. I repaired a number of things that needed fixed around my house. I know, I'm a total badass! I feel the need to walk around with my chest puffed out while grunting. Strange...


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I went to see my PT DR tonite and the usual doc wasn't there...but his partner was :smitten: :eat2: :wubu:

FCKN HOT AS HELL...ex surfer/football player (the pic is his brochure was this sexy young total blonde babe)...well 20 yrs later, he slacked and is just your typical ex-jock with the clothes all a little too tight, a nice sized growing belly <slobber>.....i asked if i could ONLY see him from now on. ......the therapy is for my wrist broken 2x (and kick boxing for 3 months killed it).....he kept lingering with my hand in his, his hand on my thigh.....need I GO ON????

.why the fuck did he have to have a wedding band and a pic of his little baby on his iPhone 
[email protected]#$%^&*() *


----------



## Melian

IC that I don't understand why some guys come here, say they want to meet women, and then choose usernames that are either gross or stupid. Maybe if they posted a hot pic of themselves as an avatar it would cancel the name, but they never do.


----------



## JulieD

IC that i am drinking...i know its tuesday...not like i have anything to do tomorrow...dont judge me!


----------



## lovelocs

IC I love Missy Elliott more than my mama. 

Is that wrong?


----------



## cakeboy

Melian said:


> IC that I don't understand why some guys come here, say they want to meet women, and then choose usernames that are either gross or stupid. Maybe if they posted a hot pic of themselves as an avatar it would cancel the name, but they never do.



Shit. There goes my plan to change my username to throatyogurt or raper_69. thanks Melian


----------



## Tad

JulieD said:


> IC that i am drinking...i know its tuesday...not like i have anything to do tomorrow...dont judge me!



Is it OK if I judge you as being awesome?


----------



## Paquito

Someone's hacked into my Facebook account. They're literally typing and adding shit while I'm still logged in. WTF


----------



## Surlysomething

I love sock monkey's.

:blush:


----------



## AmazingAmy

I confess I'd like some strawberry and lime cider right now. Someone take me out for a drink! I miss leaving the house.


----------



## CastingPearls

I could use a cuddle. I could use a few.


----------



## WillSpark

I love My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic.

I don't care what you think. It is adorable, awesome, and entertaining.

Paquito, you may have my man card.


----------



## Melian

cakeboy said:


> Shit. There goes my plan to change my username to throatyogurt or raper_69. thanks Melian



Those are better than some of the shit I've seen on here recently.


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Those are better than some of the shit I've seen on here recently.


Preach it, sista.


----------



## samuraiscott

Paquito said:


> Someone's hacked into my Facebook account. They're literally typing and adding shit while I'm still logged in. WTF



I got hacked too, from a mobile device in Russia. I C that they must be bored in Russia to hack my account.


----------



## cakeboy

Melian said:


> Those are better than some of the shit I've seen on here recently.



Please to be pm'ing me these names!


----------



## KittyKitten

Paquito said:


> Someone's hacked into my Facebook account. They're literally typing and adding shit while I'm still logged in. WTF



Gawd, that is so effed up! Crazy hackers!


----------



## Goreki

Surlysomething said:


> I love sock monkey's.
> 
> :blush:



We stock sock monkey jack-in-the-boxes where I work. I must confess to finding them very creepy.


----------



## spiritangel

Goreki said:


> We stock sock monkey jack-in-the-boxes where I work. I must confess to finding them very creepy.



I have always found jack in the boxes creepy ironically I think they'd be less creepy with a ghost or some halloween themed item popping out than the scary clown and now sock monkeys hmm yep definately creepy


----------



## Surlysomething

Goreki said:


> We stock sock monkey jack-in-the-boxes where I work. I must confess to finding them very creepy.




Haha. I've never heard of that. 
I really only like the original handmade ones.


----------



## shuefly pie

IC that I accidentally posted this confession in The Lounge yesterday when I meant to post it here, but I'm reposting anyway because I am a brat:

IC that when someone says, "I could care less," I really, really want to reply, "Then go for it! Care _LESS_! It's liberating!"


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> I love sock monkey's.
> 
> :blush:



i bought my daughter a sock monkey for christmas. she opened it up and said "daddy, these things freak me out..." lmao! cutest thing evar!


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> i bought my daughter a sock monkey for christmas. she opened it up and said "daddy, these things freak me out..." lmao! cutest thing evar!


 
Bummer that your kid thought it was freaky. Haha.

When I was 5 I broke my arm and my parents bought me a sock monkey to keep me company while I was in the hostpital (it didn't heal properly so I had to have surgery). He had a wrist ID like mine and I loved the crap out of him. Over the years my Mom had to keep re-sewing his hat and eyes on. And even his tail from what I remember. Then due to a few moves and being kicked out as a teen, he vanished. It broke my heart.

I lamented a lot about not having a sock monkey to everyone. In my 30's I received a notice in the mail about a package I had to pick up. So, sitting in my car on a busy street and I ripped the box open because I had no patience to wait until I got home. There he was -a homemade sock monkey my best friend made for me. The socks used were from her kids and husband (my close friend as well) and the kids picked out his name. Marcel. It was one of the most touching things anyone has ever done for me. So that's why I love them. Haha. LONG STORY.

This is him.


----------



## AmazingAmy

IC I'm too scared to try waxing my chin. I have all the stuff to do it right here, and have been looking forward to it all week... even grew my beard out for it. Maybe I'm just smitten with the long, glossy curls that I never expected. I'm like Black Beard's hot sister.


----------



## WillSpark

AmazingAmy said:


> IC I'm too scared to try waxing my chin. I have all the stuff to do it right here, and have been looking forward to it all week... even grew my beard out for it. Maybe I'm just smitten with the long, glossy curls that I never expected. I'm like Black Beard's hot sister.



Women with neckbeards = hot


----------



## Hole

I confess that I've pushed away many people in my life. Leeches. I haven't really experienced true friendship as an adult.


----------



## Surlysomething

I get totally burned out on the lameness.

Time to purge.


----------



## FishCharming

Hole said:


> I confess that I've pushed away many people in my life. Leeches. I haven't really experienced true friendship as an adult.



i'll be your friend!


----------



## KittyKitten

I feel like I must have said something wrong some folks are giving me the cold shoulder on here.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Bummer that your kid thought it was freaky. Haha.
> 
> When I was 5 I broke my arm and my parents bought me a sock monkey to keep me company while I was in the hostpital (it didn't heal properly so I had to have surgery). He had a wrist ID like mine and I loved the crap out of him. Over the years my Mom had to keep re-sewing his hat and eyes on. And even his tail from what I remember. Then due to a few moves and being kicked out as a teen, he vanished. It broke my heart.
> 
> I lamented a lot about not having a sock monkey to everyone. In my 30's I received a notice in the mail about a package I had to pick up. So, sitting in my car on a busy street and I ripped the box open because I had no patience to wait until I got home. There he was -a homemade sock monkey my best friend made for me. The socks used were from her kids and husband (my close friend as well) and the kids picked out his name. Marcel. It was one of the most touching things anyone has ever done for me. So that's why I love them. Haha. LONG STORY.
> 
> This is him.


*
FEEL YA (((SURLY)))) i grew up w/home made sock monkeys made by my grandmother for all of her many grandchildren....recently i saw nick n nora sock monkey pajamas and obviously you know what i am wearing RIGHT NOW * 

View attachment sockMONKEYS.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

IC I just poked a bunch of people on Facebook. I also confess that I'm feeling saucy and feel like deleting a few friends due to not feeling comfy around them because of my nasty relationship with my ex. Ahhhh, the tangled web we weave.


----------



## samuraiscott

I Confess my ex keeps friend requesting me on FB and that I keep ignoring her request.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I'm in a pointless training class for the next six hours.


----------



## AmazingAmy

The BHM/FFA confessions thread: a tranquil, safe haven for the passive-aggressive.


----------



## Surlysomething

AmazingAmy said:


> The BHM/FFA confessions thread: a tranquil, safe haven for the passive-aggressive.


 
If you're still having a problem with me (and i'm assuming, because your snarky comments seem to always follow mine) then BY ALL MEANS block me. It won't hurt my feelings, I promise.


----------



## Hole

FishCharming said:


> i'll be your friend!





If I use the :eat2: smiley, will you still want to be my friend?

*hugs you for being sweet*


----------



## cakeboy

I confess that while I did indeed shoot the sheriff, I most assuredly did not shoot the deputy. Also, I am 98% sure that I will be having gastric bypass surgery.


----------



## Melian

I'm not going to lie....I'm a dumb bitch. 

*what is the emoticon for this? it's a smug sense of self-satisfaction with just a hint of self-loathing, and it's not covered by anything in the list*


----------



## Paquito

Melian said:


> *what is the emoticon for this? it's a smug sense of self-satisfaction with just a hint of self-loathing, and it's not covered by anything in the list*



That bowing Asian guy seemed like a smug bastard.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> I'm not going to lie....I'm a dumb bitch.
> 
> *what is the emoticon for this? it's a smug sense of self-satisfaction with just a hint of self-loathing, and it's not covered by anything in the list*




You are not dumb (far bloody from it) and you aren't a bitch. I know these things. So stop with the wannabe crap.


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> FEEL YA (((SURLY)))) i grew up w/home made sock monkeys made by my grandmother for all of her many grandchildren....recently i saw nick n nora sock monkey pajamas and obviously you know what i am wearing RIGHT NOW *




So jealous! I didn't know they were pj's before. 

WANT!


----------



## CastingPearls

Vermont Country Store sells Sock Monkey flannel sheets. Just sayin'.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Vermont Country Store sells Sock Monkey flannel sheets. Just sayin'.




American's have the best kitschy stuff. Canada needs to up their game.


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


> American's have the best kitschy stuff. Canada needs to up their game.


When they do, it'll completely take over the country.

It'll be a kitschy, kitschy coup. 

-Rusty


----------



## penguin

CleverBomb said:


> When they do, it'll completely take over the country.
> 
> It'll be a kitschy, kitschy coup.
> 
> -Rusty



lol love it. had to rep you for it. I'm a sucker for puns.


----------



## CastingPearls

CleverBomb said:


> When they do, it'll completely take over the country.
> 
> It'll be a kitschy, kitschy coup.
> 
> -Rusty


Oh God, Rusty.

*hands him the pun jar*


----------



## CleverBomb

CastingPearls said:


> Oh God, Rusty.
> 
> *hands him the pun jar*


*plink*

-Rusty


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess that I hate when I'm recording music and I can't QUITE get the sound I'm looking for


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC going to Playa del Carmen SOLO is a fabulous idea......THE BHMS are everywhere, there was one amazing one on the plane, that left his woman alone so he could fly first class, he is big :smitten: and staying of all places at my resort ......so to sum it up.......yes TONS of eye candy 

and the BHMs that like the petite ones would love all the european women that wear thongs on the beach *


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

HDANGEL15 said:


> * and the BHMs that like the petite ones would love all the european women that wear thongs on the beach *



Thongs are overrated.


----------



## shuefly pie

IC I am jealous of HDANGEL15 to an exceeding degree.


----------



## FishCharming

Hole said:


> If I use the :eat2: smiley, will you still want to be my friend?
> 
> *hugs you for being sweet*



even more! :wubu:


----------



## Paquito

IC that my best friend is engaged.

IC that my best friend has been dating this guy for 3 weeks.

The. Fuck.


----------



## Surlysomething

Paquito said:


> IC that my best friend is engaged.
> 
> IC that my best friend has been dating this guy for 3 weeks.
> 
> The. Fuck.



How old is she? That's a HUGE decision.

Do you know what the hurry is?


----------



## Paquito

Surlysomething said:


> How old is she? That's a HUGE decision.
> 
> Do you know what the hurry is?



They've been friends for 8 months, which only makes this slightly less WHAT THE FUCKING HELL.

She's 17. OH BUT WAIT, the parents totally give them their blessing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Paquito said:


> They've been friends for 8 months, which only makes this slightly less WHAT THE FUCKING HELL.
> 
> She's 17. OH BUT WAIT, the parents totally give them their blessing.



17? Holy F! I bet she doesn't even know what brand of toilet paper to buy, or what it takes to get a car loan, let alone what it takes to be married.

Scary. I guess all you can do is be supportive though. I think.


----------



## Paquito

Yea. I mean all I can say is that I hope she's completely sure that it's what she wants and then be happy for her. Even though I just want to punch her in the throat and tell her "THIS IS A BAD FUCKING IDEA BECAUSE YOU'RE LIKE 8 YEARS OLD AND NOTORIOUS FOR HAVING TERRIBLE RELATIONSHIPS THAT FIZZLE OUT AFTER A MONTH."

Looks like I'm going to a wedding guys...


----------



## Surlysomething

Paquito said:


> Yea. I mean all I can say is that I hope she's completely sure that it's what she wants and then be happy for her. Even though I just want to punch her in the throat and tell her "THIS IS A BAD FUCKING IDEA BECAUSE YOU'RE LIKE 8 YEARS OLD AND NOTORIOUS FOR HAVING TERRIBLE RELATIONSHIPS THAT FIZZLE OUT AFTER A MONTH."
> 
> Looks like I'm going to a wedding guys...




I hate sounding old, but 17's don't know shit.

Haha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> 17? Holy F! *I bet she doesn't even know what brand of toilet paper to buy*, or what it takes to get a car loan, let alone what it takes to be married.
> 
> Scary. I guess all you can do is be supportive though. I think.



hahahahahahaha

so fucking awesome Surly . . . SO fucking awesome. 
:wubu:


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> 17? Holy F! I bet she doesn't even know what brand of toilet paper to buy, or what it takes to get a car loan,



...I was always told that if I learned how to juggle, I could get married. So I learned. I'm still working on the bowling pins, though.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I am capable of making myself fit in just about everywhere, but actually don't fit in anywhere. No one really knows me, not even those closest to me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> ...I was always told that if I learned how to juggle, I could get married. So I learned. I'm still working on the bowling pins, though.


 
I was always told to live with him before I decided. If you're not good in bed, then why bother. Thanks Mom!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC all of you FFAs....go take a vacay in MEXICO...you want your jaw to be dropping n drooling at BHMs........my favorite one I caught eating breakfast at 7am and again at 10am.....did i mention it was all inclusive*

:wubu:


----------



## LovesBigMen

^ this is super true
I also heard a lot of big dudes in Italy heard it from a friend though so not sure. 
I/C that I have missed a lot of fun stuff on here, haven't been able to go on for a while. I know pointing out whats obvious eh. I just needed a reason to post haha. 
back to h.w. I go.


----------



## KittyKitten

Hyde Park will get your blood pressure boiling


----------



## hbighappy

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC all of you FFAs....go take a vacay in MEXICO...you want your jaw to be dropping n drooling at BHMs........my favorite one I caught eating breakfast at 7am and again at 10am.....did i mention it was all inclusive*
> 
> :wubu:



what part of Mexico was this


----------



## Paquito

IC that finding a statistic about racist cartoons is fucking impossible. And I hate speeches that require statistics.


----------



## Dromond

happyface83 said:


> Hyde Park will get your blood pressure boiling



That's it's purpose in life.

On topic, I'm painfully bored.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I cannot stop thinking about Paquito.


----------



## Hole

I confess that I have missed my kids (students). Can't wait to see them soon.


----------



## HDANGEL15

hbighappy said:


> what part of Mexico was this



*I stayed at a very fancy resort in Playa del Carmen...but am talking about the RESORT specifically....cant say i noticed any BHMS in town....just the beach at my resort.....EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!! and tons of europeans/canadians ..not so many americans *


----------



## lovelocs

IC I just got back from Rocky Rococo. I went there in my pajamas (drive thru). I am eating a slice of mushroom sausage pizza in same said pajamas right now.


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> IC that finding a statistic about racist cartoons is fucking impossible. And I hate speeches that require statistics.



99.9% of cartoons are racists in some way or another. It's wonderful.


----------



## JulieD

Zowie said:


> 99.9% of cartoons are racists in some way or another. It's wonderful.



Zowie just totally gave you the answer...she is so cool :bow:


----------



## Goreki

Everytime I buy someone chocolate for a present, I EAT IT.
I should just buy chocolate for me, and I could avoid the whole malarky.


----------



## thekidstable

I confess that I once wrote someone a poem, and today looking back, I've noticed its remarkable similarity to Romeo's soliloquy. 

I wonder how Shakespeare's story would have played out had Miss Capulet turned away.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess my brain hurts because of FB. My Best Friend's cousin married A Guy I had a crush on since I was a kid, who is now producing my other friends little sister. The reason I found this out was my friends little sister was because my friend just broke up with This Guy I almost hooked up with back in the day. I thought I offended This Guy with a ill timed ShoNuff' reference when he posted something about the bible...lol. I pm'ed him to apologize and wish him and my friend the best and he told me they broke up. So I look at her page and saw that her little sister was being produced by my friend. Now I have to go to a shoe party at the end of the month with said friend. Also, worse part is, the cousin mentioned above (married to my best friend) is best friends with my evil ex's cousin who is tight with my other best friend. WTF....I going to hide under a very big belly now.


----------



## lovelocs

thekidstable said:


> I wonder how Shakespeare's story would have played out had Miss Capulet turned away.



Sh1tty question to have to ask. Sorry.


----------



## Melian

I'm done. Well...am trying to be done.

And may have just spotted the revolting piece of shit that can provide the push out the door. :/


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> I'm done. Well...am trying to be done.
> 
> And may have just spotted the revolting piece of shit that can provide the push out the door. :/



Must be a big piece of poop to be able to shove you through a doorway!

INVASION OF ATOMIC POOP FROM BEYOND PLANET 9!!


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> I'm done. Well...am trying to be done.
> 
> And may have just spotted the revolting piece of shit that can provide the push out the door. :/



I hope it is not here that you are done with  (everyone has their time to go, but you'd be missed if this is yours)


----------



## Surlysomething

the sound of her typing makes me feel cringe

the sound of his lips smacking and the scrape of his spoon in his yogurt cup trying to get every particle of food out makes me feel nauseous

noise pollution is killing me


----------



## FishCharming

i bought a new vacuum today. i am ridiculously excited over this. i wish it wasn't too late to clean =/


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> i bought a new vacuum today. i am ridiculously excited over this. i wish it wasn't too late to clean =/




Don't ever be ashamed over vacuum love.


The fact that you spelled vacuum right just turned me on a little Haha.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I want to date Hansel....lol, and I'm so jealous of you F.Charming.


----------



## Sasquatch!

chicken legs said:


> I confess I want to date Hansel....lol, and I'm so jealous of you F.Charming.



Well. We have similar hair and I just baked my own bread....... And I am SO HOT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Surlysomething

When you say stupid shit like "i'm going to eat my extremely HEALTHY lunch now" it makes me want to beat your ass. Who gives a fuck?

Did you like when I asked you who you were saying that for?
Did it bother you that I left the building and went for lunch at a great restaurant? 

It bugs you because i'm mostly comfortable with who I am and you are so clearly not comfortable with who YOU are, right?

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Did it bother you that I left the building and went for lunch at a great restaurant?



I don't eat terribly healthy, nor do I care about what people think about what I'm eating.
chocolate-peanut-butter-oatmeal.

But I'd totally go for lunch with you in a great restaurant.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> When you say stupid shit like "i'm going to eat my extremely HEALTHY lunch now" it makes me want to beat your ass. Who gives a fuck?
> 
> Did you like when I asked you who you were saying that for?
> Did it bother you that I left the building and went for lunch at a great restaurant?
> 
> It bugs you because i'm mostly comfortable with who I am and you are so clearly not comfortable with who YOU are, right?
> 
> Go fuck yourself.


I really pity people who have to make statements like that. They sound more like they're trying to convince themselves that they're righteous. LOL


----------



## Paquito

In a similar vein, people who call food "sinful" or say they're bad for eating *blank.* Food isn't moral, it's fucking FOOD.


----------



## lovelocs

Paquito said:


> In a similar vein, people who call food "sinful" or say they're bad for eating *blank.* Food isn't moral, it's fucking FOOD.



Most of the women in my family do this. I actually get angry about this. One of my aunts in particular complains every time she eats anything. How full she is, how bad she is, how her stomach hurt, how she overate...


UGH.


----------



## CastingPearls

Paquito said:


> In a similar vein, people who call food "sinful" or say they're bad for eating *blank.* Food isn't moral, it's fucking FOOD.





lovelocs said:


> Most of the women in my family do this. I actually get angry about this. One of my aunts in particular complains every time she eats anything. How full she is, how bad she is, how her stomach hurt, how she overate...
> 
> 
> UGH.



I hate it with the white-hot intensity of a thousand suns.


----------



## Amaranthine

lovelocs said:


> Most of the women in my family do this. I actually get angry about this. One of my aunts in particular complains every time she eats anything. How full she is, how bad she is, how her stomach hurt, how she overate...
> 
> 
> UGH.



My mom does that too. Then again, she also smokes with the reasoning that she wants to die early. Personally, I think she just gets some sick joy out of doing unhealthy things that'll kill her eventually.


----------



## MasterShake

chicken legs said:


> I confess my brain hurts because of FB.


I think I need like a diagram to figure this drama out.

In the meantime, maybe this will help your dilemma?









Paquito said:


> In a similar vein, people who call food "sinful" or say they're bad for eating *blank.* Food isn't moral, it's fucking FOOD.


Agreed. Although, there is nothing hotter than a woman tearing into a steak. I mean, not just eating a steak, but dropping the pretentiousness of silverware and devouring it using their bare hands.

So maybe some foods are a little naughty...and deserve to be punished... :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls

MasterShake said:


> Agreed. Although, there is nothing hotter than a woman tearing into a steak. I mean, not just eating a steak, but dropping the pretentiousness of silverware and devouring it using their bare hands.
> 
> So maybe some foods are a little naughty...and deserve to be punished... :eat2: :eat1:


You don't want to see me eat a t-bone. I'm like a T-Rex. LOL


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> When you say stupid shit like "i'm going to eat my extremely HEALTHY lunch now" it makes me want to beat your ass. Who gives a fuck?
> 
> Did you like when I asked you who you were saying that for?
> Did it bother you that I left the building and went for lunch at a great restaurant?
> 
> It bugs you because i'm mostly comfortable with who I am and you are so clearly not comfortable with who YOU are, right?
> 
> Go fuck yourself.





Zowie said:


> I don't eat terribly healthy, nor do I care about what people think about what I'm eating.
> chocolate-peanut-butter-oatmeal.
> 
> But I'd totally go for lunch with you in a great restaurant.



I much agree with my Canadian, but aside from going to lunch with you, I'd pretty much like to do anything with you. Throw rocks at people, have coffee, have lunch, throw rocks at people, anything at all.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone. You all rock so much.


She's my "boss" but also a long-time friend, which makes it even more frustrating. I dread having to be around her. EVERY. DAY.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, everyone. You all rock so much.
> 
> 
> She's my "boss" but also a long-time friend, which makes it even more frustrating. I dread having to be around her. EVERY. DAY.


I respect the fact that she's your friend but I could not remain friends with anyone who did that to me even if they were my boss. And yes, I have broken friendships with bosses. I know it's hard. I give you credit for tolerating it. I really do.


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> I respect the fact that she's your friend but I could not remain friends with anyone who did that to me even if they were my boss. And yes, I have broken friendships with bosses. I know it's hard. I give you credit for tolerating it. I really do.




If there was anything I could change about my situation, i'd do it in a heartbeat. I'm still thankful I have a job and I need it, so I put up with this. No one pays the bills but me...  Every morning I force myself to go.

I'm looking for something else. Oh yeah.


----------



## chicken legs

MasterShake said:


> I think I need like a diagram to figure this drama out.
> 
> In the meantime, maybe this will help your dilemma?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Although, there is nothing hotter than a woman tearing into a steak. I mean, not just eating a steak, but dropping the pretentiousness of silverware and devouring it using their bare hands.
> 
> So maybe some foods are a little naughty...and deserve to be punished... :eat2: :eat1:




LOL....John Madden comes to mind.


----------



## escapist

I confess I had a great Valentines Day weekend just cuddled up with my girl watching horrible B-Movies, scifi, and Anime.


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> I confess I had a great Valentines Day weekend just cuddled up with my girl watching horrible B-Movies, scifi, and Anime.



IC..I twisted my ankle like something fierce and was out of it all weekend...:wubu:


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i miss having dorky friends. i miss sitting around, drinking beer and arguing the pros and cons of WoD vs. NWoD. Eating copious amounts of pizza and rolling dice all day. Devoting depressing amounts of mental energy devising ways to min/max to produce the ultimate campaign disrupting powertoon... ahhh those were the days *sigh*


----------



## Sasquatch!

FishCharming said:


> IC that i miss having dorky friends. i miss sitting around, drinking beer and arguing the pros and cons of WoD vs. NWoD. Eating copious amounts of pizza and rolling dice all day. Devoting depressing amounts of mental energy devising ways to min/max to produce the ultimate campaign disrupting powertoon... ahhh those were the days *sigh*



Guess what I did this saturday? All Day Roleplaying Event. SO MUCH FUN.


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that I have waaaay too much to do. 7 classes, research, Oxford app, scholarship apps. Tests and papers abound. I've been skipping a few classes just to catch up with stuff. So sleepy >.<


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I had 2 ocular migraines which suck, in less then 24 hours. While at my drs office yesterday i realized my BP is really high again, and out of stoopidity and laziness just stopped taking meds.....she agreed the optic things were precursors to STROKING OUT...so got a new patch thingie for BP and am convinced it is gonna lower, my BP; 
its the placebo affect...i just feel better LOL

and #2 my root canal situation from last week is all better, no more pain and ready to GNAW

and #3 IC I got a cortisone shot by a friend (ortho surgeon) on Sunday and it was the most devastating PAIN/PRESSURE in a small area and lasted for 2+ days of icing and tylenol...and YESTERDAY I lifted for the first time at the gym WITHOUT A BRACE ....wooohoo...its temporary relief, I WILL TAKE IT
*


----------



## lovelocs

IC I like food too damn much. I just made myself some chocolate cream of wheat, and I caught myself grinning at it like "Awww Yeahhhhh."



Chocolate cream of wheat.


----------



## chicken legs

IC, I've been daydreaming about a big beefy version of Zac Efron.....mmmmmmm:eat1: However, if he truly existed or whatever, I would run from him..lol.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

In my dream last night one of the guys here on the BHM board kept following me around wanting to snuggle with me. I think he liked me. :blush: Only in my dreams do I get any action!


----------



## ManBeef

I watched never say never with my son && cousin... && I LOOOOOVED IT!!! I GOT BIEBER FEVER


----------



## Surlysomething

I can't believe it's March.

Time goes by tooooo fast.


----------



## Zowie

I'm officially moved in to my new place, and enjoying pizza and wine to celebrate.


----------



## Paquito

Zowie said:


> I'm officially moved in to my new place, and enjoying pizza and wine to celebrate.



No more hot lesbian roommates?


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> No more hot lesbian roommates?



New hot lesbian roomate! She's single too. :eat2:

Hahaha, I'm such a creeper.


----------



## chicken legs

ManBeef said:


> I watched never say never with my son && cousin... && I LOOOOOVED IT!!! I GOT BIEBER FEVER



LOL..I took my son and got Bieber Fever too.:happy:


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> Guess what I did this saturday? All Day Roleplaying Event. SO MUCH FUN.



IC I like role playing too.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I googled a crush of mine because I had a weird dream and this old Dim's thread was #8 on my search. My post on this thread was #4..and I don't know how I feel about. However, I do get goosebumps..lol.


----------



## JulieD

IC that Hozay has amazing eyebrows...seriously...look at them...they are so...archy...


----------



## Zowie

I confess, I feel like a million bucks today.:happy: I am hot stuff.


----------



## dro5150

I confess that it is so hard to find good drugs these days..

If I can't get it by making just one phone call I won't go chase it down.


----------



## analikesyourface

I confess that Nick and Norah's Infinite Playlist will probably be my favorite movie for the next two days, beating star wars and the monty python films because of cute cuddly feelings! :wubu:


----------



## OneHauteMama

IC I'm still pissed that my best friend went behind my back and stole the guy I liked and was having a fling with, even though I have a bf now & I can't stand the guy anymore, the betrayal still hurts and makes me angry sometimes.

IC that I can't wait to get the hell out of this town!


----------



## Surlysomething

I have absolutely no desire to do anything today.


Yay!


----------



## ManBeef

chicken legs said:


> LOL..I took my son and got Bieber Fever too.:happy:



No way! LOL!!! This is one illness I hope to NEVER cure... I hope Bieber doesn't see this. I just said never


----------



## ManBeef

My irrational fear of the infected is worsening... I found myself looking around a few nights ago while I was walking to my truck to get my book bag. I needed some info to complete my fafsa application. It was ominously quiet && I was expecting an infected to chase me down...


----------



## Hole

I confess that I've ordered way too much food but it's kind of the only thing I know how to do right now.Eat.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hole said:


> I confess that I've ordered way too much food but it's kind of the only thing I know how to do right now.Eat.



Ordered? As in take-out?


----------



## ManBeef

Sasquatch! said:


> Ordered? As in take-out?



Who cares about HOW the food was obtained! The more important issue here good sir is that he hasn't offered a single bite... Share son!


----------



## Hole

Sasquatch! said:


> Ordered? As in take-out?



Yep. Falafel sandwiches and other kinds of delicious sandwiches.


Another confession...

The other day I was on the bus. I was really tired from work so I leaned my head against my sister's arm to take a nap. During that moment, I wished her arm was that of a BHM's. I wanted a cuddly, soft arm. I told her that her arm was too boney for me to even get comfortable. When you think about it, it was kind of awkward;wishing my little sister's arm belonged to a fat man? But my intentions were good and non-creepy of course. :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hole said:


> Yep. Falafel sandwiches and other kinds of delicious sandwiches.
> 
> 
> Another confession...
> 
> The other day I was on the bus. I was really tired from work so I leaned my head against my sister's arm to take a nap. During that moment, I wished her arm was that of a BHM's. I wanted a cuddly, soft arm. I told her that her arm was too boney for me to even get comfortable. When you think about it, it was kind of awkward;wishing my little sister's arm belonged to a fat man? But my intentions were good and non-creepy of course. :happy:



Falafel Sandwiches?

....


...


Great. Now I *NEED* falafel. Thanks. :doh:


----------



## Hole

Sasquatch! said:


> Falafel Sandwiches?
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Great. Now I *NEED* falafel. Thanks. :doh:




I live in Falafel Ville. I'm sure that makes you hate me a little bit more now.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hole said:


> I live in Falafel Ville. I'm sure that makes you hate me a little bit more now.



Why yes. Yes it does. Fortunately for you, I have falafel mix in my cupboard right now.


----------



## lovelocs

Hole said:


> The other day I was on the bus. I was really tired from work so I leaned my head against my sister's arm to take a nap. During that moment, I wished her arm was that of a BHM's. I wanted a cuddly, soft arm. I told her that her arm was too boney for me to even get comfortable. When you think about it, it was kind of awkward;wishing my little sister's arm belonged to a fat man? But my intentions were good and non-creepy of course. :happy:



Nothing wrong with that at all. I wish all kinds of things were BHM arms... Other people's arms... pillows... small pets... All in a good and non-creepy way, of course. :blush:


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

I confess I probably sabotage myself when i'm close to something great.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I can't move on...even though I want to.


----------



## StormChaser68

I'm not quite the manwhore I could be...


----------



## analikesyourface

StormChaser68 said:


> I'm not quite the manwhore I could be...




STOP THAT :3


----------



## DesignAddict

I'm a self centered prick...well...not always...but a lot of the time.


----------



## Akahige

I confess that I spend 20-30 hours a week shopping at thrift stores.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Akahige said:


> I confess that I spend 20-30 hours a week shopping at thrift stores.



You had me at thrift store.... :happy:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I bought a ukulele a couple of days ago and just got around to recorded a little something with the uke and me singing, and it came out decent. Not good, but decent.


----------



## JulieD

DesignAddict said:


> I'm a self centered prick...well...not always...but a lot of the time.



you sound like some body else i know... oh I know who...his name rhymes with dishfarming....


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I bought a ukulele a couple of days ago and just got around to recorded a little something with the uke and me singing, and it came out decent. Not good, but decent.



i bought a ukulele a few years back along with a lesson book. despite practicing for 2 hours a day for like ever i could never manage to get past three cords, and i couldnt even manage to put those cords together into some semblance of a tune. damn you and your beautiful talent! /jealous 



JulieD said:


> you sound like some body else i know... oh I know who...his name rhymes with dishfarming....



true story. i feel like it works for me though. being a prick really compliments my eyes


----------



## ManBeef

Akahige said:


> I confess that I spend 20-30 hours a week shopping at thrift stores.



LOL! I love going to salvage shops && occasionally the swapmeet. Nothing better than getting a $150 automatic scooping litter box for only $20. That is actually like my fav place for a date.


----------



## Akahige

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> You had me at thrift store.... :happy:



I have furnished my entire house and decorations for less the 500$ and I've got some nice stuff:
Calphalon Pans.
Wusthof Knives.
Art from the MOMA.
Vintage signs, tins.
Itallian art glass.
Chairs from Ikea.
Solid quarter sawed oak mission style furniture.
A closet full of board games.

I can't stop.....


----------



## HDANGEL15

Akahige said:


> I have furnished my entire house and decorations for less the 500$ and I've got some nice stuff:
> Calphalon Pans.
> Wusthof Knives.
> Art from the MOMA.
> Vintage signs, tins.
> Itallian art glass.
> Chairs from Ikea.
> Solid quarter sawed oak mission style furniture.
> A closet full of board games.
> 
> I can't stop.....



*pictures of your habitat PLEASE*


----------



## lovelocs

Akahige said:


> I can't stop.....



Nor should you. I do Goodwills, thrift stores, rummage sales, just about everything used. For a while, I worked as a buyer for upscale retail, and I've had my own thrift events. At the moment, I'm selling my own DIY sunglasses embellished with thrifted vintage jewelry. I take my second hand hat off to you!

And Hozaaaay... Where's the recording?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I bought a ukulele a couple of days ago and just got around to recorded a little something with the uke and me singing, and it came out decent. Not good, but decent.



*as my gf Julie says...its not real if we can't hear it...utube pls*


----------



## JulieD

IC that I avoid certain threads because I notice that certain individuals posted last...not because I don't like them, more so because they thoroughly creep me out.


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> IC that I avoid certain threads because I notice that certain individuals posted last...not because I don't like them, more so because they thoroughly creep me out.


Oh amen. Preach it, sistah.


----------



## JenFromOC

I really have to try and stop being so creepy lol


----------



## JulieD

JenFromOC said:


> I really have to try and stop being so creepy lol



Lol...thanks Jen, I feel so much better! Hahaha!


----------



## Surlysomething

I have to confess that anything I post in BHM/FFA land is just for the eyes of the people that frequent this part of the board. I think I feel a different kinship to you all. When someone from another part of the board comes here and posts, I think they're intruding. Or that they got lost. Haha.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I confess that I need to shake this random feeling of Doom Doomy Doom today. Unfortunately, it's just not happening yet. Blah.


----------



## Dromond

I confess that I have nothing to confess.


----------



## PunkyGurly74

Dromond said:


> I confess that I have nothing to confess.



Tease!! Here I was alllllll ready for something good...


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that my mother never ceases to amaze me. She called to "talk" and we were having this nice conversation that suddenly turned into the whole "what is it about dating fat guys?" 

I love my mother. She is amazing. But she is inappropriate....all the time. Our conversation did not end as well as it began.


----------



## Sasquatch!

JenFromOC said:


> IC that my mother never ceases to amaze me. She called to "talk" and we were having this nice conversation that suddenly turned into the whole "what is it about dating fat guys?"
> 
> I love my mother. She is amazing. But she is inappropriate....all the time. Our conversation did not end as well as it began.



I hope you went into explicit detail.


----------



## JenFromOC

Sasquatch! said:


> I hope you went into explicit detail.



My friends give me shit about liking fat guys every time we go out. When they ask me why I think big guys are hot, the best way I can explain it to them is....why do you think that guy is hot? (then having to point at whatever average size guy they're checking out)

They never have an answer. Never. I just don't think I should have to defend myself for liking what I do. I've always been this way. I've never been ashamed of it. And most of all, I don't see what's "not normal" about it.


----------



## ManBeef

I have a habit of messing with my testies... like pulling them like laffy taffy... I feel sheepish


----------



## FishCharming

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I confess that I need to shake this random feeling of Doom Doomy Doom today. Unfortunately, it's just not happening yet. Blah.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqcn_TPu4qQ&feature=related

Dooooooooooooom!!!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

FishCharming said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqcn_TPu4qQ&feature=related
> 
> Dooooooooooooom!!!



YAY!!!! Exactly what I had in mind!!! 

The feeling of Doooom has passed. IC Happiness, sunshine and rainbows today!


----------



## Tad

After a few months away, the bounce seems to have found its way back into my step (all to do with how I'm feeling physically, rather than emotionally, I think)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zowie

I tend to be a little neurotic about money, and cutting out luxuries I don't need... But I totally cracked today and bought a bunch of tulips. And my god, are they making me happy. 
I need to get a job in the floral department.


----------



## DesignAddict

I become more and more of a germaphobe every year that passes by.Ihope it doesn't turn into some sort of disability...


----------



## CastingPearls

Zowie said:


> I tend to be a little neurotic about money, and cutting out luxuries I don't need... But I totally cracked today and bought a bunch of tulips. And my god, are they making me happy.
> I need to get a job in the floral department.


Flowers always ALWAYS perk me up. Sometimes I'll pick up some purple iris or tiger lilies or gerbera daisies and they instantly make me smile.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Randomly, I cut some daffodils from the garden for the dining table. I think it must be that time of year.

I confess that I am tired of being turned down for jobs I can do.


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> I confess that I am tired of being turned down for jobs I can do.



I feel your pain!


----------



## Sasquatch!

rellis10 said:


> I feel your pain!



Sympathy Pain five! *high fives Rellis*


----------



## rellis10

Sasquatch! said:


> Sympathy Pain five! *high fives Rellis*



*high fives Sassy.....sympathetically :happy:*


----------



## sweetheart5950

I finally met a women who has changed my life. Made me feel young again. I have always found the bbws have a bigger heart. And I found one that has won me over. Made me feel young again, alive. She has and absolutely wonderful personality and is amazing. If she's reading this she knows who she is. Sweetie you have made me the happiest and luckiest man in the world. To have the opportunity to have met someone like you. I till the day I die will always be proud to have you by my side and to be proud to walk down the street with you on my arm :wubu:


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess I enjoy the odd bit of gardening.


----------



## Fuzzy

It was warm enough yesterday, that I drained the green water out of my hot tub, scrubbed the walls, cleaned the filter, and refilled it with fresh clean water.. which spent all night warming to a nice 101F.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that sometimes I make really bad decisions...and I haven't gotten any better as I've gotten older. I usually just think, fuck it, and go with my heart. I have to admit that I've had some amazing experiences though...


----------



## Akahige

Just for you HDAngel15

Entrance to house and kitchen:






















Living room/Office:













Bathroom(I just remodeled less than a year ago):








More:


----------



## Akahige

Mancave:









eBay Room:













Bedroom(Due to 35 years of Tempeture fluctuations on the two outside walls, and even though my fresh coat of Behr Ultra Premium Plus adhered very well to the paint that was the top coat, unfortunately to original enamel became hard and brittle and now I have to peal and sand both walls before I can repaint):

















My little buddy napping in daddy's robe:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*AKH- the pics are incredible= but how the hell do you and some of the other men on here keep such FREAKING CLEAN HOUSES :doh:

seriously that amazes me==i always wanted a wife for that 

thanks for sharing and your little buddy is awesome*


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *AKH- the pics are incredible= but how the hell do you and some of the other men on here keep such FREAKING CLEAN HOUSES :doh:
> *



I was thinking the same... crazy. I can barely keep my place tidy for a day, and it takes days of build-up before I can haul my ass up to clean.


----------



## Akahige

HDANGEL15 said:


> *AKH- the pics are incredible= but how the hell do you and some of the other men on here keep such FREAKING CLEAN HOUSES :doh:
> 
> seriously that amazes me==i always wanted a wife for that
> 
> thanks for sharing and your little buddy is awesome*



It's a combination of being raised by a slightly OCD mom when it came to cleaning, discipline and being just OCD enough to not let the cleaning build up. My trick to getting it all done when it does pile up though: Take 3 ibuprofen sit in my lay-z-boy recliner for an hour and watch an episode of hoarders, put on some rockabilly music and don't stop till it's all done.


----------



## CastingPearls

I agree--amazingly clean house. 

What is your adorable little buddy's name?


----------



## Akahige

CastingPearls said:


> I agree--amazingly clean house.
> 
> What is your adorable little buddy's name?



He is Kojack his nick name though is Mr. Bean.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that for the first time in my life...I am lonely.


----------



## KittyKitten

Ok ok, I'm guilty of this at times.... if I am walking and a guy is heading towards my direction, I sometimes play with my cell phone to avoid awkwardness.


----------



## JenFromOC

happyface83 said:


> Ok ok, I'm guilty of this at times.... if I am walking and a guy is heading towards my direction, I sometimes play with my cell phone to avoid awkwardness.



This makes 2 of us...


----------



## Surlysomething

I really did need a break. But I sure miss this place.


----------



## *Ravenous*

IC that I'm so through with being single...the guys in L.A. are 98.9% assholes and Im tired of being hit on by way older men who keep telling me they will buy me things if I get with them ugh! Just want to meet someone on the same page as me


----------



## JenFromOC

*Ravenous* said:


> IC that I'm so through with being single...the guys in L.A. are 98.9% assholes and Im tired of being hit on by way older men who keep telling me they will buy me things if I get with them ugh! Just want to meet someone on the same page as me



Orange County isn't much better....and I've also been to San Bernardino. Perhaps we should try San Diego or even the Bay Area?


----------



## CleverBomb

*Ravenous* said:


> IC that I'm so through with being single...the guys in L.A. are 98.9% assholes and Im tired of being hit on by way older men who keep telling me they will buy me things if I get with them ugh! Just want to meet someone on the same page as me


Same page?

That'd be pretty darn close by, actually. 
I think the Thomas Guide map books amounted to about, what, a copule of miles across per page? 

-Rusty
(dating himself, hasn't actually seen one in years...)


----------



## Bearsy

IC I'm developing a bit of a board crush...


----------



## JenFromOC

Bearsy said:


> IC I'm developing a bit of a board crush...



I hope it's me LOL


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> I hope it's me LOL



OH I KNOW YOU AIN'T EYEBALLIN' MAH MAN!!


----------



## Paquito

It's cute when the peons try to act like they got game.

The. Boy. Is. Mine.


----------



## JenFromOC

Like I have ANY competition around here.....


----------



## Bearsy

JenFromOC said:


> I hope it's me LOL



Well you _are_ freaking gorgeous, but we never talk!





djudex said:


> OH I KNOW YOU AIN'T EYEBALLIN' MAH MAN!!





Paquito said:


> It's cute when the peons try to act like they got game.
> 
> The. Boy. Is. Mine.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I hit the "like" button on Heavy's Chad Curtiss FB page cause he's juicy SSBHM .


----------



## JenFromOC

chicken legs said:


> IC I hit the "like" button on Heavy's Chad Curtiss FB page cause he's juicy SSBHM .



Me too....totally hot.


----------



## Surlysomething

I needed a break.
I still need a break, from a lot. But man, I hate being a drama llama.

Here's the deal. 

I officially have MS.
After finally getting my MRI last month, the results came in and the neurologist at UBC confirmed my suspicions.

Thankfully I haven't had a major episode since the first one, just effects (shakiness, exhaustion, heat intolerance, balance issues). My main concern was getting the proper 'team' in place in case I have another episode. Now I can get in to see the MS team at the University and the MRI machine is just across the bridge. (I'll have to get one at least once a year)

Even thought I knew in my heart of hearts I had this disease, it's still over-whelming. 

I've been struggling for quite awhile to be 'happy'. In some form or another. But running away a) isn't my style and b) won't get me anywhere 

I haven't told everyone in my life about the diagnosis. But my 'real' life doesn't visit me here and it feels good to get it off my chest.

I hope you all have been behaving.


----------



## Tad

Sorry that your suspicions were confirmed, Surly  However I hope this lets you move forward with more certainty, at least.


----------



## Zandoz

Surlysomething said:


> I needed a break.
> I still need a break, from a lot. But man, I hate being a drama llama.
> 
> Here's the deal.
> 
> I officially have MS.
> After finally getting my MRI last month, the results came in and the neurologist at UBC confirmed my suspicions.
> 
> Thankfully I haven't had a major episode since the first one, just effects (shakiness, exhaustion, heat intolerance, balance issues). My main concern was getting the proper 'team' in place in case I have another episode. Now I can get in to see the MS team at the University and the MRI machine is just across the bridge. (I'll have to get one at least once a year)
> 
> Even thought I knew in my heart of hearts I had this disease, it's still over-whelming.
> 
> I've been struggling for quite awhile to be 'happy'. In some form or another. But running away a) isn't my style and b) won't get me anywhere
> 
> I haven't told everyone in my life about the diagnosis. But my 'real' life doesn't visit me here and it feels good to get it off my chest.
> 
> I hope you all have been behaving.




{{{{{{Surly}}}}}} more and an ear here if you ever want them.


----------



## CleverBomb

Surlysomething said:


> I needed a break.
> I still need a break, from a lot. But man, I hate being a drama llama.
> 
> Here's the deal.
> 
> I officially have MS.
> After finally getting my MRI last month, the results came in and the neurologist at UBC confirmed my suspicions.
> 
> Thankfully I haven't had a major episode since the first one, just effects (shakiness, exhaustion, heat intolerance, balance issues). My main concern was getting the proper 'team' in place in case I have another episode. Now I can get in to see the MS team at the University and the MRI machine is just across the bridge. (I'll have to get one at least once a year)
> 
> Even thought I knew in my heart of hearts I had this disease, it's still over-whelming.
> 
> I've been struggling for quite awhile to be 'happy'. In some form or another. But running away a) isn't my style and b) won't get me anywhere
> 
> I haven't told everyone in my life about the diagnosis. But my 'real' life doesn't visit me here and it feels good to get it off my chest.
> 
> I hope you all have been behaving.


Terribly sorry to hear that your suspicions were justified.

Glad to see you back again!

Wishing you strength and all the best. 

-Rusty
(Behave? US?! Are you MAD?!  )


----------



## Surlysomething

CleverBomb said:


> Terribly sorry to hear that your suspicions were justified.
> 
> Glad to see you back again!
> 
> Wishing you strength and all the best.
> 
> -Rusty
> (Behave? US?! Are you MAD?!  )




Thanks, Rusty! It's good to finally have answers.
Now I need to fight the good fight.


----------



## Paquito

This speech is going to give me an ulcer. You'd think that doing it about size acceptance would be a piece of full-fat cake for me, but this asshole has 320423r532r5 different qualifications and this is ridiculous. I don't know how to make shit fit into these guidelines. 

Also, I have to interview two doctors for a story due Thursday, work on a stupid group research project, and finalize dates for my visit to my scatterbrained friend who wants to change the timeframe every two days.


----------



## ManBeef

... I hold hands on the first date


----------



## HDANGEL15

*((SURLY))) thanks for sharing with your ANON family on the internetz!!
I know how it feels to share with strangers/or whatever we are; so much easier then IRL.....you have my support always and I am sure you will get the knowledge needed to deal with your situation positively

xoxo ANGEL*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *((SURLY))) thanks for sharing with your ANON family on the internetz!!*
> *I know how it feels to share with strangers/or whatever we are; so much easier then IRL.....you have my support always and I am sure you will get the knowledge needed to deal with your situation positively*
> 
> *xoxo ANGEL*


 

Awww. Thanks so much. I always knew my brain was wonky, just not this wonky. Haha.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Surlysomething said:


> Awww. Thanks so much. I always knew my brain was wonky, just not this wonky. Haha.



Wonky Brain Wonders Unite! (I have a wonky brain too, have been through the battery of testing, and came up with something minor, but if I don't treat the minor thing major stuff happens)

I'm glad you shared with us what's going on. I know it's scary, but I'm sending as much positivity as I can your way. *hugs*


----------



## Surlysomething

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Wonky Brain Wonders Unite! (I have a wonky brain too, have been through the battery of testing, and came up with something minor, but if I don't treat the minor thing major stuff happens)
> 
> I'm glad you shared with us what's going on. I know it's scary, but I'm sending as much positivity as I can your way. *hugs*


 
Thanks, lady. I look at it like I finally have something to blame that's been confirmed by science. Haha.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, lady. I look at it like I finally have something to blame that's been confirmed by science. Haha.



It's nice to have a real answer sometimes.


----------



## djudex

IC I'm lonely tonight.


----------



## JulieD

ic it has been a while since i have been here... so im doing a little catching up


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> ic it has been a while since i have been here... so im doing a little catching up


Missed you and that's no bullshit or bananas.


----------



## JenFromOC

djudex said:


> IC I'm lonely tonight.



You should come over...we can cuddle.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> Missed you and that's no bullshit or bananas.


*
ditto......*


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that today totally failed. I finally discovered why people say alcohol is addictive- it makes sad go away. For a little bit at least. It's more like just an illusion of happiness that melts away quickly enough to make it not worth it. So, I'm deciding sleep is more effective. 

Also, why does life have to suck so spectacularly sometimes? Why can't I just be happy with things how they are? 

And why can't other people just live life in an intelligent manner? I was looking at the FB page of a guy I went to elementary school with. He overdosed on Opana, got compartment syndrome, and had 5 surgeries to remove his dead muscles. Another is 18, dating a 28 year old satanist with two kids. Multiple others are pregnant. 

Am I missing something? Because I really feel like I am. I'm tired of feeling satisfied with my life only to have it ruined by other people, or at least their existence.


----------



## Vageta

Dont let those swine bring ya down.


----------



## RentonBob

IC that I'm just in a really crappy mood right now... I should just sleep all weekend and start over next week :doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> IC that I'm just in a really crappy mood right now... I should just sleep all weekend and start over next week :doh:



*hon you can start your day over anytime.....breathe*


----------



## Goreki

IC that's I'm a sixteen year old girl. I just bought as many Monster High dolls as I could get my hands on, then saw and loved Sucker Punch.


----------



## JenFromOC

Goreki said:


> IC that's I'm a sixteen year old girl. I just bought as many Monster High dolls as I could get my hands on, then saw and loved Sucker Punch.



OMG I think the Monster High dolls are so cute...


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess there was a lot of collateral damage when I repotted my vegetables. More than I feel comfortable with, even having prepared myself for casualties.


----------



## Goreki

JenFromOC said:


> OMG I think the Monster High dolls are so cute...


Omg I know! They've only JUST come out in Aus, so I died a little when I saw them.


----------



## FishCharming

Sasquatch! said:


> I confess there was a lot of collateral damage when I repotted my vegetables. More than I feel comfortable with, even having prepared myself for casualties.



...is this metaphor? i can't decide if i'm upset or turned on right now


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that you shouldn't toot your own horn....you.


----------



## Freedumb

IC I think I'm in the wrong part of CA.


----------



## CastingPearls

I've had too much wine.


----------



## JenFromOC

CastingPearls said:


> I've had too much wine.



I've had too much beer lol


----------



## rellis10

I've had too much.......ok I got nothing


----------



## Sasquatch!

rellis10 said:


> I've had too much.......ok I got nothing



Gosh help us if you had done something exciting!!


----------



## ManBeef

I always stare like a creepers when my bulldog BIGGIE is sitting && his lipstick pops out to sun bathe... is that a form of canine homosexuality? Is it penis envy? Oh sweet carrot top wtf is wrong with me!!!


----------



## luvbigfellas

I pretend to be Godzilla while at work on a semi-regular basis. It doesn't really work very well, 'cause everyone's bigger than me. But it's fun anyway.


----------



## Freedumb

luvbigfellas said:


> I pretend to be Godzilla while at work on a semi-regular basis. It doesn't really work very well, 'cause everyone's bigger than me. But it's fun anyway.



Awesome. Seriously.


----------



## Dromond

I confess I'm worried something serious might be wrong.


----------



## Goreki

luvbigfellas said:


> I pretend to be Godzilla while at work on a semi-regular basis. It doesn't really work very well, 'cause everyone's bigger than me. But it's fun anyway.


OOH! I do that too! Except I pretend to be T-Rex.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Goreki said:


> OOH! I do that too! Except I pretend to be T-Rex.



It amuses the hell out of people, though. Imagine a 5'3", 130 lb girl pretending at Godzilla. (And wearing a freezer suit, which comes in three sizes...large, extra large, and Chewbacca. Guess which one I get?)


----------



## Lil BigginZ

i confess these last couple of weeks i have really snapped out of my shell. sometimes change isn't so bad.


----------



## *Ravenous*

JenFromOC said:


> Orange County isn't much better....and I've also been to San Bernardino. Perhaps we should try San Diego or even the Bay Area?



The bay area....hmmm....sounds like a plan


----------



## Surlysomething

You change your mind like a girl changes clothes
Yeah, you change your mind like a girl, I would know
And you always think, always speak cryptically
I should know that you're no good for me

'Cause you're hot and you're cold
You're yes and you're no
You're in and you're out
You're up and you're down

You're wrong when it's right
You're black and it's white


----------



## johniav

I once had a thought. But then again who hasn't.


----------



## djudex

I confess I really enjoy my testicles. They're so delightfully rollable it's like having a built in pair of Baoding balls.


----------



## djudex

Man I figured that would get at least _some_ kind of response... you people are awfully jaded


----------



## FishCharming

djudex said:


> Man I figured that would get at least _some_ kind of response... you people are awfully jaded



while i'm not a huge fan of my balls i do love my scrotum. it's like having a stretch armstrong! i pull it up over my head and hide when i get scared.


----------



## penguin

djudex said:


> Man I figured that would get at least _some_ kind of response... you people are awfully jaded



I think they're fun to play with. Watching the way the skin moves is fascinating.


----------



## CastingPearls

penguin said:


> I think they're fun to play with. Watching the way the skin moves is fascinating.


They're a lot of fun to play with if the owner of them isn't a candy-ass about having them touched. Talk about a buzz-kill.


----------



## penguin

CastingPearls said:


> They're a lot of fun to play with if the owner of them isn't a candy-ass about having them touched. Talk about a buzz-kill.



I haven't had any problems with that so far. I can be gentle! A lot of guys don't know what they're missing out on there.


----------



## Fat Viking

I read that some liked to pretend they were dinosaurs and it made me think about how i used to like pretending I was a zombie, I would close my eyes for a long time and concentrate to get into what i imagine a zombies mind would be.
If i ever dated a chick that was into roleplay, i think id enjoy pretending i was an aroused zombie and stalk her around the house and have my way with her.

Yes i know im a demented person lol.


----------



## JulieD

Fat Viking said:


> I read that some liked to pretend they were dinosaurs and it made me think about how i used to like pretending I was a zombie, I would close my eyes for a long time and concentrate to get into what i imagine a zombies mind would be.
> If i ever dated a chick that was into roleplay, i think id enjoy pretending i was an aroused zombie and stalk her around the house and have my way with her.
> 
> Yes i know im a demented person lol.



Zombie sex!!! Another twist to the saying "I'm going to fuck your brains out!"


----------



## luvbigfellas

Necrophilia is having sex with dead people. Necromancy is getting their permission first.


----------



## JenFromOC

Fat Viking said:


> I read that some liked to pretend they were dinosaurs and it made me think about how i used to like pretending I was a zombie, I would close my eyes for a long time and concentrate to get into what i imagine a zombies mind would be.
> If i ever dated a chick that was into roleplay, i think id enjoy pretending i was an aroused zombie and stalk her around the house and have my way with her.
> 
> Yes i know im a demented person lol.



OMG I think this would just horrify me lololol


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm wiped out. Hell, I was wiped out 5 minutes after I got out of bed and I slept in for 3 hours. Then I went back to bed for an hour. I did some errands, read at the park and I feel like I never slept at all.

FML.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I am watching "Volcano". And that's only because "Dante's Peak" isn't on Netflix. I know I'm kind of sad.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I want some geckos


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm anal enough to actually have a list (a real written list, not just mental) of my top 20 favorite films. Although only the top five or six and the bottom few are ranked in order.


----------



## HDANGEL15

rellis10 said:


> IC I'm anal enough to actually have a list (a real written list, not just mental) of my top 20 favorite films. Although only the top five or six and the bottom few are ranked in order.


*
so now you gotta share the list y'know.........*


----------



## rellis10

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> so now you gotta share the list y'know.........*



Fair enough...I tried to clean up the list so it's ranked more, but in the middle of the list it's tough to choose so they're pretty interchangable. The bottom two are the ones more in danger of being replaced though.

Dead Poets Society
Inception
The Big Kahuna
12 Angry Men 
Brick
The Good The Bad and The Ugly
The Wrestler
The Man From Earth
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Moon
Reservoir Dogs
(500) Days of Summer
K-Pax
Glengarry Glen Ross
Frost/Nixon
Blues Brothers
Apocalypse Now
K-Pax
The Dark Knight
District 9
Battle Royale



I'd like to think i'm reasonably diverse in my taste of films


----------



## Zandoz

rellis10 said:


> Fair enough...I tried to clean up the list so it's ranked more, but in the middle of the list it's tough to choose so they're pretty interchangable. The bottom two are the ones more in danger of being replaced though.
> 
> Dead Poets Society
> Inception
> The Big Kahuna
> 12 Angry Men
> Brick
> The Good The Bad and The Ugly
> The Wrestler
> The Man From Earth
> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> Moon
> Reservoir Dogs
> (500) Days of Summer
> K-Pax
> Glengarry Glen Ross
> Frost/Nixon
> Blues Brothers
> Apocalypse Now
> K-Pax
> The Dark Knight
> District 9
> Battle Royale
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think i'm reasonably diverse in my taste of films



IC that I've only ever seen 3 of these, and only 1 would I put on a list of movies I see repeatedly. To each their own.


----------



## rellis10

Zandoz said:


> IC that I've only ever seen 3 of these, and only 1 would I put on a list of movies I see repeatedly. *To each their own*.



Exactly! There's something out there for everyone. And this post has inspired me to create the List Your Favorite Movies thread


----------



## Surlysomething

It only took him 29 years to admit that all I am is a constant reminder of a painful time.

Thanks.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I confess that I really want to kick someone's ass right about now.


----------



## theronin23

rellis10 said:


> Fair enough...I tried to clean up the list so it's ranked more, but in the middle of the list it's tough to choose so they're pretty interchangable. The bottom two are the ones more in danger of being replaced though.
> 
> Dead Poets Society
> Inception
> The Big Kahuna
> 12 Angry Men
> Brick
> The Good The Bad and The Ugly
> The Wrestler
> The Man From Earth
> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
> Moon
> Reservoir Dogs
> (500) Days of Summer
> K-Pax
> Glengarry Glen Ross
> Frost/Nixon
> Blues Brothers
> Apocalypse Now
> K-Pax
> The Dark Knight
> District 9
> Battle Royale
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to think i'm reasonably diverse in my taste of films




You got K-Pax on there twice. I've seen 14 of those (not including the second K-Pax). It also seems to me that you and I have the same love for Joseph Gordon-Levitt what with Brick, 500 days, and Inception being on the list.


----------



## pegz

IC I'm tired of this game.......


----------



## Goreki

IC I've always know it.

I am cooler than you.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC Watashi wa kawaii no hime desu.


----------



## Goreki

luvbigfellas said:


> IC Watashi wa kawaii no hime desu.


So desu ka? Doshite?


----------



## luvbigfellas

I don't know much Japanese at all. But, I've always wanted to learn. Je sais le français beaucoup meilleur que je sais le japonais!


----------



## Goreki

luvbigfellas said:


> I don't know much Japanese at all. But, I've always wanted to learn. Je sais le français beaucoup meilleur que je sais le japonais!


XD I said "is that so? Why?"
I cannot speak french at all. ONE DAY!


----------



## luvbigfellas

I grew up in Louisiana. French is kind of important there.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

luvbigfellas said:


> I don't know much Japanese at all. But, I've always wanted to learn. Je sais le français beaucoup meilleur que je sais le japonais!



this reminds me of a band I listen to. I don't know what they're ever saying. But if they asked me to sit it on drums for a day I would do it. Hell, I'd sit it on washboard, keys, triangle, whatever.

I've had a big spot in my heart for folk/traditional music lately, and these guys fill it.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that I think this movie is going to break my heart.


Terri


----------



## Twilley

IC that I haven't had sex in roughly a year. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## FishCharming

Twilley said:


> IC that I haven't had sex in roughly a year. It's driving me crazy.



well, if you've exhausted all available options i would suggest you start hanging around divey bars around closing time.

and if that fails? craigslist...


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC if I had the money, I'd be out of this apartment and this stupid job, I'd be out of 'em both like Ricky Martin.


----------



## ITheFire

I Drank my grandmas rum and coke when I was five! I also had my first tong kiss at five as well...


----------



## ITheFire

tongue.** damn iPod.


----------



## Zandoz

And here I was looking for my tongs :doh:


----------



## ITheFire

Shutty. -__-


----------



## FishCharming

ITheFire said:


> I Drank my grandmas rum and coke when I was five! I also had my first tong kiss at five as well...



at five?!?! i thought i was a rebel for getting a peck when i was 5...


----------



## ITheFire

FishCharming said:


> at five?!?! i thought i was a rebel for getting a peck when i was 5...






I was little! I swear I didn't know!


----------



## analikesyourface

I confess that I'm probably dying of not having sex... 
somehow xD


----------



## Rathkhan

analikesyourface said:


> I confess that I'm probably dying of not having sex...
> somehow xD



I volunteer to save your life! Never let it be said I am not selfless and giving!!


----------



## luvbigfellas

Rathkhan said:


> I volunteer to save your life! Never let it be said I am not selfless and giving!!



She's going to have to take a number...lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC i need to get drunk again, it's been a while since i've been completely trashed. all i got is cotton candy vodka and Kahlua. hhmmmm


----------



## CastingPearls

Lil BigginZ said:


> IC i need to get drunk again, it's been a while since i've been completely trashed. all i got is cotton candy vodka and Kahlua. hhmmmm


Shit --that's what I call a good night. I have Smirnoff raspberry vodka and ginger-ale and think I can really buy a mini-giraffe. Cry me a fucking river, Spankyl


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC I want fun, long, and did I mention FUN sex!


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess I have gotten off thinking about myself. [/vanity]


----------



## chicken legs

IC I can't walk into Catholic Churches because I can't get past the effing Holy Water. I might try again in the near future (to me that means 2-3 years). Happy Easter.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that while I wished a happy Easter to everyone, I was secretly thinking "Happy Zombie Day." :blink:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

luvbigfellas said:


> IC that while I wished a happy Easter to everyone, I was secretly thinking "Happy Zombie Day." :blink:


----------



## FishCharming

luvbigfellas said:


> IC that while I wished a happy Easter to everyone, I was secretly thinking "Happy Zombie Day." :blink:



haha, i ran around work telling everyone "happy zombie jeebus day"! i even told it to one of my tables but that was only because i was dared, lol. 

/bow <peer pressure>


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I'm regretting picking up extra shifts this week, although I'll like the paycheck which will result.


----------



## Goreki

IC that I'm making vegan cupcakes today, something I love doing, but also that I don't really like the person I'm making them to cater to, and kind of want to add just a tiiiiiny bit of butter.

I won't, but I might joke about using an embalmed chicken leg to stir the batter.


----------



## chicken legs

IC..some JW's came to my door. Shout out to my non-active JW Dimmers, cause if you are active and see this..you are sooo getting in trouble...LOL


----------



## Sasquatch!

chicken legs said:


> IC..some JW's came to my door. Shout out to my non-active JW Dimmers, cause if you are active and see this..you are sooo getting in trouble...LOL



JWs are funny. I prefer Mormons though.

I love having chats with them. I swear they avoid me like the plague.


----------



## ITheFire

I know, Mormons are pricks. 

Especially here in Utah.

They all play the "Holier than thou" card.


----------



## chicken legs

Ic I don't wannnaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC I want to blow off this stupid homework and get out of town!


----------



## ITheFire

I confess I feel annoying to others on dims.


----------



## Zandoz

IC that ITheFire has never annoyed me.


----------



## rellis10

Zandoz said:


> IC that ITheFire has never annoyed me.



IC this too


----------



## ITheFire

Zandoz said:


> IC that ITheFire has never annoyed me.





I'm glad I've not annoyed you.


----------



## ITheFire

rellis10 said:


> IC this too





I'm glad I've not annoyed you as well.


----------



## sera

i confess that i should do an official channel since months, i am thinking everyday about it, but ...


----------



## Surlysomething

The constant whining in my office makes me want to stab myself in the eye with a sharp pencil.

Repeatedly.


----------



## JulieD

I/C that my heart wants what it wants...I guess you can say I have the heart of a honey badger, and honey badger heart don't give a shit...


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> I/C that my heart wants what it wants...I guess you can say I have the heart of a honey badger, and honey badger heart don't give a shit...


Honey badger DOES care. Hugs.


----------



## ITheFire

Thinking of adding "free spirit" to my bio, because not enough people hate me.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC I'd like to walk into work one day, take off my stupid name badge, and shove the scanner, my stupid walkie-talkie, and that damn name badge up my boss' ass. She talks out of it all the time anyway.


----------



## hmfinau

IC it took me like 10 minutes figure out what IC meant...lol


----------



## Surlysomething

It takes me a long time to let someone in my life friend-wise.

Kristin and I hit it off really well. Then she moved to Sweden.


I miss her. And today she left me a message that she misses me. Makes my whole day. (yes, I can be a big sucky baby)


----------



## ITheFire

I confess that today, I was the definition of "Dayyyum guurrl."


And I'm hella proud.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that sometimes I just want to say everything that's on my mind. Might destroy some lives, relationships, etc. I'm too nice for that. For now.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC today has been a shitty day.

1) i hear a knock at my door at like 9am and got all excited thinking it was my new phone i just bought online. but ended up being stupid jehovah witnesses. i don't remember how many times i told them i don't believe in that stuff and don't waste their time. they just kept coming and then asked for donations. at this point i was frustrated that they wouldn't just leave but what ticked me off is the fact after telling them i don't believe in that shit they had the balls to ask me for a donation. so my reply to them was, "why are you asking for donations if the world is going to end in 10 days?". that shut them up and they left.

2) so i wake up one of my older nephews who lives with me who just happen to over hear the conversation between the jehovah witnesses and me. well anyway he is schizophrenic and when he gets in those out of reality state of minds he gets really spiritual. so this whole ordeal with the jehovah witnesses triggered his symptoms. a while back he downloaded this mp3 file of this brainwashing church seminar that he listens to every time he is in one of his moods. it's the same fucking service over and over, i can't escape it lol. i'm going mad at this point and it's still playing as of right now. i swear this mp3 must be around 20 gigs cause he puts it on and lets it run all morning and day. it's been on since around 9:10am-ish when i finished up with the jehovah witnesses.

/end rant


----------



## JulieD

i/c that this dude is going to get me into some serious trouble if i'm not careful...i already want to do very bad things...very very bad things...:blush::blush:


----------



## Freedumb

I confess that since the break-up I feel just as de-stressed as I feel stressed. Does that make since?


----------



## Freedumb

Freedumb said:


> I confess that since the break-up I feel just as de-stressed as I feel stressed. Does that make since?



Blah, that should be sense, not since. :doh:


----------



## FishCharming

Freedumb said:


> I confess that since the break-up I feel just as de-stressed as I feel stressed. Does that make since?



it definitely makes sense. you're stressed because it's a life change and those are never easy but you're also probably starting to realize that you can live your life for yourself now. there's no expectations that you have to aspire to reach, no concern for trying to be responsible for someone else's happiness. the only thing you have to be concerned with is making yourself happy. have fun with it, it's a totally liberating experience!


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel like fleeing.


Straight up driving until I run out of gas.


----------



## ITheFire

Contemplating jumping off a bridge. JUST so I don't have to deal with people anymore.


----------



## rellis10

IC that every time i make my asian-style noodle soup i promise i'll put less chilli in it......but the next time i make it i just can't help myself. What's wrong with me?! *mops brow*


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> What's wrong with me?! *mops brow*



Testosterone poisoning.



IC that I am almost completely unprepared for my wife's birthday next week. Normally I'm quite together on these things, but it just didn't feel like it could be that time of year yet! I just realized that lunch time tomorrow will be my only non-obvious opportunity to do any shopping


----------



## Surlysomething

I hate saying this, but i've come to the realization that I have zero faith in pretty much everyone.

zero.


----------



## CleverBomb

ITheFire said:


> Contemplating jumping off a bridge. JUST so I don't have to deal with people anymore.


Two words:
Bungee Cord. 

-Rusty
(Turning permanent solutions to temporary problems into EXTREEME!!! Sports since 1971)


----------



## luvbigfellas

Jeebus H-Christ. Sometimes I wanna kick people in the nutsicles.


----------



## Dromond

IC I am in a rotten mood. I'm feeling quite surly*.

*Not Surlysomething, you reprobates.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I deleted everyone who reminds me of my ex (mutual friends, and his side of the family) off my FB and I feel soooo much better. Now I'm studying up on Cock Punch Fu to get in touch with my spiritual side again.


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> I hate saying this, but i've come to the realization that I have zero faith in pretty much everyone.
> 
> zero.



Does this mean you have Faith No More?
"Yooooooooouuuuuu want it all, but you can't have it...."



Sorry, I'm not making fun of you, but I believe you really like music and might get a chuckle from this bad pun.


----------



## OIFMountaineer

IC that I have a crush on Ellen DeGeneres, and it feels almost like a bromance, given the circumstances.


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> Does this mean you have Faith No More?
> "Yooooooooouuuuuu want it all, but you can't have it...."
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not making fun of you, but I believe you really like music and might get a chuckle from this bad pun.


 
Ha!

"Can you feel it, see it, hear it today? If you can't then it doesn't matter anyway"


----------



## CleverBomb

vardon_grip said:


> Does this mean you have Faith No More?
> "Yooooooooouuuuuu want it all, but you can't have it...."
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm not making fun of you, but I believe you really like music and might get a chuckle from this bad pun.





Surlysomething said:


> Ha!
> 
> "Can you feel it, see it, hear it today? If you can't then it doesn't matter anyway"



"Epic"?
Win.

-Rusty


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I have the line "You are a parents' wet dream" in my head for some strange reason. Am I having Anthony Michael Hall withdrawal or something?


----------



## Surlysomething

6 inches of hair. Gone.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I get really annoyed when people get angry because someone's attempting to show empathy. Yeah, they may not know exactly what you feel, but they still know pain and loss and whatever else. Give 'em a break.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> 6 inches of hair. Gone.



Let's see it ma'am :-D


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

luvbigfellas said:


> IC that I get really annoyed when people get angry because someone's attempting to show empathy. Yeah, they may not know exactly what you feel, but they still know pain and loss and whatever else. Give 'em a break.



This is usually due to fact that people don't know the difference between empathy and sympathy. Ignorance can be dangerous.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Let's see it ma'am :-D




It's still in shock. Haha.
I couldn't keep that carpet on my head all summer or I would have died.


Picture soon!


----------



## Wanderer

IC that the apparent lack of FFAs in Texas is getting on my nerves... 

Also, IC that my sister's kids are THIS CLOSE --> <-- to getting the same treatment from me that I got from my mother, some days... and Mother had a mean backhand.


----------



## Twilley

IC that I'm regrowing my muttonchops, to grand proportions this time.


----------



## JulieD

Twilley said:


> IC that I'm regrowing my muttonchops, to grand proportions this time.



IC I LOVE muttonchops!!!!! I dated a guy that had them once, now they always make me look twice...ahhh... :wubu: :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## Twilley

JulieD said:


> IC I LOVE muttonchops!!!!! I dated a guy that had them once, now they always make me look twice...ahhh... :wubu: :smitten: :wubu:



IC that I appreciate the chop love!


----------



## FishCharming

Twilley said:


> IC that I appreciate the chop love!



yeah! i love porkchops!!! :eat1::eat2:

err....


----------



## CastingPearls

lambchops....sweet precious lambchopsssss <drool>


----------



## Surlysomething

I work with a man who is possibly the most horrifying eater i've ever heard or witnessed.

He RUINS lunch for all of us. He practically scrapes his yogurt container so hard and in depth that we're just waiting for the day he breaks through the bottom and stabs himself with his spoon. He's like the whole Simpson family eating wrapped up in one person.

I've come pretty close to losing my lunch when he hoovers his.

Blech :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> I work with a man who is possibly the most horrifying eater i've ever heard or witnessed.
> 
> He RUINS lunch for all of us. He practically scrapes his yogurt container so hard and in depth that we're just waiting for the day he breaks through the bottom and stabs himself with his spoon. He's like the whole Simpson family eating wrapped up in one person.
> 
> I've come pretty close to losing my lunch when he hoovers his.
> 
> Blech :doh:


We say people like that should eat in a bathtub.


----------



## rellis10

Surlysomething said:


> I work with a man who is possibly the most horrifying eater i've ever heard or witnessed.
> 
> He RUINS lunch for all of us. He practically scrapes his yogurt container so hard and in depth that we're just waiting for the day he breaks through the bottom and stabs himself with his spoon. He's like the whole Simpson family eating wrapped up in one person.
> 
> I've come pretty close to losing my lunch when he hoovers his.
> 
> Blech :doh:



Gah! I hate that too! It's one of my very biggest pet-peeves.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Surlysomething said:


> I work with a man who is possibly the most horrifying eater i've ever heard or witnessed.
> 
> He RUINS lunch for all of us. He practically scrapes his yogurt container so hard and in depth that we're just waiting for the day he breaks through the bottom and stabs himself with his spoon. He's like the whole Simpson family eating wrapped up in one person.
> 
> I've come pretty close to losing my lunch when he hoovers his.
> 
> Blech :doh:



i can actually deal with that, what's worse is the people who chew with their mouth opened and smack real loud. it baffles my mind how ignorant people are when they smack loud as hell you can hear it across the room. it's like didn't your momma teach you to eat with your mouth closed?

that pisses me off beyond belief


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC That I've always kind of wanted a girlfriend AND a boyfriend at the same time. I mean, I don't have much sexual attraction to women, truthfully. But most females I know are so much more emotionally supportive and helpful. That would be nice.


----------



## Paquito

Surlysomething said:


> I work with a man who is possibly the most horrifying eater i've ever heard or witnessed.
> 
> He RUINS lunch for all of us. He practically scrapes his yogurt container so hard and in depth that we're just waiting for the day he breaks through the bottom and stabs himself with his spoon. He's like the whole Simpson family eating wrapped up in one person.
> 
> I've come pretty close to losing my lunch when he hoovers his.
> 
> Blech :doh:



My Dad has this thing where whenever he eats a hamburger, I can always hear it... squelching and mushing in his mouth. It makes me gag. No one else does it, and he eats with his mouth closed, but I can still hear it and IC it drives me up a wall.


----------



## JulieD

Paquito said:


> My Dad has this thing where whenever he eats a hamburger, I can always hear it... squelching and mushing in his mouth. It makes me gag. No one else does it, and he eats with his mouth closed, but I can still hear it and IC it drives me up a wall.



My brother does that with cereal...he crunches so loud, I can't hear...


----------



## ITheFire

I confess, that I can't remember the last time I was ever truly happy.


I wake up, sit on the floor of the tub under the shower stream.
Get dry, dressed, then go about my day.

But I'm just _hollow._


----------



## Pitch

I confess that my mind is unraveling in some small way. Stuck in transition and trapped somewhere between fierce independence, inspiration , self sufficiency or a wish to be and just wanting a hug and someone to tell me I look nice. :/


----------



## Lil BigginZ

ITheFire said:


> I confess, that I can't remember the last time I was ever truly happy.
> 
> 
> I wake up, sit on the floor of the tub under the shower stream.
> Get dry, dressed, then go about my day.
> 
> But I'm just _hollow._



lately i've been at the point in my life i don't want to be not happy anymore. everyday i tell myself if i'm not happy to change it. cause nobody deserves to be not happy and miserable. with that outlook i have seen a massive improvement in my mood and outlook on life.

so if you know you're not happy and know what's causing it, you should it so you can be happy.


----------



## Zandoz

ITheFire said:


> I confess, that I can't remember the last time I was ever truly happy.
> 
> 
> I wake up, sit on the floor of the tub under the shower stream.
> Get dry, dressed, then go about my day.
> 
> But I'm just _hollow._



I confess that I know all too well what you mean. {{{{{{ITheFire}}}}}}


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that all I want right this minute is to be close to him and be whatever he wants me to be.


----------



## Zowie

I confess, I was seriously hoping than my roommates newly adopted snake had/was dying, since it didn't move in two days. Unfortunately, I came home today to find it happily slithering around it's tank. Good for you, snake. 

But I'm still going to replace you with something furry at the first chance I get. 


snakesnakesnakesnakesnakesnakesnake


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> I confess, I was seriously hoping than my roommates newly adopted snake had/was dying, since it didn't move in two days. Unfortunately, I came home today to find it happily slithering around it's tank. Good for you, snake.
> 
> But I'm still going to replace you with something furry at the first chance I get.
> 
> 
> snakesnakesnakesnakesnakesnakesnake



*I FREAKING HATE SNAKES....... BUT IN MY CASE....i had mice in my shed and they ate the wires of my motrocycle and they MAKE HUGE MOUSIE MESSS....and then I found a HUGE musta been 10 foot skin  slight exaggeration (perhaps)......and no more broken/gnawed wires...and one HORRIBLE SCAREY SNAKE SKING that i avoided touching or going near for weeks until someone removed it...was so less worse then MOUSIE!!!*


----------



## Blackjack

Zowie said:


> I confess, I was seriously hoping than my roommates newly adopted snake had/was dying, since it didn't move in two days. Unfortunately, I came home today to find it happily slithering around it's tank. Good for you, snake.
> 
> But I'm still going to replace you with something furry at the first chance I get.
> 
> 
> snakesnakesnakesnakesnakesnakesnake



1000% relevant


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I FREAKING HATE SNAKES....... BUT IN MY CASE....i had mice in my shed and they ate the wires of my motrocycle and they MAKE HUGE MOUSIE MESSS....and then I found a HUGE musta been 10 foot skin  slight exaggeration (perhaps)......and no more broken/gnawed wires...and one HORRIBLE SCAREY SNAKE SKING that i avoided touching or going near for weeks until someone removed it...was so less worse then MOUSIE!!!*



Maybe... but we actually have to aquire mice for this mofo. Not that I'm afraid of it, but it was my first choice of household companions.



Blackjack said:


> 1000% relevant



SNAAAAAAKKKKEEEE! (I actually yell this every time I go by its tank.)


----------



## Blackjack

Zowie said:


> SNAAAAAAKKKKEEEE! (I actually yell this every time I go by its tank.)



_I love you._


----------



## Paquito

My two best friends still refuse to talk to each other. It's a simple miscommunication, but they still won't talk it out. I'm not asking them to reconcile (if they have some damn sense they'll be back to loving each other, but who the fuck knows these days), but at least talk about it. If you want to give up on the friendship, at least get it all out in the open.


----------



## WillSpark

Paquito said:


> My two best friends still refuse to talk to each other. It's a simple miscommunication, but they still won't talk it out. I'm not asking them to reconcile (if they have some damn sense they'll be back to loving each other, but who the fuck knows these days), but at least talk about it. If you want to give up on the friendship, at least get it all out in the open.



Well if you hadn't have masturbated after applying Icy Hot your hand and Paco Jr. wouldn't be in this situation.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> Maybe... but we actually have to aquire mice for this mofo. Not that I'm afraid of it, but it was my first choice of household companions.
> 
> 
> 
> SNAAAAAAKKKKEEEE! (I actually yell this every time I go by its tank.)



*SO AWESOME SAUCE TO QUOTE YOURSELF!!!!!!!!



SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKE- 

so i had a dream about a snake of course last nite....weird? 
he wasn't mean or too scary but he was withing arms length for quite a while, I got
used to him

*


----------



## rellis10

IC I think I was being 'raptured' last night...but I was too heavy to pull up to heaven so they gave up.


----------



## PhiloGirl

I confess I was the stereotypical "bitter fat girl" at my cousin's wedding yesterday... Fortunately (perhaps), I couldn't make it to the reception, so I was only snarky during the ceremony... but my mood improved when the priest's accent made it sound like he was praising "Cheese-us", which, during communion, made me think "Cheez-Its", which made me giggle inappropriately.


----------



## Zandoz

PhiloGirl said:


> I confess I was the stereotypical "bitter fat girl" at my cousin's wedding yesterday... Fortunately (perhaps), I couldn't make it to the reception, so I was only snarky during the ceremony... but my mood improved when the priest's accent made it sound like he was praising "Cheese-us", which, during communion, made me think "Cheez-Its", which made me giggle inappropriately.




I confess that I remember practically ROFLing see a comedy routine years ago that was a shot at infomercials and TV evangelists...an evangelist type selling cheese cutting boards. The repeated punch line was "Cheeses Saves, Praise the Board!"


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I got to hang out with an amazingly handsome gorgeous sexy very fat tattooed man and photograph him on saturday *:wubu:

*i forgot how freaking SEXY HE IS......FML*


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that right now, I really wish I had money so that I may just get the hell out of here as fast as the vehicle could move.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IC confess I'm thinking of selling all my belongings and buying a motorcycle. I really think that'd make me happy. I think I'd keep my musical instruments and laptop though.

I need to find a bike, old, new, used, or taken care of, I don't care, but I need one.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC confess I'm thinking of selling all my belongings and buying a motorcycle. I really think that'd make me happy. I think I'd keep my musical instruments and laptop though.
> 
> I need to find a bike, old, new, used, or taken care of, I don't care, but I need one.



Dims Motorcycle Gang?


----------



## CleverBomb

IC that I actually enjoyed the motorcycle rally staged today at the Air Force Base. About 200 riders (and 30 or so motorcycle cops from the area holding traffic at intersections so we didn't have to stop). 
This despite being sick as a dog... it was still fun.

-Rusty


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC confess I'm thinking of selling all my belongings and buying a motorcycle. I really think that'd make me happy. I think I'd keep my musical instruments and laptop though.
> 
> I need to find a bike, old, new, used, or taken care of, I don't care, but I need one.



*pssssst.....i know someone who you could ask about bikes......
what are you thinking of buying. It appears you live in a great place, but HOT!!!! which is sucky...but $$$ is awesome on GAS TANK!!*


----------



## PhiloGirl

Zandoz said:


> I confess that I remember practically ROFLing see a comedy routine years ago that was a shot at infomercials and TV evangelists...an evangelist type selling cheese cutting boards. The repeated punch line was "Cheeses Saves, Praise the Board!"



HA! Ok, IC that most any irreverant religious joke makes me laugh. I call it long-term effects of religious schooling. Sister Mary Stigmata slapping the bejeezus out of Jake and Elwood in The Blues Brothers gets me every time.


----------



## luvbigfellas

PhiloGirl said:


> HA! Ok, IC that most any irreverant religious joke makes me laugh. I call it long-term effects of religious schooling. Sister Mary Stigmata slapping the bejeezus out of Jake and Elwood in The Blues Brothers gets me every time.



Yeah...me too. Yay Christian school K-12!


----------



## CleverBomb

Zandoz said:


> I confess that I remember practically ROFLing see a comedy routine years ago that was a shot at infomercials and TV evangelists...an evangelist type selling cheese cutting boards. The repeated punch line was "Cheeses Saves, Praise the Board!"


Jesus Saves!
...rebound to Gretzky, Gretzky Scores!

-Rusty


----------



## Albino_taters

IC that I am an introvert 7/10 times and that I'm working on it (partly thanks to my job). I've realized though that I have this 40 year old virgin syndrome of putting the "p***y on a pedestal". No matter what I've done to try to get over this innate stupid fear I never follow through. 

An example was the other day there was a cute girl at the bar but she was with another guy, all I wanted to do was say hi, nothing more I spent an hour trying to go through with it but every time our eyes caught I spazed out.

I really just needed to say this in a public way, just to kinda get it off my chest. Been really bugging the crud out of me. So yeah, thanks for listening random internet strangers


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *pssssst.....i know someone who you could ask about bikes......
> what are you thinking of buying. It appears you live in a great place, but HOT!!!! which is sucky...but $$$ is awesome on GAS TANK!!*



You know, ever since the first time I saw it, I think it was 2009. I've been enamored with the HD Iron 883. For a while I had a thing for the Nightster, because I don't want anything huge, but when I saw the Iron 883, it just called to me. I REALLY want one, but I'm not sure how a man of my size would do on a bike of that size. 

Not to say I'm HUGE, but . . . it's just so pretty.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You know, ever since the first time I saw it, I think it was 2009. I've been enamored with the HD Iron 883. For a while I had a thing for the Nightster, because I don't want anything huge, but when I saw the Iron 883, it just called to me. I REALLY want one, but I'm not sure how a man of my size would do on a bike of that size.
> 
> Not to say I'm HUGE, but . . . it's just so pretty.



*you know you are the 2nd guy to say that....883s do nothing for me...mostly cause i had one first and I know how small they are and I am only 5 feet tall....and how under powered they are.....how tall are you...whats your weight give/take.....it might be lots cheaper...the used bike market is insane...I am about to sell my 99 heritage softail...a gorgeous bike for well under $5k * 

View attachment Heritage2.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *you know you are the 2nd guy to say that....883s do nothing for me...mostly cause i had one first and I know how small they are and I am only 5 feet tall....and how under powered they are.....how tall are you...whats your weight give/take.....it might be lots cheaper...the used bike market is insane...I am about to sell my 99 heritage softail...a gorgeous bike for well under $5k *



You had an 883?!?! and yeah, I know they're smaller, and likeninsaid that's been one of my worries, I've also been thibking about looking into the used market. There is absolutely no reason for me to HAVE to buy new. And I'm about 5'6"-5'7" and right around 300.


----------



## Zandoz

PhiloGirl said:


> HA! Ok, IC that most any irreverant religious joke makes me laugh. I call it long-term effects of religious schooling. Sister Mary Stigmata slapping the bejeezus out of Jake and Elwood in The Blues Brothers gets me every time.




8 years of Catholic school here


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You had an 883?!?! and yeah, I know they're smaller, and likeninsaid that's been one of my worries, I've also been thibking about looking into the used market. There is absolutely no reason for me to HAVE to buy new. And I'm about 5'6"-5'7" and right around 300.


*
yeah thats ridiculously small to me, as soon as you get used to it you will wish you got a MUCH bigger bike...trust me for traveling and passengers....i have been riding for 15 yrs....had an 883 hugger, still have the 99 heritage (but about to sell her  )....then had an 2002 Road King....then got rid of that and got an 03 fatboy ...used market is TOTALLY where it's at...I am selling mine for peanuts*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> yeah thats ridiculously small to me, as soon as you get used to it you will wish you got a MUCH bigger bike...trust me for traveling and passengers....i have been riding for 15 yrs....had an 883 hugger, still have the 99 heritage (but about to sell her  )....then had an 2002 Road King....then got rid of that and got an 03 fatboy ...used market is TOTALLY where it's at...I am selling mine for peanuts*



Does this mean I have to take a trip to the cabin with cash in tow?!?!?


----------



## PhiloGirl

Zandoz said:


> 8 years of Catholic school here



You sir, have my sympathy. I attended Lutheran school... where they traumatize you mentally instead of beating you with a ruler... 

Ah, and I confess that guys on motorcycles _always_ get my attention. :wubu:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Does this mean I have to take a trip to the cabin with cash in tow?!?!?



*YOU MAY NEVER RETURN 

muah ha ha ha*


----------



## djudex

Albino_taters said:


> IC that I am an introvert 7/10 times and that I'm working on it (partly thanks to my job). I've realized though that I have this 40 year old virgin syndrome of putting the "p***y on a pedestal". No matter what I've done to try to get over this innate stupid fear I never follow through.
> 
> An example was the other day there was a cute girl at the bar but she was with another guy, all I wanted to do was say hi, nothing more I spent an hour trying to go through with it but every time our eyes caught I spazed out.
> 
> I really just needed to say this in a public way, just to kinda get it off my chest. Been really bugging the crud out of me. So yeah, thanks for listening random internet strangers



You need a wingman! Haaaaave you met taters?


----------



## Sasquatch!

djudex said:


> You need a wingman! Haaaaave you met taters?



I am so shamed that I understood that. :doh:


----------



## Zowie

djudex said:


> You need a wingman! Haaaaave you met taters?



Hahaha, I spent a whole evening at a bar doing that to my friend... She didn't think it was funny.


----------



## djudex

I want to be Barney when I grow up.


----------



## FishCharming

djudex said:


> I want to be Barney when I grow up.



suit up djudex!


----------



## Mishty

IC I think I want to make a permanent move to the BHM board, cause of the loosey goosey attitude and studly mens.


----------



## Dromond

You'd miss the histrionics on the rest of the site, Misty.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Dromond said:


> You'd miss the histrionics on the rest of the site, Misty.



there's another part of the site?


----------



## FishCharming

Lil BigginZ said:


> there's another part of the site?



i know, right?!? long, long ago i used to venture into the lounge, like a bunny creeping into the farmer's garden. it was terrifying!


----------



## Mishty

Lil BigginZ said:


> there's another part of the site?



Just follow the yellow fat road....


----------



## Zowie

Mishty said:


> IC I think I want to make a permanent move to the BHM board, cause of the loosey goosey attitude and studly mens.



Staaaaay! The biggest histrionics we get are about mayonnaise! How can you NOT want to?


----------



## Mishty

Zowie said:


> Staaaaay! The biggest histrionics we get are about mayonnaise! How can you NOT want to?



Oh, well, god damn Zowie you just sealed the deal.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I really no longer want to hear about my friend's new girlfriend. 'Cause they're going to break up in 5 minutes. And then he's going to proposition me for sex. And I'm going to turn him down. And he's gonna get all emo. >_<


----------



## Zowie

luvbigfellas said:


> IC that I really no longer want to hear about my friend's new girlfriend. 'Cause they're going to break up in 5 minutes. And then he's going to proposition me for sex. And I'm going to turn him down. And he's gonna get all emo. >_<



Just hook up with the girlfriend, and when he asks why, just say, 'Well you were always going on about her, I had to see for myself'.


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> Oh, well, god damn Zowie you just sealed the deal.


FTR, I have a love for mayonnaise bordering on obsession. In fact, it could probably be considered a fetish to some. 

Go ahead and hate it. More for me. Thanks.


----------



## luvbigfellas

Zowie said:


> Just hook up with the girlfriend, and when he asks why, just say, 'Well you were always going on about her, I had to see for myself'.



He'd likely encourage that.


----------



## Pitch

CastingPearls said:


> FTR, I have a love for mayonnaise bordering on obsession. In fact, it could probably be considered a fetish to some.
> 
> Go ahead and hate it. More for me. Thanks.



And me, too! I am also a mayo fan. I even like Vegenaise!


----------



## rellis10

IC...again....that i'm getting nervous about my interview. Idk, I feel kinda underprepared maybe.


----------



## CastingPearls

rellis10 said:


> IC...again....that i'm getting nervous about my interview. Idk, I feel kinda underprepared maybe.


Any chance you can prepare for more confidence, like do a mock interview with a trusted friend who'd be honest about your strengths and flaws?


----------



## JulieD

CastingPearls said:


> FTR, I have a love for mayonnaise bordering on obsession. In fact, it could probably be considered a fetish to some.
> 
> Go ahead and hate it. More for me. Thanks.



obsession is allowed, just don't be prejudice about the mayo... if you love mayo, you must love all things with mayo... one for mayo, and mayo for all...bhm golden rule... otherwise, you maybe be shunned and caned on your way out... mayo :bow: mayo :bow: mayo :bow:


----------



## CastingPearls

JulieD said:


> obsession is allowed, just don't be prejudice about the mayo... if you love mayo, you must love all things with mayo... one for mayo, and mayo for all...bhm golden rule... otherwise, you maybe be shunned and caned on your way out... mayo :bow: mayo :bow: mayo :bow:


Somewhere in that insane sentence I saw the promise of a spanking of some kind so....yeah. With mayo.


----------



## FishCharming

JulieD said:


> obsession is allowed, just don't be prejudice about the mayo... if you love mayo, you must love all things with mayo... one for mayo, and mayo for all...bhm golden rule... otherwise, you maybe be shunned and caned on your way out... mayo :bow: mayo :bow: mayo :bow:



as long as it's touching tomatoes


----------



## JulieD

FishCharming said:


> as long as it's touching tomatoes



i wish i could rep you :batting:


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC "... I'm frustrated by your apathy...What I wouldn't give to find a soulmate/Someone else to catch this drift...And all I need now is intellectual intercourse/A soul to dig the hole much deeper/And I have no concept of time other than it is flying...And all I really want is a wavelength/All I really want is some comfort/A way to get my hands untied/And all I really want is some justice..."


----------



## ITheFire

I confess that I want the boy that loves my best friend. AND she doesn't like him like that. 


I feel like dying.


----------



## Freedumb

I confess that for the first time in a LONG time, I feel contentment creeping upon me, and it makes me smile.


----------



## FishCharming

Freedumb said:


> I confess that for the first time in a LONG time, I feel contentment creeping upon me, and it makes me smile.



enjoy it!!!


----------



## Jah

I confess I ate way too much last night and somehow I lost weight.


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I hope I'm a beneficiary of a large insurance and in the will. (Sounds mean and morbid, but you'd understand if you were me.)


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm sick of people trying to challenge the way I live my life. 

I don't challenge yours so back off. See how that works?


----------



## Surlysomething

Surlysomething said:


> I'm sick of people trying to challenge the way I live my life.
> 
> I don't challenge yours so back off. See how that works?


 

Ok to make up for the above - i'm super-excited that my best friend and I are planning on going on a little trip on the July long weekend.


----------



## bladenite78

IC that I have a caffiene addiction and I just dont care!!! mwuahahahaha


----------



## Paquito

I'm trollin' on the internets. Bathing in hate keeps me looking young.


----------



## MasterShake

JulieD said:


> obsession is allowed, just don't be prejudice about the mayo... if you love mayo, you must love all things with mayo... one for mayo, and mayo for all...bhm golden rule... otherwise, you maybe be shunned and caned on your way out... mayo :bow: mayo :bow: mayo :bow:


What if it's a Japanese restaurant that specializes in mayo and includes items like mayo milkshakes and mayo fondue?


----------



## Goreki

IC I am in love with the whole world more often than I should be.
Also, I miss japanese food in japan!


----------



## JulieD

MasterShake said:


> What if it's a Japanese restaurant that specializes in mayo and includes items like mayo milkshakes and mayo fondue?



Shake, it doesn't matter...if you like mayo, you must like all things with mayo...and vice versa...if you don't like mayo, you must not like anything with mayo in it...rulez of the mayo warz...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

IC I'm crazily happy today...like walking on sunshine whoa oohhh happy. 

    

I love everyone!!!! 

(WTF did Starbucks put in my coffee today?)


----------



## Tad

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> IC I'm crazily happy today...like walking on sunshine whoa oohhh happy.



Now you've put Katrina and the Waves playing in my head! But that is OK, I like the song  

Glad you are having a happy day!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i have riden motorcycles for the last 15 yrs....and with a vengeance

I had a 883 sporty hugger and in the first 6 months; rode it to sturgis from the east coast

Have a 99 heritage softail; with about 80,000 that I am about to sell to a gorgeous BHM in the next few weeks

Have an 03 Fatboy with about 80,000 also...just spent way too much $$$ on it 2 yrs ago...and am sick of riding 

My wrist hurts too much (avoiding fusion surgery) and I have been in a Motorcycle Association for 15 yrs and am just thinking of leaving ...I have alot of good friends there for life....but I am tired of it all....*


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I'm really in kind of a crazyass mood. 

IC that prolly if that person asked tomorrow, I'd say yes.

IC that I'm ready to move, wherever that may be.


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC i have riden motorcycles for the last 15 yrs....and with a vengeance
> 
> I had a 883 sporty hugger and in the first 6 months; rode it to sturgis from the east coast
> 
> Have a 99 heritage softail; with about 80,000 that I am about to sell to a gorgeous BHM in the next few weeks
> 
> Have an 03 Fatboy with about 80,000 also...just spent way too much $$$ on it 2 yrs ago...and am sick of riding
> 
> My wrist hurts too much (avoiding fusion surgery) and I have been in a Motorcycle Association for 15 yrs and am just thinking of leaving ...I have alot of good friends there for life....but I am tired of it all....*


If it's the right wrist, consider a throttle lock. It might help. 
They have ones with a mechanical linkage that releases the throttle when the brake lever is pulled.

Then again, you probably already have -- if so, please disregard, with my apologies.

-Rusty
(Uses a throttle rocker, don't recall the maker. It's ok, but not the same.)


----------



## ForeignSoul

I confess I jsut watched the first two seasons of the original Mighty Morphin Power Rangers on Netflix/Wii...and then watch the MMPR: THe Movie....that I Actually OWN!


Hmm, now I must watch the Ninja Turtles cartoons and movies....


----------



## ForeignSoul

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Have an 03 Fatboy with about 80,000 also...just spent way too much $$$ on it 2 yrs ago...and am sick of riding
> 
> *




Uh, how about an '83 Fat boy! hehehe


----------



## HDANGEL15

:wubu:
*
a far more comfortable and worthy ride.....no doubt ......LMAO*



ForeignSoul said:


> Uh, how about an '83 Fat boy! hehehe


----------



## LeoGibson

FishCharming said:


> as long as it's touching tomatoes



and avocados too:eat2:


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that I have a love for music and guitars that teeters on the edge of an unhealthy obsession.

IC that although I love human beings on an individual basis,on a collective basis they aggravate me to the point that I would like to go find a cave somewhere away from all of them with just my guitars and dogs for company.

IC that I do truly care more about my dogs and their thoughts and feelings, than just about anyone elses.


----------



## CleverBomb

LeoGibson said:


> and avocados too:eat2:


The ways in which I love Avocados Number in the multiple millions -- like, 6.0221415 × 10^23 ways.

They're good with mole, too. 

-Rusty


----------



## HDANGEL15

CleverBomb said:


> If it's the right wrist, consider a throttle lock. It might help.
> They have ones with a mechanical linkage that releases the throttle when the brake lever is pulled.
> 
> Then again, you probably already have -- if so, please disregard, with my apologies.
> 
> -Rusty
> (Uses a throttle rocker, don't recall the maker. It's ok, but not the same.)


*
yeah hear that....tried a number of things...but all in all my strength in pulling on the throttle, reaching for right signal is really WEAK...and I get worried I won't be able to use the front brakes some times..so haven't been riding much...BUT DID YESTERDAY AND IT WAS SO GORGEOUS and great to be out and alive and ON TWO WHEELS!!!!

*


----------



## luvbigfellas

IC that I want an 80s style Corvette. And there's someone I'd LOVE to take for a ride. Or several someones.

IC that although I hate moving, I'll be glad to get into a new place.


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> ...BUT DID YESTERDAY AND IT WAS SO GORGEOUS and great to be out and alive and ON TWO WHEELS!!!!
> 
> *




IC that I miss that feeling of freedom and how great it is to be alive and have the wind in your face.I can't believe how long it's been since I had a scooter,but I need to seriously start thinking about one again.


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm really excited, a little nervous and a tiny bit worried right now.


----------



## CleverBomb

LeoGibson said:


> IC that I miss that feeling of freedom and how great it is to be alive and have the wind in your face.I can't believe how long it's been since I had a scooter,but I need to seriously start thinking about one again.


IC I had far too much fun on my scooter today. 
Quick trip to the electronics store... about 100 miles round trip and a stop at In-N-Out Burger for lunch. 
Yeah... 

Get out and ride, if you can. It's as much fun as you remember it was!

-Rusty
Suzuki Burgman 650


----------



## HDANGEL15

CleverBomb said:


> IC I had far too much fun on my scooter today.
> Quick trip to the electronics store... about 100 miles round trip and a stop at In-N-Out Burger for lunch.
> Yeah...
> 
> Get out and ride, if you can. It's as much fun as you remember it was!
> 
> -Rusty
> Suzuki Burgman 650



*are you in vegas or do they have those all over the west coast?

this is also me hitting the LIKE button*


----------



## Rathkhan

IC that this forum always makes me think naughty things!!


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *are you in vegas or do they have those all over the west coast?
> 
> this is also me hitting the LIKE button*


There are some in Utah now. 
I went to the one in Centervile, UT. Apparently there are others here -- I don't think they've gone national though. 
Unsurprisingly, it was crowded, but the burgers lived up to their reputation.

-Rusty


----------



## ObiWantsU

IC that I'm just so tired of things...


----------



## HDANGEL15

CleverBomb said:


> There are some in Utah now.
> I went to the one in Centervile, UT. Apparently there are others here -- I don't think they've gone national though.
> Unsurprisingly, it was crowded, but the burgers lived up to their reputation.
> 
> -Rusty



*ONE OF THE places i want to travel to the most in my bucket list is BRYCE CANYON...to ride there, to hike + camp there...a simple dream of mine 

I only had in/out once and had an inside out i think it was called, wrapped in lettuce...tasty...although last nite I went out w/my 16 yr old nephew (who drives a much nicer car then I do already) and we ate at FISHBONE..and he had the KOBI BURGER....FKN TASTY!!! 

:eat2:*


----------



## Kaylathebudgie

I confess that im a racial realist.


----------



## Mordecai

I admit I like peanut butter sandwiches. No, wait, I love peanut butter sandwiches.


----------



## Morbid

I confess i'm a flirt but I also have one hell of a high sex drive...


----------



## Jah

IC I want to get my ears pierced again even though I got them done the other day.


----------



## Melian

More like a "random question," but wtf happened here??

You know what I mean.


----------



## PaperZombie

IC that I've never been in a relationship 
But...IC that this place makes me happy.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> More like a "random question," but wtf happened here??
> 
> You know what I mean.



OMFGWTFMELIANISBACKWTFZOMG!!?!!???!?!?!?!?!

*cough* i mean, hey mel, how ya been?


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> OMFGWTFMELIANISBACKWTFZOMG!!?!!???!?!?!?!?!
> 
> *cough* i mean, hey mel, how ya been?



Hey, sexy bitch 

I'm writing some articles at the moment, thus, will be spending many boring hours online again. So I'm back, haha.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> More like a "random question," but wtf happened here??
> 
> You know what I mean.



Replicant dance party.


----------



## Melian

Odenthalius said:


> Replicant dance party.



Nah...because that might actually be arousing


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Nah...because that might actually be arousing



Great, now I have replicant dance party on the brain yet again.


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> More like a "random question," but wtf happened here??
> 
> You know what I mean.


WOOOOHOOOO Looks who's back!!!!!


----------



## CleverBomb

Odenthalius said:


> Replicant dance party.


I've seen... dance moves... you people wouldn't believe. 

-Rusty


----------



## CastingPearls

CleverBomb said:


> I've seen... dance moves... you people wouldn't believe.
> 
> -Rusty


I watched disco balls glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those dance moves will be lost in time... like cakes left out in the rain..


----------



## Captain Save

I confess, I spend a lot of my spare time on Dims...

'You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CastingPearls again.'

...and occasionally endure a little frustration.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC BEN + JERRYS Cinnabunz is my total weakness............:eat1:*


----------



## CleverBomb

CastingPearls said:


> I watched disco balls glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser gate. All those dance moves will be lost in time... like cakes left out in the rain..


Time for my rep capability to die.

(Can't rep, but that was pure awesome!)

-Rusty


----------



## Melian

CleverBomb said:


> Time for my rep capability to die.
> 
> (Can't rep, but that was pure awesome!)
> 
> -Rusty



I haven't been here in EIGHT MONTHS and I still can't rep her. What the shit?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> I haven't been here in EIGHT MONTHS and I still can't rep her. What the shit?



to make sure you don't rep just one person? I dunno.

Anyway. Hey you. Fancy seeing you here...


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> to make sure you don't rep just one person? I dunno.
> 
> Anyway. Hey you. Fancy seeing you here...



....can't rep you, either.


----------



## rellis10

IC i'm struggling to know what to think and how to react


----------



## Paquito

I don't understand how to be an adult.


----------



## spiritangel

rellis10 said:


> IC i'm struggling to know what to think and how to react



big squishy hugs Rick here if you need a friend


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess that I have some amazing memories.


----------



## JulieD

IC i cut my hair...a lot...and now i have fluffy hair full of body...and it doesnt do what i want it to :doh:...i miss my 5lb ponytail  

but i am told all the time how cute it is...:batting:


----------



## Chimpi

"Short" with "body" you say?

:wubu:


----------



## FishCharming

rellis10 said:


> IC i'm struggling to know what to think and how to react



about what?



Paquito said:


> I don't understand how to be an adult.



being an adult is boring. fuck that. hold on to your joy for as long as you can. life will suck it out of you eventually...


----------



## Tad

Paquito said:


> I don't understand how to be an adult.



I think this link was obligatory: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXtqcL_utZ8

On the plus side, if you don't say anything, people might assume you are wise, whearas when you are younger they'd just assume you were confused, surly, stoned, or all of the above.


----------



## Surlysomething

Nancy Grace is such a douche-nozzle.

"As the defense sits by and has their champagne toast after that not guilty verdict, somewhere out there the devil is dancing tonight," she said. 

*thick twang*


----------



## ITheFire

IC that I haven't been on here for a king while!


----------



## Dreds MacBrehon

I confess that I loooove Bananarama.


----------



## LeoGibson

IC I have been spending way too much time here on this board and neglecting my other boards.

But there are way too many archived threads that keep me coming here and reading.I'm finding this to be a very fun and intelligent site.My latest addiction.


----------



## biglynch

IC im lost on what to do. Work vs friends/relations vs travel vs cool beautiful lady!


----------



## ITheFire

biglynch said:


> IC im lost on what to do. Work vs friends/relations vs travel vs cool beautiful lady!



Go for the beautiful lady.


----------



## biglynch

ITheFire said:


> Go for the beautiful lady.



I think you are right, infact i know you are. Its just hard to move and switch job.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC Cold SORES ARE A BITCH :sad:
kinda stressed as our firm laid about 75% of staff off this week, until a situation is straightened out...although by the grace of GOD I am still working...release huge SIGH

IC my CAC is not working and bought a 12,000 BTU window unit off of craigs list for $200- and it's working amazing !!! 

now why the hell can't i JUST GO TO SLEEP* :doh:


----------



## Hole

I confess that I can't wait to get out of here.


----------



## Melian

Hole said:


> I confess that I can't wait to get out of here.



Where are you going?


----------



## Paquito

Somehow I blew the crotch out of my shorts.


----------



## Broadside

You can bend that far? Wow, I'm... I'm impressed!


----------



## MasterShake

Paquito said:


> Somehow I blew the crotch out of my shorts.



Should have gone for the extra 7" of inseam, like a boss.


----------



## Amaranthine

All I can imagine is something like a falcon punch erection.


----------



## Chongo

I confess my love of old Carbide lamps, and anything nickle plated.


----------



## Paquito

I think my taint became a werewolf or something. Actually I think intense thigh chub rub is, but whatever.


----------



## Broadside

Amaranthine said:


> All I can imagine is something like a falcon punch erection.



Muwhahaha, now all I can picture is a Johnson so big it has it's own fist.

Which the picture sort of suggests... maybe the big guy just wanted some air.


----------



## Melian

Paquito said:


> I think my taint became a werewolf or something. Actually I think intense thigh chub rub is, but whatever.



If your were-taint bites another dude's taint, does it also become a were-taint? What does this mean for pants everywhere?

Also...taint.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> If your were-taint bites another dude's taint, does it also become a were-taint? What does this mean for pants everywhere?
> 
> Also...taint.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBWrLhgiX74


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBWrLhgiX74



LOL. Now there's a man who knows a thing or two about taint.

<3 Marc Almond


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC i was late for work yesterday and out of gas  awesome start to the day
even better when a state trooper pulled me over for 62 in a 40 mph zone.....and dropped it to 60 for lesssss $$$.....cya in court *


----------



## theronin23

Ummmm, I think I met a burgeoning FFA....that is all....for now.


----------



## Mishty

IC I was in the process of posting in the "What are eating" thread, and spilled almost an entire glass of milk on my laptop. Now my mouse pad won't work. That'll teach me to be a fatty and try to share my foodie thoughts. :huh:


----------



## Broadside

I confess, I spent part of my cleaning day playing Duke Nukem Forever because I let myself get angry at someone talking trash to me. I ended up beating the tar out of them, but I never let stuff like that get to me. Guess he pressed the right buttons.

Oh well, I won, so it's ok.


----------



## ManBeef

Paquito said:


> I think my taint became a werewolf or something. Actually I think intense thigh chub rub is, but whatever.



Sometimes I think my gooch is hungry for my boxers


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I confess that I've been totally slacking off at work, watching stuff on Youtube on my cellphone and hoping to chat to some people in the meantime because work is boring at the moment.


----------



## MrBob

A few years back I went through a whole emo/self-loathing phase and started cutting myself with razor blades. after a couple of months I realised it was a bit dumb and stopped. But unfortunately now, I'm stuck with some faint scars on my upper arms where I went a bit too deep. Luckily, they're easily conceivable. And looking back after a few years I can't even remember why I thought it'd be a good idea. Still, you live and learn.


----------



## FishCharming

MrBob said:


> A few years back I went through a whole emo/self-loathing phase and started cutting myself with razor blades. after a couple of months I realised it was a bit dumb and stopped. But unfortunately now, I'm stuck with some faint scars on my upper arms where I went a bit too deep. Luckily, they're easily conceivable. And looking back after a few years I can't even remember why I thought it'd be a good idea. Still, you live and learn.



I wish my grass was emo so it would cut itself.

haha, grossly inappropriate but i just couldn't help myself!


----------



## MrBob

Touché. Innapropriate jokes are always the best ones anyway!


----------



## Ola

I confess that after tomorrow I will be lucky if I escape with my life! xD It's gonna be me, my drinking buddy, four bottles of liquor, and a drunken dare by our friends to film a cooking show where the main ingredient in every course is Green Monster Energydrink. We are, of course, expected to sample our cooking afterwards. Should be interesting...


----------



## Surlysomething

It's Friday and instead of being happy that i'm going to have a couple days off, i'm bitchy, annoyed and full of pms-y anger and frustration.

Sick of this place.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I confess that I'm having PMS, terrible cramps and have terrible moodswings at the moment and that I actually feel sorry for my boyfriend.


----------



## FishCharming

i confess that i am happy! like, really happy! and a little concerned that the reason i'm happy is a redbull and vodka. i havn't had one in probably two months and almost forgot how great they are! truly the best buzz ever!!!


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I confess taht nothing's more amusing than realizing you're superman while asleep.


I always almost kick my boyfriend out of bed in my sleep because I wiggle toss and turn a lot sometimes.


And keep in mind, you're having 118 me shoving 220 him while asleep xD


----------



## Melian

It's become increasingly apparent that I only have room for three things in my life: husband, gaming, and work, in that order (although the first and second are pretty close).


----------



## Broadside

Sounds good to me!


----------



## BLK360

I have eaten raw chicken mousse once just to see what salmonella is like.

It sucked of course, but now I know. And knowing...has something to do with G.I. Joe.


----------



## djudex

IC I'm not wearing any pants.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I finally decided to submit an old story of mine that I edited a bit. -facepalms-

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87935


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BLK360 said:


> I have eaten raw chicken mousse once just to see what salmonella is like.
> 
> It sucked of course, but now I know. And knowing...has something to do with G.I. Joe.



Smilar experience. Pork Carpaccio and Pork Tartare. They were amazingly good, and I'm sure the worms in my belly enjoy their new home.


----------



## Surlysomething

I should never, ever, ever tell newbie's to post lots.


It comes back to bite you in the ass. :doh:


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I should never, ever, ever tell newbie's to post lots.
> 
> 
> It comes back to bite you in the ass. :doh:



HOLY SHIT!!!

I was just thinking the same thing (and PMing it, too!). We are really sync'd up, lately.


----------



## FishCharming

when i was 14 i was dating my first love. one day she gave me this stupid WWJD keychain as a joke. I've carried it ever since. kinda sappy but i remember being so intensely into this girl and i've never felt that since so i carry it as a reminder of what love is supposed to feel like. 






stupid Mazzy Star got me feeling all sentimental...


----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> when i was 14 i was dating my first love. one day she gave me this stupid WWJD keychain as a joke. I've carried it ever since. kinda sappy but i remember being so intensely into this girl and i've never felt that since so i carry it as a reminder of what love is supposed to feel like.



*I see stickers like that on bikers helmets all the time..and we always say WHAT WOULD JEFF DO...*good buddy* and I can't really ever think anything else 'cpet that for the last 10-15 yrs.....​*


----------



## samuraiscott

IC that sometimes I wonder what it's like to be in her arms. *Sigh*


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> HOLY SHIT!!!
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing (and PMing it, too!). We are really sync'd up, lately.


 

We are Canadiana bitter. :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> We are Canadiana bitter. :bow:



I miss you. This isn't so much a confession as it is a fact.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I miss you. This isn't so much a confession as it is a fact.


 
Next time you're in Van, we HAVE TO MEET.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Next time you're in Van, we HAVE TO MEET.



It's going to be pics or GTFO, you know.


----------



## Tad

Zowie has to wear her new Docs for those pics!


----------



## Dromond

I'm back. Feel free to cheer.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Dromond said:


> I'm back. Feel free to cheer.



I cheer even when you're right next to me. 

I'm not sure how I feel about those Zoë's docs. I'm torn between if I want them in az or don't. :-(


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I cheer even when you're right next to me.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about those Zoë's docs. I'm torn between if I want them in az or don't. :-(



Hahaha, don't play it down.
What he truly said was, "You actually BOUGHT those?!"
I could hear the contempt in your typing... and then you showed me shoes made out of hemp.


----------



## Paquito

I think I can make him like them.

"Hey Hozay, what if she wore the boots- and nothing else? KNOCK BOOTS."


----------



## Zowie

Paquito said:


> I think I can make him like them.
> 
> "Hey Hozay, what if she wore the boots- and nothing else? KNOCK BOOTS."



I will take this picture.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, don't play it down.
> What he truly said was, "You actually BOUGHT those?!"
> I could hear the contempt in your typing... and then you showed me shoes made out of hemp.



FIRST Of all, they were corduroy loafers, and they were bad as shit!

Secondly, the SECOND pair of shoes I showed you, were made of hemp. 

Thirdly, Thank you for my toms. All the hoes think I'm cute :wubu:


----------



## lovelocs

Dromond said:


> I'm back. Feel free to cheer.




Yaaaaaaaay & shit!!!


----------



## Dromond

lovelocs said:


> Yaaaaaaaay & shit!!!



Whether that was serious or sarcastic matters not. It was pretty damn cool either way.


----------



## Melian

Dromond said:


> I'm back. Feel free to cheer.


----------



## Dromond

This forum needs an applause smilie.


----------



## MrBob

I can do an applause gif


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I admit I'm staying up way too late again because I love visiting here too much and I'm going to be a bloody banshee tomorrow at work.

Eh well, screw them colleagues.


----------



## lovelocs

Dromond said:


> Whether that was serious or sarcastic matters not. It was pretty damn cool either way.



While my "snark" switch may be stuck in the on position, the sentiment is genuine...


----------



## Dromond

Awwwww! :wubu:


----------



## Melian

IC that I logged in just to say that surlysomething is my favourite person EVER (right now....lol) .

You've just gotta love her antics :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> IC that I logged in just to say that surlysomething is my favourite person EVER (right now....lol) .
> 
> You've just gotta love her antics :wubu:


 

Hey! What a compliment. 

I'm going to keep on keepin' it real...it's all aboooot us Canadians!

(I swear I wasn't stalking you, I just logged on!)


----------



## analikesyourface

IC that it sort of makes me happy that me and my boyfriend are in an open relationship because he's so skinny  5'7 and 120  grrrrr.... luckily he said it'd be fine if I took him out to eat a big meall....


----------



## FishCharming

analikesyourface said:


> IC that it sort of makes me happy that me and my boyfriend are in an open relationship because he's so skinny  5'7 and 120  grrrrr.... luckily he said it'd be fine if I took him out to eat a big meall....




dont be afraid to tell him "hit the buffet or hit the bricks... bitch" 

that should get the point across in a tactful manner


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> dont be afraid to tell him "hit the buffet or hit the bricks... bitch"
> 
> that should get the point across in a tactful manner



you're an asshole. That's the same line you used on me. I thought I was SPECIAL!!!


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you're an asshole. That's the same line you used on me. I thought I was SPECIAL!!!



and look how well it worked! before you met me you were just a scrawny guy with fantastic socks and now you run this bitch. you are welcome.


----------



## samuraiscott

IC that I think about someone way more than I should.


----------



## FishCharming

samuraiscott said:


> IC that I think about someone way more than I should.



me too! she's the most amazing women i've ever even heard of. she lives in another country and there's another guy in her life though. it's too bad cus her love of all the dorky things that are important to me and her attitude towards life just make me all goosebumpy!


----------



## FishCharming

FishCharming said:


> me too! she's the most amazing women i've ever even heard of. she lives in another country and there's another guy in her life though. it's too bad cus her love of all the dorky things that are important to me and her attitude towards life just make me all goosebumpy!



whoops, forgot to mention i was talking about Melian :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> whoops, forgot to mention i was talking about Melian :wubu::wubu::wubu:



Fuck you! I was talking about Melian!


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> IC that I logged in just to say that surlysomething is my favourite person EVER (right now....lol) .
> 
> You've just gotta love her antics :wubu:





Sorry boys. I think I have her heart right now.

I have not been made aware of any changes.


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> Sorry boys. I think I have her heart right now.
> 
> I have not been made aware of any changes.



it's cool, i have a plan. i'm going to carve a picture of her face on my chest, take a cocktail of meth amphetamines and LSD, strap on a patent leather miniskirt and gimp mask and lock myself in a maternity ward with a cricket bat. 

that should totally make me her favorite!


----------



## Goreki

FishCharming said:


> it's cool, i have a plan. i'm going to carve a picture of her face on my chest, take a cocktail of meth amphetamines and LSD, strap on a patent leather miniskirt and gimp mask and lock myself in a maternity ward with a cricket bat.
> 
> that should totally make me her favorite!


It'd make you my favourite!


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> it's cool, i have a plan. i'm going to carve a picture of her face on my chest, take a cocktail of meth amphetamines and LSD, strap on a patent leather miniskirt and gimp mask and lock myself in a maternity ward with a cricket bat.
> 
> that should totally make me her favorite!


Pics or bullshit.


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> it's cool, i have a plan. i'm going to carve a picture of her face on my chest, take a cocktail of meth amphetamines and LSD, strap on a patent leather miniskirt and gimp mask and lock myself in a maternity ward with a cricket bat.
> 
> that should totally make me her favorite!


 

But. I haven't even played the sexual sadist kink aspect of anything to get that status.

Can you imagine if I did?


----------



## Melian

Why the shit does this stuff happen when I'm not around?!!!

LOL. Sounds like it's time for a little BATTLE ROYALE.



FishCharming said:


> it's cool, i have a plan. i'm going to carve a picture of her face on my chest, take a cocktail of meth amphetamines and LSD, strap on a patent leather miniskirt and gimp mask and lock myself in a maternity ward with a cricket bat.
> 
> that should totally make me her favorite!



Dude, don't do meth.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Why the shit does this stuff happen when I'm not around?!!!
> 
> LOL. Sounds like it's time for a little BATTLE ROYALE.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, don't do meth.


 
Come on, you know I could take him. I have enough internal hate to light this whole place up! Haha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Come on, you know I could take him. I have enough internal hate to light this whole place up! Haha.



fuck . . . I can't even compete. 

I am fucking hardcore though, I stepped on an ant earlier and didn't even feel bad. Fuck yeah!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> fuck . . . I can't even compete.
> 
> I am fucking hardcore though, I stepped on an ant earlier and didn't even feel bad. Fuck yeah!


 

You have to deal with an angry badger though. That could get ugly.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I feel that angry badgers/disgruntled canadians are the same thing. And I love you all. All Four of you. 

Surly, Zowie, Melian and Esther.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> You have to deal with an angry badger though. That could get ugly.



Hahahaha, I've kept my weasel-rage to a minimum for the last few days...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRIPUclZ_Uc


----------



## Melian

Hm...the angry badger. We need to submit this to urban dictionary as some kind of sexual act.

Perhaps it involves drawing blood while eating out someone's ass. Will think about it.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Hm...the angry badger. We need to submit this to urban dictionary as some kind of sexual act.
> 
> Perhaps it involves drawing blood while eating out someone's ass. Will think about it.



SIT ON MY FACE!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> Hahahaha, I've kept my weasel-rage to a minimum for the last few days...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRIPUclZ_Uc


 

OMG, I love Liz Lemon!

God, three weddings in one day, Im going to be in Spanx for 12 hours. My elastic line is gonna get infected again.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> SIT ON MY FACE!!!!



No way. Bleeding anus is not my thing....talk to FishCharming.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel that angry badgers/disgruntled canadians are the same thing. And I love you all. All Four of you.
> 
> Surly, Zowie, Melian and Esther.


 

And Canada loves you too, Hozay. Poutine for everyone!


----------



## Dromond

IC I have nothing to confess.


----------



## Melian

Dromond said:


> IC I have nothing to confess.



May we offer you an angry badger and some poutine, then?


----------



## Dromond

Melian said:


> May we offer you an angry badger and some poutine, then?



Throw in some gravy, and you've got a deal.


----------



## Jes

You little micromanaging FUCK! 

I did not learn languages and get degrees for you to treat me like I'm incapable of accomplishing a simple task! You are really pushing the boat out today and pissing me off.

Let me be clear about this: IT IS UNBEARABLE WORKING FOR YOU TODAY.


----------



## Melian

Dromond said:


> Throw in some gravy, and you've got a deal.



There is already gravy on poutine......oh. OH. 


Ew.


----------



## Dromond

Melian said:


> There is already gravy on poutine......oh. OH.
> 
> 
> Ew.





obligatory white text to defeat the ridiculous minimum post size feature


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC we had a EARTHQUAKE at work today...big enough to be felt from SC to NYC......epicenter was near Richmond...that was a helluva way to clear out offices all over the coast for a while.......we have some lame fire drill code..that was WAY OUT THE WINDOW>..i found a door and took it....FTW

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2011/08/23/quake-hits-near-washington-d-c/


----------



## ITheFire

IC that if eating popsicles got you drunk, I'd have a hangover for the eleventeenth time today.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ITheFire said:


> IC that if eating popsicles got you drunk, I'd have a hangover for the eleventeenth time today.



hahaha, just go for the 12 pack, you'll feel better about yourself!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC i have found my true love

chocolate milk and cereal I LOVE YOU :wubu: <3


----------



## Zowie

Lil BigginZ said:


> IC i have found my true love
> 
> chocolate milk and cereal I LOVE YOU :wubu: <3



I'm worried that you didn't know this before. 

Vanilla Rice Krispies and chocolate milk is my favourite combo.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Zowie said:


> I'm worried that you didn't know this before.
> 
> Vanilla Rice Krispies and chocolate milk is my favourite combo.



i never thought of combining the two before lol. it was a total accident, i got up this morning wanting some cereal and poured myself a bowl and then realized there was no milk but there was yoo-hoo lol. said fuck it and gave it a try.


----------



## Carl1h

I confess that I only came here because my gaming computer is down and I am bored. Also, it didn't take me long to find a thread to remind me of how things are here.


----------



## djudex

Carl1h said:


> I confess that I only came here because my gaming computer is down and I am bored. Also, it didn't take me long to find a thread to remind me of how things are here.



Glad we could help reinforce your views.


----------



## ITheFire

IC that I've started to refer to mid-evening as &#733;the burger section of the day&#733;. I think I may be unhealthy


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC i am ready for hurricane irene.







we got pizza too


pizza and beer weekend with the family and video game on ps3 lol. who wants to come over?


----------



## Mishty

IC I have my first serious BHM crush, in real life. I met him Thursday at a songwriters showcase, and I fell instantly into his chubby cuteness. He's 6'5 and at least 475. The guitar looked like a uke in his hands..... :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

Lil BigginZ said:


> IC i am ready for hurricane irene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got pizza too
> 
> 
> pizza and beer weekend with the family and video game on ps3 lol. who wants to come over?


Holy crap! My favorite vodka and Mike's too???? Pizza too?? ME! ha ha ha ha


----------



## FishCharming

Lil BigginZ said:


> IC i am ready for hurricane irene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we got pizza too
> 
> 
> pizza and beer weekend with the family and video game on ps3 lol. who wants to come over?



fuck the hurricane, on my way to Rich's house!


----------



## Surlysomething

I miss my Grandma so very much...


----------



## lovelocs

Mishty said:


> IC I have my first serious BHM crush, in real life. I met him Thursday at a songwriters showcase, and I fell instantly into his chubby cuteness. He's 6'5 and at least 475. The guitar looked like a uke in his hands..... :blush:



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I'm happy and excited for you.


----------



## Captain Save

I confess, I saw someone's sig and instantly got hungry.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I Confess I'm The Motherfrakkin Bawss!!


----------



## Goreki

I confess I used wooden abc blocks to spell out "I'm on a boat" at work yesterday. Next week, it'll be "like a boss"


----------



## lovelocs

What is Yuengling Lager, Z? I looked at the packaging and instantly thought "Budweiser," but now I'm more than confused. I'm disturbed.





...
Nevermind.
I guess it was cause Yeungling made me think of Tsingtao, and I was kinda confused about America's oldest lager being Chinese.

What with being from Milwaukee and all.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lovelocs said:


> What is Yuengling Lager, Z? I looked at the packaging and instantly thought "Budweiser," but now I'm more than confused. I'm disturbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Nevermind.
> I guess it was cause Yeungling made me think of Tsingtao, and I was kinda confused about America's oldest lager being Chinese.
> 
> What with being from Milwaukee and all.



yeungling is amazing, i know a bunch of my friends don't like it but i think it's the best beer EVAR!


----------



## JulieD

Lil BigginZ said:


> yeungling is amazing, i know a bunch of my friends don't like it but i think it's the best beer EVAR!



The yeungling brewery is about an hour away from my house...they give tours and free samples...if you ever want to visit, just let me know


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JulieD said:


> The yeungling brewery is about an hour away from my house...they give tours and free samples...if you ever want to visit, just let me know



looks like i'm coming to pennsylvania


----------



## Melian

Lil BigginZ said:


> looks like i'm coming to pennsylvania



HA! Coming. 

*apparently, I am in grade three*


----------



## JulieD

Melian said:


> HA! Coming.
> 
> *apparently, I am in grade three*



Wonderful! When you get here, you can hang out with my second grader...she would love the company! :happy: she is always acting like a cat, you will hit it off well...not to mention you are both pretty fucking awesome


----------



## Melian

JulieD said:


> Wonderful! When you get here, you can hang out with my second grader...she would love the company! :happy: she is always acting like a cat, you will hit it off well...not to mention you are both pretty fucking awesome



LOL! Thanks for the invite, but do you really want me around your kid???? Think of the phrases she will learn!


----------



## chicken legs

I'm addicted to Groupon, Living Social, Urbandaddy, ..etc


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC i feel like a dragon right now but know later i'm going to be feeling like a missle. damn you spicy buffalo chicken pizza.


----------



## Carl1h

I confess that I dreamt that at the end of the last Harry Potter movie, Harry and Voldemort agreed to televised reality show contest, rather than fighting. The dream didn't say what sort of contest, but my secret hope is for one like Dancing With the Stars.


----------



## big_lad27

I confess, putting a ghost chilli in my enchiladas was not the smartest thing i've ever done :doh:


----------



## KingBoo

I confess to confess


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I'm up watching Wall Street


----------



## hopeforhopenick

I confess I haven't had a gf or sex in 6 years, and it sucks...or doesn't in this case


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I took my furry bundle of joy to the vets today for some minor surgery and he is home and purring up a storm and acting as normal as usual....other then a little stoner thing ....OMMMMMMMMMMMMM 

happy cat*

:huh:


----------



## Tad

IC that my social skills have really atrophied after years of mostly being always with family and work.

It turns out that a neighbour from two doors down works (in another company) on the same floor of the same building as I do. I've chatted with his wife many times, as she is very bubbly and outgoing....however he is the opposite, extremely quiet. I wouldn't have said I was that bad, but....

We just met in the washroom, and finally realized why each other looked familiar. And the conversation was incredibly stilted, and amounted to an exchange of 'this is what my company does and what my job is.' 

I mean, we may not have that much in common--for starters he's probably about a decade younger than me, and has a one year old whereas we have a 13 year old. On the other hand we both work in the tech biz, both chose to buy a small, old, house on a busy street, we both have plump/small-BBW wives, we both like biking and camping....so there is a fair chance that we do have something in common.

But for the life of me, I couldn't think of what to say to move the conversation onto more personal footing. :doh:

I'm just totally out of practice at getting to know people beyond a superficial level, at least face-to-face and outside of a work context  I did not realize I'd gotten that lame.


----------



## vardon_grip

Tad said:


> IC that my social skills have really atrophied after years of mostly being always with family and work.
> 
> It turns out that a neighbour from two doors down works (in another company) on the same floor of the same building as I do. I've chatted with his wife many times, as she is very bubbly and outgoing....however he is the opposite, extremely quiet. I wouldn't have said I was that bad, but....
> 
> We just met in the washroom, and finally realized why each other looked familiar. And the conversation was incredibly stilted, and amounted to an exchange of 'this is what my company does and what my job is.'
> 
> I mean, we may not have that much in common--for starters he's probably about a decade younger than me, and has a one year old whereas we have a 13 year old. On the other hand we both work in the tech biz, both chose to buy a small, old, house on a busy street, we both have plump/small-BBW wives, we both like biking and camping....so there is a fair chance that we do have something in common.
> 
> But for the life of me, I couldn't think of what to say to move the conversation onto more personal footing. :doh:
> 
> I'm just totally out of practice at getting to know people beyond a superficial level, at least face-to-face and outside of a work context  I did not realize I'd gotten that lame.



I always love to have long and deep conversations with other men in places where everyone has their penis out. Bathrooms are cool too.














...not.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I've lost that lovin' feeling.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

chicken legs said:


> IC I've lost that lovin' feeling.



 next time you're in jersey i'll give ya a big fat bear hug


----------



## chicken legs

Lil BigginZ said:


> next time you're in jersey i'll give ya a big fat bear hug



awww..thanks:happy:


----------



## Anjula

IC I have no idea what to do with my life. I just don't wanna make wrong decision and regret it for the rest of my life.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Anjula said:


> IC I have no idea what to do with my life. I just don't wanna make wrong decision and regret it for the rest of my life.



*...life is for living and making choices and learning, good or bad.....go with your heart and INTUITION*


----------



## Broadside

Anjula said:


> IC I have no idea what to do with my life. I just don't wanna make wrong decision and regret it for the rest of my life.



Would living the rest of your life in fear of your decisions, be regrettable for you?

If so, then I'd say it's time to make a decision, or get a lucky coin and let er' rip! 

Or you could just not be scared of it and follow batman logic: "Why do we fall Master Wayne? So we can learn how to pick ourselves back up again." :happy:


----------



## Zowie

Anjula said:


> IC I have no idea what to do with my life. I just don't wanna make wrong decision and regret it for the rest of my life.



I have these same fears. I tend to just worry about the 'main' bad decisions, though. No visible tattoos. No drug/drinking problem. No criminal record. No babies. No plunging myself into debt because I bought too many shoes.

I figure, as long as I don't do THOSE things, any other wrong decision I can probably fix.


----------



## Tad

Anjula said:


> IC I have no idea what to do with my life. I just don't wanna make wrong decision and regret it for the rest of my life.



My theory is that there is very little in life that can take you 'backwards,' and that little is usually pretty obvious. The rest, at worst it takes you sideways, but almost everything moves you forward at least somewhat. Some people know what they want (or think they do) and move in a really straight line to get it. Others zig and zag around more, like a sailboat tacking into the wind, and while they may not be so obviously getting somewhere....they also see more along the way.

So chose a direction, and follow it until you decide to turn a different way. It is almost certainly better than just standing still.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I'm getting that frisky feeling back. I missed you my inner mojo.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> I have these same fears. I tend to just worry about the 'main' bad decisions, though. No visible tattoos. No drug/drinking problem. No criminal record. No babies. No plunging myself into debt because I bought too many shoes.
> 
> I figure, as long as I don't do THOSE things, any other wrong decision I can probably fix.



dude....you described me to a tee......
visible tattoo, check 
drug/drinking problem, check
debt galore, check
no babies, check....only due to my CHOICE


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> dude....you described me to a tee......
> visible tattoo, check
> drug/drinking problem, check
> debt galore, check
> no babies, check....only due to my CHOICE



Hahaha, sorry. None of that makes you less of an amazing person though. :happy: They're just bad choices for me, personally.


----------



## roundrevelry

IC that living with my (now lesbian) ex for the remainder of this lease is going to be just as hard as I thought it would be.


----------



## roundrevelry

Anjula said:


> IC I have no idea what to do with my life. I just don't wanna make wrong decision and regret it for the rest of my life.



I'm still struggling with this at 27. Life is short though. I think it's just best to go with what feels right at the time. If you don't the regret may come down the road when you realize you should have done it when you had the chance.


----------



## BeerMe

roundrevelry said:


> IC that living with my (now lesbian) ex for the remainder of this lease is going to be just as hard as I thought it would be.


Yeesh. How long do you have left on your lease? A friend tried to live with her ex and lasted like two days before forfeiting her deposit.

This is kind of contrary to how this topic has been going, but IC Im feeling better about myself and my life than I have in a very long time. I feel like Ive had a shot of awesomeness injected in my veins and could easily climb a mountain or kill a tiger with my bare hands.


----------



## Goreki

IC I am jealous of people with awesome tattoos because i'm too afraid to get them right now in case they come out looking like wonky abortions!

I will find a great tattoo artist one day!


----------



## Melian

Goreki said:


> IC I am jealous of people with awesome tattoos because i'm too afraid to get them right now in case they come out looking like wonky abortions!
> 
> I will find a great tattoo artist one day!



Ask your awesomely-tattooed friends where they got them.


----------



## Goreki

Melian said:


> Ask your awesomely-tattooed friends where they got them.


your genius would be genius if my friends had awesome tattoos. What they have is hearts and flowers! not nice ones! and tiny!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Goreki said:


> your genius would be genius if my friends had awesome tattoos. What they have is hearts and flowers! not nice ones! and tiny!



Well ask then where they got them, and then don't go there


----------



## Melian

Goreki said:


> your genius would be genius if my friends had awesome tattoos. What they have is hearts and flowers! not nice ones! and tiny!



Oh. I see....sucks to be them.

I've moved around a lot, thus, keep having to find new artists, and here's the usual routine: take a walk and pop into nearby shops (have your design ready). Show the design to the shop owners/managers and ask, "which one of your artists is best suited for this kind of work?" Most artists specialize in something, maybe colour, linework, portraits, etc, and even though the portrait guy might be technically the most skilled guy there, he may be totally useless when it comes to whatever you're looking to get. Anyway, take the recommendation and ask to see their portfolio - if there are A LOT of high quality pics in there, keep that person in mind as you check out other places to compare. Also, remember to check the licenses held by the artists and the shops, and make sure that they have an autoclave, etc.

Once you find a good artist, tip WELL and you'll have great tattoos :happy:


----------



## Anjula

HDANGEL15 said:


> *...life is for living and making choices and learning, good or bad.....go with your heart and INTUITION*





Broadside said:


> Would living the rest of your life in fear of your decisions, be regrettable for you?
> 
> If so, then I'd say it's time to make a decision, or get a lucky coin and let er' rip!
> 
> Or you could just not be scared of it and follow batman logic: "Why do we fall Master Wayne? So we can learn how to pick ourselves back up again." :happy:





Zowie said:


> I have these same fears. I tend to just worry about the 'main' bad decisions, though. No visible tattoos. No drug/drinking problem. No criminal record. No babies. No plunging myself into debt because I bought too many shoes.
> 
> I figure, as long as I don't do THOSE things, any other wrong decision I can probably fix.





Tad said:


> My theory is that there is very little in life that can take you 'backwards,' and that little is usually pretty obvious. The rest, at worst it takes you sideways, but almost everything moves you forward at least somewhat. Some people know what they want (or think they do) and move in a really straight line to get it. Others zig and zag around more, like a sailboat tacking into the wind, and while they may not be so obviously getting somewhere....they also see more along the way.
> 
> So chose a direction, and follow it until you decide to turn a different way. It is almost certainly better than just standing still.





roundrevelry said:


> I'm still struggling with this at 27. Life is short though. I think it's just best to go with what feels right at the time. If you don't the regret may come down the road when you realize you should have done it when you had the chance.





Thanks for advices. I really appreciate them. I'll let you know when I figure out something.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

I confess that I have a weakness for cute things.

Like bunnies.

-is looking for a bunny now-


----------



## Lil BigginZ

SlightlyMorbid said:


> I confess that I have a weakness for cute things.
> 
> Like bunnies.
> 
> -is looking for a bunny now-



http://youtu.be/xPVxCznfooI


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=059_1316646753 

Warning, link contains extreme high levels of cuteness that may cause one to spontaneously combust or shit unicorns, rainbows, or sparkles, if not a combination of all three.


----------



## FishCharming

IC that if i had to be a man i'd want to be Ron Swanson


----------



## theronin23

FishCharming said:


> IC that if i had to be a man i'd want to be Ron Swanson


----------



## lovelocs

IC that even as a smart girl, my hormones make more of my decisions than *I* do.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am so much a geek or not a GEEK AT ALL  
I had to finally breakdown and google *COSPLAY* cause I had zero
idea what it is...... *


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess, today started out fucking rough. 

(if you're actually interested, there's a confession in the lounge)


----------



## JulieD

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess, today started out fucking rough.
> 
> (if you're actually interested, there's a confession in the lounge)



Geez Hozay, its so much work to try and find it... I would be more interested if you would politely post a link here to take me there


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm back from my banning. The Cankle Mafia set me free! Haha.

And I have to confess, I didn't miss any of you!

J/K. I sort of missed some of you.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I'm back from my banning. The Cankle Mafia set me free! Haha.
> 
> And I have to confess, I didn't miss any of you!
> 
> J/K. I sort of missed some of you.



It's ok...maintain your tough exterior. I'll pretend that you didn't write all that poetry about me


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> It's ok...maintain your tough exterior. I'll pretend that you didn't write all that poetry about me


 

Why do you feel the need to constantly 'out' our love?


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Why do you feel the need to constantly 'out' our love?



I've been so lonely ever since Dr P stopped stalking me. The raccoons have reclaimed her place in the dumpster outside my building


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> I've been so lonely ever since Dr P stopped stalking me. The raccoons have reclaimed her place in the dumpster outside my building


 
I KNEW I WAS SECOND!


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I KNEW I WAS SECOND!



No baby, wait! 

COME BACK!! I can change!

Hehe...no I can't


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> No baby, wait!
> 
> COME BACK!! I can change!
> 
> Hehe...no I can't


 

That's ok. I've always liked it a bit sloppy.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC driving down rt. 130 and passing one of my favorite places here in South Jersey, Whata Wiener had the best wieners in this area, truly the best wiener I had the pleasure of putting in my mouth.  Gave me good memories

Sucks they shut down several months ago  chili cheese dogs FTW


----------



## chicken legs

IC this tickled me...


----------



## Ola

I confess that I agreed to color my beard red on a drunken dare last night...


----------



## Surlysomething

I didn't cry when I left their house.

Progress.


----------



## MrBob

IC that it's coming to the crunch. If I don't get the job I interviewed for I'm going to be living on my parents couch before christmas. Which will be crap. Either that or I become a manwhore...anyone want a portugese breakfast?


----------



## Deanna

I confess that sometimes I don't feel present in my life, like I am a bad actor in a skit going through the rehearsed lines with little dedication ... yet other times I feel things so intensely the idea of those feelings going away makes me nearly panic. Two extremes.


----------



## Surlysomething

Deanna said:


> I confess that sometimes I don't feel present in my life, like I am a bad actor in a skit going through the rehearsed lines with little dedication ... yet other times I feel things so intensely the idea of those feelings going away makes me nearly panic. Two extremes.


 

Guess what, that would make you normal! Hooray!


----------



## Deanna

Surlysomething said:


> Guess what, that would make you normal! Hooray!



Me, normal? I have to let that marinate for awhile


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that I wish there was an area on the site where religious people (who talk about their love of "God" all the time) could post.

I honestly don't care to read about anyone's religious beliefs, especially on a site like this.


----------



## LeoGibson

I'll pray that your wish comes true for you if you like.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I'll pray that your wish comes true for you if you like.


 

Please don't. Haha.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I miss being a fag hag and I totally love this song..Lily Allen - Fag Hag


----------



## Polarbear

I confess that I have cosplayed and once used a speedo for a chouji from the series naruto costume.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> I'll pray that your wish comes true for you if you like.


*
hitting the LIKE BUTTOn...no rep for mr geetar today*


----------



## Wolfie

I confess that I spend WAAAYYY too much money on stupid crap. 
I confess that I spend way too much time playing DS games instead of doing my homework.
I confess that I have a small crush on somebody online whom I will never meet. And I haven't told my boyfriend about the crush.


----------



## Wantabelly

IC i'm in a massive need of a confidence boost. I just realised the tight little body I had in 2007 is far from what I have now


----------



## chicken legs

IC I need to lighten my spirits with More Cowbell. Its a SNL skit with Will Ferrell and Christopher Walken doing a VH1 behind the music on Blue Oyster Cult.


----------



## Deanna

I am a robot in serious need of WD-40.


----------



## samuraiscott

IC I had a good time today.


----------



## Melian

Having to apologize to your coworker for hitting her with a SEGA Genesis and then licking her face is very awkward.


----------



## CastingPearls

Melian said:


> Having to apologize to your coworker for hitting her with a SEGA Genesis and then licking her face is very awkward.


YOU TOO???? small world....


----------



## Melian

CastingPearls said:


> YOU TOO???? small world....



And it will probably happen again :doh:


----------



## Anjula

IC I need some dirty talk


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Having to apologize to your coworker for hitting her with a SEGA Genesis and then licking her face is very awkward.



But you licked her face afterwards, surely that makes up for hitting her in the first place? (or does that only work for dogs and cats?)


----------



## Surlysomething

Everything about you annoys me.

Your Gremlin-like typing skills. The fact that you can't hold onto your phone without it moving around and making clicking sounds constantly. The talking to loud on the phone thing. The way you eat your lunch.

I think that means I need a vacation. Haha.


----------



## Deanna

I confess today I got a toll violation notice in the mail ... and getting caught excites me.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Having to apologize to your coworker for hitting her with a SEGA Genesis and then licking her face is very awkward.



Awkward? Everytime I do this I get another freakin' restraining order.


----------



## lovelocs

***Had to google Sega Genesis to see there relative size...Damn...*

IC I have been eating quite healthily lately. Lots of whole grains... lots of beans, veggies, and lean meats. IC I bought myself some junk food to eat over the weekend. IC I ate most of it in the last hour, and I'm waiting for the pizza to get done.


#PMSaintnojoke


----------



## lovelocs

Burnt said pizza. Ate the hell outta said pizza. Gave the burnt crusts to the dog.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I'm playing the Scooby Doo in the Spooky Swamp game with my son and I'm stuck on trying to get inside this darn Crystal Cave...arggggg....lol


----------



## chicken legs

IC I really love this pic..it has great photography, Gucci in blue, and James..


----------



## Surlysomething

Dear Co-worker.

Everything you say and do is on my last nerve. Every. Day.
Every fucking day.

I'm seething so much on the inside it's not even funny. 

Stop. Stay home for a few days and give us all a break from your misery.

Thanks


----------



## chicken legs

IC I chickened out on buying rice cakes...I still don't trustem'..lol


----------



## Shosho

I confess that I spend too much money on crap I don't really need.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

chicken legs said:


> IC I chickened out on buying rice cakes...I still don't trustem'..lol



why would anyone buy ricecakes?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Geodetic_Effect said:


> why would anyone buy ricecakes?



What's wrong with rice cakes?


----------



## JenFromOC

Lil BigginZ said:


> What's wrong with rice cakes?



I love rice cakes....especially those little ones dusted with cheese by Quaker. OMG.


----------



## StarScream!

I confess that I downloaded Kelly Clarkson's new album "Stronger" this morning, and have been listening to it for over 5 hours strait(and yes I did pay for the download)

I <3 Kelly Clarkson!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Lil BigginZ said:


> What's wrong with rice cakes?



They are not made of meat.

They are hard, flavorless, and do not provided anything of value.


----------



## chicken legs

IC this vid is in my eyecandy play list. I also confess my SSBHM roomate is shaped liked him.


----------



## theronin23

IC anybody who says "Get that cake" unironically makes my "Douche" list.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Geodetic_Effect said:


> They are not made of meat.
> 
> They are hard, flavorless, and do not provided anything of value.



The different flavors from Quaker are pretty good.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Lil BigginZ said:


> The different flavors from Quaker are pretty good.



I'd rather not eat some strange chemical powder.


----------



## chicken legs

Lil BigginZ said:


> The different flavors from Quaker are pretty good.



They do help you drink lots of water..which is healthy..lol


----------



## lovelocs

IC I'm only half out of the woods...


----------



## CastingPearls

IC I wrote a poem/song so damning that it would probably end a friendship.


----------



## Pixel

Esther said:


> I confess, I have recently been drawing nothing but amputees in my sketchbook. No idea what triggered the random fascination.



For some reason I love this confession. Your display picture is cool too. Do you have a site we can go to to see your drawings? Just curious...

I love art.


----------



## Pixel

Melian said:


> Sometimes I pretend that I'm a velociraptor.
> 
> (I wish I was joking....)



Lol, Holy shit I love that.


----------



## Zowie

Pixel said:


> For some reason I love this confession. Your display picture is cool too. Do you have a site we can go to to see your drawings? Just curious...
> 
> I love art.





Pixel said:


> Lol, Holy shit I love that.



Did you seriously just quote from page one, in 2009? Just to say you liked it?


----------



## Surlysomething

Zowie said:


> Did you seriously just quote from page one, in 2009? Just to say you liked it?


 
Bazinga! 

:doh:


----------



## Pixel

Surlysomething said:


> Bazinga!
> 
> :doh:



Lol, it wasn't till I started reading through that I realized how old it was and how long the thread was...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> Did you seriously just quote from page one, in 2009? Just to say you liked it?



And she comes out of the cave crawling in her hands for ONE comment . . . Are you going to hide again?


----------



## Zowie

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> And she comes out of the cave crawling in her hands for ONE comment . . . Are you going to hide again?



I've decided to become the Rorschach of Dims. This forum is afraid of me. I've seen its true face. 

Which means I'll be creepin' like a chud.


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


> I've decided to become the Rorschach of Dims. This forum is afraid of me. I've seen its true face.
> 
> Which means I'll be creepin' like a chud.



Your face looks like two dogs fucking. And we've already got a CHUD.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Your face looks like two dogs fucking. And we've already got a CHUD.



HAHAHA, I love you. Take me now.


----------



## FishCharming

ic i'm in a weird situation. i posted before about my first love and how i still carry her keychain around. well, she emailed me today on facebook after ten years of not hearing from her. she admitted that she payed one of those people finding sites to track me down a while ago and it came back as a dead end and that she joined facebook hoping to find me but never could, until yesterday. 

so she sends me this huge email about how the last ten years have been pretty bad and she always thought about me and wondered what could have been and how she kept trying to track me down but could never find me. so now she wants to talk and i am freaking the fuck out. i feel like living up to some childhood romance that has ten years of shine on it might be too much. 

AND to complicate matters my ex has decided to clean up her life and move up here. i told her that the possibility of us getting back together is non-existent but i dont think she's taking no for an answer. she sent my daughter a package last week and on the return address she put her first name and my last name, even though she never took my name when we got married... and she invited me to go to london to visit her sister with her... probably because she looks like day old troll-jerky now...

all of this makes me want to hide


----------



## chicken legs

I feel for you Fish (drama sucks), but that "day old troll-jerky" made me LOL.


----------



## Surlysomething

Pixel said:


> Lol, it wasn't till I started reading through that I realized how old it was and how long the thread was...




No worries. We just get a lot of people that come to the site and pull these weird one off posts and vanish.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FishCharming said:


> ic i'm in a weird situation. i posted before about my first love and how i still carry her keychain around. well, she emailed me today on facebook after ten years of not hearing from her. she admitted that she payed one of those people finding sites to track me down a while ago and it came back as a dead end and that she joined facebook hoping to find me but never could, until yesterday.
> 
> so she sends me this huge email about how the last ten years have been pretty bad and she always thought about me and wondered what could have been and how she kept trying to track me down but could never find me. so now she wants to talk and i am freaking the fuck out. i feel like living up to some childhood romance that has ten years of shine on it might be too much.
> 
> AND to complicate matters my ex has decided to clean up her life and move up here. i told her that the possibility of us getting back together is non-existent but i dont think she's taking no for an answer. she sent my daughter a package last week and on the return address she put her first name and my last name, even though she never took my name when we got married... and she invited me to go to london to visit her sister with her... probably because she looks like day old troll-jerky now...
> 
> all of this makes me want to hide



I suck at relationship but I'm on the fence about the Private investigator thing. She cared about you enough to shell out some cash to find you . . . on the other hand, she shelled out some cash to find you. Yikes.


----------



## FishCharming

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I suck at relationship but I'm on the fence about the Private investigator thing. She cared about you enough to shell out some cash to find you . . . on the other hand, she shelled out some cash to find you. Yikes.



right? like the time she spent with me was the best time she remembers. but anyone who remembers time spent with me as the best is probably severely fucked... plus we were kids. i am so not even remotely similar to the person i was back then and she's obviously put this whole idea of me on a pedestal. it's a lot to try and live up to and will only end in tears.


----------



## lovelocs

Machiavellian Dating Analysis 1:

a. Your ex wife is pulling some seriously dirty tricks. Avoid her and shield your daughter. Sending your daughter a package with her first name and your last name was a low blow aimed at a child. Moving out to where you are is long range strategic stalking, and scary as hell. You owe her nothing.

b. The return of your childhood sweetheart is also alarming, because she approached you when she was feeling so horrible and mopey. Do you have time for that? Do you have time for someone who has had a horrible, mopey time for the last 10 years? Then again, you don't really know her now, just like she doesn't know you anymore, and she may have written you at an emotional time. I would look into getting to know her, slowly, if for no other reason than to have another woman to block your ex-wife.

Or you could just hide.


----------



## Yakatori

chicken legs said:


> "_.."day old troll-jerky" made me LOL._"


For me, the funny-part was this:



FishCharming said:


> "_...she payed one of those people finding sites to track me down a while ago and it came back as a dead end and that she joined facebook hoping to find me but never could, until yesterday._"


But I dunno if's more Haha-funny or just funny-strange. That is, basically, why I eschew any sort of social-media. I always thought those types of pay-sites were some sort of scam targeting jilted lovers and estranged parents.


----------



## Melian

RE: the ex
Stay the hell away from that shit! Seriously...she sounds like a huge freak.

RE: woman from the past
Give her a chance (why the hell not?). Maybe you'll see her again and have no attraction whatsoever, thus ending any sort of desire to be with her again. Or maybe it will be great. Who knows....


----------



## Tad

What Melian said ^^^^^


----------



## Surlysomething

feeling teary


stupid hormones...stupid trust issues


stupid life


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> RE: the ex
> Stay the hell away from that shit! Seriously...she sounds like a huge freak.
> 
> RE: woman from the past
> Give her a chance (why the hell not?). Maybe you'll see her again and have no attraction whatsoever, thus ending any sort of desire to be with her again. Or maybe it will be great. Who knows....



*YEah.......for sures...what MELIAN said*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> feeling teary
> 
> 
> stupid hormones...stupid trust issues
> 
> 
> stupid life



*((((((((((SURLY HUGS)))))))))))))))

feel ya girl*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *((((((((((SURLY HUGS)))))))))))))))
> 
> feel ya girl*





Thanks, lady. I'm having a night.


----------



## appleleafer

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, lady. I'm having a night.



Hoping your morning feels lighter.


----------



## ManBeef

I peed today && it smelled like corn


----------



## chicken legs

Ic...After pondering over Zowie's map, I want to move to the Midwest..like Arkansas or something. Which ever has less flooding and wind problems.


----------



## su3liminal

OK heres my confession... I hair kind of a hair fetish.. I love love love the smell of a females hair after shes showered... Is that weird?


----------



## Surlysomething

I have a fractured heart on Halloween.


----------



## su3liminal

Surlysomething said:


> I have a fractured heart on Halloween.



Why is that???


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that I have a massive hangover and that I generally hate everything today.


----------



## Surlysomething

I've been going topless at home a lot.

Not sure why. Haha.




Boooooooooooooooooobs!


----------



## appleleafer

Surlysomething said:


> I've been going topless at home a lot.
> 
> Not sure why. Haha.



Thrifty money saving on laundry tip?


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> I've been going topless at home a lot.
> 
> Not sure why. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boooooooooooooooooobs!


Girlfriend, sometimes you just gotta air them out.


----------



## LeoGibson

CastingPearls said:


> Girlfriend, sometimes you just gotta air them out.



Amen to that. That's why pants don't stay on too long around the house.


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> Amen to that. That's why pants don't stay on too long around the house.



My husband does the same thing - he's naked within seconds of getting home. I get too cold to go all surly-style, though


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> My husband does the same thing - he's naked within seconds of getting home. I get too cold to go all surly-style, though




I get so hot sometimes it's ridiculous. And Casting Pearls is correct!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*WELL as long as we are confessing...it's pants first for me too.........*


----------



## Mordecai

I like the freedom of wearing two pairs of pants at home without being judged.


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> I like the freedom of wearing two pairs of pants at home without being judged.



PERVERT.

*judges you*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Mordecai said:


> I like the freedom of wearing two pairs of pants at home without being judged.



*mentally dresses you with my eyes*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I'd be naked 24/7 if I could LOL. Fuck clothes


----------



## Captain Save

IC countless days went by in the heat of the summer where I wore only sandals. I'd go from the couch to the kitchen, and back to the couch with food and drink...mmmm, summertime...


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> PERVERT.
> 
> *judges you*



I'm reminded of my childhood when I was told wearing 3 coats, 4 shirts and 2 pants was unnatural. I don't care what society thinks - it just feels right.



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> *mentally dresses you with my eyes*



Now we're cooking with gas (or clothing).


----------



## hedonist

Omg this thread is huge! I wonder if it's been said before (no, I didn't read the WHOLE THING yet!) but:

IC I'm at the office right now. Google Chrome's incognito feature is a wonderful thing. 


IC I've always wanted to do a virgin...


----------



## Dromond

IC I need to hang out in this part of Dims more. The resident hyperactive narcissist doesn't seem to dwell in these spaces. Blessed relief.


----------



## Surlysomething

Dromond said:


> IC I need to hang out in this part of Dims more. The resident hyperactive narcissist doesn't seem to dwell in these spaces. Blessed relief.


 
It's pure respite.


----------



## spacce

*wonders into this thread*
IC
I might hang out in thread too


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I can only picture people the way their avatar looks.....I always think Vardon is actually Elvis....and Dromond is John Belushi....


----------



## Lil BigginZ

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I can only picture people the way their avatar looks.....I always think Vardon is actually Elvis....and Dromond is John Belushi....



I'm gonna change my avatar to a box of cheez-its.


----------



## JenFromOC

Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm gonna change my avatar to a box of cheez-its.



Oh....I'm so in love with you. 

I have a box of Cheez its right next to me....I told Hozay I was going to leave them, but I lied. I only left the fruit roll-ups.


----------



## analikesyourface

I confess that I'm watching The Lost Boys right now. AND I FUCKING LOVE IT.


----------



## Dromond

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I can only picture people the way their avatar looks.....I always think Vardon is actually Elvis....and Dromond is John Belushi....



IC I was a dead ringer for John Belushi when I was in high school.


----------



## nugget34

His demise was drugs whats your excuse?


----------



## Dromond

Sarcasm. Lots of sarcasm.


----------



## vardon_grip

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I can only picture people the way their avatar looks.....I always think Vardon is actually Elvis....and Dromond is John Belushi....



Thank you 'Cilla...thank you very much


----------



## CastingPearls

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I can only picture people the way their avatar looks.....I always think Vardon is actually Elvis....and Dromond is John Belushi....


hmmmm.....well...I AM a cute round-ish cuddley mammal. And I do get manicures....


----------



## FishCharming

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I can only picture people the way their avatar looks.....I always think Vardon is actually Elvis....and Dromond is John Belushi....



so you fap to images of a cuddlefish when you think of me? creeeeeeeepy


----------



## samuraiscott

I Confess I am tired of my religious studies class. I Confess I am even more tired of my Macroeconomics class.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I'm so confused. So completely and utterly confused that I don't know what to say or do or think.

IAC that I'm scared


----------



## Broadside

I DVR'd a bunch of Samurai Jack episodes and I freaking LOVE EM!

I can't wait for the samurai (white)/ninja (black) episode! Such a cool little stylized cartoon.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC my brother took me out for INDIAN BUFFET almost a full 12 hours ago...and MY STOMACH HAS BEEN DOING JUMPING JACKS ever since..............went to dinner with 5 friends at a noodle place (which sounded horrid to me)...ordered the plainest thing i could find...pad thai w/tofu...........and it was BLAH...ate 10 forkfuls and was done.....had 2 cups of amazing ginger tea, then a cup of mint tea..now ginger ale and dry saltines hoping to CLEAR THIS UP*


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *..now ginger ale and dry saltines hoping to CLEAR THIS UP*



I so read this word as sardines and thought how in the hell is that gonna fix anything.:doh:

Good luck, hope it works for you.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> I so read this word as sardines and thought how in the hell is that gonna fix anything.:doh:
> 
> Good luck, hope it works for you.



*yes reallllly salty sardines are amazing antidote for antacid/heartburn....didn't you know hehe*


----------



## LeoGibson

^^
Stranger things have happened. I don't put anything past anyone anymore. At all.


----------



## Broadside

I'm to the point now where I have to take Nexium to get relief. If I try to take something quick like Tums, my heartburn just laughs at me and then refers somewhere else in my body to punish me for being so impudent towards it.

Milk is sometimes a quick fix, even ice cream or a banana. Though high sugar foods tend to irritate my heartburn so watch out.


----------



## chicken legs

IC that all I got to say about this song is ..yep. Lil Wayne ft Drake ..She will


----------



## Hole

I'm wondering whether I've pushed people away so much or they just don't care enough to wonder?


----------



## Surlysomething

I cleaned out my freezer yesterday. It was parallel to climbing Mt. Everest to me.

Haha.


----------



## Melian

Not exactly confessions...more like comments about a few things I just saw on this board, but ew ew ew ew ew EW. 

That is all.


----------



## Dromond

Melian said:


> Not exactly confessions...more like comments about a few things I just saw on this board, but ew ew ew ew ew EW.
> 
> That is all.



You could say that about a lot of things around here.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Not exactly confessions...more like comments about a few things I just saw on this board, but ew ew ew ew ew EW.
> 
> That is all.




I know my freezer was bad, but I swear it wasn't vomit worthy.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I know my freezer was bad, but I swear it wasn't vomit worthy.



It was you. It was ALL you


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> It was you. It was ALL you


 

Haha. I like to think it is.


----------



## Broadside

I usually eat lunch alone, today was no exception as I gleefully dug into a KC-Strip. However, I started thinking about some past sexual exploits and felt myself starting in on the physical consequences of that thought process.

There's something about eating steak, getting the beginnings of a trouser tent, and becoming fully aware of the fact that you're doing these two things at the same time, that just feels... gay.


----------



## bigmac

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I can only picture people the way their avatar looks.....I always think Vardon is actually Elvis....and Dromond is John Belushi....



I'm pretty much Shrek's body double so all you have to change is the color (light brown rather than green).


----------



## chicken legs

IC that people should just post on the board more and PM less...for my viewing pleasure..haha


----------



## Surlysomething

Get in mah belly!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IC that I recently found the fashion thread and I love it. I starte posting pics there as to not drown the boards with myself here.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm trying very hard to figure out where I went wrong.


I confess to not having a clue.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I saw this comment and laughed my ass off "die&#65279; soon for many reasons".


----------



## chicken legs

IC I could never be someones "mistress" because I get distracted easily.


----------



## Deanna

Thanksgiving is overrated. So. Sick. Of. It. Already.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC that I hate this time of year.


----------



## chicken legs

extra_fat_guy said:


> IC that I hate this time of year.



IC I miss seeing you post...cyber hugs


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm really starting to notice gnarly teeth lately. 
It annoys me. Haha.
I keep thinking to myself, "don't any of you have dental plans?"



I have no idea why.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I'm really starting to notice gnarly teeth lately.
> It annoys me. Haha.
> I keep thinking to myself, "don't any of you have dental plans?"
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why.



*sistah...its been a pet peeve of mine for a long long time...hanging out with mostly addicts/alcoholics/bikers....i see way tooo many teeths that I would never suck face with.....its right up there with BAD SHOES!!!*


----------



## Yakatori

Surlysomething said:


> "_I'm really starting to notice gnarly teeth lately..I have no idea why._"





HDANGEL15 said:


> "_*..way tooo many teeths that I would never suck face with.....its right up there with BAD SHOES!!!*_"



IC there's probably an allegory of some sort, somewhere in there.


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *sistah...its been a pet peeve of mine for a long long time...hanging out with mostly addicts/alcoholics/bikers....i see way tooo many teeths that I would never suck face with.....its right up there with BAD SHOES!!!*


 
It's truly mind-boggling to me. Haha.


----------



## Melian

Yakatori said:


> IC there's probably an allegory of some sort, somewhere in there.



I dunno...sometimes bad teeth are just bad teeth.


----------



## Surlysomething

I dropped the C-word way, way, waaaay too much today while driving.

I think I even threw out a "you're a big bag of C's!" a couple of times.


----------



## LeoGibson

^^ *Curmudgeon?*^^


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> ^^ *Curmudgeon?*^^




Ha! I'm not that classy.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Ha! I'm not that classy.



*Nahhhh you're just a bag of........................................






bad teef

: D*


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Nahhhh you're just a bag of........................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad teef
> 
> : D*




Ha! I have nice teeth, i'll let you know!


----------



## Surlysomething

People that talk about quitting Facebook like it's a big deal.

I'm a better person because I don't have cable, I quit facebook and i'm a vegan!

Don't care!


Haha.


I need a vacation.


----------



## savethemurlocs11

I confess.....that I totally did something completely out of character. I also confess that this is long and ranty bc I haven not been able to properly vent.

I work at a clothing store and we have a bunch of seasonal people. Well one of them is completely obnoxious, invades personal space/boundaries, and I swear to god she purposely does shit to piss me off and mess with me. I don't know why she does it but I know its her cause I caught her doing it. She quite literally has called me off work when I was supposed to come in defending her actions as a joke and then erased the days i was supposed to take off in january (that I requested back in April) bc she wanted off then as well, among other small things.

Normally, I let this shit go, it's not worth my time.

However, last week I put something on hold. I NEVER buy myself shit but it was employee discount week so I caved in. We can have holds for 3 days. The day after I put it on hold, during her shift, my hold pile ends up hidden in clearance. I was livid. 

So, I take her hold pile, buy it myself and return it today because the employee sale is over. Oh, and i also conveniently sold all the size she needed in the items she selected on black friday. 

It was petty, but frankly, it made me feel better.


----------



## savethemurlocs11

Surlysomething said:


> People that talk about quitting Facebook like it's a big deal.
> 
> I'm a better person because I don't have cable, I quit facebook and i'm a vegan!
> 
> Don't care!
> 
> 
> Haha.
> 
> 
> I need a vacation.



Agreed. I also love when people on facebook make such a big deal about doing "friend purges" and saying oh hey all 1300 of you made the cut.

It's like oh wow, I made the cut after you deleted like five of your friends......awesome? 

lol


----------



## Surlysomething

I want to thank everyone that dogpiled me or made cool comments. The rep I got pushed me over the limit and I got my first big sun and start my new fresh batch of rep cans.

Yay! 

:blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

savethemurlocs11 said:


> Agreed. I also love when people on facebook make such a big deal about doing "friend purges" and saying oh hey all 1300 of you made the cut.
> 
> It's like oh wow, I made the cut after you deleted like five of your friends......awesome?
> 
> lol


 
Exactly! I knew someone would understand what I was talking about. Haha.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I'm now a scorned woman for real and my new goal in life is to be a giant asshole.


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I'm now a scorned woman for real and my new goal in life is to be a giant asshole.



You punch him right in the dick honey.


----------



## MasterShake

Deanna said:


> Thanksgiving is overrated. So. Sick. Of. It. Already.


Don't make me force-feed you a turkey until you take those hurtful, hurtful words back!


----------



## CleverBomb

MasterShake said:


> Don't make me force-feed you a turkey until you take those hurtful, hurtful words back!


Eet moar turkeez til u asplode!

-Rusty
(Yeah, you thought that thread was safely buried in the sands of internet time. But no.....)


----------



## FishCharming

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I'm now a scorned woman for real and my new goal in life is to be a giant asshole.



so hawaii didnt work out, huh? damn... i was totally planning to work a visit in somehow...


----------



## Goreki

IC That I'm totally happy, but feeling oddly belligerent. I think I need to channel some of this off and go dancing or something. I'm itching for a fight for no reason.


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that in hindsight that second bottle of wine last night was not as good of an idea as it seemed to be at the time.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I'm still not ready to go to gym..especially after seeing a fellow gym rat on Millionaire Matchmaker..wtf


----------



## glutton

hopeforhopenick said:


> I confess I haven't had a gf or sex in 6 years, and it sucks...or doesn't in this case


4 years for me!


----------



## Chubby B

Been awhile for me too, glad to know I'm not the only one. Hence me starting to poke my head around this forum for the first time in ages.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that i'm looking forward to spending time with my family this Christmas and the week off that it brings with it. I'm way more excited about that than gift giving and all the gong show that goes along with it.

Who would have thought.


----------



## Mishty

I'm eating cold pizza in the bartenders bed, naked and IC a little confused still.


----------



## Surlysomething

"Falling in love is about you," says Konell. "It's not about the other person. You will still have the ability to fall in love. Nobody can take that away from you." 



I really hope this is true.​


----------



## chicken legs

IC I'm going to watch Brian Regan: The Epitome of Hyperbole because of Imfree's comment. 

I also confess I had to look up the word hyperbole/hoperbolic, haha


----------



## chicken legs

IC that after watching a certain 700 pounder's latest vid I unsubscribed.


----------



## freakyfred

IC I don't want to get out of this bed



ever.


----------



## Hole

I confess I realize even more why I avoid telephone calls with most people. I told someone before hand that I needed to shower and get ready but I'd call them anyway after they asked. So at that point, they should understand that I have shit to do. The conversation lasted an hour and a half. I kept trying to find the right moment to pull away but she kept going on and on.


----------



## lovelocs

Hole said:


> I confess I realize even more why I avoid telephone calls with most people. I told someone before hand that I needed to shower and get ready but I'd call them anyway after they asked. So at that point, they should understand that I have shit to do. The conversation lasted an hour and a half. I kept trying to find the right moment to pull away but she kept going on and on.



But let you call them.

They'll be all like..."yeah, hole... gotta go..."


----------



## Hole

lovelocs said:


> But let you call them.
> 
> They'll be all like..."yeah, hole... gotta go..."




But telling them I need to get ready should indicate that I'm kind enough to give _some_ attention but I got an hour and a half of listening to her talk about women's rights and how she assumed there wouldn't be racism in the UK because of the laws. :doh:

Hole doesn't stand for asshole. Haha.


----------



## escapist

First off. Hole, I'm just happy to see you posting again. :happy: 

Now my real confession. It was suggested a long time ago that I put up a food wishlist and whatnot. Now after Nick go'n at it for *$150*. Yeah I'm more than a little tempted to eat on cam for *$$$*. 

Lets start with Sushi  


(If I skip desert I think I can get 5-7 rolls down)



Ok, really msg me if your interested. I really can't turn down sushi!


----------



## FishCharming

escapist said:


> First off. Hole, I'm just happy to see you posting again. :happy:
> 
> Now my real confession. It was suggested a long time ago that I put up a food wishlist and whatnot. Now after Nick go'n at it for *$150*. Yeah I'm more than a little tempted to eat on cam for *$$$*.
> 
> Lets start with Sushi
> 
> 
> (If I skip desert I think I can get 5-7 rolls down)
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, really msg me if your interested. I really can't turn down sushi!



is 5 rolls supposed to be impressive? i'm half your size and can do that without loosening my belt...


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that I'm still awake and the sun will soon be up, why am I still awake?


----------



## otherwhere

IC that i've only ever had sex once


----------



## escapist

FishCharming said:


> is 5 rolls supposed to be impressive? i'm half your size and can do that without loosening my belt...




Need a cookie?


----------



## FishCharming

escapist said:


> Like they say, some rolls are bigger than others



who says that?:huh:


----------



## escapist

FishCharming said:


> who says that?:huh:



Well the confession wasn't meant to impress you. However you felt so strongly about it you had to say something so you must need something  How about a hug? :happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

I'll see your 5 rolls of sushi and go one better. I'll put your sushi on hooks and catch enough fish to feed all of us.


----------



## escapist

LeoGibson said:


> I'll see your 5 rolls of sushi and go one better. I'll put your sushi on hooks and catch enough fish to feed all of us.



/cry Nooooooooooo My Sushiz


----------



## FishCharming

escapist said:


> Well the confession wasn't meant to impress you. However you felt so strongly about it you had to say something so you must need something  How about a hug? :happy:



i'll take the five rolls instead. 1 crunchy, 1 dragon, 1 rainbow, 1 mexican and a spicy yellowtail cut roll pleaseandthankyou


----------



## escapist

FishCharming said:


> i'll take the five rolls instead. 1 crunchy, 1 dragon, 1 rainbow, 1 mexican and a spicy yellowtail cut roll pleaseandthankyou



Now your catching on. The FFA's want to see us eat and enjoy ourselves not play silly validation games.

Now bring on the sushi! :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

FishCharming said:


> i'll take the five rolls instead. 1 crunchy, 1 dragon, 1 rainbow, 1 mexican and a spicy yellowtail cut roll pleaseandthankyou


Yes, yes, yes, yes and yes.

And I'll take the hug too.


----------



## escapist

CastingPearls said:


> Yes, yes, yes, yes and yes.
> 
> And I'll take the hug too.



Hahahah case in point.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I like sushi battered and fried with fries. However my new snack is tuna fish mixed with southwest ranch and plain tortilla chips. Its challenging my loyalty to nacho Doritos and I may unload my stock.

I also confess that all this talk of how much you ladies /n gents can eat is making me want to watch moar eating vids... dammit.


----------



## escapist

chicken legs said:


> IC I like sushi battered and fried with fries. However my new snack is tuna fish mixed with southwest ranch and plain tortilla chips. Its challenging my loyalty to nacho Doritos and I may unload my stock.
> 
> I also confess that all this talk of how much you ladies /n gents can eat is making me want to watch moar eating vids... dammit.



  

Is that why you gave me 2 bags of Dorito's? :eat2: :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> Is that why you gave me 2 bags of Dorito's? :eat2: :eat2: :eat1:



ummmmmm.............. It was bogo, I couldn't resist stocking up.


----------



## Fuzzy

I made far too much baked potato soup (again). Its like my chef's eyes are bigger than my stomach.


----------



## Deanna

I confess our friendship is a joke and I don't care anymore. You're not that big of a deal. Kisses.


----------



## escapist

Fuzzy said:


> I made far too much baked potato soup (again). Its like my chef's eyes are bigger than my stomach.



I confess that sounds good and I'd like to try some.


----------



## Melian

IC that you guys have convinced me to film myself eating creamed corn and masturbating with it. SO HOT.


----------



## Rathkhan

Melian said:


> IC that you guys have convinced me to film myself eating creamed corn and masturbating with it. SO HOT.



=\ Now I'm horny and hungry at the same time!


----------



## Freedumb

IC I really hate being back in Texas, I miss California. :really sad:


----------



## escapist

I.C. I just broke yet another seat.....this time in my vehicle. I swear to God my +60" ass is the bane of all furniture.


OMG and chicken legs had to confirm that for everybody and just ran and got a tape measure! Yes folks it is over 60" (and I was losing weight).


----------



## Fuzzy

escapist said:


> I confess that sounds good and I'd like to try some.



This is the recipe I followed.


----------



## Surlysomething

I miss sharing my day with him.

I miss making him laugh and hoping I brightened his day with my craziness.




I miss hearing his smile.


----------



## escapist

Fuzzy said:


> This is the recipe I followed.



WOW, that is some creamy thick stuff. I'd have to have diabetic meds to eat that. Pretty sure my insulin will go crazy if I touch it.


----------



## djudex

IC sleep clinic people have no sense of humour. I had a sleep apnea test done (which blew btw) and it turns out I stop breathing 60-80 times an hour on average whilst 30 times per hour is considered severe. The gal said she wanted to get me in for a consultation ASAP and I said "Well there's no rush, it's not like I'm going to die in my sleep or anything".

She was not amused.


----------



## chicken legs

djudex said:


> IC sleep clinic people have no sense of humour. I had a sleep apnea test done (which blew btw) and it turns out I stop breathing 60-80 times an hour on average whilst 30 times per hour is considered severe. The gal said she wanted to get me in for a consultation ASAP and I said "Well there's no rush, it's not like I'm going to die in my sleep or anything".
> 
> She was not amused.



sorry to hear you are having sleeping problems but that was funny


----------



## Surlysomething

chicken legs said:


> sorry to hear you are having sleeping problems but that was funny


 
I agree with you!


----------



## rellis10

djudex said:


> IC sleep clinic people have no sense of humour. I had a sleep apnea test done (which blew btw) and it turns out I stop breathing 60-80 times an hour on average whilst 30 times per hour is considered severe. The gal said she wanted to get me in for a consultation ASAP and I said "Well there's no rush, it's not like I'm going to die in my sleep or anything".
> 
> She was not amused.



IC... I would have laughed


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> IC sleep clinic people have no sense of humour. I had a sleep apnea test done (which blew btw) and it turns out I stop breathing 60-80 times an hour on average whilst 30 times per hour is considered severe. The gal said she wanted to get me in for a consultation ASAP and I said "Well there's no rush, it's not like I'm going to die in my sleep or anything".
> 
> She was not amused.



Of course they have no sense of humour - they watch people sleep for a living.

Here's a real confession to offset my last one: for the first time in years (I actually don't know how many, it's been that long), I am attracted to a thin, muscular guy. At first, I found him unattractive for all the usual reasons, but as the years passed, I could no longer deny that I wanted to nail Michael C. Hall. He can spatter my blood any day.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Of course they have no sense of humour - they watch people sleep for a living.
> 
> Here's a real confession to offset my last one: for the first time in years (I actually don't know how many, it's been that long), I am attracted to a thin, muscular guy. At first, I found him unattractive for all the usual reasons, but as the years passed, I could no longer deny that I wanted to nail Michael C. Hall. He can spatter my blood any day.



his skin and hair are the same color... it bothers me, lol


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

djudex said:


> IC sleep clinic people have no sense of humour. I had a sleep apnea test done (which blew btw) and it turns out I stop breathing 60-80 times an hour on average whilst 30 times per hour is considered severe. The gal said she wanted to get me in for a consultation ASAP and I said "Well there's no rush, it's not like I'm going to die in my sleep or anything".
> 
> She was not amused.



CPAP machines are fucking annoying.


----------



## Dromond

IC I am now in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> his skin and hair are the same color... it bothers me, lol



Not really seeing it, but hell....I like 'em creepy.


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Not really seeing it, but hell....I like 'em creepy.



yeah, after i posted this i watched the latest episode and realized that that is totally not the case. but first season dexter was so tan you couldnt tell where his hair began and i found it disturbing. 

okay, just spent 5 minutes searching images of him... i have no idea why i find his appearance so disturbing... oh well, lol


----------



## Hole

I confess that I need to let this out. I don't talk to people about this.

My father cheated on my mother for 11 years (those are the years we know of anyway). He had 2 wives for 11 years. 

He married another woman, one who unfortunately fits the Russian whore stereotype. He didn't bother to tell anyone for 11 years until he got caught. And when he got caught, he still tried to lie by claiming ridiculous things like he was helping this woman's dying son. 

Sucky part is I never had a close relationship with my father but it's worse now that I know he's had a "side project" since I was 11 years old.

I wish I could fix my mother. It hurts so much to watch her wither away. She was never a confident woman to begin with and this has destroyed her.


----------



## Surlysomething

Between my relationship being tossed in the shitter and working for the most miserable company with the most miserable people ever, i'm pretty much done.


Like dinner.


----------



## Tad

Hole, that is so horrible! Best wishes to you and your mother and getting past this heartless betrayal.


----------



## rellis10

IC I just had a heart attack after dropping my laptop accidentally and the screen going black. It's fine now though. Good lord I'm clumsy!


----------



## Surlysomething

My heart aches.



Stupid life.


----------



## savethemurlocs11

IC......that I just put the down payment on my "new" (old...) car....it's a 1999 Subaru Legacy GT sedan with 62,000 miles and I talked the guy down to 4500 as long as I paid cash. 

I know the car was a good deal (it blue books for much more and had a perfect carfax) and I do need transportation....but I still feel a bit empty inside with my savings gone XD


----------



## CleverBomb

rellis10 said:


> IC I just had a heart attack after dropping my laptop accidentally and the screen going black. It's fine now though. Good lord I'm clumsy!


IC I've been there -- my Macbook survived both a glass of iced tea and a cup of coffee spilled onto the keyboard (separate occasions).
None the worse for wear, but having to wait two days of drying-out time to find out if it still worked was not relaxing. 

-Rusty


----------



## imfree

I confess, I'm still looking for that video clip from Ernest Goes To Jail in which Jim Varney says "I'm the epi-tome of cool"!

*It's where I got my idea for the "hyper-bowl"!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC i'm just going to marry my ukulele


----------



## imfree

Lil BigginZ said:


> IC i'm just going to marry my ukulele



I had somewhat of a disregard for the uke when I was younger. This guy and a few other hardy uke players have put in some mind-blowing performances on You Tube and have really made a believer out of me!!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

imfree said:


> I had somewhat of a disregard for the uke when I was younger. This guy and a few other hardy uke players have put in some mind-blowing performances on You Tube and have really made a believer out of me!!!



I'm just getting into the ukulele. So far i'm having a blast and things I couldn't play on guitar I can play on ukulele. I always wanted one but never wanted to pay for one until I saw this guy. Mine is a Epiphone Les Paul model and when I saw it, I had to buy it lol. Also acoustic/electric which is what I originally wanted.


----------



## imfree

Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm just getting into the ukulele. So far i'm having a blast and things I couldn't play on guitar I can play on ukulele. I always wanted one but never wanted to pay for one until I saw this guy. Mine is a Epiphone Les Paul model and when I saw it, I had to buy it lol. Also acoustic/electric which is what I originally wanted.



Thanks, that guy is nothing short of AMAZING!!!


----------



## Anjula

IC I met my ex today. It was weird and now I feel even weirder...:doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am baking an APPLE PIE for our company UGLY GIFT party tomorrow.....*


----------



## chicken legs

Ic I was looking up Lalaloopsy dolls for my neices and "tatatipsy" just popped in my head as a parody.


----------



## Surlysomething

I was ridiculously spoiled today.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I was a little sad to surrender my CA driver's license today to get my HI license. I felt like it made things permanent...and even though I wanted them to be, I am not sure I was ready for how it would feel. 

On the upside, my driver's license has a rainbow on it!!!! LOL

And, I've decided that I will now start using the "hang loose" sign while driving....as I'm now part of the clan.

Just gotta get rid of these CA license plates hahaha


----------



## Yakatori

JenFromOC said:


> "_my driver's license has a rainbow on it!!!!_"


That has got to be one the nicest licenses. Totally worth-getting.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I ALMOST fell for a terrible scam .....and I KNOW BETTER
if it looks to good, sounds too good..IT MUST NOT BE REAL
true words to follow......

I am heading to nyc tomorrow and (on positive note will meet the amazing OWA for dinner))))) am staying in park slope, with friends that have been in paris/france for the last 2 weeks. I started realizing how bad that might be for them. Truth is they get in tonite, and I was heading there today, but they asked me to put it off one day...so am tomorrow. 

BUT....I started thinking ..maybe i can get a great deal on rental or hotel...and starting finding all these GORGEOUS CONDOS w/Elevators, very desirable neighborhoods, $50/NITE. I was like wow...for $150 i can have a killer pad in NYC for 3 nites...all to myself, come and go as I please GTFO..I am down. Then they wanted security dep via WESTERN UNION??? who the hell does that? RED LIGHTS were going off.....and by the grace of GOD, I googled some of the email addresses....and FOUND SCAM SCAM SCAM..every single email address.......

WTF..someone like me who doesn't have the $ to lose..almost fell for it, trying TO SAVE $....scammers always out there trying to take advantage of good people.......FML*


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I ALMOST fell for a terrible scam .....and I KNOW BETTER
> if it looks to good, sounds too good..IT MUST NOT BE REAL
> true words to follow......
> 
> I am heading to nyc tomorrow and (on positive note will meet the amazing OWA for dinner))))) am staying in park slope, with friends that have been in paris/france for the last 2 weeks. I started realizing how bad that might be for them. Truth is they get in tonite, and I was heading there today, but they asked me to put it off one day...so am tomorrow.
> 
> BUT....I started thinking ..maybe i can get a great deal on rental or hotel...and starting finding all these GORGEOUS CONDOS w/Elevators, very desirable neighborhoods, $50/NITE. I was like wow...for $150 i can have a killer pad in NYC for 3 nites...all to myself, come and go as I please GTFO..I am down. Then they wanted security dep via WESTERN UNION??? who the hell does that? RED LIGHTS were going off.....and by the grace of GOD, I googled some of the email addresses....and FOUND SCAM SCAM SCAM..every single email address.......
> 
> WTF..someone like me who doesn't have the $ to lose..almost fell for it, trying TO SAVE $....scammers always out there trying to take advantage of good people.......FML*



Good for you! You recognized the stench of a scam before it got too close and, I'm jealous over this one, you get to meet the Amazing OWA!:happy:


----------



## HDANGEL15

imfree said:


> Good for you! You recognized the stench of a scam before it got too close and, I'm jealous over this one, you get to meet the Amazing OWA!:happy:



*I KNOW RIGHT!!!!! this woman I told i was going to report..keeps messaging me to say AT LEAST SHES NOT JOBLESS LOL...i was like...yah no scamming job for me..

I HAVE about 6 emails of scammers...what can I REALLY do with them?*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

IC every time I see Goreki signature whenever she posts. I always read "junkman" as my last name, Junkerman. lol Every damn time


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC my tenant in the basement is BAKING CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIES....and the aroma is wafting RIGHT UP THROUGH the heating ducts..........OMFG

how good does that smell.......*


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> IC every time I see Goreki signature whenever she posts. I always read "junkman" as my last name, Junkerman. lol Every damn time


Ha ha ha ha! I thought of that as I was changing it actually. I'd totally sell people's hearts to you! Paco would demand them for free as a tribute, Melian would just lob them at people, and Sassy, well he'd just sass them.


----------



## Miskatonic

IC that I haven't drawn anything since last week and I'm feeling a little gross because of it.


----------



## Goreki

Ic that after two years of having sex, only recently have I been able to get my boyfriend in just the right spot where he doesn't need to do anything to get me reaaaaally close, if you know what I mean.

That kind of thing has to just happen the first time, and then he has to figure it out, so that he knows how to drive me crazy an I don't have to ask for it


----------



## HDANGEL15

Goreki said:


> Ic that after two years of having sex, only recently have I been able to get my boyfriend in just the right spot where he doesn't need to do anything to get me reaaaaally close, if you know what I mean.
> 
> That kind of thing has to just happen the first time, and then he has to figure it out, so that he knows how to drive me crazy an I don't have to ask for it



yeah to heightened sexuality.......and LEARNING wut worx 

^5 sistah

:happy:


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm actually trying to formulate some new years resolutions for the first time in years.


----------



## Surlysomething

Obsessed with Tassimo.

Must. stop. brewing. delicious. beverages.

:eat2:
:eat2:
:eat2:

I can haz Cappuccino?


----------



## AmyJo1976

I want to confess that I'm starting to love BHM lately. Seeing them when I go out to eat as specially. I would love to have the confidence to just walk over to a BHM at a restaurant and ask to join him. I'm so afraid of rejection. but I'm working on it.


----------



## rellis10

AmyJo1976 said:


> I want to confess that I'm starting to love BHM lately. Seeing them when I go out to eat as specially. I would love to have the confidence to just walk over to a BHM at a restaurant and ask to join him. I'm so afraid of rejection. but I'm working on it.



Never be afraid! Speaking as one of the shy (socially speaking) breed of BHM's I'd love if an FFA approached me like that 

Just, you know... be sure they're alone first


----------



## Mordecai

The worst that can happen is they say no - but they'll never say yes until you ask.


----------



## banjo

I confess that i can't stop smoking this delicious tobacco.  I get addicted to everything so easily.


----------



## Mordecai

banjo said:


> I confess that i can't stop smoking this delicious tobacco.  I get addicted to everything so easily.



There's your problem - you're smoking delicious tobacco. Try smoking some repulsive tobacco!


----------



## banjo

Mordecai said:


> There's your problem - you're smoking delicious tobacco. Try smoking some repulsive tobacco!



It's true. That's actually how i quit smoking about 10 years ago (i only started smoking again recently :s). I started smoking disgusting little stogies which not only cost more, but tasted like i was smoking a tube of human hair. Blurrghh!


----------



## djudex

banjo said:


> It's true. That's actually how i quit smoking about 10 years ago (i only started smoking again recently :s). I started smoking disgusting little stogies which not only cost more, but tasted like i was smoking a tube of human hair. Blurrghh!



If you have a tobacconist in town go see if they carry Beedis, smoke a pack or two of those it'll make you rethink your addiction.


----------



## freakyfred

IC I'm getting too addicted to Coke Zero. I need to cut down but it's sooo delicious.


----------



## LeoGibson

^^
Dude, you're from Ireland, get rid of that shite and get some Paddy's for yourself. That's a drink fitting to be addicted to.


----------



## Dromond

IC my soul is weary.


----------



## ITheFire

I confess that I am Satan, and you may all petition what you'd like in trade for your soul. 

Go!


----------



## topher38

rellis10 said:


> Never be afraid! Speaking as one of the shy (socially speaking) breed of BHM's I'd love if an FFA approached me like that
> 
> Just, you know... be sure they're alone first



I 2nd that!! walk on over and ask.... hell let me find a cafe near ya and you can ask me :blush:


----------



## SitiTomato

I confess that I spent way too long trying to think of something witty to confess


----------



## chicken legs

ITheFire said:


> I confess that I am Satan, and you may all petition what you'd like in trade for your soul.
> 
> Go!



Question, does it have to be my soul or a soul that I have?


----------



## CastingPearls

chicken legs said:


> Question, does it have to be my soul or a soul that I have?


Oooooh GOOD question....and are some souls worth more than others, like virgins as opposed to politicians?


----------



## Surlysomething

I miss him so much.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I want to resurrect Hedy Lamarr and have sex with her.


----------



## prplecat

Celibacy can be a marvelous thing, but I'm severely touch-deprived.


----------



## Windigo

*Sigh*

They say women are difficult, well, men can be difficult too  

I tend to get crushes only for guys who ''like me but don't want a relationship just friends with benefits''..:doh:


----------



## pegz

Patience... I wish I had more.


----------



## Kdavis7908

I am paralized by fear around women


----------



## chicken legs

I hate it when I try to keep it real and  it goes wrong. In other words, I lost it and went off on some folks. Not cute but it did turn me on..haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that I wish we had sick days around here because I still feel sick. A nap would really help.

I can't get warm. I need a warm body and a dangerous blanket wrapped around me.


----------



## Mordecai

I wish my weekend were longer.


----------



## WomanlyHips

Sitting here in his tent of a shirt, that he left here moons ago, but secretly stow away because of the faint whiffs I'll catch of him- colonge and a tinge tobacco. 

I confess that I'm experiencing euphoric recall of Friday night. He dressed so smartly in a shirt and tie, as we ate street tacos in his car, snorting like an idiot as he'd inadvertently dribble grease down the front of his shirt. 

My laughter was so goofy and abundant, given so freely. His beard tickling my chin as he'd steal a kiss, his bear-like paws caressing my face. My Niagara Heart playing in the background, I miss him.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

WomanlyHips said:


> Sitting here in his tent of a shirt, that he left here moons ago, but secretly stow away because of the faint whiffs I'll catch of him- colonge and a tinge tobacco.
> 
> I confess that I'm experiencing euphoric recall of Friday night. He dressed so smartly in a shirt and tie, as we ate street tacos in his car, snorting like an idiot as he'd inadvertently dribble grease down the front of his shirt.
> 
> My laughter was so goofy and abundant, given so freely. His beard tickling my chin as he'd steal a kiss, his bear-like paws caressing my face. My Niagara Heart playing in the background, I miss him.


----------



## Hole

I confess that I want this week to be over right this second. Today was one of those days where it was really hard doing what I do for a living. I'm sure everyone has those days. It just really sucked to feel so drained and stressed.


----------



## SitiTomato

I confess that I worry I may not be compatible with anybody or just not cut out for relationships in general.

I also confess that I spent way too long wondering if I should confess that because it'd make me seem like a big downer


----------



## FishCharming

SitiTomato said:


> I confess that I worry I may not be compatible with anybody or just not cut out for relationships in general.
> 
> I also confess that I spent way too long wondering if I should confess that because it'd make me seem like a big downer



i dont want to sound like some sort of cliche or anything but i felt that way too until just recently. not only did i not feel like i was cut out for one but i really didnt want one. the bother and tedium of relationships just wasnt worth anything i'd get out of it. but then you meet that one person that makes you realize why no other relationship has ever worked out before (totally stole that from someone's FB post, lol) and you just cant jump in fast enough! 

so hang in there and keep sampling the buffet. eventually you'll find something you like.


----------



## rellis10

IC i'm dreading tomorrow, that place always makes me feel like the dirt on the bottom of someone's shoe.


----------



## Surlysomething

Old lady perfume makes me want to retch.


----------



## Melian

After ~5 years, I am sooooo close to finishing my PhD, so of course everything in the lab decides to stop working and drag things out for as long as possible. It feels like it will never end.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> After ~5 years, I am sooooo close to finishing my PhD, so of course everything in the lab decides to stop working and drag things out for as long as possible. It feels like it will never end.


 

Ghosts in the machine. Hang in there lady..light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> After ~5 years, I am sooooo close to finishing my PhD, so of course everything in the lab decides to stop working and drag things out for as long as possible. It feels like it will never end.



Tell them you've infected them all with a deadly virus and the only way to get the antidote is to haul ass.


----------



## Tad

djudex said:


> Tell them you've infected them all with a deadly virus and the only way to get the antidote is to haul ass.



I like Djudex's suggestion....although whether or not they'd believe you'd really give them the antidote afterwards....


----------



## Surlysomething

_Now you're just somebody that I used to know..._


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> I like Djudex's suggestion....although whether or not they'd believe you'd really give them the antidote afterwards....



We're only level 2 biosafety - no deadly viruses 

Could tell them that I have the HIV, though, and have been bleeding on their lunches. Haha.


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i started watching Battlestar Gallactica yesterday. And i confess that i like it...


----------



## Anjula

IC that I'm still a huge mess but I feel great. Also I adopt a cat today...and I'm in love with Pidzama Porno


----------



## CastingPearls

Anjula said:


> IC that I'm still a huge mess but I feel great. Also I adopt a cat today...and I'm in love with Pidzama Porno


Pics of the cat, prosz&#281; !!!!! Also, do you still have rats or ferrets or am I confusing you with someone else?


----------



## samuraiscott

IC I want to scream.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I got married on Sunday and didn't tell anyone. For all of you that are friends with me on Facebook, please don't say anything....my husband and I are sure that if this information is released, his ex will want more money and my ex will want to pay less. Hahahahahaha


----------



## CastingPearls

I'm done grieving for the dead.


----------



## chicken legs

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I got married on Sunday and didn't tell anyone. For all of you that are friends with me on Facebook, please don't say anything....my husband and I are sure that if this information is released, his ex will want more money and my ex will want to pay less. Hahahahahaha



I know its only January..but you get confession of the year award, with a dash of good luck and congrats.:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

I want people to STFU so I can have a quiet, easy day.


----------



## Anjula

CastingPearls said:


> Pics of the cat, prosz&#281; !!!!! Also, do you still have rats or ferrets or am I confusing you with someone else?



I don't have 'em anymore. I will post a pic as soon as I will use my mac lol but he is amazingly awesome, soooo cuddly


----------



## chicken legs

Ic I have become a fan of Ghost Hunters on the Travel Channel. The cool thing is the crew is based in Sin City.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

chicken legs said:


> Ic I have become a fan of Ghost Hunters on the Travel Channel. The cool thing is the crew is based in Sin City.



I haven't watched ghost hunters in a few years now but is this a new crew? Because the they from Maine or Rhode island area.


----------



## chicken legs

Lil BigginZ said:


> I haven't watched ghost hunters in a few years now but is this a new crew? Because the they from Maine or Rhode island area.



haha..You are right, I meant Ghost Adventures. There are so many on these days.


----------



## samuraiscott

IC I am stronger than the storm. (I hope)


----------



## Deanna

chicken legs said:


> Ic I have become a fan of Ghost Adventures on the Travel Channel. The cool thing is the crew is based in Sin City.



I confess Zak Bagans is the first buff man I have ever found hot, no fattening up necessary. It has something to do with his "Dude, I am going to kick your ass" attitude toward demons and that hair.


----------



## FishCharming

IC that my christmas tree is still up... /sigh


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC a friend messaged me on FB: need my cock sucked

he *says* it was meant for his GF  

how fuckin funny is that!, he tried to turn it in to a
convo....

TFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF *


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

FishCharming said:


> IC that my christmas tree is still up... /sigh



Don't feel bad, mine is still up too. This is the latest I've ever had a tree up until. But at least I have a good excuse...I was just about to take it down one weekend and then I got sick and went into the hospital for 2 1/2 weeks. One day I was talking to my mom on the phone and she said "Is your tree still up?" I'd forgotten all about it. I'm lucky my kids didn't burn down the apt. while I was gone, nevermind taking down the tree. So I just got home from the hospital a few days ago (I'm fine, but have to stay off my one foot) and there my tree sits...mocking me. lol 

Hang hearts on it and call it a Valentine's tree!


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC a friend messaged me on FB: need my cock sucked
> 
> he *says* it was meant for his GF
> 
> how fuckin funny is that!, he tried to turn it in to a
> convo....
> 
> TFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF *



Yeah, because we all make *THAT* accident on occasion.
Sounds like someone was doing a little fishing.


Then again, if most guys were completely honest at all times, that would probably be a good 90% of all FB status updates.


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Yeah, because we all make *THAT* accident on occasion.
> Sounds like someone was doing a little fishing.
> 
> 
> Then again, if most guys were completely honest at all times, that would probably be a good 90% of all FB status updates.



*ya that thought occurred to me...but I haven't seen / talked to him in like 15+ years...and ZERO INTEREST....*


----------



## Surlysomething

I already feel like i'm going to have a very low bullshit threshold this week.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I took a temp job at my old job just to check a totally juicy BHM I had (ok, have) a crush on. He was looking delicious..:eat2: and I (of course) was tooo chicken to get to close to him..haha


----------



## CleverBomb

FishCharming said:


> IC that my christmas tree is still up... /sigh


Wrong! You're just getting a head-start on NEXT Christmas!
Ten months early, biatches! How's THAT for planning ahead!



-Rusty


----------



## chicken legs

Deanna said:


> I confess Zak Bagans is the first buff man I have ever found hot, no fattening up necessary. It has something to do with his "Dude, I am going to kick your ass" attitude toward demons and that hair.



I noticed his work before I noticed him. I happened to catch a show while chillaxin with Escapist. Then after a couple of shows I noticed how juicy he and his crew was. So I checked him out and found he lives out here now.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I AM TOTALLY FREAKED OUT....
I am supposed to be leaving on a jet plane at 7am for Cozumel....
however, my besty has been MIA since Saturday, that I was GOING with...

I called her brother at 8am...and he admitted he was concerned...then her
other besty and she was freaking out totally too.....finally the police were
called and she is on her way to hospital about 90 miles away and it's snowing....

I am so worried...she was conscious but not coherent

*


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I AM TOTALLY FREAKED OUT....
> I am supposed to be leaving on a jet plane at 7am for Cozumel....
> however, my besty has been MIA since Saturday, that I was GOING with...
> 
> I called her brother at 8am...and he admitted he was concerned...then her
> other besty and she was freaking out totally too.....finally the police were
> called and she is on her way to hospital about 90 miles away and it's snowing....
> 
> I am so worried...she was conscious but not coherent
> 
> *



Scary deal. I hope all goes well for your friend.


----------



## topher38

I have started to do yoga. and getting into a little better shape..


----------



## HDANGEL15

LeoGibson said:


> Scary deal. I hope all goes well for your friend.



*thanks my brother.....not good news...she had a very severe stroke and wasn't found for 3-4 days... she can't communicate at all, didn't recognize her own family.....it's scary and I just canceled our trip to Cozumel tomorrow*


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks my brother.....not good news...she had a very severe stroke and wasn't found for 3-4 days... she can't communicate at all, didn't recognize her own family.....it's scary and I just canceled our trip to Cozumel tomorrow*


I'm sorry about your friend. I hope she does improve and has a speedy recovery.


----------



## EvilPrincess

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks my brother.....not good news...she had a very severe stroke and wasn't found for 3-4 days... she can't communicate at all, didn't recognize her own family.....it's scary and I just canceled our trip to Cozumel tomorrow*



Best healing thoughts being sent your way and to your friend. That is so scary.


----------



## imfree

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks my brother.....not good news...she had a very severe stroke and wasn't found for 3-4 days... she can't communicate at all, didn't recognize her own family.....it's scary and I just canceled our trip to Cozumel tomorrow*



My healing wishes and prayers go out on behalf of your friend, HD.


----------



## SitiTomato

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks my brother.....not good news...she had a very severe stroke and wasn't found for 3-4 days... she can't communicate at all, didn't recognize her own family.....it's scary and I just canceled our trip to Cozumel tomorrow*



That's horrific. I'm so so sorry to hear that. 

It will be a long hard road but I wish her all the best luck in her recovery and I hope you get your friend back.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> I'm sorry about your friend. I hope she does improve and has a speedy recovery.



* 
(((CP)))) ty for the warm words :kiss2:*



EvilPrincess said:


> Best healing thoughts being sent your way and to your friend. That is so scary.



*((((EP)))) thanks....we need em, big time!!*



imfree said:


> My healing wishes and prayers go out on behalf of your friend, HD.



*(((IM))) thanks brother, I appreciate your prayers, keep em comin'*



SitiTomato said:


> That's horrific. I'm so so sorry to hear that.
> 
> It will be a long hard road but I wish her all the best luck in her recovery and I hope you get your friend back.


*
((STIL))) it is horrific, no better words to describe this situation, her 23 & 26 yr old sons are by her side, with her brother, and I am heading there now, unfortunately this happened 100 miles from where all of us live, but it is what it is....the swelling is terrible and the prognosis is not great..BUT MIRACLES HAPPEN ALL THE TIME...and I believe
*


----------



## Rathkhan

IC that a shopping trip a couple of weeks ago left me in a place I hadn't been for a very long time. I am normally the type of person who lets things roll off my back if they are insulting or hurtful and I move on. I'm not sure why this particular incident was different or especially damaging, but I think it's the first time in some years anyone has ever been... openly insulting or hurtful towards me and perhaps that was somewhat of a shock. 

I was in the supermarket, shopping for foodstuffs (I eat high fat, low carb to maintain a heart health), and a group of... well I'd call them girls but they had to be at least nearly 18; decided to begin following me around the store aisles and I figured they were just shopping as well. That is until I turned to grab something off the shelf and caught one of them making grandiose gestures out of the corner of my eye, and turned to look only to be met with all of them staring at me and laughing, before one of them yelled out "Oh my God.... you are SO fat! How do you even live with yourself?" before bolting away. The gestures I caught out of the corner of my eye were one of the girls holding her arms out as if accommodating a large waist and waddling like a penguin... puffing her cheeks out. 

I hadn't expected something this... obviously offensive from someone their age. It just reinforced the fact that in today's society... I am an animal. I am less than human. I am the dog that gets kicked openly while people watch but do nothing. 

I have spent the last couple of weeks with this scene playing in my head over and over again. Would it have impacted me so severely if it had been a couple of really young kids instead of ~18 year old girls? Kids who maybe hadn't been taught manners or felt the sting of insults themselves yet so didn't know better? I can't say... 

All I know is... it has impacted me on some deep level that I have still been unable to shake. Logically, I realize that they aren't worth worrying over. Logic doesn't seem to be able to shake the feelings this time though... 

I joined a gym a couple of days ago. Planet Fitness. It opens in a couple of weeks. I have laid out a diet plan for myself... 

I miss human touch... I miss walking through a store and not feeling like a spectacle. I miss blending in.


----------



## Surlysomething

Rathkhan said:


> IC that a shopping trip a couple of weeks ago left me in a place I hadn't been for a very long time. I am normally the type of person who lets things roll off my back if they are insulting or hurtful and I move on. I'm not sure why this particular incident was different or especially damaging, but I think it's the first time in some years anyone has ever been... openly insulting or hurtful towards me and perhaps that was somewhat of a shock.
> 
> I was in the supermarket, shopping for foodstuffs (I eat high fat, low carb to maintain a heart health), and a group of... well I'd call them girls but they had to be at least nearly 18; decided to begin following me around the store aisles and I figured they were just shopping as well. That is until I turned to grab something off the shelf and caught one of them making grandiose gestures out of the corner of my eye, and turned to look only to be met with all of them staring at me and laughing, before one of them yelled out "Oh my God.... you are SO fat! How do you even live with yourself?" before bolting away. The gestures I caught out of the corner of my eye were one of the girls holding her arms out as if accommodating a large waist and waddling like a penguin... puffing her cheeks out.
> 
> I hadn't expected something this... obviously offensive from someone their age. It just reinforced the fact that in today's society... I am an animal. I am less than human. I am the dog that gets kicked openly while people watch but do nothing.
> 
> I have spent the last couple of weeks with this scene playing in my head over and over again. Would it have impacted me so severely if it had been a couple of really young kids instead of ~18 year old girls? Kids who maybe hadn't been taught manners or felt the sting of insults themselves yet so didn't know better? I can't say...
> 
> All I know is... it has impacted me on some deep level that I have still been unable to shake. Logically, I realize that they aren't worth worrying over. Logic doesn't seem to be able to shake the feelings this time though...
> 
> I joined a gym a couple of days ago. Planet Fitness. It opens in a couple of weeks. I have laid out a diet plan for myself...
> 
> I miss human touch... I miss walking through a store and not feeling like a spectacle. I miss blending in.


 
Mother^%$#&@. This really, really pisses me off.

Who do people think they are? Seriously? I would have LOST MY SHIT if someone did that to me. 

I'm so very sorry you had to go through it. But you have to know that they are a tiny, TINY, insignigicant part of the population and are of little value to anything or anyone. Seriously. One day something in life will come along and slap them in the face and wake them up.

You are not an animal. Fuck those little bitches. There is NOTHING wrong with you. NOTHING. And you should only go to the gym if you WANT to go. 

They are zero. The fact that you are upset by this shows that you ARE SOMETHING and deserve better.

DO NO LET THIS BOTHER YOU. Please. It's not worth it. They're not worth it.

You are.


----------



## Tad

HDANGEL15 said:


> *thanks my brother.....not good news...she had a very severe stroke and wasn't found for 3-4 days... she can't communicate at all, didn't recognize her own family.....it's scary and I just canceled our trip to Cozumel tomorrow*



Oh, how horrific  Fingers crossed for your friend. And I'm glad you kept agitating, and that got people to finally check in on her. Good luck on keeping centred during this super emotionally-overturning time.



Rathkhan said:


> IC that a shopping trip a couple of weeks ago left me in a place I hadn't been for a very long time. .......
> 
> I hadn't expected something this... obviously offensive from someone their age.
> .



That can be an incredibly cruel age. For some that age, all that matters is getting in good with their group, and if a few points can be scored by cruetly to others, many won't hesitate. If asked about it, no doubt they'd claim "We were just joking around...." and otherwise suggest that it wasn't a serious offense....because to them, those who are not of their group may not really count at all. I'd say that your size is not that big of a factor in them happening to target you. Could equally happen for clothing, hair, way you walk....anything that makes you stand out from the crowd.


----------



## Surlysomething

Tad said:


> That can be an incredibly cruel age. For some that age, all that matters is getting in good with their group, and if a few points can be scored by cruetly to others, many won't hesitate. If asked about it, no doubt they'd claim "We were just joking around...." and otherwise suggest that it wasn't a serious offense....because to them, those who are not of their group may not really count at all. I'd say that your size is not that big of a factor in them happening to target you. Could equally happen for clothing, hair, way you walk....anything that makes you stand out from the crowd.


 
Their age doesn't excuse it. I wish more people would stand up and say something about it. Turning the other cheek all the time just lets it go on and on.


----------



## rellis10

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> ((STIL))) it is horrific, no better words to describe this situation, her 23 & 26 yr old sons are by her side, with her brother, and I am heading there now, unfortunately this happened 100 miles from where all of us live, but it is what it is....the swelling is terrible and the prognosis is not great..BUT MIRACLES HAPPEN ALL THE TIME...and I believe
> *



I'm sending your friend all my best thoughts, and wish you and all her friends and family the strength to cope and help her through.



Rathkhan said:


> I joined a gym a couple of days ago. Planet Fitness. It opens in a couple of weeks. I have laid out a diet plan for myself...
> 
> I miss human touch... I miss walking through a store and not feeling like a spectacle. I miss blending in.



I can only echo Surly's comments. Don't be forced into anything because of other people. What counts is your happiness and whether you want to change, not changing for the sake of a group of ill-mannered ignorant girls.


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> Their age doesn't excuse it. I wish more people would stand up and say something about it. Turning the other cheek all the time just lets it go on and on.



Of course it doesn't excuse it--they behavior was abominable. I highly encourage anyone seeing someone behave that way to say or do something. I'm just saying that the fact that a pack of late-teen brats targetted him does not mean that to the typicaly, more mature, person he is a pariah.


----------



## SitiTomato

Unless you're 16 yourself you really shouldn't let the yelled insults of teen girls get to you dude. Especially not enough to dwell on it for weeks afterword.


Come on, that's what they DO. I also guarantee you one of those girls was totally into you and couldn't understand her interest. It's the teen equivalent of pulling pigtails in the playground.


...Or maybe I read too much BHM fan fiction...


----------



## FishCharming

i think you should have just punched her right in the face. just reached over and *punched. her. right. in. the. face.* for making you feel negatively about your size. better yet, maybe you should have kidnapped her, restrained her in some manner and hooked her up to a feeding machine! 

yes, feeding machine is the obvious answer in this situation. you should forcibly feed her until she is fat and then release her into the wild to be degraded. :happy:


----------



## Rathkhan

FishCharming said:


> i think you should have just punched her right in the face. just reached over and *punched. her. right. in. the. face.* for making you feel negatively about your size. better yet, maybe you should have kidnapped her, restrained her in some manner and hooked her up to a feeding machine!
> 
> yes, feeding machine is the obvious answer in this situation. you should forcibly feed her until she is fat and then release her into the wild to be degraded. :happy:



lol that made me laugh! Thanks!


----------



## Rathkhan

Thanks all for the responses. It's nice to have a place where people understand the trials and tribulations we big folk endure.

As for the gym etc... I actually did that not just because of the incident, but because of the overall tiredness of increasingly limited mobility and growing indifference to socializing. I think this was just the final straw that pushed me over the edge.


----------



## LeoGibson

Rathkhan said:


> Thanks all for the responses. It's nice to have a place where people understand the trials and tribulations we big folk endure.
> 
> As for the gym etc... I actually did that not just because of the incident, but because of the overall tiredness of increasingly limited mobility and growing indifference to socializing. I think this was just the final straw that pushed me over the edge.



If it's something you're into then go for it. If you're not familiar already with it, I'd highly recommend T-mag.com for great training protocols to use and choose from, a lot of cutting edge nutritional info with no bullshit, and top of the line supplements.

The forums will run you into almost zero people that are size accepting, so I don't spend much time there. But I can attest from personal experience about the rest of the site.


----------



## BigChaz

If tennage if a teennage girls messing with me then i would i like yell at them and prob tell them that this it not a problem and it dont even really even matter what they think bout me cause I am strong proud and brave and I know I am so they aint mean nothing to me cause they bitches. 


They bitches.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Rathkhan said:


> IC that a shopping trip a couple of weeks ago left me in a place I hadn't been for a very long time. I am normally the type of person who lets things roll off my back if they are insulting or hurtful and I move on. I'm not sure why this particular incident was different or especially damaging, but I think it's the first time in some years anyone has ever been... openly insulting or hurtful towards me and perhaps that was somewhat of a shock.
> 
> I was in the supermarket, shopping for foodstuffs (I eat high fat, low carb to maintain a heart health), and a group of... well I'd call them girls but they had to be at least nearly 18; decided to begin following me around the store aisles and I figured they were just shopping as well. That is until I turned to grab something off the shelf and caught one of them making grandiose gestures out of the corner of my eye, and turned to look only to be met with all of them staring at me and laughing, before one of them yelled out "Oh my God.... you are SO fat! How do you even live with yourself?" before bolting away. The gestures I caught out of the corner of my eye were one of the girls holding her arms out as if accommodating a large waist and waddling like a penguin... puffing her cheeks out.
> 
> I hadn't expected something this... obviously offensive from someone their age. *It just reinforced the fact that in today's society... I am an animal.* I am less than human. I am the dog that gets kicked openly while people watch but do nothing.
> 
> I have spent the last couple of weeks with this scene playing in my head over and over again. Would it have impacted me so severely if it had been a couple of really young kids instead of ~18 year old girls? Kids who maybe hadn't been taught manners or felt the sting of insults themselves yet so didn't know better? I can't say...
> 
> All I know is... it has impacted me on some deep level that I have still been unable to shake. Logically, I realize that they aren't worth worrying over. Logic doesn't seem to be able to shake the feelings this time though...
> 
> I joined a gym a couple of days ago. Planet Fitness. It opens in a couple of weeks. I have laid out a diet plan for myself...
> 
> I miss human touch... I miss walking through a store and not feeling like a spectacle. I miss blending in.



Unless they have big-boy jobs and are paying taxes, they aren't contributing members of society. 

On a serious note though, pretty much what Surly said, I don't think they count as a generalization of society. Fuck em, and I hope you got some good noms. 

Seriously though, fuck'em.


----------



## samuraiscott

I confess that during this very difficult time I have had a hard time letting nature take its course. As humans none of us like to give up and sort of control, and putting my Mama in God's hands was not easy. I confess that letting go of my mother's physical body is fucking horrible because I want to be able to hold her hand, look into her beautiful blue eyes, and tell her how much I love her. I also confess that having someone who loves me and cares for me care for me was the single greatest gift anyone at any given time has given me, and one that this week I received thankfully and wholeheartedly. It may have changed my life. Thank You for showing me kindness and tenderness when I needed it the most.


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

I confess that I just sneezed so hard I peed a little. Oops.


----------



## Surlysomething

samuraiscott said:


> I confess that during this very difficult time I have had a hard time letting nature take its course. As humans none of us like to give up and sort of control, and putting my Mama in God's hands was not easy. I confess that letting go of my mother's physical body is fucking horrible because I want to be able to hold her hand, look into her beautiful blue eyes, and tell her how much I love her. I also confess that having someone who loves me and cares for me care for me was the single greatest gift anyone at any given time has given me, and one that this week I received thankfully and wholeheartedly. It may have changed my life. Thank You for showing me kindness and tenderness when I needed it the most.


 
What a sweet tribute to your Mom. <3


----------



## CastingPearls

samuraiscott said:


> I confess that during this very difficult time I have had a hard time letting nature take its course. As humans none of us like to give up and sort of control, and putting my Mama in God's hands was not easy. I confess that letting go of my mother's physical body is fucking horrible because I want to be able to hold her hand, look into her beautiful blue eyes, and tell her how much I love her. I also confess that having someone who loves me and cares for me care for me was the single greatest gift anyone at any given time has given me, and one that this week I received thankfully and wholeheartedly. It may have changed my life. Thank You for showing me kindness and tenderness when I needed it the most.


It's never easy, and your being her primary caregiver and closest child, it's especially hard. I'm so very sorry about your mother, Scott. And I'm also very thankful that someone special was there to take good care of you, because you deserve it. It was an answer to my prayers because I didn't want you to have to deal with this alone.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> It's never easy, and your being her primary caregiver and closest child, it's especially hard. I'm so very sorry about your mother, Scott. And I'm also very thankful that someone special was there to take good care of you, because you deserve it. It was an answer to my prayers because I didn't want you to have to deal with this alone.


*
CP said it well.....she is at peace now....an angel to watch over you*


----------



## chicken legs

Rathkhan said:


> IC that a shopping trip a couple of weeks ago left me in a place I hadn't been for a very long time. I am normally the type of person who lets things roll off my back if they are insulting or hurtful and I move on. I'm not sure why this particular incident was different or especially damaging, but I think it's the first time in some years anyone has ever been... openly insulting or hurtful towards me and perhaps that was somewhat of a shock.
> 
> I was in the supermarket, shopping for foodstuffs (I eat high fat, low carb to maintain a heart health), and a group of... well I'd call them girls but they had to be at least nearly 18; decided to begin following me around the store aisles and I figured they were just shopping as well. That is until I turned to grab something off the shelf and caught one of them making grandiose gestures out of the corner of my eye, and turned to look only to be met with all of them staring at me and laughing, before one of them yelled out "Oh my God.... you are SO fat! How do you even live with yourself?" before bolting away. The gestures I caught out of the corner of my eye were one of the girls holding her arms out as if accommodating a large waist and waddling like a penguin... puffing her cheeks out.
> 
> I hadn't expected something this... obviously offensive from someone their age. It just reinforced the fact that in today's society... I am an animal. I am less than human. I am the dog that gets kicked openly while people watch but do nothing.
> 
> I have spent the last couple of weeks with this scene playing in my head over and over again. Would it have impacted me so severely if it had been a couple of really young kids instead of ~18 year old girls? Kids who maybe hadn't been taught manners or felt the sting of insults themselves yet so didn't know better? I can't say...
> 
> All I know is... it has impacted me on some deep level that I have still been unable to shake. Logically, I realize that they aren't worth worrying over. Logic doesn't seem to be able to shake the feelings this time though...
> 
> I joined a gym a couple of days ago. Planet Fitness. It opens in a couple of weeks. I have laid out a diet plan for myself...
> 
> I miss human touch... I miss walking through a store and not feeling like a spectacle. I miss blending in.



I thought the Mean Girl Diet was fake...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Knjf3ABPc0E&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLB15F70BFEB811E34

I hope that made you laugh and good luck on your journey. However, what if you get so much swagger that you end up not blending in anyway. I am also jealous that it has been years since someone was rude to you. Interesting


----------



## samuraiscott

IC that sometimes I can be easily confused.:blink:


----------



## CleverBomb

BigChaz said:


> If tennage if a teennage girls messing with me then i would i like yell at them and prob tell them that this it not a problem and it dont even really even matter what they think bout me cause I am strong proud and brave and I know I am so they aint mean nothing to me cause they bitches.
> 
> 
> They bitches.


Give the b!tch a diatribe.
B!tches love diatribes.

-Rusty


----------



## SitiTomato

I confess that despite my outward uncaring "market driven Hallmark holiday" attitude, Valentine's left me feeling a lot lonelier than I let on.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I did have a *VALENTINE*....but too far away to kiss *

:batting:


----------



## HDANGEL15

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I did have a *VALENTINE*....but too far away to kiss *
> 
> :batting:



*IC this same valentine has messed with my head off/on for years....runs hot hot hot then cold cold cold....and honestly just doesn't understand women

it hurts alot, mostly mad at myself for letting myself get my hopes up for possibilities again, after letting them go so many times........:doh:*


----------



## MrBob

IC that I hooked up with someone from this board then had a mini meltdown that kind of put the kybosh on any relationship with her (not that she was the reason for said meltdown) which led me to step away from the board for several months. I'm back and in a much better headspace.

To quote the wise words of KingBoo :- 'HMU ladies!'


----------



## BigChaz

MrBob said:


> IC that I hooked up with someone from this board then had a mini meltdown that kind of put the kybosh on any relationship with her (not that she was the reason for said meltdown) which led me to step away from the board for several months. I'm back and in a much better headspace.
> 
> To quote the wise words of KingBoo :- 'HMU ladies!'



My ass is still sore


----------



## CastingPearls

MrBob said:


> IC that I hooked up with someone from this board then had a mini meltdown that kind of put the kybosh on any relationship with her (not that she was the reason for said meltdown) which led me to step away from the board for several months. I'm back and in a much better headspace.
> 
> To quote the wise words of KingBoo :- 'HMU ladies!'


Does she know she wasn't the reason for your meltdown?


----------



## samuraiscott

IC It's never a good idea to quote King Boo, OR someone else who shall remain nameless.


----------



## MrBob

CastingPearls said:


> Does she know she wasn't the reason for your meltdown?



Yes. I explained that it wasn't anything about her but more my own personal situation that was causing me problems. I don't want to be a drama queen about it though, I've had enough navel gazing to last me a lifetime lately.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

I had a dream last night that I was having sex with someone from this board. (Fight amongst yourselves to be that lucky dream guy. lol) :blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I have not had a raise in 3 years....and the promises have been endless...
tonite the 2 partners of the firm asked me into the office to discuss this...
i feel like I was scammed by the best of em- they negotiate for a living and I DON'T

I know I should be thrilled, I got an 11.5% raise......but somehow I am just feeling duped by them....

this is me being UNGRATEFUL at the worst- IC I KNOW THIS...I am so happy to have a job, and not hate the people I work with lol

i am gonna quit whining now...and turn my frown into a smile with my happy purring kitty by my side *


----------



## samuraiscott

IC that my house no longer feels like a home. They say that home is where the heart is, and my heart is in two different places; Part of it is in Heaven with my Mama and the other part is somewhere else.....


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I have not had a raise in 3 years....and the promises have been endless...
> tonite the 2 partners of the firm asked me into the office to discuss this...
> i feel like I was scammed by the best of em- they negotiate for a living and I DON'T
> 
> I know I should be thrilled, I got an 11.5% raise......but somehow I am just feeling duped by them....
> 
> this is me being UNGRATEFUL at the worst- IC I KNOW THIS...I am so happy to have a job, and not hate the people I work with lol
> 
> i am gonna quit whining now...and turn my frown into a smile with my happy purring kitty by my side *




CONGRATS on the raise!! Anything is better than nothing. (especially these days)


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *...I know I should be thrilled, I got an 11.5% raise......but somehow I am just feeling duped by them....*



After hearing this, I now have this song stuck in my head! 

Congrats on what you did get! Where I work you get a 1% bump each year for the first two years and then zilch after that.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> CONGRATS on the raise!! Anything is better than nothing. (especially these days)



*TRUE THAT!!!!!*



LeoGibson said:


> After hearing this, I now have this song stuck in my head!
> 
> Congrats on what you did get! Where I work you get a 1% bump each year for the first two years and then zilch after that.


*
hear that loud and clear...gratitude is there...but RESUME IS OFFICIALLY OUT!!! LOL*


----------



## Tad

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I have not had a raise in 3 years....and the promises have been endless...
> tonite the 2 partners of the firm asked me into the office to discuss this...
> i feel like I was scammed by the best of em- they negotiate for a living and I DON'T
> 
> I know I should be thrilled, I got an 11.5% raise......but somehow I am just feeling duped by them....
> 
> this is me being UNGRATEFUL at the worst- IC I KNOW THIS...I am so happy to have a job, and not hate the people I work with lol
> 
> i am gonna quit whining now...and turn my frown into a smile with my happy purring kitty by my side *



I guess it depends on what you were led to believe....11.5% probably beats the cost of living increase over the last three years, but if you were led to expect that once you had experience you'd be making quite a bit more, and it took three years to get that....yah, I'd be feeling pretty deceived too.

Mind you, after five years here, without any change in compensation, I guess I have to admit I err on the side of being grateful I'm being paid. 

But I can understand having your resume out, for me I've had most of my substantial pay increases through changing jobs.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Tad said:


> I guess it depends on what you were led to believe....11.5% probably beats the cost of living increase over the last three years, but if you were led to expect that once you had experience you'd be making quite a bit more, and it took three years to get that....yah, I'd be feeling pretty deceived too.
> 
> Mind you, after five years here, without any change in compensation, I guess I have to admit I err on the side of being grateful I'm being paid.
> 
> But I can understand having your resume out, for me I've had most of my substantial pay increases through changing jobs.


*
interesting you say what you did....lets put it this way...the boss claims she never knew *HOT LITTLE* I was earning...and I suppose I did expect much bigger raise...so yeah......resumes out...can't hurt!*


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> interesting you say what you did....lets put it this way...the boss claims she never knew *HOT LITTLE* I was earning...and I suppose I did expect much bigger raise...so yeah......resumes out...can't hurt!*


Hooray on the raise, best luck on a new and better job!
-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb

CleverBomb said:


> Hooray on the raise, best luck on a new and better job!
> -Rusty


IC that I was more than a little relieved that I got over Cajon Summit without incident. 

The haze that I thought was just dust from the 30 MPH headwind turned into pea-soup fog, and the dashboard thermometer that had been reading between the low 50s and low 40s all the way from Vegas, started ticking down toward freezing -- but didn't _quite_ get there, fortunately. 

I was on my motorcycle.

Managed to do the 130 mile leg of the trip from Barstow to my home without stopping, too, which is the longest I've been in the saddle at a stretch in over a year. 

An hour later, I'm _still_ thawing out... LOL

-Rusty


----------



## CleverBomb

Correction: apparently the winds weren't quite that high, at least not at the nearby weather recording station.

-Rusty


----------



## HDANGEL15

CleverBomb said:


> IC that I was more than a little relieved that I got over Cajon Summit without incident.
> 
> The haze that I thought was just dust from the 30 MPH headwind turned into pea-soup fog, and the dashboard thermometer that had been reading between the low 50s and low 40s all the way from Vegas, started ticking down toward freezing -- but didn't _quite_ get there, fortunately.
> 
> I was on my motorcycle.
> 
> Managed to do the 130 mile leg of the trip from Barstow to my home without stopping, too, which is the longest I've been in the saddle at a stretch in over a year.
> 
> An hour later, I'm _still_ thawing out... LOL
> 
> -Rusty



*yeah...I hate riding below 45 myself, although out east most people have heated jackets/vests/socks/gloves etc....and they say it's fine and comfy- however not owning any of the above, I wouldn't know.....

I also prefer to do only 100-115 mile stretches....although I haven't riden much in the last year ....*


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> *yeah...I hate riding below 45 myself, although out east most people have heated jackets/vests/socks/gloves etc....and they say it's fine and comfy- however not owning any of the above, I wouldn't know.....
> 
> I also prefer to do only 100-115 mile stretches....although I haven't riden much in the last year ....*


Heated gear really does work, and for year-round riding is highly desirable. 
Unfortunately, mine is still in storage from my recent move to Los Angeles.
I'll have to find it and dig it out for next time. 

Used to be able to do 160 miles (one tank of fuel) at a stretch, but a bruised tailbone from when I broke my leg a couple of years ago limits my endurance a bit. Now I'm only (usually) up for 100 miles at a go. 

And it's not really riding season in your neck of the woods yer. But Spring is just around the corner!

-Rusty


----------



## FishCharming

IC that i was supposed to start back on the keto today but i caved... damn cookies and cream chocolate hearts :eat2:


----------



## Paquito

My laptop died about a week and a half ago, and I just this new one today.

I'm back, skanks. Rejoice.


----------



## Dromond




----------



## HDANGEL15

FishCharming said:


> IC that i was supposed to start back on the keto today but i caved... damn cookies and cream chocolate hearts :eat2:




*WTF is KETO?*


----------



## FishCharming

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WTF is KETO?*



ketogenic diet


----------



## LeoGibson

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WTF is KETO?*



Think Atkins, only even more extreme!!


----------



## vardon_grip

HDANGEL15 said:


> *WTF is KETO?*



Maybe...ketogenic diet?


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

This is awesome 

View attachment mario.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Even little lies hurt.


----------



## PandaGeek

IC that I'm still in the worst head space I've ever been in and I don't know how to get out of it.

IC that some good friends and family are the only things that have kept me hanging on.

IC that I worry about being a burden on them.

IC that I hate clowns.

IC that I have an adorable cat.

- Chris

(Had to throw the last two in there so that I'm not a complete whiny boy)


----------



## rellis10

IC that recently I've been thinking more and more about losing weight.

It's not that I don't like how I look, because I do, I'm completely at peace with how I look. But I DO want to improve my fitness. Yesterday I somehow managed to get off the bus way too late for an interview and had to walk back through this particularly hilly town to get their on time. By the time I got there I felt like I was about to keel over, probably looked like it too... not great for a job interview.


----------



## Surlysomething

I typed all this out as a response to LeoGibson's 'lost weekend' post and then realized I was way out of line in that thread. Haha.

This is still pretty funny though.

My "lost weekend".

_This is going to sound sad, but it was 11.5 years ago. And I know it was that long because that is the last time I was drunk. Like, DRUNK DRUNK. Haha. I had a three day hangover from that night at the bar with the amazing Town Pants band. I was apparently so much fun that the bar was giving me drinks for free. And we were inbibing of some smuggled in liquers. I walked a downtown city street while taking my shirt off looking for a cab. Ruined a really great pair of Converse as well. Flirted relentlessly with a friends b/f and tried to take the bouncer home. (almost succeeded too  ). I was a hot mess. _

_I can't even think about getting hammered now without remembering that weekend and how horrible I felt for three days. Haha._

_It was fun though. But not worth repeating._


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I typed all this out as a response to LeoGibson's 'lost weekend' post and then realized I was way out of line in that thread. Haha.
> 
> This is still pretty funny though.
> 
> My "lost weekend".
> 
> _This is going to sound sad, but it was 11.5 years ago. And I know it was that long because that is the last time I was drunk. Like, DRUNK DRUNK. Haha. I had a three day hangover from that night at the bar with the amazing Town Pants band. I was apparently so much fun that the bar was giving me drinks for free. And we were inbibing of some smuggled in liquers. I walked a downtown city street while taking my shirt off looking for a cab. Ruined a really great pair of Converse as well. Flirted relentlessly with a friends b/f and tried to take the bouncer home. (almost succeeded too  ). I was a hot mess. _
> 
> _I can't even think about getting hammered now without remembering that weekend and how horrible I felt for three days. Haha._
> 
> _It was fun though. But not worth repeating._



If I'm ever in Vancouver, I'm sorry, but you're going to be repeating that weekend. 

And here's a random confession: apparently, there's another site called "Dimensions," and it's a site for autistic/learning-disabled people. As soon as I saw this, I immediately thought, "that explains so many of the idiotic posts on this site - they just posted on the wrong board."


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I typed all this out as a response to LeoGibson's 'lost weekend' post and then realized I was way out of line in that thread. Haha.
> 
> This is still pretty funny though.
> 
> My "lost weekend".
> 
> _This is going to sound sad, but it was 11.5 years ago. And I know it was that long because that is the last time I was drunk. Like, DRUNK DRUNK. Haha. I had a three day hangover from that night at the bar with the amazing Town Pants band. I was apparently so much fun that the bar was giving me drinks for free. And we were inbibing of some smuggled in liquers. I walked a downtown city street while taking my shirt off looking for a cab. Ruined a really great pair of Converse as well. Flirted relentlessly with a friends b/f and tried to take the bouncer home. (almost succeeded too  ). I was a hot mess. _
> 
> _I can't even think about getting hammered now without remembering that weekend and how horrible I felt for three days. Haha._
> 
> _It was fun though. But not worth repeating._



This sounds completely fucking awesome. I'm a firm believer that people should do this at least semi-regularly if at all possible!!

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

It was RIDICULOUS you two. God, I miss those shoes.


----------



## Zowie

Surlysomething said:


> Surly rocks



I hope to have a night as crazy as this.

In the meantime, in a serious funk tonight. Wine will solve my problems!


----------



## escapist

LeoGibson said:


> Think Atkins, only even more extreme!!



There is something more extreme than that? Atkins was find the spot when you go into deep Ketosis and then slowly add in 5 grams carbohydrates till your not deep in ketosis. It might have changed since the old school days of it but anyway around it that could be pretty extreme. I know someone who was only eating 10-20 Net grams per day!


----------



## LeoGibson

escapist said:


> There is something more extreme than that? Atkins was find the spot when you go into deep Ketosis and then slowly add in 5 grams carbohydrates till your not deep in ketosis. It might have changed since the old school days of it but anyway around it that could be pretty extreme. I know someone who was only eating 10-20 Net grams per day!



Yep, if what he's talking about is a true ketogenic diet, it is full on ketosis 24/7. You get all your fuel from ketones and take in as close to zero carbs as you can possibly get. It's pretty extreme, the only acceptable carbs are the ones in Metamucil fiber, which you will desperately need on this diet.


----------



## topher38

IC I have been hammered more in the last 3 months then anytime in my life.. hell I am hammered now....


----------



## escapist

LeoGibson said:


> Yep, if what he's talking about is a true ketogenic diet, it is full on ketosis 24/7. You get all your fuel from ketones and take in as close to zero carbs as you can possibly get. It's pretty extreme, the only acceptable carbs are the ones in Metamucil fiber, which you will desperately need on this diet.



All I can say is....DAaaaauuuummmmm!

I did drop down to 350 lbs from that but OMG is it extreme. I couldn't do it forever. I lost the bulk of the weight the first 2 months 40 lbs. then about 10 lbs a month eating meatloaf, burgers, pork-rind nacho's, and salad. Every day for 5 months.

I Confess: At this very moment I am making my 2nd Corned Beef Brisket this week with Carrots and Cabbage (no potato's).

I just keep it low carb not No carb...its to crazy tracking that you have to watch everything you eat, and count even the smallest carb.


----------



## CastingPearls

escapist said:


> All I can say is....DAaaaauuuummmmm!
> 
> I did drop down to 350 lbs from that but OMG is it extreme. I couldn't do it forever. I lost the bulk of the weight the first 2 months 40 lbs. then about 10 lbs a month eating meatloaf, burgers, pork-rind nacho's, and salad. Every day for 5 months.
> 
> I Confess: At this very moment I am making my 2nd Corned Beef Brisket this week with Carrots and Cabbage (no potato's).
> 
> I just keep it low carb not No carb...its to crazy tracking that you have to watch everything you eat, and count even the smallest carb.


I did the keto thing back when it was called something else and I had similar results and yeah, now when I do eat, I avoid carbs but then again there's times that bread or potatoes are irresistible and I think deprivation makes things worse so I indulge. 

And I NEVER turn down pastry.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> Yep, if what he's talking about is a true ketogenic diet, it is full on ketosis 24/7. You get all your fuel from ketones and take in as close to zero carbs as you can possibly get. It's pretty extreme, the only acceptable carbs are the ones in Metamucil fiber, which you will desperately need on this diet.



I'm on the keto diet and I only eat 20g carbs a day that I get through green leafy above ground veggies. You can't really go 0 carbs as there are hidden carbs in a lot of food. I don't take fiber pills/powder though. I get my fiber from flax meal and veggies. I've been on it since October 2011 and have lost 70 pounds so far. Best diet imo, I'm no longer hungry 24/7 like I use to be counting calories.


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm on the keto diet and I only eat 20g carbs a day that I get through green leafy above ground veggies. You can't really go 0 carbs as there are hidden carbs in a lot of food. I don't take fiber pills/powder though. I get my fiber from flax meal and veggies. I've been on it since October 2011 and have lost 70 pounds so far. Best diet imo, I'm no longer hungry 24/7 like I use to be counting calories.



Yeah, that's a solid , healthy plan. Back when I flirted with the idea of bodybuilding and not just straight powerlifting, I used pretty much that same plan to get from 325 down to 215.

However, that's still not a true ketogenic diet. You have to make sure there are 0 hidden carbs and you aren't supposed to even use metamucil, but if you don't, you'll be going in with salad tongs to get it out and get some relief. 

Usually that extreme diet is for very short periods right before competition to wring out every last ounce of fat in the body and get every cut and striation of muscle out for show.


----------



## escapist

CastingPearls said:


> I did the keto thing back when it was called something else and I had similar results and yeah, now when I do eat, I avoid carbs but then again there's times that bread or potatoes are irresistible and I think deprivation makes things worse so I indulge.
> 
> And I NEVER turn down pastry.



I sooooooo know what you mean. I'm diabetic now and still struggle turning carbs down. I was always a meat and potato's person. :eat2:



Lil BigginZ said:


> I'm on the keto diet and I only eat 20g carbs a day that I get through green leafy above ground veggies. You can't really go 0 carbs as there are hidden carbs in a lot of food. I don't take fiber pills/powder though. I get my fiber from flax meal and veggies. I've been on it since October 2011 and have lost 70 pounds so far. Best diet imo, I'm no longer hungry 24/7 like I use to be counting calories.



Congrats man! That is seriously awesome (not to mention fast). Are you working out too or anything like that? I have a really hard time getting past the hunger. Sometimes I can eat "normal" and feel fine and then all the sudden a binge hits me and I shovel truckloads down just trying to feel full. If you want to PM' I'd love to hear more about what your doing.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

escapist said:


> Congrats man! That is seriously awesome (not to mention fast). Are you working out too or anything like that? I have a really hard time getting past the hunger. Sometimes I can eat "normal" and feel fine and then all the sudden a binge hits me and I shovel truckloads down just trying to feel full. If you want to PM' I'd love to hear more about what your doing.



No strength training atm. I'm not worried about that until I get near my goal weight. I'm strictly just keto diet and cardio, exercise peddler and I just started up aerobics. It's funny because aerobics is whooping my ass. I sweat more in 15/25 minutes than I do 2 hours of cycling. I usually do 5 days aerobics and 2 days cycling. It's only been 70 pounds on keto and the rest (260 pounds) counting calories. I'm 470 now and my highest weight was 800. The thing with keto is with all that fat and protein you feel more full. That's why I fucking love this diet so much. I was binging every other week calorie counting which would make me bust my ass exercising the binge off only to do it again a few short weeks later.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> Yeah, that's a solid , healthy plan. Back when I flirted with the idea of bodybuilding and not just straight powerlifting, I used pretty much that same plan to get from 325 down to 215.
> 
> However, that's still not a true ketogenic diet. You have to make sure there are 0 hidden carbs and you aren't supposed to even use metamucil, but if you don't, you'll be going in with salad tongs to get it out and get some relief.
> 
> Usually that extreme diet is for very short periods right before competition to wring out every last ounce of fat in the body and get every cut and striation of muscle out for show.



It is a true ketogenic diet. I'm following the reddit keto plan (FAQ's). And everywhere else I have read up on it has the macro nutrients set at 60(fat)/35(protein)/5(carbs) a day. That's the macro's i'm following. All I know is it's working for me and is the best diet imo. I do know they have another version of keto for weight lifters. I believe it's something like cdk(?) or something like that.


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> No strength training atm. I'm not worried about that until I get near my goal weight. I'm strictly just keto diet and cardio, exercise peddler and I just started up aerobics. It's funny because aerobics is whooping my ass. I sweat more in 15/25 minutes than I do 2 hours of cycling. I usually do 5 days aerobics and 2 days cycling.



If you want something that works well for fat burning and is kinda fun in a jacked up masculine way. Get a 50 lb heavy bag and go for 3 minute rounds, balls out, mixed with a minute rest, just like an actual boxing match. That stuff melts the fat away like a furnace burning. My second suggestion is kettlebells. They kick ass for doing circuit style and they also help train your neural pathways for strength if you use them in such a manner.

Here's a couple of good sites I highly recommend for info in reaching your goals whatever they are. 

Dragon Door

Testosterone Nation


----------



## Lil BigginZ

LeoGibson said:


> If you want something that works well for fat burning and is kinda fun in a jacked up masculine way. Get a 50 lb heavy bag and go for 3 minute rounds, balls out, mixed with a minute rest, just like an actual boxing match. That stuff melts the fat away like a furnace burning. My second suggestion is kettlebells. They kick ass for doing circuit style and they also help train your neural pathways for strength if you use them in such a manner.
> 
> Here's a couple of good sites I highly recommend for info in reaching your goals whatever they are.
> 
> Dragon Door
> 
> Testosterone Nation



Well my big goal atm is to get to 250ish pounds and then take it from there is I want to move any lower. I'm 470 now from 800. I'm actually not sure if I should do strength training now or just weight until I get to my goal weight and then wait for after surgery. I know strength training will help with loose skin but let's face it. I've been above 500 pounds for the better part of 10 years. I'm going to have lots of extra skin. So surgery is going to be a necessity. I just don't know if I should wait until the goal or start now and slow the weight loss process down by building muscle.


----------



## LeoGibson

Lil BigginZ said:


> Well my big goal atm is to get to 250ish pounds and then take it from there is I want to move any lower. I'm 470 now from 800. I'm actually not sure if I should do strength training now or just weight until I get to my goal weight and then wait for after surgery. I know strength training will help with loose skin but let's face it. I've been above 500 pounds for the better part of 10 years. I'm going to have lots of extra skin. So surgery is going to be a necessity. I just don't know if I should wait until the goal or start now and slow the weight loss process down by building muscle.



You know, having not come from as far as you are coming from I can't say what will or won't be best for you. But, I will say that I'm from the camp that cardio is ok, but lifting is where its at. I think if physically you are in condition enough to lift I would and slowly work my way up. Whichever way though, that makes you feel good and healthy and keeps you motivated, then that is the right one for you.

Dude, you already rock, just coming from where you have and getting to where you are. As long as you're happy and feeling good, then you got the hardest part whooped already.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lil BigginZ said:


> Well my big goal atm is to get to 250ish pounds and then take it from there is I want to move any lower. I'm 470 now from 800. I'm actually not sure if I should do strength training now or just weight until I get to my goal weight and then wait for after surgery. I know strength training will help with loose skin but let's face it. I've been above 500 pounds for the better part of 10 years. I'm going to have lots of extra skin. So surgery is going to be a necessity. I just don't know if I should wait until the goal or start now and slow the weight loss process down by building muscle.


We're in basically the same boat, but you knew that. You *do* rock but you knew that too. When was the last time you had your heart checked? You should, you know, esp because at your highest weight enlarged hearts are more common ...this way you can start cardio knowing you're okay.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

CastingPearls said:


> We're in basically the same boat, but you knew that. You *do* rock but you knew that too. When was the last time you had your heart checked? You should, you know, esp because at your highest weight enlarged hearts are more common ...this way you can start cardio knowing you're okay.



I haven't been to one yet. I've been doing cardio since I started my new life back in July 2010.


----------



## escapist

CastingPearls said:


> We're in basically the same boat, but you knew that. You *do* rock but you knew that too. When was the last time you had your heart checked? You should, you know, esp because at your highest weight enlarged hearts are more common ...this way you can start cardio knowing you're okay.



I know you weren't talking to me but it's a real issue. I had mine checked a few years back when I had my first real hospitalization. It is on the border of "it might be to big" they said, but I'm 6'4" so I might just have a big heart and its normal. I didn't really get a solid answer.


----------



## FishCharming

Lil BigginZ said:


> Well my big goal atm is to get to 250ish pounds and then take it from there is I want to move any lower. I'm 470 now from 800. I'm actually not sure if I should do strength training now or just weight until I get to my goal weight and then wait for after surgery. I know strength training will help with loose skin but let's face it. I've been above 500 pounds for the better part of 10 years. I'm going to have lots of extra skin. So surgery is going to be a necessity. I just don't know if I should wait until the goal or start now and slow the weight loss process down by building muscle.



dense muscle ups your daily caloric needs so if you stay the eat the same amount you should lose more weight. 

BUT the last couple times i tried to lift weights on the keto diet it did not go well. while i have enough energy to get through my daily routine and even do moderate cardio, weights just weren't happening. i couldn't manage enough energy to work anything enough to get a burn.


----------



## CastingPearls

Lil BigginZ said:


> I haven't been to one yet. I've been doing cardio since I started my new life back in July 2010.


Are you taking vitamins daily? R--you really need to have a check-up. And yeah I forgot you've been using that pedaling thing (forgot the name). I'm joining a Planet Fitness. I've lost 320 so far and don't want to lose any momentum. I don't want to be thin by any means but more fit and able to just do a lot more. My highest was nearly 700.


----------



## CastingPearls

escapist said:


> I know you weren't talking to me but it's a real issue. I had mine checked a few years back when I had my first real hospitalization. It is on the border of "it might be to big" they said, but I'm 6'4" so I might just have a big heart and its normal. I didn't really get a solid answer.


If they didn't require you to wear a halter monitor or mention mild congestive heart failure, you could be just fine. I go to the doctor regularly for script refills and monthly labwork so they know my vitals and the usual stuff. I don't mess around. I want to be around for a long time.


----------



## LeoGibson

FishCharming said:


> dense muscle ups your daily caloric needs so if you stay the eat the same amount you should lose more weight.
> 
> BUT the last couple times i tried to lift weights on the keto diet it did not go well. while i have enough energy to get through my daily routine and even do moderate cardio, weights just weren't happening. i couldn't manage enough energy to work anything enough to get a burn.



I'm not a big fan of cardio, if it is structured cardio it bores me to tears. I don't mind doing things like walking my dogs or having a bike ride, but to get on an elliptical or a treadmill for 45 minutes is excruciatingly annoying to me.

When I was into lifting and trying to get lean here is one of the things that worked great for me and you can do it in lieu of structured cardio and even on a keto diet because it is a short burst and the weights should be kept fairly low. (Forgive the horrible video with the bad 80's aerobic class music but the exercises are good ones for this kind of routine and he show how they are done in good form)

I also included a couple articles to show how you can best incorporate this into an effective workout that helps preserve muscle and aids in fat loss. They are not easy, but they are short and effective, and I can tell you from personal experience that they work as described. If you are up to it, try it for a couple of weeks and don't do any light cardio at all, and I bet you will see better results from this kind of training. 

Workout Routine

Article 1
Article 2


----------



## HDANGEL15

thanks for the links...and ideas....I heard about dragon door from someone here....and went out and got kettle bells right away. I agree, great workout!!!

I also am doing a keto type liquid diet currently and loving it, once i got through the first week of hunger...I love the ease and lack of decisions!!!
I got this from another member here; that has dropped 175 since oct....

I struggle with knees..so have to use a balance ball for squats ..but love the thrusts and the swings available with kettle balls....love the ideas and motivation form CP and Leo & of course LilBigZ!!! keep kickin' it 



:bow:


----------



## PandaGeek

IC that I have a job interview tomorrow that has me freaking out. I need this to happen.


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC my friend that had the stroke is at a stand still or back pedaling..it's as if she has dementia / Alzheimer's. I spend a few hours with her every other nite, make her dinner, and listen to her endless chatter. It's sad and disturbing, and seems so hopeless again......


----------



## topher38

IC I have been really self centered as of late, other folks have it a lot worst than me...


----------



## JenFromOC

I confess....Hawaii is strange. On the upside, moving into Navy housing next week....oh yeah, big kitchen!


----------



## samuraiscott

I Confess to profess my love for you.


----------



## CleverBomb

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC my friend that had the stroke is at a stand still or back pedaling..it's as if she has dementia / Alzheimer's. I spend a few hours with her every other nite, make her dinner, and listen to her endless chatter. It's sad and disturbing, and seems so hopeless again......



I'm sorry to hear that. Hang in there. 

-Rusty


----------



## RentonBob

IC I'm considering doing the Seahawks 5k Walk next weekend. Should be a fun event and I have friends running in the 12k part of the event...


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that i'm pretty sure I went through the Safeway lineup tonight with strawberry jam on my chin.

Hahahaha.


----------



## FishCharming

Surlysomething said:


> IC that i'm pretty sure I went through the Safeway lineup tonight with strawberry jam on my chin.
> 
> Hahahaha.



they probably thought that you were a brave lesbian! if we were all in a room together i would totally stand up and the do the slow clap! :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething

FishCharming said:


> they probably thought that you were a brave lesbian! if we were all in a room together i would totally stand up and the do the slow clap! :bow:


 
You're a gross pig, but that was pretty funny.

Hahaha.


----------



## Goreki

Ic that my best friend FINALLY broke up with her loser boyfriend of eight years, and I am so fucking happy! Now hopefully she'll find someone as awesome as she is, and never again date a sullen, self-absorbed man child. Ugh!


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that I am some kind of shy extrovert and just ended up making an impassioned plea for a payrise in front of the whole team at work, including mentioning my age and salary and many achievements....It all poured out!!

And yet in other situations in recent days I've become ridiculously tongue-tied!

One of these days I'll achieve the perfect balance between shyness and drama! Still blushing! (Not least as I think most people thought I was younger than I am!!):blush:


----------



## freakyfred

Librarygirl said:


> I confess that I am some kind of shy extrovert and just ended up making an impassioned plea for a payrise in front of the whole team at work, including mentioning my age and salary and many achievements....It all poured out!!
> 
> And yet in other situations in recent days I've become ridiculously tongue-tied!
> 
> One of these days I'll achieve the perfect balance between shyness and drama! Still blushing! (Not least as I think most people thought I was younger than I am!!):blush:



Good on ya! Are you getting that darn payrise?

Also IC I'm nervous about my interview for a cool looking course. I only got a few hours sleep (I went early enough but woke up and couldn't settle down again ><) so I'm afraid I might seem groggy at it. Here's hoping my adrenaline will keep me wide eyed.


----------



## Librarygirl

freakyfred said:


> Good on ya! Are you getting that darn payrise?
> 
> Also IC I'm nervous about my interview for a cool looking course. I only got a few hours sleep (I went early enough but woke up and couldn't settle down again ><) so I'm afraid I might seem groggy at it. Here's hoping my adrenaline will keep me wide eyed.



Thanks! Well, as a result of my dramatic speech I was summoned to the manager's office and am to rewrite my job description, list what I've done and they may regrade the post. On the flip side (contrary to their airy-fairy promises of staff development) she also implied the job was going nowhere (NICE!!). Still, worth a try. It feels good to have said my piece!

Best of luck with your interview. 'Knock 'em dead!'. I have survived interviews with little sleep / migraines - sometimes it goes better as that detracts from the nerves. A double espresso is always a good plan too though! Hope you get on your course! Further study is my plan B...


----------



## biggblk74

IC, that for the first time in my 30yrs of life on earth that i've had my heart broken by my ex-girlfriend ( it really hurts). But i would never let her know that...


----------



## Dromond

IC that I feel like I am about five seconds away from an epic level panic attack.


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC my job has me BORED painfully lately....I was passed over for the position I really wanted....now the new guy isn't working out....as I seem to know more then him. It sux, but my current boss doesn't want to lose me so THEY KEEP ME STUCK....yes Looking for a new job...but it's rather sticky as the big boss has become one of my closest friends...although that relationship is slanted HEAVILY....applied for a job that would have me traveling internationally as LOGISTICS SECRETARY....keeping my fingers crossed, I get back out there seeing more of the world


----------



## samuraiscott

IC that I have some awesome friends.


----------



## samuraiscott

IC that I have done something stupid and now I am worried because I am not sure as to how to fix it.


----------



## rellis10

IC having a day off from work, having only started two weeks ago, is awesome


----------



## Surlysomething

Home from my weekend away. I have to confess that as much as I love them, the fact that they all smoke in the house now and that there are FIVE dogs in total and one cat, it has me a little grossed out. Haha. My clothes are covered in dog hair and smell like smoke. I have a headache. I'm itchy.

Good thing there was candy.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Home from my weekend away. I have to confess that as much as I love them, the fact that they all smoke in the house now and that there are FIVE dogs in total and one cat, it has me a little grossed out. Haha. My clothes are covered in dog hair and smell like smoke. I have a headache. I'm itchy.
> 
> Good thing there was candy.



Dog hair isn't an issue since I have inside dogs, but smoking inside the house is what keeps me from spending much time at almost all of my family's houses, so I totally get you on that one.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Dog hair isn't an issue since I have inside dogs, but smoking inside the house is what keeps me from spending much time at almost all of my family's houses, so I totally get you on that one.



The combination of everything is what does me in. I could handle if it were one or another, y'know?

I still had a good time and it's beautiful country up there. The drive is amazing!


----------



## ManBeef

I tasted my own man goo


----------



## Goreki

ManBeef said:


> I tasted my own man goo


Nobody at all is surprised by that.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Goreki said:


> Nobody at all is surprised by that.



*TRUE THAT .*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I have not done my taxes yet....I also know they won't take me more then an hour....WTF is wrong with me...that I have waited soooo long.....:doh:*


----------



## ManBeef

Goreki said:


> Nobody at all is surprised by that.





HDANGEL15 said:


> *TRUE THAT .*



Well... Hm hm hm hm hm


----------



## cakeboy

ManBeef said:


> I tasted my own man goo



Thanks for sparing us the tasting notes, good sir!


----------



## cakeboy

Oh I forgot! I've lost a hundred pounds. That makes me a leaner, meaner...fatty machiner?


----------



## Melian

cakeboy said:


> Oh I forgot! I've lost a hundred pounds. That makes me a leaner, meaner...fatty machiner?



PICS.

IC that I was considering moving to the US, but now that it's almost certain that a Mormon will run for president and that the country will seriously consider him....man...I just don't know anymore.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> PICS.
> 
> IC that I was considering moving to the US, but now that it's almost certain that a Mormon will run for president and that the country will seriously consider him....man...I just don't know anymore.



where are you CONSIDERING going?


----------



## BigChaz

cakeboy said:


> Oh I forgot! I've lost a hundred pounds. That makes me a leaner, meaner...fatty machiner?



Congratulations sir!


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

IC that sometimes I'm happier single because it means there's more money to spend on me.:happy:


----------



## dro5150

I confess I have lost my addiction to food and am now addicted to exercise.

To much body weight on males creates erection problems and nothing is more embarrassing then meowing like a cat when you need to roar like a lion.


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> where are you CONSIDERING going?



It really depends on where I can find the best job, but we've been thinking about places like Portland, Seattle, Chicago and San Francisco. In Canada, we're interested in Edmonton.


----------



## JenFromOC

dro5150 said:


> I confess I have lost my addiction to food and am now addicted to exercise.
> 
> To much body weight on males creates erection problems and nothing is more embarrassing then meowing like a cat when you need to roar like a lion.





Hmm....maybe your girl is the problem....just sayin'.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that moving to Hawaii and becoming a Navy wife simultaneously has proven to be challenging. I feel like im in a foreign country.


----------



## Surlysomething

I reeeeally need to stop giving a shit about people.

It's a clear waste of my time.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> It really depends on where I can find the best job, but we've been thinking about places like Portland, Seattle, Chicago and San Francisco. In Canada, we're interested in Edmonton.



wow...great cities...although I am disappointed JHU/baltimore isn't on that fine list!!!!!


----------



## Kazak

Ic 
Happy Friday The 13th :d


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> It really depends on where I can find the best job, but we've been thinking about places like Portland, Seattle, Chicago and San Francisco. In Canada, we're interested in Edmonton.



Too late, I got a promotion that sent me to Calgary. Move here instead.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I reeeeally need to stop giving a shit about people.
> 
> It's a clear waste of my time.



That's why I love dogs.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> It really depends on where I can find the best job, but we've been thinking about places like Portland, Seattle, Chicago and San Francisco. In Canada, we're interested in Edmonton.



Hi. Please move to SF so that we can hang out and make fun of people.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> That's why I love dogs.



People bad, pets good.

Unfortunately I live in an apartment right now so a dog is out of the question.


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> wow...great cities...although I am disappointed JHU/baltimore isn't on that fine list!!!!!



It's close, though - I've got a post-doc offer at JHU, but the only problem is that I don't really want to do one! Also, don't the liquor laws get kind of sketchy out there? That was my experience in Bethesda.



djudex said:


> Too late, I got a promotion that sent me to Calgary. Move here instead.



But word on the street is that Calgary sucks balls! 



BigChaz said:


> Hi. Please move to SF so that we can hang out and make fun of people.



I would LOVE to make that happen. The time is drawing nearer, too, as the first draft of the thesis was submitted yesterday.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> But word on the street is that Calgary sucks balls!



So utterly, utterly true.


----------



## SitiTomato

I confess that I've been going back and forth on whether I want to post a pic and reveal myself to the entire internet since pretty much the day I joined. 

I'm a gigantic wuss.


----------



## Surlysomething

I was born to the wrong family.
I don't know these narcissistic, superficial people. Where did I come from?



It's really heartbreaking and just continues to get worse.


----------



## topher38

IC I have been hurting people around me, just to cover up my own pain, I will try to be a better person now..


----------



## Lil BigginZ

SitiTomato said:


> I confess that I've been going back and forth on whether I want to post a pic and reveal myself to the entire internet since pretty much the day I joined.
> 
> I'm a gigantic wuss.



Don't worry about it, man. I got you covered.


----------



## JenFromOC

I'm an asshole. FYI.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that I love do or die hockey.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Surlysomething said:


> IC that I love do or die hockey.



IC when I commented on your status I didn't know what it was for.


----------



## Surlysomething

Lil BigginZ said:


> IC when I commented on your status I didn't know what it was for.



Haha. We need to win four games in a row. It's ugly.


----------



## samuraiscott

IC that it has been a while since my last confession. Also, IC to not know anything about what I thought I knew.


----------



## Goreki

Ic that I'm trying to lose weight because I'm not feeling like my body is as happy as it should be. I'm thinking though before I go much further I should get a mate to take photos to celebrate my body as it is. I'm tryin to work out how to do it. Any ideas?


----------



## BigChaz

Goreki said:


> Ic that I'm trying to lose weight because I'm not feeling like my body is as happy as it should be. I'm thinking though before I go much further I should get a mate to take photos to celebrate my body as it is. I'm tryin to work out how to do it. Any ideas?



I'll take one for the team and take those pics, I guess.


----------



## Goreki

BigChaz said:


> I'll take one for the team and take those pics, I guess.


Martyr. I was going to make people draw straws. Only people I didn't like though.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Goreki said:


> Ic that I'm trying to lose weight because I'm not feeling like my body is as happy as it should be. I'm thinking though before I go much further I should get a mate to take photos to celebrate my body as it is. I'm tryin to work out how to do it. Any ideas?



I think it's only fair that since you have 90% of the letters in my last name in your sig that I take these pics. lol


----------



## CastingPearls

Lil BigginZ said:


> I think it's only fair that since you have 90% of the letters in my last name in your sig that I take these pics. lol


It's the best sig line on dims, no question.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Also, you should take pics once a week. Front, back and both sides. Then just keep them saved and when you're feeling down or anything about dieting. Go back and look at the latest pic and the first pics you took to compare the differences. It's a good motivational booster. Also, you should do the paper towel analogy.


----------



## Surlysomething

Finally, after 5 months of heartbreak and frustration I feel like i've let you go. I'm no longer 'in love'. 

It's been a painful journey. 

But I feel free.


----------



## Librarygirl

Librarygirl said:


> I confess that I am some kind of shy extrovert and just ended up making an impassioned plea for a payrise in front of the whole team at work, including mentioning my age and salary and many achievements....It all poured out!!
> 
> And yet in other situations in recent days I've become ridiculously tongue-tied!
> 
> One of these days I'll achieve the perfect balance between shyness and drama! Still blushing! (Not least as I think most people thought I was younger than I am!!):blush:



I confess that I am surprised! For once!!! The above paid off and my boss has bypassed the tedious official system and given me a payrise!! Nearly 10% (of not a lot, to be fair, but still!). It is the principal of the thing - I stood up for myself and it made a difference! Worth every cringy moment of embarrassment!:bow:
If only my love life could bring such rewards and surprises...


----------



## freakyfred

high five!


----------



## Tad

Librarygirl said:


> I confess that I am surprised! For once!!! The above paid off and my boss has bypassed the tedious official system and given me a payrise!! Nearly 10% (of not a lot, to be fair, but still!). It is the principal of the thing - I stood up for myself and it made a difference! Worth every cringy moment of embarrassment!:bow:
> If only my love life could bring such rewards and surprises...



Congrats!

And as for that last sentence....you never know until you give it a try? (More than 20 years ago a young lady came up to me at a party, put her arm around my waist and kept it there for the rest of the party, the insisted I walk her back from the party.....we've been together ever since. It was not typical for her, but I'm very grateful that she found that boldness!)


----------



## ManBeef

I go into the sexi pic threads n fap.... :C


----------



## ManBeef

I also confess that I am proud of it


----------



## lovelocs

IC that I have little to no personal life to speak of at this time (not just sex life, *personal* life), and that I'm more relaxed and happy than at just about any other time in my life...


----------



## HDANGEL15

lovelocs said:


> IC that I have little to no personal life to speak of at this time (not just sex life, *personal* life), and that I'm more relaxed and happy than at just about any other time in my life...


*
AMEN SISTAH....I feel you...I LOVE SINGLE!!!! 

and drama-free *


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that I got rip roaringly, famously drunk last night as a going away present of sorts. After spending the better part of a week dealing with an alcoholic with serious health issues and barely into his 50's, I have decided that even though I don't drink daily, I usually go through about a quart of whiskey at a time when I do drink, it's time to hang it up for a while and do some focusing on my overall health and regularly imbibing a quart of whiskey is not a way to insure proper liver function in my golden years.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sometimes I write a whole bunch of shit here and just before i'm going to post it I delete it all.

Yep.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> IC that I got rip roaringly, famously drunk last night as a going away present of sorts. After spending the better part of a week dealing with an alcoholic with serious health issues and barely into his 50's, I have decided that even though I don't drink daily, I usually go through about a quart of whiskey at a time when I do drink, it's time to hang it up for a while and do some focusing on my overall health and regularly imbibing a quart of whiskey is not a way to insure proper liver function in my golden years.




Only _special_ occasions, buddy. It's something to look forward to and it will benefit you in the long run. 

I hardly drink at all anymore. I didn't stop because I had any sort of problem, my body just didn't groove it too much anymore. I feel fortunate for that, y'know?

Good luck!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Sometimes I write a whole bunch of shit here and just before i'm going to post it I delete it all.
> 
> Yep.



You too?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I didn't stop because I had any sort of problem, my body just didn't groove it too much anymore. I feel fortunate for that, y'know?



I was getting to almost 40 when I quit for good...mostly cause hangovers became a 2 day event..and the pain was too MUCH for my 5'foot frame to handle....yeah I drank to black out....never knew that wasn't *NORML* :doh:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Only _special_ occasions, buddy. It's something to look forward to and it will benefit you in the long run.
> 
> I hardly drink at all anymore. I didn't stop because I had any sort of problem, my body just didn't groove it too much anymore. I feel fortunate for that, y'know?
> 
> Good luck!



I'm fortunate in that I don't have an addictive personality. Same deal as when I quit tobacco and earlier in my 20's other things I used to do. I just woke up one day and didn't feel like doing it anymore, so I just stopped. I came to this feeling about alcohol recently and this week with my brother just cemented it for me. Plus it's kind of starting to bore the hell out of me.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I'm fortunate in that I don't have an addictive personality. Same deal as when I quit tobacco and earlier in my 20's other things I used to do. I just woke up one day and didn't feel like doing it anymore, so I just stopped. I came to this feeling about alcohol recently and this week with my brother just cemented it for me. Plus it's kind of starting to bore the hell out of me.




Yeah, I hear you on the boring thing as well.

I don't mind having the occasional beer on a hot day, but it's maybe once or twice in the summer. The weird thing is that I DO have an addictive personality, but it never happened with booze or drugs. I'm SOO lucky that way.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess I have eaten way too much this weekend. Namely cake.


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> I confess I have eaten way too much this weekend. Namely cake.



Be careful not to get fat


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigChaz said:


> Be careful not to get fat



I swear, any moment now.


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> I swear, any moment now.



What happens in any moment?


----------



## Sasquatch!

I'll either suddenly become fat, or suddenly shit bats.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Sasquatch! said:


> I'll either suddenly become fat, or suddenly shit bats.



Or burst into bite size pieces


----------



## Goreki

Lil BigginZ said:


> Or burst into bite size pieces


Become tiny bat cupcakes!


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC I am totally addicted to DRAWSOME- where the hell are u dims people?
Message me if u wanna play


----------



## topher38

IC bourbon is my best friend right now.


----------



## vardon_grip

Making the right choice and not going to Acapulco worked out better than expected!


----------



## Surlysomething

He's dating again and I couldn't give a shit about dating anyone else.

Ugh. I just want to stay in bed forever.


----------



## topher38

Surlysomething said:


> He's dating again and I couldn't give a shit about dating anyone else.
> 
> Ugh. I just want to stay in bed forever.



Under you very well she has a new BF and I want to just stay at home.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> He's dating again and I couldn't give a shit about dating anyone else.
> 
> Ugh. I just want to stay in bed forever.





topher38 said:


> Under you very well she has a new BF and I want to just stay at home.



Piss on 'em. They don't know what they missed out on. Live well and take solace in the fact that things tend to repeat on a cycle and they will eventually deal the same misery and frustration on the new person.


----------



## topher38

LeoGibson said:


> Piss on 'em. They don't know what they missed out on. Live well and take solace in the fact that things tend to repeat on a cycle and they will eventually deal the same misery and frustration on the new person.



I am sure you are right about that, wise words.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> Piss on 'em. They don't know what they missed out on. Live well and take solace in the fact that things tend to repeat on a cycle and they will eventually deal the same misery and frustration on the new person.




Thanks, R.


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC I exploded into tiny batcakes today.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I finally get Raving Rabbits.


----------



## CastingPearls

IC that I feel fabulous and am looking forward to this summer.


----------



## Mishty

IC I'm in the best place I've been in a really long time.


----------



## Surlysomething

It's a terribly sad day when you realize you can't trust anyone in your life.


I'm done with all of you.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that knowing in your rational mind the right thing to do for your peace of mind and future happiness and getting your heart to go along with it is not easy. I may never understand what this was all about and the pain of a dream that came so close to being fulfilled is just something I have to accept. That this person cannot even manage to be consistent or care about me as a friend is like the final insult. I give up!


----------



## ManBeef

I REALLY wanna get my hams spanked... @[email protected]


----------



## BigChaz

Surlysomething said:


> It's a terribly sad day when you realize you can't trust anyone in your life.
> 
> 
> I'm done with all of you.



If you can't trust a single person in your life, then it's time to make better decisions on who to let into your life or to reflect on yourself to find out why you feel this way and how they perceive you in return.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that my dreams last night took a break from torturing me about someone I love but can't have and threw me a rather delightful scenario involving the first fat man I had a crush on!


----------



## BigChaz

Librarygirl said:


> I confess that my dreams last night took a break from torturing me about someone I love but can't have and threw me a rather delightful scenario involving the first fat man I had a crush on!



So how was I?


----------



## Surlysomething

So, the news reported last night that Mila Kunis has a stalker. My immediate reaction was to be pissed and my second reaction was wanting to stalk her stalker and beat his ass. Leave her alone! She's gorgeous and tiny and funny and she couldn't defend herself against your creepiness. But I on the other hand would cause you a world of pain.

Haha.

I can't believe I just confessed that.


----------



## Librarygirl

BigChaz said:


> So how was I?




Mmmm...well, I'm not sure a quiet, respectable library worker should reveal such things, lol! I'm smiling thinking about it though...!

Suffice to say, sweet tender kisses and a wonderful fat belly pressing into my slim body were involved! And by the way, you're a French teacher with a little beard!


----------



## bigpulve

IC Im sad. Breaking up with the girl I love to death sucks.


Fuck you distance. Fuck you with a pineapple.


----------



## ManBeef

Sometimes I find myself battling the thought of a higher power due to my need to find validating information... I still straddle that fine line between believer and nay sayer


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I AM SICK OF THE RAIN!!!! I want to stay home and play hookie...but my office is too small, and I am a terrible liar *:doh:


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that I got distracted at my Aquafit class by fuller-figured men walking past on their way to the sauna!


----------



## RentonBob

IC that I'm just in a bummed out mood today... Sucks :doh:


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I'm wondering when all of you will wake up and realize how junior high of you it is to make new people feel unwelcome. I won't go all pop psychology on you, but goddamn....


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I'm wondering when all of you will wake up and realize how junior high of you it is to make new people feel unwelcome. I won't go all pop psychology on you, but goddamn....



What did I do? WHAT DID I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?!!!1!


----------



## HDANGEL15

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I'm wondering when all of you will wake up and realize how junior high of you it is to make new people feel unwelcome. I won't go all pop psychology on you, but goddamn....



*who in the hell pissed in your wheaties today??? WTF*


----------



## JenFromOC

HDANGEL15 said:


> *who in the hell pissed in your wheaties today??? WTF*[/QUO
> 
> See? You just couldn't resist, could you? Junior high....


----------



## Surlysomething

I really enjoyed my week off. But I have to admit that i'm looking forward to going back to work. I like my regular routine and I thrive on being productive.

And i'm actually looking forward to seeing everyone (even though they make me crazy a lot) Haha.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess I was probably disproportionately happy when it struck me I could sit on the patio in the sunshine with a nice beer and a hotdog.


----------



## biglynch

IC I have been on a bit of a slump lately, and have joined a paid dating site.


----------



## Critters

I confess that I'm 36 and still sleep with a toy frog I've had since I was 1 week old. I even bring him with me when I travel overnight. 

I still buy toys for myself. The last one was an Ewok action figure (I've liked Ewoks since I was about 6 - 'nother confession!)

I frequently spend more time talking to my cat than I do talking to people. 

I try to present a pretty tough exterior, but in reality, I'm afraid of a lot more things than most people seem to be. I put up the false front because I'm scared that if people really knew how scared I was of things that everyone else considers normal and harmless they'd take advantage of it or laugh. Sometimes I let the fear limit what I'm willing to try, because I just don't want to spend a protracted span of time terrified. Horror movies don't scare me.. people scare me.

I talk, laugh, sing, cry, and sometimes yell in my sleep. My life in dreams is far more interesting than my life awake.

I'm 36 and still bite my nails.

I get suspicious and worried when things start going right for me.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that I've wasted way too much time thinking about a particular situation and person (who couldn't care less about me) and being sad only to now realise when it is too late and the opportunity is gone that I undervalued another person/relationship....Maybe in some parallel universe....


I feel like I am on one big steep learning curve and wonder when things will get easier and fall into place


----------



## BigChaz

Librarygirl said:


> I confess that I've wasted way too much time thinking about a particular situation and person (who couldn't care less about me) and being sad only to now realise when it is too late and the opportunity is gone that I undervalued another person/relationship....Maybe in some parallel universe....
> 
> 
> I feel like I am on one big steep learning curve and wonder when things will get easier and fall into place



Everything gets easier tomorrow


----------



## samuraiscott

I confess I no longer like myself very much.


----------



## Critters

samuraiscott said:


> I confess I no longer like myself very much.



How come?

I think most of us have been there at some point. It isn't a very comfortable place to be. You okay?


----------



## Surlysomething

Tasks that I hate to complete (like cleaning my fridge) seem to get done very quickly when i'm angry or hurt.


Thanks for that.


----------



## AuntHen

Surlysomething said:


> Tasks that I hate to complete (like cleaning my fridge) seem to get done very quickly when i'm angry or hurt.
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.



oh man! When I am angry, my house gets so very very clean. It is a good way to release that negative energy. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## Surlysomething

fat9276 said:


> oh man! When I am angry, my house gets so very very clean. It is a good way to release that negative energy. I hope you feel better soon




Isn't it weird how we channel our energy? I got so much done today when all I really wanted to do was cry. Haha.


----------



## Melian

I don't think I have a "type" anymore. The last few people that really got my attention have been all over the board. And I'm still having tons of pervy thoughts about that new tattoo artist, although, it may be because every time I see him, I take off my clothes and he hurts me


----------



## Tad

Sorry that you are hurting, Surly 

And in a different way....I'm glad you are getting hurt, Melian--even if only by your tatoo artist


----------



## Librarygirl

Surlysomething said:


> Isn't it weird how we channel our energy? I got so much done today when all I really wanted to do was cry. Haha.



So true! Upset has caused me great days of tidying in the past - or clearing the entire enquiry inbox at work (usually the work of 4 people!).

I always think that if I can't enjoy myself, I might as well do something useful.

I really hope you feel better soon. For all of the above sometime it just does us good to let it out and have a good cry. 
Take care,
M


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that sometimes I read things here and/or on Facebook and think, yeah right.....that never happened. And, I want to punch the person in the gut.


----------



## Surlysomething

The mopey, predictable sickly sad office girl.

It gets old every month. Take some freakin' primrose if your PMS is that bad. You're not dying, get over it.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I had a real honest to god date tonite....he came to my house to pick me up, opened his truck doors (thank god for step ups!!). He took me to dinner, drove me home and then we hung out for 3 more hours~~~we are now planning a vacation to UTAH SEPT 2013 lololol !!! 

we dated many many years ago; he broke my heart and moved to CA; 1 year later, his heart was broken much like mine...he has made amends over the years and is back in town 6 months now, with a very well paying job (i wish i had mad heavy equipment skillz).

he was an absolute gentleman *


----------



## Surlysomething

Tad said:


> Sorry that you are hurting, Surly
> 
> And in a different way....I'm glad you are getting hurt, Melian--even if only by your tatoo artist



Thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Librarygirl said:


> So true! Upset has caused me great days of tidying in the past - or clearing the entire enquiry inbox at work (usually the work of 4 people!).
> 
> I always think that if I can't enjoy myself, I might as well do something useful.
> 
> I really hope you feel better soon. For all of the above sometime it just does us good to let it out and have a good cry.
> Take care,
> M




Thanks, lady.


----------



## Surlysomething

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I had a real honest to god date tonite....he came to my house to pick me up, opened his truck doors (thank god for step ups!!). He took me to dinner, drove me home and then we hung out for 3 more hours~~~we are now planning a vacation to UTAH SEPT 2013 lololol !!!
> 
> we dated many many years ago; he broke my heart and moved to CA; 1 year later, his heart was broken much like mine...he has made amends over the years and is back in town 6 months now, with a very well paying job (i wish i had mad heavy equipment skillz).
> 
> he was an absolute gentleman *




Yay! Nice to hear that you had such a good time. Hope it works out for you, lady!


----------



## Isa

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I had a real honest to god date tonite....he came to my house to pick me up, opened his truck doors (thank god for step ups!!). He took me to dinner, drove me home and then we hung out for 3 more hours~~~we are now planning a vacation to UTAH SEPT 2013 lololol !!!
> 
> we dated many many years ago; he broke my heart and moved to CA; 1 year later, his heart was broken much like mine...he has made amends over the years and is back in town 6 months now, with a very well paying job (i wish i had mad heavy equipment skillz).
> 
> he was an absolute gentleman *



Awesome, much luck that it all goes well in the future.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> Yay! Nice to hear that you had such a good time. Hope it works out for you, lady!





Isa said:


> Awesome, much luck that it all goes well in the future.



*THANKS so much ladies!!!! 
JUST taking it a day at a time...I really don't want to be in a relationship
I like his companionship and he likes mine...
we both HATE DRAMA and don't want any....
friends is a good start

it was just super nice to be treated RIGHT....long time since I experienced that*


----------



## Tad

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I had a real honest to god date tonite....
> he was an absolute gentleman *



I'm glad it was a good evening--you deserve a gentleman! (well, maybe not toooooo gentle....)


----------



## Librarygirl

[JUST taking it a day at a time...I really don't want to be in a relationship
I like his companionship and he likes mine...
we both HATE DRAMA and don't want any....
friends is a good start

it was just super nice to be treated RIGHT....long time since I experienced that[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B][/QUOTE]

Sounds lovely! Friends is a very good start. I have a wonderful friend who , though sadly a long-distance 'online' friend, makes me feel very special! We dont' know where it is going or if we'll ever meet up, but it is just great to have someone who treats you RIGHT and is kind and thoughtful and makes you feel cared for. And who is a good laugh! 

Enjoy! Very happy for you


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess to feeling somewhat like Miranda in the sitcom. I went to a yoga/pilates/t'ai chi class at the gym for the first time and though I'm pretty flexible after years of ballet and fairly fit from running round my library, I felt rather silly and like I was missing something. I'd expected Zen like moments of relaxation, but instead was a) annoyed with the miserable music b) couldn't understand why the teacher kept saying lovely as though this was meant to feel nice when in fact it hurt and c) wanted to giggle. I was just glad everyone was facing the other way when we had to stand on our left foot - I broke that foot and have had no balance on it ever since so was waving my arms about like a person drowning. It was a relief when it was over and I could make for the door!


----------



## Tad

Librarygirl--why not give it a few more classes? As you get used to the routine, and don't have to spend as much time thinking through what to do AND your muscles get used to it, maybe you'll come to find it less aggravating? (OK, maybe you'll conclude that you still don't like the teacher or music, but at least you'll have a better idea of what you think about the activity itself)

Just a thought--obviously you know best what works for you!


----------



## Librarygirl

Tad said:


> Librarygirl--why not give it a few more classes? As you get used to the routine, and don't have to spend as much time thinking through what to do AND your muscles get used to it, maybe you'll come to find it less aggravating? (OK, maybe you'll conclude that you still don't like the teacher or music, but at least you'll have a better idea of what you think about the activity itself)
> 
> Just a thought--obviously you know best what works for you!



Yes, after my initial reaction, I'm now thinking I might get over my embarrassment and try it again. Certainly feeling a few muscles I didn't know I had (in a good way)! It's one of those things I WANT to like!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Tad said:


> I'm glad it was a good evening--you deserve a gentleman! (well, maybe not toooooo gentle....)


*
Thanks TAD....I want and need a gentleman!!
This one broke my heart once..so I have no expectations..but FRIENDSHIP*


> Sounds lovely! Friends is a very good start. I have a wonderful friend who , though sadly a long-distance 'online' friend, makes me feel very special! We dont' know where it is going or if we'll ever meet up, but it is just great to have someone who treats you RIGHT and is kind and thoughtful and makes you feel cared for. And who is a good laugh!
> 
> Enjoy! Very happy for you



*yes so true....he got in touch yesterday AM to ask when I wanted him to come by and put in my window units*


----------



## Surlysomething

Perfect hair day for the win.


No big deal. :happy:


----------



## chicken legs

IC I stayed up way to late watching this infomercial featuring stylist/juicy bhm..Dean Banowetz. But he is now losing weight dangit.


----------



## Jack Secret

I think Beth Chapman (of Dog the Bounty Hunter) is totally hot In a trashy kind of way. God help me.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I haven't posted here since February, it felt like so much longer. Maybe I should jump back in...


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I haven't posted here since February, it felt like so much longer. Maybe I should jump back in...



It would be great to have you back....up to you to decide if it would be good for you


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I haven't posted here since February, it felt like so much longer. Maybe I should jump back in...



Do you want us to beg? Screw you, Josie, you should have never left. 

Thank dog for FB. Plus, I miss your socks.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that it was totally unlike me to swear as I recently did on another thread. Maybe a lesson to myself not to post in haste!

I stand by my decision to walk away from a situation that has done nothing but make me unhappy, but my anger has subsided. I like to think that maybe in some parallel universe it was meant to be, but right here and now I'm not prepared to settle for so little. 

And as they say, sometimes you have to close one door to allow another one to open


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I've been a naughty girl.....naughty


----------



## djudex

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I've been a naughty girl.....naughty



So does that mean you need a pat on the head or spank on the bottom?

You know what, let's go with both. I'm a fan of both.


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that one of my neighbors around my backyard is burning some really nice smelling weed. It's making me nostalgic and jealous at the same time. Damn DOT and their mandatory random testing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Late night showers are the best.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Late night showers are the best.



I can almost agree with this, except for me it's late night baths with hot hot water and scented oils. Something I don't do nearly enough.:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> I can almost agree with this, except for me it's late night baths with hot hot water and scented oils. Something I don't do nearly enough.:happy:



I'm a cool water kind of girl and i've never really liked sitting in water that much unless it's a lake or ocean. I love the idea of washing the day off of me, y'know? And most bathtubs don't feel that comfortable for my tits and ass...unless it's a jacuzzi, then we're talking!


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I'm a cool water kind of girl and i've never really liked sitting in water that much unless it's a lake or ocean. I love the idea of washing the day off of me, y'know? And most bathtubs don't feel that comfortable for my tits and ass...unless it's a jacuzzi, then we're talking!



Couldn't agree more on the jacuzzi, I just have yet to be fortunate enough to own one so I make do with the hot bath, but I don't even have a good soaker tub at this house so even that's out the window now.

For getting clean though it's showers all the way!:happy:


----------



## analikesyourface

I confess that I'm not even mad that uh... his man juice (the stuff that I want nowhere near white clothing, or me, for that matter) got on my brandy dandy new bra. At least I wasn't bored.

I also confess that graduating high school is quite possibly the scariest thing to ever occur, ever.


----------



## samuraiscott

IC I am better off now that you are gone out of my life.


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that I stayed up way too late practicing slide guitar and that I have been annoying everyone in my house, dogs included, as I attempt to learn this skill. Because there is little that is more annoying than a poorly played slide guitar.  Ughh! I'm ready for a nap and my day is barely underway.


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> IC that I stayed up way too late practicing slide guitar and that I have been annoying everyone in my house, dogs included, as I attempt to learn this skill. Because there is little that is more annoying than a poorly played slide guitar.  Ughh! I'm ready for a nap and my day is barely underway.


 

I was ready for a nap before I left my place this morning. Hell, I thought about pulling over and sleeping for ten minutes before I got to the office. Haha.

I feel ya!


----------



## Melian

No comment on the bukkake vs boredom, but:



analikesyourface said:


> I also confess that graduating high school is quite possibly the scariest thing to ever occur, ever.



Are you kidding? It is incredibly liberating!


----------



## vardon_grip

Melian said:


> No comment on the bukkake vs boredom



I'd rather be bored. Thanks.


----------



## JenFromOC

vardon_grip said:


> I'd rather be bored. Thanks.



Oh, hi, Vardon.....I miss you. Coming home to the island soon?


----------



## analikesyourface

Melian said:


> No comment on the bukkake vs boredom, but:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding? It is incredibly liberating!



Well.. of course! But it's also very frightening. Although I've been taking care of clothes/transportation/food/anything I want, financially, for the past ... oh... 5 years? It's very scary that my dad sort of like, wants me out ASAP. I only make 125 a week right now, and it took me a YEAR to find that shitty job >..> and I made it pretty much my fulltime job to find my current job. 

And my boss won't let me get a second job, he said he'd just fire me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC my favorite heavily tattooed DIMMER lost 200# in the last 10 months and is just another bozo on the bus now.....attraction effectively KILLED 

he did it for a film role*


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that things have got so bad/ silly with my psycho / bitchy boss that I ended up surreptitiously doing a loop of our very mad building and hiding in the loos to avoid her at tea break.

My assistant and I have also taken to tip-toeing stealthily around the many winding corridors, hiding, staging conversations and choreography our routes to and from the office (she hates us being friends and ever working together). 

My acting skills have never come in so handy!
I do wish I'd stop jumping every time I hear a door go though. That elderly volunteer I screamed at really didn't need that! Not least as he has a heart condition.


----------



## ODFFA

IC I've been going for ages without craving / missing the physical closeness of being in a relationship, but it's now suddenly crept up on me in the last two weeks or so. Would have expected it to peter out by now, but no such luck...


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> IC I've been going for ages without craving / missing the physical closeness of being in a relationship, but it's now suddenly crept up on me in the last two weeks or so. Would have expected it to peter out by now, but no such luck...



It slaps me upside the head every once in a while too. For the most part it doesn't bother me but once in a blue moon it rears it's head and whispers in my ear "wouldn't this be a much nicer, much more enjoyable experience with a beautiful young woman tucked up against your side?".

Darn nostalgia glands, getting all riled up out of nowhere!


----------



## MrBob

IC that I along with several other members of an international rugby forum did deliberately invade and troll a puppeteers forum. I feel bad because they were nice people and were totally suckered in by us. One of the group invented a thalidomide afflicted character who wanted to become a puppet. He was taken in and accepted by the board, encouraged in his dream to become a real life puppet. Days later a youtube video was posted of said poster in his puppet costume. Here's the link. :-

http://youtu.be/apwNenedVJI

I also confess to posting one of the comments on the video...I'm going to hell aren't I?

If I have learned a lesson though it's that Puppeteers are probably the nicest people on the internet...and almost certainly the most gullible.


----------



## MrBob

Oh dear...the guy's still posting videos. We created a monster.

http://youtu.be/TfR_f3iEWh4


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Librarygirl said:


> I ended up surreptitiously doing a loop of our very mad building and hiding in the loos to avoid her at tea break.



IC this is the most British sentence I've read this week.


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> IC this is the most British sentence I've read this week.




Oh man, I read this sentence out loud to a co-worker at work for the exact same reason. Haha.


----------



## Sasquatch!

MrBob said:


> IC that I along with several other members of an international rugby forum did deliberately invade and troll a puppeteers forum. I feel bad because they were nice people and were totally suckered in by us. One of the group invented a thalidomide afflicted character who wanted to become a puppet. He was taken in and accepted by the board, encouraged in his dream to become a real life puppet. Days later a youtube video was posted of said poster in his puppet costume. Here's the link. :-
> 
> http://youtu.be/apwNenedVJI
> 
> I also confess to posting one of the comments on the video...I'm going to hell aren't I?
> 
> If I have learned a lesson though it's that Puppeteers are probably the nicest people on the internet...and almost certainly the most gullible.



First class ticket straight down, my man.

A learning difficulties person pretty much implied I was fat and greedy last monday. Being bored, I called them on it in front of the rest of the room.
10 minutes of entertainment, but I think I may have earned a ticket straight to hell too.


----------



## MrBob

Sasquatch! said:


> First class ticket straight down, my man.
> 
> A learning difficulties person pretty much implied I was fat and greedy last monday. Being bored, I called them on it in front of the rest of the room.
> 10 minutes of entertainment, but I think I may have earned a ticket straight to hell too.



We weren't mocking thalidomide victims though...just the Puppeteers. I bet those bastards were laughing really.


----------



## Sasquatch!

That's using a disabled person for mocking purposes.... still pretty evil.


----------



## WomanlyHips

IC that I'm enjoying playing house with my boy.


----------



## MrBob

Sasquatch! said:


> That's using a disabled person for mocking purposes.... still pretty evil.


He isn't really disabled.

And forget what I said about the puppet people being nice. They called in the lawyers and tried to get us shut down.....shit just got real, yo!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I really truly want another job....and applied to Wegman's for P/T but they will realize how incredibly amazing i am and hire me F/T and pay me what I am worth *


----------



## freakyfred

IC I've been starting to slack again art wise. I need to get back to doing more stuffs.


----------



## Melian

IC that I have yet another totally random infatuation....with a guy who is 23 years older than I am. We knew each other superficially 7-8 years ago, and then we ran into each other at a recent event, and now we're going to meet up sometime in the next few weeks for lunch. I really hope I don't make it weird...:doh:


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> I really hope I don't make it weird...:doh:



Weird is your default setting sweety, that's why I luv you.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> IC that I have yet another totally random infatuation....with a guy who is 23 years older than I am. We knew each other superficially 7-8 years ago, and then we ran into each other at a recent event, and now we're going to meet up sometime in the next few weeks for lunch. I really hope I don't make it weird...:doh:



I think weird is your strong suit - go with your strengths. :bounce:


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> Weird is your default setting sweety, that's why I luv you.





Mordecai said:


> I think weird is your strong suit - go with your strengths. :bounce:



Ah! It's true! 

(weird is his default setting, too....he is possibly weirder than I am)


----------



## redline

I'm new, so this will be my second post.
My confession is that I've never been in a serious relationship.
Or any relationship for that matter.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

redline said:


> I'm new, so this will be my second post.
> My confession is that I've never been in a serious relationship.
> Or any relationship for that matter.



wow in one sense i envy that, because my confession is one that will send me to hell. My last relationship was with my brothers now ex-wife. Mistake of all mistakes :-(


----------



## MrBob

Melian said:


> Ah! It's true!
> 
> (weird is his default setting, too....he is possibly weirder than I am)


Then you're golden.

Are we talking 'weird' weird or 'kooky' weird.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I just had a weird "Blast from the past" moment. I bumped into the man who I had a massive crush on from my late teens to early twenties, but haven't seen for years. I cried tears over him at the time, but the fact that I'm so over that now kind of reminds me that the pain I've felt over more recent disappointments, though deeper, will pass in time too.

Also there was just a sweet moment when we spotted each other and both started smiling that took me right back to the better part of that era! We only chatted briefly and may not see each other again for years, but it was a funny/weird buzzy moment, for both of us I think...In a good way.

Life is indeed strange and interesting of late...


----------



## Librarygirl

Librarygirl said:


> I confess I just had a weird "Blast from the past" moment. I bumped into the man who I had a massive crush on from my late teens to early twenties, but haven't seen for years.
> Life is indeed strange and interesting of late...



And yes, I forgot to say...He is, while not quite a BHM by DIMS standards, delightfully chubby and round-faced!


----------



## redline

BigWilliamUK said:


> wow in one sense i envy that, because my confession is one that will send me to hell. My last relationship was with my brothers now ex-wife. Mistake of all mistakes :-(



Honestly it sucks. Mainly because I have a lot of fairweather friends and having that special someone would help me out.


----------



## samuraiscott

IC that today would have been my Mama's 60th birthday and that it's been a very rough day.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that i'm pretty damn happy that it's overcast and kind of chilly here. After seeing how hot it is back East and in the States, i'll take this any day.

PERFECT sleeping weather.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> IC that i'm pretty damn happy that it's overcast and kind of chilly here. After seeing how hot it is back East and in the States, i'll take this any day.
> 
> PERFECT sleeping weather.



I confess I'm ridiculously happy I get to share this weather with you now. I remember seeing you post about it all the time and being jealous.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

redline said:


> Honestly it sucks. Mainly because I have a lot of fairweather friends and having that special someone would help me out.



With you there all the way. I know many people, but don't count any really as friends and the ones I did are the ones that let you down , how depressing:really sad: . However hoping to make some new ones


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Surlysomething said:


> IC that i'm pretty damn happy that it's overcast and kind of chilly here. After seeing how hot it is back East and in the States, i'll take this any day.
> 
> PERFECT sleeping weather.



Hello, move to England if you like it cool  I think we've had about 3 weeks of sun this year


----------



## Surlysomething

BigWilliamUK said:


> Hello, move to England if you like it cool  I think we've had about 3 weeks of sun this year



No thanks, i'm good where I am.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I'm ridiculously happy I get to share this weather with you now. I remember seeing you post about it all the time and being jealous.




You can actually live in this weather. Oppressive heat is ridiculous.


----------



## samuraiscott

I confess I had another first date today. It went surprisingly well considering it was a first date and much much better than the other first date I had a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## HDANGEL15

IC I am very happy in my life here...other then my low income....
IC I am hating the weather here currently and after seeing Surlys pics of Vancouver I wonder if I should move WEST?
IC I sent 2 emails to a company based in Seattle, WA that I work with to ask if applying was a conflict of interest / and would they be interested in me 

did i really do that ......i love my life...so why would I want to move and try a different lifestyle completely


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I'm terrified of moving to Nebraska next year. I've lived in Orange County California my entire life....and now in Honolulu. What am I gonna do in a small town of less than 1,000 people?


----------



## Tad

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I'm terrified of moving to Nebraska next year. I've lived in Orange County California my entire life....and now in Honolulu. What am I gonna do in a small town of less than 1,000 people?



Spend a lot of time posting at Dimensions? 

More seriously, I feel for you. I lived in a small town as a young kid, and that was great, but going back as an adult.....would be an adjustment. On the other hand, I do recall that there was, in some ways, more going on in that small town than in any suburb you'll find. It isn't the same as heading downtown, but you may find there is more to do than you'd expect.

As for confessions: I'm in desperate need of a vacation, but there is none in sight  I've reached the point where I'm pretty much blocking out chunks of life just to keep going, I really need some serious time away from the day to day to let my mind catch up.


----------



## fritzi

JenFromOC said:


> IC that I'm terrified of moving to Nebraska next year. I've lived in Orange County California my entire life....and now in Honolulu. What am I gonna do in a small town of less than 1,000 people?



From OC to Honolulu and then to Nebraska .... no wonder you're terrified!
Alone being so land-locked, so far away from the ocean will be a huge - and probably not positive - change.
(I grew up on the South Carolina coast and now live in Indiana - bad enough)

Do you really have to move to Nebraska - like being posted there? 
If so - hope it's only temporary!


----------



## Surlysomething

I never mentioned it before but I always thought you would be with me at this wedding. Being my partner and love, meeting my whole crazy, AMAZING, fun family. Now i'm alone, wondering why I trusted my heart.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Surlysomething said:


> I never mentioned it before but I always thought you would be with me at this wedding. Being my partner and love, meeting my whole crazy, AMAZING, fun family. Now i'm alone, wondering why I trusted my heart.



Ouch. Are you ok Surly?


----------



## samuraiscott

IC that I want, need to be held by someone who loves me, and not by someone who pretends to love me....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IC that I always have wished that I would have gotten into KISS. Never have but Scott makes them look so cool.


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC that I always have wished that I would have gotten into KISS. Never have but Scott makes them look so cool.



August 18th @ White River Amphitheater with Motley Crue


----------



## samuraiscott

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC that I always have wished that I would have gotten into KISS. Never have but Scott makes them look so cool.



Sir, thank you. You have just officially made a crappy day completely better. You're thebomb.com, Hozay. :bow:


----------



## HDANGEL15

HDANGEL15 said:


> IC I am very happy in my life here...other then my low income....
> IC I am hating the weather here currently and after seeing Surlys pics of Vancouver I wonder if I should move WEST?
> IC I sent 2 emails to a company based in Seattle, WA that I work with to ask if applying was a conflict of interest / and would they be interested in me
> 
> did i really do that ......i love my life...so why would I want to move and try a different lifestyle completely


*
Seattle is open to my resume...so I applied to said job.....hehehehe 

NOW WHAT LOL
*
:doh:


----------



## RentonBob

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> Seattle is open to my resume...so I applied to said job.....hehehehe
> 
> NOW WHAT LOL
> *
> :doh:



Good luck!


----------



## HDANGEL15

RentonBob said:


> Good luck!



*THANKS RB!!!! I am not sure where I am going with this...but it doesn't hurt to apply.....*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IC that I'll be in Vancouver this weekend and again, I'll be missing out on hanging out with Surly. Not cool.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC that I'll be in Vancouver this weekend and again, I'll be missing out on hanging out with Surly. Not cool.




Awww. I'm going to be all weddinged up! Next time though, Mr. NEXT TIME.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Awww. I'm going to be all weddinged up! Next time though, Mr. NEXT TIME.



I know, I'm jealous. I'm not even upset we just have bad timing. Even just thinking about your sister getting married makes my heart hurt. No we'll never be family :-(

Your other sister (dark hair and tats) is still single right?


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I know, I'm jealous. I'm not even upset we just have bad timing. Even just thinking about your sister getting married makes my heart hurt. No we'll never be family :-(
> 
> Your other sister (dark hair and tats) is still single right?


 

Oh Josie, you're so funny. And i'm not sure about my other sister as she's been picking real winners lately and we try and stay out of it. Haha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Oh Josie, you're so funny. And i'm not sure about my other sister as she's been picking real winners lately and we try and stay out of it. Haha.



I can be a winner! I play the mysoginst card really well! "make me dinner, HOE!"

(I would never actually call your sister a hoe.)


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can be a winner! I play the mysoginst card really well! "make me dinner, HOE!"
> 
> (I would never actually call your sister a hoe.)




She's a hot mess most of the time, Josie. Plus, Z-bird's a hottie, know your role.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> She's a hot mess most of the time, Josie. Plus, Z-bird's a hottie, know your role.



You're the best


----------



## TheWickedlyTwistedOne

I'm super excited for the new resident evil!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're the best



Awww, thanks, Josie! Have fun with Z this weekend.


----------



## Mordecai

TheWickedlyTwistedOne said:


> I'm super excited for the new resident evil!



Wait, there's another one? I heard they were making a new movie... or are you talking about the game?

I confess I went out dancing tonight and became all sweaty - but fun was had!


----------



## djudex

I confess I'm annoyed at being single lately.

Someone snap me up already!


----------



## redline

I confess that I need a girl.


----------



## ColeR91

I really want to try Live Action Role Playing, I think it would be a blast. For those who don't know what it is, it's when those people dress up in mid-evil costumes & fight with foam swords... I think it would be cool though, like D&D mixed with paintball & a nice walk with friends


----------



## Melian

TheWickedlyTwistedOne said:


> I'm super excited for the new resident evil!



Do you mean RE6? I'm moderately excited for that one, despite the fact that the logo looks like a giraffe receiving a blowjob.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Do you mean RE6? I'm moderately excited for that one, despite the fact that the logo looks like a giraffe receiving a blowjob.



Holy crap it totally does


----------



## djudex

Additionally, for the zombie fans out there you should check out http://dayzmod.com/, looks pretty alright


----------



## MrBob

Melian said:


> Do you mean RE6? I'm moderately excited for that one, despite the fact that the logo looks like a giraffe receiving a blowjob.


 Eh? Have you seen the size of a giraffe dong?


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Do you mean RE6? I'm moderately excited for that one, despite the fact that the logo looks like a giraffe receiving a blowjob.



Capcom read my fan suggestion!


----------



## Melian

MrBob said:


> Eh? Have you seen the size of a giraffe dong?



No, I can honestly say that I have not. Haha.



Mordecai said:


> Capcom read my fan suggestion!



They've read some of mine, too. Remember that giant penis-worm creature that you fight in a dilapidated graveyard in RE3? You're welcome.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I only came in here because melian posted last.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> They've read some of mine, too. Remember that giant penis-worm creature that you fight in a dilapidated graveyard in RE3? You're welcome.



What does this game need? More penis!


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I only came in here because melian posted last.


 
I want in on the fun! I <3 Melian! :bow:


----------



## Mishty

I'm crushing so hard.
Harder than I have ever crushed before.


I iz scurred....kindza.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Mishty said:


> I'm crushing so hard.
> Harder than I have ever crushed before.
> 
> 
> I iz scurred....kindza.



I confess I only came in here because misty posted last.


----------



## Mishty

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I only came in here because misty posted last.



You came for me? 

That's hawt. 

pixkthxbye.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I only came in here because melian posted last.





Surlysomething said:


> I want in on the fun! I <3 Melian! :bow:



LOL. I was about to post a picture....but at second glance, I realized that it was shit, so I deleted it. For your loyalty, you will each receive a copy


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> LOL. I was about to post a picture....but at second glance, I realized that it was shit, so I deleted it.



So you do realize that because it is a photo of YOU, and you are awesome and stuff like that, the photo would be warmly regarded no matter the details of whether you thought it was good or not?

Not to say we are groupies or anything, but..... yah, maybe a little bit Melian groupies....


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess I have spent the last two hours delving into unpronounceably named ruins for scrap metal.

DAMN YOU SKYRIM.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I had my puddy tat turned in to the LION KING TODAY....I feel horrible he looks so weird...like a freak....he used to have crazy LONG HAIR....and now he is bare.....* 

View attachment LionKing.jpg


View attachment BeautifulPUMPKIN.jpg


----------



## The Dark Lady

I confess that the highlight of my day was finding my favorite fried chicken being offered as a two-for-one deal, because there's nothing better than fried chicken.


----------



## CastingPearls

I gave Wonton her entire stash of catnip to distract her so I could read Game of Thrones in peace. I fear this may be have been a bad idea because she's speaking in tongues and levitating now.


----------



## The Dark Lady

I confess that I think CastingPearls is preeeeettttttyyyyyyyy.


----------



## CastingPearls

The Dark Lady said:


> I confess that I think CastingPearls is preeeeettttttyyyyyyyy.


LOL Thank yooooou. I JUST NOW repped your Catwoman suit. MREOWWWW!


----------



## The Dark Lady

CastingPearls said:


> LOL Thank yooooou. I JUST NOW repped your Catwoman suit. MREOWWWW!



Hurray, thank you! I don't think my rep's good for much right now, but I just repped your hello kitty one, too.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> LOL. I was about to post a picture....but at second glance, I realized that it was shit, so I deleted it. For your loyalty, you will each receive a copy



How can I sign up for your loyalty rewards program?


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that I just enjoyed a hug with a man I was once really attracted to as he is moving away and came to say goodbye. While pleasant, to my surprise, there was no frisson there at all. He is just to slim and toned for me now! Not like sinking into the arms of a broad-shouldered, soft BHM!

I used to think of liking chubby men as an option / preference, but maybe it is becoming more than that now


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> So you do realize that because it is a photo of YOU, and you are awesome and stuff like that, the photo would be warmly regarded no matter the details of whether you thought it was good or not?
> 
> Not to say we are groupies or anything, but..... yah, maybe a little bit Melian groupies....



Oh BS. Haha. If I'm going to spam the place with grotesque photos, they should be funny, at least (this one was just boring).



Mordecai said:


> How can I sign up for your loyalty rewards program?



Follow the link in my bi-weekly fan club e-newsletter.


----------



## Surlysomething

Having my absolutely gorgeous baby cousin here for a week made my ovaries hurt. He was the sweetest.


*must get passport to fly to Florida and so I can love on him some more*


----------



## LeoGibson

The Dark Lady said:


> I confess that I think CastingPearls is preeeeettttttyyyyyyyy.



I'll concur with that statement!

P.S. You're not hard on the eyes either madame.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Follow the link in my bi-weekly fan club e-newsletter.



Does it come with S&H green stamps?


----------



## ODFFA

IC that, because it's a positively freezing night over here in CT, this confession isn't really any different from my previous one. 



Librarygirl said:


> ...sinking into the arms of a broad-shouldered, soft BHM!



Yes, please!


----------



## samuraiscott

IC I have broad shoulders and am very soft.


----------



## escapist

I confess I watched the movie with this guy way to much as a kid.


----------



## samuraiscott

escapist said:


> I confess I watched the movie with this guy way to much as a kid.



IC the same thing! Loved this movie as a kid!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> LOL. I was about to post a picture....but at second glance, I realized that it was shit, so I deleted it. For your loyalty, you will each receive a copy



I confess this was the greatest picture of all time.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I looked at someone's profile a tad bit much and I think I scared them away. I am so embarrassed. Darn you LinkedIn for being able to view who viewed you (except when I want to do it). Hopefully, I'm just being paranoid because the family that this person is connected to scares the crap out of me and my life kinda sucks as it is.


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess this was the greatest picture of all time.



I confess...I'm a little envious right now.

Gimme, gimme, gimme....I need! I need! Gimme, Gimme, Gimme!


----------



## Melian

MrBob said:


> I confess...I'm a little envious right now.
> 
> Gimme, gimme, gimme....I need! I need! Gimme, Gimme, Gimme!



It was sarcasm. He's just trying to get to you!


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> It was sarcasm. He's just trying to get to you!



Melian's picture made me go through a second and third puberty - it was that awesome.


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> Melian's picture made me go through a second and third puberty - it was that awesome.



How much hair do you have by now? Egads!


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> How much hair do you have by now? Egads!



Enough to be mistaken for bigfoot!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Mordecai said:


> Enough to be mistaken for bigfoot!



I _highly_ doubt this.


----------



## MrBob

Melian said:


> It was sarcasm. He's just trying to get to you!



Why would he lie? I trust the man's instincts


----------



## Mordecai

Sasquatch! said:


> I _highly_ doubt this.



No, not Sasquatch, Bigfoot! Y'know, the monster truck!


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> No, not Sasquatch, Bigfoot! Y'know, the monster truck!



The hairy-ass monster truck.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> The hairy-ass monster truck.



My ass hair is majestic, thank you very much!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

IC I wear my ass hair in a pompadour, but not like the Japanese rockabilly style (they always take things too far) closer to a handsome young John Cash.


----------



## biglynch

IC that online dating sites are not for me, its just so very irritating, and expensive.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm so sick of today.


And your face.


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Librarygirl said:


> I confess that I just enjoyed a hug with a man I was once really attracted to as he is moving away and came to say goodbye. While pleasant, to my surprise, there was no frisson there at all. He is just to slim and toned for me now! Not like sinking into the arms of a broad-shouldered, soft BHM!
> 
> I used to think of liking chubby men as an option / preference, but maybe it is becoming more than that now



Go forth and Spread the word for all BHM out there.
:bow:


----------



## samuraiscott

IC that I am confused....nothing new.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess Im not having home sickness, but I do miss my mom right now. She'd know what to say.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess Im not having home sickness, but I do miss my mom right now. She'd know what to say.




Give her a call. *hug*


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess Im not having home sickness, but I do miss my mom right now. She'd know what to say.



Mijo, what you need is dos strippers and a Negra Modelo con a shot of Patron.! That's what my fantasy mama tells me when I'm down.

But if that doesn't do the trick, Surly's advice is probably better. Call her she'd probably like to hear your voice anyways.


----------



## MrBob

IC I'll never drink Jagerbombs again...in fact I'm seriously contemplating giving up alcohol altogether...I'll just stick to my two favourite drugs...music and boobies.


----------



## Librarygirl

BigWilliamUK said:


> Go forth and Spread the word for all BHM out there.
> :bow:



I have visions of myself walking round with a sash, hugging chubby men!


----------



## BigWilliamUK

Librarygirl said:


> I have visions of myself walking round with a sash, hugging chubby men!



Im sure we can arrange something for one of our disciples/emissaries


----------



## fat hiker

Linda said:


> ok joke....
> 
> 
> Why was the chicken happy?
> 
> Everything was eggcellent.



Eggscellent is a restaurant not far from here...


----------



## Tad

fat hiker said:


> Eggscellent is a restaurant not far from here...



We ate there once.....I thought it was only medi-yolk-er


----------



## imfree

Tad said:


> We ate there once.....I thought it was only medi-yolk-er



Needs a rimshot and ,'coz we're in Dimm's, 2 cowbells.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess we have a SERIOUS lack of women posting pics in the cute and nekkid thread here on the BHM boards. 

Welcome to sausage-fest, I'm your MC for the evening, hozay jalapeño, the Mexican eagle, Garseeya.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ......Welcome to sausage-fest, I'm your MC for the evening, hozay jalapeño, the Mexican eagle, Garseeya.



I'm sensing a little sarcasm here. Just for that I shan't post my nekkid bacon cooking photo. Harrumph harrumph.  







P.S. I agree, it would be nice to see a bit less sausage. :bow:


----------



## Tad

Same thing happens on the other boards, in reverse. There are never as many FA, of whatever type, posting pics.


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess we have a SERIOUS lack of women posting pics in the cute and nekkid thread here on the BHM boards.
> 
> Welcome to sausage-fest, I'm your MC for the evening, hozay jalapeño, the Mexican eagle, Garseeya.



Good point, well made.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Same thing happens on the other boards, in reverse. There are never as many FA, of whatever type, posting pics.



It makes sense, though. This board is about the men, whereas other boards are about the women, so they end up posting the most pictures (with the exception of a few odd camwhores here and there).


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess that as much as Dims annoys me, it's brought some magical and irreplaceable people into my life. <3


----------



## BigChaz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess we have a SERIOUS lack of women posting pics in the cute and nekkid thread here on the BHM boards.
> 
> Welcome to sausage-fest, I'm your MC for the evening, hozay jalapeño, the Mexican eagle, Garseeya.



I'd eat your jalapeño sausage.


----------



## Mordecai

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess we have a SERIOUS lack of women posting pics in the cute and nekkid thread here on the BHM boards.
> 
> Welcome to sausage-fest, I'm your MC for the evening, hozay jalapeño, the Mexican eagle, Garseeya.



I can wear a wig and tuck... but my beard stays.


----------



## Goreki

Mordecai said:


> I can wear a wig and tuck... but my beard stays.








works for me


----------



## Librarygirl

INCROYABLE!!!!!! (not being pretentious...I studied French and it somehow seems more satisfying than English at times like this). And yes, a few 'merde's and lovely French words from the verb 'foutre' also spring to mind!

I'm unsure whether it is just that some people are DEPRESSINGLY predictable, or if I am just getting increasingly psychic/intuitive. It freaks me out sometimes, it really does.


----------



## Mordecai

Librarygirl said:


> INCROYABLE!!!!!! (not being pretentious...I studied French and it somehow seems more satisfying than English at times like this). And yes, a few 'merde's and lovely French words from the verb 'foutre' also spring to mind!
> 
> I'm unsure whether it is just that some people are DEPRESSINGLY predictable, or if I am just getting increasingly psychic/intuitive. It freaks me out sometimes, it really does.



I tend to say My God in French when really annoyed... at least that's what was taught to me in High School years ago.

Oh my... French swears in the original post!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

IC this morning I saw some giant mutant bee thing in my laundry room that was about the size of a hummingbird, I sprayed it with raid and it started flying at me, I shrieked like a complete sissy picked up my insanely too small for a manly man to own shih tzu puppy and ran away like a frightened child slamming the door behind me.

I will now be spending the rest of the day drinking beer and talking about boobs trying to redeem myself .


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess to hiding at work when a crazy reader came into my library. He was muttering "Arsehole" and "Bastards" under his breath and the louder my volunteer stamped the photocopied pages, the louder he swore. It was like having Father Jack (from Father Ted) in the catalogue room! The last time he came in he shouted at me for "Disturbing his virtual reality".

So yes, I retreated to the sanctuary of the bookshelves and hid!
Not professional, but maybe wise!


----------



## RentonBob

My mother sends me a text at work today saying she is in the hospital and heading into surgery but, it's not a big deal and I shouldn't worry about it because she should be going home tomorrow. 

IC that if she didn't want me to worry about her she should have told me after the surgery and work. Of course I'm going to worry about her


----------



## ODFFA

RentonBob said:


> My mother sends me a text at work today saying she is in the hospital and heading into surgery but, it's not a big deal and I shouldn't worry about it because she should be going home tomorrow.
> 
> IC that if she didn't want me to worry about her she should have told me after the surgery and work. Of course I'm going to worry about her



Had a surprisingly similar situation happen to me this week - also with my mom. Hope all goes well and sending you positive vibes for however long the meantime worries will be lasting!


----------



## RentonBob

ODFFA said:


> Had a surprisingly similar situation happen to me this week - also with my mom. Hope all goes well and sending you positive vibes for however long the meantime worries will be lasting!



Thank you very much. Hope your mom is doing well too.

Just found out that she is out of surgery and everything went well. She should be home tomorrow


----------



## Librarygirl

RentonBob said:


> Thank you very much. Hope your mom is doing well too.
> 
> Just found out that she is out of surgery and everything went well. She should be home tomorrow



Hi Bob!
Just wanted to say, I saw this yesterday and was thinking of you. I'm really glad all went well and hope she's home now. 

Take care,
M
p.s. and ODFA - glad your mum is on the mend too.
Reading these kind of posts on here really puts other problems into perspective.


----------



## SitiTomato

Librarygirl said:


> I confess to hiding at work when a crazy reader came into my library. He was muttering "Arsehole" and "Bastards" under his breath and the louder my volunteer stamped the photocopied pages, the louder he swore. It was like having Father Jack (from Father Ted) in the catalogue room! The last time he came in he shouted at me for "Disturbing his virtual reality".
> 
> So yes, I retreated to the sanctuary of the bookshelves and hid!
> Not professional, but maybe wise!



I confess this post made me go and watch about ten episodes of Father Ted in a row.


----------



## Librarygirl

SitiTomato said:


> I confess this post made me go and watch about ten episodes of Father Ted in a row.



Glad my weird day had one positive effect!

Now are you sure you wouldn't like a nice cup of tea...Ahhh..Go on....Just a tiny drop?? Sure, you'll hardly feel it go down.


----------



## SitiTomato

No thanks I have an allergic reaction to it. 

It's very rare, if I drink tea there's a 70% chance that I'll die.


----------



## RentonBob

Librarygirl said:


> Hi Bob!
> Just wanted to say, I saw this yesterday and was thinking of you. I'm really glad all went well and hope she's home now.
> 
> Take care,
> M
> p.s. and ODFA - glad your mum is on the mend too.
> Reading these kind of posts on here really puts other problems into perspective.



Thanks  She is home now and doing good. Resting because she didn't sleep very well in the hospital.


----------



## Librarygirl

SitiTomato said:


> No thanks I have an allergic reaction to it.
> 
> It's very rare, if I drink tea there's a 70% chance that I'll die.



I just had a little accident and fell out of the window, but I'm back now!!(wheeling in tea trolley).
Now then, who's for a lovely cup of tea? Sure there's a thirty percent chance it'll do you the power of good. Just a little tiny cup! Ah go on! 
No, really...go on,go on, go on, go on, go on, go on , go on, go on, go on!

Will you not just have a little drop now?


----------



## MrBob

I confess I thought the Danny Boyle directed Olymic ceremony was going to be a pile of crap...boy was I wrong.


----------



## cakeboy

Today my girl and I were driving on the 401 ( a very busy multi-lane highway ) through Toronto behind some fucking pissflap with a huge tiny penis truck and a trailer. He was doing that slow-fast-slow bullshit in the fast lane, and traffic was thicker than Snooki's herpes pills so we couldn't go anywhere. As it turns out, this cat is some kind of real estate star so his Ron Burgundyesque face and contact info was plastered all over the trailer. I whipped out my trusty iPhone and dialed his cell number. After he answered and I confirmed it was him by the road noise, I asked him if he was high on 70's gay porn mustache fumes and could he please stop driving like a thunderdouche. He seemed a little stunned and I advised him that the angry fat man in the car behind him was getting up to ramming speed. I hung up and he just motored right along like a good lil' cowpoke. Moral of the story : when life hands me lemons, I throw them back. I buy my own fucking produce!


----------



## LeoGibson

cakeboy said:


> Today my girl and I were driving on the 401 ( a very busy multi-lane highway ) through Toronto behind some fucking pissflap with a huge tiny penis truck and a trailer. He was doing that slow-fast-slow bullshit in the fast lane, and traffic was thicker than Snooki's herpes pills so we couldn't go anywhere. As it turns out, this cat is some kind of real estate star so his Ron Burgundyesque face and contact info was plastered all over the trailer. I whipped out my trusty iPhone and dialed his cell number. After he answered and I confirmed it was him by the road noise, I asked him if he was high on 70's gay porn mustache fumes and could he please stop driving like a thunderdouche. He seemed a little stunned and I advised him that the angry fat man in the car behind him was getting up to ramming speed. I hung up and he just motored right along like a good lil' cowpoke. Moral of the story : when life hands me lemons, I throw them back. I buy my own fucking produce!



I wasn't exactly sure where you were going with this, still not totally sure to be quite honest, but damn if that wasn't a great story. Bravo sir,bravo. Well played.


----------



## cakeboy

Thank you Leo! I think I was trying to confess both my homicidal fury and my satisfaction at having dealt with this cock-knocking bastard.


----------



## LeoGibson

@cakeboy, by the by, it wasn't McGilvray or the Property Brothers was it? My wife's knickers go moist for those fellas. It would have made my day to tell her someone rammed them into a guardrail for their douchebaggery.  However if it was Mike Holmes that would make me sad that he drives like a douche as I kinda have a big 'ol nancy boy crush on him.


----------



## cakeboy

No it wasn't any of those guys but now I wish it was! Except for Mike Holmes, he's kind of awesome.


----------



## WVMountainrear

LeoGibson said:


> @cakeboy, by the by, it wasn't McGilvray or the Property Brothers was it? My wife's knickers go moist for those fellas. It would have made my day to tell her someone rammed them into a guardrail for their douchebaggery.  However if it was Mike Holmes that would make me sad that he drives like a douche as I kinda have a big 'ol nancy boy crush on him.



Your wife and I apparently have the same taste in HGTV guys.


----------



## Paquito

Canada is fucking awesome.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> Canada is fucking awesome.



that's not a confession, that's a fact.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> that's not a confession, that's a fact.



Don't censor me. Rude.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> Don't censor me. Rude.



wubu! wubu everywhere!


----------



## djudex

I confess thunderdouche is my favourite derogatory term


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't understand

zombie love
mustache love
scarf love
true blood love
50 shades love
nude platforms love
hipster love
game of thrones love
volkswagen love
black eyeglass frames love
wanting so desperately to be unique but ultimately being exactly the same love
bon iver love
cell phone love


self entitlement
self absorbed soul sucking mind blowing egos
too loud, too rude, arrogant 
label driven
media driven
money driven

the fucking list is endless


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that talking to one of my Marines...I feel like I haven't lived.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I don't understand
> 
> zombie love
> mustache love
> scarf love
> true blood love
> 50 shades love
> nude platforms love
> hipster love
> game of thrones love
> volkswagen love
> black eyeglass frames love
> wanting so desperately to be unique but ultimately being exactly the same love
> bon iver love
> cell phone love
> 
> 
> self entitlement
> self absorbed soul sucking mind blowing egos
> too loud, too rude, arrogant
> label driven
> media driven
> money driven
> 
> the fucking list is endless



Yep, I've got to agree with your whole list......minus Game of Thrones. I _totally _get that love.

ETA: because it's topical, I'm going to add "Olympics love." I could not give a shit about the Olympics.


----------



## Surlysomething

Melian said:


> Yep, I've got to agree with your whole list......minus Game of Thrones. I _totally _get that love.
> 
> ETA: because it's topical, I'm going to add "Olympics love." I could not give a shit about the Olympics.




Ok, I might give Game of Thrones another try. But only because you like it.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> I don't understand
> 
> black eyeglass frames love



Hey! I have black framed glasses...but I got them before they were cool.

ps. I'm not a hipster


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Hey! I have black framed glasses...but I got them before they were cool.
> 
> ps. I'm not a hipster


 

Everyone and their dog has them now. It's kind of disturbing. Haha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Everyone and their dog has them now. It's kind of disturbing. Haha.



My dog had them before anyone else's dog had them.


----------



## The Dark Lady

I confess that I got to direct a very kinky photo shoot tonight, & am now in possession of several photos that I'm not supposed to share with anyone. >


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> My dog had them before anyone else's dog had them.



You don't have a dog, LIAR!


----------



## Surlysomething

I was in bed at 9:15 last night.

So what?


----------



## BigWilliamUK

The Dark Lady said:


> I confess that I got to direct a very kinky photo shoot tonight, & am now in possession of several photos that I'm not supposed to share with anyone. >



It is your moral duty to reveal them after arousing curiosity.


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigWilliamUK said:


> It is your moral duty to reveal them after arousing curiosity.



That word..... I do not think it means what you think it means...


----------



## Surlysomething

I need to let you go before I totally hate you.

I'm so close to that feeling right now.


----------



## ODFFA

Finally! I get to see James Corden kiss a _girl_ on screen. Nothing wrong with the alternative, but I do confess it will be a verrry welcome change indeed


----------



## genevathistime

This girl has great breast..like...great breast...


----------



## The Dark Lady

BigWilliamUK said:


> It is your moral duty to reveal them after arousing curiosity.



You have noooooo idea what you're asking for there, bud. -hehehe-


----------



## LeoGibson

The Dark Lady said:


> You have noooooo idea what you're asking for there, bud. -hehehe-



That is true, your original post was somewhat ambiguously worded. It could well be something best left unseen!


----------



## The Dark Lady

I'm quite happy to keep the overwhelming beauty of these shots all to myself, but I'd be just fine sharing them should my lovely subject step forward & grant his permission . . . (don't do it, dude, hahaha).


----------



## Mordecai

The Dark Lady said:


> I'm quite happy to keep the overwhelming beauty of these shots all to myself, but I'd be just fine sharing them should my lovely subject step forward & grant his permission . . . (don't do it, dude, hahaha).



The plot thickens!


----------



## CastingPearls

Hmmmmm....spill it, sister.


----------



## Librarygirl

Today we have been asked to provide a library display featuring corsets and Klingons...Yes, you read that right. The mind boggles at this particular VIPs interests..!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> Today we have been asked to provide a library display featuring corsets and Klingons...Yes, you read that right. The mind boggles at this particular VIPs interests..!



OK, THIS needs further details.


----------



## MrBob

ODFFA said:


> Finally! I get to see James Corden kiss a _girl_ on screen. Nothing wrong with the alternative, but I do confess it will be a verrry welcome change indeed



That's a reminder to watch Lesbian Vampire Killers again.


----------



## Tad

Librarygirl said:


> Today we have been asked to provide a library display featuring corsets and Klingons...Yes, you read that right. The mind boggles at this particular VIPs interests..!



And this is why life is awesome--you've never really see it all


----------



## Librarygirl

Sasquatch! said:


> OK, THIS needs further details.



Well to be honest I was disappointed as a) I hadn't really heard of him before and b) I didn't get to do the talk.

But a certain Mr Allen of Microsoft fame came to visit and truly these were suggestions on the list of things we were told he might find interesting!!! Either he put in some odd requests or someone else knew something about him we didn't...


----------



## Goreki

Ic that I wish I hadn't shaved my stupid head. I'm SO BORED with my hair!


----------



## Librarygirl

Tad said:


> And this is why life is awesome--you've never really see it all



Yes, life is certainly interesting and surprising! Here's hoping today is fun and refreshingly different


----------



## Tad

Goreki said:


> Ic that I wish I hadn't shaved my stupid head. I'm SO BORED with my hair!



Sorry you are bored....wigs? 

But, ummm, did we ever get to see you with your head all shorn? 'cause, umm, :wubu: 

(What can I say.....I was at an impressionable age when Annie Lennox and Sinead O'Connor were rocking the short or absent hair....)


----------



## Goreki

Tad said:


> Sorry you are bored....wigs?
> 
> But, ummm, did we ever get to see you with your head all shorn? 'cause, umm, :wubu:
> 
> (What can I say.....I was at an impressionable age when Annie Lennox and Sinead O'Connor were rocking the short or absent hair....)


Hahaha! Sorry to disappoint, I look more like my grandfather.





It's about three inches long now, and I look like a hedgehog. I like hedgehogs. I miss ponytails and plaits and things. 
I have a long black wig that I wore to work while it was growing back, but it's not the same as having your own hair. I just suck at patience


----------



## Tad

Dang, you must have one cute grandfather!

(OK, I'll admit you have an odd expression in that pic, not sure if you were about to laugh or about to burp....? And those glasses look a little strong without hair to balance them, but none of that can hide fundamental good looks).

I have a suspicion that your mixed feelings about having shaved your head come through in the body language of that pic. If someone had caught you in a pic when you didn't know they were taking it, and weren't thinking about how you looked, I suspect the overall image would be quite different.


----------



## CastingPearls

Goreki said:


> Hahaha! Sorry to disappoint, I look more like my grandfather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about three inches long now, and I look like a hedgehog. I like hedgehogs. I miss ponytails and plaits and things.
> I have a long black wig that I wore to work while it was growing back, but it's not the same as having your own hair. I just suck at patience


Special request for your hedgehog headshot please. No cartoons, no animation, no gifs, jpgs, in lieu of the real deal. Kthxbai!


----------



## Goreki

CastingPearls said:


> Special request for your hedgehog headshot please. No cartoons, no animation, no gifs, jpgs, in lieu of the real deal. Kthxbai!


You loophole stomping queen! I'll have it for you soon <3


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I just signed up for 3 continuing Ed Classes, HTML + CSS, Beginner,Intermediate & Advanced....although I have done beginner and am doing refresher online for free via AQUENT.....I hope that's not a waste of $189...for 7.5 class hours....way too cheap and too little time to learn very much.....*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I'm utterly thankful for everything my father taught me. I went outside yesterday and completed some physical labor around my house and it felt amazing to be the "man" of the house. Especially when my roommate was jumping around excited that I took care I our problem when she came home.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I'm utterly thankful for everything my father taught me. I went outside yesterday and completed some physical labor around my house and it felt amazing to be the "man" of the house. Especially when my roommate was jumping around excited that I took care I our problem when she came home.



I'm incredibly jealous Hozay. Truly.


----------



## Surlysomething

The bullshit heat and humidity ruined my weekend.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I'm utterly thankful for everything my father taught me. I went outside yesterday and completed some physical labor around my house and it felt amazing to be the "man" of the house. Especially when my roommate was jumping around excited that I took care I our problem when she came home.



*JOSE YOU DA MAN!!!! JELLIE, I want a man around the house now!!!!*


----------



## Blackjack

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I'm utterly thankful for everything my father taught me. I went outside yesterday and completed some physical labor around my house and it felt amazing to be the "man" of the house. Especially when my roommate was jumping around excited that I took care I our problem when she came home.



"took care of our problem" what, did you bury the body?


----------



## SitiTomato

I confess I'm too chicken to post in the oddest fantasy thread!


----------



## Librarygirl

SitiTomato said:


> I confess I'm too chicken to post in the oddest fantasy thread!



I confess I looked at it quite a few times before summoning up the courage!
But if Librarygirl can, anyone can!

Besides, you've whetted our curiosity now...


----------



## Miskatonic

I confess that I'm creeped out when a woman shows interest in me first. I'm not the guy who women have ever gone after and since all my weightloss girls have been noticing me and expressing interest. It's creepy and strange and I don't really know what I'm supposed to do about it because I've never been in this situation before.

I know it sounds like a non-problem but for a semi-shy introvert it's a difficult thing to deal with.


----------



## MrBob

SitiTomato said:


> I confess I'm too chicken to post in the oddest fantasy thread!


Jesus...this must be a good one.

*DO IT!*


----------



## Jack Secret

MrBob said:


> Jesus...this must be a good one.
> 
> *DO IT!*



that's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm drowning out my horrifying co-workers with Ray Lamontagne.

Yep.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Surlysomething said:


> I'm drowning out my horrifying co-workers with Ray Lamontagne.
> 
> Yep.



Ray Lamontagne is awesome. Awesomer than crappy cow orkers.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sasquatch! said:


> Ray Lamontagne is awesome. Awesomer than crappy cow orkers.



But he makes me cry. Haha.

And they make me feel stabby.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am not a lover of kittens or children....KNOWN FACT...
I gave my kitten away after 10 days....she was the cutest but most annoying thing in the world to me and my 10 yr old Pumpkin.....

I feel like a bad person, however the guy who has her is on lockdown at home, all alone and is OVER THE MOON about having her, and his 2 daughters are coming this weekend, and have no idea...and will be wild with excitement about having a new kitten on some weekends...SO I am not really ALL OGRE..just partial

Petunia ( i renamed her daily) it was kinda fun having you, but i will enjoy VISITING MUCH MORE!!!

and PUMPKIN is singing and dancing to have the house back TO HIMSELF!!!*


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I am not a lover of kittens or children....KNOWN FACT...
> I gave my kitten away after 10 days....she was the cutest but most annoying thing in the world to me and my 10 yr old Pumpkin.....
> 
> I feel like a bad person, however the guy who has her is on lockdown at home, all alone and is OVER THE MOON about having her, and his 2 daughters are coming this weekend, and have no idea...and will be wild with excitement about having a new kitten on some weekends...SO I am not really ALL OGRE..just partial
> 
> Petunia ( i renamed her daily) it was kinda fun having you, but i will enjoy VISITING MUCH MORE!!!
> 
> and PUMPKIN is singing and dancing to have the house back TO HIMSELF!!!*


You found a good home for her. You realized that pet-parenting wasn't for you and did something positive about it, thinking about her welfare, not to mention the happiness of the pet you had prior to her arrival. I don't think you should be hard on yourself. You acted quite responsibly and everyone has had moments of buyer's regret but you made someone very happy with your solution. Hugs for not letting her out on the street or putting her in a shelter without finding her a home or worse, abusing or neglecting her. You did good.


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> You found a good home for her. You realized that pet-parenting wasn't for you and did something positive about it, thinking about her welfare, not to mention the happiness of the pet you had prior to her arrival. I don't think you should be hard on yourself. You acted quite responsibly and everyone has had moments of buyer's regret but you made someone very happy with your solution. Hugs for not letting her out on the street or putting her in a shelter without finding her a home or worse, abusing or neglecting her. You did good.



*Thanks (((CP))) Appreciate your feedback....My pumpkin is his normal happy self, rather then being on guard 24/7....he appreciates it. It was an experiment, it might have worked eventually, but my peace & serenity were askew; and it was stressful....SUCH BIG PROBLEMS I HAVE!!! 

I am so angry that my boss (that I got Petunia from) had not bothered to neuter his cat, that has fleas, and thus the 4 kittens had fleas, THAT IS IRRESPONSIBLE!!! He asked me to take the others yesterday...and I said, no thanks.....to FLEABAGS; cute or not!!! 

To me that is down right animal abuse.....and he thinks she is PREGGERS AGAIN???!!! WTF he plans on going to animal shelter to give away free KITTENS (I assume not notifying anyone they have FLEAS)...but he said that a week ago, and has not done it yet.*

:doh:


----------



## Goreki

HDANGEL15 said:


> *THAT IS IRRESPONSIBLE!!!.*


AMEN!!! I am toying with the idea of getting a cat when I have kids, and leaving her intact until she has *ONE* litter of kittens, because when I was little I always wanted my cat (de-sexed) to have kittens. 
It will depend on the age of my children, and whether I can look after all the kittens. 

Responsibility first!!!
Haha, also, one of my workmates single dad friends has a kid with head lice, and he knew it and he didn't fix it for like two weeks and then i had to give her head a check yesterday. Bad pet owners = bad parents hahaha


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I'm going to start quoting the "tiffi" picture whener I post for the next week. I'm not going to force myself to post, but whatever organic post cones about, "tiffi" will be quoted.

Edit: I will quote WHR's pre-op pictures all week.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

IC I am Tiffy, the operation was rough but thanks guys for so much love you've made it all worth it.


----------



## Mordecai

WhiteHotRazor said:


> IC I am Tiffy, the operation was rough but thanks guys for so much love you've made it all worth it.



Goodness, hit me up!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Mordecai said:


> Goodness, hit me up!




Sorry I am taken, by myself, since I was a such the ffa I just had myself transformed into a fat guy with a beard so I can just masturbate in the mirror all day. You all missed the boat.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I'm utterly thankful for everything my father taught me. I went outside yesterday and completed some physical labor around my house and it felt amazing to be the "man" of the house. Especially when my roommate was jumping around excited that I took care I our problem when she came home.



I am yet again somewhat impressed with myself. Put up a ceiling fan tonight, not a huge deal, but still kind of cool.


----------



## RentonBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I am yet again somewhat impressed with myself. Put up a ceiling fan tonight, not a huge deal, but still kind of cool.



And you did an awesome job!


----------



## daddyoh70

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I am yet again somewhat impressed with myself. Put up a ceiling fan tonight, not a huge deal, but still kind of cool.



Congrats Hozay! :bow: I still remember my first ceiling fan and the anxiety of coming home from work to find my wife trapped under the motor and fan blades stuck in each wall  Luckily that never happened and I've now got about 5 of them under my belt.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that empathy for others and an optimistic outlook can be nothing but trouble. Came very close to making an old mistake yet again and the pain that even going down those thought-pathways has caused makes me feel really foolish.

As they say: "Insanity is doing the same thing again and expecting a different result".

Some people are strange though!


----------



## xazavier009

i like to think that im am a giant


----------



## Surlysomething

I hate my fucking life.


----------



## Sasquatch!

What's up, Surls?


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I strangely enjoyed telling someone (politely!) to "Get out of my Reading Room" today!
Needless to say if he'd been a BHM I might have allowed some rule bending, but no such luck!


----------



## MrBob

I confess I daydream about running the country far more than is healthy.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

IC I am jammin the fuck out to Surly's Hall & Oats link


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> IC I am jammin the fuck out to Surly's Hall & Oats link




At my last job it was a HIGHLY popular request for play from my Itunes. People would dance out to it big time. Haha.


----------



## CastingPearls

I did not know this link existed. THANK YOU!


----------



## SitiTomato

I confess that in relationships I've never felt goosebumps, butterflies in the stomach or even anything I'd describe as puppy love. 

When I hear people talk about that warm fuzzy in-love feeling I get worried I'm incapable of feeling it at all.


----------



## djudex

SitiTomato said:


> I confess that in relationships I've never felt goosebumps, butterflies in the stomach or even anything I'd describe as puppy love.
> 
> When I hear people talk about that warm fuzzy in-love feeling I get worried I'm incapable of feeling it at all.



I will show you this thing Earth-people call 'love'


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I dont know what to do what to do.....dear INTERNETZ

i have a friend Rosa that is looking to buy a house for months and months and months...and can't find one...2 months ago +, everyone including me said...go look at HDANGELs house, you would love it...I nodded enthusiastically and said HELLS YEAH...

I finally invited her to dinner tonite...and SHE LOVES MY HOUSE enough to buy it....I would love to downsize....I live in a gorgeous log home with wood burning fireplace, loft, I rent out the basement apt for $1000/month, 1+ acres, everything she wants, as a gourmet chef, I have 

How the hell do i get comprables that are fair for her / me...is this a ridiculous idea...should I just flat out sell it on the market instead...of trying to KEEP IT SO SIMPLE???

....O FUCK ME...everyone who knows me says YOU have the coolest house!! don't let that go.....but me...says *I am tired of all the upkeep, and stuff!!!, I want to simplify my life, buy something much smaller and have NO MORTGAGE!!! *

AM I INSANE * 

View attachment cabin.jpg


View attachment CherryBlossomBlooming.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I dont know what to do what to do.....dear INTERNETZ
> 
> i have a friend Rosa that is looking to buy a house for months and months and months...and can't find one...2 months ago +, everyone including me said...go look at HDANGELs house, you would love it...I nodded enthusiastically and said HELLS YEAH...
> 
> I finally invited her to dinner tonite...and SHE LOVES MY HOUSE enough to buy it....I would love to downsize....I live in a gorgeous log home with wood burning fireplace, loft, I rent out the basement apt for $1000/month, 1+ acres, everything she wants, as a gourmet chef, I have
> 
> How the hell do i get comprables that are fair for her / me...is this a ridiculous idea...should I just flat out sell it on the market instead...of trying to KEEP IT SO SIMPLE???
> 
> ....O FUCK ME...everyone who knows me says YOU have the coolest house!! don't let that go.....but me...says *I am tired of all the upkeep, and stuff!!!, I want to simplify my life, buy something much smaller and have NO MORTGAGE!!! *
> 
> AM I INSANE *



Considering I work in the mortgage industry I might have a LITTLE insight but I might also be full of shit.

Getting comparables for your home might be a little tricky because it is a specialty home. A Majority of mortgage lenders either don't lend in specialty markets or have very strict lending options for specialty homes, Log Homes being one of them. So the point of me telling you all this is, comparables will be tough unless you live in a community of log homes, then you actually have something to compare it to. A lot of people go to www.zillow.com to get a general idea of what their home might be worth with some comparables. I'd give it a look, you know what you paid originally, be aware some homes have fallen more than half in value and some haven't had such a decline. Give it a look and see what you find.


----------



## Tad

Great looking home, no wonder everyone loves it! But if you are ready to enjoy life in a different way, I could see moving on--I'd imagine a place like that is a bit of a commitment.

Really just writing to say that I'm sure that if you do move on, you'll end up with a new place that people love. I just can't imagine that you'd spend long in a beige box, you know? (OK, and because I'm pedantic, I have to say it: make sure to get independent inspection done and everything, so that she has third party information on the place, just to reduce an friction on your friendship if there are issues later)


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel all verklempt listening to Neil Young today.


Stupid girl hormones.


----------



## The Dark Lady

I confess that my dad didn't give me any good idea of what he wants for his birthday, so he's getting the Nick Cage _Wicker Man_ on blu-ray.

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## shandyman

The Dark Lady said:


> I confess that my dad didn't give me any good idea of what he wants for his birthday, so he's getting the Nick Cage _Wicker Man_ on blu-ray.
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA


Very cruel


----------



## theronin23

The Dark Lady said:


> I confess that my dad didn't give me any good idea of what he wants for his birthday, so he's getting the Nick Cage _Wicker Man_ on blu-ray.
> 
> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ODFFA

The file I was given to transcribe today is an interview with an English immigration lawyer and IC, the timing of this file is just _totally freakish_ -- there are sooo many things about life in England that I miss!!


----------



## MrBob

ODFFA said:


> The file I was given to transcribe today is an interview with an English immigration lawyer and IC, the timing of this file is just _totally freakish_ -- there are sooo many things about life in England that I miss!!



Come back then!


----------



## ODFFA

MrBob said:


> Come back then!



I would in a heartbeat if I had the £££


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

theronin23 said:


>



I can't rep you, and that's bullshit.


----------



## CastingPearls

theronin23 said:


>


I wish I could rep you too. *Any depiction of Nic Cage being tortured* deserves high praise. Not a blow job or anything but some kinda accolade.


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can't rep you, and that's bullshit.



It's ok, I <3 you anyway.



CastingPearls said:


> Not a blow job or anything but some kinda accolade.



I also accept cuddling and makeout sessions.


----------



## Surlysomething

I wish I could block out all the fat shame and Christian bullshit on Pinterest.


#firstworldproblems


----------



## Melian

Got invited to a party on a nude beach...........and have decided to go 

This will either be funny, disgusting, or both.


----------



## Tad

Long ago I hit the beach with friends on Long Island, and discovered that if you walked along the beach far enough you hit a stretch that was a nude beach. I couldn't help but observe an advantage of being an SSBHM that I'd never considered before then: far less likely to get sunburnt in a tender place!

Anyway, hope you have a fun time!


----------



## MrBob

Watch out though, sand gets everywhere!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Got invited to a party on a nude beach...........and have decided to go
> 
> This will either be funny, disgusting, or both.



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!



This+1000000


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Got invited to a party on a nude beach...........and have decided to go
> 
> This will either be funny, disgusting, or both.



I will bet on both!


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Long ago I hit the beach with friends on Long Island, and discovered that if you walked along the beach far enough you hit a stretch that was a nude beach. I couldn't help but observe an advantage of being an SSBHM that I'd never considered before then: far less likely to get sunburnt in a tender place!
> 
> Anyway, hope you have a fun time!





MrBob said:


> Watch out though, sand gets everywhere!



Ha! Yeah right - I'm not going to participate (well, maybe topless, because I'm one of those weirdos who sometimes does that in public. It's legal here.). I'll mostly just get drunk and creepily stare at people.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!





MrBob said:


> This+1000000



Sure. I'll take a few wang pictures for you 



Mordecai said:


> I will bet on both!



Same here


----------



## Mordecai

Tad said:


> Long ago I hit the beach with friends on Long Island, and discovered that if you walked along the beach far enough you hit a stretch that was a nude beach. I couldn't help but observe an advantage of being an SSBHM that I'd never considered before then: far less likely to get sunburnt in a tender place!



Belly hang + FUPA = wang sun block.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> Ha! Yeah right - I'm not going to participate (well, maybe topless, because I'm one of those weirdos who sometimes does that in public. It's legal here.). I'll mostly just get drunk and creepily stare at people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I'll take a few wang pictures for you
> 
> 
> 
> Same here



I'm gonna hold you to it. Please also take some picture of a few rusty wagon wheels.


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm gonna hold you to it. Please also take some picture of a few rusty wagon wheels.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ...a few rusty wagon wheels.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ...rusty wagon wheels.


----------



## Melian

Oh god, Ronin....

Hahahahaha.


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm gonna hold you to it. Please also take some picture of a few rusty wagon wheels.



Are they the same thing as Rusty the Sheriff's badge?

And me no wanty Wang pictures...in fact I'll be postiveley delighted if the only wang I see for the rest of my life is my own.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MrBob said:


> Are they the same thing as Rusty the Sheriff's badge?
> 
> And me no wanty Wang pictures...in fact I'll be postiveley delighted if the only wang I see for the rest of my life is my own.



Hey man, you don't get to be choosy with Melian, if she give you her wang you take it; if she gives you her vag or b-hole you take it. Even if she gives you coupons for tampons you take those too.


----------



## theronin23

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Even if she gives you coupons for tampons you take those too.



You just never know when you're gonna have a heavy flow day.


----------



## Surlysomething

There are a few people in my vicinity that are cruising for a throat punch.

Fuckers.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> There are a few people in my vicinity that are cruising for a throat punch.
> 
> Fuckers.




"Johnny you're a cream puff"


"sweep the leg...you got a problem with that?"


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> "Johnny you're a cream puff"
> 
> 
> "sweep the leg...you got a problem with that?"





Get him a body bag, yeah!


----------



## Goreki

See? hedgehog!


----------



## Tad

That pic is brilliant, Goreki!


----------



## CastingPearls

Goreki said:


> See? hedgehog!


Holy moly, your hair grew in fast!!!! What color is next??????

What's your little friend's name?


----------



## Goreki

XD Thanks for all the awesome compliments guys, it makes me feel a lot less like a boy with boobs.
My hedgehog is called Milligan. Byproduct of being six and working in a toy shop is that I end up with a lot of things I don't need. My excuse is that my babies will get them.

I think I'll go back to black next. I really miss it.


----------



## Tad

Goreki said:


> Byproduct of being six and working in a toy shop is that I end up with a lot of things I don't need.



That sentence is just all sorts of wonderful :bow:



> XD Thanks for all the awesome compliments guys, it makes me feel a lot less like a boy with boobs.



Obviously you feel however you feel. From an outside point of view, and at the risk of sounding creepy....out of the various thoughts I may have had upon seeing your pictures, 'boy' was surely not one of them...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> That sentence is just all sorts of wonderful :bow:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you feel however you feel. From an outside point of view, and at the risk of sounding creepy....out of the various thoughts I may have had upon seeing your pictures, 'boy' was surely not one of them...



Tad, you're never creepy.


----------



## Tad

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Tad, you're never creepy.



See folks, as long as you don't put the pictures up on-line, it is OK to hang around outside Hozay's window and take pics!


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I'm so tired I can't get anything done I'd planned to and am going to bed.

Todays mad day in libraryland included:
Playbills from the 18th century
Books in Hebrew and Russian
A visit to a farm
Getting pooed on by a swallow
Seeing a geese, sheep and horses
Seeing a woman in Tudor dress smoking a cigarette(!)
Setting off a CO2 fire extinguisher (not at Tudor woman I hasten to add)
Being stranded
Begging a free ride on an open topped tourist bus to get back to work.

Which was only marginally less tiring that last Friday's usual day of cloak and dagger corridor creeping to avoid the scary boss.

Goodnight!


----------



## freakyfred

IC that half a chocolate swiss roll might have "accidentally" found it's way into my mouth.

oopsie!


----------



## fat hiker

Cherry pie and ice cream twice in one day!


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> I confess I'm so tired I can't get anything done I'd planned to and am going to bed.
> 
> Todays mad day in libraryland included:
> Playbills from the 18th century
> Books in Hebrew and Russian
> A visit to a farm
> *Getting pooed on by a swallow*
> Seeing a geese, sheep and horses
> Seeing a woman in Tudor dress smoking a cigarette(!)
> Setting off a CO2 fire extinguisher (not at Tudor woman I hasten to add)
> Being stranded
> Begging a free ride on an open topped tourist bus to get back to work.
> 
> Which was only marginally less tiring that last Friday's usual day of cloak and dagger corridor creeping to avoid the scary boss.
> 
> Goodnight!



Isn't that considered lucky?


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to being happy that summer is coming to an end. 
I love Fall. Love love love.

I work in reverse than most people as I get my mojo back with a vengeance when the season changes over. Everything feels better and looks better in my world.

I kind of feel like Jingalin'...haha


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I confess that when I just signed in for some reason instead of my user name I typed Whitehotfucked haha wtf?


----------



## Surlysomething

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I confess that when I just signed in for some reason instead of my user name I typed Whitehotfucked haha wtf?



Your name should be Whitehotfucker.

Oh man, what is WRONG WITH ME today?

Haha.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IC I felt like a pervert today for the first time in a long time. 

The highlight of my day: the office receptionist is wearing this terry-cloth type dress and she's wearing a thong, so when she walks by I can see the dress caress around her well toned buttocks and it moves across it like an eerie fog.


----------



## Librarygirl

MrBob said:


> Isn't that considered lucky?



I'm hoping so! I am a bit superstitious, so it did cross my mind.

On a more practical note, I feel lucky it was such a small bird, lol!


----------



## Librarygirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC I felt like a pervert today for the first time in a long time.
> 
> The highlight of my day: the office receptionist is wearing this terry-cloth type dress and she's wearing a thong, so when she walks by I can see the dress caress around her well toned buttocks and it moves across it like an eerie fog.



I think the 'Eerie fog' simile and descriptive language elevate you to being a poetic observer rather than a pervert, lol! We're all only human and I will admit to eyeing up male readers in the Reading Room on occasion!

p.s. maybe you should try your hand in the story section (unless you have and I've somehow missed this!)


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> I think the 'Eerie fog' simile and descriptive language elevate you to being a poetic observer rather than a pervert, lol! We're all only human and I will admit to eyeing up male readers in the Reading Room on occasion!
> 
> p.s. maybe you should try your hand in the story section (unless you have and I've somehow missed this!)



Heh, well thanks for making me feel better about that. 

I also confess that I've always wanted to try my hand at story writing but never really knew how to start.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC I felt like a pervert today for the first time in a long time.
> 
> The highlight of my day: the office receptionist is wearing this terry-cloth type dress and she's wearing a thong, so when she walks by I can see the dress caress around her well toned buttocks and it moves across it like an eerie fog.



You're a healthy, young male. It wasn't perverted, it was normal.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC I felt like a pervert today for the first time in a long time.
> 
> The highlight of my day: the office receptionist is wearing this terry-cloth type dress and she's wearing a thong, so when she walks by I can see the dress caress around her well toned buttocks and it moves across it like an eerie fog.



Total perv move bro, takes one to know one.


----------



## Jack Secret

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to being happy that summer is coming to an end.
> I love Fall. Love love love.
> 
> I work in reverse than most people as I get my mojo back with a vengeance when the season changes over. Everything feels better and looks better in my world.
> 
> I kind of feel like Jingalin'...haha



I am totally the same way you are. I come alive when I can smell fall in the air.


----------



## Surlysomething

Jack Secret said:


> I am totally the same way you are. I come alive when I can smell fall in the air.



It's invigorating!


----------



## MrBob

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> IC I felt like a pervert today for the first time in a long time.
> 
> The highlight of my day: the office receptionist is wearing this terry-cloth type dress and she's wearing a thong, so when she walks by I can see the dress caress around her well toned buttocks and it moves across it like an eerie fog.



That sounds all kinds of awesome!


----------



## HDANGEL15

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Total perv move bro, takes one to know one.


*
FUCKINGABSOLUTELY CONCUR ....that description creeped me out*


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that it is official. I am either a dirty old man for real, or still as randy as a damn teenager.

Went in for my physical today, had a nice looking, thick, lady doctor from either India or Pakistan, (that is germane to the story as it speaks of their propensity for modesty even in medicine), and well, to make a long story short, she had a nice light touch and did a thorough job on the old hernia check, that as she checked in numerous spots around the sack and moved the ball bat around once to get underneath, li'l Leo decided to pop right up and thank her for her fine work. I felt bad as I could tell that, while she as a professional knew it was just an involuntary response that was normal, her blushing smile showed her slight embarrassment.:blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

LeoGibson said:


> IC that it is official. I am either a dirty old man for real, or still as randy as a damn teenager.
> 
> Went in for my physical today, had a nice looking, thick, lady doctor from either India or Pakistan, (that is germane to the story as it speaks of their propensity for modesty even in medicine), and well, to make a long story short, she had a nice light touch and did a thorough job on the old hernia check, that as she checked in numerous spots around the sack and moved the ball bat around once to get underneath, li'l Leo decided to pop right up and thank her for her fine work. I felt bad as I could tell that, while she as a professional knew it was just an involuntary response that was normal, her blushing smile showed her slight embarrassment.:blush:



You're HEALTHY!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> You're HEALTHY!


*
absolutely!!!! THAT SHIT HAPPENS...she was flattered...no doubt*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess there was a girl who posted/posts here occasionally but not very often. 

I was out touring the city and got wind of a possible ferry destination that I could take and the name of the city struck a chord with me and I just couldn't let it go. Turns out the name of that girl who left me a few very nice compliments shared the same name as city. Just a weird and interesting like "ah-ha" moment. 

thinking about going there tomorrow.


----------



## AkaJangles

I confess to: 

only reading the first two and last five pages of this thread.
being glad I stumbled across this forum. I dig the vibe around here.
really hating the pointless smalltalk that people tend to use when passing each other in the hall at work. "How's it going?" Same as it was when you passed me 15 minutes ago.
being an introvert.
being the 2nd gunman on the grassy knoll.
not being truthful with one of these confessions.

Edit:
I may be doing this wrong... "The thread for random *single* confessions"


----------



## LeoGibson

AkaJangles said:


> I confess to:
> 
> only reading the first two and last five pages of this thread.
> being glad I stumbled across this forum. I dig the vibe around here.
> really hating the pointless smalltalk that people tend to use when passing each other in the hall at work. "How's it going?" Same as it was when you passed me 15 minutes ago.
> being an introvert.
> being the 2nd gunman on the grassy knoll.
> not being truthful with one of these confessions.



So, you really *don't* hate pointless smalltalk. I'm pretty good at ferreting out when I'm being lied to.:blink:


----------



## AkaJangles

LeoGibson said:


> So, you really *don't* hate pointless smalltalk. I'm pretty good at ferreting out when I'm being lied to.:blink:



I didn't think anyone would figure it out so quickly. Well done!


----------



## MrBob

I confess...I would really like to do rude things with my friend's sister. And if this was to happen I'm not sure how he'd take the news. Not that it would stop me.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm super-excited for the new Boardwalk Empire season to start.

At the same time i'm heartbroken that there will be no Jimmy Darmody.


----------



## LeoGibson

IC I think I am getting older and it sucks. I passed on a used Dodge Challenger because it was about 8 grand over my budget, and instead opted towards a nice lightly used Camry because it was in my budget, was roomy enough to haul guitars and gear, and was economical. Fuck me! #ResponsibiltyBlows


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm busting out my slippers tonight. Good by flip flops, see you next year.


----------



## samuraiscott

I'm sitting here wondering what to do next.


----------



## Dromond

I wonder if I belong at Dimensions anymore. After my long absence it feels strange to me. I can't put my finger on why, though.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Dromond said:


> I wonder if I belong at Dimensions anymore. After my long absence it feels strange to me. I can't put my finger on why, though.



Because most of us don't really want to be here, and leaving affords us the clarity to see that this place blows--something which gets dulled when we post regularly?


----------



## Surlysomething

Dromond said:


> I wonder if I belong at Dimensions anymore. After my long absence it feels strange to me. I can't put my finger on why, though.




It's always weird to come back to a community after an absence. New faces, familiar faces gone, not up on what's 'trending". Give it some time.


----------



## fat hiker

samuraiscott said:


> I'm sitting here wondering what to do next.



Something small, but fulfilling, and quickly done, for that fast shot of accomplishment.

Hmm, yes, what would that be now....


----------



## CleverBomb

Dromond said:


> I wonder if I belong at Dimensions anymore. After my long absence it feels strange to me. I can't put my finger on why, though.


I know the feeling -- been there myself, and am still there to some extent.
Even now, I'm mostly just doing Random Sentences and Hyde Park. It works, more or less.


----------



## sarahe543

I need a hug


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I must havenot checked myself out very well or how WIDE I am lately...but my boss noticed and took the liberty to tell me I had a hole in the back of my pants right on the ass...and the seam was ripping....NICE huh...and you can guess what I was wearing UNDeRNEATH.*......


----------



## djudex

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I must havenot checked myself out very well or how WIDE I am lately...but my boss noticed and took the liberty to tell me I had a hole in the back of my pants right on the ass...and the seam was ripping....NICE huh...and you can guess what I was wearing UNDeRNEATH.*......



Harley Davidson panties?


----------



## The Dark Lady

^ Invisible see-through naked panties?


----------



## HDANGEL15

The Dark Lady said:


> ^ Invisible see-through naked panties?


*
DING !!! DING !! DING !!!*

could it have been any worse......really?


----------



## fitforfat

sarahe543 said:


> I need a hug



*VIRTUAL HUG*


----------



## CastingPearls

Maybe I still have an influence on him after all. He called me one of his best friends (shocking) remembers my 'stuff' and no one else ever seems to, confessed he parked in my driveway to see if I was home but I wasn't, and went to the restaurant I suggested and ordered what I suggested which surprised me because he's even more stubborn than I and then called me to thank me. I can't imagine my talk of moving out of the area made an impact...but maybe it did. Not that anything will come of it. Is it Autumn already? lol


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that i'm eating an Aero chocolate bar at 9:52 am. So what?


----------



## Jack Secret

Surlysomething said:


> IC that i'm eating an Aero chocolate bar at 9:52 am. So what?



it sounds like the breakfast/brunch Of champions to me.


----------



## Surlysomething

It was pretty delicious, I have to admit. With a hot coffee...perfection!





Jack Secret said:


> it sounds like the breakfast/brunch Of champions to me.


----------



## rellis10

IC I'm really not looking forward to tomorrow... over two hours, alone, in the office. I'm the least experienced person in the office, and even though I've been on for a few months now this is really my first time working for a decent time without a safety net. On one hand you could see it as a sign of trust, but right now I'm freaking out.


----------



## Surlysomething

You'll be fine. Just go in and pretend you own the place.





rellis10 said:


> IC I'm really not looking forward to tomorrow... over two hours, alone, in the office. I'm the least experienced person in the office, and even though I've been on for a few months now this is really my first time working for a decent time without a safety net. On one hand you could see it as a sign of trust, but right now I'm freaking out.


----------



## ODFFA

I do agree with Surly - I have a feeling you'll do great too - but I'll be 'holding thumbs' nonetheless! 

"Ek hou duimvas"


----------



## Librarygirl

rellis10 said:


> IC I'm really not looking forward to tomorrow... over two hours, alone, in the office. I'm the least experienced person in the office, and even though I've been on for a few months now this is really my first time working for a decent time without a safety net. On one hand you could see it as a sign of trust, but right now I'm freaking out.



I'm sure you'll be fine! You might find you enjoy it. It's a great sign that things are going well.

I remember circumstances conspiring to leave me alone running the library I work in just a few weeks after I started there (it was near Christmas, there was a lot of illness and minor domestic disasters). I was freaking out, but when in fact NOTHING happened for me to cope with, no challenges for me to rise to....I'll admit I was a bit disappointed,lol!

Enjoy being the boss for a few hours...And if in doubt, defer any decision making! Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that i'm all sorts of bitchy today. FUCKERS!


----------



## CastingPearls

IC there is nothing more reassuring than a friend who knows everything, gets drunk with you and talks with you about everything and you don't need to explain a g'damn thing because they already know.


----------



## freakyfred

My name isn't actually fred!


----------



## Micara

freakyfred said:


> My name isn't actually fred!



IC that I already knew that but I still call you Fred in my head.


----------



## Sasquatch!

freakyfred said:


> My name isn't actually fred!



Does that make you any less awesome? Nope. Keep being awesome, we'll keep being impressed.


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't even like football, but Lucas Black in Friday Night Lights (the movie) kills me everytime I watch it. EVERY TIME.


----------



## MrBob

IC that last night I find a nasty red lump at the base of my penis and thought that I'd contracted some form of social disease. After much frantic googling and general panic it turned out to be a blocked pube follicle and I had to squeeze the bastard out...it hurt....damn there are a lot of nerve endings down there!


----------



## Surlysomething

12 minutes until I can leave this place.

Looking at baby sister's wedding pictures to make me happy. 
I hate that i'm such a fucking girl sometimes.


----------



## Dromond

IC I want to break my upstairs neighbor's legs.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have so much I need to get off my chest and no one to talk to it about.
No one I trust enough.

No one.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I HAVE A BIGGGGG BUTT*


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

I'm to sensitive for my own good..


----------



## ManBeef

Though I love lil manbeef to death... I am not looking forward to moving to HOT ASS PHOENIX!!! FAT BOY PROBLEMS


----------



## sarahe543

My dream last night i went to shower took my dildo with me and when i was orgasming i turned around, it was a big communal shower with about ten identical men in it. They were all the cute male nurse who saw me in hospital on Tuesday. Weird.


----------



## Surlysomething

Seriously? There's a sex section on this site, you might want to find a place for this there. 



sarahe543 said:


> My dream last night i went to shower took my dildo with me and when i was orgasming i turned around, it was a big communal shower with about ten identical men in it. They were all the cute male nurse who saw me in hospital on Tuesday. Weird.


----------



## sarahe543

its pretty random!


----------



## Surlysomething

The whole overly sexual posting thing on threads is pretty lame.






sarahe543 said:


> its pretty random!


----------



## ManBeef

I read that and realized it was a mildo... NO BUENO:c


----------



## Dromond

IC the smell of bacon frying makes me happy.


----------



## hbighappy

IC Its hard being a single dad but well worth having my lil girl with me.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> IC the smell of bacon frying makes me happy.


Oh that divine fragrance sends me into cloud 9.


----------



## samuraiscott

IC today was a very bad day.


----------



## ODFFA

:bow: I have serious respect for this!


hbighappy said:


> IC Its hard being a single dad but well worth having my lil girl with me.



Don't you just hate those?! Hope things look up very soon, SS!


samuraiscott said:


> IC today was a very bad day.




My own Saturday has started out a bit... meh - _trying_ my best to turn it around


----------



## MrBob

I confess I seemed to be the only one who didn't get emotional at my Cousin's funeral yesterday and felt like other family members were treating me oddly for it. Well somebody had to hold it together.


----------



## BigChaz

MrBob said:


> I confess I seemed to be the only one who didn't get emotional at my Cousin's funeral yesterday and felt like other family members were treating me oddly for it. Well somebody had to hold it together.



Oh gosh I know that feeling. When we put our dog down, everyone was bawling their eyes out. I didn't even shed a tear. I was very sad, I will miss that little guy, but damnit, I just don't cry for something like that. When the vet passed around tissues and I declined everyone acted like I was a cold stone killer.

Lesson I learned from this: always accept the tissues

edit: Just so I don't look like a tard, I do get teary eyed. I am a victory tears kinda guy. Like, when someone is losing for a while and then at the end they finally get the reward or recognition they wanted. That is when I tear up.


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that for some damn maddening reason, Every Rose Has Its Thorns by Poison is stuck in my damn head and I can't help myself from playing it every time I pick up my acoustic guitar today.


----------



## Surlysomething

I drank just a wee bit more than I normally do last night.


It was awesome. And yes, I was in bed super early and slept almost 12 hours. Haha.


----------



## Dromond

IC I had a very good day today.


----------



## Goreki

IC that I found a poor dead crow and gave it a funeral in my garden. Not once did I think about plucking it for its feathers.
I may be back for its bones though.


----------



## Surlysomething

I really dislike people that make everything sexual.

Don't get me wrong, I like a little sexual innuendo, dirty jokes, teasing etc. But when it's all that you bring to the table? Lame. Seriously fucking lame.


----------



## Tad

Goreki said:


> IC that I found a poor dead crow and gave it a funeral in my garden. Not once did I think about plucking it for its feathers.
> I may be back for its bones though.



How appropriate for your 666th post!


----------



## Sasquatch!

Surlysomething said:


> I really dislike people that make everything sexual.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like a little sexual innuendo, dirty jokes, teasing etc. But when it's all that you bring to the table? Lame. Seriously fucking lame.



Surly, if I promise to be extra nice...will you visit and "go to town" my flatmate for me? I have a feeling you would really dislike him.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Does he act like a 15 year old boy?





Sasquatch! said:


> Surly, if I promise to be extra nice...will you visit and "go to town" my flatmate for me? I have a feeling you would really dislike him.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. Does he act like a 15 year old boy?



He's an intensely boring person, but is mortified of that fact so has created this persona for himself that has "interesting quirks" pretty much pulled from TV.
He's an awful drunk, rude and has threatened to stab my guests etc etc etc and seems to be an expert on everything--especially whatever you do for a living, have as a hobby or have spent years of study on.

And he watches shows like "Gossip girl".


----------



## Surlysomething

He sounds like a life-loser.

Not sure it would be worth tearing him down any further. He's doing that all on his own. Haha.




Sasquatch! said:


> He's an intensely boring person, but is mortified of that fact so has created this persona for himself that has "interesting quirks" pretty much pulled from TV.
> He's an awful drunk, rude and has threatened to stab my guests etc etc etc and seems to be an expert on everything--especially whatever you do for a living, have as a hobby or have spent years of study on.
> 
> And he watches shows like "Gossip girl".


----------



## Sasquatch!

Surlysomething said:


> He sounds like a life-loser.
> 
> Not sure it would be worth tearing him down any further. He's doing that all on his own. Haha.



True.True. Right now I'm predicting his death will be either "sad and lonely alcoholic" or "Fuck's sake, you're almost 35, stop bragging about how much you drank last night" kick in the face.


----------



## Surlysomething

35 and still has room mates and still acts like an ass. 

Makes me pretty glad to be me. Haha. Get out, save yourself!




Sasquatch! said:


> True.True. Right now I'm predicting his death will be either "sad and lonely alcoholic" or "Fuck's sake, you're almost 35, stop bragging about how much you drank last night" kick in the face.


----------



## Pandasaur

I confess that after a bad date this week, watching sailor moon actually made me feel better, even though I hate all the romance stuff in it....the show was still adorable


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I still like fat men and am still here! I'm just on holiday, so haven't been chipping in and following the threads as much as usual. Nice to check-in and catch up though!

I also confess that I LOVE Savannah!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> I confess I still like fat men and am still here! I'm just on holiday, so haven't been chipping in and following the threads as much as usual. Nice to check-in and catch up though!
> 
> I also confess that I LOVE Savannah!



YOU'RE ALIVE!!!!


----------



## bremerton

Sasquatch! said:


> He's an intensely boring person, but is mortified of that fact so has created this persona for himself that has "interesting quirks" pretty much pulled from TV.
> He's an awful drunk, rude and has threatened to stab my guests etc etc etc and seems to be an expert on everything--especially whatever you do for a living, have as a hobby or have spent years of study on.
> 
> And he watches shows like "Gossip girl".




hey, gossip girl is the shit, man.


----------



## ODFFA

Pandasaur said:


> I confess that after a bad date this week, watching sailor moon actually made me feel better, even though I hate all the romance stuff in it....the show was still adorable


Welcome to one of the best places 'on earth' to vent, etc  Love your username; and I hope your week only improves from here on out



IC... I know everybody gets stressed and no one is immune to it, but I think it's therapist / life coach time for me... not kidding.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bremerton said:


> hey, gossip girl is the shit, man.



30+ man working in a finance company's customer service department. Hardly the target audience.


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> I confess I still like fat men and am still here! I'm just on holiday, so haven't been chipping in and following the threads as much as usual. Nice to check-in and catch up though!
> 
> I also confess that I LOVE Savannah!



Glad you're enjoying the holiday!

And good to hear you're still a fan of stouter gentlemen, we appreciate your support!


----------



## MrBob

I confess I've started my Christmas shopping in October for the first time ever...I'm worryingly organised this year.


----------



## LeoGibson

Librarygirl said:


> I confess I still like fat men and am still here! I'm just on holiday, so haven't been chipping in and following the threads as much as usual. Nice to check-in and catch up though!
> 
> I also confess that I LOVE Savannah!



Enjoy your holiday, and be sure and take in a meal at Lady and Sons while in Savannah. Best southern comfort food ever. 

P.S. The shrimp and cheese grits rock and the Key Lime pie was the best one I have ever had!

ETA: I posted this before reading your other post about taking in a meal at Lady and Sons.  Cheers!


----------



## Goreki

Tad said:


> How appropriate for your 666th post!


Hah! I didn't even realise!


----------



## JayDanger

I confess that my job isn't really so much work, and more hanging out and smoking weed with my employees. I like to think I'm the best boss ever.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that every holiday I take, I seem to have some sort of door/ key related crisis. Last one in the house and now I can't get the front door open to take the trash out (or indeed leave!). No other way out as the veranda doesn't go right round. I can wait for the cleaners or call my friends family , but I feel pretty silly!!!


----------



## ODFFA

Librarygirl said:


> I confess that every holiday I take, I seem to have some sort of door/ key related crisis. Last one in the house and now I can't get the front door open to take the trash out (or indeed leave!). No other way out as the veranda doesn't go right round. I can wait for the cleaners or call my friends family , but...



You should try locking yourself _out_ some time, that's always fun. I did that in the middle of a good ol' English winter when I was still living over there.



> I feel pretty silly!!!



Yyyyeah, safe to say I know the feeling  ((((M))))
Hope you're still enjoying it, notwithstanding the key related crisis. Sounds like you are =)


----------



## Surlysomething

Today is the 31st anniversary since we lost my Mom. She was only 28.

I always feel melancholy and reflective, but I try and have a good day to honour her memory. It's weird to think i've outlived her for so long now. All she ever wanted to be was a mother and a wife and i'm so very thankful she had the chance to be both in her short life.

I miss you, Mom and wish I had got to know you better.

Love, your daughter


----------



## cakeboy

I confess that every single time I see some frat-douchey jerkoff wearing some kind of UFC shirt, I want to walk over and drop kick him so hard he shits his pants. Cover that stink up with a can of Axe, you date rapey gravy-sweating cousin fucker.

(Sorry for all this. I will now refrain from going to the local convenience store whilst studying for midterms, starving, and enjoying a migraine headache.)


----------



## samuraiscott

IC I am done begging. It's dehumanizing and demoralizing and no one should have to go through it ever to get anything at all.


----------



## Surlysomething

I think you're my new hero.





cakeboy said:


> I confess that every single time I see some frat-douchey jerkoff wearing some kind of UFC shirt, I want to walk over and drop kick him so hard he shits his pants. Cover that stink up with a can of Axe, you date rapey gravy-sweating cousin fucker.
> 
> (Sorry for all this. I will now refrain from going to the local convenience store whilst studying for midterms, starving, and enjoying a migraine headache.)


----------



## Dromond

IC I'm having to grit my teeth to keep from doing a post debate victory dance that would no doubt offend the living hell out of the two Republicans in the apartment.


----------



## CleverBomb

Dromond said:


> IC I'm having to grit my teeth to keep from doing a post debate victory dance that would no doubt offend the living hell out of the two Republicans in the apartment.


Strike an ironic Tebow pose, and don't explain yourself. You can laugh your arse off later.


----------



## Londonbikerboy

I confess, I went shopping when hungry last weekend, bought too much and now I'm having to use it all up before it goes bad...... greedy week!


----------



## Librarygirl

ODFFA said:


> You should try locking yourself _out_ some time, that's always fun. I did that in the middle of a good ol' English winter when I was still living over there.
> 
> 
> 
> Yyyyeah, safe to say I know the feeling  ((((M))))
> Hope you're still enjoying it, notwithstanding the key related crisis. Sounds like you are =)



Thanks! Nice to know I'm not alone in doing things like this, lol! Luckily the cleaners arrived and saw the funny side.

And yes, having an amazing time and wishing I could stay longer. I LOVE the USA!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am a shitty recovered NON-SMOKER....now that I have to get rides for 4 weeks ....everyone who helps me is a smoker with ashtrays overflowing in their cars........Y U C K Y DISGUSTING G R O S S  NAUSEATING  U G L Y*


----------



## MrBob

Librarygirl said:


> Thanks! Nice to know I'm not alone in doing things like this, lol! Luckily the cleaners arrived and saw the funny side.
> 
> And yes, having an amazing time and wishing I could stay longer. *I LOVE the USA!*



IC I've never been stateside...would love to go some time.


----------



## biglynch

MrBob said:


> IC I've never been stateside...would love to go some time.



I confess that the next person who bails on a holiday is gonna get a whoopin. Its looking like November 2013 wil be my next visit as vegas has fallen apart. However if do get even the slightest chance to do a random trip to NYC again i will. 

Mr Bob you got to go, its way too much fun.


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> I confess that the next person who bails on a holiday is gonna get a whoopin. Its looking like November 2013 wil be my next visit as vegas has fallen apart. However if do get even the slightest chance to do a random trip to NYC again i will.
> 
> Mr Bob you got to go, its way too much fun.



*you need to have friends state side that will be here for you when you get here, free places to stay, tour guides and FUN all built into one...you would probably LOVE NYC on NYE...I have been the last 3 yrs (but to go to Madison Square Garden to see a fave band)....insanity and wildness*


----------



## seeker421

I confess that I buy Halloween candy more so that I can eat it than to hand out.


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> *you need to have friends state side that will be here for you when you get here, free places to stay, tour guides and FUN all built into one...you would probably LOVE NYC on NYE...I have been the last 3 yrs (but to go to Madison Square Garden to see a fave band)....insanity and wildness*



too true, i was in NYC about 9 years ago for NYE and had a blast!


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> too true, i was in NYC about 9 years ago for NYE and had a blast!


*
now why am I NOT SURPRISED LOLOL...I am going there that weekend...but have a wedding in Baltimore 12/31/12....probably for the best*


----------



## cakeboy

I have the weirdest boner right now :/


----------



## Surlysomething

I think I just drunk-deialed my ex.


Hahahalkd


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I think I just drunk-deialed my ex.
> 
> 
> Hahahalkd



That's always fun. If you can hide your number and not get caught!:doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh, i'm sure I was caught. And fuck him. Haha.






LeoGibson said:


> That's always fun. If you can hide your number and not get caught!:doh:


----------



## Pandasaur

I confess that I got my nose pierced this week to rebel against my first speeding ticket....mentally


----------



## hbighappy

Surlysomething said:


> I think I just drunk-deialed my ex.
> 
> 
> Hahahalkd





Lol i did this recently on accident and had pay 5 bucks switch to switch number after crazy ex


----------



## hbighappy

Pandasaur said:


> I confess that I got my nose pierced this week to rebel against my first speeding ticket....mentally




cool I confess im get new tattoo my knuckles done Love and Hate in old English or pin stripe


----------



## Surlysomething

No hangover. Haha.

Love that it's rained so much lately. The smell of clean and leaves and trees is heavenly.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> No hangover. Haha.
> 
> Love that it's rained so much lately. The smell of clean and leaves and trees is heavenly.



Congrats. After seeing your above post, I was curious how your head would be feeling this morning.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm pretty impressed as I don't drink very often anymore. It sure felt nice to wash away some of my shitty week though. 





LeoGibson said:


> Congrats. After seeing your above post, I was curious how your head would be feeling this morning.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I am so frustrated.....I had total Knee replacement and cant drive for a month.....where my friends are incredibly generous and help me 24/7 ...my coworkers are SELF CENTERED AND MEAN!!! 

My ride totally forgot me today and was very indignant and said she had no idea I still needed rides (despite the 7;49am TEXT SHE CLAIMS SE SAW TOO LATE?????....my boss who lives close to me has yet to respond to text or phone call.......at 9:30....

I hate feeling like this and so powerless......:really sad:*


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I am so frustrated.....I had total Knee replacement and cant drive for a month.....where my friends are incredibly generous and help me 24/7 ...my coworkers are SELF CENTERED AND MEAN!!!
> 
> My ride totally forgot me today and was very indignant and said she had no idea I still needed rides (despite the 7;49am TEXT SHE CLAIMS SE SAW TOO LATE?????....my boss who lives close to me has yet to respond to text or phone call.......at 9:30....
> 
> I hate feeling like this and so powerless......:really sad:*



What a bunch of assholes. Don't volunteer to help someone if you're just going to flake out.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I'm happy to have a couple of nights to myself this week. A bottle of wine and a good book are calling my name


----------



## fat hiker

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I am so frustrated.....I had total Knee replacement and cant drive for a month.....where my friends are incredibly generous and help me 24/7 ...my coworkers are SELF CENTERED AND MEAN!!!
> 
> My ride totally forgot me today and was very indignant and said she had no idea I still needed rides (despite the 7;49am TEXT SHE CLAIMS SE SAW TOO LATE?????....my boss who lives close to me has yet to respond to text or phone call.......at 9:30....
> 
> I hate feeling like this and so powerless......:really sad:*



Wow, what unthinking folks you work with!

The text message thing is curious though - I am finding that the delivery time of text messages is now getting to be erratic - my son and I are on the same carrier, but text messages sometimes go immediately and sometimes take up to two hours for delivery, even when we are within 500 m of one another!


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to even surprising myself sometimes.


So, I had to go to the store earlier. Go to reach for my hoodie, but do a boob check first. You know, to make sure they weren't all crazy popping out and stuff. Get things straightened out a bit, notice that my nipples are hard (W00T) and then think, WHAT THE HELL IS THAT? Reach into my bra and find a miniature foil covered chocolate pumpkin that must have fallen down my cleavage and somehow shimmied it's way into my bra. HAHAHA.

It was all melty.
Sometimes all you can do is laugh.

:blush:


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to even surprising myself sometimes.
> 
> 
> So, I had to go to the store earlier. Go to reach for my hoodie, but do a boob check first. You know, to make sure they weren't all crazy popping out and stuff. Get things straightened out a bit, notice that my nipples are hard (W00T) and then think, WHAT THE HELL IS THAT? Reach into my bra and find a miniature foil covered chocolate pumpkin that must have fallen down my cleavage and somehow shimmied it's way into my bra. HAHAHA.
> 
> It was all melty.
> Sometimes all you can do is laugh.
> 
> :blush:



*shit the stuff i find when I take my bra off at night is appalling *


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. It was a bit disturbing. Then I was pissed off that the chocolate was too melty to eat. #fatgirlproblems



HDANGEL15 said:


> *shit the stuff i find when I take my bra off at night is appalling *


----------



## fritzi

HDANGEL15 said:


> *shit the stuff i find when I take my bra off at night is appalling *



So true! For my entire adult life I've been wondering by we have the custom of putting napkins in our lap. I always end up with a clean napkin and a messed up cleavage! The return of the bib would be great!


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that 50 Cent is a HUGE guilty pleasure of mine.


Judge all you want. JUDGE.


----------



## liz (di-va)

I don't love Chris Christie's politics, but.......................................yum.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I just applied for a job at UNDER ARMOUR...I hate my fucking job...I want out so freaking BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Surlysomething

It's not very often that I feel completely defeated by something or someone. Usually I can keep a glimmer of hope.

But i'm confessing that i'm done. With so many people. One in particular and it makes me feel empty and tired.


----------



## JenFromOC

IC that I just perved on someone's pictures. I haven't done that in a long time :eat2:


----------



## bremerton

i didn't register to vote in my city because i was already registered in my old city... but i can't find my old voter registration card. i feel like shit... even tho i'm in texas and the electoral college has insured that my vote doesn't matter....


----------



## Elementary_penguin

So even though I've known for a long time that my relationship was headed down a dead-end street, it's sudden end tonight is still after taking me by surprise.. Just one of those chapters in life you can never really imagine coming to a close

*sadface*


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm totally not cut out for living in an apartment.
I fucking hate it so much.


----------



## ODFFA

I'd made a friend in England just a few months before leaving to come back home. She's from Ecuador and she's amazing (two-in-one confession: Latinas kick ass, they just do). 

Haven't spoken to her in a long time and I miss her incredible influence on my life. She's beautiful inside and out, one of the best examples of a wife and mother I've ever seen, and I'm a better person because of her. Think I'll send her an email some time.

There are some people in life you just _shouldn't_ lose contact with. :happy:


----------



## Librarygirl

ODFFA said:


> There are some people in life you just _shouldn't_ lose contact with. :happy:



So true. And some friends, no matter how long you're apart, remain true friends. My friends I met up with on holiday I've known for 14 years - and for prob 10 of those we lost touch until the wonders of FB intervened and yet we just get on, have a laugh and can tell each other everything. Send that email!


----------



## freakyfred

IC I've used a chrome extention called Ponify (which replaces certain words with other words) to switch 'Obama' to 'Sonic the Hedgehog' and 'Romney' to 'Dr Robotnik'.

It's made my tumblr dashboard more funnier than it should be.


----------



## Elementary_penguin

freakyfred said:


> IC I've used a chrome extention called Ponify (which replaces certain words with other words) to switch 'Obama' to 'Sonic the Hedgehog' and 'Romeny' to 'Dr Robotnik'.
> 
> It's made my tumblr dashboard more funnier than it should be.



You sir, are winning at life!


----------



## freakyfred

Elementary_penguin said:


> You sir, are winning at life!


----------



## dharmabean

I'm just about completely fed up with this life.


----------



## biglynch

Too much work and not enough fun is making me feel properly fed up. IC i need random unplanned fun Back in my life.


----------



## Librarygirl

biglynch said:


> Too much work and not enough fun is making me feel properly fed up. IC i need random unplanned fun Back in my life.



At least you realise that! That's the first step to snapping out of 'work mode'. I came back from my hols and realised that it had been way to long since I'd just had a laugh and enjoyed myself. I suppose the challenge is managing not to get too serious and into work once you're back....Or just saving up quick and going somewhere exciting! Good luck! Have fun!!!!


----------



## biglynch

Librarygirl said:


> At least you realise that! That's the first step to snapping out of 'work mode'. I came back from my hols and realised that it had been way to long since I'd just had a laugh and enjoyed myself. I suppose the challenge is managing not to get too serious and into work once you're back....Or just saving up quick and going somewhere exciting! Good luck! Have fun!!!!



indeed, i had time off at the end of October and sat about wondering what was happening at work. This time i have 2 weeks off at the end of november so I think im going to bust out the camera and see what i can snap.


----------



## Surlysomething

When you're a few minutes late for work a part of me is really hoping you're not coming in at all. Then you pull into the parking lot and the hope dies.


----------



## Sasquatch!

I confess I want less lose-lose situations.


----------



## BigChaz

Sasquatch! said:


> I confess I want less lose-lose situations.



Then stop putting yourself in lose-lose situations!


----------



## MrBob

IC I'm going to have sex with someone just so I can get my coat back. I'm such a whore.


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that it's 2 A.M. and I'm eating cold pizza and drinking bourbon and wondering what that has to say about my life and decisions in general.


----------



## LeoGibson

LeoGibson said:


> IC that it's 2 A.M. and I'm eating cold pizza and drinking bourbon and wondering what that has to say about my life and decisions in general.



It said." Dude, you're not 22 anymore, I'm going to give you the heartburn and acid reflux that goes with this great decision." :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls

LeoGibson said:


> IC that it's 2 A.M. and I'm eating cold pizza and drinking bourbon and wondering what that has to say about my life and decisions in general.


I'd say that's a perfectly acceptable 'in the middle of the night' snack. I LOVE cold pizza and bourbon. And yeah, maybe you should take one of those heartburn/gas things while you're partying like it's 1999. lol


----------



## MrBob

IC I've got my mojo working...muddy would be proud.


----------



## Surlysomething

Your pictures make me want to gouge my eyes out with a box-cutter.

You rub me the wrong way.

My family ruins even the happiest of things for me, constantly.

And again, I work with the most miserable, ass-kissing, losers of all time.



_Dear Lord baby Jesus, lyin' there in your ghost manger, just lookin' at your Baby Einstein developmental videos, learnin' 'bout shapes and colors. I would like to thank you for bringin' me coffee._


----------



## JenFromOC

Surlysomething said:


> My family ruins even the happiest of things for me, constantly.



Hey, me too!


----------



## Surlysomething

Aren't they supposed to be the ones encouraging our happiness? So lame.




JenFromOC said:


> Hey, me too!


----------



## samuraiscott

IC That I am no longer keeping certain lines of communication open. Fuck You and the horse you rode in on.


----------



## Micara

Tomorrow is my birthday. I hate my birthday. Every year I get very depressed because I always end up reflecting on how my life isn't what I thought it would be, and on all the mistakes I've made/regrets I have. And I always focus on my own mortality. I know I shouldn't but I do. I wish I could just fast forward to Tuesday.


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> Your pictures make me want to gouge my eyes out with a box-cutter.
> 
> You rub me the wrong way.
> 
> My family ruins even the happiest of things for me, constantly.
> 
> And again, I work with the most miserable, ass-kissing, losers of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> _Dear Lord baby Jesus, lyin' there in your ghost manger, just lookin' at your Baby Einstein developmental videos, learnin' 'bout shapes and colors. I would like to thank you for bringin' me coffee._


You seriously need to revive the 'Ten Things I Blank About You' thread. LOL


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. No kidding.






CastingPearls said:


> You seriously need to revive the 'Ten Things I Blank About You' thread. LOL


----------



## Dockta_Dockta

I confess that my birthday party last night was amazing. Also friends that are girls are confusing.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dockta_Dockta said:


> I confess that my birthday party last night was amazing. Also friends that are girls are confusing.


Happy Belated Birthday!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I'm done defending you to people.

I confess I'm tired of making attempts and not getting anything in return from you.

I confess you're the first in line to throw a stone, and the first to cry if anyone even thinks about throwing a stone at you. 

Fuck off.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I'm done defending you to people.
> 
> I confess I'm tired of making attempts and not getting anything in return from you.
> 
> I confess you're the first in line to throw a stone, and the first to cry if anyone even thinks about throwing a stone at you.
> 
> Fuck off.


*
awww come on now...I sent you a xmas present last year....don't say I NEVER give you anything!!!!*


----------



## MrBob

I confess things are moving really fast. I'm terrified and excited at the same time. I'm in serious danger of becoming a grownup.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sometimes walking away from situations that don't make sense to me is a lot harder than what I intended the outcome to be.

Plus, passive-aggressiveness is just fucked up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> awww come on now...I sent you a xmas present last year....don't say I NEVER give you anything!!!!*



Awww Wendy, I would never.


----------



## jagtd

IC that I want to be smothered/squashed by large woman.


----------



## Surlysomething

IC that I want to go shopping with just jeans and a bra.

Seriously.


----------



## Surlysomething

Just for the record: I bought a couple new bras and I want to show them off. The girls are up higher today! Haha.



Surlysomething said:


> IC that I want to go shopping with just jeans and a bra.
> 
> Seriously.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> IC that I want to go shopping with just jeans and a bra.
> 
> Seriously.



Well hell, if that kind of stuff is going on I might reconsider my Christmas season ban on going to the mall.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. They're looking good. I might even take a picture to prove it. 




LeoGibson said:


> Well hell, if that kind of stuff is going on I might reconsider my Christmas season ban on going to the mall.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Haha. They're looking good. I might even take a picture to prove it.



Very well. Might I add that in the interest of a fair comparison, we are going to need a shot with and without so that I, I mean we can see just how much the fit and style do for you.


----------



## djudex

I confess I'm dead tired of not being able to be one of the idle rich. I WAS BORN FOR IT UNIVERSE, DON'T DENY MY DESTINY!!


----------



## MRdobolina

bec im single for the holidays.. i stood in line for 4 hours to get Jordan 4 Black Reds on black friday .. then went to 2 other sneaker stores to line up and buy a couple more pairs of the same exact sneaker


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I am having too much fun at work with some flirting in the Reading Room. I don't think it will go anywhere, but the added frisson is brightening up my day! Just a shame I lose all ability to follow conversations about play editions when faced with his Spanish accent and prolonged, repeated eye contact....(swoon!). More embarrassingly I've had volunteers comment on how absorbed in each other we've seemed and listening in on our chats, lol!

I also confess to us having an unofficial agreement to bend the rules for the v charming/ attractive or for sweet elderly people who remind my assistant and I of our grandparents!


----------



## Surlysomething

I've never listened to Bruno Mars before. Then I saw SNL and was like...WHO IS THIS DUDE?!

Can't get enough of his new release Unorthodox Jukebox. Totally making me chair dance this afternoon. 


:bow::happy:


----------



## MrBob

djudex said:


> I confess I'm dead tired of not being able to be one of the idle rich. I WAS BORN FOR IT UNIVERSE, DON'T DENY MY DESTINY!!



This x100

I should be in a tent in the desert being fed grapes by my personal harem as they cater to my every whim, while I watch my millions accumulate through the hard work of others....Sheikh Bob.


----------



## Goreki

IC I'm putting together a Kris Kringle present for someone awesome, and i'm freaking out that it's not going to be juuuust right.
agagagagag!

I love giving presents that I know are going to be well received, so when I'm not sure it drives me crazy!


----------



## spiritangel

Goreki said:


> IC I'm putting together a Kris Kringle present for someone awesome, and i'm freaking out that it's not going to be juuuust right.
> agagagagag!
> 
> I love giving presents that I know are going to be well received, so when I'm not sure it drives me crazy!



you know I am exactly the same worse cause even if I know they will love it I am still worried I got it wrong. hugs am sure they will appreciate the effort


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I brought 3 of my bestys to FLORIDA with me for a long weekend to celebrate life and my birthday........ALL 3 OF THEM ARE CIGGY SMOKERS

IT IS SO FKING ANNOYING....everything is prefaced / ended / enjoyed WITH A FUCKING DEATH STICK

it is very alienating and seriously making me loathe smoking even more

and they have taken over the awesome ocean front balcony....I can't handle all the smoke 

/rant over*


----------



## djudex

IC I'm going for it


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> IC I'm going for it



You go, dawg.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that i'm a little disappointed that none of my co-workers want to have a Friday Dance Party with me.

They're too shy. They also are personality-less. 

View attachment 8371320466_d2732c78dc_z.jpg


----------



## sophie lou

I went swimming today i wore my costume under my clothes but when it came to getting dressed i realised i didn't pack any panties.


----------



## Melian

Every time I hear about Lance Armstrong, all I can think is: a bunch of cyclists are doping....who the fuck cares?

Personally, I think all athletes should dope the shit out of themselves so that all sports essentially become Mutant League. If they're getting paid millions of dollars, the viewing public should get their money's worth!


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Every time I hear about Lance Armstrong, all I can think is: a bunch of cyclists are doping....who the fuck cares?
> 
> Personally, I think all athletes should dope the shit out of themselves so that all sports essentially become Mutant League. If they're getting paid millions of dollars, the viewing public should get their money's worth!



*cue long, slow clap


----------



## Surlysomething

I can do it standing on my head, bitches.


----------



## MrBob

Melian said:


> Every time I hear about Lance Armstrong, all I can think is: a bunch of cyclists are doping....who the fuck cares?
> 
> Personally, I think all athletes should dope the shit out of themselves so that all sports essentially become Mutant League. If they're getting paid millions of dollars, the viewing public should get their money's worth!



I tried cycling on drugs once...it's more difficult than it looks. Kudos, Lance!


----------



## CleverBomb

MrBob said:


> I tried cycling on drugs once...it's more difficult than it looks. Kudos, Lance!


Yep. Bottle of pills spilled under the front wheel and WHAM! down you go. No traction whatsoever. 
I don't know how he did it.


----------



## oliver141180

CleverBomb said:


> Yep. Bottle of pills spilled under the front wheel and WHAM! down you go. No traction whatsoever.
> I don't know how he did it.



I'm really disappointed in Lance Armstrong.

He's making innocent young drug users think cycling is cool.


----------



## CleverBomb

oliver141180 said:


> I'm really disappointed in Lance Armstrong.
> 
> He's making innocent young drug users think cycling is cool.


IC that I loled at that.


----------



## chicken legs

I confess I love all the fanfiction popping up on deviantart for Wreck it Ralph. 

This one is called Sudden by ~TinyLittleBirdBones








and another fav is called Wreck it ralph_Your my HERO by Silver-AF


----------



## The Dark Lady

chicken legs said:


> I confess I love all the fanfiction popping up on deviantart for Wreck it Ralph.
> 
> This one is called Sudden by ~TinyLittleBirdBones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another fav is called Wreck it ralph_Your my HERO by Silver-AF



You realize that's a grown man making out with a child, right?


----------



## Goreki

The Dark Lady said:


> You realize that's a grown man making out with a child, right?


Thank you!


----------



## chicken legs

The Dark Lady said:


> You realize that's a grown man making out with a child, right?



You do realize this is fanfiction and the artist drew a adult version of Vanellope.


----------



## Goreki

chicken legs said:


> You do realize this is fanfiction and the artist drew a adult version of Vanellope.


There is nothing about the picture to suggest that she is an adult. Unless stated outright how is anyone to know that?


----------



## BigChaz

We Need An Adult


----------



## chicken legs

Goreki said:


> There is nothing about the picture to suggest that she is an adult. Unless stated outright how is anyone to know that?



What? There is nothing about the picture to suggest that she is an adult? Did you even see the movie? How about the fact that she is 3 times the size of the movie sized version of Vanellope in the gif as well as in the picture that I posted. So take whatever age that is suggested in the movie and times it by 3. 

I've been on this board a really really long time so to even imply I would post something that would be damaging to this site or that would be damaging to the overall view of a SSBHM being with a FFA is totally off base and out of line. So don't take something that is so cute and positive for SSBHM/FFA's and try to turn it into something so utterly negative.


----------



## Goreki

chicken legs said:


> What? There is nothing about the picture to suggest that she is an adult? Did you even see the movie? How about the fact that she is 3 times the size of the movie sized version of Vanellope in the gif as well as in the picture that I posted. So take whatever age that is suggested in the movie and times it by 3.
> 
> I've been on this board a really really long time so to even imply I would post something that would be damaging to this site or that would be damaging to the overall view of a SSBHM being with a FFA is totally off base and out of line. So don't take something that is so cute and positive for SSBHM/FFA's and try to turn it into something so utterly negative.


I apologise, I should have been more clear. There is nothing in the gif to suggest that she is an adult. There is no anatomy or height scale.

I am not implying a thing. I am pointing out that without explanation it is not clear that she is an adult. I notice that the artist doesn't even make it clear, the only comment by them in regards to age is " technically she's thirty..." which is a fairly ambiguous statement.

If one comes across pictures of child characters in adult situations where there is no strong reason to assume that they adult versions of themselves, why should it not be questioned?


----------



## chicken legs

Goreki said:


> I apologise, I should have been more clear. There is nothing in the gif to suggest that she is an adult. There is no anatomy or height scale.
> 
> I am not implying a thing. I am pointing out that without explanation it is not clear that she is an adult. I notice that the artist doesn't even make it clear, the only comment by them in regards to age is " technically she's thirty..." which is a fairly ambiguous statement.
> 
> If one comes across pictures of child characters in adult situations where there is no strong reason to assume that they adult versions of themselves, why should it not be questioned?



The height scale is present if you ever saw the movie. In the movie she is the size of his head alone. In the gif she is obviously a waaay bigger as in the other picture I posted. As you said the artist even said he/she dipicted her in her 30's as well so. Between her size and what the artist even clarified, there should be no argument.

The funny thing is, why pick apart the gif and not the other picture when the size of Vanellope is the same and neither artist originally mentioned mentioned a age?


----------



## escapist

I confess I have a crush on my own little Sugar Rush Racer! She's been my amazingly cute companion through thick and thin. I love that she loves me and gets that I wreck everything I touch just cause I'm far beyond the normal size. What none of you know is her and I instantly identified as the characters in the story because we are both VERY much like the 2 main characters in real life. Now its Valentines Day and I gotta head out and go make her a candy covered car :happy: Love you Chicken Legs, Happy valentines Day :wubu:


----------



## Goreki

chicken legs said:


> The height scale is present if you ever saw the movie. In the movie she is the size of his head alone. In the gif she is obviously a waaay bigger as in the other picture I posted. As you said the artist even said he/she dipicted her in her 30's as well so. Between her size and what the artist even clarified, there should be no argument.
> 
> The funny thing is, why pick apart the gif and not the other picture when the size of Vanellope is the same and neither artist originally mentioned mentioned a age?


Second picture has adult proportions, height and breasts. Not a kid. Which you can clearly tell.

Gif has nothing but a head and arms which could either be really long, or as short as they are in the movie. It is not clear. She could be and adult or a child. It is not clear.

The artist did not clarify anything as far as whether or not he had drawn a child or an adult version. It very well may be either. But it is not clear.


----------



## biglynch

erm i know zero about the film! Nothing in the image screams kid to me.


----------



## chicken legs

Goreki said:


> Second picture has adult proportions, height and breasts. Not a kid. Which you can clearly tell.
> 
> Gif has nothing but a head and arms which could either be really long, or as short as they are in the movie. It is not clear. She could be and adult or a child. It is not clear.
> 
> The artist did not clarify anything as far as whether or not he had drawn a child or an adult version. It very well may be either. But it is not clear.



That is hilarious. So just because you don't see boobs in the gif and you can in the other is the bases for your argument. My sister was sporting boobs that big when she was a kid and ended up with huge watermelon sized breast by the time she was 18. My breast are pretty big as well but like the gif most people can't tell because I wear baggy clothing. 

Neither one are showing Vanellope at a child like size, if it was (As I said before) here whole body and head would be the size of his head..which neither the gif or picture are doing. Both are showing her shoulder and chest area which are both a lot bigger than if it was child. 

You are grasping at straws at this point because you already checked out the artist site and the artist clarified the approximate age was thirty-ish. I didn't even need to know that because both the gif and picture remind me and Escapist of us. That is why I put them up in the first place. Considering we are both in our 30's it was extra cute to see someone actually draw it and make a gif about a tall ssbbm and his love.


----------



## chicken legs

biglynch said:


> erm i know zero about the film! Nothing in the image screams kid to me.



Thank you :happy:


----------



## chicken legs

escapist said:


> I confess I have a crush on my own little Sugar Rush Racer! She's been my amazingly cute companion through thick and thin. I love that she loves me and gets that I wreck everything I touch just cause I'm far beyond the normal size. What none of you know is her and I instantly identified as the characters in the story because we are both VERY much like the 2 main characters in real life. Now its Valentines Day and I gotta head out and go make her a candy covered car :happy: Love you Chicken Legs, Happy valentines Day :wubu:



Awww, and I love being crushed..lol. Love you too babe:wubu:


----------



## The Dark Lady

chicken legs said:


> That is hilarious. So just because you don't see boobs in the gif and you can in the other is the bases for your argument. My sister was sporting boobs that big when she was a kid and ended up with huge watermelon sized breast by the time she was 18. My breast are pretty big as well but like the gif most people can't tell because I wear baggy clothing.
> 
> Neither one are showing Vanellope at a child like size, if it was (As I said before) here whole body and head would be the size of his head..which neither the gif or picture are doing. Both are showing her shoulder and chest area which are both a lot bigger than if it was child.
> 
> You are grasping at straws at this point because you already checked out the artist site and the artist clarified the approximate age was thirty-ish. I didn't even need to know that because both the gif and picture remind me and Escapist of us. That is why I put them up in the first place. Considering we are both in our 30's it was extra cute to see someone actually draw it and make a gif about a tall ssbbm and his love.



The pencil sketch looks like a teenager. The gif looks like a four year old girl. Yes, I've seen the movie three times, and that gif screams "FOUR YEAR OLD GIRL" at me. Adult skulls and faces don't look like that. And it doesn't matter if the artist says she's supposed to be thirty in that gif because she's still being visually represented as a little girl.


----------



## Goreki

My argument hasn't changed since I began, I've just been spelling it out a little more clearly in an attempt to make the concept seem a little less alien. If it's still confusing then it seems I haven't dumbed it down enough. I must admit I fail to grasp how I could possibly make things any simpler.

More points to whiz by overhead.

- If your sister had boobs the size depicted when she was a "kid" (because again nobody can be upfront about age), then both the picture and the gif could be under eighteen. 

- People seeing or not seeing the movie has nothing to do with the fact that the character is a kid.

- The artist did not say "This is Vanellope as an adult". He only said that the character herself is technically 30, which is a reference to the age of her videogame. Not her age.

I understand that this movie is special to you for your relationship or whatever, but that's not what this conversation is about. And it is not "cute" for anyone to have a child as his "love"


----------



## Hole

I can't believe there's an argument going on over Wreck it Ralph fan-fiction. A happy comment taken way too seriously. Chicken legs is obviously relating it to her own relationship. Some of you are so uptight.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hole said:


> I can't believe there's an argument going on over Wreck it Ralph fan-fiction. A happy comment taken way too seriously. Chicken legs is obviously relating it to her own relationship. Some of you are so uptight.



You're right. We should all just relax and let people enjoy whatever romantic/pornographic materials they want, even if it portrays children.

Ummmm.... no. Just because something's computer generated doesn't mean it's ok.


----------



## LeoGibson

I know absolutely zero about Wrecking Ralph and fan fiction or whatnot, but this particular .gif looks to me like a little girl sitting on a grown man's lap and making out. I wouldn't call it offensive, at least not intentionally offensive, and it probably is unintentional from what Chicken Legs is saying about the film and fan fiction of the film, so the proportions came out that way, no big deal. But it totally looks like it could be a pedo lip locking a rugrat!


----------



## Goreki

Hole said:


> I can't believe there's an argument going on over Wreck it Ralph fan-fiction. A happy comment taken way too seriously. Chicken legs is obviously relating it to her own relationship. Some of you are so uptight.


The self delusion and wilful ignorance about a very questionable gif is what's being taken seriously. If your definition of uptight includes my adverse reaction to a child character making out with an adult character, then I don't value your opinion on the subject at all.


----------



## Hole

Thankfully, I can post my opinions whether you value them or not. My point was she wasn't viewing the fan-fiction in inappropriate terms but was thinking of her own partner. I don't like to see intentions being twisted. Nor do I like to see someone be made to feel guilty for something they didn't do.


----------



## Goreki

Hole said:


> Thankfully, I can post my opinions whether you value them or not. My point was she wasn't viewing the fan-fiction in inappropriate terms but was thinking of her own partner. I don't like to see intentions being twisted. Nor do I like to see someone be made to feel guilty for something they didn't do.


When you're posting images of kids and adults making out, your intentions don't matter. As I stated previously, the discussion is not about her relationship or the significance of the movie in it. It is about posting material that is questionable; the gif, to clarify again, and then not being able to work out why people are pissed off.

Am I making people feel guilty for posting that kind of stuff? Good. But I'm not sure what you mean by "something they didn't do." Because putting that gif up is what I'm objecting to. Do want to explain to me what my intentions are, or do you think that might be a little twisted?


----------



## oliver141180

I confess I ate the last cupcake :S

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Hole

Goreki said:


> When you're posting images of kids and adults making out, your intentions don't matter. As I stated previously, the discussion is not about her relationship or the significance of the movie in it. It is about posting material that is questionable; the gif, to clarify again, and then not being able to work out why people are pissed off.
> 
> Am I making people feel guilty for posting that kind of stuff? Good. But I'm not sure what you mean by "something they didn't do." Because putting that gif up is what I'm objecting to. Do want to explain to me what my intentions are, or do you think that might be a little twisted?



I understand your point but context is important. I used that factor when interpreting her post. Anyhow, I've been using the internet since I was 13. There's only so much back and forth I can do before getting bored. Thank you for this exchange.

Love, an elementary teacher


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama

I confess it's time to move on from the controversial GIF and get back to what this thread was supposed to be about in the first place. Let it go people, let it go.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Eh, I'm good either way.


----------



## chicken legs

The Dark Lady said:


> The pencil sketch looks like a teenager. The gif looks like a four year old girl. Yes, I've seen the movie three times, and that gif screams "FOUR YEAR OLD GIRL" at me. Adult skulls and faces don't look like that. And it doesn't matter if the artist says she's supposed to be thirty in that gif because she's still being visually represented as a little girl.



Hrmm, you lool like kid dressed up as catwoman but since you say you are 25....

As a self proclaimed sasquatch lover, I guess you haven't met many guys who are actually huge in comparison to you. I have and I'm with one now. So to me that looks like a huge guy with a regular size woman. It also does matter what the artist said because he/she is the person who drew it and they explained it already. This not a inkblot, I'm not a psychologist, but I can tell you have issues that go far beyond Wreck it Ralph fanfiction.


----------



## chicken legs

Goreki said:


> My argument hasn't changed since I began, I've just been spelling it out a little more clearly in an attempt to make the concept seem a little less alien. If it's still confusing then it seems I haven't dumbed it down enough. I must admit I fail to grasp how I could possibly make things any simpler.
> 
> More points to whiz by overhead.
> 
> - If your sister had boobs the size depicted when she was a "kid" (because again nobody can be upfront about age), then both the picture and the gif could be under eighteen.
> 
> - People seeing or not seeing the movie has nothing to do with the fact that the character is a kid.
> 
> - The artist did not say "This is Vanellope as an adult". He only said that the character herself is technically 30, which is a reference to the age of her videogame. Not her age.
> 
> I understand that this movie is special to you for your relationship or whatever, but that's not what this conversation is about. And it is not "cute" for anyone to have a child as his "love"





Goreki said:


> The self delusion and wilful ignorance about a very questionable gif is what's being taken seriously. If your definition of uptight includes my adverse reaction to a child character making out with an adult character, then I don't value your opinion on the subject at all.





Goreki said:


> When you're posting images of kids and adults making out, your intentions don't matter. As I stated previously, the discussion is not about her relationship or the significance of the movie in it. It is about posting material that is questionable; the gif, to clarify again, and then not being able to work out why people are pissed off.
> 
> Am I making people feel guilty for posting that kind of stuff? Good. But I'm not sure what you mean by "something they didn't do." Because putting that gif up is what I'm objecting to. Do want to explain to me what my intentions are, or do you think that might be a little twisted?



You are a angry person who gets pissed off a lot. I get that. In regards to these posts...refer to my earlier posts. As far as working out what is going on in your head..I'm no pro but I hope things work out for you in some way that doesn't have to do with attacking people in public since you hate it when people attack you in public. 

Again, this is not a inkblot that is subject to interpretation.


----------



## BigChaz

chicken legs said:


> You are a angry person who gets pissed off a lot. I get that. In regards to these posts...refer to my earlier posts. As far as working out what is going on in your head..I'm no pro but I hope things work out for you in some way that doesn't have to do with attacking people in public since you hate it when people attack you in public.
> 
> Again, this is not a inkblot that is subject to interpretation.


----------



## analikesyourface

I confess that the man I'm still deeply in love with dumped me yesterday, told me he wanted to become a woman, that he still loves me, and that I'm gorgeous. 

I also confess that that lead to me getting drunk, a tattoo, and laid all in ten hours. 

My life is fucked.


----------



## BigChaz

analikesyourface said:


> I confess that the man I'm still deeply in love with dumped me yesterday, told me he wanted to become a woman, that he still loves me, and that I'm gorgeous.
> 
> I also confess that that lead to me getting drunk, a tattoo, and laid all in ten hours.
> 
> My life is fucked.



Do you have to check extra baggage at the airport?


----------



## analikesyourface

BigChaz said:


> Do you have to check extra baggage at the airport?



Do you actually think you're funny? Fuck off.


----------



## analikesyourface

BigChaz said:


> Do you have to check extra baggage at the airport?



Also, I get that I'm being butthurt here, but I'm allowed to have "baggage" the day after. It's been like, 22 hours. I should at least have 48 to get over him. Sheesh.


----------



## Sasquatch!

chicken legs said:


> Hrmm, you lool like kid dressed up as catwoman but since you say you are 25....
> 
> As a self proclaimed sasquatch lover, I guess you haven't met many guys who are actually huge in comparison to you. I have and I'm with one now. So to me that looks like a huge guy with a regular size woman. It also does matter what the artist said because he/she is the person who drew it and they explained it already. This not a inkblot, I'm not a psychologist, but I can tell you have issues that go far beyond Wreck it Ralph fanfiction.



Oh chickenlegs. One doesn't win arguments with ad hominem attacks. If that were the case, I'm sure someone would already have told you to go hop back into your bargain bucket and cluck off elsewhere.

Size differences are hawt. The issue that people are having here is that the things you've posted aren't far enough removed from the original design of the underage character to stop the majority of people who have seen Wreck-It Ralph from associating it with kiddy slash.

Skinny Women don't look like little girls.


----------



## BigChaz

analikesyourface said:


> Also, I get that I'm being butthurt here, but I'm allowed to have "baggage" the day after. It's been like, 22 hours. I should at least have 48 to get over him. Sheesh.



Your "deeply loved" girlfriend left you and within 22 hours you already got drunk, tattooed, and fucked someone else?

I hope you never get divorced


----------



## Cobra Verde

BigChaz said:


> Do you have to check extra baggage at the airport?





BigChaz said:


> Your "deeply loved" girlfriend left you and within 22 hours you already got drunk, tattooed, and fucked someone else?
> 
> I hope you never get divorced


----------



## Cobra Verde

chicken legs said:


> Hrmm, you lool like kid dressed up as catwoman but since you say you are 25....



I've never seen any kid that looks like _that _and if I did I'd probably end up hiding in France with Polanski...wait....am I actually typing this or just thinking it?



Honestly, the gif was a tad creepy. Which, for the internet, is par for the course.


----------



## cinnamitch

Man,so this is where the good shit went to. Hyde Park is full of hot air, the lounge is well, um.. yeah.. This is almost as good as Roller Derby.:happy:


----------



## The Dark Lady

chicken legs said:


> Hrmm, you lool like kid dressed up as catwoman but since you say you are 25....
> 
> As a self proclaimed sasquatch lover, I guess you haven't met many guys who are actually huge in comparison to you. I have and I'm with one now. So to me that looks like a huge guy with a regular size woman. It also does matter what the artist said because he/she is the person who drew it and they explained it already. This not a inkblot, I'm not a psychologist, but I can tell you have issues that go far beyond Wreck it Ralph fanfiction.



Let's try to keep this simple. Just because you may have the mind of a four year old girl doesn't make it okay for you to get wide-ons from pics of other little girls in erotic situations. Project yourself onto that character all you want (squick!), but it doesn't make her an adult (or you for that matter). Post creepy shit like that and you bet your side of waffles you're gonna get called out for it. 

Also, you of all people accusing others of age issues lololololololol

P.S. Does my self-proclaimed Sasquatch-love make a little bit more sense now?


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigChaz said:


> Your "deeply loved" girlfriend left you and within 22 hours you already got drunk, tattooed, and fucked someone else?
> 
> I hope you never get divorced



*SECOND THAT.....although it was a *deeply loved BF* who wants to be a GF

1 small suggestion.....counseling *


----------



## cakeboy

I'm writing a sequel to Wreck-It Ralph called Fuck-It Frank. I also love cheeseburgers and sex, but not at the same time _all the time_. 

Tits.


----------



## analikesyourface

BigChaz said:


> Your "deeply loved" girlfriend left you and within 22 hours you already got drunk, tattooed, and fucked someone else?
> 
> I hope you never get divorced



Boyfriend. And I don't ever associate love with fucking. Ever. There's a difference.

I only had sex with the guy because he was my fuckbuddy before I started this relationship, it's not like I went to a bar and just found some male hooker or something xD 

I just needed release, and sadly, that's how I get it.


----------



## Goreki

BigChaz said:


>


That's from Coming to America, isn't it! Now I want to watch that!


----------



## Goreki

chicken legs said:


> You are a angry person who gets pissed off a lot. I get that. In regards to these posts...refer to my earlier posts. As far as working out what is going on in your head..I'm no pro but I hope things work out for you in some way that doesn't have to do with attacking people in public since you hate it when people attack you in public.
> 
> Again, this is not a inkblot that is subject to interpretation.


Conjecture and emotional drivel.

You cannot argue a point like a grown up and that is what I was doing. Not attacking you. I'm sorry it's so hard for you to tell the difference.

I won't discuss this with you anymore, since we're obviously not on a level playing field.


----------



## sophie lou

here i am sitting staring at my computer with a few things to do and i can't be bothered doing any of them. Days like today i wish someone would sweep me off my feet. I'm restless and have a craving for something exciting to happen. Everyone is busy working or sleeping


----------



## HDANGEL15

Goreki said:


> Conjecture and emotional drivel.
> 
> You cannot argue a point like a grown up and that is what I was doing. Not attacking you. I'm sorry it's so hard for you to tell the difference.
> 
> I won't discuss this with you anymore, since we're obviously not on a level playing field.



*BRAVO....enuf said*


----------



## HDANGEL15

analikesyourface said:


> Boyfriend. And I don't ever associate love with fucking. Ever. There's a difference.
> 
> I only had sex with the guy because he was my fuckbuddy before I started this relationship, it's not like I went to a bar and just found some male hooker or something xD
> 
> I just needed release, and sadly, that's how I get it.


*
so this is like an addiction thing? sex & Booze solves all problems?
as love & sex are clearly not related*


----------



## analikesyourface

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> so this is like an addiction thing? sex & Booze solves all problems?
> as love & sex are clearly not related*



No, FUCKING and love are not related. Sex as a whole is involved with love..... but I meant emotionless sex. I don't think I have an addiction. I just needed to ignore my issues for a morning.


----------



## Tad

analikesyourface said:


> I confess that the man I'm still deeply in love with dumped me yesterday, told me he wanted to become a woman, that he still loves me, and that I'm gorgeous.
> 
> I also confess that that lead to me getting drunk, a tattoo, and laid all in ten hours.
> 
> My life is fucked.



Sorry that this happened to you

I hope that your evening following helped more than it raised any regrets.

And ..... Sounds like your ex is in a mess too. I hope that in time you can at least be friends, as it sounds like there is still a pretty strong connection there.

Good luck with handling the grieving process.


----------



## Surlysomething

So sorry. People are assholes.




analikesyourface said:


> I confess that the man I'm still deeply in love with dumped me yesterday, told me he wanted to become a woman, that he still loves me, and that I'm gorgeous.
> 
> I also confess that that lead to me getting drunk, a tattoo, and laid all in ten hours.
> 
> My life is fucked.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm so fucking sick it's ridiculous.

Off work for 3.5 days now. I'm going to have to use vacation days to cover my next paycheque.

And, I have to hold my boobs tight every time I need to death rattle cough. They're at least getting SOME action.


Dr. this afternoon. Bronchitis? I say yes.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> I'm so fucking sick it's ridiculous.
> 
> Off work for 3.5 days now. I'm going to have to use vacation days to cover my next paycheque.
> 
> And, I have to hold my boobs tight every time I need to death rattle cough. They're at least getting SOME action.
> 
> 
> Dr. this afternoon. Bronchitis? I say yes.



*first off OMFG...I do the same clutch the titty thing TOOO LOLOL

FEEL BETTER Surly, Life is too short to be sick...and I was out for 4 days 2 weeks ago..and DIDN"T GET PAID as they decided our vacation time is wiped out at the end of the year..so i didn't have any time to take  Fucking assholes...wanna see if I can hook you up *


----------



## Cobra Verde

The Dark Lady said:


> wide-ons


Magnificence.


----------



## cakeboy

Look, if I know anything it's titty-clutching. My hands are soft, warm and strong yet sensitive. I clutch, you hack. It's a win-win. Just ignore me whilst I hump your leg. It's a thing I'm into now. DON'T JUDGE ME.


----------



## BigChaz

Surlysomething said:


> I'm so fucking sick it's ridiculous.
> 
> Off work for 3.5 days now. I'm going to have to use vacation days to cover my next paycheque.
> 
> And, I have to hold my boobs tight every time I need to death rattle cough. They're at least getting SOME action.
> 
> 
> Dr. this afternoon. Bronchitis? I say yes.



I hope your titties remain strong in this time of suffering. I'll pray for your titties to stand fast!


----------



## HDANGEL15

cakeboy said:


> Look, if I know anything it's titty-clutching. My hands are soft, warm and strong yet sensitive. I clutch, you hack. It's a win-win. Just ignore me whilst I hump your leg. It's a thing I'm into now. DON'T JUDGE ME.



*you can clutch me any time cakey*

:smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. They're taking a beating, that's for sure.


Oh, snap!




BigChaz said:


> I hope your titties remain strong in this time of suffering. I'll pray for your titties to stand fast!


----------



## Jack Secret

HDANGEL15 said:


> *you can clutch me any time cakey*
> 
> :smitten:



amazing tattoos!


----------



## chicken legs

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh chickenlegs. One doesn't win arguments with ad hominem attacks. If that were the case, I'm sure someone would already have told you to go hop back into your bargain bucket and cluck off elsewhere.
> 
> Size differences are hawt. The issue that people are having here is that the things you've posted aren't far enough removed from the original design of the underage character to stop the majority of people who have seen Wreck-It Ralph from associating it with kiddy slash.
> 
> Skinny Women don't look like little girls.



Just confess you have a crush on her and be done with it.


----------



## chicken legs

The Dark Lady said:


> Let's try to keep this simple. Just because you may have the mind of a four year old girl doesn't make it okay for you to get wide-ons from pics of other little girls in erotic situations. Project yourself onto that character all you want (squick!), but it doesn't make her an adult (or you for that matter). Post creepy shit like that and you bet your side of waffles you're gonna get called out for it.
> 
> Also, you of all people accusing others of age issues lololololololol
> 
> P.S. Does my self-proclaimed Sasquatch-love make a little bit more sense now?



Again refer to my earlier posts about the scale of both the characters, look up kart racing in the Us, read up on the movie, look at the artist other work and have a great day!


----------



## Sasquatch!

chicken legs said:


> Just confess you have a crush on her and be done with it.



Well, I guess I haven't out and out said it before now... but yes. You've outed me. Dark Lady is MINE ALL MINE! :wubu:


----------



## Melian

Shut up, everyone.


I've been sick for over 4 weeks, but am finally feeling decent enough to brave this hellhole again. *promptly gets sick again*


----------



## Cobra Verde

NEVER leave us again.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Shut up, everyone.
> 
> 
> I've been sick for over 4 weeks, but am finally feeling decent enough to brave this hellhole again. *promptly gets sick again*



See, you stay away and you don't get better.....clearly you need us!


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> See, you stay away and you don't get better.....clearly you need us!



You sound like my boss. Except he was talking about the weekend....I only missed one day of work throughout this whole illness.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> You sound like my boss. Except he was talking about the weekend....I only missed one day of work throughout this whole illness.



Get better soon and all that crap.


----------



## Melian

Sasquatch! said:


> Get better soon and all that crap.



Thanks 

Finally beat the damn virus, but it got pretty severe. I was half expecting a xenomorph to burst out of my chest, at one point.


----------



## Blackjack

Melian said:


> Thanks
> 
> Finally beat the damn virus, but it got pretty severe. I was half expecting a xenomorph to burst out of my chest, at one point.



I'm very grateful that didn't happen. For more reasons than I care to count, but I assure you that one of them is that you're not dead.


----------



## BigChaz

Melian said:


> Thanks
> 
> Finally beat the damn virus, but it got pretty severe. I was half expecting a xenomorph to burst out of my chest, at one point.



Xenomorphs are kind of erotic though


----------



## Surlysomething

I think I have what you have. Never been this sick in my life.

I was off 3.5 days last week. Didn't live my apartment all weekend and generally feel like death even today.

Glad you're finally feeling somewhat human, lady. 



Melian said:


> Thanks
> 
> Finally beat the damn virus, but it got pretty severe. I was half expecting a xenomorph to burst out of my chest, at one point.


----------



## djudex

Tad said:


> See, you stay away and you don't get better.....clearly you need us!



Totally true, my FUPA has magical healing properties.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I thought the title of the show was Downto*w*n Abbey for an embarrassingly long time.


----------



## Goreki

Melian said:


> Thanks
> 
> Finally beat the damn virus, but it got pretty severe. I was half expecting a xenomorph to burst out of my chest, at one point.



That's the only way I expect you to reproduce.


----------



## Melian

Blackjack said:


> I'm very grateful that didn't happen. For more reasons than I care to count, but I assure you that one of them is that you're not dead.



Aww...he doesn't want me dead :wubu:



BigChaz said:


> Xenomorphs are kind of erotic though



Seriously. Predators, too.



Surlysomething said:


> I think I have what you have. Never been this sick in my life.
> 
> I was off 3.5 days last week. Didn't live my apartment all weekend and generally feel like death even today.
> 
> Glad you're finally feeling somewhat human, lady.



It's in BC, too, huh? The symptoms I had were: high fever, migraine, joint pain, sinus congestion, bronchitis, sore throat, laryngitis, and eventually, ear infection. Everyone kept pestering me to see an MD, but I hate doing that, and especially don't want to waste my time on something that was clearly viral (then have some shitty Canadian MD prescribe an antibiotic, FFS). Hope you're feeling better, too!!



djudex said:


> Totally true, my FUPA has magical healing properties.



You should provide documentation. Youtube?



Goreki said:


> That's the only way I expect you to reproduce.



You are not the first person to say that! (but you are the sexiest. RAWR)


----------



## Surlysomething

It's here and living in ME. Haha.

Started out with a sore throat and then the stuffed nose & sinuses and then it just took over one night and turned into bronchitis. Plugged ears, no sense of smell or taste. Close to laryngitis too. Headache constantly, can't sleep. Death rattle cough. It's brutal. I've NEVER been this sick. 

Good thing I have hippy dippy Dr's because they don't prescribe shit people don't need. I'm just doing Ibuprofen, lots of Halls, Kleenex with lotion (hallelujah) and some good cough syrup. Oh and tea. Lots and lots of tea.

Wish me luck and i'm really glad you're feeling better. Missed you around here.






Melian said:


> It's in BC, too, huh? The symptoms I had were: high fever, migraine, joint pain, sinus congestion, bronchitis, sore throat, laryngitis, and eventually, ear infection. Everyone kept pestering me to see an MD, but I hate doing that, and especially don't want to waste my time on something that was clearly viral (then have some shitty Canadian MD prescribe an antibiotic, FFS). Hope you're feeling better, too!!


----------



## Mordecai

I missed out on the fever, for the most part. Instead, I caught a little something extra that infected my tonsils.


----------



## analikesyourface

Mordecai said:


> I missed out on the fever, for the most part. Instead, I caught a little something extra that infected my tonsils.



Just so you know, I misread that as "infected my toenails"

Yup.


----------



## Mordecai

analikesyourface said:


> Just so you know, I misread that as "infected my toenails"
> 
> Yup.



Ewwww. Ewwww.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> You should provide documentation. Youtube?



Like most religious miracles it cannot be caught on the feebleness of film or photo, it's live or nothing!


----------



## Zowie

I'm not really one for porn, but last night I decided that the internet could give me a boost, so I got all ready and checked out the BHM tag on tumblr. 

I spent an hour, pants on the ground, vibrator in hand, looking at black history month posts.

aww yeah civil rights me some more baby


----------



## Surlysomething

OMG, I almost spit coffee all over my monitor.

I love you, Z-bird. :bow:




Zowie said:


> I'm not really one for porn, but last night I decided that the internet could give me a boost, so I got all ready and checked out the BHM tag on tumblr.
> 
> I spent an hour, pants on the ground, vibrator in hand, looking at black history month posts.
> 
> aww yeah civil rights me some more baby


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Zowie said:


> I'm not really one for porn, but last night I decided that the internet could give me a boost, so I got all ready and checked out the BHM tag on tumblr.
> 
> I spent an hour, pants on the ground, vibrator in hand, looking at black history month posts.
> 
> aww yeah civil rights me some more baby



Didn't I just service you?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

on my flight back to Seattle cross-country they played Wreck-it-Ralph on the plane. I refused to watch it because it has been tainted by all the arguing on here. It looked funny though.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Zowie said:


> I'm not really one for porn, but last night I decided that the internet could give me a boost, so I got all ready and checked out the BHM tag on tumblr.
> 
> I spent an hour, pants on the ground, vibrator in hand, looking at black history month posts.
> 
> aww yeah civil rights me some more baby


After, say, the 50th minute why didn't you just pull your pants up?


----------



## djudex

Cobra Verde said:


> After, say, the 50th minute why didn't you just pull your pants up?



She was still feeling the vibe


----------



## Surlysomething

I think turtleneck shirts, sweaters, whatever...are ugly as fuck.


Happy Friday!


----------



## rellis10

Surlysomething said:


> I think turtleneck shirts, sweaters, whatever...are ugly as fuck.
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!



Totally agree, having no neck (or looking like your sweater is slowly trying to eat your head) isn't an attractive look.


----------



## sophie lou

I wish for once someone fun and exciting would sweep me off my feet. My friend lambrini says i won't be on my feet much longer


----------



## Cobra Verde

I can't stop doing the Bane voice. I'm doing it so often that I'm starting to fear it's going to supplant my actual voice. Even though I know that now's not the time for fear - that comes later.

See?? *sigh*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Cobra Verde said:


> I can't stop doing the Bane voice. I'm doing it so often that I'm starting to fear it's going to supplant my actual voice. Even though I know that now's not the time for fear - that comes later.
> 
> See?? *sigh*



supplant your voice eh? that seems like it would be very painful...for YOU!

I've actually got this same problem I can't stop doing the bane voice for everything.


----------



## Melian

I have to say this somewhere: I despise several of my friends' current girlfriends, but don't want to say anything to them because the relationships haven't gone to shit yet, so I'll look like the bitch for pointing out the obvious.

These women are stupid, ugly and annoying. If they were just stupid, I guess I could understand the relationship, and if they were just kind of ugly, well, that is subjective...but they are ALL OF THE ABOVE.

Anyway, they should be shot.


----------



## Surlysomething

I love you so much. Haha.


I would say I probably like about 1 out of 100 people and I think that's a generous number.

:bow:




Melian said:


> I have to say this somewhere: I despise several of my friends' current girlfriends, but don't want to say anything to them because the relationships haven't gone to shit yet, so I'll look like the bitch for pointing out the obvious.
> 
> These women are stupid, ugly and annoying. If they were just stupid, I guess I could understand the relationship, and if they were just kind of ugly, well, that is subjective...but they are ALL OF THE ABOVE.
> 
> Anyway, they should be shot.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I love you so much. Haha.
> 
> 
> I would say I probably like about 1 out of 100 people and I think that's a generous number.
> 
> :bow:




Could you imagine us going out for lunch on a patio in the summer?

The hatred would be palpable.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I love you so much. Haha.
> 
> 
> I would say I probably like about 1 out of 100 people and I think that's a generous number.
> 
> :bow:





Melian said:


> Could you imagine us going out for lunch on a patio in the summer?
> 
> The hatred would be palpable.



the hatred would be so hot . . . 

get it? Because it's summer. HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## CleverBomb

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> the hatred would be so hot . . .
> 
> get it? Because it's summer. HAHAHAHA!!


It's not the hate, it's the enmity.


----------



## Surlysomething

This is me.

Heck yes it is. 

View attachment 717141950852350b9fd44a7267b6ca2f.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

How did I miss this? 

Haha

And it would be hot, but not because of summer, J...nice try. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> the hatred would be so hot . . .
> get it? Because it's summer. HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*[FONT="Comic[SIZE=[COLOR="Teal"]"3"][/COLOR] Sans MS"][/SIZE]


Surlysomething said:



This is me.

Heck yes it is.

Click to expand...


MY friend posted that a few days ago....and I wanted to REPOST.....well played*


----------



## ODFFA

There's a South African kids' tv programme I used to watch regularly after school, called Pumpkin Patch. The two main puppet characters on the show were called Freckles and Specles.... 

I just had a moment where those two randomly popped up from under the rubble that is my childhood memory and I went... 'Hozay and Rick!'

Own it, studs


----------



## djudex

IC I've been watching too much British TV lately, I have been having overwhelming urges to say the words twat and cunt in everyday conversation.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I never thought someone could make me so happy and at the same time so full of rage.


----------



## ODFFA

Coffee and hot chocolate combined. Oh yes.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> There's a South African kids' tv programme I used to watch regularly after school, called Pumpkin Patch. The two main puppet characters on the show were called Freckles and Specles....
> 
> I just had a moment where those two randomly popped up from under the rubble that is my childhood memory and I went... 'Hozay and Rick!'
> 
> Own it, studs


hahah I just saw this. My plan is working! I'm slipping into your subconscious. 


ODFFA said:


> Coffee and hot chocolate combined. Oh yes.


I confess I enjoy you far too much.


----------



## djudex

IC I had liposuction done and that's why I haven't been posting pictures or been around much the past while.


----------



## BigChaz

djudex said:


> IC I had liposuction done and that's why I haven't been posting pictures or been around much the past while.



Did you die from complications?


----------



## HDANGEL15

djudex said:


> IC I had liposuction done and that's why I haven't been posting pictures or been around much the past while.



*I WAS thinking more along the lines of APRILS FOOLS*.........


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I went out Saturday nite to see a few bands and they were both awesome....but my favorite BHM PLAYING SAXAPHONIST was playing in one of the bands and has grown and IS SEXIER THEN HELL....why does he have to be 20+ yrs TOOOO YOUNG....damn him!!! *


----------



## Fuzzy

I have been infected by the Minecraft virus. I know this because I mine in my sleep. And run from creepers...


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I'm having a strange wave of nostalgia for my secondary school days. No idea why! I found myself looking up alumni pages, people on FB etc. I did find a recent pic online of my first BHM crush- my French teacher and felt kind of sad to see how old (and thin) he looks now. Weird to think it was so long ago.... I was one of those unusual teenagers who really LOVED school - the lessons and the laughs!


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that nice weather + dress + no underwear = glorious. Propriety is overrated. Now, it better not go back to snowing again :|


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> hahah I just saw this. My plan is working! I'm slipping into your subconscious.
> 
> I confess I enjoy you far too much.



View attachment Wallsticker-too_much-web.jpg


The above also applies to liposuction, sexy saxophonists, Minecraft infections, happy school nostalgia and libertinism :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

OD I don't understand a word you said!


----------



## lovelocs

I confess that I am not in control of my anxiety, and haven't been for a few weeks. This is the worst it's been in a while...


----------



## ODFFA

a tame Sassy?!?! said:


> OD I don't understand a word you said!



IC, sometimes I'm not sure whether to take you seriously or not. It's a good thing we cannibalistic FFAs aren't too bothered with that kind of social or intellectual nonsense  :eat2:

If you're serious: read the posts before mine!
If you're not serious: what are you doing up so late/early?!
Universally applicable: maybe that british accent is too effective... *ponders*


----------



## sophie lou

I meddle too much and worry about things that are not my problem. Sometimes i need to sit back shut up.


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> IC, sometimes I'm not sure whether to take you seriously or not. It's a good thing we cannibalistic FFAs aren't too bothered with that kind of social or intellectual nonsense  :eat2:
> 
> If you're serious: read the posts before mine!
> If you're not serious: what are you doing up so late/early?!
> Universally applicable: maybe that british accent is too effective... *ponders*



It used to happen in real life too. For part of my schooling I had to carry around a "I am being sarcastic" card.

And that's (rather sadly/hilariously, depending on your viewpoint) the truth.:doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

I just passed 10,000 posts. That's kind of fucked up.

Haha


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I just passed 10,000 posts. That's kind of fucked up.
> 
> Haha



you're a dims lifer. hahaha


----------



## Surlysomething

If 6 years = life. Haha.



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you're a dims lifer. hahaha


----------



## Dromond

I'm back. And I forgot about the insipid ten character minimum.


----------



## The Fat Man

I confess that I'm determined after my divorce from a woman who made me ashamed of my body to finally find a girl that loves my shape and my weight. I'm not a sloppy fat guy, damnit, I work out, I groom on metrosexual levels, I always smell good and I'm over three hundred pounds and damn proud of it.

So, booyah.


----------



## noseovertail

The Fat Man said:


> I confess that I'm determined after my divorce from a woman who made me ashamed of my body to finally find a girl that loves my shape and my weight. I'm not a sloppy fat guy, damnit, I work out, I groom on metrosexual levels, I always smell good and I'm over three hundred pounds and damn proud of it.
> 
> So, booyah.



You'll find her! And hopefully will never feel ashamed of your body again- I totally advocate everyone feeling like they're hot shit and surrounding themselves with people who feel the same ha --someone out there will totally adore each and every one of your 300 pounds as long as you do too! :eat1:


----------



## HDANGEL15

noseovertail said:


> You'll find her! And hopefully will never feel ashamed of your body again- I totally advocate everyone feeling like they're hot shit and surrounding themselves with people who feel the same ha --someone out there will totally adore each and every one of your 300 pounds as long as you do too! :eat1:



*what she said!!! amen....and heres to you!*


----------



## BigWheels

Fuzzy said:


> I have been infected by the Minecraft virus. I know this because I mine in my sleep. And run from creepers...



I HATE THIS GAME! It has NO purpose!!!

There, I'm better now.


----------



## Sasquatch!

BigWheels said:


> I HATE THIS GAME! It has NO purpose!!!
> 
> There, I'm better now.



Creativity and imagination?

I guess those aren't "purposes" but then you could probably level that argument at most games.


----------



## The Fat Man

noseovertail said:


> You'll find her! And hopefully will never feel ashamed of your body again- I totally advocate everyone feeling like they're hot shit and surrounding themselves with people who feel the same ha --someone out there will totally adore each and every one of your 300 pounds as long as you do too! :eat1:




Thank you so much! 

Yay Dimensions.


----------



## ODFFA

IC! I am currently dancing around to The Jellicle Ball while occasionally sipping on a delicious breakfast smoothie.


----------



## MrSensible

I'm lurking the boards and have the incessant urge to post in a couple of the Hyde Park threads... but the magic 8 ball of rationality dictates that the outlook doesn't look so great.


----------



## LeoGibson

MrSensible said:


> I'm lurking the boards and have the incessant urge to post in a couple of the Hyde Park threads... but the magic 8 ball of rationality dictates that the outlook doesn't look so great.



Probably a wise decision for your mental health! 

You have pretty much two camps over there that are separated by ideology. Both think they are on the side of angels, and no one seems to have an open mind about anything. But it is high humor, because the fun is seeing the poster's name, and trying to guess what they are going to post before you even read it. It gets shockingly accurate, and I'm not talking about just the lone fellow that has yet to find a GOP position he doesn't like, I'm talking about 3 or 4 others that are equally predictable, and equally bring nothing to the table. It is a microcosm of our actual political system I'm afraid.


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> IC! I am currently dancing around to The Jellicle Ball while occasionally sipping on a delicious breakfast smoothie.



Now that would be a sight worth seeing


----------



## biglynch

IC that once again I am completely baffled by the world of online dating, that I now have no idea how it ever seems to work as a viable option. Hurumph


----------



## MrSensible

LeoGibson said:


> Probably a wise decision for your mental health!
> 
> You have pretty much two camps over there that are separated by ideology. Both think they are on the side of angels, and no one seems to have an open mind about anything. But it is high humor, because the fun is seeing the poster's name, and trying to guess what they are going to post before you even read it. It gets shockingly accurate, and I'm not talking about just the lone fellow that has yet to find a GOP position he doesn't like, I'm talking about 3 or 4 others that are equally predictable, and equally bring nothing to the table. It is a microcosm of our actual political system I'm afraid.



Yeah, I normally refrain from posting in sections like that, for the sake of my own sanity. But, nonetheless, there's always that small argumentative inkling buzzing through my brain whenever I read something that I feel is just so inherently wrong on multiple levels.

And damn, you're spot on with that assessment! I haven't lurked/posted on the boards for over half a year until just recently, and although I never spent much time in Hyde Park back then, I was still able to almost instantly recognize the "usual suspects" and their posting patterns. I mean, there are seriously some villain-like rivalries going on over there, haha. If nothing else, it's a great place to get a laugh once in awhile.




biglynch said:


> IC that once again I am completely baffled by the world of online dating, that I now have no idea how it ever seems to work as a viable option. Hurumph



I feel ya, man. Been there, done that, and it normally doesn't seem to work out quite like you hope. I still can't think of a better place to meet like-minded people though, so I'd say it's worth the bullshit it entails .


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to wanting to say these things every single day, multiple times:

_Shut your flapping, whining, ass-kissing mouth

You smell like hot garbage

Listening to you eat is like listening to a pig at a trough

Fuck you, do it yourself

No one thinks you're as smart as you do.

_.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> ...Fuck you, do it yourself....



Why do women keep telling me this? I'm tired of doing it myself. I have been doing it for nearly 30 years now. Don't ya think its time y'all take over and do it for me for a while! 

Jeez, freakin' carpal tunnel is killing me.


----------



## Surlysomething

Let me know when the ink is dry on your divorce papers..i've always wanted to visit the Lone Star state. Haha







LeoGibson said:


> Why do women keep telling me this? I'm tired of doing it myself. I have been doing it for nearly 30 years now. Don't ya think its time y'all take over and do it for me for a while!
> 
> Jeez, freakin' carpal tunnel is killing me.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Let me know when the ink is dry on your divorce papers..i've always wanted to visit the Lone Star state. Haha



This post is just to acknowledge that I have no witty comeback for this.


----------



## Surlysomething

Shazzam! I love it. 

Haha



LeoGibson said:


> This post is just to acknowledge that I have no witty comeback for this.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to wanting more kisses.

And other things.



:blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to wanting more kisses.
> 
> And other things.
> 
> 
> 
> :blush:



Vagina kisses?!


I had a confession and forgot what it was because I made myself laugh so hard when I typed vagina kisses. I truly am the funniest person I know.


----------



## cinnamitch

I'm not picturing this how I should. In my mind I keep seeing little vaginas floating by and blowing kisses at everyone.




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Vagina kisses?!
> 
> 
> I had a confession and forgot what it was because I made myself laugh so hard when I typed vagina kisses. I truly am the funniest person I know.


----------



## Surlysomething

Soon, I hope. hahaha



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Vagina kisses?!
> 
> 
> I had a confession and forgot what it was because I made myself laugh so hard when I typed vagina kisses. I truly am the funniest person I know.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I love playing Call of duty Black OPS in Zombie mode but I'm losing sleep because I get hyped up....Darn you zombie crack!!


----------



## djudex

IC that I have official confirmation of my nerd-dom this morning. I went to take a leak and as I ponied up at the urinal I noticed a pube in the bottom of it and my first thought wasn't 'ew, pube' but 'that's a near perfect Fibonacci spiral, I should take a picture and post that online.'.


----------



## Amaranthine

IC that I spent all day happily playing video games and wasting time in the name of procrastination. But now that my work's done, I have no desire to do anything. While this trend conveniently propels me to be productive...I wish I could enjoy leisure-y activities without loading myself with obligations.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I saw a massive pear shaped ssbhm at the store the other day an I can't get him out of my mind. I never saw a guy built like that before. His lower half was wider than the basket and every time that thought pops in my head I get turned on. Attack mode is on but I have to wait till a the SO gets back into town. Grrrrrrrrrr!!:eat2:


----------



## Marotte7243

IC that I like to rub ice cubes on my hairy belly in front of a fan to cool down in this Socal heat


----------



## Ashley1985

IC that I LOVE One Direction - they are my guilty pleasure. Even though I am almost 30, they turn me into teenage fan girl every time, LOL!


----------



## ODFFA

I'm transcribing a lecture done by a rather witty professor-person. The students are dead quiet whenever a little wisecrack gets cracked and I have to pause, giggle and then re-listen every time so I can get it typed out right.

I confess... I'm such a dork :happy:


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC I'm in love with houmous.

I guess you could say I'm a houmousexual.


----------



## The Dark Lady

ODFFA said:


> I'm transcribing a lecture done by a rather witty professor-person. The students are dead quiet whenever a little wisecrack gets cracked and I have to pause, giggle and then re-listen every time so I can get it typed out right.
> 
> I confess... I'm such a dork :happy:



You're such a cute dork, though! :happy:



Sasquatch! said:


> IC I'm in love with houmous.
> 
> I guess you could say I'm a houmousexual.



GOD DAMMIT, THAT ACTUALLY MADE ME LOL.


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> GOD DAMMIT, THAT ACTUALLY MADE ME LOL.



aHAAAAA! I GOT YOU, YOU PUNHATER!!!!!


----------



## The Dark Lady

Sasquatch! said:


> aHAAAAA! I GOT YOU, YOU PUNHATER!!!!!



That's not a pun, it's a portmanteau with secondary pun elements.


----------



## Sasquatch!

The Dark Lady said:


> That's not a pun, it's a portmanteau with secondary pun elements.



You love punmanteaus.


----------



## ODFFA

Sasquatch! said:


> IC I'm in love with houmous.
> 
> I guess you could say I'm a houmousexual.





The Dark Lady said:


> GOD DAMMIT, THAT ACTUALLY MADE ME LOL.





Sasquatch! said:


> aHAAAAA! I GOT YOU, YOU PUNHATER!!!!!





The Dark Lady said:


> That's not a pun, it's a portmanteau with secondary pun elements.





Sasquatch! said:


> You love punmanteaus.



I confess I'm totally, dorkishly ODing on all this sexiness right here :wubu:

Also - catharsis! Didn't know there were other houmousexuals out there. Pride event sometime? We could rip open our portmanteaus and flash people.


----------



## Amaranthine

Hummus is one of those words that seemingly everyone spells differently. But houmous does seem to be the best for concocting a punmanteau. I just picked up some jalapeno-cilantro hummus that I'm looking forward to! 


As for my confession, I feel kind of bad whenever my mom is especially mean to telemarketers. Sure, it's annoying. But...I'm fairly sure no one with that job is really thrilled to have it. Anyone in service, really, I feel is particularly worth being nice too.


----------



## Paquito

Amaranthine said:


> As for my confession, I feel kind of bad whenever my mom is especially mean to telemarketers. Sure, it's annoying. But...I'm fairly sure no one with that job is really thrilled to have it. Anyone in service, really, I feel is particularly worth being nice too.



Same here. If I'm visiting and a telemarketer calls, I try to be the one that answers. My mom just kind of huffs and speaks in a really clipped way, but my dad is the worst (poor telemarketers have had to endure yelling and insults). I just pleasantly let them know that I'm not interested in their service, I don't see the need to be super irritated. That's a rough job and I'd like to make their day a little easier.


----------



## chicken legs

IC I have become addicted to mtv's Teen Wolf. I took a chance on it an ended up marathoning it via Netflix, Hulu, Mtv, an where ever else I could find the rest of season 3. So it only took me a week to go through 3 seasons worth of shows.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I have been bad at writing to friends on here and I'm truly sorry.

I also confess that I'm having one of those freaky days of all at once feeling old and also having had some ridiculous moments that make me feel like a teenager again. Suffice to say it has been an amusing day, but not one I would want to watch if it was captured on CCTV!!


----------



## BigChaz

I

Put The Screw

In The Tuna


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I may just have revealed my preferences to the chubby colleague I secretly love. A random conversation about David Tennant somehow led to me saying I wasn't attracted to skinny men. Still kind of shocked I just had this conversation. 

BHMs...If a girl said this to u would u get the point from this? ( ie that I am an FfA and find him v attractive)?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Librarygirl said:


> I confess I may just have revealed my preferences to the chubby colleague I secretly love. A random conversation about David Tennant somehow led to me saying I wasn't attracted to skinny men. Still kind of shocked I just had this conversation.
> 
> BHMs...If a girl said this to u would u get the point from this? ( ie that I am an FfA and find him v attractive)?



If he hasn't shown interest by now, I doubt he will.


----------



## Librarygirl

Hmmm...he does keep starting conversations, inviting me to his office and generally seeking me out, so as a friendship at least all is going great. I just wondered outside of this community if someone saying something like that would get the point across ( about my preferences that is, not how I feel).


----------



## Mckee

Librarygirl said:


> BHMs...If a girl said this to u would u get the point from this? ( ie that I am an FfA and find him v attractive)?



Speaking for myself...no. But I usually fail to understand romantic nuance.


----------



## chicken legs

Librarygirl said:


> Hmmm...he does keep starting conversations, inviting me to his office and generally seeking me out, so as a friendship at least all is going great. I just wondered outside of this community if someone saying something like that would get the point across ( about my preferences that is, not how I feel).



Awww how cute! He sounds like he is beating around the bush when it comes to you so its good you gave him a clue as to how your really feel. You may have to be a bit forward an invite him out for a movie or to get a bite to eat, for example, because BHMs always think we are a myth.

****runs back to the enchanted forest...aka Rising Dead 2***


----------



## Librarygirl

Mckee said:


> Speaking for myself...no. But I usually fail to understand romantic nuance.



Thank you. Me too! So it's hard to know if I'm being very subtle or very obvious, lol!



chicken legs said:


> Awww how cute! He sounds like he is beating around the bush when it comes to you so its good you gave him a clue as to how your really feel. You may have to be a bit forward an invite him out for a movie or to get a bite to eat, for example, because BHMs always think we are a myth.
> 
> ****runs back to the enchanted forest...aka Rising Dead 2***



Thank you I'm forever having these random chats where I think I've gone too far, but it never seems to be a problem. He always seem to remember everything I've said which I really like, so here's hoping he dwells on that a bit more!! I am smitten and even just having him as a friend (who increasingly I talk to daily) is amazing. Sigh.....


----------



## freakyfred

I commissioned a friend to draw me smut cause I'm terrible.


----------



## chicken legs

freakyfred said:


> I commissioned a friend to draw me smut cause I'm terrible.



IC I want you to add more details to this confession..haha


----------



## chicken legs

IC I'm up watching Bob's Burgers and trying out gradation nail polish styles on my toes when I should be sleeping.


----------



## Jack Secret

freakyfred said:


> I commissioned a friend to draw me smut cause I'm terrible.



I am completely intrigued


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC Justin Beiber attended PHISH last night at Dicks, Denver, CO* 

View attachment JB.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

IC I just updated my profile, saw my age, had a mid 30's crisis, and made a list of "to do's".


----------



## chicken legs

IC I just watched DJudex's meatloaf vid again an just noticed how stylish his spatula is haha.


----------



## djudex

chicken legs said:


> IC I just watched DJudex's meatloaf vid again an just noticed how stylish his spatula is haha.



I'm a classy kinda guy, what can I say? Sexy spatula time!

Also, wtf was with my left chop? I look like I was moulting or something...


----------



## The Dark Lady

I confess that whenever I wake up with a sore jaw from clenching my teeth in my sleep, I'm worried it's actually because ghosts have been gangbanging my face while I'm unconscious.


----------



## LeoGibson

The Dark Lady said:


> I confess that whenever I wake up with a sore jaw from clenching my teeth in my sleep, I'm worried it's actually because ghosts have been gangbanging my face while I'm unconscious.



It has been known to occur.


----------



## Mordecai

The Dark Lady said:


> I confess that whenever I wake up with a sore jaw from clenching my teeth in my sleep, I'm worried it's actually because ghosts have been gangbanging my face while I'm unconscious.



Spectral fluids are a pain to get out in the wash.


----------



## Surlysomething

I doubt i'm ever going to live happily ever after.


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> I doubt i'm ever going to live happily ever after.



Yeah you will, otherwise im gonna punch happily ever after in the face.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Surlysomething said:


> I doubt i'm ever going to live happily ever after.



Look at it my way: No matter who you found and attained perfect happiness with, death would've come along and ruined it for you both anyway. Nobody gets happily ever after in a world with death. We're all equally fucked that way.


----------



## Yakatori

^If you truly believe that after death is a great abyss, then dying v. quickly/abruptly while still very happy...

It kind of works out the same either-way. Just from a certain way of looking at-it.


----------



## LeoGibson

The Dark Lady said:


> Look at it my way: No matter who you found and attained perfect happiness with, death would've come along and ruined it for you both anyway. Nobody gets happily ever after in a world with death. We're all equally fucked that way.



So, why didn't you land that job writing Hallmark cards?


----------



## TwilightStarr

I can't get the thought of being a submissive out of my head. 
Also been thinking about tying up a big, bearded, shaved head guy and no longer being a virgin.
:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## The Dark Lady

LeoGibson said:


> So, why didn't you land that job writing Hallmark cards?



I showed up to the interview banging the manager's wife. He had the nerve to ask if he could join in. I refuse to work with such assholes!


----------



## LeoGibson

The Dark Lady said:


> I showed up to the interview banging the manager's wife. He had the nerve to ask if he could join in. I refuse to work with such assholes!



Can't say I blame you. Some folks just don't know how to respect boundaries.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I am hanging out over *here *more because The Lounge has become rather lame 


but shhhhhh... you didn't hear that from me


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I worked my first 8 hour shift at the pie place yesterday...physically GROOLING.......I made about 120 pie crusts, dough for 12 at a time...imagine mixing that bad boy up by hand, kneading, mixing by hand and rolling that all out.....BACK BREAKING work i tell you....I cored a bushel of apples...so cool and fun, and make the insides of 10 apple pies at once....that is the total fun stuff...I tried to learn to identify 25 different pies/learn to cut/warm/serve and work a modern age regist (love that!!!) earned a total of $12 tips on shitty pay.....people are cheap when you are selling sweet pies for $28/per and savory pies for $35/per...I tasted the Pork BBQ
We slow roast pork butt with onions, red and green bell peppers, and our homemade barbecue sauce then pull the pork and bake it in a pie...DELISH!!!!

back today at NOOON...will share more of my exciting journey*


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I worked my first 8 hour shift at the pie place yesterday...physically GROOLING.......I made about 120 pie crusts, dough for 12 at a time...imagine mixing that bad boy up by hand, kneading, mixing by hand and rolling that all out.....BACK BREAKING work i tell you....I cored a bushel of apples...so cool and fun, and make the insides of 10 apple pies at once....that is the total fun stuff...I tried to learn to identify 25 different pies/learn to cut/warm/serve and work a modern age regist (love that!!!) earned a total of $12 tips on shitty pay.....people are cheap when you are selling sweet pies for $28/per and savory pies for $35/per...I tasted the Pork BBQ
> We slow roast pork butt with onions, red and green bell peppers, and our homemade barbecue sauce then pull the pork and bake it in a pie...DELISH!!!!
> 
> back today at NOOON...will share more of my exciting journey*



Mmm pie. The pork one sounds like heaven in pastry.


----------



## missyj1978

IC my friends are crazy and driving me nuts! Thats what I get for having mostly guy friends I guess.


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> Mmm pie. The pork one sounds like heaven in pastry.



*it was fucking AWESOME!!!

on another BETTER NOTE...IC I locked eyes/smiled at a gorgeous hunk of a bearded/chubster of gorgeous delights and he sat at the counter right near me and devoured a slice of sweet pie...staring at my huge tomatoes....I <3 MY NEW JOB.....all kinds of things are possible :smitten:*


----------



## Melian

Here's a fun confession: I've been having a lot of group sex, lately.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Welcome to the club.









Wait, the Jacuzzi thread counts as group sex, right?


----------



## Sasquatch!

Melian said:


> Here's a fun confession: I've been having a lot of group sex, lately.



This... surprises me?


----------



## The Dark Lady

HDANGEL15 said:


> *it was fucking AWESOME!!!
> 
> on another BETTER NOTE...IC I locked eyes/smiled at a gorgeous hunk of a bearded/chubster of gorgeous delights and he sat at the counter right near me and devoured a slice of sweet pie...staring at my huge tomatoes....I <3 MY NEW JOB.....all kinds of things are possible :smitten:*



I'm loving the sound of your new job! Congrats, girl! The tomatos sound to die for, too. 



Melian said:


> Here's a fun confession: I've been having a lot of group sex, lately.



Excellent work, comrade. HEIL MELIAN!


----------



## freakyfred

IC I keep my porn folder on my desktop with the name 'omg'.

I'm fearless.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Here's a fun confession: I've been having a lot of group sex, lately.





Cobra Verde said:


> Welcome to the club.





Sasquatch! said:


> This... surprises me?


*
AGREEEEEEED by the 2 responses above.......group sex, meh *


----------



## Surlysomething

I love you so much. Haha




freakyfred said:


> IC I keep my porn folder on my desktop with the name 'omg'.
> 
> I'm fearless.


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Here's a fun confession: I've been having a lot of group sex, lately.



You too? 

Say, does your group have that one guy that just won't stay out of your ass? I swear, you can tell him and tell him, and the second you turn away, boom, there he goes. Right back after the ass.


----------



## missyj1978

IC it has been over a year, WTF I am in my prime:doh:


----------



## MrSensible

IC that I wish Tim Burton and Danny Elfman could have continued making Batman movies. 

Also, Michael Keaton > Ben Affleck, all the way. (IMO)


----------



## Melian

LeoGibson said:


> You too?
> 
> Say, does your group have that one guy that just won't stay out of your ass? I swear, you can tell him and tell him, and the second you turn away, boom, there he goes. Right back after the ass.



I want to laugh at this...I really do...but it's a little too accurate. "Exit only" is my philosophy.


----------



## hedonistthinker

my views on my appearance were heavily influenced by how i was treated in school. i was the weird fat kid but also a genius of sorts and always had quite a bit of confidence so it bothered the haters.

the kids in middle school, but especially the girls would pick on me (granted i was a meanie) but it didnt bother me what they said, but their intentions did until i stopped caring. one memory though that stuck with me, was when this attractive girl in middle school in a cafeteria line turned me on so much by mistake. i told her something mean and she slapped my big gut hard, and it wobbled and she looked up at me with this disgusted face, and said "fat pig" and i was so turned on by that. the fantasy of a thinner hot girl finding my weight and belly gross stuck with me. later it evolved to slight feede fantasies ans being dominated by a lady 1/3 my size.

i always considered my social rejection a sigh of jealousy. when those kids called me freaks, it was like proof i was better than them, so i somatotized that. i have always liked food so why not? having your psychology this figured out is liberating. still dreaming about that petite asian FFA to appear one day :3


----------



## freakyfred

I had a sexy encounter the other day that really perked me up. And a good thing it did cause I was on a downward path. Now I'm grand~


----------



## Miskatonic

I confess that I find most of the people who are as passionate about the things I am passionate about as me to be incredibly obnoxious.


----------



## yazmataz3290

I've never posted here before, though I've been on the site for almost four years! In that time I've gone from just a fat girl interested in other lovely fat people to a _really_ fat girl who has so much more appreciation for bigger guys. I know it's trite and cliche, wish it were easier to meet people who felt the same way.


----------



## AuntHen

This is not a pity confession or woe is me confession but just a factual observation...

I am one of those people that gets ignored. I don't know what it is about me but people seem to ignore me and/or what I have to say (even when they barely know me)... it's so weird and has been going on all my life (since a kid). I used to be loud and obnoxious for attention when this happened but now I just sigh and give up.

I don't feel sorry for myself but I just find it interesting and wonder what it is. Like a force field around me that pushes people away haha 

When a person does find me interesting or seems drawn to me, I always am amazed and find it peculiar


----------



## LeoGibson

fat9276 said:


> This is not a pity confession or woe is me confession but just a factual observation...
> 
> I am one of those people that gets ignored. I don't know what it is about me but people seem to ignore me and/or what I have to say (even when they barely know me)... it's so weird and has been going on all my life (since a kid). I used to be loud and obnoxious for attention when this happened but now I just sigh and give up.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for myself but I just find it interesting and wonder what it is. Like a force field around me that pushes people away haha
> 
> When a person does find me interesting or seems drawn to me, I always am amazed and find it peculiar



*Looks around the room to see who all is about. Oh yeah, were you saying something?*


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I was supposed to take my brother to dinner and got a flat tire, he had to come rescue me, but couldn't get the tire off...so we never went to dinner....bummed me out...and now I get to buy 4 new TIRES....I dont take such good care of my car  poor little Scion Xb*


----------



## Amaranthine

I wish social lives could be put on hold indefinitely, without people getting all butthurt because I'm not hanging out with them. I don't miss you, nor do I really want to scrounge up the energy needed to go out and do something. I'm pretty sure if most of the people that knew me IRL disappeared, I'd be totally fine with it. There's been very few times I've actually looked forward to being around people this semester - most of the time I just break down and go out to shut people up. 

I think...I'm bad at friendship :/


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> I wish social lives could be put on hold indefinitely, without people getting all butthurt because I'm not hanging out with them. I don't miss you, nor do I really want to scrounge up the energy needed to go out and do something. I'm pretty sure if most of the people that knew me IRL disappeared, I'd be totally fine with it. There's been very few times I've actually looked forward to being around people this semester - most of the time I just break down and go out to shut people up.
> 
> I think...I'm bad at friendship :/



I know this feeling all to well, I don't really have words of encouragement nor am I going to tell you that it's okay. I just know how you feel. Fuck it, do what you want. Maybe you're perfect and friendship and everyone else is too needy!


----------



## Miskatonic

Amaranthine said:


> I wish social lives could be put on hold indefinitely, without people getting all butthurt because I'm not hanging out with them. I don't miss you, nor do I really want to scrounge up the energy needed to go out and do something. I'm pretty sure if most of the people that knew me IRL disappeared, I'd be totally fine with it. There's been very few times I've actually looked forward to being around people this semester - most of the time I just break down and go out to shut people up.
> 
> I think...I'm bad at friendship :/



I feel the same way most of the time. The only person I've seen outside of my family and coworkers and classmates since the semester started is my ex and even then I feel like I would be happier at home. Quite frankly I just don't like most of the people I know IRL. Well... that's not fair. I _like_ them. I just don't deal with nonsense very well and I find a lot of what other people do to be nonsense.

Whatever. I need to spend more time on schoolwork anyway.

The point is, I get where you're coming from here.

*IC* that if I've learned anything over the past month it's that a lot of my mental suffering is self inflicted and I need to learn to calm down and approach problems rationally instead of just whipping myself up and getting frustrated and angry.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess that after a few weeks of having a really bad cold, sinus problems and feeling quite low and fed up, today was suddenly much more fun.


And in said sillier frame of mind I found myself telling the colleague I'm secretly in love with about a book I randomly found on our shelves (I work in a specialist research library). Said book is about books around in the Renaissance and is called "How to do it"......and yes...It is about what you're thinking!!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Librarygirl said:


> I confess that after a few weeks of having a really bad cold, sinus problems and feeling quite low and fed up, today was suddenly much more fun.
> 
> 
> And in said sillier frame of mind I found myself telling the colleague I'm secretly in love with about a book I randomly found on our shelves (I work in a specialist research library). Said book is about books around in the Renaissance and is called "How to do it"......and yes...It is about what you're thinking!!!



where have you BEEN?!?!?!

Also, feel free to go over that book in detail with me as well :blush:


----------



## Mckee

Librarygirl said:


> I confess that after a few weeks of having a really bad cold, sinus problems and feeling quite low and fed up, today was suddenly much more fun.
> 
> 
> And in said sillier frame of mind I found myself telling the colleague I'm secretly in love with about a book I randomly found on our shelves (I work in a specialist research library). Said book is about books around in the Renaissance and is called "How to do it"......and yes...It is about what you're thinking!!!



Isn't "How to Do It: Guides to Good Living for Renaissance Italians"? 

I read it too! Delightful and hilarious


----------



## ODFFA

I was just stalking my favourite dimmer to see when last he's sniffed around here.... and I literally *just got a message from him prior to clicking on the 'post a reply' button. Telepathic happiness 

ETA: *updates reading wish list*


----------



## biglynch

IC I have a date on Thursday and Im way more nervous than I thought I would be. Meeting people at random events, gigs, parties is cool. Dates I find really difficult.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> IC I have a date on Thursday and Im way more nervous than I thought I would be. Meeting people at random events, gigs, parties is cool. Dates I find really difficult.



you'll be fine, just remember you're going out to have a conversation with someone, not interview for a job or get married, that's the 3rd and 4th date.


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you'll be fine, just remember you're going out to have a conversation with someone, not interview for a job or get married, that's the 3rd and 4th date.



Actually, I've read a few studies that advised marrying on the first date. Both parties get considerably more serious and commit to making it work. Conversation is really best saved for after the honeymoon. 

But sticking to the old-fashioned way, that advice is pretty spot-on. The first date is always more like an adventure. All you really have to do is find things out about the other person, and if it doesn't flow naturally...well, it's probably not worth pursuing anyway. You'll do great!


----------



## Sasquatch!

biglynch said:


> IC I have a date on Thursday and Im way more nervous than I thought I would be. Meeting people at random events, gigs, parties is cool. Dates I find really difficult.



I'm never really sure what advice to give. Any dates I get tend to go well, the issue is getting them.


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you'll be fine, just remember you're going out to have a conversation with someone, not interview for a job or get married, that's the 3rd and 4th date.



I'm so very guilty of doing this. 



Amaranthine said:


> Actually, I've read a few studies that advised marrying on the first date. Both parties get considerably more serious and commit to making it work. Conversation is really best saved for after the honeymoon.
> 
> But sticking to the old-fashioned way, that advice is pretty spot-on. The first date is always more like an adventure. All you really have to do is find things out about the other person, and if it doesn't flow naturally...well, it's probably not worth pursuing anyway. You'll do great!



Adventure is the way forward, I have found a cocktail bar thats hidden behind a fridge. So that should break the ice. 



Sasquatch! said:


> I'm never really sure what advice to give. Any dates I get tend to go well, the issue is getting them.



Well if they go well, come down and stand in for me, then I can pick things up from the second date. 

Thanks for the pep talk peoples.:bow:


----------



## Sasquatch!

biglynch said:


> Well if they go well, come down and stand in for me, then I can pick things up from the second date.
> 
> Thanks for the pep talk peoples.:bow:



I guess what I'm trying to say is.... the hardest part is over-- if the date goes badly she's probably just not right for you.


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> IC I have a date on Thursday and Im way more nervous than I thought I would be. Meeting people at random events, gigs, parties is cool. Dates I find really difficult.



*You have gotten great advice....just be yourself...DON"T GET DRUNK on the first date......just my 2 cents*


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> *You have gotten great advice....just be yourself...DON"T GET DRUNK on the first date......just my 2 cents*



In the bar we are going to, I cant afford to get drunk. Plus I only ever get awesome.


----------



## Esther

IC, I don't like pumpkin spice ANYTHING.


----------



## AuntHen

Esther said:


> IC, I don't like pumpkin spice ANYTHING.




can't comprehend


----------



## Amaranthine

fat9276 said:


> can't comprehend



I'm with you. Pumpkin bread, pumpkin rolls, pumpkin spice cappuccino. Pumpkin all the things! Definitely a part of what makes Autumn so wonderful.


----------



## ODFFA

Esther said:


> IC, I don't like pumpkin spice ANYTHING.



I got'CHO back on this, Miss Esther! fat9276 and Amaranthine can have alllll the pumpkinz >.<


----------



## Tad

Esther said:


> IC, I don't like pumpkin spice ANYTHING.



Pumpkin can be good, but "pumpkin" spice is usually little pumpkin flavour and too much bad spicing, in my experience. I stay away from it now.


----------



## Paquito

Esther said:


> IC, I don't like pumpkin spice ANYTHING.


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> IC, I don't like pumpkin spice ANYTHING.



I never could understand the whole pumpkin spice phenomenon, nasty stuff. Chipotle either, that stuff is hideous!


----------



## biglynch

biglynch said:


> IC I have a date on Thursday and Im way more nervous than I thought I would be. Meeting people at random events, gigs, parties is cool. Dates I find really difficult.



IC that I will not worry about this as much next time as it went very well and had we a great night. However i dont think it will lead anywhere, no real attraction.


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> Pumpkin can be good, but "pumpkin" spice is usually little pumpkin flavour and too much bad spicing, in my experience. I stay away from it now.



Pumpkin is always good.

"Pumpkin spice" - well, if they meant that great mix of spices that goes into homemade pumpkin pie, and pumpkin muffins, wonderful. If they mean some weak-kneed 'sort of smells like' pumpkin mix, then skip it.


----------



## CleverBomb

djudex said:


> I never could understand the whole pumpkin spice phenomenon...!


She was the round Spice Girl.


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> IC that I will not worry about this as much next time as it went very well and had we a great night. However i dont think it will lead anywhere, no real attraction.



*so glad you posted....was just gonna chime in and ask the results*


----------



## HDANGEL15

Amaranthine said:


> I'm with you. Pumpkin bread, pumpkin rolls, pumpkin spice cappuccino. Pumpkin all the things! Definitely a part of what makes Autumn so wonderful.


*
AGREED.....she says as she drinks her PUMPKIN SPICE CREaMER!!!!!! yummm*


----------



## SprocketRocket

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> AGREED.....she says as she drinks her PUMPKIN SPICE CREaMER!!!!!! yummm*



You speak as to what I make every day for my customers.


----------



## ODFFA

IC, I seriously regret watching The Great Gatsby just now. Not a bad movie, just...... oh god


----------



## Anjula

IC I really miss my cat. and my dog. Living alone is fun but I wanna cuddle to something fluffy


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm so over Zombies.

Like seriously...what are you this Halloween? Really? Isn't that what everyone is? Haha. Weren't you that last year?


----------



## Goreki

Surlysomething said:


> I'm so over Zombies.
> 
> Like seriously...what are you this Halloween? Really? Isn't that what everyone is? Haha. Weren't you that last year?


Shheeepp braaiinns!


...which I totally confess to being full of.


----------



## itjoe

I haven't dressed up for halloween in years, with no plans to this year either.

Not even 30 yet but I think I'm old before my time.


----------



## Fuzzy

my company will be starting Novembeard on Friday. To enter, I have to be clean shaven and get my mugshot taken as evidence I started fresh.  

(I hate shaving so this is a bonus.. but I haven't been without a goatee for nearly five years. This could be culture shock)


----------



## LeoGibson

itjoe said:


> I haven't dressed up for halloween in years, with no plans to this year either.
> 
> Not even 30 yet but I think I'm old before my time.



IMO You're doing fine! I'm 39 and haven't dressed in a costume since I was 12 and have zero interest in doing so.


----------



## Surlysomething

I find Caleb Followill's voice very comforting. I'm not sure why..


----------



## Melian

Lately, I've been reading a lot of "tragic" new stories and just thinking, "good."


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've recently had the desire to send people risqué pictures. No one to send to though.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've recently had the desire to send people risqué pictures. No one to send to though.



You want my e-mail address or will a pm do? :wubu:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> You want my e-mail address or will a pm do? :wubu:



funny you ask, your picture in the selfie thread really got me in the mood.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> funny you ask, your picture in the selfie thread really got me in the mood.



Awesome!! I see a Swordfight in your future!!!


----------



## djudex




----------



## Sasquatch!

djudex said:


>



One of my friends is the spitting image of the Kurgan. And is hella tall to boot.


----------



## chicken legs

IC ...I feel naughty when I even consider getting the "Pop the Pig" game.


----------



## lille

I really want to love on a cute guy's tummy.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lille said:


> I really want to love on a cute guy's tummy.







let's do this!

That's to a lovely board member for making this.


----------



## bremerton

lille said:


> I really want to love on a cute guy's tummy.



me too :bow: you'd think there'd be more takers for a homecooked meal and bellyrubs, but meh


----------



## Sasquatch!

bremerton said:


> me too :bow: you'd think there'd be more takers for a homecooked meal and bellyrubs, but meh



Fools! The lot of them!


----------



## LeoGibson

IC That I think I'm falling in love with Rob Ford. I mean what's not to love, a crack smoking, binge drinking, and pussy eating freak. How does one go about emigrating to Toronto?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> IC That I think I'm falling in love with Rob Ford. I mean what's not to love, a crack smoking, binge drinking, and pussy eating freak. How does one go about emigrating to Toronto?



You gotta marry Melian, but there's a waiting list...get behind me.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You gotta marry Melian, but there's a waiting list...get *behind me*.



Again? I thought that was supposed to be a one time deal.


----------



## Surlysomething

Dude. It's an amazing cluster-F every day. He's an huge embarrassment to Toronto, Ontario and *ALL* of Canada.

I can't put it better than what a friend of mine said:

*"What kind of Rob Ford escapade will arise tomorrow? It's like Christmas every day!"
*






LeoGibson said:


> IC That I think I'm falling in love with Rob Ford. I mean what's not to love, a crack smoking, binge drinking, and pussy eating freak. How does one go about emigrating to Toronto?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> Again? I thought that was supposed to be a one time deal.



I just can't quit you.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Dude. It's an amazing cluster-F every day. He's an huge embarrassment to Toronto, Ontario and *ALL* of Canada.
> 
> I can't put it better than what a friend of mine said:
> 
> *"What kind of Rob Ford escapade will arise tomorrow? It's like Christmas every day!"
> *



Exactly! I Love Christmas. Christmas everyday would be awesome! Besides, Canada can look on the bright side. Your politics is now occupying a world stage! 

Actually it's nice to finally not have an American political scandal captivating the public. God knows we've had our fair share and then some. 



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just can't quit you.



Excellent. Let's do this!


----------



## Yakatori

The guy has a certain swagger about him. It's as if he's very confident in who he is and what he believes. He's not worried about polls or what (other) people think, he just does what he wants and lets everyone just "deal with-it." 

Because of what we're all so used to getting from politicians, it makes for quite a refreshing quality. And so, I think there's a much broader lesson at work here for so many of us.


----------



## tankyguy

Yakatori said:


> The guy has a certain swagger about him. It's as if he's very confident in who he is and what he believes. He's not worried about polls or what (other) people think, he just does what he wants and lets everyone just "deal with-it."
> 
> Because of what we're all so used to getting from politicians, it makes for quite a refreshing quality. And so, I think there's a much broader lesson at work here for so many of us.



Maybe the same thing happened to him as Peter Gibbons in the movie Office Space. You have to watch out with those hypnotic suggestions.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Dude. It's an amazing cluster-F every day. He's an huge embarrassment to Toronto, Ontario and *ALL* of Canada.
> 
> I can't put it better than what a friend of mine said:
> 
> *"What kind of Rob Ford escapade will arise tomorrow? It's like Christmas every day!"
> *



Psh...he's not an embarrassment - he's a hero!

He's proof that you can smoke crack, fuck hookers, get drunk, fall down everywhere and still run the city normally. Hell, he's been better than the last two mayors, and he pisses off the Toronto communists better than anyone. I'd vote for him again, just for the comedic value alone.


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha.

I can get behind this.




Melian said:


> I'd vote for him again, just for the comedic value alone.


----------



## biglynch

Melian said:


> Psh...he's not an embarrassment - he's a hero!
> 
> He's proof that you can smoke crack, fuck hookers, get drunk, fall down everywhere and still run the city normally. Hell, he's been better than the last two mayors, and he pisses off the Toronto communists better than anyone. I'd vote for him again, just for the comedic value alone.



I will trade crack for poker, i love a bit of poker! Now where is my city/town/village/hamlet...

Ah c'mon.


----------



## Esther

IC, I am probably the only person in the world who does not like eating raw fruit. It's so, so hard for me to choke down an apple, or a bowl of strawberries. I do it because I should, but it is not at all pleasant for me.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

Seriously considering celibacy.


----------



## Yakatori

tankyguy said:


> "_Maybe the same thing happened to him as Peter Gibbons in the movie Office Space. You have to watch out with those hypnotic suggestions...._"


eh...er...I'm afraid you're too late.



Esther said:


> "_IC, I am probably the only person in the world who does not like eating raw fruit. It's so, so hard for me to choke down an apple, or a bowl of strawberries. I do it because I should, but it is not at all pleasant for me._"


Even the juicier or more-exotic ones? Watermelon or Pineapple or mango? Hard to imagine getting sick of those. Or a cool and perfectly ripe Comice pear... 



Geodetic_Effect said:


> "_Seriously considering celibacy._"


It's more of a subway than a wagon, per se; just too many spots either to (once-again) get on or off "for good." Amirite?


----------



## mjbmxz

I'm sexy and I know it. True story!


----------



## Fuzzy

I can never have too much BBQ.


----------



## tankyguy

Esther said:


> IC, I am probably the only person in the world who does not like eating raw fruit. It's so, so hard for me to choke down an apple, or a bowl of strawberries. I do it because I should, but it is not at all pleasant for me.



I will gladly take care of any unwanted pears, honeydews and pineapples for you. :eat2:


----------



## biglynch

tankyguy said:


> I will gladly take care of any unwanted pears, honeydews and pineapples for you. :eat2:


Every time I see the word pineapple I think of the TV version of Scarface.

"How did you get a scar like that?"
" eating pineapple"
" you don't get a scar like that eating pineapple"

Classic.
Now I fancy pineapple.


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC I just had a really interesting conversation with Baron Samedi.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Sasquatch! said:


> IC I just had a really interesting conversation with Baron Samedi.



how'd you conjure him?


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> how'd you conjure him?



There was a pineapple involved


----------



## tankyguy

biglynch said:


> Every time I see the word pineapple I think of the TV version of Scarface.



IC I wish I could rock Montana's suit. But I can't pull off 1979 fashion.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> how'd you conjure him?



I was at a voudou fet, and he turned up when they started serving him.
Interesting guy.

Edit: The Pineapple was for someone else.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Geodetic_Effect said:


> Seriously considering celibacy.



*CELIBACY rocks in my honest opinion...simplifies everything= NO DRAMA!!!!
*


----------



## biglynch

IC that i may need a serious amount of massage. My back is killing me, all i did was have a nap. Owch


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm with you. There's something about the texture that skeeves me out and I get heartburn from most of it.





Esther said:


> IC, I am probably the only person in the world who does not like eating raw fruit. It's so, so hard for me to choke down an apple, or a bowl of strawberries. I do it because I should, but it is not at all pleasant for me.


----------



## Esther

Surlysomething said:


> I'm with you. There's something about the texture that skeeves me out and I get heartburn from most of it.



I think the texture has a lot to do with it for me too, which would explain why I can enjoy fruit dried, cooked, or blended into smoothies, just not raw. I hate the dry texture of apples and pears especially... there is nothing at all pleasant about it for me.



Yakatori said:


> Even the juicier or more-exotic ones? Watermelon or Pineapple or mango? Hard to imagine getting sick of those. Or a cool and perfectly ripe Comice pear...



I have occasionally enjoyed fruit in my life, but most of the time I am not a fan of any of it. I don't like sweet things in general, so I find a lot of fruit too sweet and can only have a few bites. Mangoes are like that for me... I like the texture but I start feeling sick after a few pieces. The only exception are tart, juicy oranges... I don't get sick of good oranges! Oranges in Canada are imported and very unpredictable though, so most of the time they either aren't readily available or they are available and taste poor.


----------



## Fuzzy

Citris is the only fruit that I enjoy. I've been trying to get into berries, but usually only in jams, chutneys, or on cheesecake. All other tree fruit (apples, bananas, pears, peaches, etc) the smell alone makes me nauseous.


----------



## Paquito

I love fruit but I did see a video on "how to properly eat an apple" where you eat it from bottom to top (instead of side to side) so you can eat the core and that was kind of a gross idea.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Paquito said:


> I love fruit but I did see a video on "how to properly eat an apple" where you eat it from bottom to top (instead of side to side) so you can eat the core and that was kind of a gross idea.



yeah, when I saw that he ate the core, I was instantly against the idea. 

Also, you're a beautiful human being, don't ever change.


----------



## Paquito

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Also, you're a beautiful human being, don't ever change.


----------



## ODFFA

I'm just the opposite in terms of fruit and their textures. I don't like when they're squished and/or sweetened for jams or coulis. Canned fruit.....uh-uh :/

I'm a huge fan of smoothies, although occasionally that will go horribly wrong for me too if it has too much of a gooey/foamy texture. I like icy ones that are made with lots of frozen berries. *crunch crunch crunch*

Yes on the tartness though! I like a fruit that's not tooo sweet.


----------



## Tad

The only raw fruit my son appreciates, or will willingly eat, is raspberries. Has been a bit frustrating as parents, but I'm glad to know that he is not the only one.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

IC I sign-on and always hope I'll have a PM from some lurker that thinks I'm the bee's knees, the cat's shit or the cat's pajamas. 

It has yet to happen.


----------



## Surlysomething

The boys of the BHM board never fail to make me smile, laugh, roll my eyes, or crack a cheeky grin. 


:bow: Love you guys.


----------



## Surlysomething

Check out this little piece of cinematic genius.

Rob Ford - The Movie




LeoGibson said:


> IC That I think I'm falling in love with Rob Ford. I mean what's not to love, a crack smoking, binge drinking, and pussy eating freak. How does one go about emigrating to Toronto?


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Check out this little piece of cinematic genius.
> 
> Rob Ford - The Movie



Hells Yeah!!

I'm all in with my man Rob Ford. I want this guy to be mayor of my city. How can I convince him to move to Houston? The cocaine is closer to us here, so you know the price is better!


----------



## Surlysomething

I really think he's Farley reincarnated.

And you can have Ford ANYTIME you want. Haha. I'll thrown in a metric ton of maple syrup to sweeten the deal. 





LeoGibson said:


> Hells Yeah!!
> 
> I'm all in with my man Rob Ford. I want this guy to be mayor of my city. How can I convince him to move to Houston? The cocaine is closer to us here, so you know the price is better!


----------



## lille

I've been watching Big Fat American Gypsy Wedding because a friend mentioned it on facebook. It's addictingly terrible. But now I want to dance.


----------



## biglynch

lille said:


> I've been watching Big Fat American Gypsy Wedding because a friend mentioned it on facebook. It's addictingly terrible. But now I want to dance.



IC I'm glad this show has not hit the uk yet. The uk verson was grim enough.


----------



## lille

I have way too much fun taking pictures of my critters. Though I'd get much better pictures if I had something other than my phone to take them with.


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm sorry but this seriously makes me laugh.

Only on Dims will you find this headline: "Gaining on a budget"


hahahaha


----------



## chicken legs

IC I'm checking out the new fast food chain to hit the US called Jollibee from the Philippines. Interesting mix of foods. You have fried chicken, burgers, and noodle dishes to name a few. So far there is 2 in Las Vegas..I have to get out more..


----------



## Esther

chicken legs said:


> IC I'm checking out the new fast food chain to hit the US called Jollibee from the Philippines. Interesting mix of foods. You have fried chicken, burgers, and noodle dishes to name a few. So far there is 2 in Las Vegas..I have to get out more..



Jollibee is in the US now?! I went there when I was in the Philippines last year specifically to try the Halo Halo. Do the US restaurants carry it? It's the weirdest dessert I've ever eaten...


----------



## AuntHen

Esther said:


> Jollibee is in the US now?! I went there when I was in the Philippines last year specifically to try the Halo Halo. Do the US restaurants carry it? It's the weirdest dessert I've ever eaten...




Speaking of the Philippines... does anyone remember or know of that candy they had/have there... it looks like black tar chunks rolled in sugar and they would serve it wrapped in newspaper and it was so sour and sweet and amazing... I want to say it was made out of tamarind. 


I was very young when I was there, so not sure my memory of it is correct


----------



## Sasquatch!

IC I don't cook nearly often enough.


----------



## agouderia

Sasquatch! said:


> IC I don't cook nearly often enough.



Now is definitely the season to change that!

What are you cooking for Christmas dinner?

How about a selection of new holiday cookies?

Friends love a good New Year's Eve buffet...... or a cosy cheese Fondue....


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> Now is definitely the season to change that!
> 
> What are you cooking for Christmas dinner?
> 
> How about a selection of new holiday cookies?
> 
> Friends love a good New Year's Eve buffet...... or a cosy cheese Fondue....



Or if you want to be a real hero--boxing day brunch. So many people have plans on the 24th and 25th, but so few on the 26th (presuming it is a holiday there?). But by then everyone is relaxed from the Christmas rush, and ready to socialize


----------



## Sasquatch!

agouderia said:


> Now is definitely the season to change that!
> 
> What are you cooking for Christmas dinner?
> 
> How about a selection of new holiday cookies?
> 
> Friends love a good New Year's Eve buffet...... or a cosy cheese Fondue....





Tad said:


> Or if you want to be a real hero--boxing day brunch. So many people have plans on the 24th and 25th, but so few on the 26th (presuming it is a holiday there?). But by then everyone is relaxed from the Christmas rush, and ready to socialize



I'm not sure what exactly I'm doing for Christmas day. I'm tempted to cook christmas dinner for myself and stray friends, but I've also been invited over to ladyfriend's for goose.... :happy:

I am hosting a get together on the 21st, for which I'll be mulling some wine and baking mince pies (although the filling will likely come from a jar)

Beyond Christmas, I have no clue. 

What are you doing?


----------



## Tad

Sasquatch! said:


> My mother (oldest of three sisters), and older sister (oldest of three siblings) are in the same city as we are. Rather to the frustration of my wife (oldest of three siblings.....sensing a pattern here?) seniority--and larger houses--means that they get to host all the family gatherings between them. There was one year we did refuse to go over to my sister's for Christmas dinner, and it created all sorts of stress (but we ended up having a truly delicious duck that year.....it is too bad that my wife is by far the most talented cook out of the three of them, but never gets to cook for family).


----------



## agouderia

Sasquatch! said:


> What are you doing?



This year I have somewhat of a mobile hospital to take care of with family & friends (divorce, major surgery, unemployment, ...) - so I hope these plans will be at least a bit of tasty cheer for them.

On Christmas Eve we traditionally do the original cheese Fondue Neuchateloise.

For Christmas Dinner this year I'm trying venison cured in Port with Cranberries in the sauce.
Along with that some wonderful bread dumplings seasoned with sage & red onions I discovered last year.
Haven't decided on the vegetables yet- could be red cabbage, Brussels spouts, broccoli & almonds or savoy cabbage or green beans

Dessert will be Marzipan panna cotta with brandy prunes (homemade from my own tree!).

And I've decided on the 7 different Christmas cookies I'm going to bake (... don't have time for more unfortunately).

Elaborated enough ?


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> This year I have somewhat of a mobile hospital to take care of with family & friends (divorce, major surgery, unemployment, ...) - so I hope these plans will be at least a bit of tasty cheer for them.
> 
> On Christmas Eve we traditionally do the original cheese Fondue Neuchateloise.
> 
> For Christmas Dinner this year I'm trying venison cured in Port with Cranberries in the sauce.
> Along with that some wonderful bread dumplings seasoned with sage & red onions I discovered last year.
> Haven't decided on the vegetables yet- could be red cabbage, Brussels spouts, broccoli & almonds or savoy cabbage or green beans
> 
> Dessert will be Marzipan panna cotta with brandy prunes (homemade from my own tree!).
> 
> And I've decided on the 7 different Christmas cookies I'm going to bake (... don't have time for more unfortunately).
> 
> Elaborated enough ?



:bow: :bow: :bow: 

(and could you share that bread dumplings recipe?


----------



## chicken legs

Esther said:


> Jollibee is in the US now?! I went there when I was in the Philippines last year specifically to try the Halo Halo. Do the US restaurants carry it? It's the weirdest dessert I've ever eaten...



yeah they have the Halo Halo..I might try next time I'm there. Looks really interesting:eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

chicken legs said:


> yeah they have the Halo Halo..I might try next time I'm there. Looks really interesting:eat2:



I just realized I have one here in Seattle about 15 minutes from my home. Will check out.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC we had a snow day yesterday...however in the city, I barely got 2 inches and was out and about by 11am....I asked to go in so I wouldn;t make up my day...and was told..*ITS NOT FAIR TO OTHERS* now they are telling us we can make up our missed day?????? WTF:doh: how the fuck fair is that...I already work 7 days a week, 8 hours a day...EF YOU MANAGEMENT!!!!!!*


----------



## lovelocs

IC that I lost a decade, somewhere...


----------



## biglynch

Ic that I think I have developed a soft spot for Miss Cyrus, and I'm not talking about her music. I think this may have ruined Christmas.


----------



## Surlysomething

Reading that made me want to throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I want to impregnate her. 



biglynch said:


> Ic that I think I have developed a soft spot for Miss Cyrus, and I'm not talking about her music. I think this may have ruined Christmas.


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> Reading that made me want to throw up in my mouth a little.



I get what you are saying...



Geodetic_Effect said:


> I want to impregnate her.



but I agree with this. She sponsered by filth.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ohhh..I wasn't referring to anything you said, sweetie.

Something from another thread actually. Haha




biglynch said:


> I get what you are saying...


----------



## TwilightStarr

IC it's a tad bit difficult to schedule my surgery, because I mean how easy is it to be like, "Umm, how about next Tuesday? That sounds like a perfect day for you to a put a screw through the two broken bones in my finger"


----------



## spookytwigg

My brain is only capable of focusing on one thing for about 5 minutes before disappearing and searching for gold and stuff.

I feel like I'm on all of the drugs.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

IC it has been over three years since I've logged into dims :blush:


----------



## spookytwigg

It's ok.... you are forgiven!


----------



## Fuzzy

cute_obese_girl said:


> IC it has been over three years since I've logged into dims :blush:



Welcome back


----------



## lille

I miss snuggling up to my BHM. I only got to be with him for four nights but the only way I fall asleep now is remembering how it felt to have him next to me.


----------



## Melian

In a few weeks, I have a job interview in the US. I'm strongly considering picking up in the hotel bar and hoping he's not a serial killer.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> In a few weeks, I have a job interview in the US. I'm strongly considering picking up in the hotel bar and hoping he's not a serial killer.



*which state .....*


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> In a few weeks, I have a job interview in the US. I'm strongly considering picking up in the hotel bar and hoping he's not a serial killer.



What if he's a spree killer?


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> In a few weeks, I have a job interview in the US. I'm strongly considering picking up in the hotel bar and hoping he's not a serial killer.



Are you coming to Washington? 

I'm down to Dexter role play!


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> In a few weeks, I have a job interview in the US. I'm strongly considering picking up in the hotel bar and hoping he's not a serial killer.



How about if he hasn't killed anyone yet? So if you're the first he's not *technically* a serial killer.


----------



## HDANGEL15

never mind....


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *which state .....*



Ohio. The job isn't there, but the HQ is.



Mordecai said:


> What if he's a spree killer?





LeoGibson said:


> How about if he hasn't killed anyone yet? So if you're the first he's not *technically* a serial killer.



Oh, well that's cool. I just don't want him to have more experience than I do.



Lil BigginZ said:


> Are you coming to Washington?
> 
> I'm down to Dexter role play!



Next time


----------



## LeoGibson

**** no dragging thread controversy to other threads. ****


----------



## shy guy

I think I'm really starting to like you _so called_ ''desperate'' people hehe


----------



## CastingPearls

"xxxxxxx xxxxxx are where xxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxx people go to find equally xxxxxxxxx people and talk about how right they are and how wrong the rest of the world is and they ride that xxxx to the xxxxxxx apocalypse."


I confess I read this somewhere but I can't remember. 

However, credit to the author, whoever they may be.


----------



## Fuzzy

My foot feels much better than it has the past three months.


----------



## Surlysomething

I really need a good, long snuggly hug.


----------



## shy guy

Surlysomething said:


> I really need a good, long snuggly hug.



I do it:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww, you're sweet. :happy:




shy guy said:


> I do it:wubu:


----------



## edvis

You're gorgeous 1-14-14


Surlysomething said:


> Awww, you're sweet. :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy

I need a local jazz club. :huh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I think today will be my last day at the law firm after 5 long years....I got a virus on my computer that shut the office down!!!!!!!! wooooot wooooot....
this is the day after I was put on 90 day probation for *supposedly* filing a suit a day out of statute, which as it turns out is FINE...although i was suspended for 2.5 days without pay.........................*


----------



## AuntHen

Fuzzy said:


> I need a local jazz club. :huh:



You and me both... let's go grab our juicy burgers and make this happen!!


----------



## mdecker93

In high school, I did an interpretive ribbon dance to The Black Mages "Those Who Fight Further" for my AP Latin class to break a tie in a study game. My team won. Also just to clarify, I'm a guy.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have never seen anything like that in my entire life. Wow.


----------



## Surlysomething

Clown car


----------



## ODFFA

Why was I just randomly reminded of this staple lunch snack from my England days? Turkey ham, hummus and baby spinach on a toasted wholewheat pita - all sponsored by Tesco. I miss Tesco. 

Go figure


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I can sing the &%^#%$^ out of The Cranberrie's Zombie. Don't challenge me.


----------



## biglynch

fat9276 said:


> IC that I can sing the &%^#%$^ out of The Cranberrie's Zombie. Don't challenge me.



Video or it didn't happen


----------



## spookytwigg

fat9276 said:


> IC that I can sing the &%^#%$^ out of The Cranberrie's Zombie. Don't challenge me.


IC that I can't but it will never stop me from trying


----------



## Goreki

fat9276 said:


> IC that I can sing the &%^#%$^ out of The Cranberrie's Zombie. Don't challenge me.


That's the one song I will always challenge anyone on!!


----------



## ITheFire

I confess that I think my boyfriend sometimes thinks I'm weird for liking overweight men, And appreciating the fact that he eats a ridiculous about of food.


----------



## Tad

ITheFire said:


> I confess that I think my boyfriend sometimes thinks I'm weird for liking overweight men, And appreciating the fact that he eats a ridiculous about of food.



Hopefully he can at least accept that it is a good weird from his perspective, and decide to live with it (that is pretty much where my wife is on the topic, it would be nice if she could appreciate it more, but I'll settle for good weird)


----------



## Surlysomething

I like soup. :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy

I know people who don't like soup. It seems odd to me because soup/stew offers a meld of flavors you can't find anywhere else (except pasta)

Now I want soup. :doh:


----------



## Surlysomething

Filling and comforting.





Fuzzy said:


> I know people who don't like soup. It seems odd to me because soup/stew offers a meld of flavors you can't find anywhere else (except pasta)
> 
> Now I want soup. :doh:


----------



## lucca23v2

Canonista said:


> Even though I don't smoke, I like Zippo lighters. I just ordered three more.
> 
> A pink one.
> 
> A copper one.
> 
> A shamrock Zippo.
> 
> My favorite is the 1941 replica brass Zippo.
> 
> If any of you ever see THIS ONE for sale anywhere, I want one in the worst way!



I confess I have this obsession as well.. and I don't smoke either..

Also I confess that I like to buy power tools even though I rarely use them.


----------



## spookytwigg

Fuzzy said:


> I know people who don't like soup. It seems odd to me because soup/stew offers a meld of flavors you can't find anywhere else (except pasta)
> 
> Now I want soup. :doh:


I really hate creamy soups (like tomato or cream of chicken) but I really like the more watery varieties.


----------



## Amaranthine

spookytwigg said:


> I really hate creamy soups (like tomato or cream of chicken) but I really like the more watery varieties.



Even loaded baked potato?! That's like the king of soups. 


IC that the biggest reason I'm looking forward to graduating, at the moment, is never again having to live with random women that I don't typically have much in common with. They're all friends and I pretty much let them have free run of the apartment without getting in the way, and yet still, they make my life more difficult...

(Some might conclude that _I'm_ just a shitty person to live with, and yeah. I won't try to disagree.)


----------



## Surlysomething

Cream of chicken is my FAVE! :eat2:



spookytwigg said:


> I really hate creamy soups (like tomato or cream of chicken) but I really like the more watery varieties.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Surlysomething said:


> Cream of chicken is my FAVE! :eat2:



Cheddar baked potato... :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tad

Sorry, I'm confused here: baked potato......soup?


----------



## Gingembre

Tad said:


> Sorry, I'm confused here: baked potato......soup?



Yeah I'm confused too! We have leek and potato soup, but it's not creamy.


----------



## Tad

Gingembre said:


> Yeah I'm confused too! We have leek and potato soup, but it's not creamy.



I've had potato bits in many chowders, but I'm pretty sure those were diced and boiled, not baked. I don't quite see the point in baking a potato then putting it into soup--what would you do, pass baked potatoes through a food processor to grind them up, then add them? Otherwise what do you do with the skin?

I'm not dissing these soups, because I've never had them. I'm just having trouble figuring out what they would be!


----------



## CastingPearls

Tad said:


> I've had potato bits in many chowders, but I'm pretty sure those were diced and boiled, not baked. I don't quite see the point in baking a potato then putting it into soup--what would you do, pass baked potatoes through a food processor to grind them up, then add them? Otherwise what do you do with the skin?
> 
> I'm not dissing these soups, because I've never had them. I'm just having trouble figuring out what they would be!


The potatoes are baked, peeled, and cubed. Some recipes don't call for peeling them but including them in the recipe. It's a cream soup. The soup usually contains things you might top a 'loaded' baked potato with; bacon, chopped green onions (scallions) or chives, cheddar cheese, sour cream, and whatever herbs and spices you throw on your potatoes. It's one of my favorites. In fact, I think I have a can in my pantry.


----------



## Gingembre

CastingPearls said:


> The potatoes are baked, peeled, and cubed. Some recipes don't call for peeling them but including them in the recipe. It's a cream soup. The soup usually contains things you might top a 'loaded' baked potato with; bacon, chopped green onions (scallions) or chives, cheddar cheese, sour cream, and whatever herbs and spices you throw on your potatoes. It's one of my favorites. In fact, I think I have a can in my pantry.



I'm not usually keen on tinned soups, but I am going hunting for this in the supermarket tomorrow!


----------



## Donna

Potato soup is really easy to make. Potatoes, cream, spices....simple and so very good. I love having it with lots of bacon and chives....and a side of cornbread or homemade biscuits. Guess I know what we're having for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## Fuzzy

When I made the soup comment, the soup I had in mind was mulligatawny. 

But now I'm thinking about Loaded Baked Potato "chowdah"


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> Sorry, I'm confused here: baked potato......soup?



Yes! LOL at least thats what it's been called here. Just cheesy and potato soup. With green onions usually, and bacon.



Gingembre said:


> I'm not usually keen on tinned soups, but I am going hunting for this in the supermarket tomorrow!



They're normally much better homemade, canned soups have NOTHING on homemade. Just try it out yourself, cubed potatoes, nice amount of cheese and some sort of like creamed soup maybe with it, with bacon and green onions. Perfection! Could even look up a basic recipe.


----------



## agouderia

Gingembre said:


> Yeah I'm confused too! We have leek and potato soup, but it's not creamy.



Then something is wrong with your recipe!

Cut leeks in rings, fry in butter & olive oil, add a glass of white wine and potato cubes, vegetable or chicken broth, cook till ingredients soft. Purée and add black pepper and crème fraiche .... wonderful creamy potage parmentier....


.... don't know whether this fits, but at least I've randomly confessed one of my recipes ;-)


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I need to branch out and NOT just post in the HAPPY THREAD 

I started new job today...and although very overwhelmed w/technology...USER NAMES/PASSWORDS and logging in and establishing
ADP, BANK, QuickBooks ala REMOTE USER, and the fact that someone looked at me like I am a cave woman when I asked about FAXING......they do not use OutLook...but GMAIL/GOOGLE Calendars/GOOGLE DOCS all the way...so more learning curve...but very chill and ultra hip/geeky and NO TENSION!!!! or PRETENSION!!! wooot woot*


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *IC I need to branch out and NOT just post in the HAPPY THREAD
> 
> I started new job today...and although very overwhelmed w/technology...USER NAMES/PASSWORDS and logging in and establishing
> ADP, BANK, QuickBooks ala REMOTE USER, and the fact that someone looked at me like I am a cave woman when I asked about FAXING......they do not use OutLook...but GMAIL/GOOGLE Calendars/GOOGLE DOCS all the way...so more learning curve...but very chill and ultra hip/geeky and NO TENSION!!!! or PRETENSION!!! wooot woot*



That's awesome, HD. So happy to hear that you finally like your workplace, and don't feel harassed by idiotic, offensive coworkers - you shouldn't have to deal with that shit.

I'm just starting a new job, too, and am also enjoying the change


----------



## Esther

IC, if it were possible to eat nothing but cheese pizza for the rest of my life and not die... I would.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> That's awesome, HD. So happy to hear that you finally like your workplace, and don't feel harassed by idiotic, offensive coworkers - you shouldn't have to deal with that shit.
> 
> I'm just starting a new job, too, and am also enjoying the change



*CONGRATS MELIAN....it is amazing- for me to go from the most uptight legal office with cameras and lies/secrets/BS 24/7 to chill nerd/creative...anything goes .....just WOW

Hope yours works out well- did you move to the USA???*


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *CONGRATS MELIAN....it is amazing- for me to go from the most uptight legal office with cameras and lies/secrets/BS 24/7 to chill nerd/creative...anything goes .....just WOW
> 
> Hope yours works out well- did you move to the USA???*



Nope, didn't have to move anywhere, although HQ is in the US. Can't wait to hire staff.....I'm only going to hire total weirdos.


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Esther said:


> IC, if it were possible to eat nothing but cheese pizza for the rest of my life and not die... I would.



Check this out.


----------



## BigChaz

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Check this out.



"Despite the occasional diabetic blood sugar blackout, Janssen said he's very healthy."

What


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

BigChaz said:


> "Despite the occasional diabetic blood sugar blackout, Janssen said he's very healthy."
> 
> What



Haha yeah ... one small detail huh.


----------



## BigChaz

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Haha yeah ... one small detail huh.



If I had a friend who ate nothing but cheese pizza and subsequently went on to have diabetic black outs, that son of a bitch would wake up pranked every single time until he decided it wasn't worth blacking out anymore.

I'm a great friend, by the way. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Nope, didn't have to move anywhere, although HQ is in the US. Can't wait to hire staff.....I'm only going to hire total weirdos.



Wait, what? When do you start? Do you get to create an army of killer cyborgs that will hunt down anyone simultaneous wearing a flannel shirt, goatee, and $500 eyeglass frames? And why am I thinking your staff might be taping up, rather than Dilbert comic strips, Something Positive strips featuring Aubrey as boss?


----------



## Esther

Vanilla Gorilla said:


> Check this out.



JESUS CHRIST

I also hate that he's a vegetarian, because I am too and people like him paint a really bad image of vegetarians. This shit is the reason I am constantly nagged at for my diet being "unhealthy".

HEY, OREOS, SOY CHICKEN NUGGETS AND CHEESE PIZZA ARE VEGETARIAN? COOL I CAN TOTALLY DO THAT


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Esther said:


> JESUS CHRIST



Don't you mean...

*puts on sunglasses*

CHEESUS CHRIST!


----------



## ODFFA

View attachment 1469826_10151799667008581_872788970_n.jpg


The most worthy of great commissions!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

ODFFA said:


> View attachment 113296
> 
> 
> The most worthy of great commissions!



I can't rep you!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't trust people with ZERO content on their profile. Like at all.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Surlysomething said:


> I don't trust people with ZERO content on their profile. Like at all.



Agreed! Lol. Like creeper status 110%.


----------



## Mordecai

Surlysomething said:


> I don't trust people with ZERO content on their profile. Like at all.



Mission accomplished!


----------



## Fuzzy

I have a profile?


----------



## Tad

Fuzzy said:


> I have a profile?



Don't worry, we've been profiling you for a while now....


----------



## Surlysomething

Every time I hear this song I think of you.


----------



## LeoGibson

This is also a Public Service Announcement as much as a confession.

If you decide to act like a silly goose and take some rather revealing photos for fun and then delete them fairly quickly from your phone, remember that if you use a service like Dropbox and have it synced between all your digital devices that it will instantly upload it to your computer! Knowing this you can keep from having to explain why you have pics of yourself acting like a silly goose if you share a computer and the pics you thought were gone are right there on display.:doh::blush:


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> This is also a Public Service Announcement as much as a confession.
> 
> If you decide to act like a silly goose and take some rather revealing photos for fun and then delete them fairly quickly from your phone, remember that if you use a service like Dropbox and have it synced between all your digital devices that it will instantly upload it to your computer! Knowing this you can keep from having to explain why you have pics of yourself acting like a silly goose if you share a computer and the pics you thought were gone are right there on display.:doh::blush:



OMG!!!!!!!! LMFAO!! I totally forgot about my dropbox.. thank goodness google backup always asks or I would forget that too.. Let me go do some "cleanup" on my phone...

I am dying from laughter...


----------



## lille

I'm thinking about performing at a poetry open mic. I haven't written anything lately that I'd like to perform, but I may try to write something for it.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I love and want this late 70s feathered hair style


----------



## biglynch

fat9276 said:


> IC that I love and want this late 70s feathered hair style



I have no objections to this. Bring back 70s hair, be the trend setter.


----------



## lucca23v2

Maybe a Farrah.... 

View attachment farrah.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine

lucca23v2 said:


> Maybe a Farrah....



My iTunes Radio has been glitching on this song lately, and I don't think it'll be relevant to any other situation ever. So here!


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> My iTunes Radio has been glitching on this song lately, and I don't think it'll be relevant to any other situation ever. So here!



lol.. LOVE IT!


----------



## CleverBomb

Amaranthine said:


> My iTunes Radio has been glitching on this song lately, and I don't think it'll be relevant to any other situation ever. So here!


That's Capital Cities? Didn't realize it was the same ones that do "Safe and Sound" (I usually listen to internet radio, and the app I use doesn't always have the track listing.) Thanks!


----------



## AuntHen

lucca23v2 said:


> Maybe a Farrah....




No. I never liked her hair. The other is softer and sweeter (to me). Plus, my hair isn't long anymore. Maybe you were just being funny? In which case 


IC that I do not have energy for people who will not be direct/more direct to my face. If you have something to say, say it, otherwise I am not going to pull it out of you or try to read your mind. As far as I am concerned, if you won't talk to me and tell me, then nothing is wrong or needs to be addressed.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Wait, what? When do you start? Do you get to create an army of killer cyborgs that will hunt down anyone simultaneous wearing a flannel shirt, goatee, and $500 eyeglass frames? And why am I thinking your staff might be taping up, rather than Dilbert comic strips, Something Positive strips featuring Aubrey as boss?



Just noticed this. This is my last week at the old lab, and then I'll be in the US for a while for training.

IF ONLY I could create a fleet of hipster HKs....but I'm not that kind of scientist


----------



## Tad

Good luck with the training! I hope they are nice, wait, no, scratch that. Hmmm, I recall a quote from Oscar Wilde:

It is absurd to divide people into good and bad. People are either charming or tedious. 

So I hope that the people are charming, in the 'opposite of tedious' sense of the word.

Also, remember a lot of Americans have to pay for their own health care, so go gentle on them


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> Good luck with the training! I hope they are nice, wait, no, scratch that. Hmmm, I recall a quote from Oscar Wilde:
> 
> It is absurd to divide people into good and bad. People are either charming or tedious.
> 
> So I hope that the people are charming, in the 'opposite of tedious' sense of the word.
> 
> Also, remember a lot of Americans have to pay for their own health care, so go gentle on them



lol.. Yes we do.. and it sucks!


----------



## Goreki

Melian said:


> Just noticed this. This is my last week at the old lab, and then I'll be in the US for a while invading with my killer robot army, die peons!
> 
> IF ONLY I could create a fleet of hipster HKs....but I'm not that kind of scientist


Fixed your spelling.


----------



## tankyguy

Melian said:


> IF ONLY I could create a fleet of hipster HKs....but I'm not that kind of scientist



Hipster HK's you say...

"Statement: I was on Tatooine before it was full of poseur meatbags."
Also has the Scott Pilgrim soundtrack in MIDI format encoded in its firmware.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Good luck with the training! I hope they are nice, wait, no, scratch that. Hmmm, I recall a quote from Oscar Wilde:
> 
> It is absurd to divide people into good and bad. People are either charming or tedious.
> 
> So I hope that the people are charming, in the 'opposite of tedious' sense of the word.
> 
> Also, remember a lot of Americans have to pay for their own health care, so go gentle on them



You know, I already LOVE my American coworkers. This will be the second trip out to meet/work with them, and they are incredibly charming 



Goreki said:


> Fixed your spelling.



Hehe.



tankyguy said:


> Hipster HK's you say...
> 
> "Statement: I was on Tatooine before it was full of poseur meatbags."
> Also has the Scott Pilgrim soundtrack in MIDI format encoded in its firmware.



No no....they hunt and kill hipsters. Why the hell would I want any variety of hipster around? Jebus.


----------



## lucca23v2

Melian said:


> You know, I already LOVE my American coworkers. This will be the second trip out to meet/work with them, and they are incredibly charming



lol.. not all Americans are charming....lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Can I get an application for this job?



Melian said:


> hunt and kill hipsters


----------



## Amaranthine

lucca23v2 said:


> lol.. not all Americans are charming....lol










Really though, congrats on the job and I hope things keep going well! It seems like you've gotten lucky so far


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


>



LOL.. I know right....


----------



## tankyguy

Melian said:


> No no....they hunt and kill hipsters. Why the hell would I want any variety of hipster around? Jebus.



I figured they were like Terminators; disguised to infiltrate and kill from within.

"The 600 series had rubber skin. We spotted them easy, but these are new. They look blasé... smoke clove cigarettes, skinny jeans, everything. Very hard to spot. I had to wait till he moved on your craft beer before I could zero him."

:happy:


----------



## CleverBomb

"Listen, and understand. That Hiptsternator is out there. It can't be condescended to. It can't be mocked. It doesn't feel ennui, or sarcasm, or smugness. And it absolutely will not stop, ever, until you are un-ironic."


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> You know, I already LOVE my American coworkers. This will be the second trip out to meet/work with them, and they are incredibly charming



*where in da USA is you at?*


----------



## AuntHen

Melian said:


> You know, I already LOVE my American coworkers. This will be the second trip out to meet/work with them, and they are incredibly charming




Melian dollface, I am sure it has to do with getting to meet the likes of you


----------



## tankyguy

CleverBomb said:


> "Listen, and understand. That Hiptsternator is out there. It can't be condescended to. It can't be mocked. It doesn't feel ennui, or sarcasm, or smugness. And it absolutely will not stop, ever, until you are un-ironic."



You're missing the bigger picture. If Kyle Reese is part of the Hipster Resistance, they can use their time travel technology to always go back to the exact moment before something was cool and be there.


----------



## CleverBomb

Fridge Horror Moment:
What if there's an army of time-traveling hipsters, and their anachronistic presence IS the fanbase/cultural critical mass that made those things cool? In other words, this explains all those weird fads through the years -- Daniel Boone hats, Pet Rocks, Disco -- ALL of it! They only thought they were going back to admire them ironically... but the true irony was that without them, they wouldn't have been successful fads in the first place.

We are so screwed.


----------



## tankyguy

CleverBomb said:


> Fridge Horror Moment:
> What if there's an army of time-traveling hipsters, and their anachronistic presence IS the fanbase/cultural critical mass that made those things cool? In other words, this explains all those weird fads through the years -- Daniel Boone hats, Pet Rocks, Disco -- ALL of it! They only thought they were going back to admire them ironically... but the true irony was that without them, they wouldn't have been successful fads in the first place.
> 
> We are so screwed.



They have to create a reason for the fads existing otherwise a paradox will destroy the universe in 28 days, 6 hours, 42 minutes, and 12 seconds.

Hipsters are the heroes we all deserve, but ironically not the ones we need right now.


----------



## CleverBomb

By being part of a trend, they will be the heroes we needed back then.


----------



## Surlysomething

I saw a woman with an actual came-toe last night. That hasn't happened since the 80's (or with Ice T's creepy wife).

I almost laughed out loud but then I remembered that it wouldn't have been very polite or as funny for her and other people. hahaha


----------



## AuntHen

^ I couldn't resist haha


----------



## TwilightStarr

I confess that between the U of L & U of K game tonight and The Walking Season Finale on Sunday, I may not survive this weekend!!!


----------



## Fuzzy

I may've overdone it on the Tapatio Doritos and the Pace Hot salsa. :doh:


----------



## BigChaz

Fuzzy said:


> I may've overdone it on the Tapatio Doritos and the Pace Hot salsa. :doh:



Oh my god I didnt know Tapatio Doritos was a thing. Yeah, be right back.


----------



## biglynch

OK... So, erm I am a filthy, filthy boy. I have shocked even me. Internet banning for Mr Lynch.


----------



## lucca23v2

biglynch said:


> OK... So, erm I am a filthy, filthy boy. I have shocked even me. Internet banning for Mr Lynch.



Dammit... now I have to know what you did!


----------



## biglynch

lucca23v2 said:


> Dammit... now I have to know what you did!



Skype was new to me. Now? Well now I'm a pro.

Next time I'm getting paid:blush:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

BigChaz said:


> Oh my god I didnt know Tapatio Doritos was a thing. Yeah, be right back.



They're delicious. There's also Tapatio Lays


----------



## Fuzzy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> They're delicious. There's also Tapatio Lays



The Tapatio Lays have the limon flavoring as well, so it has this lime tang aftertaste. While the Tapatio Doritos have romano cheese powder


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Fuzzy said:


> The Tapatio Lays have the limon flavoring as well, so it has this lime tang aftertaste. While the Tapatio Doritos have romano cheese powder



You're absolutely right. I happen to like them both. An old girlfriend always laughs at me because all of my candy/food is covered in chili, salt, and lime. A Hispanic staple.


----------



## TwilightStarr

biglynch said:


> Skype was new to me. Now? Well now I'm a pro.
> 
> Next time I'm getting paid:blush:



I don't have any money but I definitely want to be invited to that Skype party next time it happens  :batting:


----------



## Goreki

biglynch said:


> Skype was new to me. Now? Well now I'm a pro.
> 
> Next time I'm getting paid:blush:


Nice! I can't rep your scandalous arse, to my dismay.


----------



## biglynch

TwilightStarr said:


> I don't have any money but I definitely want to be invited to that Skype party next time it happens  :batting:





Goreki said:


> Nice! I can't rep your scandalous arse, to my dismay.


 Hmmm this gives me an idea!


----------



## lucca23v2

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're absolutely right. I happen to like them both. An old girlfriend always laughs at me because all of my candy/food is covered in chili, salt, and lime. A Hispanic staple.



ugh! Not for this hispanic. I hate spicy food. I can take salt and some lime.. but the chili.. yuck!


----------



## Amaranthine

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're absolutely right. I happen to like them both. An old girlfriend always laughs at me because all of my candy/food is covered in chili, salt, and lime. A Hispanic staple.



That reminds me of India. _Everything_ was curry flavored. I remember when we took a trip to an island that had sacred statues/carvings in caves, the main path was lined with snack/food vendors. My friend made us try a slice of...somewhat unripe mango coated in spicy curry. I probably could have gotten used to it...but I can't say it was my favorite thing.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're absolutely right. I happen to like them both. An old girlfriend always laughs at me because all of my candy/food is covered in chili, salt, and lime. A Hispanic staple.



I've yet to find a bad version that mixes these flavors together! :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen

lucca23v2 said:


> ugh! Not for this hispanic. I hate spicy food. I can take salt and some lime.. but the chili.. yuck!




haha, this reminds me of when I moved from Cali to Florida... I was used to authentic Mexican cuisine and stupidly thought Cuban food would be the same. I was like, where are the spices? Where is the heat? 

Mexican will always be my favorite food, however, I love Cuban now also... pernil, fried plantains, yuca mmmmmm!!! 

***I love those little mango lollipops covered in lime and chili, oh my word, I need some!***


----------



## lucca23v2

fat9276 said:


> haha, this reminds me of when I moved from Cali to Florida... I was used to authentic Mexican cuisine and stupidly thought Cuban food would be the same. I was like, where are the spices? Where is the heat?
> 
> Mexican will always be my favorite food, however, I love Cuban now also... pernil, fried plantains, yuca mmmmmm!!!
> 
> ***I love those little mango lollipops covered in lime and chili, oh my word, I need some!***



lol.. the staples are the same.. meaning.. rice beans and meat with salad.. and for the most part the flavoring is the same.. except that mexicans do bring heat. a lot of it! but for the most part I am in the very small group of hispanics that doesn't like spicy food.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> That reminds me of India. _Everything_ was curry flavored. I remember when we took a trip to an island that had sacred statues/carvings in caves, the main path was lined with snack/food vendors. My friend made us try a slice of...somewhat unripe mango coated in spicy curry. I probably could have gotten used to it...but I can't say it was my favorite thing.



In NY the staple is cut up mango with lime/lemon.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

fat9276 said:


> haha, this reminds me of when I moved from Cali to Florida... I was used to authentic Mexican cuisine and stupidly thought Cuban food would be the same. I was like, where are the spices? Where is the heat?
> 
> Mexican will always be my favorite food, however, I love Cuban now also... pernil, fried plantains, yuca mmmmmm!!!
> 
> ***I love those little mango lollipops covered in lime and chili, oh my word, I need some!***



I LITERALLY had one today...delicious! I feel like I have so many people ot send things too. I need to add you to the list!


----------



## Fuzzy

"Mexican" food is very broad and open to many interpretations. I spent my childhood in West Texas where the Tex-Mex didn't have any cilantro. 

I visit California and What the Hell is this green leafy minty crap in my salsa? I've had to grow to like cilantro, but even then its not an ingredient that I get by my own free will.

Its been the past couple of years that I've been experiencing mole and I only recently discovered there are SEVEN distinct moles*. :bow: I have much to experience.

*mole negro, colorado, amarillo, verde, chichilo, coloradito, and mancha manteles


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Fuzzy said:


> "Mexican" food is very broad and open to many interpretations. I spent my childhood in West Texas where the Tex-Mex didn't have any cilantro.
> 
> I visit California and What the Hell is this green leafy minty crap in my salsa? I've had to grow to like cilantro, but even then its not an ingredient that I get by my own free will.
> 
> Its been the past couple of years that I've been experiencing mole and I only recently discovered there are SEVEN distinct moles*. :bow: I have much to experience.
> 
> *mole negro, colorado, amarillo, verde, chichilo, coloradito, and mancha manteles



I heard Bill Maher say "Tex-Mex is just Mexican food without flavor." It always makes me laugh. 

I love my people's food. The general consensus is that we apparently cover everything in shredded jack cheese. It's a shame that that seems to be a pretty widely held misconception. 

I suppose Chinese people feel the same when they're told "General Tso's chicken" is Chinese food.


----------



## Fuzzy

When the US military first set up in Baghdad in the green zone, the locals asked what kinds of food the military would be interested in. Of course, Chinese food was one of the requests.

That request was later altered to American-style Chinese food.


----------



## Fuzzy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I suppose Chinese people feel the same when they're told "General Tso's chicken" is Chinese food.



In Jennifer B. Lee's book, the Fortune Cookie Chronicles, she wrote that General Tso has as much to do with General Tso's chicken as Colonel Sanders has with the US Army.

[a must read for anyone interested in Chinese food, the search for the real General Tso's chicken, the origin of the fortune cookie, the Jews and Peking Duck, why you shouldn't use those lottery numbers in fortune cookies, and much more]


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Fuzzy said:


> In Jennifer B. Lee's book, the Fortune Cookie Chronicles, she wrote that General Tso has as much to do with General Tso's chicken as Colonel Sanders has with the US Army.
> 
> [a must read for anyone interested in Chinese food, the search for the real General Tso's chicken, the origin of the fortune cookie, the Jews and Peking Duck, why you shouldn't use those lottery numbers in fortune cookies, and much more]


I've heard of this! I'll have to take your recommendation.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're absolutely right. I happen to like them both. An old girlfriend always laughs at me because all of my candy/food is covered in chili, salt, and lime. A Hispanic staple.



I found some chili balls over in the Mexican candy section at one of my local grocery stores today and thought about this post so of course I had to plunk down the whole $1.18 for a 4 pack.

Bottom line, wise decision. It was weird and wonderful all at the same time. It is tamarind pulp mixed with sugar and covered in limon, salt, and chili powder. It starts very tart, then gets salty as hell. Next as it dissolves in your mouth, it gets sweet and then finishes off with a nice warm, spicy heat as the chili powder takes over. The flavors kept hitting you out of nowhere.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> I found some chili balls over in the Mexican candy section at one of my local grocery stores today and thought about this post so of course I had to plunk down the whole $1.18 for a 4 pack.
> 
> Bottom line, wise decision. It was weird and wonderful all at the same time. It is tamarind pulp mixed with sugar and covered in limon, salt, and chili powder. It starts very tart, then gets salty as hell. Next as it dissolves in your mouth, it gets sweet and then finishes off with a nice warm, spicy heat as the chili powder takes over. The flavors kept hitting you out of nowhere.



no joke, my mouth is watering.


----------



## Surlysomething

Neuro appointment tomorrow morning and they always fill me with anxiety.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> Neuro appointment tomorrow morning and they always fill me with anxiety.



Here's some positive thoughts heading your way.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> no joke, my mouth is watering.



If you can find them, they will be well worth the small price. I'm now going to go back and work my way through all the assorted Mexican candies!


----------



## BigChaz

I don't like cilantro.

That's my bombshell of a random confession.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks for the thoughts. It went well and always does, I just get myself all worked up over it.

My team is located at the University here in a brand new facility so I have really nothing to complain about. Most of the services they offer are covered for me there as well. If I wanted the best care I could find here, this would be it.

My neurologist thinks i'm tenacious AND amazing. Smash those words together and that means stubborn, right? Haha





LeoGibson said:


> Here's some positive thoughts heading your way.


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. It went well and always does, I just get myself all worked up over it.
> 
> My team is located at the University here in a brand new facility so I have really nothing to complain about. Most of the services they offer are covered for me there as well. If I wanted the best care I could find here, this would be it.
> 
> My neurologist thinks i'm tenacious AND amazing. Smash those words together and that means stubborn, right? Haha



Tenacious AND amazing = Surlysomething...


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> My neurologist thinks i'm *t*enacious AND *a*mazing. Smash those words together and that means stubborn, right? Haha



I think he's saying you have great T and A :bow:

Yah, tenacious and amazing, sounds about right!


----------



## CastingPearls

Surlysomething said:


> My neurologist thinks i'm tenacious AND amazing. Smash those words together and that means stubborn, right? Haha




That's because you are tenacious AND amazing. I'm glad it went well.


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. It went well and always does, I just get myself all worked up over it.
> 
> My team is located at the University here in a brand new facility so I have really nothing to complain about. Most of the services they offer are covered for me there as well. If I wanted the best care I could find here, this would be it.
> 
> My neurologist thinks i'm *tenacious AND amazing.* Smash those words together and that means stubborn, right? Haha



I think you found your new custom user title.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone. You're all so awesome.

:bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks, everyone. You're all so awesome.
> 
> :bow:



I'm not gonna kiss your ass T, you know I've been trying to get at that VanCouger T&A for years


----------



## Surlysomething

You're not stalking me hard enough then. Haha




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm not gonna kiss your ass T, you know I've been trying to get at that VanCouger T&A for years


----------



## HDANGEL15

*IC I have a good friend on a trip and in VANCOUVER right now....and she fell instantly in love with it and I am sorta Jellie as I have NEVER been there*


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> Can I get an application for this job?



You are already short-listed 



Amaranthine said:


> Really though, congrats on the job and I hope things keep going well! It seems like you've gotten lucky so far



Thanks! Is there a term for someone who loves Americans? Americaphile? Whatever it is.....that's me. I hate nearly everyone I meet here, but I loved every American I met last week (was training in Cincinnati). Loved them long and hard. LOL.


----------



## lucca23v2

Melian said:


> Thanks! Is there a term for someone who loves Americans? Americaphile? Whatever it is.....that's me. I hate nearly everyone I meet here, but I loved every American I met last week (was training in Cincinnati). *Loved them long and hard. LOL*.



Interesting image...lol


----------



## Amaranthine

Melian said:


> Thanks! Is there a term for someone who loves Americans? Americaphile? Whatever it is.....that's me. I hate nearly everyone I meet here, but I loved every American I met last week (was training in Cincinnati). Loved them long and hard. LOL.



I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Canadians are too considerate/mild for you  You just like our good, old fashioned American assholism. Headstrong, independent, and opinionated. Just, considering your job, you happen to be surrounded by the competent variety of American. If you got dropped into the Bible belt, you might be singing a different song. But you might get a bit more eye-candy...

(Uh, that's not to say people in the Bible belt aren't competent. Those statements weren't meant to be connected.)


----------



## Surlysomething

Yes!!

Haha



Melian said:


> You are already short-listed
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Is there a term for someone who loves Americans? Americaphile? Whatever it is.....that's me. I hate nearly everyone I meet here, but I loved every American I met last week (was training in Cincinnati). Loved them long and hard. LOL.


----------



## dublover42

Amaranthine said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Canadians are too considerate/mild for you  You just like our good, old fashioned American assholism. Headstrong, independent, and opinionated. Just, considering your job, you happen to be surrounded by the competent variety of American. If you got dropped into the Bible belt, you might be singing a different song. But you might get a bit more eye-candy...
> 
> (Uh, that's not to say people in the Bible belt aren't competent. Those statements weren't meant to be connected.)



That's not assholism, that's PATRIOTISM!


----------



## AuntHen

Amaranthine said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Canadians are too considerate/mild for you  You just like our good, old fashioned American assholism. Headstrong, independent, and opinionated. Just, considering your job, you happen to be surrounded by the competent variety of American. *If you got dropped into the Bible belt, you might be singing a different song*. But you might get a bit more eye-candy...
> 
> (Uh, that's not to say people in the Bible belt aren't competent. Those statements weren't meant to be connected.)



Now now, don't let that deter her, you aren't letting her look at it fully... that's also the land of backyard moonshine and titty bars IN THE WOODS!


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel all lovey lately.


Like I could get teary listening to something like this at the drop of a hat.


----------



## terpsichore

IC that i am so undisciplined and easily distracted that i am leaving my laptop at my aunt's house in order to make sure i finish an important project on time.  apparently i can't self-ration my internet playtime and must put my toys on the shelf like one would do with a primary-school child.


----------



## lucca23v2

dublover42 said:


> That's not assholism, that's PATRIOTISM!



No. it it being an asshole. Americans go to other countries and expect that the people they meet with will speak English. We make no effort to learn the language of the host country.

It says a lot about the strength of America when we go to these countries and speak English and teach English as an integral part of their educational system, but make no mistake about the fact that americans are a bit assholish.


----------



## AuntHen

^ I think he was making a joke...


----------



## lucca23v2

fat9276 said:


> ^ I think he was making a joke...



oh...:doh:


----------



## RentonBob

IC after a long work week, today is my 6th day in a row, I'm too brain weary to cook dinner. Pizza and beer will be had on the way home tonight


----------



## dublover42

fat9276 said:


> ^ I think he was making a joke...



That one  I do love 'Murica but I definitely wish we could humble ourselves at least somewhat


----------



## Surlysomething

The one thing I never thought I would struggle with the most with having MS is the overwhelming guilt I feel.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I started blushing and came over quite flustered with a BHM reader who visited my library today. To compound the situation the BHM colleague I rather like appeared and wanted to talk to me at the same time. A more interesting day than many of late !


----------



## Tad

Librarygirl said:


> I confess I started blushing and came over quite flustered with a BHM reader who visited my library today. To compound the situation the BHM colleague I rather like appeared and wanted to talk to me at the same time. A more interesting day than many of late !



Good to hear you are having a better, more interesting day


----------



## Librarygirl

Tad said:


> Good to hear you are having a better, more interesting day



Thanks Tad! Post - concussion syndrome has been getting me down but going all giggly around a lovely German BHM with a sexy accent and cute beard made my day!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I confess I got a student's admission to the college I work at rescinded today. I caught the rat lying about the schools he attended previously. Three different schools in the past three years and almost all F's or W's...no wonder you didn't bring it up; I'd be embarrassed too. 

Win one for the good guys.


----------



## Tad

ScreamingChicken said:


> I confess I got a student's admission to the college I work at rescinded today. I caught the rat lying about the schools he attended previously. Three different schools in the past three years and almost all F's or W's...no wonder you didn't bring it up; I'd be embarrassed too.
> 
> Win one for the good guys.



Nicely done. One more spot for someone who has earned it 

===========================

I confess that I've been so much more relaxed for the past three weeks, when my boss has only been in the office for one day total. It drives home how much I really don't like working for him.


----------



## SoftSubBear

I confess that I feel forced to confess something random that I don't really care about instead of what is really on my mind and I won't because I'll worry everybody judges me as a creeper.
I'm not really a creepy dude, but I'm new here and I'm a guy so you know there are all sorts of naughty thoughts practicing their jiu jitsu in my head and sometimes they put me in a triangle hold that forces me to confess pervertedness. Damn, auto correct says pervertedness isn't a word, oh well.

Ahh, I confess that I want to play Fallout New Vegas now and that there should be a kinksters anonymous confession thread. Hmmm, that last part sounds suspiciously premeditated instead of random.....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Man...how do I even follow that?

I confess I'm pretty sure I've found the person I want to marry/take on the world with (marriage is not necessary).

Now the trick is to coerce them into thinking I'd make a good partner too.


----------



## BigChaz

SoftSubBear said:


> I confess that I feel forced to confess something random that I don't really care about instead of what is really on my mind and I won't because I'll worry everybody judges me as a creeper.
> I'm not really a creepy dude, but I'm new here and I'm a guy so you know there are all sorts of naughty thoughts practicing their jiu jitsu in my head and sometimes they put me in a triangle hold that forces me to confess pervertedness. Damn, auto correct says pervertedness isn't a word, oh well.
> 
> Ahh, I confess that I want to play Fallout New Vegas now and that there should be a kinksters anonymous confession thread. Hmmm, that last part sounds suspiciously premeditated instead of random.....



Are you a brony? I'm getting horse fetish vibes and I'm not sure which way to run with it.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Man...how do I even follow that?
> 
> I confess I'm pretty sure I've found the person I want to marry/take on the world with (marriage is not necessary).
> 
> Now the trick is to coerce them into thinking I'd make a good partner too.



I don't think trickery or coercion will be necessary as long as you're your awesome self with them.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

IC that when my ex requests for the paperwork on life insurance policy I have with her as the beneficiary(in case of my untimely demise to be used for the care of the kids) and proof that it is being paid for makes me rather....nervous. Okay, it never dawned on me to give her the information :doh: but asking for proof that I have been paying on it? I get it ...she's just making sure the kids are covered but damn...what does she know that I don't?


----------



## terpsichore

IC that i am kind-of sort-of going out with a guy who is actually not a bhm, and the cuddles are surprisingly fantastic. i didn't think that was possible. of course it helps that he's not some muscular alpha type and also not uber-skinny.  it also helps that we have loads in common and he's incredibly kind and we can ramble about music for hours. 

i'm sad that it's highly likely things won't work out. first i'm 5 years older than him so i've convinced myself he's going to decide that's a negative. second we're both musicians who move every 3-6 months for gigs (which is not a problem for me; i actually love those kinds of relationships where we have tons of stories to tell each other when we meet up and the time we spend together is even more valued because it's not an everyday thing. but again, he may well decide he wants someone who is actually physically there with him all the time, idk.) 

IC that whatever happens eventually, i really hope this wasn't our last time together.


----------



## lucca23v2

terpsichore said:


> IC that i am kind-of sort-of going out with a guy who is actually not a bhm, and the cuddles are surprisingly fantastic. i didn't think that was possible. of course it helps that he's not some muscular alpha type and also not uber-skinny.  it also helps that we have loads in common and he's incredibly kind and we can ramble about music for hours.
> 
> i'm sad that it's highly likely things won't work out. first i'm 5 years older than him so i've convinced myself he's going to decide that's a negative. second we're both musicians who move every 3-6 months for gigs (which is not a problem for me; i actually love those kinds of relationships where we have tons of stories to tell each other when we meet up and the time we spend together is even more valued because it's not an everyday thing. but again, he may well decide he wants someone who is actually physically there with him all the time, idk.)
> 
> IC that whatever happens eventually, i really hope this wasn't our last time together.



I have an issue with age as well, but completely different. If it was someone 5 years younger, not a problem, but i get hit on by men in their 20's and I am in my 40's. Big age difference. lol.

My mom was 4 years older than my dad, they were very happy together until she passed last year. It is a very small difference. It is really not that major. If you two make each other happy.. go for it.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

lucca23v2 said:


> I have an issue with age as well, but completely different. If it was someone 5 years younger, not a problem, but i get hit on by men in their 20's and I am in my 40's. Big age difference. lol.
> 
> My mom was 4 years older than my dad, they were very happy together until she passed last year. It is a very small difference. It is really not that major. If you two make each other happy.. go for it.


A difference in age is certainly not a deal breaker, at least not with my family.

I am four years (and some change) older than my wife. Dad is older than mom by the same age margin. My brother in law is the same in relation to my sister. My brother is younger by the same margin compared to his fiancée.

IDK why, but it works.

BTW, lucca ,there is no way you are in your 40's . Based on your pics, I would've pegged you to be in your late20's/early 30's.


----------



## lucca23v2

ScreamingChicken said:


> A difference in age is certainly not a deal breaker, at least not with my family.
> 
> I am four years (and some change) older than my wife. Dad is older than mom by the same age margin. My brother in law is the same in relation to my sister. My brother is younger by the same margin compared to his fiancée.
> 
> IDK why, but it works.
> 
> BTW, lucca ,there is no way you are in your 40's . Based on your pics, I would've pegged you to be in your late20's/early 30's.



Awwww thank you!!!!! but yes. i am 41. Most people think I am in my 30's. I guess I have good genes. My mother was in her 70's when she passed away. Aside from her white hair, you would swear she was in her late 40's, early 50's.

I assure you I am in my 40's. i was born the year Elvis died. 1973. I remember Jimmy Carter as president. I remember Regan as president and the attempted assassination. I remember those stupid corduroy coats with the "fur" collars, playing pong.. when metroid came out.. centepide. When you actually went outside to play, to bowl, and the game that everyone waited in line to play.. handball.


----------



## lille

I should be finishing up my final papers for the semester. I'm procrastinating because I have 0 motivation.


----------



## lucca23v2

lille said:


> I should be finishing up my final papers for the semester. I'm procrastinating because I have 0 motivation.



Here is some motivation.. If you finish them now, you have all the more free time later to chat, drink, etc.. More time for fun stuff.

(It didn't help me much when I was in school either, but i thought I would give it a shot)


----------



## terpsichore

lucca23v2 said:


> I have an issue with age as well, but completely different. If it was someone 5 years younger, not a problem, but i get hit on by men in their 20's and I am in my 40's. Big age difference. lol.
> 
> My mom was 4 years older than my dad, they were very happy together until she passed last year. It is a very small difference. It is really not that major. If you two make each other happy.. go for it.



no wonder you get hit on by guys in their 20's! i would have guessed you to be 24-25. 

oy and apparently my math skills aren't spectacular, we're actually 6 years apart. either way, i appreciate the reassurance.  age really doesn't matter to me - i've only had three real relationships and one guy was 16 years older than me (although he lied to me in the beginning and said he was 29 when he was actually 39), another was 6 years older, and the third was 2 years younger than me.

i'm just afraid of what he will think; knock wood but i don't think he realizes at the moment. people generally assume i'm in my early 20's. :blush:


----------



## lucca23v2

terpsichore said:


> no wonder you get hit on by guys in their 20's! i would have guessed you to be 24-25.
> 
> oy and apparently my math skills aren't spectacular, we're actually 6 years apart. either way, i appreciate the reassurance.  age really doesn't matter to me - i've only had three real relationships and one guy was 16 years older than me (although he lied to me in the beginning and said he was 29 when he was actually 39), another was 6 years older, and the third was 2 years younger than me.
> 
> i'm just afraid of what he will think; knock wood but i don't think he realizes at the moment. people generally assume i'm in my early 20's. :blush:



To be honest.. Women worry about things like age
. Men just go with the flow. If they are happy, they are good regardless of whether the woman is older or younger. As long as she is of legal age..lol


----------



## terpsichore

lucca23v2 said:


> To be honest.. Women worry about things like age
> . Men just go with the flow. If they are happy, they are good regardless of whether the woman is older or younger. As long as she is of legal age..lol



aww. you're sweet. thanks for trying to help me feel a bit more hopeful about it all.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

lucca23v2 said:


> I have an issue with age as well, but completely different. If it was someone 5 years younger, not a problem, but i get hit on by men in their 20's and I am in my 40's. Big age difference. lol.
> 
> My mom was 4 years older than my dad, they were very happy together until she passed last year. It is a very small difference. It is really not that major. If you two make each other happy.. go for it.



What's your cut off line?


----------



## lucca23v2

Lil BigginZ said:


> What's your cut off line?



For the most part.. 35..36.... 

_(but I might make an exception for you if you don't fall in that range... :wubu_


----------



## x0emnem0x

lucca23v2 said:


> For the most part.. 35..36....
> 
> _(but I might make an exception for you if you don't fall in that range... :wubu_



I'm 21 and my cut off is probably 30. When I was 18 I was with a 28 year old... so I mean, probably 10 years. But I won't date anyone younger than me unless they're really special for some reason.


----------



## lucca23v2

x0emnem0x said:


> I'm 21 and my cut off is probably 30. When I was 18 I was with a 28 year old... so I mean, probably 10 years. But I won't date anyone younger than me unless they're really special for some reason.



Yes.... I the most I would go is 10 years older, or 5 years young. But I have made exceptions in the past. Depends on the person.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I missed it

I'm only 31


----------



## terpsichore

I think one of my problems is that people closer to my age, late 20's/early 30's, are usually wanting REALLY different things from life than me. I briefly dated a guy around christmas who was 31 and he was in full-on "settle down" mode: 9-5 job/career track, just bought a house in the suburbs, etc. tbh that kind of lifestyle terrifies me. i would feel like i was dead if i had to go along with that.


----------



## lucca23v2

terpsichore said:


> I think one of my problems is that people closer to my age, late 20's/early 30's, are usually wanting REALLY different things from life than me. I briefly dated a guy around christmas who was 31 and he was in full-on "settle down" mode: 9-5 job/career track, just bought a house in the suburbs, etc. tbh that kind of lifestyle terrifies me. i would feel like i was dead if i had to go along with that.



lol. Most people want to settle down between the ages of 30 and 35. For women, for the most part, it tends to be between 25 and 30. (that whole eggs getting old thing) That being said, there are free spirits who don't mind being in a LTR but, it has to be one where they don't feel trapped. One filled with travel, and being able to pick up and go at a moments notice. That is fine too. You just have to find your match. As my mother use to say.. "Every shoe has it's pair"

I am sure you will find your match.


----------



## Amaranthine

For some reason, it feels like all my recently (past 2 years or so) graduated friends are getting married. With at least one already having a child. This...baffles me. Why the rush? I suppose it makes more sense if having children is a big priority, but without that consideration, I absolutely can't make sense of it.

I'm not inclined to really understand the huge draw of marriage itself anyway. Even if I did find a person I was happy to completely commit to, I don't feel a need to blow a ton of money on a ceremony or rings. Though, someone could appeal to the pragmatist in me by suggesting a legal marriage because of the financial and other perks :wubu:

I'm with x0emnem0x on specifically not dating anyone younger. Though, I can't offer an explanation for it  I've just never been in the situation of finding someone younger attractive. And anyone older has the natural advantage of being in a more dominant position to me, which I find difficult to establish otherwise unless they're a vastly superior individual to myself. And at least sexually, my ego _may_ get in the way of things there.


----------



## MrSensible

terpsichore said:


> I think one of my problems is that people closer to my age, late 20's/early 30's, are usually wanting REALLY different things from life than me. I briefly dated a guy around christmas who was 31 and he was in full-on "settle down" mode: 9-5 job/career track, just bought a house in the suburbs, etc. tbh that kind of lifestyle terrifies me. i would feel like i was dead if i had to go along with that.



Ha, I have a feeling this would work pretty well in the unpopular opinions thread . I'm totally with you on that sentiment. I've always dreaded the thought of the 9-5, white picket fence life style. I'm bad with routines. I have them of course, but I've never liked having to submit to them (although, I'd wager many people don't.) 

Funny thing is, like many, I grew up in that life. It was my childhood essentially, and it wasn't bad at all. There's something to be said about structure and consistency. Nonetheless, the thought of having that more typical, nuclear-family life for myself just depresses the hell out of me, frankly. Maybe I just haven't lived enough yet and I'll yearn for more predictability down the road once I've had more experiences worth mentioning -- I don't know.

In other words, I know how you feel.



Amaranthine said:


> For some reason, it feels like all my recently (past 2 years or so) graduated friends are getting married. With at least one already having a child. This...baffles me. Why the rush? I suppose it makes more sense if having children is a big priority, but without that consideration, I absolutely can't make sense of it.
> 
> I'm not inclined to really understand the huge draw of marriage itself anyway. Even if I did find a person I was happy to completely commit to, I don't feel a need to blow a ton of money on a ceremony or rings. Though, someone could appeal to the pragmatist in me by suggesting a legal marriage because of the financial and other perks :wubu:
> 
> I'm with x0emnem0x on specifically not dating anyone younger. Though, I can't offer an explanation for it  I've just never been in the situation of finding someone younger attractive. And anyone older has the natural advantage of being in a more dominant position to me, which I find difficult to establish otherwise unless they're a vastly superior individual to myself. And at least sexually, my ego _may_ get in the way of things there.



I couldn't agree more to the first two points. I'm probably a bit biased as I don't plan on having kids, but even if I did, it would be a very serious, calculated decision and it's certainly not something that I'd ever rush into. I've seen way too many scenarios where young married couples (some of which have been friends of mine) weren't even remotely close to being prepared for raising children, yet still had them anyway. Obviously I don't have any parenting experience of my own, but I'm pretty sure leaving your infant son on the couch while you go out in the garage to smoke a blunt with your drinking buddies isn't exactly the epitome of a paternal figure (I had the pleasure of hearing this scenario play out over the phone, as the wife of said paternal figure was losing her shit about it, understandably.) Don't get me wrong; there's nothing wrong with drinking/smoking and taking the edge off, but if you're going to embark on the seemingly treacherous voyage that is child rearing, at least think it through and be prepared for what it brings. And like you said, don't rush into it.

I'm with you on the marriage thing too. It's surreal, the amount of money some people spend on ceremonies and engagement rings, which to me are largely frivolous things -- at least compared to the necessities the money could be spent on instead. I can see why ceremonies are important to people -- maybe even more so for the families, than for the couple involved -- but I just can't see myself justifying a huge cost for something that could just as easily be kept simple and practical. 

I'm torn on the honeymoon but I think... with the _appropriate_ propositioning, I could be persuaded to uh, splurge a bit there. Giggity.


----------



## lucca23v2

lol.. I have always said.. and constatly tell my friends.. get married at city hall. Use the money on getting a house instead of feeding 200 people that you rarely see or occasionally interact with. Getting married at city hall is just as valid as having the big ceremony. I rather take that money and put it away as a nest egg, or go on a good vacation with it. Not on a ceremony and reception. You can always have a reception/party later on.

JMT

I am not big on marraige either.


----------



## Missamanda

Getting married and having children are ideas that terrify me personally. 

Mainly the children part. Here's a human, you grew it. Make sure it doesn't die and try not to corrupt them mentally.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Both of my weddings were similar in some respects : backyard of her parent(s), less than 100 people in attendance. The big differences was the cost and who did the financing. The first go around was on her parents and cost about $10,000 in 1995. My second time down the aisle was on me and Sandy and came in under a $1,000. We were smart and lucky with respect to a number of things. Her dress was gifted (and will be paid forward). Our rings were cheap. Instead of catering, her uncle grilled fajitas at the reception. We didn't have to pay for a minister since my mom married us. Things like that made a huge difference. It's all about reconciling what you want, what you need, and the resources available to you.

As for having kids, being scared is normal. I know I was and, quite frankly, it's a good thing. You're more likely to stay on your toes and not get in to "cruise control".


----------



## terpsichore

lucca23v2 said:


> lol. Most people want to settle down between the ages of 30 and 35. For women, for the most part, it tends to be between 25 and 30. (that whole eggs getting old thing) That being said, there are free spirits who don't mind being in a LTR but, it has to be one where they don't feel trapped. One filled with travel, and being able to pick up and go at a moments notice. That is fine too. You just have to find your match. As my mother use to say.. "Every shoe has it's pair"
> 
> I am sure you will find your match.



well, he knows now. we were talking about cultural references (which he actually knows about older things than i do, because i grew up literally completely sheltered from mainstream music/movies/tv/culture in general).

he said at first he was weirded out but then thought about it and apparently decided he still likes me.


----------



## MrSensible

ScreamingChicken said:


> Both of my weddings were similar in some respects : backyard of her parent(s), less than 100 people in attendance. The big differences was the cost and who did the financing. The first go around was on her parents and cost about $10,000 in 1995. My second time down the aisle was on me and Sandy and came in under a $1,000. We were smart and lucky with respect to a number of things. Her dress was gifted (and will be paid forward). Our rings were cheap. Instead of catering, her uncle grilled fajitas at the reception. We didn't have to pay for a minister since my mom married us. Things like that made a huge difference. It's all about reconciling what you want, what you need, and the resources available to you.
> 
> As for having kids, being scared is normal. I know I was and, quite frankly, it's a good thing. You're more likely to stay on your toes and not get in to "cruise control".



Yeah, I think your second scenario is more along the lines of the way I'd handle my own ceremony, if I ever have one. It's hard to beat not only the price, but the familiarity and more personal touch of doing it in a backyard or something like that. It also gives you more freedom to be a bit more thematic and/or casual with it. I've got to applaud you for not only managing it yourself, but also for doing it on a modest budget. I saw some of the pics you posted and it looks like you all had a great time -- belated congratulations .


----------



## ScreamingChicken

MrSensible said:


> Yeah, I think your second scenario is more along the lines of the way I'd handle my own ceremony, if I ever have one. It's hard to beat not only the price, but the familiarity and more personal touch of doing it in a backyard or something like that. It also gives you more freedom to be a bit more thematic and/or casual with it. I've got to applaud you for not only managing it yourself, but also for doing it on a modest budget. I saw some of the pics you posted and it looks like you all had a great time -- belated congratulations .



Thanks!

The beauty of a backyard wedding is the relaxed atmosphere. We didn't feel rushed or pressed to be over and done with things in a couple of hours. This was a good thing since the vows were swapped at 4 PM and we left just after midnight with people still there. LOL


----------



## x0emnem0x

The thing with me is I love kids. I would love my kids if I had kids, I love my sisters kids and my nieces and whatever, but normally hate other peoples kids. Again, depends on the situation and who it is, but it seems other peoples kids drive me up a wall. Normally the parents are too busy not paying attention to them or buying them what they want to keep them happy. Having kids terrifies me as well, so I'd love to wait.

With that being said, as a 21 year old I have no want to have a kid until I'm like, 28 with a steady job, my own home and a man I know won't leave me sitting in dust. Hopefully married as well. 

And me not being able to date younger people I can't explain either, Amaranthine... I just don't find younger people attractive unless they're like, 18-20 and look and act like they're 30+. Huehuehue... I am just attracted to old and more mature individuals.


----------



## lucca23v2

x0emnem0x said:


> And me not being able to date younger people I can't explain either, Amaranthine... I just don't find younger people attractive unless they're like, 18-20 and look and act like they're 30+. Huehuehue... I am just attracted to old and more mature individuals.



Women, between the ages of 17 to 35, normally date older. It is just a womans nature to date older. After 35, it might change it might not. But you quickly learn tht age is just a number. 

That being said.. I still like older. As I say.. I like to learn and not teach..lol
At 41.. I try not to go past 35/36 on the young side.. and nothing past 51/52 on the older side..but as in everything else, I leave room for exceptions.

IJS


----------



## lille

I miss my boyfriend. Definitely needing Daddy cuddles right now.


----------



## Fuzzy

You can never afford to have children. When they appear in your life, they just take priority over other stuff.


----------



## The Dark Lady

From my earliest memories in life all the way up to right now, I've always seen traditional Western wedding ceremonies with an almost irrationally intense combination of rage, horror, revulsion, & utter disgust. Everything about it -- the typical church or outside arbor setting, the white dress, the organ music, having to give up your last name & accept whatever your husband's happened to be, being walked down the aisle in a display of being "given away" like chattel, permanently trapping your finger in an uncomfortable ring, the all-too-common religious overtones, the legions of people watching you in what would be for me an _extremely _intimate & private moment, being surrounded by so many people who you don't even care about and who can't wait for the damn thing to be over, the goddamn LOADS of money wasted on essentially nothing of any lasting value. I decided as a very young child that if I had to go through that shit to marry someone, then I was simply never getting married, and that thought made me very glad. 

I realized nobody had to go through all that shit when my mom told me more about our family lines' history of marriage. She & my dad eloped one day because they felt like it, and my mom was married in jeans & thigh-high pirate boots because that was her normal look. Apparently, my grandparents, great-grandparents, & great-great-grandparents on both sides ALL eloped. In every case, it always went the same way: the first instant they met that special person, they knew that was who they wanted and were going to spend the rest of their life with. So they usually had to elope because their families & connections always disapproved of the matches and were like "What are you fucking crazy you can't do it that way it'll never work out blah blah blah," and it always worked out until death did them part, and the crazy real life love stories in my family history put The Notebook to shame because that's just the way we roll. The only people in my family history to ever get divorced were my parents' siblings who both had fancy traditional weddings. 

So I'm beginning to think maybe my hatred of traditional weddings is a genetic thing I inherited from so many generations of people doing it their own way with their middle fingers up to society's conventions. I like that it's family tradition to defy tradition. And the other month, I realized I also inherited that ability to recognize the love of your life the first instant you meet them. Like a synthesis of a premonition & a resolution, seeing into the future for an instant with a sense of assurance that this is how to get what you want & making the conscious decision that you're going to do whatever it takes to make it work. 

So all of this has been my random singles confession that I'm getting married, and it's happening MY way. No ceremony, no guests, no rings, no BULLSHIT. And I keep my last name!


----------



## MrSensible

The Dark Lady said:


> From my earliest memories in life all the way up to right now, I've always seen traditional Western wedding ceremonies with an almost irrationally intense combination of rage, horror, revulsion, & utter disgust. Everything about it -- the typical church or outside arbor setting, the white dress, the organ music, having to give up your last name & accept whatever your husband's happened to be, being walked down the aisle in a display of being "given away" like chattel, permanently trapping your finger in an uncomfortable ring, the all-too-common religious overtones, the legions of people watching you in what would be for me an _extremely _intimate & private moment, being surrounded by so many people who you don't even care about and who can't wait for the damn thing to be over, the goddamn LOADS of money wasted on essentially nothing of any lasting value. I decided as a very young child that if I had to go through that shit to marry someone, then I was simply never getting married, and that thought made me very glad.
> 
> I realized nobody had to go through all that shit when my mom told me more about our family lines' history of marriage. She & my dad eloped one day because they felt like it, and my mom was married in jeans & thigh-high pirate boots because that was her normal look. Apparently, my grandparents, great-grandparents, & great-great-grandparents on both sides ALL eloped. In every case, it always went the same way: the first instant they met that special person, they knew that was who they wanted and were going to spend the rest of their life with. So they usually had to elope because their families & connections always disapproved of the matches and were like "What are you fucking crazy you can't do it that way it'll never work out blah blah blah," and it always worked out until death did them part, and the crazy real life love stories in my family history put The Notebook to shame because that's just the way we roll. The only people in my family history to ever get divorced were my parents' siblings who both had fancy traditional weddings.
> 
> So I'm beginning to think maybe my hatred of traditional weddings is a genetic thing I inherited from so many generations of people doing it their own way with their middle fingers up to society's conventions. I like that it's family tradition to defy tradition. And the other month, I realized I also inherited that ability to recognize the love of your life the first instant you meet them. Like a synthesis of a premonition & a resolution, seeing into the future for an instant with a sense of assurance that this is how to get what you want & making the conscious decision that you're going to do whatever it takes to make it work.
> 
> So all of this has been my random singles confession that I'm getting married, and it's happening MY way. No ceremony, no guests, no rings, no BULLSHIT. And I keep my last name!



Woot, big congrats! That's a seriously lucky dude :happy:.

My parents had one of the more traditional weddings, and both of my sisters seem to want them (with the over-the-top wedding rings and all) so I guess I'm an exception to the rule in that respect. I'm with you on preferring it private and casual. Even if we did decide to have a ceremony, chances are, it would be so unorthodox most of the family wouldn't want to show up anyway (Norwegian metal-themed wedding, anyone?)


----------



## The Dark Lady

MrSensible said:


> Woot, big congrats! That's a seriously lucky dude :happy:.
> 
> My parents had one of the more traditional weddings, and both of my sisters seem to want them (with the over-the-top wedding rings and all) so I guess I'm an exception to the rule in that respect. I'm with you on preferring it private and casual. Even if we did decide to have a ceremony, chances are, it would be so unorthodox most of the family wouldn't want to show up anyway *(Norwegian metal-themed wedding, anyone?)*



Thanks, Mr. Sensible! :happy: I'm gonna attend the shit outta your wedding if you have one like that, and by gawd you'd better after pitching that idea.


----------



## MrSensible

The Dark Lady said:


> Thanks, Mr. Sensible! :happy: I'm gonna attend the shit outta your wedding if you have one like that, and by gawd you'd better after pitching that idea.



If it happens, invitation will be sent by raven.


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrSensible said:


> If it happens, invitation will be sent by raven.



I can dig it...


----------



## Tad

Congrats, DarkLady! 

My take on weddings is that it should be the occasion that you want it to be....but if anyone ever finds themselves anticipating the wedding more than the being wed, that is a danger sign 

My wife was with you on wanting to carry on a family tradition of eloping. I wanted something bigger than that because a lot of family and friends didn't know her much and some weren't crazy about her background, so I wanted to proudly get married in front of them all, and make them part of that bond--ceremonies do have a certain magic of their own. We compromised on a small wedding in a chapel at the university, followed by a pot-luck lunch, and the wedding favour was sent out afterward--a recipe book of sorts that we made from the assembled recipes that we asked people to bring with their dish. And I bought a new suit and she bought a nice dress, that we figured we'd be able to use again in the future (only thing was, a year later neither of us could fit into them anymore.... :blush: ). If I could go back and do it again, the only thing I'd change is to remember to cut and serve the giant slab of cake her mom baked for us -- we were so busy socializing that we forgot all about that until it was time we had to be cleaning up and getting out of the community centre hall we'd rented for the afternoon. 

All of that nostalgia on my part was really just by way of saying, please do talk to him too about what he wants, too!


----------



## lucca23v2

I have never been a big fan of weddings. I think that the only people that should be present are the couple, the person that will marry the couple and CLOSE family/friends. When I was engaged, the list of people didn't even get to 100. It was just my immediate family, his immediate family and the preacher. That was it. My list was simple. I thought of it as, who would I invite to a thanksgiving dinner at my house.... that was my guest list for the wedding.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Tad said:


> Congrats, DarkLady!
> 
> My take on weddings is that it should be the occasion that you want it to be....but if anyone ever finds themselves anticipating the wedding more than the being wed, that is a danger sign
> 
> My wife was with you on wanting to carry on a family tradition of eloping. I wanted something bigger than that because a lot of family and friends didn't know her much and some weren't crazy about her background, so I wanted to proudly get married in front of them all, and make them part of that bond--ceremonies do have a certain magic of their own. We compromised on a small wedding in a chapel at the university, followed by a pot-luck lunch, and the wedding favour was sent out afterward--a recipe book of sorts that we made from the assembled recipes that we asked people to bring with their dish. And I bought a new suit and she bought a nice dress, that we figured we'd be able to use again in the future (only thing was, a year later neither of us could fit into them anymore.... :blush: ). If I could go back and do it again, the only thing I'd change is to remember to cut and serve the giant slab of cake her mom baked for us -- we were so busy socializing that we forgot all about that until it was time we had to be cleaning up and getting out of the community centre hall we'd rented for the afternoon.
> 
> All of that nostalgia on my part was really just by way of saying, please do talk to him too about what he wants, too!



Thanks very much, Tad! I always like hearing about your own experiences in the strange & exotic parallel earth of Canada. But don't worry about him, his primary concern is in pleasing his Mistress (yeah, it's that kinda relationship), mwahahaha.


----------



## AuntHen

The Dark Lady said:


> From my earliest memories in life all the way up to right now, I've always seen traditional Western wedding ceremonies with an almost irrationally intense combination of rage, horror, revulsion, & utter disgust. Everything about it -- the typical church or outside arbor setting, the white dress, the organ music, having to give up your last name & accept whatever your husband's happened to be, being walked down the aisle in a display of being "given away" like chattel, permanently trapping your finger in an uncomfortable ring, the all-too-common religious overtones, the legions of people watching you in what would be for me an _extremely _intimate & private moment, being surrounded by so many people who you don't even care about and who can't wait for the damn thing to be over, the goddamn LOADS of money wasted on essentially nothing of any lasting value. I decided as a very young child that if I had to go through that shit to marry someone, then I was simply never getting married, and that thought made me very glad.
> 
> I realized nobody had to go through all that shit when my mom told me more about our family lines' history of marriage. She & my dad eloped one day because they felt like it, and my mom was married in jeans & thigh-high pirate boots because that was her normal look. Apparently, my grandparents, great-grandparents, & great-great-grandparents on both sides ALL eloped. In every case, it always went the same way: the first instant they met that special person, they knew that was who they wanted and were going to spend the rest of their life with. So they usually had to elope because their families & connections always disapproved of the matches and were like "What are you fucking crazy you can't do it that way it'll never work out blah blah blah," and it always worked out until death did them part, and the crazy real life love stories in my family history put The Notebook to shame because that's just the way we roll. The only people in my family history to ever get divorced were my parents' siblings who both had fancy traditional weddings.
> 
> So I'm beginning to think maybe my hatred of traditional weddings is a genetic thing I inherited from so many generations of people doing it their own way with their middle fingers up to society's conventions. I like that it's family tradition to defy tradition. And the other month, I realized I also inherited that ability to recognize the love of your life the first instant you meet them. Like a synthesis of a premonition & a resolution, seeing into the future for an instant with a sense of assurance that this is how to get what you want & making the conscious decision that you're going to do whatever it takes to make it work.
> 
> So all of this has been my random singles confession that I'm getting married, and it's happening MY way. No ceremony, no guests, no rings, no BULLSHIT. And I keep my last name!




Yay! Happy for you! :happy:

This is sooo me!! My Grandma was a super "good girl" and she eloped with my "bad boy" Grandpa back when it was such a nono. Anyone who knows my Grandma is like :shocked: no way!.

I personally feel traditional weddings are such a waste of money and the way some people act during the preparation is INSANE. I WANT to elope, always have. Justice of the peace in a teal summer dress? Why yes, thank you!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The Dark Lady said:


> From my earliest memories in life all the way up to right now, I've always seen traditional Western wedding ceremonies with an almost irrationally intense combination of rage, horror, revulsion, & utter disgust. Everything about it -- the typical church or outside arbor setting, the white dress, the organ music, having to give up your last name & accept whatever your husband's happened to be, being walked down the aisle in a display of being "given away" like chattel, permanently trapping your finger in an uncomfortable ring, the all-too-common religious overtones, the legions of people watching you in what would be for me an _extremely _intimate & private moment, being surrounded by so many people who you don't even care about and who can't wait for the damn thing to be over, the goddamn LOADS of money wasted on essentially nothing of any lasting value. I decided as a very young child that if I had to go through that shit to marry someone, then I was simply never getting married, and that thought made me very glad.
> 
> I realized nobody had to go through all that shit when my mom told me more about our family lines' history of marriage. She & my dad eloped one day because they felt like it, and my mom was married in jeans & thigh-high pirate boots because that was her normal look. Apparently, my grandparents, great-grandparents, & great-great-grandparents on both sides ALL eloped. In every case, it always went the same way: the first instant they met that special person, they knew that was who they wanted and were going to spend the rest of their life with. So they usually had to elope because their families & connections always disapproved of the matches and were like "What are you fucking crazy you can't do it that way it'll never work out blah blah blah," and it always worked out until death did them part, and the crazy real life love stories in my family history put The Notebook to shame because that's just the way we roll. The only people in my family history to ever get divorced were my parents' siblings who both had fancy traditional weddings.
> 
> So I'm beginning to think maybe my hatred of traditional weddings is a genetic thing I inherited from so many generations of people doing it their own way with their middle fingers up to society's conventions. I like that it's family tradition to defy tradition. And the other month, I realized I also inherited that ability to recognize the love of your life the first instant you meet them. Like a synthesis of a premonition & a resolution, seeing into the future for an instant with a sense of assurance that this is how to get what you want & making the conscious decision that you're going to do whatever it takes to make it work.
> 
> So all of this has been my random singles confession that I'm getting married, and it's happening MY way. No ceremony, no guests, no rings, no BULLSHIT. And I keep my last name!



This is a really great confession. I've always felt that the private ceremony was the superior method and then just having a huge party with friends and family when I came back stateside.

I don't care if she takes my name or not, but I want to write our own vows and be alone on a beach somewhere. As long as it's a beach, we could be in sandals and bathing suits. It's more about the private moments than anything when it comes to REALLY loving someone.

I applaud that you're doing it your way. :bow:

And congratulations to you, but especially to the lucky guy!


----------



## Surlysomething

If I were ever to get married (haha) this is what I want as well.

I would have my immediate family there though. But that's it.





Ninja Glutton said:


> a beach somewhere. As long as it's a beach, we could be in sandals and bathing suits. It's more about the private moments than anything when it comes to REALLY loving someone.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Surlysomething said:


> If I were ever to get married (haha) this is what I want as well.
> 
> I would have my immediate family there though. But that's it.



Yeah I don't think my mom would ever forgive me if she weren't there.


----------



## fat hiker

The Dark Lady said:


> ... having to give up your last name & accept whatever your husband's happened to be
> 
> And I keep my last name!



You'd love getting married in Quebec, then, for just this one point: It is ILLEGAL in Quebec to change your name when you get married; man or woman, you MUST keep your own name.

Vive la revolution!


----------



## Tad

fat hiker said:


> You'd love getting married in Quebec, then, for just this one point: It is ILLEGAL in Quebec to change your name when you get married; man or woman, you MUST keep your own name.
> 
> Vive la revolution!



To be clear, you can get your name changed--just do it the same way anyone would change their name. There is no freebie associated with getting married, no 'assuming the husbands name', etc. So it isn't so much that it is illegal to change your name when you get married, it is more that there is no mechanism in the law to enable you to do it in an easy way.

Now, in our case, my wife was eager to shed her family name, for a variety of reasons. We did discuss making a new last name that blended parts of both names, but then we looked at the cost and paperwork and family drama involved and she decided that she was OK with taking on mine. I still kind of regret that we didnt go through with it, but of course Im looking back from a point where the cost and hassle and drama would be long in the past.


----------



## TwilightStarr




----------



## Esther

IC, I had to discreetly spit food into my napkin multiple times, and excuse myself to the bathroom to gag because I nearly threw up in a sushi restaurant this weekend. 

I am a fan of nice soft Japanese mainstream sushi don't get me wrong... but Koreans seem to enjoy raw fishes which are rubbery, chewy, tough, gritty, stringy or viscous. Maybe they enjoy the challenging textures. I sure didn't. 

I thought I was an adventurous eater until I moved to Asia, folks.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hurt feelings.


----------



## HDANGEL15

*I lost my full time job today....boo hoo....I want to drive for UBER!!*


----------



## Ninja Glutton

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I lost my full time job today....boo hoo....I want to drive for UBER!!*



No! At the pie place?


----------



## Surlysomething

You're tenacious. Another adventure is just around the corner.






HDANGEL15 said:


> *I lost my full time job today....boo hoo....I want to drive for UBER!!*


----------



## Lil BigginZ

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I lost my full time job today....boo hoo....I want to drive for UBER!!*



Haha I actually just used them today. It's super cheap and way better than a taxi.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Ninja Glutton said:


> No! At the pie place?



Still work there- just saturdays


----------



## Goreki

Drunk. Insane like I always am. Oh the stories I could tell you of my abysmal taste in men. I think that it may be self loathing.

I'll deny all this in the morning, but I'd totally totally have all your babies. Unless you're that one person pretending to be a couple by posting under two different usernames. Or are dumb. Or you, you know dang well who you are.

Hahaha!


----------



## ODFFA

</3 

*deflates*

(Not related to previous post)


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> </3
> 
> *deflates*
> 
> (Not related to previous post)



Booooo!

>grabs bicycle pump


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ODFFA said:


> </3
> 
> *deflates*
> 
> (Not related to previous post)



What kind of asshat would break your heart?

I demand satisfaction!


----------



## Melian

Goreki said:


> Drunk. Insane like I always am. Oh the stories I could tell you of my abysmal taste in men. I think that it may be self loathing.
> 
> I'll deny all this in the morning, but I'd totally totally have all your babies. Unless you're that one person pretending to be a couple by posting under two different usernames. Or are dumb. Or you, you know dang well who you are.
> 
> Hahaha!



I love you, you crazy, drunk bitch.


----------



## ODFFA

:shocked: And, Grandma Dims, what big.....hearted manfolk you have!



djudex said:


> Booooo!
> 
> >grabs bicycle pump



Utilitarian approach, eh? I like it! 
Oh look, an idiotic smile is even starting to form as a side-effect 



Ninja Glutton said:


> What kind of asshat would break your heart?
> 
> I demand satisfaction!



You're awesome! I must assure you though, it's not like that. This heart puncture is....more situational than asshat-related. But since I've gone and riled you up, might I suggest a drug-mongering, bloodthirsty rapist gangster as a target replacement? Satisfaction + impressiveness = win-win-win.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Surlysomething said:


> You're tenacious. Another adventure is just around the corner.





Lil BigginZ said:


> Haha I actually just used them today. It's super cheap and way better than a taxi.



*So I started my day yesterday emptying out the piles of garbage and stuff in my car....then started cleaning surfaces, then went to use industrial super sonic vacuum  then to Jiffy Lube for service, then to bros house to wash/detail out car...then met my new *mentor* at LYFT....they took my cars photo, my photo and now I am waiting for background check to be approved....I should be driving in 24 hours!!!!! 

btw-- i had a new mantra...it was: I want a job with flexibility, that is interesting and pays the bills....win/win*


----------



## lucca23v2

HDANGEL15 said:


> *So I started my day yesterday emptying out the piles of garbage and stuff in my car....then started cleaning surfaces, then went to use industrial super sonic vacuum  then to Jiffy Lube for service, then to bros house to wash/detail out car...then met my new *mentor* at LYFT....they took my cars photo, my photo and now I am waiting for background check to be approved....I should be driving in 24 hours!!!!!
> 
> btw-- i had a new mantra...it was: I want a job with flexibility, that is interesting and pays the bills....win/win*



Awesome!!!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

HDANGEL15 said:


> *So I started my day yesterday emptying out the piles of garbage and stuff in my car....then started cleaning surfaces, then went to use industrial super sonic vacuum  then to Jiffy Lube for service, then to bros house to wash/detail out car...then met my new *mentor* at LYFT....they took my cars photo, my photo and now I am waiting for background check to be approved....I should be driving in 24 hours!!!!!
> 
> btw-- i had a new mantra...it was: I want a job with flexibility, that is interesting and pays the bills....win/win*



And you get to rock that pink mustache on your car driving for Lyft.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

HDANGEL15 said:


> *So I started my day yesterday emptying out the piles of garbage and stuff in my car....then started cleaning surfaces, then went to use industrial super sonic vacuum  then to Jiffy Lube for service, then to bros house to wash/detail out car...then met my new *mentor* at LYFT....they took my cars photo, my photo and now I am waiting for background check to be approved....I should be driving in 24 hours!!!!!
> 
> btw-- i had a new mantra...it was: I want a job with flexibility, that is interesting and pays the bills....win/win*



Wow, you're taking the job market by the balls and I love it!


----------



## Ninja Glutton

ODFFA said:


> You're awesome! I must assure you though, it's not like that. This heart puncture is....more situational than asshat-related. But since I've gone and riled you up, might I suggest a drug-mongering, bloodthirsty rapist gangster as a target replacement? Satisfaction + impressiveness = win-win-win.



Whatever target you wish to be destroyed, m'lady :bow:


----------



## IcecreamMonster

My confession is that my doctors told me to do exercise and I responded in gaining 60 pounds instead. I had an appointment a week ago and it was the most awkward moment ever.


----------



## lucca23v2

IC: I'd rather be on a deserted island by myself with every book ever written.. than to be surrounded by people  people suck!


----------



## x0emnem0x

I kinda, sorta, maybe like you more than I originally planned.


----------



## ODFFA

Ninja Glutton said:


> Whatever target you wish to be destroyed, m'lady :bow:



I dub thee Dude Raphael Ninja Glutton Turtle. Go forth and revel in thy valour!









x0emnem0x said:


> I kinda, sorta, maybe like you more than I originally planned.



Fear not, fair maiden! For thou art not alone in thy admission -- the feels of which I, too, possess all too much knowledge


----------



## Amaranthine

lucca23v2 said:


> IC: I'd rather be on a deserted island by myself with every book ever written.. than to be surrounded by people  people suck!



I hope you don't need glasses  


IC that I'm defending my thesis in an hour and I'm already uncomfortably anxious. I'll be so remarkably relieved once it's done.


----------



## Tad

Knock 'em dead, A!


----------



## Blackjack

Amaranthine said:


> I hope you don't need glasses



It won't let me rep you for that TZ reference and I'm actually really pissed about that fact.


----------



## lille

My boyfriend is helping me out by giving me a diet and exercise plan to stick to. Ok, so maybe the only diet part is having to ask his permission before eating ice-cream. It makes me happy that he's helping me keep myself healthy and happy, because I do feel better about myself when I work out.


----------



## agouderia

Amaranthine said:


> IC that I'm defending my thesis in an hour and I'm already uncomfortably anxious. I'll be so remarkably relieved once it's done.



Good Luck! Bonne chance! Kalo risiko!
Your brains will definitely mesmerize the panel!


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> I hope you don't need glasses
> 
> 
> IC that I'm defending my thesis in an hour and I'm already uncomfortably anxious. I'll be so remarkably relieved once it's done.



lol... I do uses glasses and this atwlight episode did cross my ind quickly. 
(I love the Twilight Zone)

To something more important--- YOU ARE AWESOME!!! I am sure you will rock it! Don't worry, you got it!


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> Knock 'em dead, A!





agouderia said:


> Good Luck! Bonne chance! Kalo risiko!
> Your brains will definitely mesmerize the panel!





lucca23v2 said:


> lol... I do uses glasses and this atwlight episode did cross my ind quickly.
> (I love the Twilight Zone)
> 
> To something more important--- YOU ARE AWESOME!!! I am sure you will rock it! Don't worry, you got it!



Thank you everyone :blush: Your encouragement made the build-up that much calmer :wubu:

Now just 8 more pages of writing and it's graduation time. But first, maybe a nap...

I'm also delighted that there's other TZ fans around! The good ones are thought-provoking, and the bad ones a hilarious (see: any episode with Hitler, or maybe Showdown with Rance McGrew.) It's hard to go wrong.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> Thank you everyone :blush: Your encouragement made the build-up that much calmer :wubu:
> 
> Now just 8 more pages of writing and it's graduation time. But first, maybe a nap...
> 
> I'm also delighted that there's other TZ fans around! The good ones are thought-provoking, and the bad ones a hilarious (see: any episode with Hitler, or maybe Showdown with Rance McGrew.) It's hard to go wrong.



The one that always gets me is the one where the woman was beautiful, or what is considered beautiful but she lived in a world where everyone had a pig face and they thought she was ugly..that one always gets me.


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that I am going on a BHM rampage. By which I mean perving over pictures on FF and sending polite messages about pokemon and what pets they have. But for me, that is, like, the epitome of my seductive/social prowess.


----------



## Blackjack

loopytheone said:


> sending polite messages about pokemon



I don't think talking about your sexual attraction to Snorlax falls under the category of "polite messages".
(I know, I've tried it)


----------



## bayone

lucca23v2 said:


> The one that always gets me is the one where the woman was beautiful, or what is considered beautiful but she lived in a world where everyone had a pig face and they thought she was ugly..that one always gets me.



I still feel that would have been better if we'd never seen the other people's faces at all, and were left to imagine how they might look -- I thought the makeup was a little cheesy, especially after the skillful way they'd avoided showing anyone's face up till that point.


----------



## lucca23v2

bayone said:


> I still feel that would have been better if we'd never seen the other people's faces at all, and were left to imagine how they might look -- I thought the makeup was a little cheesy, especially after the skillful way they'd avoided showing anyone's face up till that point.



I think they knew the make up was cheesy which is why they avoided showing the face so long. It would have killed the story to not show the faces...


----------



## Goreki

Blackjack said:


> I don't think talking about your sexual attraction to Snorlax falls under the category of "polite messages".
> (I know, I've tried it)


You'll never get anyone to play your pokeflute with that kind of attitude.


----------



## loopytheone

Goreki said:


> You'll never get anyone to play your pokeflute with that kind of attitude.



This is being involved somehow in my next pick up line.


----------



## Blackjack

Goreki said:


> You'll never get anyone to play your pokeflute with that kind of attitude.





loopytheone said:


> This is being involved somehow in my next pick up line.



My work is done here.

Also the Snorlax wakes up when it hears the Pokeflute some, so that means I have to play it myself. Sadly, I am not that flexible, which goes a long way towards explaining why I have yet to capture one of these mystical, enormous beasts who eat half their body weight per day.
I feel like that got a little creepy, but I am 0% backing down from the joke


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I wanna see your Squirtle squirt.


----------



## Esther

Lemme see those Jigglypuffs.


----------



## lucca23v2

And only special girls have magikarps...lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ

When I look at you, my Metapod can't get any harder.


----------



## tankyguy

This seems...apropos:

http://0rcinus.deviantart.com/art/Hot-Skitty-On-Wailord-Action-257638034


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I like what I see baby girl, let me get another pikachu!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Lemme put my Mankey in your Caterpie


----------



## lucca23v2

lol.. I love all you wonderful nerdy geeky people!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

my balls are ready


----------



## CleverBomb

Hey, I herd u liek mudkips?

(Bonus points: Sing it, to this tune. Extra credit bonus points: rewrite all the lyrics to suit.)


----------



## Tad

In the mornings I try to do a quick pass through the threads on this board, with my moderator cap on, just to look for anything that needs attention. Normally I do that on my phone while I walk in, but today I was running late and biked, so am stealing a few minutes at work to do this.

Mistake, as I'm sure my face is pretty much bright red right now from my desperate efforts not to bust a gut laughing. I love all you nutcases!

And to Loopy: if those are your interests, Wynaut lead with them?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> In the mornings I try to do a quick pass through the threads on this board, with my moderator cap on, just to look for anything that needs attention. Normally I do that on my phone while I walk in, but today I was running late and biked, so am stealing a few minutes at work to do this.
> 
> Mistake, as I'm sure my face is pretty much bright red right now from my desperate efforts not to bust a gut laughing. I love all you nutcases!
> 
> And to Loopy: if those are your interests, Wynaut lead with them?



You had better love every single one of us! 
Or fear my wrath.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have no idea what any of you are talking about.

Haha.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Just wrap your brain around this for a second. In the next 30 to 40 years there will be a President of the United States who has played Pokemon while growing up.


----------



## Surlysomething

That's kind of embarrassing to me. Haha




Lil BigginZ said:


> Just wrap your brain around this for a second. In the next 30 to 40 years there will be a President of the United States who has played Pokemon while growing up.


----------



## Tad

Lil BigginZ said:


> Just wrap your brain around this for a second. In the next 30 to 40 years there will be a President of the United States who has played Pokemon while growing up.



No, because in about 15 more years it will turn out that every single citizen is unelectable because of something found out about them online, aside from the people that nobody will vote for because they are so ridiculously boring, and we'll just elect the computers to run all the countries


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Surlysomething said:


> That's kind of embarrassing to me. Haha



It's only embarrassing to you because you didn't grow up with the game or play it. You don't strike me as the type of person who is a gamer, so I can see how any games would be embarrassing, but kids are going to play games. That's what kids do, and Pokemon was a great game. 

It started to get popular when I was around 17, so I was like the only older person I knew that played the game. Everybody else was around 13 to 14 years old. So here I am going to the card store weekend Pokemon tournaments with my nephews (who were 12, 13, and 14) and playing against a bunch of little kids. Parents would flip their shit at me because I was beating their kids at a card game. Games are fun no matter what your age is. 

*Fun fact:* 
I got pulled over while speeding going down the highway one night. I was 19 years old and still into the Pokemon card game. I was stupid for speeding, but I was young and dumb. I had an ounce of weed on me at the time so I ended up getting arrested. The cop let me bring my backpack with me since I knew I wasn't going to be able to drive my van when I got out of the police station as it was uninsured and no registration. 

So at the station he ended up searching it, and in my backpack he found my Pokemon cards. He casually goes through them and saw one of the rarest cards to find at the time. Every body went bananas over a Charizard holo foil and I had one. I was thee top dog at the weekend tournaments. All the little bastards wanted to see it and make sure that the card even existed. Well the cop gives me this look of disgust. Here is how the convo went...

Cop: You play Pokemon?
Me: Yes sir
Cop: Aren't you a little old to be playing Pokemon?
Me: No sir
Cop: My kids play this game a lot.
Me: It's a great game.
Cop: That's what I hear. My son has been looking for this Charizard card forever. I can't find it anywhere. 
Me: It's a rare card, especially the version I have of it. The holographic foil version of Charizard is super hard to find. 
Cop: Oh, I know, so here is the deal. You let me have this card and I'll drop the weed charge.
Me: It's all yours. 

So yea, Pokemon saved me a lot of legal troubles. NJ is strict on weed. 

*TL;DR*
Don't hate, Pokemon rules!


----------



## Melian

Lil BigginZ said:


> It's only embarrassing to you because you didn't grow up with the game or play it. You don't strike me as the type of person who is a gamer, so I can see how any games would be embarrassing, but kids are going to play games. That's what kids do, and Pokemon was a great game.
> 
> It started to get popular when I was around 17, so I was like the only older person I knew that played the game. Everybody else was around 13 to 14 years old. So here I am going to the card store weekend Pokemon tournaments with my nephews (who were 12, 13, and 14) and playing against a bunch of little kids. Parents would flip their shit at me because I was beating their kids at a card game. Games are fun no matter what your age is.
> 
> *Fun fact:*
> 
> 
> I got pulled over while speeding going down the highway one night. I was 19 years old and still into the Pokemon card game. I was stupid for speeding, but I was young and dumb. I had an ounce of weed on me at the time so I ended up getting arrested. The cop let me bring my backpack with me since I knew I wasn't going to be able to drive my van when I got out of the police station as it was uninsured and no registration.
> 
> So at the station he ended up searching it, and in my backpack he found my Pokemon cards. He casually goes through them and saw one of the rarest cards to find at the time. Every body went bananas over a Charizard holo foil and I had one. I was thee top dog at the weekend tournaments. All the little bastards wanted to see it and make sure that the card even existed. Well the cop gives me this look of disgust. Here is how the convo went...
> 
> Cop: You play Pokemon?
> Me: Yes sir
> Cop: Aren't you a little old to be playing Pokemon?
> Me: No sir
> Cop: My kids play this game a lot.
> Me: It's a great game.
> Cop: That's what I hear. My son has been looking for this Charizard card forever. I can't find it anywhere.
> Me: It's a rare card, especially the version I have of it. The holographic foil version of Charizard is super hard to find.
> Cop: Oh, I know, so here is the deal. You let me have this card and I'll drop the weed charge.
> Me: It's all yours.
> 
> So yea, Pokemon saved me a lot of legal troubles. NJ is strict on weed.
> 
> *TL;DR*
> Don't hate, Pokemon rules!




Let's get married :wubu:


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Melian said:


> Let's get married :wubu:



It's the Charizard holo foil, isn't it? I had tremendous power while wielding that bad ass motherfucker. It's too bad they all had to be around 13 years old. :doh:


----------



## lucca23v2

Lil BigginZ said:


> It started to get popular when I was around 17, so I was like the only older person I knew that played the game. Everybody else was around 13 to 14 years old. So here I am going to the card store weekend Pokemon tournaments with my nephews (who were 12, 13, and 14) and playing against a bunch of little kids. Parents would flip their shit at me because I was beating their kids at a card game. Games are fun no matter what your age is.



*snipped

lol.. I was 24 when the show came out. I never got into the game, but I loved the show. I still watch it every once in a while on reruns..lol.

while I am at it.. I love pinky and the brain.......animaniacs.......Yu-Gi-Oh!, Teen Titans.. Hey Arnold, Rugrats...lol and a lot more...


----------



## Esther

Lil BigginZ said:


> *Fun fact:*
> I got pulled over while speeding going down the highway one night. I was 19 years old and still into the Pokemon card game. I was stupid for speeding, but I was young and dumb. I had an ounce of weed on me at the time so I ended up getting arrested. The cop let me bring my backpack with me since I knew I wasn't going to be able to drive my van when I got out of the police station as it was uninsured and no registration.
> 
> So at the station he ended up searching it, and in my backpack he found my Pokemon cards. He casually goes through them and saw one of the rarest cards to find at the time. Every body went bananas over a Charizard holo foil and I had one. I was thee top dog at the weekend tournaments. All the little bastards wanted to see it and make sure that the card even existed. Well the cop gives me this look of disgust. Here is how the convo went...
> 
> Cop: You play Pokemon?
> Me: Yes sir
> Cop: Aren't you a little old to be playing Pokemon?
> Me: No sir
> Cop: My kids play this game a lot.
> Me: It's a great game.
> Cop: That's what I hear. My son has been looking for this Charizard card forever. I can't find it anywhere.
> Me: It's a rare card, especially the version I have of it. The holographic foil version of Charizard is super hard to find.
> Cop: Oh, I know, so here is the deal. You let me have this card and I'll drop the weed charge.
> Me: It's all yours.
> 
> So yea, Pokemon saved me a lot of legal troubles. NJ is strict on weed.
> 
> *TL;DR*
> Don't hate, Pokemon rules!




Hahaha.
I love this story.


----------



## Fuzzy

My son and several friends were comparing notes about adding turbos to their japanese sport cars. One of them complained about having a song stuck in his head, and I suggested to my son to starting humming a pokemon theme song.

In the eeriest few seconds for my life, the whole group joined in a full beatbox version of GameBoy Pokemon Yellow.


----------



## loopytheone

I dunno about in other countries but over here it is actually pretty rare to find kids playing pokemon these days! I have been to a couple of give away pokemon events and seriously, most of the people there were older than I am and didn't have kids or anything with them. I am 24 and I was one of the youngest there. I did managed to help a ten year old download a darkrai though, which made him very happy! I know that I was exactly the right age for pokemon when it came out (I was about 9 when the first games came out) so I think that a lot of my generation still play the games... it is just that the original target group of pokemon are in their mid twenties now!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

loopytheone said:


> I dunno about in other countries but over here it is actually pretty rare to find kids playing pokemon these days! I have been to a couple of give away pokemon events and seriously, most of the people there were older than I am and didn't have kids or anything with them. I am 24 and I was one of the youngest there. I did managed to help a ten year old download a darkrai though, which made him very happy! I know that I was exactly the right age for pokemon when it came out (I was about 9 when the first games came out) so I think that a lot of my generation still play the games... it is just that the original target group of pokemon are in their mid twenties now!



Honestly, the people who I know are still playing it are kids who grew up with it. Every now and then I'll play the red/blue version on a Gameboy emulator. I use to have a full gallon sized bucket full of dead batteries from killing them. I played the living shit out of red/blue on my Gameboy. 

I never did get into the new generations though. My nephews moved onto Digimon card game, which was still cool, but just wasn't the same. So the only fix I got was going to the local card shop and beating little kids at a card game. Between the parents losing their shit that I was beating their kids and the fact that beating kids was a bore, like it wasn't even a challenge, it was time that I retire as a Pokemon master. So the 1st generation is always going to be with me forever.


----------



## Esther

I live in Asia. The stereotypes are all true when it comes to video games... these kids LOVE Pokemon. My students know I love it too, so they try to be sneaky and get me off track by bringing it up in class


----------



## Tad

I got into it somewhat when my son did, because I wanted to be able to talk to him about it, because I love games, because the games were good, and because I was going to be bombarded with so much Poke-info that I figured I might as well do something with it. He was young enough that we were reading some of the books together at first, and then he wanted made up pokemon stories at bedtime for a few years. But the last one I really got serious with was Emerald--I got a few gym bosses in on Black&White, but the 'moment' had passed


----------



## lille

Giving my boyfriend control over certain parts of my life, even if they're little things, is making me very happy.


----------



## Surlysomething

I played the original Atari games when I was a kid. Then Nintendo came along with Mario and Donkey Kong etc and I played those, but I just eventually grew out of it. I'm not pointing at anyone specifically, but I find that the generations that have come after me seem to be very slow in growing out of that stuff as fast as we did. People leave home later, people aren't getting jobs or their driver's licenses. It worries me that some just don't want to take on adulthood that much. People tend to stay home more as well and i'm sure for a variety of reasons, but wow. I also think that the generations that have come after me are very smart in technical things but not very smart in common sense things, like banking or taking responsibility or "street" smarts. Not a lot of suffering or paying any dues. Nostalgia is fine and good, but it's ok to grow up. Haha 

This is just *MY opinion* though, no need to rip me apart. Haha 



Lil BigginZ said:


> It's only embarrassing to you because you didn't grow up with the game or play it. You don't strike me as the type of person who is a gamer, so I can see how any games would be embarrassing, but kids are going to play games. That's what kids do, and Pokemon was a great game.
> 
> It started to get popular when I was around 17, so I was like the only older person I knew that played the game. Everybody else was around 13 to 14 years old. So here I am going to the card store weekend Pokemon tournaments with my nephews (who were 12, 13, and 14) and playing against a bunch of little kids. Parents would flip their shit at me because I was beating their kids at a card game. Games are fun no matter what your age is.


----------



## The Dark Lady

It seems to me that the newer generations are growing out of the belief that they should have to stop liking things for fear of being thought immature. Fear of what others think is one of the most prominent hallmarks of an immature mind, in my opinion.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Also, THIS THIS THIS 1000x THIS



Lil BigginZ said:


>


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm not saying everyone, but a large part are not moving forward with life as past generations have. Hanging onto a game like "Pokemon" is just an example. I thought this was a "child's" game myself, not a teenager/adults game. I'm thinking that a lot of these people are also not very social or very active (sports etc). Honestly, i'm so thankful I grew up before video games/computer games and smartphones were glued to people's lives so much. I had a real childhood, complete with bike riding, fort building, sports teams and very little media.




The Dark Lady said:


> It seems to me that the newer generations are growing out of the belief that they should have to stop liking things for fear of being thought immature. Fear of what others think is one of the most prominent hallmarks of an immature mind, in my opinion.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

^ which just means...you're old. Haha

It's cool I am too just not as.


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not saying everyone, but a large part are not moving forward with life as past generations have. Hanging onto a game like "Pokemon" is just an example. I thought this was a "child's" game myself, not a teenager/adults game. I'm thinking that a lot of these people are also not very social or very active (sports etc). Honestly, i'm so thankful I grew up before video games/computer games and smartphones were glued to people's lives so much. I had a real childhood, complete with bike riding, fort building, sports teams and very little media.



I love a lot of the newer cartoons and games.. but I also love my old time cartoons and games....growing up it was jump rope, hopscotch, rollerskates (not roller blades) bikes, jungle gyms.. fireman poles... HANDBALL... perfection, operation. battleship.. monopoly.. jacks (and poor you if your mom ever stepped on one), legos..hotwheels, Tonka trucks (ok I was a bit of a tomboy..sue me. Besides, boys had better toys..) the simple things...


----------



## Surlysomething

Ouch. Hahaha.

I still listen to cool music and rock some sweet kicks. 




WhiteHotRazor said:


> ^ which just means...you're old. Haha
> 
> It's cool I am too just not as.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

I will be old, shitting in my diaper still playing video games. lol


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> No, because in about 15 more years it will turn out that every single citizen is unelectable because of something found out about them online, aside from the people that nobody will vote for because they are so ridiculously boring, and we'll just elect the computers to run all the countries



This is hilarious. God knows I have had my mishaps with the internet. I can safely say I can never run for president. 

That being said, in 15 years or so, the people voting will be the ones that have had those mishaps on the internet so it won't matter to them because they will all be in the same boat.


----------



## Surlysomething

This is so me. World's most introverted extrovert.


----------



## dharmabean

Lil BigginZ said:


> I will be old, shitting in my diaper still playing video games. lol



Hell ya. Your story reminded me of this one:


----------



## CleverBomb

Lil BigginZ said:


>


There are too many Pokemons nowadays. Please eliminate three. 

P.S.: I am not a crackpot.


----------



## ODFFA

IC I am jealous of my grandmother's social life.


----------



## Sasquatch!

CleverBomb said:


> There are too many Pokemons nowadays. Please eliminate three.
> 
> P.S.: I am not a crackpot.



Here are a couple I think we could all do without:

Klink.... and its evolutions..... my main problem is not the concept, but the artwork and design.

Garbodor... because we already have a pokemon that's essentially a pile of crap.

Klefki.... because it's a set of fucking KEYS. It's like some kind of Gygaxian Tomb of Horrors nightmare.


----------



## lucca23v2

IC...using the ignore feature makes the threads easier to tolerate.


----------



## lucca23v2

I confess that I got a kick out of a comment I made today, but it got me in trouble with my manager. 

I was having a discussion with a co-worker I on't particularly get along with, and out of exasperation, she yells.. "You know, you suck!".. To which I replied, *"Yes I do suck, but I don't see how that has any bearing on this current discussion"...
*
Needless to say my manager spit his soda all over the place. 

Funny thing is, either my co-worker did not here me or it went over her head becuase she kept arguing, about how she does better work.. yadda..yadda...yadda...


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I regret not getting on here more, but continuing head injury symptoms and doing up my new house mean I'm rarely online. 

I do confess my mind has been on BHMs rather a lot this week. Not quite sure how I will tackle a talk at work involving many pics of big men playing Falstaff - in front of my crush- also a bearded BHM! He always shys away from using the word 'fat' even when describing mutual acquaintances who are larger than he is. But it is kind of tricky not to use the word in a talk on Falstaff!!

I also confess to being equally amused and freaked out by a couple of situations today where people innocently (I think) made remarks that had great resonance. One being a conversation with a male friend who doesn't know of my preference for BHMs yet was making remarks that reminded me SO much of sexy fat related chats I've had with former boyfriends. In another weird moment a colleague noted something my crush and I have in common and randomly suggested we should move in together! Life is strange sometimes - or else people are freakily astute...


----------



## lucca23v2

IC I wish the ignore feature worked for the same for EVERYONE on these forums... there are some people you can't put on the ignore list no matter how much you want to.


----------



## biglynch

lucca23v2 said:


> IC I wish the ignore feature worked for the same for EVERYONE on these forums... there are some people you can't put on the ignore list no matter how much you want to.


I enjoy knowing what stupid things stupid people are saying.

IC that I have become addicted to tumblr, created a filthy Google drive because of said addiction. 
Also I have a crush.

What has happened to me?


----------



## Dmitra

biglynch said:


> I enjoy knowing what stupid things stupid people are saying.
> 
> IC that I have become addicted to tumblr, created a filthy Google drive because of said addiction.
> Also I have a crush.
> 
> What has happened to me?



If you find yourself having, "all the feels," you're totally assimilated!


----------



## MrSensible

Dmitra said:


> If you find yourself having, "all the feels," you're totally assimilated!



I just discovered the "feels" thing recently and I honestly didn't get it right away. It's probably the first time I've ever actually felt old -- at barely 30. 

IC that I write the word "certainly" often, but I don't really say it ever. I also don't say "often" often...


----------



## x0emnem0x

I have so many feels I can't handle them....
I'm going to start Tumblr Addicts Anonymous.


----------



## CleverBomb

x0emnem0x said:


> I have so many feels I can't handle them....
> I'm going to start Tumblr Addicts Anonymous.


TumblrAddictsAnonymous.tumblr.com


----------



## x0emnem0x

CleverBomb said:


> TumblrAddictsAnonymous.tumblr.com



lolololol


----------



## lucca23v2

I confess... this commercial makes me laugh...

http://www.marketmenot.com/directv-marionette-wife-am-i-pretty-commercial/


----------



## fat hiker

lucca23v2 said:


> I confess... this commercial makes me laugh...
> 
> http://www.marketmenot.com/directv-marionette-wife-am-i-pretty-commercial/



Thanks for introducing me to that website!


----------



## ODFFA

I have a total of one person on my ignore list. Said person was just added, and someone who'd been on there previously was removed. Feel fantabulous about both decisions!

Ah, ignore feature :wubu:


----------



## loopytheone

Rant warning!

I confess that I am glad me and my ex split up and looking back, the only surprising thing is that he left me and not the other way around. 

I told him every single day how much I loved him, how beautiful and perfect he was and how he was everything I ever dreamed of. All I ever asked from him was that he love me back and that he be honest with me. And he just couldn't do it. All those arguments he blamed me for? I refuse to feel guilty for getting upset when I caught him lying about things and wanted to know the truth of how he felt. I told him so many times that no matter what happened I would forgive him, as long as he told me the truth. But he just kept playing games and manipulating me, getting angry and calling me things and saying horrible things to me. And then, when we broke up, blaming me for everything that was wrong in his life and saying some of the most cruel and painful things anyone has ever said to me. 

I don't regret the argument that led to us breaking up either. I spent £100s on gifts and presents, I came to see him, gave him cash, gave him clothes and food and vitamins and everything. I was going to pay for the entire wedding by myself as well, all out of my pocket despite me not having a job either. And you never gave me a single thing in return, which is fine because I don't care about material things and it never bothered me in the slightest. But then to turn around and say 'I'm not made of money you know' the first time I ever ask you to pay for anything, which is to book the hall for our wedding, which I would have paid you back for. Not to mention the fact that I was willing to give up my whole life to come over and live with you, to work as hard as I could so that you wouldn't have to get a job or earn anything yourself. No, I was no out of line to get annoyed at you saying that. 

You ignored christmas and my birthday, not even a song or a letter or a drawing like the first year. And on valetines day you treated me like a acquaintance, talked politely all evening whilst I sat there in my makeup and my lingerie, surrounded by flower petals. And you say we broke up because I couldn't believe you still loved me? I am not even surprised that you threw a fit and refused to talk to me ever again because I told you that it wasn't any of your business if and who I was dating. And frankly it is a relief not to have to see your self pitying status updates about how unfair life is and how happy you are to be single. I have no idea how or what I ever loved about you in the first place. 

And I've had two dreams that involved you dying now, not sure what that says about me as a person but you know what? Every time you said you weren't good enough for me... you were right. 

</rant>


----------



## lucca23v2

fat hiker said:


> Thanks for introducing me to that website!



lol.... i studied advertising/public relations... so i watch commercials alot...lol.. i love that site.


----------



## lucca23v2

lucca23v2 said:


> I confess that I got a kick out of a comment I made today, but it got me in trouble with my manager.
> 
> I was having a discussion with a co-worker I don't particularly get along with, and out of exasperation, she yells.. "You know, you suck!".. To which I replied, *"Yes I do suck, but I don't see how that has any bearing on this current discussion"...
> *
> Needless to say my manager spit his soda all over the place.
> 
> Funny thing is, either my co-worker did not hear me or it went over her head becuase she kept arguing, about how she does better work.. yadda..yadda...yadda...



sorry.. th errors in the original post were bugging me.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I confess that I hope my ex girlfriend has a really shitty birthday today.


----------



## bayone

Sasquatch! said:


> Klefki.... because it's a set of fucking KEYS. It's like some kind of Gygaxian Tomb of Horrors nightmare.




I confess I only just looked at this. It does strike me a very Japanese monster concept, more so than the others, somehow...


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that I don't even care about anything sexual or romantic... I just want somebody to hold me close...


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> I confess that I don't even care about anything sexual or romantic... I just want somebody to hold me close...



I absolutely know this feeling so well. You deserve all of the above. Keep on keeping on.

---------------
IC that I have a shrink appointment this afternoon. Usually I'm relatively eager for them. NOT today. I mean, I'm in a fairly decent mood. Just.....not in the right frame of mind for all that emotional mining, you know?


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> IC that I have a shrink appointment this afternoon. Usually I'm relatively eager for them. NOT today. I mean, I'm in a fairly decent mood. Just.....not in the right frame of mind for all that emotional mining, you know?



Not to mention you're absolutely minuscule already! Don't want you to disappear!


----------



## ODFFA

Sasquatch! said:


> Not to mention you're absolutely minuscule already! Don't want you to disappear!



Ugh, I know! I'm carbo-loading as we speak.....for what that'll be worth.


----------



## MrSensible

Sasquatch! said:


> Not to mention you're absolutely minuscule already! Don't want you to disappear!





ODFFA said:


> Ugh, I know! I'm carbo-loading as we speak.....for what that'll be worth.



I must have been in super-serious mode earlier because I honestly missed the joke initially. "Ohhh, he was referring to "shrink" as in the verb! Wow! I is intelligent." 

These recent cram sessions about promotional marketing appear to be warping my mind. So ready to be finished with the last test for this excruciatingly dull class.


----------



## ToniTails

I caught myself holding my face the "right way" to look flirty and cute while talking on the phone last night <derp>


----------



## biglynch

I have 6 million crushes right now.


----------



## lille

I may have procrastinated on homework by trying on rings and other pretty things in Tiffany's...


----------



## Surlysomething

Runaround Sue by Dion is one of my most favourite songs ever. It's makes me sort of crazy. Haha. Ok, craziER.

That's saying something because I listen to a buttload of music. 
Most people are kind of surprised by it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I am so glad my boyfriend isn't a puss. Lol


----------



## Saisha

The voice of the guy I had an initial phone job interview with this morning was wonderful to listen to! Took a nap afterwards and had a dream where he walked me out after meeting everyone and he was holding my hand.


----------



## Surlysomething

No wonder most of you still live at home.

Good luck at life, you're failing at it right from the get-go.


----------



## AuntHen

My vacation starts next Friday. I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething

Verklempt

:blush:


----------



## Sasquatch!

Surlysomething said:


> No wonder most of you still live at home.
> 
> Good luck at life, you're failing at it right from the get-go.



Aimed at anyone in particular?


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Nope.

I know a lot of people that fall into this category.





Sasquatch! said:


> Aimed at anyone in particular?


----------



## Fuzzy

Dear Money,

Where do you go? Why do you leave me here all alone?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Spontaneous sex in the woods: 
-not all it's cracked up to be
-but it was still good
-didn't get killed by Jason Voorhees

A+ for effort.


----------



## lille

Probably more excited than I should have been that the bar gave us free cotton candy with pop rocks and temporary tattoos.


----------



## Esther

lille said:


> Probably more excited than I should have been that the bar gave us free cotton candy with pop rocks and temporary tattoos.



Uhhh no you're probably the right amount of excited, haha.


----------



## Jack Secret

x0emnem0x said:


> Spontaneous sex in the woods:
> -not all it's cracked up to be
> -but it was still good
> -didn't get killed by Jason Voorhees
> 
> A+ for effort.



The next day Did you seem to have these phantom itches inside your thighs and on your butt?or maybe chiggers. Those little bastards are truly evil!


----------



## Surlysomething

Wrong board? haha



x0emnem0x said:


> Spontaneous sex in the woods:
> -not all it's cracked up to be
> -but it was still good
> -didn't get killed by Jason Voorhees
> 
> A+ for effort.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Jack Secret said:


> The next day Did you seem to have these phantom itches inside your thighs and on your butt?or maybe chiggers. Those little bastards are truly evil!



YES!!! Oh my gosh I am so itchy! 



Surlysomething said:


> Wrong board? haha



Hey, sex does not = in a relationship...
But you know me well by now YES WRONG THREAD AS USUAL. :doh:


----------



## lille

I've been crying about everything lately. Feeling like I don't fit in, my body image, something sweet my boyfriend said, even goddamn commercials. I'm a mess.


----------



## Saisha

x0emnem0x said:


> YES!!! Oh my gosh I am so itchy!



If you have any rolled oats, you can use a good cup worth's in a warm bath and soak for about 20 minutes to help alleviate some of the itching. Just don't use hot water - makes it much worse! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Saisha

lille said:


> I've been crying about everything lately. Feeling like I don't fit in, my body image, something sweet my boyfriend said, even goddamn commercials. I'm a mess.



Probably overstepping boundaries but bugger it....

(((((gentlest hugs to you))))) 

I hope you feel better soon....


----------



## Dromond

Life is both wonderful and unbearable.


----------



## Saisha

Dromond said:


> Life is both wonderful and unbearable.



(((((gentlest hugs to you too))))) It will get better.


----------



## lille

Saisha said:


> Probably overstepping boundaries but bugger it....
> 
> (((((gentlest hugs to you)))))
> 
> I hope you feel better soon....



Thanks. I'm really really struggling tonight.


----------



## Surlysomething

Where did I mention any relationship? Didn't you just meet? Haha



x0emnem0x said:


> YES!!! Oh my gosh I am so itchy!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, sex does not = in a relationship...
> But you know me well by now YES WRONG THREAD AS USUAL. :doh:


----------



## Saisha

I want to go sunbathe - miss feeling the sun warm my skin - but can't - hate being fair skinned.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I'd really like to buy a HD motorcycle but I fear that when my beard is longer that I will be recruited by an outlaw biker outfit. 

Maybe because I own two small dogs and secretly love Adele will be reason enough for them to stay away.


----------



## loopytheone

I went on facebook first the first time in a couple of weeks and found a message from my ex. I have never felt less interested in hearing anything he has to say. I only opened the message in case he was telling me something bad had happened to his mother or grandmother (both are in poor health). I am glad that they are fine but I have no desire to speak to or hear from him, no matter how many whining apologies he makes. 

You lost, bro.


----------



## lille

loopytheone said:


> I went on facebook first the first time in a couple of weeks and found a message from my ex. I have never felt less interested in hearing anything he has to say. I only opened the message in case he was telling me something bad had happened to his mother or grandmother (both are in poor health). I am glad that they are fine but I have no desire to speak to or hear from him, no matter how many whining apologies he makes.
> 
> You lost, bro.



Good for you Loopy, he messed up and now he has to deal with the fact that he lost you. You need to take care of you, you deserve better.


----------



## Esther

loopytheone said:


> You lost, bro.



Same deal with my exes. It's a good feeling to be able to break away so cleanly!


----------



## lucca23v2

loopytheone said:


> I went on facebook first the first time in a couple of weeks and found a message from my ex. I have never felt less interested in hearing anything he has to say. I only opened the message in case he was telling me something bad had happened to his mother or grandmother (both are in poor health). I am glad that they are fine but I have no desire to speak to or hear from him, no matter how many whining apologies he makes.
> 
> You lost, bro.



Good for you! You will find better.


----------



## MsBrightside

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I'd really like to buy a HD motorcycle but I fear that when my beard is longer that I will be recruited by an outlaw biker outfit.
> 
> Maybe because I own two small dogs and secretly love Adele will be reason enough for them to stay away.



You're probably not a devotee of "SpongeBob SquarePants," but in one episode he encounters a group of bikers with black leather jackets emblazoned with their gang name, which he first thinks is "The Wild Ones" but turns out to be "The Mild Ones."




loopytheone said:


> I went on facebook first the first time in a couple of weeks and found a message from my ex. I have never felt less interested in hearing anything he has to say. I only opened the message in case he was telling me something bad had happened to his mother or grandmother (both are in poor health). I am glad that they are fine but I have no desire to speak to or hear from him, no matter how many whining apologies he makes.
> 
> You lost, bro.



loopytheone, since I just met you online a few days ago, I hope it's not presumptuous of me to say that I think you're wise to protect yourself emotionally from your ex and that I admire your ability to separate your negative feelings for him from your concern for the well-being of his family. 

I also hope that no one minds going from such a serious confession to something quite frivolous:

A family member had to miss a sports team picture this year due to a scheduling conflict, and I asked the coach (a BHM) for permission to take a picture of the team after the last game. He agreed and kindly gathered the players for me then stepped out of the frame. I asked him if he was willing to be in the picture, too (team pictures are supposed to include the coach), and he seemed reluctant but gave in graciously when I just said, "Please?" Then he joked that he was also available for private photo sessions. This comment was made in front of everyone (although the location was pretty noisy, and I'm not sure anyone else was close enough to hear what he said) and he was obviously kidding, so I sheepishly thanked him for letting me know and said that I'd keep it in mind. But I blushed, because he caught me off guard and the thought was rather...intriguing. It also made me wonder if he had noticed something different about the way that I looked at him compared to others--not flirtatious, but certainly admiring! :blush:


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> I'd really like to buy a HD motorcycle but I fear that when my beard is longer that I will be recruited by an outlaw biker outfit.
> 
> Maybe because I own two small dogs and secretly love Adele will be reason enough for them to stay away.



Nah, they'd take you anyway if you were so inclined. The ones I used to know were fairly accepting about most things if you were one of "the brothers." Nascar fans might look at you funny though.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

There's a ton of em in my area. I have a buddy in a 1%er MC and idk if he 'd try to recruit me or stray them away from me. Either way, not my scene.


----------



## Saisha

IC I rather go take a catnap instead of cleaning up the mess I just made on the stove :doh: but I'll be good - this time.


----------



## Esther

Saisha said:


> IC I rather go take a catnap instead of cleaning up the mess I just made on the stove :doh: but I'll be good - this time.



I have this same internal war every day, haha.


----------



## Surlysomething

I didn't sign up for this bullshit.


----------



## Cobra Verde

I was planning to call Sharknado 2 "the worst instance of forced-camp since Auschwitz" in The Lounge's 'Last movie you watched' thread but then I thought better of it. 

I'm counting this as personal growth.


----------



## spookytwigg

This last week I've had desserts as my whole meal several times... too lazy for cooked main meals.


----------



## Surlysomething

It feels like i've lost a lot in the last month and I don't know why. 

I also don't know how much longer I can do everything on my own and that terrifies me.


----------



## MsBrightside

Surlysomething said:


> It feels like i've lost a lot in the last month and I don't know why.
> 
> I also don't know how much longer I can do everything on my own and that terrifies me.



(Please forgive me if I'm interfering with your chance to vent by responding to you, Surly.)

I'm so sorry that you are in a position where you have to worry about things like this. Since you live in Vancouver, your doctors are probably much more knowledgeable and experienced than they would be in a more rural area, which gives you a definite advantage. For someone as independent as yourself, even the mere possibility that you might have to rely more upon others at some point must be total anathema. However, that same strength and independence will likely give you an additional advantage in fighting the effects of the disease. I don't have the privilege of knowing you very well yet, but I have observed enough to know that you are a fighter! 

I'm sure you're also aware that even in cases where MS symptoms intensify, they sometimes improve dramatically afterward. I personally know of two ladies, one in her fifties and one in her twenties, who were having an awful time with MS when I met them and were in a MUCH better place a couple years later--they were almost like different people physically. Their transformation was beautiful to see, and that is what I wish for you.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks so much for this. I wrote that after I came home from shopping and i'm always exhausted and feel defeated.

I'm not very patient and i'm very independent so it's really hard having to adapt to the changes. But it's inspirational to hear that you know people that have improved. I hope that's the case with me as well, that's why I keep plodding along. I do have to seriously think about moving closer to my family,( they live in the suburbs which I find horrifying - haha) as they won't come to me and being closer to them will afford me a lot more help if needed. 

I really do try to look on the bright side of things, but I have my moments of being overwhelmed. Today's a new day though and i'm not feeling as overwhelmed. Thanks again for the comment, I appreciate it a lot!





MsBrightside said:


> (Please forgive me if I'm interfering with your chance to vent by responding to you, Surly.)
> 
> I'm so sorry that you are in a position where you have to worry about things like this. Since you live in Vancouver, your doctors are probably much more knowledgeable and experienced than they would be in a more rural area, which gives you a definite advantage. For someone as independent as yourself, even the mere possibility that you might have to rely more upon others at some point must be total anathema. However, that same strength and independence will likely give you an additional advantage in fighting the effects of the disease. I don't have the privilege of knowing you very well yet, but I have observed enough to know that you are a fighter!
> 
> I'm sure you're also aware that even in cases where MS symptoms intensify, they sometimes improve dramatically afterward. I personally know of two ladies, one in her fifties and one in her twenties, who were having an awful time with MS when I met them and were in a MUCH better place a couple years later--they were almost like different people physically. Their transformation was beautiful to see, and that is what I wish for you.


----------



## MsBrightside

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks so much for this. I wrote that after I came home from shopping and i'm always exhausted and feel defeated.
> 
> I'm not very patient and i'm very independent so it's really hard having to adapt to the changes. But it's inspirational to hear that you know people that have improved. I hope that's the case with me as well, that's why I keep plodding along. I do have to seriously think about moving closer to my family,( they live in the suburbs which I find horrifying - haha) as they won't come to me and being closer to them will afford me a lot more help if needed.
> 
> I really do try to look on the bright side of things, but I have my moments of being overwhelmed. Today's a new day though and i'm not feeling as overwhelmed. Thanks again for the comment, I appreciate it a lot!


You're welcome and I confess that I hate shopping, too--bleah! Even with unlimited energy and funds, I would still hate it. 

As for family, I love mine, but I don't necessarily want to see them every day. If you have moments of feeling the same (aside from your feelings about the 'burbs ) then I certainly hope you can choose the living situation that works best for you. 

I really admire the spirit and determination you display in the face of adversity--that is inspiring, too


----------



## x0emnem0x

Surlysomething said:


> I really do try to look on the bright side of things, but I have my moments of being overwhelmed. Today's a new day though and i'm not feeling as overwhelmed. Thanks again for the comment, I appreciate it a lot!



Glad you're feeling better! Keep your chin up beautiful!


----------



## ODFFA

It's 6:09 SA time right now. I've been awake since 3. Running on 4 hours of sleep for the second consecutive day. You know some'm goin' awn.


----------



## biglynch

Didn't know if I should put this in the dreams thread or here, but I had myself a naughty dream about somebody here. Its not the first time this has happened, but this time I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep. 

Cold shower and off to work.


----------



## x0emnem0x

biglynch said:


> Didn't know if I should put this in the dreams thread or here, but I had myself a naughty dream about somebody here. Its not the first time this has happened, but this time I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> Cold shower and off to work.



Crosspost!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, i'm trying. Haha



x0emnem0x said:


> Glad you're feeling better! Keep your chin up beautiful!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> Didn't know if I should put this in the dreams thread or here, but I had myself a naughty dream about somebody here. Its not the first time this has happened, but this time I woke up and couldn't get back to sleep.
> 
> Cold shower and off to work.



you're welcome.


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> you're welcome.



I'm off to bed.


----------



## LeoGibson

biglynch said:


> I'm off to bed.



Yo, save me some of that.


----------



## Surlysomething

HUGE girl crush on Danielle Brooks from OITNB.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Surlysomething said:


> HUGE girl crush on Danielle Brooks from OITNB.



Lol I love her, too. I think I love everyone on that show.


----------



## lille

Being away from him makes me feel like the ground has been ripped out from under me. I feel strong and happy and whole when I'm with him and now that I'm not I feel shattered and lost.


----------



## Saisha

lille said:


> Being away from him makes me feel like the ground has been ripped out from under me. I feel strong and happy and whole when I'm with him and now that I'm not I feel shattered and lost.



Focus on the love between you, feel it in your heart and soul, let it gently overflow throughout your mind and body and know he is feeling the same....he is always with you and you are always with him....

and maybe eat some ice cream, that might help in a pinch for a second or three


----------



## lille

Saisha said:


> Focus on the love between you, feel it in your heart and soul, let it gently overflow throughout your mind and body and know he is feeling the same....he is always with you and you are always with him....
> 
> and maybe eat some ice cream, that might help in a pinch for a second or three



I've been trying to keep busy and I've been listening to music by the band we saw when I was there.


----------



## Librarygirl

I confess I've been taken by surprise by the profound effect a new BHM friend has on me. He's kind of been an acquaintance for nearly a year, but we just got chatting this past few weeks as he's been coming into my library more often. Sad thing is that he is going back home once he finishes his Masters in a couple of weeks. He is SO cute, funny and sexy and his German accent and extreme politeness only add to the charm. He's big and tall and BEARDED! Sigh...And it's not like I can throw myself at him as he's mutual friends with people I know at work and I occasionally come across his dad professionally. Not sure what to do, but if I don't do anything, tomorrow might be the last time I see him before he goes.


----------



## agouderia

Librarygirl said:


> I confess I've been taken by surprise by the profound effect a new BHM friend has on me. He's kind of been an acquaintance for nearly a year, but we just got chatting this past few weeks as he's been coming into my library more often. *(1)* Sad thing is that he is going back home once he finishes his Masters in a couple of weeks. He is SO cute, funny and sexy and his German accent and extreme politeness only add to the charm. He's big and tall and BEARDED! Sigh...And it's not like I can throw myself at him as he's mutual friends with people I know at work and I occasionally come across his dad professionally *(2)*. Not sure what to do, but if I don't do anything, tomorrow might be the last time I see him before he goes. *(3)*



*1)* German men don't just ask women out on dates. They start out by trying to establish a friendship via common personal or professional interests/friends etc. and might move on from there. It's only often difficult to see where friendship ends and interest in a relationship starts.....
What you write already sounds rather promising. So now it's your turn to show you reciprocate, try to move forward with establishing a friendship.

*2)* Those actually are advantages - use them. Talk about mutual friends/acquaintances, what his father has worked on in your library, etc. etc. Fits into above named approach.

*3)* If he's leaving soon - ask him exactly when. (Germans love precise times, dates, measurements, it won't come across as odd). 
Then prepare an 'Ausstand' for him. Ausstand is the traditional German workplace farewell party for someone leaving the job. Normally they do it themselves, but you knowing of the custom and doing it for him would definitely be highly appreciated.
Plus - it's a personal gesture but a typically professional thing to do, so you won't lose face either way.
Ausstand mostly is cake (homebaked is always best) with coffee/tea and some alcohol (sherry/port would work well) or salty snacks (salmon sandwichs, cheese puffs & the like) with sparkling/wine / champagne.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Librarygirl

Agouderia, you are a star!! Thank you so much for your thoughts and advice. Given what you have said about starting with friendship (and he does seem to have a kind of polite reserve), we chatted a bit today and I made sure to say I hoped I'd see him before he left when I had to go off to do a talk. I didn't see him at the end of the day, but messaged him on FB to check in and see how things are going with his dissertation, mention that I hope to see his father during his upcoming visit and also to make a casual suggestion of coffee as it is hard to chat in the Reading Room. Nothing that couldn't just be seen as friendship though. So we will see. That way I can hopefully find out exactly when he is leaving and if there might be a possible chance for 3). I only regret letting my own German slide so much, but hope that that too might be an excuse to spend time with him (I've already said I could do with the practice!). These things are fraught..esp. as bizarrely I first met his parents and heard about him through the friend I've long been in love with, but who has a long-term girlfriend. But after so much heartache there, it is so exciting to delight in seeing my new German friend and come over all silly like a teenager whenever he is in the Reading Room.


----------



## loopytheone

Librarygirl, you have amazing taste I have to say, he sounds awesome! I love the german accent and a BHM too! Hopefully things go well for you. =)

As for my confession, I confess that my ex left a comment on one of my pictures on deviantart. Perfectly nice, normal comment. And all I could think was 'I have no interest in hearing from you, I've moved on and you are in the past' so I blocked him and deleted his comment. Feel pretty good about that!


----------



## Librarygirl

loopytheone said:


> Librarygirl, you have amazing taste I have to say, he sounds awesome! I love the german accent and a BHM too! Hopefully things go well for you. =)
> 
> Thank you : ) . He is awesome! It may end up as no more than friendship, but I'm going to do my best to make the most of the time he has left in England. I just melted when he gave me a little wave and a smile while I was helping another reader....I embarrassingly found myself struggling to get a DVD player to work! He has kind of invited me to a party for the end of his course and made it clear he will be back to use the library for leisure rather than study in the next week or two...So I think this is good?
> 
> As for my confession, I confess that my ex left a comment on one of my pictures on deviantart. Perfectly nice, normal comment. And all I could think was 'I have no interest in hearing from you, I've moved on and you are in the past' so I blocked him and deleted his comment. Feel pretty good about that!



Good for you!! It's a good feeling when you realise someone like this from your past can no longer affect you - a great sense of freedom. And one I know only too well from a bad past experience.


----------



## shandyman

I felt brave yesterday and it back fired
I asked out a woman who I get on very well with and have had a crush on for a while. She said she liked everything me including my eyes, beard, sense of humor ect. However she turned me down because I am far too big for her.
It has left me feeling really dispondant


----------



## LeoGibson

shandyman said:


> I felt brave yesterday and it back fired
> I asked out a woman who I get on very well with and have had a crush on for a while. She said she liked everything me including my eyes, beard, sense of humor ect. However she turned me down because I am far too big for her.
> It has left me feeling really dispondant



Why do you feel despondent? You showed some brass and took a risk. You should be proud of yourself for that fella. Hey, in football, as you silly folks like to call soccer, does every shot on goal make it through the net? So, this one wasn't for you, and from her perspective, you weren't the one for her. So you hold your head up and move on, thankful that you didn't waste each other's time and prepare for your next shot on goal with hopefully a lady that you both click with each other. But be happy that even if you didn't get this one, hey at least you're in the game and not sitting on the side just watching.


----------



## Surlysomething

I totally agree with LG. Way to go for putting yourself out there!

You really wouldn't want to be with someone who wasn't into you, would you? Confidence shines through too and women find that very attractive. 

You're the man today...you took a chance! 



shandyman said:


> I felt brave yesterday and it back fired
> I asked out a woman who I get on very well with and have had a crush on for a while. She said she liked everything me including my eyes, beard, sense of humor ect. However she turned me down because I am far too big for her.
> It has left me feeling really dispondant


----------



## shandyman

I just feel a little be silly for trying, I know that probably sound stupid, but I feel like I went against my better judgement. I suppose there is always a next time!
My confidence is very strange. When it comes to talking to strangers or asking someone out in a social setting then I am useless. However I can very happily stand up in front of 400 at a conference and present my research and lecture to 100 students.
Thank you for your comments, I'll learn from what has happened and take it on board if or when I try again.


----------



## MsBrightside

shandyman said:


> I just feel a little be silly for trying, I know that probably sound stupid, but I feel like I went against my better judgement. I suppose there is always a next time!
> My confidence is very strange. When it comes to talking to strangers or asking someone out in a social setting then I am useless. However I can very happily stand up in front of 400 at a conference and present my research and lecture to 100 students.
> Thank you for your comments, I'll learn from what has happened and take it on board if or when I try again.


I admire your courage to put yourself out there, too. I suppose it's good that she was honest with you (although IMO it was a bit rude if she actually gave voice to something specific that she doesn't like about you--who does that to someone who asks her out?); but I wonder sometimes if the women who turn down a date with a BHM are always being honest with themselves. In most cases (except for the "How you doin'?" style of bar pick-up attempts) when someone asks another person out, he or she has had some encouragement to think that the other person might respond positively: shared interests, body language, a frisson of physical awareness, a history of pleasant interactions (as in your case), etc. I think that at least some of the time, the woman who turns down a date with a BHM really IS attracted to him (which is why he picked up on her signals and asked her out in the first place), she's just been conditioned to automatically reject such a thought, or else she's afraid of what others might think. I know this doesn't really help you or other BHM's that might find themselves in your situation, it's just a reminder that there's nothing wrong with you; she might be the one letting her preconceived notions or insecurities stand in the way of what could be something really fantastic! Unfortunately, a BHM might take such a rejection as a reason to start doubting his instincts, making him wary of approaching others in the future. 

Just so you'll know that the type of thing I'm describing is real, I admit that I was guilty of something similar once, although not with a BHM. I turned down a date with a terrific guy, for whom I felt an instant attraction (which I'm sure he realized on some level, hence the fact that he asked me out), but I was too shy and insecure to accept. He was an MD/Ph.D student and was absolutely brilliant (smarter than me, for sure), he did community volunteer work in his spare time, and, although he wasn't "ripped" (which is not my preference anyway), he had a lean, wiry physique that seemed to me like a rebuke to my own imperfect body (at the time I was quite thin, really, but that, of course, does not equal perfect). I'm not saying that you should ask her again, but if the guy that I'm talking about had asked me again, once I had time to consider, I would have said "yes." I've always regretted answering him the way I did, and he quite naturally avoided me after that, so it was an opportunity lost forever. 

(Whew! Sorry this post is so long, but because I feel like such a dork for commenting on every single post in the voice thread, I'm going to be somewhat sneaky and seize this chance to tell you how much I enjoyed yours, especially when you said eee-volution. I used to work in the research field as well, rather like you and Melian--it's great to know that there are some other science geeks around here.  Also, I'm glad your back is feeling better after your fossil-collecting mishap.)


----------



## biglynch

shandyman said:


> I just feel a little be silly for trying, I know that probably sound stupid, but I feel like I went against my better judgement. I suppose there is always a next time!
> My confidence is very strange. When it comes to talking to strangers or asking someone out in a social setting then I am useless. However I can very happily stand up in front of 400 at a conference and present my research and lecture to 100 students.
> Thank you for your comments, I'll learn from what has happened and take it on board if or when I try again.



Actually buddy I think you totally went *with* your better judgement. Everything pointed to go for it and you did. Sure the result was not as hoped but hey thems the breaks sometimes.


----------



## Saisha

shandyman said:


> Your post....



I'm going to be doing a cross post on this but wanted you to see this as well - interesting perspective on relating to others in general (I apologize in advance for some of the language):

http://markmanson.net/fuck-yes/


----------



## lille

This course load is going to be tough, but I thin I'm going to enjoy it. Now I'm off to read Wilhelm Reich's "The function of the orgasm" for class on Thursday.


----------



## shandyman

Saisha said:


> I'm going to be doing a cross post on this but wanted you to see this as well - interesting perspective on relating to others in general (I apologize in advance for some of the language):
> 
> http://markmanson.net/fuck-yes/



A very interesting read indeed which raises some very valid points. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> This course load is going to be tough, but I thin I'm going to enjoy it. Now I'm off to read Wilhelm Reich's "The function of the orgasm" for class on Thursday.



I'm thinking that class could increase its enrollment just by posting the reading list.....


----------



## Librarygirl

shandyman said:


> I just feel a little be silly for trying, I know that probably sound stupid, but I feel like I went against my better judgement. I suppose there is always a next time!
> My confidence is very strange. When it comes to talking to strangers or asking someone out in a social setting then I am useless. However I can very happily stand up in front of 400 at a conference and present my research and lecture to 100 students.
> Thank you for your comments, I'll learn from what has happened and take it on board if or when I try again.



I'm sorry to hear how things worked out. As everyone else has said, you did the right thing in trying. And it was rather strange / rude of her to highlight a particular reason not to accept. I can't imagine if a skinny guy asked me out that I would tell him he is too thin for me and that's why I can't accept - I'd either be into him as a whole person and therefore be able to overlook my natural preference for larger men or I'd just say I wasn't attracted in that way, without going into specifics.

You are not alone in your varied confidence. I am just the same - I love talking to groups and can appear very confident and outgoing, but when it comes to making small talk at a social event or flirting I am very shy and find it tricky. It's a strange and frustrating thing - especially as so many people seem to be the opposite!

It's hard when you have got to know someone and got to the point where you seem to click enough to put yourself out there, only for it not to go how you hoped and that will take time to get over. But as others have said, you should feel glad that you did everything YOU could, so at least you haven't been left wondering. I have phases of wondering why I keep trying, but even when things don't work out, sometimes you feel better for knowing you overcame your reticence and did something bold. And next time it may pay off .

Says person about to send unwise message on FB...

Take care and keep smiling and know that there are plenty of ladies out there who like the fuller figured man!


----------



## shandyman

Librarygirl said:


> I'm sorry to hear how things worked out. As everyone else has said, you did the right thing in trying. And it was rather strange / rude of her to highlight a particular reason not to accept. I can't imagine if a skinny guy asked me out that I would tell him he is too thin for me and that's why I can't accept - I'd either be into him as a whole person and therefore be able to overlook my natural preference for larger men or I'd just say I wasn't attracted in that way, without going into specifics.
> 
> You are not alone in your varied confidence. I am just the same - I love talking to groups and can appear very confident and outgoing, but when it comes to making small talk at a social event or flirting I am very shy and find it tricky. It's a strange and frustrating thing - especially as so many people seem to be the opposite!
> 
> It's hard when you have got to know someone and got to the point where you seem to click enough to put yourself out there, only for it not to go how you hoped and that will take time to get over. But as others have said, you should feel glad that you did everything YOU could, so at least you haven't been left wondering. I have phases of wondering why I keep trying, but even when things don't work out, sometimes you feel better for knowing you overcame your reticence and did something bold. And next time it may pay off .
> 
> Says person about to send unwise message on FB...
> 
> Take care and keep smiling and know that there are plenty of ladies out there who like the fuller figured man!



Thank you very much for being so kind and supportive. Everyone on here has been great. I do feel much better about it all.
For what it is worth Librarygirl, you sounds wonderful and intelligent and there are definitely fuller figured men such as myself who hugely appreciate that.


----------



## Tad

It is actually pretty common for people to be fine with groups but have difficulty one-on-one, or vice-versa. It probably says something about how our brains are wired, but I couldn't tell you what.

As for making the move, I agree with the others, good on you. Nobody will score on every kick at the net, but nobody will ever score if they never take the kick. (and I don't mean 'score' as 'get laid' I just mean more generally 'succeed'). Of course, it can be nice to have the hypotheticals in mind "This could go in, if I just took the kick..... think of how awesome that would be!" but in the long run such dreams are pretty thin gruel compared to really going out and taking your chances. (this spoken as a guy who spent too many years never taking a shot either).

Good luck with moving forward--that is the downside, taking that shot does change things, and change isn't always comfortable. But in the long run, you need things to change, to create new opportunities.


----------



## biglynch

Oh crap! I think I have made an awful work decision on a new job. I'm trying to backtrack but I think its too late. Cross your fingers peoples that I can fix it.


----------



## shandyman

biglynch said:


> Oh crap! I think I have made an awful work decision on a new job. I'm trying to backtrack but I think its too late. Cross your fingers peoples that I can fix it.



I hope you manage to get it sorted, are you wishing to stay with your current employer?


----------



## shandyman

I have just been naughty.....ooops

I have submitted a paper to a journal whilst some of the authors are arguing about the content, I am sick of petty arguments about semantics as as led author I submitted it.
I am now awaiting angry emails. Anyone fancy going to The Winchester and letting this all blow over?


----------



## MsBrightside

Good luck to you with your manuscript submission. Without knowing all of the details, perhaps you and the other authors will be able to come to some sort of agreement during the peer review/proof process? In any case, I hope that the feedback that you get from the journal is positive: that would probably go a long way toward reducing the bickering among your colleagues. As the saying goes, it's hard to argue with success! 

I have to confess I have no idea what The Winchester is. A pub, perhaps? Sounds like fun, but I'm afraid there's a wee bit of a logistics problem in my case. Cheers anyway.


----------



## shandyman

MsBrightside said:


> Good luck to you with your manuscript submission. Without knowing all of the details, perhaps you and the other authors will be able to come to some sort of agreement during the peer review/proof process? In any case, I hope that the feedback that you get from the journal is positive: that would probably go a long way toward reducing the bickering among your colleagues. As the saying goes, it's hard to argue with success!
> 
> I have to confess I have no idea what The Winchester is. A pub, perhaps? Sounds like fun, but I'm afraid there's a wee bit of a logistics problem in my case. Cheers anyway.



The emails I have gotten are quite amusing, as it has to go through editorial and peer review I cannot see the point in endless edits, especially when the content is not changing. Anyway done now!
Reference to The Winchester comes from Shaun of the Dead, fantastic film if you have not seen it, clip below.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiKx8lOEktQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiKx8lOEktQ[/ame]


----------



## biglynch

So confirmed. I fucked it. Bye bye easy money.:doh: Now I have to stay with the miserable hits I'm with at the moment.


----------



## MsBrightside

biglynch said:


> So confirmed. I fucked it. Bye bye easy money.:doh: Now I have to stay with the miserable hits I'm with at the moment.


So sorry this didn't work out for you --I hope another opportunity comes your way soon.


----------



## Goreki

IC I keep making variations of the same mistake with different people. What I give freely I have to fight to get back. I never do. 

It's fun to realise that this is a relationship pattern that I've been repeating for the last eight years or so. I'm so sick of emotional cripples with anger issues, daddy issues, and mental health issues that they vaguely acknowledge but do nothing about. Hey, you pussies, I'm as damaged as you are, but I make the effort to get up everyday, and fight the world with any and all the weapons I have.

Ugh. End rant.


----------



## x0emnem0x

shandyman said:


> Reference to The Winchester comes from Shaun of the Dead, fantastic film if you have not seen it, clip below.



One of my favorite movies!


----------



## shandyman

x0emnem0x said:


> One of my favorite movies!


You clearly have wonderful taste


----------



## MsBrightside

shandyman said:


> The emails I have gotten are quite amusing, as it has to go through editorial and peer review I cannot see the point in endless edits, especially when the content is not changing. Anyway done now!
> Reference to The Winchester comes from Shaun of the Dead, fantastic film if you have not seen it...


Thanks for explaining the reference to _Shaun of the Dead _ and for the clip--I quite enjoyed it and will definitely try to see the rest of the film sometime. 

Good luck in dealing with your colleagues; I remember how difficult it could be to address all of the nitpicking and try to satisfy everyone--hopefully things will blow over soon.


----------



## shandyman

MsBrightside said:


> Thanks for explaining the reference to _Shaun of the Dead _ and for the clip--I quite enjoyed it and will definitely try to see the rest of the film sometime.
> 
> Good luck in dealing with your colleagues; I remember how difficult it could be to address all of the nitpicking and try to satisfy everyone--hopefully things will blow over soon.



I've distracted them with another manuscript, seems to be working so far.
If you like Shaun of the Dead check out a British comedy series called Spaced and another Film called Hot Fuzz


----------



## MsBrightside

shandyman said:


> I've distracted them with another manuscript, seems to be working so far.
> If you like Shaun of the Dead check out a British comedy series called Spaced and another Film called Hot Fuzz


Ha! I salute you on your brilliant tactics. 

Thanks for the recommendations: I checked out their descriptions; and they all sound quite absurd, so, yeah, I'm sure to love them!


----------



## x0emnem0x

shandyman said:


> You clearly have wonderful taste



I do try.


----------



## loopytheone

Hint for all those guys out there who like bigger girls: don't try and justify that to us. I was talking to somebody on OKCupid who after messaging me once decided to respond to my very nice reply implying that I wasn't interested romantically in him by saying 'but I am attracted to bigger women', as though I was then obliged to start swooning over him or something. Seriously, you don't need to justify your attraction to me just because I am big. 

Not to mention, this guy was someone who had just lost 140lbs, gotten slim and started running marathons and had a picture of him bigger and then thin as his profile pic and mentioned several times in his profile how much weight he had lost and how proud he was of that and what not. Which is fine, don't get me wrong, but I explicitly say several times on my profile that I like bigger men. And I know he read that because his first message to me was one joking about how it was unfortunate that he hadn't met me whilst he was still big. So why on earth was he surprised when I said that he was super cute chubby and although it was a shame from my perspective that he lost weight it did show a lot of dedication and I was glad he was feeling happy with himself? He seemed genuinely outraged that I didn't find him attractive slim...


----------



## Amaranthine

^

Aren't people on the internet ridiculous? Back when I prowled around OkC, I also stated something like that in my profile. And yet, a majority of the messages I got were from thin/straight up jacked men wanting to have sex. Would it have killed them to even read my profile? And then there's the ones that think they're the exception. 

Like there's some chance I'm going to start thinking, "Oh, you know, I did only like fat men until this point but god, you've converted me. Abs plznow." I really can't see the allure in pursuing someone that has _pointedly declared_ they're not attracted to you. And I can only imagine it's worse when they're justifying their attraction to _you._ What a twat.


----------



## x0emnem0x

IC I miss kissing him. :x


----------



## lille

I cannot stop obsessing over the puppy. These next five weeks are going to be excruciating. That and when I have to fly back home after finally getting to meet him. Damn you long distance, damn you.


----------



## Surlysomething

I've been watching a lot of comedy lately as it's so much nicer to laugh than it is to sit around thinking about the bullshit in your life. I'm especially loving all the Lip Sync Battles with Jimmy Fallon all over again.

An oldie, but a goodie.


----------



## Amaranthine

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmK4uS8HaA8[/ame]

I'm pretty excited that they're actually making a film adaptation of a Pynchon book. It looks like exactly the overly silly, absurd, drugged up detective story I'd expect. I know it's just a trailer, but it's giving me vibes that match that of the book itself. 

As for the confession, I never realized what the correct pronunciation of "Joaquin" was until today. But in my head, I'll always hear it as the phonetic pronunciation because I'm stubborn and like it better


----------



## x0emnem0x

I want to jump his bones. This distance between us physically after having already been with him, knowing what it's like to have him... it is death.


----------



## Yakatori

Amaranthine said:


> "_...correct pronunciation of "Joaquin" was until today. But in my head, I'll always hear it as the phonetic pronunciation because I'm stubborn and like it better _"


I was kind of worried for you going out to the West Coast. That you might find yourself around _La Jolla_. After all, those guys can get kind of sensitive about stuff like that sometimes...[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ruh_0MRI_8Q[/ame]


----------



## Amaranthine

Yakatori said:


> I was kind of worried for you going out to the West Coast. That you might find yourself around _La Jolla_. After all, those guys can get kind of sensitive about stuff like that sometimes...



Funny _you_ mention it, because La Jolla is exactly where I was staying when I went to California. It was a confusing time in my life. 

"La...Jolla? The J can't be right, it just can't be. I'm going to do this correctly!" 

"So is it like...holla? Still doesn't sound quite right. Goddamn it, what have I gotten myself into?" 

"IT'S LIKE HOYA? I never would have guessed that, even though I very well know how to say jalapeño...and chicken in Spanish."


----------



## Cobra Verde

The day that it becomes socially acceptable to slap cell phones out of peoples' hands will be the greatest of my life. :smitten:


----------



## Yakatori

Look, it's like the whole legalization movement. When *everybody's* doing it..._because they can_, it kind of loses something, right?

It's not as cool.....


----------



## Treach

I can't tell if the way I handle emotional turmoil nowadays makes me self-actualized or self-destructive.


----------



## lille

Broke down in tears in both my classes today.


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> The day that it becomes socially acceptable to slap cell phones out of peoples' hands will be the greatest of my life. :smitten:



Please move to Toronto. Did I mention I'm getting divorced? (Truth. Separated for nearly 1 month now).


----------



## lille

My friend is pregnant and super excited about it. I think she and her husband aren't actually ready for a baby and it's going to be way harder than she thinks it's going to be. I'm trying to act excited for her, but I'm really not.


----------



## JayDanger

I confess that I totally missed a license test today, and am officially unlicensed until I can go to the drive test centre tomorrow and get a new one. 

I feel so "chained down" right now it's ridiculous!


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> Please move to Toronto. Did I mention I'm getting divorced? (Truth. Separated for nearly 1 month now).


*packs frantically*


----------



## Amaranthine

Esther said:


> IC, I don't like pumpkin spice ANYTHING.





ODFFA said:


> I got'CHO back on this, Miss Esther! fat9276 and Amaranthine can have alllll the pumpkinz >.<



For some reason, I remembered these posts from way back when and thought I might give you a little vindication when I saw this:


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> For some reason, I remembered these posts from way back when and thought I might give you a little vindication when I saw this



Dude! This is fantastic. I was just randomly thinking about those posts the other day. I love how much Esther inspires us to food rant with her :happy: 

So, should anyone be scared off by the surely-salient info above, allow me to offer a potential alternative:


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess to not knowing how to feel about this.


----------



## BigChaz

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to not knowing how to feel about this.



Suddenly he is slightly less funny. Still a baller though!


----------



## fritzi

Galifianakis is one of those guys who simply looks a lot better heavier. His head is too large in proportion to his body when he's thinner. 

Also- this is a sure sign his career is going down hill. This looks like one of these (mostly futile) attempts to revamp it. 

There is a good niche market for fat actors - dieting yourself out of that niche is jeopardizing job security. 
Or can you think of any fat actor or actress who was as successful after major weight loss?


----------



## BigChaz

fritzi said:


> Galifianakis is one of those guys who simply looks a lot better heavier. His head is too large in proportion to his body when he's thinner.
> 
> Also- this is a sure sign his career is going down hill. This looks like one of these (mostly futile) attempts to revamp it.
> 
> There is a good niche market for fat actors - dieting yourself out of that niche is jeopardizing job security.
> Or can you think of any fat actor or actress who was as successful after major weight loss?



Jonah Hill

Rickey Gervais 

Seth Rogen


----------



## lille

fritzi said:


> Galifianakis is one of those guys who simply looks a lot better heavier. His head is too large in proportion to his body when he's thinner.



I agree, something looks off. I mean, great for him if he's happy and obviously my aesthetic preferences have no bearing on his body, but yeah, personally I think he looked better heavier. Though part of it could be the haircut...


----------



## fritzi

BigChaz;2100706
Jonah Hill - last notable acting was in Moneyball- he was fat in that. Also his weight loss seems to have been only temporary; he's back to his pre-diet size.
Rickey Gervais - wasn't that heavy so he wasn't necessarily type cast as 'the fat guy'.
Seth Rogen - has always been and still is varying degrees of chubby. Even Hollywood didn't succeed in imprisoning him in the 'fat' department.
[/QUOTE said:


> ..................


----------



## x0emnem0x

Surlysomething said:


> I confess to not knowing how to feel about this.



Love him, but it better be a joke! lol


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> Dude! This is fantastic. I was just randomly thinking about those posts the other day. I love how much Esther inspires us to food rant with her :happy:
> 
> So, should anyone be scared off by the surely-salient info above, allow me to offer a potential alternative:





Amaranthine said:


> For some reason, I remembered these posts from way back when and thought I might give you a little vindication when I saw this:



Ok so i was with you until i had a pizzuki? (may have ballsed the spelling up on that) it was super good in my mouth. Hozay's fault.


----------



## biglynch

also...enjoy 

View attachment 10431674_951365551546628_4295210424907360635_n.jpg


----------



## rellis10

I confess.... I now feel like making some pumpkin soup :doh:


----------



## fritzi

biglynch said:


> also...enjoy



That's a joke isn't it? Doctored photo?


----------



## ODFFA

biglynch said:


> .....it was super good in my mouth. Hozay's fault.


+


biglynch said:


> also...enjoy
> *Pumpkin spice *ALL* the things*


+


rellis10 said:


> I confess.... I now feel like making some pumpkin soup :doh:


=
Mind.....corrupted.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Pumpkin spice everything!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I love this way too much.

:bow:



biglynch said:


> also...enjoy


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy crap. Do I love this one more? I just might. :bow:




Lil BigginZ said:


> Pumpkin spice everything!!!!


----------



## GhostEater

I once got a dice stuck in my belly button.


----------



## loopytheone

GhostEater said:


> I once got a dice stuck in my belly button.



How, why, and would you be willing to do it again?! =p


----------



## GhostEater

How: Just sorta thunked it in there. Pushed it in.

Why: Because sometimes we need to push the envelope. We need to grab that horizon and see what awaits us.

Willing to do it again: It was pretty scary that first time. I didn't know if I was going to die with that thing in there. But yeah I'd do it again for a lark...but this time I'd keep it a secret.

e: Also, I guess I'm willing to do it for money or favors. Just putting it out there.


----------



## bayone

GhostEater said:


> I once got a dice stuck in my belly button.



Pretty sure it's a diamond you're supposed to wear in there.


So, was it six-sided or 20-sided?


----------



## GhostEater

It was a d6 so it hurt a bit. If it were a d20 it wouldn't have had those corners getting in the way.

I was like a human game of Trouble.


----------



## lille

I'm adjusting to the hospital environment. Random shrieks no longer grab my attention and hearing doctors say "So if you're going to lick a wall, don't lick the one in so-and-so's office because I already licked it." isn't considered totally bizarre.


----------



## Surlysomething

By the end of the week even the people I like are annoying the fuck out of me at work.


----------



## Jack Secret

lille said:


> I'm adjusting to the hospital environment. Random shrieks no longer grab my attention and hearing doctors say "So if you're going to lick a wall, don't lick the one in so-and-so's office because I already licked it." isn't considered totally bizarre.



just holy shit! What hospital are you at?!


----------



## lille

Jack Secret said:


> just… holy shit! What hospital are you at?!



It's a children's psychiatric hospital. The wall licking is part of exposure therapy for kids with OCD who have a fear of germs. The doctor licked the wall with the kid as way to be supportive.


----------



## Jack Secret

lille said:


> It's a children's psychiatric hospital. The wall licking is part of exposure therapy for kids with OCD who have a fear of germs. The doctor licked the wall with the kid as way to be supportive.



gotcha. That would explain a lot. You've got to admire that Dr.. Sounds like he's open to going the extra mile for those little guys


----------



## lille

Jack Secret said:


> gotcha. That would explain a lot. You've got to admire that Dr.. Sounds like he's open to going the extra mile for those little guys



The staff is phenomenal. They really do care about these kids. I work with ages 4 to 17. It's not easy, but I love it.


----------



## Fuzzy

lille said:


> I'm adjusting to the hospital environment. Random shrieks no longer grab my attention and hearing doctors say "So if you're going to lick a wall, don't lick the one in so-and-so's office because I already licked it." isn't considered totally bizarre.



The shrieks and the screaming didn't really get to me. However, one of my offices was above a seclusion room in the childrens unit. The sad, hurt, whimper always drove me out of the building.


----------



## lille

Fuzzy said:


> The shrieks and the screaming didn't really get to me. However, one of my offices was above a seclusion room in the childrens unit. The sad, hurt, whimper always drove me out of the building.



Luckily I haven't seen seclusion or restraints have to be used very often. I've actually seen more kids ask to go into the seclusion room to take space than I've seen kids have to go in. The office I use is right near the OT rooms, therapeutic kitchen, and classrooms that the Autism units uses, so we just get a lot of noise from the non verbal kids.


----------



## Fuzzy

When the directions for replacing components in a toilet tank warn you not to overtighten the bolts because you might crack the tank, this is truth.

fml.


----------



## Fuzzy

lille said:


> Luckily I haven't seen seclusion or restraints have to be used very often. I've actually seen more kids ask to go into the seclusion room to take space than I've seen kids have to go in. The office I use is right near the OT rooms, therapeutic kitchen, and classrooms that the Autism units uses, so we just get a lot of noise from the non verbal kids.



The campus I was on was in a constant state of flux as very old buildings were demolished, slightly old were renovated, and new buildings sprang up. My office moved to three different locations: 1) above the childrens unit 2) next to Boys Youth and right above Geriatrics, and finally 3) across the hall from QA and Admissions.


----------



## lille

Fuzzy said:


> The campus I was on was in a constant state of flux as very old buildings were demolished, slightly old were renovated, and new buildings sprang up. My office moved to three different locations: 1) above the childrens unit 2) next to Boys Youth and right above Geriatrics, and finally 3) across the hall from QA and Admissions.




The hospital where I'm at is a purely child and adolescent hospital. Ages 3ish to 17. It's been around forever (it was actually the first child specific psych hospital in the US if I remember correctly) but they've done a great job keeping it updated. It's definitely intense, but I absolutely love it.


----------



## Jack Secret

Fuzzy said:


> When the directions for replacing components in a toilet tank warn you not to overtighten the bolts because you might crack the tank, this is truth.
> 
> fml.



damn That sucks doesn't it?:doh:


----------



## Jack Secret

lille said:


> The hospital where I'm at is a purely child and adolescent hospital. Ages 3ish to 17. It's been around forever (it was actually the first child specific psych hospital in the US if I remember correctly) but they've done a great job keeping it updated. It's definitely intense, but I absolutely love it.



it may sound weird, but thanks for dedicating your career to working with these young people. I always thought it would be a truly sad job seeing kids in varying degrees of despair, but you do always see the little accomplishments that they start making everyday.


----------



## Jack Secret

GhostEater said:


> How: Just sorta thunked it in there. Pushed it in.
> 
> Why: Because sometimes we need to push the envelope. We need to grab that horizon and see what awaits us.
> 
> Willing to do it again: It was pretty scary that first time. I didn't know if I was going to die with that thing in there. But yeah I'd do it again for a lark...but this time I'd keep it a secret.
> 
> e: Also, I guess I'm willing to do it for money or favors. Just putting it out there.



I guess it's good to get acquainted with that part of your body. On more than one occasion I've seen adventurous couples engage in intercourse(?) With that orifice. Be prepared!


----------



## lille

Jack Secret said:


> it may sound weird, but thanks for dedicating your career to working with these young people. I always thought it would be a truly sad job seeing kids in varying degrees of despair, but you do always see the little accomplishments that they start making everyday.



I appreciate it. It's not easy, there are days where I get into my car and I cry. I've had dreams about some of the kids. But knowing that I gave them one hour where they felt successful and good about themselves. Totally worth it.


----------



## Surlysomething

I haven't felt like myself for quite awhile.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't felt like myself for quite awhile.



I can feel you if you like and let you know if you're still you.


----------



## Surlysomething

Yes, please!

My day just improved immensely.


----------



## Amaranthine

Halloween at my parents' house basically entails wearing whatever random shit I can put together, getting drunk, and handing out candy. Except my neighborhood is deserted, so I'm just getting drunk in weird clothes. I think I'm fine with this, actually. Maybe I'll do it every Friday.


----------



## CleverBomb

Amaranthine said:


> Halloween at my parents' house basically entails wearing whatever random shit I can put together, getting drunk, and handing out candy. Except my neighborhood is deserted, so I'm just *getting drunk in weird clothes. *I think I'm fine with this, actually. *Maybe I'll do it every Friday.*


Quoted because this should really Be A Thing.
Everywhere. 
Kinda like Causal Friday, but with booze and peculiar clothes!


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> Halloween at my parents' house basically entails wearing whatever random shit I can put together, getting drunk, and handing out candy. Except my neighborhood is deserted, so I'm just getting drunk in weird clothes. I think I'm fine with this, actually. Maybe I'll do it every Friday.



Mine was meant to involve costume and beer, but thanks to a shity shoe, I broke a leg and spent some time in Newcastle general. It sucked big time. Now I don't so much as confess, but beg someone to come look after me.


----------



## HDANGEL15

biglynch said:


> Mine was meant to involve costume and beer, but thanks to a shity shoe, I broke a leg and spent some time in Newcastle general. It sucked big time. Now I don't so much as confess, but beg someone to come look after me.



*I am on my way...what's the pay? 

do you like dogs?*


----------



## biglynch

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I am on my way...what's the pay?
> 
> do you like dogs?*



Pay is negotiable, hugs or smooches. Combined deal available.

I do indeed like dogs. Bruno has some ground rules on other dogs.


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that I am kinda wanting to go find a nice asexual girl and be with her and we could play video games and make cakes and watch movies together and be together... unfortunately, finding another ace is hard enough, finding one that is romantically attracted to other girls and that is attracted to chubs like me is more or less impossible... plus the chances of them living near me... *sighs*


----------



## Melian

Getting divorced has given me time to come up with a new, dastardly plan: 

Step 1: date guys who are just entering their 30's.
Step 2: watch metabolisms crap out
Step 3: profit.

I'm already seeing returns on this. Terribly cute guy, gained some 30 lbs "for no reason," recently - he constantly complains of pants not fitting/shirts not buttoning. Oh god, I'm just sitting there trying to stop my pants from sliding off my body.


----------



## Tad

Melian said:


> Getting divorced has given me time to come up with a new, dastardly plan:
> 
> Step 1: date guys who are just entering their 30's.
> Step 2: watch metabolisms crap out
> Step 3: profit.
> 
> I'm already seeing returns on this. Terribly cute guy, gained some 30 lbs "for no reason," recently - he constantly complains of pants not fitting/shirts not buttoning. Oh god, I'm just sitting there trying to stop my pants from sliding off my body.



ROFL!

Although, as many FA found when counting on women's metabolism slowing down in college found, it ain't ever consistent. But I do wish you the best of luck with your new dastardly plan


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> ROFL!
> 
> Although, as many FA found when counting on women's metabolism slowing down in college found, it ain't ever consistent. But I do wish you the best of luck with your new dastardly plan



What did I just say, Tad?!

Results are already visible. LOL


----------



## lille

I have absolutely no desire to do any of my school work. I want to go back to Texas and hang out with my boyfriend, eat vegetarian s'mores, and play with our puppy.


----------



## Amaranthine

Melian said:


> Getting divorced has given me time to come up with a new, dastardly plan:
> 
> Step 1: date guys who are just entering their 30's.
> Step 2: watch metabolisms crap out
> Step 3: profit.
> 
> I'm already seeing returns on this. Terribly cute guy, gained some 30 lbs "for no reason," recently - he constantly complains of pants not fitting/shirts not buttoning. Oh god, I'm just sitting there trying to stop my pants from sliding off my body.



I had high hopes about the "Freshman 15" when I went into college. But it either didn't work or a mere 15 wasn't worth noticing. It would have taken a Freshman 200 for most of them, and I imagine any school would really start to re-evaluate things if that happened. 

I'm glad you're having better luck, though. I hope the metabolism reaper (the tooth fairy of adulthood, apparently) continues to bless you with perving material


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> I had high hopes about the "Freshman 15" when I went into college. But it either didn't work or a mere 15 wasn't worth noticing. It would have taken a Freshman 200 for most of them, and I imagine any school would really start to re-evaluate things if that happened.
> 
> I'm glad you're having better luck, though. I hope the metabolism reaper (the tooth fairy of adulthood, apparently) continues to bless you with perving material



I was also looking out for the Freshman 15 and had the same sad experience. This time, though, I had no expectations....maybe that's why it's so sweet. The gift you never thought you'd receive, and so on. Heh.


----------



## Treach

Melian said:


> Getting divorced has given me time to come up with a new, dastardly plan:
> 
> Step 1: date guys who are just entering their 30's.
> Step 2: watch metabolisms crap out
> Step 3: profit.
> 
> I'm already seeing returns on this. Terribly cute guy, gained some 30 lbs "for no reason," recently - he constantly complains of pants not fitting/shirts not buttoning. Oh god, I'm just sitting there trying to stop my pants from sliding off my body.



Cut out the middleman and date dudes who are just entering their 30s that have already gotten on the corpulence wagon!


----------



## biglynch

I C I'm not ready to make decision that I think someone wants me to make already. I still want to aim for the big dream. At this point that won't involve them. Dang.


----------



## Melian

Treach said:


> Cut out the middleman and date dudes who are just entering their 30s that have already gotten on the corpulence wagon!



That would be fanfuckingtastic, except that I never seem to meet fat dudes who satisfy my few basic requirements:
1. nice face
2. employed
3. mutual interests

When I'm in the US for work...oh yes...they are there. Too bad I don't live there.



biglynch said:


> I C I'm not ready to make decision that I think someone wants me to make already. I still want to aim for the big dream. At this point that won't involve them. Dang.



Drop 'em like Cain dropped Abel.


----------



## Fuzzy

I may need to move to Canada. Hmm.


----------



## tankyguy

Treach said:


> Cut out the middleman and date dudes who are just entering their 30s that have already gotten on the corpulence wagon!



This. This works.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

ODFFA said:


> IC my new plan is a "Face it, you've become an ace and an aro, at least until further notice" kind of thing.....
> 
> *1. Stop trying to have sexytime. All attempts have had dismal results for months now.*
> 2. Stop trying to cultivate romantic daydreams out of thin air. You're no longer buying into them anyway.
> 3. Instead, spend that time doing productive / geeky things and platonically crushing on admiration-worthy females.
> 
> Like Cara Santa Maria, for example :wubu:



You know where to find me.


----------



## Saisha

ODFFA said:


> IC my new plan is a "Face it, you've become an ace and an aro, at least until further notice" kind of thing.....
> 
> 1. Stop trying to have sexytime. All attempts have had dismal results for months now.
> 2. Stop trying to cultivate romantic daydreams out of thin air. You're no longer buying into them anyway.
> 3. Instead, spend that time doing productive things....





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You know where to find me.



I think we need to start crowdfunding to get Odette over here!


----------



## biglynch

Saisha said:


> I think we need to start crowdfunding to get Odette over here!



If the target is missed, I hear London is cheaper in flights. Just saying.


----------



## ODFFA

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You know where to find me.





Saisha said:


> I think we need to start crowdfunding to get Odette over here!





biglynch said:


> If the target is missed, I hear London is cheaper in flights. Just saying.



Mwhahahaha!

View attachment 2014-11-07_0913.jpg


----------



## biglynch

ODFFA said:


> Mwhahahaha!
> 
> View attachment 117296



Two's company and three's a crowd. Well you literally have a crowd. So I guess you should go fund the crap out of this.


----------



## loopytheone

biglynch said:


> Two's company and three's a crowd. Well you literally have a crowd. So I guess you should go fund the crap out of this.



Clearly, me, you and Odette should start some sort of London-based Dims party and make everyone else jealous! =p


----------



## TwilightStarr

This is a true story!!


----------



## x0emnem0x

So I made out with a girl last night for the first time in ever. 

That was a thing.


----------



## lille

It's hard to focus on homework when you're worried about your puppy possibly having a potentially fatal birth defect.

The hardest thing about this semester is that I feel like I never really have time to breathe. It's one thing after another and I'm exhausted, emotionally and physically. I need a break.


----------



## loopytheone

lille said:


> It's hard to focus on homework when you're worried about your puppy possibly having a potentially fatal birth defect.
> 
> The hardest thing about this semester is that I feel like I never really have time to breathe. It's one thing after another and I'm exhausted, emotionally and physically. I need a break.



I'm so sorry to hear that about your puppy. Is there any tests they can do to find out?


----------



## biglynch

loopytheone said:


> Clearly, me, you and Odette should start some sort of London-based Dims party and make everyone else jealous! =p



I'm down, that's 2 out of 3... Now ODFFA, WE NEED A CROWD!!!

Also I confess I've hit a dating hot streak. This is good.


----------



## lille

I need to be writing my giant research paper but I'm sick and all I want to do is curl up under my blankets and watch Supernatural on Netflix.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sometimes the only place I want to be is in my car.


----------



## Fuzzy

Surly's above post made me think of driving thru a wet pine forest after a hard shower when the smell of fresh pine permeates the air and washes every stressful thought away.


----------



## TwilightStarr

So... I have came to the conclusion that no matter what I do, I will always be wrong, no matter what I say or do and I am pretty sure that to some people, I am just the Devil!!  :doh:  :blink:


----------



## djudex

TwilightStarr said:


> So... I have came to the conclusion that no matter what I do, I will always be wrong, no matter what I say or do and I am pretty sure that to some people, I am just the Devil!!  :doh:  :blink:



Sup Satan? I enjoy your work and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.


----------



## Goreki

TwilightStarr said:


> So... I have came to the conclusion that no matter what I do, I will always be wrong, no matter what I say or do and I am pretty sure that to some people, I am just the Devil!!  :doh:  :blink:


that is wrong, you are wrong for saying that. Wrong.


----------



## TwilightStarr

djudex said:


> Sup Satan? I enjoy your work and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.



And to take a line from my nephew's favorite movie, Wreck It Ralph - "It's pronounced Sateen" 
Thanks!




Goreki said:


> that is wrong, you are wrong for saying that. Wrong.



Thanks for letting me know I was wrong, I am so used to being right, all the time!


----------



## ODFFA

Speaking of being wrong, I had absolutely no idea that that was Ricky Gervais playing the lead in The Invention of Lying


----------



## balletguy

ODFFA said:


> Speaking of being wrong, I had absolutely no idea that that was Ricky Gervais playing the lead in The Invention of Lying




Should be good then.


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that I am sick of people trying to take advantage of my kindness. 

I have not been on Skype for months as there is this friend there who tries to convince me to come on cam and present myself as wank-material every time we talk. Every. Single. Time. He is really nice and helpful other than that though. 

I finally got the courage today to go back on Skype and he starts it again. So I end up telling him straight that I am not interested in doing those things with him (he was talking about how bad things have happened to him and he really wants somebody who can be a friend and a sexual partner). His response was basically to ignore me and then when I said I was going offline he said something to the effect of how he was 'sure we could come to a compromise on the sexual things'. And it just pissed. me. off.

I don't owe him this. I don't have to compromise on anything or do anything I'm not comfortable with and I am sick of feeling guilty and being emotionally blackmailed into these things. It isn't fair that I have been chased away from my Skype because of this. He is a super nice person other than that thought, really sweet and thoughtful, so I end up feeling like a jerk.

To be honest I'm kinda sick of all my 'friends' on there. Most of the guys only want to convince me to cam with them or whine and complain about how it isn't fair I don't want to be their girlfriend and I am just sick of it. I don't want any of this. I admit I am seriously considering just blocking them all. 

They might seem like nice people but they obviously aren't if they just want to manipulate me into doing things I don't want to do.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

loopytheone said:


> I confess that I am sick of people trying to take advantage of my kindness.
> 
> I have not been on Skype for months as there is this friend there who tries to convince me to come on cam and present myself as wank-material every time we talk. Every. Single. Time. He is really nice and helpful other than that though.
> 
> I finally got the courage today to go back on Skype and he starts it again. So I end up telling him straight that I am not interested in doing those things with him (he was talking about how bad things have happened to him and he really wants somebody who can be a friend and a sexual partner). His response was basically to ignore me and then when I said I was going offline he said something to the effect of how he was 'sure we could come to a compromise on the sexual things'. And it just pissed. me. off.
> 
> I don't owe him this. I don't have to compromise on anything or do anything I'm not comfortable with and I am sick of feeling guilty and being emotionally blackmailed into these things. It isn't fair that I have been chased away from my Skype because of this. He is a super nice person other than that thought, really sweet and thoughtful, so I end up feeling like a jerk.
> 
> To be honest I'm kinda sick of all my 'friends' on there. Most of the guys only want to convince me to cam with them or whine and complain about how it isn't fair I don't want to be their girlfriend and I am just sick of it. I don't want any of this. I admit I am seriously considering just blocking them all.
> 
> They might seem like nice people but they obviously aren't if they just want to manipulate me into doing things I don't want to do.



Honestly, I'd just block them and remove anybody else who gives you that type of scenario. That isn't fair for you and you shouldn't have to feel guilty for using Skype.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

loopytheone said:


> I confess that I am sick of people trying to take advantage of my kindness.
> 
> I have not been on Skype for months as there is this friend there who tries to convince me to come on cam and present myself as wank-material every time we talk. Every. Single. Time. He is really nice and helpful other than that though.
> 
> I finally got the courage today to go back on Skype and he starts it again. So I end up telling him straight that I am not interested in doing those things with him (he was talking about how bad things have happened to him and he really wants somebody who can be a friend and a sexual partner). His response was basically to ignore me and then when I said I was going offline he said something to the effect of how he was 'sure we could come to a compromise on the sexual things'. And it just pissed. me. off.
> 
> I don't owe him this. I don't have to compromise on anything or do anything I'm not comfortable with and I am sick of feeling guilty and being emotionally blackmailed into these things. It isn't fair that I have been chased away from my Skype because of this. He is a super nice person other than that thought, really sweet and thoughtful, so I end up feeling like a jerk.
> 
> To be honest I'm kinda sick of all my 'friends' on there. Most of the guys only want to convince me to cam with them or whine and complain about how it isn't fair I don't want to be their girlfriend and I am just sick of it. I don't want any of this. I admit I am seriously considering just blocking them all.
> 
> They might seem like nice people but they obviously aren't if they just want to manipulate me into doing things I don't want to do.



I was incredibly drunk and talking to a friend a few days ago. I was unfortunately that person. I asked her for a picture of herself. I've done this one other time to her. When I came to, I felt incredibly shitty. It still bothers me that my mind went there, but I was drunk and it's in the past. Luckily she's one of the most amazing people I've never met and she handled it with poise and that was the end of that. 

With all that being said, you, as a grown ass adult, have the right to tell anyone to fuck right off for any reason. Especially if that reason is that they make you feel bad about yourself. Don't let other assholes hold you back. 

Chin up, chest out, and keep moving forward.


----------



## lucca23v2

Loopy, 

I agree with Hozay and Lil. If a person can not accept your boundaries, then they are not worth your time in any capacity.


----------



## lille

Anyone who is nice to you only to try to get something from you isn't actually a nice person. You deserve to be treated well and have your boundaries respected.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Loop, I tend to agree with the others. You've told him how you feel, he doesn't get it or doesn't want to get it.....enough said.

Every ending is a new beginning. Spend your time in search of better friends and you might find what it is YOU want from a friendship.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I've got a hot date on Friday, to a cool bar with arcade games and I'm not even all that excited for it.


----------



## Fuzzy

pecan pie made (check) corn muffins for dressing (check) overloaded pizza (check check)


----------



## loopytheone

Lil BigginZ said:


> Honestly, I'd just block them and remove anybody else who gives you that type of scenario. That isn't fair for you and you shouldn't have to feel guilty for using Skype.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I was incredibly drunk and talking to a friend a few days ago. I was unfortunately that person. I asked her for a picture of herself. I've done this one other time to her. When I came to, I felt incredibly shitty. It still bothers me that my mind went there, but I was drunk and it's in the past. Luckily she's one of the most amazing people I've never met and she handled it with poise and that was the end of that.
> 
> With all that being said, you, as a grown ass adult, have the right to tell anyone to fuck right off for any reason. Especially if that reason is that they make you feel bad about yourself. Don't let other assholes hold you back.
> 
> Chin up, chest out, and keep moving forward.





lucca23v2 said:


> Loopy,
> 
> I agree with Hozay and Lil. If a person can not accept your boundaries, then they are not worth your time in any capacity.





lille said:


> Anyone who is nice to you only to try to get something from you isn't actually a nice person. You deserve to be treated well and have your boundaries respected.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Loop, I tend to agree with the others. You've told him how you feel, he doesn't get it or doesn't want to get it.....enough said.
> 
> Every ending is a new beginning. Spend your time in search of better friends and you might find what it is YOU want from a friendship.



Thank you all so much, you are all such awesome people, I know you are right but it sinks in more hearing it from other people, you know? So thank you. 

And Hozay, I'm glad she handled it that well, and I hope the date goes well too!


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't feel like trying anymore.



I'm invisible.


----------



## lille

Surlysomething said:


> I don't feel like trying anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm invisible.



Hang in there. Feeling invisible is a shitty feeling and in sorry you're going through that.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks. I don't feel like trying, but I keep doing it so at least that's something.

TGIF



lille said:


> Hang in there. Feeling invisible is a shitty feeling and in sorry you're going through that.


----------



## ODFFA

Saw something just now that I so wish I could be a part of. But I'm almost positive I'd be intruding if I tried to become a part of it. I have a lump in my throat and a tight knot in my stomach. Feeling a little left out. And I feel like I'm being an entitled brat for feeling left out. But it's there - the lump and the knot are still there......

:'(


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> Saw something just now that I so wish I could be a part of. But I'm almost positive I'd be intruding if I tried to become a part of it. I have a lump in my throat and a tight knot in my stomach. Feeling a little left out. And I feel like I'm being an entitled brat for feeling left out. But it's there - the lump and the knot are still there......
> 
> :'(



Bring it in for a hug little lady, I know that feels.


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I don't feel like trying anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm invisible.



I was going to offer a hug, but I didn't see you anywhere. 

Now that the hack joke is out of the way, I hope your feeling better.



ODFFA said:


> Saw something just now that I so wish I could be a part of. But I'm almost positive I'd be intruding if I tried to become a part of it. I have a lump in my throat and a tight knot in my stomach. Feeling a little left out. And I feel like I'm being an entitled brat for feeling left out. But it's there - the lump and the knot are still there......
> 
> :'(



It's only being an entitled brat if you act out on it. Otherwise it's just being human to feel that way. A feeling I'm afraid we all have known from time to time. Hugs to you too.


----------



## Fuzzy

Feeling left out too. *shrug*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy said:


> Feeling left out too. *shrug*




Lol

*hugxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, R. It will pass i'm sure.






LeoGibson said:


> I was going to offer a hug, but I didn't see you anywhere.
> 
> Now that the hack joke is out of the way, I hope your feeling better.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I had a nuclear bomb thrown in my lap last night and I am simply numb. I can't believe....THIS ...happened. I honestly don't know what I am feeling right now other than disbelief.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I don't understand Hookup culture. 

I confess I'd hookup with a majority of the people here...I'm looking at you CANADIANS and south-Africans.


----------



## djudex

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I don't understand Hookup culture.
> 
> I confess I'd hookup with a majority of the people here...I'm looking at you CANADIANS and south-Africans.



The first thing I thought of posting was "COME AT ME BRO!" but that takes on all sorts or terrifying subtext.


----------



## ManBeef

I freeball most of the time now. It just feels safer and natural.


----------



## Melian

I am LOVING being single again, after being trapped in a shitty marriage for way too long.

Feels so goddamn amazing


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> I am LOVING being single again, after being trapped in a shitty marriage for way too long.
> 
> Feels so goddamn amazing



*what were you thinking....you don't strike me as the happily ever after type*


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Melian said:


> I am LOVING being single again, after being trapped in a shitty marriage for way too long.
> 
> Feels so goddamn amazing



Doesn't it? Like when you were a kid, waking up on the first day of summer vacation... :happy:


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *what were you thinking....you don't strike me as the happily ever after type*



I was young and stupid - give me a break 



Dr. Feelgood said:


> Doesn't it? Like when you were a kid, waking up on the first day of summer vacation... :happy:



YES! You get it.


----------



## lille

Two car accidents in a three days. Fuck this week


----------



## youareneverready

lille said:


> Two car accidents in a three days. Fuck this week



Eek! Are you/was everyone involved okay?


----------



## lille

youareneverready said:


> Eek! Are you/was everyone involved okay?



Luckily they were both minor. I just got shook up and I'm just frustrated and upset. The first was an old lady tried to scoot her giant suv into my lane where there was no space. She didn't even stop so I couldn't get her information or anything even though I beeped and flashed my lights, she just drove away. And then last night I was leaving a parking lot and was watching a cat car on my left and didn't even see the one coming from my right, I have no idea where he came from so I ended up bumping his driver side door. Luckily it's not too too bad but still gonna suck and bump up my insurance.


----------



## Fatwasad

I confess that our family only plays video games and does not care about doing things outside because everything out there is too expensive oO


----------



## youareneverready

I confess that even though I hate working in retail, especially this time of year, every so often on the Men's department a customer will talk needing to go up a size or something in that vein and I instantly hear porn-bass in my head...


----------



## Saisha

I confess I laughed seeing the picture of the parrot named the same as a good friend on top of someone's head and someone else posted a comment about praying the parrot doesn't poop and so now if I think of my friend today, I think "____, please don't poop!"


----------



## lovelocs

I have been smiling through an awful lot lately.


I confess that I do get bored. 
I confess that I do get angry.
I confess that I do lose my temper.
I confess that there are people in my crosshairs,
and they earned the enmity I have toward them.


----------



## Surlysomething

what has been seen can't be unseen


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> what has been seen can't be unseen



Was it winking at you?


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh hell no. Haha.



LeoGibson said:


> Was it winking at you?


----------



## Goreki

I'm a coward. I cannot find the courage to do what I need to to move my life forward and be happy.

I'm too scared of a little temporary pain to fucking get it over with.
Fucking pussy.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Goreki said:


> I'm a coward. I cannot find the courage to do what I need to to move my life forward and be happy.
> 
> I'm too scared of a little temporary pain to fucking get it over with.
> Fucking pussy.



I got your back.


----------



## fritzi

Goreki said:


> I'm a coward. I cannot find the courage to do what I need to to move my life forward and be happy.
> 
> I'm too scared of a little temporary pain to fucking get it over with.
> Fucking pussy.



Know how you feel- exact same problem here. 

Hope the new year brings us both the strength and courage to show ourselves and the world what we can achieve! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

goreki said:


> i'm a coward. I cannot find the courage to do what i need to to move my life forward and be happy.
> 
> I'm too scared of a little temporary pain to fucking get it over with.
> Fucking pussy.



dump the hoe!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I have a secret Santa gift to still give. I care about this person but I have no idea what to get them!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Im an icecap junkie.

Tim hortons will be closing over christmas so i am going to buy like three large ones wih milk today. Then, i will defrost them day by day and add baileys...because the only thing better than an ice cap is an alchie version of it...!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Also i hate bringing my clean laundry upstairs...i have found if i time it right, my hubby moves my laundry and brings it up in order to make room for his laundry. I am so bad.


----------



## Surlysomething

I haven't left my apartment in two whole days. Haha.

I LOVE IT.


----------



## Aust99

Lol Love when that can happen.


----------



## Fuzzy

I just saw a picture of the daily commute in the snow. I share in the jubilation of not having to drive in this yuck until Jan 5th!


----------



## biglynch

IC that I've been a little neglectful of dims as of late, but hopefully I'll have my laptop back soon. Also im really happy with the little lady, just wish she wasn't 4 hours away


----------



## ODFFA

IC, there's one completely random event in music and one in television I cannot stop fantasising about. 

The music one: a mashup of Twist In My Sobriety and Sweet Dreams (Are Made Of This). Not dubstepped though, please!
TV: the producers of The Tudors deciding to do a follow-up series focusing on the reign of Bloody Mary.

Have no idea what it is about these two things or why I would lose my shit if they ever happened, but I would


----------



## BCHolly

I confess that I ate my bfs domino's cookie dough before he got home from work and claimed they forgot to send it! hee hee x


----------



## FatAndProud

So, I had my first intimate encounter with a BHM. He was probably 300lbs+, standing ~ 6'4". I am 315lbs, 5'6". 

It was very pleasurable on my end. He enjoyed my body, as well. He was very comfortable and hairy, so it was like cuddling with a teddy bear. He was very strong, had a great sense of humor, and had size 12 feet! I also loved that he was ALWAYS hungry :wubu: He ate a nachos bell grande, 5 tacos, and a crunchwrap supreme in one sitting. I was in awe. I acted like I was sleeping  I was loving it. lol But I was too shy to say that I liked it...I rubbed his belly in the morning to show appreciation lol I've only seen skinny guys that count calories! lol 

Unfortunately, things went sour. It was nothing to do with his size and everything to do with his attitude/self-esteem.


----------



## Surlysomething

I found brownie crumbs in my cleavage after lunch.


#bigtitsproblems


----------



## Melian

*motorboats*


----------



## Surlysomething

:batting: Hahaha




Melian said:


> *motorboats*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> *motorboats*





Surlysomething said:


> :batting: Hahaha



*watches*

Qwerty


----------



## bmwm2001

3 quick confessions.

1-in work, 6 months ago i moved to driving some heavy machinery instead of being on my feet. I have put on weight but have noticed that my leg muscles have deteriorated from inactivity and where my thighs WERE quite firm, are now soft and jiggle, and this turns me on.

2 - two of my best friends are getting married this year so have been trying to diet... And failing. Infact it looks like they've put on a few, especially the woman, and i fantasise about them both.

3- my girlfriend has HMS (Hyper Mobility Syndrome - it causes her joints to extend further than they're meant to which makes exorcise almost impossible unless she aches for days) this has made all the weight she's put on extra soft, extra jigglly, and increasing at an extra high rate. I don't like her having a condition, but i love what its making out of her. 

Dan x


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> *watches*
> 
> Qwerty



*motorboats Hozay*



bmwm2001 said:


> 2 - two of my best friends are getting married this year so have been trying to diet... And failing. Infact it looks like they've put on a few, especially the woman, and i fantasise about them both.



Confession: your second confession turned ME on. Haha.

And my own confession: I can't tell if my boyfriend is into gaining, but he seems like he might be. It's not something you can just come out and ask, because if you're wrong, you've set up a world of weirdness from that point onward. He gained 30-40 lbs since August, but really doesn't seem to care, aside from the occasional negative comment (but he might just be saying that because he feels he is supposed to say it??). He walks around shirtless all the time and has no problem with my constant groping  

I am hopeful.


----------



## lille

My friend sort of teasing me about how I can't leave to move to Texas is really starting to get on my nerves. I get she's upset about a friend moving away, but does she have to go on and on about how she'll make me change my mind every single time I mention it. If I'm such an important friend would it kill her to just be happy for me and leave it at that, just once.


----------



## MsBrightside

Melian said:


> I can't tell if my boyfriend is into gaining, but he seems like he might be. It's not something you can just come out and ask, because if you're wrong, you've set up a world of weirdness from that point onward. He gained 30-40 lbs since August, but really doesn't seem to care, aside from the occasional negative comment (but he might just be saying that because he feels he is supposed to say it??). He walks around shirtless all the time and has no problem with my constant groping
> 
> I am hopeful.


Glad you're enjoying your bf. 

I confess that I'm having an oh-so-exciting Friday night at home browsing the forums.


----------



## MsBrightside

I see that I'm making back-to-back posts, but I'm going to blame it on the rest of you for not posting more.  Remember, confession is supposed to be good for the soul!

I confess that I was observing a gorgeous man while waiting for a prescription at the pharmacy the other day. (Hey, there was nothing else to do, and he was right in front of me at the counter.) Dark hair and eyes, with a couple days' growth of beard, tattooed arms, about 6'3"; and yeah, he was a pretty big guy. Just to paint the picture, maybe about 350 lbs? He appeared to notice me looking at him and seemed a bit self-conscious; but his girlfriend was with him picking up her prescription, and he stepped up to surprise her with a hug. I smiled at them because I'm a sucker for a happy couple, and he struck up a brief, but friendly, conversation with me. This guy obviously knows an appreciative look when he sees one. He probably gets them from his girlfriend, and I'm pretty sure he had me pegged.  

The point of this story? If someone seems to be staring at you, it might not be a bad thing.


----------



## Tad

This long cold winter has my entire family acting like we have cabin fever, and it is getting to the point where my patience with their quirks (and I'm sure theirs with mine) is wearing awfully thin. Spring, you cannot get here soon enough!


----------



## Tad

quick test...


----------



## MattB

IC I can't see the last post in this thread.


----------



## lucca23v2

WTF...missing posts again?


----------



## Tad

I confess that I'm stumped by the missing post thing. I tried everything I could think of yesterday (as a regular poster and as a moderator) and could not see the tail end of this thread. Today it is showing up normally for me.


----------



## Marlayna

MsBrightside said:


> I see that I'm making back-to-back posts, but I'm going to blame it on the rest of you for not posting more.  Remember, confession is supposed to be good for the soul!
> 
> I confess that I was observing a gorgeous man while waiting for a prescription at the pharmacy the other day. (Hey, there was nothing else to do, and he was right in front of me at the counter.) Dark hair and eyes, with a couple days' growth of beard, tattooed arms, about 6'3"; and yeah, he was a pretty big guy. Just to paint the picture, maybe about 350 lbs? He appeared to notice me looking at him and seemed a bit self-conscious; but his girlfriend was with him picking up her prescription, and he stepped up to surprise her with a hug. I smiled at them because I'm a sucker for a happy couple, and he struck up a brief, but friendly, conversation with me. This guy obviously knows an appreciative look when he sees one. He probably gets them from his girlfriend, and I'm pretty sure he had me pegged.
> 
> The point of this story? If someone seems to be staring at you, it might not be a bad thing.


 I'm married, so I try not to admire any strange men, but that big boy would've definitely grabbed my attention. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Surlysomething

So yeah, major benefit of leaving the city for the suburbs? 
HOT HUSKY/CHUBBY DADS (and non-Dads) EVERYWHERE! Haha.

Eyecandy fiesta for this girl. :eat2:


----------



## ODFFA

You soak it up, Surls! 'Specially since my confession is kinda the opposite of that....

I feel like many of us [mostly F]FAs have lamented the lack of enjoyable porn options, and how we've had to compensate for that in different ways. But damn, I've been feeling that void lately with regard to rom-coms and the like. I've never felt much of a _need_ for this, since I haven't ever experienced....uh, daydreaming-constipation? before either. Or it's never bothered me. Right now? I really wouldn't have minded a, you know, broader selection.


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> So yeah, major benefit of leaving the city for the suburbs?
> HOT HUSKY/CHUBBY DADS (and non-Dads) EVERYWHERE! Haha.
> 
> Eyecandy fiesta for this girl. :eat2:



Ow ow ow! Sounds sexy.



ODFFA said:


> You soak it up, Surls! 'Specially since my confession is kinda the opposite of that....
> 
> I feel like many of us [mostly F]FAs have lamented the lack of enjoyable porn options, and how we've had to compensate for that in different ways. But damn, I've been feeling that void lately with regard to rom-coms and the like. I've never felt much of a _need_ for this, since I haven't ever experienced....uh, daydreaming-constipation? before either. Or it's never bothered me. Right now? I really wouldn't have minded a, you know, broader selection.



Ok, it sucks that you're feeling that way, however, "daydreaming-constipation" is pretty hilarious  Going to see if I can rep you yet, but probably can't, because I have rep-constipation.


----------



## Surlysomething

I tried to rep you, but I have rep-constipation as well.

:blink:




Melian said:


> Ow ow ow! Sounds sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it sucks that you're feeling that way, however, "daydreaming-constipation" is pretty hilarious  Going to see if I can rep you yet, but probably can't, because I have rep-constipation.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I've decided to be thin...we'll see how that goes.


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I've decided to be thin...we'll see how that goes.



Do whatever makes you happy Hozay! Just so long as you do your research and do it intelligently. Don't do any stupid shit that will wreck your health long term. Good luck dude!


----------



## Aust99

<3 Hozay!!!! We support you with anything you choose...


----------



## lille

Everyone around me thinks I have a plan and that I have things all worked out. In reality I have no idea what I'm doing and I'm absolutely terrified to not be a student anymore and to have to be a functioning adult.


----------



## Melian

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I've decided to be thin...we'll see how that goes.



You're already looking kind of thin, these days. Still attractive, though


----------



## agouderia

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I've decided to be thin...we'll see how that goes.





LeoGibson said:


> Do whatever makes you happy Hozay! Just so long as you do your research and do it intelligently. Don't do any stupid shit that will wreck your health long term. Good luck dude!





Aust99 said:


> <3 Hozay!!!! We support you with anything you choose...



All of this .... and somehow hoping you only mean 'thinner' and not what is considered 'thin' these days. 

Because people whom society full on calls 'thin' are those who I want to send a care package or enlist in the world food program :really sad:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

lille said:


> Everyone around me thinks I have a plan and that I have things all worked out. In reality I have no idea what I'm doing and I'm absolutely terrified to not be a student anymore and to have to be a functioning adult.


 
IC - I can pretty much assure you that almost none of the other adults do either 

"I can't adult today. Don't make me adult..."


----------



## LeoGibson

lille said:


> Everyone around me thinks I have a plan and that I have things all worked out. In reality* I have no idea what I'm doing* and I'm absolutely terrified to not be a student anymore and to have to be a *functioning adult.*



Hah! Welcome to actual adulthood. You are now in on the club and you have learned the first secret my dear. Very damn few of us have any idea what we are doing most of the time. We pretty much fly by the seat of our pants and hope for the best and that we don't do any irreparable damage to anyone or anything along the way!


----------



## Tad

Hozay and Lille-- I'm seconding what everyone else said.


----------



## Surlysomething

Pretty much. Haha

Some people act more "adult-like" though than others. (I try and stay away from them). The good thing, as cheesie as it sounds, is that you have a fresh start every day and no rules, right? 

PS: You do have to buy your own toilet paper. Sometimes I still forget.




LeoGibson said:


> Hah! Welcome to actual adulthood. You are now in on the club and you have learned the first secret my dear. Very damn few of us have any idea what we are doing most of the time. We pretty much fly by the seat of our pants and hope for the best and that we don't do any irreparable damage to anyone or anything along the way!


----------



## lille

Haha, thanks guys. I had a graduation meeting thing at school that day and they were "So about paying off student loans" and "We're the alumni committee, what are you doing with the rest of your life?" and all that and it was a little overwhelming.


----------



## lille

i spent the last hour reading about suicide methods. I'm not going to do it, but knowing it's an option is comforting.


----------



## BigChaz

lille said:


> i spent the last hour reading about suicide methods. I'm not going to do it, but knowing it's an option is comforting.



If you are researching suicide methods and knowing that you can kill yourself is comforting, I would seriously urge you to consider seeking counselling or help. I know that is the most cliche thing you could possibly hear right now, but imagine if anyone else said that to you - that the knowledge of how to kill themself was comforting. You would say the same thing, I reckon.

The knowledge of suicide might be "comforting" to you right now, but it's not an answer to anything. All suicide does is end a life for no fucking reason and then turn any temporary suffering you have into permanent suffering that anyone else that was ever in your life is going to have with them forever. Whatever pain or suffering you have now is either fixable, able to be worked around, or just bulldozed through as a strong person. Suicide takes away any and all options.


----------



## MsBrightside

lille said:


> i spent the last hour reading about suicide methods. I'm not going to do it, but knowing it's an option is comforting.


Oh, lille. Things must seem really overwhelming for you right now, but you have so much to look forward to. I'm sure that also sounds cliché, but it's the absolute truth in your case. Please try to get a good night's sleep, and maybe tomorrow you can talk to your bf or your mom and remind yourself how much they love you. Hugs to you, and I hope things start looking up for you soon.


----------



## ODFFA

lille said:


> i spent the last hour reading about suicide methods. I'm not going to do it, but knowing it's an option is comforting.



I was right there not too long ago. And yes, it is a very comforting thought. There was nothing I wanted more than a break from all the shittiness for a damn change, a permanent release.

We don't know each other well at all, really, but the thought of a world without you in it just doesn't sound right to me at all. Perhaps because, through picking up details here and there from your posts, I've come to admire you in different ways. I'm not trying to talk you into or out of anything, or striving to convince you of things you might not be able to feel right now. But you should still just know that. 

Do what you can, when you can. And pay zero attention to people's well-intentioned unhelpfulness, including mine. Talk is cheap, and this is about _your_ experience, your truth. I genuinely hope things turn around for you in a major way soon <3


----------



## lille

I wanted to say thank you so much for your concern and for taking the time to post. It really does mean a lot. 



BigChaz said:


> If you are researching suicide methods and knowing that you can kill yourself is comforting, I would seriously urge you to consider seeking counselling or help. I know that is the most cliche thing you could possibly hear right now, but imagine if anyone else said that to you - that the knowledge of how to kill themself was comforting. You would say the same thing, I reckon.
> 
> The knowledge of suicide might be "comforting" to you right now, but it's not an answer to anything. All suicide does is end a life for no fucking reason and then turn any temporary suffering you have into permanent suffering that anyone else that was ever in your life is going to have with them forever. Whatever pain or suffering you have now is either fixable, able to be worked around, or just bulldozed through as a strong person. Suicide takes away any and all options.



I've been in therapy before and I know it would probably be helpful for me to go back. I tried to go last year but with school I just can't afford it right now. I do think about how it would affect the people I love and that's a big part of the reason I haven't done it even though I've dealt with the thoughts on and off for the past ten years. I'm going that once I move and get a job I can go back in to therapy, possibly go back on meds again if that's what I need. 



MsBrightside said:


> Oh, lille. Things must seem really overwhelming for you right now, but you have so much to look forward to. I'm sure that also sounds cliché, but it's the absolute truth in your case. Please try to get a good night's sleep, and maybe tomorrow you can talk to your bf or your mom and remind yourself how much they love you. Hugs to you, and I hope things start looking up for you soon.



I was finally able to talk to my boyfriend around midnight and that helped a lot. Just hearing his voice helps ground me. He reminded me of all the good stuff I have going on in my life. 



ODFFA said:


> I was right there not too long ago. And yes, it is a very comforting thought. There was nothing I wanted more than a break from all the shittiness for a damn change, a permanent release.
> 
> We don't know each other well at all, really, but the thought of a world without you in it just doesn't sound right to me at all. Perhaps because, through picking up details here and there from your posts, I've come to admire you in different ways. I'm not trying to talk you into or out of anything, or striving to convince you of things you might not be able to feel right now. But you should still just know that.
> 
> Do what you can, when you can. And pay zero attention to people's well-intentioned unhelpfulness, including mine. Talk is cheap, and this is about _your_ experience, your truth. I genuinely hope things turn around for you in a major way soon <3



Thank you for your kind words. I've been doing pretty well recently, in not entirely sure what it was about last night that thing went so far downhill so fast. I think it was a combination of stress about running my groups this week, frustration with attempting to manage my diet and excessive without using a calorie counting app like I've been doing for the past three years, and then out of curiosity I went to check out a website I used to go on years ago when I was really struggling and I seeing that place just put me back there again mentally. 

I am doing a lot better today and I really appreciate everyone reaching out.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I've gone through and written some people off...and it feels great in a way. Sad in some, great in others. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Surlysomething

Sometimes you have to. Come give me a hug. 




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I've gone through and written some people off...and it feels great in a way. Sad in some, great in others. Fuck 'em.


----------



## lille

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I confess I've gone through and written some people off...and it feels great in a way. Sad in some, great in others. Fuck 'em.



Cutting people out of your life can hurt, but I hope it makes you happier in the long run.


----------



## lille

My boyfriend is practical and thinks it's stupid to pay for a name and so is planning on getting my engagement ring at a local family run jewelry store. As much as I love the idea of a custom ring he designed for me, there's a piece of my that has my heart set on a ring from Tiffany's. I remember going in the NY store as a kid (a kid who didn't really have much interest in jewelry) and being amazed. It's just like Holly Golightly says in the novel (which I fell in love with when I read it for school), you feel like nothing bad could ever happen there. There's one in the mall by me and even though I'm a broke grad student the man in the fancy suit always greets me and they let me try on rings and act like I'm important. It's an experience. Plus they only use conflict free diamonds and try to use the least environmentally damaging mines. I just don't know how to explain it to him without sounding like a spoiled brat who just wants the fancy name for the name brand's sake.


----------



## BigChaz

lille said:


> My boyfriend is practical and thinks it's stupid to pay for a name and so is planning on getting my engagement ring at a local family run jewelry store. As much as I love the idea of a custom ring he designed for me, there's a piece of my that has my heart set on a ring from Tiffany's. I remember going in the NY store as a kid (a kid who didn't really have much interest in jewelry) and being amazed. It's just like Holly Golightly says in the novel (which I fell in love with when I read it for school), you feel like nothing bad could ever happen there. There's one in the mall by me and even though I'm a broke grad student the man in the fancy suit always greets me and they let me try on rings and act like I'm important. It's an experience. Plus they only use conflict free diamonds and try to use the least environmentally damaging mines. I just don't know how to explain it to him without sounding like a spoiled brat who just wants the fancy name for the name brand's sake.



Out of curiosity, of the rings you have looked at at the family run store vs the Tiffany's store, have you compared the price of similar rings? If so, what kind of difference was there?


----------



## lille

BigChaz said:


> Out of curiosity, of the rings you have looked at at the family run store vs the Tiffany's store, have you compared the price of similar rings? If so, what kind of difference was there?




He hasn't actually started ring shopping yet so I'm not sure. The engagement is still a while off, we want to have lived together for a while first. We've just been talking about it and it definitely is the plan for the future. His family is pushing for him to do it asap though because us living together without even being engaged is scandalous. His dad is convinced we're secretly already engaged and hiding it. Last time he visited them his mom and grandma kept trying to give him rings so he could propose now.

But even without directly comparing, I've seen articles where people have compared Tiffany's to other places and it is definitely more expensive.


----------



## LeoGibson

lille said:


> My boyfriend is practical and thinks it's stupid to pay for a name and so is planning on getting my engagement ring at a local family run jewelry store. As much as I love the idea of a custom ring he designed for me, there's a piece of my that has my heart set on a ring from Tiffany's. I remember going in the NY store as a kid (a kid who didn't really have much interest in jewelry) and being amazed. It's just like Holly Golightly says in the novel (which I fell in love with when I read it for school), you feel like nothing bad could ever happen there. There's one in the mall by me and even though I'm a broke grad student the man in the fancy suit always greets me and they let me try on rings and act like I'm important. It's an experience. Plus they only use conflict free diamonds and try to use the least environmentally damaging mines. I just don't know how to explain it to him without sounding like a spoiled brat who just wants the fancy name for the name brand's sake.



I completely understand where you are coming from and that it's not so much about the ring itself or what it costs, but it's everything else that you connect with it in your mind about rings and weddings and such. However, I might add that not only in the matter of practicality and financial concerns, there is another option when it comes to diamond rings. Even though they may use 'conflict free" diamonds and they may_* try*_ to use the _*least*_ environmentally damaging mines, just the very nature of the business and the scant few players that control _*all*_ of the worlds diamonds, at least indirectly you will still be paying into the system that contributes to these practices. If you truly want to do no harm then perhaps looking at lab created diamonds. Completely indistinguishable from naturally occurring diamonds and totally ethical and sustainable. I would just caution to make sure they are type IIa CVD diamonds and not anything called diamond simulant as those are usually moissanite or CZ. They typically run about 30% less that natural diamonds.

A lot of people talk about it taking the "emotion" out of the engagement or whatever the hell that is supposed to mean, but to me it's complete horseshit. The ring itself is the symbol, the rock sitting on it is purely for decoration purposes only and has about as much "emotion" as a piece of gravel from your driveway!  

As I said above, I do understand your other reasons for wanting a Tiffany ring, and it's not wrong either to want it. I just wanted to throw out there that there are other options as well. Good luck!


----------



## fritzi

lille said:


> My boyfriend is practical and thinks it's stupid to pay for a name and so is planning on getting my engagement ring at a local family run jewelry store. As much as I love the idea of a custom ring he designed for me, there's a piece of my that has my heart set on a ring from Tiffany's. I remember going in the NY store as a kid (a kid who didn't really have much interest in jewelry) and being amazed. It's just like Holly Golightly says in the novel (which I fell in love with when I read it for school), you feel like nothing bad could ever happen there. There's one in the mall by me and even though I'm a broke grad student the man in the fancy suit always greets me and they let me try on rings and act like I'm important. It's an experience. Plus they only use conflict free diamonds and try to use the least environmentally damaging mines. I just don't know how to explain it to him without sounding like a spoiled brat who just wants the fancy name for the name brand's sake.



Sorry girl - but you sound like the cliché of the advertisement victim brat! 

Having something personally made for you, that is unique and no one else has is the most precious thing there is today in times of mass production. (Which Tiffany is by the way, no matter how exclusive a touch they give themselves...)

Grow up, live your own life - don't try to replicate that of a fictional character who probably is of your grandparent's generation!


----------



## Yakatori

*[*I put that subject line there before I realized someone else posted between LG & I. So, just to to add: *fritzi*, with all due respect, and even as much as I normally enjoy many of your insights, I just don't feel like that's constructive here. For one thing, even as I'm not so, so into this kind of thing, even I realize that _Tiffany's_ is not _just-another brand_ here. They command more for what they do because, generally, they're pretty good at it. Both the designs and the service, the whole experience. So, no shortage of people perfectly willing to pay for that. Likewise, just because something's _custom-made_, doesn't necessarily make it a better fit for whoever it's being made for:*]*



lille said:


> "_...family is pushing for him to do it *asap* though because us living together without even being engaged is scandalous. His dad is convinced we're secretly already engaged and hiding it. Last time he visited them his mom and grandma kept trying to give him rings so he could propose now.._"


Sort of suspecting this is really the deeper, underlying issue. Without this, possibly the whole thing just resolves itself. Still:



lille said:


> "_...conflict free diamonds and try to use the least environmentally damaging mines. I just don't know how to explain it to him without sounding like a spoiled brat who just wants the fancy name for the name brand's sake._"


I'm personally kind of skeptical at the whole idea of a conflict-free diamond. I don't believe it exists, in truth. *[*Aside, of course, from what *LeoGibson * was talking about*]*

If stuff like that is what's truly important to you, then you can't do any better than any kind of second-hand jewelry. This could be something from his own family, of some sentimental value (great-grandmother's, grandmother's, mother's ring, etc..) It's kind of an old-school tradition, you typically see more as the groom proposing has/had some strong relationship with a family member who's now deceased. Or that there's some story or history to the piece itself. Although, actually, it could also be your own ring, from your own family; that's not totally unheard of either. It also bears mentioning that there's, additionally, a myriad of other ways purchase used rings, anything from the most conventional-looking diamond engagement ring to something with more of a vintage-look to actual antiques. And so, another principle advantage being that, unlike your more traditional retail purchase, this will tend to hold more of its value a bit better; that is, providing you find a good deal from a reputable merchant.

Of course, for an engagement ring, and for most people, that's all totally besides the point. Which is why, really, the most practical thing of all is for you to just tell him exactly what it is you really want. And then he just goes out and buys it precisely for that reason, makes it worth every penny. The how or why of it is sort of immaterial since the whole point of any kind of diamond is its unadulterated extravagance.

The real challenge is in better determining exactly what it is you want. So, if it's only a matter of it being from Tiffany, getting that bag & box, there's some more modestly priced rings available there. (Like any retailer, they're going to compete in as broad a section of the market as they practically can, without compromising their brand). Particularly if it isn't necessarily a traditional engagement ring that you want from there; as they sell all kinds of rings (& bracelets, earrings, pendants, etc…& are always coming up with new designs.) Alternatively, if it's just the style of their traditional setting that's most important to you, there are lots of jewelers who can produce something similar enough, but without the actual Tiffany-branding on it. Likewise, and for a fraction of the original cost, you can also indeed buy a bona-fide & certified/stamped Tiffany ring & setting second-hand/used as well. With the original box/bag or whatever other packaging. And, if I'm not mistaken, they will actually service it the same (re-fit, polish, etc...) as if you bought it directly from Tiffany? Because, after all, there are some people who purchase & return or re-sell even some of highest quality jewelry for any of a number of reasons (impulse purchase one thing, end up going with something else). 

There are so many options and variations, and especially given the money involved, it's well worth it to try to have some open-ended discussion about it; because, ultimately, you will find that will tend to generate more ideas than obstacles. (e.g. looking at designs, in general you get a more particular idea for a type of vintage ring that you can buy used. Or, looking at all kinds of rings (for sale), you get a better idea of just how you want your own to be designed.)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

LeoGibson said:


> A lot of people talk about it taking the "emotion" out of the engagement or whatever the hell that is supposed to mean, but to me it's complete horseshit. The ring itself is the symbol, the rock sitting on it is purely for decoration purposes only and has about as much "emotion" as a piece of gravel from your driveway!



Although engagement rings go back to antiquity, diamond rings became a status symbol for the rich in the 19th century, with the opening of the diamond mines in South Africa. The popularity of diamond engagement rings fell off in the 1920's, and even more during the Great Depression. In 1938, the DeBeers corporation began an all-out advertising campaign to convince the public that a diamond engagement ring was an absolute necessity. They were the ones who coined the phrase "a diamond is forever," and it has paid off for them: something like 80% of all engagement rings sold today feature diamonds. As Leo points out, the sentiment comes courtesy of DeBeers.


----------



## tankyguy

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Although engagement rings go back to antiquity, diamond rings became a status symbol for the rich in the 19th century, with the opening of the diamond mines in South Africa. The popularity of diamond engagement rings fell off in the 1920's, and even more during the Great Depression. In 1938, the DeBeers corporation began an all-out advertising campaign to convince the public that a diamond engagement ring was an absolute necessity. They were the ones who coined the phrase "a diamond is forever," and it has paid off for them: something like 80% of all engagement rings sold today feature diamonds. As Leo points out, the sentiment comes courtesy of DeBeers.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5kWu1ifBGU&feature=player_detailpage#t=0[/ame]

It's all true.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Here is my two cents (as a girl who went through it)

This only seems like a big deal now, but to be honest its a really short lived thing. You only notice your engagement ring for the first few months - after that you really don't see it or feel it except when it slams off something and you are like 'omg did my _diamond _break?' :doh: After that, you don't even notice it. The only people who are going to notice your engagement ring/comment on it are within the first 3 or so months. After that, no one sees it or cares anymore either. 

Personally, I would have punched my guy in the throat if he wasted money on something so frivolous - but that is my own beliefs, not yours! If the ring is important to you, that's totally cool - but I will mention this because its the feedback I've given to all my girlie's as they get engaged. 

Our mother in law gifted us an heirloom, small diamond ring (because I refused to allow him to purchase one, and my fingers swell so I rarely would wear it anyway). We did a small, very economical wedding. Within a year after our marriage we bought our first house. I can tell you, more people are awed by a house than a ring, and more people look at my husband with that 'wow he must be a good provider and love her' look when they see that, than any ring. 

If you want a ring from a certain place because of your own reasons, that's ok. I wanted a small wedding for my own selfish reasons - and that is ok! And it's ok even if it _is_ a 'spoiled' thing! Just make sure that he realizes this is just something you really want - and try to understand that for him to want to custom make you a ring is very romantic, and probably means more to him than a big box store diamond does for you. 

Also - just a thought. From your other posts you sound very dedicated. This probably wont be your only opportunity to have a pretty ring; you can always consider proposing to him that you would love a custom ring, but will want to buy a diamond ring from Tiffany's in future.


----------



## Tad

A few quick thoughts.

Your situation is tougher than if he really hadn't thought about it. He has, and has an idea he thinks would be romantic. Which doesn't line up with yours. One of you will have to give up your plan. Good marriage practice on how to work that out. 

A back up idea for Tiffanies could be your wedding bands. After all, you two get to shop for those together, so you could actually be part of that experience. And as they are generally less expensive, the premium might be easier to bear.

Bit if the Tiffany part really is an important part of the engagement ring to you, ease do explain it to him in short, clear, sentences. That the grandeur of the ring matters less to you than the provenence, that for you this is a key part of the experience you have dreamed of.

And failing all else, make it clear that for your twentieth anniversary you want that dreamed of ring!


----------



## lille

First of all, thanks for all the replies, I was just venting a bit and totally didn't expect all this.



LeoGibson said:


> I completely understand where you are coming from and that it's not so much about the ring itself or what it costs, but it's everything else that you connect with it in your mind about rings and weddings and such. However, I might add that not only in the matter of practicality and financial concerns, there is another option when it comes to diamond rings. Even though they may use 'conflict free" diamonds and they may_* try*_ to use the _*least*_ environmentally damaging mines, just the very nature of the business and the scant few players that control _*all*_ of the worlds diamonds, at least indirectly you will still be paying into the system that contributes to these practices. If you truly want to do no harm then perhaps looking at lab created diamonds. Completely indistinguishable from naturally occurring diamonds and totally ethical and sustainable. I would just caution to make sure they are type IIa CVD diamonds and not anything called diamond simulant as those are usually moissanite or CZ. They typically run about 30% less that natural diamonds.
> 
> A lot of people talk about it taking the "emotion" out of the engagement or whatever the hell that is supposed to mean, but to me it's complete horseshit. The ring itself is the symbol, the rock sitting on it is purely for decoration purposes only and has about as much "emotion" as a piece of gravel from your driveway!
> 
> As I said above, I do understand your other reasons for wanting a Tiffany ring, and it's not wrong either to want it. I just wanted to throw out there that there are other options as well. Good luck!



Yeah, I definitely agree that all mining is does harm the environment and that even if a particular diamond is "conflict free" it's still contributing to the diamond industry as a whole. I have actually considered a non-daimond ring. However, my favorite stone is opal and I'm afraid it would be too fragile for an engagement ring.

And you totally get it, I'm not someone who can take the emotion out of something. I am a deeply emotional person, that's just part of who I am. I attach great sentimental value to things and that's why I'm drawn to Tiffany's. Being in there makes me feel like a princess. Which is a big deal because I have struggled with extremely low self esteem for a long time.



fritzi said:


> Sorry girl - but you sound like the cliché of the advertisement victim brat!
> 
> Having something personally made for you, that is unique and no one else has is the most precious thing there is today in times of mass production. (Which Tiffany is by the way, no matter how exclusive a touch they give themselves...)
> 
> Grow up, live your own life - don't try to replicate that of a fictional character who probably is of your grandparent's generation!



So, first off, I'm not trying to replicate a fictional character. Holly was nota happy person and I in no way would ever want to be her. However, the book and the movie both resonated with me and I connect them to a specific time in my life and specific feelings. Also, the fact that the character is from my grandparent's generation has nothing to do with it. The fact that people can still connect with the characters, even decades laters is what makes something a classic.

As for something unique and made for me, I do agree that it is special and that is why one of the other options I am considering is having ring with something other than a diamond.



Yakatori said:


> *[*I put that subject line there before I realized someone else posted between LG & I. So, just to to add: *fritzi*, with all due respect, and even as much as I normally enjoy many of your insights, I just don't feel like that's constructive here. For one thing, even as I'm not so, so into this kind of thing, even I realize that _Tiffany's_ is not _just-another brand_ here. They command more for what they do because, generally, they're pretty good at it. Both the designs and the service, the whole experience. So, no shortage of people perfectly willing to pay for that. Likewise, just because something's _custom-made_, doesn't necessarily make it a better fit for whoever it's being made for:*]*
> 
> Sort of suspecting this is really the deeper, underlying issue. Without this, possibly the whole thing just resolves itself. Still:
> 
> I'm personally kind of skeptical at the whole idea of a conflict-free diamond. I don't believe it exists, in truth. *[*Aside, of course, from what *LeoGibson * was talking about*]*
> 
> If stuff like that is what's truly important to you, then you can't do any better than any kind of second-hand jewelry. This could be something from his own family, of some sentimental value (great-grandmother's, grandmother's, mother's ring, etc..) It's kind of an old-school tradition, you typically see more as the groom proposing has/had some strong relationship with a family member who's now deceased. Or that there's some story or history to the piece itself. Although, actually, it could also be your own ring, from your own family; that's not totally unheard of either. It also bears mentioning that there's, additionally, a myriad of other ways purchase used rings, anything from the most conventional-looking diamond engagement ring to something with more of a vintage-look to actual antiques. And so, another principle advantage being that, unlike your more traditional retail purchase, this will tend to hold more of its value a bit better; that is, providing you find a good deal from a reputable merchant.
> 
> Of course, for an engagement ring, and for most people, that's all totally besides the point. Which is why, really, the most practical thing of all is for you to just tell him exactly what it is you really want. And then he just goes out and buys it precisely for that reason, makes it worth every penny. The how or why of it is sort of immaterial since the whole point of any kind of diamond is its unadulterated extravagance.
> 
> The real challenge is in better determining exactly what it is you want. So, if it's only a matter of it being from Tiffany, getting that bag & box, there's some more modestly priced rings available there. (Like any retailer, they're going to compete in as broad a section of the market as they practically can, without compromising their brand). Particularly if it isn't necessarily a traditional engagement ring that you want from there; as they sell all kinds of rings (& bracelets, earrings, pendants, etc& are always coming up with new designs.) Alternatively, if it's just the style of their traditional setting that's most important to you, there are lots of jewelers who can produce something similar enough, but without the actual Tiffany-branding on it. Likewise, and for a fraction of the original cost, you can also indeed buy a bona-fide & certified/stamped Tiffany ring & setting second-hand/used as well. With the original box/bag or whatever other packaging. And, if I'm not mistaken, they will actually service it the same (re-fit, polish, etc...) as if you bought it directly from Tiffany? Because, after all, there are some people who purchase & return or re-sell even some of highest quality jewelry for any of a number of reasons (impulse purchase one thing, end up going with something else).
> 
> There are so many options and variations, and especially given the money involved, it's well worth it to try to have some open-ended discussion about it; because, ultimately, you will find that will tend to generate more ideas than obstacles. (e.g. looking at designs, in general you get a more particular idea for a type of vintage ring that you can buy used. Or, looking at all kinds of rings (for sale), you get a better idea of just how you want your own to be designed.)



I appreciate your idea of a second hand ring, but I just don't think that's an option for me. I don't know his family that well yet (and while I like his grandmother, a lot of the rest of his family aren't great people) and so wearing a ring from one of them would make me feel like I'm wearing someone else's ring and I think I would feel similarly about one purchased second hand. Also, I'd be afraid that it was sold due to a divorce and I don't want a ring with that sort of energy attached to it.

I have looked at a variety of Tiffany's rings in a wide price range and I actually saw one that I love that's about $5.2k. The same ring would be cheaper form somewhere else, but it's not as crazy priced as some of the other rings I looked at. And I have considered doing a non-diamond ring, which would also make things more affordable. I definitely don't want the traditional Tiffany setting because it's set really high and that style ring wouldn't fit well with my lifestyle. I need something with a lower profile if I don't want to constantly be taking it off and putting it back on.

I do agree that I do need to sit down and talk with him about it. I guess I get nervous about talking about rings with him unless he brings it up because I don't want him to feel like I'm rushing things. I'm moving in with him in three months and we want to live together for a while before getting engaged.



Dr. Feelgood said:


> Although engagement rings go back to antiquity, diamond rings became a status symbol for the rich in the 19th century, with the opening of the diamond mines in South Africa. The popularity of diamond engagement rings fell off in the 1920's, and even more during the Great Depression. In 1938, the DeBeers corporation began an all-out advertising campaign to convince the public that a diamond engagement ring was an absolute necessity. They were the ones who coined the phrase "a diamond is forever," and it has paid off for them: something like 80% of all engagement rings sold today feature diamonds. As Leo points out, the sentiment comes courtesy of DeBeers.



I am well aware of the origin of the diamond engagement ring and the fact that it's really just the result super successful marking.



tankyguy said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5kWu1ifBGU&feature=player_detailpage#t=0
> 
> It's all true.


I have seen this before. However, knowing all this doesn't undo a lifetime of social conditioning.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Here is my two cents (as a girl who went through it)
> 
> This only seems like a big deal now, but to be honest its a really short lived thing. You only notice your engagement ring for the first few months - after that you really don't see it or feel it except when it slams off something and you are like 'omg did my _diamond _break?' :doh: After that, you don't even notice it. The only people who are going to notice your engagement ring/comment on it are within the first 3 or so months. After that, no one sees it or cares anymore either.
> 
> Personally, I would have punched my guy in the throat if he wasted money on something so frivolous - but that is my own beliefs, not yours! If the ring is important to you, that's totally cool - but I will mention this because its the feedback I've given to all my girlie's as they get engaged.
> 
> Our mother in law gifted us an heirloom, small diamond ring (because I refused to allow him to purchase one, and my fingers swell so I rarely would wear it anyway). We did a small, very economical wedding. Within a year after our marriage we bought our first house. I can tell you, more people are awed by a house than a ring, and more people look at my husband with that 'wow he must be a good provider and love her' look when they see that, than any ring.
> 
> If you want a ring from a certain place because of your own reasons, that's ok. I wanted a small wedding for my own selfish reasons - and that is ok! And it's ok even if it _is_ a 'spoiled' thing! Just make sure that he realizes this is just something you really want - and try to understand that for him to want to custom make you a ring is very romantic, and probably means more to him than a big box store diamond does for you.
> 
> Also - just a thought. From your other posts you sound very dedicated. This probably wont be your only opportunity to have a pretty ring; you can always consider proposing to him that you would love a custom ring, but will want to buy a diamond ring from Tiffany's in future.


I'm so glad you were able to have the wedding you wanted. And I know you mentioned not noticing it after a while, but I am a chronic jewelry fidgeter. I rarely wore it in the past and currently I really only wear the necklace my boyfriend got me for our 1 year anniversary, a bracelet made from the tail hair of my favorite horse, and occasionally my sweet 16 ring, which used to be my mom's. I had a necklace that I wore every day for three years in the past (it was also a 1 year anniversary present) and I still fidgeted with it daily. 



Tad said:


> A few quick thoughts.
> 
> Your situation is tougher than if he really hadn't thought about it. He has, and has an idea he thinks would be romantic. Which doesn't line up with yours. One of you will have to give up your plan. Good marriage practice on how to work that out.
> 
> A back up idea for Tiffanies could be your wedding bands. After all, you two get to shop for those together, so you could actually be part of that experience. And as they are generally less expensive, the premium might be easier to bear.
> 
> Bit if the Tiffany part really is an important part of the engagement ring to you, ease do explain it to him in short, clear, sentences. That the grandeur of the ring matters less to you than the provenence, that for you this is a key part of the experience you have dreamed of.
> 
> And failing all else, make it clear that for your twentieth anniversary you want that dreamed of ring!


The wedding band is a good idea and I really appreciate your advise on how to bring it up with him.

After reading every one's responses I think that part of my resistance to the custom ring from the little family run store, is that it's the same place where he designed/bought the ring that he proposed to his ex-fiance from. (That disaster of an engagement is also part of why we definitely are trying not to rush things.)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol! Everyone did chime in, didnt we? I can get that, definately! Ex's can bring out some pretty strong feelings.

Unrelated...my own frustration is that my new team requires so much hand holding that i am in meetings 7 hours a day. I have to work overtime and over my lunches just to keep on top of emails. I should be answering emails that i was told to get answered by end of day friday...but i am not. I know it means i am going to be farther behind on monday.

Right now i cannot trust most of my team to follow up and even answer the tasks correctly, so beyond my "normal" job i am basically micromanaging emails (about 500 a DAY!) And trying to move them away from emails. Why people feel the need to email when we sit together is beyond me. And if you want signoff, email is the last resort - there are so many tools out there that work better...

I am hoping as my style becomes apparent, and i help them develop skills to manage their own workload, this can lessen in time...IC that im finding babysitting them a little frustrating, and demeaning to all of us...


----------



## Tad

Xyantha--what was their previous boss like? (if there was one person in your role before). Sometimes people get trained in a particular behavior to the point where it is automatic. Kind of like, the fence isn't there anymore, but they are so trained to stay in this field that they still don't go over there where the grass is greener.

And my confession: I'm so frustrated that my wife refused to start taking iron supplements again for months, despite showing all of the symptoms she'd had previously with really low iron levels. It took booking a blood donation appointment and having them reject her because her hemoglobin was far too low for her to start back up again. Months of her being tired all the time, falling asleep early in the evening, not wanting to do much.....argh! I know the iron supplements are a hassle (there is a bunch of 'do take it with this, don't take it with that' which makes the timing of when to take them annoying), but seriously, if you feel about like you are a week into a cold for MONTHS, please do something about it!

/vent

With that out of the way, I'm glad she's finally accepted that she needs to be taking them again.


----------



## Yakatori

That is, even though I've posted it before, I feel it's particularly relevant here:



Xyantha Reborn said:


> ... my new team requires so much *hand holding*...



When I'm getting ready in the morning (just out of the shower and drying-off, starting to get dressed) I like to listen to this a couple of times, just set it on repeat. To help get me in _the zone_, the right frame of mind. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOfoe7i4VK8[/ame]

2.5 times is just about right. Any more and I'm too 'up.' Have to then dial-it back down a bit, pump the breaks.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> Xyantha--what was their previous boss like? (if there was one person in your role before). Sometimes people get trained in a particular behavior to the point where it is automatic. Kind of like, the fence isn't there anymore, but they are so trained to stay in this field that they still don't go over there where the grass is greener.


 
LOL Yakatori

Absolutely Tad - there are a bunch of contributing factors.

My team was only formed a few months ago - roles and responsibilities are still unclear to them
They all came from operational, not project backgrounds - they are not used to having to switch rapidly and fluidly from one task to another based on rapidly shifting priorities, and are used to meandering through the day. They don't really understand deadlines, per say.
The team got overstaffed in preparation of massive work (now come) in that interim they got used to slacking off
They aren't used to my management style. At their level, when I assign them a task and due date I expect it to be done - if there are issues, I expect to be informed...they tend to go right up to that due date and then go "oh"
Most of them are not self motivated
It's just hard right now because it means I have to review the emails, provide direction, feedback, and dates, and cc myself. I put that email in a folder and then review that folder to see what was done. In the short term I need to be patient, supportive, and a little hand holding...as time goes on, they need to support themselves though.

It's just hard because despite being left leaning, I do have some right leaning mindsets...one of which is if you can't do the job at the pay you are getting, step aside because there are many more ready, willing and able...

Don't like it in myself, and I have to struggle to be patient and realize not everyone can climb the ladder. You actually need mild seat warmers to just keep the cogs rolling....


----------



## ODFFA

IC, I am not used to perusing a promising dating site profile and going "damn, wish I were 7 years younger." When did this happen?!


----------



## fat hiker

lille said:


> I have actually considered a non-daimond ring. However, my favorite stone is opal and I'm afraid it would be too fragile for an engagement ring.



Unless you do something really tough on the hands (endless dishwashing, personal stone engraving, frequent wrench use), opals will stand up fine. My wife wears opals regularly - birthstone, favourite stone - in rings, necklaces, and earrings, and they take lots of use and abuse without trouble. She's had the metal setting of a ring fail before the opal in it was damaged.


----------



## tankyguy

As a more personal and romantic alternative to an engagement diamond, how about using the couple's birth stones entwined?

http://www.ourcustomweddingrings.com/birthstone_engagement_rings.html


----------



## Yakatori

ODFFA said:


> "_IC, I am not used to perusing a promising dating site profile and going "damn, wish I were 7 years younger." When did this happen?! _"


You don't really need a reason to not consider dating someone; especially if you just know that you wouldn't give it a fair go, better that you don't. However, maybe just stop to think a bit more specifically or concretely what's changed about about you in the last seven years, how are you actually different and how that most directly corresponds to the person you're looking at, outside of just the number of years you've both been alive.

7 years is a long time for people who're either just starting out or more towards the very end of things. But, when you have lots of other stuff in common, it's not such a substantial age difference. 

More so, you learn things about yourself, what you really want, and develop with each relationship that comes and goes. Everything builds off of whatever came before it. So, the people you end up leaving behind do as much to prepare you for whatever's coming next. 

And, after all, you meet someone just one time, that's just one date. Out of a countless numbers of other outings or experiences that ultimately make up something more consequential. So, just keep it all in perspective, what's really the worst that could happen?

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2N32PIYVHc&list=RDj2N32PIYVHc[/ame]



Xyantha Reborn said:


> "_You actually need mild seat warmers to just keep the cogs rolling...._"


Indeed, you are clearly management material.


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad, I hope your wife is doing better with her iron supplements. 

Xyantha, I hope your coworkers get a clue sometime soon. The situation you describe does sound pretty frustrating. 

ODFFA: Aw, you're still just a young'un. At least you (unlike some of us) aren't old enough to be their mom. 

My confession: I lost the diamond from my first engagement ring. Around the time my fiancé and I became engaged, his employment contract was terminated; and, although I suggested we could just forego the rings entirely or get them later, he insisted on giving me one and bought it for $30. The setting was very high, probably to make the "stone" (a rather generous description ) look more prominent. I worked in a science lab at the time and stretched latex gloves over it every day for a few years, but the setting eventually loosened enough for the tiny diamond to fall out. This is one of the reasons I actually prefer to wear inexpensive jewelry: if I lose it I don't feel nearly as guilty! 

However, for someone more responsible than I, jewelry (and an engagement ring in particular) can be a treasured keepsake; and choosing a quality piece becomes much more worthwhile.


----------



## Tad

I confess that I was pretty cheap on the engagement ring front. Not nearly to the degree that MsBrightSide's fiancee was forced to, but not nearly what the jewelry ring industry would suggest either--IIRC it was under two weeks wages for me at the time, and I was still working my first job after graduating university so wasn't making all that much.

It would have been bigger, but after graduation it had taken six months to find work ('91 was a bad year to graduate, there was very little hiring going on) so by the time i started work I was in some debt. I'd just about cleared that off a year and a bit later, so decided to rent a car at Christmas to go see my GF....and ended up totaling the car while trying to drive through a blizzard (I made it to less than five minutes from her parents house, after about five hours of blizzard). Because I was under 25, the insurance deductible was close to three weeks salary, plus there were some (fairly minor, but it all adds up) expenses around my broken collarbone.

When I was ring shopping the following Summer, I was still paying off that debt, so in essence every penny I spent on the ring was landing on my credit card at 19% interest. The ring is for a lifetime, but I didn't want to start our life together with too much debt.

I'd probably make the same decision again, but whenever I look at that ring, I still mentally wince at how much the setting is compensating for the small stone.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

IC I keep suffering from goldfish syndrome while on dims. I tend to read posts on my phone while in between meetings and work and think "Oh, that is a good post. I want to respond to that in complete/gramatically correct sentences without spelling mistakes...I'll do it when I get home!" - then i forget.

Then the next day I'm like "Oh, that is another/the same good post. I want to respond to that in complete/gramatically correct sentences without spelling mistakes...I'll do it when I get home!"


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> ...whenever I look at that ring, I still mentally wince at how much the setting is compensating for the small stone.


Aw, I hope that doesn't happen too often. Some women can be very sentimental and would much rather have the original ring that their SO's picked out for them, with all of the associated memories and feelings, than some pricey replacement. I may not wear my diamondless ring any more, but it's still tucked away in a corner of my jewelry box. Also, you've been married long enough to know that if your wife had any misgivings about her ring, she would have at least dropped some hints about it by now! 


Xyantha Reborn said:


> IC I keep suffering from goldfish syndrome while on dims. I tend to read posts on my phone while in between meetings and work and think "Oh, that is a good post. I want to respond to that in complete/gramatically correct sentences without spelling mistakes...I'll do it when I get home!" - then i forget.
> 
> Then the next day I'm like "Oh, that is another/the same good post. I want to respond to that in complete/gramatically correct sentences without spelling mistakes...I'll do it when I get home!"


LOL at the "goldfish syndrome" (reminds me of Dory in _Finding Nemo_) and "complete/grammatically correct sentences without spelling mistakes." Thank goodness for the edit feature, or I'd have even more trouble with that than I already do!


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> IC I keep suffering from goldfish syndrome while on dims. I tend to read posts on my phone while in between meetings and work and think "Oh, that is a good post. I want to respond to that in complete/gramatically correct sentences without spelling mistakes...I'll do it when I get home!" - then i forget.
> 
> Then the next day I'm like "Oh, that is another/the same good post. I want to respond to that in complete/gramatically correct sentences without spelling mistakes...I'll do it when I get home!"



I totally do the same thing. Then the next thing you know 2 or 3 days have gone by and the conversation has moved on.


----------



## Surlysomething

I took a fall last night and had a hard time getting up after. Between the slippery wood floors and nothing to hold onto, my MS and how upset I was over it all, it took almost an hour. I felt kind of shell shocked after. I'm sore and uncomfortable and took the day off today. I slept the majority of it and feel a bit better. Back to work tomorrow.

:blink:


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I took a fall last night and had a hard time getting up after. Between the slippery wood floors and nothing to hold onto, my MS and how upset I was over it all, it took almost an hour. I felt kind of shell shocked after. I'm sore and uncomfortable and took the day off today. I slept the majority of it and feel a bit better. Back to work tomorrow.
> 
> :blink:



I'm sorry to hear that. Wood floors can be a bitch, especially if you get dry skin on your feet. I used to slip and slide around on ours all the time. Throw rugs are your friend.

Here's some good thoughts your way for recovery. I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, R. I should be used to it by now, but this is the first time I couldn't find a way to get up as my bedroom is pretty much filled with boxes and no furniture yet. Haha. Today is a new day though and i'm back on the grind. 



LeoGibson said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Wood floors can be a bitch, especially if you get dry skin on your feet. I used to slip and slide around on ours all the time. Throw rugs are your friend.
> 
> Here's some good thoughts your way for recovery. I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## MsBrightside

Surlysomething said:


> I took a fall last night and had a hard time getting up after. Between the slippery wood floors and nothing to hold onto, my MS and how upset I was over it all, it took almost an hour. I felt kind of shell shocked after. I'm sore and uncomfortable and took the day off today. I slept the majority of it and feel a bit better. Back to work tomorrow.
> 
> :blink:


Glad you're OK, Surly. Your ability to bounce back after something like that is so admirable. Living alone can be challenging enough at times without having MS to deal with.

Hope you get everything unpacked and all arranged to your liking soon!


----------



## BBPrince

Surlysomething said:


> Anything! It's totally random.
> 
> 
> I'll go first. I confess to have started this thread to see if we can have more FUN in BHM land and LESS sexualizing of everything.


 
It's a wonderful thinking. We needed more space because sex isn't the whole thing in this world!!!:smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks!

I have to get my ass up or I might as well lay there and die. Haha.

My bedroom is the last thing I need to conquer and it would have been completely done sooner but the new bed I need to get was put on hold so I could pay some big dental bills. It's basically a cluster, like usual.

I'm putting a chair in that room now. 




MsBrightside said:


> Glad you're OK, Surly. Your ability to bounce back after something like that is so admirable. Living alone can be challenging enough at times without having MS to deal with.
> 
> Hope you get everything unpacked and all arranged to your liking soon!


----------



## loopytheone

I saw a really cute SSBHM tourist at the bus station yesterday and it made me happy. He was wandering about the bus station and looking at his phone and seemed confused and I was about to go over to him and ask where he was heading so I could steer him to the right bus but by the time I was going to approach him by bus was getting ready to leave, so I had to get on. And then he got on behind me! The driver told him what stop to get off and stuff so at least I know he got where he was going without getting lost. =) 

I just hope that I didn't creep him out with my glancing at him. I have a terrible case of resting bitch face and always worry that I'll look like a douche when I look at people.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

If your RBF face is like my sister's, dont force a smile! It looks like she is going to go all serial killer and stab you!

Did he catch you peeping? =p


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> If your RBF face is like my sister's, dont force a smile! It looks like she is going to go all serial killer and stab you!
> 
> Did he catch you peeping? =p



Hahaha, I try not to force it! People start asking if I am okay even more if I try and make myself smile, so I am obviously not very good at it!

I'm not sure if he caught me or not! We made eye contact a couple of times in the reflection on the bus windows but he got off at a much earlier stop than me!


----------



## Tad

Oh, I love connecting glances via bus windows. I spent much of my youth half convinced that when I finally met the right person, it would be via bus window. So to me, that sounds super sweet and if he saw you looking at him via window, I think he could figure out that you were intrigued at the least. So I’m going to put on these rose-coloured glasses and firmly believe that you brightened up his day


----------



## Yakatori

Xyantha Reborn said:


> "_If your RBF face is like my sister's, dont force a smile! It looks like she is going to go all serial killer and stab you!_"


No, that's ok. Sometimes that's cool, when it's just _authentic_, you know? When the person's being _authentic_ about it.



loopytheone said:


> ...People start asking if I am okay even more if I try and make myself smile, so I am obviously not very good at it!


Yeah, but, in all honesty, what is your true frame of mind when people ask you but you're not really so conscious of how you look? If you're normally a bit anxious, it's totally normal for that to come across.

Practically speaking, it's probably better for you to come across just as you are. I mean, unless you're like running in street gang or something like that.



loopytheone said:


> "_...I just hope that I didn't creep him out with my glancing at him. I have a terrible case of resting bitch face and always worry that I'll look like a *douche* when I look at people._"


For some reason I just never imagined British people using that particular expression.

But seriously, we're primates, we've been evolving this way for more than 5 myr. I would suspect that if you looked at him any way like what's in your avatar, he would just sense that you're just noticing him; which you obviously would since he's A) a tourist and B) SuperSized. Although, it varies from one cultural paradigm or personality to another. Some people like attention, some don't. Some people smile easily and generally like being smiled at. While others are most comfortable with more subtlety.


----------



## loopytheone

Yakatori said:


> Yeah, but, in all honesty, what is your true frame of mind when people ask you but you're not really so conscious of how you look? If you're normally a bit anxious, it's totally normal for that to come across.
> 
> But seriously, we're primates, we've been evolving this way for more than 5 myr. I would suspect that if you looked at him any way like what's in your avatar, he would just sense that you're just noticing him; which you obviously would since he's A) a tourist and B) SuperSized. Although, it varies from one cultural paradigm or personality to another. Some people like attention, some don't. Some people smile easily and generally like being smiled at. While others are most comfortable with more subtlety.



You are very wise! And totally right. I never really thought about it but I'm not really comfortable in public at all so that probably comes across more than I think. And yes, the expression in my avatar is my usual expression!


----------



## Yakatori

I'm comfortable enough around most people and like meeting new ones, being in groups, ect... But my face telegraphs a lot of emotion.

Whether I genuinely like something or am particularly enthusiastic about it or not.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yakatori said:


> No, that's ok. Sometimes that's cool, when it's just _authentic_, you know? When the person's being _authentic_ about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally! What I meant is the most people with RBF try to force expressions like smiles because they feel socially obligated - and that is when their expression can come off like Sheldon in the big bang theory when the guys tell him he has to smile and he gives this weird facial pull aka "Sheldon Batman Smile".
> 
> IC I spent years cultivating my facial expressions specifically for other people, and schooling it into friendliness/openness/without giving away my real feelings. It works, allows me to make friends and be successful at my job, but it is also exhausting. I tend to make bitchy expressions naturally, so when I come home often I let that mask fall off entirely. It took a long time for my then BF to realize I wasn't giving him a nasty look, it was just my face. It was only after he watched me in public with others he realized that I respected him enough to take that mask off.
> 
> Sometimes even with him I have to school my expression a bit; I have a tendency to wear my immediate emotion on my sleeve, and that can start a rip roaring fight if the emotion I am feeling is "WTF?" or "F off!" (Usually a transitionary emotion lasting 5 seconds or less - like on Friday, after long days of having people crawl down my throat at the office, challenging my authority in my boss's absense, doing 4 hours OT every day ...then having my hubby give a comment about the counter being messy)
Click to expand...


----------



## KingBuu

I have no emotions.


----------



## Archetypus

KingBuu said:


> I have no emotions.




Another quality post by The Buu. 

Hey, Buu, how are you?

Extracrazy cool, I hope...


----------



## RabbitScorpion

loopytheone said:


> I saw a really cute SSBHM tourist at the bus station yesterday and it made me happy. He was wandering about the bus station and looking at his phone and seemed confused and I was about to go over to him and ask where he was heading so I could steer him to the right bus but by the time I was going to approach him by bus was getting ready to leave, so I had to get on. And then he got on behind me! The driver told him what stop to get off and stuff so at least I know he got where he was going without getting lost. =)
> 
> I just hope that I didn't creep him out with my glancing at him. I have a terrible case of resting bitch face and always worry that I'll look like a douche when I look at people.



You need to buy an umbrella and listen to _ Bus Stop _by The Hollies for a plan of action! 
(knowing you're in the UK and reading your story made me think of the song).


----------



## Treach

I go away for a few months and this place seems like a ghost town! Not a confession so much as an observation, but still. Boo.


----------



## lille

Treach said:


> I go away for a few months and this place seems like a ghost town! Not a confession so much as an observation, but still. Boo.



It's been super dead lately.


----------



## Treach

lille said:


> It's been super dead lately.



It would appear so. But you're still here, so yay! And also hi! And also hi to everyone else that's still here!


----------



## Tad

welcome back, Treach  How have things been going for you lately?

And yes, very quiet around here these days. Various happenings led to some people leaving, and lack of traffic has caused others to be less involved (there is a feedback loop related to activity levels on a web board--we've seen it in action around these boards, in various ways, multiple times)


----------



## CleverBomb

lille said:


> It's been super dead lately.


Well, I've been ill enough that I at least _felt _super dead. 

Up in the sky -- Look! It's a bird! It's a plane! Dear God, his arm just fell off! It's SuperDead!


----------



## youareneverready

The past week or so my internal monologue has sounded like Malcolm Tucker stubbed his toe.


----------



## ODFFA

I'm having a very hard time with wanting to stay alive right now.


----------



## Treach

ODFFA said:


> I'm having a very hard time with wanting to stay alive right now.



That is clearly terrible. I doubt I can be much help, but seriously, if you ever need to talk let me know. This sort of sentiment I can empathize with and take very seriously.


----------



## loopytheone

ODFFA said:


> I'm having a very hard time with wanting to stay alive right now.



Like Treach said, I am hear for you if you want to talk. If nothing else, know that we do care about you.


----------



## Tad

Odette, I know we are all dreadfully far away, but I'm offering a virtual hand to hold, and encouragement to hang on. FWIW, I'm pretty sure that I'm not the only one here who thinks that you are awfully special, and that the world is a brighter place for having you in it.


----------



## lille

ODFFA said:


> I'm having a very hard time with wanting to stay alive right now.



I'm sorry you're feeling this way and I hope brighter days are ahead. As others have said, I'm here if you want to talk.


----------



## MsBrightside

O: The world needs smart, caring, thoughtful people like you in it and lots of things that only you can give, such as your gift for empathy or the love you obviously have for your pets.

I'm sorry everything looks so bleak to you right now; I hope that you can find a way to experience those moments of joy that make live worth living and that those closest to you make sure to let you know how precious you are to them.


----------



## ODFFA

Thank you all so so much. I'm genuinely sorry for the negativity and for alarming you. I've been offered many listening ears and I don't even have words for how much I appreciate that. I don't really even know what to say right now. We've all had heartbreak and I feel like I should be resilient enough to handle this better.

Either way, I'm still hanging on. I know you all meant what you said and might take you up on your offers sometime. For now, please just know that your taking the time to message or reply to me meant the world.


----------



## Yakatori

I'm sitting, like, less than 10 feet from Andrew Zimmer (and some other person's he's with). And, inadvertently, I do that thing that probably drives people like him completely insane. I look over at him, just kind of studying his face, verifying it's actually him. But then, I don't really say anything.

I mean, I know precisely what I was would say. But it just wasn't, like.... There was someone seated in between us, so...

So, as he's looking right at me, I end up doing that nod-thing. Like as if we're part of a fifth column or something, waiting for a signal to broil all of the world's pork.

He just got up and left pretty quickly after that.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thats awkward and hilarious. Did you really do the nod/chin jut thing?

I mean, was it on purpose or just happened?


----------



## Yakatori

Like I said before, I'm the type of person that, even if I try not to react, my facial expression is naturally going to betray some sort of recognition or response:

View attachment Stupid.jpg​
So, typically, in this kind of situation, I aim to do just that, a simple nod of, I dunno, _Hey-man, I like your work; stay classy..._ 

But, the point being, most of the time when this happens, when I happen to come across someone (quasi-famous) that I actually want to _recognize_, this works just perfectly. Because, again-typically, even though they're really _not-that-famous_, my expression is naturally just knowing enough that they can just tell that both I know who they are and I can tell that they know that I know.

And, it's not like I'm at all reluctant to approach people in general, much less a famous person; I just don't want to intrude....as some of my friends (who like to collect autographs) that go way beyond any of that. And, in this case, I could've just leaned over a bit, if this other woman wasn't sitting right between us. Which meant, really, that I'd have to actually get up out of my seat and walk over to interrupt his conversation, when I really didn't have all that much say. It would've been too awkward.

Of course, not nearly as awkward as his catching my "glance" and seeming kind of confused by it, as he clearly was. Which is something I've already heard a bit about, a kind of pet peeve of minor celebs.

So, I'm just chalking this up to a failure to anticipate/delayed-reaction on my part. Like, when he looked-up, I should've just been like "_Hey-man, I'm just trying to remember where I recognize your from..._

Which, hopefully is just a bit more smooth than "_ZOMG! *TeeVEE!* You're on mf-TV, man!!_"


----------



## TwilightStarr

So.. before I started taking Celexa most people warned me, that their worst side effect was a decreased sexual desire.
And all I have to say to that is umm... not me! I've been on it for about 5 months now and I've never been so horny, in my whole entire life!!
wtf?! lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Being young often trumps any medication. 




TwilightStarr said:


> So.. before I started taking Celexa most people warned me, that their worst side effect was a decreased sexual desire.
> And all I have to say to that is umm... not me! I've been on it for about 5 months now and I've never been so horny, in my whole entire life!!
> wtf?! lol


----------



## TwilightStarr

Surlysomething said:


> Being young often trumps any medication.



Lol normally I would be glad for that. But super high libido and new self confidence from the medicine too. It's just too much for me to handle! It's a whole new world for me lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Haha. Just go with it!



TwilightStarr said:


> Lol normally I would be glad for that. But super high libido and new self confidence from the medicine too. It's just too much for me to handle! It's a whole new world for me lol


----------



## lille

My friend just went in to labor. I'm excited and happy for her, but I also know that now it really won't even be just the two of us hanging out, there's going to be an infant there too. I am no where near ready to have kids. I like them, but right now I like them in small doses and it sucks that I won't be able to do the same things with my friend because now she has a baby.


----------



## Yakatori

It won't be long before you find new things to share in. Watching a child begin to develop, you tend to see the world more through their eyes. It could re-ignite your whole outlook, for the better. In ways you haven't yet even imagined.

You know, even if you don't feel so confident with really small children, just dive right in and you'll be surprised at how quickly you start to develop your own totally unique relationship with them, a real report, when they start to recognize you, want to play with you and for you to listen to them. And as they start to listen to you and ask you questions. It's pretty amazing, actually.

Especially when it's, like, the child of someone you're already so close to.


----------



## lille

Oh I like kids just fine and they like me. I work with kids. I'm just moving in a few months so I won't really see her much after this. And working with kids means when I'm not working, I kind of want a break from them. I'll love her kid and I'm really happy for her, I'll just also miss our one on one time.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I feel your pain. 

I found most of my female friends changed once they had kids - they didn't even want to come over because the baby might cry. We were like...bring 'em! There are half a dozen of us who will coddle her all evening! Then they were like, no...we can't relax with her there. So we suggested babysitting (even offering to help offset the expense) but were told no. It just made it completely incompatible to hang with them. And then they started complaining about how tired they were and how we wouldn't understand life until we had kids... Sigh. 

I love kids too - our neighbour kids spend about 1-2 hours a day with me on my deck every day. I have cousins and nieces, I will gladly poke around in the mud, talk about poop, play solider or superman, barbies...

I just have zero interest in having one myself because they grow up. If I could have a kid that stopped growing at 5 - i'd totally have one. I have absolutely no appetite to deal with a small adult. And ultimately, just like a puppy, the child phase is done in a flash and then you have a little person who you have to raise

...and that's why I have dogs instead.


----------



## loopytheone

I think I have a crush on someone and I have absolutely no idea how to deal with that. I barely know them but when I get like this I act like an absolute moron. >_> This is so annoying.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

loopytheone said:


> I think I have a crush on someone and I have absolutely no idea how to deal with that. I barely know them but when I get like this I act like an absolute moron. >_> This is so annoying.



It's annoying to _you_ because you would like to appear cool and sophisticated for someone you like. We all would, and we all find our tongues tangling and our brains turning to oatmeal.  But to the _guy_, if he likes you at all (and what intelligent guy wouldn't?), it will appear to be unutterably charming. Trust me on this.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Maybe he likes moronic 

My guy (apparently) did lolol


----------



## loopytheone

Dr. Feelgood said:


> It's annoying to _you_ because you would like to appear cool and sophisticated for someone you like. We all would, and we all find our tongues tangling and our brains turning to oatmeal.  But to the _guy_, if he likes you at all (and what intelligent guy wouldn't?), it will appear to be unutterably charming. Trust me on this.



You are very wise! And thank you, I guess you are right that it is totally normal! I find it cute when people are like that around me. ^^



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Maybe he likes moronic
> 
> My guy (apparently) did lolol



Hahaha, I find it difficult to imagine you acting moronic! I imagine you are sweet when you are flustered!


----------



## MsBrightside

loopytheone said:


> I think I have a crush on someone and I have absolutely no idea how to deal with that. I barely know them but when I get like this I act like an absolute moron. >_> This is so annoying.


Welcome to the club, loopy. You're definitely not alone. 

I confess that my dad is getting married again in less than 2 weeks for the 3rd time, and I'm not sure how I feel about it. 

I'm flying to Illinois for the wedding, and I'm glad that he'll have someone to share his life with again (he seemed a bit lonely when I visited him at Christmas). I also consider it a major plus that she's a retired nurse. My dad is in excellent health at 71, but it's nice to know that he'll have someone to look after him since I'm so far away. 

BUT...my dad and I have never been particularly close. We have a very cordial relationship, but he was pretty uninvolved when I was growing up; and his new wife (who's only 15 years older than I) apparently has 5 children, with the youngest being a daughter of 20. I already have 4 step-sisters, so now I'll have a total of 9 step-siblings. It's selfish, I know, but the thought of holidays with a step-mother I've yet to meet and 7 step-siblings (my dad is still pretty close to the 2 step-daughters from his second wife, who is now deceased), makes me shudder.


----------



## Tad

Ms. Brightside -- ugh, I wouldn't enjoy that situation either. I think I'd have mixed feelings similar to your own. Good luck getting through it all.


----------



## agouderia

MsBrightside said:


> I confess that my dad is getting married again in less than 2 weeks for the 3rd time, and I'm not sure how I feel about it.
> 
> BUT...my dad and I have never been particularly close. We have a very cordial relationship, but he was pretty uninvolved when I was growing up; and his new wife (who's only 15 years older than I) apparently has 5 children, with the youngest being a daughter of 20. I already have 4 step-sisters, so now I'll have a total of 9 step-siblings. It's selfish, I know, but the thought of holidays with a step-mother I've yet to meet and 7 step-siblings (my dad is still pretty close to the 2 step-daughters from his second wife, who is now deceased), makes me shudder.



I can understand your doubts and misgivings. It's probably about managing your own expectations and reconciling them with the religious and ideological idealization society projects on the institution of 'family'.

At the end of the day, "family" should be those people you feel an emotional connection to, not those you happen to be biologically related to, even less those where an intermediate legal relation has been established without your active involvement.

Your experience by the way is not that unique; I've seen lots of - mainly men actually - move on from family to family in the course of their life, focusing mainly on the respective circle and losing contact to previous connections or even own offspring. In German there's a great, slightly cynical term for this - you call the 2nd husband, 3rd wife or x³ partner the "current life episode companion" - which mostly totally nails it.

It's also a question of numbers - if you have 9 step-siblings (with their spouses and kids) - we're talking about a pretty crowded classroom. It's normal and almost psychologically impossible to have such close ties to so many people you probably didn't even grow up with or lived together for longer.

Bottom line - use the opportunity for a great new dress & enjoy the party, hope the wine & champagne are good.


----------



## MsBrightside

Thanks for the support Tad and agouderia; this has really been on my mind a lot lately, probably because the date is quickly approaching. 

I'm probably even more conflicted about this than when my dad got married after he and my mom divorced. Maybe because it was so obvious my parents didn't belong together. I really liked his second wife--she was always kind and gracious without trying to mother me, and I've known her two daughters (who are close to my own age) for nearly 30 years. I like them, too; and it must be hard for them to think of someone else living in the home their mom shared with my dad, especially because she spent so much time there at the end of her life (she had home hospice care due to pancreatic cancer).

I think you're right about family expectations, agouderia; it all feels kind of weird and awkward right now (and the fact that my brother, who lives in the same town, will likely be absent because he and my dad are not on speaking terms doesn't help--I think I will be the only blood relative my dad has at the wedding), but hopefully it will all be for the best. Although I'm not sure my dad is ready for summers home from college and possibly more with a step-daughter barely out of her teens! 



agouderia said:


> Bottom line - use the opportunity for a great new dress & enjoy the party, hope the wine & champagne are good.


Thanks--good advice.


----------



## Surlysomething

Since I stopped accepting people talking/treating me like shit they're dropping like flies out of my life. Mainly family of course. Immediate family.

It's painful as fuck but incredibly eye opening.


----------



## loopytheone

I have never been so nervous about asking to meet up with someone. Just as a friend, like. But I really don't want to scare them off. Normally I am totally chill with asking and it is no bother but this time? I don't know how I ask, or if I should, or anything.

They call me cute and adorable a lot, say they want to try my cooking and they added me on their facebook with their family and friends even though it is something they generally keep a secret. Does this mean... they like me? I mean, I think so? I know they like girls, but... I dunno, maybe they already have a girlfriend? I don't think so... or maybe they are just trying to be nice to me? Plus, as a student, they have very little money so my normal 'lets go to x together' technique wont really work as they can't afford it.... I dunno what to do.

Why are these things so confusing?


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> Why are these things so confusing?



Because human?



(sorry this isn't helpful).


----------



## lucca23v2

Loopy, first let me say.. I feel your pain. Been there done that. 

*IMO*, the reason it is so confusing is because we are dealing with our own anxieties/expectations and not theirs. That can wreak havoc on our self esteem/self image. We know our faults and quirks and assume that they are visible to everyone at first glance.

My advice.. make the date... meet up. At best, it can be a match or make a new friend. At worst, you have only invested some time to get to know someone that isn't compatible and you can then move on without wasting any more time. (It is easier said than done I know. Just give it a try)


----------



## loopytheone

I can't fault your logic there, Tad! =p

And Lucca, you are totally right and very wise! I casually asked what sort of things there are to do around where they live and they mentioned parks and stuff so I think now is the appropriate time to ask if they want to show me around! Haha, I'm such a dork when it comes to these things!


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> I'm such a dork when it comes to these things!



Just remember that lots of people find 'adorkable' to be utterly charming


----------



## lucca23v2

Loopy... this... ^^^^


----------



## MsBrightside

Surlysomething said:


> Since I stopped accepting people talking/treating me like shit they're dropping like flies out of my life. Mainly family of course. Immediate family.
> 
> It's painful as fuck but incredibly eye opening.


That hardly sounds ideal, but I hope the absence of drama brings you peace. 



loopytheone said:


> I have never been so nervous about asking to meet up with someone. Just as a friend, like. But I really don't want to scare them off. Normally I am totally chill with asking and it is no bother but this time? I don't know how I ask, or if I should, or anything.
> 
> They call me cute and adorable a lot, say they want to try my cooking and they added me on their facebook with their family and friends even though it is something they generally keep a secret. Does this mean... they like me? I mean, I think so? I know they like girls, but... I dunno, maybe they already have a girlfriend? I don't think so... or maybe they are just trying to be nice to me? Plus, as a student, they have very little money so my normal 'lets go to x together' technique wont really work as they can't afford it.... I dunno what to do.
> 
> Why are these things so confusing?


 
This person definitely likes you ; the only question is whether it's in a romantic way, but it sounds promising. 

The park sounds like a great idea, as does inviting this person to your home for dinner, and there are probably lots of cheap things you could do together, especially in summer. If you live near a decent-size city, there might be free concerts, festivals, or discount movie houses. Also, local colleges or universities sometimes have inexpensive sporting or fine arts events. One time someone took me to a play put on by the local college drama department (tickets less than $5) and then to fly kites at the lake, even though it was the middle of winter. With a little creative thinking, I'm sure the two of you could have a great time--good luck!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I long to know what it is like to feel full/content. I watched my husband overeat today at a sushi plate and i felt so envious. My stomach snapped shut halfway through, i felt full/bloated/nausiated...and i had to go home, moan into a hot bath and try to deal with the pain knots for 3 plus hours.

Ive never felt that glow of satisfaction, that contentment that i see glowing in foodies eyes. I feel so wistful - i hope someday i can eat without pain...just once, to know what it is like...


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha.. I thought it was just me. I almost never eat an entire plate of anything. Being a bbw leaving the restaurant with a doggie bag all the time when the thin girls never do sucks! 

I am not a foodie, never have been I wish I could get the pleasure that they get out of food.


----------



## MsBrightside

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ...i hope someday i can eat without pain...just once, to know what it is like...


 
That sounds awful, Xyantha: I hope you can, too.


Update: Well, I managed to survive the wedding.  It was a pretty grueling trip: 2-hr drive to Houston there and back (LeoG, if you're reading this I stopped in Winnie twice!), a 2-hr drive from St. Louis to his house and back in a rental car, and a round trip flight from Houston to St. Louis and back, starting on Friday and ending on Sunday, but I'm so glad it's over!!

My dad's brother couldn't make it for health reasons, and my brother and his family weren't there (even though they live within 15 miles of one another), so I knew a grand total of 6 people at the wedding: my dad , my 2 step-sisters from his second marriage, the younger step-sister's spouse and 15-year-old daughter, and my childhood dentist. I was actually really glad these step-sisters were there because I like them and their family and because they probably felt just as awkward as I did. 

I met my dad's bride for the first time (until the wedding, our only communication had been a single phone call while my dad was in France and a single text exchange), and she seems nice; but it's going to take me a while to adjust to the PDA's.  I know it was their wedding day, but it was such a contrast to the simmering resentment I recall from my own parent's marriage and the gracious but non-demonstrative personality of his second wife. The photographer said they were really cute together, but then neither one of them were HIS parents. 

My dad tends to be rather imprecise when it comes to pesky details like the number or names of his new step-children (after some prodding, he recalled the names of 3 of them and that the last one started with a J ), so it turns out that she has 4 children, not 5, and that her youngest is 27, not 20. She also has 5 siblings, so I met a lot of her family members; let's just say they're an interesting group. 

I'm not sure exactly how long my dad has known his new bride, but it's definitely been less than 6 months, because he hadn't even met her when I was there at Christmas. The Most Awkward Moment at the wedding/reception was when my dad accidentally overheard her telling me that he asked her 3 times to marry him before she said yes because she usually dates younger men. (He's 9 years older). TMI! 

The reception was at a nice restaurant, and alcohol was available, but I didn't partake because I drove back to the St. Louis area immediately afterward. It's probably a sad commentary on the whole affair that the most enjoyable parts of the trip were the drives to and from St. Louis listening to my favorite radio stations in the rental car, an electric blue Chevy Spark, and reminiscing about my graduate school alma mater and favorite places in St. Louis with my seatmate (a St. Louis resident who attended the same school) on the flight from Houston. 

Oh, and I did get a new dress, agouderia (a navy & white maxi dress from Dress Barn, Tad ; I don't know if you have any of those in Canada, but they carry sizes 4-20), because the only other one I had that would have been appropriate zips up the back; and I always need help zipping it up.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am glad you are back safe, and that it was ok (if awkward)!

At least she isnt as young as you first thought her, right?


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I long to know what it is like to feel full/content. I watched my husband overeat today at a sushi plate and i felt so envious. My stomach snapped shut halfway through, i felt full/bloated/nausiated...and i had to go home, moan into a hot bath and try to deal with the pain knots for 3 plus hours.
> 
> Ive never felt that glow of satisfaction, that contentment that i see glowing in foodies eyes. I feel so wistful - i hope someday i can eat without pain...just once, to know what it is like...



I know what you mean. For some reason, most of the women in my family are fine until their mid twenties and then we develop intense stomach cramps, bloating and nausea pretty much every time we eat. Because of this I've developed an unhealthy habit of not eating as much as possible because everything makes me feel like crap. 

That said, I have always been a foodie growing up. I used to like nothing better than the taste and texture and feel of food and being full. I used to sit and think what I could have for lunch and dinner whilst eating breakfast. Associating food with pain and illness has destroyed that for me pretty much completely and I admit I miss the days when I could eat food and rejoice in the flavours and the textures and the feeling of being full.


----------



## LeoGibson

MsBrightside said:


> .....Update: Well, I managed to survive the wedding.  It was a pretty grueling trip: 2-hr drive to Houston there and back *(LeoG, if you're reading this I stopped in Winnie twice!)*, a 2-hr drive from St. Louis to his house and back in a rental car, and a round trip flight from Houston to St. Louis and back, starting on Friday and ending on Sunday, but I'm so glad it's over!!......





Well, I reckon Winnie twice is still better than Hankamer once, but for my money I'd have made one of those stops at Gator Country in Fannett! 

I'm glad your trip went ok and you were able to embrace the awkwardness without slamming Xannies by the fistful.


----------



## MsBrightside

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am glad you are back safe, and that it was ok (if awkward)!
> 
> At least she isnt as young as you first thought her, right?


Thanks, Xyantha. 

Yeah, it does seem a little less weird that her youngest daughter is out of college at least. My dad just guessed her age to be 20. She was dressed up for the wedding, of course; but if she was wearing clothes from American Eagle or something when he met her, it would probably be an easy mistake.



LeoGibson said:


> Well, I reckon Winnie twice is still better than Hankamer once, but for my money I'd have made one of those stops at Gator Country in Fannett!


Really?  I've been to Gator Country quite a few times, not entirely of my own free will, and I'm not sure of the attraction. It's hot and (surprise, surprise) full of gators! Not to mention the snakes. 

The first time I went there was back when the TV show Gator 911 used to be on the air, and the staff/owners were always looking for new bits for their show. They filmed me and some other poor unsuspecting saps coming up the front walk, then burst out of the door screaming and threw a life-size fake gator at our feet. I jumped and shrieked, of course, but they informed me that they were a bit disappointed by my lack of cursing.  

I also think it's a bit awkward to eat gator in the restaurant after viewing/feeding them outside, but I guess one could always go for a "Quick Hands or No Hands" T-shirt from the gift shop instead. 



> _I'm glad your trip went ok and you were able to embrace the awkwardness without slamming Xannies by the fistful_.


Thanks.  I have to admit the alcohol was very tempting.


----------



## Surlysomething

I miss so many people that used to come to the site.


----------



## ODFFA

Always wondered what fainting feels like. Now I know. Passed out in front of the cinema theatre two days ago with no warning and with no explicable cause, drink and popcorn in hand :doh: ....Jurassic World was pure awesome though.

Also, what Surly said.


----------



## lucca23v2

Odffa.. I feel your pain.. that happened to me once.. and in the worse place.. on a NYC street in front of the office building I worked in.. at the beginning of the work day. .it took me months to live that down.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone

ODFFA said:


> Always wondered what fainting feels like. Now I know. Passed out in front of the cinema theatre two days ago with no warning and with no explicable cause, drink and popcorn in hand :doh: ....Jurassic World was pure awesome though.
> 
> Also, what Surly said.



...weirdly enough, yesterday I also fainted for the first time with no warning. o___O There's obviously something catching in Dims town!


----------



## GoodDaySir

Surlysomething said:


> I miss so many people that used to come to the site.



Yea, I was just wondering about HottiMegan. Does anyone know about her? I know she had some stuff going on with her family and she was having some depression issues, but she was always a sweetie. I hope she's ok.


----------



## Melian

ODFFA said:


> Always wondered what fainting feels like. Now I know. Passed out in front of the cinema theatre two days ago with no warning and with no explicable cause, drink and popcorn in hand :doh: ....Jurassic World was pure awesome though.
> 
> Also, what Surly said.



Do you know what caused it? I used to faint all the time due to a few medical conditions, and it was such annoying bullshit.

And yes, Jurassic World was amazing!


----------



## ODFFA

Melian said:


> Do you know what caused it? I used to faint all the time due to a few medical conditions, and it was such annoying bullshit.
> 
> And yes, Jurassic World was amazing!



As yet, I honestly have no idea. Nothing stands out to me as to why it would've happened then. Scheduled a routine checkup in a couple weeks' time, perhaps that'll shed some light? Cthulhu have mercy, all the time does not sound fun.

As for Jurassic, I told a friend I'd heard so many good things, especially about the dino characters. To which I got some kind of "you can't really call 'em characters" reply. It was rather satisfying post-movie going "tell me again about how they're not characters."


----------



## lucca23v2

ODFFA said:


> As yet, I honestly have no idea. Nothing stands out to me as to why it would've happened then. Scheduled a routine checkup in a couple weeks' time, perhaps that'll shed some light? Cthulhu have mercy, all the time does not sound fun.
> 
> As for Jurassic, I told a friend I'd heard so many good things, especially about the dino characters. To which I got some kind of "you can't really call 'em characters" reply. It was rather satisfying post-movie going "tell me again about how they're not characters."



Interesting.. wouldn't the dinosaurs be the "villian(s)" in the movie? I thought villian(s) were characters. :doh:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

lucca23v2 said:


> Interesting.. wouldn't the dinosaurs be the "villian(s)" in the movie? I thought villian(s) were characters. :doh:



Are they characters, or are they forces of nature, like volcanoes or tsunamis? And are they actors, or are they special effects? You could probably construct a one-semester philosophy class around these questions. My own feeling is, if they've got agents, they're characters.


----------



## Tad

I have to head off to a wedding tomorrow, which is outside and asking only for 'shirt and tie' degree of dress-up, so I hadn't worried much about clothes.

Then this morning it hit me that I've not buttoned up the collar of a shirt in over two years, all of my shirts are one or more years old, which means that I got them when I was ten to twenty pounds lighter. My first two thoughts of what shirt I would wear turned out to now be too tight in the collar. I finally did find one that should be OK--I basically never wear it because it has cuff-links, and is a bit baggy in the shoulders, but at least I don't get neck-muffin-top if I bend my neck while wearing it.

So my confession is: I did not realize that I'd reached that point where my clothes don't really fit properly, and rather urgently need to make the lose weight or go shopping decision.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> So my confession is: I did not realize that I'd reached that point where my clothes don't really fit properly, and rather urgently need to make the lose weight or go shopping decision.



OR you can buy a collar extender, which is basically a collar button on an elastic loop. You slip the loop over the collar button on your shirt, and the button on the loop goes through your buttonhole, giving you an extra inch or so of room. I got mine from the dry cleaner's, and it cost a dollar ... which is much cheaper than buying new shirts.


----------



## Tad

Lol, the shirt that worked was with a (fairly short) collar extender. But good point.


----------



## Tad

I think today may have been the straw that broke this camel's back, work-wise. I just don't know that I can make myself care about this place anymore, which says that I need to start my plan to move on. Blech, it has been nice not to worry about job hunting for over 8 years, and I'd still had hopes that the share-options would amount to at least something..... but I think the personal cost of staying here much longer exceeds any potential financial benefit.


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> I think today may have been the straw that broke this camel's back, work-wise. I just don't know that I can make myself care about this place anymore, which says that I need to start my plan to move on. Blech, it has been nice not to worry about job hunting for over 8 years, and I'd still had hopes that the share-options would amount to at least something..... but I think the personal cost of staying here much longer exceeds any potential financial benefit.



My dad is leaving his job at the end of the month for similar reasons, the stress and resulting physical/health toll just isn't worth it. Good luck finding something that makes you happier.


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> I think today may have been the straw that broke this camel's back, work-wise. I just don't know that I can make myself care about this place anymore, which says that I need to start my plan to move on. Blech, it has been nice not to worry about job hunting for over 8 years, and I'd still had hopes that the share-options would amount to at least something..... but I think the personal cost of staying here much longer exceeds any potential financial benefit.



I genuinely hope you find something far more worthwhile very soon, if you do decide it's that time. And it sure sounds like it -_-


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> I think today may have been the straw that broke this camel's back, work-wise. I just don't know that I can make myself care about this place anymore, which says that I need to start my plan to move on. Blech, it has been nice not to worry about job hunting for over 8 years, and I'd still had hopes that the share-options would amount to at least something..... but I think the personal cost of staying here much longer exceeds any potential financial benefit.



Sorry to hear. I hope you find something satisfying ASAP!


----------



## Jack Secret

Tad said:


> I think today may have been the straw that broke this camel's back, work-wise. I just don't know that I can make myself care about this place anymore, which says that I need to start my plan to move on. Blech, it has been nice not to worry about job hunting for over 8 years, and I'd still had hopes that the share-options would amount to at least something..... but I think the personal cost of staying here much longer exceeds any potential financial benefit.



Hate to hear that. NOBODY likes to go jobhunting even if you are confident that you can find another gig right away.


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> I think today may have been the straw that broke this camel's back, work-wise. I just don't know that I can make myself care about this place anymore, which says that I need to start my plan to move on. Blech, it has been nice not to worry about job hunting for over 8 years, and I'd still had hopes that the share-options would amount to at least something..... but I think the personal cost of staying here much longer exceeds any potential financial benefit.



I agree with what everyone else said; if it's wearing on you that much, it definitely seems like time to find something more fulfilling. Maybe the job market will surprise you and throw a fantastic opportunity at you. Best of luck


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> I think today may have been the straw that broke this camel's back, work-wise. I just don't know that I can make myself care about this place anymore, which says that I need to start my plan to move on. Blech, it has been nice not to worry about job hunting for over 8 years, and I'd still had hopes that the share-options would amount to at least something..... but I think the personal cost of staying here much longer exceeds any potential financial benefit.


 
I admire your wisdom and courage in realizing that it may be time to make a change and hope that you find a wealth of new possibilities out there.


----------



## loopytheone

I went to visit the girl I like yesterday! We had so much fun and although we are both socially awkward we had a great time together! I dunno if she _likes _me but she seems to like me as a person and we laugh together a lot so I think we can be friends! Makes me happy!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

GoodDaySir said:


> Yea, I was just wondering about HottiMegan. Does anyone know about her? I know she had some stuff going on with her family and she was having some depression issues, but she was always a sweetie. I hope she's ok.


She's fine. We are friends on FB and she has been posting pics and what not from her road trip to the Midwest recently with her family.


----------



## dwesterny

I confess im glad there is an edit feature!


----------



## agouderia

dwesterny said:


> .
> I confess that I drank 2 bottles of Syrah and I will regret this in the morning.



Well - at least you got drunk in good style!

Welcome to the BHM/FFA board - I'm sure you'll find enough people to relate to around here ... 

Unless the beer drinkers prove me wrong!


----------



## MsBrightside

loopytheone said:


> I went to visit the girl I like yesterday! We had so much fun and although we are both socially awkward we had a great time together! I dunno if she _likes _me but she seems to like me as a person and we laugh together a lot so I think we can be friends! Makes me happy!


That's great, loopy! :happy:



ScreamingChicken said:


> She's fine. We are friends on FB and she has been posting pics and what not from her road trip to the Midwest recently with her family.


Glad she's OK, especially after surviving a road trip with kids to the Midwest. Makes me think of National Lampoon's _Vacation_.



dwesterny said:


> ...I confess that I drank 2 bottles of Syrah and I will regret this in the morning...


If this is a sample of the kind of things you're likely to post here, you're going to fit right in. 

Hope the headache's not_ too_ bad this morning.


----------



## dwesterny

They have these ignition locks on cars for people who have gotten a DWI, it requires them to pass a breathalyzer before the car will start. I never drink and drive so don't need one of those on the car, I need one on my computer.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When I buy a new book I have to put it in the trunk of my car so that I don't try and read it while at stop lights. It's the worst temptation. 

No, I don't do it...but oh, the urge..!!!


----------



## lucca23v2

So, I went to get the second part of my sleep study done the other day. They sent a car to pick me up and drop me off the next morning. When the car came I noticed it wasn't just the driver, there was a passenger in the car as well. By the way they were chatting and getting along I would assume his wife/girlfriend.

So here is the bad part, I wasn't really paying attention to them until he hit the breaks a bit hard. I look up and see this big arm holding the steering wheel, which now makes me look at the man, which then turns to ogling the man in the drivers seat with his wife/girlfriend in the car. :wubu:

I silently hoped he was the one picking me up the next morning, which he did, with his wife/girlfriend in the car as well.. Oh well, at least I was able to have some eye candy while being chauffeured. 

_It also helped that as I got into the car, it took him a good 5 minutes to leave because he was playing some kind of RPG (Heroes charge or something like that) on his tablet. I have a thing for nerdy/geeky guys._


----------



## Tad

Lucca--all of that aside, how was the experience with the sleep study?


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> Lucca--all of that aside, how was the experience with the sleep study?


 
lol.. the wires and mask didn't really phase me at all. But being watched...that was a bit unnerving. You are in a room expected to fall asleep normally with wires connected everywhere. Then you lay back and try to relax then you notice the infra-red camera and remember someone is watching you.

Very awkward.


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny

You know. I stayed up late the night of the test wondering how one becomes a sleep technician. (Not being funny) It seems like an interesting job. 

Let me ask you a question, during those nights of watching people did you see any people having conversations while sleeping?

(I have been told that I tend to have conversations while sleeping and I am now wondering if I did it while having my sleep study done.. reaching a new level of embarrassment in 5, 4,3,2....)


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny[/quote]
Thanks!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I started off roleplaying a nomad corp.

Although I really love him and the pull he gives in terms of resources, I kind of long for a new character. He's lasted like three years of bimonthly campaigns, which is pretty amazing.

Just...want a bit of change...

...But not have him die because he is too cool to die...


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I started off roleplaying a nomad corp.
> 
> Although I really love him and the pull he gives in terms of resources, I kind of long for a new character. He's lasted like three years of bimonthly campaigns, which is pretty amazing.
> 
> Just...want a bit of change...
> 
> ...But not have him die because he is too cool to die...


I confess that this may be the nerdiest thing I have read on this board ever. Which I love.


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I started off roleplaying a nomad corp.
> 
> Although I really love him and the pull he gives in terms of resources, I kind of long for a new character. He's lasted like three years of bimonthly campaigns, which is pretty amazing.
> 
> Just...want a bit of change...
> 
> ...But not have him die because he is too cool to die...



A) I know the feeling.

B) time to talk with the GM about a retirement run. Doesn't have to be a huge score, as that messes up with the rest of the group, but an opportunity presents itself. My one cyberpunk character .over to a cabin out of the city that the group got the deed from a gang they finally wiped out, and took over their link in a contraband route. First Shadowrun character started a pest control business. Not the lap of luxury, but I can think of them periodically with contented feelings that they are doing OK.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> I confess that this may be the nerdiest thing I have read on this board ever. Which I love.



Thank you!!!



Non-Gamers look away


Well there are several factors for consideration...


The GM is my hubby (and all that entails)
Another is that I am not the easiest player - I'm not high maintenance per say. I don't ask for sparkle ponies and I take my shitty roles and the consequences with grace ...but I tend to have a short attention span, which requires more attention from the ref to keep me engaged. And because he is my hub we are more likely to butt heads and miscommunicate in the game setting.
The GM doesn't believe in box adventures; he's been gaming so long that most of them are tiresome and trite. So the adventures he creates are wonderfully complex, 100% customized and almost completely character driven.
His spends as much emotional energy on his games/keeping me happy as you did your wife and her sundress. Long story short, my character found the genome for naturally occurring THC in the story, and I'm going to sell kibble infused THC with the goal of creating my own mega corp. The THC is found in seaweed; he spent _four hours_ researching THC and seaweed, how it grows, how fast, and distribution channels for current seaweed foods, so that he could have viable info...because as adults playing, its harder for us to simply suspend our disbelief.
The overarching storyline has been built around my character and his corporation. If he dies/disappears the characters may live physically, but the game will be essentially over. At that point most of us would probably just re-roll and restart.
I told my hubby and he won't stop me, but he did point out that because my corporation paid for so much training I do have most of the same skills as a solo...and he is more than happy to run a shooty-shooty game.

Hell, I almost died last game trying to save my cohort (who is starting his own drug empire, and decided to kidnap his opponents girlfriend. Rolled a 1 (critical fail) then 10 (worst outcome) while trying to get into the parking garage. Totalled the car, we got banged up. 

The dice giveth and the dice taketh away....

Maybe I'll just let it play out. I mean, I can always just go open fire or push over a street gang to stir up trouble...


Disclaimer: I'm talking about a tabletop roleplaying game called Cyberpunk 2020...


----------



## Amaranthine

Xyantha Reborn said:


> *he spent four hours researching THC* ...because as adults playing, its harder for us to simply suspend our disbelief.



Right. All for the sake of crafting an immersive game. _Mhmmm_. 

Anyway, it sounds like your husband is an amazing GM and I'm jealous of your awesome games. It sounds like one of those campaigns where you can just fuck shit up and it'll work out somehow. Probably shittily when you can't even make it into a garage, but that's why it's fun! I guess the both of you are amazing at making stories in your own ways :happy: 

I think I'm going to start GMing so I have an excuse for 96% of the things I do on the internet. 


IC that I thoroughly appreciate the person who tagged this thread with a reference to another post in this thread. It makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## dwesterny

Random Confession: I can't bring myself to smack a woman's ass. Even if she tells me to do it. It just seems mean. I do like to grab a handful of hair now and again.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Random Confession: I can't bring myself to smack a woman's ass. Even if she tells me to do it. It just seems mean. I do like to grab a handful of hair now and again.



I can't do things like that either. Which is fine, because if someone did it to me I'd probably punch them in the face. =p


----------



## dwesterny

While I do not slap, smack or spank I will administer a vigorous tongue lashing.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Depends how hard the smack - if it is a just little rough and playful no problem. If it hurts, yeah, I'll probably take a swing!

-----

I hate house centipedes. 

There was one in a bucket in my basement, so I tried to squish it. But they are so damn fast, they catch that shrieky jumpy reflex! So I squirted the crap outta it with Windex (kills bugs really well). So it started dying and dissolving within about 1 min. So I dumped a bit of water in the bucket and then dumped it in the toilet, then flushed.

The bug had lost all its colouring, was floating upside down and clearly clearly dead. But about 10 minutes later when I went to pee I was stricken with the impossible but terrifying vision of it LAUNCHING out of the toilet, alien style, and attacking my lady parts as I peed.

It is so ridiculous I laughed at myself. Then used another toilet. You can't chance these things, you know...


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I hate house centipedes.
> 
> There was one in a bucket in my basement, so I tried to squish it. But they are so damn fast, they catch that shrieky jumpy reflex! So I squirted the crap outta it with Windex (kills bugs really well). So it started dying and dissolving within about 1 min. So I dumped a bit of water in the bucket and then dumped it in the toilet, then flushed.
> 
> The bug had lost all its colouring, was floating upside down and clearly clearly dead. But about 10 minutes later when I went to pee I was stricken with the impossible but terrifying vision of it LAUNCHING out of the toilet, alien style, and attacking my lady parts as I peed.
> 
> It is so ridiculous I laughed at myself. Then used another toilet. You can't chance these things, you know...


You were correct not to use that toilet. Windex will not kill a centipede, below is an instructional video on the proper method for getting rid of this household pest.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGEZ3NNH6cs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGEZ3NNH6cs[/ame]
You may wish to purchase the requisite laser gun.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I let a love interest/friend of mine stay with me for 2 and a half months and got her a job with the company I work for. I felt like she'd truly fit in, and that she does. I didn't do any of this with the expectation of anything in return, I did it because I wanted to.

While she was living with me she was banging some dudes and I would come home and find her crying about how shitty they were to her. 

I asked her this weekend what she was up to so we could get a drink. She told me she was going to be hanging out with one of the girls from work all weekend. So I just saw some pictures of her this weekend with the girl and one of the guys that she was always crying about that made her feel used and like shit. 

It's been a month since she moved out and she hasn't invited me to see her new place, or out for a drink, and I don't remember getting a thank you when she left. 

I confess I feel like an idiot and pretty fucking used.


----------



## MsBrightside

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I let a love interest/friend of mine stay with me for 2 and a half months and got her a job with the company I work for. I felt like she'd truly fit in, and that she does. I didn't do any of this with the expectation of anything in return, I did it because I wanted to.
> 
> While she was living with me she was banging some dudes and I would come home and find her crying about how shitty they were to her.
> 
> I asked her this weekend what she was up to so we could get a drink. She told me she was going to be hanging out with one of the girls from work all weekend. So I just saw some pictures of her this weekend with the girl and one of the guys that she was always crying about that made her feel used and like shit.
> 
> It's been a month since she moved out and she hasn't invited me to see her new place, or out for a drink, and I don't remember getting a thank you when she left.
> 
> I confess I feel like an idiot and pretty fucking used.


It's terrible to feel taken advantage of like that. I hope you don't run into her at work too often.

I doubt that it's much consolation to you, but if she ends up treating her colleagues with the same lack of consideration and gratitude, she probably won't be as wildly successful in her career as you have been in yours.

Still sucks, though.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

MsBrightside said:


> It's terrible to feel taken advantage of like that. I hope you don't run into her at work too often.
> 
> I doubt that it's much consolation to you, but if she ends up treating her colleagues with the same lack of consideration and gratitude, she probably won't be as wildly successful in her career as you have been in yours.
> 
> Still sucks, though.



Well we're a relatively small company with somewhere between 50-60 people in the office so running into each other at the water cooler is common. I more or less feel foolish for letting this happen. We're all adults and she's allowed to make whatever choices she wants. I'm only holding myself responsible for my own actions. 

We'll see how it goes.  maybe I'm just being sensitive


----------



## Surlysomething

You still did an amazingly kind thing, J. She's a shitty person and one day she'll be alone with her miserable self...

You're a good man. She can't take that away from you.






Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Well we're a relatively small company with somewhere between 50-60 people in the office so running into each other at the water cooler is common. I more or less feel foolish for letting this happen. We're all adults and she's allowed to make whatever choices she wants. I'm only holding myself responsible for my own actions.
> 
> We'll see how it goes.  maybe I'm just being sensitive


----------



## dwesterny

Random Confession: I sometimes try too hard to make an impression or to appear the way I want to be perceived. Usually with me it comes out in trying to force a joke when it's just stupid. I am certain none of you have noted this in my posts. Ever. I think the overcompensation thing may be kind of typical among fat guys and it can definitely turn some people off. I guess in part it comes from years and years of thinking that the first impression that 99% of people have when they see you is "wow look at how fat that guy is". 

While I am analyzing myself; When I was potty trained instead of getting the book "Everybody Poops" my parents used a book called "Nobody Poops but You." That really fucked me up.


----------



## lucca23v2

Hozay, Some people are just shitty that way. Some know they are being users, other really don't think of it that way. They feel "if a person offers, they don't need the gratitude" not sure how that thought process works but that is how they feel. 

You are not being sensitive. You have a right to feel used. I just hope that what she did doesn't change who you are as a person.


----------



## Crumbling

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> We'll see how it goes.  maybe I'm just being sensitive



Learn, Move on. Keep her behaviour in mind if she asks you for a favour again.

Try not to let it sour you on remaining a decent human being


----------



## MsBrightside

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> ...I more or less feel foolish for letting this happen. We're all adults and she's allowed to make whatever choices she wants. I'm only holding myself responsible for my own actions.
> 
> We'll see how it goes.  maybe I'm just being sensitive


We can't always help how we feel, but rationally speaking, you didn't do anything wrong. You took the high road on this one, and that's something to be proud of.



dwesterny said:


> Random Confession: I sometimes try to hard to make an impression or to appear the way I want to be perceived. Usually with me it comes out in trying to force a joke when it's just stupid. I am certain none of you have noted this in my posts. Ever. I think the overcompensation thing may be kind of typical among fat guys and it can definitely turn some people off. I guess in part it comes from years and years of thinking that the first impression that 99% of people have when they see you is "wow look at how fat that guy is".
> 
> While I am analyzing myself; When I was potty trained instead of getting the book "Everybody Poops" my parents used a book called "Nobody Poops but You." That really fucked me up.



If you make us laugh, that's a good thing!

But I don't think you're alone in feeling self-conscious about your size. A female friend of mine apparently feels the same way when she speaks in public. Once she had to stand up in front of a room full of people in an NPO that we're both involved in and talk about a popcorn fundraiser; and she told me afterward that she felt so exposed, as if everyone were staring at her and thinking how the fat woman had been eating all of the popcorn. It made me so sad for her. I told her the truth, which was that if every one else were like me, his or her only thought was "Gawd, I'm so grateful she's doing this so I don't have to!!"

We all have our own vulnerabilities, and I think we all tend to think people are busy judging us, when the truth is, for the most part, that everyone's wrapped up in his or her own concerns and doesn't spend that much time thinking about anyone else.

FWIW, I think you're terrific, and I'm sure plenty of others here do, too.


----------



## dwesterny

MsBrightside said:


> A female friend of mine apparently feels the same way when she speaks in public. Once she had to stand up in front of a room full of people in an NPO that we're both involved in and talk about a popcorn fundraiser; and she told me afterward that she felt so exposed, as if everyone were staring at her and thinking how the fat woman had been eating all of the popcorn.


I know how this feels! I once had to do a presentation of a "lean" project. A Japanese production model to cut waste etc... Talking about how to get our systems "lean". That was comfortable. Even without the term lean the core idea is fine but they hang all this silly crap on it like using Japanese words and little catch phrases. The mura, muda, muri, gemba blah blah blah. It's actually ironic that a philosophy that stresses making everything efficient uses all this kind of esoteric terminology. 




MsBrightside said:


> FWIW, I think you're terrific, and I'm sure plenty of others here do, too.


 Hee hee thanks.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

MsBrightside said:


> FWIW, I think you're terrific, and I'm sure plenty of others here do, too.



Others such as myself. You've read enough hand-wringing posts to know that Dims has been struck by a recent attrition of wit, at least in the opinion of many persons. Your posts have raised the bar for gentlemanly humor to its former height. You may not be Oscar Wilde, H.L. Mencken, or Gore Vidal, but you're a worthy successor to them all. :bow:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That sucks Hozay. To put it bluntly; her loss no matter what!!! 

@ dwes And seconding msbrightside's and doc's comments. I love natural wittisism (word breaks spellcheck on my phone) because i so rarely am.


----------



## biglynch

Yep Hozay that's Shitty indeed. I'm still thankful of you putting me up for a few days. Good times by the way, hopefully you'll get over some time so I can return the favour.

PS, send your Boss to the UK too. I need a boss who is not going to try screw me over.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> Yep Hozay that's Shitty indeed. I'm still thankful of you putting me up for a few days. Good times by the way, hopefully you'll get over some time so I can return the favour.
> 
> PS, send your Boss to the UK too. I need a boss who is not going to try screw me over.



They just gave me a voucher for free travel/airfare of my choice. Still trying to figure out where to go, but I just may end up at your door.


----------



## biglynch

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> They just gave me a voucher for free travel/airfare of my choice. Still trying to figure out where to go, but I just may end up at your door.


Nice! well you're always welcome here. Its cold and wet, just the way you like it.


----------



## loopytheone

Just wanna say, you guys are all awesome. Anybody who says differently is missing out.


----------



## MsBrightside

dwesterny said:


> I know how this feels! I once had to do a presentation of a "lean" project. A Japanese production model to cut waste etc... Talking about how to get our systems "lean". That was comfortable. Even without the term lean the core idea is fine but they hang all this silly crap on it like using Japanese words and little catch phrases. The mura, muda, muri, gemba blah blah blah. It's actually ironic that a philosophy that stresses making everything efficient uses all this kind of esoteric terminology...


Ugh! Public speaking is agonizing for most people, and having to deliver a topic like that just makes it worse. Employees never want to listen to a lecture that implies that whatever they've been doing isn't good enough. This is no reflection on your oratory skills, but I have a feeling that their thoughts had nothing to do with your appearance and everything to do with wishing they were somewhere else. 

Of course, if some of the ladies here had been in the audience, it would have been different. Socially sanctioned opportunities to gaze at an attractive man of size in a prolonged fashion are far too rare.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

So true!

---

IC i am utterly intimidated and overwhelmed (in a good way) by fat guys who are genuinely intelligent and well informed (without being belligerent). Add a sense of humour and it is like a trifecta.

And ironically those are the times that i want to appear most intelligent, and yet become the most tongue tied and bumbling.


----------



## Tad

MsBrightside said:


> Ugh! Public speaking is agonizing for most people, and having to deliver a topic like that just makes it worse. Employees never want to listen to a lecture that implies that whatever they've been doing isn't good enough. This is no reflection on your oratory skills, but I have a feeling that their thoughts had nothing to do with your appearance and everything to do with wishing they were somewhere else.
> 
> Of course, if some of the ladies here had been in the audience, it would have been different. Socially sanctioned opportunities to gaze at an attractive man of size in a prolonged fashion are far too rare.



But how much of the presentation would you have remembered, versus just exactly what his silhouette looked like when he turned sideways to point at the screen? 

FWIW, things like lean can be pretty well received if you are allowed to explain them in the right way (and actually aim them where they are needed). If you can stand up and say "We are going to focus on removing layers of bureaucracy and forms, reduce the amount of meetings, and speed up getting approvals on things" then usually you'll have a pretty receptive audience! (of course, sometimes what senior management really wants is not so much that as a new set of tools with which to flog and demean the people doing the work, but such is ever the case, sigh)


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> IC i am utterly intimidated and overwhelmed (in a good way) by fat guys who are genuinely intelligent and well informed (without being belligerent). Add a sense of humour and it is like a trifecta.
> 
> And ironically those are the times that i want to appear most intelligent, and yet become the most tongue tied and bumbling.


 
Don't feel bad.... we all get tongue tied when we are in front of someone we like. lol


----------



## MrSensible

dwesterny said:


> Random Confession: I sometimes try too hard to make an impression or to appear the way I want to be perceived. Usually with me it comes out in trying to force a joke when it's just stupid. I am certain none of you have noted this in my posts. Ever. I think the overcompensation thing may be kind of typical among fat guys and it can definitely turn some people off. I guess in part it comes from years and years of thinking that the first impression that 99% of people have when they see you is "wow look at how fat that guy is".



You're definitely not alone in this. I often find myself doing the very same thing. It's embarrassing to say, but I've spent more time sitting at the post window than I care to admit, just trying to make sure that what I write comes out the way I want (I second guess the hell out of myself at times.) We want so badly to make a good impression that we ironically kind of fuck it up in the process . 

For what it's worth though, I've read a bunch of your posts since I've been back and I never got that "trying too hard" vibe off of you. You seem like a real cool guy .


----------



## MrSensible

Xyantha Reborn said:


> So true!
> 
> ---
> 
> IC i am utterly intimidated and overwhelmed (in a good way) by fat guys who are genuinely intelligent and well informed (without being belligerent). Add a sense of humour and it is like a trifecta.
> 
> And ironically those are the times that i want to appear most intelligent, and yet become the most tongue tied and bumbling.



Ha, if you swap "fat guys" with "FFAs" this is pretty much me to a T, seriously . That intimidation can be nearly palpable at times.


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> But how much of the presentation would you have remembered, versus just exactly what his silhouette looked like when he turned sideways to point at the screen? ...


You make a very good point, but situations like that call for multi-tasking.



lucca23v2 said:


> Don't feel bad.... we all get tongue tied when we are in front of someone we like. lol


Oh, yes. It seems to be some sort of law of attraction.

I confess that I noticed an unfinished glass of wine sitting around not long after I woke up this morning. There was really only one thing to do.


----------



## lucca23v2

MsBrightside said:


> I confess that I noticed an unfinished glass of wine sitting around not long after I woke up this morning. There was really only one thing to do.


 
YES!!!! I drink my left over wine in the morning. Too good to waste. lol


----------



## dwesterny

I smoked 3 cigarettes this weekend. I quit over 6 years ago and will never start again, but they were good. I think that might be 10 total in 6 years since I quit. The first two were with bourbon and bitters and the third with coffee.


----------



## biglynch

I confess that I intend to totally snake my boss into putting me on garden leave. Yep good ole fashioned blackmail! If he had not sent me into investigation, for no reason. My position is now officially untenable. 

But that's only fair for sending transphobic, and homophobic email IN AN OPEN OFFICE EMAIL. Idiot. Forward email to HR or give me paid notice.

Prick!

End rant.


----------



## Amaranthine

I don't know why, but there's something about saying goodbyes at an airport that erases the concept of stoicism from my brain. I think there should be a rule that everyone there, at some point, needs to get a little "crying like a bitch" phase in so I don't feel so completely awkward. How does everyone else do it?! 

This also doesn't happen with any other form of transportation; train stations are generally fine. I don't understand why airports are a place of such great sadness. I'm fine with them merely being places of great frustration, exhaustion, anger, and pretty much every other negative emotion a person can experience.


----------



## dwesterny

Amaranthine said:


> I don't know why, but there's something about saying goodbyes at an airport that erases the concept of stoicism from my brain. I think there should be a rule that everyone there, at some point, needs to get a little "crying like a bitch" phase in so I don't feel so completely awkward. How does everyone else do it?!


Last few years by the time the visit ended I just want to dance for joy it was over.


----------



## Surlysomething

I confess that music saves my life every day. If I didn't have it in my life i'm not sure I would be here.


----------



## dwesterny

I confess that my apartment is so messy that I am pretty sure my cleaning lady is actually mad at me about it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

IC I just backed up and cleaned by phone from February and it was really hard emotionally. 

Cleared all the pictures and videos of my Ridgie on his last day, and the pics of him on the floor afterward. The reason I had those morbid pics is that he got sick and went downhill so fast that I need to map his progress, and because I knew I would question my decision afterwards, and seeing how much pain he was in was important to my own healing process. I kept having to remind myself he couldn't keep weight on, could barely walk or support himself, and was beginning to whine in pain all the time. 

But clearing them off my phone hurt. He was such an _asshole;_ he hated dogs, children, people. The only one he loved was me - everyone else was either tolerated or a threat. He was very reactive and large and rather dangerous, only kept in check by lots of training later in life. He was emotionally exhausting and possessive. He had almost no urge to please and work with me. But I loved him.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> IC I just backed up and cleaned by phone from February and it was really hard emotionally.
> 
> Cleared all the pictures and videos of my Ridgie on his last day, and the pics of him on the floor afterward. The reason I had those morbid pics is that he got sick and went downhill so fast that I need to map his progress, and because I knew I would question my decision afterwards, and seeing how much pain he was in was important to my own healing process. I kept having to remind myself he couldn't keep weight on, could barely walk or support himself, and was beginning to whine in pain all the time.
> 
> But clearing them off my phone hurt. He was such an _asshole;_ he hated dogs, children, people. The only one he loved was me - everyone else was either tolerated or a threat. He was very reactive and large and rather dangerous, only kept in check by lots of training later in life. He was emotionally exhausting and possessive. He had almost no urge to please and work with me. But I loved him.



I'm so sorry you had to lose a creature you cared so much about. I know it can be absolutely heartbreaking, but I honestly think you did the right thing for him, even if it broke your heart. I've had to have several animals of mine put to sleep over the years and it never gets easier. My dog is the last of her litter still alive and I live every day fearing today will be her last day, because I don't know how to be me without her.


----------



## lucca23v2

IC.. Once I get to work, the first thing I log into is dims... then my work programs...lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Dims is my dirty little secret at work. I know how much they monitor our internet usage and cuz the paysite thing unfortunately Dims would be considered pornography....so i disconnect my personal cell from wifi and surf  

Ic - Usually i glance and Facebook and Dims first thing while i am still wkaing up with my coffee every morning.


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Dims is my dirty little secret at work. I know how much they monitor our internet usage and cuz the paysite thing unfortunately Dims would be considered pornography....so i disconnect my personal cell from wifi and surf
> 
> Ic - Usually i glance and Facebook and Dims first thing while i am still wkaing up with my coffee every morning.


Lol.. I use my work computer to go on dims.. I never even though about it coming off as porn...lol they honestly don't monitor things like that too much here.. that being said.. I will use my phone from now on..lol

As a side note.. the porn sites are not really blocked.. but Pandora and Spotify are blocked.. I think it is because of the file sharing thing.. they also blocked people from watching March madness.. needless to say.. people were/are pissed... lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

They openly don't monitor our internet usage here. If/when I move on to a more organized company, I may be in for a shock ...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

IC i am going to stop by Chapters tonight...and not tell my husband I am going. Because then he will want to come, and he cant tonight, so then i wont be able to go.

I needs a new book!!!


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> IC i am going to stop by Chapters tonight...and not tell my husband I am going. Because then he will want to come, and he cant tonight, so then i wont be able to go.
> 
> I needs a new book!!!



It's far easier sometimes to plead ignorance and beg forgiveness than it is to ask permission. (although it's not exactly permission as you're married not under ownership to them, but hopefully you get the sentiment I meant, but I still had to post this long aside as I know the internet is full of Literal Larry's that understand nothing about nuance of language)


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> (although it's not exactly permission as you're married not under ownership to them



Marriage, n: the state or condition of a community consisting of a master, a mistress, and two slaves, making in all, two.

Ambrose Bierce

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoGibson

That's an interesting concept for sure, but as it consists of two people only meaning they are both equally slaves and both are master or mistress. The by default would make them equal to each other no?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I kind of agree with Dwes...slavery isnt the right word technically, but i get the concept.

I am fiercely independent, and anyone who knew me as a child knew there was no surer way of encouraging me to do it than by telling me no. No one has more control over the two of us than each other. Anyone else who tried to lay any shackle on me would be shaken off - but for him, i have given up some of my freedoms, and he has goven up some of his control. My entire world revolves around him, from what i do, and do not. What i cook, my schedule, my moods and how i express myself. Both of us have felt like we have had to sacrifice things. Most of our decisions are a kind of compromise - and in a compromise both sides actually lose equally. 

My husband isnt my equal. In some things, i am the superior. In others, i am awed by what he can do - we dovetail. 

If he was my equal, i wouldnt bend to him as much, because even after years bending feels like losing sometimes. (To which he would reply, "yeah, you give in - glaring and clenched teeth the whole way".) ...but i do bend!!! Lol

I dont want an equal - i want to provide for and be provided for. If i had an equal i would just have another me, and i am already annoying and insufferable enough. If that makes sense.


----------



## LeoGibson

I think in a sense we are saying the same thing but in a different way. My wife is every bit my equal as a human being and as a partner. That doesn't mean that in all areas we are the same. There are many ways that I am far superior to her and there are just as many where she is above me. But it is that duality of working together that makes the partnership equal. That doesn't necessarily mean that in every situation we face that our strengths or weaknesses are the same. Sometimes she leads and sometimes I do, but it is in that way two become one.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Its probably semantics


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> If i had an equal i would just have another me, and i am already annoying and insufferable enough. If that makes sense.



I find this hard to believe.....



Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

I was just quoting Ambrose Bierce on the subject, I have no opinions on my own.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

This probably says it all... 

View attachment askyourwife.JPG


----------



## dwesterny

Sweet girl who rang me up at the grocery store today was a cutter. Scars all down both arms from it. Fuck you world.


----------



## lille

dwesterny said:


> Sweet girl who rang me up at the grocery store today was a cutter. Scars all down both arms from it. Fuck you world.



It makes me happy that your response was to be angry at the world on her behalf rather than to judge. I don't have visible scars from my SI but I've worked with lots of kids and a few friends who do.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I had too much to carry so i shoved my iphone 5 in one bra cup along with my keys, and my work iphone 6 in my other bra cup along with a handful of change.

IC not only was no one table to tell, i almost forgot it was all in there...


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I had too much to carry so i shoved my iphone 5 in one bra cup along with my keys, and my work iphone 6 in my other bra cup along with a handful of change.
> 
> IC not only was no one table to tell, i almost forgot it was all in there...


I use my bra for storage all the time.. my credit/atm card.. phone.. rings..money...lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am unable to give you boob storage rep at this time 

The best is when you are sweaty and take your bra off and the change or credit card just sticks there, defying gravity


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am unable to give you boob storage rep at this time [emoji14]
> 
> The best is when you are sweaty and take your bra off and the change or credit card just sticks there, defying gravity


Lol.. YES!!!!!.. you forget and then all.of a sudden in the shower you hear stuff hitting the tub.....hilarious!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I have been extending myself so much (resumes, peoples, etc) that I feel a little burned out. But I don't necessarily want to be alone...

It would be nice to have my friends chase me for once, rather than me wrangling putty tats and juggling everything for people. Just kind of drag alone in their drift...get to listen to them entertain me and just let me relax and smile... and just bask. Or just cuddle up and watch a movie together - that I didn't have to do all the work to get everyone out to see it. (movie times, movie theaters, who is working when, who can drive vs transit, how are they getting home...)

Instead I always seem to be forced to assume another role...of being the one to put on my extrovert mask, get everyone together, solicit conversation and laughter, and basically exhaust all my inner resources.

It's partially the exhaustion talking, but occasionally it's also a little bit of a sad sigh moment, and you can't help but question if any of them even care about you, or would put the effort into seeing YOU...  And because I am an introvert, I always take any sort of non response or rejection with a little flinch, not the nonchalance that I see others take it in... 

I just wants to feel the luvs. Damn lazy ass, selfish and other introverted friends!!


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I have been extending myself so much (resumes, peoples, etc) that I feel a little burned out. But I don't necessarily want to be alone...
> 
> It would be nice to have my friends chase me for once, rather than me wrangling putty tats and juggling everything for people. Just kind of drag alone in their drift...get to listen to them entertain me and just let me relax and smile... and just bask. Or just cuddle up and watch a movie together - that I didn't have to do all the work to get everyone out to see it. (movie times, movie theaters, who is working when, who can drive vs transit, how are they getting home...)
> 
> Instead I always seem to be forced to assume another role...of being the one to put on my extrovert mask, get everyone together, solicit conversation and laughter, and basically exhaust all my inner resources.
> 
> It's partially the exhaustion talking, but occasionally it's also a little bit of a sad sigh moment, and you can't help but question if any of them even care about you, or would put the effort into seeing YOU...  And because I am an introvert, I always take any sort of non response or rejection with a little flinch, not the nonchalance that I see others take it in...
> 
> I just wants to feel the luvs. Damn lazy ass, selfish and other introverted friends!!



I know it doesn't mean much, but have some dims luvs from me! <3


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thx Loops!!


----------



## BigChaz

My grandpa died today. He is a true monster of a human, just...when you think of a bad person it's him. Yet it's my dad's dad - and my dad and his brothers are so torn up right now. 

I feel bad that I do not mourn his passing at all and really only care about how my dad is doing.


----------



## MsBrightside

BigChaz said:


> My grandpa died today. He is a true monster of a human, just...when you think of a bad person it's him. Yet it's my dad's dad - and my dad and his brothers are so torn up right now.
> 
> I feel bad that I do not mourn his passing at all and really only care about how my dad is doing.


 
Sorry that you and your family are going through this, Chaz. Your dad is lucky to have your support.


----------



## loopytheone

BigChaz said:


> My grandpa died today. He is a true monster of a human, just...when you think of a bad person it's him. Yet it's my dad's dad - and my dad and his brothers are so torn up right now.
> 
> I feel bad that I do not mourn his passing at all and really only care about how my dad is doing.



You have nothing to feel bad about. The fact that you care so much how your dad and uncles are doing shows you are a caring and empathetic person. Being there for the family you care about is the best and most important thing you can do.


----------



## dwesterny

In the elavator this morning (6:30am) there was a workman happily drumming on his toolcart and singing/humming. I confess to eyeing the hammer on his cart and the back of his head with ill intent for the duration of the ride. 

I am not a morning person. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surlysomething

No need to feel bad. Nasty people come in all forms, family is definitely one of them. Support your Dad and Uncles the best you can.




BigChaz said:


> My grandpa died today. He is a true monster of a human, just...when you think of a bad person it's him. Yet it's my dad's dad - and my dad and his brothers are so torn up right now.
> 
> I feel bad that I do not mourn his passing at all and really only care about how my dad is doing.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Agree with Surly. We felt that way about my hubbys grandad.


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Agree with Surly. We felt that way about my hubbys grandad.





Surlysomething said:


> No need to feel bad. Nasty people come in all forms, family is definitely one of them. Support your Dad and Uncles the best you can.





loopytheone said:


> You have nothing to feel bad about. The fact that you care so much how your dad and uncles are doing shows you are a caring and empathetic person. Being there for the family you care about is the best and most important thing you can do.





MsBrightside said:


> Sorry that you and your family are going through this, Chaz. Your dad is lucky to have your support.




Look at all these smart and awesome people


----------



## LeoGibson

Jumping on the bandwagon so I can be awesome too! I agree with everyone else. You are a good son for caring about how it affects your father, but you are definitely allowed to have that conflicting feeling personally about it all. Bad people are just bad people.


----------



## Surlysomething

I really dislike the amount of makeup some women wear. I kind of feel embarrassed for them. Weird, I know. I find that a lot of young women are looking really worn out already. Starting too young with makeup and hair dying and plucking. Just overdone. 

It's supposed to enhance, not make you look comical.


/rant


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When they are really young and doing it, i like to call then prosti-tots. 

Have you seen this new "clown contouring" phenomenon? It is crazy!


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> When they are really young and doing it, i like to call then prosti-tots.
> 
> Have you seen this new "clown contouring" phenomenon? It is crazy!



The clown contouring was in response to someone telling her she looks like a clown. It's a joke.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Its not anymore, look on youtube there are hundreds of tutorials and ive seen women start to do it.

Its um. Heavy makeup.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

IC i often pretend to be more ignorant of subjects than i am in order to avoid conflict or conversely to enjoy their intelligence


----------



## Surlysomething

IC I have absolutely no interest in what you have to say.


----------



## dwesterny

I allow jealousy to interfere with being happy for others and in the process make myself miserable as well.

I post whiney crap on the random confessions board.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> I allow jealousy to interfere with being happy for others and in the process make myself miserable as well.
> 
> I post whiney crap on the random confessions board.



I am so like this as well. Jealousy has been my worst enemy since I was a little kid. =/


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> I am so like this as well. Jealousy has been my worst enemy since I was a little kid. =/


For me it plays out in a lot of ways. In part I don't have an innate sense of ownership. I see something I want someone else has or achieves I don't understand why I can't have it too. I'm willing to work for what I want, it is not tied to laziness. It is tied to gluttony, I guess. Although I have no problem sharing what I have. Poor impulse control is part of it as well. Also the way I build things up to more than they are, beyond proportion. And my tendency to visualize and/or imagine things being as I want or having the things I want. I want the world more hospitable than it really is in a sense. Or I'm full of shit and trying to justify being petty. 

Also I am afraid of marmots. Oops not in therapy! I got confused.:doh:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Sounds like me too to be honest. Except marmots, those are adorable.

---

IC when i am wearing sunglasses i feel like no one should be able to recognise me and have to remind myself not to be surprised when people say hello


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Jealousy is a perfectly normal emotion: it's based on your sense of self-preservation. As long as you recognize it and don't act on it -- no harm done.


----------



## ODFFA

Ralph Fiennes creeps me the fuck out  Has he ever NOT played a flagrantly villainous character you can't even manage to like in the edgy sense? (I mean, apart from the time he voice-overed Jesus in the claymation, Miracle Maker.)


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't buy myself presents very often, but I did this weekend.

A Sodastream Source! I looooove it too.

I'm easing pop out of my life and introducing much more water. I'm quite addicted to Diet Pepsi, but I know that the carbonation part of it is what I crave the most. I already drink a lot of Perrier so I figured why not make my own.

I'm digging it a lot and pretty proud that i'm making some positive changes in my life regardless of the heartbreak i'm feeling from my family issues.

Have to keep moving forward.


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that I've finally worked out why I struggle so much when somebody I care about tries to lose weight. As much as I support it in theory, in reality if anybody from family, a friend or even just an aqauintence mentions losing weight or dieting I get a feeling of dread and panic in my chest and I think I understand why now. 

It's triggering to me. To my own eating disorder. I can't hear people talk about weight loss or dieting without being thrown back into that place where I wanted to starve myself, wanted to hurt myself, kill myself, when I was so full of pain and anger and hatred I didn't know how to be a real person. I panic because it puts me back in that place to think about those things and I don't want to be reminded of those feelings. Even now, I'm still vulnerable to wanting to starve, wanting to weigh and measure everything and control everything that enters my body. But understanding why I have such an intense emotional reaction to people even mentioning weight loss and dieting... that helps a lot. Especially as my ex painted me as a demon for not being 'totally supportive' of his attempts to lose weight because I didn't want to talk to him about dieting. But you know what? I'm not a demon. I'm a person still recovering from my own illnesses and that is okay.


----------



## dwesterny

Seems good that you recognized this. I'm a big believer in introspection and the value of understanding why we act as we do. I'm not sure understanding alone can lead to change but I think it helps.


----------



## ODFFA

Surlysomething said:


> ...I'm digging it a lot and pretty proud that i'm making some positive changes in my life regardless of the heartbreak i'm feeling from my family issues.
> 
> Have to keep moving forward.





loopytheone said:


> ...But you know what? I'm not a demon. I'm a person still recovering from my own illnesses and that is okay.



I don't have much of value to add here, but I couldn't rep either of you, so feel compelled to throw some of these at you :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: Seriously though, much respect!

-------
IC.... I'm very strongly considering becoming a herbivore. (Nope, I actually haven't seen any of those hectic documentaries.) We shall see how I fare


----------



## lille

ODFFA said:


> -------
> IC.... I'm very strongly considering becoming a herbivore. (Nope, I actually haven't seen any of those hectic documentaries.) We shall see how I fare



I'm a pescetarian, but going full veggie isn't as hard as some people think it is. There are a lot of options, especially if you like asian and indian food. I highly recommend picking up a good vegetarian cookbook. And seitan is delicious, that fact that is sounds like you're saying satan is just a plus. Good luck!


----------



## dwesterny

lille said:


> I'm a pescetarian, but going full veggie isn't as hard as some people think it is. There are a lot of options, especially if you like asian and indian food. I highly recommend picking up a good vegetarian cookbook. And seitan is delicious, that fact that is sounds like you're saying satan is just a plus. Good luck!


pescetarian sounds like a fishy religous sect.

Lille why did I not expect this satan joke from you? The cutesy avatar is a false front!


----------



## lille

I did have a martial arts instructor compare me to the bunny from Monty Python and the Holy Grail.


----------



## ODFFA

lille said:


> I'm a pescetarian, but going full veggie isn't as hard as some people think it is. There are a lot of options, especially if you like asian and indian food. I highly recommend picking up a good vegetarian cookbook. And seitan is delicious, that fact that is sounds like you're saying satan is just a plus. Good luck!



Heh! Thanks! I did have a look at many of the substitute products that exist and they look pretty great.


----------



## loopytheone

I'm a full veggie and I don't eat dairy either. Or wheat. Or corn. Or grains in general. My body hates me, that's why. But, shameless self promotion here, as you can see from my free-from baking blog, none of those things are needed for good tastes! Click me!


----------



## dwesterny

My self-consciousness can lead me to expect or hear an insult when none was offered. :doh::blush:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I have no memory.

My 1 yr old dog pees when he gets overly excited. Which just means i need to pee him like a normal person.

I was sitting down and i crooned his praise and patted him (after 10 hours of not peeing him)...

...he was so happy with himself he kind of peed on me. Ugh. Mommy fail.


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I have no memory.
> 
> My 1 yr old dog pees when he gets overly excited. Which just means i need to pee him like a normal person.
> 
> I was sitting down and i crooned his praise and patted him (after 10 hours of not peeing him)...
> 
> ...he was so happy with himself he kind of peed on me. Ugh. Mommy fail.



That is his fetish, sorry to tell you


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I have no memory.
> 
> My 1 yr old dog pees when he gets overly excited. Which just means i need to pee him like a normal person.
> 
> I was sitting down and i crooned his praise and patted him (after 10 hours of not peeing him)...
> 
> ...he was so happy with himself he kind of peed on me. Ugh. Mommy fail.



Our puppy knows he's not supposed to pee inside but he hasn't quite caught on that he needs to tell us when he has to pee. He tends to just hover around us a little more than usual. So if I'm caught up in laundry or something and don't let him out for a few hours, he'll pee on the floor. And then look ashamed. He holds it if he's in his kennel but if he's out and he hasn't gone in a few hours, puddles.


----------



## Tad

I confess that my focus at work today has been terrible. A bit of that may be wanting to the election done with so we'll know what we have for a government. But I know that isn't the main cause.

By the semi-random process that is me choosing clothes on a Monday morning, I’ve ended up wearing trousers and shirt that are both just a bit snug. Not so much that they are straining at the buttons or anything that would be especially visible to a random observer, but enough that they don’t sit quite the same as they should, I notice them binding periodically, and overall get reminded fairly frequently that I’m a) somewhat fat and b) fatter than I was a year or two ago when I got these clothes. 

Which for me is incredibly distracting.  I struggle with staying focused at work much of the time anyway, I tend to struggle even more on Mondays -- throw this in and pfffft, my ratio of &#8216;thinking about work’ vs &#8216;thinking about all things fat related’ is …. not something I’d like to talk to my boss about  

(Granted that it does not really help that I don’t have a lot of urgent things going on, and on a lot of my other stuff I’m waiting for feedback from my boss, so I’m mostly working on third tier of priority stuff today)

ETA: If I had the privacy to write, spending 45 minutes on fat fiction would probably get some of this out of my system so I could focus better, but currently stuck in one of those stupid modern open seating plans.


----------



## dwesterny

In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Max’s toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dog…When my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I went nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me out…But the worst thing I ever done — I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa — and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life.


----------



## MrSensible

dwesterny said:


> In third grade, I cheated on my history exam. In fourth grade, I stole my uncle Maxs toupee and I glued it on my face when I was Moses in my Hebrew School play. In fifth grade, I knocked my sister Edie down the stairs and I blamed it on the dogWhen my mom sent me to the summer camp for fat kids and then they served lunch I went nuts and I pigged out and they kicked me outBut the worst thing I ever done  I mixed a pot of fake puke at home and then I went to this movie theater, hid the puke in my jacket, climbed up to the balcony and then, then, I made a noise like this: hua-hua-hua-huaaaaaaa  and then I dumped it over the side, all over the people in the audience. And then, this was horrible, all the people started getting sick and throwing up all over each other. I never felt so bad in my entire life.



It's impossible to not read this in his voice . Effing classic.


----------



## lucca23v2

Chunk was my fave on that movie.

~~~~~~~~~~~

I confess, I was a bit off this busy season. The temps were all really cool. However with one I was a bit different. I never really get too buddy buddy with temps, but wit this one temp I was treating him like he was the pillsbury dough boy. Every time I walked past him I would poke his side. He is not thin, but was not obese either. He has some love handles. 

I just can't explain why I always felt the need to poke him. It kind of bothered me as to why I felt the need to poke him.


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that this one time at band camp I shoved a flute up my...:blush:


----------



## dwesterny

I'm so tired I want to nap right now even though my cleaning lady will be here any minute. Is it rude to nap one room over while she cleans?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Only if you sleep on the stuff she needs to clean.


----------



## lille

My dog is such a weirdo. We just recently switched him from puppy food to adult food and he has some dandruff which I think may be related to the lower fat content in the adult food. So to try to combat the dandruff I'm trying out adding a little bit of coconut oil to his dinner. I got just got back from the gym and was feeling lazy so I didn't really mix it in. The goober licked up all the coconut oil first and then ate the food after.


----------



## Tad

I confess that despite the fact that this cold has made me a zombie at work all week, I went to a concert last night instead of going to bed early. They were tickets my wife had gotten us as an anniversary present and I was not going to skip it. Besides, while there are a fair number of groups using the banjo these days, and quite a few musicians who will make use play-on-words in their songs, and even some who will include an occasional yodel, how often do you get to see someone playing electric banjo while singing a song built around a play-on-yodel? ( [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mErfdSIoPcY[/ame] )


----------



## dwesterny

I have a headache and a vague feeling of unease this morning.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yep, that sounds like monday!


----------



## lucca23v2

Mondays suck

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## lille

You know you are a pet owner when you get excited about poop.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

:bow: ^^^^^ this


----------



## lucca23v2

I accidentally on purpose coughed in the direction of a pregnant woman not fully covering my mouth.

OK BEFORE EVERYONE KILLS ME.. let me just say.. she deserved it. I had been waiting for a semi empty train for about 30 minutes. She saw I had a cold.. so I distanced myself so as not to get her sick.. the train starts to pull into the station and she sees it is not full.. a few empty seats, so she looks me up and down and then purposely cuts in front of me. Normally I let a pregnant woman in first but it pissed me off that she cut me off. The look she gave was one like, let me get in before the fat girl takes the seats. Sooooooo, before the train stops, I completely cough hard and semi cover my mouth.. so I basically coughed all over her.


----------



## fat hiker

lucca23v2 said:


> I accidentally on purpose coughed in the direction of a pregnant woman not fully covering my mouth.
> 
> OK BEFORE EVERYONE KILLS ME.. let me just say.. she deserved it. I had been waiting for a semi empty train for about 30 minutes. She saw I had a cold.. so I distanced myself so as not to get her sick.. the train starts to pull into the station and she sees it is not full.. a few empty seats, so she looks me up and down and then purposely cuts in front of me. Normally I let a pregnant woman in first but it pissed me off that she cut me off. The look she gave was one like, let me get in before the fat girl takes the seats. Sooooooo, before the train stops, I completely cough hard and semi cover my mouth.. so I basically coughed all over her.



So, let me get this straight - she's waiting on the platform some distance from you, but when the train pulls in she hurries over to you and then gets on the train through the door in front of you? 

Weird behavior....


----------



## lucca23v2

Yeah... i always ger in at a certain spot because it tends to be the empty place on the train... but the train yesterday had seats... she just wanted to enter where i was entering.. very strange.. but then it is NYC.... plenty of "weird" people here 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Sometimes, when I meet people, I instantly like them and know I want to be friends. Others, I have this strong, visceral urge to punch them in the face repeatedly before throttling the life out of them. 

And all it has to take is: "Hi!"


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sometimes, when I meet people, I instantly like them and know I want to be friends. Others, I have this strong, visceral urge to punch them in the face repeatedly before throttling the life out of them.
> 
> And all it has to take is: "Hi!"


Hi.




RC: The other day the register girl at the drugstore was really cute and wearing yoga pants. I specifically purchased an item that she would have to turn around and bend over to get. No, I did not need another usb car cigarette lighter adapter.


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sometimes, when I meet people, I instantly like them and know I want to be friends. Others, I have this strong, visceral urge to punch them in the face repeatedly before throttling the life out of them.
> 
> And all it has to take is: "Hi!"



I can relate to this.

While most people I meet in daily life send no real signal, there are always some which give off a strong either positive or negative initial vibe. It doesn't even have to do with their attitude; I've been totally put off by people with great outward friendliness or attracted to slightly grumpy ones. 

In some cases I can approximate what bothers me - with a former colleague I know it was the mix of greasy hair, squeaky nasal voice and conceited self-satisfaction combined with a lack of original thinking. In others it more difficult to try and analyze why I like or dislike someone.

As far as I see it, there is such a thing as chemistry between humans - and as with chemical elements, some react stronger to each other than others do.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RC: The other day the register girl at the drugstore was really cute and wearing yoga pants. I specifically purchased an item that she would have to turn around and bend over to get. No, I did not need another usb car cigarette lighter adapter.



You already fell into category A. Too late for you !
And also, peerrrv lol



agouderia said:


> ... conceited self-satisfaction combined with a lack of original thinking...



^^^ This. So this. That smarmy, condescending, conceited attitude immediately irritates me. And lack or original thinking is so true as well. Or horribly fallacious thought processes too. 

And I agree about liking some grumpy people too. Making them smile almost against their own will is the best for me!


----------



## Surlysomething

I think I would have cut a pregnant woman a break myself.

You never know how she's feeling. She might need to sit down asap. Haha



lucca23v2 said:


> Yeah... i always ger in at a certain spot because it tends to be the empty place on the train... but the train yesterday had seats... she just wanted to enter where i was entering.. very strange.. but then it is NYC.... plenty of "weird" people here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Re: Lucca's pregnancy post...

I don't mind giving a pregnant woman a seat, or holding a door. But I do have issues when they seem to have this sense of entitlement. 

I mean Lucca is a big girl; who is to say she wasn't pregnant and needed that seat? (just sayin'! Plenty of fat women are pregnant too!) Or I have seen pregnant women push disabled or elderly people aside to sit. 

I guess for me, it is the same rudeness of people who get to the end of the lane and push through, and/or you wave them in and they do not even make eye contact. All it takes is a tiny bit of request or thank you....people in general tend to forget that, pregnant or no!


----------



## dwesterny

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbTB3ASkdOo[/ame]

Please note; I do not now, nor ever have, condoned the coughing upon of anyone, pregnant or otherwise, biological warfare being prohibited by the Geneva Convention.


----------



## lucca23v2

There are just people you have chemistry with.. and others you don't. I think we respond to things/traits/personalities we like instinctually (sp?)


----------



## loopytheone

I confess to feeling kinda down/depressed about the fact that it is almost impossible to find people who are compatible with me dating wise. I mean, I don't think I could be in a relationship with someone that either wasn't bigger themselves or didn't think my chub is cute. Also, being asexual isn't necessary to be my partner, but at the same time, respecting my wishes and desires with regards to that is. And I need someone who likes the same things as me, someone I can talk about my animals to and play pokemon with make dumb puns with. 

So few people seem to fit those criteria though...


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> I confess to feeling kinda down/depressed about the fact that it is almost impossible to find people who are compatible with me dating wise. I mean, I don't think I could be in a relationship with someone that either wasn't bigger themselves or didn't think my chub is cute. Also, being asexual isn't necessary to be my partner, but at the same time, respecting my wishes and desires with regards to that is. And I need someone who likes the same things as me, someone I can talk about my animals to and play pokemon with make dumb puns with.
> 
> So few people seem to fit those criteria though...



Come to the states, it's like a buffet of fatties here.


----------



## lille

Loopy, you are beautiful, funny, and so kind hearted. It may take some time but I am sure there is someone out there for you. My only advice is that knowing your must haves and must not haves is definitely important, but also be open to being surprised. I always said I'd never do long distance or date someone more than 5 years older than me. I always pictured myself with someone with at least as much education as me. Turns out the man I plan on marrying is 12 years older than me, we did long distance (1.5k miles) for a year and a half, and he never graduated college. We actually actuvely tried o avoid dating each other for a while. Life is funny like that.


----------



## dwesterny

I'm fairly anxious right now and acting like an ass because of it. **twitch**


----------



## lucca23v2

Loopy.. i agree with lille... know what you absolutely need in a partner and what you can't live with...once you know that.. then you will find yourself open to many things. Good things come to those that wait.. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakatori

loopytheone said:


> "_...impossible to find people who are compatible with me dating wise...being asexual isn't necessary to be my partner, but at the same time, respecting my wishes and desires with regards to that is...So few people seem to fit those criteria though..._"


I'm not sure I understand this. _Asexual_ people (in relationships) have sex, right? So, how is that really even that much of a compatability issue?

I mean, in the grand scheme of things, all other things being equal. Like, if you were otherwise generally compatible with someone, how would that particular thing effectively hinder the functionality of the relationship?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I believe (if I understand correctly) asexual people CAN have sex but do not feel sexual urges with other people. If you are asexual and are with a guy who is pushing for sex all the time, that might make it awkward/difficult. 

My ideal going into the relationship with my last guy was: must LOVE animals, must be mature, must be intelligent! He tolerates my animals, is mature in many ways...but also loves gaming and has a nerf gun collection. And he is not only intelligent, he can spin me around and is continually learning to the point it forces me to do likewise. (Edit: by which I mean not everything turns out exactly as we imagine)

Hang in there loops! You'll find someone who is compatible in some areas. Even if it doesn't seem like a perfect match, you could date a bit for fun?


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Come to the states, it's like a buffet of fatties here.



Get me a job over there and I'm all yours! :eat2:



lille said:


> Loopy, you are beautiful, funny, and so kind hearted. It may take some time but I am sure there is someone out there for you. My only advice is that knowing your must haves and must not haves is definitely important, but also be open to being surprised. I always said I'd never do long distance or date someone more than 5 years older than me. I always pictured myself with someone with at least as much education as me. Turns out the man I plan on marrying is 12 years older than me, we did long distance (1.5k miles) for a year and a half, and he never graduated college. We actually actuvely tried o avoid dating each other for a while. Life is funny like that.



Awww, thank you so much, that is so sweet of you to say! I know you are right, and I'm really happy that you found someone who makes you so happy even if he wasn't quite what you predicted. :happy:



lucca23v2 said:


> Loopy.. i agree with lille... know what you absolutely need in a partner and what you can't live with...once you know that.. then you will find yourself open to many things. Good things come to those that wait..



That is true, but I don't think I'm exactly being unreasonable thinking that 'likes me for me and accepts my sexuality' is an absolute need for a relationship? I know I didn't say that in so many words, but that is what it boils down to in the end. Thank you for your words of wisdom though! :bow:



Yakatori said:


> I'm not sure I understand this. _Asexual_ people (in relationships) have sex, right? So, how is that really even that much of a compatability issue?
> 
> I mean, in the grand scheme of things, all other things being equal. Like, if you were otherwise generally compatible with someone, how would that particular thing effectively hinder the functionality of the relationship?





Xyantha Reborn said:


> I believe (if I understand correctly) asexual people CAN have sex but do not feel sexual urges with other people. If you are asexual and are with a guy who is pushing for sex all the time, that might make it awkward/difficult.
> 
> My ideal going into the relationship with my last guy was: must LOVE animals, must be mature, must be intelligent! He tolerates my animals, is mature in many ways...but also loves gaming and has a nerf gun collection. And he is not only intelligent, he can spin me around and is continually learning to the point it forces me to do likewise. (Edit: by which I mean not everything turns out exactly as we imagine)
> 
> Hang in there loops! You'll find someone who is compatible in some areas. Even if it doesn't seem like a perfect match, you could date a bit for fun?



Xyantha is absolutely right about the asexual thing. Not ALL asexuals have sex in relationships, either. It isn't as simple as that. There are lots of sex-repulsed aces out there who would never be able to accept anything sexual from someone at all, and on the other extreme are aces who have no problem having sex with someone if it is what they want. Most of us, myself included, fall somewhere in the middle. Not to mention that being in a relationship with an asexual person just isn't like being in a relationship with a hetero/homo/bisexual person; you have to deal with the fact that your partner just doesn't and will never find you sexually attractive or want to have sex with you. Sure, I can and have had sex with people because it is important to them, but I've yet to meet a partner who is 100% comfortable with the idea that sex is a favour I am doing for them rather than something I want to do. It is also really, really easy for people to be sexually abuse towards asexuals in relationships; constantly pressuring and harassing a person who isn't interested in having sex with you until they finally give in and accept it occasionally isn't healthy for anyone. On a personal level, being constantly afraid that every time a partner is nice to you or wants to kiss or touch you is them trying to convince you to have sex with them destroys relationships and trust between people quicker than almost anything. Think about it this way; a partner sticking their finger up your nose isn't painful or unpleasant, exactly, but it isn't something most people especially want or enjoy either. Maybe you would be okay with having them do that occasionaly if it was really important to them? But if they kept pressuring you every day to stick their finger up your nose, if every time they ran their hands over you or kissed you it was just a way to try and convince you to let them stick their finger in your nose, you'd get pretty stressed out about it eventually, right? 

Wow, that was a huge rant, sorry 'bout that guys. I am really happy that Xy and Mr. Xy foudn each other, I have to say! You guys are amazing together! I have thought about dating for fun but for some reason, guys always seem to get really attached to me right away and then wont leave me alone, so I'm kinda wary about it, you know? 

99% of the time I am absolutely fine being alone so I think I was probably just whining and feeling sorry for myself! Thank you all for your advice though, you guys are awesome. :wubu:


----------



## Tubbyduck

I confess that I should post more. Well that's not really a confession, I've been thinking about posting and wondering where to start. So many threads to choose from, feels a bit intimidating just jumping in but I've been in a jumping in kinda mood lately so here goes.

I confess that I once hit it off with a girl in a club only to get back to hers and pretend to be too drunk to have sex with her. It's not to say I didn't like her, sure she was nice, and there was plenty of kissing happening, but when it came to the dirty deed I just didn't want too, but it was too late to just leave! Either something put me off right at the end or something else I've yet to conclude, maybe I was too drunk... I would say we are still friends but she's in a relationship now, even moved back to Wales so it's hard to justify saying that. Maybe what I did was wrong, I mean we were both up for having a good time, I should have been more insistent about not having sex but we were both drunk and it's hard to talk to someone when all they do is start to kiss you.

I guess that's it, I feel a little better getting this out there since all my friends think otherwise, but who am I to change there minds on something I don't think it's that important. Anyways, I shouldn't let it stop me from going out enjoying myself, but it's hard too when A: You don't like sex, and B: You don't like getting too drunk. I kind of feel sad that I've stopped being asked if I want to go out with friends, but meh, would I enjoy myself if I did? I got plenty of things I can do at home. And some good friends online to spend my time with too. Sorry if it's a bit too raunchy for this thread it's just the only confession I can think of.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thats always hard. I guess my ego would rather have a guy too drunk than just not into me, lol!

----

Ive been waiting for two updates all day and its been silence on all fronts. Driving me crazy with anticipation! And im experiencing burnout so all i can do is chill and wait....! Ic patience is my area for most improvement


----------



## Tubbyduck

That's true, part of me tells me that it was just a fling though, like a one night thing. It happened a while ago and she hasn't returned so that's why I think that. I got no bad thoughts though, wish her well with life, it's hard enough as it is.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Thats always hard. I guess my ego would rather have a guy too drunk than just not into me, lol!
> 
> ----
> 
> Ive been waiting for two updates all day and its been silence on all fronts. Driving me crazy with anticipation! And im experiencing burnout so all i can do is chill and wait....! Ic patience is my area for most improvement


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am feeling super affectionate today and I dont know what to do with myself.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am feeling super affectionate today and I dont know what to do with myself.


Why do I feel like super affectionate for you means 39 percent reduction in the chance you will want to punch someone in the face for saying "Hi".

I confess: I only tease Xyantha because I like her so much.


----------



## dwesterny

dwesterny said:


> I confess: I only tease Xyantha because I like her so much.



Sorry, that should read dislike so much. Typo.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Like, 80% less likely to instigate violence upon greeting!!!

PS - you're the best


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am feeling super affectionate today and I dont know what to do with myself.



look at fat porn


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Oh i will. When i am not at work 

Also - there are not a lot of new stories anywho


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> I think I would have cut a pregnant woman a break myself.
> 
> You never know how she's feeling. She might need to sit down asap. Haha



this is late.. but.. to answer.. I normally give up my seat for a pregnant/elderly/etc. , it was the "attitude" of "I'm pregnant so you have to have no choice but to let me into the train before you" that got to me. Had she just stood next to me, I would have gladly let her in first, but to cut infront of me, that just ticked me off. I so wanted to trip her. 
Would that would have been wrong? lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I want to lose my lunch in the garbage so i can justify getting a burrito.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I want to lose my lunch in the garbage so i can justify getting a burrito.



**steals and eats Xy's lunch** 
Problem solved.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Its four baby carrots, two sticks of cucumber, and two hardboiled eggs. You may need more


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Its four baby carrots, two sticks of cucumber, and two hardboiled eggs. You may need more



I was planning on stealing the burrito too.


----------



## SSBHM

After serving dessert to company, 3 others, I couldn't throw out the leftovers. I probably over did it on everyone's plate, so everyone left about 1/3 of what I had served them of a three layer cake-cheesecake-cake topped with a mound of meringue. Everyone thought it was delish, and it was, but was stuffed! (Of course I ate all of my serving, which the biggest of all.)

I put all the dishes to the side of the sink and said I'd clean up later. After everyone left, I just had to eat the leftovers. 

I know the servings were probably close to 1500 calories a piece, so by eating the leftovers I ate at least 3000 calories worth of dessert! It was so good! A little gross perhaps to eat others' leftovers though. 

Has anyone else simply had to eat the leftovers?


----------



## Tad

SSBHM said:


> Has anyone else simply had to eat the leftovers?



Yes :eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I have done that sometimes, but usually if the desert is in sections. Also depends on the person...only if they are close friends (aka almost family). With those people we ar all so comfortsble we may try a sip of their drink if offered, etc


----------



## loopytheone

Depends on what they were eating. If it was stuff they ate with a fork, sure. Stuff they touched with their hands/mouth? Not so much. 

Oddly enough, I have no problem sharing ice lollies with my dogs, but would never share with a person.

On another note, somebody I work with from the farm added me on facebook. This has made me extremely anxious and I have no idea why.


----------



## Melian

For the right dessert/level of hunger, I'd eat stuff that fell out of someone's mouth.

Wish I was joking. LOL.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> For the right dessert/level of hunger, I'd eat stuff that fell out of someone's mouth.
> 
> Wish I was joking. LOL.




I grew up in a lower income house with four kids. If we are related or really good friends, I probably would eat it even if you licked it!

For context: some siblings often lick food so you wouldnt want it

----

I slept so much i am tired.


----------



## BigChaz

......sigh.....

Guess it's time to admit it....


guys...


I'm fat


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

BigChaz said:


> ......sigh.....
> 
> Guess it's time to admit it....
> 
> 
> guys...
> 
> 
> I'm fat



Ohmygawd!!

 like fat, or fattyfatfat?


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ohmygawd!!
> 
> like fat, or fattyfatfat?



more than fat, less than fattyfatfat. I guess fattyfat.

I can't even be fat properly


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Paying extra for Clinique moisturizer hurt, but i can feel the difference even after two days....and their trial mascara has me determined to order it next time!!


----------



## Surlysomething

I miss all the peeps that used to come here.


----------



## agouderia

Surlysomething said:


> I miss all the peeps that used to come here.



Yeah - so do I.

Apart from quickly shifting communication patterns, I do think there are identifiable reasons for this.

Apart from various issues that have created insecurity about this place (change in ownership, an uncensored paysite some people no longer want to be associated with, technical problems with ensuing debates, etc.) - locking off all boards has made it much more difficult for people to follow discussions casually on the side and pitch in when they want to. Having to sign in is a major objector for a lively open debate - because it isn't something which happens just because people are registered at a given moment.

As far as the BHM board itself goes, to be honest, there's another factor. Beside all its strong points, it has always had the weakness of being a bit on the cliquey side. With so few people active, the few that are strongly reinforce the in-group effect that forms a barrier for other to participate as they cannot contribute to what is mainly innuendo for them.


----------



## Tad

I've seen this pattern happen a few times before over the years, first couple of times with the old chat rooms, then with the main board. 
- Basically you get a group of people that get along and talk amongst themselves a lot, which is pretty awesome. 
- As they become friends to some degree, it becomes pretty natural to start also communicating off this site, especially for more personal stuff. Perfectly natural and healthy, since this is a somewhat odd forum for communication amongst friends.
- Gradually more of the communication happens off-site, because their energy is more focused on this group of friends than on the site. Which again makes perfect sense, since we all have only so much time and energy in a day, and part of coming to a site like this is the first place for many people is to find people who you can be open with about fat stuff.
- After that, most will post occasionally, for at least a while, but to a large extent they have 'graduated' from this site, and visiting is more for nostalgia than having any real place in their lives. As with everything above, this is a good thing--growth is good!

But for those who don't become part of that group, for whatever reason (not so close to them, time zones keep some distance, unwillingness to communicate off-site, just more reserved ... whatever reason), it is kind of sad, because the most active and energetic core of the community has left. With luck, a new wave of people, freed by the fading of the 'in-group' pick things up and build their own energy ... but that doesn't always happen. I'd say it didn't on the main boards after the last circle of friends lifted off.


----------



## LeoGibson

Agreed. There are quite a few posters I miss reading. It cuts down also on the available topics to comment on.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I think the feel of the site changes with the active members, and I have seen people post they either have nothing to say or feel left out. At the same time, new posters feel the same way. 

I also think the forum nature of dimensions is an old/outdated concept as a main communication device. Don't get me wrong; i thoroughly love coming here. But at the same time it is "heavy" insofar as responses. I know there have been times where I felt disinclined to post because I had nothing of epic quality to say...and because history is retained there is this sort if stigma associated with raising a new thread which has already been talked about, even 5 years ago. So sometimes it is more "chatty", like facebook or a newer communication tool, because that is becoming the new norm. That chattyness can be intimidating for new or old people, or even frequent posters who drift awat for a bit. At least that is my opinion...

I lurked for a long, long time under a different name. I did not post, but I did read, and I miss some of those people too. But at the same time, my reasoning tells me that the current people will become the "oldies" and the cycle will repeat...


----------



## Surlysomething

You nailed it. :bow:



agouderia said:


> Yeah - so do I.
> 
> Apart from quickly shifting communication patterns, I do think there are identifiable reasons for this.
> 
> Apart from various issues that have created insecurity about this place (change in ownership, an uncensored paysite some people no longer want to be associated with, technical problems with ensuing debates, etc.) - locking off all boards has made it much more difficult for people to follow discussions casually on the side and pitch in when they want to. Having to sign in is a major objector for a lively open debate - because it isn't something which happens just because people are registered at a given moment.
> 
> As far as the BHM board itself goes, to be honest, there's another factor. Beside all its strong points, it has always had the weakness of being a bit on the cliquey side. With so few people active, the few that are strongly reinforce the in-group effect that forms a barrier for other to participate as they cannot contribute to what is mainly innuendo for them.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

agouderia said:


> As far as the BHM board itself goes, to be honest, there's another factor. Beside all its strong points, it has always had the weakness of being a bit on the cliquey side. With so few people active, the few that are strongly reinforce the in-group effect that forms a barrier for other to participate as they cannot contribute to what is mainly innuendo for them.



I agree that there is a definite in-group here, but to me it seems an asset: they make this board a lively place to be. I don't consider myself to be an insider, but that doesn't stop me from appreciating the camaraderie and wit of those who are. I may not understand everything that is talked about, but that's the story of my life anyway.


----------



## cinnamitch

LeoGibson said:


> Agreed. There are quite a few posters I miss reading. It cuts down also on the available topics to comment on.



Did you ever get that monocle?:happy:


----------



## lucca23v2

or.. the newer people feel like their contributions don't mean anything because through most of the threads it is always "back in the days, this community was great.. not so much anymore" "The members back then were awesome and made the boards awesome and it is no longer the same and we wish they were back"...

That can have a way of lowering membership....

*Shrugs*

before people get touchy, let me just say... it is not wrong to miss the "old buddies", but when the sentiment is posted constantly on 90% of the threads, it becomes a bit discouraging for new members to post. IJS

And just as an aside, do you think that what you miss is the "old clique" that use to run in here that you belonged to.. where you might not fit in the same way with the new "clique"? Just an honest question...


----------



## LeoGibson

cinnamitch said:


> Did you ever get that monocle?:happy:


I have the top hat and cane, but alas no monocle as well of yet.


----------



## Surlysomething

I find it very rare to make a good connection on forums with a group of people. I enjoyed how well we got along and how this really seemed like the best part of the site at the time.



LeoGibson said:


> Agreed. There are quite a few posters I miss reading. It cuts down also on the available topics to comment on.


----------



## BigChaz

LarryTheNoodleGuy said:


> I've known my GP for over 10 years and 70 pounds gained. I secretly love it when she goes on and on in disbelief over how big my belly is now. She is so kind, not mean, she smiles when she comments about it and she isn't trying to nag me into losing weight - she just can't believe the size of it. Sometimes I think she really thinks it's cute but she has to do the doctor thing and tsk tsk. But she does it in a caring, playful, non-nasty way and I have a huge crush on her. I wish we could have a date but she is married.



Write "i love you" on your belly, she wants your B. It wont be awkward or weird. I am nearly 1% certain you are not projecting on her


----------



## dwesterny

Pro tip: The prostate exam is almost never the proper time to ask for a first date.


----------



## loopytheone

Person I work with: "X refused to answer if he liked you or not. I think that means he has a crush on you".

Me: "Nah, he probably just hates me."


----------



## agouderia

lucca23v2 said:


> before people get touchy, let me just say... it is not wrong to miss the "old buddies", but when the sentiment is posted constantly on 90% of the threads, it becomes a bit discouraging for new members to post. IJS
> 
> And just as an aside, do you think that what you miss is the "old clique" that use to run in here that you belonged to.. where you might not fit in the same way with the new "clique"? Just an honest question...



You certainly have half a point here lucca! 

Too much nostalgia can be incredibly offputting or intimidating for new people in any given situation. 

This doesn't seem to be the main issue here though. It's more a simple lack of participation - all over the board. And that has almost everything to do with the sign-in policy.

(F)FA-dom, weight fetishes, fat acceptance are all deviant issues and preferences in society today. For most people, acknowledging them, coming to terms with them, being able to verbalize and express own feelings about them takes some time, exposure and a certain learning process. 

Since Dims no longer gives potential new members the chance to lurk, it's as good as drying up the pool of possible future actual participants. (Paysite voyeurs are a different species, they come for what they need and don't actually participate).

Without having had the option of lurking (for what admittedly was probably a too long time), I wouldn't be writing this here right now.

On a side note - since I never was or am not a member of any 'in'-group, that's not what I miss. It's more the diversity of people, opinions and issues which automatically comes when there simply are more participating.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Too much "open vagina" and not enough discussions about what it is to be a fat person any more. 

Just my two cents....


----------



## dwesterny

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Too much "open vagina" and not enough discussions about what it is to be a fat person any more.
> 
> Just my two cents....



Not sure what that means. Too much vulgarity? 

As far as too much innuendo, I know I make obscure references all the time. Sometimes they are aimed at specific people and I know it wouldn't really interest anybody (outside ofa small circle of friends). Heck sometimes I make obscure references almost no one will get just to amuse myself.

Personally I lIke all the posting folks these days and am happy to have the chance to interact with everyone. 

Except Xyantha.


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> Not sure what that means. Too much vulgarity?
> 
> As far as too much innuendo, I know I make obscure references all the time. Sometimes they are aimed at specific people and I know it wouldn't really interest anybody (outside ofa small circle of friends). Heck sometimes I make obscure references almost no one will get just to amuse myself.
> 
> Personally I lIke all the posting folks these days and am happy to have the chance to interact with everyone.
> 
> Except Xyantha.



I think she means the uncensored paysite...but she is right. not enough good discussion about fat issues.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Too much "open vagina" and not enough discussions about what it is to be a fat person any more.



Well, darn. All this time I've been using "Open, sesame." No wonder it didn't work...


----------



## ODFFA

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Too much "open vagina" and not enough discussions about what it is to be a fat person any more.
> 
> Just my two cents....



I also think this is a pity. Not that I'd want people to feel discouraged from kink talk, but....also having the other discussions sets Dims apart from other FA-type sites. I wouldn't want it to lose that feeling of broader (hee hee) connectedness.


----------



## dwesterny

ODFFA said:


> I also think this is a pity. Not that I'd want people to feel discouraged from kink talk, but....also having the other discussions sets Dims apart from other FA-type sites. I wouldn't want it to lose that feeling of broader (hee hee) connectedness.



Compared to say feabie the level of kink talk in dims bhm/ffa is like nothing. Every post there is about stuffing and "I'm so full, someone rub my belly". I did and still do find the pay porn threads here less than ideal. Their prevalence on the site is the main reason I won't post face pics on the open forum (only in a private album for contacts). I just never saw the site without them being fairly new. 

By the way I am in fact really full, hee hee . Eggs, home fries, biscuits and southern sausage gravy for breakfast. Plus gallons (liters if you insist) of steaming coffee.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> By the way I am in fact really full, hee hee . Eggs, home fries, biscuits and southern sausage gravy for breakfast. Plus gallons (liters if you insist) of steaming coffee.



Litres of coffee... that somehow just doesn't sound as impressive of gallons. Kinda makes you sound like a jug. =p


----------



## Surlysomething

I dislike the New Posts link because it's mainly porn. So I get where you're coming from. And I have NO problem with porn, but I wish there was a way to separate it all. I could give a shit about the same people posting the same type of explicit pictures all the time as I don't come to the site for that.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Too much "open vagina" and not enough discussions about what it is to be a fat person any more.
> 
> Just my two cents....


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I dislike the New Posts link because it's mainly porn. So I get where you're coming from. And I have NO problem with porn, but I wish there was a way to separate it all. *I could give a shit about the same people posting the same type of explicit pictures all the time as I don't come to the site for that.*



Well, then I guess I'll have to take my "business" elsewhere!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> I dislike the New Posts link because it's mainly porn. So I get where you're coming from. And I have NO problem with porn, but I wish there was a way to separate it all. I could give a shit about the same people posting the same type of explicit pictures all the time as I don't come to the site for that.




Same here - I actually enjoy seeing some of the sets some of the paysite people come up with. 
Just that Hustler magazine shit gets to me. Yeah yeah I know don't look....just can imagine how some people were turned off enough to leave and never come back.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Some of the wording is like F/FA click bait to me!

---

I really want to get my guy an Aeron in the next year. As a gamer he spends a lot of time sitting, and I know that he is finding it harder and harder to physically be able to sit for that long, to be able to grind out 5+ hours playing fallout 4. 

I want to go get one priced, and also sized. I need to figure out a way to get him in to sit on one without arousing suspicion. Maybe find a nice restaurant in the area...convince him to go in, then laugh at how ridiculous the price is...


----------



## fat hiker

loopytheone said:


> Litres of coffee... that somehow just doesn't sound as impressive of gallons. Kinda makes you sound like a jug. =p



Could do as the Central Europeans do and say 'decalitres' - though that always sounds like beer brewing to me!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Its an hour til i meet my family for dinner. I am at a mall but i am no shopper. I have to remind myself not to go get food out of sheer boredom.


----------



## Tad

Oh come on, you may not be an instinctive shopper, but I bet you could find things to do at the mall to make use of your time.

You have a new job starting soon so maybe would like something new and snazzy to have there? Or failing that, something alluring enough to pull DH's eyes away from the computer? Or new socks for him for Christmas (never understimate how much guys will appreciate good sox, because we mostly won't spend the money for good ones ourselves--or at least that is how it works in my family)? A kitchen store so you can scoff at the mostly useless gewgaws and pine for the nice pots and pans? A coffee shop so you can be wired when you meet your family? A bottle of water and a seat in the food court, in hopes of eye candy?


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Its an hour til i meet my family for dinner. I am at a mall but i am no shopper. I have to remind myself not to go get food out of sheer boredom.


Sit...set an alarm on your phone and people watch..that should be entertaining...lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Its an hour til i meet my family for dinner. I am at a mall but i am no shopper. I have to remind myself not to go get food out of sheer boredom.



Go to EB and start rifling through the used games mountain. That always kills some time.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

40 minutes and i am tired.

Got a bag of treats for the pets for 20.
Walked into A furniture store and was hased out my the sales vultures.
Went to bulk barn, got various random stuff for 10.
The got a cookie sheet for 5 and winter car mays for 12.

Too tired to do anything else. Revert to introverted state and creep people out by peering at them through the darkness.

Oh, i also got some beef jerky as a reward for not punching people. And i had a piece. It was delicious. Why is shopping so HARD?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> Go to EB and start rifling through the used games mountain. That always kills some time.



Psh, there is no good computer games at EB! 

...plus i will see Zelda(s) and begin pining.


----------



## Tad

Malls are exhausting, I agree with that part.


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Psh, there is no good computer games at EB!
> 
> ...plus i will see Zelda(s) and begin pining.



Bah  I need to show you my console collection before I move out to the middle of nowhere.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

And IC that I am way more of a feeder than I once thought - just needed a partner to be into it. It's taking all of my strength not to become too creepy with this.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> And IC that I am way more of a feeder than I once thought - just needed a partner to be into it. It's taking all of my strength not to become too creepy with this.



Good! Use your feederism tendencies. Let the molten chocolate flow through you! Give in to the dark side.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

*ears perk* oh, do tell, Mel!


----------



## BigChaz

I have to say that when someone admits to being into feederism I feel like the coolness level of the world goes up a little


----------



## dwesterny

BigChaz said:


> I have to say that when someone admits to being into feederism I feel like the coolness level of the world goes up a little



Teacher says every time a bell rings a feeder stuffs a funnel down someone's throat. It really is a wonderful life!


----------



## dwesterny

I confess: I am not actually fat. I have been catfishing you all.


----------



## BigChaz

dwesterny said:


> I confess: I am not actually fat. I have been catfishing you all.



lol, same here bro. Thin bros unite


----------



## dwesterny

BigChaz said:


> lol, same here bro. Thin bros unite



Awesome. Wanna trade kale smoothie recipes and go to a hot yoga class?


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> I confess: I am not actually fat. I have been catfishing you all.





BigChaz said:


> lol, same here bro. Thin bros unite



Well, since you guys broke the ice, in the spirit of full disclosure, I'm not fat either, nor a truck driver. I actually work at my local Abercrombie and Fitch.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Explains the catchy accent and sexy outfits 

Thin, eh? I don't know if we can be friends anymore 

---

I just finished my background check etc etc etc. I am inordinately afraid something will go wrong. A few of my employers got bought out one or more times/everyone who knew me there is gone / etc etc etc. I told them, hey, if you need references I can get 'em for you.

Just scared something will pop up that will put a hitch in this. I guess in some ways it has been too...smooth. My paranoid mind keeps waiting for something to go horribly wrong and dash my chances.

I keep telling myself...even if this doesn't pan out, I still HAVE a job. And that is something. Although I heard our annual re-org is about to happen in January, so as per usual - "I have a job...for now" lol...


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Good! Use your feederism tendencies. Let the molten chocolate flow through you! Give in to the dark side.





Xyantha Reborn said:


> *ears perk* oh, do tell, Mel!





BigChaz said:


> I have to say that when someone admits to being into feederism I feel like the coolness level of the world goes up a little



You guys are the best <3

But don't encourage me! Haha.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> You guys are the best <3
> 
> But don't encourage me! Haha.



Meh, go for it. You're both having fun and it's done with mutual respect. Sounds awesome to me.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Its a three, maybe ten coffee day.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

...I am seriously debating taking an additional week off, unpaid, between jobs to finish some stories.

What???


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ...I am seriously debating taking an additional week off, unpaid, between jobs to finish some stories.
> 
> What???


Dewit!!!
-------------------------------------------
I confess that I only say "bless you" the first time someone sneezes. I assume if they continue sneezing after my first blessing their soul is clearly beyond redemption. The continued sneezing would also indicate they are most likely going to hell.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ...I am seriously debating taking an additional week off, unpaid, between jobs to finish some stories.
> 
> What???



Dooooo Iiitttttt


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LOL dwes, love it. I personally try to exercise the devil by bending over more with each sneeze, culminating into slamming my head into the desk on the third sneeze.

@ Chaz - at least your encouragement makes sense. Dwes doesn't even read them. He is like that guy:

"Does this colour look good on me?"
"Yea."
"You aren't even looking!"
*looks up* "see, i looked, it looks fine!"


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ...I am seriously debating taking an additional week off, unpaid, between jobs to finish some stories.
> 
> What???


 
If you can swing it financially.. do it! And get drunk and write!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Dwes doesn't even read them. He is like that guy:
> 
> "Does this colour look good on me?"
> "Yea."
> "You aren't even looking!"
> *looks up* "see, i looked, it looks fine!"



**lifts head to peer over the novel I'm reading** Huh? Yeah, that sounds good.


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> If you can swing it financially.. do it! And get drunk and write!



And take dogs on walks so long that they want to go home, and have time to think about what you would really like to cook but never seem to have the time to put together, and go through your closet and get rid of anything that you really aren't going to wear anyway .... It is pretty nice to have a week off with nothing much planned!


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ...I am seriously debating taking an additional week off, unpaid, between jobs to finish some stories.
> 
> What???



Taking a break before starting a new job and using it to fully clear your mind from your old job is always a good idea. It'll give you a more open minded, mentally unburdened and energized fresh start. (That we here might profit from it would only be a most welcome side effect.)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I confess I am that person.

The person who rips open the outside milk bag to get at the three bags inside. Instead of using the twist tie to gain access.

_That_ person.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I confess I am that person.
> 
> The person who rips open the outside milk bag to get at the three bags inside. Instead of using the twist tie to gain access.
> 
> _That_ person.


Americans don't get milk in bags. The reference is lost.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Americans don't get milk in bags. The reference is lost.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



I know who my target audience is.


----------



## djudex

Bloody bag ripper!


----------



## Melian

Heh....I rip the bags, too. Even go as far as to store the individual bags in different parts of the fridge - wherever there is room (between the vodka and the other vodka, for example).


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Heh....I rip the bags, too. Even go as far as to store the individual bags in different parts of the fridge - wherever there is room (between the vodka and the other vodka, for example).


Unbelievable. Simply unacceptable behavior.

Everyone knows vodka goes in the freezer.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Unbelievable. Simply unacceptable behavior.
> 
> Everyone knows vodka goes in the freezer.



Hehe....there's some in there, too


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> Heh....I rip the bags, too. Even go as far as to store the individual bags in different parts of the fridge - wherever there is room (between the vodka and the other vodka, for example).



Sounds legit.
The entire side of my fridge and one shelf is now devoted to the accoutrements for drinks. And one cupboard is devoted to all the bartendery stuff.


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sounds legit.
> The entire side of my fridge and one shelf is now devoted to the accoutrements for drinks. And one cupboard is devoted to all the bartendery stuff.



Nice. You should see what is left over from the bf's birthday. Everyone got him booze and booze accessories. Magical.


----------



## lucca23v2

Oh.. i need to puck up more stuff for the 12th.. i need some Vodka.. and some stuff to make an old fashion.. and whatever else looks good

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> Nice. You should see what is left over from the bf's birthday. Everyone got him booze and booze accessories. Magical.



We are making a special trip to the store BYOB Cocktail Emporium to buy yummies for the weekend!!


----------



## Tad

1) Xyantha is dead to me now. To think I associated with THAT PERSON! ;-)

2) I drink skim milk--I just grew up with it and don't like any other kind. My son drinks 2% (He can't stand skim). My wife is lactose intolerant, and drinks soy milk, and has coconut creamer for her coffee (meanwhile I don't deal well with soy products, so can't drink her soy milk, on top of it is more expensive). Throw in cheese (the boy goes through it at a ridiculous rate, so we stock up whenever it is on sale ) and yoghurt (I eat it daily), and I'm pretty sure at least 25% of our fridge is dedicated to dairy products. Any anybody who scattered the milk bags around the fridge so we didn't know which were which would be cut off from all alcohol related products


----------



## dwesterny

Being an ignorant American slob I have never seen a "milk bag". The term itself is quite evocative in some ways... Anyhow I am going to go right ahead and assume all milk bags look and function like this.


----------



## lucca23v2

Ok.. is it actual.liquid milk.. or powdered milk?.. it looks a lot like the powdered milk they sell here

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## djudex

lucca23v2 said:


> Ok.. is it actual.liquid milk.. or powdered milk?.. it looks a lot like the powdered milk they sell here
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



It's liquid


----------



## agouderia

djudex said:


> It's liquid



I can't believe you actually still have those in Canada! That's what I call totally retro....

It always baffled me as a kid that they had milk in bags with exactly those 'bag holders' back then in Europe - being used to good old milk cartons in the US. But they've been gone in Western Europe for ages by now.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I confess I am that person.
> 
> The person who rips open the outside milk bag to get at the three bags inside. Instead of using the twist tie to gain access.
> 
> _That_ person.



I confess that I totally read this as 'I confess I am a person'. Which would be a shocking declaration!


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> I can't believe you actually still have those in Canada! That's what I call totally retro....
> 
> It always baffled me as a kid that they had milk in bags with exactly those 'bag holders' back then in Europe - being used to good old milk cartons in the US. But they've been gone in Western Europe for ages by now.



Why get rid of them? Granted, if the option was something highly re-usable or extremely re-cyclable, that might be a win for the environment (less plastic bags thrown out).

Then again, we never buy sandwich bags or anything like that. Right now my lunch has cut open and washed out bags being used for my celery sticks, some grapes, and a bran muffin. The small bags (1.3333 litres) come three together in a larger bag, which is a good all purpose utility bag. And both the small and large bags are a heavier, stronger, plastic than most other bags, so they hold up well.

Not quite sure what I would do without milk bags


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I can taste the carton when i drink milk out of it. Just like coke from a can has a metallic tinge as opposed to the bottle. So, taste wise, i prefer bagged to carton milk, which is our two choices.

Also: tad, that punishment is severe enough that i might even try and stop


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I can taste the carton when i drink milk out of it. Just like coke from a can has a metallic tinge as opposed to the bottle.


Maybe you're using the wrong technique to open those containers?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Damn it i cant rep you!


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> Why get rid of them?


 
My main issue with those milk bags growing up was simply 'spilled milk' Somehow I was still too clumsy and uncoordinated to pour it properly. creating major messes in the kitchen. Milk cartons were easier to handle for me. 

As far as the ecologic foot-print goes - that's something which would probably need a very precise calculation since there are obvious benefits and drawbacks of both systems.


----------



## lucca23v2

Ok.. i pulled a DWest.. a day or two ago and deleted a post.. lol. [emoji1] 

~~~~~~~~~
Xy.. dont kill me.. but i am so going to use a company function to get out of work. One of my coworkers is trying to be slick. I have been covering for another coworker who claims to have been out sick.. (mean while her hair is done.. which takes her a full day at the salon to do..but i digress [sp?]) Anyway.. a third cowork is trying to get out of doing a second run by asking me to do it.. i have been doing every morning run for the past 2 months.. so nope.. i told him i had an appointment i could not miss from 12:30 to 1:30 the run being at 1pm... and i was going to the town hall meeting at 4.. the time for the last run of the day... so he will have to do both... fuck him

And i am skipping out on the town hall meeting and going home early.. and i am off tomorrow... [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

It would feel very nice to lose my temper today.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lmao @ deleting the post. I forgive you =P (for work, good for u lmao)

---

IC i am feeling very lonely this week. Total bummer...


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> IC i am feeling very lonely this week. Total bummer...



):
**e-hug**


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Lmao @ deleting the post. I forgive you =P (for work, good for u lmao)
> 
> ---
> 
> IC i am feeling very lonely this week. Total bummer...



Awwwwwww... we :wubu: you!


----------



## lucca23v2

so.. IC that I am a big softee. I didn't leave at 3:30 for the meeting. I felt bad leaving the poor kid with a shit ton of work. So I stayed until 5pm. I made sure that I completed everything that needed to get out tonight. I left him with 1 "rush" return then left at 5pm.


----------



## swamptoad

IC that I really need to get back into the habit of playing my acoustic guitar more oftenly.


----------



## lucca23v2

IC... I am giddy that I have 4 days of work left for this year. I can't wait to be out of the office and not see assholes all day.

Also, IC that I am anxious about a situation... and so I had to remove myself from the situation in order to get my bearings. The anxious feeling has abated for the most part, but when I start to think of it.. all of that anxiety starts to come back up.. ugh!!! I am hoping that the memory/feelings of the situation will fade quickly.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

lucca23v2 said:


> I can't wait to be out of the office and not see assholes all day.



My proctologist said that once.


----------



## dwesterny

Sometimes when my hands get really cold I slip them inside my shirt and under my stomach to warm them.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Sometimes when my hands get really cold I slip them inside my shirt and under my stomach to warm them.



Ok, that's pretty hot.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Ok, that's pretty hot.


On a related note, my butt makes a world class foot warmer. If I sit on one side (well more like 1/2 to 2/3rds) of a sofa facing forward and someone else sits back to armrest on the other side facing me their feet can go right under between butt and sofa cushion. It got a 5 star rating as a foot warmer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> Sometimes when my hands get really cold I slip them inside my shirt and under my stomach to warm them.



I do this as well or if I'm sitting, I'll put them down in the crease between my thighs and sack!


IC that whenever I put on my sleep apnea mask, from the full face shape of it and the softness of the silicone when it inflates, I feel like my face is being smothered by a large soft vagina!


I really need to get laid more!


----------



## djudex

dwesterny said:


> Sometimes when my hands get really cold I slip them inside my shirt and under my stomach to warm them.



I slip my hands under my belly all the time when I'm sitting, it's like having built in hoodie pockets almost.


----------



## lucca23v2

I think every fat person with a belly puts their hands between their belly and thigh..etc...lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

lucca23v2 said:


> I think every fat person with a belly puts their hands between their belly and thigh..etc...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's probably true. I just feel bad for all the cold bellyless FFAs. Not only do they not have the convenient hand warmer their lack of insulation leads to a more rapid heat loss. I worry about frostbite and hypothermia. To that end, in the spirit of giving, I will offer my underbelly hand warming services free of charge to those who cannot warm themselves. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melian

Ha! I'm constantly overheated - it's probably a contributing factor to my thinness. The poor bf has to kick the sheets off the bed in winter, because I'm burning him up.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Ha! I'm constantly overheated - it's probably a contributing factor to my thinness. The poor bf has to kick the sheets off the bed in winter, because I'm burning him up.


I already knew you were a hottie.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> I already knew you were a hottie.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Punsssssssss.


----------



## dwesterny

Total accident in verbage, mere coincidence. I hate puns and would never make one as I do not find them amusing in the least. Just to test that once I had ten people each tell me the best pun they knew to see if any could make me laugh. No pun in ten did.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Total accident in verbage, mere coincidence. I hate puns and would never make one as I do not find them amusing in the least. Just to test that once I had ten people each tell me the best pun they knew to see if any could make me laugh. No pun in ten did.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk



Just awful.


----------



## MrSensible

Melian said:


> Just awful.



In the best of ways.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> Punsssssssss.


 
Beat him with a Piers Anothony book...

------

I had one of the girls I know tell me she has PTSD about people drinking/blacks out with rage if she sees people she likes drinking. I don't doubt, condemn, or judge, but I am always so interested in what causes a behaviour that strong. I didn't ask, of course, but I wonder. About people. A lot


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Just awful.





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Beat him with a Piers Anothony book...


All the FFAs are ganging up on me. And not in the fun sexy way I think about in bed sometimes. OK all the times.


----------



## swamptoad

I'm trying to follow this thread. I catch up and then I get lost again. Where does the time go? I try juggling but I just don't have the balls to do it.


----------



## Tad

I confess that I haven't gotten a lick of work done in the last half hour. We are having a potluck lunch at work today, and the place is smelling SO FREAKING GOOD …. But it isn’t food time yet. (They are torturing me I tell you!) 

Apparently when being teased by food in this manner, I'm completely incapable of focusing on anything remotely productive.


----------



## Tad

Tad said:


> I confess that I haven't gotten a lick of work done in the last half hour. We are having a potluck lunch at work today, and the place is smelling SO FREAKING GOOD . But it isnt food time yet. (They are torturing me I tell you!)
> 
> Apparently when being teased by food in this manner, I'm completely incapable of focusing on anything remotely productive.



And finally we could eat, and oy did I eat. Was full after the first plateful of heavy items, then went back to the veggies and salads, then had some more of the heavy stuff, then took a walk down and up the stairs and to stand outside for a bit to cool off and digest, then back up for a couple of slices of cake, then a bit later a mince card and a cookie, then found some left over meat small meat pies, then still later a diffierent cookie and a bit of a different cake. All washed down by a large can of apple cider.

I was just deliciously full. Replete, not quite in pain but at that point where the fullness is almost transporting, and managed to hold it there for hours. I had the happiest and most productive afternoon at work that I've had in a long time. I practically felt like a character from one of Agouderia's stories


----------



## x0emnem0x

lucca23v2 said:


> I think every fat person with a belly puts their hands between their belly and thigh..etc...lol



YES! LOL I do this all the time with my belly or my thighs.



Tad said:


> Apparently when being teased by food in this manner, I'm completely incapable of focusing on anything remotely productive.



I know this feel all too well... food, especially when you anticipate it being freaking amazing and delicious, can be suuuuper distracting sometimes.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I confess I am not always as excited in short posts as I may appear to be. I use exclamation points to overcome the 10 char minimum.


----------



## MattB

Really????


----------



## x0emnem0x

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I confess I am not always as excited in short posts as I may appear to be. I use exclamation points to overcome the 10 char minimum.



Lmao, me tooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad

psst... I'm whisper posting right now .. shhhhh


----------



## dwesterny

IC: Sometimes I doubt your commitment to Sparkle Motion.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Now that I have learned that tick egg bunches can look like blackberries, I find blackberries a lot less enticing.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Now that I have learned that tick egg bunches can look like blackberries, I find blackberries a lot less enticing.



I just prefer android phones in general.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Sparkle Motion sucks


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Now that I have learned that tick egg bunches can look like blackberries, I find blackberries a lot less enticing.



...kiiiinda wish I hadn't found out about that!



dwesterny said:


> I just prefer android phones in general.



Can I bottle you and just, like, open you up whenever I need a smile?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dwesterny said:


> IC: Sometimes I doubt your commitment to Sparkle Motion.




Still doubting? 

View attachment 2015-12-27 18.09.36.jpg


View attachment 2015-12-27 18.10.00.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ive been trying to buy less icecaps because they are so expensive. My tummy is definately happier, but my mouth really really misses the taste...


----------



## Melian

My friend groped and kissed me last weekend, and then posted a photo of it on facebook. Now everyone is asking if I'm her new gf, and she's just letting them think whatever they want. What a troll.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> My friend groped and kissed me last weekend, and then posted a photo of it on facebook. Now everyone is asking if I'm her new gf, and she's just letting them think whatever they want. What a troll.


**wipes away drool** I'm having trouble understanding exactly what happened last weekend. I believe this post would benefit from a visual aid of some type.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> **wipes away drool** I'm having trouble understanding exactly what happened last weekend. I believe this post would benefit from a visual aid of some type.



I'll send it to you. Not something I want to share here.


----------



## dwesterny

melian said:


> i'll send it to you. Not something i want to share here.







Extras letters


----------



## dwesterny

I am lying.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> I am lying.



I don't believe you.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Hubby has taken to responding in emoticons. His responses were always short and hard for me to interpret, so he started doing this to avoid me being like "wtf?". I didn't realize until he told me...


Before:

Me: Commute was ass, took me an hour, and i needed to pee the whole way! I hate Mondays!
Him: Ok.
Me: ....(really? Ok, thats all you got? It isnt ok!)

Now: 

Me: Commute was ass, took me an hour, and i needed to pee the whole way! I hate Mondays!
Him: &#128586;!!

...IC...emoijis are helping!


----------



## dwesterny

xyantha reborn said:


> hubby has taken to responding in emoticons. His responses were always short and hard for me to interpret, so he started doing this to avoid me being like "wtf?". I didn't realize until he told me...
> 
> 
> Before:
> 
> Me: Commute was ass, took me an hour, and i needed to pee the whole way! I hate mondays!
> Him: Ok.
> Me: ....(really? Ok, thats all you got? It isnt ok!)
> 
> now:
> 
> Me: Commute was ass, took me an hour, and i needed to pee the whole way! I hate mondays!
> Him: &#128586;!!
> 
> ...ic...emoijis are helping!



¯\_(&#12484_/¯

......


----------



## lucca23v2

Soooo.. i get on the train.. and thete is this small space on the bench to sit which i will not try to fit my ass in.. so the young lady.. (late teens early 20s) gets up and lets me sit. (So outside the norm in nyc) so it makes me wonder.. either she is an FA, has a fat family member/friend.. or the very rare.. she is extremely nice.. 

As soon as there was space on the bench i was sitting on.. i blocked it to make sure she could sit.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

lucca23v2 said:


> Soooo.. i get on the train.. and thete is this small space on the bench to sit which i will not try to fit my ass in.. so the young lady.. (late teens early 20s) gets up and lets me sit. (So outside the norm in nyc) so it makes me wonder.. either she is an FA, has a fat family member/friend.. or the very rare.. she is extremely nice..



Maybe she's just new in town...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Maybe she was afraid of you?  *ducks and runs*


----------



## Tad

lucca23v2 said:


> Soooo.. i get on the train.. and thete is this small space on the bench to sit which i will not try to fit my ass in.. so the young lady.. (late teens early 20s) gets up and lets me sit. (So outside the norm in nyc) so it makes me wonder.. either she is an FA, has a fat family member/friend.. or the very rare.. she is extremely nice..
> 
> As soon as there was space on the bench i was sitting on.. i blocked it to make sure she could sit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



I love little stories like this, which raise so many questions that can spin off into entire lines of speculation.

And nice that you got to sit


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Maybe she was afraid of you? [emoji14] *ducks and runs*


She might have been... lmfao...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I am so excited for steaks, drinks, and chatting with friends this friday that i can't concentrate!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I am so excited for steaks, drinks, and chatting with friends this friday that i can't concentrate!



Oooh sounds like fun.


----------



## tankyguy

Some nights I lay away wondering things like 'if the milk of human kindness was made into a cheese, what kind would it be'?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When i sat down at my desk chair today, I legit had the thought "omg where is my seatbelt i forgot to buckle up!"


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

tankyguy said:


> Some nights I lay away wondering things like 'if the milk of human kindness was made into a cheese, what kind would it be'?



Mimolette. Definitely. :eat2:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

tankyguy said:


> Some nights I lay away wondering things like 'if the milk of human kindness was made into a cheese, what kind would it be'?




Baby belle.


----------



## dwesterny

tankyguy said:


> Some nights I lay away wondering things like 'if the milk of human kindness was made into a cheese, what kind would it be'?



Well, at first the milk of human kindness would be made by skilled crafstmen into fine artisanal cheeses. Cheeses made with care from raw milk of human kindness in traditional wooden barrells, cave ripened with nuanced nutty flavors. Eventually the FDA would determine this process unsafe and the boys in finance would realize it's inefficient and not profitable. 

In the end sterile stainless steel vats the size of above ground swimming pools with timed robot mixers and an automated production system would churn out a fine processed cheese product mostly made of vegetable shortening, hydrogenated oil, food coloring and cellulose filler.* But guaranteed to contain no less than 5% real wholesome milk of human kindness.


*Cellulose filler is ground wood or often recycled paper turned into powder. This powdered paper is in fact really used as a filler in many processed dairy products. I once knew a person who worked in a "dust factory". They bought recycled paper and ground it into powders/dust of varying fineness, much of the paper dust indeed used to provide bulk to food products. :eat1::eat2:


----------



## Tad

That is a brilliant take on it, if just a smidge cynical ^^^^^^

All I was thinking was "Maybe havarti, because it's a _nice _cheese."


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> *Cellulose filler is ground wood or often recycled paper turned into powder. This powdered paper is in fact really used as a filler in many processed dairy products. I once knew a person who worked in a "dust factory". They bought recycled paper and ground it into powders/dust of varying fineness, much of the paper dust indeed used to provide bulk to food products. :eat1::eat2:



I remember reading -- I believe it was in Eric Schlosser's _Fast Food Nation_ -- that federal law requires any hamburger sold in America to contain at least 50% beef before it can be labeled "100% pure beef." I have wondered ever since what the other half was.


----------



## dwesterny

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I remember reading -- I believe it was in Eric Schlosser's _Fast Food Nation_ -- that federal law requires any hamburger sold in America to contain at least 50% beef before it can be labeled "100% pure beef." I have wondered ever since what the other half was.



Pink Slime
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_slime
US beef that contains up to 15 percent of the product can be labeled as "100% ground beef".[25][26] Up to 2005, filler could make up to 25 percent of ground meat


----------



## Melian

tankyguy said:


> Some nights I lay away wondering things like 'if the milk of human kindness was made into a cheese, what kind would it be'?



Have you been playing Fallout 4, too?

(There's a supermutant companion who won't shut up about "the milk of human kindness." He wants to learn about it....then approves every time you cannibalize a body.)


----------



## tankyguy

Melian said:


> Have you been playing Fallout 4, too?
> 
> (There's a supermutant companion who won't shut up about "the milk of human kindness." He wants to learn about it....then approves every time you cannibalize a body.)



Not for a few months. I've been on a Shakespeare kick; re-read Macbeth as research for a writing side project.


----------



## dwesterny

I never realized until this moment that Jayne Cobb was Animal Mother from Full Metal Jacket. OMFG! Jump to 1 min 34 seconds to see.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH5R4tgGdDk&feature=youtu.be&t=1m34s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH5R4tgGdDk&feature=youtu.be&t=1m34s[/ame]


----------



## lucca23v2

Ok.. maybe i am a bit old fashion.. but when did it become acceptable to send people you have been chatting with for a day "personal" pics??? I am not a prude.. far from it. I have sent my share of "personal" pics.. but as best as i can recall... i did not send pics within a day of chatting them up online for the first time..

Is this now the normal dating thing?.. here is a pic of my privates.. if you like them we can date.. wtf???

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Every once in a while I am reminded of how fortunate I am, and am proud and humbled.

I was on the bus and this young gentleman (who i only mention is gay because it gave his story such zest as he spoke in that specific tone). Long story short, he refused to sell a client 50 yards of moldy fabric. His boss told him to do it. He couldnt bring himself to, and told the client. His boss flipped out on jim, and if forcing him to dry clean 50 yards of fabric on this gent's own dime because he lost him a 5000 sale.

So many thoughts here. IC i hate the fact that the worst managers and business owners are the ones who get these kids while they are young. And that these kids do not know their rights. I would have laughed in that boss's face and sicced the labour board on him.

I have worked so hard to climb up away from shitty bosses, that sometimes I am shocked at what I hear. It makes me proud of myself for accomplishing the goals i set out to achieve..it humbles me because it wasnt that long ago I had no control as well. And it makes me mad, that these idiot managers are RUINING people - and its impossible to scrub their grimey fingerprints off your employee's brains


----------



## lucca23v2

Xy... this is right on point with what you are saying about bad managers..






Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattB

IC I'm watching an infomercial for a collection of Hee-Haw DVD's, and I'm tempted to order it. All of which is a sign to turn off the TV and do something else.

Anything else.


----------



## Crumbling

MattB said:


> Hee-Haw DVD's,.



Where, oh where, are you tonight?
Why did you leave me here all alone?
I searched the world over and I thought I'd found true love.
But you met another and pthrrrrp! You was gone.


----------



## RentonBob

lucca23v2 said:


> Xy... this is right on point with what you are saying about bad managers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


 
This is so true and is what I'm going through at the moment. I'm considering transferring to another team or leaving the company.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Security is my thang, but I was taught with the mindset security controls need to be in line with the cost and risk appetite of a business, and cannot impede progress. Meaning; maybe investing 10 million in floor infrastructure doesnt make sense for the business given they live in canada, and even if it did flood, the cost to repair would be 1 million. But maybe if you live in the filipines, and repair damage would be 2m per year, and it floods every year - maybe its worth it.

This one woman wouldnt shut the fck up about access controls and how she doesnt give a damn how long it takes because she is there to protect data.

You are why security fails!!! Because you are so goddamn hard to work with the business goes rogue to make money!!! I hate you so much!!! Lol


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> This one woman wouldnt shut the fck up about access controls and how she doesnt give a damn how long it takes because she is there to protect data.
> 
> You are why security fails!!! Because you are so goddamn hard to work with the business goes rogue to make money!!! I hate you so much!!! Lol



Some people overcompensate for their lack of competence by overdoing what they can handle.


----------



## Tad

Sometimes too, people focus entirely on what they are measured on. i.e. If she feels she is measured only on preventing all intrusions, ever, then no security is too much. And legitimately some companies prefer people to be focused on very specific goals, then mediate between them at a higher management level. I was never crazy about that system, but it seems to be how some places like to operate?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I confess I actually feel slightly accomplished for the first time in my life. I've always had an issue feeling like I've done enough. Today, I'm sitting in a hotel lobby, having a mediocre hotel breakfast, working on a laptop, and I'm in a city that's not my own. Somehow this makes me feel fulfilled, just for a little while. 

I'm a real adult!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Was wildly productive today. Now i just want to slack off the rest of it.


----------



## lucca23v2

I hate that my birthday is coming up! It is really hard to plan things when your friends are in relationships and your birthday is in the same week as valentines day. : (

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside

lucca23v2 said:


> I hate that my birthday is coming up! It is really hard to plan things when your friends are in relationships and your birthday is in the same week as valentines day. : (


Yeah, Valentine's Day sucks, but screw it and have a great birthday anyway. There's always President's Day!



MattB said:


> IC I'm watching an infomercial for a collection of Hee-Haw DVD's, and I'm tempted to order it. All of which is a sign to turn off the TV and do something else.
> 
> Anything else.


LOL. I hope you're not suffering from the kind of deep, dark depression and excessive misery that would make you do something you might regret. 

IC that I have a crush on our community band director. :wubu: He is one of the nicest people I've ever met, he has a voice as smooth and rich as chocolate truffles, and let's just say that he would fit right in on this board. After hearing his 6th grade trumpet students, I would argue that he's also a serious contender for sainthood.


----------



## loopytheone

Talked to somebody cute at work yesterday. By which I mean that I told him I knew who he was, had heard stories about him from other people and that we met once a long time ago but I doubt he remembers me.

Social skills, what the hell are those again?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

loopytheone said:


> Talked to somebody cute at work yesterday. By which I mean that I told him I knew who he was, had heard stories about him from other people and that we met once a long time ago but I doubt he remembers me.
> 
> Social skills, what the hell are those again?



I obviously wasn't there, and don't know HOW you delivered those TID-bits. I'd say that was a solid interaction though. B++ would interact again.


----------



## Crumbling

loopytheone said:


> Talked to somebody cute at work yesterday. By which I mean that I told him I knew who he was, had heard stories about him from other people and that we met once a long time ago but I doubt he remembers me.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I obviously wasn't there, and don't know HOW you delivered those TID-bits.



I know who you are. I've heard all about you. 

But you don't remember me.

You'll be hearing from me again. I recommend that you take my call. 

Or I'm going to have to do what I did in Reno.
And I really don't wanna do what I did in Reno, not again.

Good talk. Be good. See ya later.

*Runs away giggling*


----------



## MsBrightside

lucca23v2 said:


> Ok.. maybe i am a bit old fashion.. but when did it become acceptable to send people you have been chatting with for a day "personal" pics??? I am not a prude.. far from it. I have sent my share of "personal" pics.. but as best as i can recall... i did not send pics within a day of chatting them up online for the first time..
> 
> Is this now the normal dating thing?.. here is a pic of my privates.. if you like them we can date.. wtf???


I don't understand this line of thinking, either, lucca.

As a married person, I don't even belong to any online dating sites, but I just had a total stranger ask me out of the blue if I "wanna see something hot?" Like the profile pic of you with your mom?? No, thank you! I suppose I should be grateful that he asked before sending something that would end up being permanently engraved on my retinas.


----------



## dwesterny

MsBrightside said:


> I should be grateful that he asked before sending something that would end up being permanently engraved on my retinas.



Aww, you're welcome! I do my best to be considerate.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Opposite confession. 

I've never really had guys do that to me. 

I either give off an aura of "Imma cut your balls off if you try it, boy-o," or I simply ain't that hot!!!


----------



## MsBrightside

dwesterny said:


> Aww, you're welcome! I do my best to be considerate.


Well, I was trying to be considerate by not naming names...

Seriously, though, a lot of guys could take lessons from you in how to interact with women online. Maybe you should hold a webinar or something.


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Opposite confession.
> 
> I've never really had guys do that to me.
> 
> I either give off an aura of "Imma cut your balls off if you try it, boy-o," or I simply ain't that hot!!!



Alright, where should I send them? Also, should I send the artistic black and white ones or just the full color HD ones? Never mind, I'll just send a mix of both.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

MsBrightside said:


> Well, I was trying to be considerate by not naming names...
> 
> Seriously, though, a lot of guys could take lessons from you in how to interact with women online. Maybe you should hold a webinar or something.




Session 1: "Do as I say, not as I do!"
Session 2: "How to talk smack. Like belly smack. Distract her - see, it works!"

LOL just kiddin' hun!!!!

----


LeoGibson said:


> Alright, where should I send them? Also, should I send the artistic black and white ones or just the full color HD ones? Never mind, I'll just send a mix of both.



Mix n' Match is the best!!!


----------



## MsBrightside

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Opposite confession.
> 
> I've never really had guys do that to me.
> 
> I either give off an aura of "Imma cut your balls off if you try it, boy-o," or I simply ain't that hot!!!



Hmm...it's definitely not the latter, and it would be pretty impressive if an aura like that could keep the online creeps at bay! :bow:

However, most of the men who contact me in this fashion are not members of Dims, so if your online presence is mostly limited to the BHM/FFA board, I think you're probably somewhat less likely to be subjected to this sort of attention.


----------



## dwesterny

MsBrightside said:


> Seriously, though, a lot of guys could take lessons from you in how to interact with women online. Maybe you should hold a webinar or something.



I do a webinar! It's called "How to lose friends and alienate people."


----------



## MsBrightside

dwesterny said:


> I do a webinar! It's called "How to lose friends and alienate people."


Dale Carnegie is not amused.





(Fortunately, the rest of us are more easily pleased.)


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> I do a webinar! It's called "How to lose friends and alienate people."



Obviously that needs to be co-hosted by me.


----------



## loopytheone

Got a date with a person next week. o_____o Excited-scared-happy?

Also, I was alone in my flat for all of three hours before I snapped, ran to the supermarket and bought as many baked goods and pasta bowls as I could carry. Turns out, cleaning is made more difficult when you are full of pasta, cream cakes and pasties.


----------



## Tad

Yay & lol 

;-)


----------



## dwesterny

IC: Half the time my office door is closed it's just so I can put my pants into the more comfortable under belly position.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol loopy - thats like, required to break your place in!

I am in love with pentatonix.


----------



## dwesterny

My bullshit tolerance threshold is really dropping lately.


----------



## loopytheone

Went out for dinner with someone last night and they asked to sit in a booth for some reason, despite being a big guy... long story short, not only did we end up moving tables because he couldn't breathe sitting there but his belly was pushing against the table so hard the opposite corner of the table dug a hole into the crappy wall it was resting against. 

Waaaarg, cutest-hottest thing ever! :wubu:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> Went out for dinner with someone last night and they asked to sit in a booth for some reason, despite being a big guy... long story short, not only did we end up moving tables because he couldn't breathe sitting there but his belly was pushing against the table so hard the opposite corner of the table dug a hole into the crappy wall it was resting against.
> 
> Waaaarg, cutest-hottest thing ever! :wubu:



Aww poor guy but...that is cute-hot!!!!


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> Went out for dinner with someone last night and they asked to sit in a booth for some reason, despite being a big guy... long story short, not only did we end up moving tables because he couldn't breathe sitting there but his belly was pushing against the table so hard the opposite corner of the table dug a hole into the crappy wall it was resting against.
> 
> Waaaarg, cutest-hottest thing ever! :wubu:


I think he knew exactly what he was doing, well played to him. For comfort any fat dude knows table not a booth (unless the chairs have armrests or are made of fucking wicker). If you want real damage put a fat man in a wicker chair. The impending collapse is preceded by ominous hay crackling noises.


----------



## tankyguy

dwesterny said:


> If you want real damage put a fat man in a wicker chair. The impending collapse is preceded by ominous hay crackling noises.



This.^

It's why I almost never get to use outdoor patios when I go out to eat in the Summer. They always use light wicker chairs or cheap plastic lawn furniture in case of sudden rain. My odds of frequenting a cafe increase exponentially if they use wrought iron outdoors. 

Personally, I like booths, if they're big enough. Booths provide advantages over tables. More intimacy, for one. Less chance of being bumped into from behind or the side. Less chance of a random passer-by swinging their coat/handbag and clearing your whole table, which has actually happened to me and friends, twice.


----------



## dwesterny

I just made reservations online. I put the following instructions under special requests section of the form:



> Prefer chairs without armrests if possible or table with a bench seating where table can be moved to accomodate a "person of size" AKA fat dude.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Kung foo panda 3 was like a an anime directed at ffas.

Was actually tolerable, and all the references kept distracting me.


----------



## dwesterny

Every time I see someone post that they are looking to RP on an FA/FFA/feeding site I use to try and meet FFAs I really to want to respond with:

**Puts on wizard hat**


----------



## Crumbling

dwesterny said:


> **Puts on wizard hat**



The hat is tall, pointy and smells vaguely sulphurous.

The sparsely decorated room contains only a dresser, a desk with a few books, a basic cot with rumpled bedding and in the corner is a hatstand with a cloak draped over it. 

On the floor are scuffed chalk marks and a colourful rag rug, the toe of a boot sticks out from under the bed.

An intricately carved staff rests on a shelf over the rumpled cot.


There is a closed door to the east and a south facing window.


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> The hat is tall, pointy and smells vaguely sulphurous.



Don't forget that it has "wizzard" emblazoned across the front in sequins. Anyone seen my luggage?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> Don't forget that it has "wizzard" emblazoned across the front in sequins. Anyone seen my luggage?



I'd rep you if I could for working in the Discworld reference!:happy:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That is the only type of RP worth doing IMO!


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Aww poor guy but...that is cute-hot!!!!





dwesterny said:


> I think he knew exactly what he was doing, well played to him. For comfort any fat dude knows table not a booth (unless the chairs have armrests or are made of fucking wicker). If you want real damage put a fat man in a wicker chair. The impending collapse is preceded by ominous hay crackling noises.



You might well be right, he did ask me a couple of times the next day if I enjoyed watching that! =p The chairs didn't have armrests and were pretty solid wood, as it happens. 

Two days of non-stop food and sleep/rest with a cute bhm is exactly what the doctor ordered for me!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Funny how this cooincided with you getting your own flat


----------



## loopytheone

Also, I confess to wanting to share details and squee with someone but I have, like, no friends that would understand. :doh:


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> Also, I confess to wanting to share details and squee with someone but I have, like, no friends that would understand. :doh:



It is all in the phrasing (and your willingness to let them jump to wrong conclusions). Had a great dinner with this guy, he was so cute, I really enjoyed looking at him. maybe a little awkward, but in an endearing way. Oh yes, certainly I liked what I saw! Yes, Ive got the giddies after that date. All true, all things others can relate to.

And for exalting over seeing his belly help damage a wall, well that is what you have Dimensions for 

(believe me: been there, done that! Would be nice to have that latter discussion face to face, but overall it can work out ok)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> Also, I confess to wanting to share details and squee with someone but I have, like, no friends that would understand. :doh:



Aww i meant it as a joke!!


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> You might well be right, he did ask me a couple of times the next day if I enjoyed watching that! =p The chairs didn't have armrests and were pretty solid wood, as it happens.
> 
> Two days of non-stop food and sleep/rest with a cute bhm is exactly what the doctor ordered for me!



Are thoughts of vacuuming involved? You know what I mean...


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Aww i meant it as a joke!!



I know, I took it that way, no worries! <3


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> Also, I confess to wanting to share details and squee with someone but I have, like, no friends that would understand. :doh:



At the end of the day, dear Loopy, that is the reason why we keep coming back here. 

None of my IRL friends has only the slightest idea of what really goes on in my head....


----------



## Tad

Loopy -- speaking of the new apartment, how are you liking it?


----------



## dwesterny

Broke a bed today. Cheap ass Canadian slat beds. Seriously who makes a bed frame out of balsa wood?


----------



## Crumbling

dwesterny said:


> Broke a bed today. Cheap ass Canadian slat beds. Seriously who makes a bed frame out of balsa wood?



I gave away a pile of good furniture 10 years ago when I moved back here.
now i have to furnish a house again ... and everything new is crap.

Everything is made of cardboard, foil and potmetal these days.

This is why i built my own Bed.
Side rails just buckled out on a month old frame.

I never like those sprung slats, I've never had one break, but the ones on my bed were much more closely spaced. Even then they ended up sagging and bending the wrong way over time. I was always worried I would put my knee on one 'just so' during 'activities' and the entire bed would collapse.


Your frame looks relatively sound though.

If it was me... replace the slats completely with 1x4 furring strips across the entire width of the bed just leave the little plastic receivers in there as spacers
and to stop the new slats wandering about too much.

If the bed is bigger than twin and doesn't have a center support rail and legs, think about adding a support structure under there too. It makes a huge difference. and can add years to the lifespan of the frame and mattress.


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> I gave away a pile of good furniture 10 years ago when I moved back here.
> now i have to furnish a house again ... and everything new is crap.
> 
> Everything is made of cardboard, foil and potmetal these days.
> 
> This is why i built my own Bed.
> Side rails just buckled out on a month old frame.
> 
> I never like those sprung slats, I've never had one break, but the ones on my bed were much more closely spaced. Even then they ended up sagging and bending the wrong way over time. I was always worried I would put my knee on one 'just so' during 'activities' and the entire bed would collapse.
> 
> 
> Your frame looks relatively sound though.
> 
> If it was me... replace the slats completely with 1x4 furring strips across the entire width of the bed just leave the little plastic receivers in there as spacers
> and to stop the new slats wandering about too much.
> 
> If the bed is bigger than twin and doesn't have a center support rail and legs, think about adding a support structure under there too. It makes a huge difference. and can add years to the lifespan of the frame and mattress.



It's a queen in a short term rental apartment, my bed at home uses a good frame.
http://www.amazon.com/SmartBase-Foundation-Replacement-Noise-Free-Under-bed/dp/B006MIUM20/ref=sr_1_4?s=furniture&ie=UTF8&qid=1455240214&sr=1-4&keywords=bed+frame


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Loopy -- speaking of the new apartment, how are you liking it?



Welp I'm moving in on sunday so I'll give you my opinion after that!


----------



## lucca23v2

IC... after 35...birthdays just don't have the same hoopla. Maybe I will feel different at 50.. *shrugs*


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

lucca23v2 said:


> IC... after 35...birthdays just don't have the same hoopla. Maybe I will feel different at 50.. *shrugs*



You will. At 50, birthdays are an ordeal you endure to keep your family happy. Trust me on this.


----------



## MattB

I actually enjoy my birthdays now more than ever. Although I don't let it become a big deal to others, I always make a point to do something or buy something special for myself. YMMV.


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> I actually enjoy my birthdays now more than ever. Although I don't let it become a big deal to others, I always make a point to do something or buy something special for myself. YMMV.



I tried this it feels empty to me, I wish I were the type who could find enjoyment that way. I can't remember enjoying a birthday in a very long time. Boohoo, I'm a whiner.


----------



## dwesterny

dwesterny said:


> Broke a bed today. Cheap ass Canadian slat beds. Seriously who makes a bed frame out of balsa wood?



Better pics of the bed frame. Should have gotten a sagging mattress picture too, lol. Nothing was actually broken but when I sat on the bed the slats bent and popped out. They should have had a box spring on there so weight would get distributed evenly.


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that it amuses me everytime when BHM are surprised I can eat more than them. Look, I appreciate that I'm a tiny-shrimp-girl, but I will order as much as you, eat it and then finish off yours. I will also recover from being full much more quickly and be eating again when you are still semi-comatose from the last meal. 

No, I have no idea how that is possible when I'm half your size.


----------



## tankyguy

loopytheone said:


> Look, I appreciate that I'm a tiny-shrimp-girl, but I will order as much as you, eat it and then finish off yours.



Not if you get distracted BY THAT THING BEHIND YOU!
*swipes plate*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My new job is nice, people are nice. But it is so boring I fight to stay awake each and every hour of every day. Zzzzzz


----------



## loopytheone

tankyguy said:


> Not if you get distracted BY THAT THING BEHIND YOU!
> *swipes plate*



For the record, you wouldn't even need to distract, you are adorable so I'd gladly give you my food!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I like when people refer to me as OP.

Because in gaming it means I am overpowered. Bwahaha


----------



## dwesterny

People having their picture taken standing on train tracks with the tracks disappearing into the distance behind them appears to be a thing. A lot of people do it. I confess every time I see one of those photos I imagine the camera is actually strapped to the front of a fast moving train.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I like when people refer to me as OP.
> 
> Because in gaming it means I am overpowered. Bwahaha



Opie?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My home made bread went stale.

I shall use it as an excuse to make home made french onion soup!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My home made bread went stale.
> 
> I shall use it as an excuse to make home made french onion soup!



The ability to improvise is the mark of a great chef.
And now you know why commercial bread has those preservatives in it.


----------



## Crumbling

Dr. Feelgood said:


> And now you know why commercial bread has those preservatives in it.



I've rarely made a loaf that had time to get down to room temperature... nevermind go stale...

a heel of homemade bread which only has salt as a preservative will dry out and go hard as it goes stale. Commercial bread in the same conditions will bloom with spores moulds and fungus before melting into slime.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

When i try again this weekend for friends we shall see how well it is recieved  - hopefully there will be none left!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

The fishing zone in Zelda: Ocarana of Time was the best fishing game i have ever played. And that wasn't even the point of the game. I want to play it again just for that and epona.


----------



## ODFFA

IC I click "preview post" 99% of the time before posting a reply on here. You guys nearly got a lengthy Sam Harris talk on free will instead of a Joni Mitchell cover in the music thread. I suppose perfectionism has its little insubstantial perks, sometimes.


----------



## RalNCMan

I confess there is nothing more off putting than a woman's online dating profile stating how much of a GREAT mom she is, that she's "attractive", and how she, "loves to laugh".
1. Let's ask your kids when they are moved out and on their own how much of a "great mom" you were. You may very well be a great mom...but isn't that better said by your kids?
2. Let me determine if you're attractive or not.
3. And who DOESN'T "love to laugh"? <V8 head slap>


----------



## tankyguy

ODFFA said:


> You guys nearly got a lengthy Sam Harris talk on free will instead of a Joni Mitchell cover in the music thread.



The internet being what it is, somebody's probably made an autotune dubstep version of that talk.


----------



## agouderia

ODFFA said:


> IC I click "preview post" 99% of the time before posting a reply on here.



You're not alone ..... but will refrain from doing it this time.....


----------



## ODFFA

tankyguy said:


> The internet being what it is, somebody's probably made an autotune dubstep version of that talk.



Probably with a disclaimer that they had no real choice in the matter 



agouderia said:


> You're not alone ..... but will refrain from doing it this time.....



I also strangely made an exception in my above post and just submitted it without proofing. Even though it's just moments away, there's no telling what I'll do this time around........ I caved and previewed it.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

ODFFA said:


> Even though it's just moments away, there's no telling what I'll do this time around........



"With consistency a great soul has simply nothing to do."
-- Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I never preview....i do my best proofreading after posting although being on a phone in genera diminishes my grammer and spelling


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I never preview....i do my best proofreading after posting although being on a phone in genera diminishes my grammer and spelling



LoL, and exactly ^^^^^


----------



## squeezablysoft

*I confess that I like my men like I like my peanut butter-extra chunky. :smitten:*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I never imagined owning so many scarves.

I have a ...condition...? Where when i either encounter perfume or get stressed, my neck and chest mottle. The doctor said its a fight or flight instinct thing as i am allergic to perfume and internalize my stress at work so people can't see it in my face.

So now i have a dozen scarves that I use in the office to hide the symptoms in all sorts of colours and styles. Considering I am extremely functional, my husband was surprised...until he realized they served a functional purpose.


----------



## ODFFA

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I never imagined owning so many scarves.
> 
> I have a ...condition...? Where when i either encounter perfume or get stressed, my neck and chest mottle. The doctor said its a fight or flight instinct thing as i am allergic to perfume and internalize my stress at work so people can't see it in my face.
> 
> So now i have a dozen scarves that I use in the office to hide the symptoms in all sorts of colours and styles. *Considering I am extremely functional, my husband was surprised...until he realized they served a functional purpose.*



 

I feel like this could be added to that one Revealing Stories thread of Tad's. I really admire that practicality of yours, though. There are times when I could benefit from being a tiny bit more like that myself.


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I never imagined owning so many scarves.
> 
> I have a ...condition...? Where when i either encounter perfume or get stressed, my neck and chest mottle. The doctor said its a fight or flight instinct thing as i am allergic to perfume and internalize my stress at work so people can't see it in my face.
> 
> So now i have a dozen scarves that I use in the office to hide the symptoms in all sorts of colours and styles. Considering I am extremely functional, my husband was surprised...until he realized they served a functional purpose.



Really interesting about the doctor's idea of why you get the mottling -- and cool on the scarves, stylish, personal, and practical 



ODFFA said:


> I feel like this could be added to that one Revealing Stories thread of Tad's. I really admire that practicality of yours, though. There are times when I could benefit from being a tiny bit more like that myself.



What story? (have I been sleep posting or something?)


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> What story? (have I been sleep posting or something?)



You created a thread a while back entitled Revealing Stories where you encouraged people to tell stories that would divulge something about who they are as a person. For some reason, I immediately remembered that thread while I was reading Xy's post.


----------



## Tad

Ah, OK -- I was thinking this was something more recent, and could not think of anything. But that makes sense -- thanks!


----------



## squeezablysoft

*I love picnics (going on one Saturday btw) and pyknics.*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Continues to surprise me when people try to judge other's lives by how they live their own, and are shocked when others have their own beliefs and way of living.

Read: coworker was appalled that me and my husband have never gone on a vacation overseas. There was pity in their eyes.

But the thing is; my husband hates sun and im fair skinned. I am moderately agoraphobic. Both of our tastes in alcohol is snobby. Sooo...we pay thousands of dollars to go away and drink shitty booze, where we can spend all of 30 minutes outside? That sounds like the worst vacation ever.

I don't expect others to participate in the simple joy of being on vacation and being able to curl up in bed with a novel and a coffee. In your own inviolate home. To be able to nap on the couch engulfed in animals. To go romp outside, come home, and game until your eyes are sandy and your arm hurts.

Bafflement isn't precisely the emotion, but it makes me tilt my head how people just apply their own "believies" to others.


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Continues to surprise me when people try to judge other's lives by how they live their own, and are shocked when others have their own beliefs and way of living.
> 
> Read: coworker was appalled that me and my husband have never gone on a vacation overseas. There was pity in their eyes.
> 
> But the thing is; my husband hates sun and im fair skinned. I am moderately agoraphobic. Both of our tastes in alcohol is snobby. Sooo...we pay thousands of dollars to go away and drink shitty booze, where we can spend all of 30 minutes outside? That sounds like the worst vacation ever.
> 
> I don't expect others to participate in the simple joy of being on vacation and being able to curl up in bed with a novel and a coffee. In your own inviolate home. To be able to nap on the couch engulfed in animals. To go romp outside, come home, and game until your eyes are sandy and your arm hurts.
> 
> Bafflement isn't precisely the emotion, but it makes me tilt my head how people just apply their own "believies" to others.




I'm not judging...you guys do you. Seriously, do what makes your heart happy. But I can understand their viewpoint. It's hard for me to imagine not being excited to experience other cultures, foods, drinks, people, scenery, etc. Especially going to places with such ancient culture and history compared to my nations own young history and culture. So while I think it's awesome you and your husband love doing what you do, it's kind of hard for me to wrap my head around.

Here is how I think about it - If I have a week off from work, I can spend that week playing video games (that I probably already play after work anyways) or spend a week seeing and doing amazing things in an amazing place. A week out of countless weeks (hopefully!) in your life but an experience that will hopefully stick with you forever.

Ok that's just my two cents. All that being said, you do you gurlfrand.


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Continues to surprise me when people try to judge other's lives by how they live their own, and are shocked when others have their own beliefs and way of living.
> 
> Read: coworker was appalled that me and my husband have never gone on a vacation overseas. There was pity in their eyes.
> 
> But the thing is; my husband hates sun and im fair skinned. I am moderately agoraphobic. Both of our tastes in alcohol is snobby. Sooo...we pay thousands of dollars to go away and drink shitty booze, where we can spend all of 30 minutes outside? That sounds like the worst vacation ever.
> 
> I don't expect others to participate in the simple joy of being on vacation and being able to curl up in bed with a novel and a coffee. In your own inviolate home. To be able to nap on the couch engulfed in animals. To go romp outside, come home, and game until your eyes are sandy and your arm hurts.
> 
> Bafflement isn't precisely the emotion, but it makes me tilt my head how people just apply their own "believies" to others.



I think this can be pretty hard for all of us, at least some of the time. It is typical of kids that they believe at a pretty fundamental level that others are like them, which is part of why they get so confused by people who behave really differently. Part of the crisis of adolescence is becoming much more aware of how different others are, wanting to be special, but at the same time craving that security of feeling that everyone is like you (usually resulting, so far as I can tell, in trying to be like everyone else, except when trying to be different from everyone else ....). But adults, we could hope, would at least have an awareness that people are diverse in many ways, that this is not just OK but a good thing, and that allowances should be made for this even when one really doesn't get it.

That said, it took over twenty years of being together with my wife before it dawned on me that she doesn't consider being in the water as a good thing. She always explained the short showers as being thrifty, the dislike for the beach being about sand, hassling with sunscreen, dirty water, or whatnot. Pools were loud and busy, either too chaotic to do much swimming in, or structured such that it was hard to swim at her natural speed. But it finally hit me one day, and I asked "You don't actually like being wet, do you?" to which she responded "Of course not!" And we looked at each other in mutual bafflement, wondering how we could differ on something so primal. (And probably considering it creepy that our astrological signs would predict this about us  )


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sooo...we pay thousands of dollars to go away and drink shitty booze, where we can spend all of 30 minutes outside? That sounds like the worst vacation ever.


Have to watch out for "assumpties". If you go to Europe I think there are a number of countries where you can expect good booze.

Also I hear they know a thing or two about rum in the Caribbean.


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sooo...we pay thousands of dollars to go away and drink shitty booze...





dwesterny said:


> Have to watch out for "assumpties". If you go to Europe I think there are a number of countries where you can expect good booze.
> 
> Also I hear they know a thing or two about rum in the Caribbean.



Xy - that remark threw me off a bit too - especially since Canada is not exactly internationally reknown as the hub of outstanding indigenous alcoholic beverages..... 

As someone who has the European Single Market for food&drink as a personal hobby horse, I can assure you there is excellent booze throughout at least 2/3 of it. Very diverse, great quality, wonderful traditions - and prices you can only dream of on your continent. Some of the best stuff is only produced regionally, by small artisan manufacturers and the locals insist on drinking it up themselves so it never is exported. Ever heard of Tentoura? Or Palinka? Or Pommeau?

Your tastebuds don't know what they're missing!

Oh - and none of that has to be drunk on the beach in the scorching sun.....


----------



## Tad

This vacation thing, this is another area where my wife and I differ. She is often enthusiastic about the idea of me taking time off, and us going nowhere. I've mostly refused to do this, because with my very limited amount of vacation I want to maximize the number of the amount of novelty in my life: being away from most of the old, seeing new things, being in different places, doing different things, getting lost and getting found, etc.

Sadly for me, son is more like wife -- a break from the usual routine without the stress of having to deal with novelty works for him, too. So occasionally we'll do the stay at home thing, or if we go away it is usually to see friends or go to a familiar campground.

I'll do the occasional stay at home vacation because I love them, and we do have a good time, and usually get some good stuff done around the house. It is _pleasant_. What it isn't is _different_. It doesn't do is fill my head up with new stuff, which means that I go back to work not feeling like I've really had a change, which is the mental equivalent of putting on yesterday's dirty clothes. I accept that to wife and son going away and doing 'new' is not a refreshing breeze clearing out their minds, like it is for me, but I'll probably never 'get it,' and vice-versa.

PS: I'm guessing that a lot of the vacation discussions have been with people who are fans of all inclusive resorts or cruises? Would explain the crappy booze comments as well as suggesting that main thing to do on vacation was go to the beach. Maybe you could to go farther north sometime, where the sun is less strong and people not too numerous? I hear Iceland is spectacular .... ;-)


----------



## dwesterny

In a related confession I admit I've never left this continent. So who am I to talk? Although I know three people in England and one in Ireland I would love to meet. So it's in the back of my mind.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

My wife and I have made a few jaunts overseas, but we gave it up when we realized we were throwing away small chunks of our lives and large chunks of our money in order to be harried and uncomfortable someplace else.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

It isn't that people don't enjoy my type of relaxation enjoyable; it is their incomprehension that any but their own idea of pleasure exists that baffles me. I don't enjoy the type of vacation you listed, Chaz, but I could absolutely see how it would suit you, and how you would find it enjoyable, relaxing, and enlightening. I get it; its how others don't seem to get that I may be different than them that makes me shrug. My life is so busy between my day job, teaching, competing, helping my husband with his own company, and being a dogmom and wife that those days of exclaiming "I'm BORED!" I used to do as a kid sound MAGICAL to me.

@ Agouderia and Dwes - My husband and I both dislike beer and wine. I have intolerance to most additives and ingredients in cocktails (and food). My husband has other sensitivities which include heartburn. The statement wasn't made ad hoc; all of my friend's with similar tastes say that most resorts or cruises tend to go through top shelf first. So unless you are out, drinking before noon, you end up getting low end trash until they restock the next day. And because most places in Europe are all about the wine and beer, it would be pretty foul tasting (to my tast buds) or cause an allergic reaction in the case of wine. Which leaves us with hard liquor (which we tend to buy top shelf), which, in most restaurants, costs an atrocious amount of money. And it isn't something that we tend to pound back, it's more of an enjoyment factor.

For most, I think, going away is fun...relaxing 98% fun with 2% overhead planning and stress. For me it isn't. It's like, 70% stress, 20% actual fun, 10% violently mixed emotions.

First of all, my husband and I are completely dissimilar in that way; I like outdoors, him indoors. I like nature, he likes city. I have absolutely no interest in architecture, or are, or what people refer to as 'culture', and he has no interest in going to look at barns or animals. I like relaxing, he would like to sight see - not as polar oppsit there, but the mere idea bores and exhausts me. For us, even determining on a suitable destination is stressful. (We will probably have to 'alternate', where on vacation A I get to have fun and he tries not to die of boredom or dislike, and on vacation B our roles would be reversed.)

Once that is done, I have the displeasure and stress of trying to arrange babysitting with a person I trust for my animals - and the added expense to my trip of $200 _per day_ for that. 

I then have to go through the annoyance and frustration of booking the trip, arranging to get the shots, passports, etc arranged. My husband experiences anxiety with things out of control; so everything needs to be managed according to plan.

Upon hitting the airport, my anxiety about being boxed in with people would begin to ramp up. I'd spend the entire time on the plane repressing panic and anxiety, along with already beginning to miss my animals, who, are not just my "babies" are also a source of stress management. My one dog alerts when I am becoming stressed.

On landing, it generally goes that you are either at a resort (see note above re blegh booze) or travelling to local sites. I have massive food intolerances, meaning that every day of eating would pretty much make me in agony. And if we were to sight see, I would basically be zoning out while keeping my husband company. He would love to go look at all the 'important' places in Europe from the last world war, etc. I'd be suppressing yawns, going "yep. That's an old building. Wow, Hitler gave a speech there? No I don't remember when world war 2 started for the Europeans vs America...." While combatting pain from food, the inability to be 10 minutes from a toilet, annoyance at people (if in most tourist spots), and becoming more miserable without my animals as the days went on. At which point, the vacation would end, I would be forced to go though transit panic again, to get home, and go back to work. 

Oh, not to mention my hubby turns into an absolute bear if he doesn't get good sleep, so too much rich food or drink and he would be up all night with indigestion, or if the bed was hard he would sleep poorly and wake up in pain.

None of that is really enjoyable to me. If you didn't have the issues and responsibilities that we have, it would absolutely be fun. But as it is, a vacation we plan will have to be hand crafted, micromanaged, with no expense spared in order for us both to be happy. We watched this Chef's Table thing on Netflix and joked that we should fly out to the restaurant in Sweden, have an amazing two days, and just come straight home. Would be like 5K, probably, but sounds utterly straightforward, they would take care of everything, the food would be yum, and I would get my nature on, while my hubby got his culture and history on.

And I've gone to Florida, Costa Rica, Mexico, and Poland. The flight to (Poland I was just about ready to claw my way out of my own skin)

TLDR;

I find being away from home stressful and painful. I love that people can just pick up and go be random, but that isn't me for health and sanity reasons. Although both of us are looking for that sweet spot. I don't even suggest people DON'T vacation, I just find it odd that random strangers, in conversation, push their own ideas of enjoyment on me without understanding the smallest thing about me or my interests.


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> all this text.



How dare you post a well-written, well-reasoned reply that articulates your own thoughts and feelings in such a clear manner.

This is the fucking internet. Post pictures of boobs / cats / dogs / food.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Oh sorry, damn, this better?

Edit: later, when i remove this picture, i leave future readers to imagine which of the choices i chose, chaz, lmao


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Oh sorry, damn, this better?
> 
> Edit: later, when i remove this picture, i leave future readers to imagine which of the choices i chose, chaz, lmao



Nice pussy...

...cat


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Pst, chaz... *flashes her goods*


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Pst, chaz... *flashes her goods*



Gurl, you know you got it goin' on. I need those in my mouth.


----------



## squeezablysoft

*Me want COOKIESSSSSS!!!!!:eat2::eat2::eat2:*


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It isn't that people don't enjoy my type of relaxation enjoyable; it is their incomprehension that any but their own idea of pleasure exists that baffles me.



Xy - I actually fully understand you're point because you're exactly like my brother who hasn't traveled in 20 years and has a little private zoo at home. (I'm the opposite, like the rest of the family, a pretty restless tribe with tendencies towards nomadism...).

People need different things for a host of personal reasons and it's the most normal and best solution to arrange your life so it meets your needs.

What brushed me the wrong way was the one drink argument - which in my empirically validated international experience is a factually incorrect generalization about alcoholic beverages in other countries. 

P.S.: By the way ... the 'recommendations' I wrote about happen all to be hard liquor .... no wine or beer ....


----------



## squeezablysoft

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Oh sorry, damn, this better?
> 
> Edit: later, when i remove this picture, i leave future readers to imagine which of the choices i chose, chaz, lmao



*So cute! Here's my puppy, Tinkertoy (yes that is a litter box, because 3-pound Chihuahua): *


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> In a related confession I admit I've never left this continent. So who am I to talk? Although I know three people in England and one in Ireland I would love to meet. So it's in the back of my mind.



Dooooo iiiiiit! You know you wanna go crazy and experience pre-cooked-pre-packed pasta and sauce!


----------



## tankyguy

loopytheone said:


> Dooooo iiiiiit! You know you wanna go crazy and experience pre-cooked-pre-packed pasta and sauce!



Are you talking about this?


----------



## Ohio Lady

I confess I love a smile on a guys face, then it's like turn around I need to see the back assets next.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Ohio Lady said:


> I confess I love a smile on a guys face, then it's like turn around I need to see the back assets next.



*Exactly this.^*


----------



## loopytheone

tankyguy said:


> Are you talking about this?



I was thinking more this: 







But that works too. =p


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

agouderia said:


> ...What brushed me the wrong way was the one drink argument - which in my empirically validated international experience is a factually incorrect generalization about alcoholic beverages in other countries.


 
It wasn't incorrect, it simply lacked the context you were imagining. My context was cruise ships and tourist resorts, whereas you imagined a more exploratory quest. Neither my husband or I want to drive in another country, speak no other language than English, and my husband does not like random side quests (ugh, the memories of fighting in WOW...) - so you are probably imaging all the wonderful places you have been (your stories reflect that), but I doubt they were mainstream tourist resorts that are catered to people like us (who speak only English, won't drive etc).

That being said, when I finally do manage to plan something, I may reach out to you for the best spots (historically) that have good food and such. Because if planned and made easy, I could probably ease him into it!

Or a good tiki bar/beach. He's a major tiki slut. 

----

New confession. This guy was eating mcdonalds on the subway and despite liking BHM heavy breathing, and not even minding the sounds of chewing, he was so loud, and so disgusting - panting, snorting, coughing, slurping, that I literally had to fight my gorge rising every mouthful.

CHEWING OUT LOUD IS NOT SEXY!

---

Loopy, that looks disgusting!

--/ squeezably - adorable!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> CHEWING OUT LOUD IS NOT SEXY!


I've seen entire posts on other boards about how eating sounds, chewing and sighs are. Something for everyone.


I Confess: All I want is for a woman to stick her thumb in my belly button, grab my stomach like a bowling ball and pull me over.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

There was chewing and then there was this.

 You've learned to flirt so well with FFA!!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> You've learned to flirt so well with FFA!!



I've actually sexualized fat play at this point. It really does turn me on, I'm kind of a slut.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Someone needs to give this man convert rep. I'm flat out!


----------



## Tad

Got him for you


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Loopy, that looks disgusting!



Why does everybody always say that when they see these? They are absolutely delicious and convenient and awesome! :eat2: I'm yet to find a single person on the american continent who isn't grossed out by them though! 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> You've learned to flirt so well with FFA!!



He's one of us now! We've successfully made him into a proper dims member!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Because I don't really like processed food, i am not overly fond of pasta in particular, and i HATE pasta that isn't fresh...it is a texture thing for me.


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> Why does everybody always say that when they see these? They are absolutely delicious and convenient and awesome! :eat2: I'm yet to find a single person on the american continent who isn't grossed out by them though!



This was referring to the clear container of pasta in sauce, right? It looks like left-overs I might find in our fridge on any given day. Not my favorite, but if the other options of things to throw in my lunch are low I might take some. I don't really see buying it pre-mixed that way from the store (I always find the pasta looses its texture when it stands with the sauce), but I wouldn't have a reaction of being grossed out by it.


----------



## squeezablysoft

*I'd throw a bunch of cheese on that pasta stuff and it'd be good to go. :eat1: But then again my solution to most of life's problems is to throw cheese at them. *


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Loopy, that looks disgusting!
> !



Indeed!
I also second your reservations regarding processed food in general.



loopytheone said:


> Why does everybody always say that when they see these? They are absolutely delicious and convenient and awesome! :eat2: I'm yet to find a single person on the american continent who isn't grossed out by them though!



Loopy - I first learned to cook pasta from an Italian nun, Suor Teresa in Florence. Lesson number 1 was: It is a mortal sin to let pasta get cold in sauce. All saints in charge of culinary salvation will be waiting for you in limbo..... .
Cook it fresh portion by portion, only barbarians reheat it in sauce. (If you want to eat Southern Italian style Pasta fredda as salad, mix hot pasta with oil & vinegar before you let it go cold). 

Having like a glass jar of good, home-made tomato sauce in the fridge is meaningful and doesn't harm the quality - and cooking a single portion of pasta in 10 minutes isn't too much work for a single either.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Because I don't really like processed food, i am not overly fond of pasta in particular, and i HATE pasta that isn't fresh...it is a texture thing for me.



I can't argue with that. :happy:



Tad said:


> This was referring to the clear container of pasta in sauce, right? It looks like left-overs I might find in our fridge on any given day. Not my favorite, but if the other options of things to throw in my lunch are low I might take some. I don't really see buying it pre-mixed that way from the store (I always find the pasta looses its texture when it stands with the sauce), but I wouldn't have a reaction of being grossed out by it.



It was indeed! I'm honestly not sure what texture pasta is supposed to have if it loses it by standing in sauce? And I'm not saying these pasta pots are the best things in the world, but they are found in fridges alongside cheap sandwiches and wraps and such for people getting lunch on the go, and I think they are great for that. 



squeezablysoft said:


> *I'd throw a bunch of cheese on that pasta stuff and it'd be good to go. :eat1: But then again my solution to most of life's problems is to throw cheese at them. *



Cheese is good! Most of the pots come with cheese already mixed into the sauce to be honest! I have found ones that are pasta, mayonnaise and cheese but they are depressingly undelicious. 



agouderia said:


> Loopy - I first learned to cook pasta from an Italian nun, Suor Teresa in Florence. Lesson number 1 was: It is a mortal sin to let pasta get cold in sauce. All saints in charge of culinary salvation will be waiting for you in limbo..... .
> Cook it fresh portion by portion, only barbarians reheat it in sauce. (If you want to eat Southern Italian style Pasta fredda as salad, mix hot pasta with oil & vinegar before you let it go cold).
> 
> Having like a glass jar of good, home-made tomato sauce in the fridge is meaningful and doesn't harm the quality - and cooking a single portion of pasta in 10 minutes isn't too much work for a single either.



To be honest, I think they would probably be waiting for me for worse things than letting pasta-and-sauce go cold but I'll bear that in mind! 

I have glass jars of the premade sauce, making it from scratch is beyond my abilities and, to be honest, not something that is really done over here. And don't get me wrong, I do cook pasta by myself and that is nice. But these pots of pasta are nice too, and they are very convenient for lunch when you are out and about.


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> I have glass jars of the premade sauce, making it from scratch is beyond my abilities and, to be honest, not something that is really done over here. And don't get me wrong, I do cook pasta by myself and that is nice.


Sauce is easy, original alfredo sauce just requires fettuccine to be tossed with butter and Parmesan cheese until the butter emulsifies. Even simpler chop fresh basil and garlic very fine mix with extra virgin olive oil and put it on pasta. Or mortar and pestle the basil and garlic to make pesto. I don't add nuts to my pesto because I'm allergic but pine nuts or I think sometimes walnuts are often added. Pesto is suprr easy to make.


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> It was indeed! I'm honestly not sure what texture pasta is supposed to have if it loses it by standing in sauce?



No, don't say that!!!!! Now you've really cemented Agouderia's perception of the culinary tastes of the anglosphere  

Pasta is 'supposed' (who gets to decide these things, I don't know) to be slightly firm to the tooth and still have a bit of stiffness to it. Basically if cooking dried pasta you are trying to take it out of the water the moment it isn't crunchy anymore, I think. (I don't like pasta well enough to fuss over it all that much, but I admit I prefer it when it is still somewhat firm rather than gone soft, but my wife likes how the flavour infuses into it when stored in sauce, so our leftovers are usually stored in her sauce)


----------



## dwesterny

Tad said:


> but I admit I prefer it when it is still somewhat firm rather than gone soft, but my wife likes how the flavour infuses into it when stored in sauce, so our leftovers are usually stored in her sauce)



I usually take the pasta out of the water a minute before it's 100% cooked and then cook it for the last minute in the sauce. Especially in lighter sauces like a white clam sauce. It still comes out al dente but is also infused with the sauce.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I confess I imagine i like pesto more than I do. Every time I have it I am like...oh. That's...not what I remembered...

But I am totally ok with some coarsely chopped basil, grape tomatoes, and fresh pasta with a hint of oil


----------



## dwesterny

I use wayyyy to much garlic in pesto and like it that way.


----------



## agouderia

dwesterny said:


> Sauce is easy, original alfredo sauce just requires fettuccine to be tossed with butter and Parmesan cheese until the butter emulsifies. Even simpler chop fresh basil and garlic very fine mix with extra virgin olive oil and put it on pasta.



Loopy - listen to dwes - good simple fast healthy solutions for your pasta!



Tad said:


> No, don't say that!!!!! Now you've really cemented Agouderia's perception of the culinary tastes of the anglosphere



I'm arrogant enough to say that those are not perceptions - but pretty sound empirical evidence based on having spent 95% of my life between the Anglosphere and the Mediterranean culinary worlds.

Of course I know you can get excellent food and produce in the Anglophone world and everything international trade has to offer - there are excellent, inspiring and innovative chefs in the Anglo-world. It only isn't such an integral part of national culture and - this is an incresingly important dividing point - not everybody has easy, affordable and ubiquitous access to fresh food.

The difference and dilemma can be described in one term: 'food deserts'. It's an English term and phenomenon that doesn't exist in the Mediterranean world or in most parts of continental Europe.
Even in the most destitute French banlieus - you'll find an oriental corner shop that sells fresh produce at reasonable prices for 18 hours a day. All large EU food discounters have a regular, affordable produce and dairy range, some of it even organic. In the Mediterranean world stores like CVS or Walgreens which offer a host of processed/industrial food but little to no produce or fresh foods don't exist.

I know and understand the history behind this - be it cultural, economic, religious or geo-climatic. These are long standing differences which are being aggravated by industrial food production - and every counter-movement for more fresh, local, DIY, non-processed food is to be lauded and supported. As consumers we're all part of it - and I think that's what the initial reaction to Loopy's pic boils down to.


----------



## Tad

Don't worry, I had no illusions that Loopy's comment was what was going to change your opinions


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Just as an aside that arrogance _does_ make the message more unpalatable, however empirical the evidence may be . It is possible to be right without making people feel inferior. Especially when it comes down to the food they eat.

My response to Loopy's post was more a visceral reaction based on a memory of pain (because eating hurts me), and a memory of texture in my mouth that I don't enjoy. So it makes me grimace and shudder. 

But then, I think some 'wholesome' and 'traditional' foods are disgusting, so that reaction is not limited to processed food.


----------



## dwesterny

*backs away from the thread slowly hands held up*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> *backs away from the thread slowly hands held up*


 
LOL I absolutely respect Agouderia, and I hope she knows that. 

I only comment/debate with people I respect. Its a debate, not a fight! Arrogance isn't a terrible thing, I can be arrogant about subjects - but it is true that it doesn't tend to slide down other's craws easily.

One thing I've learned with working with a lot of Europeans through my job is that they value directness; Canadian body language, silence, and glances are not well understood or appreciated. And because they expect a response, they don't tend to get as offended with receiving one, than someone from North America. So I hope she takes me responding as a sparing debate, as opposed to a pissy shut down.


----------



## BigChaz

agouderia said:


> Loopy - listen to dwes - good simple fast healthy solutions for your pasta!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm arrogant enough to say that those are not perceptions - but pretty sound empirical evidence based on having spent 95% of my life between the Anglosphere and the Mediterranean culinary worlds.
> 
> Of course I know you can get excellent food and produce in the Anglophone world and everything international trade has to offer - there are excellent, inspiring and innovative chefs in the Anglo-world. It only isn't such an integral part of national culture and - this is an incresingly important dividing point - not everybody has easy, affordable and ubiquitous access to fresh food.
> 
> The difference and dilemma can be described in one term: 'food deserts'. It's an English term and phenomenon that doesn't exist in the Mediterranean world or in most parts of continental Europe.
> Even in the most destitute French banlieus - you'll find an oriental corner shop that sells fresh produce at reasonable prices for 18 hours a day. All large EU food discounters have a regular, affordable produce and dairy range, some of it even organic. In the Mediterranean world stores like CVS or Walgreens which offer a host of processed/industrial food but little to no produce or fresh foods don't exist.
> 
> I know and understand the history behind this - be it cultural, economic, religious or geo-climatic. These are long standing differences which are being aggravated by industrial food production - and every counter-movement for more fresh, local, DIY, non-processed food is to be lauded and supported. As consumers we're all part of it - and I think that's what the initial reaction to Loopy's pic boils down to.



Sometimes I buy groceries from Walmart because its convenient


----------



## dwesterny

The Walmart here has fresh produce that is not bad. I'd never seen that before. Recently I started buying dry or canned goods from Amazon. Really convenient and good selection.


----------



## squeezablysoft

dwesterny said:


> The Walmart here has fresh produce that is not bad. I'd never seen that before. Recently I started buying dry or canned goods from Amazon. Really convenient and good selection.



*I'm planning on doing that too, they have a special offer for Amazon Prime for college students. https://www.amazon.com/gp/student/signup/info?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0*


----------



## lucca23v2

Sorry agou... but this is going to be harsh... your statement is just plain food snobbery. Do I prefer fresh to processed.. yes.. but that doesn't mean i won't enjoy the hell out if some processed foods! The only snobbery I have is with the foods that literally cause me pain after i eat them. Not all processed food gives me pain.. and some foods cooked with fresh ingredients give me pain. 

I say if it tastes good to you.. enjoy it. Just be sure to be adventurous and tatste different things as long as you are not allergic to them.

So much over thinking about food...it is crazy.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I use this as an excuse to squeeze his moobs. Thinly veiled, poor excuse.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/saraspary/t...nipp?bffbvid&utm_term=.kyA7A1qkPK#.agqEZ1OBa5

But the root cause of the moobage (viz women's breasts are sexual) makes me sigh.


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I use this as an excuse to squeeze his moobs. Thinly veiled, poor excuse.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/saraspary/t...nipp?bffbvid&utm_term=.kyA7A1qkPK#.agqEZ1OBa5
> 
> But the root cause of the moobage (viz women's breasts are sexual) makes me sigh.



Lucky guy in that ad, damn.


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I use this as an excuse to squeeze his moobs. Thinly veiled, poor excuse.



I need no excuse....just squeeze them whenever the opportunity presents itself. Hehehe.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

And what I really came to say: I am so thankful for my bf's best friend. The three of us hang out constantly, and his friend is much fatter than he is, ie. a really good influence. My guy has been gaining again, and I like that we don't keep any fitness freaks in our immediate circle to start giving him shit for it.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Would be nice to have some moobs to squeeze :blush:


----------



## Marlayna

squeezablysoft said:


> *I'd throw a bunch of cheese on that pasta stuff and it'd be good to go. :eat1: But then again my solution to most of life's problems is to throw cheese at them. *


That used to be my motto as well.:bow:


----------



## squeezablysoft

Marlayna said:


> That used to be my motto as well.:bow:



*Used to be? What changed?*


----------



## Marlayna

squeezablysoft said:


> *Used to be? What changed?*


 I limited my diet from, anything I wanted, with plenty of cheese on top, to anything my body _needed_... for better quality of life issues.

It's the third time I've lost a hundred pounds through diet and exercise, but I feel great.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I love crumbling's accent and now that i know what he sounds like, not only are his posts are even better, but also random things i read - in his voice.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I love crumbling's accent and now that i know what he sounds like, not only are his posts are even better, but also random things i read - in his voice.



 So there might be a paying audience for my readings of the works of Hugo Nominated Author Chuck Tingle?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

See, I don't even know what that is but I read it with your voice and it makes it awesome!!

----

And now that i googled it; ONLY you could pull that off.


----------



## lille

I confess I did not in fact fall off the face of the earth.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> I confess I did not in fact fall off the face of the earth.



Hung on by your fingertips, eh? Glad you managed to climb back up and make it back here!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

lille said:


> I confess I did not in fact fall off the face of the earth.



Gravity 1:0 !

Good to see you again!


----------



## loopytheone

I confess I burnt my arm last night trying to make pizza. Now it is all blistered and gross and sore.


----------



## balletguy

loopytheone said:


> I confess I burnt my arm last night trying to make pizza. Now it is all blistered and gross and sore. [/QUOTE
> Ouch...sorry. ..was the pizza good?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That creepy moment when facebook stalks you and suggests Dim'mers to add as friends...

Stop stalking me, fb!!


----------



## MattB

I'm one of those people who disable their Facebook account frequently, then reactivate it. I'm due to shut 'er down again.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That creepy moment when facebook stalks you and suggests Dim'mers to add as friends...
> 
> Stop stalking me, fb!!



It's those dang cookies, and not the good kind!

Source: I work in digital advertising that relies heavily on this kind of data for targeting.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That creepy moment when facebook stalks you and suggests Dim'mers to add as friends...
> 
> Stop stalking me, fb!!



Ugh I know I accidentally added some dim person and all she does is spam dog videos. Terrible!


----------



## rabbitislove

I confess about two weeks ago i almost called a woman i work with Alberta. Mind you her name sounds similar but knowing me none of you are probably surprised


----------



## Tad

Spring allergies do strange things to me. For some reason all I want right now is to go sit under a tree with a Pokémon game I’ve not played before. And a bottle of whiskey.

This makes no sense. I mean it &#8211; tree pollen is what is torturing me in the first place.


----------



## Tad

IC that my reaction to the news that I have to go to jury selection day in a couple of weeks is mixed. Negative: a lot of sitting around in a dull room. 
Positive: at least it is an excuse to take the day off of work, and I really do need a break. 
Negative: I could get pulled into a trial of some length, and my company has no jury duty leave so I’d either have to use vacation or take unpaid leave. 
Positive: in the pool of other potential jurors there is bound to be at least a few people who are interestingly fat, which could make waiting more pleasant. 
Negative: Any trial they are selecting jury for now has potential to be broken into bits that stretch into the Summer, potentially disrupting any vacation plans we want to make. 
Positive: there would probably be a bit of satisfaction in doing my civic duty.


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Spring allergies do strange things to me. For some reason all I want right now is to go sit under a tree with a Pokémon game Ive not played before. And a bottle of whiskey.
> 
> This makes no sense. I mean it  tree pollen is what is torturing me in the first place.



Pokemon! Pokemon solves everything! Also, the pollen is making my live hell at the moment as well. My asthma nurse is very exasperated as it makes that hard to get under control as well.


----------



## forp1940

My sister and I were talking and since my latest travel plans have been cancelled. She told me that I need a sugar daddy. So I confess that I need a travel sugar daddy. Someone who will pay for all my travel indulgences! Too bad that isn't a real thing lol


----------



## lille

I confess that I am a shitty friend. I get overwhelmed by or wrapped up in all my shit and I isolate. Then I feel bad cause I haven't reached out and then feel like I waited too long so I then I'm afraid to reach out or seem like I only want to be friends when I need something. I'm just bad at keeping in contact. Two weeks will go by an i'll realize I haven't called my parents at all.


----------



## forp1940

lille said:


> I confess that I am a shitty friend. I get overwhelmed by or wrapped up in all my shit and I isolate. Then I feel bad cause I haven't reached out and then feel like I waited too long so I then I'm afraid to reach out or seem like I only want to be friends when I need something. I'm just bad at keeping in contact. Two weeks will go by an i'll realize I haven't called my parents at all.


If it makes you feel better I am like that too. I went a few months without talking to one set of friends and the eventually just washed their hands of me. I am like you and just really bad at keeping up with contact with people.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Me too!! That is why i driveby taxt love ppl "omg i love you and miss you!" "Ps i am still alive and ditzy as ever" or, my all time favourite icebreaker "entertain me!"

I love texting because it doesn't take as much emotional wnergy, and i can keep in contact with people while being bored at a bus stop, without feeling like i need to comitt to a full convo!


----------



## lucca23v2

lille said:


> I confess that I am a shitty friend. I get overwhelmed by or wrapped up in all my shit and I isolate. Then I feel bad cause I haven't reached out and then feel like I waited too long so I then I'm afraid to reach out or seem like I only want to be friends when I need something. I'm just bad at keeping in contact. Two weeks will go by an i'll realize I haven't called my parents at all.




I do this all the time. I try not to let it happen, but I am not one to send random messages just to chat.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Tad said:


> Spring allergies do strange things to me. For some reason all I want right now is to go sit under a tree with a Pokémon game I’ve not played before. And a bottle of whiskey.
> 
> This makes no sense. I mean it &#8211; tree pollen is what is torturing me in the first place.


Allergies are a nightmare here too.. Went to Oklahoma (temps in 80's there) came home to the 30's at night time..


----------



## lille

I'm thinking about seeing a sex therapist. Unfortunately most of them aren't covered by insurance. I did find one who works not only with people with sexual trauma but also specializes in working with people in non traditional relationships, link, D/s, poly, etc. part of me thinks it might be really good for me. The other part is scared that maybe it won't help and I'm just broken.


----------



## rabbitislove

lille said:


> I'm thinking about seeing a sex therapist. Unfortunately most of them aren't covered by insurance. I did find one who works not only with people with sexual trauma but also specializes in working with people in non traditional relationships, link, D/s, poly, etc. part of me thinks it might be really good for me. The other part is scared that maybe it won't help and I'm just broken.



You are not alone. Ive thought about this too. Sex can be a scary vulnerable place and sometimes we need a little help to get comfortable. Everyone dreserves to be loved and experience healthy intimacy as they choose. One of my favourite quotes is "we are all broken thats how the light gets in." And it helps me when I've felt fucked up beyobd repair. Wishing you healing on your journey Lillie


----------



## lille

rabbitislove said:


> You are not alone. Ive thought about this too. Sex can be a scary vulnerable place and sometimes we need a little help to get comfortable. Everyone dreserves to be loved and experience healthy intimacy as they choose. One of my favourite quotes is "we are all broken thats how the light gets in." And it helps me when I've felt fucked up beyobd repair. Wishing you healing on your journey Lillie




Thank you. I talked with my boyfriend about it a little last night. He's super supportive. He's gotten used to all my quirks and he basically said he's not going to push me or worry about any of it. It's reassuring to know he doesn't see me as broken or less than.


----------



## rabbitislove

lille said:


> Thank you. I talked with my boyfriend about it a little last night. He's super supportive. He's gotten used to all my quirks and he basically said he's not going to push me or worry about any of it. It's reassuring to know he doesn't see me as broken or less than.



Totally. Having a supportive partner is everything. Hope your journey is filled with healing and intimacy. <3


----------



## dwesterny

Facebook is creeping me the fuck out. Today my friend suggestions include one chick who ghosted me on okcupid, one chick I ghosted on okcupid, one friend from a fattie website (I sent her a friend invite, she fucking rocks) and a dims person I have never talked to. Now keep mind these are people who I only knew on a first name basis from another site although one is a Skype contact which is I assume how Facebook got that.

If this trend continues people will actually have to be accountable for their actions online!!!! How crazy would that be?


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Facebook is creeping me the fuck out. Today my friend suggestions include one chick who ghosted me on okcupid, one chick I ghosted on okcupid, one friend from a fattie website (I sent her a friend invite, she fucking rocks) and a dims person I have never talked to. Now keep mind these are people who I only knew on a first name basis from another site although one is a Skype contact which is I assume how Facebook got that.
> 
> If this trend continues people will actually have to be accountable for their actions online!!!! How crazy would that be?



You clearly need to add me on facebook so I can join Xy in spamming you with dog pictures.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> You clearly need to add me on facebook so I can join Xy in spamming you with dog pictures.


 
Yes! 

But wait, there's more!!! My friends also get to enjoy VIDEOS of me training my cats to sit and down!!! lol


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yes!
> 
> But wait, there's more!!! My friends also get to enjoy VIDEOS of me training my cats to sit and down!!! lol




Fact: my bf and I watched a video of you cutting your cat's nails. He enjoyed its fluffy tail. Haha.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Fact: my bf and I watched a video of you cutting your cat's nails. He enjoyed its fluffy tail. Haha.



Haha I liked you with the squirrels, Mel. I nearly overdosed on fucking cute.

I totally flog it to the cat training videos.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Haha I liked you with the squirrels, Mel. I nearly overdosed on fucking cute.
> 
> I totally flog it to the cat training videos.



That video got shortened when he uploaded it. There was so much more squirrel action that we will never see. *womp womp*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> I totally flog it to the cat training videos.


 
Bow-chicka-meowmeow?


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Bow-chicka-meowmeow?



Oh, that's awful.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Dear person who got my boring raisin cinn bagel from tims, i am sorry, because your inventive plain bagel with plain cream cheese, bacon, and cucumber was frickin DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## loopytheone

I have now creeped on pictures of all Xys pets. My life is complete. :bow:


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Dear person who got my boring raisin cinn bagel from tims, i am sorry, because your inventive plain bagel with plain cream cheese, bacon, and cucumber was frickin DELICIOUS!!!


Damn... that does sound good....

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> I have now creeped on pictures of all Xys pets. My life is complete. :bow:



Lol, its all shinanigans and animal videos in my neck of the woods!!


----------



## loopytheone

A guy randomly hit on me today and it made me very suspicious. I was walking down the street and he was in a parked car and asked me what the time was. Fine, no problem. He then proceeds to very politely tell me that I am a beautiful woman and asked if I was single. Then said he hopes my boyfriend takes good care of me. It was all very... nice, and polite, but seriously, I was wearing sweatpants and an oversized rain coat, drenched in rain and looked like a drown troll. I did not look like a beautiful woman. Makes me wonder what he -actually- wanted.


----------



## lucca23v2

So.. today was my first day back to work after a month off. While it was great to be doing something other than cleaning and running errands... I must say.. I would much rather have been home taking naps between my cleaning and running errands..I guess it might be time for me to change jobs..


----------



## dwesterny

Coconut milk ice cream is to real ice cream as getting your cock stuck in your zipper is to a blowjob.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Coconut milk ice cream is to real ice cream as getting your cock stuck in your zipper is to a blowjob.



Hm, I don't think you've had the proper good stuff? I have made chocolate coconut milk ice cream that is amazing!


----------



## rabbitislove

loopytheone said:


> Hm, I don't think you've had the proper good stuff? I have made chocolate coconut milk ice cream that is amazing!



I gotta agree with Loopy. Luna and Larry is kind of pricy but worth it. Vegan ice cream is amazing :wubu:


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> . Vegan ice cream is amazing :wubu:



Is it made from real vegans?


----------



## Crumbling

dwesterny said:


> Is it made from real vegans?



You milk the vegan.


----------



## loopytheone

Crumbling said:


> You milk the vegan.



I haven't looked at the link, but this concept alone makes me uncomfortable, as an almost-vegan!


----------



## dwesterny

I am awesome at turning pretty much any conversation awkward. It's my best skill.


----------



## LeoGibson

*While I generally feel the word 'amazing' is overused way too much. *


Sidebar Rant

i.e. Junior sang the Ten Little Indians all by himself at kindergarten today. He did an amazing job. (No, he sang a kids song probably a bit off-key and it was cute, adorable even, but definitely not amazing. No one was amazed that a small child could sing a childrens song. If he would have sat down on a piano at age 5 and flawlessly played Beethoven's 5th with no formal training, that would qualify as amazing)

*I must admit if a vegan ice cream could taste as good as real ice cream and not like a maggot-gagging abomination, I would well and truly be AMAZED!*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I don't know how people turn off/don't care at work. I was irritated at a few people and someone was like relaaaxxx its just worrrrkkk.

What does that even mean? How can you go through life with so little passion and/or have passion and instead spend your time doing NOTHING?


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I don't know how people turn off/don't care at work. I was irritated at a few people and someone was like relaaaxxx its just worrrrkkk.
> 
> What does that even mean? How can you go through life with so little passion and/or have passion and instead spend your time doing NOTHING?



Because work is just a means to an end. I want money so I work. I want some degree of autonomy and I want do the kind of things that interest me, but in the end work is where I go and trade my time and abilities for money. It's a transaction, nothing more or less. Sure I like help people or some shit. Meh. I do things you give me money. Good trade.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

To me the idea of wasting 7.5 hrs plus commuting time to do something unstimulating is absolute torture, all to be able to spend a handful of hours doing something i like.

If i enjoy me job its different, then i feel fulfilled.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> To me the idea of wasting 7.5 hrs plus commuting time to do something unstimulating is absolute torture, all to be able to spend a handful of hours doing something i like.
> 
> If i enjoy me job its different, then i feel fulfilled.



I understand, just don't give yourself an ulcer over that shit.


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> Because work is just a means to an end. I want money so I work. I want some degree of autonomy and I want do the kind of things that interest me, but in the end work is where I go and trade my time and abilities for money. It's a transaction, nothing more or less. Sure I like help people or some shit. Meh. I do things you give me money. Good trade.


That feeling is the problem. I may not be working at my dream job, but that doesn't mean I have to half ass my work. Where I work, most of the partners won't ever see me...but they know professional me from the quality of product I put out. Everyone in my depg. May do the same kind of work, but they can pick out my work.from the rest. Sometimes the work you do is the only representation corporate heads will ever see of you. Why put out half assed work? It is a "pride in my work" type thing. Maybe it iz just me.. idk

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MattB

I agree with both of you. Yes, work is a means to an end to pay my bills. More than that though, I personally take work very seriously because it takes precious hours from my life that I would rather do countless other things. 

I don't suffer fools in my spare time, so being forced to deal with them in a work environment is absolute torture. I envy those who can shake it off.

EDIT- Haha, I just saw X's response saying "absolute torture" after I pressed send on mine. I was directing this response to X and Dwes's first comments. I did one too many rewrites.


----------



## dwesterny

lucca23v2 said:


> That feeling is the problem. I may not be working at my dream job, but that doesn't mean I have to half ass my work.



I never said I half ass my work. My employers get fair value for what they pay me, but I realize that I am selling them my time. They are not my friends or family, they are in essence my customer and I give good customer service and a quality work product for the pay I get.


----------



## Tad

It is entirely great if you are passionate about something that people will pay you well to do, if your passions and your abilities are aligned, or if you can generate passion about everything you do. Far from everyone falls into those categories, and I don’t think most people would be working if passion for their job was a requirements. I can deal with that. (and for that matter I have to deal with that, because honestly I have pretty limited passion for my job &#8211; but see next paragraph)

What drives me crazy is a lack of professionalism or pride in what you do. You are taking the company’s money or your customer’s money? Do a good job! Show some pride in what you do! Whether you are making a space probe or a submarine sandwich, if you can’t be arsed to do a good job (and yes, that generally includes communication, organization, and such stuff too) then please go do something else, or sit on a log and grow moss, or whatever.


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> I never said I half ass my work. My employers get fair value for what they pay me, but I realize that I am selling them my time. They are not my friends or family, they are in essence my customer and I give good customer service and a quality work product for the pay I get.


I didn't mean you in particular.. but i have seen many with that kind of attitude, it descends very quickly into an "I don't give a shit, it is only a paycheck" type of attitude.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny

lucca23v2 said:


> I didn't mean you in particular.. but i have seen many with that kind of attitude, it descends very quickly into an "I don't give a shit, it is only a paycheck" type of attitude.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Maybe it descends into that because others treat them as inferior because they want to do what they get paid to do?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Maybe it descends into that because others treat them as inferior because they want to do what they get paid to do?



A feeling of irritation does not translate into actions. I truly respect very few people at work; that does not mean I am rude to them.

If you have a button clicky job, or a task rhat works in isolation, "just doing what you are paid to do" may be sufficient. When you work in an environment with high complexity, processes, and interdependencies, mistakes, oversights, and fuckits cause massive issues.

I don't think less of people who just want to do the minimum effort; but that doesn't mean I can comprehend it on an emotional level.

But when i give my all, i cause more work and headaches for myself by fixes bad processes, driving courageous conversations. When most people come in to 9-5, they just want to stay in their box, not rock the boat, and not make their life difficult. I care; i want those processes fixed, i want the service offering to be improved...even when it makes me hate people.


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> Maybe it descends into that because others treat them as inferior because they want to do what they get paid to do?


Thing is.. if a worker is stagnant at work, then they risk the chance of people seeing them as inferior.

If they are not willing to learn any new skills, then companies see them as a less than desireable employee. Just the way things work.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Though, to be fair lucca, i don't work 100% thrpughout the day. I spurt, and if there is a lull i will relax


----------



## dwesterny

lucca23v2 said:


> Thing is.. if a worker is stagnant at work, then they risk the chance of people seeing them as inferior.
> 
> If they are not willing to learn any new skills, then companies see them as a less than desireable employee. Just the way things work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Again you are conflating viewing your job as a transaction with laziness and stagnation. If I refused to keep my skills up to date I would not be doing what I am paid to do. If I fought against change I would not be doing what I am paid to do. If I did not champion new techniques and technologies and did not push for best practices I would not be doing what I am paid to do.


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Though, to be fair lucca, i don't work 100% thrpughout the day. I spurt, and if there is a lull i will relax


Eveyone does.. full disclosure.. i am really busy March to the April deadline.. then the end of August to mid October.. for about 3 weeks afyer those deadlinez.. i honestly have problems even concentrating enough to login to my work email let alone work.. then the rest of the time is really free time. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Again you are conflating viewing your job as a transaction with laziness and stagnation. If I refused to keep my skills up to date I would not be doing what I am paid to do. If I fought against change I would not be doing what I am paid to do. If I did not champion new techniques and technologies and did not push for best practices I would not be doing what I am paid to do.



Many people retain employment doing none of those things, and that is the point i think she is trying to make.


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Many people retain employment doing none of those things, and that is the point i think she is trying to make.


 
Yes. Some people at least where I work take things very literal. As in, if it is not listed in my required job duties when I was hired, and it hasn't been updated over the years, I am not doing it.

From what I have seen, those are normally the people who have that "relax, just work" mentality that quickly turns into the "it's just a paycheck" mentality.


----------



## dwesterny

lucca23v2 said:


> Yes. Some people at least where I work take things very literal. As in, if it is not listed in my required job duties when I was hired, and it hasn't been updated over the years, I am not doing it.
> .



Well then maybe their supervisor should do their job and update the job duties? Also most lists of job duties include "and other tasks as assigned by the supervisor". 

My last comment is not every person who realizes they work for a paycheck is lazy just like not every perfectionist/high achiever is a prima donna who kills the morale of 10 other people (thus reducing the total output of the office despite their stellar performance) because they have to rub everyone's face in how much better they are. Ten years ago I was this person. I was an asshole to people who did their job just fine because they didn't meet my standards.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

*raises hands and "hobbits" away*


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> Well then maybe their supervisor should do their job and update the job duties? Also most lists of job duties include "and other tasks as assigned by the supervisor".
> 
> My last comment is not every person who realizes they work for a paycheck is lazy just like not every perfectionist/high achiever is a prima donna who kills the morale of 10 other people (thus reducing the total output of the office despite their stellar performance) because they have to rub everyone's face in how much better they are. Ten years ago I was this person. I was an asshole to people who did their job just fine because they didn't meet my standards.



We will have to agree to disagree. Two points and then I am done.

1-Personally I think that when there is work to do and you are working within a group, doing less then what you are capable of is being lazy. 

2- I rather work with people at the top of their game that will pull the group up, than work with people of the "just work/paycheck" mentality that diminishes the group as a whole and in the end, that is what brings moral down. 

No one wants to keep picking up someone else's slack therefore causing them to work more than what they get paid for, thus making them seem like overachievers/prima donnas.


----------



## Tad

I confess that I'm not so sure I like my old glasses. I've never had anything but wire frames before in my 35 or so years of wearing glasses, and I admit that after over ten years of very similar frames it was time for a change. Wife convinced me to give these a try.  (I've attached pictures of both, from which I can conclude that: bald scalp glare is a real issue, my face is asymmetric, my skull is lumpy, selfies make my nose look big -- and that glasses can't hide any of that no matter the frames, lol)

Now, part of my mixed feelings are because the new ones have progressive lenses, because I'm old so am now short sighted and long sighted at the same time and need a different prescription for reading than for seeing farther away than for looking at a computer monitor at arm's length, and that part of things is taking some getting used to. Maybe I'll finally break down and get laser eye surgery?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

They make you look younger in my opinion. But progressive's bifocas suck!!! Boo for shitty eyesight (i have) and boo for getting older ans shittier eyesight.


----------



## lucca23v2

UGH!!! I am sure I need progressive lenses, but I refuse! I just take off my glasses to read and put them back on to see from far.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I think your new glasses are rather dashing. I recommend you wear them when you audition to be the next James Bond.


----------



## agouderia

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I think your new glasses are rather dashing. I recommend you wear them when you audition to be the next James Bond.



Can only second that - for the role of Q !


----------



## squeezablysoft

*I'm lovin' the new specs! But then I kinda have a thing for guys with glasses. :blush:*


----------



## Tad

Hmmm, an unexpected side effect of the new glasses -- wardrobe angst. Most of my tops could be classified as 'Canadian bland,' ranging in color from off-white to pale blue, with occasional adventurous forays into pale purple or pale stripes of pale blue and off-white.

Whenever I look in the mirror now, or take pictures with the glasses, I find myself looking at my clothes differently. My feelings about those clothes was always “Nicely not-noticeable, good social camouflage that won’t ever cause anyone to look twice.” Now, paired up with these glasses, I find myself thinking “That is strikingly bland, and kind of clashes with the glasses. I really need to find stuff with more colour …”


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> Hmmm, an unexpected side effect of the new glasses -- wardrobe angst. Most of my tops could be classified as 'Canadian bland,' ranging in color from off-white to pale blue, with occasional adventurous forays into pale purple or pale stripes of pale blue and off-white.
> 
> Whenever I look in the mirror now, or take pictures with the glasses, I find myself looking at my clothes differently. My feelings about those clothes was always Nicely not-noticeable, good social camouflage that wont ever cause anyone to look twice. Now, paired up with these glasses, I find myself thinking That is strikingly bland, and kind of clashes with the glasses. I really need to find stuff with more colour 


 
Just and FYI... this is the answer to why women have so many handbags and shoes... IJS..lol


----------



## rabbitislove

I confess I once wrote erotic friend fiction 

I am so much like Tina Belcher in real life its not even funny.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GdvGekQyM4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GdvGekQyM4[/ame]


----------



## Yakatori

The part at 1:00 minute sounds kind of garbled....how exactly are they describing that girl?


----------



## Tad

IC that the downside of having a very diverse workforce; when Ramadan and Euro ’16 are happening at the same time, a lot of people are walking around at least a little bit distracted. Granted that if the local team had been in the NHL playoffs this year, more than half of the staff would have been at least a little bit distracted. It isn't that it is bad to have events and interests, it is just that the more diverse the group, the less likely it is that you have times where everyone if fully focused. Does take some managing to make the best of it.


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> IC that the downside of having a very diverse workforce; when Ramadan and Euro 16 are happening at the same time, a lot of people are walking around at least a little bit distracted. Granted that if the local team had been in the NHL playoffs this year, more than half of the staff would have been at least a little bit distracted. It isn't that it is bad to have events and interests, it is just that the more diverse the group, the less likely it is that you have times where everyone if fully focused. Does take some managing to make the best of it.



On the other hand, at least it means you are less likely to have periods where everyone is distracted at the same time/by the same thing.


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> IC that the downside of having a very diverse workforce; when Ramadan and Euro 16 are happening at the same time, a lot of people are walking around at least a little bit distracted.



Well - at least you have the advantage that because of the time-zone difference your Ramadan following Euro'16 fans can at least eat while watching and cheering durch the nocturnal fasting break. Thus the distractions are bundled and literally made more palatable,


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> Well - at least you have the advantage that because of the time-zone difference your Ramadan following Euro'16 fans can at least eat while watching and cheering durch the nocturnal fasting break. Thus the distractions are bundled and literally made more palatable,



One of the conference room projectors was repurposed by the hardware engineering staff to show Belgium - Italy in the main cubicle farm area yesterday afternoon. If nothing else, maybe distracted a few of those on Ramadan from how many until sundown at this time of year? (Time shift puts evening games in our afternoon)


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> One of the conference room projectors was repurposed by the hardware engineering staff to show Belgium - Italy in the main cubicle farm area yesterday afternoon. If nothing else, maybe distracted a few of those on Ramadan from how many until sundown at this time of year? (Time shift puts evening games in our afternoon)



:doh::doh::doh: - you're of course right! 
Time shift Western Europe - East Coast is only 5-6 hours! Since I'm currently further East, working with the West Coast my calculation base has shifted to 10-11 hours, which is a different story (and actually highly impractical in organizing a work day).

Nevertheless - Belgium : Italy was at least worth relinquishing the conference room. Gotta love a passionate old player like Gianluigi Buffon!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I never really experienced binge watching netflix until i came across supernatural.

Not because of how good it is, but just in sheet volume of episodes!


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I never really experienced binge watching netflix until i came across supernatural.
> 
> Not because of how good it is, but just in sheet volume of episodes!




So many. I got Forrest watching it. I ah want watched much of the new season yet because after bingeing the previous seasons we needed a break to watch something else.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I never really experienced binge watching netflix until i came across supernatural.
> 
> Not because of how good it is, but just in sheet volume of episodes!



I just kind of got fed up of it... I dialed back in and enjoyed the 'men of letters' stuff a couple of seasons ago and the return to the 'freak of the week' format... but i got pissed off with the blatant product placement.

I might binge to catch up, that might work.


----------



## loopytheone

Sometimes FAs are really gross and disgust me with the way they view/treat BBW. I feel hypocritical saying that as an FFA but I can absolutely understand why so many BBW view FAs as creepy/gross/nasty fetishists.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> Sometimes FAs are really gross and disgust me with the way they view/treat BBW. I feel hypocritical saying that as an FFA but I can absolutely understand why so many BBW view FAs as creepy/gross/nasty fetishists.




Those are the kind of guys who are douches, regardless of sexual preferences...asshats. I remind myself that, just like ffa, there are good and bad. From what the big boys have told me, the ffa outside of dims seem to share a lot of the same characteristics as the darker fa


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Those are the kind of guys who are douches, regardless of sexual preferences...asshats. I remind myself that, just like ffa, there are good and bad. From what the big boys have told me, the ffa outside of dims seem to share a lot of the same characteristics as the darker fa



Yeah, I know you are right. It just sucks that these are the type of people who get associated with the label, you know?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yes.....


----------



## Melian

loopytheone said:


> Yeah, I know you are right. It just sucks that these are the type of people who get associated with the label, you know?



Yep. Funny that you two mention this, because I was just chatting with a guy on another site who essentially summarized it as, "they're around until it gets too real." As in, they are there to chat and maybe exchange some fantasies, but that's all it is to them. They claim to be looking for a relationship, but seem to scared to even meet up. I am annoyed by this, too. :/


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I find emotional people exhausting. Not the emotionaly high and low folk, but the people who are giggly and happy one sec and moody and snippy the next.

One of my coworkers regularly manstrates, and it makes me so tired. I was like fyi, i will be working at a different office tomorrow with limited wifi, so if you need me text me. Otherwise see you thursday!"

He had just been snippy minutes before, and he followed that mood up by responding in a very sarcastic tone "thanks for the essay."

I'm like....it was two sentences that encompassed where i would be and how to reach me...how is this an essay...and why are you always so hot and cold!!!??


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I find emotional people exhausting. Not the emotionaly high and low folk, but the people who are giggly and happy one sec and moody and snippy the next.
> 
> One of my coworkers regularly manstrates, and it makes me so tired. I was like fyi, i will be working at a different office tomorrow with limited wifi, so if you need me text me. Otherwise see you thursday!"
> 
> He had just been snippy minutes before, and he followed that mood up by responding in a very sarcastic tone "thanks for the essay."
> 
> I'm like....it was two sentences that encompassed where i would be and how to reach me...how is this an essay...and why are you always so hot and cold!!!??



What a dipshit.


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I find emotional people exhausting. Not the emotionaly high and low folk, but the people who are giggly and happy one sec and moody and snippy the next.
> 
> One of my coworkers regularly manstrates, and it makes me so tired. I was like fyi, i will be working at a different office tomorrow with limited wifi, so if you need me text me. Otherwise see you thursday!"
> 
> He had just been snippy minutes before, and he followed that mood up by responding in a very sarcastic tone "thanks for the essay."
> 
> I'm like....it was two sentences that encompassed where i would be and how to reach me...how is this an essay...and why are you always so hot and cold!!!??


 

On your way out leave a bottle of Midol on his desk. lol


----------



## Jack Secret

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I find emotional people exhausting. Not the emotionaly high and low folk, but the people who are giggly and happy one sec and moody and snippy the next.
> 
> One of my coworkers regularly manstrates, and it makes me so tired. I was like fyi, i will be working at a different office tomorrow with limited wifi, so if you need me text me. Otherwise see you thursday!"
> 
> He had just been snippy minutes before, and he followed that mood up by responding in a very sarcastic tone "thanks for the essay."
> 
> I'm like....it was two sentences that encompassed where i would be and how to reach me...how is this an essay...and why are you always so hot and cold!!!??



I imagine that you are generally a very caring and emotionally open kind of person. My friends always considered me to be that way as well. Anyway, I often got emotional whiplash from folks like you are describing. It's astonishing how fast they can turn your day from great to shitty.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> ...and why are you always so hot and cold!!!??



He wants you and you're not noticing.



Melian said:


> As in, they are there to chat and maybe exchange some fantasies, but that's all it is to them. They claim to be looking for a relationship, but seem to scared to even meet up. I am annoyed by this, too. :/



'Scared' to meet up is better than some of the behaviour i've seen in the past.
(from people from all sorts of communities)

And some of them get pretty far along before chickening out of the meetup.

What the hell kind of person thinks the appropriate time to 'ghost' is after travel plans were arranged but before the person they were supposed to be hosting arrived. 

I have had more than a few pissed off/confused/upset unexpected houseguests... Some of them had travelled internationally. One was dressed as Magenta from Rocky Horror...


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Yep. Funny that you two mention this, because I was just chatting with a guy on another site who essentially summarized it as, "they're around until it gets too real." As in, they are there to chat and maybe exchange some fantasies, but that's all it is to them. They claim to be looking for a relationship, but seem to scared to even meet up. I am annoyed by this, too. :/



This has happened to me several times. What's really frustrating is some FFAs I get on with don't trust me because they've had it done to them. Basically everything sucks. 



Crumbling said:


> And some of them get pretty far along before chickening out of the meetup.
> 
> What the hell kind of person thinks the appropriate time to 'ghost' is after travel plans were arranged but before the person they were supposed to be hosting arrived.
> 
> I have had more than a few pissed off/confused/upset unexpected houseguests... Some of them had travelled internationally. One was dressed as Magenta from Rocky Horror...



Travelling across an international border only to get stood up? Wha? Who? Nah, never! Crazy talk. Who ever heard of such a thing happening.


----------



## rabbitislove

dwesterny said:


> This has happened to me several times. What's really frustrating is some FFAs I get on with don't trust me because they've had it done to them. Basically everything sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Travelling across an international border only to get stood up? Wha? Who? Nah, never! Crazy talk. Who ever heard of such a thing happening.



I think for people in general, having a fantasy end and getting to know the person as they are in real life is pretty scary. Thats actually how my last relationship ended. I was ready to move in with my ex about 2 years ago. He panicked when he realized what he had agreed to and broke it off. You have to be willing to take it to the next level and be cognizant of it, which I think a lot of folks aren't. I also think sadly ghosting has become all too acceptable, and Ive actually called guys on it in the past.

In my experience, Ive only met one friend from Dims in person (he used to post here regularly). While it didnt work out romantically, I was glad we got to meet. He is a really interesting and caring dude and he took me to my first and only roller derby match a year ago. Even if it doesn't go anywhere, you can always meet someone rad. And at least you know going forward rather than staying stagnant just to keep the fantasy alive. I realize on the other side you could always meet someone creepy, but I try to be optimistic. 

Also I dont want to believe international ghosting happens. No! What??? LALALALA cant hear you!! *covers ears* 

Love and romance are frustrating. Hang in there ya'll FFAs and BHMs!!! 

(Also I think Crumbling should tell us the story of when Magenta showed up)  

**Addendum: I hope this makes sense. My sleep quality has been lacking the past 48 hours**


----------



## dwesterny

My particular situation the woman involved had a close friend die and just kind of shut down. We're talking again a little. 

Ghosting is ok up to a certain level of communication, maybe a few days of starting talking. After that it's more polite to pull the fade!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

rabbitislove said:


> Love and romance are frustrating. Hang in there ya'll FFAs and BHMs!!!



Dorothy Parker said it best:

"Oh, life is a glorious cycle of song,
A medley of extemporanea,
And love is a thing that can never go wrong,
And I am the queen of Romania."


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Revisiting/writing one of my current stories. I shudder as I read my past stuff. I just spend the last ten minutes shuddering as I reaquainted myself with particulars. I suck.


----------



## Jack Secret

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Revisiting/writing one of my current stories. I shudder as I read my past stuff. I just spend the last ten minutes shuddering as I reaquainted myself with particulars. I suck.



I just had the same reaction to some music recorded with my old band. I felt embarrassed and almost ashamed. I came across some of those tunes while going through a stack of old computer hard drives. Dear God My timing sounded as stiff as a drum machine.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Jack Secret said:


> I just had the same reaction to some music recorded with my old band. I felt embarrassed and almost ashamed. I came across some of those tunes while going through a stack of old computer hard drives. Dear God My timing sounded as stiff as a drum machine.



I console myself with the fact that no one can beat me up as well as I beat myself up, LOL


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Revisiting/writing one of my current stories. I shudder as I read my past stuff. I just spend the last ten minutes shuddering as I reaquainted myself with particulars. I suck.



This process is called learning. It is not fashionable these days, but it is how you get better. It is a _good_ thing. The fact that you can now spot the clinkers in your early work is proof that you have developed deeper understanding and greater subtlety of expression. Every writer goes through this: if you don't believe me, read some of Shakespeare's early stuff, like "Two Gentlemen of Verona." (yuck)


----------



## dwesterny

I'm passive aggressive as hell sometimes. I don't mean to be, but I'll say something and realize that maybe the th entire statement or an added caveat was either a slap at someone's insecurity or a reference to what I'm mad about. I often recognize doing so after the fact because it's subconscious a lot of the time. It's part of why I delete and edit a lot of posts.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> ...I delete and edit a lot of posts.



IC that is why i quote you. 

The editing of it is just for fun


----------



## rabbitislove

dwesterny said:


> I'm passive aggressive as hell sometimes. I don't mean to be, but I'll say something and realize that maybe the th entire statement or an added caveat was either a slap at someone's insecurity or a reference to what I'm mad about. I often recognize doing so after the fact because it's subconscious a lot of the time. It's part of why I delete and edit a lot of posts.



I think most of us can be passive aggressive. I think its living in a culture where being blunt or discussing something that bothers us is discouraged but then nothing gets resolved and we're still pissed anyway.


----------



## lucca23v2

Xyantha Reborn said:


> IC that is why i quote you.



LMFAO!!!! You are crazy!


----------



## loopytheone

rabbitislove said:


> I think most of us can be passive aggressive. I think its living in a culture where being blunt or discussing something that bothers us is discouraged but then nothing gets resolved and we're still pissed anyway.



I know I spent so many years being taught to repress my inner bluntness and it soooo wasn't healthy for me. Much more healthy to just blurt out what the problem is, though I definitely understand that isn't appropriate a lot of the time.


----------



## squeezablysoft

*I recently met up with a guy from Feabie. We plan to do it again soon. *


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that for some damn reason I took a pic of my wang the other morning while lying in bed. I then nearly texted it to a co-worker when sending a sample pic of a new form we have to fill out. I thankfully caught the error before hitting send.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> IC that for some damn reason I took a pic of my wang the other morning while lying in bed. I then nearly texted it to a co-worker when sending a sample pic of a new form we have to fill out. I thankfully caught the error before hitting send.



Ever since I joined Dims and other sites my phone's camera is impure with belly pics. Facebook asks me if I want to post them, google asks me if I want to add them as images of my apartment complex...


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Ever since I joined Dims and other sites my phone's camera is impure with belly pics. Facebook asks me if I want to post them, google asks me if I want to add them as images of my apartment complex...



Oh dear god if you added them as images of your apartment complex all the FFAs would be trying to move in there!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Our department had a refresher on concise email writing. These are aways a good refresher, but the truth is...

...if i have to dumb down my vocabulary to communicate with you at a grade eight reading level I am either furious, or I don't respect you at all. Also, in Canada short, direct sentences can often appear rude, confrontational, or like YOU are too uneducated to speak/write at a corporate/college/university level.

The english language has a complexity that provides tonal inflection without tone. Strip that away entirely and all you have is childish sentences without context or maturity or subtlty.


----------



## djudex

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Our department had a refresher on concise email writing. These are aways a good refresher, but the truth is...
> 
> ...if i have to dumb down my vocabulary to communicate with you at a grade eight reading level I am either furious, or I don't respect you at all. Also, in Canada short, direct sentences can often appear rude, confrontational, or like YOU are too uneducated to speak/write at a corporate/college/university level.
> 
> The english language has a complexity that provides tonal inflection without tone. Strip that away entirely and all you have is childish sentences without context or maturity or subtlty.



Yeah, what she said.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Hang on a minute, you lost me. You say this was a course on concise writing, yet they were asking you to use simpler language? In my experience -- i.e., in thirty-some years of correcting student papers -- it is precisely the better-educated and more intelligent students who express themselves most concisely. This is due, I believe, to their having a larger vocabulary, so that they can choose the precise word needed to express a thought, instead of thrashing through incredibly convoluted sentences in pursuit of an elusive idea.


----------



## Crumbling

djudex said:


> Yeah, what she said.



This.

concise extra characters


----------



## JBfromNH

lol I may have to try this


----------



## dwesterny

There was a guy, my professor in college, I did research in his lab and worked for him in another place after graduation. Great guy, great sense of humor, solid political views and exceptionally smart. He was such a fascinating prof he inspired me to choose the field i work in today (but I don't hold this against him ). We're still friends, I like his Facebook posts all the time. 

In an academic environment his verbosity, circumstantial speech and constant questioning of the validity of suppositions was great. In a business environment it sucked. Every e-mail he sent went on forever and every meeting he ran went over the allotted time without finishing the agenda. I love the guy but I wanted to respond to every work e-mail by telling him "tell me the time don't tell me how to build a clock". His vocabulary was excellent, his arguments always compelling but for a business environment it was way too much. So I can see the point behind keeping it simple. Living with the opposite was maddening.

Waiting for someone to point out I could have just said "I used to work with someone who sent long e-mails and it was annoying"


----------



## FatAndProud

I am a pathologists' assistant. If our reports are verbose, we get yelled at/mocked (I've read, "yackity, yack, yack," from the pathologist before). If it's more than three sentences, you're wasting my time. Lol


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Our department had a refresher on concise email writing. These are aways a good refresher, but the truth is...
> 
> ...if i have to dumb down my vocabulary to communicate with you at a grade eight reading level I am either furious, or I don't respect you at all. Also, in Canada short, direct sentences can often appear rude, confrontational, or like YOU are too uneducated to speak/write at a corporate/college/university level.
> 
> The english language has a complexity that provides tonal inflection without tone. Strip that away entirely and all you have is childish sentences without context or maturity or subtlty.



The English language is a highly devious creature. For beginners, it initially creates the illusion that it's easy. Which to a certain degree is true: To acheive a basic level of speaking and reading proficiency in English, you need to master about 1.500-1.800 words. In most other languages it's considerably more - like 3.000-4.000 words. 

On the other hand - to advance to full academic reading and writing comprehension in English, you need like 12.000 words, which is vastly more than the a 8.000 - 9.000 which suffice in most other major Indo-European languages. Even many native English speakers never reach that level - which still leaves language as a major class distinction inidicator (see all those British comedies and dramas living off that fact).

It's the result of modern English having several equally strong, but pretty divergent linguistic roots: Anglo, Germanic (Saxon), Norman (Latin and French). Having an advanced knowledge of literary English actually helped me a lot when learning French vocabulary - sincerely annoying my classmates.





Dr. Feelgood said:


> Hang on a minute, you lost me. You say this was a course on concise writing, yet they were asking you to use simpler language? In my experience -- i.e., in thirty-some years of correcting student papers -- it is precisely the better-educated and more intelligent students who express themselves most concisely. This is due, I believe, to their having a larger vocabulary, so that they can choose the precise word needed to express a thought, instead of thrashing through incredibly convoluted sentences in pursuit of an elusive idea.



Exactly this. As someone who writes a lot in different languages, the utter brilliance of English is that you can formulate a highly complex context in a few concise words. (If you need good examples for this - look at Economist articles that will explain a year long crisis in any given country in up to 5 sentences and be spot on.)

This also makes English the prime choice for writing anything analytical. It's options for precise wording will immediately unmask any flawed analysis - while in other languages you can easily fudge around that with the help of blurring verbal and grammatical constructions.



dwesterny said:


> There was a guy, my professor in college,
> 
> In an academic environment his verbosity, circumstantial speech and constant questioning of the validity of suppositions was great. In a business environment it sucked.



Definitely true - but imo more of a peer group than a language issue, since it exists in all languages from what I've seen. In many academic fields - especially all social sciences and liberal arts - showing off every milligram of knowledge about a subject matter has become a hallmark of competence. Together with constant weighing of all facts - again no matter how irrelevant - this leads to these endlessly convoluted tomes. 

My pet theory actually is that a lot of nonsense to true scientific mistakes are overlooked or waved through because not even academic peers can stomach seriously reading some of the stuff any more, only brouse over it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

TLDR; Yes, English definitely has some weird subtitles! Formal language loses all the social subtext, and makes the writer sound like they are a snob. And no one likes snobs.



A lot of people who speak several languages (especially in business, which is more formal), or those who are fresh from formal education fall into pit traps in English language, used in the Canadian/Ontarian context. Even more so within the Toronto context. A lot of those 'correct sentences' are like splashes of cold water in the face, or make us internally rear back with a 'wtf did you just say?' emotion. 

We are a rather standoffish people. Formal conversation and vague smiles are social lubricant to avoid fights and incidents. We often say things like "We should hang out again sometime" ...knowing full well we never will. It is like a subtle breakup signal. If we want to hang out, we add specificity around dates/timelines/potential activities. But without the social context, people think that the speaker really and truly wanted to make another arrangement. Then we feel awkward when they push for another date.

That being said, when we like someone, our reserves drop to a very informal level. This is true in writing too. Many languages have specific words to indicate the writer/reader comparative status. English doesn't really operate the same way, but the tone that is conveyed is often completely missed by non native speakers, even though their intent and writing is clear. I've heard Canadians often wish the other person would initiate a friendship. This is true in business too. I go out of my way to make the people I work with know that I like and respect them because formal English does not always capture that, and writing it in clear text can look odd, inappropriate, or fake/flat.

Canadians in general do not like a lot of confrontation, and getting into a situation where you need to be confrontational means you generally lose face, even if you win. Because clearly you didn't have their respect to begin with). This means that we tend to offer what I call 'calming' or 'placating' behaviours. Sorry is the one we get called on a lot, but smiling is another.

These are some examples;


We discussed you providing an update by the end of today. Where is it?
This matter will be escalated to management, as you failed to respond by the deadline of July 12th.
I am warning you that I will be escalating this by end of day due to lack of response. 
Hey Bob &#8211; I know how busy you are, and just wanted to give you advance warning that I need to escalate this by end of day. It’s impacting other areas of the project, and I need to report on it by my 3:00pm status meeting...Thanks!

The first three bullets may be correct, but is basically me pulling a power trip. 'Bob', a normally mild mannered and overworked developer, would probably become passive aggressive and ignore me, or come over and tell me to go away if I used the first three. Why? The first three assume that not only am I his social superior, but that I am aggressing without any regard to his own work outside of my project. But the sub-sub text is that I am a little person, with no power, who needs my boss to yell at him because he clearly doesn't respect me enough to listen. 

Number three is 'softer', although less correct. That dash kind of indicates a hitch in the conversation to warn him of a coming issue. It acknowledges his own workload, and using the redundancy of 'advance warning' indicates I want to avoid it as much as possible (as opposed to simply 'warning', which is threatening). I justify WHY i need him to do what I am asking, and the trailing periods expresses regret at my 'drop dead' timeline, an almost invisible shrug of 'stupid work, ya know?'.

Now Bob doesn't feel confronted - he was empathized with, he was given context to emphathize with me, and I did it in a way that he can comfortably either a) deliver without feeling like i took away his balls or b) tell me thank you for the warning, but please escalate as he has been on up for 24 hours on a severe production incident. 

Then my escalation note will be "Bob was unable to deliver the code due to a severity 1 production issue." And management in turn shrugs, because meh, that happens. As opposed to "Bob failed to meet his timeline", which makes it seem like Bob is an ass who can't do his job.

In this day and age I work with people via email and phone who I have never met. Being able to email them with a smiley faces or mild grammatical issues makes me a real person. Approachable. And the fact that I know about their own work, kids, and interests makes them far more likely to do my work first, even though I may be more junior. Why? Because I tell them "You are the best, you know that, right?" Even though that is never something you will learn in formal comms, it means they grin at their monitor and respond with "I know. I take my coffee doubledouble by the way." or "You always say that when you get what you want".

This subtext of communication becomes more important where you are in roles like mine, where I am not a direct manager, but am dealing with executives or high level individual performers. They are competent, strong, industry experts and if you piss them off will do everything in their power to subtly destroy your career. Because you know that you you threatened escalating to? Their kids play soccer together, or they have been work drinking buddies for 20 years. That social context is HUGE.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> We discussed you providing an update by the end of today. Where is it?
> This matter will be escalated to management, as you failed to respond by the deadline of July 12th.
> I am warning you that I will be escalating this by end of day due to lack of response.
> Hey Bob  I know how busy you are, and just wanted to give you advance warning that I need to escalate this by end of day. Its impacting other areas of the project, and I need to report on it by my 3:00pm status meeting...Thanks!



One of the reasons i love making haiku is that the constraints force you to consider your message, and different ways of expressing but more importantly communicating it. 

It's the linguistic equivalent of learning to field strip your equipment.



English is easy.
A devious illusion,
for the beginner.


Bob, a reminder.
I need your update, or else...
By 3PM, Thanks.

My meeting at 3
needs your update, Bob.
How is that coming?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> . Many languages have specific words to indicate the writer/reader comparative status. English doesn't really operate the same way, but the tone that is conveyed is often completely missed by non native speakers, even though their intent and writing is clear..



My theory is that English has three "levels": formal, colloquial, and slang. Formal English is the most conservative, i.e., the slowest to change. Colloquial language changes more rapidly, and slang changes so quickly that it tends to be restricted to a locality or group (Often, by the time it catches on in a wider audience, a slang term will have died out in the group that coined it). For this reason, formal language tends to be written rather than oral: what is to be circulated in print must be intelligible to the widest possible audience, both in space and time (cf. Latin as _the_ formal language of the Middle Ages).

As an example, formal English uses only complete sentences, but in colloquial English sentence fragments are perfectly acceptable ("Coffee?" "Sure."). Years ago a colleague informed me that some study or other had shown that the people who spoke most in sentence fragments were PhD's. She seemed amazed at this, but it was obvious to me: why use more words than you have to? In conversation, you can always explain if someone misunderstands; in writing, you can't, so formal English sacrifices speed to clarity. The ultimate example of this is legalese, which is deliberately convoluted in order to provide the fewest possible loopholes for interpretation.


----------



## Tad

Part of why I enjoy working at a smaller company -- being able to (usually) talk face to face.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Had my first brioche and it tasted like egg bread with the texture a mix between said egg bread and a croissant.

Not sure if that's how it was supposed to taste, but it was ok.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Had my first brioche and it tasted like egg bread with the texture a mix between said egg bread and a croissant.
> 
> Not sure if that's how it was supposed to taste, but it was ok.



You can get little individually wrapped ones here, they're exactly the right size for a rasher of bacon. They also make them with with a smear of nutella injected into them, they make a good snack with rushed morning coffee.

It should have a sort of open bready texture with a little bit of chew to it.

It's sweeter than the bread we have... but not as sweet as US bread (I have no idea how canadian tastes go on bread)

I.C. I made cranachan the other week, but didn't post a recipe or description because it's basically a pint of whipped cream ... and I didn't want to get weird messages from feeders.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Crumbling said:


> You can get little individually wrapped ones here, they're exactly the right size for a rasher of bacon. They also make them with with a smear of nutella injected into them, they make a good snack with rushed morning coffee.
> 
> It should have a sort of open bready texture with a little bit of chew to it.
> 
> It's sweeter than the bread we have... but not as sweet as US bread (I have no idea how canadian tastes go on bread)
> 
> I.C. I made cranachan the other week, but didn't post a recipe or description because it's basically a pint of whipped cream ... and I didn't want to get weird messages from feeders.



*I quite enjoy getting weird messages from feeders but then I'm a feedee so...*


----------



## BigChaz

I don't play Pokemon Go with my friends because they like to walk bar to bar and catch pokemon and meet people and I can't walk that far because stuff is spread out pretty far apart around here. My pokemon game is weak


----------



## lucca23v2

BigChaz said:


> I don't play Pokemon Go with my friends because they like to walk bar to bar and catch pokemon and meet people and I can't walk that far because stuff is spread out pretty far apart around here. My pokemon game is weak


 
Well you can cheat and drive..lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

BigChaz said:


> I don't play Pokemon Go with my friends because they like to walk bar to bar and catch pokemon and meet people and I can't walk that far because stuff is spread out pretty far apart around here. My pokemon game is weak



Reading between the lines, did you get too tubbo to play?


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Reading between the lines, did you get too tubbo to play?



Yup! It's not like I need to go bench to bench or anything, but walking for miles through the city just ain't like it used to be!


----------



## rabbitislove

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Reading between the lines, did you get too tubbo to play?



You so dirty Xy


----------



## ODFFA

New french teacher.........HATE.


----------



## agouderia

ODFFA said:


> New french teacher.........HATE.





Cest dommage ça. La haine est un mauvais professeur pour apprendre nimporte quoi. Peut-être il faut changer de cours, si possible ?


----------



## dwesterny

Self-destructive sense of humor:
Me- What did you study in college?
Her- I majored in Women's Studies
Me- Cooking and vacuuming and such?

This is why I'm single.


----------



## ODFFA

agouderia said:


> Cest dommage ça. La haine est un mauvais professeur pour apprendre nimporte quoi. Peut-être il faut changer de cours, si possible ?



Ce n'est pas possible, malheureusement. Les autres horaires des cours ne marchent pas pour moi, et je veux continuer avec l'Alliance Française. Nous espérons que je vais avoir un nouveau professeur le semestre prochain 



dwesterny said:


> Self-destructive sense of humor:
> Me- What did you study in college?
> Her- I majored in Women's Studies
> Me- Cooking and vacuuming and such?
> 
> This is why I'm single.



Well....I guess.....A+ for self-awareness?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Self-destructive sense of humor:
> Me- What did you study in college?
> Her- I majored in Women's Studies
> Me- Cooking and vacuuming and such?
> 
> This is why I'm single.



I find it funny, but hen i am a terrible person


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that I accidentally felt up the belly of an 18 year old and now I feel dirty. 

....that makes it sound really bad. Said 18 year old is a colleague of mine at the farm and needed help holding a rabbit to have its claws clipped. So I put my hand under the rabbits backside whilst he held the chest and the back paws, totally normal. It wasn't until he started squirming and looking kinda uncomfortable that I realised he was basically resting the rabbit half on his belly, so my hand was kinda squished between his belly and the rabbit. :doh: 

I guess this makes up for the many times my other colleagues have had to have their heads practically in my boobs when I'm holding the rabbit/guinea pig...


----------



## rabbitislove

dwesterny said:


> Self-destructive sense of humor:
> Me- What did you study in college?
> Her- I majored in Women's Studies
> Me- Cooking and vacuuming and such?
> 
> This is why I'm single.



Im a womens studies major and I laughed. Its funny as your sexism is not genuine and the joke mocks sexism itself.


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> Self-destructive sense of humor:
> Me- What did you study in college?
> Her- I majored in Women's Studies
> Me- Cooking and vacuuming and such?
> 
> This is why I'm single.



That's a good joke and very mild IMO. 

I like to use humor early in meeting people especially those I have a romantic interest in. My way of thinking is if I can easily offend you or you get bent out of shape over a joke then you're not the sort of person I want to be around for very long.


----------



## Tad

Wes: When you get meet the woman who shoots back something like “Ah, that is why you are so fat -- to cushion the blow when I throw the vacuum cleaner at you.” Then you’ll have found your true match ;-)

Loopy: given the last bit you added in, I’d say it is just the perils (or perks!) of the job. Probably will help a lot of people get over some of their body hang-ups because touch is gonna happen. So long as you don’t start making opportunities, I think you are still good  (to elaborate: if he has a tummy worth feeling up, good chance he is self-conscious about it, especially at 18 y.o. Repeat occurrences like this where someone is touching it, and it isn’t a big deal, they don’t recoil in disgust, they don’t say anything, they just carry on because really it isn’t all that big of a deal, will hopefully help normalize his body to him. So by making him more comfortable with being touched you’ve done a favour to him and to any future partners he may have).

and finally: IC that all the heat we’ve been getting this Summer has me kind of in &#8216;vacation mode’ including tendencies to forget about chores and to spend money much too vigorously. Need to get back into productive/thrifty mode! Far too big a pile of clothes needing ironing, cat hair is threatening to take over, and I really need to stop volunteering to buy ice coffee/lemonade/ice-cream once or twice a day!


----------



## Crumbling

loopytheone said:


> I guess this makes up for the many times my other colleagues have had to have their heads practically in my boobs when I'm holding the rabbit/guinea pig...



Eh. It's not a foul unless you start motorboating.


----------



## Tad

IC that I have no alcohol tolerance anymore. Forgot to specify that I wanted a half-pint of cider at lunch so ended up with a full pint, with the result that the many turns in the staircase up to my floor at work made me dizzy enough to really make me look drunk with how I was staggering. I could really go for a nap right now, but will have to settle for coffee.


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> Wes: When you get meet the woman who shoots back something like Ah, that is why you are so fat -- to cushion the blow when I throw the vacuum cleaner at you. Then youll have found your true match ;-)
> 
> Loopy: given the last bit you added in, Id say it is just the perils (or perks!) of the job. Probably will help a lot of people get over some of their body hang-ups because touch is gonna happen. So long as you dont start making opportunities, I think you are still good  (to elaborate: if he has a tummy worth feeling up, good chance he is self-conscious about it, especially at 18 y.o. Repeat occurrences like this where someone is touching it, and it isnt a big deal, they dont recoil in disgust, they dont say anything, they just carry on because really it isnt all that big of a deal, will hopefully help normalize his body to him. So by making him more comfortable with being touched youve done a favour to him and to any future partners he may have).
> 
> and finally: IC that all the heat weve been getting this Summer has me kind of in vacation mode including tendencies to forget about chores and to spend money much too vigorously. Need to get back into productive/thrifty mode! Far too big a pile of clothes needing ironing, cat hair is threatening to take over, and I really need to stop volunteering to buy ice coffee/lemonade/ice-cream once or twice a day!



That first bit sounds so much like something I would say to someone! 

Oh definitely! You end up being pretty hands on with the people you work with! It doesn't help that the people I work with are all quite touchy-feely anyway... I had to remind one of the girl the other week that I am their boss, and slapping me on ass isn't appropriate behavior. :doh: But yeah, I think he is kinda self conscious about his size, but touching each other is such a common thing at the farm that it wasn't until about an hour later that I realised that was why he suddenly went all stiff and uncomfortable. 



Crumbling said:


> Eh. It's not a foul unless you start motorboating.



I'll have to resist the overwhelming urge, then.


----------



## Melian

rabbitislove said:


> Im a womens studies major and I laughed. Its funny as your sexism is not genuine and the joke mocks sexism itself.



Exactly. Ironic sexism is not real sexism.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

How do blind people locate the brail below signs wihout seeing that there is a sign that requires brail to be below it?

And why is the thing people need to touch to read right beside buttons that say "do not touch, emergency door open"


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> How do blind people locate the brail below signs wihout seeing that there is a sign that requires brail to be below it?
> 
> And why is the thing people need to touch to read right beside buttons that say "do not touch, emergency door open"



never mind that ... who cleans up after the guide dog?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> How do blind people locate the brail below signs wihout seeing that there is a sign that requires brail to be below it?



And why are there numbers in braille on the keys of drive-up ATM's?


----------



## ODFFA

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I find it funny, but hen i am a terrible person





rabbitislove said:


> Im a womens studies major and I laughed. Its funny as your sexism is not genuine and the joke mocks sexism itself.





Tad said:


> Wes: When you get meet the woman who shoots back something like Ah, that is why you are so fat -- to cushion the blow when I throw the vacuum cleaner at you. Then youll have found your true match ;-)





Melian said:


> Exactly. Ironic sexism is not real sexism.



Fifthed! 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> How do blind people locate the brail below signs wihout seeing that there is a sign that requires brail to be below it?
> 
> And why is the thing people need to touch to read right beside buttons that say "do not touch, emergency door open"



They hardly ever read the signs. The only signs that are of real practical significance to them are sometimes the ones on elevator buttons, and the ones on the tops of styrofoam cups. The sidewalk bumps near pedestrian crossings are awesome for them, too.



Crumbling said:


> never mind that ... who cleans up after the guide dog?



They do.



Dr. Feelgood said:


> And why are there numbers in braille on the keys of drive-up ATM's?



Heh! Just standardisation, I guess.


----------



## Sasquatch!

ODFFA said:


> Ce n'est pas possible, malheureusement. Les autres horaires des cours ne marchent pas pour moi, et je veux continuer avec l'Alliance Française. Nous espérons que je vais avoir un nouveau professeur le semestre prochain



Mes sens francophone frissonent 

Doivez-vous prendre cette classe? Votre intéret est il pour la qualification our simplement pour la joie d'étudier la langue?


----------



## rabbitislove

Sasquatch! said:


> Mes sens francophone frissonent
> 
> Doivez-vous prendre cette classe? Votre intéret est il pour la qualification our simplement pour la joie d'étudier la langue?



I just found out "Alouette" was about a hat and not about a goose being plucked to death. Ya'll are too fast paced for me.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

rabbitislove said:


> I just found out "Alouette" was about a hat and not about a goose being plucked to death. Ya'll are too fast paced for me.



'Alouette' means 'skylark' in French*. I'm not sure why anyone would want to pluck a hat, but there's no accounting for tastes. 

*Unless it's slang for 'pubic hair' or something.


----------



## ODFFA

rabbitislove said:


> I just found out "Alouette" was about a hat and not about a goose being plucked to death. Ya'll are too fast paced for me.



About a hat, you say? The lengths they will go to, to frenchsplain their beastly songs!



Sasquatch! said:


> Mes sens francophone frissonent
> 
> Doivez-vous prendre cette classe? Votre intéret est il pour la qualification our simplement pour la joie d'étudier la langue?



Un Sassy sauvage est apparu! 

Cette classe n'est pas obligatoire. Je prends des leçons surtout pour le plaisir de l'etudier, et deuxiemement pour obtenir le diplome DELF.


----------



## djudex

ODFFA said:


> About a hat, you say? The lengths they will go to, to frenchsplain their beastly songs!



It was me that led her astray, I honestly thought it was about something else. I was led astray and perpetuated the lies!


----------



## agouderia

Et voilà - un chapeau alouette!

Even the most obscure discussions let us learn new things. I also only knew Alouette as a skylark, Alouette + hat brought no results - but Alouette + chapeau ..... there we go. Something outdoorsy - as befitting all Canada clichés! 

View attachment chapeau alouette.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> It was me that led her astray, I honestly thought it was about something else. I was led astray and perpetuated the lies!



Haha. Whenever we speak and I say something stupid or inaccurate I now call it an "Alouette" moment. :doh:

Also I have a distant French Canadian relative who can bust out that song like nobody's business.


----------



## lucca23v2

rabbitislove said:


> Haha. Whenever we speak and I say something stupid or inaccurate I now call it an "Alouette" moment. :doh:
> 
> Also I have a distant French Canadian relative who can bust out that song like nobody's business.



just tell that cousin not to bust it out too early in the am. that is what got the lark plucked! lol


----------



## dwesterny

Two for one:

Confession one: My second favorite brand of Gin comes with a bowler hat on top of the cap. After consuming and large quantity of the gin in question I may have taken the bowler hat and used it in a personal photo shoot. It was hard to balance it but the pictures came out super. Didn't have a monocle.






Confession two: I can't tie towels around what used to be my waist any more so instead I take one two and wrap it around muh butt and stuff it under my love handles to hold it in place, I take another and put around the front half of me and use my belly to hold it. It stays just perfectly 

View attachment IMG_20160824_172726.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Dweeees! :wubu: That is so hot and photographic evidence too... :smitten:


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Two for one:
> 
> Confession one: My second favorite brand of Gin comes with a bowler hat on top of the cap. After consuming and large quantity of the gin in question I may have taken the bowler hat and used it in a personal photo shoot. It was hard to balance it but the pictures came out super. Didn't have a monocle.
> 
> Confession two: I can't tie towels around what used to be my waist any more so instead I take one two and wrap it around muh butt and stuff it under my love handles to hold it in place, I take another and put around the front half of me and use my belly to hold it. It stays just perfectly



Excellent confessions. 10/10


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

where did you find the monocle, dwes?

----

I find Dean's foodee tendancies on Supernatural super hawt


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> where did you find the monocle, dwes?


No monocle in the pic, just a bowler hat. Hold on let me find the picture and I'll post it here.


----------



## Esther

just made a naked fridge sandwich

(when you are either extremely single or home alone, so you don't bother with a plate, you just crouch naked in front of the fridge and make a sandwich on your knees and then crawl in to the space between the side of the couch and the end table to eat it)

anyone?


----------



## dwesterny

Esther said:


> just made a naked fridge sandwich
> 
> (when you are either extremely single or home alone, so you don't bother with a plate, you just crouch naked in front of the fridge and make a sandwich on your knees and then crawl in to the space between the side of the couch and the end table to eat it)
> 
> anyone?


Did you refer to your sandwich as "the precious" while you crouched naked devouring it? I assume with it held in both hands and torn at violently with your teeth all the while mumbling to yourself between bites, eyes darting around the room suspiciously looking for anyone who might try to take it.

As for me; Naked sandwich, yes. Crawling into small spaces, not so much. Wouldn't fit.


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> just made a naked fridge sandwich
> 
> (when you are either extremely single or home alone, so you don't bother with a plate, you just crouch naked in front of the fridge and make a sandwich on your knees and then crawl in to the space between the side of the couch and the end table to eat it)
> 
> anyone?



Totally have done. And we have A LOT of windows....


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I love being nekkid, hell i've cooked bacon that way! But crawling not so much


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I love being nekkid, hell i've cooked bacon that way! But crawling not so much



Naked bacon cooking is dangerous....


----------



## loopytheone

Esther said:


> just made a naked fridge sandwich
> 
> (when you are either extremely single or home alone, so you don't bother with a plate, you just crouch naked in front of the fridge and make a sandwich on your knees and then crawl in to the space between the side of the couch and the end table to eat it)
> 
> anyone?



It goes best with naked lemonade from the fridge. Also, the door of the fridge can be used as a shield to hide yourself from the window if you are lucky. Not that I walk naked into my kitchen when it doesn't have curtains or anything.... :doh:


----------



## rabbitislove

I love how we're all a nude-friendly group 

My roommate is out of town until Tuesday so I am fully ready for nudity!


----------



## AuntHen

IC I miss this place. I have been reading posts and laughing at all the lovely wit. Hello &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## rabbitislove

fat9276 said:


> IC I miss this place. I have been reading posts and laughing at all the lovely wit. Hello &#65533;&#65533;



IC Ive missed it too and hope all the old timers will keep posting with the newbies here


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome back!


----------



## Sasquatch!

rabbitislove said:


> IC Ive missed it too and hope all the old timers will keep posting with the newbies here



Did..... did you just call me old??


----------



## agouderia

Sasquatch! said:


> Did..... did you just call me old??



I hate to be the harbinger of bad news Sassy - but if you've been around since 2005 and already were of legal age back then - well you aren't really young any more either. ....


----------



## Sasquatch!

agouderia said:


> I hate to be the harbinger of bad news Sassy - but if you've been around since 2005 and already were of legal age back then - well you aren't really young any more either. ....



You de-lurked just to confirm I'm old? Et tu, Agouderia?!?!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Baha!

-----

Over the past year my hubby and I have drastically changed our eating habits.

As a result, our palate has drastically changed.

IC that the power triforce of fat/salt/sugar does not cut it for me any more. The first two bites are delish...then it tastes like NOTHING. I require a complex spice palate and or/natural variances of flavour to achieve satisfaction. Example; we had a mushroom poutine. First few bites were omg...then all i could taste was vague mushrooms and subdued flavour of asiago and pasta.

I had this smolked salmon on a tart, with arugala lettuce, vinagarette sauce, capers etc...and i devoured each and every bite as if it was the first. No loss of flavour, nothing!


----------



## agouderia

Sasquatch! said:


> You de-lurked just to confirm I'm old? Et tu, Agouderia?!?!



I never claimed not to be old. ....


----------



## Sasquatch!

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Baha!
> 
> -----
> 
> Over the past year my hubby and I have drastically changed our eating habits.
> 
> As a result, our palate has drastically changed.
> 
> IC that the power triforce of fat/salt/sugar does not cut it for me any more. The first two bites are delish...then it tastes like NOTHING. I require a complex spice palate and or/natural variances of flavour to achieve satisfaction. Example; we had a mushroom poutine. First few bites were omg...then all i could taste was vague mushrooms and subdued flavour of asiago and pasta.
> 
> I had this smolked salmon on a tart, with arugala lettuce, vinagarette sauce, capers etc...and i devoured each and every bite as if it was the first. No loss of flavour, nothing!



I hear ya. Oh hell do I hear ya on this one.

But maybe my palate is just getting old *bursts into tears*


----------



## Tad

Sasquatch! said:


> I hear ya. Oh hell do I hear ya on this one.
> 
> But maybe my palate is just getting old *bursts into tears*



Most likely ;-)

Just wait until you start appreciating different textures and flavours of oatmeal


----------



## Sasquatch!

agouderia said:


> I never claimed not to be old. ....



Oh, it's a horrible reference to Julius Caesar 



Tad said:


> Most likely ;-)
> 
> Just wait until you start appreciating different textures and flavours of oatmeal



THE OLDENING HAS BEGUN!


----------



## AuntHen

Speaking of old... I turn the big 4-0 on Friday :sad:


----------



## Sasquatch!

fat9276 said:


> Speaking of old... I turn the big 4-0 on Friday :sad:



What? Realllly?


----------



## dwesterny

fat9276 said:


> Speaking of old... I turn the big 4-0 on Friday :sad:



I have under 4 months till I hit 40. Imma go soak my dentures.


----------



## AuntHen

Sasquatch! said:


> What? Realllly?



It's true. Born in 76'. 


dwesterny said:


> I have under 4 months till I hit 40. Imma go soak my dentures.



I know right. My right eye is getting near sided badly too.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> I have under 4 months till I hit 40. Imma go soak my dentures.




So your midlife crisis was buying a rice cooker?

Wow thats...old.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> So your midlife crisis was buying a rice cooker?
> 
> Wow thats...old.



I really think the waffle iron was midlife crisis. Rice cooker is more like cause I wanted to cook rice less badly. Really, it comes out like mush every time.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Touche. Having non shitty rice helps a lot. We want one but they are either shitty and cheap or like $200 machine that feeds a whole family


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Touche. Having non shitty rice helps a lot. We want one but they are either shitty and cheap or like $200 machine that feeds a whole family



$20 black and decker 6 cup rice cooker. Meh, it cooks rice.


----------



## rabbitislove

Sasquatch! said:


> Did..... did you just call me old??



I was wondering who called you old and then I flipped back a page and was like "Fuck that was me"

Sorry Sassy. I didnt mean old as in long in the tooth. I meant posters around the golden age of 2006-2011.  

That escalated quickly 

Also to all the 4-0's in the house, one of my former (had to avoid old) co workers told me her 40's were the best decade of her life, so fear not.

(Said she who is hitting the big 3-0 next month!)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> Just wait until you start appreciating different textures and flavours of oatmeal



Sunsweet Prune Juice has a delicately fruity nose, but with a slightly oaky aftertaste.


----------



## MattB

I wish I was 40 when I was 20.


----------



## Sasquatch!

rabbitislove said:


> I was wondering who called you old and then I flipped back a page and was like "Fuck that was me"
> 
> Sorry Sassy. I didnt mean old as in long in the tooth. I meant posters around the golden age of 2006-2011.
> 
> That escalated quickly
> 
> Also to all the 4-0's in the house, one of my former (had to avoid old) co workers told me her 40's were the best decade of her life, so fear not.
> 
> (Said she who is hitting the big 3-0 next month!)



Ah yes. The Dims golden age. When forums roamed the internet prairies in their thousands.... *sigh*

I'm hitting 30 in a few months too.

It's weird to think I've been visiting Dims (in some shape or form) since something like 2002. Half of my life! Urk!


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Touche. Having non shitty rice helps a lot. We want one but they are either shitty and cheap or like $200 machine that feeds a whole family



We mostly use brown basmati these days.. it needs a bit more work, presoaking at least, but sometimes picking over for husks if its not the regular brand. Damn stuff takes forever to cook if it's not presoaked.

Back when... I used the rice bowl thingy in my steamer (+1 for not being a unitasker), rice in the bowl, cover with water and set it going

I found it very hard to overcook rice in the steamer which meant I could do interesting things like mixing rice grains. Also good for small portions because the heat is indirect


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> I really think the waffle iron was midlife crisis. Rice cooker is more like cause I wanted to cook rice less badly. Really, it comes out like mush every time.


I am not use to cooking in a rice cooker. (Or cooking for that matter, so take this with a grain of salt. I just remember what my mom taught me.) My mom said if you find the rice is too mushy, either add less water or raise the heat a bit. But that is for a gas stove. Not sure how the heat would work on a rice cooker.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

The method my wife uses for rice, which is super-consistent for her but does require paying a little bit of attention to timing, and requires some time, is:
-	2 to 1 water to rice ratio (except for some brown rice types which require more water)
-	Bring the pot to the boil
-	Immediately turn the heat down to low, and as soon as it is not in danger of boiling over, put on a tight fitting lid.
-	Turn the heat off in about twenty minutes but leave the pot to sit for a while longer 
-	Rice should come out pretty much perfectly, without sticking to the pot, etc.

A rice cooker that you can program ahead of time, so that you come home to perfectly cooked rice, would make a ton of sense for most people who come home hungry and want to make up their supper quickly.


----------



## dwesterny

The rice cooking method that worked best for me was to cook the rice in an uncovered pot of boiling water the same way you cook pasta. The two to one boil then 20 minutes covered on low heat just never works for me. Maybe I boil it too long I don't know. But for plain or saffron rice (as opposed to pilaf or something) boiling the rice like pasta for around 15 minutes in a large pot of salted water works great for non-sticky rice. However for sushi rice I want some degree of stick without going full mush. So I got the rice cooker. It also can serve as a vegetable steamer and can be used to make soups and stews. Although idk why I would want to use it for soup/stew making. It also has a sautee setting for cooking aromatics to flavor the rice and for roasting the rice before cooking.


----------



## lucca23v2

dwesterny said:


> The rice cooking method that worked best for me was to cook the rice in an uncovered pot of boiling water the same way you cook pasta. The two to one boil then 20 minutes covered on low heat just never works for me. Maybe I boil it too long I don't know. But for plain or saffron rice (as opposed to pilaf or something) boiling the rice like pasta for around 15 minutes in a large pot of salted water works great for non-sticky rice. However for sushi rice I want some degree of stick without going full mush. So I got the rice cooker. It also can serve as a vegetable steamer and can be used to make soups and stews. Although idk why I would want to use it for soup/stew making. It also has a sautee setting for cooking aromatics to flavor the rice and for roasting the rice before cooking.


Nice!...now i want one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## agouderia

Why do I suddenly feel the urge to offer a BHM/FFA board rice cooking tutorial? 
To be offered in the versions Risotto, Pilaf, red Camargue, Basmati whole grain and plain, mix of different types including wild rice, rice pudding in milk and new non-pre-cooked as Dolmás filling..... - all conventional, success guaranteed, no cookers involved .....

For 'normal' rice I advise the 3:1 water:rice version with herbal salt, for 20-25 minutes at low heat; simmer - don't boil.


----------



## LeoGibson

For plain white rice, if you like it soft and a little sticky like I do, bring 2-2.5 cups of water to a good boil. Then stir in 1 cup of rice. Add a pinch of salt and a pat of butter. Turn to the lowest flame and cover for 30 minutes. Comes out perfect every time.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha for me i find 1:1 ratio in a pan, not a pot, works best...being to boil and cover for 10 min and its dry and fluffy. I can't stand even slightly mushy rice!

---

Ic i wish i could "unfollow" some people here like on FB. Not that i hate them, i just would rather not see some things, lol


----------



## LeoGibson

Harumpf!!! I guess I'll just keep my cooking by tips to myself.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

LOL!
(plus characters)


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ic i wish i could "unfollow" some people here like on FB. Not that i hate them, i just would rather not see some things, lol



You mean you would rather not see any more rice cooking guidelines. ...


----------



## Tad

fat9276 said:


> Speaking of old... I turn the big 4-0 on Friday :sad:



Happy last day of your thirties! I hope you have an opportunity to make the most of it 


========================================

On an unrelated note (other than that it is partially triggered by the date) IC I'm going to take a Dimensions break. I've done these in the past and always come back refreshed and I know I'm WAY overdue for a break. I'd held on because I was moderating, but things seem to be in a fairly steady spot for the moment (even the Vietnamese spam seems to be easing up), so it seems like as good a time as any to step away for a bit. And it happens that September is going to have stuff going on both at home at work that are going to demand a lot of my time and energy, so having one less thing going on in my head sounds like a plan.

With regard to this board in particular, it has never required much moderator intervention but if something does come up Loopy and Agouderia are both moderators and should be familiar names here. And you can always report a post with the little red triangle that is right next to the rep button.

Most likely I'll give in to temptation and read some posts here periodically, but I'm going to do my best to stay away and certainly not to get involved. While I'm gone, please treat each other well, take time to talk to newbies (especially the ones who don't quite fit in at first, some of them just need some guidance), and generally keep on being the wonderful group that you are.

- Tad


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

agouderia said:


> For 'normal' rice I advise the 3:1 water:rice version with herbal salt, for 20-25 minutes at low heat; simmer - don't boil.



In my own experience, 3:1 is the best ratio for brown rice; 2:1 produces non-mushy white rice. We have a rice cooker we got as a wedding present (33 years ago, so we're not talking cutting-edge technology). It has a little cup to measure the rice, and there are marks inside the pot to indicate the proper water level for 1 cup, 2 cups, etc. Perfect rice every time! :eat1:


----------



## AuntHen

Tad said:


> Happy last day of your thirties! I hope you have an opportunity to make the most of it
> 
> 
> ========================================
> 
> 
> 
> - Tad



Thank you and aww boo, hope to see ya round soon :happy:


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> On an unrelated note (other than that it is partially triggered by the date) IC I'm going to take a Dimensions break. I've done these in the past and always come back refreshed and I know I'm WAY overdue for a break. I'd held on because I was moderating, but things seem to be in a fairly steady spot for the moment (even the Vietnamese spam seems to be easing up), so it seems like as good a time as any to step away for a bit. And it happens that September is going to have stuff going on both at home at work that are going to demand a lot of my time and energy, so having one less thing going on in my head sounds like a plan.
> 
> With regard to this board in particular, it has never required much moderator intervention but if something does come up Loopy and Agouderia are both moderators and should be familiar names here. And you can always report a post with the little red triangle that is right next to the rep button.
> 
> Most likely I'll give in to temptation and read some posts here periodically, but I'm going to do my best to stay away and certainly not to get involved. While I'm gone, please treat each other well, take time to talk to newbies (especially the ones who don't quite fit in at first, some of them just need some guidance), and generally keep on being the wonderful group that you are.
> 
> - Tad



Ai ai, Captain Tad! We'll hold down the fort in your absence, sir! *salutes*


----------



## dwesterny

I suck at typing things out on my phone. Especially on dims. The window is too small to see all the text so I forget what I wrote and rereading to check for errors is annoying. Also it's really hard to type on a cell phone screen with these giant sausage fingers.


----------



## fat hiker

Yeah, Dims really needs to work out a 'mobile friendly' version of these pages!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Iphone lets me zoom in and out but its still hard enough i make typos etc.

I figure it adds to my rustic charm.


----------



## CleverBomb

IC that I often use a bluetooth keyboard to enter text on my phone. 
It helps, but it also means that unless I have a table or desk to set up the keyboard, I don't use the phone for writing as often as I'd like.


----------



## dwesterny

IC that it's so god damn hot and humid I suspect I may actually be living inside a fucking crock pot.


----------



## squeezablysoft

dwesterny said:


> IC that it's so god damn hot and humid I suspect I may actually be living inside a fucking crock pot.


Agreed! So who's gonna eat us???


----------



## JBfromNH

I would eat you squeezably soft ;-)


----------



## lille

I confess I wish my BHM wasn't so ticklish. I feel bad when o try to live in his chin but end up tickling him by accident.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

lille said:


> I confess I wish my BHM wasn't so ticklish. I feel bad when o try to live in his chin but end up tickling him by accident.



How do you live in someone's chin? Does he have a _really_ deep dimple?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lmfao i autocorrected that mentally to "lift his chin".

Maybe she burrows?


----------



## FatAndProud

Probably the most adorable thing I've ever seen on Dim's lol


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I can't have my hair down because I can't stop playing with it!!


----------



## lille

Dr. Feelgood said:


> How do you live in someone's chin? Does he have a _really_ deep dimple?


I clearly did not proof read that lol. That was supposed to say love on his chub.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Not as good, but still cute.

I dunno, i love tickle torturing my guy, so I enjoy how ticklish he is


----------



## dwesterny

IC I thought I heard rain outside my window (the blinds are closed). So instead of getting my fat ass off the couch, walking 10 feet and looking out the window I checked the weather online to see if it was raining.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You fatty!

---

There is lipstick that looks like dicks. Lipdick. And a little part of me kind of wants one lol!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dwesterny said:


> IC I thought I heard rain outside my window (the blinds are closed). So instead of getting my fat ass off the couch, walking 10 feet and looking out the window I checked the weather online to see if it was raining.




Lol, you're far from the only person that does this :doh: :blush:


----------



## fat hiker

dwesterny said:


> IC I thought I heard rain outside my window (the blinds are closed). So instead of getting my fat ass off the couch, walking 10 feet and looking out the window I checked the weather online to see if it was raining.



The only trouble with this is that it might be raining at the weatherstation (ours is at the city's airport) and not where you are.

Remote control blinds might be better. Or your own house weatherstation, like one of these: https://www.wired.com/2015/03/put-4-home-weather-stations-test/


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> There is lipstick that looks like dicks. Lipdick. And a little part of me kind of wants one lol!!



I have one of these, if you grab the base and twist in a circular motion it extends. Moisturizes too, it only comes in white though. Unless there are... issues.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> There is lipstick that looks like dicks. Lipdick. And a little part of me kind of wants one lol!!



....you had the chance to say Dickstick and missed it. I'm ashamed of you!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> I have one of these, if you grab the base and twist in a circular motion it extends. Moisturizes too, it only comes in white though. Unless there are... issues.



I have been previously informed _twisting_ is a nono. As is flicking and biting.

And i would NEVER steal your glory loops!!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I have been previously informed _twisting_ is a nono. As is flicking and biting.
> 
> And i would NEVER steal your glory loops!!



The descending twist?!?! I'm not talking twisting like your trying unscrew a bolt but a downward stroke with integrated twisting motion is lovely. Also twisting on top without grabbing feels lovely.


----------



## djudex

dwesterny said:


> The descending twist?!?! I'm not talking twisting like your trying unscrew a bolt but a downward stroke with integrated twisting motion is lovely. Also twisting on top without grabbing feels lovely.



As the man says, motion is good, just don't try to open the end of a dick like it's a twist-off Molson and life is happy.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Xyantha Reborn said:


> There is lipstick that looks like dicks. Lipdick. And a little part of me kind of wants one lol!!


That just reminded me of the rainbow party panic. Good times. I wonder if it ever occurred to the adults that created/obsessed over an elaborate sexual fantasy involving kids that it probably wasn't inspired by "concern"...


----------



## dwesterny

I'm fucking smoking again after 10 years. I smoked a pack in 3 days and I don't know that I am compelled to stop. It's stress and bullshit.


----------



## FreeThinker

dwesterny said:


> I'm fucking smoking again after 10 years. I smoked a pack in 3 days and I don't know that I am compelled to stop. It's stress and bullshit.



Don't look at it as a 3-day failure. It's a 10-year success. 

FIDO: Forget It; Drive On


----------



## Crumbling

dwesterny said:


> I'm fucking smoking again after 10 years. I smoked a pack in 3 days and I don't know that I am compelled to stop. It's stress and bullshit.



I'm not gonna preach, you know why you packed it in before. Most if not all of that still stands. You can put them down, or just stop buying them any time you like.

You also have more options wrt what you smoke now, so you can keep the habit and ditch at least some of the residual reek.


----------



## CleverBomb

dwesterny said:


> I'm fucking smoking again after 10 years. I smoked a pack in 3 days and I don't know that I am compelled to stop. It's stress and bullshit.


You will find your reason to quit again.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

There is a cricket in my office.

I think its a computer disk squeaking but...

There is a cricket in my office.


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> There is a cricket in my office.
> 
> I think its a computer disk squeaking but...
> 
> There is a cricket in my office.



Perfect, one cricket chirping in the silence is the appropriate response to most of your jokes on Dims.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

As if you could hear it over your "fat breathing" and chewing!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> As if you could hear it over your "fat breathing" and chewing!



I had a cricket in my bedroom for weeks once. It was so horrible. I couldn't find it for shit, every time I turned the lights out and settled for sleep it would chirp loud as hell then shut up when I went to look for it.


----------



## FreeThinker

dwesterny said:


> I had a cricket in my bedroom for weeks once. It was so horrible. I couldn't find it for shit, every time I turned the lights out and settled for sleep it would chirp loud as hell then shut up when I went to look for it.



Uh, oh. 

One shudders to think of what she'll make of a story of a cricket in your bedroom. 

Shudders. 

With giddy antici...pation.


----------



## dwesterny

FreeThinker said:


> Uh, oh.
> 
> One shudders to think of what she'll make of a story of a cricket in your bedroom.
> 
> Shudders.
> 
> With giddy antici...pation.



As in the single cricket chirping amid the post-coital disappointment? Oh wow I left myself wide open for that.
:doh::blush:


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> There is a cricket in my office.
> 
> I think its a computer disk squeaking but...
> 
> There is a cricket in my office.



Let me come catch it. Years of reptile ownership has honed my cricket-wrangling skills.

Unrelated: I am seriously contemplating nipple piercing.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Let me come catch it. Years of reptile ownership has honed my cricket-wrangling skills.


HELP! There's another cricket in my bedroom... I may have just released it there on purpose.



Melian said:


> Unrelated: I am seriously contemplating nipple piercing.



Ooo get one of those chains connecting them. IDK I find that insanely sexy.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Ooo get one of those chains connecting them. IDK I find that insanely sexy.



Will probably get a variety of jewelry, as the bf gets mega-boners to that shit. Hehe.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Will probably get a variety of jewelry, as the bf gets mega-boners to that shit. Hehe.



Nice, last time the girl I'm seeing visited I got her a nice sexy/sweet lace and satin baby doll in green which looked amazing on her. For the next time I'm thinking more along the lines of sexy/dirty. Something with leather or maybe PVC or latex.


----------



## loopytheone

Melian said:


> Let me come catch it. Years of reptile ownership has honed my cricket-wrangling skills.
> 
> Unrelated: I am seriously contemplating nipple piercing.



Although you said unrelated, I still imagined somebody trying to pierce your nipple with a cricket.


----------



## Melian

loopytheone said:


> Although you said unrelated, I still imagined somebody trying to pierce your nipple with a cricket.



LOL. Well....the night is young


----------



## Cobra Verde

loopytheone said:


> Although you said unrelated, I still imagined somebody trying to pierce your nipple with a cricket.


 Jesus, that would be agonizing; those bats are enormous...


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> Jesus, that would be agonizing; those bats are enormous...



Just terrible. Please try harder, next time.


----------



## Cobra Verde

You pushed me too far.


----------



## Melian

Cobra Verde said:


> You pushed me too far.



Meh.


----------



## Cobra Verde

By my standards I'm trending upwards. :wubu:


----------



## djudex

melian said:


> unrelated: I am seriously contemplating nipple piercing.



do eeeeeeeet


----------



## Melian

djudex said:


> do eeeeeeeet



I did.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> I did.



We're not getting pics of this are we?

On a related note i was recently told I should get a belly button ring. Considering the depth involved I felt like that would be quite a trick.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> We're not getting pics of this are we?
> 
> On a related note i was recently told I should get a belly button ring. Considering the depth involved I felt like that would be quite a trick.



Nah, you could get it at the surface. And I'll show you the next time you're in town - I probably showed 20 people, this weekend. Haha...no shame. Might corner Xyantha next weekend, too.


----------



## loopytheone

Melian said:


> Nah, you could get it at the surface. And I'll show you the next time you're in town - I probably showed 20 people, this weekend. Haha...no shame. Might corner Xyantha next weekend, too.



Can we get pics of you half naked and cornering her?


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Nah, you could get it at the surface. And I'll show you the next time you're in town - I probably showed 20 people, this weekend. Haha...no shame. Might corner Xyantha next weekend, too.



*drives to Toronto*


----------



## Melian

loopytheone said:


> Can we get pics of you half naked and cornering her?



Because I'd totally take my top off before approaching her. LOL.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Because I'd totally take my top off before approaching her. LOL.



It's how I pictured it going down. Also for some reason Xy was topless too.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Of course! Clothes are for losers! Hell, I'm topless right now!

And drinks will need to be had, of course. The place we are going has bubbles/foam...who knows what will happen...

And i shant add any more context to make it sound less kinky...


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> I did.



Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Cobra Verde

My skepticism is equally vehement!


----------



## dwesterny

I eat all Asian food with chopsticks (not counting liquid) except rice. I confess I hate eating rice with chopsticks because you can't get a good mouth full. Noodles, sushi, any dish except rice. Rice I use a spoon, cause fuck small bites.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> I eat all Asian food with chopsticks (not counting liquid) except rice. I confess I hate eating rice with chopsticks because you can't get a good mouth full.



That's why Chinese restaurants serve rice in those little bowls: you hold the bowl up to your mouth and shovel in the rice with the side of your chopstick. I learned this from a Chinese exchange student at college. He never quite got the hang of eating from a plate, but would recline with his mouth at plate level and push the food into his mouth with the side of his fork. Whatever works, say I.


----------



## dwesterny

Dr. Feelgood said:


> That's why Chinese restaurants serve rice in those little bowls: you hold the bowl up to your mouth and shovel in the rice with the side of your chopstick. I learned this from a Chinese exchange student at college. He never quite got the hang of eating from a plate, but would recline with his mouth at plate level and push the food into his mouth with the side of his fork. Whatever works, say I.



When I hold the rice bowl up and push in with the sticks the rice to scoop ratio remains too low!


----------



## Cobra Verde

I've only just now noticed that there are no longer stars on some posters' rep meters and that you can't leave messages on profiles anymore. Jesus.



Also, there's a _West_ Virginia now?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

dwesterny said:


> When I hold the rice bowl up and push in with the sticks the rice to scoop ratio remains too low!



I think you're supposed to use a kind of up and under motion with your chopstick. But when I tried it I got rice up my nose, so the hell with it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I may or may not have walked into my bedroom and called back to my hubby "be back in a few! Masterbating!" with the window having been wide open.

:doh::blush:


----------



## djudex

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I may or may not have walked into my bedroom and called back to my hubby "be back in a few! Masterbating!" with the window having been wide open.
> 
> :doh::blush:



Pure awesome right there


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I may or may not have walked into my bedroom and called back to my hubby "be back in a few! Masterbating!" with the window having been wide open.
> 
> :doh::blush:



Just read this as I was coming here to say, "my bf thinks Xyantha and I are basically the same person." LOL. He's right.


----------



## Tad

Not that I haven't wondered sometimes if all the FFA on here aren't one person, with good VPN and photoshop skills. However, since I've seen you and Xy in the same room at the same time, and I don't think hologram technology is that good yet .... I'm going to go with the kink version of convergent evolution


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> Not that I haven't wondered sometimes if all the FFA on here aren't one person, with good VPN and photoshop skills. However, since I've seen you and Xy in the same room at the same time, and I don't think hologram technology is that good yet .... I'm going to go with the kink version of convergent evolution



Yeah. And I've got way better taste in drinks, anyway


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol!

My boobs are bigger! (But Mel is hotter.)

Lol @ mr mel, mr xy probs thinks the same thing


----------



## loopytheone

Dammit I wanna hang out with you all! You all owe me a drink!


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Lol!
> 
> My boobs are bigger! (But Mel is hotter.)
> 
> Lol @ mr mel, mr xy probs thinks the same thing



Nah, you win the boobs + hotness awards, but I am clearly the most abrasive, and probably the coolest. Haha. 



loopytheone said:


> Dammit I wanna hang out with you all! You all owe me a drink!



It's a long flight, but we're worth it


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Lol!
> 
> My boobs are bigger! (But Mel is hotter.)





Melian said:


> Nah, you win the boobs + hotness awards, but I am clearly the most abrasive, and probably the coolest. Haha.



Clearly the only way to resolve this without resorting to violence is for you to both post a variety of topless pictures and we can vote. Democratically.


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> Clearly the only way to resolve this without resorting to violence is for you to both post a variety of topless pictures and we can vote. Democratically.



I just posted a few topless ones in another thread. If you hurry over, you can see them before I take them down.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> I just posted a few topless ones in another thread. If you hurry over, you can see them before I take them down.



*Searches all the threads*


----------



## LeoGibson

Melian said:


> Nah, you win the boobs + hotness awards, but I am clearly the most abrasive, and probably the coolest. Haha



A nice joint compare and contrast photo shoot wouldn't be a bad way to settle this friendly disagreement. I'd be more than happy to help a consensus to be raised.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I frackin love my hubby.

He spent 15 minutes talking about farm simulator 2017's cool features, including being able to drive trains. Then Segwayed seamlessly into huge railways like we have vs the smaller "local" rails in the UK, then slid into the politics of such a decision and how canada built their railways specifically to trade with the US by ensuring our guage was the same

(I paraphrase).

Only he can go from farming simulator to cross boarder trading without a hit h


----------



## rabbitislove

djudex said:


> As the man says, motion is good, just don't try to open the end of a dick like it's a twist-off Molson and life is happy.



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op1bXa1FU8I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Op1bXa1FU8I[/ame]


----------



## rellis10

I confess it's been entirely too long since I've posted on here. *Waves*


----------



## loopytheone

rellis10 said:


> I confess it's been entirely too long since I've posted on here. *Waves*



Oh my goodness, welcome back! :bow:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Welcome back


----------



## rabbitislove

Welcome back!


----------



## rellis10

rabbitislove said:


> Welcome back!





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Welcome back





loopytheone said:


> Oh my goodness, welcome back! :bow:



Thanks all! :happy:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

It's been a long time since I have seen 25+ people viewing the BHM forum. It's freakin me out a tad.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> It's been a long time since I have seen 25+ people viewing the BHM forum. It's freakin me out a tad.



Insert pun about Tad-the-user here. 

I'm going to assume it is our charismatic charm and rugged sexiness that is attracting viewers. Or Rellis secretly brought an entire posse of people with him.


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> Insert pun about Tad-the-user here.
> Or Rellis secretly brought an entire posse of people with him.



That is a possibility ...


----------



## rellis10

loopytheone said:


> Insert pun about Tad-the-user here.
> 
> I'm going to assume it is our charismatic charm and rugged sexiness that is attracting viewers. Or Rellis secretly brought an entire posse of people with him.





Tad said:


> That is a possibility ...



I confess I wish I had a posse...


----------



## agouderia

I confess I have never ever understood the appeal of this by now 20 page long thread, with almost 500 responses and a lot more written work by most posters than in any other thread:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80689&page=20

Is it so extraordinary to formulate a concise opinion about someone else? Are there so many more personal interactions going on behind the scenes of this board that people can actually reliably identify what is about themselves or others? Or are others simply just a lot better at attributing opinions to themselves? 

It leaves me very


----------



## loopytheone

agouderia said:


> I confess I have never ever understood the appeal of this by now 20 page long thread, with almost 500 responses and a lot more written work by most posters than in any other thread:
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80689&page=20
> 
> Is it so extraordinary to formulate a concise opinion about someone else? Are there so many more personal interactions going on behind the scenes of this board that people can actually reliably identify what is about themselves or others? Or are others simply just a lot better at attributing opinions to themselves?
> 
> It leaves me very



Ooooh, I love that thread (as you have probably noticed skimming over it!)!

I think there are lots of reasons it is appealing. On the one hand, as you are writing them, it lets you express opinions/thoughts about people that you wouldn't normally have a place to type/say aloud and it can be a good way of letting go of any stress or anger towards a person/situation.

As for reading it, I like reading my old posts there so I can see how my opinions of others have changed over time and how my coping methods for stresses have gotten better. I can see through that thread that my thoughts are much calmer and clearer now and it is nice to relive the old thoughts and memories there.

I love reading other people's posts there most of all, because I think it offers an insight into their mind and their feelings that you rarely get anywhere else. Also, I can certainly work out who a lot of the posters are talking about in their dims-related comments, yes. Including both positive and negative comments directed towards myself. I find it a good way to understand the posters here better, to read their honesty in that thread. It's kinda anonymous which makes everybody even more blunt and honest, which I like, without descending into... well, some of the other attempts at 'anonymous' based threads didn't play out very nicely.


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> I love reading other people's posts there most of all, because I think it offers an insight into their mind and their feelings that you rarely get anywhere else. Also, I can certainly work out who a lot of the posters are talking about in their dims-related comments, yes. Including both positive and negative comments directed towards myself.



Some of the comments can indeed with some likelihood be attributed to identifiable people here at BHM/FFA - but as far as I read them these are few and far between. Most are general enough that they could apply to at least a number of people, some to almost everybody. And I say that although I pride myself of pretty well trained (even professionally) text interpretation skills. 
In part it's probably also that I just don't post that much here - although I do have a certain seniority on my side by now - and miss out on some of the interaction.


----------



## Mordecai

I sometimes forget this place exists then I get an e-mail and go: "oh yeah".


----------



## Cobra Verde

I don't feel like getting up for floss so just I clipped off a fingernail and used it to get something out from between my teeth.

It's almost comforting to know I can always find a new bottom to hit.


----------



## rellis10

I confess I was so ready to slip my number to a receptionist at my hotel that was flirting with me when I checked it... and then she wasn't there this morning. I also confess I was pretty damn disappointed afterwards.


----------



## Tad

The oldest of my group of friends is about to turn fifty (mandatory aside for: how the heck did we suddenly become this old?!?), and his partner has arranged a surprise &#8216;guys weekend’ for us to celebrate making it this far. They have a big place out in the country with plenty of room for the nine of us who can make it, and she is stocking in food then vacating the premises for us to hang out and have a good time. Should be good.

But IC that I’m anxious about one part of it, the &#8216;she is stocking in food.’ Many people have a bit of a hard time scaling up from two people to nine people anyway, and throw in that the friend whose half century we are celebrating is a small and not especially active guy who just doesn’t eat a lot and that she is a part time actress so is always watching her portions, I don’t know how well stocked we will really be. And because we are way out in the country, I can’t just go for a walk and grab an extra bite to eat if I feel the need. 

It will probably all be fine, and if I am slightly hungry I’ll obviously survive, but I get anxious when I don’t control my own access to food. When it is for one night or even a day it isn’t so bad, but we are there from Friday evening through Sunday morning, and it looks like I’m likely driving others both ways so I don’t even have the mental sop of &#8216;I’ll stop at McDonald’s or Tim Hortons on the way up and way back’ to make me feel more in control.

Once we are up there I should be OK, but the worry is probably going to be nagging at me all day today


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Can you bring a few boxes of snacks in your overnight bag? That's what i would do. I get food anxiety too


----------



## Tad

I have thought about that, would just need find time to get something.

Was also thinking of stopping by the good bagel store for a couple of dozen Montreal-style bagels, good cream cheese, and some smoked-salmon spread, officially as contributing some nice breakfast options, unofficially because it would let me grab a bagel at random times and devour it.

ETA: Fortunately friend's partner is infinitely understanding about food intolerances, and has made sure that none of what she is leaving uses onion powder or garlic powder (the two worst triggers for my digestive issue), so at least I'm not worried on that front.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> I have thought about that, would just need find time to get something.
> 
> Was also thinking of stopping by the good bagel store for a couple of dozen Montreal-style bagels, good cream cheese, and some smoked-salmon spread, officially as contributing some nice breakfast options, unofficially because it would let me grab a bagel at random times and devour it.
> 
> ETA: Fortunately friend's partner is infinitely understanding about food intolerances, and has made sure that none of what she is leaving uses onion powder or garlic powder (the two worst triggers for my digestive issue), so at least I'm not worried on that front.



Just bring a bunch of food and make a joke about it when you get there. Maybe don't mention it to her, but when it's just you and the guys, and you take out some snacks, just be like, "sorry, I don't trust thin people to buy food."


----------



## Jack Secret

Melian said:


> Just bring a bunch of food and make a joke about it when you get there. Maybe don't mention it to her, but when it's just you and the guys, and you take out some snacks, just be like, "sorry, I don't trust thin people to buy food."



I like that answer.


----------



## dwesterny

At this point my hottest sexual fantasy about a woman is consistency.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> consistency.



I like them to be squishy and a flakey, myself.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> At this point my hottest sexual fantasy about a woman is consistency.



Warm, moist and well-proven? 

(I'm very sorry, I've been watching too much Great British Bake Off)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

He probably like's em dense and moist.


----------



## ODFFA

loopytheone said:


> Warm, *moist* and well-proven?
> 
> (I'm very sorry, I've been watching too much Great British Bake Off)





Xyantha Reborn said:


> He probably like's em dense and *moist*.



Esther, I miss you!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I like my women the way I like my coffee: cold and bitter.


----------



## LeoGibson

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I like my women the way I like my coffee: cold and bitter.



I like my coffee the way I like my women too! Without another guys dick in it.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> I like my coffee the way I like my women too! Without another guys dick in it.



*insert creamer joke here*


----------



## agouderia

LeoGibson said:


> I like my coffee the way I like my women too! Without another guys dick in it.



I actually like my men as all other things in life - without the whiff of chauvinist possessiveness.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lmao!!! Agouderia

Also, didn't know coffee sticks were dicks in your neck of the woods...


----------



## LeoGibson

agouderia said:


> I actually like my men as all other things in life - without the whiff of chauvinist possessiveness.



Well if that makes me overly possessive then so be it, but I really, really, really do not like it when someone sticks their penis in my coffee!!

I know all I did was throw a twist on an old hackneyed joke and there really is no need to overthink it, but you do bring up an interesting point that could be the basis of a stimulating discussion. I wish I wasn't on my phone right now and could elaborate more fully, but I could not possibly agree less with your post. I don't feel at all that a monogamous relationship constitutes possession nor chauvinism because a man who has entered into a monogamous relationship with a woman expects her to hold up her end of the social contract as well. In an open relationship, then it is all fair game but if we WILLINGLY give ourselves to each other and to forsake all others then each party expecting fidelity shouldn't be out of the norm. 

Although in hindsight I can see where you could gain that inference because I do see that my above joke was quite ambiguous in nature of what type of relationship if any at all was being used for comic fodder. So no, I do not wish all women to be chaste until I'm ready for them, only the one I've committed to!


----------



## agouderia

LeoGibson said:


> Although in hindsight I can see where you could gain that inference because I do see that my above joke was quite ambiguous in nature of what type of relationship if any at all was being used for comic fodder. So no, I do not wish all women to be chaste until I'm ready for them, only the one I've committed to!



Exactly this was my point.

I'm totally with you that if 2 people have agreed on a monogamous relationship that both parties must honor this commitment.

But the male moral expectation of female virginity to then be the one exclusive sexual partner in her life, of whom she is little more than personal property is unfortunately still one of the boons to female development in many parts of the world. Hundreds of thousands of women lose their lives over this issue every year, probably millions their individual freedom. 

So it's one of these jokes that has a too dark side to it for whole hearted laughter.


----------



## Tad

Tad said:


> Was also thinking of stopping by the good bagel store for a couple of dozen Montreal-style bagels, good cream cheese, and some smoked-salmon spread, officially as contributing some nice breakfast options, unofficially because it would let me grab a bagel at random times and devour it.



Did that, as well as got people to stop at a restaurant for lunch after we wend go-karting, and managed to get us to a restaurant next to a grocery store so was able to grab grapes and corn-chips for munching on in the afternoon. Add in that we did have a lot of food for meals and I probably ate more than usual and neither food anxiety nor hunger got in the way of enjoying a fantastic weekend 

Also: IC that I could barely squeeze my butt into the go-kart seat. Thankfully I'm narrow hipped; if I was proportioned differently but still this general size I don't think I could have done it. As it was my belt left mild bruises on my hip bones.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

This summer had a spike in elberbox beetles. The paths were thick when them gettin' it ooooon. 

The problem is that...years ago we purposefully lived below our means to save up for a house. The place became infested with cockroaches after living there a few years, so we left (obv).

I still have ptsd to any bug in the house that resembles a beetle. And these fuckers are grouped, 20-30 at a time at my front door, trying to get in.

IC i feel guilty for spraying them with windex, because they are apparently totally harmless. But I can't, can't take it!!!


----------



## BigChaz

Xyantha Reborn said:


> This summer had a spike in elberbox beetles. The paths were thick when them gettin' it ooooon.
> 
> The problem is that...years ago we purposefully lived below our means to save up for a house. The place became infested with cockroaches after living there a few years, so we left (obv).
> 
> I still have ptsd to any bug in the house that resembles a beetle. And these fuckers are grouped, 20-30 at a time at my front door, trying to get in.
> 
> IC i feel guilty for spraying them with windex, because they are apparently totally harmless. But I can't, can't take it!!!



fuck that, go nuclear. bugs suck


----------



## Cobra Verde

BigChaz said:


> fuck that, go nuclear. bugs suck


 That won't work if they're cockroaches.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Incorrect. Very effective (voice of experience). Squirt em, they go into shock. Half of them die instantly from it, the others you can smash they are so stunned.


----------



## rabbitislove

dwesterny said:


> At this point my hottest sexual fantasy about a woman is consistency.



I have known that feel bro **hugs**

IC this thread just prompted a 10 minute discussion between Judex and myself about gender, equality and all that. 

On a lighter note, if you arent eating cashew milk with your cereal, you arent doing it right. Its some next level shit.


----------



## rellis10

I confess calling in sick for work just makes me feel even more shitty. No matter how sick I actually am it feels like I'm letting people down by not being there.


----------



## Anjula

rabbitislove said:


> I have known that feel bro **hugs**
> 
> 
> On a lighter note, if you arent eating cashew milk with your cereal, you arent doing it right. Its some next level shit.



IC I never had cashew milk. They don't sell it in Poland and I can't make my own because a)cashews are ridiculously expensive(to give you all an idea, if you're earning a minimum wage, which you do during summer jobs, you make about 50PLN for 8hrs and a 1kg bag of cashews cost ~60PLN) and b) I still can't convince myself that spending 3K PLN on vitamix is a good idea 

Anyways my cereal usually goes with unsweetened almond- yum :eat2:


----------



## dwesterny

rabbitislove said:


> On a lighter note, if you arent eating cashew milk with your cereal, you arent doing it right. Its some next level shit.





Anjula said:


> Anyways my cereal usually goes with unsweetened almond- yum :eat2:


I'm allergic to nuts, you all stop trying to kill me. God knows how, given my allergy, I managed to survive meeting Xy.


----------



## dwesterny

IC: When I'm going from the name of a month to writing it as a number I still sometimes count (on my fingers no less) what number represents that month. For some reason with April, May and June especially. I theory I know they are the 4th, 5th and 6th months but still if I have to convert May 22nd to numbers I'll still stick out a finger for each month as I say to myself "January, February, March, April, May".


----------



## rellis10

dwesterny said:


> IC: When I'm going from the name of a month to writing it as a number I still sometimes count (on my fingers no less) what number represents that month. For some reason with April, May and June especially. I theory I know they are the 4th, 5th and 6th months but still if I have to convert May 22nd to numbers I'll still stick out a finger for each month as I say to myself "January, February, March, April, May".



I absolutely still do this too. For me it's August, September and October.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ic i do this with directions N S,E,W

I have to make a clockwise circle and say "Never Eat Shredded Wheat"


----------



## rellis10

I confess I'm very indecisive when making decisions, especially potentially big decisions. Right now I think I'm testing even that.

I was emailed by someone I used to work with, telling me that they have a job advertised and encouraging me to apply. 

It'd be a TON closer than my current job (literally a 5-10 minute walk rather than an hour and a half walk/bus combo in the morning) and I loved working there before. Plus even though I'm a pretty integral person in my current team as I'm the most experienced person in my primary task, I've only been there 9 months, they're training more people and I'm only on a rolling temporary contract.

So the new job sounds like a great one to apply for, except it's only until September next year. So yeah, I feel like neither is a great long-term option and I'm really hesitating on whether or not to apply for this new position.


----------



## Anjula

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ic i do this with directions N S,E,W
> 
> I have to make a clockwise circle and say "Never Eat Shredded Wheat"



Hahaha I have similar problem but always with west and east. I remember that Germany is on the west of Poland and china is on the east and that east in Poland is "wschod" and west is the opposite of "wschod". 

Also IC I totally made a mistake and had to switch west and east in above sentence lol told you I can never get it right


----------



## Cobra Verde

East/west is the only one that trips me up too. Maybe because my brain views geography as spanning from left to right and thinks the left "side" should be east instead of west since 'e' comes before 'w' in the alphabet. This shouldn't be a problem for me since I live on the _east_ coast and in the north_east_ region, but alas.


----------



## LeoGibson

rellis10 said:


> I confess I'm very indecisive when making decisions, especially potentially big decisions. Right now I think I'm testing even that.
> 
> I was emailed by someone I used to work with, telling me that they have a job advertised and encouraging me to apply.
> 
> It'd be a TON closer than my current job (literally a 5-10 minute walk rather than an hour and a half walk/bus combo in the morning) and I loved working there before. Plus even though I'm a pretty integral person in my current team as I'm the most experienced person in my primary task, I've only been there 9 months, they're training more people and I'm only on a rolling temporary contract.
> 
> So the new job sounds like a great one to apply for, except it's only until September next year. So yeah, I feel like neither is a great long-term option and I'm really hesitating on whether or not to apply for this new position.



For me it would most likely be a no-brainer. If there's no guarantee of a long-term future at either then if the money is not worth quibbling over then I'd go for the one close to home. An extra hour of sleep in the morning and an extra hour in the evening for the pub or for gaming or writing, etc. When given the chance always opt for the job that will make you happier and more balanced. Some jobs give you fulfillment by the job itself, and others give it to you by taking less of your time so that you can be free to pursue other interests that fulfill you.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Before clicking on it I assumed for the longest time that this was a thread for the confessions of single people.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ic i do this with directions N S,E,W
> 
> I have to make a clockwise circle and say "Never Eat Shredded Wheat"



I seldom have a problem with directions, but I have always had trouble distinguishing left from right. My dance teacher is always telling me, "Your _other_ right foot."


----------



## Cobra Verde

But, you only have *one* right foo....ah, very clever, Dance Teacher!


----------



## rellis10

LeoGibson said:


> For me it would most likely be a no-brainer. If there's no guarantee of a long-term future at either then if the money is not worth quibbling over then I'd go for the one close to home. An extra hour of sleep in the morning and an extra hour in the evening for the pub or for gaming or writing, etc. When given the chance always opt for the job that will make you happier and more balanced. Some jobs give you fulfillment by the job itself, and others give it to you by taking less of your time so that you can be free to pursue other interests that fulfill you.



I've gone ahead and sent in the application. At the very least I'm in a 'cross that bridge when I get to it' situation if I get offered an interview/the job.


----------



## dwesterny

I'm supposed to work from home for another 3-4 hours tonight. IC I just want to say screw it and have a beer and a shot of bourbon.


----------



## FreeThinker

dwesterny said:


> I'm supposed to work from home for another 3-4 hours tonight. IC I just want to say screw it and have a beer and a shot of bourbon.


 And I see that over 4 hours have elapsed since you posted this. 

Got yer buzz on?


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that I've been talking to myself all day with a Sean Connery accent.


----------



## dwesterny

LeoGibson said:


> IC that I've been talking to myself all day with a Sean Connery accent.



Were you saying this?

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX8Qqu_WBIc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX8Qqu_WBIc[/ame]


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Anjula said:


> Hahaha I have similar problem but always with west and east. I remember that Germany is on the west of Poland and china is on the east and that east in Poland is "wschod" and west is the opposite of "wschod".
> 
> Also IC I totally made a mistake and had to switch west and east in above sentence lol told you I can never get it right




Bahahhaah!!!


----------



## Cobra Verde

LeoGibson said:


> IC that I've been talking to myself all day with a Sean Connery *accent*.



I believe you mean "ack-shent".


----------



## LeoGibson

Why yesh that's exactly what I meant.


----------



## Crumbling

LeoGibson said:


> Why yesh that's exactly what I meant.



Itsch my schubmarine and i'll schaill it anywhere i damn well pleashe


----------



## dwesterny

I would just like to point out that I am nice. I should add that you are looking nice today. Thank you for reading my nice post. Have a nice day.


----------



## dwesterny

I was gonna post this in lol but I had two lol's in a row so I'll confess it instead. 

I got a knee brace. I'm pretty sure this thing is large enough to double as a girdle for some women. Or as some kind of weird possibly kinky neoprene corset with metal bars on the sides, I guess. Fingers crossed this allows my knee to get better.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Measurements or it didn't happen!


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Measurements or it didn't happen!



I second this! I demand fatty knee brace measurements! For science!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Measurements or it didn't happen!





loopytheone said:


> I second this! I demand fatty knee brace measurements! For science!



Doesn't seem very sexy but here you go...
36" circumference thigh 
31" outside the brace as tight as it gets. 

View attachment unnamed (1).jpg


View attachment unnamed (2).jpg


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> Doesn't seem very sexy but here you go...
> 36" diameter thigh
> 31" outside the brace as tight as it gets.



Weeeelll this just made my day! :smitten: Also, yes, I could easily where that as a corset (and I'm a fatty; I know girls who wear 18 inch corsets!).


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Dwes my waist circumphrance (screw spelling walking and its cold) is less than your thigh!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Dwes my waste circumphrance (skrew speling walking and its cold) is less then you're thai!



I might have to experiment with it as a corset next time I have a guest staying. As I recall her chest measurement is a 36.


----------



## Rowan

dwesterny said:


> Doesn't seem very sexy but here you go...
> 36" circumference thigh
> 31" outside the brace as tight as it gets.



Coming into the discussion late but totally wish they made leg braces for fatty legs!!!!


----------



## Anjula

dwesterny said:


> Doesn't seem very sexy but here you go...
> 36" circumference thigh
> 31" outside the brace as tight as it gets.



Holy shit Dwest if I tried very hard I could wrap this thing twice around my waist! &#127825; 

THIS FFA APPROVES


----------



## dwesterny

D'awww you guys are all too nice! My knee feels better too, although the top strap keeps sliding down my big chubby thigh unless I tighten enough to compress the fat so there is a chub bulge under the strap to hold it up.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> D'awww you guys are all too nice! My knee feels better too, although the top strap keeps sliding down my big chubby thigh unless I tighten enough to compress the fat so there is a chub bulge under the strap to hold it up.



Oh my god Dwes, stop writing FFA porn on the forums! :smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove

I know right??? Jesus Murphy, what an attention whore.


----------



## agouderia

dwesterny said:


> Doesn't seem very sexy but here you go...
> 36" circumference thigh
> 31" outside the brace as tight as it gets.



Ooooh woooow - even I could use that as a corset and I'm everything except petite....

On a more serious note Dwes, take good care of that knee - and maybe add walking with crutches (the good underarm ones, not the scary uncomfortable Long John Silver arm pit models) to the brace to help it heal. 
I've seen it with my mom and a host of soccer knee invalid friends wearing a brace for a longer term - things only improved after taking weight and strain off with the aid of crutches.
Happy healing!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

IC i am distracted by my own boobs...so I can hardly begrudge when others look!


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> IC i am distracted by my own boobs...so I can hardly begrudge when others look!



I have found myself holding a boob in each hand and jiggling them along to the music I have playing. My boobs and hair are in-built stim toys.

EDIT: I feel the need to point out that stim toys are little objects autistic/neurodivergent people often fiddle with to calm themselves down. It's not, like, code for something dirty. :doh:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yes lmao!

Hubby will walk downstairs and i have one in each hand and he is like
"...?"

What!? They are soft and warm and heavy! And when you have a new bra they feel like a million bucks!


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yes lmao!
> 
> Hubby will walk downstairs and i have one in each hand and he is like
> "...?"
> 
> What!? They are soft and warm and heavy! And when you have a new bra they feel like a million bucks!



LOL. Yeah, you've got a nice rack.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I never heard of biden as a meme before trump got in; now there seems to be memes of him and obama giggling like schoolboys everywhere


----------



## rellis10

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I never heard of biden as a meme before trump got in; now there seems to be memes of him and obama giggling like schoolboys everywhere



I confess they are my new favourite memes, I just love them... maybe because they lessen the pain of the gigantic facepalm I give myself any time I see the words 'Trump' and 'President' near each other.


----------



## Tad

IC that yesterday I started mentally replacing the name "Trump" with "Spanky" [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBIC8JTQMMQ"]Spanky[/ame]" and I feel much more relaxed now.


----------



## rabbitislove

I confess I love this song more than any 30-something should. Its super embarrasing :doh:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXiSVQZLje8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXiSVQZLje8[/ame]


----------



## CleverBomb

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I never heard of biden as a meme before trump got in; now there seems to be memes of him and obama giggling like schoolboys everywhere


You missed the _The Onion_ series of Joe Biden articles, too?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I saw it but its more how facebook exploded with memes of it; "Obiden" just swamped facebook and i was a little like ; when? Where? Why?


----------



## rellis10

I confess I really didn't want to switch seats at the work meal tonight. I had a great time anyway, but would have maybe got to know someone better if politeness hadn't gotten in the way.


----------



## lille

Wedding planning has made me acutely aware of how few close friends, especially female friends, I have.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha i feel you! I had a man of honour too, same as my hubby!


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Haha i feel you! I had a man of honour too, same as my hubby!




My fiancé has no idea who he wants to be his best man. He had a falling out with his best friend of 25 years. Part of me wants to say fuck it, the dog can be the best man and we don't need anyone else. But it is hard being bombarded with photos of brides and their bridesmaids all happy and matching and perfect.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I honestly can't think of a better best man than my dog!


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I honestly can't think of a better best man than my dog!



And being a Boston, mine even has a built-in tuxedo.


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I honestly can't think of a better best man than my dog!



Um, which dog? Because you said dog singular and one of them is going to be gutted if you pick the other! 

EDIT: As in, disappointed. I'm not going to come round and eviscerate the loser.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

One dog would be my best man (shippo) and rumple would be my hubby's best man. And my cats could be the fluffy white pillows the rings sat on.

Clearly!

And none of our friends would think it weirder than usual.

***

Omg built in tux! So true!!


----------



## Tad

My wife's maid of honour had been her friend for a good ten years -- but was terrible about the whole thing, eventually being quite frankly offensive to my wife, and they basically hardly talked again after the wedding. So, you know, even when you think you have someone, that may or may not be a good thing.

Given how much kvetching I hear from people tapped to be bridesmaids, I suspec that a lot of those photos of the brides and all her smiling friends are taken because it is expected, everyone is playing their roles, and it is not always as happy and jolly as it looks in the constructed photo.


----------



## Tad

IC that I’m frustrated, but it has to be the most purely &#8216;1st world problems’ sort of frustration possible so I don’t really expect sympathy

My son is a big fan of the band Billy Talent, so for Christmas we bought him three tickets &#8211; he can take us, or a couple of his friends, his choice (but we don’t know his choice). My wife and I like the band fairly well too, so would be entirely happy to go to the concert.

Now it turns out that on the exact same day the band Mother Mother will also be playing in town, and wife and I are both big fans of that band. AND opening for Mother Mother is K Flay, and wife and I have both been enjoying her song “Blood in the Cut” and I’ve listened to a few of her other things on youtube and liked them quite well, and am planning to see if I can find some of her material to give Wife at Christmas …. so would be very happy to go see her, too. 

But we don’t want to buy tickets to that yet, until we know the boy’s decision about the other concert, and possibly if he does decide to take friends to Billy Talent it may turn out that Mother Mother + K Flay will be sold out …


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> Given how much kvetching I hear from people tapped to be bridesmaids, I suspect that a lot of those photos of the brides and all her smiling friends are taken because it is expected, everyone is playing their roles, and it is not always as happy and jolly as it looks in the constructed photo.



Roles is right! Weddings were originally business contracts between families, but this has long been overshadowed, in the U.S. at least (and, apparently, Canada as well) by the wedding as _entertainment_. It is now a show, starring the bride, and it is becoming increasingly popular for the entire wedding party to have a dance studio choreograph routines for everyone to perform at the reception(sheesh!). So it is hardly surprising that the same enmities and power struggles arise in a wedding as in a movie or theatrical production.


----------



## RentonBob

IC that whenever I see a post by Dr. Feelgood this song plays in my head


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XHcPYorSJw[/ame]


----------



## CleverBomb

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I honestly can't think of a better best man than my dog!





lille said:


> And being a Boston, mine even has a built-in tuxedo.



They do look inherently dapper, do they not? (Our Frenchie has Boston-like markings, so I know about this...)

Even when they're being silly. Which they do.


----------



## lille

CleverBomb said:


> They do look inherently dapper, do they not? (Our Frenchie has Boston-like markings, so I know about this...)
> 
> Even when they're being silly. Which they do.



I have never met a sillier dog. He's completely absurd in the best way. I had only met a few before we got Archer and now I can't imagine life without one. They just ooze personality and he attacks everything in life with boundless enthusiasm.


----------



## LeoGibson

I know what you mean Lille. Mine is a Boston/Pit mix so I get all the Boston personality with a dash of pit bull swagger thrown in!


----------



## Jeannie

IC that I want to give BigChaz a bath with my tongue. :eat2: :blush:


----------



## Jeannie

Whew. That was a lot of work! 

View attachment f7c80ce4dcede69af0e21045b1eca0f0.jpg


----------



## BigChaz

I'd look down upon all of you, but I can't even see my feet


----------



## tankyguy

My ass destroyed a church today.
I've attained the level beyond Richard Dawkins.


----------



## ODFFA

tankyguy said:


> My ass destroyed a church today.
> I've attained the level beyond Richard Dawkins.



Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence! 
I'd love to know more about this feat 

----------
My brain has been doing the switching-words-around thing a ton lately. Mostly when I'm talking to my MrSensible and some drowsiness sets in. 

"You're the best worldfriend in the whole wide boy."
"Yeah, growing up I had no idea what the oranges of Thanksgiving were."
"I think I'd better take a science pill if I want to get any sleep." (Sinus pill.)

I've always said I don't need alcohol to act a fool.


----------



## Jeannie

ODFFA said:


> Extraordinary claims require extraordinary evidence!
> I'd love to know more about this feat
> 
> ----------
> My brain has been doing the switching-words-around thing a ton lately. Mostly when I'm talking to my MrSensible and some drowsiness sets in.
> 
> "You're the best worldfriend in the whole wide boy."
> "Yeah, growing up I had no idea what the oranges of Thanksgiving were."
> "I think I'd better take a science pill if I want to get any sleep." (Sinus pill.)
> 
> I've always said I don't need alcohol to act a fool.



1.) Absolutely agree. Please elaborate!

2.) I love those ODFFA! I get such a kick out of doing the exact same thing. My favorite, I will never forget. Years ago I was talking to my son about the movie, "Pirates of the Caribbean", and it came out...

"Carrots of the Pirobbean" HaHa.

I refer to it as getting my "turds wisted." Aka words twisted. :happy:


----------



## tankyguy

We have a plastic cathedral with windows that light up and plays a wind-up version of Silent Night that we bring out every December.

This year it was placed precariously close to the edge of the end table and it had the unfortunate luck of still being there when I backed up while hanging garland from the ceiling.

It still works, I don't think anything shy of rust could hurt the old brass mechanics, but the steeple needs to be glued back together after I pick up some Kragle at the store later today.


----------



## loopytheone

ODFFA said:


> My brain has been doing the switching-words-around thing a ton lately. Mostly when I'm talking to my MrSensible and some drowsiness sets in.
> 
> "You're the best worldfriend in the whole *wide boy*."
> "Yeah, growing up I had no idea what the oranges of Thanksgiving were."
> "I think I'd better take a science pill if I want to get any sleep." (Sinus pill.)
> 
> I've always said I don't need alcohol to act a fool.



Freudian slip there much? 



tankyguy said:


> We have a plastic cathedral with windows that light up and plays a wind-up version of Silent Night that we bring out every December.
> 
> This year it was placed precariously close to the edge of the end table and it had the unfortunate luck of still being there when I backed up while hanging garland from the ceiling.
> 
> It still works, I don't think anything shy of rust could hurt the old brass mechanics, but the steeple needs to be glued back together after I pick up some Kragle at the store later today.



Hah! I love it! Wish I'd been there to see it, I would died of laughter!


----------



## rabbitislove

Wide boy sounds like a cute nickname. I love it! :wubu:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Op user's name - my brain makes me read it as "overpowered user"


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Op user's name - my brain makes me read it as "overpowered user"



Clearly he needs to be nerfed.


----------



## Tad

How we see ourselves can be such an odd thing. There are people who are deathly skinny who think they are far too fat, there are people who are deathly fat who think they are still much too small, there are people the same height who find themselves too short, too tall, or just right. In Brazil, due to affirmative action, they have a panel currently deciding if people are white or black, and the results don’t always line up with what people grew up considering themselves as. What is fat for a fashion model might be considered disturbingly thin amongst the general population.

Now in my late forties, I thought I had a pretty accurate view on myself, long ago cleared of youthful vanities and self-deceptions. Amongst various other things, I would have told you that I was somewhat fat, but I wouldn’t have used the term BHM, unless it was in a phrase like &#8216;not quite BHM size.’ Well, maybe at my heaviest, a year and 5-10 pounds ago I might have claimed I was on the cusp of BHM, but overall I just never felt that I was that big. That was how I really saw it, that I was fat by normal standards but not quite what I’d call fat by standards of the fat community.

It happens that I’ve been making minor changes in my morning routine lately, of various sorts and for various reasons. Some of those changes have put me in front of a mirror while I’m doing things (putting on socks, doing stretches, etc.). You know what? Standing up straight in front of a mirror, especially fully clothed, is very different from moving around and shifting positions in front of a mirror. Which finally brings me to my confession:

IC: I look _way_ fatter than I thought I did. 

I’m still processing this. My weight hasn’t changed, my size hasn’t changed, but it is sure changing my perception of my body, how I expect others to perceive my body, and to a lesser extent my general self-perception.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Well my opinion about weight is obviously skewed, as I am an FFA, but I thought you were pleasantly pudgy, not 'fat'. 

You are also so active and animated that it isn't as if you are slumped over. Maybe in the morning you feel heavier because you are moving more stiffly and more slowly? You havn't had 3 coffees and breakfast yet and are in that ambling oof sort of haze?

I know when I walk I look chubbier than when I boot it around the agility ring.


----------



## rellis10

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Well my opinion about weight is obviously skewed, as I am an FFA, but I thought you were pleasantly pudgy, not 'fat'.
> 
> You are also so active and animated that it isn't as if you are slumped over. Maybe in the morning you feel heavier because you are moving more stiffly and more slowly? You havn't had 3 coffees and breakfast yet and are in that ambling oof sort of haze?
> 
> I know when I walk I look chubbier than when I boot it around the agility ring.



I always look fatter when I'm sitting, it squashes out my thighs and my butt #FatLegProblems


----------



## loopytheone

I've gained about 25 lbs in the last year and I admit, that has kinda altered how I see myself a bit. 

Growing up, I always saw myself as being fat; even though at some points I was so thin people took me aside to talk about anorexia and eating disorders. And honestly, I'm now pretty much as fat as I always saw myself and it kinda comes as a shock to actually see! I got so used to adjusting/rationalising my mental self image ("you might think you look huge but you are 130 lbs and that isn't big at all, you are much smaller than the image you see") that I did it automatically. But now my perception actually matches reality and I have to keep reminding myself that yes, I am as big as I look in the mirror/reflection! 

I recently realised that my butt is so big when I'm sitting on a bus seat I spill over ever so slightly into the seat next to me. I keep thinking of myself as average sized because I've been an average-sized-person-that-feels-fat most of my life so it is only things like this that make me realise I am actually as much of a chub as I see myself, now! It's honestly really refreshing/pleasing to have my mental image finally match reality.

Also, I don't get to be in denial about my size either way anymore because my other half teases me about my weight just as much as I tease him. Which is *a lot.*


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> I always look fatter when I'm sitting, it squashes out my thighs and my butt #FatLegProblems



My weight is mostly up front, so sitting down while putting on socks does rather squish and move it all around.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

rellis10 said:


> I always look fatter when I'm sitting, it squashes out my thighs and my butt #FatLegProblems




<< has never ever noticed that fat squashes awesomely when a guy sits, ever ever


----------



## rellis10

Xyantha Reborn said:


> << has never ever noticed that fat squashes awesomely when a guy sits, ever ever



You're welcome


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Apparently i need to spread the love around before i rep you again haha

---

I got called mean today (in a laughing sort of way)

And a guy i hate at work wanted me send him the short form of a 300 page document. And i told him i didn't have it. Because I hate him. Also, not my job, not my document - but i AM mean apparently...


----------



## DianaSSBBW

As much as a dislike snow, I must admit that the snowfall that we received today looks stunning on the trees and night is calm and beautiful.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I walked in at 9:10 after a horrid commute and threw down my stuff to get coffee. Keep in mind i work over lunch and stay up late for deployments so my schedule is not fixed at 9-5.

The same guy who i was "mean" to told me in a very pompus and snarky tone that i had 3 minutes for coffee, and demanded i be into his meeting on time.

So i smiled full in his face and said "yep! 3 minutes!" And walked away with my coworker, much to his chagrin.

20 minutes later i walked upstairs and into the meeting.

IC that athough i do not like confrontation, i do NOT deal well with being told what to do. Which good managers realize, give me my space, and i make magic happen. The fact this guy, who is not my manager, tried to pull rank on me, showed me a lot about him. And the fact my manager was unphased about me arriving a few min late told him a lot about me, i hope.


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I walked in at 9:10 after a horrid commute and threw down my stuff to get coffee. Keep in mind i work over lunch and stay up late for deployments so my schedule is not fixed at 9-5.
> 
> The same guy who i was "mean" to told me in a very pompus and snarky tone that i had 3 minutes for coffee, and demanded i be into his meeting on time.
> 
> So i smiled full in his face and said "yep! 3 minutes!" And walked away with my coworker, much to his chagrin.
> 
> 20 minutes later i walked upstairs and into the meeting.
> 
> IC that athough i do not like confrontation, i do NOT deal well with being told what to do. Which good managers realize, give me my space, and i make magic happen. The fact this guy, who is not my manager, tried to pull rank on me, showed me a lot about him. And the fact my manager was unphased about me arriving a few min late told him a lot about me, i hope.



GOOD. Fuck him.


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> GOOD. Fuck him.



Agreed. FUCK HIM. That is one of my pet peeves. Ive had to set boundaries with past and present co-workers. If you aren't my manager - dont try to get involved in how you feel I need to manage my priorities or how you feel I should manage a client. Worry about your own house before making sure mine is in order.


----------



## rabbitislove

Xyantha Reborn said:


> << has never ever noticed that fat squashes awesomely when a guy sits, ever ever



Its a beautiful thing :happy:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha he tried an intimidate roll...
So I did a human perception and realized he has no legit power...
Rolled a nat d20 on my cool


----------



## loopytheone

Got to see my other half try and convince a kitty to jump on his chest... by repeatedly patting the top of his belly. 

I confess, I may have been making cooing sounds at the cat but my eyes were both very much fixed on watching him unintentionally jiggle his belly! :wubu:


----------



## Tad

Potluck lunch at work today. 
Many dishes are warming in crock pots. 
I sit right outside the lunch room door.
All the good smells have me ravenous, and it isn't even 9:30 yet.
I may not make it until lunch without going all feral raccoon on the food


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Every time i sniff (sick) my nose creaks like an old floorboard


----------



## loopytheone

My big butt just ripped the seat of a pair of pajamas. _Pajamas_. I get it, I'm a fatty and I have a big butt, but come on!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

No proof means it didn't happen!

IC i made no new years resolutions, but i spent today sanding my basement stairs, staining them, and painting the walls. Words are cheap! Lol


----------



## Leem

I confess my belly is hanging a little lower than it was two weeks ago. All that holiday food:eat1:


----------



## rellis10

I confess I really have no idea how to approach this year. On the one hand I want to keep myself protected and try to slowly build myself up but on the other I'm well aware some major branching out is probably needed. If that goes wrong I could see myself slipping backwards.

I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Tad

I confess that despite attempting to be somewhat disciplined over the holidays, when decided today to trot up and down the five flights worth of stairs in the building where I work, it was a whole lot more pathetic than it was before Christmas. Was sucking air pretty hard by the third floor on the way up, and felt a lot more in motion while trotting down. Scale didn't move much, but that sort of thing tells its own story.


----------



## rabbitislove

I confess when I miss my boyfriend, I sit in the recliner he sits in when he visits and read books.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Leem said:


> I confess my belly is hanging a little lower than it was two weeks ago. All that holiday food:eat1:



Lot of that going around.


----------



## FatAndProud

rabbitislove said:


> I confess when I miss my boyfriend, I sit in the recliner he sits in when he visits and read books.



That's so sweet! :wubu:


----------



## loopytheone

A BHM friend of mine is thinking of staying over for a little while later this year and my 'guest bed' is an air mattress. Unlike me, he had the sense to check what the weight limit for that is.

75 kgs, apparently. My friend is well over 150 kgs so obviously that isn't going to work. But what surprised me is the fact that I'm almost 20 kgs over the weight limit for it; which may explain why I end up sleeping with my butt touching the floor whenever I use it! :doh: But seriously, what kind of weight limit is 75 kgs for something designed for adults....?


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> A BHM friend of mine is thinking of staying over for a little while later this year and my 'guest bed' is an air mattress. Unlike me, he had the sense to check what the weight limit for that is.
> 
> 75 kgs, apparently. My friend is well over 150 kgs so obviously that isn't going to work. But what surprised me is the fact that I'm almost 20 kgs over the weight limit for it; which may explain why I end up sleeping with my butt touching the floor whenever I use it! :doh: But seriously, what kind of weight limit is 75 kgs for something designed for adults....?


I have an air mattress I take when I stay at rental places in case their bed is crappy. It supports 272 kg.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> I have an air mattress I take when I stay at rental places in case their bed is crappy. It supports 272 kg.



To be fair, this air mattress was £10 from one of those super cheap, terrible quality places. I don't doubt that most of them are much better than this one, which might as well be a large bin liner full of air, tbh.


----------



## rellis10

dwesterny said:


> I have an air mattress I take when I stay at rental places in case their bed is crappy. It supports 272 kg.



This is a very good idea. It's always something I'm concerned about though thankfully it's never materialised.


----------



## Tad

At least guys usually don't have as much of a pressure point as many women do at their hips/bum. Not saying that guys are going to be totally comfortable on a bare floor or anything, but for the most part they can live with less structured sleeping devices (at least, this is my impression from dealing with quite a few people of both genders when it comes to camping, cottages, and other places with non-cushy mattresses)

Although personally I'd rather have two or three decent blankets on a bare floor than an inadequate air mattress that sags towards the middle. Flatness over softness (and I carry a certain amount of padding around with me, which may help). But when I lie down my weight is distributed fairly evenly, not all guys are built the same way.

On a somewhat related note: IC that the number of camping sleep-support devices I've bought to try and make my wife comfortable in a tent, combined with the cost on many of them, compared to the number of days we've actually gone camping, probably comes out to at least $20 per night :doh:


----------



## Crumbling

loopytheone said:


> To be fair, this air mattress was £10 from one of those super cheap, terrible quality places. I don't doubt that most of them are much better than this one, which might as well be a large bin liner full of air, tbh.



You can get a full height UK king size rated up to about 500lb for about 40-50 quid, Mrs.C used one for the 4 months before we got the furniture moved. And we still use it as an occasional guestbed.
Tesco has a pretty decent double for about half that.

Just remember that the stated ratings are for distributed weight. If e.g. I, put an elbow or knee down to lever myself around I might well exceed the rating in point pressure.

So it's just as well that I'm fine with a sofa or just a floor too, I much prefer something firm to something that I may wake up cocooned inside and unable to escape from.

Mattress on the floor is also a viable short term solution.


----------



## loopytheone

Crumbling said:


> You can get a full height UK king size rated up to about 500lb for about 40-50 quid, Mrs.C used one for the 4 months before we got the furniture moved. And we still use it as an occasional guestbed.
> Tesco has a pretty decent double for about half that.
> 
> Just remember that the stated ratings are for distributed weight. If e.g. I, put an elbow or knee down to lever myself around I might well exceed the rating in point pressure.
> 
> So it's just as well that I'm fine with a sofa or just a floor too, I much prefer something firm to something that I may wake up cocooned inside and unable to escape from.
> 
> Mattress on the floor is also a viable short term solution.



Unfortunately I am at a point in my life where if I had a spare £50, I would be using it on food, bills and vet fees. 

I don't have a sofa or a spare mattress or I would just use those. We have the air mattress for when I have guests but it looks like I'm going to have to sleep on that and my guests are gonna have to sleep in my actual bed. All my floors are hard vinyl as well and I have concrete floors so they are freezing cold in the winter, hah.


----------



## Crumbling

loopytheone said:


> I'm going to have to sleep on that and my guests are gonna have to sleep in my actual bed. All my floors are hard vinyl as well and I have concrete floors so they are freezing cold in the winter, hah.



Ach, just dogpile everyone into the bed and hope for the best.


----------



## agouderia

Loopy - to be more comfortable, why don't you try & get 2 euro-pallets (at best size 3 in 1000 x 1200 mm) as makeshift bed-frame for your air mattress?

Put a blanket on top, really pump up the mattress (check for small holes & that plug is air-tight)- and you'll probably sleep well (at least loads better than on the cold floor in winter). Those euro-pallets are better than many actual bedframes; have tried it myself (... and they have a load capacity of up to 1.5 t metric by the way....  ).

Where to get them (... for free, or a small tip)? Many large super markets, home repair or construction materials stores will definitely have a few spare ones in their warehouse (some which couldn't be returned, have a minor defect, were somehow altered and no longer fit...etc.). Try your local Lidl or Aldi - friends got their student apartment eur-palleted with their help. 
Tell them a teary story of a poor girl with no bed for her big boyfriend ... you'll definitely run into sympathy.

(... and if someone later on gives you the gift of 2 old mattresses, you can turn them into a funky sofa with a nice blanket).


----------



## LeoGibson

dwesterny said:


> I have an air mattress I take when I stay at rental places in case their bed is crappy. It supports 272 kg.



Since I can't rep you at present, say it with dead flowers at my wedding and I won't forget to put roses on your grave.


----------



## Anjula

agouderia said:


> Loopy - to be more comfortable, why don't you try & get 2 euro-pallets (at best size 3 in 1000 x 1200 mm) as makeshift bed-frame for your air mattress?
> 
> Put a blanket on top, really pump up the mattress (check for small holes & that plug is air-tight)- and you'll probably sleep well (at least loads better than on the cold floor in winter). Those euro-pallets are better than many actual bedframes; have tried it myself (... and they have a load capacity of up to 1.5 t metric by the way....  ).
> 
> Where to get them (... for free, or a small tip)? Many large super markets, home repair or construction materials stores will definitely have a few spare ones in their warehouse (some which couldn't be returned, have a minor defect, were somehow altered and no longer fit...etc.). Try your local Lidl or Aldi - friends got their student apartment eur-palleted with their help.
> Tell them a teary story of a poor girl with no bed for her big boyfriend ... you'll definitely run into sympathy.
> 
> (... and if someone later on gives you the gift of 2 old mattresses, you can turn them into a funky sofa with a nice blanket).



I second that idea! Three years ago when I got my place I decided to make a bed frame using europallets because I loved the industrial touch. It was a great idea, super comfy and if you like em big and you like it rough, I cant think of a better bed frame. I had a pleasure of breaking many furnitures with my lovers but the pallets never let me down even in the most ridiculous situations.


----------



## rellis10

Anjula said:


> I second that idea! Three years ago when I got my place I decided to make a bed frame using europallets because I loved the industrial touch. It was a great idea, super comfy and if you like em big and you like it rough, I cant think of a better bed frame. I had a pleasure of breaking many furnitures with my lovers but the pallets never let me down even in the most ridiculous situations.



Well.... that's an interesting thought :blush:


----------



## loopytheone

agouderia said:


> Loopy - to be more comfortable, why don't you try & get 2 euro-pallets (at best size 3 in 1000 x 1200 mm) as makeshift bed-frame for your air mattress?
> 
> Put a blanket on top, really pump up the mattress (check for small holes & that plug is air-tight)- and you'll probably sleep well (at least loads better than on the cold floor in winter). Those euro-pallets are better than many actual bedframes; have tried it myself (... and they have a load capacity of up to 1.5 t metric by the way....  ).
> 
> Where to get them (... for free, or a small tip)? Many large super markets, home repair or construction materials stores will definitely have a few spare ones in their warehouse (some which couldn't be returned, have a minor defect, were somehow altered and no longer fit...etc.). Try your local Lidl or Aldi - friends got their student apartment eur-palleted with their help.
> Tell them a teary story of a poor girl with no bed for her big boyfriend ... you'll definitely run into sympathy.
> 
> (... and if someone later on gives you the gift of 2 old mattresses, you can turn them into a funky sofa with a nice blanket).





Anjula said:


> I second that idea! Three years ago when I got my place I decided to make a bed frame using europallets because I loved the industrial touch. It was a great idea, super comfy and if you like em big and you like it rough, I cant think of a better bed frame. I had a pleasure of breaking many furnitures with my lovers but the pallets never let me down even in the most ridiculous situations.



This is obviously a great idea! 

Just one question: What is a euro-pallet?


----------



## agouderia

A euro-pallet is the EU normed, standardized wooden underconstruction used to transport packaged goods. They're passed around on a lease system, but there always are a few spare. Ask at your local Lidl, Aldi or home repairs store.
Good luck!


----------



## Yakatori

In this US, you don't see them quite as frequently as the similar enough Industrial pallets. Of course, either are readily enough free to be had for anyone who's actually looking out for them. I think, any kind of small, independent_ish_ local retailer is typically more than happy to get rid of a couple in particularly good condition, just to satisfy and acquire a potential new _customer_.

View attachment Euro Pallets.png


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Loopy here are some samples.

You wan get really creative. They even have some for our furry friends! (the four legged ones)

http://pallet-furniture.blogspot.com/2013/08/9-ways-to-create-bed-frames-out-of-used.html


----------



## Leem

DianaSSBBW said:


> Loopy here are some samples.
> 
> You wan get really creative. They even have some for our furry friends! (the four legged ones)
> 
> http://pallet-furniture.blogspot.com/2013/08/9-ways-to-create-bed-frames-out-of-used.html



Cool site with some nice ideas.


----------



## lille

I have zero motivation to go to work today. I'm tired and just want to go back to bed.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

2 hrs left, not sure if i am gonna make it. 

Job search time!


----------



## ODFFA

Xyantha Reborn said:


> 2 hrs left, not sure if i am gonna make it.
> 
> Job search time!



Good luck! Hope you find someplace worthy of you 

---------------
After a long and crazy day, I just spent an hour replying to some AirBnB guests in the rustiest German ever. Wouldn't have thought I'd be able to pull that off. I'm playing co-host for my brother who lives in Australia. Dude owes me bigtime


----------



## Tad

I'm fighting a cold, the world outside is one giant slush puddle which is going to turn into a solid mass of ice overnight, and my son's differential equations professor is basically copying out the textbook that he wrote onto the board as his approximation of giving a lecture on the topic.

And yet for some reason I'm feeling super happy. Almost giddy. I'd dance around if it wasn't that moving my head that rapidly right now isn't a good thing. (And no, I'm not on any medication). Possibly some weird side effect of the cold? I don't know, but I guess I'll just be happy that I'm feeling happy!

ETA: also haven't been very active for the past couple of days because of feeling 'meh,' which has me feeling more jiggly than normal. But that isn't even the source of the happy, just something else to enjoy from the happy.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> my son's differential equations professor is basically copying out the textbook that he wrote onto the board as his approximation of giving a lecture on the topic.


I had a prof in grad school whose "lectures" consisted of writing out equations on the blackboard. The board ran around three sides of the room, and he would cover it all with fine writing (which took most of the hour) and then ask,"Are there any questions?" If someone DID ask a question about some part of the equation, he would answer it by erasing that section of the board and re-writing it.


----------



## Tad

Last night I had to break up a frozen sack of sand to spread on our icy driveway. Enough tossing the lump into the air led to smaller lumps breaking off, but then the small lumps needed breaking up. I could try to cut them up with the edge of the spade, I could smack them with the flat of the spade, I could stomp hard on them ...

IC that I may have broken up those smaller hunks of frozen sand by stomping on them in no small part because I was enjoying the rather intense thigh-quakes this produced :blush:


----------



## Tad

I confess that I'm a hypocrite. I'm a big fan of education, and when people didn't complete secondary school for whatever reason and go back to complete it I'm a big supporter and think they should be proud of what they are doing.

But on those occasions when I'm running late for work and grab a bus to get me close more quickly, I get off at the stop for the Adult Highschool. And some little part of me always thinks "I hope that people don't think that _I'm_ going there.

Some days I'm better at shushing that voice, but there there are days like today where the bus was quite full, with the only open seats being beside a guy who looked like he hadn't had an opportunity to bathe in some days or a rather lovely BBW. Not much of a decision there -- I perched on the open portion of the seat beside the BBW (and really thought about bringing up Dimensions on my phone just in case she somehow noticed, in case she wasn't aware of such things -- but she was so engrossed in her phone that there was no chance she'd notice anything on mine). But when I got off I definitely had that irrational voice going "I hope she doesn't think I'm only now finishing up my high school." Stupid irrational voices


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> I confess that I'm a hypocrite. I'm a big fan of education, and when people didn't complete secondary school for whatever reason and go back to complete it I'm a big supporter and think they should be proud of what they are doing.
> 
> But on those occasions when I'm running late for work and grab a bus to get me close more quickly, I get off at the stop for the Adult Highschool. And some little part of me always thinks "I hope that people don't think that _I'm_ going there.
> 
> Some days I'm better at shushing that voice, but there there are days like today where the bus was quite full, with the only open seats being beside a guy who looked like he hadn't had an opportunity to bathe in some days or a rather lovely BBW. Not much of a decision there -- I perched on the open portion of the seat beside the BBW (and really thought about bringing up Dimensions on my phone just in case she somehow noticed, in case she wasn't aware of such things -- but she was so engrossed in her phone that there was no chance she'd notice anything on mine). But when I got off I definitely had that irrational voice going "I hope she doesn't think I'm only now finishing up my high school." Stupid irrational voices



The awesome thing about this confession (and the general teait of yours, which I [will] keep referring to  ) is that you're _aware_ of the irrationality. Many people wouldn't be.


----------



## fat hiker

ODFFA said:


> The awesome thing about this confession (and the general teait of yours, which I [will] keep referring to  ) is that you're _aware_ of the irrationality. Many people wouldn't be.




What ODFFA said!


----------



## Melian

ODFFA said:


> The awesome thing about this confession (and the general teait of yours, which I [will] keep referring to  ) is that you're _aware_ of the irrationality. Many people wouldn't be.



Definitely. Self-awareness is a rare and impressive thing.


----------



## Tad

I’ve maybe figured out how to better express what annoys me about those thoughts: if instead of dismissing it as a random irrational thought I accept that it says something about how I feel deep down, then it suggests that even a chance of a passing lessening of my various privileges makes me feel insecure. I _like_ to think that my sense of self-worth derives from internal sources and is reasonably grounded, but things like this suggest I’m more externally driven than I like to admit, and more dependent on the various privileges that I happen to be heir to than I want to think about.

Yes, better to be aware than not, but it would be a whole lot better yet to not be (at least in part) a conceited ass in the first place, you know?

PS: But thank you for the nice words.


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Ive maybe figured out how to better express what annoys me about those thoughts: if instead of dismissing it as a random irrational thought I accept that it says something about how I feel deep down, then it suggests that even a chance of a passing lessening of my various privileges makes me feel insecure. I _like_ to think that my sense of self-worth derives from internal sources and is reasonably grounded, but things like this suggest Im more externally driven than I like to admit, and more dependent on the various privileges that I happen to be heir to than I want to think about.
> 
> Yes, better to be aware than not, but it would be a whole lot better yet to not be (at least in part) a conceited ass in the first place, you know?
> 
> PS: But thank you for the nice words.



I do completely get that. It's hard not to want the congratulations instead of the raised eyebrow, even when your neocortex condemns the notion that an eyebrow needs raising. You know how the world currently works. Add to that the presence of a lovely BBW? Pssssh. The universe was not going easy on you that day.

Being a social creature does come with that annoying desire to belong and be liked. Giving it up in the name of logic & compassion isn't always plain sailing, even for the most wonderful of people. The opposite often comes more naturally. And that _is _frustrating.


----------



## rellis10

I don't know if anyone else does this, but I confess that I use my arm as a pillow a lot when I sleep. Even with pillows I feel more comfortable resting my head on my hand/forearm first.


----------



## dwesterny

I use my upper arm as a pillow. Unless I'm in bed with an FFA, in which case they always use my upper arm as their pillow.


----------



## rabbitislove

Upper arm IS the best pillow


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that my other half bought me a box of 18 chocolate bars which arrived on wednesday. 

There are currently 6 left. :eat2:


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> I confess that my other half bought me a box of 18 chocolate bars which arrived on wednesday.
> 
> There are currently 6 left. :eat2:



Such restraint!

Also: good on your other half.


----------



## tankyguy

I hate fish and almost everything that comes from the sea.
I'll only eat deep fried clams, calamari and one specific brand of store bought fish cakes.

Why can't I live above a nice Italian Bistro?


----------



## loopytheone

loopytheone said:


> I confess that my other half bought me a box of 18 chocolate bars which arrived on wednesday.
> 
> There are currently 6 left. :eat2:



Update: They were all gone by Sunday evening. That was a marvelous way to spend four days!


----------



## ODFFA

tankyguy said:


> I hate fish and almost everything that comes from the sea.
> I'll only eat deep fried clams, calamari and one specific brand of store bought fish cakes.
> 
> Why can't I live above a nice Italian Bistro?



YES :bow: Seafood is vile.


----------



## AmandaLynn

loopytheone said:


> Update: They were all gone by Sunday evening. That was a marvelous way to spend four days!



I love that kind of weekend.


----------



## dwesterny

tankyguy said:


> I hate fish and almost everything that comes from the sea.
> I'll only eat deep fried clams, calamari and one specific brand of store bought fish cakes.
> 
> Why can't I live above a nice Italian Bistro?





ODFFA said:


> YES :bow: Seafood is vile.



BLASPHEMY!
Steamed Maine lobster with drawn butter and corn on the cob, linguini with white clam sauce, shrimp! How can anyone dislike those?

Greek charcoal grilled octopus, scungili (conch) marinara over friselle, swordfish! 

Not to mention sushi...

Seafood is so diverse and amazeballs.


----------



## Tad

I love seafood in almost all of its forms, and it always puzzles me that some people don't like it. However given the finite supplies in the ocean, concerns about over fishing, and all of that, I'm happy enough to have less competition for the yummies ;-)


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> I love seafood in almost all of its forms, and it always puzzles me that some people don't like it.



Actually it is not that surprising. Especially sea food - not so much fish - has a complex protein structure which is difficult for many people to digest. So everything from it being unpalatable to people having downright allergic reactions is pretty common.
(Like peanuts and strawberries - those are other foods which simply don't suit everyone.)

So not liking something which can give you some form of indigestion is normal.

Also - fish and sea food, especially if not 105% fresh, can be extremely smelly. People with particularly sensitive olfactory sense will find it less enjoyable for that reason.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

tankyguy said:


> I hate fish and almost everything that comes from the sea.
> I'll only eat deep fried clams, calamari and one specific brand of store bought fish cakes.
> 
> Why can't I live above a nice Italian Bistro?



When i am out your way i will do my damnest to eat it all for you!!


----------



## dwesterny

agouderia said:


> Also - fish and sea food, especially if not 105% fresh, can be extremely smelly. People with particularly sensitive olfactory sense will find it less enjoyable for that reason.



These days you're often better off buying frozen fish and thawing it at home. They usually freeze the fish within hours of catching or farming it.


----------



## rellis10

The interview is finally set for Friday and IC I'm alternating between feeling badass and feeling nervous as hell. Also guilty because I know a co-worker who's also up for the interview and she's amazing, if somehow I beat her to the position I'll feel rotten about it... but dammit I need it.


----------



## Tad

rellis10 said:


> The interview is finally set for Friday and IC I'm alternating between feeling badass and feeling nervous as hell. Also guilty because I know a co-worker who's also up for the interview and she's amazing, if somehow I beat her to the position I'll feel rotten about it... but dammit I need it.



I understand that feeling. The thing to remember is that you don't know exactly what they are looking for in that position. Barring sexism (which sadly is a very real possibility still), if she is as good as that, then she may get the job, but also maybe they are looking for particular traits or knowledge that you have. Give it your best and try not to feel too guilty or crushed, no matter the outcome.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

tankyguy said:


> I hate fish and almost everything that comes from the sea.
> I'll only eat deep fried clams, calamari and one specific brand of store bought fish cakes.
> 
> Why can't I live above a nice Italian Bistro?



Everything from the sea is the best!
Just had Shrimp with broccoli for lunch. I mostly eat seafood and fish.


----------



## lille

My dad just proposed to his girlfriend and I have really mixed feelings. She great and I'm super happy for them. I also know it's going to be hard on my mom because she isn't 100% about the guy she's dating. Also I guess I'll have step siblings. I met one once but the other is in California. I sort of knew it was coming but never really thought about it.


----------



## Surlysomething

I haven't had the best year since I was last here.


----------



## agouderia

We are very sorry to hear that Surly - but at the same time happy to welcome you back!


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't had the best year since I was last here.





agouderia said:


> We are very sorry to hear that Surly - but at the same time happy to welcome you back!



Agouderia caught my feelings exactly. We're here if you want to talk about it, or if you want to talk about anything but it.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't had the best year since I was last here.



Welcome back! Here's to a better 2017


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> I haven't had the best year since I was last here.



I sure hate to hear this but I will echo the other sentiments in that it is good to see you back around. For a while hopefully?


----------



## LeoGibson

So, I took a few pics, one I posted in the nekkid thread, and a couple others that were front views, one covering my junk and the other full on with no covering at all. I have them in a file site and sent a link to a female friend to another pic that was on that site. I just now realized that after doing the exact same thing on photobucket by not locking down all my pics so only the one I want showed can be seen, I did lock my photobucket, but never did this site. I really hope she didn't see them, the awkwardness level will be high. Not so much for me, but for her. Hopefully she didn't wander about looking at other albums. Yep, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lol leo, omg im sorry but lololol, ah memories!!


----------



## lucca23v2

Lol.. sorry Leo.. but that is like a medicine cabinet. Most people snoop around in the medicine cabinet..

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeoGibson

Hahaha. Thanks, but I'm gonna keep to my private fantasy and say that she never saw it. As long as she never brings it up that is!

ETA: In truth I don't mind the one that I'm covered in as I'll likely post that one here at some point since I put up the rear view already, but the one that is full on is the one that will crank up the ick factor. :blush:


----------



## rabbitislove

I just put in my first application for a job in Alberta. Alright universe, lets see what you've got next for Rabbit


----------



## agouderia

rabbitislove said:


> I just put in my first application for a job in Alberta. Alright universe, lets see what you've got next for Rabbit



Congratulations! So you're taking Justin Trudeau up on his offer that Canada will always be open to those who need to flee "he-who-must-not-be named"....


----------



## DianaSSBBW

rabbitislove said:


> I just put in my first application for a job in Alberta. Alright universe, lets see what you've got next for Rabbit



Sending out SUPER POSITIVE VIBES! May Alberta offer you great opportunities.


----------



## Melian

rabbitislove said:


> I just put in my first application for a job in Alberta. Alright universe, lets see what you've got next for Rabbit



Good luck!!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Good luck!!


----------



## Anjula

rabbitislove said:


> I just put in my first application for a job in Alberta. Alright universe, lets see what you've got next for Rabbit



Omg! Fingers crossed! &#129310;&#127997;&#129310;&#127997;&#129310;&#127997;


----------



## ODFFA

rabbitislove said:


> I just put in my first application for a job in Alberta. Alright universe, lets see what you've got next for Rabbit



Back to Canadia! I'm jealous. Realllly hope all works out to make that happen.


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that if we have one more power cut this morning, I am going to throw my laptop out the damn window.


----------



## lille

I went wedding dress shopping for the first time today. It feels so freakin weird to not be telling my fiancé about the dresses and showing him pictures, normally I tell him just about everything.


----------



## Anjula

lille said:


> I went wedding dress shopping for the first time today. It feels so freakin weird to not be telling my fiancé about the dresses and showing him pictures, normally I tell him just about everything.



So exciting! You can always show us when we have a safe pic
Thread hahaha what kind of dress are you looking for? Something big and puffy princes like or modern sleek tightly wrapped one?


----------



## lille

Anjula said:


> So exciting! You can always show us when we have a safe pic
> Thread hahaha what kind of dress are you looking for? Something big and puffy princes like or modern sleek tightly wrapped one?



I'm going for more soft and romantic. The wedding is going to be rustic, the venue I love is a big barn and there's a horse on property and I could arrive in a horse drawn carriage if I want.


----------



## Anjula

lille said:


> I'm going for more soft and romantic. The wedding is going to be rustic, the venue I love is a big barn and there's a horse on property and I could arrive in a horse drawn carriage if I want.



Omg! Sounds amazing!


----------



## lille

I found my dress!

This is the front runner for venues. 

View attachment IMG_0777.jpg


----------



## bigmac

rabbitislove said:


> I just put in my first application for a job in Alberta. Alright universe, lets see what you've got next for Rabbit




Good luck. Hope you enjoy my homeland.


----------



## Tad

Yah on finding the dress, and the prospective venue looks lovely!


----------



## Melian

lille said:


> I found my dress!
> 
> This is the front runner for venues.



That's a really nice venue.


----------



## CleverBomb

Men are from bars, women form venues.


----------



## rabbitislove

Melian said:


> That's a really nice venue.



I agree. That looks like a beautiful place to have a wedding


----------



## lille

Thank you guys, I'm super excited.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I miss all of you - I've barely had time to be online 

And I wanted to get into the new debate board but I haven't had time for that either!!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Hubby bought a deep fryer and apparently my concentration today is utterly destroyed. Stupid underlying FFA hormones!


----------



## Tad

When our gas fireplace is on, our cat gets predictably in lust with the heat. When it isn’t on, sometimes she’ll walk up to it and stare at it in a way that has us convinced that she is remembering how much she loves when it is in use, enjoying the memory of the last time and anticipating the next one.

IC that I’m totally imagining you looking at the deep fryer this way.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Lmfao yesss i believe that!!!


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Hubby bought a deep fryer and apparently my concentration today is utterly destroyed. Stupid underlying FFA hormones!



Do you guys like deep fried Mars bars? I used to make those all the time, before my fryer died. *remembers fondly*


----------



## Tad

The only thing my wife has used her deep fryer for is 'rice balls' (basically take a piece of mozzarella cheese, wrap it in a couple of centimeters of risotto, coat that in panko bread crumbs, then deep fry the whole thing). They are the most amazing, hearty, addictive, 'snack' food imaginable. Making the risotto and rolling everything is still pretty time consuming, but being able to cook them up four at a time in the deep fryer makes the whole process somewhat more reasonable and safer.

Some day we'll make something else with it, really we will


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> The only thing my wife has used her deep fryer for is 'rice balls' (basically take a piece of mozzarella cheese, wrap it in a couple of centimeters of risotto, coat that in panko bread crumbs, then deep fry the whole thing). They are the most amazing, hearty, addictive, 'snack' food imaginable. Making the risotto and rolling everything is still pretty time consuming, but being able to cook them up four at a time in the deep fryer makes the whole process somewhat more reasonable and safer.
> 
> Some day we'll make something else with it, really we will





That explains a lot *poke*


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> The only thing my wife has used her deep fryer for is 'rice balls' (basically take a piece of mozzarella cheese, wrap it in a couple of centimeters of risotto, coat that in panko bread crumbs, then deep fry the whole thing). They are the most amazing, hearty, addictive, 'snack' food imaginable. Making the risotto and rolling everything is still pretty time consuming, but being able to cook them up four at a time in the deep fryer makes the whole process somewhat more reasonable and safer.
> 
> Some day we'll make something else with it, really we will



Those risotto/mozzarella balls are indeed great - they're called "Suppli"(alla romana) in Rome or "arancini siciliani" (in Sicily) and are favorite starters there.
One of the few dishes I will go off my "no deep fried food"-rule for.

I simply can't stomach it well, sweet deep fried is worse than salty - way back since I was a kid. Adults always wondered why I said "no thank you" to donuts.


----------



## AmandaLynn

agouderia said:


> Those risotto/mozzarella balls are indeed great - they're called "Suppli"(alla romana) in Rome or "arancini siciliani" (in Sicily) and are favorite starters there.
> One of the few dishes I will go off my "no deep fried food"-rule for.
> 
> I simply can't stomach it well, sweet deep fried is worse than salty - way back since I was a kid. Adults always wondered why I said "no thank you" to donuts.





Who says no thank you to donuts? Wow!


----------



## dwesterny

Tad said:


> The only thing my wife has used her deep fryer for is 'rice balls' (basically take a piece of mozzarella cheese, wrap it in a couple of centimeters of risotto, coat that in panko bread crumbs, then deep fry the whole thing). They are the most amazing, hearty, addictive, 'snack' food imaginable. Making the risotto and rolling everything is still pretty time consuming, but being able to cook them up four at a time in the deep fryer makes the whole process somewhat more reasonable and safer.
> 
> Some day we'll make something else with it, really we will



Yes, arancini is what I know them as. The ones I get have peas and a little meat in tomato sauce with the mozzarella in the middle. Those are the large ones the size of, like, a fist. Delicious..


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yes, soo good. I had it at a restaurant once and fully plan to recreate the experience at home. 

Those sound delicious, Tad!!

I want to try different cultures deep fried food, as well as stuff I've seen on food shows like Jonnycakes


----------



## lucca23v2

A bit nervous about starting a new job.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad

> A bit nervous about starting a new job.



Tequila!

Errr, I mean, good luck, chin up, and they hired you because they want you -- walk in there with a swagger, they are excited that you are starting!


----------



## lucca23v2

Thanks Tad. Truth is.. i haven't given notice at work yet. My background check just went through on friday. I will reach out to the new company tomorrow to make sure everything is ok. Once i know it is, then i will officially give notice. My worry is that this is when it gets busy at work and i kind of feel like i am leaving at the wrong time, but i have to look out for me. The new job is better hours, same work, a title of Administrator/Operations Manager plus more $. I could not pass it up.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Grats!! You definately need to put you first. 

When they were doing my background check I was irrationally nervous; like what if i committed a crime and forgot?!?


----------



## lucca23v2

Lol.. Xy.. that is how i feel. It is crazy. At least it will know today one way or another.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Grats!! You definately need to put you first.
> 
> When they were doing my background check I was irrationally nervous; like what if i committed a crime and forgot?!?



I don't know about Canada, but here in Pennsylvania, it is very easy to do a State Police criminal background check, they do cost $10. All the information in entered online and you "Enter" submit. If no problems come up, a certificate can be printed from any computer right away. If a problem "red flag" appears you then receive a letter in the mail in about 10 days with the explanations. 

I do them for work and for my mother's business all the time.

CONGRATULATIONS LUCCA!!


----------



## bigmac

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Grats!! You definately need to put you first.
> 
> When they were doing my background check I was irrationally nervous; like what if i committed a crime and forgot?!?



The RCMP did a background check on me when I was becoming a Park Ranger. I loved that the document produced stated that "_it appears_ the applicant has no criminal code convictions." I was thinking well if you guys don't know for sure who the hell does.


----------



## lucca23v2

DianaSSBBW said:


> I don't know about Canada, but here in Pennsylvania, it is very easy to do a State Police criminal background check, they do cost $10. All the information in entered online and you "Enter" submit. If no problems come up, a certificate can be printed from any computer right away. If a problem "red flag" appears you then receive a letter in the mail in about 10 days with the explanations.
> 
> I do them for work and for my mother's business all the time.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS LUCCA!!



Thanks! extra characters for this post.


----------



## lucca23v2

DianaSSBBW said:


> I don't know about Canada, but here in Pennsylvania, it is very easy to do a State Police criminal background check, they do cost $10. All the information in entered online and you "Enter" submit. If no problems come up, a certificate can be printed from any computer right away. If a problem "red flag" appears you then receive a letter in the mail in about 10 days with the explanations.
> 
> I do them for work and for my mother's business all the time.
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS LUCCA!!



Thanks! extra characters for this post...........


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I think I made my co-op cry today. Tried to give me the same bullshit "sure i'll do it" - but i am not his mom, so my response was "do what? How can you do it when you don't understand what i am asking for. Let's take the time to go over this together.


----------



## loopytheone

I made that horrible social error where I asked if a lady was pregnant and she was really just fat.

Thankfully the lady in question was a cat and didn't care. She did then bite me though.


----------



## dwesterny

The caster/wheel on my big and tall man's office chair cracked when I sat down today. I assume it was defective and would have broken regardless of who sat on it. 

View attachment IMG_20170328_141634.jpg


----------



## Melian

dwesterny said:


> .... it was defective and would have broken regardless of who sat on it.



A likely story


----------



## AmandaLynn

dwesterny said:


> The caster/wheel on my big and tall man's office chair cracked when I sat down today. I assume it was defective and would have broken regardless of who sat on it.



This type of thing generally calls for a celebratory dessert!


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> I made that horrible social error where I asked if a lady was pregnant and she was really just fat.
> 
> Thankfully the lady in question was a cat and didn't care. She did then bite me though.



How dare you! You should know that especially cats are extremely sensitive to fat shaming... 

We had a dainty petite kitty who really went around constantly scoffing at all the big cats and then zooming up trees to continue pestering them from above, where they couldn't follow. Very embarrassing, but she got away with it since she was so cute.


----------



## Tad

IC that it has taken all that I have just to stay awake this afternoon at work. I feel bad for having been pretty much completely unproductive. Well, cleaned my desk up a bit, but other than that ....


----------



## Crumbling

dwesterny said:


> The caster/wheel on my big and tall man's office chair cracked when I sat down today. I assume it was defective and would have broken regardless of who sat on it.



I note that the gas piston has done the thing where it's pushed through the base and is now touching the floor. #justfatguythings


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> I note that the gas piston has done the thing where it's pushed through the base and is now touching the floor. #justfatguythings



Hahaha, yeah they don't last long.


----------



## lucca23v2

IC.. this new job is giving me anxiety. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

lucca23v2 said:


> IC.. this new job is giving me anxiety.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



Maybe this will help: think about the most irritating people at your old job, and imagine them trying to do this one. It may not cure your anxiety, but at least you'll have a good laugh.


----------



## lucca23v2

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Maybe this will help: think about the most irritating people at your old job, and imagine them trying to do this one. It may not cure your anxiety, but at least you'll have a good laugh.


I think often if i want to go back to where i was and i honestly don't, but I miss being a cog. The work doesn't bother me. That i can do. I get anxiety when efiling returns because money will be deducted from peoples account. 

I just have to keep reminding myself to:
A - take a deep breath.
B - the company is the one liable, not me (this doesn't really work because I still feel responsible)

And C - this is not a life or death situation.

People keep saying I will get over it. I guess I will. This is my first time being the actual person to submit efilings to the government besides my own and it is a bit overwhelming.



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ODFFA

lucca23v2 said:


> I think often if i want to go back to where i was and i honestly don't, but I miss being a cog. The work doesn't bother me. That i can do. I get anxiety when efiling returns because money will be deducted from peoples account.
> 
> I just have to keep reminding myself to:
> A - take a deep breath.
> B - the company is the one liable, not me (this doesn't really work because I still feel responsible)
> 
> And C - this is not a life or death situation.
> 
> People keep saying I will get over it. I guess I will. This is my first time being the actual person to submit efilings to the government besides my own and it is a bit overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk



It's obvious you're a brainy lady, so you've got that going for you :happy:

Caution is a good thing, but you needn't expect superhuman accuracy from yourself. I'm sure being a first-timer does factor into the anxiety. Some or most of that will probably subside in time. Best of luck <3


----------



## lucca23v2

ODFFA said:


> It's obvious you're a brainy lady, so you've got that going for you :happy:
> 
> Caution is a good thing, but you needn't expect superhuman accuracy from yourself. I'm sure being a first-timer does factor into the anxiety. Some or most of that will probably subside in time. Best of luck <3


Thank ODFFA. Believe it or not, in a week I am already use to it. I have had a few mistakes that turned out well thankfully. I owned up to the mistakes which they were impressed and happy about. 

I figure the worse they can do is fire me. So i get a few months off before going back to my old job..lol. but things are all good.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that one of my bosses was teasing a coworker of mine for gaining weight and it makes me soooo awkward to listen to! I realised after a moment that it makes me awkward to overhear because I associate it with flirting, as I'm such a troll and a tease to my other half.  That's why I felt like I was overhearing something I shouldn't be, hah!


----------



## AmandaLynn

loopytheone said:


> I confess that one of my bosses was teasing a coworker of mine for gaining weight and it makes me soooo awkward to listen to! I realised after a moment that it makes me awkward to overhear because I associate it with flirting, as I'm such a troll and a tease to my other half.  That's why I felt like I was overhearing something I shouldn't be, hah!




I can so see myself reacting the same way.


----------



## Tad

IC that this place has influenced my thought processes over time ... one of the first things I noticed upon entering this waiting room is that it has couple of 1.5x wide chairs and some rows of seating without arms.

Used to be a topic that came up quite a bit, in the old, more active and activist, days. Can't think of the last time I saw the topic brought up, but I guess I'm just programmed to notice such things now.


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> IC that this place has influenced my thought processes over time ... one of the first things I noticed upon entering this waiting room is that it has couple of 1.5x wide chairs and some rows of seating without arms.
> 
> Used to be a topic that came up quite a bit, in the old, more active and activist, days. Can't think of the last time I saw the topic brought up, but I guess I'm just programmed to notice such things now.



Clearly this place has influenced you in more ways than one *poke*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My cat loved my boob too aggressively - now it is bruised (marching and kneading)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tad said:


> IC that this place has influenced my thought processes over time ... one of the first things I noticed upon entering this waiting room is that it has couple of 1.5x wide chairs and some rows of seating without arms.
> 
> Used to be a topic that came up quite a bit, in the old, more active and activist, days. Can't think of the last time I saw the topic brought up, but I guess I'm just programmed to notice such things now.




Lol Tad--- I do that now, too. Look around a waiting room at the size of the chairs....and always think of Russell Williams' posts about fat activism. He said he would always ask for bigger chairs in waiting rooms if none were available. 
Never thought about it before then.
I also think of another poster from past days that worried about toilets that were hanging on the wall (instead of sitting on the floor). They hang from the wall at my job...something I most likely would have never even noticed without reading that thread on Dims so long ago.

Do want to say though...that since I've started paying attention, there do seem to be more "big people" chairs in some places.


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that I keep reading the Fat Sexuality board and being surprised that I can't relate to anything there. Despite knowing full well that I'm asexual and have no interest in sexual things. I'm honestly not sure what else I was expecting. :doh:


----------



## Tad

IC that I don’t have nearly the physical nor mental stamina to be a caregiver (or just a &#8216;good wife’, in the older cultural usage of the phrase). 

In other words, with the wife unable to do a lot of things because of one hand being in a cast (and needing to be elevated much of the time), and our cat having a load of problems right that require extra cleaning and laundry, I’m just not keeping up as well as I should, because I lose track of what still needs to be done (lack of adequate focus), or remember but just can’t bring myself to do one more thing, or just sit down for a break because I’m tired and don’t get up again in time to get everything done.

So much admiration to people who can spend hours straight doing chores and keep the efficiency up. I never pretended that was me, but it has really hit me these past couple of weeks just how far short of the mark I fall on that front!

I also C (ack a dual confession, not a single one!) that I think I have to give in and finally look at getting physio for my elbow. When drinking tea starts to hurt I can’t really pretend that it isn’t much of a bother


----------



## Anjula

Tad- I understand it to well. I seriously admire people who can do all the tasks. Like, how is one suppose to have a career, home, kids, be fit, have social life and sleep? Like how? Que? I can't get my dogs and house under control and I don't work lol or workout for that matter hahaha 

Anyway at least you're doing your best, and that is admirable, really. 


IC that my sex drive is still fucking high and I feel like a pervert all the time. I was in a polish war museum today, reading about horrible things and mass murders etc and there was a guy(fat obv) just fucking walking around and my mind went blank for a sec and next thing I know I'm fucking him in my head. I've been so horny since I can't wait for my fat baby to get back home. At what age does it stop!??? I feel like a teenage boy ready to fuck whoever walks and fits my idea of fuckable.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Anjula said:


> IC that my sex drive is still fucking high and I feel like a pervert all the time.At what age does it stop!???



It varies, depending on how long you live.


----------



## rabbitislove

Anjula said:


> I've been so horny since I can't wait for my fat baby to get back home. At what age does it stop!??? I feel like a teenage boy ready to fuck whoever walks and fits my idea of fuckable.



I feel you sister. I got turned on watching Cool Runnings on Netflix because of John Candy this past week. I feel like when I hit 28-29 I became a super horndog. Im almost 31 and it still hasnt worn out. When does your fat sweetie come home?


----------



## Anjula

rabbitislove said:


> I feel you sister. I got turned on watching Cool Runnings on Netflix because of John Candy this past week. I feel like when I hit 28-29 I became a super horndog. Im almost 31 and it still hasnt worn out. When does your fat sweetie come home?



I'm doomed than. I need to check that guy out  
He came home yesterday after work around 9pm but he's less into sex than I am hahahaha poor guy


----------



## LeoGibson

Anjula said:


> Tad- I understand it to well. I seriously admire people who can do all the tasks. Like, how is one suppose to have a career, home, kids, be fit, have social life and sleep? Like how? Que? I can't get my dogs and house under control and I don't work lol or workout for that matter hahaha
> 
> Anyway at least you're doing your best, and that is admirable, really.
> 
> 
> IC that my sex drive is still fucking high and I feel like a pervert all the time. I was in a polish war museum today, reading about horrible things and mass murders etc and there was a guy(fat obv) just fucking walking around and my mind went blank for a sec and next thing I know I'm fucking him in my head. I've been so horny since I can't wait for my fat baby to get back home. At what age does it stop!??? I feel like a teenage boy ready to fuck whoever walks and fits my idea of fuckable.



Don't feel bad. You're defenitely not alone. I'm 43 and I'm still the same way. Maddening at times but whatever, it beats the alternative. At least for me anyways. 



Dr. Feelgood said:


> It varies, depending on how long you live.



:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Anjula

LeoGibson said:


> Don't feel bad. You're defenitely not alone. I'm 43 and I'm still the same way. Maddening at times but whatever, it beats the alternative. At least for me anyways.



I don't feel bad! But getting wet in a really inappropriate situations is annoying as fuck because my mind literally goes blank. 

For example right now I'm on a train to gdansk, I'm suppose to be studying for an exam I have later today but there is a gorgeous baby faced chubby baby sitting across from me and I just can't get my eyes off his jiggling tummy


Guys update: he's sitting next to a slim guy and the contrast! God have mercy!


----------



## dwesterny

Anjula said:


> I don't feel bad! But getting wet in a really inappropriate situations is annoying as fuck because my mind literally goes blank.
> 
> For example right now I'm on a train to gdansk, I'm suppose to be studying for an exam I have later today but there is a gorgeous baby faced chubby baby sitting across from me and I just can't get my eyes off his jiggling tummy
> 
> 
> Guys update: he's sitting next to a slim guy and the contrast! God have mercy!


I need to find a seat on the train across from you...


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

You mean 2 seats?


----------



## Jeannie

Anjula said:


> I don't feel bad! But getting wet in a really inappropriate situations is annoying as fuck because my mind literally goes blank.
> 
> For example right now I'm on a train to gdansk, I'm suppose to be studying for an exam I have later today but there is a gorgeous baby faced chubby baby sitting across from me and I just can't get my eyes off his jiggling tummy
> 
> 
> Guys update: he's sitting next to a slim guy and the contrast! God have mercy!



I don't know your age, but 35-45 is INSANE! Brace yourself!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> You mean 2 seats?



Are you implying that the width of my posterior region is such that I would not fit within the confines of a single seat?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Are you implying that the width of my posterior region is such that I would not fit within the confines of a single seat?



I think each side of your posterior would fit in a seat.

Besides, FFA like whole rounded doubles and triples =p


----------



## extra_fat_guy

IC that sometimes I just want to give up on everything. I just don't see the point in fighting for things that I am never going to get. Seems like my weight is keeping employers from taking a chance on me. They don't say that, but I feel like that plays a big part of it.


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that there is only eight days left until I see my other half for the first time and I am excited and terrified (so many planes! Such a long journey!). And still slightly sick (goddamn farm and goddamn doctors for giving me the least useful handsoap ever!). 

...I also confess, that the thought of seeing my man gives me funny feelings. I'm asexual so horny isn't exactly the right word for it, but OMG, I'm gonna get to see him and squeeze him and squish his chub and kiss him all over and aaaaah, I want! :smitten:


----------



## rabbitislove

loopytheone said:


> I confess that there is only eight days left until I see my other half for the first time and I am excited and terrified (so many planes! Such a long journey!). And still slightly sick (goddamn farm and goddamn doctors for giving me the least useful handsoap ever!).
> 
> ...I also confess, that the thought of seeing my man gives me funny feelings. I'm asexual so horny isn't exactly the right word for it, but OMG, I'm gonna get to see him and squeeze him and squish his chub and kiss him all over and aaaaah, I want! :smitten:



Ahhh! So excited for you!  Getting to meet in person and kiss and squeeze the chub is the best :smitten:


----------



## djudex

rabbitislove said:


> Ahhh! So excited for you!  Getting to meet in person and kiss and squeeze the chub is the best :smitten:



I dunno, I think getting the chub squeezed is the best


----------



## loopytheone

rabbitislove said:


> Ahhh! So excited for you!  Getting to meet in person and kiss and squeeze the chub is the best :smitten:



Eeeeee, thank you! I'm so excited too, I'm gonna have to post regular updates on his squishiness. =3



djudex said:


> I dunno, I think getting the chub squeezed is the best



We are both fatties that like other fatties so I'm gonna get to experience both giving and receiving squeezes!


----------



## Tad

I confess that both of us being in stress eating mode at the same time could be dangerous.

On the other hand, with her face filled back out a bit, she looks soooo cuuuuuuute! I know she's going to be frustrated about the weight regain eventually, but it is really hard to say anything right now!


----------



## rabbitislove

IC somedays I love being a part time dog mom to my roommates dogs.

Other days Im blasting Slayer to cope.

(This is after they woke me up howling and the puppy urinated on my router)


----------



## rabbitislove

Tad said:


> I confess that both of us being in stress eating mode at the same time could be dangerous.
> 
> On the other hand, with her face filled back out a bit, she looks soooo cuuuuuuute! I know she's going to be frustrated about the weight regain eventually, but it is really hard to say anything right now!



Damn - that is every chubby chasers conundrum, Tad. We cant help but love more chub! 

In all seriousness, I hope the stress subsides job wise and you find a job that is a good fit. Keep us posted, beloved Master of Moderation and Dad to all of Dims.


----------



## loopytheone

rabbitislove said:


> In all seriousness, I hope the stress subsides job wise and you find a job that is a good fit. Keep us posted, beloved Master of Moderation and Dad to all of Dims.



I vote that Rabbitislove is made official Dims nicknamer and has to nickname/give titles to us all!


----------



## rellis10

Tonight I'm going to be on a podcast based around my hobby, and I confess I'm nervous as fuuuuuck. It's only small, barely anyone listens to it, it's just talking about nonsense... but it doesn't matter, I'm still crapping myself.


----------



## rabbitislove

loopytheone said:


> I vote that Rabbitislove is made official Dims nicknamer and has to nickname/give titles to us all!



Ill have to start a thread


----------



## lille

I love my fiancé but he is home "sick" today (he had an allergic reaction to some soap and is itchy) and it driving me crazy. Friday is the obit day of the week I have home alone becaus I work Sunday to Thursday and he works Monday to Friday. I like spending time with him but this is my only alone time.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Oh yes, I want a rabbitislove nickname!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I've been super busy and every time I glance at Dims I really hope my fav authors and authoresses have written something tantalizing for me.

Totally a double standard, since I havn't written anything in six months, despite desperate drives to.

Write me sexay stuff, plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Me: I suck I am going to fail school this was a terrible idea i am so tired
Also me: 97.5%!? I am fucking awesome! I am sooo amazing! Go me! So worth it!!
Also also Me: omg i am going to fail this next assignment...


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Me: I suck I am going to fail school this was a terrible idea i am so tired
> Also me: 97.5%!? I am fucking awesome! I am sooo amazing! Go me! So worth it!!
> Also also Me: omg i am going to fail this next assignment...



Me: I wonder if the voices in Xy's head argue often. 
Also me: Maybe she's out of her meds
Also also me: ohhh there a taco truck in the parking lot!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Me: I wonder if the voices in Xy's head argue often.
> Also me: Maybe she's out of her meds
> Also also me: ohhh there a taco truck in the parking lot!



You need to get one for each voice in my head...then eat both on my behalf. Plz and ty. My mind is in accordance with this plan.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Me: I suck I am going to fail school this was a terrible idea i am so tired
> Also me: 97.5%!? I am fucking awesome! I am sooo amazing! Go me! So worth it!!
> Also also Me: omg i am going to fail this next assignment...



Although I am not seriously proposing myself as a model of sanity, this sounds like me in every project I've ever undertaken. So FWIW, at least you know there are two of us.


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that I learnt a lesson about not pushing myself on saturday.

Heatwave weather, physical labour at the farm, a poorly ventilated barn... you can all probably imagine what happened. I've never had heat stroke before and I had very little warning it was about to happen. Just suddenly throwing up everywhere, unable to see properly, unable to talk or think straight.... *shudders*

Take care of yourselves in the heat, friends.


----------



## LeoGibson

loopytheone said:


> I confess that I learnt a lesson about not pushing myself on saturday.
> 
> Heatwave weather, physical labour at the farm, a poorly ventilated barn... you can all probably imagine what happened. I've never had heat stroke before and I had very little warning it was about to happen. Just suddenly throwing up everywhere, unable to see properly, unable to talk or think straight.... *shudders*
> 
> Take care of yourselves in the heat, friends.



Scary deal. Heat stroke can be very serious. I'm glad you're ok. Rest and get plenty of fluids as you recover and be cautious going forward as you will be more susceptible to them now that you've had one. Although a little on the pricey side, pedialyte is the best thing to drink when you need to stay hydrated plus water as well. Pro tip: You can do regular Gatorade as well, but put a pinch (or two depending on the size) of salt, preferably Himalayan or Kosher and not just plain table salt, in your Gatorade or even 2-3 times a day in your water. It will help your body absorb more of the liquid and give you better hydration. 

Out of curiosity, how warm was the temperature there during the heatwave?


----------



## loopytheone

LeoGibson said:


> Scary deal. Heat stroke can be very serious. I'm glad you're ok. Rest and get plenty of fluids as you recover and be cautious going forward as you will be more susceptible to them now that you've had one. Although a little on the pricey side, pedialyte is the best thing to drink when you need to stay hydrated plus water as well. Pro tip: You can do regular Gatorade as well, but put a pinch (or two depending on the size) of salt, preferably Himalayan or Kosher and not just plain table salt, in your Gatorade or even 2-3 times a day in your water. It will help your body absorb more of the liquid and give you better hydration.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how warm was the temperature there during the heatwave?



Yeah, the farm wanted me to come in the next morning and carry on working in even hotter weather but I told them to get lost, hah. The weather is actually hotter here than on the day I got heatstroke but I'm not doing physical labour or standing in a red-hot barn so I'm coping much better.

I wish I had something like that, I was just drinking water in the morning. And by the time I started throwing up there was no point the staff keep giving me stuff to drink (which was plain water anyway!) coz I just threw it all right back up again. That was probably the scariest thing to be honest, that I couldn't even get any fluids in because my stomach was just constantly heaving.

And this is going to sound extremely tame, but I think it was about 80-85 fahrenheit outside. But the barn has awful ventilation and was full of people and animals so it was much much hotter inside.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Glad you are safe, loops!

A trick we learned is that the blood vessels in your hands and feet are closer to rhe surface, meaning that if you stand in or soak your hands for 10 min in cold water it quickly and safely lowers your core temp.

Also icecubes in the boobs work, in a pinch lol


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Also icecubes in the boobs work, in a pinch lol



But only if you're wearing a white shirt and no bra.


----------



## LeoGibson

loopytheone said:


> Yeah, the farm wanted me to come in the next morning and carry on working in even hotter weather but I told them to get lost, hah. The weather is actually hotter here than on the day I got heatstroke but I'm not doing physical labour or standing in a red-hot barn so I'm coping much better.
> 
> I wish I had something like that, I was just drinking water in the morning. And by the time I started throwing up there was no point the staff keep giving me stuff to drink (which was plain water anyway!) coz I just threw it all right back up again. That was probably the scariest thing to be honest, that I couldn't even get any fluids in because my stomach was just constantly heaving.
> 
> And this is going to sound extremely tame, but I think it was about 80-85 fahrenheit outside. But the barn has awful ventilation and was full of people and animals so it was much much hotter inside.



Tame for my standards for sure due to where I live, but to where you live and what you are acclimated to that is pretty doggone high!

Now that you know, just make sure to pack in the fluids well ahead of time like the night before and the morning of and take a few minutes every half hour or so to stop, cool off, and drink some water or other recovery fluids. Plus what Xy said is also a good idea. Either submerse your wrists in ice cold water or take an ice cube and run it along the inside of your wrists where the arteries are closest to the skin.


----------



## fat hiker

LeoGibson said:


> Scary deal. Heat stroke can be very serious. I'm glad you're ok. Rest and get plenty of fluids as you recover and be cautious going forward as you will be more susceptible to them now that you've had one. Although a little on the pricey side, pedialyte is the best thing to drink when you need to stay hydrated plus water as well. Pro tip: You can do regular Gatorade as well, but put a pinch (or two depending on the size) of salt, preferably Himalayan or Kosher and not just plain table salt, in your Gatorade or even 2-3 times a day in your water. It will help your body absorb more of the liquid and give you better hydration.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how warm was the temperature there during the heatwave?




Heat stroke can indeed be very serious - and as Loopy's ordeal shows, 'it's not the heat, it's the humidity' and lack of air movement.

Give me 100F and 25% humidity over 80F and 98% humidity any day!

And Texas Gatorade must have a lot less sugar in it than the Canadian edition, if it's effective against dehydration in hot weather. The recommended drink here for rehydration after mild heat stroke is orange juice cut half'n'half with water, with a pinch of salt - gets rid of the sugars that makes it harder to absorb the water, and adds the potassium (from the orange juice) and the sodium (from the salt) that help the absorption of water and the rebalancing of electrolytes in the body.

Gatorade back in the 1980s was like that here, but today Canadian market Gatorade is essentially flat orange soda pop. Far too sweet, no potassium, almost no sodium.


----------



## LeoGibson

fat hiker said:


> Heat stroke can indeed be very serious - and as Loopy's ordeal shows, 'it's not the heat, it's the humidity' and lack of air movement.
> 
> Give me 100F and 25% humidity over 80F and 98% humidity any day!
> 
> And Texas Gatorade must have a lot less sugar in it than the Canadian edition, if it's effective against dehydration in hot weather. The recommended drink here for rehydration after mild heat stroke is orange juice cut half'n'half with water, with a pinch of salt - gets rid of the sugars that makes it harder to absorb the water, and adds the potassium (from the orange juice) and the sodium (from the salt) that help the absorption of water and the rebalancing of electrolytes in the body.
> 
> Gatorade back in the 1980s was like that here, but today Canadian market Gatorade is essentially flat orange soda pop. Far too sweet, no potassium, almost no sodium.



Agreed. That's why it's not ideal, but with a healthy pinch of salt it brings the fluid and electrolyte absorption back into a better range. Me personally, I prefer pedialyte or just good cold water with a pinch of salt in it. But in extreme cases pedialyte for sure.


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> And this is going to sound extremely tame, but I think it was about 80-85 fahrenheit outside.



Glad you're okay again Loopy!

Nevertheless - and not to sound nasty - I've been laughing my head off at UK newspaper reporting on the "killer heat-wave". We're talking about 85-90°F/30-32°C. By those standards, the most populated regions of the world would be oversized cemeteries. And it lets me wonder how the British ever survived being a colonial power ... 



fat hiker said:


> Give me 100F and 25% humidity over 80F and 98% humidity any day!



My world - summer in the Levant


----------



## loopytheone

LeoGibson said:


> Agreed. That's why it's not ideal, but with a healthy pinch of salt it brings the fluid and electrolyte absorption back into a better range. Me personally, I prefer pedialyte or just good cold water with a pinch of salt in it. But in extreme cases pedialyte for sure.



The trouble is though, when I actually had heat stroke I couldn't drink anything, and anything I managed to force down just got threw up again straight away. So at what point would the pedialyte etc be useful? Before that point, I guess?



agouderia said:


> Glad you're okay again Loopy!
> 
> Nevertheless - and not to sound nasty - I've been laughing my head off at UK newspaper reporting on the "killer heat-wave". We're talking about 85-90°F/30-32°C. By those standards, the most populated regions of the world would be oversized cemeteries. And it lets me wonder how the British ever survived being a colonial power ...
> 
> My world - summer in the Levant



Hey now, this is about 10 degrees hotter than usual all of the sudden, with very high humidity! I think most people would struggle if you suddenly changed things that dramatically! Not to mention, nowhere around here has air con or even good ventilation or anything; my house is like a greenhouse. 

It's one thing to have high temperatures in a place designed to deal with them and another completely to have them in a place like this. When I had heat stroke? There were no fans, nowhere cold to put me, not even a place with good ventilation; the best they could do was an office with a single window open. I also took them half an hour to realise that I needed to be manually cooled down; nobody teaches us what to do when we/other people are in trouble from the heat. As much as I laugh about it, I got to a point where I was on my own and couldn't breathe properly and had palpiations and couldn't see and couldn't remember what day of the week it was or anything like that. And I was left like that for 30 mins. They then let me walk a mile on my own in the sun. The lack of first aid knowledge when it comes to heat stroke could very easily have _killed_ me.


----------



## LeoGibson

loopytheone said:


> The trouble is though, when I actually had heat stroke I couldn't drink anything, and anything I managed to force down just got threw up again straight away. So at what point would the pedialyte etc be useful? Before that point, I guess?



Yes, before it reaches that point. Load up the night before work when the temp is forecasted to be high and then again the next morning before work and take frequent breaks, every 30 minutes or so to cool down and drink more water. Unfortunately if you let it get to the point you were at, about the only thing that will help is IV fluids. If that's not an option then very, very small sips as many as you can take but not big enough to make you regurgitate.


----------



## loopytheone

LeoGibson said:


> Yes, before it reaches that point. Load up the night before work when the temp is forecasted to be high and then again the next morning before work and take frequent breaks, every 30 minutes or so to cool down and drink more water. Unfortunately if you let it get to the point you were at, about the only thing that will help is IV fluids. If that's not an option then very, very small sips as many as you can take but not big enough to make you regurgitate.



Ah, okay, thank you. You see, I've never heard advice like this before. I hadn't really had a break since about.... 11 am? And it was 3pm when I got sick, so the 4 hours without stopping or drinking probably wasn't a good idea.


----------



## LeoGibson

loopytheone said:


> Ah, okay, thank you. You see, I've never heard advice like this before. I hadn't really had a break since about.... 11 am? And it was 3pm when I got sick, so the 4 hours without stopping or drinking probably wasn't a good idea.



You're welcome. It's kind of ingrained here where I live how to deal with it. From May through September-October it is usually 90F and up with 85-95% humidity and I work outside most of the day with periods of it being moderate to intense physical labor. Heat exhaustion, sickness, and strokes are very real day-to-day possibilities.


----------



## Hole

I confess that I feel trapped, suffocated, and lost.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Hole said:


> I confess that I feel trapped, suffocated, and lost.



I regularly look around here to see if you've posted anything. It saddens me to see that this is the first thing in years. 

Keep your chin up lady.


----------



## Anjula

Hole said:


> I confess that I feel trapped, suffocated, and lost.



That's a shitty thing to feel. From my experience it's best to free yourself from whatever makes you feel that way. No matter how hard it is or what part of your life it is. I onced made a decision that affected my entire life. In a blink of an eye I've found myself with no love, no money, no support. I was standing in my apartment wondering how the hell im going to survive (not materialisticly but mentally). I've moved in with my brother and slowly started "walking again". I wasn't able to get out of bed first, eat or do anything. I had to learn how to live again, reevaluate my life and get back on track. It takes some time but it's worth it.


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that my ass just committed vandalism and I'm very ashamed. :doh:


----------



## Anjula

It's not really a confession but have you guys realized how much easier Ed Sheeran had made FA lives? 
Next time I pick up a guy for a night I will put "shape of you" as a theme song lol 
But seriously nbd for me personally because I have like a million ways of saying "i love your fat body" but all those less straightforward just have to put this song on and maybe a wink and giggle HOW CUTE IS THAT 

its also a good rhythm to fuck, just saying 

I feel like I'm the Pervy uncle of this forum


----------



## Tad

I confess that I'm going to have to look up who Ed Sheeran is :doh: (Music is so splintered these days that it can be so easy to be ignorant of someone that millions of people like :-/ )


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Me and my coworkers are all doing nothing until we leave early today lol


----------



## ODFFA

Anjula said:


> /snippety-snip/ I have like a million ways of saying "i love your fat body" but all those less straightforward just have to put this song on and maybe a wink and giggle HOW CUTE IS THAT
> 
> its also a good rhythm to fuck, just saying
> 
> I feel like I'm the Pervy uncle of this forum



I looove thinking of different ways to convey that exact message. And you're our beloved resident pervy uncle, with the exception that I don't think anyone would mind sitting on your lap 



Tad said:


> I confess that I'm going to have to look up who Ed Sheeran is :doh: (Music is so splintered these days that it can be so easy to be ignorant of someone that millions of people like :-/ )



He has a very smooth, "pretty" vocal. I confess I sing vicariously through people, so I adore a pretty vocal (provided it's not too all-over-the-place). But most of his lyrics have a decent amount of substance and he makes magic with an acoustic guitar.



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Me and my coworkers are all doing nothing until we leave early today lol



Write us a story already! [Read: from what I can tell, you seriously deserve this break  ]


----------



## rabbitislove

Anjula said:


> It's not really a confession but have you guys realized how much easier Ed Sheeran had made FA lives?
> Next time I pick up a guy for a night I will put "shape of you" as a theme song lol
> But seriously nbd for me personally because I have like a million ways of saying "i love your fat body" but all those less straightforward just have to put this song on and maybe a wink and giggle HOW CUTE IS THAT
> 
> its also a good rhythm to fuck, just saying
> 
> I feel like I'm the Pervy uncle of this forum



Why do you live in Poland? We could be vegan pervy FFA best friends. I dont normally like Ed Sheeran but I will dance to that song in my car


----------



## squeezablysoft

rabbitislove said:


> Why do you live in Poland? We could be vegan pervy FFA best friends. I dont normally like Ed Sheeran but I will dance to that song in my car



All y'all need to come to the U.S. so we can have an FFA gang.
We have literally tons of fat ppl and deep-fried, sugar-coated supersized everythings.
I'm not vegan but I am FFA and pervy, and as the great Loaf of Meat once sang "Two out of three ain't bad", right?


----------



## rabbitislove

squeezablysoft said:


> All y'all need to come to the U.S. so we can have an FFA gang.
> We have literally tons of fat ppl and deep-fried, sugar-coated supersized everythings.
> I'm not vegan but I am FFA and pervy, and as the great Loaf of Meat once sang "Two out of three ain't bad", right?



Join on in. The FFA girl gang excludes no fat-lovin' lady!


----------



## landshark

Anjula said:


> It's not really a confession but have you guys realized how much easier Ed Sheeran had made FA lives?
> Next time I pick up a guy for a night I will put "shape of you" as a theme song lol
> But seriously nbd for me personally because I have like a million ways of saying "i love your fat body" but all those less straightforward just have to put this song on and maybe a wink and giggle HOW CUTE IS THAT
> 
> its also a good rhythm to fuck, just saying
> 
> I feel like I'm the Pervy uncle of this forum



I'm not a big fan of Ed Sheeran but that song makes me...well it makes me just want to go impale my wife. There I said it!


----------



## Anjula

ODFFA said:


> I looove thinking of different ways to convey that exact message. And you're our beloved resident pervy uncle, with the exception that I don't think anyone would mind sitting on your lap
> 
> He has a very smooth, "pretty" vocal. I confess I sing vicariously through people, so I adore a pretty vocal (provided it's not too all-over-the-place). But most of his lyrics have a decent amount of substance and he makes magic with an acoustic guitar.





rabbitislove said:


> Why do you live in Poland? We could be vegan pervy FFA best friends. I dont normally like Ed Sheeran but I will dance to that song in my car



IC females never liked me so you liking me makes me stupidly happy. 

Odie! Thank you! I have a pretty severe social anxiety so telling me my favourite people of my favourite place want to seat on my pervy lap makes my day. and the idea of some of our boys in my lap makes me horny

Rabbit! you and me friends? That's ridiculous. It's like a dream come true. You being vegan and FFA? And pervy? And my friend? It's unacceptable, things like that doesn't exist, it's a trap. Don't try to fool me and than crush my lil veggie based heart, I'm a gentle creature. can you imagine them poor boys tho? Our duo vs the hot fatties in a bar/pub/street ? 

Ed Sheeran is weirdly cute to me. I wouldn't mind making him fatter lol his songs are not my style at all, I don't listen to this kind of music but *somehow* I know every fucking song and I sing it all the time. 



squeezablysoft said:


> All y'all need to come to the U.S. so we can have an FFA gang.
> We have literally tons of fat ppl and deep-fried, sugar-coated supersized everythings.
> I'm not vegan but I am FFA and pervy, and as the great Loaf of Meat once sang "Two out of three ain't bad", right?



Yes! Join us! Let's be a pervy gang! 



happily_married said:


> I'm not a big fan of Ed Sheeran but that song makes me...well it makes me just want to go impale my wife. There I said it!



Hahahaha that's the spirit! I've told you guys, it's the perfect FA song


----------



## LeoGibson

I don't know much about Ed Sheeran, but what I've heard I've liked, but two songs that never fail to lift my spirits and make me turn it up to 11 are Whole Lot Of Rosie and Fat Bottom Girls. Make of it what you will.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

We are a peervy lot! 

Usually i feel more...resource guarding(?) around females but i feel like with big boys there is enough to go around


----------



## ODFFA

Anjula said:


> IC females never liked me so you liking me makes me stupidly happy.
> 
> Odie! Thank you! I have a pretty severe social anxiety so telling me my favourite people of my favourite place want to seat on my pervy lap makes my day. and the idea of some of our boys in my lap makes me horny



Happy and horny is a good place to be. You're most welcome  Turns out we're social anxiety twins, too. I nevvvver would've guessed it about you, our little firecracker. But then, I guess that's not really how it works, since anxiety's not a personality type. But now I have even more to admire you for :happy: 

------

As for confessions: we haven't had water in 4 days. It came back on for about an hour last night and at least I got a shower in, but the water was brown and gross. It was a fun little adventure to begin with, but I'm kiiind of over it now.


----------



## Anjula

ODFFA said:


> Happy and horny is a good place to be. You're most welcome  Turns out we're social anxiety twins, too. I nevvvver would've guessed it about you, our little firecracker. But then, I guess that's not really how it works, since anxiety's not a personality type. But now I have even more to admire you for :happy:
> 
> ------
> 
> As for confessions: we haven't had water in 4 days. It came back on for about an hour last night and at least I got a shower in, but the water was brown and gross. It was a fun little adventure to begin with, but I'm kiiind of over it now.



cheers Odie! To our lovely lifes filled with cracking anxiety hahahaha 
People are usually surprised because I'm actually pretty good with people but it requires a lot of inner battling. With internet i usually don't care about what people think about me (actually I don't care irl either) but dims is a place I call home and would much rather be liked than hated/ ignored. 

Regarding your confession I quite often forget you live in Africa. I have very very very little knowledge of the continent, just a handful of friends from there and a brain that has been flooded with media image of it so please don't take offense if I said something borderline stupid/ignorant. SA from my knowledge has a pretty western standards of living, doesn't it? I've heard that in many African countries there is a massive water deficit, does SA has been affected as well or it's just a random lack of water and I'm being a total shit?


----------



## ODFFA

Eh, I don't think of any question asked out of genuine interest as offensive  We have a pretty Western standard of living in SA, yes. Though I feel like that's being tested a bit lately. We have a very Trump-like president and, try as we might, we can't get him impeached. He's doing some real tangible damage to our economy.

But the water thing isn't directly related to all that. There's a drought here in Cape Town and we've had some tight water restrictions placed on us. We've been showering over buckets and flushing our toilets once a day with said bucket-water for months now. I don't know what's up with the water in my neighbourhood getting _cut off _lately though. Oh well. I remind myself each day that I don't live in North Korea and then it all falls back into perspective.


----------



## Anjula

ODFFA said:


> Eh, I don't think of any question asked out of genuine interest as offensive  We have a pretty Western standard of living in SA, yes. Though I feel like that's being tested a bit lately. We have a very Trump-like president and, try as we might, we can't get him impeached. He's doing some real tangible damage to our economy.
> 
> But the water thing isn't directly related to all that. There's a drought here in Cape Town and we've had some tight water restrictions placed on us. We've been showering over buckets and flushing our toilets once a day with said bucket-water for months now. I don't know what's up with the water in my neighbourhood getting _cut off _lately though. Oh well. I remind myself each day that I don't live in North Korea and then it all falls back into perspective.



Ehh I wouldn't deal well with water restriction, I love long showers and baths. And being able to flush my toilet lol North Korea is probably way worst but I hope it's gonna rain soon in Cape Town and you will get water back!


----------



## djudex

Anjula said:


> Ehh I wouldn't deal well with water restriction, I love long showers and baths. And being able to flush my toilet lol North Korea is probably way worst but I hope it's gonna rain soon in Cape Town and you will get water back!



I couldn't imagine my life without long showers...time to emigrate Odie!


----------



## agouderia

Not to be cynical - but showering is one of the last of your worries when you have real water supply problems. 

This is the actual problem - 



Anjula said:


> And being able to flush my toilet lol



I had to spend three days completely without water this spring because the local phone company thought the mountain villages are in need of high-speed internet. In doing so, they cut our main water line.

That meant buckets of water for the toilette from our neighbor, brushing teeth with bottled water, no salad since you need too much water to wash it - and showering on the beach (fortunately it was already warm enough for that).

In most countries - except extremely dry desert regions such as Chad, Sudan, etc. - it mostly is an issue of water storage and supply infrastructure - not so much real water shortage. Also boiling down to hydro-engineering and plumbing know-how on the ground. 
Watch the movie "Mamma Mia" - cheesy as it may sound - to get an idea of the water supply deficiencies in my Levantine world.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

djudex said:


> I couldn't imagine my life without long showers...time to emigrate Odie!




We can import her! To Canada! We can share her. Whats between Ontario and Alberta (nothing, pretty much, right?) Lol


----------



## ODFFA

Xyantha Reborn said:


> We can import her! To Canada! We can share her. Whats between Ontario and Alberta (nothing, pretty much, right?) Lol



Hell YES. Take me now, Canadia!


----------



## squeezablysoft

Can I come to Canadia too?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Yes - We will have the largest collection of FFA! Then the big boys will flock to us!


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yes - We will have the largest collection of FFA! Then the big boys will flock to us!



It's bad enough when you and I get together...imagine if there were more. LOL.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Bahaha! I have NO idea what you are talking about 

The hubby just said "lots of bruises".


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Bahaha! I have NO idea what you are talking about
> 
> The hubby just said "lots of bruises".



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. He gets it (and he loves it  ).


----------



## dwesterny

Sorry we're limiting the inflow of FFAs to Canada when we renegotiate NAFTA.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Sorry we're limiting the inflow of FFAs to Canada when we renegotiate NAFTA.



FFA are exempt! Free flow of fat admiration is essential to world peace.

The trade agreements come into play when BHM want in. Like a club - girls drink for free =p


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The trade agreements come into play when BHM want in.


Canada ain't the only thing I won't be getting inside of anytime in the foreseeable future.


----------



## lille

My fiancé and I went to a BDSM convention yesterday and it was amazing. Also I had my first dungeon experience. I'm super happy but exhausted and have an endorphin hangover.


----------



## rabbitislove

lille said:


> My fiancé and I went to a BDSM convention yesterday and it was amazing. Also I had my first dungeon experience. I'm super happy but exhausted and have an endorphin hangover.



That sounds amazing! Ive never been to a dungeon and don't know if I'd want to, but I am happy for you! And the endorphin rush of playing :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Anjula

lille said:


> My fiancé and I went to a BDSM convention yesterday and it was amazing. Also I had my first dungeon experience. I'm super happy but exhausted and have an endorphin hangover.



BDSM convention sounds aawesome!


----------



## lille

rabbitislove said:


> That sounds amazing! Ive never been to a dungeon and don't know if I'd want to, but I am happy for you! And the endorphin rush of playing :smitten::smitten:


The play party/dungeon certainly was an experience. I wasn't entirely sure what to expect but it was a really cool energy, everybody was just doing their thing and everyone was cool, even if what one person was doing wasn't Simeon else's thing. Everyone was super nice too. 



Anjula said:


> BDSM convention sounds aawesome!


It was amazing. I learned some cool stuff and had so much fun.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Sounds super fun, I think I'm the sort of person who would only really be comfortable doing BDSM with someone I'd been with for awhile though. Yay trust issues.


----------



## lille

squeezablysoft said:


> Sounds super fun, I think I'm the sort of person who would only really be comfortable doing BDSM with someone I'd been with for awhile though. Yay trust issues.




I only played with my fiancé. Most people were with their partners or had prenegotiated the scene.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've always suffered from impostor's syndrome, I've learned to just deal with it. My company recently asked me to move to a different state and work with a sister company we do business with. I was moved there to fix the company. It's all sorts of broken and what not. It's really cool that they think I'm responsible and qualified enough to handle this job. 

For the first time in my career I feel WAY out of my element. It's SO broken and it almost seems unrepairable. It's just...fucking hard. Every day there's something new that is completely and utterly broken. I have a lot support and my manager is amazing. (She makes me want to be a strong woman). I just don't know if I can do this.


----------



## Tad

Hozay: well, you can fix processes and tools, but people have to be willing to be fixed, and that is not always a given ... so even though you are more awesome than you give yourself credit for, I can understand being nervous. But the good news is that with that much broken, there should be lots that you can improve fairly easily, get some early victories, and then hopefully most of the people there will get behind you.

Best of luck, and I can't think of anyone I'd rather send out on a job like that.


----------



## lille

I got a phone call from my dad this morning, apparently he is getting married today. They are doing a private ceremony on their boat but then they are having a little reception with my brother and her son. He did the same thing when he got engaged, he didn't even tell me he was planning it and just told me after it happened. Want to be happy for them but I am also really hurt but he didn't even think to even tell me it was happening before this morning.


----------



## Tad

That sucks, Lille


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> That sucks, Lille



Thanks Tad. What makes it so difficult is that everybody expects me to just be happy for him.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> Thanks Tad. What makes it so difficult is that everybody expects me to just be happy for him.



Seriously? It doesn't strike most people as shoddy to the point of verging on insulting that he doesn't tell you such things until so late on?

I mean, maybe he is one of those people who have cat-levels of relationship skills, so those that know him are vaguely surprised that he remembered at any point to inform anyone he wasn't bumping into face-to-face of what was going on in his life. Even so I'd at least expect a "It sucks that he doesn't remember to keep people in the loop more, has to make it frustrating for you" type of response.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> Hozay: well, you can fix processes and tools, but people have to be willing to be fixed, and that is not always a given ... so even though you are more awesome than you give yourself credit for, I can understand being nervous. But the good news is that with that much broken, there should be lots that you can improve fairly easily, get some early victories, and then hopefully most of the people there will get behind you.
> 
> Best of luck, and I can't think of anyone I'd rather send out on a job like that.



Always the voice of reason. You are far too kind with your words. Thank you Tad.


----------



## Tad

How's it going Hozay? Found any firm footing yet, or are you still scrabbling through the brokenness?


----------



## Tad

IC that I was a bit disapointed when the power came back on work this morning, after a 45 minute outage. I was kind of down with having a non-computer oriented day.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

After nearly a decade of either stark dark/white shirts, hubby is flaunting in BRIGHT hawaiin shirts (yes, from hawaii). They look really good.

And sometimes, when he is sitting, i get a liitttllee peep of belly button, which is super hawwwt.


----------



## Anjula

Xyantha Reborn said:


> After nearly a decade of either stark dark/white shirts, hubby is flaunting in BRIGHT hawaiin shirts (yes, from hawaii). They look really good.
> 
> And sometimes, when he is sitting, i get a liitttllee peep of belly button, which is super hawwwt.



that is hot indeed! My bf recently gained some weight and all his shirts are having a hard time counting him so his belly is always poking through 

IC that after 9+ years of Naruto in my life Ive just recently came to realisation that Choji is really hot. Might be because I was never interested in teens (lol) and he is finally an adult but jeez, he is so HOT. Also I've found a super cute pic on narutopedia with a caption " Ch&#333;ji's dreams of a girl who admires him for his appetite." Like, how majorly FA is that? 
Conclusion: Im a perverted old woman. Also I feel like its time to write some fan fiction eheheheh Anju would appreciate a fine piece of ass like Choji. Also whats up with his wife? Karui makes no sense :/ 

View attachment Screen Shot 2017-07-27 at 18.38.10 copy.png


----------



## Melian

Xyantha Reborn said:


> After nearly a decade of either stark dark/white shirts, hubby is flaunting in BRIGHT hawaiin shirts (yes, from hawaii). They look really good.
> 
> And sometimes, when he is sitting, i get a liitttllee peep of belly button, which is super hawwwt.



Was he doing it before the bday party, or was that the gateway drug?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Melian said:


> Was he doing it before the bday party, or was that the gateway drug?



he was doing it before but i am liking the vibrant fat guy look more and more - quite charming, really. He started in June when i bought him his first one, and he went out and bout like six more


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

My hubby pulled a dwes

Me: going to make alfredo tonight. Be afraid.
Him: ok i'll be Alfraido

Ugh


----------



## freakyfred

IC that despite my better judgement, I made a private instagram to post more risque stuff. It's been actually pretty fun however! It's helped my confidence a bit cause I haven't been feeling too hot about myself lately.


----------



## ODFFA

IC: I'm a ball of nerves. Definitely in the wrong frame of mind for the awkward family calls I know will be streaming in. I'd absolutely press the skip button on today if I could.


----------



## Tad

Wishing you strength and serenity, Odette!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Ic i love fucking with Dwes's mind


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ic i love fucking with Dwes's mind



Story time!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> Story time!




Apparently he finds me liking posts about animal semen disturbing

Edit: a horse's semen motility that i want to buy from in future, and about frozen semen in breed preservation of aussies.


----------



## Crumbling

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Apparently he finds me liking posts about animal semen disturbing
> 
> Edit: a horse's semen motility that i want to buy from in future, and about frozen semen in breed preservation of aussies.



You should sign him up for newsletters from 'selected stock' producers.
I'm sure he'd be really excited to receive his quarterly bulletin from 'Bovine Elite'


----------



## dwesterny

I thoroughly enjoyed reading three paragraphs on the quality and efficaciousness of a horse's semen. It was fascinatimg although they forgot to add tasting notes.


----------



## Tad

In a couple of weeks I'm taking a road trip with some friends down to stay at another friend's place for the weekend and have fun / be in denial that our whole group is in the midst of turning fifty.

And it is close enough that I'm beginning to stress about access to food for the weekend. We have a 7-8 hour drive each way, and the friend we are staying with is not a big eater so even when they think they are being generous on food it is pretty marginal (when we've visited them as a family we've made sure to have some time on our own each day to grab a snack). I'm sure any marginal hunger I'd experience would do me no harm, but I just get stressed at the thought of being hungry and not having access to food (but at the same time I don't want to look like a pig bringing my own stash of snacks)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> I just get stressed at the thought of being hungry and not having access to food (but at the same time I don't want to look like a pig bringing my own stash of snacks)



You could bring a Limburger cheese and offer to share.


----------



## AuntHen

Tad said:


> ...I don't want to look like a pig bringing my own stash of snacks)



Be a pig Tad!!! This would stress me out too. I would have secret stashes all up in my suitcase 


ETA: Oh my word, I just saw the tags for this thread... dying : ))


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> In a couple of weeks I'm taking a road trip with some friends down to stay at another friend's place for the weekend and have fun / be in denial that our whole group is in the midst of turning fifty.
> 
> And it is close enough that I'm beginning to stress about access to food for the weekend. We have a 7-8 hour drive each way, and the friend we are staying with is not a big eater so even when they think they are being generous on food it is pretty marginal (when we've visited them as a family we've made sure to have some time on our own each day to grab a snack). I'm sure any marginal hunger I'd experience would do me no harm, but I just get stressed at the thought of being hungry and not having access to food (but at the same time I don't want to look like a pig bringing my own stash of snacks)



Do it! I took a crap ton of snacks on my last holiday and was kinda secretive about them until I realised my friend also had just as many snacks squirrelled away in her various bags! Between us we must have taken a dozen chocolate bars, a big tub of savoury biscuits, flapjacks, crisps, regular biscuits... I'd say it is a fat person thing but my friend is all of 90 lbs.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I bring crap loads of "sharing" food that the hubby can then eat. Like, a wheel of cheese, or amazing crackers. Stuff that i brought ostensibly because i want to share...but mainly for the hubby...and then it isn't akward because i brought it so can eat it whenever


----------



## Tad

LOL, I love the people here. Thanks for all the snack support ^^^^

We are driving down to Boston, so I'll have to be careful about what foods I can take across the border, but yah, maybe I'll bring some 'sharing snacks' for the first part of the drive (pre-border), to help set the 'we should have snacks' feeling. (and some border-OK things in my bag to help me get through the rest of the weekend). 

It used to be that I could count on waking up first, going for a walk and pick up some 'first-breakfast' before anyone else was awake and thinking about food (and then join them for a second breakfast), but as we get older, more of the other guys wake up early too, so I can't count on this.


----------



## Tad

IC that I have no alcohol tolerance anymore. Went out with ex-coworkers last night, only had a couple of pints of cider, and I feel like I'm made of glass this morning


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> IC that I have no alcohol tolerance anymore. Went out with ex-coworkers last night, only had a couple of pints of cider, and I feel like I'm made of glass this morning


I know the feeling!! It sucks to get old!! The other day I had 4 vodka and cranberry hea y on the cranberry light on the vodka and by the time I left I felt a bit buzzed. I use to be able to pound back 8 of those before getting buzzed. Now 1 or 2 glasses of good wine will knock me on my ass.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## squeezablysoft

Re: Tads snack situation, this is kinda what's happening with me back at my mom's house. She's a never-been-fat person who eats like an anorexic bird and pretty much fat shames me into doing the same. And since I don't drive and there's no public transport out this way, I can't even sneak out for anything. I'll be going back to college next fall, so obviously this year can't go by fast enough for me (my mom is really pushing for me to still live with her instead of going back in the dorms, but also obviously that isn't happening).


----------



## agouderia

I've never had any alcohol tolerance stomach-wise - noticed that when I was about 14.

I can only drink to a certain point - then I can tell only one more sip will send me head over to the bathroom. Since I am still fully aware of that, it's when I'm tipsy but far from drunk.

Was pretty disgusting in late teen years, as I sometimes had to clean up after the others who didn't know their stop point.

It helps today that I am a picky drinker, drink only for taste, focussing on pleasure and not inebriation.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

agouderia said:


> It helps today that I am a picky drinker, drink only for taste, focussing on pleasure and not inebriation.



In other words, you have class.:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I refused to sign off on user acceptance testing.
My boss overrode me with approval.
Then, now that it sucks, said "someone must have hacked my computer and approved that email, i never woild have done that."

Yes. Someone hacked into your corporate computer JUST to approve that UAT email.

IC i want to be on whatever drugs these people are on...


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I refused to sign off on user acceptance testing.
> My boss overrode me with approval.
> Then, now that it sucks, said "someone must have hacked my computer and approved that email, i never woild have done that."
> 
> Yes. Someone hacked into your corporate computer JUST to approve that UAT email.
> 
> IC i want to be on whatever drugs these people are on...



Wow, just ....that is so crazy, that if you put it in a story people would go 'nah, people aren't _that _foolish.' 

I hope you manage to get away from these people soon


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I hope so too, Tad. Though I have mentally checked out, which makes yr 2 uni easier to focus on.

Fulltime work + full time school = sleepy


----------



## fat hiker

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I refused to sign off on user acceptance testing.
> My boss overrode me with approval.
> Then, now that it sucks, said "someone must have hacked my computer and approved that email, i never woild have done that."
> 
> Yes. Someone hacked into your corporate computer JUST to approve that UAT email.
> 
> IC i want to be on whatever drugs these people are on...



I think it's a common drug in the White House these days; witness the mass deletion of tweets after Sen. Strange lost in Alabama!

"What, I never supported him, never did that, it wasn't me......."


----------



## dwesterny

I think I'm getting too fat for my chair... 

View attachment IMG_20170928_091550.jpg


----------



## agouderia

Looks like a perfect fit to me. ...


----------



## loopytheone

OMG Dwes, stop posting your FFA porn on random threads!  Said no-one, ever! <3


----------



## dwesterny

agouderia said:


> Looks like a perfect fit to me. ...


Next thing you know you'll tell me these shirts are a goood fit.



loopytheone said:


> OMG Dwes, stop posting your FFA porn on random threads!  Said no-one, ever! <3



Will never stop. 

View attachment IMG_20160512_174144.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160321_151903.jpg


View attachment IMG_20160428_164408.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Dwes, agouderia likes well dressed men; wear a nice fitting suit =p


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Dwes, agouderia likes well dressed men; wear a nice fitting suit =p



Us unrefined types are happy with the super tight shirt pics though!


----------



## agouderia

Ladies - you underestimate me.

I actually am a big fan of shirt number 3 - even though I would probably change the buttons on that one - nice matching dark gray mother-of-pearl ones. White buttons on dark shirts/blouses - gender neutral fussiness here - look dated to me and often make a top look cheap.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Haha that's awesome =p
---

Got lyme disease. It's treatable, being treated, and the meds are making me feel like utter shit.


----------



## agouderia

Take good care of yourself and get well soon Xy!

Lyme disease it not funny - it's good if it's diagnosed early and treated well with anti-biotics.
Also - take an annual test for 5 years to make sure it really left your system. 
A school friend's father had it undiagnosed and died from the long term cerebral complications in his 60ies.

I caught it 20 years ago - most likely walking my brother's dog in the woods. Luckily I found a good doctor over it, was treated with hammer anti-biotics and have been fine ever since.

It does have one longer term effect though: 2 years ago I wanted to be listed as stem cell donor for a friend's co-patient, first tests looked like a good match. But having had lyme disease is an absolute exclusion criterion for Eurotransplant - was pretty bummed about that. Don't know how the regulations are in Canada & the US.


----------



## Tad

Oh geezer Xy, glad it was caught and is being treated, but so sorry you caught it. How long is the course on the medications?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thanks guys! 3 weeks on strong antibiotics. Before i started treatment i had aspirations of it being more of a vacation, but its more like a constant flu where i can only be up for 2-4 hrs at a time...hoping to write a bit while i am able to be awake!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

This blood clinic i am at to get blood drawn for a test is suppper sketch.


----------



## ODFFA

Bossman wants to see me tomorrow morning to talk business. Time for me to take on more responsibility...already. A lot more, by the sound of it. All good things! I'm lucky to be working for such a nice, brilliant man. I just... wish he was a better trainer  and that my brain wasn't so determined to turn every new development into a total anxiety fest :blink:


----------



## Tad

I hope that went soothingly, Odette!

=======================

I confess that I got fairly stressed today when I was out of work-snacks, out of change for the vending machine, and had no time to go out and re-stock snacks. Apparently I'm that addicted to some combination of the blood-sugar hit and the small reward of a piece of chocolate or a simple cookie. (in the end I saved my afternoon by making a hot chocolate with three creamers in it)


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> I confess that I got fairly stressed today when I was out of work-snacks, out of change for the vending machine, and had no time to go out and re-stock snacks. Apparently I'm that addicted to some combination of the blood-sugar hit and the small reward of a piece of chocolate or a simple cookie. (in the end I saved my afternoon by making a hot chocolate with three creamers in it)



...I'd make a joke about this being why you're chubby, but I just ate half a cake meant for six people in one go even after having a big dinner. :doh:


----------



## Tad

Yes, snacking is part of why I'm chubby  Which is why it is bad to be without snacks! 

And meh, those 'suggested portion' bits are clearly nonsense ;-)


----------



## squeezablysoft

Oh noes, there's nothing like being snackless to ruin a good day or make a bad day even worse! Yeah, I think those suggested serving sizes where intended for juvenile hamsters,
you have to at least triple them for humans (and for chubby humans, well, just make it an even dozen  ).


----------



## swamptoad

&#729;u&#653;op &#477;p&#305;sdn s&#305;&#613;&#647; &#607;o &#1503;&#1503;&#592; bu&#305;&#647;&#305;&#633;&#653; &#633;o&#607; &#477;z&#305;bo&#1503;od&#592; &#654;&#1503;n&#633;&#647; &#305; &#647;&#592;&#613;&#647; ss&#477;&#607;uo&#596; &#305;


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thinking about writing a second book in one of my series. Went back to re-read it and get a feel for my chars again. Ended up intimidating myself and wondering how I would manage to make a following book good enough


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Thinking about writing a second book in one of my series. Went back to re-read it and get a feel for my chars again. Ended up intimidating myself and wondering how I would manage to make a following book good enough



Think of it as a chance to stretch yourself, authorially (which probably isn't a real word, but should be). I have faith that you can do it!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I like that word, haha!

I have the same character who harrassed me into writing the first one harrassing me about the follow up. He is a relentless, unapologetic jerk! I'm like stop sidetracking me from my current efforts!!


----------



## agouderia

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Thinking about writing a second book in one of my series. Went back to re-read it and get a feel for my chars again. Ended up intimidating myself and wondering how I would manage to make a following book good enough



If your character has a legit case on his/her side, then go for it. 

I've frequently had the situation myself - and of course we've all read/watched sequels of stories. Good ones and ones where in the end you can say - mehh, that didn't really do the character any justice.

More for my own use, I come up with a small set of questions to help decide whether it's worth starting to write (or also go watch/buy a sequel!():

Does the new part contribute new important facets to the character, develop him/her further?

Is the further storyline with the character development actually credible??
(This is often were the mistake is made - also with really acclaimed author/esses).
Or do I need to invent new settings and contexts which have an artificial feel to them?

Will I still think it is a good idea after maybe x number of written pages?

If it's just one isolated episode or side character that keeps hammering in my mind - then how about writing a short story as add on with the one aspect?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Well with my C&C series each character kind of pushed me for their own reasons, and the characters were inconsistent (in some ways) from story to story...because it was based on the perceptions of the active protagonists. 

This one is weirder, because the character who is inspiring (read: forcing. he is a jerk) to write, isn't a) the main protagonist b) doesn't get a happy path. 

Great ideas, and I'm already doing what you recommended and writing some pages and seeing what feels genuine. It's just really hard to switch from analytical to creating writing!!


----------



## Tad

IC that every year when the weather gets colder and the days short and grey, I get the strongest cravings to pretty much crawl into a pantry and do nothing but sit around and eat for the rest of Winter. Only a month or so ago my desires were more about combining fat and fit, holding my weight constant while getting stronger and fitter, but right now I'd be cool with turning into a total blob.

It always amazes the difference in the strength of my fat desires during different times of year. Makes me wonder how much other people get this, and how much fat-kink related relationships have better chances if started at some times of year versus others?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> IC that every year when the weather gets colder and the days short and grey, I get the strongest cravings to pretty much crawl into a pantry and do nothing but sit around and eat for the rest of Winter.



I, on the other hand, would like nothing so much as to crawl into bed and sleep until about the second of February. This may be due to groundhog genes somewhere in the family.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Tad said:


> IC that every year when the weather gets colder and the days short and grey, I get the strongest cravings to pretty much crawl into a pantry and do nothing but sit around and eat for the rest of Winter. Only a month or so ago my desires were more about combining fat and fit, holding my weight constant while getting stronger and fitter, but right now I'd be cool with turning into a total blob.
> 
> It always amazes the difference in the strength of my fat desires during different times of year. Makes me wonder how much other people get this, and how much fat-kink related relationships have better chances if started at some times of year versus others?



Yes, I think cold, wintry weather encourages fatness and feeding for sure. Something about storing up calories for the potential famine ahead and wanting to snug down and be cozy and hibernate. Like we're bears or squirrels or something. Then there's the nonstop feasting marathon that is the holiday season, beginning with Halloween candy, peaking with Thanksgiving and Christmas until finally finishing at New Year's Eve. Then comes the brief New Year's resolution diet, which usually lasts 1-2 weeks and is followed by a deprivation induced binge that continues until the last of the post-Valentine's Day sale candy is gone. Plus all the layers of winter wear make everyone look a bit puffed up, and do a nice job of concealing all the little rolls and bulges, so it's easier to convince oneself that "nobody can tell if I put on a couple pounds" than it is during swimsuit weather. 

Considering that, Canada should be an FA paradise while here in sunny Florida it's a miracle any fatties can be found at all! But there is something about the American South (not to be confused with South America) that encourages obesity too, in fact the most obese states in the nation are southern states. All I can think is either the hot and humid conditions discourage Southerners from engaging in as much physical activity as our Northern neighbors and/or the higher poverty levels down south might result in Southerners consuming more cheap, fattening food.


----------



## Tad

SqueezablySoft, a few more of factors to consider (not saying they are the case, just to think about):

- maintaining body temperature in cold or hot conditions burns calories. While the south has more heat and the north has more cold, from what I understand people may spend more time in the minimal-effort temperature zone with AC than with heating -- maybe because being a little cool is a bit uncomfortable, but being a little warm can leave you sweaty, which most people like to avoid much of the time?

- My impression is that the American south has less population concentration into large urban centres. A pretty consistent pattern is that suburbs are fatter than high density urban cores, and small towns tend to be even fatter than suburbs. New York and New England of course have lots of big old cities, Canada actually has a higher portion of people living in cities than the US does, while my impression is that the US south has more sprawling, low density cities fading into smaller cities and towns, and not as much areas where it is normal to walk and use transit?

- With regards to Florida in particular I think the average age is higher due to the number of retirees in the state. Areas dominated by younger people (like around colleges) tend to adopt a more 'youthful' culture with more activities, more focus on fitness and fashion, and so on. I'd guess that areas with more older folk might generally tend to align themselves more with those interests?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> - With regards to Florida in particular I think the average age is higher due to the number of retirees in the state.



I believe this is true throughout much of the south, not only because a lot of older people want to go somewhere warm, but also because the economy is less robust and everything -- from housing to you name it -- costs less. Both Arkansas and Oklahoma have become magnets for retirees because they're as warm as Florida, but at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## FatAndProud

I don't know, but I love the South. Men approach me much more than they did up North! Northern men do not like ssbbw as much, I'm convinced  Bring on them good, ol' boys!


----------



## lille

I spent more than I was planning to on Black Friday. And everything I bought is for the dog. At least I got the crate I've been eyeing for months for $75 off.


----------



## Anjula

lille said:


> I spent more than I was planning to on Black Friday. And everything I bought is for the dog. At least I got the crate I've been eyeing for months for $75 off.



Dog is gonna be happy  Ive splurged on the 11.11 on AliExpress and everything Ive bought was for the dogs so I feel you girl!


----------



## Tad

There is a park near us that has been fenced off for re-construction, but not much has happened with it yet. Wife and I noticed that some people had been in there (from looking at the changes of control in the Pokemon Go gym in the park), and had been wondering if there was a way in still. 

We took a look this weekend and were really puzzled because we even saw a guy in there with his dog, so presumably he'd not climbed the fence. But we didn't see anyway in.

Then it suddenly hit me that the gap between one post and a wall was probably wide enough for thin people to slide through, we'd just dismissed it because no way was either of us sliding through that gap.

So IC that sometimes I forget that not everyone is as thick as I am!


----------



## lille

Anjula said:


> Dog is gonna be happy  Ive splurged on the 11.11 on AliExpress and everything Ive bought was for the dogs so I feel you girl!




Ooh, what did you get them?


----------



## fat hiker

Anjula said:


> Dog is gonna be happy  Ive splurged on the 11.11 on AliExpress and everything Ive bought was for the dogs so I feel you girl!



Nov. 11 is a big shopping day in Poland? Here's it's a solemn commemoration (of the end of World War I).


----------



## agouderia

fat hiker said:


> Nov. 11 is a big shopping day in Poland? Here's it's a solemn commemoration (of the end of World War I).



Which makes it a joyous day in Poland - national independence after 120 years of territorial division and foreign rule by tsarist Russia, the Austrians and Prussia.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Winter actually makes me want to be more active. Granted, winter in Houston is anywhere from the 40's to70's.


----------



## LeoGibson

agouderia said:


> Which makes it a joyous day in Poland - national independence after 120 years of territorial division and foreign rule by tsarist Russia, the Austrians and Prussia.



Thats one of my favorite things about history. The perspective always changes depending on which side youre on.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Been bemoaning the fact that I have been getting no callbacks on my resume...

...now have a pretty solid job offer in an internal det....
...and an interview externally...

Now i am stressing thst I may have to chose!!


----------



## Tad

when it rains it pours .... in this case in a good way!

I hope they both sound good, and work out -- but that choosing is not too stressful


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Been bemoaning the fact that I have been getting no callbacks on my resume...
> 
> ...now have a pretty solid job offer in an internal det....
> ...and an interview externally...
> 
> Now i am stressing thst I may have to chose!!



I'm glad you are getting somewhere with finding a new job.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Thanks all! Got the job i wanted with the $$ i wanted. Now to semi slack off over christmas!!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Thanks all! Got the job i wanted with the $$ i wanted. Now to semi slack off over christmas!!



Holy $41t that was quick! Shows how much they wanted you 

Was it the internal one or the external? 

And of course, massive congrats!!!!!!! :bow::bow::bow:


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Thanks all! Got the job i wanted with the $$ i wanted. Now to semi slack off over christmas!!



Hooray, congratulations! =D


----------



## BurgerMePlease

xyantha reborn said:


> thanks all! Got the job i wanted with the $$ i wanted. Now to semi slack off over christmas!!



congratulations!


----------



## BurgerMePlease

I confess that I just mixed a can of dark sweet cherries with a gigantic glob of Nutella, topped off with whipped cream and ate it all by myself.


----------



## Tad

BurgerMePlease said:


> I confess that I just mixed a can of dark sweet cherries with a gigantic glob of Nutella, topped off with whipped cream and ate it all by myself.



How would you rate the taste? Something you'd try again?


----------



## BurgerMePlease

I liked it. It didn't look very appetizing but it satisfied my chocolate craving. Canned cherries tend to be a little mushy so that may be a turn off for some.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> Holy $41t that was quick! Shows how much they wanted you
> 
> Was it the internal one or the external?
> 
> And of course, massive congrats!!!!!!! :bow::bow::bow:



Ty! Heard about it through an old coworker, talked to the hiring manager informally (who i know), did the hr interview. I let them know i was seriously going to pursue another offer, so when i did my in person interview (with five people) on friday at 12...i had the offer by 4pm that day. Negotiated a bit and BAM! New job!

Oh and also some paid and unpaid vacation


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Ty! Heard about it through an old coworker, talked to the hiring manager informally (who i know), did the hr interview. I let them know i was seriously going to pursue another offer, so when i did my in person interview (with five people) on friday at 12...i had the offer by 4pm that day. Negotiated a bit and BAM! New job!
> 
> Oh and also some paid and unpaid vacation



Congratulations Xy!


----------



## ODFFA

Today a colleague confessed to me that my boss is a crack addict with 5 stints of rehab under his belt. He's been showing worrying signs, hence my inquiry. 

So much for having an escape. </3

Apologies for another emo post, Dims. No one around to talk to right now. I've retyped and deleted this post probably 5 times. Been trying not to be a burden. I'll keep trying. I just had to let this out.


----------



## agouderia

Odette - is this the boss you were so far having such a postive experience with?

That would be a heavy blow. There is almost nothing worse than finding out something so problematic about someone you related well with. It sort of pulls the mental rug out from all previous interactions, makes one doubt the sincerity of all of them.
It's an experience where it is totally okay to be very emotional about.

All I can say is bon courage - concentrate on yourself, your work - and on having good holidays to come.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That's not an emo post! Bad bosses/unstable ones are huge stressors in general!

Remember that you, and your performance, are seperate from him and his issues. 

You got this!!!


----------



## Tad

Oh wow Odette, that is crazy stressful :-( best of luck in navigating these tricky waters. From what you have said he seems like a decent guy most of the time, but addictions can be so destructive :-(

But please never feel stressed about posting here. We are all sadly too far to go out for coffee and talk, but that doesn't mean that a bunch of people here aren't here for you in what ways we can be, if only to give you people to vent to.


----------



## loopytheone

I second what everybody else says: You are never a burden here Odette and as you can see, there are a whole ton of people who want to give you love and support!



As for my own confession... I confess that I spent today finally going through some of the links the autism place gave me and I've ended up even more confused than when I started. Mostly I'm confused about what I want out of life, so it's no wonder nothing seemed helpful.

My health problems (and the benefit system over here) mean that I'm never going to be able to work, so all the services for that are pointless for me. But then, what do I want different about my life? There are classes and stuff I'd like to take but I have nobody available to go with me and there doesn't seem to be any help for that. I'd like to volunteer more, but I'm limited by not being able to afford the bus and they cant really help with that either.

But other than that? I'm pretty happy. The happiest I've been in years and years. But that doesn't seem like it should be the right answer, because I'm still disabled, still don't work, stay at home on my own all the time doing nothing etc etc. Like, shouldn't there be something I'm trying to do, aim for? Achieve? Is it okay to be happy living off disability benefits and staying inside all the time? I'm happy, but the world constantly seems to be telling me I shouldn't be.

I'm so confused right now.


----------



## ODFFA

Thanks so much, all of you! God, you guys are the best. I think the main thing getting to me is that I now have to deal with people’s addictions both at home, and now also at work. But, oh well. One good thing is that I work on a sort of month-to-month subcontracting basis. So, if it really comes to it, I can cut my losses in an instant and just walk out. For the moment, I’ll just stick around and keep a watchful eye on the situation.



Loops,
The classes you’d like to take sound like a good solution here. Pity there isn’t someone to help. We all have the need for happiness in life, and part of that is feeling accomplished, feeling productive. It’s easy to say “don’t let society’s cookie-cutter view of what a proper life looks like, dictate yours.” But we’re all influenced by “society,” by norms, by each other. 

People begrudge the ways in which others find happiness allll the time. They see a happy, affectionate couple and they have some shit to say about how it disgusts them. Perhaps they’ll foretell some doom and gloom to comfort themselves. They see someone who comes from a wealthy family, and will never attribute anything to that person’s work ethic. Surely everything must’ve been handed to them. I can sometimes begrudge people being very socially adept and generally free of anxiety. I can forget that they have their own set of challenges, that they don’t live their entire lives on cruise control, however it may appear.

People’s brains function so differently from one another. We forget that very easily, because at the same time, we are so similar. People need different things to be happy. Some people _need _to have their lives be a LOT of work / very little play. They’re at higher risk of burnout than most, but they can go years &#8211; many very fulfilling years &#8211; living this way. Some people _need _the opposite of that. They are perhaps at greater risk of feeling unfulfilled down the line, but they can live more in that opposite space, because their brains thrive there easily. And we all looove to have opinions on exactly what should constitute happiness for all. What must surely be the only possible recipe for balance and fulfilment. What must be done in order to “deserve” happiness.

Again, I could tell you to ignore all that… but you’re not an island. I just hope, in some small way, it’ll help you to read this and know that society can be ridiculous and silly and stringent. And people are exceptionally judgemental. 99% of us. The otherwise-nicest people you’ll ever meet, have very, very harsh judgements about some things. Also… hidden disability is a _bitch._ One that few people even try to understand. I hope it helps to hear that from someone else. You should be able to enjoy the happiness that comes from managing your life the way you genuinely need to. I hope you find a way to feel fulfilled and accomplished in it. There are ways to do these types of less conventional things. We’ll all be here to support you too, as you carve out your own path.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

loopytheone said:


> I'm pretty happy. The happiest I've been in years and years. But that doesn't seem like it should be the right answer, because I'm still disabled, still don't work, stay at home on my own all the time doing nothing etc etc. Like, shouldn't there be something I'm trying to do, aim for? Achieve?



I can only speak from my own experience, but I worked for forty years before I finally achieved my goal: I retired. So now I don't work, stay at home doing nothing (except the _Guardian_ crossword), and I'm the happiest I've been in years and years. You just got there quicker than I did, that's all.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Oh Loops, I so relate to this! I have cerebral palsy plus other assorted issues. I get social security but it's bare survival money, so I feel like when my mother isn't around to help me anymore (she's my only family and is 75 with health problems of her own, so this could happen soon) I'm gonna be miserable if I don't have some other income source, not even getting into the whole issue of how not working or having any marketable skills makes me feel utterly useless and incompetent as an adult human being. But at the same time I know employers are reluctant to hire disabled workers so getting work could be harder for me than for most ppl, plus there are practical considerations of what kind of work can I do that doesn't involve any physical activities and how will I even get to work (I can't drive and also can't transfer myself from my wheelchair to a car seat so just carpooling or Ubering wouldn't work unless someone in the car was strong enough to lift me).

I also have problems with stamina and energy, get tired way too easy, could just be a side effect of living with the mobility issues I've had all my life, but combined with other things like trouble getting motivated and feeling helpless and like everything is pointless, I suspect I'm depressed. Not sure if this is a normal reaction to crappy life circumstances or actual clinical depression but tbh I've felt this way since I was a kid, even in elementary school I felt like I'd never be good enough and didn't handle frustration well, tended to take things out on myself. Then around age 12 it was like all the joy got sucked out of me and my world went flat, my best friend at the time even asked me once why I wasn't any fun anymore. I guess growing up sucks for everyone but I felt so much worse after hitting puberty that for awhile I had this idea that maybe my hormones were making me miserable and I'd feel better if I had my ovaries removed or something, even though it's not a cycle thing but an everyday thing. 

Its gotten progressively worse over the years, I told my parents I thought I was depressed when I was a kid and they always brushed it off, but now it's at a point where my mom told me yesterday she thinks I should "talk to someone". I'm planning to do that after the new year when my new insurance plan starts, assuming I can get transportation worked out (we have a medical transport thing here, I know a lady who uses it so I'll ask her about it). So anyway, sorry to be a bummer, seems like a lot of us are having a hard time rn and I love how everyone here is so supportive.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Aaaand sometimes I think what I really wanna do is just marry an FA and devote my life to becoming his majestically massive immobile gaining goddess and just lay in bed and eat 24/7. But I've never uttered anything like that to anyone in my real life cause they'd think I was nuts and idk maybe as a real life goal (not just a fantasy) it IS nuts. Btw, I feel like I should mention this whole fat admiration/feedism thing when I start seeing a therapist/counselor since its a big part of who I am not just sexually but as an identity, it affects my own body image and the frustration of not being able to fulfill my desires in this area is one of the things that is making me unhappy. But I don't know how to go about it or how they will react and if they react by suggesting it's something abnormal that I need to try to "cure" myself of, how should I respond?


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you for your support and advice everyone, it really means a lot to me. <3

Squeeze: Yeah, it does sound to be like you'd benefit from talking to a professional about your thoughts and moods and seeing if they can help you. Though as you said, at least part of it is because of the unpleasant situation you are in, as well as worries about the future. 

I totally get what you mean in terms of thinking about just becoming a... well, a trophy fatty I suppose, hah! Realistically, when we eventually live together my partner will be the one earning all the money and looking after me. Which, honestly... it's a hard idea for me to wrap my head around. I'm very lucky to have him but at the same time it hurts to know that my health means I can't stand on my own two feet. 

As for talking to therapists about the fat thing, I honestly avoided it like the plague, though I don't think that is especially great advice. I guess I never found my FFA-ness to be related to any of my mental health problems so there was no point mentioning it. I'd avoid mentioning the feederism thing because they might focus on trying to 'cure' that and that will obviously be the exact opposite of helpful.

Either way, I hope things improve for you in the future!


----------



## lille

squeezablysoft said:


> Aaaand sometimes I think what I really wanna do is just marry an FA and devote my life to becoming his majestically massive immobile gaining goddess and just lay in bed and eat 24/7. But I've never uttered anything like that to anyone in my real life cause they'd think I was nuts and idk maybe as a real life goal (not just a fantasy) it IS nuts. Btw, I feel like I should mention this whole fat admiration/feedism thing when I start seeing a therapist/counselor since its a big part of who I am not just sexually but as an identity, it affects my own body image and the frustration of not being able to fulfill my desires in this area is one of the things that is making me unhappy. But I don't know how to go about it or how they will react and if they react by suggesting it's something abnormal that I need to try to "cure" myself of, how should I respond?





Find a kink friendly therapist and you won't have to worry about them attempting to "cure" you. They exist and they're great. I may be a bit biased but everyone can benefit from therapy.


----------



## ODFFA

Single confession: I was expecting this Christmas to be kind of miserable :blush: But it really wasn't. Despite some mortifying personal faux pas yesterday, I managed to be kind-ish to myself. Miraculously! And we had a very small family get-together, comprised of the people that have given me the most grief / caused me the most pain. But it was relaxing and pleasant. We hustled and bustled happily in the kitchen, we played Canasta for hours. We almost even . . . _bonded._

Double confession: That scares me. My brain doesn't know what to do with this exception of a day. I look to the year ahead with a feeling of . . . almost dread. Maybe not as strong as that. But I think to myself, "What bullshit is 2018 going to be dolling out on a silver platter? How many drunken screaming matches, cutting criticisms, days of feeling suicidal, panic attacks? Dare I say it -- any seizures? Heart attacks? Other medical emergencies? Any explosive interventions? An ugly divorce?" And this day -- this astonishing inwardly and outwardly harmonious day... It's almost as if it taunts me.

I'm exceedingly grateful for it. I really, really needed it to be this kind of day. But my don't-get-used-to-it sirens are wailing in the background. Perhaps this time next year, I will have built something of a new life, a life of my _own. _And, just maybe, I'll know the universe to be a little kinder. God, do I dare to hope?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

ODFFA said:


> God, do I dare to hope?



Hope is just fear with its makeup on; don't trust either one of them. Nobody knows what tomorrow will bring, let alone next year. My own experience is that the things I fear in the future never turn out as badly as my premonitions. So I try to stay focused on the present, because, no matter what happened in the past or may happen in the future, right now I'm all right. If I can stay focused on that, it helps me keep my balance. I'll be sending good thoughts your way, for whatever help that may be.


----------



## Marlayna

ODFFA said:


> Single confession: I was expecting this Christmas to be kind of miserable :blush: But it really wasn't. Despite some mortifying personal faux pas yesterday, I managed to be kind-ish to myself. Miraculously! And we had a very small family get-together, comprised of the people that have given me the most grief / caused me the most pain. But it was relaxing and pleasant. We hustled and bustled happily in the kitchen, we played Canasta for hours. We almost even . . . _bonded._
> 
> Double confession: That scares me. My brain doesn't know what to do with this exception of a day. I look to the year ahead with a feeling of . . . almost dread. Maybe not as strong as that. But I think to myself, "What bullshit is 2018 going to be dolling out on a silver platter? How many drunken screaming matches, cutting criticisms, days of feeling suicidal, panic attacks? Dare I say it -- any seizures? Heart attacks? Other medical emergencies? Any explosive interventions? An ugly divorce?" And this day -- this astonishing inwardly and outwardly harmonious day... It's almost as if it taunts me.
> 
> I'm exceedingly grateful for it. I really, really needed it to be this kind of day. But my don't-get-used-to-it sirens are wailing in the background. Perhaps this time next year, I will have built something of a new life, a life of my _own. _And, just maybe, I'll know the universe to be a little kinder. God, do I dare to hope?


We're over-thinkers. If we don't allow ourselves to have hope, we can get very troubled.


----------



## Marlayna

squeezablysoft said:


> Aaaand sometimes I think what I really wanna do is just marry an FA and devote my life to becoming his majestically massive immobile gaining goddess and just lay in bed and eat 24/7. But I've never uttered anything like that to anyone in my real life cause they'd think I was nuts and idk maybe as a real life goal (not just a fantasy) it IS nuts. Btw, I feel like I should mention this whole fat admiration/feedism thing when I start seeing a therapist/counselor since its a big part of who I am not just sexually but as an identity, it affects my own body image and the frustration of not being able to fulfill my desires in this area is one of the things that is making me unhappy. But I don't know how to go about it or how they will react and if they react by suggesting it's something abnormal that I need to try to "cure" myself of, how should I respond?


Your loved ones want you to get help because being immobile isn't the great lifestyle it's cracked up to be.
You can fulfill your desires in less self-destructive ways, if you make your mind up to it. Be creative.


----------



## Marlayna

squeezablysoft said:


> Oh Loops, I so relate to this! I have cerebral palsy plus other assorted issues. I get social security but it's bare survival money, so I feel like when my mother isn't around to help me anymore (she's my only family and is 75 with health problems of her own, so this could happen soon) I'm gonna be miserable if I don't have some other income source, not even getting into the whole issue of how not working or having any marketable skills makes me feel utterly useless and incompetent as an adult human being. But at the same time I know employers are reluctant to hire disabled workers so getting work could be harder for me than for most ppl, plus there are practical considerations of what kind of work can I do that doesn't involve any physical activities and how will I even get to work (I can't drive and also can't transfer myself from my wheelchair to a car seat so just carpooling or Ubering wouldn't work unless someone in the car was strong enough to lift me).
> 
> I also have problems with stamina and energy, get tired way too easy, could just be a side effect of living with the mobility issues I've had all my life, but combined with other things like trouble getting motivated and feeling helpless and like everything is pointless, I suspect I'm depressed. Not sure if this is a normal reaction to crappy life circumstances or actual clinical depression but tbh I've felt this way since I was a kid, even in elementary school I felt like I'd never be good enough and didn't handle frustration well, tended to take things out on myself. Then around age 12 it was like all the joy got sucked out of me and my world went flat, my best friend at the time even asked me once why I wasn't any fun anymore. I guess growing up sucks for everyone but I felt so much worse after hitting puberty that for awhile I had this idea that maybe my hormones were making me miserable and I'd feel better if I had my ovaries removed or something, even though it's not a cycle thing but an everyday thing.
> 
> Its gotten progressively worse over the years, I told my parents I thought I was depressed when I was a kid and they always brushed it off, but now it's at a point where my mom told me yesterday she thinks I should "talk to someone". I'm planning to do that after the new year when my new insurance plan starts, assuming I can get transportation worked out (we have a medical transport thing here, I know a lady who uses it so I'll ask her about it). So anyway, sorry to be a bummer, seems like a lot of us are having a hard time rn and I love how everyone here is so supportive.


You're not a bummer, you're an intelligent woman who is sharing her pain. I hope things get better for you, and I hope you enjoy your therapy. A lot of us are going through hard times, in one way or another.


----------



## dwesterny

IC someone from this website sent me an unsolicited picture of their meat tube today.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> IC someone from this website sent me an unsolicited picture of their meat tube today.



Was it big and juicy?


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Was it big and juicy?



I doubt it was juicy. Probably freezer burned and with icy crystallized patches on it.


----------



## djudex

dwesterny said:


> I doubt it was juicy. Probably freezer burned and with icy crystallized patches on it.



Wasn't me, swear to Canadian Jesus


----------



## ODFFA

I am sooooo ready for the day that I will browse for clothes and not be bombarded with crazily high-waisted bottoms / crop tops that look like they were designed by an _infinitely _bored modern architect / the baggiest shirts known to woman. C'mon 2018. I AM SOOOO READY


----------



## lille

My fiancé is is sick and so we're not doing anything for New Years. I'm more disappointed than I thought I would be. And then I feel bad because it's not his fault.


----------



## squeezablysoft

IC that I just jumped on the online dating wagon, skybluepink on match.com,
look me up! I'm gonna get more serious about trying to meet ppl thru my Feabie profile too but thought I best widen my net so to speak.


----------



## Tad

One of those afternoons where no matter how much work needs to be done, my mind is only interested in thinking about food or sex. Which is giving me a lovely, dreamy afternoon, but is going to make tomorrow suuuuuck!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Turning into a food snob. Can't stand premade (even most restaurant food). 

Bought freshly milled flour to try making bread again - the enriched white BS we have in stores doesn't work nicely and still upsets my tummy (i have chemical hypersensitivity).


----------



## Tad

I just remembered recently that when I first participated on the predecessor to the Dimensions boards, I gave my age as "30-ish" but was 29. I recently left my 49th year behind, so I've been hanging around here for over 20 years :-0


----------



## fat hiker

Tad said:


> I just remembered recently that when I first participated on the predecessor to the Dimensions boards, I gave my age as "30-ish" but was 29. I recently left my 49th year behind, so I've been hanging around here for over 20 years :-0



Give it up for Tad and his amazing longevity on the boards!

Congratulations on two decades of friendship and time wasting!

:bow:


----------



## agouderia

fat hiker said:


> Give it up for Tad and his amazing longevity on the boards!
> 
> Congratulations on two decades of friendship and time wasting!
> 
> :bow:



This post has set me thinking - can an activity that means something to you, you really enjoy and keep doing (also is neither expensive nor outright unhealthy) really be a waste of time???


----------



## fat hiker

agouderia said:


> This post has set me thinking - can an activity that means something to you, you really enjoy and keep doing (also is neither expensive nor outright unhealthy) really be a waste of time???



Probably not, unless you are doing it in lieu of something else you are either supposed to be doing, or want to be doing, but the small screen has captured you on Dims instead.


----------



## ODFFA

agouderia said:


> This post has set me thinking - can an activity that means something to you, you really enjoy and keep doing (also is neither expensive nor outright unhealthy) really be a waste of time???



It can in the business world 

Also, I think Tad's birthday should be celebrated as Tad Day throughout all of Dimsland :happy:


----------



## lille

I don't want to get of bed today. I just want to hide away from the world. Three kids had guns at schools in my area yesterday and two other schools had threats made against them.


----------



## Marlayna

lille said:


> I don't want to get of bed today. I just want to hide away from the world. Three kids had guns at schools in my area yesterday and two other schools had threats made against them.


Sad and scary. Too many gun nuts in this country. The laws NEED to be changed.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Just got carded at the lcbo lololol.

The older I get the more "timeless" i am told i look, where people have no idea what my age is. I've gotten as low as 20 and as high as 45 

I actually had to walk back to my car to get my ID !!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Marlayna said:


> Sad and scary. Too many gun nuts in this country. The laws NEED to be changed.



Sad and scary indeed! But I'm not sure changing the laws will have much effect. Here's why:

1.) I'm too young for Prohibition, but I remember the 55 mph speed limit, which was equally ineffective. For a law to be enforceable, people have to be willing to obey it. Americans equate guns with power, freedom, and manliness; our hero is the cowboy. Tougher gun control laws will mainly encourage smuggling (especially in parts of the country that offer few other opportunities for employment).

2.)The country with the most ferocious gun control laws is Israel. As I understand it, the only way to get your hands on a gun is to join the army. But a lot of shooting goes on there nevertheless.

I wish there were a quick fix for all this slaughter, but I'm afraid the only effective way to change the way Americans act is to change the way they think.


----------



## ODFFA

Turns out I'm not yet as free as I'd thought. Ex-boss will not leave me alone. He keeps asking me to reconsider my resignation and go back to working for him. He is even contacting members of my family, asking them to meet with him. I'm constantly shaking, either from rage or anxiety. I am _spent. _I just want him out of my life.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Escalate it to your manager's manager as harrassment and cc HR/ a combo. This is a law suit waiting to happen so they should put an immediate stop to it. Don't try to bear this burden alone!


----------



## ODFFA

Unfortunately there's no manager's manager or HR department. This is a small start-up business. His wife was one of my coworkers, and she kept talking to me about how horribly he treats her, involving me in their toxic situation. I also witnessed some of it firsthand, and then of course, got to experience a dose of it for myself. But as you can imagine, she's very duplicitous in everything. One day she hates him, the next she's defending him vehemently. She's also been calling and sending me on all the guilt trips. "He's so upset that you won't consider coming back. We've been so good to you. Etc etc etc..."

Thanks for the advice though, Xy. And for your constant kindness / support. (Same goes for many of you Dimsfolk. You know who you are.) If a law suit is what it takes to get this narcissist off my back, so be it. And all the therapy will be had, I can assure you.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Damn that makes it so much harder (and creepy on his actions$! If you need to chat let me know...!!!


----------



## loopytheone

If there is any way you can make a legal complaint I would do that. Also, I don't know much about harrassment laws (especially in other countries) but if he is contacting your family and such could you contact the police about that?


----------



## fat hiker

Dr. Feelgood said:


> 2.)The country with the most ferocious gun control laws is Israel. As I understand it, the only way to get your hands on a gun is to join the army. But a lot of shooting goes on there nevertheless.



Really? There is a lot of violence in Israel, due to the ongoing conflict with the Palestinians, but random school shootings and domestic murders such as the US sees are rare.

You are right, though, about Americans needing to change the way they think. At the moment too many Americans seem to be believe that the Second Amendment needs a blood sacrifice of children on a regular basis.

There are gun regulation measures that would greatly improve the situation, without substantially reducing access to guns for those who abide the laws, such as background checks, cooling off periods, and banning drive-through gun shops. Perhaps those could finally be instigated - and in starting to accept that guns can be regulated, like cars are, the change in thinking could start to come about.


----------



## lucca23v2

I gave notice on Tuesday! I FEEL SO GOOD! This job has been a killer. I haven't been able to have dinners with friends or go to the movies or just relax. I have been working late and coming home and working from home. My last day is March 30! I will have almost a month off before I start my new job! A step back from manager to supervisor, but more money and less work! I can start chatting on here again!


----------



## landshark

lucca23v2 said:


> I gave notice on Tuesday! I FEEL SO GOOD! This job has been a killer. I haven't been able to have dinners with friends or go to the movies or just relax. I have been working late and coming home and working from home. My last day is March 30! I will have almost a month off before I start my new job! A step back from manager to supervisor, but more money and less work! I can start chatting on here again!



Awesome! Congrats on the job situation! I am looking forward to you chatting here again!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

happily_married said:


> Awesome! Congrats on the job situation! I am looking forward to you chatting here again!



Yes, indeed! You have been missed.


----------



## extra_m13

would love my gf to go a full year , fully into gaining mode, that-s all i ask, it would be great if she kept the weight


----------



## lucca23v2

lol.. I just noticed the tags for this thread. WTH? lol

confessions, i have no emotions, milk bags (WTF?) random, xylophonaphobia, xynophobia..


----------



## agouderia

Interesting lucca! Wonder who came up with that and why? ??

For my part, I'm more in the xynophilia camp - especially if we're talking Xynomavro.


----------



## lucca23v2

Milk bags is the one that I don't get.. that is just crazy..lol


----------



## squeezablysoft

All that brings to my mind is 1. Some countries (Canada?) sell milk in bags and 2. It could be a euphemism for a ladies' baby-feeding chest pillows.


----------



## ODFFA

I have my guesses as to the tagging culprits.

I've wondered if the xynophobia one wasn't a(nother) good-humoured jab from a certain someone to a certain someone else on here...

I also have a feeling many of the tags contain inside jokes that the rest of us aren't necessarily meant to get, but I appreciate the random hilarity. My favourite tag (I think in the unhappy thread?) remains "God hates tags." Bravo, ninja tagmaster


----------



## Tad

I think we had been discussing bag milk at one point, possibly around the time tags were introduced? (Because yes, around here we buy milk in bags)


----------



## lille

Tad said:


> I think we had been discussing bag milk at one point, possibly around the time tags were introduced? (Because yes, around here we buy milk in bags)




I think I vaguely remember that.


----------



## biggirlluvher

My midnight snacks were Twix & Coffee Crisp chocolate bars eaten while naked in bed. Is this the feedee life?


----------



## lille

I went to a strip club for the first time tonight. Went with my fiancé, my coworker, and her girlfriend. We had a blast.


----------



## squeezablysoft

I'd enjoy strip clubs more if they had chubbier strippers (fun fact, my auto correct wants to turn "chubbier" into "hungrier" for some strange reason).


----------



## ODFFA

I've never been to a strip club myself. I'd love to go, depending on the company. A scenario like Lille's sounds ideal


----------



## lille

ODFFA said:


> I've never been to a strip club myself. I'd love to go, depending on the company. A scenario like Lille's sounds ideal




I think that having a really good group of people made a really big impact.


----------



## Tad

IC that I've never found strip clubs enjoyable. Part is the FA thing, part is probably an inability or unwillingness to suspend disbelief, and part is probably not being especially visual. When I was first of age to go, and friends loved going, I wondered what was wrong with me? (as did friends, after I got us kicked out of a club in Montreal for the offense of falling soundly asleep right in front of the stage. I guess that would be disheartening for the performers, but even worse it meant I wasn't spending any money ...).

I have no trouble with others enjoying them. I just never seemed able to do so)


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Tad said:


> IC that I've never found strip clubs enjoyable. Part is the FA thing, part is probably an inability or unwillingness to suspend disbelief, and part is probably not being especially visual. When I was first of age to go, and friends loved going, I wondered what was wrong with me? (as did friends, after I got us kicked out of a club in Montreal for the offense of falling soundly asleep right in front of the stage. I guess that would be disheartening for the performers, but even worse it meant I wasn't spending any money ...).
> 
> I have no trouble with others enjoying them. I just never seemed able to do so)



My hero! I actually find it difficult to avoid laughing.


----------



## lille

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My hero! I actually find it difficult to avoid laughing.




There were definitely some giggles. For my fiancé it's about enjoying watching the girls play the game. It's super fascinating from a social science sort of perspective.


----------



## LeoGibson

I’m with Tad. I never really bought in to the fantasy and the thought of going,” oh you let me see your boobs from three feet away. Here let me give you most of my paycheck”, kind of keeps me from going with it.


----------



## lille

LeoGibson said:


> Im with Tad. I never really bought in to the fantasy and the thought of going, oh you let me see your boobs from three feet away. Here let me give you most of my paycheck, kind of keeps me from going with it.


Dude I don't know what club you went to but if you gave that much you were ripped off. And it definitely wasn't about the fantasy, it was just entertainment. I have multiple friends who are sex workers, the two we went with actually have a phone sex line.


----------



## LeoGibson

lille said:


> Dude I don't know what club you went to but if you gave that much you were ripped off. And it definitely wasn't about the fantasy, it was just entertainment. I have multiple friends who are sex workers, the two we went with actually have a phone sex line.



I’m being sarcastic for effect. Of course you don’t have to spend all your money there but if any stripper, of which I have known plenty of through the years, will tell you, the sad s.o.b.s that blow all their money on the fantasy is their bread and butter. Plus I didn’t say I haven’t spent a lot of time in strip clubs, I do have friends that enjoy them, just that I’m not a fan of them. I know of what I speak.

ETA: Oh and I wouldn’t call it getting ripped off, everyone is an adult there, but I’ve yet to meet the dancer that would say,”Gee Bill, I don’t think you should buy another lap dance. You’ve bought 10 already and you know your kids need shoes.”


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> IC that I've never found strip clubs enjoyable. Part is the FA thing, part is probably an inability or unwillingness to suspend disbelief, and part is probably not being especially visual. When I was first of age to go, and friends loved going, I wondered what was wrong with me? (as did friends, after I got us kicked out of a club in Montreal for the offense of falling soundly asleep right in front of the stage. I guess that would be disheartening for the performers, but even worse it meant I wasn't spending any money ...).
> 
> I have no trouble with others enjoying them. I just never seemed able to do so)



Although my sentiments are similar to yours, how does one fall asleep in a Montreal strip club? Of all I’ve ever been to, the women were achingly beautiful in Montreal! I might not have been separated from many dollars but those gorgeous girls had my full attention!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

The motions are rythmic and (for Tad) the bodies are not fleshed enough?

Tbh I fell asleep at a dubstep concert so, i feel him


----------



## LeoGibson

Xyantha Reborn said:


> The motions are rythmic and (for Tad) the bodies are not fleshed enough?
> 
> Tbh I fell asleep at a dubstep concert so, i feel him



Isnt all dancing rhythmic in nature? Pretty much if it isnt, youre doing it wrong! 

But actually I get what you mean. Its part of why Im not a fan. So many are burnt out that they're just going through the motions and playing a hustle to make their ends. I fully understand it, but it really isnt much of a turn on to me.

But I agree also they were definitely not very fleshy there, but in memory those dancers were the most gorgeous I had ever seen even though I prefer women with a bit more curves as well. But in fairness it was 23 years ago on my first trip to Canada when I was 21. I wasnt nearly so jaded and cranky yet!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

LeoGibson said:


> Ive yet to meet the dancer that would say,Gee Bill, I dont think you should buy another lap dance. Youve bought 10 already and you know your kids need shoes.



Certainly no stripper in Oklahoma would say that. For one thing, she wouldn't want to have to explain what "shoes" are...


----------



## Tad

It was also something like 1am, and honestly any time I'm reduced to passively sitting there and absorbing I tend to fall asleep (I had to take notes in university else I'd doze off, and I'm sure people wonder why I take notes in corporate 'all hands' presentations).

For the first four or five performers I think I was doing a compare and contrast on their routines, then it was just getting repetative, it was too loud to really talk, and to me the performers were nothing that gave me an erotic thrill. They were good at what they did, so far as I could tell, but what they did / how they looked just didn't excite or interest me.

I also was, and am, fundamentally a nerd


----------



## dwesterny

I spent a lot of time in strip clubs before I found FFAs. I never bothered watching them dance usually. I just went straight for lap dances. I would find a girl I liked and see her 1-3 times a week. I tipped exorbitantly because i felt guilty having them grind against me because of my size. None of them really minded I think, I only went for the ones who approached me first. There was a degree of closeness and they were almost all awesome girls that I was a regular for. Over the years there were a few. One played a warlock in WoW in a high end raiding guild, she offered to hang out outside the club and was really nice, working on a nursing degree after having trouble finding a good job with her biology degree. Another was finishing law school and was really kinky, another was a single mom with a son named Dylan and a pet lizard named Morrison, good taste in music. She tried to start a stripper for hire company for like bachelor parties and stuff but at an early gig an employee (subcontractor?) stabbed her in the ass and stole all the money. After that she left the business. Another was a fitness model and body builder with enormous hard fake boobs. It was amsuing because she had to hire a masseure to rub them to get them to soften. The irony was I was paying her to rub her boobs and she was taking that money and using it to pay someone else to rub her boobs. Another made independent horror films. I watched one of them on Amazon. There were a couple more over the years. I haven't done that stuff in over four years but it was an interesting experience. Cost a lot but it got me by. I never fooled myself about the transactional nature of the relationships but some of them I would consider friends. I never met any of them outside the clubs. 

That's how you do a confession. Amateurs.


----------



## agouderia

This is a brilliant treatment for a socio-critical indy country movie!



dwesterny said:


> I spent a lot of time in strip clubs before I found FFAs. I never bothered watching them dance usually. I just went straight for lap dances. I would find a girl I liked and see her 1-3 times a week. I tipped exorbitantly because i felt guilty having them grind against me because of my size. None of them really minded I think, I only went for the ones who approached me first. There was a degree of closeness and they were almost all awesome girls that I was a regular for. Over the years there were a few. One played a warlock in WoW in a high end raiding guild, she offered to hang out outside the club and was really nice, working on a nursing degree after having trouble finding a good job with her biology degree. Another was finishing law school and was really kinky, another was a single mom with a son named Dylan and a pet lizard named Morrison, good taste in music. She tried to start a stripper for hire company for like bachelor parties and stuff but at an early gig an employee (subcontractor?) stabbed her in the ass and stole all the money. After that she left the business. Another was a fitness model and body builder with enormous hard fake boobs. It was amsuing because she had to hire a masseure to rub them to get them to soften. The irony was I was paying her to rub her boobs and she was taking that money and using it to pay someone else to rub her boobs. Another made independent horror films. I watched one of them on Amazon. There were a couple more over the years. I haven't done that stuff in over four years but it was an interesting experience. Cost a lot but it got me by. I never fooled myself about the transactional nature of the relationships but some of them I would consider friends. I never met any of them outside the clubs.
> 
> That's how you do a confession. Amateurs.


----------



## Tad

Normally in the evening my son and wife are both looking for my attention. Tonigghtg they are in another room, cracking up as they read each other "quotes" from the Inspirobot web site. And I'm sitting here with tea, scotch, chocolate, and a hockey game on the radio, and IC that I'm just revelling in the quiet time.


----------



## ODFFA

While doing some admin work, I typed "2014 BHM 316i" instead of "BMW." The Freud is strong with this one today.


----------



## hommecreux

ODFFA said:


> While doing some admin work, I typed "2014 BHM 316i" instead of "BMW." The Freud is strong with this one today.



I do the same thing while naming vars. Somehow I always end up with one or two vars that discreetly have "feeds" or some combination of "F", "F", "A" hidden in the camelCase lol. My subconcious is definitely affecting that somehow haha.


My confession? 
Losing weight has finally become a real option I have to consider. Before reaching my current max (490lbs) and back when I weighed around 250lbs and lifted/worked out daily, I had no problem finding dates, maintaining relationships, and I didn't have to worry about how my body affected other people or their concern for me. Although I love my body how it is, I don't know if it's fair to keep the people that I care about concerned over my health. Even though I don't have high BP, good bloodwork, no diabeeeeetus scare, and don't have mobility problems at all, those have to become things that I take into consideration as I am getting closer to 30 every day. This community, and more importantly the FFA's that are supportive are fantastic, but without something real in my life I don't see the benefit anymore. 
Is this just me? Don't other people feel this way about how heavy so many of us are? What about the FFA's?

No offense and no judgement to DWesterny, but I can't see myself turning to that sort of artificial relationship as a substitute for a lack of human contact and closeness that I want in my life. 
Damn.... reading that post scared the shit out of me. It was like looking into the eyes of the Ghost of Xmas yet to come.


----------



## dwesterny

Look, good luck with whatever you want but obviously you missed the point. That post was about my life *before* I knew any FFAs. I'm not going to explain myself to you, go do what you want but don't use me as a fucking cautionary tale.


----------



## lille

hommecreux said:


> I do the same thing while naming vars. Somehow I always end up with one or two vars that discreetly have "feeds" or some combination of "F", "F", "A" hidden in the camelCase lol. My subconcious is definitely affecting that somehow haha.
> 
> 
> My confession?
> Losing weight has finally become a real option I have to consider. Before reaching my current max (490lbs) and back when I weighed around 250lbs and lifted/worked out daily, I had no problem finding dates, maintaining relationships, and I didn't have to worry about how my body affected other people or their concern for me. Although I love my body how it is, I don't know if it's fair to keep the people that I care about concerned over my health. Even though I don't have high BP, good bloodwork, no diabeeeeetus scare, and don't have mobility problems at all, those have to become things that I take into consideration as I am getting closer to 30 every day. This community, and more importantly the FFA's that are supportive are fantastic, but without something real in my life I don't see the benefit anymore.
> Is this just me? Don't other people feel this way about how heavy so many of us are? What about the FFA's




It is something you need to consider. I absolutely adore my fiancé at his current size but at times I do worry about him sometimes and I do have guilt for my preference sometimes. But we find a happpy medium. I love his size but I also get him out and doing things like hiking more than he did before.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

I want to punch the women in the throat who use the "wave your hand to open the door" feature at work.

It's so slow, and you can't make it go faster. You start opening the door to leave, and someone waves to get in, and you basically slam right into the door.

I either need to pee and want in NOW or have peed and want to leave NOW. I don't want to stare blankly at the door as it slowlllllllllyyyyy eases open lol


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> I want to punch the women in the throat who use the "wave your hand to open the door" feature at work.
> 
> It's so slow, and you can't make it go faster. You start opening the door to leave, and someone waves to get in, and you basically slam right into the door.
> 
> I either need to pee and want in NOW or have peed and want to leave NOW. I don't want to stare blankly at the door as it slowlllllllllyyyyy eases open lol



Until I figured out you must mean bathroom door I was confused and a little worried about your bladder.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

That's me - randomly revenge peeing around the office!


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> That's me - randomly revenge peeing around the office!



I mean, you are a dog trainer, it's not impossible that some dog logic might have rubbed off on you too!


----------



## MattB

IC it's been awhile since I stepped in the Dims confession booth, so here goes...

IC my attempt to stop using ellipses has once again failed...

IC I'm moving to the GTA sometime this year, and while I'm over the initial horror of that...I'm not over the horror of the house prices. Seriously?? I had hoped to retire somewhere outside Ottawa and buy a less expensive house someday, I hadn't planned to spend an extra 100-200k on a SMALLER place in the GTA. Criminy! 

IC my small chronic health issues have finally become large-ish health issues, but, I'm finally getting regular treatment. Nothing terribly serious, but a few things all at once, and a rude awakening. I was pretty sure I was immortal.

IC I need to expose myself to sunlight today.


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> IC it's been awhile since I stepped in the Dims confession booth, so here goes...
> 
> IC my attempt to stop using ellipses has once again failed...
> 
> IC I'm moving to the GTA sometime this year, and while I'm over the initial horror of that...I'm not over the horror of the house prices. Seriously?? I had hoped to retire somewhere outside Ottawa and buy a less expensive house someday, I hadn't planned to spend an extra 100-200k on a SMALLER place in the GTA. Criminy!
> 
> IC my small chronic health issues have finally become large-ish health issues, but, I'm finally getting regular treatment. Nothing terribly serious, but a few things all at once, and a rude awakening. I was pretty sure I was immortal.
> 
> IC I need to expose myself to sunlight today.



Toronto people are crazy, can confirm. Proceed with caution.


----------



## Fat Molly

I confess I am hornyyyyyyyyyyy AF and dammit I need attention!!!my current FWB is like “uhhh I am busy until May” and I’m like THATS NOT GOOD ENOUGHHHH


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> IC it's been awhile since I stepped in the Dims confession booth, so here goes...
> 
> IC my attempt to stop using ellipses has once again failed...
> 
> IC I'm moving to the GTA sometime this year, and while I'm over the initial horror of that...I'm not over the horror of the house prices. Seriously?? I had hoped to retire somewhere outside Ottawa and buy a less expensive house someday, I hadn't planned to spend an extra 100-200k on a SMALLER place in the GTA. Criminy!
> 
> IC my small chronic health issues have finally become large-ish health issues, but, I'm finally getting regular treatment. Nothing terribly serious, but a few things all at once, and a rude awakening. I was pretty sure I was immortal.
> 
> IC I need to expose myself to sunlight today.



Thats a rude awakening we seem to get in our early 40s or so I would gather. I had my own this year with a recurring bout of Afib and A Flutter.  but hey, who wants to live forever?

Hope it all works out for you. Cheers!


----------



## MattB

dwesterny said:


> Toronto people are crazy, can confirm. Proceed with caution.



Oh, I know. I often wonder why and how they all chose to live in the exact same place.



LeoGibson said:


> Thats a rude awakening we seem to get in our early 40s or so I would gather. I had my own this year with a recurring bout of Afib and A Flutter.  but hey, who wants to live forever?
> 
> Hope it all works out for you. Cheers!



On the plus side, I'll be at the sleep clinic in a few days where, inevitably, I'll be exposed to some sort of gamma ray which will activate my mutant powers. So I got that going for me.


----------



## dwesterny

MattB said:


> Oh, I know. I often wonder why and how they all chose to live in the exact same place.
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side, I'll be at the sleep clinic in a few days where, inevitably, I'll be exposed to some sort of gamma ray which will activate my mutant powers. So I got that going for me.


Simple obstructive sleep apnea is not a big deal at all. Easy to treat.


----------



## Crumbling

dwesterny said:


> Simple obstructive sleep apnea is not a big deal at all. Easy to treat.



just poke them them with an elbow till they start breathing again...easy


----------



## Tad

I confess that I was having grandkid cravings today. I mean, my son is only twenty so it is way early even if he had any intention of having kids, which he doesn't. (for that matter, he thinks he is asexual ...). But he met up with a friend today and they ended up coming to our place for supper, and that friend happens to be female, and the friendly banter/trash-talking/nerding out sounded not unlike what happens with some couples, and ... you know how some women complain about unwanted bouts of baby fever? Yah, sudden grandkid fever. (it doesn't help that I've basically figured I'd be a great grandfather since I was a teenager. It is a role I looked forward to for decades and am having trouble giving up on.).


----------



## loopytheone

Tad said:


> I confess that I was having grandkid cravings today. I mean, my son is only twenty so it is way early even if he had any intention of having kids, which he doesn't. (for that matter, he thinks he is asexual ...). But he met up with a friend today and they ended up coming to our place for supper, and that friend happens to be female, and the friendly banter/trash-talking/nerding out sounded not unlike what happens with some couples, and ... you know how some women complain about unwanted bouts of baby fever? Yah, sudden grandkid fever. (it doesn't help that I've basically figured I'd be a great grandfather since I was a teenager. It is a role I looked forward to for decades and am having trouble giving up on.).



That kind of reminds me of my mum, to be honest. She always wanted to be a grandma and has had to come to terms with the fact that she is never going to be one. Neither me nor my sister want children. I think the most important thing is not to let your feelings put pressure on your child, because I'm sure you understand that they will have to make choices that are right for themselves in life. Also, my mother has now accepted my pets as her grandchildren and is happily Grandma to one dog and three piggies!

Also, just because a person is asexual doesn't mean they can't have children. Some asexual people chose to have biological children (most of us are perfectly functional reproductively) and some chose to adopt. There's actually a decent number of asexual parents out there, especially amongst the older folk. (as for me personally, I can barely keep myself alive, I don't think I am in any position to be trusted with another human being!)


----------



## Tad

loopytheone said:


> That kind of reminds me of my mum, to be honest. She always wanted to be a grandma and has had to come to terms with the fact that she is never going to be one. Neither me nor my sister want children. I think the most important thing is not to let your feelings put pressure on your child, because I'm sure you understand that they will have to make choices that are right for themselves in life. Also, my mother has now accepted my pets as her grandchildren and is happily Grandma to one dog and three piggies!
> 
> Also, just because a person is asexual doesn't mean they can't have children. Some asexual people chose to have biological children (most of us are perfectly functional reproductively) and some chose to adopt. There's actually a decent number of asexual parents out there, especially amongst the older folk. (as for me personally, I can barely keep myself alive, I don't think I am in any position to be trusted with another human being!)


Loopy: yep, that is why I confessed here, to get it off my chest, away from him. As for kids, well, even as a small kid he generally preferred adults or older kids to others his age -- he has just never related well to what he calls "tiny humans". Could well relate to his non-verbal learning disorder; he struggles with things that can't be expressed verbally, and babies / toddlers can't express much verbally, so they are quite antithetical to his brain I think.


----------



## MattB

IC I have so many things on the go, and none of them are getting done.

IC I'm okay with this, for once.


----------



## Melian

MattB said:


> IC I have so many things on the go, and none of them are getting done.
> 
> IC I'm okay with this, for once.



IC that Matt's profile pic is pretty hot.


----------



## LeoGibson

IC I agree with Mel!

Looking good Matt


----------



## MattB

IC y’all just made me blush. 

I also C that I’m still irritated by the recap opening of Evil Dead 2, and I just fast forward through it.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

The new board layout freaked me out. I saw some members were "well known" and had ro check Dwes's profile to see if "infamous" was under his name.


----------



## dwesterny

I have a plethora of appreciation for your compliment.
Sincerely,
El Guapo


----------



## MattB

IC I always assume "vagueposts" on social media are about me, when it's 99% likely they aren't.


----------



## MattB

IC you're all invited to my yard sale this weekend.


----------



## JMCGB

MattB said:


> IC you're all invited to my yard sale this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 130185


Looks like a crappy yard sale. Might be wise to reschedule it.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

JMCGB said:


> Looks like a crappy yard sale. Might be wise to reschedule it.


It's not crappy; it's cheesy.


----------



## MattB

But Wait! There's More!


----------



## JMCGB

MattB said:


> But Wait! There's More!


I wasn't trying to be a dick just saying not much of a yard sale. Maybe you all do things differently in Canada though.


----------



## MattB

No worries, we have plenty more to sell other than books about cheese. Just going through stuff wondering why I bought a lot of it in the first place.


----------



## dwesterny

JMCGB said:


> I wasn't trying to be a dick just saying not much of a yard sale. Maybe you all do things differently in Canada though.


He's right! Those are books, not yards. I bet you're not even selling any yards. What a scam.


----------



## LeoGibson

I agree with DWesterny. I have yet to see one single blade of fescue anywhere in your adverts!


----------



## MattB

All sales FINAL!


----------



## loopytheone

I am amused/horrified by our national pass time of cheeserolling as much as any other Brit, but I can't help thinking these guys are all missing a trick. Surely, get yourself a fat person and have them roll down the hill? Minimal injuries, a great top speed, able to send competitors flying... it's ideal. Also, the prize is food, just saying.


----------



## Fat Molly

i've been horny as fuck (in a bit of a dry spell) and my beautiful bhm ex is posting nudes on tumblr again under a new handle that i found by accident and i am SO HEARTBREAK


----------



## DragonFly

loopytheone said:


> I am amused/horrified by our national pass time of cheeserolling as much as any other Brit, but I can't help thinking these guys are all missing a trick. Surely, get yourself a fat person and have them roll down the hill? Minimal injuries, a great top speed, able to send competitors flying... it's ideal. Also, the prize is food, just saying.



I second that thought. Maybe us ladies that appreciate a nice tound gentleman could sponsor a team?


----------



## loopytheone

DragonFly said:


> I second that thought. Maybe us ladies that appreciate a nice tound gentleman could sponsor a team?



Oh my god I'm so up for that!  BHM of the UK, unite!

...hang on a second, I already know plenty of BHM over here! Not sure how much they would appreciate being rolled down a hill after some cheese, but sacrifices must be made!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Everyone's threads with the same letters made me laugh as I tried to come up with a theoretical one for me...

Xyantha's xenial xenium - xerox the xylophone!

Lmfao


----------



## MattB

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Everyone's threads with the same letters made me laugh as I tried to come up with a theoretical one for me...
> 
> Xyantha's xenial xenium - xerox the xylophone!
> 
> Lmfao



XANADU!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

MattB said:


> XANADU!



Ooooh, touche!


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Everyone's threads with the same letters made me laugh as I tried to come up with a theoretical one for me...
> 
> Xyantha's xenial xenium - xerox the xylophone!
> 
> Lmfao


Since Xy is pronounced Z the letter Z should be allowed as itis phonetics that count. As such I simply suggested something sounding similar to:

Xyanthas zany zonking Xanadu Zoo for zaftig xerotic zombies and zooming zebras.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

dwesterny said:


> Since Xy is pronounced Z the letter Z should be allowed as itis phonetics that count. As such I simply suggested something sounding similar to:
> 
> Xyanthas zany zonking Xanadu Zoo for zaftig xerotic zombies and zooming zebras.




A) yas. Based on pictures of my zoo like house?
B) using phonetics seemed like cheating


----------



## loopytheone

I think phonetics should count, and I mean, ODFFA only has one word beginning with O in her thread title, right? The rules of alliteration are flexible!

This talk does remind me of something Dara O'Briain said about ABC books and the letter 'X' though, hahaha!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Fat Molly said:


> i've been horny as fuck (in a bit of a dry spell) and my beautiful bhm ex is posting nudes on tumblr again under a new handle that i found by accident and i am SO HEARTBREAK


I think that overall, that's a good sign for you. So, the next time you have the opportunity to copulate, you'll be ableto channel all of that anger and passion into one helluva good time. (I'm trying to look on the bright side here)


----------



## Fat Molly

BigElectricKat said:


> I think that overall, that's a good sign for you. So, the next time you have the opportunity to copulate, you'll be ableto channel all of that anger and passion into one helluva good time. (I'm trying to look on the bright side here)



Perhaps that’s true and that’s what happened, since past weekend I had a very exciting Experience, but when Monday came He was gone. Fuck shitty men.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Fat Molly said:


> Perhaps that’s true and that’s what happened, since past weekend I had a very exciting Experience, but when Monday came He was gone. Fuck shitty men.


I'm glad and sorry to hear that at the same time. Glad that you had that exciting experience but sad that he went "poof" on you. From what I gather, you seem to be a very passionate person who is forthright and fun. Sometimes people don't clue in to the fact that having a very passionate partner is as good as it gets. The highs are extremely gratifying (for both) and the lows don't last too long as that passion, that spirit, that intensity wants to burn brightly. It doesn't like to be put out for very long.


----------



## Fat Molly

BigElectricKat said:


> I'm glad and sorry to hear that at the same time. Glad that you had that exciting experience but sad that he went "poof" on you. From what I gather, you seem to be a very passionate person who is forthright and fun. Sometimes people don't clue in to the fact that having a very passionate partner is as good as it gets. The highs are extremely gratifying (for both) and the lows don't last too long as that passion, that spirit, that intensity wants to burn brightly. It doesn't like to be put out for very long.


That’s a very beautiful way of putting it. Thank you. I’m going to screenshot that and remind myself of this.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Fat Molly said:


> That’s a very beautiful way of putting it. Thank you. I’m going to screenshot that and remind myself of this.


Any time. And if you ever need more reminders, just shoot me a message. I'll be glad to try and brighten your day.


----------



## dwesterny

So the most adorable stalker in the world has been reading every single post I've made here and confirmed that tomorrow July 2nd is my third year anniversary of finding this site and discovering FFAs. I confess my little account stalker is pretty awesome and I'm really glad I found you weirdos. Except for Xy...


----------



## DragonFly

My first BHB (big handsome boy) crush was in the 6th grade. He played the trombone in the band, he had dark curly hair and almost looked like he was getting a little bit of a mustache. On a band trip he and I ended up in a paddle boat on a little lake. He started peddling like crazy trying to catch a nearby duck. I asked him why? He said he wanted to make me laugh.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Sticks and stones may break my bones BUT I HAVE A PUPPY!

P.S it's easy to stalk you when you leave such heavy footprints =p


----------



## dwesterny

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Sticks and stones may break my bones BUT I HAVE A PUPPY!
> 
> P.S it's easy to stalk you when you leave such heavy footprints =p


He is a cute puppy.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

He is adorbs. Super smart and super sassy (right now he is trying escalations when he is displeased, but is soon figuring out calm= only way to get what he wants).


----------



## BigElectricKat

I have to confess that I am really becoming a big rear lover.


----------



## LifelongFA

BigElectricKat said:


> I have to confess that I am really becoming a big rear lover.



Totally there with you, BEK!


----------



## loopytheone

Omg, Dwes has fangirls!

Xy's puppy is very cute and cheeky.

Also, I confess that I went clothes shopping for some new tops and came back with three bras.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Also, Dwes, if she likes you after reading all YOUR posts with your godawful punny sense of humour, keep that stalker lmao


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

loopytheone said:


> Omg, Dwes has fangirls!
> 
> Xy's puppy is very cute and cheeky.
> 
> Also, I confess that I went clothes shopping for some new tops and came back with three bras.



Is three bras excessive? That's a steal, for a big chested gal like me


----------



## Jay78

I hate Nutella


----------



## loopytheone

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Is three bras excessive? That's a steal, for a big chested gal like me



It's excessive when you went out looking for tops and not bras at all! I regret nothing, I needed them pretty badly!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I confess that a holiday in the middle of the week that conisted of nothing but flash flooding felt like a waste.


----------



## dwesterny

IC I had a pretty amazing weekend. I'm sore in all the right places.


----------



## Starling

We recently had a bunch of ‘new’ folks transfer to my office from our HQ. The guy who sits next to me has been complaining that the food and beer in our city is taking a toll on his waistline - or, as he put it, it’s made him “one cheeseburger away from chubby”. 

All his shirts are getting way too small, and he’s picked up this very cute habit of pulling on his shirt to make sure it isn’t stuck to his stomach about every 15 minutes or so. This afternoon I looked over to see him eating a candy bar with one hand, and using the other to rub his much softer stomach. When we met eyes he just laughed, shrugged, and said “I’ve been dieting all morning.” 

I confess that we are both happily married but OH MY - I had to step into the conference room to make some calls I’ve been putting off. I was not prepared for that level of sexy on the job.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> IC I had a pretty amazing weekend. I'm sore in all the right places.



Omg, is this why I'm always alone on the minecraft server? You too busy being a stud?


----------



## dwesterny

loopytheone said:


> Omg, is this why I'm always alone on the minecraft server? You too busy being a stud?


I was on tonight! I built a thing.


----------



## loopytheone

dwesterny said:


> I was on tonight! I built a thing.



Obviously not at the same time as me, hah! You need to drag Crumbling and Tankyguy into the server, I miss them!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Was candy crushing so hard i walked into a bench


----------



## MattB

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Was candy crushing so hard i walked into a bench


----------



## TheDudeAbides

TwilightStarr said:


> So.. before I started taking Celexa most people warned me, that their worst side effect was a decreased sexual desire.
> And all I have to say to that is umm... not me! I've been on it for about 5 months now and I've never been so horny, in my whole entire life!!
> wtf?! lol


Totally agree. I haven't had a single issue since going on it!


----------



## LizzieJones

I sometimes watch the American news. :O


----------



## ODFFA

Gawd, I miss Amazon. Had a browse earlier today, because I'm a masochist, I guess. Almost nothing on Amazon Global will ship to SA and our version of it here doesn't come close. 

Thus endeth my consumerist lamentation >_>


----------



## loopytheone

Amazon is amazing. I admit though, I was pretty confused by the fact that the different countries version are, like, completely different sites with different log ins and lists and stuff. Interesting though.


----------



## ODFFA

Well, when I say "our version of Amazon" I actually mean the closest thing we have to it, which isn't affiliated with them at all. Ours is called Takealot  It's not horrible, but it's noooo Amazon.


----------



## agouderia

loopytheone said:


> Amazon is amazing. I admit though, I was pretty confused by the fact that the different countries version are, like, completely different sites with different log ins and lists and stuff. Interesting though.



Amazon.co.uk is amazing! I order all my stuff in Europe from them - one of the reasons I totally hate the idea of Brexit! Because with the EU Single Market you can order all you want as a private citizen across borders without tolls&tariffs - and that will be over if the UK leaves. But I'm rooting on Amazon.co.uk. opening a Amazon.ie subsidiardy because somewhere I read that their share of EU orders is indeed high enough to make a serious dent in turnover.


----------



## swamptoad

Tunein is a pretty good music or podcast app. You can tune into your area or places around the country. I am not sure if the free version is as good or better for smartphones ....alas I like using Tunein on my Xbox One. 

You can browse and search for music or talk ....plus I can kill time and listen while I fold the laundry, lol.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Sasquatch! said:


> Ah yes. The Dims golden age. When forums roamed the internet prairies in their thousands.... *sigh*
> 
> I'm hitting 30 in a few months too.
> 
> It's weird to think I've been visiting Dims (in some shape or form) since something like 2002. Half of my life! Urk!


Wonderful years, indeed!


----------



## Tad

I'm stumped by a simple but annoying issue: finding men's briefs is a size bigger than XL. Department stores stop at Xl. A couple of basic clothes type stores that carry bigger sizes in some items also stop at XL. I hate to shop Wal-Mart because of their labour practices, but I checked and saw a couple of packages of one basic style, but was hoping for more options. 

Guys, help me out, other sources for 2XL (and up) briefs?


----------



## LifelongFA

Tad said:


> I'm stumped by a simple but annoying issue: finding men's briefs is a size bigger than XL. Department stores stop at Xl. A couple of basic clothes type stores that carry bigger sizes in some items also stop at XL. I hate to shop Wal-Mart because of their labour practices, but I checked and saw a couple of packages of one basic style, but was hoping for more options.
> 
> Guys, help me out, other sources for 2XL (and up) briefs?



Costco has the 2XL in house brand and Champion.


----------



## Shotha

Tad said:


> I'm stumped by a simple but annoying issue: finding men's briefs is a size bigger than XL. Department stores stop at Xl. A couple of basic clothes type stores that carry bigger sizes in some items also stop at XL. I hate to shop Wal-Mart because of their labour practices, but I checked and saw a couple of packages of one basic style, but was hoping for more options.
> 
> Guys, help me out, other sources for 2XL (and up) briefs?



@Tad It looks like you may have to mail order men's briefs online from a B&T outlet. For members living in New Zealand (because we have the same problem), H&H boxers and other styles of men's briefs are available in sizes up to 6XL are available at the Warehouse. When I come across a good find in larger clothes, I always share it with a photo on Facebook, for my many big friends, who have less time to shop than I do. So, here's me sharing 5XL boxers:




And my confession is that, although moved to help my fellow fat men to find good deals in clothing, I'm secretly moved to show off how big I am. The boxers in the photo are 5XL. I take 6XL in most other things but I find that buying underpants a size smaller increases belly bulge, which I like (another confession). For the same reason, I leave tags off clothes and size-marked coat hangers from menswear stores lying around. I'm just a big showoff.


----------



## Tad

I may have a reprieve to my briefs situation. A bit of power shopping disclosed that Stanfields brand run half a size bigger than Jockey and other brands (I.e. an Xl is rated for 42-44" in Stanfields, but 40-42" in jockey.). I think that should be enough to be more tolerable. So as long as I can find Stanfields and don't get bigger .... (Maybe I shouldn't have had that butter chicken poutine while I was shopping).

I'm still going to keep looking for options, to be on the safe side.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

X


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

It’s one of those days where I can’t seem to do anything right. I’ll probably just research for my class and listen to Belle and Sebastian until the feeling goes away.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I would love to take some boudoir photos


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

*wanders in* I confess I have missed you all


----------



## SSBHM

Greetings Xyantha


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I confess I woke up this morning with a strong desire for some SSBBW living. The bigger the arms, the better!


----------



## Tad

Xyantha Reborn said:


> *wanders in* I confess I have missed you all



I confess that I miss the old bhm/ffa board crew. We had some good years!


----------



## loopytheone

We missed you too, Xy! <3


----------



## ODFFA

I'm having to work on my father's business with my narcissist-aunt while he's doing his third stint in rehab. It makes me extremely uncomfortable. She's been known to swindle family members out of money and create untold dramas. I'm getting very close to the point of walking away from this whole situation and never looking back.


----------



## RVGleason

Tad said:


> I confess that I miss the old bhm/ffa board crew. We had some good years!



There are some folks from the old days I miss like Wellington and Auntie Oogle. I hope they’re still with us and are doing well.


----------



## Grizzlybear

I'm in the process of moving out of my mother's house into my own apartment. She (and my sister, whom she's closer to) are both emotionally/psychologically abusive. It's only been in the last two years or so that the Stockholm syndrome has released its grip and I've realized the situation I've been in for all my life.

This will be the first time in almost a decade that I'll be in my own. Wish me luck?


----------



## Tad

Good luck GB!


----------



## Grizzlybear

Tad said:


> Good luck GB!


Thanks Tad!


----------



## loopytheone

I confess that the other day, I got IDed for drain cleaner. No maam, I really am planning on cleaning my drain with it. And I really am over 18.

I must be getting old though because I've started to be vaguely flattered when they ask for ID now!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Hubby was stuffed.

Snapped a pic of his face while giggling and showed him.

He groaned and said; “it looks like i just got out of rehab. For butter!”

I laughed so hard i cried


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

I confess that my current crush smells really good..you start thinking about this stuff when you’re social distancing...


----------



## Corey

I confess that I want to know what @Shh! Don’t tell! crush smells like. You start thinking about what other people’s crushes smell like when you’re social distancing.


----------



## Jay78

Creepy lol


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Jay78 said:


> Creepy lol


Sorry, I know it’s a little creepy.


----------



## Jay78

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Sorry, I know it’s a little creepy.


No I meant thinking about other crushes smells lol


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Corey said:


> I confess that I want to know what @Shh! Don’t tell! crush smells like. You start thinking about what other people’s crushes smell like when you’re social distancing.



A little bit like coffee but mostly like whatever hormones or pheromones or whatever are in his sweat. I can’t really describe it, it’s not a cologne or aftershave smell, it’s just a person smell. I can’t really explain in words what makes one person’s smell good and another’s bad.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Jay78 said:


> No I meant thinking about other crushes smells lol



no creepier then noticing what someone smells like in the first place


----------



## Jay78

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> no creepier then noticing what someone smells like in the first place


I guess, never really thought about it


----------



## landshark

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> A little bit like coffee but mostly like whatever hormones or pheromones or whatever are in his sweat. I can’t really describe it, it’s not a cologne or aftershave smell, it’s just a person smell. I can’t really explain in words what makes one person’s smell good and another’s bad.



Totally get it! I...won’t say why. Just that this makes sense to me.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

happily_married said:


> Totally get it! I...won’t say why. Just that this makes sense to me.



Glad it comes through. I feel like if I tried to really describe it it would sound gross, but it’s not, to me.


----------



## Corey

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Sorry, I know it’s a little creepy.



No, no. Don’t you apologize. You OWN THAT creepy shit. Now get back out there and say some more creepy truths. *Ready, break!*


----------



## Corey

Jay78 said:


> Creepy lol



Creepy, or inquisitive?  I was speaking in jest with the last part of my original comment. I do not think about what another person’s crush smells like. That would be strange. But since @Shh! Don’t tell! mentions that he smells good, I was curious to know what “good” smells like (to her). She’s quarantined by herself. She’s bored and lonely. I was trying to entertain her for a couple of seconds with a quirky comment. It’s a weird time, Jay. Let the women talk and joke amongst each other.


----------



## Shotha

One man's perfume is another man's pong.


----------



## landshark

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> Glad it comes through. I feel like if I tried to really describe it it would sound gross, but it’s not, to me.



No I think I get what you’re saying and agree with you because I’ve experienced it too. I don’t know how to describe it either without sounding weird or gross. But it’s like depth of attraction. There’s physical attraction and that gets things started, there’s chemistry and that keeps things going, and there’s psychological attraction maybe? A subtle but real attraction for a persons...I don’t know, scent? I’ve tried to describe it before and can’t quite get it, but I think you and I are talking about the same thing.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Shotha said:


> One man's perfume is another man's pong.



whats a pong?


----------



## Aqw

Pong smell stinks


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

Aqw said:


> Pong smell stinks



what the hell is pong???


----------



## Jay78

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> what the hell is pong???


I thought it was a 70’s video game


----------



## BigElectricKat

I'm just going to imagine that there is a gal out there with whom I could connect and that she smells like... At this point as long as she doesn't smell like poop or throw up, I'm game. This lonely crap is for the birds. Funny, years ago I could handle it just fine. Now? I'm just glad i don't have internet at home!!!!


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

BigElectricKat said:


> I'm just going to imagine that there is a gal out there with whom I could connect and that she smells like... At this point as long as she doesn't smell like poop or throw up, I'm game. This lonely crap is for the birds. Funny, years ago I could handle it just fine. Now? I'm just glad i don't have internet at home!!!!


If you don’t have internet at home how are you logged on here?


----------



## stevita

Whenever the hot water goes out at my apartment complex, I pretend I'm being tortured by the CIA, playing both parts while I take my cold shower. 

"WHO DO YOU WORK FOR?"

"I'LL NEVER TALK!"


----------



## stevita

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> A little bit like coffee but mostly like whatever hormones or pheromones or whatever are in his sweat. I can’t really describe it, it’s not a cologne or aftershave smell, it’s just a person smell. I can’t really explain in words what makes one person’s smell good and another’s bad.


Fun fact! People that smell attractive to you smell that way because as humans we've evolved to be attracted to the smells of people who are the most genetically different from us. This could be a biological means of ensuring genetic diversity of offspring, which is a good way to ensure the survival of a species, since if a plague runs its course, some individuals are bound to be immune.


----------



## Shh! Don’t tell!

stevita said:


> Fun fact! People that smell attractive to you smell that way because as humans we've evolved to be attracted to the smells of people who are the most genetically different from us. This could be a biological means of ensuring genetic diversity of offspring, which is a good way to ensure the survival of a species, since if a plague runs its course, some individuals are bound to be immune.


I actually know that. I remember reading that it’s the most different immune system that you’re most attracted to the smell of, not just overall difference. It’s a nice lil example of naturally selection at work.


----------



## landshark

I confess: I miss the days when the letters “WHO” meant a rock band and not world health organization.


----------



## Corey

stevita said:


> Fun fact! People that smell attractive to you smell that way because as humans we've evolved to be attracted to the smells of people who are the most genetically different from us. This could be a biological means of ensuring genetic diversity of offspring, which is a good way to ensure the survival of a species, since if a plague runs its course, some individuals are bound to be immune.



Exactly.


----------



## Shotha

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> whats a pong?



A "pong" is a bad smell.


----------



## landshark

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> I actually know that. I remember reading that it’s the most different immune system that you’re most attracted to the smell of, not just overall difference. It’s a nice lil example of naturally selection at work.



I’ve talked here about a toxic and abusive girlfriend I once had years ago. While I generally don’t have a lot of positives to say about her I cannot deny I did learn a few good things from her and one of them is consistent with this idea you brought up.

Early in our relationship (before she grew abusive) she once brought me a big basket of her dirty laundry. At the time I lived and worked in San Diego and she lived up the road about 70 miles so we didn’t see each other every day.

When she arrived with her dirty laundry I just assumed she intended to do it overnight while she visited me. But she said it was for me for after she left and told me to sleep with it spread around my pillow. So I’d sleep enveloped in her scent and develop a subconscious desire for her based on pheromones, scent, etc. (don’t remember everything, this happened when I was 20 and I’m almost 40 now.) ESP her panties but it wasn’t just that. Shirts, jeans, Etc.

Not sure if there is anything to this beyond placebo but damn if it didn’t work: I could not get enough of her scent. Even scent isn’t really the right word though because it wasn’t always just that. It drove me crazy and sometimes it would happen without me even realizing it.

I also have to add this would eventually prove to be an unhealthy and abusive relationship. I won’t go into all the sad details, but in hindsight this experience combined with a lot of those other details definitely make me realize she was setting me up for control and dependency issues. But to this day I still think there’s something to it and don’t think what you mentioned is weird or creepy at all. It’s real and it can be totally awesome!


----------



## stevita

happily_married said:


> I’ve talked here about a toxic and abusive girlfriend I once had years ago. While I generally don’t have a lot of positives to say about her I cannot deny I did learn a few good things from her and one of them is consistent with this idea you brought up.
> 
> Early in our relationship (before she grew abusive) she once brought me a big basket of her dirty laundry. At the time I lived and worked in San Diego and she lived up the road about 70 miles so we didn’t see each other every day.
> 
> When she arrived with her dirty laundry I just assumed she intended to do it overnight while she visited me. But she said it was for me for after she left and told me to sleep with it spread around my pillow. So I’d sleep enveloped in her scent and develop a subconscious desire for her based on pheromones, scent, etc. (don’t remember everything, this happened when I was 20 and I’m almost 40 now.) ESP her panties but it wasn’t just that. Shirts, jeans, Etc.
> 
> Not sure if there is anything to this beyond placebo but damn if it didn’t work: I could not get enough of her scent. Even scent isn’t really the right word though because it wasn’t always just that. It drove me crazy and sometimes it would happen without me even realizing it.
> 
> I also have to add this would eventually prove to be an unhealthy and abusive relationship. I won’t go into all the sad details, but in hindsight this experience combined with a lot of those other details definitely make me realize she was setting me up for control and dependency issues. But to this day I still think there’s something to it and don’t think what you mentioned is weird or creepy at all. It’s real and it can be totally awesome!


Can totally relate on the abusive/controlling ex front. I guess as a confession, "Jesse Markham" from Served is based on a real person.


----------



## landshark

stevita said:


> Can totally relate on the abusive/controlling ex front. I guess as a confession, "Jesse Markham" from Served is based on a real person.



I haven’t watched. Maybe I should?

I swear I don’t know why I put up with it. And as a young man I was so embarrassed to have been smacked around by a woman I bent over backwards making up stupid ass stories about why I have bruises on my face, cuts, etc.

What an awful time. I was more willing to put up with it and take it than to stand up for myself. And in the end she left me!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Shh! Don’t tell! said:


> If you don’t have internet at home how are you logged on here?


I sit in front of a computer all day at work. Thank goodness for that at least.


----------



## BigElectricKat

happily_married said:


> I confess: I miss the days when the letters “WHO” meant a rock band and not world health organization.


----------



## landshark

BigElectricKat said:


>




damn, @BigElectricKat I was actually about to post that one on my playlist thread. I’ll pick another!


----------



## Barrett

BigElectricKat said:


> Eminence Front



That's one of the first videos I ever saw on MTV, back in 1982.
(I was in the eighth grade -- a confession of my age. Fat and old.)


----------



## BigElectricKat

I love that song. It's musically complex in many ways but also simple. I love the sound, it's so expansive!


----------



## Jay78

BigElectricKat said:


> I love that song. It's musically complex in many ways but also simple. I love the sound, it's so expansive!


It’s a put on


----------



## tonyguy

BigElectricKat said:


>





BigElectricKat said:


> I love that song. It's musically complex in many ways but also simple. I love the sound, it's so expansive!


I love it too, always have. When it first came out someone called a New York rock station and asked if they'd play the new WHO jam, 'Livin' in the Bronx.'


----------



## Yakatori

Corey said:


> ....speaking in jest with the last part of my original comment. I do not think about what another person’s crush smells like. That would be strange...



I'm kind of disappointed to see how you dialed this back, it was better before.



stevita said:


> Whenever the hot water goes out at my apartment complex, I pretend I'm being tortured by the CIA, playing both parts while I take my cold shower.
> 
> "WHO DO YOU WORK FOR?"
> 
> "I'LL NEVER TALK!"



A really quick cold shower is better for you; except, maybe, for the oily sections around your face. Water that's even a little bit hot, for too long, can dry out your skin. Especially in the winter.


----------



## Corey

Yakatori said:


> I'm kind of disappointed to see how you dialed this back, it was better before.


----------



## Corey

Well, Yakatori, whom I’ve never had a single conversation with since discovering Dims, it sucks that you’re “kind of” disappointed by how I felt the need to defend my original comment to Shh! Don’t tell! due to a guy calling me creepy. I don’t particularly like being called “creepy” by someone I don’t know, even though I’m positive the guy who said it meant nothing by it. Am I weird at times? Sure. Quirky, sure. Creepy? Nah. Everyone has their limits, and that was mine. Truly hope you can recover from your disappointment, man. Also, this is 2 times in 2 days that 2 random ass men have felt the need to say something negative to me and about me. I don’t know if you think it’s normal to offer unhelpful and unsolicited advice to someone that you don’t know, but it’s not. Did you think I would appreciate your disappointment? Did you think I would be like, “Thanks so much stranger for telling me you’re disappointed in the way I shared my personal feelings over something that has nothing to do with you!” And did you think I was supposed to respond to the other guy like “Okay, thanks for calling me creepy I love it!!!” I’m just wondering where your in entitlement has come from. I’m really risking sounding like a cranky bitch here with this response, but hopefully those who have interacted with me and seen my comments prior to this one understand that I’ve reached my limit with the stupid shit. There’s so much going on around the world right now that I’m positive you’ll be able to find something else to be disappointed in other than how I choose to respond to someone else, which has nothing to do with you. See ya.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Barrett said:


> That's one of the first videos I ever saw on MTV, back in 1982.
> (I was in the eighth grade -- a confession of my age. Fat and old.)


Not as fat and old as me! Well, not sure on the one count but definitely on the other. I was in college in '82.


----------



## Barrett

BigElectricKat said:


> Not as fat and old as me! Well, not sure on the one count but definitely on the other. I was in college in '82.



You got me on age. I was in eighth grade in '82.
(I'm 51.)

As far as fat, I'm 330 pounds, 5'10 (47.35 BMI), with a 61-62" belly, guesstimating the gap between the ends of my 60" tape measure.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Barrett said:


> You got me on age. I was in eighth grade in '82.
> (I'm 51.)
> 
> As far as fat, I'm 330 pounds, 5'10 (47.35 BMI), with a 61-62" belly, guesstimating the gap between the ends of my 60" tape measure.


Yeah, got me on the fat part. 5'7" and 224 lbs. All my pants say 38 but I think they lie!


----------



## stevita

So...I confess that I had a "lockdown" scene planned for Served long before we actually went on lockdown, and I've had to edit it now that I know what an actual lockdown is like. I'm a little self-conscious about people thinking I'm making light of current events just because of the nature of the scene (spoiler alert: in the story the CDC is wrong), but I've had bits and pieces of it written since, like, last December, and I didn't want to cut two chapters just to be more PC.


----------



## Tad

stevita said:


> Fun fact! People that smell attractive to you smell that way because as humans we've evolved to be attracted to the smells of people who are the most genetically different from us. This could be a biological means of ensuring genetic diversity of offspring, which is a good way to ensure the survival of a species, since if a plague runs its course, some individuals are bound to be immune.



Except apparently being on hormonal birth control can mess that up for women? (at least in some studies, women who were pregnant or on hormonal birth control tended to prefer the smell of people more closely related to them. I don't know if that was ever replicated with larger studies).


----------



## Corey

Tad said:


> Except apparently being on hormonal birth control can mess that up for women? (at least in some studies, women who were pregnant or on hormonal birth control tended to prefer the smell of people more closely related to them. I don't know if that was ever replicated with larger studies).



FIRSTLY, TAD, WELCOME THE HECK BACK. I’ve been worried about you due to coronavirus. I’m glad to see your name again.

Secondly, when I was pregnant the first time, people I was closest to (husband, sister, mom) smelled like garlic at all times, no matter what. It was the weirdest thing.


----------



## Tad

I'm fine, but working from home turns out to be a bit of a time suck (or maybe it is just a busy patch at work?). Add in some background anxiety depleting brain energy, and I've fallen off from my usual digital rounds.


----------



## Corey

Tad said:


> I'm fine, but working from home turns out to be a bit of a time suck (or maybe it is just a busy patch at work?). Add in some background anxiety depleting brain energy, and I've fallen off from my usual digital rounds.



I’m sorry you’ve got so much going on. That’s a lot, for sure. I’m just happy that you’re okay. I really was worried that you had contracted COVID because I didn’t see you after it got pretty serious. It sounds extreme, but I’m truly relieved to see that you’re alright.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I confess: Lately, I've wondered if my life has had any real meaning. What am I here for? What good have I done? I've been trying to write but my heart just isn't in it. I've been trying to figure out what my purpose on Earth is but can't seem to come up with anything tangible.


----------



## landshark

BigElectricKat said:


> I confess: Lately, I've wondered if my life has had any real meaning. What am I here for? What good have I done? I've been trying to write but my heart just isn't in it. I've been trying to figure out what my purpose on Earth is but can't seem to come up with anything tangible.



Love ya, BEK. You’re a great guy and I’m sorry to hear you’re having these thoughts. I know it’s not Christmas but sit your ass down and watch It’s a Wonderful Life. You have George Bailey Syndrome. You’ve probably made a difference to so many people over time, and said something here, done an act of kindness there that you don’t even remember, but to someone else made a huge difference.

Keep your chin up for optimism and tucked for toughness. We need both in a time like this.


----------



## Shotha

BigElectricKat said:


> I confess: Lately, I've wondered if my life has had any real meaning. What am I here for? What good have I done? I've been trying to write but my heart just isn't in it. I've been trying to figure out what my purpose on Earth is but can't seem to come up with anything tangible.



I don't think that we're born with a purpose. We give ourselves the purposes that we choose. You've chosen to be on this site. You've chosen to be a moderator for this site. Perhaps you were offered that role but accepting it was your choice. In choosing to do these things you have helped many people to come to terms with themselves. You have helped people towards self-understanding. You have helped people to find their way through life. You have helped people to find happiness.

We all have moments of self-doubt, especially at times like this, when we have more time to spare than is usual. The things that you do on here have meaning and purpose. What you do for people on Dims is doing good for people, because it gives people greater wellbeing.


----------



## TwoSwords

BigElectricKat said:


> I confess: Lately, I've wondered if my life has had any real meaning. What am I here for? What good have I done? I've been trying to write but my heart just isn't in it. I've been trying to figure out what my purpose on Earth is but can't seem to come up with anything tangible.



I've done some philosophy in the past, and when talking about the meaning of a person's life, what's usually meant is; do we have a purpose? Now, a lot can be learned about this by studying the purpose of non-human things, and seeing what rules those purposes follow. For instance, a baseball bat has the purpose of being used to play baseball. A car has the purpose of being driven, and a pencil has the purpose of being used to write or draw. If we try to use a car to squash bugs with, or use a pencil to chop down a tree, we're not using these things for their purposes. They may or may not succeed at these irrelevant tasks, but it's not their *purpose* to do so.

By contrast, what's the purpose of a rock? It can be used for many things; sharpening a knife, holding down papers or causing ripples in a nearby pond, but none of these things can be said to be *the* purpose of a rock with any degree of certainty. Virtually everything in nature is the same way. Trees, lightning, stars, clouds... They all have functions that they perform, but it's hard, from that, to extrapolate a purpose, as such.

From this, we can draw a conclusion about purpose; it is not a phenomena that occurs accidentally or without intent. Purpose is put into things during the design process. When we decide to make a baseball bat, we give it the purpose of being used for baseball. Before we designed the baseball bat, it was only a log, which didn't have that purpose.

Also, it goes without saying that baseball bats, cars and pencils are not aware of the purposes that they have, because none of them is intelligent.

So, what does all of this say about the purpose of people's lives? Well, we did not design our own lives. Therefore, it's not possible for use to decide the purpose of our own lives. We could plan out a purpose for the next minute, hour, day or year, but our ultimate purpose, if any, is not really our call, nor will we necessarily be aware of it.

I agree that "It's a Wonderful Life" proposes an attractive and probable solution to this dilemma, because (and I won't spoil the movie if you haven't seen it yet,) the main character of George Bailey is not the creator of his own purpose, nor is he initially aware of it, but he does have one. I think everyone should watch that movie at least once. It's great.

Human purpose is one of many immaterial puzzles for modern man, but there are good ways to solve it.


----------



## dwesterny

A 20 minute drive and a border crossing into Canada seemed like nothing 2 months ago. In the age of covid it's an unknowable 12-18 months.


----------



## Funtastic curves

dwesterny said:


> A 20 minute drive and a border crossing into Canada seemed like nothing 2 months ago. In the age of covid it's an unknowable 12-18 months.


I love visiting Canada. What part of Canada is 20 minutes away from you?


----------



## dwesterny

St Catherine's, where my ex lived and we used to be able to cross on a daily basis before the virus threw everything into a complete nightmare mess.


----------



## Funtastic curves

Ok. Cool thats not far from my all time favorite place to go Toronto. I lived like 20 min from Windsor.


----------



## Shotha

Here's my naughty confession about the Covid-19 restrictions. I find it very irritating that our parliamentary signers appear in the news, no longer standing beside our PM or an MP, when they are signing for them, but in little boxes at the bottom right of the screen. I find one of them, a big fat Māori guy, very attractive. I've started to think of signing itself as a very sexy activity. It would be so advantageous in the bedroom. I mean, one would be able to communicate in the bedroom without spoiling one's embouchure.


----------



## lille

Quarantine is affecting me more than I’d like. My husband and went to go visit “distantly” with a few friends this evening and my anxiety about being alone has definitely increased.


----------



## Aqw

It does affect me also. I find it hard.


----------



## ODFFA

It's the first week of term for me and we are starting it with a chapter on interpersonal attraction. Week of contemplating my FFA-ness and feeling all romantic - bring it on


----------



## Ffancy

I confess that I have a crush on a thin man for the first time in over a decade, which is strange, but I just saw a picture of him at 25 and he was a chubby lil fat boy at that time and why didn’t I know him then?


----------



## Corey

Ffancy said:


> I confess that I have a crush on a thin man



Give it time, give it time. They normally don’t stay that way.


----------



## Ffancy

Men do seem to gain weight if they date me. I don’t even do it on purpose! I’m just very enthusiastic about their existing pudge and always ready to suggest a bowl of ice cream...


----------



## Corey

Ffancy said:


> Men do seem to gain weight if they date me. I don’t even do it on purpose! I’m just very enthusiastic about their existing pudge and always ready to suggest a bowl of ice cream...



atta girl.


----------



## BigElectricKat

I must confess that I am having thoughts of just giving up the whole BHM/FFA thing. Sad but true.


----------



## pani

I confess I have a crush on this sumo wrestler. What an amazing body!


----------



## dwesterny

Being into dad bod guys does not make you an FFA any more that saying Nicki Minaj is hot makes you into BBW.


----------



## ODFFA

dwesterny said:


> Being into dad bod guys does not make you an FFA any more that saying Nicki Minaj is hot makes you into BBW.



Even though I wouldn't want to mess with how anyone wants to self-identify, I must cheekily confess to having a similar feeling about this as you. Although, I guess there are also people who are into a whole spectrum of sizes for a variety of respective "reasons," which is obviously also valid. And they should get to use any terms they feel are fitting to them. But personally, I do like the thought of the term (F)FA referring somewhat specifically to people who like... more of a generous amount of padding. ☺


----------



## fat hiker

dwesterny said:


> Being into dad bod guys does not make you an FFA any more that saying Nicki Minaj is hot makes you into BBW.



Though, with a little luck, initially admitting a liking for 'dad bods' could be the 'gateway drug' into full FFAdom!


----------



## Tad

The other 'gateway' that I used to hear was 'lumberjack type' (implying big, burly, bearded). As far as I could tell it got categorized as 'out of the mainstream a bit, but relatable enough to most to not raise eyebrows'.


----------



## Ffancy

Tad said:


> The other 'gateway' that I used to hear was 'lumberjack type' (implying big, burly, bearded). As far as I could tell it got categorized as 'out of the mainstream a bit, but relatable enough to most to not raise eyebrows'.



Yeah, “lumberjack type” is pretty much code for “muscle chub" i.e. a man who is muscular but has some extra padding as well!


----------



## Tad

Ffancy said:


> Yeah, “lumberjack type” is pretty much code for “muscle chub" i.e. a man who is muscular but has some extra padding as well!


It does embody a few traits often associated with masculinity: strength, out-doorsy ruggedness, hairyness, and sheer size. It may not have the status associations that are often looked for in a mate, but I get the feeling that the majority of women can relate to the attraction of at least some of its associated traits.

To get kind of on topic for the thread: I have sufficient aversion to masculinity that as I got heavier I assiduously stayed clean shaven and avoided plaid and flannel, wanting to stay very clear of any lumberjack comparison. In hindsight, I probably had nothing to worry about on that front


----------



## Shotha

I liked lumberjacks but then I heard this song and decided to be a bear instead.


----------



## fat hiker

I love that video, especially at the opening...

"What about my bloody parrot?"

Thanks, Monty Python!

With lead-in:


----------



## fat hiker

Fat lumberjack:








big lumberjack by VetroWolf


..




www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Joker

I am a Christian who played a Rabbi in a movie.


----------



## Shotha

fat hiker said:


> Fat lumberjack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big lumberjack by VetroWolf
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.furaffinity.net



Now I wouldn't have worries about this lumberjack.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> I am a Christian who played a Rabbi in a movie.



I'm a Rabbi's assistant.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> Now I wouldn't have worries about this lumberjack.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


>




OK. No more lumberjacks for me.


----------



## north2alaska

I like using Old Spice, particularly Bear Glove. I know it's for men, but I like it  I don't like walking out of the shower smelling like a fruit basket.

If a guy wears it? Well now... that's just the cherry on top.


----------



## BigElectricKat

north2alaska said:


> I like using Old Spice, particularly Bear Glove. I know it's for men, but I like it  I don't like walking out of the shower smelling like a fruit basket.
> 
> If a guy wears it? Well now... that's just the cherry on top.


Bear Glove and Hawk's Ridge are my favorites.


----------



## north2alaska

BigElectricKat said:


> Bear Glove and Hawk's Ridge are my favorites.



A man of excellent taste!


----------



## BigElectricKat

north2alaska said:


> A man of excellent taste!


Finally, someone thinks so!


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy

Some might not think this is funny, but I sure do. Got this email yesterday from a chaser online pal, who was checking in on me post-Corona  Made me smile. "Are you fat?" is a positive, meaning she would be pleased.


----------



## extra_m13

confession... i do think boberry has lost a significant amount of weight. in the last weigh in she said she was not planning on changing anything, so the upward trend could continue. but... i confess, i cannot imagine how is to carry 615 pounds and i feel there there could be some drawbacks and while i perfectly understand that i do think she should be transparent about the weight loss, the reasons and how it is to live and go around being so heavy. not for me. i am a male in a healthy weight range , and while i fantasize about being with an ssbbw such as boberry or juicyjackie i think it would be helpful is she comes out and tells everything, helpful for younger models and ladies around the world that are experiencing mixed feeling about their body, weight, relationship with food and else.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

*slinks back in after a shamefully long absence*

I have been negligent - sowwy!!


----------



## jello4me

I started liking fatter girls when my 18 yr old cousin came to live with us. I was 12. She had belly rolls and was loose with all the guys in town. Side rolls. Eating constantly. Wow.


----------



## yayfat

Always was fascinated with being fat since puberty at least. Was chubby before puberty but don't recall a particular fascination then. Have been up & down as I let go & then tried to rein myself in, was even borderline underweight for a while in my 20s, BMI 19. 20 years ago, let myself go and within 4 years was at my top weight until now, close to BMI 35. Tried to exert control again, was back around BMI 29 for a while. The pattern continued, though. I'd add weight and then take it off. But now,

I've completely changed my shopping habits to sabotage any restraint I might have had before. I tend to eat when there is food available & I'm not completely full. So, now, I shop so that I will never run out of cookies or chocolates or chips or healthy food. Before I go shopping, I think of things I haven't eaten that I might like to, and buy some of that, as well as replacements to top up supplies of the rest. Back at my top weight and I thought I couldn't get any fatter. With the rest of the year off from work, it may happen. I am at and may exceed my top weight from a decade & a half ago.

Edit to add: One thing I do recall from about age 7 - my grandpa worked in a small town little grocery store, and one day I was there with him. A fellow who was about 400 lbs was in the store, and Grandpa introduced me to 'Fat Jack'. I was literally bowled over. I don't know that that affected me, but there it is, a memory I recall that's still with me after all these years.


----------



## MattB

I finally deleted Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, and Instagram. I feel free. 

The only social places I'll post on now are a few investing forums, and Dims.


----------



## ODFFA

Ugh. It's only just past 8 AM and I've already had my fill of judgemental Afrikaner boomers for the day. I'm really happy though, aside from that.


----------



## Rob hudson

MattB said:


> I finally deleted Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, and Instagram. I feel free.



I feel like an aberration. I have no social media presence, at all, anywhere. Except IRC, which isn't really a social media platform in the technical sense.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Rob hudson said:


> I feel like an aberration. I have no social media presence, at all, anywhere. Except IRC, which isn't really a social media platform in the technical sense.


Neither do I.


----------



## littlefairywren

I think a lot of people are ditching social media for one reason or another. I've only got FB and Dims for my online connections.

So, my confession...for the first time I can remember, I'm not looking forward to Christmas. Not in a scrooge kind of way, but more of a everything else has made it all a bit sad and blah.


----------



## Fuzzy

Ditto on missing the Christmas spirit. My old tree died, and I bought a new LED one on Amazon. It arrived Sunday morning, and it works great. I've put nothing on it yet. I might coax my grown up kids to come by to visit, feed them and decorate my tree.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that CBD oil is the shiiiit!


----------



## MattB

I'm in the bathtub. Like...right now.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I'm trying to avoid family drama like...


----------



## LeoGibson

IC that I keep buying Costco pastries or chocolate chunk cookies and say that I'll have a few and then take the rest over to my sisters to disseminate between her kids and grandkids and yet I NEVER do. Damn you Costco bakery for making such tasty cookies!!


----------



## BigElectricKat

IC that I did not really know how much I missed "going downtown" until recently.


----------



## AuntHen

IC I am SO embarrassed 
My friends are letting me live in their barn loft/apartment (their house is steps away) and last night I was doing smule (online karaoke), it is a great stress reliever and outlet for me... I do not like to sing in front of people or where I think they can hear me... well, he just informed me that when he took his dog out to use the bathroom last night, he heard this "raucous singing" coming from over here. I laughed so hard and turned beet red and was like "ohhhhh nooooo", 
He then said "I told _____ (his wife), well it's nice to know she's enjoying staying over there" ☠


----------



## Rob hudson

What were you singing?


----------



## AuntHen

Rob hudson said:


> What were you singing?



I sang a bunch of songs but the loudest was probably Right Hand Man by Joan Osborne ☺


----------



## Rob hudson

Never heard that one. My tastes run to older music as a rule. I know little of the music landscape after 1975. Yep, I'm a dinosaur. And proud of it.


----------



## Rojodi

Books, still love them!


----------



## AuntHen

IC that although I put off watching it (and wasn't planning on it), The Queen's Gambit on Netflix is one of THE best series I have seen in awhile. I wish I had read the book first though ♟


----------



## littlefairywren

IC I may have lady balls after all. I also can't stop thinking about "other uses..."


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I love the Andy Griffith show.


----------



## Ncmomof4

IC: I would give anything to have the house to myself, turn up some music, and have a dance party through the house! Just a few hours completely being me and not mom.


----------



## littlefairywren

IC that I love the smell of books, so have resisted the urge to purchase a Kindle.


----------



## Rojodi

littlefairywren said:


> IC that I love the smell of books, so have resisted the urge to purchase a Kindle.



IC that the best gifts my family have given me were gift certificates and cards to bookstores
IAC that the smell of new books brings me back to my teen years

(I own a Nook)


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I still yearn for those wonderful years of printed magazines like, Starlog, Comics' Scene, Rockline, Gamepro, and Electronic Gaming Monthly.

It's a shame the web ended that beloved era!


----------



## ObeseJohn

I think I like to eat too much! And IPA beer is my fav. And I have no Facebook


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

I stopped at the ice cream shop and watched a woman order and eat this big sundae and I thought dang her husband is missing this visual of sensual pleasure!


----------



## Joker

Hawaiianhealing said:


> I stopped at the ice cream shop and watched a woman order and eat this big sundae and I thought dang her husband is missing this visual of sensual pleasure!


 I don't feel that way unless I am with her across the table.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I just got teary eyed over an episode of Star Trek TNG (the one where Data fights for these little exocomp robots because he believes they have become life forms). I'm thinking I may be a bit hormonal or something


----------



## Tad

IC that I'm envious of some of the amazing concerts I'm hearing about being planned in the US this Summer. Lots of bands seem eager to get back to doing shows and there are just some amazing line-ups. Unfortunately on this side of the border we are far enough behind on vaccines that we won't be doing big concerts until some time in the Fall. I hope some of those bands are still eager to be doing shows then!


----------



## ManBeef

Im going to shower just so I can pee in there...


----------



## MattB

IC My biggest fault as a human being is watching 90 Day Fiancé every week.


----------



## Joker

MattB said:


> IC My biggest fault as a human being is watching 90 Day Fiancé every week.


Well now my sins pail in comparison.


----------



## LeoGibson

MattB said:


> IC My biggest fault as a human being is watching 90 Day Fiancé every week.



Right there with you.


----------



## squeezablysoft

MattB said:


> IC My biggest fault as a human being is watching 90 Day Fiancé every week.



I watch this show too. So I can convince myself that there are actually people who are crazier than me.


----------



## squeezablysoft

AuntHen said:


> IC I am SO embarrassed
> My friends are letting me live in their barn loft/apartment (their house is steps away) and last night I was doing smule (online karaoke), it is a great stress reliever and outlet for me... I do not like to sing in front of people or where I think they can hear me... well, he just informed me that when he took his dog out to use the bathroom last night, he heard this "raucous singing" coming from over here. I laughed so hard and turned beet red and was like "ohhhhh nooooo",
> He then said "I told _____ (his wife), well it's nice to know she's enjoying staying over there" ☠



Dance like nobody's watching and sing like nobody's listening.


----------



## squeezablysoft

Rojodi said:


> IC that the best gifts my family have given me were gift certificates and cards to bookstores
> IAC that the smell of new books brings me back to my teen years
> 
> (I own a Nook)



I feel ancient for admitting this, but I agree. It's convenient sometimes to read stuff on a device, but there's no replacing the feel and smell of actual ink-on-dead-trees physical books. IAC that sometimes when I'm reading on my phone I set the display to blue light filter just because I like how cozy the yellow "pages" make me feel, like reading a real old book.


----------



## squeezablysoft

ObeseJohn said:


> I think I like to eat too much! And IPA beer is my fav. And I have no Facebook



I KNOW I like to eat too much! And I've actually never tasted beer. And I have a Facebook but almost never use it.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that when I laugh hard, it's the ugliest, wheeziest old man laugh


----------



## BigElectricKat

IC that I was a bit of a "man-whore" in my youth. Not so much anymore.


----------



## TheShannan

MattB said:


> IC My biggest fault as a human being is watching 90 Day Fiancé every week.


The commentaries on YouTube for that show are amazing!!


----------



## TheShannan

IC that I seem to have a special place in my heart for old, cheesy Lifetime movies


----------



## JBfromNH

Ffancy said:


> I confess that I have a crush on a thin man for the first time in over a decade, which is strange, but I just saw a picture of him at 25 and he was a chubby lil fat boy at that time and why didn’t I know him then?


hugs


----------



## Monster

IC that I post on old threads and reply to things from years ago without realizing


----------



## Rojodi

IC that I love to relax naked in a pool and have conversations with others


----------



## Monster

Rojodi said:


> IC that I love to relax naked in a pool and have conversations with others


Oh being naked in a pool is the BEST! Never gotten to share that with others, unfortunately, but that sounds amazing


----------



## Rojodi

Monster said:


> Oh being naked in a pool is the BEST! Never gotten to share that with others, unfortunately, but that sounds amazing



It is, especially when you're in with 2-3-4 BBWs who are there to relax and enjoy the time (not working, NO kids)


----------



## Monster

Catkin said:


> Me and my sister pretend to be dinosaurs sometimes. I'm 20, she's nearly 18
> 
> EDIT: T-rex is my dino of choice by the way.


Never stop. This is awesome.


----------



## Monster

.


----------



## Tad

Monster said:


> Never stop. This is awesome.



It has been 12 years since that was posted, I wonder if they still do it?


----------



## dwesterny

There is an FFA who does porn with feedees and fat guys and we are discussing meeting up to shoot a few scenes (my face would be blurred) when she is traveling near to me. She's shot with a guy nearly 500 lbs but I'm considerably heavier than that... still not sure if I want to do it but it's very tempting. Been a long time with no intimacy and it kind of sounds like fun.


----------



## Anjula

dwesterny said:


> There is an FFA who does porn with feedees and fat guys and we are discussing meeting up to shoot a few scenes (my face would be blurred) when she is traveling near to me. She's shot with a guy nearly 500 lbs but I'm considerably heavier than that... still not sure if I want to do it but it's very tempting. Been a long time with no intimacy and it kind of sounds like fun.


Go for it! Sounds fun!


----------



## BigElectricKat

ObeseJohn said:


> And I have no Facebook


Me either!


----------



## Rojodi

IC that I do love returning to the county of my father's birth to purchase fresh fruits and vegetables
IAC that I do so to remind some people that my father's family is NOT the lazy ones.


----------



## mopsette

IC confess that I did, deliberately, not do my laundry in order to run out of my XS underwear so had an excuse to ask to borrow my boyfriend's 5XL cotton boxers for bed.


----------



## Shotha

I wear 6XL boxers.


----------



## Hawaiianhealing

I watch the great British and the great Canadian baking shows for ideas to feed people extra food


----------



## Shotha

On Friday this week I'm going to an end of year celebration. It will be the first time that I'm seen in public wearing a 7XL shirt. For me that will be a pleasing note for the year to end on.


----------



## Joker

I did not  have a TV for 10 years and recently got one. I only watch old reruns on it and a batch of DVD's and VHS tapes.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> I did not have a TV for 10 years and recently got one. I only watch old reruns on it and a batch of DVD's and VHS tapes.



I don't have a TV. I can't find enough to watch on TV to justify buying one. There are lots of more interesting things to do - such as getting fatter.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> I don't have a TV. I can't find enough to watch on TV to justify buying one. There are lots of more interesting things to do - such as getting fatter.


Whatever. I got a Dongle that lets me watch porn about fat people. LOL


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Whatever. I got a Dongle that lets me watch porn about fat people. LOL



I don't need to watch porn about fat people. I'm one of them.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> I don't need to watch porn about fat people. I'm one of them.


we are all different.


----------



## gythaogg

Confession that perhaps I’ll delete later:

I’m poly. One of my partners is essentially grey ace and doesn’t really understand my kink, though he isn’t judgmental about it. The other absolutely does, is supportive, keen to explore it with me … and, shortly before he started seeing me, started a deliberate weight loss regimen after putting on quite a lot of pandemic weight. It’s a plan that he’s intending to stick to until he meets his personal goal. I should feel incredibly lucky and incredibly grateful that his own personal goal is still, in his own words, “significantly overweight”, and that he’s incredibly accepting of my kink relative to probably everyone else I’ve ever been with. It’s his body and his life and his choice, and I’ve done the same before myself, and I respect his autonomy completely. But I’m sad about it and I have wished, entirely unfairly, that he would stop so I could have even just a little more time with him at his unbelievably hot higher weight self. He’s a really disciplined person who is great at following through on what he starts and I have no doubt that he’ll hit his goal weight, and I just wish I could have even a few more weeks before he continued. I am not going to ask that of him, partly because it isn’t my right and partly because I don’t want him to think I’ll be disappointed or unattracted to him when he’s done. If he wanted to do anything differently to accommodate my preferences, he already would have, and he’s made his own choices. All I can do is be deliberately quiet about it and not try to disrupt it or show that I’ll miss how he looks right now, or hell, even how he looked a month ago. I feel like an absolute asshole for feeling this way.


----------



## tracii 4591

The last video game I played was Galaga and that was a long time ago.


----------



## Joker

tracii 4591 said:


> The last video game I played was Galaga and that was a long time ago.


Well mine was missile command.


----------



## tracii 4591

I have never played an online RPG ever.


----------



## Shotha

The last video game that I played was Space Invaders.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Do I really have to show my age and say the last video game I played was Pong? It would be totally untrue but I thought I'd get in on this line, just the same.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I don't like too much today's video games. I still love to play the old ones using MAME (Multi Arcade Machine Emulator) for Android!

It's Mario Bros from 1983! My recent addiction!


----------



## Sonic Purity

tracii 4591 said:


> I have never played an online RPG ever.


Same here. (And really glad to see you back here, Tracii!) Not sure i’d recognize one if it crossed my path. The stereotype seems to be that nerds are supposed to be gamers, and my nerd CV is deep and long, but gamer?: i’m Just Not.

Wrote myself into a corner writing a gamer character in one of my in-progress fatlovesex novels. A real-life cousin-once-removed and family visited for a couple days this last summer. She’s around 12, somewhere on the ADHD spectrum (everyone’s pretty sure), and has some life struggles. She’s also a gamer par excellence like i have never seen. One of the small handheld platforms, and i don’t recall which one, since i was too dazzled watching her on a team of about 4 up against another team of 4, made up of players online all over the world, running paint rollers around and painting each other into corners or killing or whatever, and trying to pick up eggs or something and rush those into a gold basket or bin. (I wrote down the name of the game but can’t find my notes on that today.) So much happening _so_ fast, with a bunch of _Booyah! _and other social cues between team players. I watched something like 6 game rounds, and she was MVP on a couple.

There are levels of skills going on there beyond mere hand-eye coordination. I sure hope there’s not another real-life shooting/physical violence war ever (or in my lifetime at least), but if there is, i’d hope for her and people like her—with proper military training—to be in charge of the remote digital weaponry.

Last video game i played: Crystal Quest (Wikipedia), on a Mac Plus, 1988. Unless one’s counting on-screen solitaire, in which case it’s Royal Parade, within the past year. Just read in the Wikipedia article that “_Crystal Quest_ is easier to play in color mode on the Macintosh version as opposed to monochrome, as more RAM is used, causing enemies to move slower”, which i guess made me a hardcore gamer.

For those who don’t know the game, leveling up involves passing through an opening at the center top of the screen, at which point the screen redraws with the next level and game play immediately continues. This was the era when stock DOS/Win maybe? PCs could still only beep, whereas every Macintosh had a speaker rather than a buzzer/beeper, and sound circuitry. Hence sound effects were as big a deal as the (then) hi-res graphics. Crystal Quest was loaded with sound effects (of varying quality). The stock game had what was supposed to be a woman having an orgasm when the player’s ball (or whatever the cursor was supposed to be) passed through that portal to level up. It was the tackiest, ickiest, rock-bottom budget cliché porn sound imaginable (despite being decent fidelity). I found it so offensive that before the Critter Editor existed, i was in there with ResEdit exchanging a Super Chicken squawk for the feigned orgasm sound. *Not*_ because of anything to do with sex with anyone or anything_, but because my inner 9 year old found this vintage cartoon squawk funny.

Most of my Crystal Quest scores were mediocre. Far and away the best score i ever had was the day my True Love of 7 years broke up with me. Long story, but the basic idea: at the time, i truly believed she was the only human being in the history of civilization who could ever possibly love me, and she was leaving. She was going around our house packing up her stuff, and i was forlornly leaning my face on one hand, working the mouse with the other, not giving a flying fajita about anything. Shooting randomly, only half paying attention to the game, not caring. I blew through levels i had never seen before, encountering threatening creatures i’d only seen in the paper documentation, but never before on the screen.

I still have that Mac Plus, though it’s boxed up, with a newer platinum BC ROM version in its place, hooked up, seldom used. The original 1987 80 MB hard drive finally suffered a fatal head crash circa 2005 after one too many running lift-and-drops to break through its stiction issue. By that point it was so seldom used that even though the most recent backup was a year or several old, i didn’t lose any data. Chances are excellent that the/a sound-modified version of Crystal Quest is on that newer drive right now, and if i cleared enough junk out of the way and turned things on, i could play it. But likely i won’t, now that i have other priorities, like making posts like this.


----------



## Tad

I confess that (much thought I may moan) I enjoy clearing snow. Maybe it is the simple accomplishment? Maybe just getting outdoors? I don't know, but I get grouchy if the family gets to most of it before I get to clear my share.

Relevent to this site, because literally "being able to safely clear snow" was always one of my quiet motivations arguing against totally giving in to my gaining desires.


----------



## Shotha

If I had snow in my garden, I would just leave it there and enjoy the view, not because I'm lazy, but because I haven't seen snow in close up in over 30 years.


----------



## Tad

We received about 40cm of over about 8 hours on Monday. I'd happily enough share some with you if I could


----------



## itsmeelysemarie

IC that I can't cook (unless microwaving counts) so I'd probably be a terrible feeder.


----------



## Joker

Tad said:


> We received about 40cm of over about 8 hours on Monday. I'd happily enough share some with you if I could


Feel lucky we had freezing rain.


----------



## Tad

Joker said:


> Feel lucky we had freezing rain.


Freezing rain really is the worst, sorry you got hit. Be careful if you have to be out and about!

We've been getting a lot more freezing rain in recent years  So far this year, however, we've had a 'good Canadian winter' with the temperatures staying well below zero, so all precipitation has been snow. 

Our most famous experience of freezing rain was the great ice storm of 1998 (actually three storms in rapid succesion) that left so much ice that power line towers tumbled and there were extensive blackouts, for weeks in some areas. Thankfully we haven't had anything like that since.


----------



## tracii 4591

In 1997I remember we had an ice storm for 3 days and under 0 degrees for 16 days.
Walked out the front door an heard large trees crashing to the ground across the small 2 lane road behind my property.


----------



## waldo

tracii 4591 said:


> In 1997I remember we had an ice storm for 3 days and under 0 degrees for 16 days.
> Walked out the front door an heard large trees crashing to the ground across the small 2 lane road behind my property.



Yeah the freezing rain is the worst. We were lucky that we only got a small amount if it a few days ago before it turned to snow. And just to clarify, I assume you mean 0 degrees Fahrenheit? That is -18 degrees on the Celcius scale, which is what I assume Tad is referring to.


----------



## Shotha

waldo said:


> Yeah the freezing rain is the worst. We were lucky that we only got a small amount if it a few days ago before it turned to snow. And just to clarify, I assume you mean 0 degrees Fahrenheit? That is -18 degrees on the Celcius scale, which is what I assume Tad is referring to.



I wondered if @tracii 4591 said "under 0 degrees", because of @Tad 's previous use of "temperatures staying well below zero..." As Canada, at least officially, uses metric, I took @Tad to mean "well below 0°C", which would be "well below 32°F". As this is a common source of misunderstanding, I always give temperatures with a following "C" of "F" to show which temperature scale I'm using. I do the same with measurements.

Dates can be problematic too. In my country today is "06/02/2022" but in America it's "02/06/2022" and other countries use other formats. Indicating the month with letters makes dates universally understandable. "06/FEB/2022" and "FEB/06/2022" are understandable in both New Zealand and America.


----------



## waldo

Shotha said:


> I wondered if @tracii 4591 said "under 0 degrees", because of @Tad 's previous use of "temperatures staying well below zero..." As Canada, at least officially, uses metric, I took @Tad to mean "well below 0°C", which would be "well below 32°F". As this is a common source of misunderstanding, I always give temperatures with a following "C" of "F" to show which temperature scale I'm using. I do the same with measurements.
> 
> Dates can be problematic too. In my country today is "06/02/2022" but in America it's "02/06/2022" and other countries use other formats. Indicating the month with letters makes dates universally understandable. "06/FEB/2022" and "FEB/06/2022" are understandable in both New Zealand and America.



You know, I realize now that you are right. There is no way it was "under 0 degrees Fahrenheit for 16 days" in Kentucky (ok maybe, but I don't think in 1998), if that means 0 Fahrenheit. I'll tell you, as one who grew up on the Celcius scale in Canada and moved to the USA in my late 20s, it took me probably 10 years to be able to perceive the temp directly by Fahrenheit numbers and not have to internally convert to Celcius.


----------



## Joker

waldo said:


> You know, I realize now that you are right. There is no way it was "under 0 degrees Fahrenheit for 16 days" in Kentucky (ok maybe, but I don't think in 1998), if that means 0 Fahrenheit. I'll tell you, as one who grew up on the Celcius scale in Canada and moved to the USA in my late 20s, it took me probably 10 years to be able to perceive the temp directly by Fahrenheit numbers and not have to internally convert to Celcius.


As a person who has lived all over the planet and I also mix chemicals for photography I sometime have to slow down and recalculate because I live in the backwards U.S.A.


----------



## tracii 4591

In Kentucky we have really bad winters with lots of snow and some years its not so bad.
1979 was an extremely bad winter here 97 98 were very cold winter seasons. Yes 0 Fahrenheit.
I was delivering newspapers on a rural route that year and I was out working in it so I know very well it happened.
I have lived in Minnesota and that was a more dry snow and they deal with snow much better than Ky.
Here we have a very wet snow that can melt some during the day and refreezes at night and turns to ice with more snow during the night which melts and refreezes so essentially pot holes of ice and snow.
Like taking a drive on a bad dirt road.


----------



## Tad

Yah, I was talking degrees Celcius. I sometimes forget that there is still so many people who don't use it.

Although even in one system there can be room for confusion. When my father was first working there were a number of new immigrants from the UK working at the same facility, and back then both countries were still using the Fahrenheit system. One day he happened to be crossing the parking lot with one of the new arrivals on the coldest day so far that year in early Winter, and the brit commented something about how cold it was. My father casually responded "and there is a lot colder to come, of course."  The brit stopped and looked in total shock, then blurted out "when people were talking about the temperature hitting '20 below' I assumed they meant '20 degrees of frost', not literally twenty degrees below zero!" (12F versus -20F). At least the metric system doesn't allow for that error


----------



## agouderia

waldo said:


> . I'll tell you, as one who grew up on the Celcius scale in Canada and moved to the USA in my late 20s, it took me probably 10 years to be able to perceive the temp directly by Fahrenheit numbers and not have to internally convert to Celcius.



Despite knowing how to work both systems having grown up with both, I always mentally convert any measurement into the metric decimal scale... it's so much more logical, practical and easily transferable (think recipes!).



Tad said:


> Yah, I was talking degrees Celcius. I sometimes forget that there is still so many people who don't use it.
> At least the metric system doesn't allow for that error



Metric all the way!! Especially in the digital age, all those medieval measurements - think of stone in the UK! - make no sense whatsoever!


----------



## Shotha

Even in countries, which have converted to metric, many people educated prior to conversion still use Imperial units for at least some purposes. Many people in the UK and New Zealand still give their measurements in inches.

The stone remains widely used in the UK and Ireland but only for human body weight. As there are 14 pounds in one stone, it makes arithmetic difficult.


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> Even in countries, which have converted to metric, many people educated prior to conversion still use Imperial units for at least some purposes. Many people in the UK and New Zealand still give their measurements in inches.
> 
> The stone remains widely used in the UK and Ireland but only for human body weight. As there are 14 pounds in one stone, it makes arithmetic difficult.


How can we weigh The Rolling Stones?


----------



## BigElectricKat

Would have been nice to have a Tad near me. We got over 8 inches but I can't be shoveling snow anytime soon. Having a stent put in on the 23rd. I AM NOT about to have a heart attack shoveling snow. No sir. No way. That crap can stay there until spring has sprung.

Luckily, Big Betty has AWD!


----------



## Sonic Purity

agouderia said:


> Metric all the way!! Especially in the digital age, all those medieval measurements - think of stone in the UK! - make no sense whatsoever!



For sure Stone is weird, but Foot? _Whose_ foot?!

I think it was 1974 when for one year (at least in my part of California), the powers that be decided that students *would* learn the metric system. Besides being my first formal lesson in that system, it was my first true lesson in irony:

Teacher: “The metric system is very important for you to learn for a successful future.”  (And more sentences ending with eye rolls i don’t remember.)

When the teacher got to the part about how essential it was for science and engineering (with eye roll), given that this was to be my chosen future, i was thinking {Alright, that’s it—i’m all in on the metric system}. I don’t think it was all new to me then, but usually wasn’t at the forefront of my mind, because mainstream everyday U.S. wasn't set up that way. It absolutely and obviously made far more sense than what here i think were called U.S. customary units.

Generally i found it straightforward to work with and think in metric units, when measuring and cutting things, etc.

Apropos of this thread, i confess that living a metric system life in a nation which, outside of science and some areas of technology, mostly avoids that system, has left my mind muddled. For me, it depends which units.

I innately think temperatures on the Celsius scale, so when my housemate/ex True Love asks me what the temperature is and i give it to her and she asks for Fahrenheit, sometimes i can convert in my head but usually i jump up and go look at the dual-scale thermometer to remind me.

Shorter lengths from 1 mm to about 30 cm (or i often think 3 dm) i mostly think metric but usually can be pretty close in my head in inches. For analog audio formats such as record diameters or tape speeds, i’ve memorized both, and usually use metric unless dealing with someone else who uses “customary” and might get annoyed. I can distinguish between ISO 2, 2.6, and 3 mm machine screws on sight, as well as U.S. 4-40 and 6-32 (OK, maybe not 6-32 from 6-40 etc., but that has never come up often for me. When it does i use my screw thread checker).

Building (very low end) cabinetry etc. i have to deal with “customary” dimensions at the lumber yard or home center, but i often design, measure, cut, and build to metric dimensions… unless i have to fit it to some “customary”-dimensioned item, like a California King size box springs set. Sometimes the outside constraints of source materials and needs of compatibility with other objects and spaces require i use “customary” dimensions, but even then i’m going to measure 1103 mm or 110.3 cm on my tape measure rather than 43 7/16".

Aside: there seems to be no Unicode code point for the vulgar fraction 7/16. Good. Vulgar fraction seems like an appropriate name to me.

Long lengths/distances are where i fall apart. I’ve never been good at estimating them in any system of units. Because every (mechanical) odometer in vehicles i’ve routinely used has been designed to display Miles, and almost all road signs and speed limit signs where i’ve traveled have been in Miles and Miles Per Hour respectively, i mostly think in those units. I can tell you, for example, that it’s about 45 miles from here to the house where i grew up (where my mother still lives), and, interestingly due to locations and highway routing, almost exactly 400 miles from either this house or that house north to the home i used to rent in Albany, California in the San Francisco Bay Area. I’d have to do the conversion for kilometers, it’s not in my head.

Even on those pleasant times when i get to use a newer vehicle where i can switch to metric with the push of a button, much as i love liters when dealing with the food realm, it’s unhelpful to me to know that there are X kilometers of range left and fuel efficiency is Y kilometers per liter when the signs are all in miles and the gasoline pumps only display gallons. I’ve memorized that my van has a 36 gallon tank, but i’d have to use a calculator/converter to know that in liters. I do know that the van’s Slant 6 engine is 3.7 l in sensible-think, which was 225 cu. in. in “customary”-think.

If i wake up tomorrow and all the road signs are in kilometers and KPH and the gas pumps are all dispensing measured in liters, i will be very happy. I’ll not at all mind taping notes on my dash for the conversions, and the mechanical speedometer came from the (Windsor, Ontario) factory with dual MPH and KPH scales, so at least speeding’s no problem (not that speeding is ever a problem when i’m driving. You will find me in the slow lane, or next lane over).

I do admit to thinking of human body weights in pounds rather than masses in kilograms, both from upbringing and because i’m an FA and the bigger numbers in the “customary” units are more exciting. But truthfully i’m a whole lot more into softness and volume/expansiveness/spread rather than weight, by whatever measure.


----------



## Joker

BigElectricKat said:


> Would have been nice to have a Tad near me. We got over 8 inches but I can't be shoveling snow anytime soon. Having a stent put in on the 23rd. I AM NOT about to have a heart attack shoveling snow. No sir. No way. That crap can stay there until spring has sprung.
> 
> Luckily, Big Betty has AWD!


Heal quickly Brother.


----------



## tracii 4591

BigElectricKat said:


> Would have been nice to have a Tad near me. We got over 8 inches but I can't be shoveling snow anytime soon. Having a stent put in on the 23rd. I AM NOT about to have a heart attack shoveling snow. No sir. No way. That crap can stay there until spring has sprung.
> 
> Please take care of yourself Kat and no movement of snow.


----------



## Tad

BigElectricKat said:


> Would have been nice to have a Tad near me. We got over 8 inches but I can't be shoveling snow anytime soon. Having a stent put in on the 23rd. I AM NOT about to have a heart attack shoveling snow. No sir. No way. That crap can stay there until spring has sprung.
> 
> Luckily, Big Betty has AWD!



Oof, that is a lot of snow! 

Do take care of yourself!


@Sonic Purity They started switching us to metric when I was in grade school, so I I've grown up used to it for most things. The two exceptions are body weights and cooking recipes. Everybody had scales which measured in pounds, and since people were used to that all the scales sold here now are dual unit so I've never had to get used to thinking of body weight in KG (and sites like this are dominated by Americans talking pounds). And recipes get passed along and passed along, plus a lot of other recipes comes from the US, so I'm still accustomed to a cup of flour and half a teaspoon of baking powder, etc.


----------



## loopytheone

Units are an interesting thing. 

Over here, we usually give height in feet and inches. I'd have to google a conversion table if you gave it me in cm. Football pitches are measured in yards, cars in miles per hour, bras by inch, but virtually everything else you can use both inches or cm for. Younger people tend to know cm better, older people tend to know inches. If you tell me something is 10 inches long, I have to mentally change that to cm to estimate the length. On the other hand, I know the rough size measurements of various sizes of fat people in inches, and not in cm. 

Weight for recipes is in grams. Weight for humans varies depending on context. In a doctors office, kgs. On scales? Stone. When you're talking online? Pounds. Stone and pounds are obviously interchangable for anybody with basic maths skills, and I can do the conversion pretty well. I guess pounds is what I think in terms of, but that may be because I spend so much time here and talking to americans in general. People usually talk stones over here, and my "jesus, I don't want to get any bigger than this" point is in stones, not in pounds or kg. Animals are weighed in kgs. From horses to mice, kgs/grams. 

I don't understand why american's measure ingredients in cups, because cups can be different sizes and you can't be accurate about half or a quarter of a cup. Even a full cup, there is variation in what people think 'full' means. We do use teaspoons and tablespoons as measurements though. Usually with a description: 1 heaped teaspoon, 1 flat tablespoon etc. 

Age definitely matters too. I have to do mental maths when talking to my mum about things. She wants people's weight in stone, and she wants all measurements in inches. She also asks me to tell her what the doctor scales (kg) says in "real english" (as in, stone). So that's a fun one to do in your head; (Y x 2.2)/14. 

We never ever use fahrenheit for anything, though. Always celcius.


----------



## Sonic Purity

loopytheone said:


> I don't understand why american's measure ingredients in cups, because cups can be different sizes and you can't be accurate about half or a quarter of a cup.



Sure one can: measuring cups (Wikipedia). Certainly i’d not use the unmarked one out of which i’m currently drinking leftover echinacea Immune Support tea, as that would engender exactly the problem you suggest.

I confess (see? I’m keeping the thread on-topic) i’m curious why many of you are spelling the unit of temperature celcius with a C after the L. My ’merican spell checker insists it’s celsius with an S after the L. My OS’s dictionary mentions Swedish astronomer Anders Celsius (1701-44) as being “known for” that scale.


----------



## loopytheone

Sonic Purity said:


> Sure one can: measuring cups (Wikipedia). Certainly i’d not use the unmarked one out of which i’m currently drinking leftover echinacea Immune Support tea, as that would engender exactly the problem you suggest.
> 
> I confess (see? I’m keeping the thread on-topic) i’m curious why many of you are spelling the unit of temperature celcius with a C after the L. My ’merican spell checker insists it’s celsius with an S after the L. My OS’s dictionary mentions Swedish astronomer Anders Celsius (1701-44) as being “known for” that scale.



Ah, you're right, it is spelt like that. I don't have a spell checker or anything on automatically at the moment and I guess I've just always spelt it like that and nobody has ever pointed it out until now. In my defense, it is a 'c' sound in the middle and I struggle with spelling/typing in general.


----------



## Tad

When giving ingredients in 'cups' it is always implied that it is flat. But it is less clear on how packed in things are (for those ingrededients that can be packed down), which is an advantage of weighing your ingredients -- but of course just scooping up the flour or sugar an leveling the cup is easier than weighing every ingredient, and is generally close enough for baking.

I forgot about people's height. For whatever reason I really learned that one in imperial units, (feet and inches) and still have convert to know if 187cm is a tall person, or whatever. I guess because my parents measured us that way when I was growing up? I know how tall I am in cm, but I just don't have a good feel for heights in general in cm.


----------



## agouderia

Tad said:


> When giving ingredients in 'cups' it is always implied that it is flat. But it is less clear on how packed in things are (for those ingrededients that can be packed down), which is an advantage of weighing your ingredients -- but of course just scooping up the flour or sugar an leveling the cup is easier than weighing every ingredient, and is generally close enough for baking.



Close enough for basic baking..... 

As an avid baker, I admit to owning a set of measuring cups that I use for convenience sake for some standard, simple US recipes that work fine with approximate ingredients.

But for anything more sophisticated or when wanting to adapt and make changes to recipes I use my metric kitchen scale in grams together with my wonderful French measuring glass with grams indicators all around for the most common ingredients. Because that is the drawback of cups, since volume varies more than weight between ingredients, changing recipes is much less reliable. 
Another advantage of the metric scale for baking/cooking is that liquids and dry ingredients with ml - milliliters - and grams are both calculated based on the same scale (1000 ml = 1liter & 1000gr = 1 kilogram) again allowing for more flexibility as well as precision.

From almost life long experience, I'm fine moving between both measurement systems and doing the mental math be it for weight, height, distance or whatever.

The only one that freaks me out and I don't use unless I really have to is temperature in Fahrenheit. The guy might have been a great thermometer inventor but his scale of measuring temperature is simply nuts. Setting the freezing point at 32°F and then having to multiply or divide everything by 1.6 is just unbelievably annoying.


----------



## Shotha

I find it useful to know both the metric and the Imperial systems for this reason. Most things are metric in New Zealand these days but when you are reading books, especially ones from the pre-metrication, the old measurements aren't such a problem for you.


----------



## x0emnem0x

gythaogg said:


> Confession that perhaps I’ll delete later:
> 
> I’m poly. One of my partners is essentially grey ace and doesn’t really understand my kink, though he isn’t judgmental about it. The other absolutely does, is supportive, keen to explore it with me … and, shortly before he started seeing me, started a deliberate weight loss regimen after putting on quite a lot of pandemic weight. It’s a plan that he’s intending to stick to until he meets his personal goal. I should feel incredibly lucky and incredibly grateful that his own personal goal is still, in his own words, “significantly overweight”, and that he’s incredibly accepting of my kink relative to probably everyone else I’ve ever been with. It’s his body and his life and his choice, and I’ve done the same before myself, and I respect his autonomy completely. But I’m sad about it and I have wished, entirely unfairly, that he would stop so I could have even just a little more time with him at his unbelievably hot higher weight self. He’s a really disciplined person who is great at following through on what he starts and I have no doubt that he’ll hit his goal weight, and I just wish I could have even a few more weeks before he continued. I am not going to ask that of him, partly because it isn’t my right and partly because I don’t want him to think I’ll be disappointed or unattracted to him when he’s done. If he wanted to do anything differently to accommodate my preferences, he already would have, and he’s made his own choices. All I can do is be deliberately quiet about it and not try to disrupt it or show that I’ll miss how he looks right now, or hell, even how he looked a month ago. I feel like an absolute asshole for feeling this way.



You’re not alone. I’ve been thinking lately the last few years I’m poly as well. I know your pain.


----------



## AuntHen

IC that I love how people think they know you or have you pegged when they either have barely ever had a conversation with you and/or no conversations/interactions at all. Their assumptions are hilariously ignorant and so off track. What time have you spent truly getting to know or understand me?!? You know shit


----------



## BigElectricKat

Ummm...


----------



## Angelette

IC I never grew up on David Spade. (unless if you count that Disney llama movie) My first time watching him is from the Matt Foley sketch and I thought he was an actual kid...


----------



## SSBHM

itsmeelysemarie said:


> IC that I can't cook (unless microwaving counts) so I'd probably be a terrible feeder.


Many good things to eat don't require cooking - frozen pizza, appetizers, chicken pot pies, pot roast, mashed potatoes, and much more can be delicious either from the oven or the microwave.


----------



## Angelette

Edit: I posted on the wrong thread.


----------



## Donna

I confess I have a harmless crush on someone based entirely on their taste in music and one picture they shared.


----------



## SSBHM

IC if asked to go get goodies, I'll buy some to bring back to share, but also buy some to eat alone on the way back, before having more when I'm back.


----------



## Donna

I’m far too old to be this bloody naive.


----------



## Donna

I confess that creating pictures with words is far easier than creating pictures using a sketch pad and pencils.


----------



## MattB

IC I want to move to the States.


----------



## Angelette

IC I don't think I'm a great cook.


----------

